# Use 1 buy 1 Challenge 2010 pt.3



## Charz

Link to old thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=465754&page=86


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks Charzie!  For Being on Top of Your Game!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Charzie!  For Being on Top of Your Game!



No problem Lady!!! I will be on here more once I move, my move-in date is September 18th! How you been, I saw you had to deal with some trifflin vendor!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> No problem Lady!!! I will be on here more once I move, my move-in date is September 18th! *How you been, I saw you had to deal with some trifflin vendor!*


 
Thanks for asking...I've been Fine!  I can't wait for you to get to DC and get all settled in! 

RedC bought from this person and did not have a problem.  I don't know.erplexed

btw:  I watched your YT on Verbena (which I enjoyed).  Overall, what did you think of the products?  I keep eyeing them, but haven't made a decision.

I'm new to the Esty Thang.  So, that just lets me cross one off my list


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks for asking...I've been Fine!  I can't wait for you to get to DC and get all settled in!
> 
> RedC bought from this person and did not have a problem.  I don't know.erplexed
> 
> btw:  I watched your YT on Verbena (which I enjoyed).  Overall, what did you think of the products?  I keep eyeing them, but haven't made a decision.
> 
> I'm new to the Esty Thang.  So, that just lets me cross one off my list




I love her products. They are the only things I use to wash my body and for lotion. The stuff lasts forever too! Love it.

Wow, well I ain't ordering from those trifflin folks. I can't afford to possibly have a bad experience!

We went apt looking yesterday and one of the apartment complexes had homeless people in the stairwell. Took one look at that and walked out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> I love her products. They are the only things I use to wash my body and for lotion. The stuff lasts forever too! Love it.
> 
> Wow, well I ain't ordering from those trifflin folks. I can't afford to possibly have a bad experience!
> 
> *We went apt looking yesterday and one of the apartment complexes had homeless people in the stairwell. Took one look at that and walked out!*


 
When I use to frequent there on business (in my former job) I stayed at the Hilton on Capitol Hill (a few times).  

And I think there was a "Shelter" next door or in the back of the Hotel...but it was eeery.  

Here these Political movers & shakers are all around and people sleeping on the grates on the sidewalk tryna' stay warm.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> When I use to frequent there on business (in my former job) I stayed at the Hilton on Capitol Hill (a few times).
> 
> And I think there was a "Shelter" next door or in the back of the Hotel...but it was eeery.
> 
> Here these Political movers & shakers are all around and people sleeping on the grates on the sidewalk tryna' stay warm.


 and i hate that. this summer for the first time ever i saw a bus that comes by and give homeless people a shower. i damn near cried right there. i was riding past a park and was thinking "it sure it an extra amount of homeless people out here" and then i saw the bus.
i dont think enough is done to help them.

and this is also a reason im pissed there is a house wives of DC. wth are you broadcasting??? like DC is perfect

on another note, i had a hard time spreading the cj conditioner through my dry hair. it reminds me of shea moisture sha butter conditioner as far as the texture goes.


----------



## chebaby

just realize i still dont have my hairveda. this is why i knew i should have never ordered from her again.
and my kbb cream better be here on monday.


----------



## Minty

wow, my order from her was QUICK. I should have ordered 5 jars of Sitrinilla LOL


----------



## mkd

hey ladies.  We just got back from the beach.  I just wanted to check in and say hi.  Gotta got get myself together for this week.


----------



## Shay72

T--"Looked like the work of a 1st grader" ....On that note I'm moving on to possibly Alikay Naturals .  I wonder if she fixed those high a$$ shipping prices? I see she is listing more ingredients.  

In the DMV they are pushing the poor/homeless/barely surviving out. It's not hard to be in the projects on one block and the next block you have McMansions . It's a mess.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, just checking in. Still can't decide what exactly i want to do with my hair. But oh well i will know. I don't want to order on line anymore but im not really feeling the ingredients with the store bought products. I bought some things yesterday to try on my hair which was a total disaster, my hair was having none of it. The colochas like more natural products so i may be sticking with curljunkie and beemine. I will only need to order about 2x a year so its not so bad.  My lucious is halfway gone and when its gone i may try the bee lovely moisturizer. Other than that just using up my products and lurking.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I bought some things yesterday to try on my hair which was a total disaster, my hair was having none of it.


 
 Your hair was like WTH is this ish ???!


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Your hair was like WTH is this ish ???!



Yes my hair got hard and crunchy, i had to clarify and treat her right. She is spoiled.


----------



## Day36

Msg T!


----------



## chebaby

i dont know why kbb lie so much. so i got my cream. it was sitting on the porch so i guess it came yesterday.
the cream i got today is different from the old cream AND different from the last cream they sent.
and they must think im a fool. they told me that the ingredients did not change. that it was a label mistake. but im no fool. i know that the reason the old cream was so shiny and oily is not because of the oil but because of the glycerin. 
the last cream that i know for a fact is a butter is thick and dense.
this cream i have today is a whipped cream but its a dry cream. kinda like we mix our own shea butter and oil. its very dry. BECAUSE THERE IS NO GLYCERIN. as the ingredient list on the jar says. but they tried their hardest to convince me i was crazy.

as i said before and i will say it again. KBB HAS LOST S CUSTOMER.


----------



## Brownie518

Way off topic, T, Verbena Custom Blends body products are great!! They smell so good, too!!  And, like Charz said, they do last forever! 

Sorry about that Amaka thang, girl...

I used up my Biolage Cerarepair, the volume therapie one, 2 tubes of Smooth Express, a bottle of CoCasta, Claudie's Protein conditioner, and DE Gentle Cleansing shampoo. This week, I bought 2 tubes of Giovanni Xtreme Protein Infusion  and Redken Smooth down .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Way off topic, T, Verbena Custom Blends body products are great!! They smell so good, too!!  And, like Charz said, they do last forever! *
> 
> *Sorry about that Amaka thang, girl...*
> 
> I used up my Biolage Cerarepair, the volume therapie one, 2 tubes of Smooth Express, a bottle of CoCasta, Claudie's Protein conditioner, and DE Gentle Cleansing shampoo. This week, I bought 2 tubes of Giovanni Xtreme Protein Infusion  and Redken Smooth down .


 
I was going to try the Hair Stuff in the Verbena. @1st bolded.

@2nd bolded.  IK Girl  Imma try to put it behind me. A truly "BAD" Experience.

You've done good using up stuff!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was going to try the Hair Stuff in the Verbena. @1st bolded.
> 
> @2nd bolded.  IK Girl  Imma try to put it behind me. A truly "BAD" Experience.
> 
> You've done good using up stuff!



I have tried the hair therapy butter from verbana, it is not worth buying.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was going to try the Hair Stuff in the Verbena. @1st bolded.
> 
> @2nd bolded.  IK Girl  Imma try to put it behind me. A truly "BAD" Experience.
> 
> You've done good using up stuff!



Yeah, I have a few things I am going to use up for sure this month. No particular reason why, I just made a list. Claudie's Deep Moisturizing condish, CJ Banana & Hibiscus, Moist 24/7, CoCasta, and MoistPRO.
Hmm, actually, I guess these are things I have backups for. 

I think this coming week, I'll use the last of my SSI Green Tea & Hibiscus, the CJ, and maybe my JMRB. 

T, go to the vendor forum and read up on Verbena. There should be some reviews on the hair products.


----------



## JJamiah

I think I am interested in purchasing the Nugro moisturizing spray. I want to keep my hair moisturized while in the braids. I use my braid spray along with CHI Keratin mist 

I spray daily. I hope this last four weeks 

I don't mind buying everytime I get a new set of braids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I have tried the hair therapy butter from verbana, it is not worth buying.*


 
Thanks La! Imma skip.



Brownie518 said:


> *T, go to the vendor forum and read up on Verbena*. There should be some reviews on the hair products.


 
Thanks B!  I think Imma put it on 'hold' for now.


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks La! Imma skip.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks B! I think Imma put it on 'hold' for now.


  

Great Job!


----------



## JJamiah

I have one more wash with my wig cleaning shampoo  So that will be used up soon 
My other things are pretty full. Argan oil is LOW, Nexxus Emergencee is Finally LOW! Not much else. I don't know when I will use something up. Everything seems like it doesn't want to go.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JJamiah said:


> Great Job!


 
Hursh Girl  You a Mess!


----------



## chebaby

yesterday i purchased keils olive conditioning mask. it smells great, i hope i like it. if i do i will go back and ourchase the sunflower color conserve mask.

the conditioning masks i have are:
keils olive
cj banana and hibiscus
kbb hair mask
mixed chicks
shea moisture shea butter

and i think thats it. that should last me a while

this week i will begin co washing with TW herbal conditioner until its gone. it will not be a repurchase.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i rinsed out the conditioner i had in. and i wrapped in a towel until 80% dry and then shook out my hair again without product and my hair looks great. i think im on to something with this no product thing.


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hursh Girl You a Mess!


 
I am proud of you.

I am proud of CHE too holding to your guns about being respected as a customer.   This is the way to the Vendors.


----------



## JJamiah

Idare have you tried Yes to Carrots ?


----------



## chebaby

thanx JJ. honestly if it wasnt for this board i would really know what to expect fron online vndors because i didnt start ordering online until i came here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JJamiah said:


> Idare have you tried Yes to Carrots ?


 
The smell made me sick.  

I sold what I had on the Exchange Forum way back in the day.


----------



## JJamiah

I am missing my steamer, I steam next weekend and I know the results won't be the same. I am thinking about making my 4/2/6 permanent. Honestly I use to PS 24/7. Last two years It was out and I loved it for the first time.  
I think 4/2/6 will allow me to have fun with my hair and protect it at the same time.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> The smell made me sick.
> 
> I sold what I had on the Exchange Forum way back in the day.


 i hated the smell too T. it smelled like baby powder but it was kinda strong. and while it has great slip and i love it for detangling, no matter how long i leave it on when i rinse it off my hair feels gross.
i have one bottle left that i will use for detangling before deep conditioning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i hated the smell too T.* it smelled like baby powder but it was kinda strong. and while it has great slip and i love it for detangling, *no matter how long i leave it on when i rinse it off my hair feels gross.*
> i have one bottle left that i will use for detangling before deep conditioning.


 
Girl.....I got rid of that stanky cheap feeling stuff with the Quickness


----------



## fattyfatfat

I should be done with a Neutrogena Shampoo next week. So far, I really like it and I will purchase it again.


----------



## chebaby

i think i will sell my kbb.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up the "Sample" Jar of the Ends Insurance #1, I got from Claudie's.

Can't wait until I get my Full Size Order.

  2 Thumbs UP!!!

I also like her Satin Hair Lotion.  It's very nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> I should be done with a Neutrogena Shampoo next week. So far, I really like it and I will purchase it again.


 
Fatty:  That Looks Good!  What is that in your Siggy?


----------



## fattyfatfat

just a little something I made in class today: panna cotta with lemon zest and vanilla beans.




IDareT'sHair said:


> Fatty:  That Looks Good!  What is that in your Siggy?


----------



## Shay72

T--I will second what LC said about the hair butter from Verbena. Not all that.

I reinstituted the ACV rinses and my hair thanks me . I need to remember if it's not broke don't fix it.


----------



## Shay72

fattyfatfat said:


> just a little something I made in class today: panna cotta with lemon zest and vanilla beans.


 
Oh that sounds and looks good. Looks like you are doing great in class !


----------



## Brownie518

JJamiah said:


> Great Job!





IDareT'sHair said:


> Hursh Girl  You a Mess!



J, she's only holding off on Verbena...


----------



## fattyfatfat

thanks shay! this week we also made souffles, but they dont last very long, so I couldnt take a picture of them . 




Shay72 said:


> Oh that sounds and looks good. Looks like you are doing great in class !


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....I got rid of that stanky cheap feeling stuff with the Quickness



 T, you are something else!! Were you using the conditioner or the mask? I don't remember the smell so I guess it didn't bother me. I love the mask but its always sold out around here. 

That panna cotta does look and sound delicious!!


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hursh Girl You a Mess!


 


Brownie518 said:


> J, she's only holding off on Verbena...


 
LOL Brownie putting it all out. Like don't try to front like your not PJing still LOL!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *T, you are something else!! Were you using the conditioner* or the mask? I don't remember the smell so I guess it didn't bother me. I love the mask but its always sold out around here.
> 
> That panna cotta does look and sound delicious!!


 
I had the 'Poo & the Conditioner.  I bought it waaay early into my Journey and Tiffers or Denise11 coaxed me into selling it.  

I didn't even know what the Exchange Forum was at that time, but it sold quickly and then I sold that awful smellin' Silicon Mix


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *J, she's only holding off on Verbena*...


 
Ya'll..........Don't pay no attention to B! 

_*just came out of komaza, darcy's and esty*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JJamiah said:


> LOL Brownie putting it all out. *Like don't try to front like your not PJing still LOL!*


 
JJ! You 'Spose to be My Girl 

 Ya'll are Wrong.


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> JJ! You 'Spose to be My Girl
> 
> Ya'll are Wrong.


 
 LOL

We do it out of love!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I had the 'Poo & the Conditioner.  I bought it waaay early into my Journey and Tiffers or Denise11 coaxed me into selling it.
> 
> I didn't even know what the Exchange Forum was at that time, but it sold quickly and then I sold that *awful smellin' Silicon Mix*



Speaking of the bolded, I guess Bee Mine is phasing out the Fresh Herbal scent. Thank goodness!!!  It was Silicon Mix all the way and it was horrible. Now, I can get more of the deep conditioner (during a sale ).


----------



## Brownie518

JJamiah said:


> LOL
> 
> We do it out of love!




 Yes, we do!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Speaking of the bolded, *I guess Bee Mine is phasing out the Fresh Herbal scent. Thank goodness!!!  It was Silicon Mix all the way and it was horrible.* Now, I can get more of the deep conditioner (during a sale ).


 
They musta' got some complaints. 

That stuff cost too much to be smelling like some S/M


----------



## chebaby

yall thought silcon mix smelled herbaly??? it smelled like a really strong cleaning fluid to me. it sucked on my hair anyway but i couldnt use it without thinking about bleach.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yall thought silcon mix smelled herbaly??? *it smelled like a really strong cleaning fluid to me. it sucked on my hair anyway but i couldnt use it without thinking about bleach.*


 
IA 110%!  It almost smelled.... Toxic


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> IA 110%! It almost smelled.... *Toxic*


 bingo. thats the word. and thats also why i dont use miss jessies creme de la cream or curl. it has the same kinda smell.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> bingo. thats the word. and thats also why i dont use miss jessies creme de la cream or curl. it has the same kinda smell.


 
Now they know they wrong for that .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll.

Still using the Flaxseed Hair Dream Cream.erplexed

Will steam the Burdock & Brahmi Treatment 30 minutes and the Chocolate DC'er 30 minutes next wash-day.

Will do this routine each wash-day until finished.  The Flaxseed will be used daily.


----------



## JJamiah

Morning, 

How's the Summer Wigging feeling?
I put mine behind my ear on one side  so I won't be too hot, plus the Human with the cornroll, and mesh cap seem cooler. Maybe it is just me. dunno


----------



## Loves Harmony

Hello Ladies! I recieved my order from Shescentit. For some reason when i open the box my avocado conditioner was half empty. The rest of the product spilled inside of the box. I email the customer service and also left a message on the vendor page. I hope she replace the item. Any whoo she sent me a sample of the Coco Creme leave in conditioner. Im going to wash my hair with con and deep condition with the Fortifying Hair masque.


----------



## mkd

Loves Harmony said:


> Hello Ladies! I recieved my order from Shescentit. For some reason when i open the box my avocado conditioner was half empty. The rest of the product spilled inside of the box. I email the customer service and also left a message on the vendor page. I hope she replace the item. Any whoo she sent me a sample of the Coco Creme leave in conditioner. Im going to wash my hair with con and deep condition with the Fortifying Hair masque.


 I think she will replace it for you!


----------



## Loves Harmony

mkd said:


> I think she will replace it for you!


 

She sent me an email stating that she will replace the product and mail me a new bottle Wednesday.


----------



## Shay72

LJ today was a mess ya'll ...I'm not one to be woe is me so I'm moving on but it just needed to be said.

I think Cutie Juice might be a hit. The question is should I pay Sunshine to mix it up for me or attempt to make my own and get frustrated?


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone. today i co washed with TW herbal conditioner and i liked it. not as much as db pumpkin though.
i used a pea size amount of db daily leave in and scrunched some TW krinkles and curls foam into my hair and that was it. i thought i was doing "less is more" before but now i really see what that means.

oh and im trying to do a big sale on the exchange forum.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> LJ today was a mess ya'll ...I'm not one to be woe is me so I'm moving on but it just needed to be said.
> 
> I think Cutie Juice might be a hit. The question is should I pay Sunshine to mix it up for me or attempt to make my own and get frustrated?



Becareful with that, it does mold unless she changed the ingredients.


----------



## chebaby

im actually surprised cutie juice is a hit since its just water and oil. but im glad shes making products people love. im still loving the coconut confidence.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> hello everyone. today i co washed with TW herbal conditioner and i liked it. not as much as db pumpkin though.
> i used a pea size amount of db daily leave in and scrunched some TW krinkles and curls foam into my hair and that was it. i thought i was doing "less is more" before but now i really see what that means.
> 
> oh and im trying to do a big sale on the exchange forum.


 Che, how did you like that mixed chicks leave in?


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> *yall thought silcon mix smelled herbaly*??? it smelled like a really strong cleaning fluid to me. it sucked on my hair anyway but i couldnt use it without thinking about bleach.



I would never have even thought to describe Silicon Mix as herbally. Or the Bee Mine, to be honest.  But I do know that Bee Mine DC smells just like SM!!! erplexed Yuck.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll here's the deal 

I won't be using Amaka.

@RedC -- pm me your address.  You can have ALL 3 Products.

I tried that Flaxseed again today.  Don't want it.

So Red........give up the digits!  It's Yours

I have:

The Flaxseed
Burdock & Brahmi Treatment
Chocolate DC'er

Thanks


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll here's the deal
> 
> I won't be using Amaka.
> 
> @RedC -- pm me your address.  You can have ALL 3 Products.
> 
> I tried that Flaxseed again today.  Don't want it.
> 
> So Red........give up the digits!  It's Yours
> 
> I have:
> 
> The Flaxseed
> Burdock & Brahmi Treatment
> Chocolate DC'er
> 
> Thanks



Sorry, T!! erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Sorry, T!! erplexed


 
You know I am not one for pitching stuff. 

I just think the Flaxseed Cream would work better on Natural Hair.

I took my wig off and my hair was a matted/tangled mess.


----------



## chebaby

omg T im glad you stopped using it. i hate using products i hate just for the sake of being able to say i didnt waste it. :/ not if my hair hates it.
so amaka flaka flame sucks huh???? thats terrible since her customer service sucks too.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Che, how did you like that mixed chicks leave in?


 
Mkd she don't like it, I see she selling it on the exchange. Che you and IDT are rolling out stuff!


----------



## chebaby

even though we talked about it in pm land, just in case anybody else wanted to know. i like the mixed chicks leave in. it really defined the hair but it left a tad bit of crunch. i liked that it was a stand alone product. it didnt need any oil or anything added.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> im actually surprised cutie juice is a hit since its just water and oil.


 I don't why but this is so funny to me.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown, its not that it didnt like it. i just dont think its the best ive tried. and the ingriedients arent that great either. but it did what it said it would.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> omg T im glad you stopped using it. i hate using products i hate just for the sake of being able to say i didnt waste it. :/ not if my hair hates it.
> so amaka flaka flame sucks huh???? thats terrible since her customer service sucks too.


 
Actually, I did not try the other 2. 

But I know Red _Likes_ the Product.  I will feel alot better about the purchase and spending the money if she were to take them off my hands. and put them to good use.

I just got turned totally off by the whole experience. 

So, I'm afraid it's Difficult for me to be OBJECTIVE about anything she has (at this point).


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> I don't why but this is so funny to me.


 i tried to replicate it back when she first came out with it and was like wth???erplexed my hair was so matted and hard. but then i started addiing like just a few drops of oil to a bottle of water and i like that. but i see she uses way more oil than i think my hair would like mixed with just water. and my hair doesnt like alot of jojoba oil.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Actually, I did not try the other 2.
> 
> But I know Red _Likes_ the Product.  I will feel alot better about the purchase and spending the money if she were to take them off my hands. and put them to good use.
> 
> I just got turned totally off by the whole experience.
> 
> So, I'm afraid it's Difficult for me to be OBJECTIVE about anything she has (at this point).



Sorry that happened to you t, what is the link? So i can cuss her out .


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Actually, I did not try the other 2.
> 
> But I know Red _Likes_ the Product. I will feel alot better about the purchase and spending the money if she were to take them off my hands. and put them to good use.
> 
> I just got turned totally off by the whole experience.
> 
> So, I'm afraid it's Difficult for me to be OBJECTIVE about anything she has (at this point).


 i understand.
thats like now, speaking on leaving a bad taste, if kbb were to have a 50% off sale i still wouldnt order and i like her stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i tried to replicate it back when she first came out with it and was like wth???erplexed my hair was so matted and hard. but then i started addiing like just a few drops of oil to a bottle of water and i like that. but i see she uses way more oil than i think my hair would like mixed with just water. and my hair doesnt like alot of jojoba oil.



I liked it mixed with tw mist and water.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just got turned totally off by the whole experience.
> 
> So, I'm afraid it's Difficult for me to be OBJECTIVE about anything she has (at this point).


 
I know what you mean T. I was mad that Afroveda upped their prices with no warning so I just stopped buying cold turkey and I used a lot of her products. Also I found out that Njoi put sls I believe it was in something and I was pissed so I stopped buying her products.


----------



## mkd

Che, I have felt that way about KBB since the thread on the raggedy a$$ box that posters products came in. I am sorry but I believe her, I doubt she would get on here and lie about that.  But I need to try the hair milk and see what the hype is about.  Che, you won't even order the hair milk anymore?


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Sorry that happened to you t, what is the link? So i can cuss her out .



........


----------



## mkd

Shay72 said:


> I know what you mean T. I was mad that Afroveda upped their prices with no warning so I just stopped buying cold turkey and I used a lot of her products. Also I found out that Njoi put sls I believe it was in something and I was pissed so I stopped buying her products.


 Yeah Shay, that price increased did it for me as far as AV goes.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> even though we talked about it in pm land, just in case anybody else wanted to know. i like the mixed chicks leave in. it really defined the hair but it left a tad bit of crunch. i liked that it was a stand alone product. it didnt need any oil or anything added.


 
Oh Che I understand, wonder why most of these products leaves crunch? I'm have to compare the ingredient.  I was going to try it but trying so many different products is costly to get a good braid/twist out. I know you hit it on the nail the other day about using less to none on your hair. I've have 3 textures and saturating each with the products getting different results is a failure.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Yeah Shay, that price increased did it for me as far as AV goes.



Hmph, the prices before were killa . IMO 


T, thats some sale you're having! Your inventory....!!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, I have felt that way about KBB since the thread on the raggedy a$$ box that posters products came in. I am sorry but I believe her, I doubt she would get on here and lie about that. But I need to try the hair milk and see what the hype is about. Che, you won't even order the hair milk anymore?


 i believe the poster too. 
even though i love the hair milk i will not repurchase. kckt and darcys daily leave in is good enough. and since i know my hair wont act a fool if i dont use any product im not too hurt anymore.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Oh Che I understand, wonder why most of these products leaves crunch? I'm have to compare the ingredient. I was going to try it but trying so many different products is costly to get a good braid/twist out. I know you hit it on the nail the other day about using less to none on your hair. I've have 3 textures and saturating each with the products getting different results is a failure.


 i have about 3 different textures too. and i think that might be why when i leave my hair alone it looks best. because each type looks different with the same product. like for a while, the left side of my hair wouldnt absorb afroveda whipped gelly. it would be white only on that side.

for a braid out i would use a cream instead of a leave in. the next time i do a braid or twist out i will be trying out aveda defining whip. i like the texture.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i have about 3 different textures too. and i think that might be why when i leave my hair alone it looks best. because each type looks different with the same product. like for a while, the left side of my hair wouldnt absorb afroveda whipped gelly. it would be white only on that side.
> 
> for a braid out i would use a cream instead of a leave in. the next time i do a braid or twist out i will be trying out aveda defining whip. i like the texture.


 I think I am going to try the aveda defining whip when I attempt to twist or braid out again


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> I think I am going to try the aveda defining whip when I attempt to twist or braid out again


 
Um the ingredient look good. 7 months into being natural I'm slowing figuring out what works/not. I love Giovanni Direct leave-ins which are aloevera base no shea, so far Darcy's is winning. I'm going to Tyson Corner tomorrow maybe I can go by the store and get's some samples.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was _blessed_ with some HV Whipped Ends Hydration. 

I've been focusing on my ends lately making sure they're moisturized & sealed.

I applied some of the Whipped Ends tonight.  I am really liking it so far.  (Actually just as much as Claudies Ends Insurance #1)

Both products are _very_ nice.....

If HV didn't take so long, I'd consider getting more... maybe if BJ has a Labor Day Sale...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

btw:  Me & Red touched base. 

That stuff is boxed and Ready to Go!


----------



## redecouvert

IDareT'sHair said:


> btw:  Me & Red touched base.
> 
> That stuff is boxed and Ready to Go!


I am so grateful!!
thank you


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was _blessed_ with some HV Whipped Ends Hydration.
> 
> I've been focusing on my ends lately making sure they're moisturized & sealed.
> 
> I applied some of the Whipped Ends tonight.  I am really liking it so far.  (Actually just as much as Claudies Ends Insurance #1)
> 
> Both products are _very_ nice.....
> 
> If HV didn't take so long, I'd consider getting more... *maybe if BJ has a Labor Day Sale..*.



Remember, she said on facebook that she would have monthly sales. I have to get some more MoistPRO and 24/7 soon anyway so I'll let you know...


----------



## chebaby

i finished my TW herbal conditioner today. i might change my mind and repurchase this. i actually liked it very much.

tomorrow i will be back to co washing with suave tropical coconut. after that i will start on these 2 bottles of vo5 and then move back to DB pumpkin seed conditioner.

today i styled my hair in a very low puff with kbb hair milk, hair cream, and afroveda pur whipped gelly.

my hairved gelly should be here tomorrow. i cant believe it took 3 weeks for 1 4oz jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!  What's Up????

I'm sitting here kinda wanting to Co-Wash, but I don't like the twice a week manipulation (so I'm undecided).erplexed

Back on my Claudie's Hair Revitalizer.  Mailed a few things off today.  

Contemplating having the 'mods' remove my little Sale. 

I think I'd be better off keeping the rest of my stuff or just swapping it w/ Ya'll.

Che & Brownie, Ltown & Fab are my "go to's" when I need a swapping fix!


----------



## fattyfatfat

was there someone in here who wanted some nu gro spray? I have some and I can send it for FREE. My hair doesnt enjoy it. if it was one of you ladies, please PM me and Ima send it to you ASAP!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> was there someone in here who wanted some nu gro spray? I have some and I can send it for FREE. My hair doesnt enjoy it. if it was one of you ladies, please PM me and Ima send it to you ASAP!


 
Yep.  It was:  JJamiah!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Decided to do my littl' hurr.  It needed to be done especially after being all tangled up yesterday.

So, I finished up a HV MoistPRO and a Nexxus Enphuse Reconstructor. 

I will move on to HV Acai Berry to Co-wash with next.

I will be opening up a SSI Fortifying Masque and will probably rotate that with MHC Honey Hair Masque.

_*off to ask mods to withdrawl sale thread*_


----------



## chebaby

T what you want to swap??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T what you want to swap??*


 
pm me!  

I had the mods remove my sale. 

I'm kinda tired of the P.O. thing (but I'll do it in a swap tho' w/Ya'll) & I'm not making any real $.  

But it's good because it lets 'others' _try stuff_ at a savings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just finished steaming with SSI Fortifying Masque.  Letting my hair cool down before I rinse it out.  Imma do this Goldwell Treatment for Dry & Porous Hair.

Somebody was looking for Goldwell in the Exchange and I have some, just too tired to deal with it. 

I'll just keep/use what I have.  It's a Great Product.


----------



## Brownie518

I can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow. I'll do a nice protein treat and then DC with CJ Rehab . Not sure what protein to use, yet. Maybe Redken Extreme CAT. 


Where everybody at???


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies! I am washing my hair tonight and thinking about trying a braid out again.  I hope it looks ok.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girls! What's Up????
> 
> I'm sitting here kinda wanting to Co-Wash, but I don't like the twice a week manipulation (so I'm undecided).erplexed
> 
> Back on my Claudie's Hair Revitalizer. Mailed a few things off today.
> 
> Contemplating having the 'mods' remove my little Sale.
> 
> I think I'd be better off keeping the rest of my stuff or just swapping it w/ Ya'll.
> 
> Che & Brownie, Ltown & Fab are my "go to's" when I need a swapping fix!


 

Oh thank you, we need to get a list of what you have and I'm paying You are so generous those who did not cooperate lost out.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> pm me!
> 
> I had the mods remove my sale.
> 
> I'm kinda tired of the P.O. thing (but I'll do it in a swap tho' w/Ya'll) & I'm not making any real $.
> 
> But it's good because it lets 'others' _try stuff_ at a savings.


Girl you have done well though as I see that you have sold quite alot of stuff. Even though you have been purchasing recently, I think you have sold more than you have bought, keep using up that stash


----------



## mkd

I didn't get to do a braid out, I did use the mixed chicks leave in for a wash and go and my hair looks like a jheri curl


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> Girl you have done well though as I see that you have sold quite alot of stuff. *Even though you have been purchasing recently, I think you have sold more than you have bought, keep using up that stash *


 
Thanks RosalindB:  You always got my back on this PJ Thang. 

You always encourage me and try to _help_ me to mend my _Evil_ PJ spendin' ways!



mkd said:


> I didn't get to do a braid out, I did use the mixed chicks leave in for a wash *and go and my hair looks like a jheri curl*


 
Girl.........what happened????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

:fallenangBrownie is such a MAJOR PUSHA!

I am in Love with HV's Whipped Ends Hydration.


----------



## chebaby

i got my hairveda whipped gelly and i think the smell has changed. it still smells yummy though.
today i co washed with suave coconut and used no products on my hair and my hair feels so soft. now i feel so stupid for using so many products. but i know in the winter i will be using products. heavily lol.


----------



## Minty

found an old bottle of Ojon Revitilizing mist. The fragrance is so wonderful, too bad it doesn't last long. ......one more thing to finish up. 

(I think I may give products away as holiday gifts - Ramadan is next week and our holiday will be one month after!!!)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

re: ESTY ---

Ya'll Don't sleep on Sakura.

I ordered the Protein Hair Mist and she sent me a Sample of the Body Butter!  My Skin looks Great!

It is just Fabulous.  Non-Greasy and the Smell and the Feel of it is WONDERFUL!  Fast Shipping too!

Don't Sleep on this Vendor!


----------



## fattyfatfat

I was walking today and someone from a hair school gave me a flyer that said they were doing hair for FREE. FREE? I was going to keep walking by but something told me to ask. I talked to the woman and she offered a BKT. I dont want that but....Im tempted to just get a wash blow dry and flat iron b/c its FREE. That would save me $100. However....if they mess my hair up...Im going to cry tears of PAIN!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> I was walking today and someone from a hair school gave me a flyer that said they were doing hair for FREE. FREE? I was going to keep walking by but something told me to ask. I talked to the woman and she offered a BKT. I dont want that but....*Im tempted to just get a wash blow dry and flat iron b/c its FREE. That would save me $100. However....if they mess my hair up...Im going to cry tears of PAIN!*


 
Can't you request a Senior or an Instructor or something? 

I've always heard that about the Hair School.  That you can request an Advanced Student.

AND WATCH THEM LIKE A HAWK AND GIVE IMPLICIT INSTRUCTIONS!


----------



## fattyfatfat

true dat true dat. however....when I was talking to the woman.....I could see her scalp through her hair! I mean...almost every nook and cranny of her scalp!!! I think Ill save myself some tears and just do my own hair and when Im ready....go to the salon and treat my hair to some professional loving. So far...I have two choices of salons to go to that work well with transitioning hair. 




IDareT'sHair said:


> Can't you request a Senior or an Instructor or something?
> 
> I've always heard that about the Hair School. That you can request an Advanced Student.
> 
> AND WATCH THEM LIKE A HAWK AND GIVE IMPLICIT INSTRUCTIONS!


----------



## fattyfatfat

can you share the link? I typed sakura into the etsy search box and so many different things popped up!



IDareT'sHair said:


> re: ESTY ---
> 
> *Ya'll Don't sleep on Sakura*.
> 
> I ordered the Protein Hair Mist and she sent me a Sample of the Body Butter! My Skin looks Great!
> 
> It is just Fabulous. Non-Greasy and the Smell and the Feel of it is WONDERFUL! Fast Shipping too!
> 
> Don't Sleep on this Vendor!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> true dat true dat. however....when I was talking to the woman.....I could see her scalp through her hair! I mean...almost every nook and cranny of her scalp!!! I think Ill save myself some tears and just do my own hair and when Im ready....go to the salon and treat my hair to some professional loving. So far...I have two choices of salons to go to that work well with transitioning hair.


 
Yeah, don't take no Chances

I'm Salon Frightened myself. 

I haven't been to one sice December of 2008 (with absolutely Zero Plans to visit one in the near future).

And I had a Weekly Standing Appointment for over 25 years.....


----------



## chebaby

off to etsy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> off to etsy


 
Girl, that Sakura Body Butter (sample) smells wonderful.  And it feels sooooo nice.  I kid you not.  And they have a Gazillion fragrances to choose from.

And I got it in a day!

I keep smelling & rubbing my arms & legs....... Definitely a softner with out the least bit of greasiness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> can you share the link? I typed sakura into the etsy search box and so many different things popped up!


 
http://www.etsy.com/

Try to go to Bath & Beauty Products and then go to Hair and then maybe you can get to it that way.

But it is the Body Butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> http://www.etsy.com/
> 
> Try to go to Bath & Beauty Products and then go to Hair and then maybe you can get to it that way.
> 
> But it is the Body Butter


----------



## fattyfatfat

oooh T, I found the sakura etsy page and had to close the browser window. everything looks great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> oooh T, I found the sakura etsy page and had to close the browser window. everything looks great!


 
Girl..........Don't be Skkkurrrd....

Go into that Christine Gant too.  Those Mixed Greens are wonderful (if you like that sort of thing)


----------



## fattyfatfat

I see the mixed greens on the CG etsy page. I think Ill order a sample.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> I see the mixed greens on the CG etsy page. I think Ill order a sample.


 
Good Girl

That's some nice stuff right there.


----------



## mkd

T, I don't know why that mixed chickd did me like that.  I am going to wash my hair again tonight I think, now it looks like a greasy crunchy curl.  

Fatty, can you let them do a rollerset at the hair school? I wouldn't let them use direct heat on my head on the first visit.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I ordered a sample of the mixed greens. I hope I will like it 




IDareT'sHair said:


> Good Girl
> 
> That's some nice stuff right there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> I ordered a sample of the mixed greens. I hope I will like it


 
_"Like It????"_..... Hmp.....

You Gon' LOVE IT!


----------



## fattyfatfat

I cant wait to use it!



IDareT'sHair said:


> _"Like It????"_..... Hmp.....
> 
> You Gon' LOVE IT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Che is 100% Correct!

Esty is Addictive!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, I don't know why that mixed chickd did me like that. *I am going to wash my hair again tonight I think, now it looks like a greasy crunchy curl.*


 
Are you going to try to use it again or something else?


----------



## fattyfatfat

good idea. I didnt think of that. Ill try to peek my head in on Friday and see if I see any good or bad hair care practices.



mkd said:


> T, I don't know why that mixed chickd did me like that. I am going to wash my hair again tonight I think, now it looks like a greasy crunchy curl.
> 
> *Fatty, can you let them do a rollerset at the hair school? I wouldn't let them use direct heat on my head on the first visit*.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Are you going to try to use it again or something else?


 Nope, not using that anymore.  I used a sample I got from curlmart.  Its was a miss for me and the ingredients are not impressive to me for the price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Nope, not using that anymore. I used a sample I got from curlmart. *Its was a miss for me and the ingredients are not impressive to me for the price.*


 
You should post that in the Hits OR Missed Thread

Well, at least you didn't buy a Huge Bottle of it!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Did yall know you have a product junkie guardian angel right here in your midst!!!
That IDT... 

Huggles!!! Thank you...

So I did a twist out using Blended Beauty Curly Frizz Puddin (that name cracks me up).. it came  out kinda cute.. I like wore it to work.. without a clip or bobby pins... I watched a YT video that used the "Coolio" twists insteadof flat twists.. and then saw her make those into bantu knots... Came out great.

Excuse this face.. it was early and I am not good at camera phone pics..







I'mma try nother one tonight with all my new products.. wellnot with all my new ones..


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> _"Like It????"_..... Hmp.....
> 
> You Gon' LOVE IT!


 
It did nothing for me, I did not get that WOW using it. So it will be off to you


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> Did yall know you have a product junkie guardian angel right here in your midst!!!
> That IDT...
> 
> Huggles!!! Thank you...
> 
> So I did a twist out using Blended Beauty Curly Frizz Puddin (that name cracks me up).. it came out kinda cute.. I like wore it to work.. without a clip or bobby pins... I watched a YT video that used the "Coolio" twists insteadof flat twists.. and then saw her make those into bantu knots... Came out great.
> 
> I'mma try nother one tonight with all my new products.. wellnot with all my new ones..


 Hmmm Fab, you are making me want to attempt a braid out.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Okay how come IDT keep finding all these OHIO Vendors.. ain't nothing good ever came out of Ohio... <<side eye>>
 

I'm a sucker for good and professional packaging.. I mean really people get labels for the bottles.. colored bottles.. things that look "professional".. and I'm sure that sales would be through the roof even if the product was crap... 

It could grow my hair overnight down to waist length but if it's in a janky bottle with the label overlapping too big on wrong .. looks like it was printed on the inkjet at home.. I wouldn't buy it.. but some people say I'm bourgie.. but that's my 2 cents..


----------



## Ltown

I thought that I posted this already sorry if duplicate but the dominican product will be out of here too. I got caught up as a PJ do, but I don't like the ingredients.  I have some old Giovanni direct leave in, the dates are no clear but anyway if it's 2009 should I dump it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Did yall know you have a product junkie guardian angel right here in your midst!!!*
> *That IDT... *
> 
> *Huggles!!! Thank you...*.


 
Chile...why I gotta' be all that!  Glad they got there.  And Glad you like them.



Ltown said:


> It did nothing for me, I did not get that WOW using it. So it will be off to you


 
R U Kiddin' Me????  I love that stuff!

You CANNOT BE SERIOUS???

Thanks!


----------



## Ltown

*fabulosity* said:


> Did yall know you have a product junkie guardian angel right here in your midst!!!
> That IDT...
> 
> Huggles!!! Thank you...
> 
> So I did a twist out using Blended Beauty Curly Frizz Puddin (that name cracks me up).. it came out kinda cute.. I like wore it to work.. without a clip or bobby pins... I watched a YT video that used the "Coolio" twists insteadof flat twists.. and then saw her make those into bantu knots... Came out great.
> 
> I'mma try nother one tonight with all my new products.. wellnot with all my new ones..


 
Can we get the link to video? Did you do them on wet/dry and are you relax?  I'm natural and still trying to figure out a good twist/braidout. thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Okay how come IDT keep finding all these OHIO Vendors.. ain't nothing good ever came out of Ohio... <<side eye>>*
> * *
> 
> I'm a sucker for good and professional packaging.. I mean really people get labels for the bottles.. colored bottles.. things that look "professional".. and I'm sure that sales would be through the roof even if the product was crap...
> 
> It could grow my hair overnight down to waist length but if it's in a janky bottle with the label overlapping too big on wrong .. looks like it was printed on the inkjet at home.. I wouldn't buy it.. but some people say I'm bourgie.. but that's my 2 cents..


 
Trust, her packaging is okay and her Products are Amazing...........

And Shay & Brownie found Ms. Claudie.  Her stuff is great too!

Girl, try that Body Butter!   It's one of the best things I've tried skincare wise in a long time.


----------



## chebaby

im sorry the mixed chicks didnt work for you mkd. i can see how it gave you noodle head. i think most curl creams have a potential to do that. at least it was just a sample.

tomorrow im wearing my hair out like i do on the weekend. im tired of wearing my hair in a puff because of work. screw that man. i like being able to shake and go.


----------



## Ltown

Fab, we know how sweet IDT is  and those in the exchange better recognize:swordfigh  stop playing around with our girl


----------



## *fabulosity*

It was a combo of these two..

Twist Out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnpijgKOkEw

Bantu Knot
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UesL6-Incs&feature=fvst

L.. I'm in between.. been transitioning for 18 months and the bottom is texlaxed an BKT'ed.. which makes it straight when wet...


----------



## Loves Harmony

I can not stop spraying that SI Moisture Mist. lol lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Loves Harmony said:


> I can not stop spraying that SI Moisture Mist. lol lol


 
I feel the same way about Darcy's Botanicals Cherry Kernel Hair Oil!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up Claudie's Temple Balm Hair Revitalizer. 

I have 1 back-up and Claudie is sending me a 2oz Free Sample w/my next order.


----------



## Ltown

*fabulosity* said:


> It was a combo of these two..
> 
> Twist Out
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnpijgKOkEw
> 
> Bantu Knot
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UesL6-Incs&feature=fvst
> 
> L.. I'm in between.. been transitioning for 18 months and the bottom is texlaxed an BKT'ed.. which makes it straight when wet...


 
Oh I bet yours it cute! My hair is only SL so the shrinkage sucks on wet hair. I'm slowing figuring out this natural hair and products usage. Just like Che less is better especially when you did with different textures.


----------



## Shay72

Used up an ACV rinse and I have 2 back ups.


----------



## Day36

Hey ladies.

Mama T is such a pusha! But, Im happy I got the Mozeke. I cant wait to try it.
MKD, how is your hair doing with pc? Sorry if you answered this already.

I wish I had things to swap with you wonderful ladies, but im sure you all dont want plain vo5 and my kitchen beautician products  I am willing to look for a hard to find product if anyone needs.

Used up hv moist 24/7. i think i will repurchase later. I got it in the BF goody bag. Im almost finished a he ltr leave in. And, i just replaced my vits and pc. 

Have a greeeeat day ladies!


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks RosalindB:  You always got my back on this PJ Thang.
> 
> *You always encourage me and try to help me to mend my Evil PJ spendin' ways!*



 You will always be a PJ - nothing evil about it 

I am glad that you are trying more natural products and finding success with them. I have only tried anita grant's products but there is a company that is stocking products like darcy's and komaza in the UK http://www.britishcurlies.co.uk/store/ so I will probably give them a try sometime


----------



## mkd

Day36 said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Mama T is such a pusha! But, Im happy I got the Mozeke. I cant wait to try it.
> MKD, how is your hair doing with pc? Sorry if you answered this already.
> 
> I wish I had things to swap with you wonderful ladies, but im sure you all dont want plain vo5 and my kitchen beautician products  I am willing to look for a hard to find product if anyone needs.
> 
> Used up hv moist 24/7. i think i will repurchase later. I got it in the BF goody bag. Im almost finished a he ltr leave in. And, i just replaced my vits and pc.
> 
> Have a greeeeat day ladies!


I like the PC Day.  I can't tell if its making a huge difference but I am going to keep using it.


----------



## natura87

I finished the Organix Coconut Milk conditioner and Renpure Reconstructor (green bottle) a few days ago. I would have used up more yesterday but I literally blacked out last night (from stress, heat exhaustion and not eating as often as I should). I'm okay now though.

I tried Bantu Knots on my neice a few days ago and they were adorable. I thought about giving her some box briads but I was too tired. I am perusing Beads, Braids & Beyond to find some sort of style I can tweak and wear for the weekend. My buddy is having a bday/going away party (he is teaching in Turkey for a year) and I cant be bothered with my hair in heat like this.


----------



## natura87

I bought some ACV  and finished my SB/CO mix recently. Oh and I get my Vatika Frosting this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies:  I had so much stuff waiting on me when I got home today.

Anyway, can't wait until the next hair day.  I will be trying out the Acai Phyto Berry by Hairveda for my co-washes. 

I think I will make HV my Co-wash conditioners once I get my stash totally down.  I love the MoistPRO and I have the Moist 24/7 and the Acai.  I watched Charz YT and she praised the Acai over the MoistPRO (so we'll see how my hair likes it). 

I bought it when she was selling the Acai for $8.00 now it's $16.00.

I got a rather huge Haul from Claudie.  There's just something so nice about her, it makes you want to Order Stuff. 

_*gotta hand it to her, being nice is an excellent marketing strategy*_


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies I haven't been on in awhile so I hope everyone is ok and enjoying summer.
I've only used up a sample of Mozeke's twisting cream. I will definitely repurchase in a larger size.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> You will always be a PJ - nothing evil about it
> 
> I am glad that you are trying more natural products and finding success with them. I have only tried anita grant's products but there is a company that is stocking products like darcy's and komaza in the UK http://www.britishcurlies.co.uk/store/ so I will probably give them a try sometime


 
Nice Site Rosalind! Kinda reminds me of Curlmart!

Yep.  Ya'll got me hooked on these Handmade/Natural Products and Esty is the Debil. 

Imma hafta' leave that crazy site alone.

It's totally addictive (and for no good reason)

Thanks for the long-reaching support.  You know I got "issues"


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone.
today i used up my last bottle of suave coconut. i will repurchase this weekend because i love that stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey everyone.
> today* i used up my last bottle of suave coconut. i will repurchase this weekend because i love that stuff*.


 
This is one of my Favorites for washing out Henna!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where errrbody at?


----------



## mkd

I am here T!  I sent you a PM that I got the hair milk!  Thank you!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I* am here T! I sent you a PM that I got the hair milk! Thank you!*


 
What other scents did you end up getting?  What do you think of the smell?

And Thank You!


----------



## Ltown

I notice we all are re-evaluating some of our products add/deleting some. Do you still think the gift card for $350 is reasonable? I still have alot of products I need to either use or get rid of.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nice Site Rosalind! Kinda reminds me of Curlmart!
> 
> Yep.  Ya'll got me hooked on these Handmade/Natural Products and Esty is the Debil.
> 
> Imma hafta' leave that crazy site alone.
> 
> It's totally addictive (and for no good reason)
> 
> Thanks for the long-reaching support.  You know I got "issues"


Natural products are a healthier addiction at least  

Well British Curlies have free shipping for the summer so I placed an order and have ordered the following:

Komaza hair nourishment oil - I have been thinking of making a herbal hair oil but it would be quite time consuming for just me. I will try this to see how it works before I decide to make one myself 

Darcy Botanicals Pumpkin Seed conditioner - I have been using AO for a few years so just decided to try something new

I also ordered the following hair butters 
Komaza - Scalp conditioner
Darcy Botanicals - Madagascar Vanilla Styling Cream
Darcy Botanicals - Coconut Cupuacu butter


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I notice we all are re-evaluating some of our products add/deleting some. Do you still think the gift card for $350 is reasonable? I still have alot of products I need to either use or get rid of.*


 
Girl, you musta' been reading my mind. 

I have been thinking about this very thing.

I have so many products. I still may get the Card Specifically for Black Friday Purchases.:dollar:

I am Blessed to have alot of great products & alot of great Friends in this thread that either keep me swapping or Always telling me of other great things to try. 

I hope to have some good growth by the end of 2010.

I am Thankful.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> I notice we all are re-evaluating some of our products add/deleting some. Do you still think the gift card for $350 is reasonable? I still have alot of products I need to either use or get rid of.


for me my girftcard can now go down to maybe $200. and thats being generous. right now im barely using leave in conditioners which is what most of my money went to. but because of that i am now deep conditioning more so that my hair doesnt dry out. so im guessing that the money i put on my card will be used for deep conditioners, co wash conditioners and oils for oil treatments.

and i am planning on going to whole foods tomorrow because someone on here said they have it BOGO free for a 29oz jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *Natural products are a healthier addiction at least*
> 
> Well British Curlies have free shipping for the summer so I placed an order and have ordered the following:
> 
> Komaza hair nourishment oil - I have been thinking of making a herbal hair oil but it would be quite time consuming for just me. I will try this to see how it works before I decide to make one myself
> 
> *Darcy Botanicals Pumpkin Seed conditioner* - I have been using AO for a few years so just decided to try something new
> 
> I also ordered the following hair butters
> *Komaza* - Scalp conditioner
> Darcy Botanicals - Madagascar Vanilla Styling Cream
> Darcy Botanicals - Coconut Cupuacu butter


 
Yeah, since I am still relaxing. 

At least I am doing other _Healthy_ things to/for my Hair.

I Love Komaza's Customer Service.  The Shipping is Quick & Fast.  I got the Olive DC''er and the Intensive DC'er and the Califia Coconut Hair Cream.

I am also in love with DB.  I haven't gotten around to trying the Pumpkin Seed Conditioner, but I Love the Coconut, Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Cream, the Cherry Kernel Nectar, the Eucalpytus Hair Cream and the Tumuca Hair Cream.  I also have the Shea Butter Hair Cream, but haven't used it yet.

My least favorite has been the Herbal Hair Spritz.  I'd love to try the DC'er.

DB is also a great product line with Excellent Customer Service.

Good Choices RosB!

They're a Great Seller.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, you musta' been reading my mind.
> 
> I have been thinking about this very thing.
> 
> I have so many products. I still may get the Card Specifically for Black Friday Purchases.:dollar:
> 
> I am Blessed to have alot of great products & alot of great Friends in this thread that either keep me swapping or Always telling me of other great things to try.
> 
> *I hope to have some good growth by the end of 2010.
> *
> I am Thankful.


you will like you said, you have great products for keeping your hair moisturized and strong as well as wigs to protect it. thats really the key.

im thinking of putting my hair away for the winter but i doubt it. my thin are still doesnt seem to be filling in at all.

tonight i will be deep conditioning overnight with kbb hair mask. i think i used this jar twice already and its still like 90% full so thats good. when its gone i will replace it with aveda DRT.


----------



## Ltown

I'll keep my hair in bun during the week anyway it really been too hot to have my hair out. It will stay put up during the cooler/winter time too. Last year while I was transitioning I use coconut oil/shea butter won't use that it does not work now. Oh I do have whole container of mango butter and some shea butter if anyone wants it. I was trying shea on the skin but old fashion petroleum is what work for my eczema skin. I really wish I could use all those smell good lotions.


----------



## Ltown

I'm probably the only lazy person out there with a steamer that don't use it, so need to sell that locally of course. I don't know how I'll present that to the LHCF world, when you post sells it can get wild CRAZY, Right IDT and Che


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I'll keep my hair in bun during the week anyway it really been too hot to have my hair out. *It will stay put up during the cooler/winter time too.* Last year while I was transitioning I use coconut oil/shea butter won't use that it does not work now. Oh I do have whole container of mango butter and some shea butter if anyone wants it. I was trying shea on the skin but old fashion petroleum is what work for my eczema skin. I really wish I could use all those smell good lotions.


 
I'll keep PS'ing into 2011 too.  I guess I should get me a new wig to go into the Fall/Winter with.

I'm about done with the one I've been wearing this summer.

I guess it's time for us to all start considering our Fall/Winter Regi's & Products.  I won't be using any of the Texas Natural Butters this year.  

I'll stick to _Qhemet  Bee Mine, Mozeke, Komaza, Darcy's, Njoi, Hairveda & Claudies._  And the Christine Gant , Claudie & Njoi for the "grease" type things.

*oooo....that's sounds like too many*erplexed

Oh Yeah & Jasmine's


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay:  Tomorrow I'm using (which reminds me....Where is JJ with her thread?)

Co-Wash with Hairveda Acai Berry Phyto Conditioner
Reconstruct w/Paul Brown Hawaii Reconstructor w/Kukui Nut
DC w/SSI Fortifying Hair Masque
Goldwell Treatment for Dry & Porous Hair
PC Final Rinse
Apply Leave-In Alba Botanica & Argon Oil
Dry 80% Scarf Method 20%

Won't use up anything.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> What other scents did you end up getting? What do you think of the smell?
> 
> And Thank You!


 T, I got the chamomile sage, cranberry cocktail and lucious pear.  If I like the hair milk, I will not be repucharsing qhemet.  I don't need a whole bunch of moisturizers.  I really really like the way the white tea smells, a lot like one of my favorite perfumes.

If I don't like it, I wiill be in here swapping


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, I got the chamomile sage, cranberry cocktail and lucious pear. If I like the hair milk, I will not be repucharsing qhemet. I don't need a whole bunch of moisturizers. I really really like the way the white tea smells, a lot like one of my favorite perfumes.
> 
> If I don't like it, I wiill be in here swapping


 
I like your choices.  I found a Cammomile Sage I overlooked. 

Wish I woulda' remembered it, I woulda' Sold It.

I love the Luscious Pear and the CocoLime.

The Cranberry is nice too!

The White Tea is such a clean, fresh scent.  I love it.


----------



## Loves Harmony

I used up a bottle of BeeMine avocado conditioner today. Here lately i decided to up my dc game. Every since i did that my hair has turn around. I found out i dont moisturize as much any more. I have a new bottle of BRBC that has not been open yet. I may end up selling it.


----------



## mkd

I tried the KBB hair milk in my sister's hair and it felt amazing.  i am going to rebraid my hair with it in a bit.  I gave her my shea moisture hair milk.  i probably will never use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Rosalind & Ltown:  WHAT IN THE WORLD ARE YOU 2 DOING AWAKE?????

Better Question:  Why am I awake?

Anyway, I'm up for a minute.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay:  Tomorrow I'm using (which reminds me....Where is JJ with her thread?)
> 
> Co-Wash with Hairveda Acai Berry Phyto Conditioner
> *Reconstruct w/Paul Brown Hawaii Reconstructor w/Kukui Nut*
> DC w/SSI Fortifying Hair Masque
> Goldwell Treatment for Dry & Porous Hair
> PC Final Rinse
> Apply Leave-In Alba Botanica & Argon Oil
> Dry 80% Scarf Method 20%
> 
> Won't use up anything.



T, I love the bolded!!  It smells so good and my hair feels great after using it. 

 Now let me go see what Sakura is workin' wit....


----------



## mkd

I love the KBB hair milk very much.  I don't even  want the KCKT today that I was so impatient about getting


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay: Tomorrow I'm using (which reminds me....Where is JJ with her thread?)
> 
> Co-Wash with Hairveda Acai Berry Phyto Conditioner
> Reconstruct w/Paul Brown Hawaii Reconstructor w/Kukui Nut
> DC w/SSI Fortifying Hair Masque
> Goldwell Treatment for Dry & Porous Hair
> PC Final Rinse
> Apply Leave-In Alba Botanica & Argon Oil
> Dry 80% Scarf Method 20%
> 
> Won't use up anything.


 
LOL You didn't write in it. I don't get in until late because the boys started football. LOL I did it as soon as I got in. LOL


----------



## JJamiah

I am going to be purchasing with my 20% off at sally's

Wig Shampoo - 3
Hair One Shampoo - 3

I did order 2 other lace fronts - Gina and Mina


----------



## mkd

JJamiah said:


> LOL You didn't write in it. *I don't get in until late because the boys started football.* LOL I did it as soon as I got in. LOL


 ^^ my son started too.  I don't like it.  I hope he doesn't want to play next year.


----------



## JJamiah

mkd said:


> ^^ my son started too. I don't like it. I hope he doesn't want to play next year.


 
This is our 4th year  I want them to continue. LOL it definitely builds strength in them.  and they stay fit. This is my first time not bringing my lawn chairs LOL! I am like I don't want to be in with the crowd


----------



## natura87

I wont need a full $500 on a card.


----------



## natura87

I'm gonna wash my hair again today, just cuz. I will figure out some sorta style. I have noticed that I go through Suave faster than any other conditioner. I just opened it this morning and it is 1/3 of the way gone already.


----------



## JJamiah

natura87 said:


> I wont need a full $500 on a card.


 

I will probably not need a full $500 either, but I figured if anything is left over I'd just add on or use it for the next year.

I am really not in need of much. I will continue to get my Hair One and then some Wig shampoo for my wigs. otherwise, I have enough DC and Protein conditioner to last me out he WahZoo!


----------



## natura87

JJamiah said:


> I will probably not need a full $500 either, but I figured if anything is left over I'd just add on or use it for the next year.
> 
> I am really not in need of much. I will continue to get my Hair One and then some Wig shampoo for my wigs. otherwise, I have enough DC and Protein conditioner to last me out he WahZoo!



I think I would "need" half, if that but I would want at least 250 just in case something comes up.


----------



## chebaby

tomorrow i will just co wash with vo5 passion fruit smoothie and then shake and go.
sunday i will do a long treatment on dry hair with myhoneychild honey hair mask. then shampoo with aphogee and then condition with i dont know what.
but i have a feeling that the honey hair mask is going to be amazing.


----------



## JJamiah

natura87 said:


> I think I would "need" half, if that but I would want at least 250 just in case something comes up.


 

True, I need one for my hair salon visits and pedi/mani visits put those on a budget as well  yes I am going to be all budgeted up next year.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> tomorrow i will just co wash with vo5 passion fruit smoothie and then shake and go.
> sunday i will do a long treatment on dry hair with myhoneychild honey hair mask. then shampoo with aphogee and then condition with i dont know what.
> but i have a feeling that *the honey hair mask is going to be amazing.[/*QUOTE]
> Is this your first time using it Che?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Lovely Ladies of the Use 1 Buy a Zillion Thread!

Getting ready to co-wash and start my little regi.  

BRB!


----------



## Minty

Hair day! I want to relax but MT made me itch something terrible last week - so another week of braids. 

Pre-poo, CW and DC - I think I will omit the shampoo, I want to be tangle free.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Rosalind & Ltown: WHAT IN THE WORLD ARE YOU 2 DOING AWAKE?????
> 
> Better Question: Why am I awake?
> 
> Anyway, I'm up for a minute.


 
I'm up for work leave at 5AM. 

I won't be getting a card for $500 either, hopefully I'll have a regimen by mid November. 

Charz, how long did a gallon of WDT last? The down size of the natural products like Darcy and Jasmine is the size of their products you don't get alot.  I'm waiting for my Jasmine to arrive??


----------



## JJamiah

Just washed out 4 wigs  off to take the kids to football and do my mile walk  See you ladies when we get back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JJamiah said:


> Just washed out 4 wigs  off to take the kids to football and do my mile walk  See you ladies when we get back.


 

JJ:  Are you still Steamin'?  I rarely hear you mention it anymore.  I Luvre it!  I just got finished.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I'm up for work leave at 5AM.*
> 
> I won't be getting a card for $500 either, hopefully I'll have a regimen by mid November.
> 
> Charz, how long did a gallon of WDT last? *The down size of the natural products like Darcy and Jasmine is the size of their products you don't get alot. I'm waiting for my Jasmine to arrive??*


 
@1st Bolded.  I know you do.  I was hopin' you or RosalindB would pm me, but neither of you didn't so I went back to bed.

@2nd Bolded:  I prolly won't either.  Maybe the initial $365.00 that JJ mentioned at first.  But Imma get one! 

@3rd Bolded:  No you don't.   Not at All.

btw:  I'm still waiting on Jasmine's and Beijaflores.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp Ya'll.... 

I did use up a coupla' thangs tonight. 

I used up a Reconstructor and my Goldwell Treatment for Dry & Porous Hair.  I have back ups for both.  I have a ga-zillion reconstructors.

_*Cut both Tubes open and got err-bit out!*_

Next wash day, I may steam with either Jasmine's Xtreme Babbasu in Buttercream or Jasmine's Avacado & Silk in Mango-Peach.

Something to rotate with SheScentIt.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> @*Rosalind & Ltown:  WHAT IN THE WORLD ARE YOU 2 DOING AWAKE?????*
> Better Question:  Why am I awake?
> 
> Anyway, I'm up for a minute.



Don't forget I'm in the UK 

I ordered my DB & Komaza in the early hours of this morning and I received an e-mail confirmation this afternoon at 14.07 that my order has already shipped!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> Don't forget I'm in the UK
> 
> I ordered my DB & Komaza in the early hours of this morning and I received an e-mail confirmation this afternoon at 14.07 that my order has already shipped!!!


 
Girl, Komaza Ain't no Joke!  Neither is DB.  But Komaza always has my stuff in my box within 2-3 days

_*off to look at komaza*

**hursh rosalindb.  don't say nothin'_*


----------



## Shay72

Finished Amala Cream Rinse this morning. I'm sure I have back ups just too lazy to go and look.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp Ya'll....
> 
> I did use up a coupla' thangs tonight.
> 
> I used up a Reconstructor and my Goldwell Treatment for Dry & Porous Hair. I have back ups for both. I have a ga-zillion reconstructors.
> 
> _*Cut both Tubes open and got err-bit out!*_
> 
> Next wash day, I may steam with either Jasmine's Xtreme Babbasu in Buttercream or Jasmine's Avacado & Silk in Mango-Peach.
> 
> Something to rotate with SheScentIt.


 
ETA:  And a Bottle of Sally Argan Oil.  

I replaced it for Pure Argon Oil from Hennasooq.  I'll do a comparison.  Definitely in consistency, the one from Sally is thick, sticky-like and perfumed. (It works great IMO) 

The pure one from Hennasooq is lighter-weight, not sticky feeling and very little if any smell at all.  I'll hafta' try it a few more times of course. 

_*this one is incredibly expensive especially w/shipping from canada-- so i'll be using it sparingly*_


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> chebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow i will just co wash with vo5 passion fruit smoothie and then shake and go.
> sunday i will do a long treatment on dry hair with myhoneychild honey hair mask. then shampoo with aphogee and then condition with i dont know what.
> but i have a feeling that *the honey hair mask is going to be amazing.[/*QUOTE]
> Is this your first time using it Che?
> 
> 
> 
> yes i have been looking at it for a while but never got a chance to get it. but thanx to the wonderful T, i now have that chance.
Click to expand...


----------



## chebaby

my moms hair is breaking at the demarcation line. what should i tell her to do?
i told her this weekend to shampoo, use joico reconstructor, put in her rinse, and then follow up with joico hydrator.
the thing is, i dont know if her hair is protein sensitive and i dont want to make it worse. all she has been using is moisture and no protein.

she is not going to give up straight hair though. so she will blow dry or flat iron once a week. what i think the problem is is that her natural hair is really thick and coarse and then goes down to the relaxed hair.


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> JJ: Are you still Steamin'? I rarely hear you mention it anymore. I Luvre it! I just got finished.


 
I steamed the same day I put the braids in. I haven't did it yet since. I can't wait until my next maybe in a few days.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> my moms hair is breaking at the demarcation line. what should i tell her to do?
> i told her this weekend to shampoo, use joico reconstructor, put in her rinse, and then follow up with joico hydrator.
> the thing is, i dont know if her hair is protein sensitive and i dont want to make it worse. all she has been using is moisture and no protein.
> 
> she is not going to give up straight hair though. so she will blow dry or flat iron once a week. what i think the problem is is that her natural hair is really thick and coarse and then goes down to the relaxed hair.


 Che, can she try a little protein and see how her hair responds.  Her hair may need some.


----------



## rosalindb

mkd said:


> Che, can she try a little protein and see how her hair responds.  Her hair may need some.


I agree with mkd, maybe Aubrey Organics GBP could work as that is a light protein also the Aubrey Organics Blue Green Algae Hair Mask could work for her


----------



## Shay72

I'm switching to using DB's Cocoa Bean Oil on my skin. I've been using it consistently to use it up but I'm ready to move on. I feel like it does nothing for my hair. Besides I miss my vatika frosting  and since haleej's ceramides thread I'm itching to use my Gleau oil too.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> my moms hair is breaking at the demarcation line. what should i tell her to do?
> i told her this weekend to shampoo, use joico reconstructor, put in her rinse, and then follow up with joico hydrator.
> the thing is, i dont know if her hair is protein sensitive and i dont want to make it worse. all she has been using is moisture and no protein.
> 
> she is not going to give up straight hair though. so she will blow dry or flat iron once a week. what i think the problem is is that her natural hair is really thick and coarse and then goes down to the relaxed hair.


 


Che, maybe she can use homemade protein treatment like egg, with conditioner and olive oil. I think Tracee do this. Most protein products have several different protein ingredients.


----------



## JJamiah

Che Aphogee 2 minute is a light protein that would help the situation and not send her over the edge if she is protein sensitive. Let us know how it goes. 

My suggestion from a person who uses weekly heat is she need to DC/Protein weekly.
I love the ORS pak and then the APhogee 2 minute, I use it in this order because my hair gets over moisturized and the 2 minute checks that right at the door. But I have no breakage what so ever.  So try it it is a cheap try and fix.  

ALways use leave in, and lightly not half the bottle LOL!

Also suggest to her to sit under the dryer for about 5-10 mintues to dry out most of the hair and then blow dry. Less damaging.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Che:  Great Advice in this Thread for your Mom. 

I also with Her getting Her Protein/Moisture in Balance.  Especially since she's having a slight problem at the Demarcation Line (NG).

I would have her use something weekly or bi-weekly depending on how often she does her hair.  A weekly reconstructor and then follow-up w/Moisture. 

I would definitely start doing some sort of light/med protein treatment weekly. Whereas naturals can forego the use of Protein from time to time, 

IMO:Relaxed heads need some level of consistent protein to keep that hair strong.


----------



## mkd

Just popping in to say Good Morning!  What's everyone up to?


----------



## JJamiah

Morning MKD,

Kids are at football at the moment will be going to the Boy Scouts Summer Picnic today afterwards I guess we could stay in, or I will have the hubby take the boys bowling then come in and relax  while I go get my feet done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Just popping in to say Good Morning! *What's everyone up to?*


 
Girl, Sitting here thinking about Rubbing some Ends Hydration on my Hydrated Ends....


----------



## Day36

Hey MKD, I just finished putting together some things in my apt. I need to wash my hair, but you know....


----------



## fattyfatfat

I just finished a NTM shampoo. I really like it and I have a back up. 

I should be finished with a Jasmines shampoo next week.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies.
thanx for the responses. i forgot all about aphogee 2 minute. i will have her try that. she decided to go ahead and relax so shes going to relax tomorrow and then she can use the joico since i dont have aphogee on hand. when i was relaxed and using heat weekly i swore by joico. but my hair is much finer than hers. we'll see though.

today i co washed with vo5 passion fruit smoothie and i didnt like it. it didnt allow me to dedtangle so i followed up with kinky curly knot today and left ome in. then i scrunched in TW crinkles and curls foam.
i saw kinky curly in target today and i was tempted to get the knot today but didnt. of course they were out of the custard.
and i finally notice that miss jessies did change the ingredients for target. i had never noticed that before. the baby buttercream has patrolatum, fragrance and mineral oil as the second and third and fourth ingredient when in he one you get online, mineral oil is all the way at the bottle of the list.


----------



## Optimus_Prime

Hey All, 

I just did a touch up yesterday.  I'll cowash in another 3 days with a light protein then I'll do a length check/pics.
Do any of you ladies live near Greenbelt, MD?


----------



## Ltown

Optimus_Prime said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I just did a touch up yesterday. I'll cowash in another 3 days with a light protein then I'll do a length check/pics.
> Do any of you ladies live near Greenbelt, MD?


 
I'm about 20 minutes, are you coming to visit?


----------



## Optimus_Prime

Ltown said:


> I'm about 20 minutes, are you coming to visit?



Yes'm I am.  I'll be working at Goddard starting the end of this month.


----------



## natura87

I've got minitwists in for now. I've got my Vatika Frosting finally, so now I can smell like cake.


----------



## natura87

I think after I take these twists out I will try box braids again. I shouldn't just grab random hair though, I think that is my problem. I need an actual design. So maybe about a week from now, maybe I can make them curly or something. I just need to keep my hands out of my hair for a while so I can retain something.


----------



## natura87

Oh, and my cousin wants to straighten my hair now. She wants to see how long it is. For the longest time she and everyone else would say  "Why dont you do something with it? Why do you leave it nappy?" , well Hazzah there is a method to my madness! Now people can't leave my hair alone. I won't let her flat iron it though becuase knowing her she would make sure I'd get heat damage so I would have to relax it.

I'm just gonna wear my puff when I see her cuz I know that pisses her off.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies!! 
So, I only used up a bottle of JBCO but I just got my new bottle in the mail so thats all good. This coming week, I should use up my Paul Brown Hawaii Reconstructor and a Goldwell treatment. Love them both! 

I am about to go order some Deep Brilliance Manage and some CPR. I have so far resisted (postponed) ordering from Beijaflores and Sakura .


----------



## Ltown

I'm up starting on the hair, shampoo with Jasmine Omega Hemp, dc with skala and la bomba(it stinks) don't know how it's going to feel, I'll let you all know later.


----------



## Shay72

Me too Ltown. I've got the heat cap on heating up this gleau oil on my hair. Feels very soft. Starting this early last week made a huge difference.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> I'm up starting on the hair, shampoo with Jasmine Omega Hemp, dc with skala and la bomba(it stinks) don't know how it's going to feel, I'll let you all know later.



Ltown, how is Jasmine's shampoo? I've never tried that one of hers.


----------



## Shay72

Finished Lustrasilk Shea Butter & Mango Cholesterol and TJ's Nourish Spa. I added both of these to my cassia gloss mix. I will not repurchase the Lustrasilk. I have one back up for Nourish Spa.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Hello Ladies!
  I just finished washing my hair and deep condition. I decided that im going to stick with curls tea dc and im selling the shescentit dc that i purchase (also BRBC). I found my staple products that im going to stick with.


----------



## JJamiah

Almost two weeks down & 2 plus to go  I can't wait until I take this down Clarify, wash it and deep condition under my steamer.

Been moisturizing and adding protein  in form of braid spray and chi mist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.........Just got up.  Just rubbed in a little Njoi Creations Herbal Hairdressing.  


She is moving and will be down until early September.

Glad I don't really need anything.  She has a Milk Spritz I want to try so I told her I'd wait until she re-opens. 

_*don't want my transacton caught up again in another move.  and hopefully by the time she re-opens i will clearly know how i like the hair butter and the coconut dc'er*_


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, washed my hair last night with suave coconut shampoo mixed with shea oil, tea tree oil and conditioner. It turned out well, dc'd with loreal naturals mega moisture creme ( im only using this until i can order my curl junkie) its not a bad product at all. And did 2 grandma braids with lucious and deja's. My lucious is getting down and i will need more dejas by september or october so like last year i will get my products together for the winter. This winter i will be using

Suave shampoo mix
deja's hair milk
i will switch lucious out for the bee lovely moisturizer
cj curl rehab dc
cj smoothing conditioner for detangling

and that is about it Im sticking with these and im going to be in braids with my own hair all winter again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, washed my hair last night with suave coconut shampoo mixed with shea oil, tea tree oil and conditioner. It turned out well, dc'd with loreal naturals mega moisture creme ( im only using this until i can order my curl junkie) its not a bad product at all. And did 2 grandma braids with lucious and deja's. My lucious is getting down and i will need more dejas by september or october so like last year i will get my products together for the winter. This winter i will be using
> 
> Suave shampoo mix
> deja's hair milk
> i will switch lucious out for the bee lovely moisturizer
> cj curl rehab dc
> cj smoothing conditioner for detangling
> 
> and that is about it Im sticking with these and im going to be in braids with my own hair all winter again.


 
Hey La!  Good to see you on!  I got a sample of the Deja's, but I've been saving it.Can't wait to try it and hope I don't like it

Sounds like you got a good plan for Fall/Winter.  I am thinking about mine.  I have products now that I know will carry me through the Fall/Winter Season.  I will buy 2 wigs. 

I still plan to get that Pre-Paid Card for little things & Sales that crop up.  I have been considering just doing the $365 that JJ first mentioned because I am well-stocked with products (even with the Sales I've had). erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey La!  Good to see you on!  I got a sample of the Deja's, but I've been saving it.Can't wait to try it and hope I don't like it
> 
> Sounds like you got a good plan for Fall/Winter.  I am thinking about mine.  I have products now that I know will carry me through the Fall/Winter Season.  I will buy 2 wigs.
> 
> I still plan to get that Pre-Paid Card for little things & Sales that crop up.  I have been considering just doing the $365 that JJ first mentioned because I am well-stocked with products (even with the Sales I've had). erplexed



For what im going to get 2x a year $365 will be perfect for me. You should try the deja's i love it and you know it has coconut oil and milk in it. It goes well with the lucious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> For what im going to get 2x a year $365 will be perfect for me. *You should try the deja's i love it and you know it has coconut oil and milk in it. It goes well with the lucious.*


 
Girl......IK I will like it.  That's what I'm afraid of  Maybe during her next Sale, I'll get it.

I prolly will.  Especially since I sold alot of my KBB Hair Milk(s).  

I do smell it from time to time and know that it will smell great with the Lucious.

Yeah, $365 will be enough for me too.  And help keep me in check.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La (& anyone else):  How is the Bee Lovely?


----------



## natura87

I'm kinda torn between buying what I know works and trying out new things. I haven't bought anything substantial in a very long time and I want to try new things, but I don't want to buy stuff and have it not work. Then again, almost everything works so I don't know what to do. I do know that within the next 6 months I intend to buy Qhemet and Oyin (which I know works) and maybe samples of other stuff to see.

I'm so conflicted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Loves Harmony said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I just finished washing my hair and deep condition. I decided that im going to stick with curls tea dc *and im selling the shescentit dc that i purchase (also BRBC). *I found my staple products that im going to stick with.


 
You shouldn't have a problem selling these.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La (& anyone else):  How is the Bee Lovely?



I haven't tried it yet but her moisturizers seem to be a hit with my hair, the conditioners not so much. I should get a sample before my lucious runs out just to make sure it works for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> I'm kinda torn between buying what I know works and trying out new things. I haven't bought anything substantial in a very long time and I want to try new things, but I don't want to buy stuff and have it not work. Then again, almost everything works so I don't know what to do. I do know that within the next 6 months I intend to buy Qhemet and Oyin (which I know works) *and maybe samples of other stuff to see.*
> 
> I'm so conflicted.


 
That's Smart.  And most of the samples are Generous.  

IK Mozeke samples are 4 ounces.  That's a nice sized sample.

And I know what you mean about being _conflicted_.  I wish I never woulda' learned how to order from Esty.

IA with your entire post.  Most everything I have/had worked....although, there have been a few that I absolutely hated. i.e. Lustrasilk, Hawaiian Silky, Amaka Silicon Mix, YTC, and a few others.....it's rare (for me) but it happens.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I haven't tried it yet but her moisturizers seem to be a hit with my hair, the conditioners not so much. *I should get a sample before my lucious runs out just to make sure it works for me.*


 
Yeah....you prolly should.  Good Idea.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's Smart.  And most of the samples are Generous.
> 
> IK Mozeke samples are 4 ounces.  That's a nice sized sample.
> 
> And I know what you mean about being _conflicted_.  I wish I never woulda' learned how to order from Esty.
> 
> IA with you entire post.  Most everything I have/had worked....although, there have been a few that I absolutely hated. i.e. Lustrasilk, Hawaiian Silky, Amaka Silicon Mix, YTC, and a few others.....it's rare (for me) but it happens.



I haven't touched Etsy becuase I know I would go buckwild....and its a good thing I'm not working now. I don't see how people have picky hair..I just don't get it. My hair is uber submissive and just takes it like a champ. I see people talking about low porosity and stuff and I'm like "Huh?". I just know that my hair likes water and creamy stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *I haven't touched Etsy becuase I know I would go buckwild....*.


 
Smart Girl. 

I wish I woulda' never figured out that one!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Smart Girl.
> 
> I wish I woulda' never figured out that one!



When I start working...oh its a wrap. I'll be like a fat diabetic kid in a candy store.


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey La!  Good to see you on!  I got a sample of the Deja's, but I've been saving it.Can't wait to try it and hope I don't like it
> 
> Sounds like you got a good plan for Fall/Winter.  I am thinking about mine.  I have products now that I know will carry me through the Fall/Winter Season.  I will buy 2 wigs.
> 
> I still plan to get that Pre-Paid Card for little things & Sales that crop up.  I have been considering just doing the $365 that JJ first mentioned because I am well-stocked with products (even with the Sales I've had). erplexed



Getting mine and I will be shopping a Wii bit early to take advantage of the Holiday Deals 

Which wigs are you looking at


----------



## JJamiah

I know I have enough to keep me going one more bottle of Hair One left other than the two I am using 

I haven't opened the new conditioners I have yet been trying to finish up some things. 

I have 4 new Silk elements, 3 Alter egos & ORS Replenishing Paks 
4 Nexxus Emergencee left, 1 brand new Aphogee 2 minute, I have lots of other goodies left. Will see.

Going to use up all the other things I have before indulging in my favs. 

I know I will need to get some Aphogee 2 minute for the end of the year deal. Not much else though, My leave in's when they are almost gone. Pretty much they are going.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JJamiah said:


> Getting mine and I will be shopping a Wii bit early to take advantage of the Holiday Deals
> 
> *Which wigs are you looking at*


 
I haven't decided? erplexed

I have a couple sitting in a BlackHairSpray Cart.  But will prolly get them locally.

I thought about getting my card early too.  And just adding to it.


----------



## Shay72

My spring, summer, and fall reggie will be the same. It's the winter I'm not too sure about yet. I'm hoping my hair will be at a length that I can do mini twists and pull them up or pin them up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm thinking through my Prods & Regi now.  I will keep using the Natural Products at least until 12/31 and then may give a few of these Dominican Conditioners a try. (Thought about tryna' sell 'em...too much workerplexed)

I am accumulating quite a few hair butters, oils & moisturizers, so I prolly won't hafta' buy too much of those.

I'll re-stock on a few HV, SSI, Komaza, Jasmines etc...

The Regi will primarily stay the same, the products will rotate change.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Yay i was able to sell my products... Anyhoo im in LUV with SSI Coco Cream Leave in.... I need to order some. There suppose to be a sale on Thursday...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Loves Harmony said:


> Yay i was able to sell my products... Anyhoo im in LUV with SSI Coco Cream Leave in.... I need to order some. *There suppose to be a sale on Thursday...*


 
IK You'd have NO PROBLEM! 

Good Job!

What??? @bolded.  Give Details.......


----------



## Loves Harmony

I went to the site today to place a order... In the site is close with this message...
SHESCENTIT
We are temporarily closed. We will reopen on Thursday Aug 12th for our Mid summer sale. Thanks for understanding.

She suppose to release her body products for the sale.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> Ltown, how is Jasmine's shampoo? I've never tried that one of hers.


It is actually better than nourshing shampoo, very moisturizing. I got it when it was a sale buy 1 get free.


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> I haven't decided? erplexed
> 
> I have a couple sitting in a BlackHairSpray Cart. But will prolly get them locally.
> 
> I thought about getting my card early too. And just adding to it.


 

I won't be adding to mine, I am just purchasing things a little early, otherwise I will be buying things at full price 

So what are you looking for long hair styles, short, or medium.

Which do you have sitting in your cart. I am loving the FreeTress Keri and Hilson LOVE IT!

I am thinking of getting my shorter ones for next year. In September I want to go longer to the shoulder, I have to figure either Dandi, Elise or Blair. I think I will wear one for two weeks and another for another two weeks. Elise might come out next year due to me wearing one with color right now. I am liking the change but I still love black.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I will stick with the SSI Fortifying Mask a couple more wash-days.  I was going to rotate this wash day w/Jasmine's Babbasu Xtreme in Buttercream or the Avacado & Silk in Mango Peach and I still may, but right now, I am thinking about rollin' with SSI a few more weeks.

If she has a Sale on Thursday, I may pick up another 16 oz jar of SSI Fortifying Masque.  

I like CJ Banana Deep Fix a little better than SSI Banana Brulee (which I also like, _so don't get me wrong_), but I will stick w/CJ for my Banana fix.  It's alot 'thicker' and it works incredibly well under the Steamer because of the density of it.

Not close to using up anything.  I used up quite a bit this wash day, so I am very pleased with that.


----------



## JJamiah

With my new hair schedule using things up will be harder and longer, but that's okay, I won't be buying much either.


----------



## mkd

Loves Harmony said:


> Yay i was able to sell my products... Anyhoo im in LUV with SSI Coco Cream Leave in.... I need to order some. There suppose to be a sale on Thursday...


 LovesHarmony, you weren't playing girl.  You sold that stuff fast!!  I wish I would get back on henna and cassia, its just so time consuming.  

I am still loving the KBB hair milk.  I can't wait for my order to come so I c an smell all the scents i bought.  T, I LOVE LOVE LOVE the white tea scent.


----------



## mkd

i don't think I will be buying Qhemet or kinky curly anymore.  I will find a way to use my last 2 bottles of knot today and the curling custard will last me forever.  I want to try some other styling products for braid and twist outs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I am still loving the KBB hair milk. I can't wait for my order to come so I c an smell all the scents i bought. *T, I LOVE LOVE LOVE the white tea scent.*


 
Me Too!  I also like the CocoLime and the Luscious Pear.


----------



## Ltown

JJamiah said:


> With my new hair schedule using things up will be harder and longer, but that's okay, I won't be buying much either.


 
JJ with 4 boys I can't imagine you having time to do your hair. You will have future NFL and they'll be thanking their Ma'ma for all those games/practice you took them took. I wish I had a little boy to do that with, don't tell dd  I love her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where Che & Brownie at?


----------



## Shay72

I may take advantage of the SSI sale too. Ya"ll know I'm only trying to use products from us so I need a reconstructor and she has one. Also I'm intrigued by that marshmallow butter.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone. i hope you enjoyed/enjoying your weekend.
today i did a dry deep condition for about an hour with MHC honey hair mask and i love it. i rinsed it out and didnt even have to co wash to detangle or for extra softening. my hair felt sooooo soft and silky. thanx T. this will definately be a repurchace and staple treatment.
now i really cnt wait to try the MHC olive you conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

oh and yesterdy i purchased a bottle of suave tropical coconut conditioner and a packet of palmers protein conditioner because i used it once and loved it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies,

I'm almost done my 2 weeks of vacation.  I just got back to the hotel from going to see Niagara Falls.  My hair actually held up with all the water and mist.

Hair updates---I wore a twist out to Chicago.  A guy from the conference asked me why so many women are wearing natural hair and do I just twist it and then take it out.

At the Shore--I wore WnG and pony puffs.  I still have sand in my hair after 3-4 washes.  I had a WG compliment my hair as I was washing out the sand at those public showers for when you get off the beach.  Kind of random but a compliment is a compliment.

Buffalo,NY-- Wore a twist out to the wedding.  I was the only one of us their so I tried to look nice and put together.  Today we went to Niagara and tomorrow we leave.

Haven't used up anything.  Haven't bought any thing except clothes (went outlet shopping in D-ware & here in Buffalo).  Also got a new Coach wristlet and found a purse for my Bday next month.

Trying to catch up with you Ladies.  Hope you are all still U1B1 or something like that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Vonnie:

Girl, We MISS YOU! 

Glad you're having Fun! 

You've been errrwhere!

Hurry Home and Have Safe Travels!


----------



## chebaby

sounds like you had a ton of fun vonnie.

im thinking about slathering my hair in MHC olive deep conditioner and leaving it in for a few hours. im just lounging around the house for the rest of today. i wanted to do an at home spa day but some stuff came up and i had to run out. i feel like deep conditioning and watching criminal minds with a cup of tea lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i feel like deep conditioning and watching criminal minds with a cup of tea lol.*


 
I'd like to be watching it with Derick Morgan


----------



## Ltown

Vonnie, welcome back! It got to feel good taking off for 2 weeks. The last time I did that I was in the military.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> *I may take advantage of the SSI sale too*. Ya"ll know I'm only trying to use products from us so I need a reconstructor and she has one. Also I'm intrigued by that marshmallow butter.



 I know I am!!! Okra, Avocado, and Fortifying!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I know I am!!! Okra, Avocado, and Fortifying!!!


 
Hey Ms. B!

Yeah, I'd like to try the Okra.  And re-up on the Fortifying.....


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ms. B!
> 
> Yeah, I'd like to try the Okra.  And re-up on the Fortifying.....



 Hey!! I wonder if she'll have the Okra in a larger size... She had said it was in the works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey!! *I wonder if she'll have the Okra in a larger size*... She had said it was in the works.


 
I thought I had seen it in a 16oz, but that was prolly something else, by someone else

I love a good Reconstructor.  And I've had this in my cart several times, but never purchased.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'd like to be watching it with Derick Morgan


 yes i love Morgan. but i got a thing for the nerd. i call him the walking computer and i just love him and that nerdy little mind lmao.

ok so i have the MHC olive in my hair now. i might leave it in all night. im not sure.

im mad at my mom. she relaxed and rinsed her hair and it looks so darn cute. but after all this talking i did do you know she deep conditioned with the little conditioner that comes withe the relaxer. or color, one of them. i was like you have joico, mizani AND biolage and biolage knock off sitting right there and you use a tiny tube of relaxer conditioner. but her hair does look good though i wont lie.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> yes i love Morgan. but i got a thing for the nerd. i call him the walking computer and i just love him and that nerdy little mind lmao.
> 
> ok so i have the MHC olive in my hair now. i might leave it in all night. im not sure.
> 
> im mad at my mom. she relaxed and rinsed her hair and it looks so darn cute. but *after all this talking i did do you know she deep conditioned with the little conditioner that comes withe the relaxer. or color, one of them. i was like you have joico, mizani AND biolage and biolage knock off sitting right there and you use a tiny tube of relaxer conditioner*. but her hair does look good though i wont lie.



 

I remember when I used to use that little conditioner. 

I'm going to try that MHC Olive next. I love their deep conditioners.  And that molasses one, also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yes i love Morgan. *but i got a thing for the nerd*. i call him the walking computer and i just love him and that nerdy little mind lmao.


 
Dr. ReedGirl, that's my show!

I'm glad your Mom's Hair turned out great.  She was just tryna' be the Anti-Che!

You know how we Slather on 50-11 thangs, she was showing you, she could use that little tiny bottle and still get bangin' hurr


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm going to try that MHC Olive next. *I love their deep conditioners.*  And that molasses one, also.


 
I Want that Horsetail Reconstructor.  But have never purchased.


----------



## JJamiah

Okay I just washed my hair with Dry SHampoo (not really dry like back in my school days) but good none the less my hair is sofffft

I then sprayed with Parnevu Braid Spray, and APhogee keratin green tea. It felt great, great and great, I am not drying it feels awesome. I think I can tolerate the braids a wii bit longer


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I remember when I used to use that little conditioner.
> 
> I'm going to try that MHC Olive next. I love their deep conditioners.  And that molasses one, also.


 i uded two of her conditioners back when i was relaxed but i honestly dont remember anything about them. but the honey mask is definately a repurchase



IDareT'sHair said:


> Dr. ReedGirl, that's my show!
> 
> I'm glad your Mom's Hair turned out great. She was just tryna' be the Anti-Che!
> 
> You know how we Slather on 50-11 thangs, she was showing you, she could use that little tiny bottle and still get bangin' hurr


 she must have been thinking something similar. but i told her next weekend we are using joico for sure.


----------



## chebaby

JJamiah said:


> Okay I just washed my hair with Dry SHampoo (not really dry like back in my school days) but good none the less my hair is sofffft
> 
> I then sprayed with Parnevu Braid Spray, and APhogee keratin green tea. It felt great, great and great, I am not drying it feels awesome. I think I can tolerate the braids a wii bit longer


 i always wondered about dry shampoo. how do you use it. you spray it on and then what?


----------



## JJamiah

chebaby said:


> i always wondered about dry shampoo. how do you use it. you spray it on and then what?


 

Actually this one is gel like. I put an ample amount on my scalp and hair, leave it for one minute and then sponge off the excess with a warm wash cloth. 

If felt silky like and my hair was soft, and my scalp felt great. I am suprised very suprised myself. I spray with my other stuff as usual.


----------



## chebaby

i think ojon has a dry shampoo. i may give it a try one day. thanx for the descrption JJ.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Hey!! I wonder if she'll have the Okra in a larger size... She had said it was in the works.


If she does I may purchase bc our hair tends to like the same stuff. 



chebaby said:


> yes i love Morgan. but i got a thing for the nerd. i call him the walking computer and i just love him and that nerdy little mind lmao.


I thought it was just me 



Brownie518 said:


> I remember when I used to use that little conditioner.


Back in the day all I ever used was the shampoo and the conditioner from my relaxer boxes. I never bought anything extra until I found Carol's Daughter.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Back in the day all I ever used was the shampoo and the conditioner from my relaxer boxes. I never bought anything extra until I found Carol's Daughter.



 Me, too!! I think the first time I used anything else was when I started using Motions.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Me, too!! I think the first time I used anything else was when I started using Motions.


 
It was very convenient. I'm thinking of trying SSI Scalp Spritz too. My scalp likes to act a fool in the winter.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> It was very convenient. I'm thinking of trying SSI Scalp Spritz too. My scalp likes to act a fool in the winter.




That is too funny! I use it in the fall and winter, too!  I have half a bottle, prepped and ready to go. I love all of her spritzes.


----------



## natura87

I think I like Ecostyler Gel (the clear kind). Its got hold but not too much, this will be an eventual purchase. Is this similar to KCCC? So far I like the Aussie leave in conditioner spritz I bought awhile back. It was on clearance, I had a coupon and it seems to be working pretty well.

I am a cheapie, I don't like paying too much for stuff.


----------



## JJamiah

natura87 said:


> I think I like Ecostyler Gel (the clear kind). Its got hold but not too much, this will be an eventual purchase. Is this similar to KCCC? So far I like the Aussie leave in conditioner spritz I bought awhile back. It was on clearance, I had a coupon and it seems to be working pretty well.
> 
> I am a cheapie, I don't like paying too much for stuff.


 
Does that one flake up? I have this at home contemplating take it back or not........ 

Your review sounds good though.


----------



## rosalindb

rosalindb said:


> Don't forget I'm in the UK
> 
> I ordered my DB & Komaza in the early hours of this morning and I received an e-mail confirmation this afternoon at 14.07 that my order has already shipped!!!



Received my order first thing this morning - that is extremely fast service as I only ordered Friday morning so I am impressed. Have not opened the package yet but will check it this evening when I get home.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies!!! How is everyone.  I am thinking about washing my hair and doing a braid out tonight instead of tomorrow.  I will see how I feel when I get home.


----------



## chebaby

today i will co wash with suave coconut and style with TW crinkles and curlss and maybe kbb hair milk.


----------



## mkd

Ladies, when you wear twist/braid outs, how long do you wear them before you wash again?


----------



## Ltown

I did a WnG first time yesterday and it was pretty, it did not work this morning because I combed it out what is a no no.  But I did the curlyprimer method and will try it again in detail to see if I can wear it.


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> I did a WnG first time yesterday and it was pretty, it did not work this morning because I combed it out what is a no no. But I did the curlyprimer method and will try it again in detail to see if I can wear it.


 What products did you use Ltown?


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> What products did you use Ltown?


 
You know I'm amateur in but I use Darcy's transitioning creme and oil with kukui nut oil. My dd said it was cute. So I thought if I bunned this morning and pickout a little it would be cute frizzy city. So I wet it and use some La bella to try and get the curls pop. I've been studying curlyprimer because a friend and op use it and it works. Our texture is the same but their hair is longer so shrinkage as with mine is not a problem. So at work today I review it again and will try tonight after co wash but use Giovanni direct leave in/oil, in the morning she said do not comb, just wet and use a little conditioner and it should be straight. I'm praying it looks good


----------



## natura87

JJamiah said:


> Does that one flake up? I have this at home contemplating take it back or not........
> 
> Your review sounds good though.



No flakes whatsoever, I'm glad it didn't get crunchy. I hate when gels dry crunchy.


----------



## chebaby

ok instead of using the kbb hair milk i used claudies hair lotion. thank you miss T. i love it. my hair is so soft. but i hate that it smells like peppermint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok instead of using the kbb hair milk *i used claudies hair lotion.* thank you miss T. *i love it. my hair is so soft. but i hate that it smells like peppermint.*


 
Girl.....I couldn't decide what that stuff smelled likeI hope it works for you.  I like everything I've gotten from her so far.  

The Temple stuff is a little strong smelling (herbally), but it's a decent product.  

If I were to order it again, I'd try to see if I could get it a little less pungent.I will definitely be relying on this heavily during the Fall/Winter season.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....I couldn't decide what that stuff smelled likeI hope it works for you.  I like everything I've gotten from her so far.
> 
> The Temple stuff is a little strong smelling (herbally), but it's a decent product.
> 
> *If I were to order it again, I'd try to see if I could get it a little less pungent.*I will definitely be relying on this heavily during the Fall/Winter season.



That's what I'm gonna try and do with the Moisturizing conditioner. Its pepperminty, also. I love it, though. 

I'm at work so I don't get to do my hair. I wish. I will be doing it as soon as I get up on Wednesday, though. I can't wait. I hope I use up a couple of things.


----------



## chebaby

oh last night i rinsed out the MHC olive conditioner and my hair was just as soft as it was with the honey hair mask. im glad im finding deep conditioner s to replace kbb. now i feel like i have choices.


----------



## Brownie518

^^I can't wait to get that MHC Olive conditioner!!! I found a 15% off Naturally Curly, too. 


ETA: Am I the only one who thinks its a little weird the Naturally Curly carries that SofnFree Gro healthy stuff?


----------



## Ltown

Good Evening ladies! 

Today co-wash with Tresamme, this time it was good maybe because my hair was shampooed the day before. I'm trying curly method and use up kinky curly knot today, that a small bottle for the amount you are suppose to use even with kccc. I won't repurchase. I'm trying to get a hold of my spending and get a regimen. Ms. IDareT have been spoiling me with Darcy and so far it working. It has no shea and just aloe vera so far this is what I'm finally figuring with my hair.  So early tomorrow 3:30AM I'll be up to see if my curly primer method works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh last night i rinsed out the MHC olive conditioner and my hair was just as soft as it was with the honey hair mask. *im glad im finding deep conditioner s to replace kbb. now i feel like i have choices.*


 
That's good Che!  Of course you have options!



Brownie518 said:


> *^^I can't wait to get that MHC Olive conditioner!!!* I found a 15% off Naturally Curly, too.
> 
> 
> ETA: Am I the only one who thinks its a little weird the Naturally Curly carries that SofnFree Gro healthy stuff?


 
I want that Horsetail Reconstructor from MHC.  And yeah....about the SofnFree.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Good Evening ladies!
> 
> Today co-wash with Tresamme, this time it was good maybe because my hair was shampooed the day before. I'm trying curly method and use up kinky curly knot today, that a small bottle for the amount you are suppose to use even with kccc. I won't repurchase. I'm trying to get a hold of my spending and get a regimen. Ms. IDareT have been spoiling me with Darcy and so far it working. It has no shea and just aloe vera *so far this is what I'm finally figuring with my hair. So early tomorrow 3:30AM I'll be up to see if my curly primer method works.*


 
I hope it works for you Ltown!  And glad you are figuring things out w/your hair.

That's such a great feeling when you _realize "stuff"_ and then make adjustments.


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> ^^I can't wait to get that MHC Olive conditioner!!! I found a 15% off Naturally Curly, too.
> 
> 
> ETA: Am I the only one who thinks its a little weird the Naturally Curly carries that SofnFree Gro healthy stuff?



I think it is really weird, but then again I live in an urban area so I can get it easily. Some people however may live in the boonies and it may be next to impossible for them to find it.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> ^^I can't wait to get that MHC Olive conditioner!!! I found a 15% off Naturally Curly, too.
> 
> 
> ETA: Am I the only one who thinks its a little weird the Naturally Curly carries that SofnFree Gro healthy stuff?


i thought it was weird too when i first saw they started selling it. it just doesnt seem to fit with the other products lol. but the stuff smells .

didnt the MHC olive deep conditioner used to be almost $30? maybe people werent buying it and she changed the price.


----------



## natura87

I think I have narrowed it down a bit. Although I want to try anything and everything I think I will buy Oyin, Qhemet, Hairveda and KBB around Black Friday. Do these companies have Black Friday sales? I am looking at their sites now seeing what I would want to try, but lord knows they might have new stuff out by the end of November. I know I don't like Oyin WP but the S&D is something I've had my eye on for a while. I have tried the Qhemet sample pack and everything worked, I have only tried the Vatika Frosting from Hairveda and I don't have a clue about KBB, but I have heard good things about them for the most part. Now I just have to research the products.

I plan on keeping my hair in some sort of protective style for the rest of the year for the most part. Are twist outs and braid outs considered protective? I'm not really sure. I hope by years end that I can braid and have it look good enough to go outside with them and not look like a plum fool.


----------



## Brownie518

^^ They do have BF sales and it gets ugly! LOL Setting alarms to be up at midnight when the sales start! Gotta get in early so you be at the top of the shipping queue. 

Hearing ya'll talking about Black Friday has been sounding so weird to me but I guess it will be here before we know it. I can't believe its almost the middle of August already.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> That's what I'm gonna try and do with the Moisturizing conditioner. Its pepperminty, also. I love it, though.
> 
> I'm at work so I don't get to do my hair. I wish. I will be doing it as soon as I get up on Wednesday, though. I can't wait. I hope I use up a couple of things.


Mine smells pepperminty too and I can barely stand it . I could have sworn I ordered it in like sweet pea or something.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Mine smells pepperminty too and I can barely stand it . I could have sworn I ordered it in like sweet pea or something.



Yeah, sometimes the mint makes my eyes water. I didn't request a scent but I surely will next time. Umm, sweet pea . My Sunshine is Sweet Pea. Smells so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Mine smells pepperminty too and I can barely stand it* . I could have sworn I ordered it in like sweet pea or something.


 


Brownie518 said:


> *Yeah, sometimes the mint makes my eyes water.* I didn't request a scent but I surely will next time. Umm, sweet pea . My Sunshine is Sweet Pea. Smells so good.


 
Imma request a scent next timeerplexed  

Man.......I hope it's not too "minty-fresh"

_*goes to smell dc*_

ETA:  Okay guys....strangely, the Honeysuckle one has the rather _minty_ smell and the dc smells good.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Went to the bronner bros show.. 
Spent $30 bucks to get $14 worth of stuff...
I tell ya my PJ didn't even wake up for it..
Most of the stuff was not my style... or the same price I could get for it online.


----------



## chebaby

im watching sunshine on youtube now and she is talking about why she hasnt been on youtube and etsy for a while and she is really breaking down crying.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> im watching sunshine on youtube now and she is talking about why she hasnt been on youtube and etsy for a while and she is really breaking down crying.


 Oh no, why Che?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma request a scent next timeerplexed
> 
> Man.......I hope it's not too "minty-fresh"
> 
> _*goes to smell dc*_
> 
> ETA:  Okay guys....strangely, the Honeysuckle one has the rather _minty_ smell and the dc smells good.



My Honeysuckle one smells nice 

Che, what's Sunshine saying????


----------



## chebaby

shes saying that her MIL passed away, her husband and herself began to drift apart, she didnt want to do sunshine products anymore, she didnt have any real life friends and was just overall depressed. she had to humble herself before God and ask for help to get through her situation.
i havent finished the rest of the video yet.


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> ^^ They do have BF sales and it gets ugly! LOL Setting alarms to be up at midnight when the sales start! Gotta get in early so you be at the top of the shipping queue.
> 
> Hearing ya'll talking about Black Friday has been sounding so weird to me but I guess it will be here before we know it. I can't believe its almost the middle of August already.



Dang!! I mean I knew it was serious...but wow!  People go hard for some hair products. I guess its good that I am planning out my plan of attack this far in advance.

Yeah, this year has been going by way too fast.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> shes saying that her MIL passed away, her husband and herself began to drift apart, she didnt want to do sunshine products anymore, she didnt have any real life friends and was just overall depressed. she had to humble herself before God and ask for help to get through her situation.
> i havent finished the rest of the video yet.



Wow. I haven't bought her products and I don't know much about her but whoa! One of those would be tough, let alone all of that.


----------



## chebaby

ok tonight i will slather my hair in evoo and sleep in my satin cap. tomorrow i will slather my hair in more evoo and co wash and detangle with kckt and leave some in. then i will add a tiny bit more of evoo and TW crinkles and curls. tomorrow i have to be to school early so i have more time to let my hair dry before work because when i use kckt it takes my hair longer to dry than say if i were to use just TW or kbb.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> Wow. I haven't bought her products and I don't know much about her but whoa! One of those would be tough, let alone all of that.


yea i agree. ive noticed with her that she always comes across very perfect. but that makes her likable. it makes you want to take her advice on certain videos. but she touched on the perfectionist thing too and said that she had to realize shes only human. 
i can understand because i went through the same thing with wanting everyone to believe i was perfect and never wanting to mess up. then i got to the point where i just let myself go because i didnt know how to find a balance with not being perfect but not being a life slop lol. i think we all have a moment or two like this but im glad she showed us instead of leaving us hanging because i was wondering why she was never on anymore. i thought it was because she no longer had hair


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> yea i agree. ive noticed with her that she always comes across very perfect. but that makes her likable. it makes you want to take her advice on certain videos. but she touched on the perfectionist thing too and said that she had to realize shes only human.
> i can understand because i went through the same thing with wanting everyone to believe i was perfect and never wanting to mess up. then i got to the point where i just let myself go because i didnt know how to find a balance with not being perfect but not being a life slop lol. i think we all have a moment or two like this but im glad she showed us instead of leaving us hanging because i was wondering why she was never on anymore. i thought it was because she no longer had hair



I hope things turn around for her.


----------



## Ltown

Up earlier could not sleep, took my hair down not completely dry. It takes forever to dry but the curls are popping no combing this time,  hopefully when it dry it will still look good. Now I got to get the shine.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So right before I went on my vacations I stopped over my grandparents house to see if I had any mail.  
My grandmother- "you got a package."
Me-"I didn't order anything" (I hadn't ordered anything in a while)
Grandmother- "Well its as big as the last box" (this was my Jessicurl order)

Lo and behold sitting on the dining room table is a big ole box from Jessicurl  Couldn't for the life of me figure out why they were sending me something else.  Well....They sent me another GALLON of the WDT and another LITER of the Aloeba condish

So now I have 2 Gallons of the WDT and 2 Liters of the condish for the extremely high price of one.  Guess someone messed up big time.

I'm going to give it all away.  Don't need 2 GALLONS of the same thing.  Girl needs some variety in her life/hair.


----------



## Brownie518

^^ Thats some mistake someone made! Nice!!


----------



## Ltown

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So right before I went on my vacations I stopped over my grandparents house to see if I had any mail.
> My grandmother- "you got a package."
> Me-"I didn't order anything" (I hadn't ordered anything in a while)
> Grandmother- "Well its as big as the last box" (this was my Jessicurl order)
> 
> Lo and behold sitting on the dining room table is a big ole box from Jessicurl Couldn't for the life of me figure out why they were sending me something else. Well....They sent me another GALLON of the WDT and another LITER of the Aloeba condish
> 
> So now I have 2 Gallons of the WDT and 2 Liters of the condish for the extremely high price of one. Guess someone messed up big time.
> 
> I'm going to give it all away. Don't need 2 GALLONS of the same thing. Girl needs some variety in her life/hair.


 
Mistake, wow! I wish I could have gotten that WDT. You can put it away it good mistake!


----------



## chebaby

im deep conditioning with kbb hair mask.


----------



## JJamiah

Ladies I am growing addicted to the LF and HH wigs  I love them so Much, they feel great. ONLY PROBLEM......................


Husband says he doesn't remember what my real hair looks like But he like the wigs none the less


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So right before I went on my vacations I stopped over my grandparents house to see if I had any mail.
> My grandmother- "you got a package."
> Me-"I didn't order anything" (I hadn't ordered anything in a while)
> Grandmother- "Well its as big as the last box" (this was my Jessicurl order)
> 
> Lo and behold sitting on the dining room table is a big ole box from Jessicurl Couldn't for the life of me figure out why they were sending me something else. Well....They sent me another GALLON of the WDT and another LITER of the Aloeba condish
> 
> So now I have 2 Gallons of the WDT and 2 Liters of the condish for the extremely high price of one. Guess someone messed up big time.
> 
> I'm going to give it all away. Don't need 2 GALLONS of the same thing. Girl needs some variety in her life/hair.


 Let me know if you decide to sell some


----------



## chebaby

i didnt do anything today i said i would. i deep conditioned my hair today for about 2 hours with kbb mask and then made the mistake of using claudies honeysuckle to detaingle. that stuff is horrible lol. it made my hair shrivel up and tangle and i couldnt do anything with it. i didnt have time to fight with it so i just rinsed, put in some evoo, kckt and TW foam. then i slicked it into a low pony tail.
that stuff reminds me of milk of magnesia. the smell and the texture.erplexed
tonight im going to have to really detangle my hair. i threw the claudies away because i have never seen anything like it before.

how did the rest of you like the claudies honeysuckle rinse?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wish BJ would mess up and send me a Gallon of Sumthin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i didnt do anything today i said i would. i deep conditioned my hair today for about 2 hours with kbb mask and *then made the mistake of using claudies honeysuckle to detaingle. that stuff is horrible lol.* it made my hair shrivel up and tangle and i couldnt do anything with it.]i didnt have time to fight with it so i just rinsed, put in some evoo, kckt and TW foam. then i slicked it into a low pony tail.
> that stuff reminds me of milk of magnesia. the smell and the texture.erplexed
> tonight im going to have to really detangle my hair. *i threw the claudies away *because i have never seen anything like it before.
> 
> how did the rest of you like *the claudies honeysuckle rinse?*


 
Girl, don't tell me thaterplexed @ 1st bolded.

You coulda' just sent it back @2nd bolded.

@3rd bolded.  Hmp. Brownie & Shay likes it.  I haven't used it yet, we'll see!


----------



## fattyfatfat

I hope that my darcys mixed greens sample is waiting for me when I get in!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> I hope that my darcys* mixed greens *sample is waiting for me when I get in!


 
It's Christine Gant. 

And it takes a while to arrive


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, don't tell me thaterplexed @ 1st bolded.
> 
> You coulda' just sent it back @2nd bolded.
> 
> @3rd bolded.  Hmp. Brownie & Shay likes it.  I haven't used it yet, we'll see!


i dont know if i can see that stuff working on anyones hair. i wonder if i got a bad batch? it was really runny and i was thinking "how is this going to detangle".
she still has time to wow me though


----------



## fattyfatfat

oops. my bad girl! thats what I meant.

it takes a while to arrive?!!!!!!!! *cries*




IDareT'sHair said:


> It's Christine Gant.
> 
> And it takes a while to arrive


----------



## Ltown

JJamiah said:


> Ladies I am growing addicted to the LF and HH wigs  I love them so Much, they feel great. ONLY PROBLEM......................
> 
> 
> Husband says he doesn't remember what my real hair looks like But he like the wigs none the less


 
 You better watch it little miss JJ maybe in the making


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> oops. my bad girl! thats what I meant.
> 
> *it takes a while to arrive?!!!!!!!! *cries**


 
S-L-O-W

  Real S-L-O-W

Yep. Girl.


----------



## fattyfatfat

AWWWWW....hell naw! 

ok...ill try to be patient. on etsy it says it shipped already. 





IDareT'sHair said:


> S-L-O-W
> 
> Real S-L-O-W
> 
> Yep. Girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> AWWWWW....hell naw!
> 
> ok...ill try to be patient.* on etsy it says it shipped already.*


 
Oh Good then.  Perhaps it's on the way!

I love that stuff!

Brownie got the sample and she said it lasted her a long time. 

However, I blew straight through my 4 oz Jar at lightening speed.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Good then.  Perhaps it's on the way!
> 
> I love that stuff!
> 
> *Brownie got the sample and she said it lasted her a long time.* *
> 
> However, I blew straight through my 4 oz Jar at lightening speed*  .



 Yep. My little sample seems bottomless. T tore hers up!!!


----------



## natura87

I think I will DC my hair tonight. I finally have my Vatika Frosting home.


----------



## natura87

I ran out of Shea Butter but I have more than enough oils.erplexed Whelp, I guess I will have to make some new butters tonight. I think I want to make a flaxseed gel and hair spritz tonight too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*@*Brownie, Shay, Ltown.................

Has anybody heard from Jasmine's?????

I want my Stuff!


----------



## mkd

I have done really decent braidouts with KBB and kckt this past week.  I think I am going to do them 2 to 3 times a week for a while until I get tired of them.  I do 5 cornrows and take them out in the morning.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *@*Brownie, Shay, Ltown.................
> 
> Has anybody heard from Jasmine's?????
> 
> I want my Stuff!



Nope. Not yet. She did say orders would be shipping at least 2 weeks after being placed.  Her etsy is back open, too.

eta: gotta go see when i placed my order....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I have done really decent braidouts with KBB and kckt this past week.* I think I am going to do them 2 to 3 times a week for a while until I get tired of them. I do 5 cornrows and take them out in the morning.


 
That's really good mk!  You know You & I are "Style" Challenged

Glad you're mastering a cute style.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I have done really decent braidouts with KBB and kckt this past week.  I think I am going to do them 2 to 3 times a week for a while until I get tired of them.  I do 5 cornrows and take them out in the morning.


im glad you found something that works for you.

i think im going to go back to braid outs and then bun since my hair is long enough.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Nope. Not yet. She did say orders would be shipping at least 2 weeks after being placed.  *Her etsy is back open, too.*
> 
> eta: gotta go see when i placed my order....


 
Thanks Girl!  Lemme know when you (we) placed our orders.  I messed up and ordered before that 20% Sale.  So, I ordered before ya'll did.

_*off to look at Esty*_


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> I have done really decent braidouts with KBB and kckt this past week. I think I am going to do them 2 to 3 times a week for a while until I get tired of them. I do 5 cornrows and take them out in the morning.


 
Mkd, are you wetting your hair any?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just got a notice from MHC saying my Horsetail Reconstructor I ordered yesterday shipped. _*That's also how Komaza does it*_ QUICK, FAST & IN A HURRY!

This is my first time ordering directly from the MHC Site.  I usually order through Curlmart.erplexed

I think I may order the Molasses one next.  Will wait for the SSI Sale first.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> *@*Brownie, Shay, Ltown.................
> 
> Has anybody heard from Jasmine's?????
> 
> I want my Stuff!


 
 there you go in my mind I was thinking the same thing. See this is down fall with natural products, do she make them by order?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Girl!  Lemme know when you (we) placed our orders.  I messed up and ordered before that 20% Sale.  So, I ordered before ya'll did.
> 
> _*off to look at Esty*_



It was the 30th that I placed my order...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> there you go in my mind I was thinking the same thing. See this is down fall with natural products, *do she make them by order?*


Yep.  And I bet she got SLAMMED when she offered that 20%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *It was the 30th that I placed my order...*


 
So.... we should be getting our shipping notifications soon..........
And I placed mine the day she first opened back up _*and missed the 20%*_

Um-K....I just looked....I ordered my Stuff on the 28th.


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> Mkd, are you wetting your hair any?


 Yep, Ltown I am braiding on wet hair.


----------



## Shay72

Now ya'll know Jasmine moved. Calm down now. That's why she didn't fully want to open the site but I guess she got some pressure.

Although I had already decided to go CG I used shampoo this weekend .  Just like last time it's gonna take 2-3 days to get my hair back right. It looks like an undefined, frizzy mess.   

Che I remember you mentioning using your turbie twist and I used mine this morning and .  It soaked up water and some product because even with using less than a dime size of anything in my hair it still looks like it is white and full of product.  I will continue to do this. Thank you .


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> Now ya'll know Jasmine moved. Calm down now. That's why she didn't fully want to open the site but I guess she got some pressure.
> 
> Although I had already decided to go CG I used shampoo this weekend .  Just like last time it's gonna take 2-3 days to get my hair back right. *It looks like an undefined, frizzy mess.   *
> 
> *Che I remember you mentioning using your turbie twist and I used mine this morning and .  It soaked up water and some product because even with using less than a dime size of anything in my hair it still looks like it is white and full of product.  I will continue to do this. Thank you .*


*
* first bolded, do you deep condition over night? that should take care of any dryness. but i know what you mean. after i used carols daughter purify shampoo no matter what conditioner i used my hair was like

second bolded, im glad you like it. im in need of a new one and this time i want to try the one from curl mart even though they are probably all the same. the one i got was $5 from either tj maxx or marshalls. i cant remember.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> [/B] first bolded, do you deep condition over night? that should take care of any dryness. but i know what you mean. after i used carols daughter purify shampoo no matter what conditioner i used my hair was like
> 
> second bolded, im glad you like it. im in need of a new one and this time i want to try the one from curl mart even though they are probably all the same. the one i got was $5 from either tj maxx or marshalls. i cant remember.


 
I will be dcing overnight tomorrow night. I full head baggy most nights too. I need to just step away from shampoo.  I'm using what I've always used too--CON Green.


----------



## chebaby

thats so crazy how your hairs preference changes once you go natural.


----------



## mkd

Does anyone use the curls deep conditioner?  I think lovesharmony does, anyone else?


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> thats so crazy how your hairs preference changes once you go natural.


 
Che, so true When I was transitioning my relax hair loved shea butter an other butters but now


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> thats so crazy how your hairs preference changes once you go natural.


 
What's great is my hair will tell me with the quickness too like . I usually try something at least twice but then back away bc I don't want any long term effects if my hair doesn't like it.  It's better today already. Once I do the overnight dc tonight I think it will be back on track.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Now ya'll know Jasmine moved.* Calm down now.* That's why she didn't fully want to open the site but I guess she got some pressure.


 
_*Hand shaking while typing_.....I am trying to be calm.....but I need a package......

And I started thinking who 'owes' me a package and she came to mind...


----------



## Charz

Hey Ladies! 

I have not bought any hair products since June!!!! 

I gave away madd products at the DMV natural hair meetup. I only came home with 2 

I LOVE KBB hair milk


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> I have not bought any hair products since June!!!!
> 
> I gave away madd products at the DMV natural hair meetup. I only came home with 2
> 
> I LOVE KBB hair milk


 
Hope the meetup was great, did you all take pictures? How's your new apartment?


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Hope the meetup was great, did you all take pictures? How's your new apartment?


 

I took pics! I got one with Sylver2 

I move in September 18th!  I can't wait!

How was your family get together?


----------



## mkd

My KBB order came today.  I don't care for the pump bottles that the hair milk is in now, and the size is much smaller.  I think 200 ml is only about 6 and a half or 7 oz.  I also don't care for any of the scents very much.  Its cool though it works really well for me.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> I took pics! I got one with Sylver2
> 
> I move in September 18th! I can't wait!
> 
> How was your family get together?


 
unplanned and boring! 

Great with Sylver, I had a nikos experience with her last year.


----------



## Charz

PMed someone for some Dudley's DRC at 12:27 PM.

Cross ur fingers for meeeee..

ETA: Bling Bling, I got me some Dudley's on the cheap cheap!


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> PMed someone for some Dudley's DRC at 12:27 PM.
> 
> Cross ur fingers for meeeee..
> 
> ETA: Bling Bling, I got me some Dudley's on the cheap cheap!


 That is great Charz, you have been trying to get that Dudley's for a while.  I think I need to do a hard core protein treatment.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> That is great Charz, you have been trying to get that Dudley's for a while. I think I need to do a hard core protein treatment.


 

I know lady, I just refused to pay 55 bucks to try it.


----------



## natura87

mkd said:


> My KBB order came today.  I don't care for the pump bottles that the hair milk is in now, and the size is much smaller.  I think 200 ml is only about 6 and a half or 7 oz.  I also don't care for any of the scents very much.  Its cool though it works really well for me.



Its only that much? Whoa..this changes everything.


----------



## mkd

natura87 said:


> Its only that much? Whoa..this changes everything.


 Yeah, it used to be 8 oz but now the bottle says 200 ml.  It works really well though.  Hopefully, I don't get pissed off by the customer service and stop using it.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> My KBB order came today. I don't care for the pump bottles that the hair milk is in now, and the size is much smaller. I think 200 ml is only about 6 and a half or 7 oz. I also don't care for any of the scents very much. Its cool though it works really well for me.


 

What scents didn't you like?


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> What scents didn't you like?


 I have the white tea now, which I love.  

I got the cranberry cocktail, lucious pear and the chammomile sage today.  I don't care for any of them very much.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I have the white tea now, which I love.
> 
> I got the *cranberry cocktail, lucious pear* and the chammomile sage today.  I don't care for any of them very much.


thew bolded along with coco lime are my fav scents.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> thew bolded along with coco lime are my fav scents.


 I am going to try different scents next time to figure out what I like best.


----------



## Shay72

Charz--I see someone has a pic from the meetup in their siggy. Looks like a good sized group.


----------



## Ltown

[





Charz said:


> PMed someone for some Dudley's DRC at 12:27 PM.
> 
> Cross ur fingers for meeeee..
> 
> ETA: *Bling Bling, I got me some Dudley's on the cheap cheap*!


 
WHAT to the bold, I PM her too! Well good for you, you been talking about that for a while!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies....Just got home a little while ago.  Just spritzed with some Sakura Protein Mist.  Will apply a little HV Whipped Ends Hydration before I got to bed.

I GOT A PACKAGE TODAY!  YAY!  My Komaza came today.  They have such incredibly FAST Shipping!

Even though I haven't tried any of my (their) products yet, that alone makes me want to continue to order from them.  I'll get around to trying them out soon.


----------



## natura87

mkd said:


> Yeah, it used to be 8 oz but now the bottle says 200 ml.  It works really well though.  Hopefully, I don't get pissed off by the customer service and stop using it.



That is insane. You aren't even getting that much. I have a big head, so its not worth it. Welp, maybe I will try Mozeke or Curls instead.


----------



## natura87

I made a Crisco butter mix last night and stuck it in the fridge so it could solidify. My mom grabbed it this morning and was like "Do I even want to know what this is for?"


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies....Just got home a little while ago. Just spritzed with some Sakura Protein Mist. Will apply a little HV Whipped Ends Hydration before I got to bed.
> 
> I GOT A PACKAGE TODAY! YAY! My Komaza came today. They have such incredibly FAST Shipping!
> 
> Even though I haven't tried any of my (their) products yet, that alone makes me want to continue to order from them. I'll get around to trying them out soon.


 When did you order T?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> When did you order T?


 
Sunday? I think...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> That is insane. You aren't even getting that much. I have a big head, so its not worth it. Welp, maybe I will try *Mozeke* or Curls instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Kinda Quiet Up in this Piece tonight?erplexed  

Where errbody at?

Guess I'll go smell my Komaza!


----------



## mkd

I am here, just lurking.


----------



## Shay72

I'm here under the heat cap with my gleau oil. Then I will top that with some Jessicurl WDT then steam and leave it in over night.


----------



## Ltown

Charz, everyone looks great at the meetup!  There was alot of ladies there, Sylver is short she had to be standing on a chair way in the back!


----------



## Shay72

I think I will look up that Sakura, T. I've been ordering from etsy quite a bit lately. Just ordered a laptop sleeve and an ipod cover. I love that things are handmade and not everybody will have what I have.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I think I will look up that Sakura, T.* I've been ordering from etsy quite a bit lately. Just ordered a laptop sleeve and an ipod cover. I love that things are handmade and not everybody will have what I have.


 
I really think you should. 

Girl, I am telling you, that Body Butter is fantastic!


----------



## Loves Harmony

I cant wait for the SSI sale tomorrow.


----------



## Charz

Loves Harmony said:


> I cant wait for the SSI sale tomorrow.



Sale tomorrow?


----------



## Loves Harmony

Charz said:


> Sale tomorrow?


 
Yes they have a mid summer sale.


----------



## Brownie518

I almost forgot about the sale tomorrow!!  I wonder what time it will start...

I'm getting ready to do my hair. I think I'll use the SSI Okra and then DC with that fabulous CJ Rehab .


----------



## mkd

Does anyone use SSI jojoba hair milk?


----------



## Loves Harmony

Idk what time if start but i may stay up late to see if i can place in a order before morning... I want to try the Okra Conditioner.


----------



## Shay72

I did forget. I'll be up anyway so I will try to order tonight.


----------



## chebaby

tomorrow i will be using aveda be curly to still. i havent used it in a while and miss the way it made my hair look and feel. under the be curly i will be using evoo and in the front of my hair i will be using  TW foam because that area is more wavy than it is curly and i wan extra definition in that section.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Sitting here waiting on midnight to come. How did everyone day go? I cant wait til Saturday to wash and dc my hair.


----------



## Shay72

Okay I just tried to add something to my cart and it wouldn't let me. I just got under the steamer so I got time.


----------



## Day36

Mawning ladies 

Im not sure I told you guys already, but I used up a moist 24/7. Im working on vo5 moisture milk now. Im not close to finishing anything else. 

Today is my last day @ work as a full-time student employee. I cant wait for the week of relaxing time between now and school's commencement. 

How's everyone else? Have a good day ladies.


----------



## JJamiah

I might be late but SheScent it has a new look I like it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yummy! I have too much crap but when I run low I will be looking closer


----------



## Brownie518

I'm under the dryer now. I just used the Okra and then the Olive and Orange . Her store still isn't open yet...


----------



## Charz

I am getting my hair dyed again in September for my Birthday and again in December for Christmas. I will get my BF or momma to trim my hair at the end of the year.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Brownie518 said:


> I'm under the dryer now. I just used the Okra and then the Olive and Orange . Her store still isn't open yet...


 
I know! I just check her page. Wonder what time the store will be open. (hopefully before i go to work) How do you like the Okra and Olive & Orange Conditioner?


----------



## mkd

Loves Harmony said:


> I know! I just check her page. Wonder what time the store will be open. (hopefully before i go to work) How do you like the Okra and *Olive & Orange Conditioner?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Brownie, how is the bolded?


----------



## Brownie518

I love the Okra and the Olive and Orange.  My hair feels great after using the Okra. The Olive and Orange is the new formula and it seems to be richer and much more moisturizing. I really like it. My hair was very silky, smooth and moisturized when I rinsed. If her store ever opens up, I' gonna get the larger size of that one.  It smells really good, too.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Brownie518 said:


> I love the Okra and the Olive and Orange.  My hair feels great after using the Okra. The Olive and Orange is the new formula and it seems to be richer and much more moisturizing. I really like it. My hair was very silky, smooth and moisturized when I rinsed. If her store ever opens up, I' gonna get the larger size of that one.  It smells really good, too.


 
Thanks for the review. I want to purchase the set and some Coco Creme Leave In  . Trying to hold off from Hairveda.


----------



## Charz

Apparently while I was waiting on the shipping cost for the Dudleys the heaux sold it to someone else. How trifflin.


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> Apparently while I was waiting on the shipping cost for the Dudleys the heaux sold it to someone else. How trifflin.


 Huh?  Why in the world did she do that?


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Huh? Why in the world did she do that?


 
 

Because prolly one of her friends on the board wanted it and she was making excuses. I always do first come first serve. I wouldn't break that for even my favorite ladies on the board (ya'll)


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> Because prolly one of her friends on the board wanted it and she was making excuses. I always do first come first serve. I wouldn't break that for even my favorite ladies on the board (ya'll)


 yeah, that isn't cool.  Sorry girl.


----------



## mkd

Ladies who do braid and twist outs, what products do you use for hold?  I have been using kkcc over kbb hair milk but I don't know that I am like using a gel for that purpose.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Ladies who do braid and twist outs, what products do you use for hold? I have been using kkcc over kbb hair milk but I don't know that I am like using a gel for that purpose.


 
I use KCCC over some kinda leave in. I wear my twists for like 5-6 days though, so when I do a twist out it has a soft hold.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Apparently while I was waiting on the shipping cost for the Dudleys the heaux sold it to someone else. How trifflin.


 
Oh heck no that is trifflin I'll remember that name


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies just checking in, i go back and forth with this but im not giving up my search of finding products locally. I added up my totals of what i needed plus shipping and i can't bring myself to spend money like that anymore. I know alot of ladies use products that aren't online, i just have to find the right ones for me. I have time until my other products are gone so i will just do my research and find something. Other than that, nothing is going on with me and a my hair.


----------



## natura87

I fell asleep with a mini twistout without a scarf on. However I woke up and my hair looks great. I'm gonna rock this for the rest of the week and then braid it up somehow.

Charz, that is just dirty. You don't say you are going to sell it to someone and then go and give it to someone else. That is just dirty.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I received the mixed greens sample from christine gant yesterday. Ill use it next week.

I wasnt feeling a nu gro product so I HAPPILY sent it to jjmiah!

I should finish two products this week.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Ladies who do braid and twist outs, what products do you use for hold?  I have been using kkcc over kbb hair milk but I don't know that I am like using a gel for that purpose.


i like using a tiny bit of afroveda hemp butter, shea  butter(because it has hold), or any heavy styling cream/moisturizer. most of my moisturizers has shea butter in it and shea butter provides a nice hold for me and i like heavy products so any butter based product is fine for me.
i used qhemets gel before on twists and while i like the look of it i dont think it has enough hold to make the twists last.

today i slathered my hair in coconut oil and the co washed and detaingled with suave coconut conditioner. after i rinsed it out i slathered my hair in evoo and then in 4 sections i raked through some aveda be curly and then scrunched in some TW foam on the front section. i love my hair today. i used to use be curly by itself and i would get a tiny bit of crunch which didnt bother me but with the evoo under it there is no crunch.

im low on coconut oil and evoo. i will steal some of the evoo we have in the kitchen and for coconut oil i will use vatika frosting and monoi de tahiti oil because i cant afford any products right now. financial aid decided not to give me any money and i dont want to take another semester off so i will just have to pay.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> Ladies who do braid and twist outs, what products do you use for hold? I have been using kkcc over kbb hair milk but I don't know that I am like using a gel for that purpose.


 
I use gels but I apply a little pomade or some type of butter on top so I get a soft hold.


----------



## chebaby

im waiting on my darcys deep conditioning mask and i will be set on deep conditioner, leave ins, styling products and oils for a while. i also have a good amount of co wash conditioners too so im good.
and as long as i have 2 jars of shea butter i always feel good lol.


----------



## chebaby

oh and mkd, a great product for twist/braid outs is oyin burnt sugar pomade.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Ladies who do braid and twist outs, what products do you use for hold? I have been using kkcc over kbb hair milk but I don't know that I am like using a gel for that purpose.


 
Well you know I don't have any solutions since I'm still trying. But I've been researching and reading everyone regimen on twist/braidout success and it appear IMO that hair textures makes such a difference. I know I have 3 textures it too darn soft and never hold a style. I'm finally getting the curls to stay in a bun/pony after washing and using just leave-in conditioner using the curly primer method. So next is to try twist/braidout full head.  I hope you find something so I can copy


----------



## mkd

I was trying to thank Che and Ltown but my computer is acting crazy.  I am going to keep using the KCCC until I get rid of it and I am also thinking about trying the aveda defining whip or something like that.


----------



## fattyfatfat

im thinking about trying aubrey organics products!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> im thinking about trying aubrey organics products!


 
You'll love the GPB!  What are you thinking about trying?  

I do like/love the WC & HSR, but haven't purchased them in a while. (Too busy trying other thangs)

I have a 16oz of GBP.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Sitting here baggying (haven't done that in awhile) with some Sakura Protein Mist & Darcy's Cherry Kernel Hair Oil.


----------



## fattyfatfat

im thinking about the HSR. its in my cart. its $16.78 for the HSR shampoo and conditioner. it also includes shipping.



IDareT'sHair said:


> You'll love the GPB!  What are you thinking about trying?
> 
> I do like/love the WC & HSR, but haven't purchased them in a while. (Too busy trying other thangs)
> 
> I have a 16oz of GBP.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> im thinking about the HSR. its in my cart. its $16.78 for the HSR *shampoo* and conditioner. it also includes shipping.


 
The Shampoo doesn't get very good reviews.....erplexed  

The only AO 'Poo I've tried is the Green Tea Clarifying Shampoo.


----------



## Loves Harmony

I cant wait to rec my shescentit products... Yayayayayayay Im so in love with the moisture mist and the Coco Creme Leave in. The Coco Creme is great for me to use as a moisturizer.I purchase 3 bottles.


----------



## rosalindb

fattyfatfat said:


> im thinking about the HSR. its in my cart. its $16.78 for the HSR shampoo and conditioner. it also includes shipping.



The HSR shampoo left a white film on my scalp and the GPB shampoo was so drying that it left my hair stripped even though I only lathered once and did an overnright pre-poo treatment with coconut oil - in the end I just used it to clean the bath. Luckily I got the shampoo free with the conditioner as it was a promotion so was not out of pocket

I absolutely adore the GBP, HSR & WC conditioners and they have been my sole staples for about 5 years. I have just purchased the Darcy's conditioner to try in the next few weeks so it will be strange to try something new after all this time


----------



## mkd

I am sitting here pre pooing with GBP right now.  I like it too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *I absolutely adore the GBP, HSR & WC conditioners and they have been my sole staples for about 5 years.*


 
I agree about these three. 

I've also had the Island Naturals and the Aloe & Jojoba Conditioners as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Beijaflores shipped today!  YAY! 

I'll be 'set' pretty much heading into Fall.


----------



## chebaby

i love aubrey organics. i love love love the gpb conditioner and the blue green algae mask.
i have the moisturizing hair gel and i cant remember what i thought about it. i may have to try it again this weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Didn't get any packages today.  But waiting on my Jasmine's and Beijaflores Hair Butter (that will be for Fall).

Can't wait to do my hair tomorrow.  It's so Uber Relaxing....

Imma _try_ to stay up until Midnight for SSI

So...Ya'll gon' hafta' keep this thread popping so I can stay awake so come on wid' it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Didn't get any packages today. But waiting on my Jasmine's and Beijaflores Hair Butter (that will be for Fall).
> 
> Can't wait to do my hair tomorrow. It's so Uber Relaxing....
> 
> *Imma try to stay up until Midnight for SSI*
> 
> *So...Ya'll gon' hafta' keep this thread popping so I can stay awake so come on wid' it.*


 
Nvr. Mind.  duh...........Reading is Fundamental.  I got it done!


----------



## Brownie518

I see Loves Harmony got some Shescentit. And ya'll know I did. Did anyone else get anything?


----------



## chebaby

i still think her new butters look interesting but  i didnt get anything. maybe later on in the year.


----------



## Loves Harmony

I order:
3 coco creme leave in
1 moisture mist
1 Avocado Conditioner
1 Mac. gel


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> I see Loves Harmony got some Shescentit. And ya'll know I did. Did anyone else get anything?


 I am still debating.  I don't really _need _anything but I may get a mac gel and a few conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

For Me:

2 Okra Reconstructors
1 16 oz Jar of Fortifying Mask


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:

Hairveda Whipped Ends Hydration. 

Will rotate back to Claudie's Ends Insurance #1.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> I see Loves Harmony got some Shescentit. And ya'll know I did. Did anyone else get anything?


 
I did. I got a scalp spritz, marshmallow butter, and the okra reconstructor. I want to try these first and if I like them I will reorder on BF along with her other products that I already like(soft honey rinse, avocado condish).


----------



## chebaby

either tomorrow ir saturday i will use up my suave coconut conditioner. after that i will move on to using darcys pumpkin seed conditioner again. i really love that conditioner.


----------



## *fabulosity*

How do I see the sale prices for SSI... is there a code?


----------



## chebaby

mkd, i forgot to suggest to you that after you twist or braid you hair you take a flexi rod and roll all the way to the top. that way the style will be fuller and should last longer because its almost like its been set twice.

im going to try that this weekend using kbb hair milk and aveda whip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies...........TGIF!

I placed my SSI order last night, but it looked like it didn't take off the discount(s).  I e-mailed  her & she responded last night and said she'd fix it this a.m.  So hopefully, that gets straightened out.erplexed

Did anyone else notice _High(er) Shipping Costs_?  Fab pointed that out to me. 

So, the total I got may have been correct.  I'm not sure, but will see what she comes back with.

In other matters:  Just applied some Njoi Herbal Hairdressing and tucked away ends.  Can't wait to come home and have a relaxing hair evening.


----------



## Ltown

I'm still waiting for at least notification from Jasmine that items been ship it been 2 weeks, I ordered on 30 Jul.  IDareT, sometime I'm frustrated with shipping cost for products and definately will look to finding local products. I'm down with natural but some of these store products have change dramatically and have worked for years. I've been experimenting making products too, aloe vera in everything, and I have mega oils.  I know we all understand negotiating in the exchange board with shipping/packaging cost. Just to get products in a decent box cost $4-6 and then confirmation.  I ordered SSI coco creme leave in, I've used it before, I'm take a change on this okra stuff and I ordered some conditioner I think. I always forget but it will be my last for a while since I'm waiting for Jasmine


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

I'm about to get off work soon and then take my cousins to a local amusement park.  This was a rough work week for me after being off for 2 weeks.  I've been lurking and catching up.  I will respond to some posts (MKD and a few others) tonight or tomorrow.

I'm fuming mad because I missed the SSI sale.  I was on the site from 12am Thurs until 9am.  When  I went home I was so tired I forgot about it.  When I remembered at work it was after 12am.  I really wanted to re-up on the Avocado and to try some of the new products.  

I'm really going to have to be on my game BF cuz I will be out of product way before then and I usually only order during a sale.  SSI sales have been few and far between this year.  Guess she is trying to revamp everything and can't afford to have a sale.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> I agree about these three.
> 
> I've also had the Island Naturals and the Aloe & Jojoba Conditioners as well.


I tried the Island Naturals and it was just okay for me, really did not like the smell though . What did you think of the Aloe & Jojoba?


chebaby said:


> *i love aubrey organics. i love love love the gpb conditioner and the blue green algae mask*.
> i have the moisturizing hair gel and i cant remember what i thought about it. i may have to try it again this weekend.


Of course how could I forget the blue green algae mask, absolutely love this and use this twice a year as a strong protein treatment - this stopped my breakage dead in its tracks.


----------



## Charz

I ordered from SSI:

Okra Hair Repair Reconstructor
Avocado Conditioner
Eucalyptus Mint Shampoo
Exotic Amazon Herbal Pomade
Mango Butter Cream


----------



## Loves Harmony

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey Ladies.
> 
> I'm about to get off work soon and then take my cousins to a local amusement park. This was a rough work week for me after being off for 2 weeks. I've been lurking and catching up. I will respond to some posts (MKD and a few others) tonight or tomorrow.
> 
> I'm fuming mad because I missed the SSI sale. I was on the site from 12am Thurs until 9am. When I went home I was so tired I forgot about it. When I remembered at work it was after 12am. I really wanted to re-up on the Avocado and to try some of the new products.
> 
> I'm really going to have to be on my game BF cuz I will be out of product way before then and I usually only order during a sale. SSI sales have been few and far between this year. Guess she is trying to revamp everything and can't afford to have a sale.


 
She suppose to have a sale today as well. Just in case you missed the sale yesterday.


----------



## mkd

Thanks Che!!  I will totally try that when I wash and rebraid on sunday.  I just use small rollers now but I have like a hundred flexi rods.  I am LOVING braid outs.  I am just so excited that I have found a style that I actually think looks really nice and I am getting a lot better and cornrowing too.  How does the aveda whip work for you?



chebaby said:


> mkd, i forgot to suggest to you that after you twist or braid you hair you take a flexi rod and roll all the way to the top. that way the style will be fuller and should last longer because its almost like its been set twice.
> 
> im going to try that this weekend using kbb hair milk and aveda whip.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Ladies...........TGIF!
> 
> I placed my SSI order last night, but it looked like it didn't take off the discount(s). I e-mailed her & she responded last night and said she'd fix it this a.m. So hopefully, that gets straightened out.erplexed
> 
> Did anyone else notice _High(er) Shipping Costs_? Fab pointed that out to me.
> 
> So, the total I got may have been correct. I'm not sure, but will see what she comes back with.
> 
> In other matters: Just applied some Njoi Herbal Hairdressing and tucked away ends. Can't wait to come home and have a relaxing hair evening.


 
I didn't order last night, I decided that I really didn't need anything.  How much was your shipping T?


----------



## mkd

Charz, your hair is so pretty in your siggy!!!


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> I didn't order last night, I decided that I really didn't need anything. How much was your shipping T?


 
I know you didn't ask me but my shipping was like 12 bucks. My discount covered it though.

I got 32 ounces of product.



mkd said:


> Charz, your hair is so pretty in your siggy!!!


 

Gee thanks


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, i bought some cheap products this morning to try for wash day today. I got herbal essence none of your frizzness, shampoo, condish and leave in for $2 bucks a piece so if the stuff doesn't work i won't be out of alot. Im going to wash and condition with that and braid with the leave in and seal with shea oil. I will be sticking with the loreal naturals dc from sally's, my hair did good this week, i only moisturized once. I still have my beemine left, im just trying to see if i can find cheaper products that work just as good.


----------



## natura87

I dont like how crunchy my hair feels in this twistout, almost like its locing up .I was just trying random stuff, so thats probably why it feels so weird. Maybe I will wash it tonight.


----------



## Ltown

I brought some Ouidad sample to try, I'm determine to get a good WnG. WnG seems to hold more. 

IDareT, do Darcy have sales? Che do you get the Aveda from the store or online? I know there is Aveda store in Pentagon mall, maybe I'll go there tomorrow.


----------



## natura87

Ltown said:


> I brought some Ouidad sample to try, I'm determine to get a good WnG. WnG seems to hold more.
> 
> IDareT, *do Darcy have sales? *Che do you get the Aveda from the store or online? I know there is Aveda store in Pentagon mall, maybe I'll go there tomorrow.



Good question.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Is there a code for SSI? Nothing the site talks about a sale.  I didn't even get an email about like I usually do. I love SSI esp for my winter regi.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

natura87 said:


> Good question.



I don't think so. I been lurking that site since Jan if not Dec & I've never seen a sale. I even signed up for the e-newsletter & never got a secret message bout a sale. 

I like to try stuff when there is a sale. Some sample sizes are never enough to truly get a feel for a product


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> Ladies who do braid and twist outs, what products do you use for hold?  I have been using kkcc over kbb hair milk but I don't know that I am like using a gel for that purpose.



I haven't tried a braid out since my hair has grown. For my twists out I use a leave-in, moisturizer then a butter or curling/twisting product. The butters or curl/twist products give a nice soft hold. The longer I leave the twists in the better the pattern sets & lasts without much retwisting. My wavy front always needs retwisting no matter what I use. Next time I'll try a lil KCCC and see how it does.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I don't think so. I been lurking that site since Jan if not Dec & I've never seen a sale. I even signed up for the e-newsletter & never got a secret message bout a sale.
> 
> I like to try stuff when there is a sale. Some sample sizes are never enough to truly get a feel for a product


 

She sent a email. It is summer10.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> I brought some Ouidad sample to try, I'm determine to get a good WnG. WnG seems to hold more.
> 
> IDareT, do Darcy have sales? Che do you get the Aveda from the store or online? I know there is Aveda store in Pentagon mall, maybe I'll go there tomorrow.


i get my aveda from the store. whenever a beautiful member on here isnt sending me some.
i go to the one in pentagon city and the  one in tysons corner.


----------



## chebaby

mkd last night i used miss jessies curly meringue and i love the way it turned out. its sof and bouncy. but i did mine on dry hair that was in a wash and go. i just lightly misted my hair with water and then used a tiny bit of curly meringue.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Thanks Che!!  I will totally try that when I wash and rebraid on sunday.  I just use small rollers now but I have like a hundred flexi rods.  I am LOVING braid outs.  I am just so excited that I have found a style that I actually think looks really nice and I am getting a lot better and cornrowing too.  *How does the aveda whip work for you?*


*
* i havent really used it yet. i used it once on one twist and i liked that it had a lot of slip for a styling product. i also love the smell. i think it has a soft hold so im happy about that. i will give you a full review on sunday.


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I haven't tried a braid out since my hair has grown. For my twists out I use a leave-in, moisturizer then a butter or curling/twisting product. The butters or curl/twist products give a nice soft hold. The longer I leave the twists in the better the pattern sets & lasts without much retwisting. My wavy front always needs retwisting no matter what I use. Next time I'll try a lil KCCC and see how it does.


 I think I am going to start sitting under the dryer and making sure my hair is totally dry. Its usually still pretty wet in the morning.  My hair doesn't look good in twists so I wouldn't want to wear mine outside my house 


chebaby said:


> mkd last night i used miss jessies curly meringue and i love the way it turned out. its sof and bouncy. but i did mine on dry hair that was in a wash and go. i just lightly misted my hair with water and then used a tiny bit of curly meringue.


Che, I never thought about twisting or dry hair.  Did you twist or braid? maybe I should twist my hair tonight to maintain it.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> [/B] i havent really used it yet. i used it once on one twist and i liked that it had a lot of slip for a styling product. i also love the smell. i think it has a soft hold so im happy about that. i will give you a full review on sunday.


 I was really thinking about buying it today but I am trying to really work on not spending.  My husband started his own practice recently and so we are really conserving right now. I may get it for myself for my birthday.


----------



## natura87

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I don't think so. I been lurking that site since Jan if not Dec & I've never seen a sale. I even signed up for the e-newsletter & never got a secret message bout a sale.
> 
> I like to try stuff when there is a sale. *Some sample sizes are never enough to truly get a feel for a product*



 I would like to try her stuff sometime this year and I know good and darn well a 1 oz sample size wont do a thing.Who would that work for? I have a big head and a ton of thick hair.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I think I am going to start sitting under the dryer and making sure my hair is totally dry. Its usually still pretty wet in the morning.  My hair doesn't look good in twists so I wouldn't want to wear mine outside my house
> 
> Che, I never thought about twisting or dry hair.  Did you twist or braid? maybe I should twist my hair tonight to maintain it.


i braided. i think im better at braid outs than i am with twist outs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *IIDareT, do Darcy have sales?*


 
I've never caught it on-sale.  Wait a minute....I take that back.....I think there was like a 10% discount over the 4th of July (wasn't it Shay).  I do think I remember that. 

But, everything's only like in the $12.00 range w/the exception of that DC (which I want....it's $20.00erplexed.

I mix it up between their site & Curlmart (because Curlmart ALWAYS has a Sale)

btw: My MHC Horsetail Reconstructor came today! YAY!  I have just clarified, co-washed, & now have on emergencee.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd;11768718[B said:
			
		

> ]I think I am going to start sitting under the dryer and making sure my hair is totally dry[/B]. Its usually still pretty wet in the morning. My hair doesn't look good in twists so I wouldn't want to wear mine outside my house
> 
> Che, I never thought about twisting or dry hair. Did you twist or braid? maybe I should twist my hair tonight to maintain it.


 
Yeah if my hair is even damp it doesn't come out well at all.  I try to do mine on damp hair so it will dry faster.  There are even times I think the moisturizers slow down the drying of my hair.  

I would also make sure your hair is very moisturized before you heat dry because I've have hard/crunchy/dry hair using a bonnet or hair dryer if my hair isn't adequately moisturized.

Let's us know how it goes


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've never caught it on-sale. Wait a minute....I take that back.....I think there was like a 10% discount over the 4th of July (wasn't it Shay). I do think I remember that.
> 
> But, everything's only like in the $12.00 range w/the exception of that DC (which I want....it's $20.00erplexed.
> 
> I mix it up between their site & Curlmart (because Curlmart ALWAYS has a Sale)
> 
> btw: My MHC Horsetail Reconstructor came today! YAY! I have just clarified, co-washed, & now have on emergencee.


 
Alright maybe or not with Darcy's, I'll order from Curlmart. I do like her thanks to you!


----------



## chebaby

i ordered my darcy conditioning mask from honey fig and i still dont have it yet. if im not mistaken it shipped on last friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Alright maybe or not with Darcy's, *I'll order from Curlmart.* I do like her thanks to you!


 
Yeah.....I like Darcy's site.  They DO have more offerings than Curlmart, but Curlmart will give up a 15% a time or 2. and Darcy's ehhh...not so much

Glad you like it Ltown.  I like it too.  

I am loving that Cherry Kernel Hair Oil.  It's delish!  And it works well. She sent me a 'sample' and I bought a bottle I also like the Eucalyptus & Mint Hair Butter.  (It reminds me of mixed greens)

Last time I ordered, she sent me a sample of the Peach Kernel Hair Oil.

*now...that's something curlmart doesn't do*


----------



## Brownie518

I used up a SitriNillah and a KBB shampoo. I am gonna wash my hair again in the morning. Get ready for my 4 days of 12 hour nights. I think I'll DC with CJ Rehab or WDT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I finished up a bottle of Avalon Organics Lemon, Shea & Babbasu Oil, Clarifying Shampoo AND..........a tube of *Alfaparf Real Cream ph balance 4.5* finished this off tonight instead of using PC.  

I have a back up of the Alfaparf and a corner left of the Avalon Lemon Clarifying Conditioner.  I still have a clarifyer by Elucence, AG, Alba and a little left of AO Green Tea, so I'm good on Clarifying Shampoo for a long, long, long time.

Will rinse this out and go under dryer.  Will use Njoi Creations Herbal Leave-In w/Hennasooq Argan Oil.  Will dry partially and do scarf method to dry the rest and slick it down w/o using Heat! 

May use up the Njoi.  I really liked this leave-in, but I only had like a 4 oz bottle.  That's all she had it in.erplexed


----------



## mkd

Brownie, how do you feel about the KBB poo? I am thinking about trying a different shampoo.  I love elucence but I am open to new kinds.  I wonder what the KBB and HV poo bars are like. 


Brownie518 said:


> I used up a SitriNillah and a KBB shampoo. I am gonna wash my hair again in the morning. Get ready for my 4 days of 12 hour nights. I think I'll DC with CJ Rehab or WDT.


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> I know you didn't ask me but my shipping was like 12 bucks. My discount covered it though.
> 
> I got 32 ounces of product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee thanks



My shipping was 8.55. I got 50oz, I think. 2 Okra, 16oz Olive & Orange, and the Green Grape.


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 said:


> My shipping was 8.55. I got 50oz, I think. 2 Okra, 16oz Olive & Orange, and the Green Grape.




What in Tarnation?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> What in Tarnation?


 
So was mine 

And ALL I got:  a 16oz of Fortifying Masque, and 2 Okra Reconstructors.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, im up late washing my hair. A mini verdict on the he products, the shampoo is not good and its not horrible, i can add things to it to make it better. So far i love the conditioner, detangling took me all of 5 minutes. I have to use the leave in for a while to give a good judgement on it. As far as the cones are concerened i will do a baking soda wash to clarify every other week as im experimenting. Im going to give everything a fair chance for a while, even if i may have to tweak it


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So I'm upset that I paid $12 (well $11.90) in shipping and other folks is paying less.  It's somewhat all good at least I got to re-up some stuff on SALE.  The email was in my mailbox yesteday at 11am a good 24hours after the sale started.

Didn't get a chance to do my hair last night like I wanted.  I was knocked out at 8pm.  Overnights are a beast to the body and sleep cycle.

I'm going to cowash tonight with Avocado, Protein with Mozeke Carrot (sample), DC with some WDT, and attempt a braid out.  If it comes out looking crazy then I'll pull it back into a bun.  Won't use up anything tonight except the sample.


----------



## Ltown

I paid $8.55 for 21oz of products after the discount on SSI. I'm trying to justified why it the packaging and shipping


----------



## *fabulosity*

That's why I couldn't push the button... that shipping negated the sale. Either have a sale or don't. Don't be trying to play with my mind.. that's not cool.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> That's why I couldn't push the button... that shipping negated the sale. *Either have a sale or don't.* Don't be trying to play with my mind.. that's not cool.


 
Girl, and like I told you, the 30% didn't even compute with my order.erplexed  She did refund me the difference tho'.  But still..............


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So I'm upset that I paid $12 (well $11.90) in shipping and other folks is paying less.  It's somewhat all good at least I got to re-up some stuff on SALE.  The email was in my mailbox yesteday at 11am a good 24hours after the sale started.
> 
> Didn't get a chance to do my hair last night like I wanted.  I was knocked out at 8pm. * Overnights are a beast to the body and sleep cycle.
> *
> I'm going to cowash tonight with Avocado, Protein with Mozeke Carrot (sample), DC with some WDT, and attempt a braid out.  If it comes out looking crazy then I'll pull it back into a bun.  Won't use up anything tonight except the sample.



To the bolded i know exactly how you feel, i have been up all night and i know im going to pay for it later on. No sign of sleep in sight.


----------



## Shay72

Imma try to carry my lazy self to Target today to get some Kinky Curly and Shea Moisture. We'll see how that works. Going to the parents and they live in Lorton so I'm thinking either the Target on Rt 1 or the one in Woodbridge should have the products.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I had my SSI cart ready to go and....I think the shipping cost made me close the page.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....

Other than La Colocha, is anyone else doing their hair this weekend?  

And what are you using?  Anything good?:scratchch

I am really liking the HV Acai Berry Phyto Conditioner.  I am liking that alot ya'll.  

So far, I love all of her conditioners for my co-wash.  i.e. MoistPRO & Acai.  I haven't tried the 24/7, but I have it and I also have Oyin (that I think/know I'll love too) for my co-washing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up a Sample of Afroveda's Ms. Bree Hair Cream. 

I am thinking about cutting that Hairveda Whipped Ends Bottle in Half.  I still think there is about one more use clinging to the sides of the bottle.

_*hey......don't judge me*_

ETA:  My HoneyChild Horsetail Reconstructor came yesterday!  

It smells sooooooooooooo Good.  Lemony.  It smells delish!


----------



## Loves Harmony

I finish a bottle of my hair one and went to sally this morning to purchase another bottle plus aphogee 2 minute recon I just love me some Olive Oil Hair One...


----------



## Shay72

I finished my Afroveda Totally Twisted Ginger butter. I was actually using this on my skin instead of my hair.

T--I do my hair every Sunday. I will pre poo, cowash, dc with steam, and acv rinse. I haven't decided on the exact products because that does depend on if I actually make it to Target.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think Imma do a little Surrrgery on this HV Ends Hydration Bottle.

I really like that stuff and I wanna make sure I get out errr last bit.

_*goes and grabs knife*_


----------



## fattyfatfat

if im not too tired tonight, I will finish a jasminies shampoo and YTC conditioner. both *might* be repurchases...im not sure yet.


----------



## fattyfatfat

T, tell me if you like the MHC molasses conditioner when you get it.


----------



## natura87

I gave my sister and her friend some conditioner. My sister is relaxed but hasn't had a relaxer in over a year and her friend is unintentionally natural (about 13 months post BC). I pre poo'd overnight with Giovanni TTT(T) and it actually cleared up my sinuses. I think my sis is stretching to get to WL (although she doenst know a thing about stretching relaxers) and her friend is trying to get back to SL after a freak accident with a relaxer and dye.

I'm just the hair guru in the house now.

Oh and I have to keep my Vatika Frosting in the frigde, its too hot even at night for it to be left out.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies....
> 
> Other than La Colocha, is anyone else doing their hair this weekend?
> 
> And what are you using?  Anything good?:scratchch
> 
> I am really liking the HV Acai Berry Phyto Conditioner.  I am liking that alot ya'll.
> 
> So far, I love all of her conditioners for my co-wash.  i.e. MoistPRO & Acai.  I haven't tried the 24/7, but I have it and I also have Oyin (that I think/know I'll love too) for my co-washing.



I will be, I don't know what I am doing though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp

My Beijaflores Butters tracking from the P.O. says: "Out for Delivery"  Maybe I'll get them today.

I'll just squirrel them away for Fall.  I haven't been doing "Butters" this summer.  

I'll pull that stuff out in the Fall.  Right now I'm into Spritz's, & Lotions.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ltown said:


> I paid $8.55 for 21oz of products after the discount on SSI. I'm trying to justified why it the packaging and shipping



I got 32oz of product so I wonder if that is the cost difference. What ever happen to the flat rate shipping?  Guess the PO was losing too much $. 



*fabulosity* said:


> That's why I couldn't push the button... that shipping negated the sale. Either have a sale or don't. Don't be trying to play with my mind.. that's not cool.



I guess I reason that if I don't have to pay shipping it comes out I'm only paying for the product.  Now if I had to pay tax too then I definitely would be back in the stores buying product.  Me and Target would be bff



IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, and like I told you, the 30% didn't even compute with my order.erplexed  She did refund me the difference tho'.  But still..............



30% I only got 20% (which I'll take over 10 any day)



fattyfatfat said:


> I had my SSI cart ready to go and....I think the shipping cost made me close the page.



The burden of ordering online....SHIPPING.

Does anyone know where SSI is located?  Maybe that factors in with the shipping.


----------



## redecouvert

hello ladies 
hope everyone is doing well...
on my end I have been using up and not purchasing at all..
since I cut off my hair, it takes me more time to use up stuff
I only recently bought more henna t(he dark moon one from mehandi). Can't wait to see how it fares compared to the punjabi..
but other than that, I am a bit bored when it comes to purchasing stuff.
I look at the ingredients and I am like...meh, I have that in other products. next...

Idaret-s hair: please keep me posted about beijaflores


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> 30% I only got 20% (which I'll take over 10 any day).


 
The Additional 10% was on Thursday until Midnight for FB Friends.



redecouvert said:


> Idaret-s hair: please keep me posted about beijaflores


 
Will do!  I'm excited!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Additional 10% was on Thursday until Midnight for FB Friends.
> 
> 
> 
> Will do!  I'm excited!



I'm feeling jipped all around because we are FB friends and I got no notice.  That extra 10% is what I needed to re-up on a few other things.


----------



## fattyfatfat

in 2 wks ladies, Ill be 6 months post! Im so proud of myself. To celebrate, I made an appt. at a salon that had great reviews. Usually its about $120   for a wash, condition, blow dry, and flat iron. However they had a GREAT deal. I will get the same service for $37!!!!!!


----------



## fattyfatfat

really? she posted in and it came up in my newsfeed.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm feeling jipped all around because we are FB friends and I got no notice. That extra 10% is what I needed to re-up on a few other things.


----------



## natura87

fattyfatfat said:


> in 2 wks ladies, Ill be 6 months post! Im so proud of myself. To celebrate, I made an appt. at a salon that had great reviews. Usually its about $120   for a wash, condition, blow dry, and flat iron. However they had a GREAT deal. I will get the same service for $37!!!!!!



Whoa!!! I would definitely take advantage of that.


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies. i took of my night cap and it seems i have a second day braid out. it looks great. the problem is im staying in the house so no one will see it anyway lol.
i doubt ill do my hair today but tomorrow i am definitely pre pooing with MHC so deep, shampooing with aphogee and following up with kbb hair mask.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Brownie, how do you feel about the KBB poo? I am thinking about trying a different shampoo.  I love elucence but I am open to new kinds.  I wonder what the KBB and HV poo bars are like.



The KBB shampoo is kinda weird for me. My hair feels almost coated when I use it. Not a repurcase. IMO, the best shampoo is Aveda DR poo.  I also like Mizani Thermasmooth shampoo. 


I used up a MHC So Deep and a Mizani Renew Strength shampoo.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I went to the bee mine site today for the first time. I wanted a sample of the strawberry kiwi serum, but it says that I HAVE to order $10.00 worth of products .


----------



## Brownie518

fattyfatfat said:


> I went to the bee mine site today for the first time. I wanted a sample of the strawberry kiwi serum, but *it says that I HAVE to order $10.00 worth of products* .




Hmm, that's too bad. I wish I had known. I just gave away a sample of that. I'll check to see if i have another.


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> Brownie, how do you feel about the KBB poo? I am thinking about trying a different shampoo. I love elucence but I am open to new kinds. I wonder what the KBB and HV poo bars are like.


 
I have a BKT and I use sulfate free shampoo.. and I try to use natural shampoo.. I did not like KBB's poo.. at all.. it was like dish detergent.. now albeit.. I used it back in 2009.. she may have switched it up..

What I do like is ..

Morrocan Oil Moisturizing Shampoo
Pureology Poos (any of them, but my favorite is Nanoworks, then Hydrating)
And I bought some DevaCare No Poo that I just got around to using.. OMG.. I love this stuff.. I really never got done with the cleansing cremes.. I tried them.. never really loved them... but this one makes my hair feel clean.. so much in fact since I've used 1/2 the bottle .. I'm currently stalking getting the liter.. and probably gonna try the DevaCare Low Poo stuff too.


----------



## *fabulosity*

I'm not buying the shipping foolishness..
Online Medium Flat Rate box.. pretty big = 10.85
Large Flat Rate box = 13.85 

I mean seriously... I did an experiment.. to get the jojoba serum, green grape leave in and 1 conditioner.. was 11.90.. no way in the world is she gonna be putting 3 items in a medium flat rate box.. it's gonna be something smaller.. probably around $6-7...


----------



## fattyfatfat

same here. I wanna buy ONE thing from MHC, but I refuse to pay the $8.95 shipping cost.




*fabulosity* said:


> *I'm not buying the shipping foolishness..*
> Online Medium Flat Rate box.. pretty big = 10.85
> Large Flat Rate box = 13.85
> 
> I mean seriously... I did an experiment.. to get the jojoba serum, green grape leave in and 1 conditioner.. was 11.90.. no way in the world is she gonna be putting 3 items in a medium flat rate box.. it's gonna be something smaller.. probably around $6-7...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> it's gonna be something smaller.. probably around $6-7...


 
You're Right Fabulous One. 

I got too Clicker Happy and didn't do my homework.

She refunded $13.00 (and some change).  When you step back & truly look at it...was it a very good/decent sale afterall? hmmm........

ETA:  It says my Beijaflores Butters are here...off to check my box.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Che:  Thanks Girl.  The Claudie's is back.

re: Beijaflores....It looks really good and Whippy.  Partially liquidy kinda (because of the heat).  Will have to let it cool, so I will put it away.  Will do a smell test.  It's taped up pretty good tho' 

I got the Butter Cream and the Mango one.


----------



## mkd

Thanks Brownie and Fab, I will not be purchasing the KBB poo.  Brownie, does the Mizani have sulfates?

I am washing and doing a braidout tomorrow.  T, I LOVE HV acai conditioner.  I wish it had stayed ar $8, I don't really know if I am feeling paying $12 for a rinse out conditioner like that. 

My target has KC but they only had the poo and spray curling stuff.


----------



## natura87

I think I will try some chunky braids tonight and see how it turns out tomorrow.I will use up a Suave conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, I LOVE HV acai conditioner. I wish it had stayed ar $8, I don't really know if I am feeling paying $12 for a rinse out conditioner like that. *


 
Girrrrll..........that's some good stuff right there. 

I wish I woulda' got more than 2 bottles when it was $8.00 

I think Brownie said BJ is suppose to start having Sales every month, so maybe we can catch it again at 8 bucks during another sale.

I will use this bottle up and save the other one and start using my J/A/S/O/N & Nature's Gate up so I won't be just rushing straight through all my HV.  I think I have 1 Acai, 1 MoistPRO and 2 Moist 24/7's.  So, Imma slow it down a bit.


----------



## Shay72

Imma need BJ to sell the Acai Berry in gallons then I would be set. I really wouldn't need any other cowash condishes with MoistPro, Moist 24/7, and Acai Berry...but of course I will continue to buy others .  I've long accepted that I'm addicted to all conditioners (leave in, rinse out, deep), spray moisturizers, and grease/butters. I always want to try a new one .

Decided to go to the Potomac Yards Target because by checking online it seems to have most of the products I want. I betcha ya'll are like stop talking bout it and just go!!! They betta have my ish when I get there too .


----------



## natura87

Ohh man. Hairveda is looking really good right now. Once my unintentionlly self imposed nobuy(aka unemployment) ends I think definetly drop some dough at Hairveda. I see she has new labels.


----------



## natura87

Shay72 said:


> *Imma need BJ to sell the Acai Berry in gallons then I would be set*. I really wouldn't need any other cowash condishes with MoistPro, Moist 24/7, and Acai Berry...but of course I will continue to buy others .  I've long accepted that I'm addicted to all conditioners (leave in, rinse out, deep), spray moisturizers, and grease/butters. I always want to try a new one .
> 
> Decided to go to the Potomac Yards Target because by checking online it seems to have most of the products I want. I betcha ya'll stop talking bout and just go!!! They betta have my ish when I get there too .



Is it that good?


----------



## Ltown

Shay72 said:


> Imma need BJ to sell the Acai Berry in gallons then I would be set. I really wouldn't need any other cowash condishes with MoistPro, Moist 24/7, and Acai Berry...but of course I will continue to buy others . I've long accepted that I'm addicted to all conditioners (leave in, rinse out, deep), spray moisturizers, and grease/butters. I always want to try a new one .
> 
> Decided to go to the Potomac Yards Target because by checking online it seems to have most of the products I want. I betcha ya'll stop talking bout and just go!!! They betta have my ish when I get there too .


 
 Shay they don't have KCCC at any of the target near me. I know the filling on making that Potomac yard trip it too crowd on that road. I was going to Pentagon mall but go wore out from aerobic class. Maybe I'll hit that area tomorrow.


----------



## mkd

Yeah T, that acai cond is definately something I would buy during a HV sale.   I am interested in trying the moist pro to see if it like it, its like 4 bucks cheaper.


----------



## Shay72

natura87 said:


> Is it that good?


Yes, I love it! Saying I'm a Hairveda stan is an understatement . Her product line could meet all of my needs but I'm a pj....


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies....
> 
> Other than La Colocha, is anyone else doing their hair this weekend?
> 
> And what are you using? Anything good?:scratchch
> 
> I am really liking the HV Acai Berry Phyto Conditioner. I am liking that alot ya'll.
> 
> So far, I love all of her conditioners for my co-wash. i.e. MoistPRO & Acai. I haven't tried the 24/7, but I have it and I also have Oyin (that I think/know I'll love too) for my co-washing.


 
Hey T..
I am under the dryer with another hopefully good twist out.. I used the DC No Poo.. conditioned with the last of some YTC .. then used CG's Moisture Milk Spritz for my spray leave in, and Cran Cocktail KBB nectar for the leave in.. added a little curls milkshake for some hold.. I hope it turns out cute.

I am glad you all are loving the HV Acai Berry Phyto.. I ordered that and it should be delivered hopefully today.. I use all of her soaps and we were out.. so I just threw that it into the soap order.  I hope I love it too.

Y'all really cut down on my PJ'ism with the reviews of products, shipping time, and quality.. Thanks gals!!!



IDareT'sHair said:


> You're Right Fabulous One.
> 
> I got too Clicker Happy and didn't do my homework.
> 
> She refunded $13.00 (and some change). When you step back & truly look at it...was it a very good/decent sale afterall? hmmm........
> 
> ETA: It says my Beijaflores Butters are here...off to check my box.


 
Was it good shipping? I still have that half used looking bottle that she sent when I bought stuff for Thanksgiving.. she said she would give me 50% off my next order..but she never returned my email when I asked her how to use it... 



mkd said:


> Thanks Brownie and Fab, I will not be purchasing the KBB poo. Brownie, does the Mizani have sulfates?
> 
> I am washing and doing a braidout tomorrow. T, I LOVE HV acai conditioner. I wish it had stayed ar $8, I don't really know if I am feeling paying $12 for a rinse out conditioner like that.
> 
> My target has KC but they only had the poo and spray curling stuff.


 
You are right.. I am getting cheap in my old age.. there's too many good things you can get at Ulta and the drug store to be going through changes about the vendors and the shipping.. especially when you have a bazillion back ups like we do...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Was it good shipping?* I still have that half used looking bottle that she sent when I bought stuff for Thanksgiving.. *she said she would give me 50% off my next order..but she never returned my email when I asked her how to use it...*


 @1st bolded.  I paid $8.55 for the 16 oz DC & 2 Okra Reconstructors.
@2nd bolded.  Hmp. Hmp. Hmp.


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey T..
> I am under the dryer with another hopefully good twist out.. I used the DC No Poo.. conditioned with the last of some YTC .. then used CG's Moisture Milk Spritz for my spray leave in, and Cran Cocktail KBB nectar for the leave in.. added a little curls milkshake for some hold.. I hope it turns out cute.
> 
> I am glad you all are loving the HV Acai Berry Phyto.. I ordered that and it should be delivered hopefully today.. I use all of her soaps and we were out.. so I just threw that it into the soap order. I hope I love it too.
> 
> Y'all really cut down on my PJ'ism with the reviews of products, shipping time, and quality.. Thanks gals!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Was it good shipping? I still have that half used looking bottle that she sent when I bought stuff for Thanksgiving.. she said she would give me 50% off my next order..but she never returned my email when I asked her how to use it...
> 
> 
> 
> You are right.. I am getting cheap in my old age.. there's too many good things you can get at Ulta and the drug store to be going through changes about the vendors and the shipping.. especially when you have a bazillion back ups like we do...


 Fab, I am really trying to cut back on what I order online.  There are certain vendors that I will continue to order from, I just don't see cutting out HV and for right now the KBB hair milk is the best leave in for my hair hands down.  When I need shampoo, I am going to look at the devacare and the kinky curly since I can get those locally.  Fab, I am about to PM  you a link for soaps.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> @1st bolded. I paid $8.55 for the 16 oz DC & 2 Okra Reconstructors.
> @2nd bolded. Hmp. Hmp. Hmp.


 
I was talking about Beija Flor Naturals shipping..
That's who I ordered that watery funny creme brulee I'm still tryna work in somewhere...
How do you like Sakura... I need an etsy fix!



mkd said:


> Fab, I am really trying to cut back on what I order online. There are certain vendors that I will continue to order from, I just don't see cutting out HV and for right now the KBB hair milk is the best leave in for my hair hands down. When I need shampoo, I am going to look at the devacare and the *kinky curly* since I can get those locally. Fab, I am about to PM you a link for soaps.


 
Where do they sell that locally that I can get it .. ? I wanted to try some of that on my twist outs..


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> I was talking about Beija Flor Naturals shipping..
> That's who I ordered that watery funny creme brulee I'm still tryna work in somewhere...
> How do you like Sakura... I need an etsy fix!
> 
> 
> 
> Where do they sell that locally that I can get it .. ? I wanted to try some of that on my twist outs..


 They sell it at whole foods and some targets.  My target didn't have the knot today or the curling custard today.  They might have sold out.  Try your target.  We can also get qhemet locally if you use that.


----------



## La Colocha

Hi ladies, my hair is dry now and very soft. I do like the he none of your frizzness leave-in. Its very thin, not thick at all like the conditioner. If anyone has used garnier sleek and shine leave in, its thinner than that. I don't know about the conditioner, i love it to detangle but i let my hair dry a bit before i added the leave in and my hair was soft with a waxy feel it, may be too heavy for me. I have tried the long term relationship leave-in in the past and it was heavy too. But this one is nice, i will continue to use it to see how my hair does in the long run. The only down side is that i can only find it at kmart, if it keeps working for me i will go back and clean the shelf. You know how we do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hi ladies, my hair is dry now and very soft. I do like the he none of your frizzness leave-in. Its very thin, not thick at all like the conditioner. If anyone has used garnier sleek and shine leave in, its thinner than that. I don't know about the conditioner, i love it to detangle but i let my hair dry a bit before i added the leave in and my hair was soft with a waxy feel it, may be too heavy for me. I have tried the long term relationship leave-in in the past and it was heavy too. But this one is nice, i will continue to use it to see how my hair does in the long run. The only down side is that i can only find it at kmart, if it keeps working for me i will go back and clean the shelf. You know how we do.


 
Girl, Glad you're finding stuff that works for you locally.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I purchased an AOHSR conditioner today and a silicon mix DC.


----------



## Shay72

Okay finally took my behind to Target.  I got:
1 Kinky Curly Knot Today (they only had 1)
2 Curls Coconut Curlada Conditioner
2 Lavish Curls Moisturizer
3 Shea Moisture Deep Restorative Masque
3 Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Glad you're finding stuff that works for you locally.



Thanks t, i would love to keep ordering off line and trying new things but im finally sticking to my budget and the expense just doesn't fit in. I cut back on everything alot and saving money like i wanted.


----------



## Ltown

I will be doing my hair tomorrow, I straighten today 2nd time since being natural my ends are rough. I need to DC under the steamer with my IDareT gift of hibiscus and banana.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> Thanks Brownie and Fab, I will not be purchasing the KBB poo. Brownie, does the Mizani have sulfates?
> 
> *I am washing and doing a braidout tomorrow*. T, I LOVE HV acai conditioner. I wish it had stayed ar $8, I don't really know if I am feeling paying $12 for a rinse out conditioner like that.
> 
> My target has KC but they only had the poo and spray curling stuff.


 
How many braids do you do to get a nice braidout?  

I think I only did like 6 or so and that may have been my issue.  Do you think 12-15 would give a nice braidout?


----------



## *fabulosity*

Shay72 said:


> Okay finally took my behind to Target. I got:
> 1 Kinky Curly Knot Today (they only had 1)
> 2 Curls Coconut Curlada Conditioner
> 2 Lavish Curls Moisturizer
> 3 Shea Moisture Deep Restorative Masque
> 3 Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner


 
Dang your target is the ish!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Still haven't started on my hair.  But I have to do it.  Being in the sun yesterday dried my edges out and gave me the itchies.

We had a mini crab boil at my grandmother's house.  They were some tasty crabs.  I wish we had gotten a whole bushel.

FattyFat- I can't access FB at work and sometimes I don't get the complete news feed on my phone.  So I very easily missed it.  I thought she would have sent out an inbox message to friends about it.  Thanks tho.


----------



## fattyfatfat

mmmmmmmmmm crabs!!!!! I loooooooooove them. 

sorry you missed it vonnie. next time she sends something, Ill be sure to let you know.

so.....I just used AOHSR. I looooove it. My hair definitely wasnt tangled like it usually is. I was in rush so I didnt leave it in very long but....next time...its on.

I finished a jasmines shampoo today.





Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Still haven't started on my hair.  But I have to do it.  Being in the sun yesterday dried my edges out and gave me the itchies.
> 
> *We had a mini crab boil at my grandmother's house.  They were some tasty crabs.  I wish we had gotten a whole bushel.*
> 
> FattyFat- I can't access FB at work and sometimes I don't get the complete news feed on my phone.  So I very easily missed it.  I thought she would have sent out an inbox message to friends about it.  Thanks tho.


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> How many braids do you do to get a nice braidout?
> 
> I think I only did like 6 or so and that may have been my issue. Do you think 12-15 would give a nice braidout?


 Vonnie, I only do 5 cornrows and I get good results.  Do you have thick hair?  My hair is fine and not very dense so I don't have to do a whole of them.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

My hair and I have come to a truce.  I cut off 2 inches.  I like it, my hair has weight to it now.  I have minimal breakage and shedding.  I am using loreal hair fixer every wash.  It has helped a lot.

I haven't bough anything either! Yay for being in recovery!


----------



## Shay72

*fabulosity* said:


> Dang your target is the ish!


 
I have two Targets that are closer that don't carry the stuff. I had to go to another one which is what took me so long to get there. It ain't even that far I'm just lazy .


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> Vonnie, I only do 5 cornrows and I get good results.  Do you have thick hair?  My hair is fine and not very dense so I don't have to do a whole of them.



Ok...so I hate to admit it but....I can't cornrow.  I know I've shamed black people everywhere

I wonder if it will work with regular braids like when I was transitioning.  I hate to wear a puff to church and work Monday.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So its almost 11pm and I'm just getting settled in under the heat cap with the Mozeke Carrot Protein Masque.  I wasn't that fond of the smell (maybe its me cuz everything smells like bananas to me & I don't like bananas).  The consistency was great.  I hope it lives up to what everyone else has said about it. 

I'm going to do this instead of henna this month.  Don't feel like the potential mess and required time to henna.  Sad part is all I have to do is defrost and apply.

Oh! and I used up a Skala SB in addition to the Carrot Masque sample.


----------



## Brownie518

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Ok...so I hate to admit it but....*I can't cornrow*.  I know I've shamed black people everywhere
> 
> I wonder if it will work with regular braids like when I was transitioning.  I hate to wear a puff to church and work Monday.




 Neither can I, Vonnie!!! LOL!


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Ok...so I hate to admit it but....I can't cornrow. I know I've shamed black people everywhere
> 
> I wonder if it will work with regular braids like when I was transitioning. I hate to wear a puff to church and work Monday.


 Girl, don't be shamed.  The ONLY reason that I can half way cornrow is because I am determined to know how to braid my daughter's hair.  The more braid outs i do, the better i get.  I learned on youtube and from my aunt.


----------



## Shay72

I've started my hair for today. I added an oil rinse. I am using Gleau oil. Will pre poo with Burts Bees Preshampoo Treatment. Cowash with Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner. DC with Shea Moisture Deep Restorative Masque. Detangle with Knot Today. ACV Rinse. Use Knot Today as my leave in and Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion as my moisturizer. Seal with Komaza's Moku Serum. Let my hair air dry.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I've started my hair for today. I added an oil rinse. I am using Gleau oil. Will pre poo with Burts Bees Preshampoo Treatment. Cowash with Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner. DC with Shea Moisture Deep Restorative Masque. Detangle with Knot Today. ACV Rinse. Use Knot Today as my leave in and Komaza's Shea Butter Lotion as my moisturizer. Seal with Komaza's Moku Serum. Let my hair air dry.



Shay how do you like the burt's bees preshampoo treatment? Is it moisturizing or a protein? They have bb products on sale right now for half off at the grocery store.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Shay how do you like the burt's bees preshampoo treatment? Is it moisturizing or a protein? They have bb products on sale right now for half off at the grocery store.


 
I like it.  I feel like it does the same thing that oils do for my hair.  Soften it. It is very easy to apply. Smells green....it is green. A little bit goes a long way. 

Here are the ingredients:
vegetable glycerin, olive oil, avocado oil, sweet almond oil, oat flour,citrus rind oil, lanolin, nettle leaf powder, quillaja extract, oat oil, chlorophyll & vegetable oil, rosemary leaf oil, tocopherol (vitamin e), and fragrance.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I like it.  I feel like it does the same thing that oils do for my hair.  Soften it. It is very easy to apply. Smells green....it is green. A little bit goes a long way.
> 
> Here are the ingredients:
> vegetable glycerin, olive oil, avocado oil, sweet almond oil, oat flour,citrus rind oil, lanolin, nettle leaf powder, quillaja extract, oat oil, chlorophyll & vegetable oil, rosemary leaf oil, tocopherol (vitamin e), and fragrance.



Thanks shay, the only thing im worried about is the oat flour, but ive read some reviews on how people like it and how to use it so i might try it since its on sale. It sounds like it would be good for the winter time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Ok...so I hate to admit it but....I can't cornrow*. I know I've shamed black people everywhere


 


Brownie518 said:


> *Neither can I,* Vonnie!!! LOL!


 
Me Either

@La:  I've used BB's Pre-Shampoo early in my HHJ.  I liked it too. 

But gave up the poo's & pre-poos for co-washing.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Either
> 
> @La:  I've used BB's Pre-Shampoo early in my HHJ.  I liked it too.
> 
> But gave up the poo's & pre-poos for *co-washing*.



I need to co wash, its so hot out when i get home from work my hair stinks. I still have some mbc left so i might use that. It just takes so long for my hair to dry and then its wet all night from the sweat but i need to try something. I will get the bb for the winter and use the rest of the mbc to cowash. I like the curl junkie smoothing conditioner better for detangling and moisture after i shampoo.

My hair is still soft from the leave in and shea oil, ill go another few weeks and see how it keeps up. If it continues to work it will replace my beemine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I need to co wash, *its so hot out when i get home from work my hair stinks*. I still have some mbc left so i might use that. It just takes so long for my hair to dry and then its wet all night from the sweat but i need to try something. I will get the bb for the winter and use the rest of the mbc to cowash. I like the curl junkie smoothing conditioner better for detangling and moisture after i shampoo.
> 
> My hair is still soft from the leave in and shea oil, ill go another few weeks and see how it keeps up. If it continues to work it will replace my beemine.


 
And mine is trapped all week under a wig.  I started co-washing twice a week, but I know that's just too much for my hair.

If you can find something that works well for you locally, that's great.  I am proud of you for re-prioritizing things.

Right now, for me, I am so caught up in these Natural/Handmade products.......my product addiction is totally outta control. 

psst:  did you conquer your perfume/make-up/nail/body product addiction? 

that's why i stayed out of the make-up forum. i overcame those several years ago, and could see myself very easily being consumed with those things again.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> And mine is trapped all week under a wig.  I started co-washing twice a week, but I know that's just too much for my hair.
> 
> If you can find something that works well for you locally, that's great.  I am proud of you for re-prioritizing things.
> 
> Right now, for me, I am so caught up in these Natural/Handmade products.......my product addiction is totally outta control.
> 
> psst: * did you conquer your perfume/make-up/nail/body product addiction?*
> 
> that's why i stayed out of the make-up forum. i overcame those several years ago, and could see myself very easily being consumed with those things again.



To the bolded yes i did. I don't even venture there anymore. I know my triggers so i stay away. You know i think my hair smells because of the products turn sour in the heat. I just thought of that, i know deja's has coconut milk in it. Its so hot you can't breathe when you go outside even at night. I may co-wash once or twice a week, it depends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> To the bolded yes i did. I don't even venture there anymore. I know my triggers so i stay away. *You know i think my hair smells because of the products turn sour in the heat. I just thought of that, i know deja's has coconut milk in it.* Its so hot you can't breathe when you go outside even at night. I may co-wash once or twice a week, it depends.


 
Totally Makes Perfect Sense.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I used mixed greens last night and I like it! It's very light and not too greasy feeling.


----------



## Shay72

I've fallen off the wagon too T. I want to buy some Darcy's and that Sakura Protein Mist and I think she has another product too. I've negotiated with myself and said I need to at least wait until I get my stuff from Jasmine's even though that is mostly body products.

Is Curl Junkie black owned ?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Well I never got to do my hair last night.  I just put the WDT with glycerin and a lil HOT and just DC'd overnight.  I rinsed this morning and tried Che's method of rinse shake & go.  My hair came out nice and soft.  I'll probably  rinse tonight and then try a braidout or maybe flat twists for a twist out.

I gave a friend at church who is transitioning and moving to Boston some WDT and leave-in as a going away gift.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I've fallen off the wagon too T. I want to buy some Darcy's and that Sakura Protein Mist and I think she has another product too. I've negotiated with myself and said I need to at least wait until I get my stuff from Jasmine's even though that is mostly body products.
> 
> *Is Curl Junkie black owned* ?



To the bolded i don't know, but if she isn't she sure knows curly and kinky hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^^^

Yeah......I have no clue either.  But I lurves me some Deep Fix and Moisture Rehab.


----------



## Ltown

DC and steam with hibiscus and banana by curl junkie! thanks IDareT. 

I love the smell, and softness it gave me. 

I'm trying my Wash-n-go again, use homemade leave in and oils.


----------



## La Colocha

Eta- I think she is mixed so she's black.


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies.
last night i didnt do the evoo overnight like i said i would. i actually slathered my hair in mhc honey mask and today just rinsed it out, shake and go. i really love that stuff i cant wait to reup. but it wont be for a while so i will be sacing this jar lol.
actually i think i will try to recreat it with coconut milk, shea butter, coconut oil and lots and lots of honey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^

Glad you like the Honey Masque.

The MHC Horsetail Reconstructor smells incredible.  I ordered the Molasses DC'er one the other day.  

Can't wait to try them out.


----------



## mkd

I washed my hair with a poo bar and then conditioned with HV acai berry.  I braided my hair, threw some rollers on the ends and now i have a scarf on.


----------



## chebaby

T, im starting to believe the best thing about MHC is her deep conditioners because i didnt think any of her creams were all that lol. i really liked her honey hair cream but it smelled like syrup, that was the only problem.

mkd im going to do a braid out too tonight. i doubt i will be using the rollers though because my hair isnt long enough to hand after its been rolled. and i dont know what im going to use. i thught about kbb milk and hairveda whipped gelly or kbb milk and aveda defining whipp.


----------



## Shay72

I finished HV's ACV rinse. I have 1 back up. Most likely I will switch back to good ole acv from the store.  Makes life easier that way.


----------



## Charz

I just used up (wont repurchase any):

Joico Kpak (wont repurchase)
Nexxus Keraphix
Oyin Honey Wash
Hairveda Acai Berry
KBB Moisturizing Shampoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> I just used up (wont repurchase any):
> 
> Joico Kpak (wont repurchase)
> Nexxus Keraphix
> *Oyin Honey Wash*
> *Hairveda Acai Berry*
> KBB Moisturizing Shampoo


 
Hey Charzie!

I thought you really liked these two prods????erplexed


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> T, im starting to believe the best thing about MHC is her deep conditioners because i didnt think any of her creams were all that lol. i really liked her honey hair cream but it smelled like syrup, that was the only problem.
> 
> mkd im going to do a braid out too tonight. i doubt i will be using the rollers though because my hair isnt long enough to hand after its been rolled. and i dont know what im going to use. i thught about kbb milk and hairveda whipped gelly or kbb milk and aveda defining whipp.


 Che, can you let me know what you ended up using, I was thinking about using KBB with HV gelly and I am still VERY interested in the defining whip.  I think I am going to go ahead and buy it.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I've fallen off the wagon too T. I want to buy some Darcy's and that Sakura Protein Mist and I think she has another product too. I've negotiated with myself and said I need to at least wait until I get my stuff from Jasmine's even though that is mostly body products.
> 
> *Is Curl Junkie black owned* ?



I'm about to order some more Rehab right now...


----------



## chebaby

right now im twisting with kbb hair milk and hairveda gelly. i think im messing up though because im doing the twists medium/big sized. i think in order for my thin hair to look fuller maybe the twists need to be bigger? i dont know...
mkd, im using the kbb on dry hair and then adding the gelly. with twists it seems like the gelly doesnt have any hold which is weird because i know it does have hold. maybe it has to settle of something. either way my hair feels really really soft.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Charzie!
> 
> I thought you really liked these two prods????erplexed



Hey Lady,

I would only repurchase the Acai if HV made it in bulk.

The honeywash scent started to bother me, plus I needed a lot to make my skin feel clean.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Charzie!
> 
> I thought you really liked these two prods????erplexed


 
I think she just cutting corners, now that she got to pay more expensive rent.


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> I think she just cutting corners, now that she got to pay more expensive rent.




That too! Unless I really love it, I ain't buying it!


----------



## Ltown

I used up Beemine strawberry, it very oily and I won't repurchase. I have enough oils and sulfur to mix mine own. 

Alright how long do we wait for Jasmine???? 3 weeks now I'm really reevaluate on making my own products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Alright how long do we wait for Jasmine???? 3 weeks now* I'm really reevaluate on making my own products


 
I'm glad I'm Not _destitute_ and in need of conditioner.

Yeah.....3 weeks is a bit much!

Who she think she is anyway????? 

BJ???


----------



## chebaby

ok im finished my twists. there are 13 twists. i took out the first twist i did to see how it looked and it was beautiful lol. if i really really start to love my twist outs what i will have to do is wear my twists for 3-4 days and then do a twist out and start over. because i still dont know if i can get 2nd day hair.

if i like this then this will be my thing once or twice a week. i will miss co washing so much but i can always go back(which i probably will) because im very indecisive. also this will help me save product since im on a strict budget.


----------



## mkd

che, does curl junkie make anything that holds twists/braids well?

And does anyone have a curlmart code?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm glad I'm Not _destitute_ and in need of conditioner.
> 
> Yeah.....3 weeks is a bit much!
> 
> *Who she think she is anyway????? *
> 
> *BJ???[/QUOTE*]
> thats funny she dont want that reputation.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> che, does curl junkie make anything that holds twists/braids well?
> 
> And does anyone have a curlmart code?


 the coffee coco curl cream is supped to have a light hold. they also have the aloe fix gel which i didnt like. the cccc i used before but ive only used it on wash and go styles because at the time i wasnt doing twists.

i do have the coffee coco curl cream light which comes in a bottle and is new. ive only used it once and i liked it but you just reminded me of it. next time i do twists i will use it as my leave in and twist with something with hold.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm glad I'm Not _destitute_ and in need of conditioner.
> *
> Yeah.....3 weeks is a bit much!
> 
> Who she think she is anyway????? * *
> 
> BJ??*  ?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^^^^

Ya'lls Crazy!



Can't Nobody ROLL Like Dat' But BJ!


----------



## chebaby

BJ cant roll like that either the whipped gelly aint _that _good.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> BJ cant roll like that either the whipped gelly aint _that _good.



 * creeps out of thread*


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> che, does curl junkie make anything that holds twists/braids well?
> 
> And does anyone have a curlmart code?



What you getting, m??? I have stuff in my cart right now. I'm gonna use code curlysuzy15, if i can. 

ETA: yeah, that code works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> BJ cant roll like that either the whipped gelly aint _that _good.


 
 Lawd.....

Well................



La Colocha said:


> * creeps out of thread*


 *runs outta thread....


----------



## chebaby

lmaoive been pissy ever since thekbb situation.


----------



## chebaby

mkd my hair is still very soft. i thought the whipped gelly would kick it and give hold but my hair is so soft. i dont know how this will last but i am loving the twists.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> What you getting, m??? I have stuff in my cart right now. I'm gonna use code curlysuzy15, if i can.
> 
> ETA: yeah, that code works.


Thanks Brownie.  I am not sure yet, I am going to get some stuff for my bday though.  I am looking at the curl junkie line 



chebaby said:


> mkd my hair is still very soft. i thought the whipped gelly would kick it and give hold but my hair is so soft. i dont know how this will last but i am loving the twists.


I don't get much hold with the gelly eithe Che.


----------



## chebaby

one day i will do twists with aroveda gelly.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Thanks Brownie.  I am not sure yet, I am going to get some stuff for my bday though. * I am looking at the curl junkie line*



Thats what I'm getting. More Rehab and maybe that Smoothing conditioner La has been using. Don't get that Banana & Hibiscus!!


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Thats what I'm getting. More Rehab and maybe that Smoothing conditioner La has been using. Don't get that Banana & Hibiscus!!


 Let me read up on the rehab I am debating between the aveda defining whip and this curl junkie coco coffee curl creme.


----------



## Shay72

I'm going to Atlantic City for two nights and I will try not to pack a lot of hair products. My friend I'm sharing a room with has beautiful hair (Bolivian) and she spends a lot time and money on it. She understands.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Still walking around with a Fro.  It was cuter before it dried completely.  

I had this plan of coming home and rinsing my hair and putting in some flat twist.  WELLL  when friends call you come to their aid and hair shmair.  Guess I'll rinse and support a bun for work and then try the flat twists Tues night.

Ps.  My friend loved her goodies.  She did a mini-BC she has like 2inches of growth and 2-3inches of relaxed.  It's cut in a cut bob and in some twists that she put on flexi rods.  May try this in the fall when I go back to twists.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Thats what I'm getting. More Rehab and maybe that Smoothing conditioner La has been using. Don't get that Banana & Hibiscus!!



You should try it, its a bit lighter than the rehab but its thick and it does smooth out the hair. Makes it easy to detangle.

Im going to cowash this morning with mbc and a little baking soda. I found out last night that lucious does not go with the he leave in. I will have to stick with oils using that and deja's with lucious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll.  I should be on the Expressway!

Wanted to see what you all were doing.....

Hope everyone has a great day today!  

I just put on a little Njoi and spritz'ed with my Protein Mist.

Well.......Lemme get dressed and get outta here!


----------



## natura87

Ok..ummm I didnt wash my hair or use up anything this weekend becuase I had my sisters friends braid my hair. It is half braided and half in twists. I will keep this in for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Charz

Any of you ladies have a George Foreman Gril?


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> Any of you ladies have a George Foreman Gril?



Nope.


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> Any of you ladies have a George Foreman Gril?


 I have a little one.  I use it mostly for turkey burgers.  I like it for that and grilling veggies.  I don't like it much for chicken.


----------



## Ltown

I had a george Forman grill when I ate meat used it mostly for chicken breast. Are you looking to get one? I think I brought a large one too it was not the removal plates, pain to clean up IMO.


----------



## chebaby

i had a george forman gril. now i have a knock off thats a little bigger. like mkd i use it for turkey burgers and i may start using it for veggis since im on a diet lol.


mkd, my twist out turned out beautiful. i have NEVER had a fluffy full twist out until now. this combo is a winner. only problem is i was out in the heat all day today and now it just looks like an afro lol. tonight i think i will twist it over this time using kbb milk and afroveda whipped gelly because it has more hold. but before the heat got to it, it was so defined and fluffy and full and round. because my hair is so thin and fine my twist and braid outs usually hang down instead of out and around like i like it.

so i hope i can recreat this look whenever i want.


----------



## chebaby

my darcys mask is still not here. if it isnt here by tomorrow i will have to contact honeyfig.


----------



## natura87

I'm gonna go home and finish my twists, spritz and seal with my Vatika Oil. I will make a flax seed gel tonight.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i had a george forman gril. now i have a knock off thats a little bigger. like mkd i use it for turkey burgers and i may start using it for veggis since im on a diet lol.
> 
> 
> mkd, my twist out turned out beautiful. i have NEVER had a fluffy full twist out until now. this combo is a winner. only problem is i was out in the heat all day today and now it just looks like an afro lol. tonight i think i will twist it over this time using kbb milk and afroveda whipped gelly because it has more hold. but before the heat got to it, it was so defined and fluffy and full and round. because my hair is so thin and fine my twist and braid outs usually hang down instead of out and around like i like it.
> Che, so funny that you posted this because I am having an amazing hair day too!  I have gotten so many compliments.  I haven't mastered second day braid out hair so I will probably bun the next two days and wash again wendesday.  Doesn't it feel great to create a style that you like?
> 
> so i hope i can recreat this look whenever i want.


 


natura87 said:


> I'm gonna go home and finish my twists, spritz and seal with my Vatika Oil. I will make a flax seed gel tonight.


 Have you made the gel before Natura.  I have been thinking about trying this.


----------



## chebaby

yes it does feel good. im going to keep trying until i get to the point where i can get the style with out even batting a lash. when school starts i will be hitting the gym 2 days a week so i dont know how my hair will hold up then. i may have to wear twists to school and then take them out when i go to work.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Any of you ladies have a George Foreman Gril?



I have one and i love it, its black. I forgot the name it doesn't say on the machine but its a medium sized one. I like it for steak and burgers, it doesn't really do well with chicken but it was worth it.


----------



## La Colocha

I cowashed this morning, i put 1 tablespoon of baking soda in 1 cup of conditioner. It turned the conditioner really thick, i slathered some on 4 sections of hair and smoothed it in. I rinsed it off and my hair felt clean and soft. I then moisturized with he leave in and shea oil. I have some conditioner mix left so i will use that up on wash day.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Off to work

Still haven't done my hair.  I woke up late and went out to run errands waiting for my sister to come over.  So I just cowashed with Avocado (new formula) and detangled, I love this condish for that.  

I left it all in and put it into a bun.  I was surprised I could I could make areal bun with all my own hair.  Usually I  use my sock bun but didn't want it to get rancid or something with all the conditioner in my hair.

I'm promising my hair now that I will do something with it tomorrow.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

MKD the package is in the mail.  Should be there no later than Wednesday.

So I found out today that the flat rate shipping boxes went up in price.  And a decent size one which is a medium is $10.70.  So I don't know what I really think about the shipping prices of vendors now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

No G. Foreman Grill for me & No Packages today?erplexed

I may e-mail Dana.......... _*don't judge..Ltown started it*_

Getting ready to apply Ends Insurance #1

Thinking about co-washing tomorrow.  Not sure tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So I found out today that the flat rate shipping boxes went up in price. *And a decent size one which is a medium is $10.70. So I don't know what I really think about the shipping prices of vendors now.*


 
You know what you "think"


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> MKD the package is in the mail. Should be there no later than Wednesday.
> 
> So I found out today that the flat rate shipping boxes went up in price. And a decent size one which is a medium is $10.70. So I don't know what I really think about the shipping prices of vendors now.


 Thanks Vonnie, PM me your email address associated with your paypal account please!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I may e-mail Dana..........* _*don't judge..Ltown started it*_


 
Okay....I done the dirty deed.... 

Will let you know if I get a response.


----------



## mkd

Che, did you say you tried that curl junkie coffee coco curling creme?  Some of the reviews I have seen make me think it might be too heavy for fine hair.


----------



## chebaby

^^^ yes i tried it. but it was on a wash and go. to me the texture was a little bit thicker than hairveda whipped gelly. but it doesnt have that gelly feel, its all cream. i dont think it will be too heavy if you just use a tiny bit on each section. use more leave in than styling aid.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....I done the dirty deed....
> 
> Will let you know if I get a response.


 

Good I was going this week, maybe if I do too we have a chance to get a response some how.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I have one and *i love it*, its black. I forgot the name it doesn't say on the machine but its a medium sized one. *I like it for steak and burgers, it doesn't really do well with chicken but it was worth it*.



 I agree! So easy to use. I love it!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

After I finish this bottle of Acai, I plan to switch to Nature's Gate, J/A/S/O/N's for awhile and use up these co-washing conditioners.  Afterwards, I will possibly stick to HV for my co-washer. 

Will need to downsize a few I currently have before making that decision.


----------



## Brownie518

^^ I love the Moists for cowashing!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *^^ I love the Moists for cowashing!!!*


 
I will _possibly_ stick with the Moists & Acai once I use up all my others.....


----------



## chebaby

mkd, have you tried bee mine curly butter? i have a sample of it and just remembered it. im going to try that for a twist out too.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> ^^ I love the Moists for cowashing!!!


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> I will _possibly_ stick with the Moists & Acai once I use up all my others.....


 Me too.  



chebaby said:


> mkd, have you tried bee mine curly butter? i have a sample of it and just remembered it. im going to try that for a twist out too.


 No, I haven't tried that Che, let me look at the ingredients.  Does Darcy's have anything good for styling twists/braids.


----------



## Brownie518

I just got my shipping notice for Shescentit. 
I'm going to DC with the Olive & Orange again this week.


----------



## chebaby

i have a tucuma butter from darcys that ive only tried once. thats on my list to try on a twist out too since im loving them now. she has 2 creams that are specifically for twisting but i dont remember hearing good things about them.

im glad i didnt throw away my carols daughter twist and lock, HHB and some of marg. magic and ohm sweet hair pudding because i now i can see if they are good for twist outs.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i have a tucuma butter from darcys that ive only tried once. thats on my list to try on a twist out too since im loving them now. she has 2 creams that are specifically for twisting but i dont remember hearing good things about them.
> 
> im glad i didnt throw away my carols daughter twist and lock, HHB and some of marg. magic and ohm sweet hair pudding because i now i can see if they are good for twist outs.


 Yeah, I remember people having bad results with Darcy's twisting cream.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Me too.
> 
> 
> No, I haven't tried that Che, let me look at the ingredients. Does Darcy's have anything good for styling twists/braids.


 
Mkd, I've done my WnG with Darcy's coconut lemongrass transitioning creme and it was good. It does not have shea butter and for me that the key for moisture. Here is the ingredients: Distilled water, organic aloe vera, organic coconut oil, BTMS(conditioning emulsifier)Vitamin E, panthenol, Yarrow, Sage, Horsetail, Nettle, Lavendere, pheoxyethanol, ethylheyl-glycern, lemongreass essential oil. 
Lemongrass oil is usually strong but this does not have much so it right! Thanks to IDareT, I'll be purchasing Darcy's products!


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> Mkd, I've done my WnG with Darcy's coconut lemongrass transitioning creme and it was good. It does not have shea butter and for me that the key for moisture. Here is the ingredients: Distilled water, organic aloe vera, organic coconut oil, BTMS(conditioning emulsifier)Vitamin E, panthenol, Yarrow, Sage, Horsetail, Nettle, Lavendere, pheoxyethanol, ethylheyl-glycern, lemongreass essential oil.
> Lemongrass oil is usually strong but this does not have much so it right! Thanks to IDareT, I'll be purchasing Darcy's products!


 Those ingredients sound really nice Ltown.  I think I am going to order some stuff tomorrow.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Yayay i got my shipping notice from SSI!


----------



## Charz

Loves Harmony said:


> Yayay i got my shipping notice from SSI!




meeee toooooooooo


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

All this talk about Darcy's got me on the website at 4 in the morning.  I'm really not liking you all right now.  Feel like a addict feenin to try something new knowing I just order the 2 new hair creams from SSI.

I was in the Hair Butters thread and people are getting their fall/winter butter order together.  I've decided this year I'm sticking with the vendors and whatever I have left over from last year. 

Does Darcy have a good hair butter for the winter?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> Yeah, I remember people having bad results with Darcy's twisting cream.


 
Do you know which one of the twisting creams?

I think I have some of the Mozeke sample left and I got the Kupuca (sp?) Holding butter too.  Maybe I'll pass on the Darcy's until I start doing my twists and really start using up my butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Ain't get No Notice yet from SSI?

Mornin' Ltown & Vonnie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I may go ahead and co-wash & DC tonight when I get home from work (Lord willing).

I'm almost finished with my Njoi Herbal Hair Dressing.  I may put that last bit away for Fall/Winter.  And move on to something a little lighter.

I will possibly rotate back to KBB Hair Milks for a while.


----------



## Ltown

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> All this talk about Darcy's got me on the website at 4 in the morning. I'm really not liking you all right now. Feel like a addict feenin to try something new knowing I just order the 2 new hair creams from SSI.
> 
> I was in the Hair Butters thread and people are getting their fall/winter butter order together. I've decided this year I'm sticking with the vendors and whatever I have left over from last year.
> 
> Does Darcy have a good hair butter for the winter?


 
I need to get me some butter for winter, since I was transitioning last winter I know I don't like shea but love avocado. Who do you recommend?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Ain't get No Notice yet from SSI?
> 
> Mornin' Ltown & Vonnie!


 
Morning Ms. T and Ltown 



Ltown said:


> I need to get me some butter for winter, since I was transitioning last winter I know I don't like shea but love avocado. Who do you recommend?


 
I got mine from Texas Naturals and I really liked it.  BostonMaria has tried a few companies I wanna say she like Camdengrey as well.  She is the one that put me onto the Avocado butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Morning Ms. T *and Ltown
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine from Texas Naturals and I really liked it. BostonMaria has tried a few companies I wanna say she like Camdengrey as well. She is the one that put me onto the Avocado butter.


 
Hey Girlie!

I ordered alot from TNS last year too.  Their shipping is sky-high. 

IK alot of people order from ButtersNBars too.  I never have.

I love Avacado Butter and I also liked the Hempseed Butter, Jojoba Butter and the Olive Butter from TNS.  They give you a really good amount (even in there smallest size) It's just that the Shipping was a turn-off (for me). 

Sometimes though, they offer a 10% discount.

I may just stick to Hair Creams & Oils this Fall/Winter.  I also have some Elasta QP Mango Butter.  I may pull that out too.


----------



## Ltown

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Morning Ms. T and Ltown
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine from Texas Naturals and I really liked it. BostonMaria has tried a few companies I wanna say she like Camdengrey as well. She is the one that put me onto the Avocado butter.


 

Good Morning Vonnie! I had gotten mine from Texas too that why I love it, I'm checking around for prices so I can stock up for the winter. IDareT gave me some Tucuma Butter. I love it and will be getting some of it too. It has shea but not as much and that the keep for my hair. Off to work. Have a great day and chat later!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Good Morning Vonnie! I had gotten mine from Texas too that why I love it, I'm checking around for prices so I can stock up for the winter. *IDareT gave me some Tucuma Butter. I love it *and will be getting some of it too. It has shea but not as much and that the keep for my hair. Off to work. Have a great day and chat later!


 
So Do I!  It worked extremely well on my relaxed hair.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girlie!
> 
> I ordered alot from TNS last year too. Their shipping is sky-high.
> 
> IK alot of people order from ButtersNBars too. I never have.
> 
> I love Avacado Butter and I also liked the Hempseed Butter, Jojoba Butter and the Olive Butter from TNS. They give you a really good amount (even in there smallest size) It's just that the Shipping was a turn-off (for me).
> 
> Sometimes though, they offer a 10% discount.
> 
> I may just stick to Hair Creams & Oils this Fall/Winter. I also have some Elasta QP Mango Butter. I may pull that out too.


 
Hey, I've ordered from Butter-n-bar got they $18 butter deal but they don't have avacado. Camdengrey do have better selection, jojoba, aloe Getting my orders ready for my gift card


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Do you know which one of the twisting creams?
> 
> I think I have some of the Mozeke sample left and I got the Kupuca (sp?) Holding butter too. Maybe I'll pass on the Darcy's until I start doing my twists and really start using up my butters.


 Vonnie, I can't remember exactly which one, maybe the plum twisting  cream or something like thaterplexed


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Morning Ms. T and Ltown
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine from Texas Naturals and I really liked it. BostonMaria has tried a few companies I wanna say she like Camdengrey as well. She is the one that put me onto the Avocado butter.


 The avocado butter from camdengrey is the only one I have used.  I like it a lot.  I don't know if I will reorder though because I don't like to pay for shipping just one item.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> The avocado butter from camdengrey is the only one I have used. I like it a lot. I don't know if I will reorder though because I don't like to pay for shipping just one item.


 
I did a calculate what I would get: lb avacodo 1/2lb aloe and 1/2 jojoba at $25 shipping 8.95. It would last me a good minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies:  Just co-washed w/HV Acai Phyto Berry!  

Again...that stuff is the Smokin' Bomb.

I am getting ready to rinse out this Nexxus Emergencee and then will Steam w/SSI Fortifying Masque.  

Still no shipping info on SSI???? I ordered the same time ya'll did???

hmp.

Doubtful if I will use up anything?  Maybe Njoi Herbal Leave-In? 

I thought I would last week but the little men keep refilliing the bottle.


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone
i did a twist out last night using afroveda whipped gelly. i love the way my hair turned out today but im convinced i will never be able to get second day hair without re-twisting every night. tonight i will co wash with suave tropical coconut, let hair air dry to about 80%, use kbb hair milk and afroveda whipped gelly on 13 twists for a twist out. until i get tired of it or miss my wash and go this will be my go to style.

a co worker said my hair looks dry today and told me to do a HOT. my hair is not dry. i just did an overnight treatment the other day and my hair is really really soft. im natural, my hair will not shine like straight hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *a co worker said my hair looks dry today* *and told me to do a HOT.* my hair is not dry. i just did an overnight treatment the other day and my hair is really really soft. im natural, my hair will not shine like straight hair.


 @1st Bolded:  Tell Them We said:

@2nd bolded::hardslap:


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just finally getting around to doing this mop top of hair.

I rinsed out the Avocado condish from yesterday.  I plan to use Mozeke products today for the flat twists- Kokum leave-in, sweet almond pudding and the mango holding butter.  I hope this goes well.  This will be my second attempt at flat twists.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @1st Bolded:  Tell Them We said:
> 
> @2nd bolded::hardslap:


T, you always know just what to say.


----------



## Shay72

mkd & vonnie--I tried one of the twisting creams from Darcy's and hated it so I threw the other one out too. No lie I felt like it sucked every bit of moisture out of my hair.

I'm set for butters for the fall & winter.  No need to purchase anything especially since I just ordered that new one from SSI. I used up Claudie's Moisturizing Conditioner this morning. I have two back ups.


----------



## Ltown

Evening everyone! IDareT hope you did not have a hard day staying up trying to hang with the early birds! 

I had to wash my hair after 2 days of co-washing(hit or miss with cowashing).  So wash with jasmine nourshing, then use my Darcy's lemongrass don't have much left so it on the wish list.


----------



## mkd

Shay72 said:


> mkd & vonnie--I tried one of the twisting creams from Darcy's and hated it so I threw the other one out too. No lie I felt like it sucked every bit of moisture out of my hair.
> 
> I'm set for butters for the fall & winter. No need to purchase anything especially since I just ordered that new one from SSI. I used up Claudie's Moisturizing Conditioner this morning. I have two back ups.


 Shay, you were the person I was thinking about but I couldn't remember who said it sucked.  I won't be ordered that.  I am still thinking about the curl junking curling creme.


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> Evening everyone! IDareT hope you did not have a hard day staying up trying to hang with the early birds!
> 
> I had to wash my hair after 2 days of co-washing(hit or miss with cowashing). So wash with jasmine nourshing, then use my Darcy's lemongrass don't have much left so it on the wish list.


 Ltown, I had to tweak my regimen to eliminate co washing.  I really wanted it to work for me  but it caused too much product build up.


----------



## mkd

I really want to wash my hair tonight but I am going to stick to my schedule and wait until tomorrow.

 I wish I could swap the scents of my KBB hair milk.


----------



## Shay72

mkd--I think LC didn't like them either. I believe she tried the glycerin free one.

Yeah I've been eyeing Curl Junkie myself but ya'll know how crazy I am...I think the packaging is ugly. I won't be buying Sakura either bc she uses a lot of stuff I don't like in her hair products. I didn't get around to looking at the body products.


----------



## mkd

Shay72 said:


> mkd--I think LC didn't like them either. I believe she tried the glycerin free one.
> 
> Yeah I've been eyeing Curl Junkie myself but ya'll know how crazy I am...*I think the packaging is ugly*. I won't be buying Sakura either bc she uses a lot of stuff I don't like in her hair products. I didn't get around to looking at the body products.


 
I am about to look at the sakura etsy site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> IDareT hope you did not have a hard day staying up trying to hang with the early birds!


 
Girl, I crawled back into bed & almost over slept 

IA: Ltown -- There is not too much left on my list either.

RE: Sakura.  I really like the Protein Hair Mist.  I tried the Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea, and didn't like it. 

I like this one alot better, but it is a little 'pricey' w/Shipping & all.erplexed

I still have the Njoi Herbal Tea Hair Mist to try too.  I really liked the Qhemet Karady Tea.  So, this will be a good product comparison.


----------



## chebaby

i remember hating the aphogee green tea mist. it made my relaxed hair so hard and stiff when i was flat ironing.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> mkd--I think LC didn't like them either. I believe she tried the glycerin free one.
> 
> Yeah I've been eyeing Curl Junkie myself but ya'll know how crazy I am...I think the packaging is ugly. I won't be buying Sakura either bc she uses a lot of stuff I don't like in her hair products. I didn't get around to looking at the body products.



Yep i tried the twisting cream and it was horrible, made my hair feel like roman noodles.

You should try curl junkie shay, at least the dc or the conditioner they are really good products, just don't look at the containers. I wondered why they cost so much but they are worth the price.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i remember hating the aphogee green tea mist. it made my relaxed hair so hard and stiff *when i was flat ironing.


 
Girl, that stuff $#*#!  I agree Che!  Same.  I hated that mess. 

Brownie likes it tho' For her Rollersets.  So, maybe it works for that.

I really like the Sakura Mist.  My hair is always very soft.  Maybe it's the Collagen & Aloe * or whatever it is*


----------



## chebaby

im usually with you shay on the ugly packaging. but i like curly junkies look. it does look kinda cheap lol with all the pinks and blues but i still think its cute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

re:  Darcy's.  I liked the Tucuma Butter.  And I really like this Eucalyptus & Mint Butter too.

I recently purchased the Shea Hair Lotion, but haven't tried it yet.

So far, the only thing I didn't care for from DB is that Herbal Hair Spritz stuff

*I want to try the DC'er, maybe this Fall/Winter.  I'll wait on Che's review.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> mkd--I think LC didn't like them either. I believe she tried the glycerin free one.
> 
> Yeah I've been eyeing Curl Junkie myself but *ya'll know how crazy I am...I think the packaging is ugly*. I won't be buying Sakura either bc she uses a lot of stuff I don't like in her hair products. I didn't get around to looking at the body products.





That CJ Hair Rehab is the business!!!  And so is the Banana & Hibiscus! 

I just ordered some body stuff from Sakura....


----------



## mkd

I like the aphogee green tea stuff.  I am open to better products though.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I like the aphogee green tea stuff.  I am open to better products though.



I love it!! I don't use it for flat ironing, since I don't flat iron.  But, I do use it as part of my leave in routine. I can tell when I don't use it, too. My hair definitely dries shinier and bouncier with it. Smoother, too.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> I love it!! I don't use it for flat ironing, since I don't flat iron.  But, I do use it as part of my leave in routine. I can tell when I don't use it, too. My hair definitely dries shinier and bouncier with it. Smoother, too.


 I use it for roller sets but I have been using it as a leave in when I do braid outs because I don't want to over moisturize.


----------



## chebaby

i will contact honeyfig tomorrow as i have yet to receive my darn darcys deep conditioning mask.


----------



## mkd

Did you get a shipping notice yet Che?


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i will contact honeyfig tomorrow as i have yet to receive my darn darcys deep conditioning mask.



Still haven't gotten it?? How long has it been now???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hmp.  I woulda' been done got on them.....

I order from DB or Curlmart and both have extremely fast shipping. 

I've never ordered from Honeyfig.erplexed

btw:  Still lovin' DB's Cherry Kernel Hair Oil.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Hmp.  I woulda' been done got on them.....*
> 
> I order from DB or Curlmart and both have extremely fast shipping.
> 
> I've never ordered from Honeyfig.erplexed
> 
> btw:  Still lovin' DB's Cherry Kernel Hair Oil.



 That's what I was thinking when I read Che's post!!  "She needs to get T on that a**!!!"


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

All this DB talk    I'm going to wait until I put a dent in some other products.  Also saving for a couple of vacays for the fall winter so I'm done with products for now.

So 2 hours and 12 flat twists later.  I'm about doing these things.  I just can't get my fingers to do what I want them to do.  They look decent at least I can wear a hat with the front showing and it doesn't look too crazy.  I hope it looks decent when I take it out.  I guess should take a pic.

Also I don't like the shape of my hair.  It gets so narrow toward the back I can't get them to go from hair line to nape.

Okay rant over.


----------



## chebaby

i got a shipping notice last week. i checked the tracking but once it gets so far, i guess since its coming from canada, you cant track it anymore. i usually get my stuff from them in about a week.


----------



## Shay72

I will possibly take a look at Curl Junkie but I'm only allowed to buy dc's and cowash conditioners.  I don't need anything else .


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I will possibly take a look at Curl Junkie but I'm only allowed to buy dc's and cowash conditioners.  I don't need anything else .



oke: Get that Hair Rehab and/or the Hibiscus & Banana!!! 



(yeah, yeah, I know!! Brownie is a pusha!!! )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *(yeah, yeah, I know!! Brownie is a pusha!!!* )


 
Hmp.

Shol' Is......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.........Hope you All have a Nice Hump Day today!  YAY Wednesday!

Imma 'bout to rub on some Claudie Ends #1.  

And get ready to put this wig on. 

I will be so glad when I am just WiggN' totally just for fun (like JJ & Starronda) and not out of necessity.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  Today is my birthday so I am about to take myself shopping.  I am going to order from curlmart tomorrow.  I still don't know what I want


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Hey ladies. Today is my birthday so I am about to take myself shopping. I am going to order from curlmart tomorrow. I still don't know what I want


 




Enjoy your day Mkd!


----------



## mkd

Thanks Ltown!!!


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Hey ladies. Today is my birthday so I am about to take myself shopping. I am going to order from curlmart tomorrow. I still don't know what I want


 

Happy Happy Birthday!!!!! You're a Virgo right?


----------



## Charz

Hee Hee apparently there was a misscommunication about the Dudley's transaction! I got it!!!!


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Happy Happy Birthday!!!!! You're a Virgo right?


 
No she is Leo, the lioness


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Happy Birthday MKD!!!

Enjoy your day of shopping.



mkd said:


> Hey ladies.  Today is my birthday so I am about to take myself shopping.  I am going to order from curlmart tomorrow.  I still don't know what I want


----------



## natura87

Happy Birthday mkd!!


----------



## natura87

I had to rewash my twists and retwist them, I'm glad I did, they look much better now.


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> Happy Happy Birthday!!!!! You're a Virgo right?


 Thanks Charz, Nope I am a leo


----------



## mkd

Thanks Vonnie and Natura!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> Thanks Vonnie and Natura!!


You are very welcome.


I've some how managed to misplace the delivery confirmation.  Did you receive the package?


----------



## chebaby

happy birthday mkd. enjoy it.

i sprayed each section with water last night and retwisted using kbb milk and hairveda whipped gelly. i love the outcome.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Happy birthday mkd!!!!


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> You are very welcome.
> 
> 
> I've some how managed to misplace the delivery confirmation.  Did you receive the package?


 I just sent you a PM.  I got it today.  You're the best.  Thank you so much Vonnie! 



chebaby said:


> happy birthday mkd. enjoy it.
> 
> i sprayed each section with water last night and retwisted using kbb milk and hairveda whipped gelly. i love the outcome.


 Che, I think I am going to braid with KBB milk and try it with hairveda gelly instead of KCCC.


----------



## mkd

fattyfatfat said:


> Happy birthday mkd!!!!


Thanks fattyff!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Awwwww Sookie Sookie Nah......

       :bday5:    

Happy B-Day mkd!

I might have to buy something too in Honor of your special day!


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, someone darn fotki virus go my computer so I'll be MIA tonight cleaning this up. Using dd system to let you know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....Celebrating mkd's Burrfday, I ended up getting a 16oz Bottle of Olive & Orange from the SSI 20% off Summer Sale.

*Stands & Pours out a little conditioner in celebration*


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, someone darn fotki virus go my computer so I'll be MIA tonight cleaning this up. Using dd system to let you know.


  Aww man, Ltown.  Sorry. 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Well....Celebrating mkd's Burrfday, I ended up getting a 16oz Bottle of Olive & Orange from the SSI 20% off Summer Sale.
> 
> *Stands & Pours out a little conditioner in celebration*


   I had a good time buying myself stuff today.


----------



## La Colocha

Happy birthday mkd, mine was last tuesday. Leos in the house * woot woot*


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, someone darn fotki virus go my computer so I'll be MIA tonight cleaning this up. Using dd system to let you know.



Sorry L, i got a virus from fotki too. That is why i don't click on any links posted on this site anymore. I know its not lhcf fault, its fotki.


----------



## chebaby

i forgot to say that last night i gave myself a small trim. i was tired of looking at those raggedy ends lol. my right side was fine but i trimmed that too so i wouldnt have to deal with unevenness. as soon as i moisturized with kbb milk and cut my curls bounced right back. i cant wait to do a wash and go. im going to try and get second day hair tomorrow but if i cannot then i will slather my hair in evoo, co wash with suave coconut, add more evoo to my wet hair, then add kbb hair milk and either shake and go or do a puff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i forgot to say that last night i gave myself a small trim. i was tired of looking at those raggedy ends lol. my right side was fine but i trimmed that too so i wouldnt have to deal with unevenness. as soon as i moisturized with kbb milk and cut my curls bounced right back. i cant wait to do a wash and go. im going to try and get second day hair tomorrow but if i cannot then i will slather my hair in evoo, co wash with suave coconut, add more evoo to my wet hair, then add kbb hair milk and either shake and go or do a puff.


 
Hey Che, I Might'a missed it....but.....did your Honeyfig ever arrive???


----------



## chebaby

no T. it hasnt gotten here. i sent them an email. im at work so i cant call them but if i dont have an email by the morning i will call them.
i usually get my package from them in a weeks time.


----------



## chebaby

i got a virus from fotki too. and i just got this computer 
i dont know how to fix it. and my anti virus says there are no threats or viruses so i dont know whats going on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no T. it hasnt gotten here. i sent them an email. im at work so i cant call them but if i dont have an email by the morning i will call them.
> i usually get my package from them in a weeks time.


 
Hmp.  I've never looked at their site.

Hmp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i got a virus from fotki* too. and i just got this computer
> i dont know how to fix it. and my anti virus says there are no threats or viruses so i dont know whats going on.


 
I never look at those.........Oh.......except to order from Claudieerplexed

I e-mailed Claudie and Alerted her.  I can't have my system screwed up tryna' order no products.

Not that I was fittna' to order anything....


----------



## chebaby

you know T, it really pissed me off because i NEVER go to fotki. never. but for some reason today i just clicked on the link and instantly my computer went crazy.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i got a virus from fotki too. and i just got this computer
> i dont know how to fix it. and my anti virus says there are no threats or viruses so i dont know whats going on.



Mine did too but it kept getting worse and worse until i could not click on anything and the virus alert would come up saying my computer was infected. I could not get on the internet also. Find a place around you that cleans viruses, i paid about $70 for mine. Check around to find a reputable place with good prices.


----------



## Ltown

thanks ladies!  I've had them before but this one so far took my system out, I'm still trying to revive it. I'm on my 2003 desktop standby dd just told me we needed a new one so she can download her music Well thank goodness I cannot be without my computer, I would have taken her over The fotki that got  me today was the one zzring posted, stay away. This mess up my whole day, no work out, now I'm piss and going to have a cocktail, hey why not also toast to Mkd! Happy Birthday again!


----------



## chebaby

oh i also forgot that last night i used my bee mine curly butter on one twist and i like it. the texture is the same as the whipped gelly but the bee mine give me more shrinkage which i dont really mind. but the softness, hold, and feel is all the same as when i used hairveda whipped gelly.
i dont really like afroveda whipped gelly for twistouts because i noticed that it goes on kind of rough when everything else seems to have a little slip.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know T, it really pissed me off because i NEVER go to fotki. never.* but for some reason today i just clicked on the link and instantly my computer went crazy.


 
Girl, it has errrbody's computers messing up & crashing 

I ain't got no money to be buying no new laptop.

I've never had an interest in FOTKI (until Claudie) 

Since that's the only way (right now) that you can order.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> thanks ladies!  I've had them before but this one so far took my system out, I'm still trying to revive it. I'm on my 2003 desktop standby dd just told me we needed a new one so she can download her music Well thank goodness I cannot be without my computer, I would have taken her over *The fotki that got  me today was the one zzring poste*d, stay away. This mess up my whole day, no work out, now I'm piss and going to have a cocktail, hey why not also toast to Mkd! Happy Birthday again!


thats the one that got me. and i never go to fotki.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, it has errrbody's computers messing up & crashing
> 
> I ain't got no money to be buying no new laptop.
> 
> I've never had an interest in FOTKI (until Claudie)
> 
> Since that's the only way (right now) that you can order.


girl im never going to fotki again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *This mess up my whole day, no work out, now* *I'm piss and going to have a cocktail,* hey why not also toast to Mkd! Happy Birthday again!


 
Awwww Ltown.  I feel bad

You saw all that stuff LaColocha had to do to her computer

And I am computer illiterate.  All I know how to do is turn it on and type

So, I'd be totally at a loss.

I'm glad I paid attention to ya'lls post & that thread.

I hope you & Che get things worked out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've been looking at Spritzes & Sprays.

I love that Sakura but it's $8.00 for 4 ounces + Shipping.

I just looked at:

Jasmine's
Komaza
Qhemet *love this one..thanks Che*
HV Hydrasilica
Njoi Tea Spritz *have it, but haven't tried it yet*

I didn't care for DB's and I didn't like SSI Moisture Mist.  

If anyone has used any of the ones I've listed please let me know. 

Or if you know of any others. Thanks


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Mine did too but it kept getting worse and worse until i could not click on anything and the virus alert would come up saying my computer was infected. I could not get on the internet also. Find a place around you that cleans viruses, i paid about $70 for mine. Check around to find a reputable place with good prices.


there is a IT section at my job i need to find one of them and get to talking.


----------



## chebaby

the only spritz i like are ojon revitalizing mist and oyin j&b. the only thing about J&b is that it can get sticky to me a little bit. i usually use it right before i hop in the shower. or just on my scalp. but ojon i use all the time.


----------



## mkd

Damn, I didn't know fotki was like that.  I will not be visiting that site ever again.  They need to get that right. 

I infected my computer a few months ago and we had to restore it to the day before to get it off.  It completely messed my computer up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks Che.

I'm leaning towards _Qhemet, Jasmine's, Komaza or HV_ (waiting on Shay, Brownie others to chime in and help me out).  

Naturally, they need to be on Sale.  I can get Jasmine's all day errr day @ 10% off.  

Can't remember if Claudie has a Spirtz, and I AIN'T 'BOUT TO FIND OUT!


----------



## mkd

Ltown, google how to restore your computer in safe mode.  That should get it off.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Ltown, google how to restore your computer in safe mode. That should get it off.


 
Ok, thanks! I'm try tomorrow I am so tired you all know I got to get up at 4AM Good night!


----------



## mkd

If I like the way my twist out turns out with HV gelly, I will get more of that and some almond glaze for braid outs and try the curl junkie curling creme at a later date.


----------



## mkd

Oh yeah and I think I might be done with porsity control.  I have noticed that after I use it my ends are very tangled.  I lose a lot of hair after I use it.  I am going back to ACV but I will diltute it more than I had been.


----------



## chebaby

ok i decided im not refreshing this twist out. it was cute while it lasted though. at least i know what i can do for winter styles using butters instead.

im just going to co wash. i miss it lol.


----------



## redecouvert

happy bday mkd! I hope you had a great day!


----------



## redecouvert

on my end, I am doing well. I am going to Boston for the weekend and I am so excited. The PJ in me is planning to buy a bunch of Trader's joe nourish spa conditioner and mail them to myself...lol...
I haven't bought any butters/pomades/body stuff...but I am contemplating getting more of the dark moon henna from mehandi....great stuff and limited edition...don't know what to do.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Happy birthday mkd, mine was last tuesday. Leos in the house * woot woot*


 
 Mine was last month on the 25th. I feel like there are just a lot of Leos on LHCF.

Happy belated, mkd !

T--I like Oyin's Juices & Berries, HV Hydrasilica, Taliah Wajiid's Protective Mist Bodifier, Shea Moisture's Organic Coconut & Hibiscus Shine & Moisture Mist , Anita Grant's Rose & Aloe Oil Free Spritz, and Sunshine's Cutie Juice.

The new one I'm trying because you can never have enough right  is Curls Lavish Curls. This is from the Target line. It smells  and a little bit goes a long way. It's consistency is like a very diluted Taliah W PMB. It could be a replacement since she changed her ingredients. It is still in the testing phase for right now though.


----------



## Shay72

Seriously...


----------



## Ltown

Well ladies 4am and I can't even get to restore, internet or default. I'm take it to tech and see looks what's the final diagnosis. I'm try one more time to do safe mode, apparently I don't know how


----------



## Charz

I just reported her post. Please do the same.

ETA: Thanks yall.


----------



## La Colocha

^^^ Just did charz.


----------



## mkd

redecouvert said:


> happy bday mkd! I hope you had a great day!


 Thank you Red.  Che, I might have forgotten to tell you thanks for wishing me a happy bday yesterday.  Thanks. 

Che, you were right.  I got great results with KBB milk and HV gelly.  I need to re up on gelly.


----------



## mkd

Shay72 said:


> Mine was last month on the 25th. I feel like there are just a lot of Leos on LHCF.
> 
> Happy belated, mkd !
> 
> T--I like Oyin's Juices & Berries, HV Hydrasilica, Taliah Wajiid's Protective Mist Bodifier, Shea Moisture's Organic Coconut & Hibiscus Shine & Moisture Mist , Anita Grant's Rose & Aloe Oil Free Spritz, and Sunshine's Cutie Juice.
> 
> The new one I'm trying because you can never have enough right  is Curls Lavish Curls. This is from the Target line. It smells  and a little bit goes a long way. It's consistency is like a very diluted Taliah W PMB. It could be a replacement since she changed her ingredients. It is still in the testing phase for right now though.


Thanks Shay!!!!


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> I just reported her post. Please do the same.


 How do I report a post?


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> How do I report a post?


 

There is a red triangle with an "!" on the right of each post box, next to the post number. If you click it you can report the post.


----------



## mkd

Thanks, just reported it.


----------



## Charz

Old Navy – 30% off Entire Order (No Minimum)
Coupon Code: ONFALL   Excludes everyday steals and leather outerwear. Plus, spend $75+ to receive free shipping. (Expires 08/19/10) 


Yall don't wanna know what I ordered


----------



## mkd

Ladies who use KBB hair milk, how fast are you going through a bottle.  I have just about finished the 8oz bottle I got from T 3 weeks ago.  I guess I will go through the small bottles faster.  I am trying to figure out how often I will have to reorder.  I am getting the fanatic sizes next times.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Ladies who use KBB hair milk, how fast are you going through a bottle. I have just about finished the 8oz bottle I got from T 3 weeks ago. I guess I will go through the small bottles faster. I am trying to figure out how often I will have to reorder. I am getting the fanatic sizes next times.


 
For me maybe a bottle every 1.5-2 months. I only wash my hair twice a month though.


----------



## natura87

I am in a PS so I don't want to do too much to my hair. I think tonight or tomorrow morning I will just wet my hair and moisturize it. I'm trying to get these to last 2 weeks. I am almost one week down.

I am running low on  butters and spritzy type things so when the time comes I definitely need to stock up on that. What would you guys recommend? I'm not picky.


----------



## chebaby

mkd it takes me a while to go through my kbb milks and i use it practically everyday. id say 2 months, sometimes more.


i oil rinsed today with darcys juicy peach kernal oil and i loved it.

i sold a kbb hair milk and hair cream and i think im going to take that money and purchase another MHC honey hair mask.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, my computer is back alive. I put it in safe mode(thanks Mkd) then started the scan and loaded updated Norton. It's still scanning for virus but at least I got this far. 
Use up Darcy's lemongrass leave in(gift from our Angel IDareT) will buy later. I also ordered my avacodo butter from Camden grey it's already on it way, along with Shescent. Now we got to wait for Jasmine.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies,

Sorry about all the people who got viruses from Fotki.  I was on there yesterday in the morning but never through that link you posted.

My flat twist-out came out nice Wednesday but Thursday...not so much.  It was very humid last night so it got fluffy.  I think if I try again (when ever that is) I will let it sit 2 days to get better definition.  I took pics just to document.  The ends of the one side were fuzzie since my hair was almost dry by the time I did that size.  The Mozeke products did well.

I don't really use spritz stuff by I have the Jasmine's Detangling one which just likes oil and water to me.  When I use it its for rollersets.  I guess I don't know how or what to really use them for.

My KBB milks can last any where from a week to a year depending on how I'm using them.  Since I use them mostly for WnGs they last longer cuz I don't really do WnGs like that.  When I was on vacay I almost went through a whole bottle in a week.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, my computer is back alive. I put it in safe mode(thanks Mkd) then started the scan and loaded updated Norton. It's still scanning for virus but at least I got this far.
> Use up Darcy's lemongrass leave in(gift from our Angel IDareT) will buy later. I also ordered my avacodo butter from Camden grey it's already on it way, along with Shescent. Now we got to wait for Jasmine.


im glad you are up and running again
i think my computer is good too. i ran mine on safe mode and the restored it. but i havent tried to get on my internet yet so i dont know how that will go but it said it restored successfully.


----------



## chebaby

just got off the phone with honeyfig. they are supposed to track my box and call me back. this is crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies........

@mkd/re: KBB --- The same.  About 1-2 months.

MHC Molasses DC'er came today!  Smells like HV Almond Glaze to me.

I got my shipping notice from SSI (for the 1st order).  Still no word from HV or Jasmine's.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Umm what's wrong with fotki? You miss a day around here and it's like months... who are we reporting??? Did I miss it.. lol..

Seriously I think I'm going back on hiatus... since I have been back I have went crazy again.. I'm never gonna use all of this stuff up. I mean seriously... 

I am hiding organix conditioners out in the car..   I dragged DH to 4 CVS looking for Organix Acai Avocado conditioners (WHICH I LOVE for cowashes).. He thinks I've tipped the edge... 

In the last week I've acquired

E'tae poo and conditioner from the exchange board
my liters of devacurl
More organix conditioners than I can count
HV Acai Phyto whatever...
And my haul of an order full of AO and Giovanni stuff from Iherb...

Maybe I need to have a sale.. but I hate dealing with folks.. lmao.....
But if you gals want/need anything KBB, HV, SSI, holla at a playa.. 

MKD I am sending you 2  jars of whipped gelly for your birthday once I stalk you down...


----------



## Shay72

Curl Junkie--How thick is the Banana & Hibiscus? I saw a product review from EmpressRi and it looked pretty thick. My rule is I must be able to turn the jar over and nothing move. The price is a bit much but hey I buy Qhemet.

I looked at my gallon of WDT and I should be finished with it in the next month or two. That opens the door for the Curl Junkie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Curl Junkie--How thick is the Banana & Hibiscus? I saw a product review from EmpressRi and it looked pretty thick. *My rule is I must be able to turn the jar over and nothing move.* The price is a bit much but hey I buy Qhemet.
> 
> I looked at my gallon of WDT and I should be finished with it in the next month or two. That opens the door for the Curl Junkie.


 
Yep.  Girl....It's just that thick.  The Moisture Rehab is alot thinner (like an SSI DC'er)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll.  I bought 2 Spritzes from Komaza!  I love that place.  Before you can hit the "Send"Button they Already have your stuff in the mail.

Same w/MHC.  Incredibly fast shipping _*although it's costly IMO*_

I am really lovin' these _Spritzs_.  Believe it or not, I have enough hair now to tuck under and pin after applying my Ends Stuff.  

So, I spritz, apply the Ends stuff, tuck under & pin.

It's workin' for me.  So, I will keep this routine up until Winter.  Then I will prolly use oil(s) instead of the Spritz.

btw:  I used up 1 bottle of Sakura Protein Hair Mist in Black Raspberry Vanilla.  I have 1 back up in Lemon Sugar Cookie, but I may pull out my Njoi Tea Spritz next.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Im so upset with the Post Office. They misplace my SSI and state it may be 3-5 days before i receive my package. I will be calling the post office back in the morning.......


----------



## Ltown

Well that virus thing was a trip, I'm so glad I did not have to spend $$ for someone else to do it, I had my computer in my car ready but came home and DIY!  I'm go get some of that organic avacodo it seems interesting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Loves Harmony said:


> *Im so upset with the Post Office. They misplace my SSI *and state it may be 3-5 days before i receive my package. *I will be calling the post office back in the morning.......*


 
Girl, STAY ON THEM! 

Chile.....I rode them HARD until they came up with my Sitrinillah.


----------



## Loves Harmony

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, STAY ON THEM!
> 
> Chile.....I rode them HARD until they came up with my Sitrinillah.


The thing that killed me was they had the nerves to get a tude with me.  
AnyHOO
I ran out of my Coco Creme and im losing it....I will never run out of a product again.


----------



## La Colocha

L keep and eye on your computer, restoring it sometimes just slows the problem down. I would not use any cc info or buy anything until you are sure your computer is fixed. Viruses can hide and even though you do a scan and they don't show up, they still might be there. Give it a while just to make sure.

Hey ladies im getting ready to leave for work. I was blessed with some extra money this week so im going to order cj curl rehab and a bottle of the bee lovely moisturizer. Wash day is tommorrow but i have not decided what im going to use. My he leave in is a keeper, when deja's is gone i will not purchase it again.


----------



## fattyfatfat

does bee mine ever have sales?


----------



## Minty

IDTH.......THAT"S GREAT GREAT EXCELLENT NEWS!!!!!!!!
Tuck those ends girl, tuck em deep!


----------



## Day36

Hey ladies,

Ive been mia.  I started orientation week today. Aw man! 

I used up a HE LTR leave in. Oh, and I havent bought any products since the mozeke *side eyes T* lol.


----------



## JJamiah

Hello all, Doing pretty decent, I bought two new lace fronts human hair 

I bought some Nu-Gro Spray w/moisturizer I love it so much and the Professional Grease. 
Thanks to the SIster FFF who sent me the NU-Gro so I could try it I am so glad you did. 

I use to spray in between my braids and on my edges around my head. I haven't used anything up. I have one more wash in my Wig SHampoo 

I have 1/3 braid spray left  , My aphogee green tea is getting low I use this and the CHI to spray along with the braids spray.

I have 5 days to break down these braids  I can't WAIT!

Charz your looking great in your siggy 

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Loves Harmony

La Colocha said:


> L keep and eye on your computer, restoring it sometimes just slows the problem down. I would not use any cc info or buy anything until you are sure your computer is fixed. Viruses can hide and even though you do a scan and they don't show up, they still might be there. Give it a while just to make sure.
> 
> Hey ladies im getting ready to leave for work. I was blessed with some extra money this week so im going to order cj curl rehab and a bottle of the* bee lovely moisturizer.* Wash day is tommorrow but i have not decided what im going to use. My he leave in is a keeper, when deja's is gone i will not purchase it again.


 

I just throw away a whole bottle. My hair was a tangle mess when i used the product. I wish you post this the other day i would of mailed it to you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> *IDTH.......THAT"S GREAT GREAT EXCELLENT NEWS!!!!!!!!*
> Tuck those ends girl, tuck em deep!


 
Awww!  Thanks Girl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where errrbody at tonight???

Ya'll ain't no fun!


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> Umm what's wrong with fotki? You miss a day around here and it's like months... who are we reporting??? Did I miss it.. lol..
> 
> Seriously I think I'm going back on hiatus... since I have been back I have went crazy again.. I'm never gonna use all of this stuff up. I mean seriously...
> 
> I am hiding organix conditioners out in the car..   I dragged DH to 4 CVS looking for Organix Acai Avocado conditioners (WHICH I LOVE for cowashes).. He thinks I've tipped the edge...
> 
> In the last week I've acquired
> 
> E'tae poo and conditioner from the exchange board
> my liters of devacurl
> More organix conditioners than I can count
> HV Acai Phyto whatever...
> And my haul of an order full of AO and Giovanni stuff from Iherb...
> 
> Maybe I need to have a sale.. but I hate dealing with folks.. lmao.....
> But if you gals want/need anything KBB, HV, SSI, holla at a playa..
> 
> *MKD I am sending you 2 jars of whipped gelly for your birthday once I stalk you down...*



 Lol, we have to meet for lunch soon!


----------



## fattyfatfat

im here lurking! I havent finished much of anything lately. I did use mixed greens today and its a winner!




IDareT'sHair said:


> Where errrbody at tonight???
> 
> Ya'll ain't no fun!


----------



## chebaby

im here.
i was lurking too. and spending time in the natural living forum.
i still havent pushed the button on purchasing the mhc honey mask et. even though i know i love that stuff.


----------



## chebaby

i think im going to put my hair back in twists for a twist out tonight. this time i will do it using kbb hair milk and bee mine curly butter. maybe. i might be lazy lol.


----------



## chebaby

ok i ended up getting mhc honey hair mask, oyin honey hemp conditioner(i cant believe how long ive been without this) and oyin shine and define for twists and twist outs.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Think I'm about to cowash my hair.  This twist out is so DONE.  I pulled it up into a messy hawk like thing with some side bangs.  Plus I have paint in my hair from helping a friend yesterday.  Think I'll break open a Moist 24/7 and DC with Komaza Olive Oil.

I think I'm going to put some single strand flat twists on the sides and twist the middle and front.  I'm tired of my hair looking the same all the time.  Think I need to watch some yt vids for some style ideas.  I think my shrinkage (which is 50%+) is starting to get to me when it comes to how my styles look.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning, early check-in! 

I'm going to do steam this weekend, I joined the steam challenge just so I'll use this thing more often and get my hair ready for winter. I got to narrow down what I want for my winter conditioning and stick to it.  I'm looking for quality/quantity, WDT is in the running, don't know about $100 never paid that much product, I guess if you buy several conditioners you are paying$100


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where errrbody at tonight???
> 
> Ya'll ain't no fun!


 
I knocked out early. I think I finally hit the wall after all of these staffing issues this summer. Someone had the nerve to call out yesterday  and it is the last week of camp. Well at least the last week at my camp. Plus all of my other responsibilities. Summer is always stressful but this is one for the books. I'm exhausted. 

I think the Curls Coconut Curlada conditioner is a hit. It smells . My hair is instantly soft.  It also airdries very soft too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I'm looking for quality/quantity, WDT is in the running, don't know about $100 never paid that much product, I guess if you buy several conditioners you are paying$100*


 
LT: I didn't think you cared for WDT?erplexed 

I thought for you, it was just kinda _'so-so'_

I'd prolly buy $100 worth of prods, rather than 1 $100 prod. 

Although....I could see myself easily buying $110 Gallon of Sitrinillah


----------



## mkd

I was so tired last night, I couldn't post as much as I wanted to.  My son had his first scrimmage football game and he did really really well.  He started and made some good plays.  It was so cute to see the little toddlers out there knocking each other over even though its supposed to be flag football.


----------



## Charz

Did any of you try the Amazon Pomade by Shescent it? is it runny to you? Maybe mine needs to solidify back.


----------



## La Colocha

Loves Harmony said:


> I just throw away a whole bottle. My hair was a tangle mess when i used the product. I wish you post this the other day i would of mailed it to you.



I always miss out on something. Do you like the lucious? I will get a sample first just in case.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ok i ended up getting mhc honey hair mask, oyin honey hemp conditioner(i cant believe how long ive been without this) and oyin shine and define for twists and twist outs.



Is the honey hair mask for moisture? I really want to try one of her dc's but there are no preservatives.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> LT: I didn't think you cared for WDT?erplexed
> 
> I thought for you, it was just kinda _'so-so'_
> 
> I'd prolly buy $100 worth of prods, rather than 1 $100 prod.
> 
> Although....I could see myself easily buying $110 Gallon of Sitrinillah


 
No, I love WDT and probably won't get it, since I like changing my conditioners.  Most of the all natural products online are small quantity, and don't last long, it too $$ even with sales. Maybe I need to quit using so much


----------



## Shay72

Ltown--I slather that stuff on even though I barely have any hair  so I know how it is.

OT--Someone "texted out" today.  Seriously....she was being passive aggressive because she knows I was up when she texted. Whatever I am going over this afternoon to help them close that joint down and be done with it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I got my SSI shipping notice today.  Finally! I only ordered one day late.  It was that fake notice with on tracking info on the USPS site.

My hair came out really soft this morning with the Komaza Olive Oil DC.  I only used enough to cover each strand and get the ends good.  I'm going to have to get some more of this.  I love it!!

I used Aloeba Leave-in, Sweet almond pudding (only a lil left in this sample) and the Babassou twisting cream for the flat twist and the regular twists.  It feel nice and soft and has a good bit of sheen/shine too!!  Definite repurchase.  I know a friend I gave some samples wanted full sizes so if she has  Labor Day sale I'll stock up for the winter.

I'm wearing my snood/hat thingie since its still wet.   I really like how this look came together so far.  I won't take the twist out until tomorrow since I'm going out to eat and bar/lounge hop with some friends.  

I'm really loving the versatility of natural hair.  I just need to be more adventurous with my styles and try new things.  I'm thinking finger coils next week.  That is going to be a beast with all this hair. But I really want to try them and try bantu knot outs again.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Shay72 said:


> Ltown--I slather that stuff on even though I barely have any hair  so I know how it is.
> 
> OT--*Someone "texted out" today.  Seriously*....she was being passive aggressive because she knows I was up when she texted. Whatever I am going over this afternoon to help them close that joint down and be done with it.



The technicians at my job do that all the time.  They are supposed to follow up with a call to the manager but that doesn't usually happen.  They only have one manager so when she isn't in that's the only way (text) they can let her know.  They will call the office or text someone and let the other techs know out of courtesy.


----------



## Loves Harmony

So i called the post office this morning and my package was there. I told them i was on my way dont worry about trying to delivery. I cant believe that sent my mail to the wrong place.


----------



## mkd

Vonnie, I need to get on youtube and up my styling game. I am so uncreative at styling my hair.


----------



## natura87

Just moseying on by. I havent used anything up yet. Protective styles are a beast.

My baby sister cut her right hand pretty bad (in 3 places and a bunch of blood loss) so it looks like I will be doing her hair and helping her with her school stuff. I guess this gives me an excuse to try out styles on her head.


----------



## Ltown

I got my Jasmine today.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Is the honey hair mask for moisture? I really want to try one of her dc's but there are no preservatives.


yea its moisture. and it is so darn . it is runny though but i dont mind because i use it on dry hair and leave it on for no less than an hour. when i rinse it out my curls are so shiny and popping all over the place. and my hair atys moisturized just from that for days. i think the first time i used it was when i just did a shake and go with no product and my hair stayed moisturized. and its only $10.

mkd, i did a twist out last night with oyin burnt sugar pomade. and i liked the out come. only problem i had is that it really keeps the hair in place so i couldnt move my hair around as easily as i wanted once i realized i didnt like where it was parted. so i ended up rinsing it out. but if you know exactly where you need to part your hair and you want it to stay i would use the burnt sugar. when my shine and define comes i will used that with the pomade to see how that does.

oh and honeyfig said my package was lost in new jersey. they said they are going to look into it and if they cant find it(of course they wont, its been lost for ovver a week) they will send me a new one. i will stay on it because this is getting crazy.


----------



## chebaby

sorry to here that natura. i hope she feels better.

i only co wash 2x this week. thats so odd for me. but the rest of this week i will co wash with the last of my suave coconut. then sunday night i will do a twist out using either hairveda gelly or bee mine curly butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I got my Jasmine today.*


 
Yeah....So did I!  It was heavy too.

I need to open that box.

I'm excited!!!!!

I really need to start using some of this stuff up.  Especially MHC, since you all are saying there are no preservatives. 

I only have a few of those tho'.  Imma put those into rotation.


----------



## chebaby

i thought i was the only one that noticed mhc didnt have any preservatives. i thought maybe she was being sneaky not listing them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i thought i was the only one that noticed mhc didnt have any preservatives.* i thought maybe she was being sneaky not listing them.


 
Interesting.erplexed 

Imma ask Brownie if she's ever had any of her prods go baderplexed

I have:

Honey Hair Masque
Horsetail Reconstructor
Molasses DC'er
Organic Shea Hair Paste
Coconut Papaya Hair Paste
So Deep

I betta' get on it!  I won't buy anymore for awhile.  I wanted to try that Sophia's Thick something or other.

When I finish up this SSI Fortifying Masque I will rotate MHC & Jasmines.


----------



## chebaby

yea T i would start using them as soon as possible. i love all the ones ive tried so far so i wont have an issue with using them at all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea T i would start using them as soon as possible. i love all the ones ive tried so far so i wont have an issue with using them at all*


 
Yeah. Imma put them into rotation. 

And imma check w/Brownie.


----------



## chebaby

this weekend i think i will pre poo with the last of the mhc honey mask(i have one on the way) then shampoo with aphogee(i havent shampood in a 2 weeks i think) then i will condition again with the last of my kbb hair mask.
then i will twist with kbb hair milk and either bee mine or whipped gelly. if i make my twists nice and neat i may leave them in for two days before i take them down for the twist out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm on my last little corner of Claudie's Ends #1.  

My replacement order has shipped.  

I am still waiting on my HV to ship as well.erplexed


----------



## Shay72

I got my shipping notice for Shescentit and a notice to pick something up at the post office. I bet it is Jasmine's because my mom got her stuff today too.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah....So did I! It was heavy too.
> 
> I need to open that box.
> 
> I'm excited!!!!!
> 
> I really need to start using some of this stuff up. Especially MHC, since you all are saying there are no preservatives.
> 
> I only have a few of those tho'. Imma put those into rotation.


 
What are you sure maybe it another type preservative? I don't want to rush using a product that not cool. So it's made fresh per order, did it say it didn't have preservative?


----------



## natura87

Tonight I will Prepoo my hair to wash it out in the morning. I will use my CO (what is left of it after the spill) andthe rest of my Suave Waterfall something or other conditioner. Tomorrow I will try bantu knots or box braids again. I could do bantu knots on transitioning hair but I can't do them on my natural hair.


----------



## chebaby

yayyyyy my curlmart order shipped already. now thats what im talking about.

L, in my honey mask the ingredients off the top of my head are just honey, shea butter, coconut butter or oil, and some other oils. in the so deep the ingredients are oils, butters and water listed twice with no preservatives.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> What *are you sure maybe it another type preservative? I don't want to rush using a product that not cool.* So it's made fresh per order, *did it say it didn't have preservative?*


 
LT:  We're talking about My Honey Child.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, yeah if you look at all the mhc products none of them have preservatives. I was going to order cj dc and bee mine but i don't even want them. I read reviews on the bee lovely moisturizer and some people said its just oil with bits of shea butter in a bottle. I was thinking it was more of a lotion, like hydratherma naturals. Che i wanted to try the burnt sugar pomade too but i don't now, we'll see. I will be doing my hair tommorrow because im lazy today. I will use baking soda, condition with the last of my cj conditioner, braid with he leave in and seal with oil.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Vonnie, I need to get on youtube and up my styling game. I am so uncreative at styling my hair.


 
Me too why go natural and keep it in a bun. I have a friend that bugging me to do a dominician blowout but I won't do that. I workout alot and sweat head first. Although it been 100 degrees most of the summer it time to pratice.  I'm try bantu knot, and Janelle Monae, and cinna buns. My WnG looks dried up after it drys so I have to work on that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Good Morning Ladies..........

Just rubbed on a little Mixed Greeens. 

Not planning to do my hair this weekend.  It's still fine from Tuesday. 

So, I'll hold off this weekend (unelss I am totally bored or somethingerplexed).

Real, real close to using up my Claudie Ends....may put KBB Hair Milk back into rotation for my daily moisturizer. 

Have been using the Ends stuff as an all over moisturizer.

I have another Claudie on the way as well as HV Ends Hydration.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i may run to target today and see if they have any of the new sheamoisture products. I think a few of you have used them, if you have what do you like? I doubt they might have them but ill go look anyway. I want to order some products that i know i like but i can't bring myself to spend the money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I want to order some products that i know i like but i can't bring myself to spend the money.*


 For Real.  IK what you mean.erplexed


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, i may run to target today and see if they have any of the new sheamoisture products. I think a few of you have used them, if you have what do you like? I doubt they might have them but ill go look anyway. I want to order some products that i know i like but i can't bring myself to spend the money.


 
I like:
Organic Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque
Organic Raw Shea Butter Restorative Conditioner
Organic Coconut & Hibiscus Hold & Shine Moisture Mist

You gotta go where the black folks would shop . I have to go a little bit out of my way. The end cap always looks like it has been ran through too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Just e-mailed MHC to get the "Average Shelf Life" of those products. 

I did go through and  read them and there are no_ preserves_ listed.erplexed

I still want that Sophia's Thick DC'er, but will hold off until I use some of the ones I have up. 

These will definitely go into rotation soon after I use up my SSI.  I only have 8 ounces Jars of the stuff I have, so it will go pretty quickly once they're in rotation.

*Awaiting an answer from her & Brownie*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> You gotta go where the black folks would shop . I have to go a little bit out of my way. *The end cap always looks like it has been ran through too.*


 
I went to Target (for something else) and passed the End Cap by the "Ethnic"Beauty Products and it was To' Up and in TOTAL Disarray! 

I did see that jar of  Ms. Jessies for $48.00 still there, BUT there was only like 1 left.

I didn't delve into going down the Aisle, because I didn't want to be 'tempted' so I KIM. (for Once)


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I like:
> Organic Raw Shea Butter Deep Treatment Masque
> Organic Raw Shea Butter Restorative Conditioner
> Organic Coconut & Hibiscus Hold & Shine Moisture Mist
> 
> You gotta go where the black folks would shop . I have to go a little bit out of my way. The end cap always looks like it has been ran through too.



You know where i am right, there is only 1 target here the next one is about 1 hour or more away I don't want to try it that bad. But thank you the deep treatment sounds good and so does the mist, is the restorative conditioner for moisture or protein?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll.........I got an answer from MHC! 

WOW!  That was Q-U-I-C-K! 

She said: _she uses a "Natural Preservative of Grapeseed Oil and Vitamins A or E" and the Shelf Life has an average of 8-12 months if they are kept out of High Humidity Areas._

I may move them from my Master Bath to the Kitchen.  LAWD knows Ain't nothing going on in there.

So, I can relax a bit, but will still put one or two of them into rotation.:lovedrool:


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, i may run to target today and see if they have any of the new sheamoisture products. I think a few of you have used them, if you have what do you like? I doubt they might have them but ill go look anyway. I want to order some products that i know i like but i can't bring myself to spend the money.



I used the whole line (except the mist and the serum)and liked it.  I really like the DC, the leave-in and the curl enhancing smoothie.  The stuff I gave to a friend (I had too much stuff) like it too.  I also have the shampoos which I like too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm debating if I'm going to wear my hair out tonight.  

I got mad compliments on my hair last night and I had on my hat.  It ended up having a 1950s feel to how I did the front and the way the hat sat on my head.

I need to get to cleaning or something and stop looking at stuff I'm not going to buy even tho its on sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I got mad compliments on my hair last night and I had on my hat. It ended up having a 1950s feel to how I did the front and the way the hat sat on my head.*


 
Sounds really cute Vonnie


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ya'll.........I got an answer from MHC!
> 
> WOW!  That was Q-U-I-C-K!
> 
> *She said: she uses a "Natural Preservative of Grapeseed Oil and Vitamins A or E" and the Shelf Life has an average of 8-12 months if they are kept out of High Humidity Areas.*
> 
> I may move them from my Master Bath to the Kitchen.  LAWD knows Ain't nothing going on in there.
> 
> So, I can relax a bit, but will still put one or two of them into rotation.:lovedrool:



To the bolded that won't do, Remember last year when rosalind explained preservatives to us. I will pass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> To the bolded that won't do, *Remember last year when rosalind explained preservatives to us.* I will pass.


 
   I don't remember erplexed

What she say Girl?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't remember erplexed
> 
> What she say Girl?


About how oils and eo's won't extend the shelf life, they have to be actual preservatives, i hope she comes back and posts it again because i can't remember the whole thing.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ya'll.........I got an answer from MHC!
> 
> WOW! That was Q-U-I-C-K!
> 
> She said: _she uses a "Natural Preservative of Grapeseed Oil and Vitamins A or E" and the Shelf Life has an average of 8-12 months if they are kept out of High Humidity Areas._
> 
> I may move them from my Master Bath to the Kitchen. LAWD knows Ain't nothing going on in there.
> 
> So, I can relax a bit, but will still put one or two of them into rotation.:lovedrool:


 
She right, had to google that here is link to making cosmetics. 
http://www.makingcosmetics.com/articles/01-how-to-use-preservatives-in-cosmetics.pdf


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies. 

I am supposed to wash today and do another braid out.  I will use a poo bar I think.  Or mabye elucence.  Then I will braid with KBB and HV gelly.  

La, I like the sheamoisture DC masque and the coconut and hibiscus milk is nice too.  I gave a bottle to my sister when I got my KBB and she likes it a lot.


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> About how oils and eo's won't extend the shelf life, they have to be actual preservatives, i hope she comes back and posts it again because i can't remember the whole thing.



Hi

Here is the link I posted before http://home.earthlink.net/~skinesscentuals/Preserve.htm

MHC products contain ingredients such as coconut milk etc, they will definitely need a proper preservative

I looked at her site the other day and as I saw no preservatives listed, I thought she was just listing the key ingredients online but that the actual products would list the preservatives used on the labels. I am shocked that she states she only uses vitamins E, A, grapeseed oil etc


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ya'll.........I got an answer from MHC!
> 
> WOW!  That was Q-U-I-C-K!
> 
> She said: _she uses a "Natural Preservative of Grapeseed Oil and Vitamins A or E" and the Shelf Life has an average of 8-12 months if they are kept out of High Humidity Areas._
> 
> I may move them from my Master Bath to the Kitchen.  LAWD knows Ain't nothing going on in there.
> 
> So, I can relax a bit, but will still put one or two of them into rotation.:lovedrool:



Maybe you should keep them in the fridge and just use them up as quick as you can.  Let us know if you find out if anyone has had any problems with the products shelf life


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *Maybe you should keep them in the fridge* and just use them up as quick as you can. Let us know if you find out if anyone has had any problems with the products shelf life


 
I will.  There's certainly no food in there  

I keep my HV Sitrinillah in there anyway.

I will begin using them next wash day.

Thanks Rosalindb, LaColocha & Ltown.  You ALL were very helpful.

GOOD POSTS!

Waiting for Brownie to post.  She's used these frequently.


----------



## natura87

Hello ladies.

I didnt use conditioner last night, I just prepood with the EVCO, put it in braids and went to sleep. I'm lazy. I took the braids out this morning and I loved it. Everyone else hates it. I just dont get the hate for natural hair when the people hating have 2 inches of hair on their heads. Its a good thing I plan on moving out soon, cuz its insane. The EVCO made my hair soooo soft. I havent used it in this way before (just leaving it in) and I love it, my hair looks shiny and feels like silk.

I think I am approaching APL stretched, I think I will definitely reach it by the end of the year. I lost my satin caps and scarves so I have to find those soon.

I will do my hair tonight. I found some of my Oyin poo bar that I cut into little cubes so I plan on using that.I will finish the Suave conditioner tonight and I have decided that I will do mini twists and bantu knot them.


----------



## fattyfatfat

hey ladies.

I went to the salon today to celebrate me being six months post...as of tomorrow!!! The salon I went to had a groupon deal where a wash, condition, blow dry flat iron for $37. Little did I know...she was trying to take all my monies! As SOON as I sat in her chair, she told me I needed a cut and good DC, which would be $114. $114? Whaaaat? I told her I would just take a DC and forget the cut. She didnt badger me about transitioning, but suggested that I just cut all my hair off today. Yeaahhh....ok. It seems like she was just trying to make some money because anyone and everyone who sat in her chair needed a cut.

The shampoo girl was soooooooooooooooooooooooo good. She gave me a lot of scalp massages and my scalp felt/feels GREAT! She said she also is natural and just cut all her hair off. Not me lol...Im not cutting my hair off anytime soon!

Because of the way the salon tried to make $$$$$ on top of the deal, I really wont go back. I felt that they only offered the deal to get people in their chair and try to add on services so that they will get their money anyway. Not me...though...LHCF taught me better.

She used a KeraCare DC on my hair. I liked it but, the DC's I have in my house are better (to me).

I havent finished any products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay:  I err'ed on the side of Caution and put all my MHC in the Refrigerator w/the exception of the Organic Shea Butter Hair Cream.  

I will start using this until my HV Whipped Ends or Claudie's Ends #1 Arrives (re-ups arrive).


----------



## mkd

I finished a KBB hair milk.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> You know where i am right, there is only 1 target here the next one is about 1 hour or more away I don't want to try it that bad. But thank you the deep treatment sounds good and so does the mist, is the restorative conditioner for moisture or protein?


 
I figured that might be a problem out your way .You could order online. I know you are trying to get away from that.  The restorative conditioner is for moisture. Here are the ingredients:
shea butter,argan oil, coconut oil, behentrimonium chloride,essential oil blend, vegetable glycerin,emulsifying wax, sea kelp extract, panthenol, avocado oil, honeysuckle flower,japanese honeysuckle flower extract, vitamin e, and carrot seed oil.

I finished a bottle of Acai Berry yesterday. I have one back up.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Shay72 said:


> I figured that might be a problem out your way .You could order online. I know you are trying to get away from that. The restorative conditioner is for moisture. Here are the ingredients:
> shea butter,argan oil, coconut oil, behentrimonium chloride,essential oil blend, vegetable glycerin,emulsifying wax, sea kelp extract, panthenol, avocado oil, honeysuckle flower,japanese honeysuckle flower extract, vitamin e, and carrot seed oil.
> 
> I finished a bottle of Acai Berry yesterday. I have one back up.


 
I want to try that line so bad... They only Target that sell the products my way is in Harvey, La or Mobile, Al. None of the Target in Mississippi sell them in the Gulf Area


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, finally washed my hair this morning. I used up cj smoothing conditioner and elucence clarifying shampoo. I decided against the baking soda. After much debating i ordered from curl mart i got

cj smoothing conditioner (re up)
elucence clarifying poo (re up)
oyin burnt sugar pomade (new)
oyin grand poo bar(new)
jessicurl wdt (new)

I have used jessicurl before, but getting the rehab and the smoothing conditioner was too much. I picked the one that i liked better and decided to go with something cheaper. Will be moisturizing with deja's and lucious to get it used up.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I took out the twists last night except for the ones in the bangs & it came out nice. It had really nice shine. It was also very soft. This is also a keeper combo of products Aloeba leav-in, Sweet Almond Pudding & Babassou twisting cream. Definitely getting a full size of the twisting cream

I even had a guy from this other church try to flirt with me on the slick. We went to this roof top bar/restaurant that had these fire pits u could sit around. I wish they offered S'mores on the menu cuz that would have hit the spot. 

Time to get ready for church. Have a good. Sunday Ladies.


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies. im still having issues with my computer. it just froze on me so i had to safe mode and restore again. urgggg. 
anyway i was reminded of oyins poo bar so im going to look for that because i should have one left and i will use that today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay: I err'ed on the side of Caution and put all my MHC in the Refrigerator w/the exception of the *Organic Shea Butter Hair Cream. *
> 
> I will start using this until my HV Whipped Ends or Claudie's Ends #1 Arrives (re-ups arrive).


 
This is actually the Honey Hair Cream _(not shea butter) _I rubbed a bit on today.  Will save it though for fall.  I think it will be okay.

I have some other stuff to use.  So, I will use KBB in Mango.

Didn't have a wash day over the weekend.  Will do my hair on Tuesday.  

And try to some how work my way back to the weekend. 

Haven't decided what I'll be using on Tuesday. 

Not sure if I'll use up anything?  Maybe the SSI Fortifying Masque?  Or Tigi Dumb Blonde Reconstructor?erplexed  

I'm ready to use up some stuff.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, doing hair today poo with Jasmine omega hemp, DC with Dary's pumpkin(don't like the smell but it good) and hibiscus. I'll use gvp anti-snap and some other leave in.  I went by Aveda yesterday and they have samples of dry remdy and curling whip or something (che uses). Mkd if there is one near you go ask so you don't waste money on product you might not like.


----------



## chebaby

i have my honey mask on now. i didnt finish it like i thought i would but i did mix the rest into the little bit of kbb hair mask i have left. i will use that after i shampoo with afroveda shampoo bar. i must have used up my oyin bar because i cant find it. but i used to love afroveda bar so i hope i still like it.

i cant find my suave tropical coconut conditioner. we were cleaning up and i guess it was thrown away so i will be using darcys pumpkin conditioner in its place. i also have a bottle or two of AO blue cammomile hydrating conditioner i think its called.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies......

Nothing much going on w/me.erplexed  I just spritzed my Hair w/some Darcy's Botanical Herbal Hair Spritz.  

This will not be a repurchase. 

I sent half the bottle to Mrs. Fabulous. Hope she liked it.

After it's done, I will start on Njoi Tea Spritz.


----------



## chebaby

T, you make me miss spritzing my hair with ojon mist. lately i have just been using water but i think after i finish a few more things i will re up on the ojon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, you make me miss spritzing my hair* with ojon mist. lately i have just been using water but i think after i finish a few more things i will re up on the ojon.


 
I'm really getting into these Spritz/Refreshers. 

I will try the HV Hydrasilica next time I do a HV Haul.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Hey ladies!
  I need some advice. Can you tell me what i can purchase for my twist out? I need something with some hold?


----------



## mkd

Loves Harmony said:


> Hey ladies!
> I need some advice. Can you tell me what i can purchase for my twist out? I need something with some hold?


 I have been experimenting with what to use on my braidouts.  I have used KCCC and HV gelly.  I like the HV better.


----------



## Shay72

Loves Harmony said:


> Hey ladies!
> I need some advice. Can you tell me what i can purchase for my twist out? I need something with some hold?


 Aloe vera gelly


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Shay:  Did your Sakura arrive yet?


----------



## chebaby

Loves Harmony said:


> Hey ladies!
> I need some advice. Can you tell me what i can purchase for my twist out? I need something with some hold?


so far my best twist outs have been with hairveda whipped gelly. but afroveda pur whipped gelly has more hold. i also like afroveda hemp seed butter for hold.


----------



## Ltown

I like making my own spritz, I have nettle, horsetail and burdock teas, all kind of essential oils, silk and wheat proteins oh and I have Vitamin E and grapeseek extract as my preservative I'm sorry had to get that in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I like making my own spritz, I have nettle, horsetail and burdock teas, all kind of essential oils, silk and wheat proteins oh and I have Vitamin E and grapeseek extract as my preservative* I'm sorry had to get that in.


 
Girl, next time you have a little extra, send me a little. 

I have an empty spritz bottle I can send you!


----------



## chebaby

im about to rinse this honey mask out. shampoo once and then condition and detangle with my honey mask kbb mask mix. i dont think im going to twist my hair tonight. i misht but i doubt it because this weekend seemed like it went by pretty fast so im being lazy the rest of the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Decided to use my Claudie Honeysuckle Cream Rinse on Tuesday *looks side-eyed at Che*  to Co-Wash with.  

I can always finish up with HV Acai if something in the HCR is lacking.erplexed

Will DC w/SSI and hopefully finish that up.  I ordered a back-up during the Sale and it has shipped.


----------



## Charz

Packing sucks. I forgot I had so many clothes, makeup and hair products.

I hope I can use up some more hair products to lighten my load.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *Packing sucks*. I forgot I had so many clothes, makeup and hair products.
> 
> I hope I can use up some more hair products to lighten my load.


 
It's Getting Closer..........

And yes, you do have Major "STUFF"


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's Getting Closer..........
> 
> And yes, you do have Major "STUFF"




I'm gonna get one of these from IKEA for my makeup!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> I'm gonna get one of these from IKEA for my makeup!


 
NICE!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

btw:  CURLMART is Having 15% off Ends tomorrow Discount Code:  *REPAIR15*

@Che:  Now you can stock up on MHC
@Vonnie & Ltown:  Darcy's

@Errone else........Oyin, Eulcence, KKKT, KC Jessicurl, Curl Junkie etc....Prods....


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Mornin ladies, finally washed my hair this morning. I used up cj smoothing conditioner and elucence clarifying shampoo. I decided against the baking soda. After much debating i ordered from curl mart i got
> 
> cj smoothing conditioner (re up)
> elucence clarifying poo (re up)
> oyin burnt sugar pomade (new)
> oyin grand poo bar(new)
> jessicurl wdt (new)
> 
> I have used jessicurl before, but getting the rehab and the smoothing conditioner was too much. I picked the one that i liked better and decided to go with something cheaper. Will be moisturizing with deja's and lucious to get it used up.




La, I hope you googled and got a 15% coupon for that order!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Decided to use my Claudie Honeysuckle Cream Rinse on Tuesday **looks side-eyed at Che**  to Co-Wash with.
> 
> I can always finish up with HV Acai if something in the HCR is lacking.erplexed
> 
> Will DC w/SSI and hopefully finish that up.  I ordered a back-up during the Sale and it has shipped.






So, I had a virus also, but not from fotki. I accidentally clicked on some kind of link and that was it.  I finally got it straight, though. 

I used up a Mizani shampoo, CJ Rehab, CJ Hibiscus & Banana, and a JBCO. Oh, and Darcy's Cherry Kernel Oil, or some kind of Kernel oil.  I have a s**tload of deep conditioners right now so I am going to work on using them up. The next 2 I'm working on are MHC So Deep and Honey Hair Mask, and I'm almost finished with SSI Okra and an Olive & Orange. I have backups of the SSI stuff and I'll reup on both CJ conditioners later. Looooove them!!! 

T, I haven't had any MHC go bad on me. I use those joints as soon as I get them.  I barely have them for 8 weeks, much less 8 months.


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> Packing sucks. I forgot I had so many clothes, makeup and hair products.
> 
> I hope I can use up some more hair products to lighten my load.



Oh, Charz. I had that SSI Amazon pomade and it was thick as all get out. Shay would have loved it.   It was extra thick!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, I haven't had any MHC go bad on me. I use those joints as soon as I get them.  *I barely have them for 8 weeks, much less 8 months*.


 
 8 Weeks???

I could never get through them that quick! 

She 'claims' the average shelf life is 8-12 months 

So, I will see.

But, I will definitely put them in rotation next wash day!  They're in the Fridge for now tho'


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> * 8 Weeks???
> *
> I could never get through them that quick!
> 
> She 'claims' the average shelf life is 8-12 months
> 
> So, I will see.
> 
> But, I will definitely put them in rotation next wash day!  They're in the Fridge for now tho'



 You know I'm heavy handed!! And they work so well, I usually use them like every other wash so they go fast. 

When is BJ's big sale gonna be?? Labor Day or what?? Anybody know??

ETA: I just answered my own question. She's having it in September. Methi set will be 25% (I'm getting that!!) and favorites will be on sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *When is BJ's big sale gonna be?? Labor Day or what?? Anybody know??
> 
> ETA: I just answered my own question. She's having it in September. Methi set will be 25% (I'm getting that!!) and favorites will be on sale.*


 
I want to try the Hydrasilica Spray (Spritz). 

September will prolly be when the Vatika Frosting Returns.....

I hope the MoistPRO/Moist24.7 & Acai is on Sale.


----------



## Charz

I used up a KBB hair necter


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I want to try the Hydrasilica Spray (Spritz).
> 
> September will prolly be when the Vatika Frosting Returns.....
> *
> I hope the MoistPRO/Moist24.7 & Acai is on Sale*.



Me, too! I told her she should have a package deal on those joints. She's having the sale to go with the "Return of Vatika Frosting!!" It's gonna be madness!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Me, too! *I told her she should have a package deal on those joints*. She's having the sale to go with the "Return of Vatika Frosting!!" *It's gonna be madness!!!*


 
I still ain't got my Whipped Ends.  It's been about 2 weeks now

Imma e-mail her if I don't get a shipping notice soon.

Yeah, I would like for those to be on sale too!  All 3 of them!

Madness Indeed!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm thinking about buying a Jar of BBD Stretch Friday. 

This time, I will act like I got some 'sense' and not give 3/4ths of it away.

That will be my only spend.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm thinking about buying a Jar of BBD Stretch Friday.
> 
> This time, I will act like I got some 'sense' and not give 3/4ths of it away.
> 
> That will be my only spend.



How do you use that???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> How do you use that???


 
I use it as a Leave-In.  It's a Leave-In Reconstructor.  I apply and then dry under the dryer.  It's suppose to work best w/"Heat."  

I think it really helped my Hair alot when I was using it weekly (before I ran out).  

I read in a BBD Thread, a Poster said she was told you should take a break from it every once while.  I'm not sure.  I've never heard that.  

But I can certainly tell a difference.  Imma definitely pick up another jar.  It will be my Leave-In for Fall/Winter.


----------



## mkd

I started working on a pear KBB milk.  It smells pretty good.  The formula that I just got seems much thinner and more runny though


----------



## JJamiah

Hey Ladies 

I bought last week Nu Gro spray and grease I think I told you guys, I didn't get them yet.

I also picked up some hair accessories from Etsy.com
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=485300&page=29
Post 1123 & 1124 

I ordered a couple of Lacefronts human hair and the Mommy HH wig 

Bad EXPERIENCE with my Mina, I was grilling last Saturday and Mina got damaged  from excess heat. 

HUH!

Also I have 2 more days before I break down my braids.

& back to school schopping is 99% finished


----------



## Brownie518

I just remembered I have an Ojon set sitting around. I guess I'll pull that out and start using it. I think its one with the new pre-cleansing treatment or something. I'll have to check it out. Has anyone used that?


----------



## *fabulosity*

OK.. so I finally found a GOOD target... I only allowed myself 3 things..

Knot Today
Shea Moisture Reconstructor Elixir
Shea Moisture Coconut Oil and Hisbiscus Moisture Mist

I can't wait to use them! And I can't wait to buy the rest of the stuff at that target..


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> La, I hope you googled and got a 15% coupon for that order!!!



Sure did, it was right on the front page, it helped a little.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> btw: CURLMART is Having 15% off Ends tomorrow Discount Code: *REPAIR15*
> 
> @Che: Now you can stock up on MHC
> @Vonnie & Ltown: Darcy's
> 
> @Errone else........Oyin, Eulcence, KKKT, KC Jessicurl, Curl Junkie etc....Prods....


 
No thank you PJ pusha! I'm good still waiting for SSI shipment and need to wait until BF. I forgot to mention I brought trader joe's conditioner, couldn't find the organix aloe vera but it will be on sale again.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> I want to try the Hydrasilica Spray (Spritz).
> 
> *September will prolly be when the Vatika Frosting Returns..*...
> 
> I hope the MoistPRO/Moist24.7 & Acai is on Sale.



Yes. I checked.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Decided to use my Claudie Honeysuckle Cream Rinse on Tuesday **looks side-eyed at Che*  *to Co-Wash with.
> 
> I can always finish up with HV Acai if something in the HCR is lacking.erplexed
> 
> Will DC w/SSI and hopefully finish that up.  I ordered a back-up during the Sale and it has shipped.


im sure you will love it


----------



## chebaby

yall make me want to place a curlmart order. i must restrain myself.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> yall make me want to place a curlmart order. *i must restrain myself*.



Me, too!!  I have waaayyyyy too many conditioners right now!! I might have to do a no buy in September, right after my HV stockup.  I'll only be getting the Methi set, Moist 24/7, and Moist PRO.


----------



## Brownie518

Anita Grant is having 15% off, code *i am beautiful.* Until 8/31.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning, early riser!

I hood dry, and flat iron my hair for length check and see if I can tolerate hair in my face I'll be washing it by Tuesday. 

No one using up much any around here

IDareT, you are not going to need anything for BF 

I'll be MIA Thur-Sun going Vegas to Steve Harvey Hoodie, can't wait this is long over due vacation/trip. Online school started, I'm have to get to work and stop hangin in here buying stuff.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay: Did your Sakura arrive yet?


I didn't purchase any.

I'm up in here bs'ing. Headed to Atlantic City. I will be back on Wednesday. Decided not to take my laptop. Doesn't mean I won't get on though. We'll see.

Finished Curls Coconut Curlada. I have 1 back up. It is a keeper.  Believe it or not I most likely will not purchase any Hairveda in September.I will wait til BF. Then I will restock on my Sitrinillah pail and my Moist PRO and Moist 24/7 gallons. I really need her to have Acai Berry in a gallon too.


----------



## mkd

I think I am doing a length check this weekend and letting my sister trim my hair.  I may ask her to take of 3 or 4 inches to allow my nape to catch up.


----------



## Day36

Merning cuties! I think I will straighten this weekend...maybe. lol. How's everyone?


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone. i have been thinking about straightening too lol. but i wont. im too afraid of heat. but i did stretch my hair out and it is coming up on apl in the front.arm are too short to pull on the back lmao. i cant wait to see where my hair is this time next year.

today im just going to do a low puff on co washed hair. i think i will use AO gpb conditioner this time.


----------



## mkd

Day36 said:


> Merning cuties! I think I will straighten this weekend...maybe. lol. How's everyone?


 Hiya Day!

Anyone have any KBB hair milk purchased after she changed bottles?


----------



## BrownBetty

JJamiah said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> I bought last week *Nu Gro spray and grease *I think I told you guys, I didn't get them yet.
> 
> I also picked up some hair accessories from Etsy.com
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=485300&page=29
> Post 1123 & 1124
> 
> I ordered a couple of Lacefronts human hair and the Mommy HH wig
> 
> Bad EXPERIENCE with my Mina, I was grilling last Saturday and Mina got damaged  from excess heat.
> 
> HUH!
> 
> Also I have 2 more days before I break down my braids.
> 
> & back to school schopping is 99% finished



Watch out for that stuff.  I used it last summer (poo, con, spray) and it thinned my hair out something awful. I couldn't put my finger on what the problem was and then I figured it was nu gro.  Then I heard a couple of people on yt mention the same problem.

Hi ladies!

I used up my box of loreal hair fixer.  It is a staple so it is a rebuy.


----------



## natura87

Morning ladies. 

I am going to see of I can get this PS to last 3 week to a month. I am 1.5 weeks in and it is going well.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies,

I'm getting my fix in before starting another work week.

I am resisting the urge to order from curlmart.  I honestly have enough to last for a bit. Plus I have SSI waiting for me at my grandparents house.  i can't justify a purchase of anything. I have cowash (HV, SSI, Skala), DC moisture & protein (SSI, Komaza, WDT, Jasmine's and some protein add ins), Leave-ins like crazy (SSI, Komaza, Aloeba, Jasmine's, Mozeke, KBB, Sheamoisture, BRBC).  Styling products may be my only product in lack (butters, Shea moisture, Curls, and the new SSI stuff), but I know I'm getting some stuff from Mozeke soon.

My hair will be in this style until Friday so I won't be using up much and if I start doing more PS I definitely won't be using up much, unless I retwist the whole head or something like that. 

 I may start cowashing in twists in the fall/winter vs doing a new set every week or so.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Loves Harmony said:


> Hey ladies!
> I need some advice. Can you tell me what i can purchase for my twist out? I need something with some hold?



Something I've noticed.  If your hair holds a pattern well then you don't need to much product for hold. 

My friend has to twist her hair every night to every other night because it doesn't hold a pattern very well even if she uses a butter or gel like product.  Me I can twist let dry and it will last several days (if it's not too humid).  This plays  a big role in the type of product you need for hold IMHO.

I've been using the Shea Moisture Curl Smoothie, Curls step 4 something,  Mozeke-Mango Kupuca Holding butter and the Babassou Twisting Cream.  I  also like Almond Glaze but beeswax and my hair are mortal enemies so I  use that very sparingly.  Shoot I may give it away.


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Something I've noticed. If your hair holds a pattern well then you don't need to much product for hold.
> 
> *My friend has to twist her hair every night to every other night because it doesn't hold a pattern very well even if she uses a butter or gel like product.* Me I can twist let dry and it will last several days (if it's not too humid). This plays a big role in the type of product you need for hold IMHO.
> 
> I've been using the Shea Moisture Curl Smoothie, Curls step 4 something, Mozeke-Mango Kupuca Holding butter and the Babassou Twisting Cream. I also like Almond Glaze but beeswax and my hair are mortal enemies so I use that very sparingly. Shoot I may give it away.


 This is me.  I can only get one day  out of a braid out.  I have to bun the next day.  I am re doing my braid outs every 3 days right now.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> This is me. I can only get one day out of a braid out. I have to bun the next day. I am re doing my braid outs every 3 days right now.


 
Me three, can't hold a day. I had good flat iron this morning and as right now gone. My hair don't like wax either, I've been using Darcy's butter and it good for one day so I probably won't purchase anything with wax in it.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Something I've noticed.  If your hair holds a pattern well then you don't need to much product for hold.
> 
> My friend has to twist her hair every night to every other night because it doesn't hold a pattern very well even if she uses a butter or gel like product.  Me I can twist let dry and it will last several days (if it's not too humid).  This plays  a big role in the type of product you need for hold IMHO.
> *
> I've been using the Shea Moisture Curl Smoothie, Curls step 4 something,  Mozeke-Mango Kupuca Holding butter and the Babassou Twisting Cream.  I  also like Almond Glaze but beeswax and my hair are mortal enemies so I  use that very sparingly.  Shoot I may give it away.


i agree with the bolded. my hair is already very defined but the minute i braid or twist it it gets stretched out very easily. i can get a good twist out or braid out but it never lasts more than a day because my hair gets flat super fast.


speaking of twist outs. today i woke up extra extra early and wanted to do something different to my hair so i washed and conditioned(used up my kbb mask and honey mask) and then put on some curl junkie coffee coco curl cream lite in the shower and then when i got out i made 8 big twists using curl junkie curls in a bottle. i wrapped my hair in a towel for 30 mintues and then let air dry for another hour but it seemed like my hair would not dry so i had to smooth it back into a puff. my hair is very defined and soft right now. it also has some shine to it. i just wish it would have dried the way i had it so it could have been a nice quick twist out.

curlmart has a new deep conditioner i am going to get. its by spiral solution. it has all type of great ingredients including amla, brahmi, cupuacu and a bunch of oils.


----------



## chebaby

i think i love the curls in a bottle. it is much better than kccc. it gives shine, hold and definition. i just have to put aside enough time so that it can dry. and to think i had planned on selling this.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i think i love the curls in a bottle. it is much better than kccc. it gives shine, hold and definition. i just have to put aside enough time so that it can dry. and to think i had planned on selling this.


 I was eyeing that curls in a bottle for braid outs Che.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....

Just finished up my Itty Bitty Hurr.  I used up: 

1 3.3 Bottle of Nexxus Emergencee 
1 16oz Jar of SSI Fortifying Masque.

I had a "Haul" arrive today.  I got:

SSI 16 oz Bottle Orange & Olive Conditioner, 
2 Okra Reconstructors 
1 16oz Fortifying Masque.

I received my Ends #1 from Claudie and My Komaza products.

I am a Happy Camper!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I was eyeing that curls in a bottle for braid outs Che.


i really like it. the first time i used it i didnt see what was so good about it. its more of a serum than it is a gel. but it does have hold. i think if my twists would have dried it would have been a really nice set. im going to try it again on sunday since i usually have a lot of time on my hands that day.

T, sounds like you got a really yummy haul


----------



## chebaby

tomorrow im going to do a protein treatment on dry hair using my packet of palmers coconut protein conditioner. i only have one packet so i will use that up. after i use up a jar of something i will get a few more packs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I sprayed my Hair with some DB Cherry Kernel Hair Oil. 

I love that stuff.


----------



## chebaby

^^^i bet its nice. i love DB peach kernel oil. the smell is yummy.


----------



## chebaby

bump bump bump lmao


----------



## fattyfatfat

so...I didnt really finish anything, but I did give away two items today. I gave away the last of my YTC conditioner and my njoi creations ayurvedic butter with sulfur added. I gave away the YTC b/c the last little bit wouldnt really cover my hair and I wanted to get the NCAB out of my stash so I could move on to the Bee Mine serum. I used the serum today and I like it.


----------



## chebaby

i was thinking about having a sale or giving stuff away but then i saw splinta24 on youtube and she keeps everything and then revisits them. and i thought i could do the same. i figure the longer my hair gets the more tolerable it will become of certain products???


----------



## Ltown

Che, I've been checking out the curls at target too and it's looks good to me, definately cheaper than curlmart. No wax or shea butter works for me. Oh I did give away some of my just brought Trader joe(good friend), skala(yes still have some), tresemme, suave.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I have a coupon for $1 or $2 off something from the Curls Target line.   I think it expires in Dec 2010. What would be good to try out?


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I have a coupon for $1 or $2 off something from the Curls Target line. I think it expires in Dec 2010. What would be good to try out?


 I think I am going to try this line too.  I have to look at the products next time I am in there, which is like every weekend


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> I think I am going to try this line too.  I have to look at the products next time I am in there, which is like every weekend



I have to refrain from going to Target. I get up in that movie/music section and lose my mind.  

The one with the Curls is by my mom's house which is like 15minutes from my house.  Funny thing is that it is on the edge of all the neighborhoods-black, white, latino, asian. The "new" black section is usually only partially ran thru.  Mostly cuz no one really knows about the products, trying to spending that kind of $ on the products (Ms. Jessie's) and there are 2 BSS across the street from it.


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I have to refrain from going to Target. I get up in that movie/music section and lose my mind.
> 
> The one with the Curls is by my mom's house which is like 15minutes from my house. Funny thing is that it is on the edge of all the neighborhoods-black, white, latino, asian. The "new" black section is usually only partially ran thru. Mostly cuz no one really knows about the products, trying to spending that kind of $ on the products (Ms. Jessie's) and there are 2 BSS across the street from it.


 I lose my mind each and every time I go to target.  The one in my neighborhood gets A LOT of action in the new black section.


----------



## Minty

I'm on a partial no buy....well a clothes buy rather, but someone please PM me when the Hairveda sale gets poppin.  I will probably order some more henna from hennasouq and some mango butter & essential oils, but I see that will be it for 2010. 

I want a Pibbs - 
I've got alot of products to get through, and keeping a journal on top of that.


----------



## Charz

Welp, Fall is coming up soon! With that I will be in twists until Spring after October 1st! I love my wool hats and beanies and those are  with a fro or bun.


----------



## natura87

Still havent bought anything.

I DC'd overnight with Africa's Best Organic something or other and rinsed it out this morning with a Suave conditioner.I slicked some "Juice" and Devacurl Angell on my hair, shook and let it do what it wanted to do. I actually got a complement. I have been super busy babysitting my little cousin and trying to tame his frizz. This little chocolate drop has super fine MBL 3b/c hair that wont stay down for the life of me.  Believe me, I tried. His hair laughs at the mere mention of gel. Never again will I complain about frizz and flyaways.


----------



## chebaby

last night i used the curlmart code for a 20% discount and i got curl junkie protein treatment(forgot the name), oyin whipped pudding(i missed it) and spiral solutions deep conditioner. i hope i love it.

today i co washed with darcys pumpkin conditioner, i forgot to do my protein so i will do it tomorrow, and then did a slick low puff using curls milkshak and aloe vera gel as  my leave in. i used a mix of kbb hair cream and aloe gel as my slicking aid. i forgot how shiny the kbb cream makes my hair if used on damp to dry hair, not so much on wet hair. my hair looks and feels so soft. even with my AC on in the car my hair stayed soft when it usually gets hard.


----------



## natura87

I dont like how my twists look. I think I will take them out tonight or tomorrow morning, rock half a twistout for a day and then make some bantus or box braids.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Welp, Fall is coming up soon! With that I will be in twists until Spring after October 1st! I love my wool hats and beanies and those are  with a fro or bun.



I love fall, beanie and slouch hat time. Ive been looking on etsy for a good selection.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies.......

Sorry I'm Late.

Just rubbed on some KBB Hair Butter (CocoLime) one of my Fav Scents!

Didn't get any packages today, but my Hairveda Shipped YAY!

Not too much going on.  Still working on these ends. 

IK eventually, they will need a good trim.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*crickets chirping*erplexed

Hey Ltown:  Where errbody at?


----------



## chebaby

im here. i was on youtube trying to find some product reviews lol. no such luck.

how often are you going to trim T?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *how often are you going to trim T?*


 

Not very. 

Last time I did it was in April.  

And I guess I shouldn't say "Trim" that would be the wrong 'word'

Cuz it was more like "dust"


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> *crickets chirping*erplexed
> 
> Hey Ltown: Where errbody at?


 
I'm packing, sorry I got to get ready for the party!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I'm packing, sorry I got to get ready for the party!


 
Girl, Win you some Hair Product Money!  (CHA-CHING)


----------



## chebaby

im looking for a new hair butter. i just have that itch to try a hair butter.


----------



## mkd

I am here.  I am about to rinse out my HV sintrinillah and the braid my hair for a braid out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im looking for a new hair butter. i just have that itch to try a hair butter.


 
Those "New" SheScentIt butters are suppose to be very, very nice.


----------



## chebaby

i was thinking about shescentit. that way i can finally reup on banana brulee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wanna get my BBD Stretch this week. 

Actually I can wait until later in the Fall (Octoberish).  If I can "resist" buying something, I will.

BUT.....If I can't, I will get the BBD and call it a day.


----------



## *fabulosity*

hey ladies...
So yeah.. I think I really like the Shea Moisture Reconstructing Elixir... it's really light.. I sprayed some in my hands and put it on my ends before I wrapped... it wasn't greasy or anything... 

I was going to ask what is the consistency of the Darcy's oils.. the kernel ones.. are they light?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *I was going to ask what is the consistency of the Darcy's oils.. the kernel ones.. are they light?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Extremely Light.
> 
> Get the Cherry!
> 
> *i don't know what happen to this crazy looking post*


----------



## chebaby

i thought the darcy oil(the peach) was medium texture. its not as light as coconut oil but it isnt as thick as castor oil. maybe the texture of jojoba oil???


----------



## mkd

I am sitting under the dryer letting my braids dry a little.  Otherwise, I will wake up very damp hair and an ugly braid out.


----------



## chebaby

i thought about doing a twist out tonight using the kbb hair cream thats really a hair butter and came half full. its not like i can sell it since its not even full.
or since my wash and go puff was so defined today using milkshake and aloe gel i thought about using that too.

i think ill wait to do my protein treatment and then do another twist out.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i thought about doing a twist out tonight using the *kbb hair cream thats really a hair butter and came half full. its not like i can sell it since its not even full.*
> or since my wash and go puff was so defined today using milkshake and aloe gel i thought about using that too.
> 
> i think ill wait to do my protein treatment and then do another twist out.


 That KBB thread in the vendors forum


----------



## chebaby

^^^i know i was reading it. put people still love her products so i dont think itll be a problem for her.


----------



## chebaby

im really shocked the way kbb customer service has changed.


----------



## mkd

Che, do you think the Darcy's leave in performs as well the KBB?  I get completely different results with the KCKT.  I can't even compare it to the KBB.  Its like I have a whole different head of hair using the 2.


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, checking in. Im going to cowash today with mbc, braid with he leave in and seal with ab herbal oil. I really like the he leave in better than my bee mine products, keeps my hair moisturized longer. Sometimes i can get lazy and only moisturize 1x a week. My deja's will be gone this week or next week, still working on the lucious.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> im really shocked the way kbb customer service has changed.



How has it changed?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, do you think the Darcy's leave in performs as well the KBB?  I get completely different results with the KCKT.  I can't even compare it to the KBB.  Its like I have a whole different head of hair using the 2.


yea kbb and kckt are pretty different. i get two different results too.
i think the darcys daily leave in is just as good as kbb milk. in fact when i put on darcys leave in my hair instantly reacts. i can immediately feel softness to the point where sometimes i feel like my hair is too soft. thats what i will be replacing my kbb milk with. and i think the ingredients are close too.
i just know that kckt i can get on the ground so it would be a close staple.



today i didnt get a chance to do my protein treatment like i wanted to so i ended up slicking on some aveda damage remedy conditioner(i have one use left) and my hair feels great. i still dont know if this is protein or moisture but i love it. i still have some of the treatment left.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> How has it changed?


im referring to the ingredient change and then lying about it, erasing reviews that arent 100% great, assuming customers are lying when they say they had a problem with an order or particular product. and if you go into the vendor forum the list goes on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies, finished up that DB Herbal Hair Spritz.  Will not replace. 

I have some (Spritz) coming from Ltown, Jasmine's and I think someplace else..... And I recently bought a couple from Komaza. _*don't judge*_

The next one I purchase will be HV Hydrasilica or I might get more of Njoi Herbal Tea Spritz (if I like it).  

That's what I'll be using now.

I spritzed (DB), applied a little KBB Hair Milk (Coco Mango), and sealed w/a little Cherry Kernel Oil.

I now have my scarf on and set for the night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Going to read KBB in the Vendor Forum* 

When I finish up these Hair Milks/Butters, I will probably just stick to DB (Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Cream) or the Shea Lotion *if I like it*  

And for the Butters, maybe MHC, Komaza or something comparable.

I'm fine with the switch. I have the KBB DC'er but haven't used it yet

Saving it for a special occasion. 

Maybe in October after I relax.


----------



## chebaby

^^^^girl you make me wish i was at home doing my hair and relaxing.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> **Going to read KBB in the Vendor Forum**
> 
> When I finish up these Hair Milks/Butters, I will probably just stick to DB (Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Cream) or the Shea Lotion *if I like it*
> 
> And for the Butters, maybe MHC, Komaza or something comparable.
> 
> I'm fine with the switch. I have the KBB DC'er but haven't used it yet
> 
> Saving it for a special occasion.
> 
> Maybe in October after I relax.


at the bolded


----------



## La Colocha

My hair is so soft right now. I forgot how much i liked the africa's best herbal oil. Being a pj made me ditch it, but this is a good $2.00 oil. Now i can finish up my shea oil and move on using that. Im kind of kicking myself now for buying the oyin burnt sugar pomade, i guess i will find some kind of use for it. Does anyone know the shelf life of the oyin pomade?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ^^^^girl you make me wish i was at home doing my hair and *relaxing.*


 
Chile, I mean this kind of RELAXING! = :burning:  

You know what I mean?????


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile, I mean this kind of RELAXING! = :burning:
> 
> You know what I mean?????


oh ok. well you know that not what i meant


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh ok. *well you know that not what i meant*


 
Yeah.

@bolded.

_*need to see where HV is, since it shipped yesterday*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> _**need to see where HV is, since it shipped yesterday**_


 
Well, my HV is here in Da' City. 

Maybe it will get delivered tomorrow.

3 weeks later_*nah....i ain't gon' hate on bj*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, my HV is here in Da' City.
> 
> Maybe it will get delivered tomorrow.
> 
> 3 weeks later_**nah....i ain't gon' hate on bj**_


thats my job


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thats my job*


 
Girl, If I wasn't so Strung-Out on that Sitrinillah _*and to a certain degree Almond Glaze*_....oh yeah.....and the Whipped Ends Hydration...oh yeah and the Acai Phyto Berry, oh...and the Moist 24/7 and um....the MoistPRO

I'd be:

She Got Me Girl!


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> im referring to the ingredient change and then lying about it, erasing reviews that arent 100% great, assuming customers are lying when they say they had a problem with an order or particular product. and if you go into the vendor forum the list goes on.



Whoa...... Well that makes me want to scratch KBB off the list completely. I mean the size is one thing...but this?  Wow. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> Whoa...... Well that makes me want to scratch KBB off the list completely. I mean the size is one thing...but this?  Wow. Thanks for the heads up.


and what makes it so bad is that her products are great


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, If I wasn't so Strung-Out on that Sitrinillah _*and to a certain degree Almond Glaze*_....oh yeah.....and the Whipped Ends Hydration...oh yeah and the Acai Phyto Berry, oh...and the Moist 24/7 and um....the MoistPRO
> 
> I'd be:
> 
> She Got Me Girl!


miss T i think its safe to say you are sprung lmao. 

dont worry i understand. i think afroveda got a hold on me because im over here stalking the site lol. i want to try the totally twisted butter even though i remember hating the smell. i have issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and what makes it so bad is that her products are great*


 
Girl, I've moved on.  They Ain't 'bout to worry me.

So, I can send you some Hair Milk?  I have a White Tea and a Cammomile Sage I think?

I also have a couple Butters.....I can re-send you the Coco-Lime (it's prolly yours anyway)I'm using one I got from Brownie.... 

And I have a White Tea Butter (I think) and an Eygptian Musk Butter.

Lemme know. 

You got it, if you need/want it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I've moved on.  They Ain't 'bout to worry me.
> 
> So, I can send you some Hair Milk?  I have a White Tea and a Cammomile Sage I think?
> 
> I also have a couple Butters.....I can re-send you the Coco-Lime (it's prolly yours anyway)I'm using one I got from Brownie....
> 
> And I have a White Tea Butter (I think) and an Eygptian Musk Butter.
> 
> Lemme know.
> 
> You got it, if you need/want it.


thanx girl but im good. i have so many of her milks on good for the rest of the year. and i hated the hair buttererplexed. i was in love with the hair cream but i still have 1 and a half jars of that too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thanx girl but im good. i have so many of her milks on good for the rest of the year*. and i hated the hair buttererplexed. i was in love with the hair cream but i still have 1 and a half jars of that too


 
*Just Sayin'*

If you eva' need any.....

Cause I know if I eva' needed somethin' you'd hook me up too.

Sorry I don't have the Hair Cream(s).


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Just Sayin'*
> 
> If you eva' need any.....
> 
> *Cause I know if I eva' needed somethin' you'd hook me up too*.
> 
> Sorry I don't have the Hair Cream(s).


yep, you know i would


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yep, you know i would


 
I got a Claudie Honeysuckle Cream Rinse I can send you!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got a Claudie Honeysuckle Cream Rinse I can send you!


no thank you

girl im still trying to decide between shescentit and afroveda. urggg such jard decisions


----------



## La Colocha

Che you use the oyin burnt sugar pomade right? Do you know the shelf life? I can't find any info on it.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Che you use the oyin burnt sugar pomade right? Do you know the shelf life? I can't find any info on it.


i dont know the exact shelf life but i remember reading somewhere that most of their products should be used in 6 months to a year. i think it says it on the side of the whipped pudding jar.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Che you use the oyin burnt sugar pomade right? *Do you know the shelf life?* I can't find any info on it.


 
I have it, but don't know.  Sorry

Imma go with the 8-12 month shelf life for errrthang...


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have it, but don't know.  Sorry
> 
> Imma go with the 8-12 month shelf life for errrthang...



Thanks ladies, i think its only a 4oz jar so it should not take me that long to use it, if i keep it in rotation.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Thanks ladies, i think its only a 4oz jar so it should not take me that long to use it, if i keep it in rotation.


i have the 4oz jar and ive had it for a while. no wait im lying i just got this jar. the jar before this one ive had for a year and i didnt see a difference in it until i decided to throw it away. so im pretty sure it lasts a year. plus its only wax, oils and butters so it cant expire that fast right???


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i have the 4oz jar and ive had it for a while. no wait im lying i just got this jar. the jar before this one ive had for a year and i didnt see a difference in it until i decided to throw it away. so im pretty sure it lasts a year. plus its only wax, oils and butters so it cant expire that fast right???



It should be good as long as water isn't introduced into it, and im pretty safe with my natural products keeping my hands dry and clean every time i use them. I assume a little goes a long way? A year is a long time. Good lawd that's a long time*chris rock voice*


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> It should be good as long as water isn't introduced into it, and im pretty safe with my natural products keeping my hands dry and clean every time i use them. I assume a little goes a long way? A year is a long time. Good lawd that's a long time*chris rock voice*


lmao it is a long time. i didnt use it too often because i only liked it to slick back my hair. at the time i wasnt into twist and braid outs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Good lawd that's a long time***chris rock voice**


 
Yep  Girl....It's Gon' last a while.

It's a very _thick & dense_ product


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep  Girl....It's Gon' last a while.
> 
> It's a very _thick & dense_ product



I didnt like it. I loved the Shine and Define though.


----------



## natura87

Tonight I will just spritz and wrap, heck thats all I'll do for the rest of the week. I posted pics of my current style in the Newly Natural thread.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *I didnt like it*. I loved the Shine and Define though.


 
I was _'unsure'_ about it the first time I had it,erplexed but I repurchased it recently to try on my Po' Endz. 

I've been following Starronda's posts on her ends and she's been using it to 'seal' with, so I thought I'd give it another try specifically for this purpose (with my Claudies Ends and/or HV Ends Stuff).

When I used it before, I was using it (like Che), to slick my hair down. 

It reminded me of that Murray's Pomade in a can (old skool)

How were you using it Natura?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *Tonight I will just spritz and wrap*, heck thats all I'll do for the rest of the week. I posted pics of my current style in the Newly Natural thread.


 
What are you Spritzing with?


----------



## chebaby

shine and define is something i didnt like until i figured out how to use it for my hair. i only like it in conjuction with the whipped pudding or pomade.

my package should arrive tomorrow. the shine and define, honey hemp conditioner and honestly i cant remember what else i ordered. i made another order after that of the curl mart protein treatment, spiral solutions deep conditioner and oyin whipped pudding.


----------



## chebaby

oh the myhoneychild honey mask.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^^^^^

I hope I get packages tomorrow too.  

Ltown has me a little worried about Jasmines Silk Detangling Spray.erplexed  

I hope I like it.


----------



## chebaby

did Ltown say she didnt like it?
i think i had it forever ago and i think i remember it being slightly thick.


----------



## chebaby

when i get my package tomorrow i will co wash with honey hemp conditioner, leave some in and then do some big twists for a twist out with either shine and define and aloe gel or shine and define and bsp. i cant wait


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *did Ltown say she didnt like it?*
> i think i had it forever ago and i think i remember it being slightly thick.


 
Yup

If I Don't....I will trade it for something with Fab


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was _'unsure'_ about it the first time I had it,erplexed but I repurchased it recently to try on my Po' Endz.
> 
> I've been following Starronda's posts on her ends and she's been using it to 'seal' with, so I thought I'd give it another try specifically for this purpose (with my Claudies Ends and/or HV Ends Stuff).
> 
> When I used it before, I was using it (like Che), to slick my hair down.
> 
> It reminded me of that Murray's Pomade in a can (old skool)
> 
> How were you using it Natura?



I tried to seal with it and I tried it for twists and it just made my hair...I dunno, whats the word..kinda clammy feeling, dry, not crispy but just blahh. Its one of the few products I don't like on my hair. I like it on my skin but its not a repurchase.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> What are you Spritzing with?



David Babaii Bohemian Sunspray mixed with CareFree Curl.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, If I wasn't so Strung-Out on that Sitrinillah _*and to a certain degree Almond Glaze*_....oh yeah.....and the Whipped Ends Hydration...oh yeah and the Acai Phyto Berry, oh...and the Moist 24/7 and um....the MoistPRO
> 
> I'd be:
> 
> She Got Me Girl!


 She got me too


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> shine and define is something i didnt like until i figured out how to use it for my hair. i only like it in conjuction with the whipped pudding or pomade.
> 
> my package should arrive tomorrow. the shine and define, honey hemp conditioner and honestly i cant remember what else i ordered. *i made another order* after that of the curl mart protein treatment, spiral solutions deep conditioner and oyin whipped pudding.


 I don't know why this made me


----------



## mkd

I think the HV whipped gelly may be making my braid outs greasy.  its either that or the massive amount of KBB hair milk.  I need to get some more styling products to braid with.


----------



## mkd

I think Karen or her "enthusiast/employee" who was arguing everyone down last time should go the thread in the vendor forum and address people's concerns.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I don't know why this made me


girl i couldnt let that 20% discount go to waste.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I think Karen or her "enthusiast/employee" who was arguing everyone down last time should go the thread in the vendor forum and address people's concerns.


i was thinking the same exact thing. but i dont even remember who the member was.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i was thinking the same exact thing. but i dont even remember who the member was.


 I do


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I do


lmao. i think i remember now. .
i would like karen herself to become a member and respond.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> I hope I get packages tomorrow too.
> 
> Ltown has me a little worried about Jasmines Silk Detangling Spray.erplexed
> 
> I hope I like it.


 
Hey let me chime in before I hit the sack for my trip 

I'm natural IDareT so it possible that it was not enough this time or it just wasn't fit for my hair. It was soft so that a good thing. I just had to use my back up manentail.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> did Ltown say she didnt like it?
> i think i had it forever ago and i think i remember it being slightly thick.


 
Che, the oyin product shine and define was sticky it has wax. I notice products with wax builds up and make my hair clumpsy, unfortunately with Darcy's butter it not as bad but it get the same after a couple of days. I find myself having to shampoo more often than I should. So now anything with wax got to go for me.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Che, the oyin product shine and define was sticky it has wax. I notice products with wax builds up and make my hair clumpsy, unfortunately with Darcy's butter it not as bad but it get the same after a couple of days. I find myself having to shampoo more often than I should. So now anything with wax got to go for me.


it didnt build up on my hair but i agree it did have a tacky feeling when i used it in the wrong combination. like i used it once with curls gel-es-c and it was a stocky mess. and i added juices and berries over it


----------



## chebaby

found a new hair line im going to try. its called ori organics. they have a bunch of conditioners and a hair mask but i have enough of those and i dont need anymore moisturizers or leave ins so im just going to get the styling butters.


----------



## Shay72

I'm back. I actually got on the site on my phone but never made it to this thread. It wasn't too bad.  

Target gets me in trouble too. They upped my limit. When I opened the letter and read it I was like "nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo"  

Figured out I like my fro better with less cowashing and "juiced up". Hydrasilica does my hair right. Once fall arrives I will cut back on cowashing.


----------



## chebaby

hey shay
i was thinking about fall too. i think im going to continue to co wash most of the week though because i hate protective styles. twists makes my hair tangle and dread ironically and i hate taking out braids.
i will just wear puffs with heavy butters for 2-3 days at a time of do a twist out since i think ive mastered it now.

i ordered the ori oganics curl styling butter in 8oz and the mango curling butter in 2oz because they were out of the full size. they have a 25% sale going on ladys so try them out.


----------



## Shay72

Ah lawd, I've been trying to avoid Ori Organics since I saw Empressri's review.  I gotta wait bc I have two packages at the post office right now.  I never made it before I left so I'm guessing it is Jasmine's and Shescentit.


----------



## Brownie518

Those Ori Organics products look good.....


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i was thinking the same exact thing. but *i dont even remember who the member was*.





mkd said:


> *I do*






Ya'll are something else!!


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, my curlmart order should be here tommorrow. Its time for me to trim my ends i can feel it. Im going to try and wait until october. Its been april and october for the past few years, so im going to stick to that plan.


----------



## mkd

Che, the ori products do look nice.  And the prices are good too!


----------



## Shay72

Ya'll will be so proud of me.  The post office talking bout they can't find my Jasmine's package.  I got my Shescentit. I didn't show my a$$...yet!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll. 

Wasn't on much last night, so had to catch up.  Sounds like I missed all the fun.

I got a major haul in the mail today. 

I got my HV Whipped Ends.  For some reason, the bottles look 'small', but I won't start  

I got MHC Molasses DC & the MHC Herbal Spritz I ordered.

And a package from Curlmart. 

So, I was a very happy Lady today.

I think when I get my Spritz from Ltown & Jasmines I may slo' my rol' with Spritz. (I think I'm good now) 

Altho'......gotta tell you, I am loving Njoi's Herbal Tea one.  I may buy 1 more once she re-opens in September.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies. i was feeling really down today so i went to whole foods and got kccc(because of bublinbrownsugar), giovanni tea tree conditioner, and a new product line called beautiful curals. i got the shea butter leave in and shea butter activator cream.

i feel a little bit better now lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hey ladies. i was feeling really down today so i went to whole foods and got kccc*(because of bublinbrownsugar), *giovanni tea tree conditioner, and a new product line called beautiful curals. i got the shea butter leave in and shea butter activator cream.*
> 
> *i feel a little bit better now lol.*


 
    Okkkkkkk...........



Glad you feel better Che.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Looking forward to doing my hair tomorrow! I can't wait.  Will use up SSI.  And that's prolly it. 

Unless I use a Tube of Ceramides or a Vial of Fermodyl.erplexed


----------



## JJamiah

I have used up the following: 

One bottle of coconut oil, one bottle of hot six oil, and my Nu Gro spray


----------



## La Colocha

Hi yall, planning wash day tommorrow. Im going to wash with oyin poo bar, detangle and condition with cj smoothing conditioner. Dc with jessicurl and moisturize and braid with he leave in and ab herbal oil. My deja's will be gone next week. Other than that i haven't used up anything else.


----------



## La Colocha

JJamiah said:


> I have used up the following:
> 
> One bottle of coconut oil, one bottle of hot six oil, and my Nu Gro spray



Jj does the hot 6 oil have cones in it? I saw that when i got the africa's best oil but the ab was cheaper.


----------



## chebaby

today i should get my oyin and mhc in the mail today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> today i should get my oyin and mhc in the mail today.


 
I have another box coming from Curlmart *okay ya'll...don't judge* and then I'm just waiting on my Jasmine's.......

I'm done for a while. 

I did really bad this month.  Really. Really. Bad.

The next things I purchase will be my 2 Wigs for Fall (September) and that BBD Stretch. (October).

Well.........then again......there may be some Labor Day Sales...... erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

Seems like we all have some curlmart coming.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Seems like we all have some curlmart coming*.


 
Girl......they try to make that Money w/those Constant 15% -20%'s 

WHO!???  They Ain't Crazy!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl......they try to make that Money *w/those Constant 15% -20%'s*
> 
> WHO!???  They Ain't Crazy!


yep when i saw the 20% off that took care of my shipping


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, the ori products do look nice.  *And the prices are good too!*


girl thats why i jumped on it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yep *when i saw the 20%* off that took care of my shipping


 
Girl......... I Ain't Mad!  Curlmart got it going on!

But for real...they wrong  

Especially with US crawling All Over that Joint.erplexed


----------



## Charz

I ain't gotsbno curl mart comin. They'd be tripping.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> I ain't gotsbno curl mart comin. They'd be tripping.



...............


----------



## chebaby

ok so because im in love with bublinbrownsugar hair is pulled out my trader joes tea tree conditioner today(ive had it over a year, i purchased it because of her in the first place lol). i stopped using it because it made my hair frizzy. back then anything with tea tree or peppermint made my hair frizzy. i aint had but a snap of hair in the first place.
well today i liked it. my hair was not firssy and i got a tiny bit of tingle.
today i got the giovanni tea tree but i will purchase the trader joes in the future because it is like $4 cheaper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

:dollar::dollar:Okay.......So Who Do You All Think Will be Having Labor Day Sales????

And........Who Do You Want to have Labor Day Sales??????

I Know.  I'm Scandulous!

That will be the only way I purchase a thing over the Labor Day....

_*but don't hold me to it*_


----------



## fattyfatfat

I want Bee Mine to have a labor dale sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> I want Bee Mine to have a labor dale sale.


 
What will you get if they do Fatty?????


----------



## fattyfatfat

Ive been eyeing the avocado creme balanced conditioner.




IDareT'sHair said:


> What will you get if they do Fatty?????


----------



## chebaby

ive been eying bee mine new deep conditioner..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> Ive been eyeing the avocado creme balanced conditioner.


 
I really Love the way that Deja Hair Milk smells  If they had a Sale, I'd be tempted. I have a sample size, "if" they had a sale, I'd be tempted to get a Full Size....

 BUT.........I'm ready to move on to the Hair Creams/Butters /Oils now, so I'd have to think pretty hard on that one.

Plus, I have about 1 1/2 bottles of KBB Hair Milk I want to get through before the weather takes a Dip.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> :dollar::dollar:Okay.......So Who Do You All Think Will be Having Labor Day Sales????
> 
> And........Who Do You Want to have Labor Day Sales??????
> 
> I Know.  I'm Scandulous!
> 
> That will be the only way I purchase a thing over the Labor Day....
> 
> _*but don't hold me to it*_



The only thing that i really want is the burts bees avocado prepoo, other than that im chillin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ive been eying bee mine new deep conditioner..........*


 
Brownie said it smells like Silicone Mix and I don't like the way that smells.

I went on MHC website, and with the exception of the Peppermint Hair Mask, I have all of her DC'ers.  So........ 

If she had a Sale (_which is 'doubtful_') I'd get another Honey Horsetail Reconstructor.  It smells wonderful.

And I love Reconstructors!


----------



## fattyfatfat

I've been wanting to try this!



La Colocha said:


> *The only thing that i really want is the burts bees avocado prepoo, other than that im chillin*.


----------



## fattyfatfat

does BM ever have sales? whats her hair milk all about?



IDareT'sHair said:


> I really Love the way that Deja Hair Milk smells If they had a Sale, I'd be tempted. I have a sample size, "if" they had a sale, I'd be tempted to get a Full Size....
> 
> BUT.........I'm ready to move on to the Hair Creams/Butters /Oils now, so I'd have to think pretty hard on that one.
> 
> Plus, I have about 1 1/2 bottles of KBB Hair Milk I want to get through before the weather takes a Dip.


----------



## La Colocha

fattyfatfat said:


> does BM ever have sales? whats her hair milk all about?



Its really light and it does give moisture good for the summer but it maybe too thin for the cold. Id say kbb hair milk is better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> does BM ever have sales? *whats her hair milk all about?*


 
Not too long ago she had 25% off!  I think it was Memorial Day or July 4th.

She also had 25% off between Christmas & New Years.

LaColocha uses the Deja's Hair Milk.  I haven't broke out my little sample yet, but it smells amazing.....

And I love the Luscious Hair Balancing Cream!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Its really light and it does give moisture good for the summer but it maybe too thin for the cold. *Id say kbb hair milk is better.*


 
Hmp. Really?

That's good to know. 

Thanks. I won't get a Full Size then.

I'll stick with Darcys.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp. Really?
> 
> That's good to know.
> 
> Thanks. I won't get a Full Size then.
> 
> I'll stick with Darcys.



Things work differently for everyone, it may be better or worse for you. I can only compare it to the other milks i have tried, kbb hair milk and nectar gave me more moisture but it does good with lucious. I haven't tried it with any other moisturizer.


----------



## chebaby

tonight im going to do a twist out with the beautiful curls leave in and curl activating cream.
sunday i will attempt a twist out charz style using kckt and kccc.

my second curl mart order has shipped.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Things work differently for everyone, it may be better or worse for you*. I can only compare it to the other milks i have tried, kbb hair milk and nectar gave me more moisture but it does good with lucious. I haven't tried it with any other moisturizer.


 
Yeah...I realize that.  But it's on the pricey side w/o a Sale. 

And IK Darcy's works great for me and it's only 12 Bucks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah...I realize that. But it's on the pricey side w/o a Sale.
> 
> And IK Darcy's works great for me and it's only 12 Bucks.


 
ETA:

If I want to spend in the range of the Deja's........

I'd just 'Opt' for another bottle of Afroveda's Ms. Bree's.  Something else, that I already know works incredibly well for my hair (AND on the Pricey Side).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*cough*

Speaking of Afroveda............I hope she has a SALE


----------



## chebaby

my ori organics shipped today and my oyin wasnt left on my porch, dummy should have left it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> *cough*
> 
> Speaking of Afroveda............I hope she has a SALE


me too


----------



## Brownie518

Hmmm, who would I like to see have a sale...well, I know Hairveda is having one. I wouldn't mind another Shescentit sale blush, maybe Darcy's, too. I love that Pumpkin conditioner! . Hopefully, Njoi will have a sale, too, so I can get some more Healthy Hair Butta and Herbal Hairdress.  A sale for Claudie's wouldn't bother me, either. 


Yes, I know I mentioned a no-buy for September after the Hairveda sale. Hopefully, these sales will have come and gone by then...erplexed

I am here on my second night of overtime. 12-hour nights can be a real b****!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hmmm, who would I like to see have a sale...well, *I know Hairveda is having one. I wouldn't mind another Shescentit sale blush, maybe Darcy's, too. I love that Pumpkin conditioner! . Hopefully, Njoi will have a sale, too, so I can get some more Healthy Hair Butta and Herbal Hairdress.  A sale for Claudie's wouldn't bother me, either.*
> 
> 
> Yes, I know I mentioned a no-buy for September after the Hairveda sale. Hopefully, these sales will have come and gone by then...erplexed
> 
> I am here on my second night of overtime. 12-hour nights can be a real b****!!


 
Good List Ms. B!

Sorry about your 12 hour shifts.


----------



## chebaby

i wish i could get some overtime at work. then maybe i wouldnt be going crazy trying to hold my hair product addiction hostage.


----------



## chebaby

my emotions have been all over the place the last couple of days. i can tell today im too emotional because i was just about to cry thinking about the darn ups man not leaving my stuff. bastid!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i wish i could get some overtime at work. *then maybe i wouldnt be going crazy trying to hold my hair product addiction hostage.*


 
Girl.....You ain't holding it too tight.... 

That "Hostage" escaped a looooonnggg time ago.


----------



## Brownie518

I would like a couple of Darcy's Pumpkin conditioners for the fall/winter, some more of her oils, and maybe try something else. From Shescentit, of course I'd get more Moisture Mist, Okra, Olive & Orange, and Fortifying conditioner.  I wish Hydratherma Naturals had sales. I need to reup on that this week. 

That Ori Organics is calling out to me. I can hear it.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> my emotions have been all over the place the last couple of days. i can tell today im too emotional because* i was just about to cry thinking about the darn ups man not leaving my stuff. bastid!!!*


 
Girl..................



Okay!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I would like a couple of Darcy's Pumpkin conditioners for the fall/winter, some more of her oils, *and maybe try something else.* From Shescentit, of course I'd get more Moisture Mist, Okra, Olive & Orange, and Fortifying conditioner.  I wish Hydratherma Naturals had sales. I need to reup on that this week.
> 
> That Ori Organics is calling out to me. I can hear it.....


 
Girl, get the Eucalpytus and Mint Hair Butter.  It's very comparable to Mixed Greens.  

I had to "force" myself to put it down. 

Because I woulda' used it up in quick fashion. 

And I only have 1.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, get the Eucalpytus and Mint Hair Butter.  It's very comparable to Mixed Greens.
> 
> I had to "force" myself to put it down.
> 
> Because I woulda' used it up in quick fashion.
> 
> *And I only have 1*.



Only 1??? Never thought I'd see the day........ 



*off to Darcy's...*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....*You ain't holding it too tight.*...
> 
> That "Hostage" escaped a looooonnggg time ago.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl..................
> 
> 
> 
> Okay!


to the first bolded. girl i was itching for some butta. i had to order something. and then i couldnt stop ordering. i started to get all of ori organics products but i showed some restraint

girl im pissed because i went to school with the ups man. come to think of it i wonder if thats why he didnt leave it. maybe he thought i would cut him if he left it and it came up missing lol.
or he could be mad because we used to be best friends and we lost contact. when he became my ups man i told him i would call him and keep in contact but i never did


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Only 1??? Never thought I'd see the day........ *
> 
> 
> 
> *off to Darcy's...*


 
Girl.......who you tellin'

Well....reason being....I wanted to see what the consistency was.  It's right up there with Mixed Greens.  It is very good.  And Light.

I just wanted to use the whole jar.  I love it! LOVE IT. LOVE IT.

I wonder how that Cherry Palm Butter is?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl im pissed *because i went to school with the ups man. come to think of it i wonder if thats why he didnt leave it.* maybe he thought i would cut him if he left it and it came up missing lol.
> *or he could be mad because we used to be best friends and we lost contact. when he became my ups man i told him i would call him and keep in contact but i never did*


 
Girl....that Boy tryna' Holla' at you! 

He just wanted a reason to hafta' come back!


----------



## JJamiah

La Colocha said:


> Jj does the hot 6 oil have cones in it? I saw that when i got the africa's best oil but the ab was cheaper.




Hey sorry I got back to you so late, i took the lil ones to football; Yes It seems to have one cone in it like the 11th ingredient


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I would like a couple of Darcy's Pumpkin conditioners for the fall/winter, some more of her oils, and maybe try something else. From Shescentit, of course I'd get more Moisture Mist, Okra, Olive & Orange, and Fortifying conditioner.  I wish Hydratherma Naturals had sales. I need to reup on that this week.
> 
> *That Ori Organics is calling out to me. I can hear it*.....


if they have great customer service and i dont have any issues with them i will purchase again. there are 2 youtube videos on the products and most of the stuff looks pretty thick. like its best for winter. but i dont mind thick products all year around. even during the winter i plan on wearing a puff most day slathered in a thick cream or butter. itll be a refresh puff though because i wont be co washing but twice a week.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> if they have great customer service and i dont have any issues with them i will purchase again. there are 2 youtube videos on the products and most of the stuff looks pretty thick. like its best for winter. but i dont mind thick products all year around. even during the winter i plan on wearing a puff most day slathered in a thick cream or butter. itll be a refresh puff though because i wont be co washing but twice a week.



Good to know!! Thanks. I can't wait for your reviews. I'll have to check out the YT videos. 


ETA: bubblinbrownsuga's hair is gorgeous!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....that Boy tryna' Holla' at you!
> 
> *He just wanted a reason to hafta' come back*!


he gon get his feeling hurt messing with my products

i remember i went to Vegas with SO about 2 years ago. we were in a mall and back then i had relaxed hair. he went to pull the top of my coat and grabbed my hair by accident. i think i scared the po boy i started talking to him like i was his parent. i was like "boy are you crazy? i know you know better than that". i swear i sounded like my father
i dont play about my hair and my products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *he gon get his feeling hurt messing with my products**i was like "boy are you crazy? i know you know better than that". i swear i sounded like my father*
> *i dont play about my hair and my products.*


 
Girl, Please Don't Tell me this is how Imma be ackin' when I _finally_ get some Hair!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll...........WHY is ALL the Ori Organics SOLD OUT!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Please Don't Tell me this is how Imma be ackin' when I _finally_ get some Hair!







IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll...........WHY is ALL the Ori Organics SOLD OUT!




WHAT?!?!? Nooooooooooooo!!!! 

Wait, T, what you doing up in Ori Organics....????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^^^^^

Girl....I just wanted to see what ya'll was talking about!


----------



## chebaby

woooooowwwww they sold out quick and fast.
i see they have samples in stock though.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Please Don't Tell me this is how Imma be ackin' when I *finally* get some Hair!


girl he must have been trying to yank my coat pretty hard because when he grabbed my hair my head swung back. i must have looked like a demon when i turned around

_finally _is going to be right around the corner. walking into the office swanging and flipping your hair. then we are going to read a thread about how the ups man didnt leave your products and you had to choke him out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> woooooowwwww they sold out quick and fast.
> i see they have samples in stock though.


 
Well, I 'did' have the Jojoba Conditioner and the Leave-In Sealant in my Cart. 

I Didn't Pull the Trigger tho'. 

I think Imma wait and see what BJ & Afroveda gon' do first!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Girl....I just wanted to see what ya'll was talking about!


dont you have to put the item in your cart before you can see if they are sold out or not

ETA: ok i see you fessed up already lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i must have looked like a demon when i turned around*
> 
> _finally _is going to be right around the corner. walking into the office swanging and flipping your hair. then we are going to read a thread about how the ups man did leave your products *and you had to choke him out*


 
@1st Bolded:  

@2nd Bolded:  

Girl, I act like that now!:hardslap:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ETA: ok i see you fessed up already lmao*


 
Well.............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Brownie & Shay:

I just got an e-mail from Claudie. 

She is having 20% off Labor Day and the day after.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie & Shay:
> 
> I just got an e-mail from Claudie.
> 
> She is having 20% off Labor Day and the day after.


 
Will the site be open? Is fotki still acting a fool? Like I need fotki for real. I can just e-mail my order. I really don't need any more products .

Okay so yeah I should have read the ingredients for SSI's Scalp Spritz. Smelling all minty and ish . I need it though...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.............


----------



## chebaby

ok i just came back from my car. i went to put some of the beautiful curls shea butter leave in on my puff


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Will the site be open? Is fotki still acting a fool? Like I need fotki for real. I can just e-mail my order. I really don't need any more products .
> 
> Okay so yeah I should have read the ingredients for SSI's Scalp Spritz. Smelling all minty and ish . I need it though...



I doubt the site will be open, for some reason....And, yeah, I guess fotki is still acting up. She just posted about it on her Facebook. That sale (or should I say 'all these sales') is just in time. I can go buck on some ordering and then go into a nice no-buy state for a while!! 

I love the SSI spritzes.  Haha, the smell is unusual but I like it.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll...........WHY is ALL the Ori Organics SOLD OUT!


 Girl, stop playing!!!! People must be all up and through this thread.  When I went to the site this morning nothing was sold out 

Today, I am hating my hair.  It feels dry and frizzy.  I think I am going to flat iron it tomorrow and try to find someone to give me a cut/trim.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> ok i just came back from my car. i went to put some of the beautiful curls shea butter leave in on my puff


----------



## chebaby

so far my puff is still moist. i dont like the smell of these products though. i cant put my finger on it but it smells weird. like play do, clay, waxy fragrance free candle weird.


----------



## fattyfatfat

ladies, we need a moment of silence for my bee mine serum!

I was shaking it real good tryna get the sulfur from the bottom of the bottle when it slipped out of my hand. the top cracked and the serum was pouring out on the floor . I managed to save most of it. now I need to find a top or a new bottle.


----------



## JJamiah

fattyfatfat said:


> ladies, we need a moment of silence for my bee mine serum!
> 
> I was shaking it real good tryna get the sulfur from the bottom of the bottle when it slipped out of my hand. the top cracked and the serum was pouring out on the floor . I managed to save most of it. now I need to find a top or a new bottle.



:alcoholic (pouring out some liquor)

I knocked down a bottle of $45 dollar serum before and it broke. tried to salvage it but opted not to when the glass started rolling in my hand. Tossed it all to the trash.

How about the dollar store has spray pumps or if you have any around the house to recycle.


----------



## chebaby

JJamiah said:


> :alcoholic


fo' da homies


----------



## chebaby

i just realized not only have i not been using my pretty wrap but i dont even know where it is.
i think i stopped wearing it because i know longer twist my hair at night so my fro cant fit. dang i forgot all about the pretty wrap.


----------



## JJamiah

^^^ U got it LOL, Pouring out some liquor for the homies that are not with us!

(Beemine Serum and herstyler Serum)


----------



## Optimus_Prime

I'm sorry about your serum fattyfatfat.

I haven't had much to say, but I finished a bottle of Mane n Tail (I have backups, it' a solid product), and a bottle of aphogee balancing condish that I got for free at a meetup.
I almost bought a jar of Miss Key Crema Negra, but by God's grace, I was able to put it down.


----------



## La Colocha

Burts bees prepoo treatment is gone, i waited too long and they no longer sell it. But to make myself feel better i went to the bss. They had real african shea butter from ghana, you know i had to open it up and test it out before i bought it. Don't come selling me no bull but it is real. It reminds me of sunshine but its in chunks, i guess i will use it to make body butters for the winter. Also the guy was like its hard to rub in and i told him how to whip it with oils, you should have seen the look in his eyes like cha ching. Anyway im waiting for my curlmart to come, like old times sitting by the window waiting for the mailman.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, missed you guys yesterday. I tried to get on but the site was down. Well i got my curlmart order yesterday and have been waiting to wash my hair all night. I love love the smell of the oyin burnt sugar pomade and the poo bar smells good also. I may have to keep deja's it depends on how the bsp works. My he leave in smell will clash the the bsp. So today i will was with the oyin poo bar, condition with cj conditioner. Dc with jessicurl wdt, braid and moisturize with deja's and bsp. Did i say that the dang pomade smells good.


----------



## Shay72

Good morning. My addiction to this site is quite serious. I can't even count how many times I tried to get on. I like the new look. Where are the emoticons and OMG you can insert  a video in your post now. Well you still could in the past you would just post the link.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Good morning. My addiction to this site is quite serious. I can't even count how many times I tried to get on. I like the new look. Where are the emoticons and OMG you can insert  a video in your post now. Well you still could in the past you would just post the link.


 
When you do a reply click on go advanced and they are there.


----------



## Shay72

I would thank you LC but that button isn't back yet. Thank you!


----------



## La Colocha

Lmao your welcome, thanks thank you post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd................I don't know what 'dis is????  Who dis new forum?


----------



## mkd

Shay72 said:


> Good morning. My addiction to this site is quite serious. I can't even count how many times I tried to get on. I like the new look. Where are the emoticons and OMG you can insert  a video in your post now. Well you still could in the past you would just post the link.


 
Me too!  I was like man I still can't get on.  Where is the thanks button?


----------



## Americka

Morning, Ladies! *looks around* HGTV upgrade?

Anywho, I used up a jar of Skala Aloe Vera Masque. I've used up some other stuff as well, but I can't recall exactly what. I'm still trying to get used to the new decor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Lost Ya'll


----------



## mkd

I flat ironed with my sedu last night.  This is my first time using it and it works so well.  I love it.  My ends look a mess so I am going to let my sister cut my hair this afternoon.  When I was finished, my hair looked really nice and I started getting the itch to wear my hair straight again.  I miss it straight.


----------



## La Colocha

Take your time, you'll get it. T


----------



## Shay72

I need some lines, borders, boundaries around these posts!


----------



## Americka

Shay72 said:


> I need some lines, borders, boundaries around these posts!


 
Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## Shay72

It's back !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Interesting.............


----------



## Shay72

So I am working on a game plan. I'm thinking I will order this last little bit I want to order during the labor day sales (Darcy's, Curl Junkie, Anita Grant and Bear Fruit Hair ) then go on a no buy until BF. Then on black friday restock on probably just Hairveda. I just have so much of everything  and so little hair .


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies!!!

Work kicked my butt this week and when I came to relax with my U1B1 Ladies the site went *Poof*.

This will definitely take some getting used too.

I went and picked up my SSI package at my grandparents.  I like the new look.  However the shelf life on her products has gone way down.  Only like 6-9mos from what the labels say.  I'll just be careful with them but I doubt I'll use all of them up that quick.  

I like the smell of the marshmallow cream and the hair butter.  The Okra smelled ok.  I'm trying to resist the urge to use all my new stuff at once.  I like to enjoy my products.

Ps.  I'm still trying to get over seeing all those beautiful men in Takers last night.  It was an ok movie but the men were FOINE.


----------



## La Colocha

Ladies how do you use a pomade. Do you just use a leave in then the pomade. Or do you use leave in, a moisturizer then seal with the pomade. Or do you just use a pomade on wet hair and keep it moving.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Miss T- I revisited the Mozeke Avocado Whipped Cream last night.  It did my "bangs" some good when I twisted them up.  I'm glad I kept one of the samples.  It's not a full size purchase yet but it is a keeper for experimentation.

Bout to go cowash and detangle this mess of hair.  I learned this week I have to put water in my head at least twice a week or it is itchie city.  I'm going to use a combo of Avocado and Acai to cowash and detangle.  Going to sport a combed out fro today.  Then tonight I'll DC with Banana burlee and twist it up for the week since I have to work but I can cowash my twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Ladies how do you use a pomade. Do you just use a leave in then the pomade.* Or do you use leave in, a moisturizer then seal with the pomade. *Or do you just use a pomade on wet hair and keep it moving.*



I was using it to Slick my Hair down when I phony-bunned last summer On Damp Hair *with about two snaps of hair*  

This time I will use it specifically on my ends.  (I know you want input more from "Naturals" that use it, but I just put in my two cents......



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *Miss T- I revisited the Mozeke Avocado Whipped Cream last night.  It did my "bangs" some good when I twisted them up.  I'm glad I kept one of the samples.*  It's not a full size purchase yet but it is a keeper for experimentation.



I really like that product.  The Texture and the way it makes my hair feel.  I will be revisiting this one definitely in the Fall.


----------



## chebaby

im going to really hurt the ups guy. so he didnt leave my stuff again.claim i wasnt home when i know i was. so yesterday when i was leaving for work i saw the ups truck down the street from my house. i started to stop but didnt want to risk being late for work. but let me tell you what i saw. this fool on the back of the truck throwing boxes to the ground. now it could have fell but im almost certain he threw it. they are supposed to try and redeliver monday. talk about pissed.
im going to sit with my door open and when he comes i am going to tell him about his self because i have another box coming ups and he needs to know.

anyway, because i need instant gratification im having SO take me to the oyin store today to buy me something lol. im just going to get sample sizes of the pudding and shine and define and honey hemp because i really want to do a twist out with them.

last night i slept in palmers protein treatment.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Ladies how do you use a pomade. Do you just use a leave in then the pomade. Or do you use leave in, a moisturizer then seal with the pomade. Or do you just use a pomade on wet hair and keep it moving.


 
Pomade is good ole hair grease right? I use it as a moisturizer on dry hair. I double moisturize. I moisturize on wet hair with a spray moisturizer then once my hair is completely dry I moisturize again with a grease, butter, cream, or lotion.  I've been doing this for the two years I've been here.


----------



## Americka

Shay72 said:


> Pomade is good ole hair grease right? I use it as a moisturizer on dry hair. I double moisturize. I moisturize on wet hair with a spray moisturizer then once my hair is completely dry I moisturize again with a grease, butter, cream, or lotion.  I've been doing this for the two years I've been here.


 
This is what I do as well. It depends on the style I am trying to achieve, but I use mine as a moisturizer for damp and dry hair.


----------



## chebaby

im so lost.............


----------



## chebaby

i use pomade to slick my hair back. or to seal my twists.


----------



## La Colocha

Thanks ladies, i have another problem i used the oyin poo bar and it made my hair fell funny like coated. I know from reviews it says you have to use it a few times to get used to it so im not scraping it yet. Also do you need to do an acv rinse after you use a poo bar? Oyin doesn't say you do but i don't know if i have to or not. If so how do you do an acv rinse? Sorry for all the questions but i want to use them right to see if they really work and not have to throw products away.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd................I don't know what 'dis is????  Who dis new forum?


 
I don't like the change. I really don't. Oh and it makes my eyes hurt...


----------



## natura87

I finished a bottle of Suave this morning. I rinsed my twists so some are still in intact and others arent. I spritzed it with CFC and my David Babaii Bohemian spray. I like the look, but who know. It could fluff up.

I might have a job soon, I'm crossing my fingers and toes.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Thanks ladies, i have another problem i used the oyin poo bar and it made my hair fell funny like coated. I know from reviews it says you have to use it a few times to get used to it so im not scraping it yet. Also do you need to do an acv rinse after you use a poo bar? Oyin doesn't say you do but i don't know if i have to or not. If so how do you do an acv rinse? Sorry for all the questions but i want to use them right to see if they really work and not have to throw products away.


 
Chagrin Valley suggests you do an acv rinse after using their poo bars so I think it's a good idea with the oyin one too.  When I made acv rinses I would do 2/3 water and 1/3 acv. If you think that is too much you could do 3/4 water to 1/4 acv.  Pour it over your head/hair and follow up with a cold water rinse.


----------



## chebaby

yaayyyyyy my ori organics came today. everything smells so nice. the creamy mango curler smells amazing. its milky like though. i thought it would b more like a butter cream. the curl styling butter is much thicker. im going to use them both to twist my hair tomorrow.
today after  i co wash and detangle i will use the mango curler for a wash and go. its supposed to make your hair shine, be defined and something else i dont remember lol.

ms T, you are the best. for so many reasons but also because i got the beija flor  butter today. its so creamy.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Chagrin Valley suggests you do an acv rinse after using their poo bars so I think it's a good idea with the oyin one too.  When I made acv rinses I would do *2/3 water and 1/3 acv*. If you think that is too much you could do *3/4 water to 1/4 acv*.  Pour it over your head/hair and follow up with a cold water rinse.


 
To the bolded is that like in teaspoons, im not good with fractions. But after you do that then put your conditioner on? And go from there?, Its too late for me to do it now but i can try it next week.


----------



## chebaby

La, i dont think you HAVE  to do a acv rinse but many shampoo bars make the hair waxy and coated. i hated kbb hair bar for that same reason. the only shampoo bar tht didnt give me a waxy feel was chagrin valley carrot and honey or something like that.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> La, i dont think you HAVE  to do a acv rinse but many shampoo bars make the hair waxy and coated. i hated kbb hair bar for that same reason. the only shampoo bar tht didnt give me a waxy feel was chagrin valley carrot and honey or something like that.


 
Thanks che i will try the acv next week because i don't want to give up on the bar. Im tired of buying stuff for it not to work. I hope the bsp works for me, it smells so good.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> To the bolded is that like in teaspoons, im not good with fractions. But after you do that then put your conditioner on? And go from there?, Its too late for me to do it now but i can try it next week.


 
2/3 cup of water to 1/3 cup of acv or 3/4 cup of water to 1/4 cup of acv.  This is your last step. Then you can do your leave in,moisturize,and seal.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> 2/3 cup of water to 1/3 cup of acv or 3/4 cup of water to 1/4 cup of acv.  This is your last step. Then you can do your leave in,moisturize,and seal.


 
Thank you shay, now do you do the acv before your dc or after? and no more questions.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha said:


> Thank you shay, now do you do the acv before your dc or after? and no more questions.


 
I've done it both ways.  I know you asked Shay.  I don't know if I felt too much of a difference.  When I was doing a lot of WnGs I liked this as my last step.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I just have so much of everything  and so little hair* .



This sounds exactly like me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah.....I'm using Ltown's Spritz!

She really put her foot in it!

It's great! I put my Njoi away.  Now I'm using Ljoi


----------



## chebaby

i forgot to tell yall i finally got my darcys deep conditioner. i like it but it has all these lumps in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wonder what that is?

Okay, How do I just respond to 1 person?  I figured out the multi post, but I could get Che's quote to come up?  HELP!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i forgot to tell yall i finally got my darcys deep conditioner. i like it but it has all these lumps in it*.



Okay.................erplexed

I can't figure this mess out


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Thank you shay, now do you do the acv before your dc or after? and no more questions.


After dc.  


IDareT'sHair said:


> Wonder what that is?
> 
> Okay, How do I just respond to 1 person?  I figured out the multi post, but I could get Che's quote to come up?  HELP!


Hit "reply with quote" it is to the left of the multiquote button.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've also been thinking about these "Sales" I don't know what I might get (if anything).  I really don't know.  I may not get anything.  I am just not sure.

If I buy something, it will be because of all the spending going on up in this piece! And I'll want to join in the fun.  But truthfully, I needs Nada!

I have so much of everything (right now).  I'm all spritzed,  deep conditioned, leave-in'd oiled OUT!


----------



## Shay72

Okay I see you figured it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Okay I see you figured it out.



Yup.  Thanks

It kept showing some weird text every time I hit it.  It wasn't showing Che's previous post! erplexed 

Dunno


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wonder what that is?
> 
> Okay, How do I just respond to 1 person?  I figured out the multi post, but I could get Che's quote to come up?  HELP!


 
T i have no idea what it is. its gross though. i stuck my finger in it to determine the texture and thickness and there was all these lumps. man its gross. like chunks of.......stuff.

its taking me a while to figure this site out too. i think its not finished yet. if it is....i dont like it.


----------



## Shay72

I finished a Giovanni Nutrafix Reconstructor today. I forgot I had it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i think its not finished yet. *if it is....i dont like it*.



Uhhhh......................Me Either.

Oh Yeah, I'd e-mail Darcy's.  It definitely does not look "Chunky" on the Site.


----------



## chebaby

yeaa but i didnt get it from darcys. i got it from honey fig


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yeaa *but i didnt get it from darcys. i got it from honey fig*



I know, but I would e-mail then and tell them that you purchased it and it has some lumps in it and you were wondering was it suppose to be smooth or if those lumps were 'herbs'


----------



## La Colocha

I like the wdt so far, before when i used it, it sat on my hair and caused build up. But when i put it on today it soaked right in my hair. I also use less of it than the cj rehab which is almost 50% more expensive. Crossing my fingers because i would like to keep purchasing cheaper products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yeaa but i didnt get it from darcys. i got it from honey fig



I just went on Darcy's Site and Looked at it again, and the Ingredients. 

Could it be the Shea Butter?erplexed


----------



## chebaby

youre right. i will email. from the reviews i saw i could have sworn it was supposed to be a really thick and dense cream conditioner. mine is not. its no thicker than oyin honey hemp conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

i dont know, i would think she would blend it all together really well. i know its hand made but still.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I like the wdt so far, before when i used it, it sat on my hair* and caused build up. But when i put it on today it soaked right in my hair. I also use less of it than the cj rehab which is almost 50% more expensive. Crossing my fingers because i would like to keep purchasing cheaper products.



@bodled.  I thought the same thing and I used it with Heat. 

So, I couldn't figure out what all the Rave was about?  Maybe I should revisit this at some point.  But I wasn't overly or immediately WOW'ed by it.  At All.


----------



## La Colocha

Yall getting me started again for some reason i want to order kinky curly not today. I don't think it has glycerin. I was pondering the fact that i can order all my products from curlmart which will save on shipping. Then i thought about another leave in. I like he leave in but i want something natural. And don't want to have to order from beemine too. Lawd what is a girl to do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just went on Darcy's Site and Looked at it again, and the Ingredients.
> 
> Could it be the Shea Butter?erplexed



That site has been Ransacked!  Like a Group of Hungry Locust's went through there. 

Or maybe the Chix in the Use 1 Buy 1 

Dang!  Mostly everything is Sold Out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yall getting me started again *for some reason i want to order kinky curly not today*. I don't think it has glycerin. I was pondering the fact that i can order all my products from curlmart which will save on shipping. *Then i thought about another leave in. I like he leave in but i want something natural*. And don't want to have to order from beemine too. Lawd what is a girl to do.


 
I have this in my Curlmart Cart!  I'm using Christine Gant's Leave-In right now and I really like it.  It's light & refreshing.   I also like Njoi's Herbal Leave-In.

Don't sleep on Alba Botanica.  They make a Great Leave-In


----------



## chebaby

on darcys site??? dang. forst ori organics and now darcys. i think people are stalking this thread and getting hip to us to find out all the deals and steals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> on darcys site??? dang. forst ori organics and now darcys. i think people are stalking this thread and getting hip to us to find out all the deals and steals.



Almost everything on Darcy's Site is Out of Stock!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Almost everything on Darcy's Site is Out of Stock!


 
lol wow. well maybe in a year or two we will find her in whole foods or target if she gets so popular.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have this in my Curlmart Cart!  I'm using Christine Gant's Leave-In right now and I really like it.  It's light & refreshing.   I also like Njoi's Herbal Leave-In.
> 
> Don't sleep on Alba Botanica.  They make a Great Leave-In


 
I also want jessicurl leave in, i might get that when i reup for the winter. I won't need much im trying to get something down and stay with it.


----------



## chebaby

T, i see you added ors replenishing to my package


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've also been thinking about these "Sales" I don't know what I might get (if anything).  I really don't know.  I may not get anything.  I am just not sure.
> 
> If I buy something, it will be because of all the spending going on up in this piece! And I'll want to join in the fun.  But truthfully, I needs Nada!
> 
> I have so much of everything (right now).  I'm all spritzed,  deep conditioned, leave-in'd oiled OUT!


 
I feel you on this. Once I get these last few products I will be good for the fall winter. I go thru so much product in during that time. I will know exactly what I need for BF. I went thru a lot less product then I thought I would this summer but I know I need to go back to using only 2-3 products & use them up before moving on to more. I have so many partially opened leave-ins it's a mess. I'm going to start using my KBB milks from last summer 1st & my old SSI cowash condish. I also need to incorporate protein into my stuff so I can use some other old stuff. I think my DCs & stylers are still good. 

We will see


----------



## JJamiah

I have used up 

Aphogee 2 Step last night
Neutrogena mask today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I also want jessicurl leave in, *i might get that when i reup for the winter*. I won't need much im trying to get something down and stay with it.



I may not need that Pre-Paid Card at the Rate I'm going.  

Maybe if I _really_ limit my Labor Day purchases, I can put a few dollars on the Card. 

Because truthfully, I don't need a thing.

And with all this Handmade Stuff, I am already too top-heavy.  I need to really concentrate on using it up AND not buying 'duplicates'


----------



## La Colocha

I read a few reviews where you can use the wdt as a leave in, just a little bit. I may try that. Im very talkative today. I have been up all night. I bet yall like colocha ain't never posted this much in one day. Lmao.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha said:


> I also want jessicurl leave in, i might get that when i reup for the winter. I won't need much im trying to get something down and stay with it.


 
Which Leave-in do u want to try?


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Which Leave-in do u want to try?


 
Idk vonnie. Im looking for something to replace deja's that is cheaper with no protein or glycerin. I want to find something by october. I will try the wdt first since i already have it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I feel you on this. Once I get these last few products I will be good for the fall winter. I go thru so much product in during that time. I will know exactly what I need for BF. I went thru a lot less product then I thought I would this summer but I know *I need to go back to using only 2-3 products & use them up before moving on to more.* *I have so many partially opened leave-ins it's a mess.* I'm going to start using my KBB milks from last summer 1st & my old SSI cowash condish. I also need to incorporate protein into my stuff so I can use some other old stuff. I think my DCs & stylers are still good.
> 
> We will see



@Bolded.  I'm a whole lot better with this.  I'm trying to break that bad habit.  So, I've been working hard on that. 

I wanted to jump right in and start on that SSI Okra Reconstructor, but I have 2 reconstructors already open that need to be used up first.  So, at least I am thinking about it and not just opening up a bunch of stuff all at the same time.

Bad Habit!  (For Me).  Now I limit myself to no more than 2-3.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, i see you added *ors replenishing* to my package



I Keep Finding those things eerrrwhere in Stashville. 

I think LaColocha was on to something.  I thought I was rid of those, but I keep finding them, they multiplied.  Those little men again....replenishing my stash.

Glad it came Che!

Let me know what you think about Beijaflores.  I prolly won't get to it for a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*@Shay*

I really like the Komaza Honeycomb Rejuvenator. 

I sprayed it on as per the directions, sat under the dryer, rinsed and then DC'ed.

I was having some _mild_ shedding, but haven't noticed as much today.  It was the only adjustment to my regular Regi. 

So, I am pleased.  So far, I really like Komaza.  And the Shipping is incredible.


----------



## La Colocha

I just finished brading with deja's and bsp. Lawd that stuff smells so good. Thank you jeezus Really hoping that this works, it was easy to emulsify and use. Will give an update tommorrow when my hair dries.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have about 1/2 Bottle of KBB almost Gone. 

I really like the CocoMango. 

I still have about 1 3/4ths Bottles to use up.  One in White Tea (which I love) and one in Cammomile & Sage.  

Don't _even_ ask me what 'possessed' me to try that scent.  I was thinking "Fall".

I should try to sell it Cammomile Sage on the Exchange Forum.erplexed  

But then I'd be running to the P.O.  I have a couple butters too, but I'll use them this Fall/Winter for sure.

You know How we _Lurve_ Our Butters Fall/Winter.


----------



## Day36

Hey ladies!

Orientation had me dipping in and out of the board. LOL. 

I will dc and straighten today or tomorrow. I want to have a different look for the full first day of classes on monday. Im sooo excited. 

Back to reading/studying.


----------



## La Colocha

Day36 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Orientation had me dipping in and out of the board. LOL.
> 
> I will dc and straighten today or tomorrow. I want to have a different look for the full first day of classes on monday. Im sooo excited.
> 
> Back to reading/studying.


 
Don't be a stranger mama since we can't talk downstairs no mo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Lawd that stuff smells so good. Thank you jeezus* Really hoping that this works, it was easy to emulsify and use. Will give an update tommorrow when my hair dries.



 Praise Him Sista'!

I Hope it works for you too!

_*i just came outta curlmart...i ain't get nothin'*_


----------



## chebaby

im back. im about to leave out. i might have to do a hard core protein treatment. i slept in protein overnight and then co washed with aveda dr conditioner and my hair is still mushy. urggg!!! i dont know whats going on. i dont want to do aphogee 2 step so today i will stop at target or whole foods and pick up giovanni xtreme protein.
my hair is so limp and stringy and mushy.
i think after a while my hair gets used to certain products and they no longer work. which is why AO GPB is like all moisture for me now. its like my hair canthold protein or something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im back. im about to leave out. i might have to do a hard core protein treatment. *i slept in protein overnight and then co washed with aveda dr conditioner and my hair is still mushy. urggg!!! i dont know whats going on. *i dont want to do aphogee 2 step so today i will stop at target or whole foods and pick up giovanni xtreme protein.
> my hair is so limp and stringy and mushy.
> i think after a while my hair gets used to certain products and they no longer work. which is why AO GPB is like all moisture for me now. its like my hair canthold protein or something.



WOW Che!  I was wondering when you said you slept in that Palmers Protein Pak.

Hope you get things back on track!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Praise Him Sista'!
> 
> I Hope it works for you too!
> 
> _*i just came outta curlmart...i ain't get nothin'*_



* Does the tithing shuffle and falls out speaking in tounges*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> ** Does the tithing shuffle and falls out speaking in tounges**



Chile.....You Betta' Know It!


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Thanks ladies, i have another problem i used the oyin poo bar and it made my hair fell funny like coated. I know from reviews it says you have to use it a few times to get used to it so im not scraping it yet. Also do you need to do an acv rinse after you use a poo bar? Oyin doesn't say you do but i don't know if i have to or not. If so how do you do an acv rinse? Sorry for all the questions but i want to use them right to see if they really work and not have to throw products away.



La, when I first started using shampoo bars, I had to do ACV rinses.  I use a tablespoon to 2 cups of water.


----------



## mkd

My sister trimmed my hair and did an awesome job.  I may never go back to the hairdresser again.  I need to learn how to trim so that I can return the favor and trim her hair for her  She told me that my ends didn't look as bad as I thought they did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> My sister trimmed my hair and did an awesome job.  I may never go back to the hairdresser again.  I need to learn how to trim so that I can return the favor and trim her hair for her  She told me that *my ends didn't look as bad as I thought they did*.



That's good mk! @bolded.

IK what you mean about returning to the Salon  This girl was in my office yesterday who recently went from Natural to Relaxed and she was talking about the 2/3/4 Hour Waits....

And she was talking about 'Shaving' Her Head and returning to Naturalerplexed  She had 'done' her own Hair and me & my Sec. told her it looked really nice, but she thought it looked homemade (It didn't).

Anyway, those 2/3/4 Hour waits made me realize it will be a Long, Long time before I return to a Salon.  Unless it's someplace like Supercuts for a trim.


----------



## mkd

T, if my sister moves, I will straighten my own hair and go to supercuts for a trim.

Day, good luck on Monday.  I am sure you know a ton of lawyers and people in law school but PM me if you have any questions!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha said:


> Idk vonnie. Im looking for something to replace deja's that is cheaper with no protein or glycerin. I want to find something by october. I will try the wdt first since i already have it.


 
I use the Jessicurl Aloeba Daily conditioner as a leave-in.  I've used WDT as a leave-in/DC once but I didn't put anything over it.

Ingredients of Aloeba: water infused with lemongrass, nettle, burdock, kelp, marshallow root, horsetail, basil, bay leaf, oregano, rosemary peppermint, sage & thyme; aloe vera juice, behentrimonium methosulfate & cetearyl alcohol, coconut oil, jojoba oil, avocado oil, hydrolyzed oat flour, diazolidinyl urea, iodopropynyl butylcarbamate, fragrance.

If you want to try it let me know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, if my sister moves, I will straighten my own hair and go to supercuts for a trim.*



I Hope she doesn't move. 

It's really, really difficult to get somebody to trust.erplexed

I'm right behind you on the Supercuts tip tho'.


----------



## mkd

I feel like going on curlmart and losing my damn mind.  I want everything yall are talking about.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby said:


> im back. im about to leave out. i might have to do a hard core protein treatment. i slept in protein overnight and then co washed with aveda dr conditioner and my hair is still mushy. urggg!!! i dont know whats going on. i dont want to do aphogee 2 step so today i will stop at target or whole foods and pick up giovanni xtreme protein.
> my hair is so limp and stringy and mushy.
> i think after a while my hair gets used to certain products and they no longer work. which is why AO GPB is like all moisture for me now. its like my hair canthold protein or something.


 
I read an article way back when about what to do when this happens.  One of the tricks was to shampoo with a poo that had carbonic acid in it (like ORS chelating poo, there was a whole list) then do your protein treatment and then moisture.  The acid is  supposed to help the protein bind better.  When I was transitioning this really helped to strengthen my hair and keep it from breaking off so bad.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> I feel like going on curlmart and losing my damn mind.  I want everything yall are talking about.


 
I'm resisting the urge to look at any hair products right now.

I should go look in my closet and see what is open and haven't used in a while.  Then it will feel like I bought something new.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I feel like going on curlmart and losing my damn mind.*  I want everything yall are talking about.



Girl.  Curlmart is a Easy Target especially for PJ's!  

And with that FREESHIP60.... They just need to be shame and all them 10-15% offs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm resisting the urge to look at any hair products right now.
> 
> I should go look in my closet and see what is open and haven't used in a while.  *Then it will feel like I bought something new.*



Yeah....OkayGood Luck with that!

Seriously Vonnie, you do need to try to break that habit. 
It's difficult, but I'm alot happier since I don't have 50-11 products all open at the same time looking Crazy


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up 1 Jar of Christine Gant's Mixed Greens.

Will rotate to Darcy's Eucalpytus & Mint.

*I have a backup of the Mixed Greens*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah....OkayGood Luck with that!
> 
> Seriously Vonnie, you do need to try to break that habit.
> It's difficult, but I'm alot happier since I don't have 50-11 products all open at the same time looking Crazy


 
Your right T.  I'm going to rearrange my product closet so that all the open stuff is in the front and I will only use that until it is gone.

Yeah!!  I love going through my product closet.  *_just a lil shame*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Your right T. * I'm going to rearrange my product closet so that all the open stuff is in the front and I will only use that until it is gone.*
> Yeah!!  I love going through my product closet.  *_just a lil shame*_



You will feel so much better once you start getting rid of all those opened, half-used bootles, jars & tubes.


----------



## Shay72

Okay been working in my journal. It includes what I've used and what my products are for each category (ie, moisturizing dc, styling aid, etc). 

A few things--
I figured out I can definitely stick to the "for us by us" and only step out for aloe vera gelly.

I need at least two different reconstructors, could benefit from another leave in, moisturizing dc, and maybe another moisturizer that I use on dry hair.

I think I may try an overnight banded wash n go based on Splinta24's you tube video.

I'm on the fence about not buying Hairveda's acv rinses anymore.

Next I will work on my to try and to use up list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got an e-mail from Fab.  She says the New Look Hurts her Eyes.

(Too Bright, Sterile etc....)

I'm tryna' make her come in and post, but just it's not very appealing...........


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies hope everyone is great. I'm trying to get use to this new format but not having much luck.
Anyway I used up a large bottle of honey hemp, a jar of mozeke's avocado cream, darcy's hair milk & gel, komaza coconut spray,QB honey balm and a small jar of kccc.
everything except the kccc and coconut spray will be repurchases.
My stash is so small now I'm having withdrawl symptoms 
I hope there will be some labor day sales cuz I need a fix


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Hey ladies hope everyone is great. I'm trying to get use to this new format but not having much luck.
> Anyway I used up a large bottle of honey hemp, a jar of mozeke's avocado cream, darcy's hair milk & gel, komaza coconut spray,QB honey balm and a small jar of kccc.
> everything except the kccc and coconut spray will be repurchases.
> My stash is so small now I'm having withdrawl symptoms
> I hope there will be some labor day sales cuz I need a fix



Girl....Ain't nobody 'feelin' this new Formaterplexed

Good Job using up stuff.  You used up quite a bit of stuff.

We're all anxious to see what the Labor Day discounts will be.

btw:  I love Komaza.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I use the Jessicurl Aloeba Daily conditioner as a leave-in.  I've used WDT as a leave-in/DC once but I didn't put anything over it.
> 
> Ingredients of Aloeba: water infused with lemongrass, nettle, burdock, kelp, marshallow root, horsetail, basil, bay leaf, oregano, rosemary peppermint, sage & thyme; aloe vera juice, behentrimonium methosulfate & cetearyl alcohol, coconut oil, jojoba oil, avocado oil, hydrolyzed oat flour, diazolidinyl urea, iodopropynyl butylcarbamate, fragrance.
> 
> If you want to try it let me know.


 
Thanks vonnie but aloeba has protein in it.


----------



## La Colocha

Well i stuck my hand under my scarf to feel my hair, so far so good. Its soft, now if it feels the same way tommorrow we may have a winner.


----------



## chebaby

ok so i ended up getting the giovanni xtreme protein. i will use it tomorrow on dry hair for an hour. i also went to exit the apple and instead of getting samples i got an 8oz bottle of honey hemp and an 8oz jar of whipped pudding.

i used ori organics creamy mango butter to moisturize and style my w&g and i like it. the moisture wore off after a few hours but i can combat that by using something over or under it. my hair was very defined.

i used uo the aveda dr conditioner.
this week i will use uo trader joes tea tree conditioner and darcys pumpkin conditioner.


----------



## La Colocha

Good early morning ladies, im pulling an all nighter as usual. My hair is completely dry and it feels good. The burnt sugar pomade works like my crisco does. So it is a keeper, the smell alone will keep me going back for more. Im going to try and use up deja's for the new week, i got 1 or 2 uses left and then start working on the lucious. I want to get the products that aren't staples used up by october, that is my goal. They say in the farmers almanac that we will have an early winter. I hope not but i want everything in order by halloween. So that way i will have all that i need until april and do a reup then. If i order anything in october it will be at least 1 duplicate of everything im going to use in the winter. I know i may need more conditioner than anything because i use that the most.


----------



## Shay72

On Facebook Qhemet said her stuff will be available in White Marsh or was it White Oak Mall.  Somewhere in MD.  Knowing me I will still order it just like Oyin which is in Baltimore.


----------



## Charz

Damn, this new forum layout sux!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies..........

I was hoping the New Format woulda' been gone when I woke up this a.m. 

Hoped it was a Bad Dream.

Oh Well.

Just applied some Darcy's Botanical Eucalyptus & Mint.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *Damn, this new forum layout sux!*



Everyone should go to the Suggestions Q & A --- New Forum Look and Post!


----------



## La Colocha

Im going to try and start moisturizing my hair everyday, even if its just spraying water on it. It helps my scalp not itch. I still don't know the problem with it but i need to make sure i keep it moist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Im going to try and start moisturizing my hair everyday, *even if its just spraying water on it. It helps my scalp not itch. I still don't know the problem with it but i need to make sure i keep it moist.*



That's one reason I started to get down with the Spritz. 

It feels good and it keeps the scalp happy.


----------



## La Colocha

I was using the beemine oil free serum and i split it in another bottle, added water and tea tree oil but it doesn't help. Maybe my scalp doesn't like nothing on it. So im going to try plain spring water at least everyday to see how that helps.

@shay you have a notification, i was doing a test this morning.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> I was using the beemine oil free serum and i split it in another bottle, added water and tea tree oil but it doesn't help. Maybe my scalp doesn't like nothing on it. So im going to try plain spring water at least everyday to see how that helps.
> 
> @shay you have a notification, i was doing a test this morning.


Good thing you said something .

For those of you that have the scalp spritzes. How and when do you use it? Mine is about to act a fool bc it always does in the fall/winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *For those of you that have the scalp spritzes. How and when do you use it? Mine is about to act a fool bc it always does in the fall/winter.*



I use mine as part of my daily regi as a re-fresh in the a.m. before I apply moisture & sealant. 

I also use it on wash day after conditioning and before I apply my Leave-In, I will spritz, apply leave-in and then dry.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Good thing you said something .
> 
> For those of you that have the scalp spritzes. How and when do you use it? Mine is about to act a fool bc it always does in the fall/winter.


 
I used mine every day. Just sprayed on the scalp that was exposed and when i moisturized i parted my hair and sprayed in the parts.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Good thing you said something .
> 
> For those of you that have the scalp spritzes. How and when do you use it? Mine is about to act a fool bc it always does in the fall/winter.


 
I used mine every day. Just sprayed on the scalp that was exposed and when i moisturized i parted my hair and sprayed in the parts.

Double post


----------



## La Colocha

I know yall got that email, can we talk about it? It seems like a really good sale. Looking at getting body stuff even though i haven't ordered there in a minute.


----------



## chebaby

oh i forgot to tell yall that when the site was dwn i got so crazy for new products because i was pissed at the ups situation. so i purchased lil betterbutter. i think the ingredients are very sinple and remind me of sunshine but i got it anyway.

im about to giovanni right now. i cant wait to twist with honey hemp and whipped pudding. the honey hemp i have now will be used as a leave in and the big  bottle coming will be for deep conditioning and co washing.


----------



## chebaby

i didnt get no email...............


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> I know yall got that email, can we talk about it? It seems like a really good sale. Looking at getting body stuff even though i haven't ordered there in a minute.


 
What sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I know yall got that email, can we talk about it?* It seems like a really good sale. Looking at getting body stuff even though i haven't ordered there in a minute.


 


chebaby said:


> *i didnt get no email*...............


 


mkd said:


> *What sale?*



Nah.........I ain't got no e-mail 

From Nobodyerplexed


----------



## chebaby

so i rinsed out the giovanni protein(just rinsed. didnt feel like shampooing) and then began to twist with honey hemp as a leave in and whipped pudding. my hair dried so fast. ii used a very tiny amount of honey hemp conditioner so my hair wouldnt be weighed down since the whipped pudding can be heavy.
actually im thinking either it is the heat that got to the pudding or they whipped this one extra fluffy. i like it this way because it was so soft when usually it is dense. 
my twist look amazing so i hope my twist out is amazing too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies.....

Kinda 'dead' around here this evening....

I think the new board is not faring well w/the subscribers.  It's a mess. (Imma stop complain')


----------



## chebaby

i agree T. i noticed its been quiet and it might have something to do with the new layout.

on another note my mom said my twists look thicker. i agree. i dont know if its the products or if my hair is getting thicker as it grows but i like it anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i agree T. i noticed its been quiet and it might have something to do with the new layout.
> 
> on another note my mom said my twists look thicker. i agree. i dont know if its the products or if my hair is getting thicker as it grows but i like it anyway.



I'm glad they are looking thicker Che (and that your Mom noticed) they will always tell us the Truth. (Good & Bad)

I am loving these Natural/Handmade Products.  I _think_ they are really improving the overall health of my Hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm glad they are looking thicker Che (and that your Mom noticed) they will always tell us the Truth. (Good & Bad)
> 
> I am loving these Natural/Handmade Products.  I _think_ they are really improving the overall health of my Hair.



Che:  I pm'ed You ! ! ! !


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm glad they are looking thicker Che (and that your Mom noticed) they will always tell us the Truth. (Good & Bad)
> 
> I am loving these Natural/Handmade Products.  I _think_ they are really improving the overall health of my Hair.


 
i love natural products.  and im sure they are improving your hair. i love using natural leave ins after i clarify. i feel like it penetrates better.

i started to purchase kinky curly shampoo from target but put it back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *I started to purchase kinky curly shampoo from target but put it back.*



That was good Che!  One day at a time.  One Product at a time.

I really hope I can use better restraint next Month. I did _poorly_ this month and I am ashamed.  Very ashamed.


----------



## Shay72

Somehow I forgot I was planning to clarify today. I guess I can do it on Wednesday.


----------



## Brownie518

WHAT EMAIL....???? I'm all late. My laptop wouldn't charge for days and I finally got it all set. Whats going on?


----------



## Brownie518

If it's the HV sale, I'm gonna tear it up. I'm not even gonna try and front. I want some of the body stuff, too!


ETA: I hate this new format


----------



## fattyfatfat

I got the email today about the HV sale.

I will not give in!!!!!!!!

they have a raffle, where if you make an order, you have a chance of getting your order doubled.....DOUBLED!!!!!


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> If it's the HV sale, I'm gonna tear it up. I'm not even gonna try and front. I want some of the body stuff, too!
> 
> 
> ETA: I hate this new format


Girl it is ! I will act a fool now so I won't have to on BF!


----------



## mkd

When does the HV sale start?  I need to get my list together. 

When I flat ironed my hair friday, I noticed how much thicker and healthier it is.  I am really liking natural products too.


----------



## Brownie518

Septemeber 14th, it starts. The end date (the 21st) doesn't matter, cuz we all know we will be up in there at 11.59 pm on the 13th, ready to go!!! LOL


----------



## *fabulosity*

Okay y'all.. I have watched all the you tubes I can watch.. I've got the products I need.. some Eco Styler gel, aloe vera gel, Curls Gellesc... I was gonna get some KCCC.. but the 2 targets I went too didn't have it.. 
I am gonna get up really early and do the best twist out of life.. lmao.. yes it's in my sights.. I am gonna flat twist the top at an angle and then do regular twists in the back... 

Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I saw it...I looked at it again.  Then I thought really long and hard.  The only thing that may make sense for me to get is the salon size cowash condish.  Everything else would be to try it out (Methi Set & Whipped Cream).  I really don't have the funds for a purchase.   I was bad in the spring and with the vacays so my CC is screaming to be paid off quick fast and in a hurry.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So I went through my closet and rearranged stuff so everything open is in the front and stuff at least a year old is in the very front.  I had like 6-8 bottles of leave-ins open most where 1/2 or less full.  Cowash was not as bad with only like 4 or so open and many can be used quickly.  DC's I had a few open and for some reason was really trying to lengthen the use of them out.  I'm going to have to incorporate protein back into my hair cause I have a ton of that to use up.

I feel more confident about being able to use up stuff now.  I need that little eye opener to get back on track.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies back from Vegas, did not win money but had a good time. I thought something was wrong with my computer when I seen this new look. It is hard on the eyes but we'll get use to it slowly. I got to figure this out!


----------



## La Colocha

Yeah the hv sale, didn't want to be the first one to say it. Cause if all the stuff is gone im not getting blamed. Anyway, took down my hair this morning to moisturize and my hair is really soft. I still smell a little bsp in there, going to use deja's and bsp to moisturize, just a little because my hair is not dry. Hopefully i can get this deja's done by wendsday.


----------



## mkd

Fab, whole foods carries KCCC too!


----------



## mkd

Does the site keep going down for anyone else or is it just me?  I am so annoyed.


----------



## Charz

I used up 
2 vials of Redken Deep Fuel
Millcreek Botanicals Biotin Conditioner
QB BBRC (will repurchase during Black Friday)


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Does the site keep going down for anyone else or is it just me?  I am so annoyed.


 
Yes, I again thought something was wrong with my system sicne I got back.


----------



## Minty

I see myself spending less time on the forum with the new layout. But I'm down for the HV sale! oh baby


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies................

What's Up?  This site is still the same uh?

Getting ready to rub some Mixed Greens on in a few.

My Jasmine's Silk Detangler came today, but I am in Love w/Ltown's.


----------



## Minty

HEY IDTH

My eyes can't get used to the format, so ugh. Anyway who makes the mixed greens and what's Ltowns?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Does the site keep going down for anyone else or is it just me?  I am so annoyed.



Last night it kept kicking me out. 

Finally, I just gave up.erplexed  

Hotmess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> *HEY IDTH*
> 
> My eyes can't get used to the format, so ugh. Anyway who makes the mixed greens and what's Ltowns?



Hey FlyGirl!  

Girl, You would absolutely Love the Mixed Greens. 

It's on Esty's Site and it's Christine Gant.  It is light, pleasant and it makes your scalp feel like 2 million bucks.  I'm totally addicted.

I recently purchased her Herbal Rich Hair Butter:  Listen to this ----

_Neem, Nettle, Burdock Root, Comfrey, Chammomile, Black Walnut Hull, Calendula Flowers, Lemongrass EO & Hempseed Oil._  It's also very, very light.

I am using her Milk Detangler & Leave-In now.  And I have the Butter Rich Babbasu DC'er (but haven't tried it yet).

Check her stuff out on Esty.

ETA:  Oh Yeah, Ltown is a Spritz Ltown made.  It's Wonderful.


----------



## chebaby

ok i see im going to have to really wait in the bushes for ups guy. he is playing with my products and i dont like it. he did not stop by today so i had to leave a note telling him to leave my stuff on the porch. if i get home and its not there im going to go crazy.

anyway honey hemp conditioner and whipped pudding is the best combo for me so far for a great twist out. i know i can go until tomorrow or the next day before i have to retwist. this time instead of doing 13 twists i did 19 so my hair is fuller, its fluffier and the honey hemp gave it a nice hold. i sprayed some j&b on before i hopped in the shower and then after i fluffed and my hair is so soft. this is a keeper.
so either tomorrow night or Wednesday night i will retwist on dry hair with the same two products.

my lil better butter shipped so i should have that on Wednesday too.
now im wondering if i can do a good twistout with aveda be curly curl enhancer. hmmmm.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ok i see im going to have to really wait in the bushes for ups guy. he is playing with my products and i dont like it. he did not stop by today so i had to leave a note telling him to leave my stuff on the porch. if i get home and its not there im going to go crazy.
> 
> anyway honey hemp conditioner and whipped pudding is the best combo for me so far for a great twist out. i know i can go until tomorrow or the next day before i have to retwist. this time instead of doing 13 twists i did 19 so my hair is fuller, its fluffier and the honey hemp gave it a nice hold. i sprayed some j&b on before i hopped in the shower and then after i fluffed and my hair is so soft. this is a keeper.
> so either tomorrow night or Wednesday night i will retwist on dry hair with the same two products.
> 
> my lil better butter shipped so i should have that on Wednesday too.
> now im wondering if i can do a good twistout with aveda be curly curl enhancer. hmmmm.


 
What's up with this guy holding your stuff hostage? Tell him don't make me come there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> What's up with this guy holding your stuff hostage? Tell him don't make me come there.



He Tryna' Holla @ Che, but she keeps playin' him off, so he keeping her products!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> He Tryna' Holla @ Che, but she keeps playin' him off, so he keeping her products!


 
He gone get hurt playin with folks products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *He gone get hurt playin with folks products.*



:gotroasted: (Us Helping Che)

Nah...., 

that's not _exactly_ the best way to Holla' @ a Junkie!


----------



## chebaby

if he wasnt so big id kick is a$$ lmao. thats my oyin hes playing with.
and my other box from curlmart should be here tomorrow or wednesday too and i wonder if hes going to hold that box too.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> He Tryna' Holla @ Che, but she keeps playin' him off, so he keeping her products!


 
girl the thing is we were best friends in high school. when i started liking him he didnt want to take it there so i was like cool. well fast forward a few years and we get in contact with each other and go on a date. this fool starts telling me he sees dead people and that there is this one dead asian lady that follows him everywhere. i was looking around like is she in the back seat lmao.
ummm we lost contact after that again


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IK I said I was getting ready to use some Mixed Greens, but I forgot, I finished by jar and am now using DB Eucalyptus & Mint

Same Incredibly Great Scalp Soothing Misture.

DB is $3.00 Cheaper than C.G.'s Mixed Greens for the same amount of product.  Altho' Christine Gants is vitrually non-oily.  _Kinda Hard to describe_.

But they both work incredibly well _especially_ on an itchy scalp.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> girl the thing is we were best friends in high school. when i started liking him he didnt want to take it there so i was like cool. well fast forward a few years and we get in contact with each other and go on a date. *this fool starts telling me he sees dead people and that there is this one dead asian lady that follows him everywhere.* i was looking around like is she in the back seat lmao.
> ummm we lost contact after that again


 
Oh hell no. Stay away.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl the thing is we were best friends in high school. when i started liking him he didnt want to take it there so i was like cool. well fast forward a few years and we get in contact with each other and go on a date. *this fool starts telling me he sees dead people and that there is this one dead asian lady that follows him everywhere. i was looking around like is she in the back seat lmao.*ummm we lost contact after that again



She the one that prolly got your Products!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK I said I was getting ready to use some Mixed Greens, but I forgot, I finished by jar and am now using DB Eucalyptus & Mint
> 
> Same Incredibly Great Scalp Soothing Misture.
> 
> DB is $3.00 Cheaper than C.G.'s Mixed Greens for the same amount of product.  Altho' Christine Gants is vitrually non-oily.  _Kinda Hard to describe_.
> 
> But they both work incredibly well _especially_ on an itchy scalp.


 
its so hard for me to remember to put stuff on my scalp. even when i was relaxed i hated putting stuff on my scalp. but i think i will start it up again. im going to use coconut oil until it becaomes second nature to nourish my scalp. and then i will move on to mixed greens since you rave about it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> She the one that prolly got your Products!


if she does she can keep it because i cant kill a dead woman


----------



## Minty

BABY!!!!!!!! You had me rolling on that one. Girl no. That poor man.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> She the one that prolly got your Products!



I bet her hair is luxurious


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I bet her hair is luxurious*



Girl....It Migtha' been that looonnggood.

Happydaytoeveryone!

_who mysteriously showed up in our thread_


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I bet her hair is luxurious


 
he said she had hair down to her bottom. i thought it was this thread that i mentioned it in. maybe it was an off topic thread. one member told me to get her hair secrets lol. the thing is, i believe he really sees them. in school he was always really quiet, except with me and  a few others. and he has really very sad eyes.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....It Migtha' been that looonnggood.
> 
> Happydaytoeveryone!
> 
> _who mysteriously showed up in our thread_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....It Migtha' been that *looonnggood*.
> 
> Happydaytoeveryone!
> 
> _who mysteriously showed up in our thread_


 
Lmao Me love you long time.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> he said she had hair down to her bottom. i thought it was this thread that i mentioned it in. maybe it was an off topic thread. one member told me to get her hair secrets lol. the thing is, i believe he really sees them. in school he was always really quiet, except with me and  a few others. and he has really very sad eyes.


 
That is kind of sad, let me leave him alone.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i believe he really sees them. in school he was always really quiet, except with me and  a few others. and he has really very sad eyes.*



Girl, he sounds like a Classic Case for Criminal Minds

I'm sorry, but I'd hafta' report him to UPS:eye:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, he sounds like a Classic Case for Criminal Minds
> 
> I'm sorry, but I'd hafta' report him to UPS:eye:


 
girl thats my show lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl thats my show lol.



Mine Too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Dang Ya'll ! 

All these Folx having these "Late" Sales.........SSI is closed until the 12th, BJ ain't doin' her thang until the 14th............

I sure hope Afroveda does something this weekend.

Whatever.

I may re-visit that Ori Organics to see if they ever re-stocked 

Maybe Komaza will have something


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, he sounds like a Classic Case for Criminal Minds
> 
> *I'm sorry, but I'd hafta' report him to UPS:eye:*


see im trying not to have to report him but he is playing with my oyin maaaaannnnnnnn


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Dang Ya'll !
> 
> All these Folx having these "Late" Sales.........SSI is closed until the 12th, BJ ain't doin' her thang until the 14th............
> 
> I sure hope Afroveda does something this weekend.
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> I may re-visit that Ori Organics to see if they ever re-stocked
> 
> Maybe Komaza will have something


 
i think you will love ori stuff. and the deep conditioning mask sounds so yummy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby;11901819[B said:
			
		

> ]i think you will love ori stuff. and the deep conditioning mask sounds so yummy[/B].



_*Off to look again at Ori....I tried to add some stuff last night but it was still OOS*_

Girl, on Second thought, leave UPS alone. 

He may try to wrap your Body in Packing Tape and Seal you up in a Box


----------



## BostonMaria

Hello everyone!!!

I haven't purchased any products online in months.  I need some product viagra LOL because nothing looks appealing anymore.

Can somebody recommend a good conditioner that smells really good. I just want to splurge on something that smells really good. I'm trying to get pregnant so it has to be appealing to the DH ahahaha


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*Off to look again at Ori....I tried to add some stuff last night but it was still OOS*_
> 
> Girl, on Second thought, leave UPS alone.
> 
> *He may try to wrap your Body in Packing Tape and Seal you up in a Box*


 
at the bolded. omg lmao. i doubt hes crazy. justa little quiet.

try the ori samples. the last time i looked they were in stock so atleast you can see what you like.


----------



## chebaby

BostonMaria said:


> Hello everyone!!!
> 
> I haven't purchased any products online in months.  I need some product viagra LOL because nothing looks appealing anymore.
> 
> Can somebody recommend a good conditioner that smells really good. I just want to splurge on something that smells really good. I'm trying to get pregnant so it has to be appealing to the DH ahahaha


 
something that smells amaing and yummy is curl junkies hibiscus and banana deep fix. smells like banana and sweet bubble gum.


----------



## BostonMaria

chebaby said:


> something that smells amaing and yummy is curl junkies hibiscus and banana deep fix. smells like banana and sweet bubble gum.


 
Oooh that sounds delish
I've always wanted to try Curl Junkie. I will add it to my list. Hairveda is having a sale 9/14 and I'm on the fence only because I probably won't receive my package until the end of October if I'm lucky.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> at the bolded. omg lmao. i doubt hes crazy. justa little quiet.
> 
> *try the ori samples. the last time i looked they were in stock so atleast you can see what you like.*



I'll skip. 

The Shipping is $6.50 and the samples are only 2 ounces. 

I'll wait on Afroveda........


----------



## Shay72

I finished an amla oil and methi sativa step 2 conditioner.


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> girl the thing is we were best friends in high school. when i started liking him he didnt want to take it there so i was like cool. *well fast forward a few years and we get in contact with each other and go on a date. this fool starts telling me he sees dead people and that there is this one dead asian lady that follows him everywhere. i was looking around like is she in the back seat lmao.
> ummm we lost contact after that again*


 
I.can't.breathe.

This was worth looking at this ugly forum ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> I.can't.breathe.
> 
> This was worth looking at this ugly forum ...



Girl.................What'nit?

Che's a Mess!


----------



## Brownie518

Charz, you been in the sun??? 

Lovin' that hair!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> girl the thing is we were best friends in high school. when i started liking him he didnt want to take it there so i was like cool. well fast forward a few years and we get in contact with each other and go on a date. this fool starts telling me he sees dead people and that there is this one dead asian lady that follows him everywhere.* i was looking around like is she in the back seat lmao.*
> ummm we lost contact after that again






Che, you crazy!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ms B!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ms B!


 
Hey, T!! Quiet in here today!!


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I finished an amla oil and methi sativa step 2 conditioner.



Shay, you don't use the Step 1 of the Methi???


----------



## chebaby

im pissed at myself for even thinking about taking part in the hairveda sale. i hate long waits but i want to finally try her acai conditioner and i want another bottle of cocasta oil. oh and maybe the almond glaze, i bet its yummy on twists.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Shay, you don't use the Step 1 of the Methi???



I do I just always finish the Step 1 first and I like to keep them matched up. So I don't open up a new Step 1 to use with an old Step 2 .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I like to keep them matched up. So I don't open up a new Step 1 to use with an old Step 2 *.





PJ's and their Quirks!


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I do I just always finish the Step 1 first and I like to keep them matched up. So I don't open up a new Step 1 to use with an old Step 2 .



 Shay, you kill me!! LOL

Thanks, though. I have been dying to try that set. 

The last few HV sales, I've gotten my order fairly quickly. But then again, I'm always up late so I gets mines in!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It looks like the only thing I'll be getting from HV is the:  Hydrasilica Spray and the Moist 24/7.  

I think Imma sit out the Vatika Frosting this year (unless it's incredibly priced).

I wish Almond Glaze, Acai Phyto Berry & MoistPRO were ALL ON Sale.  But I see they are not.

I thought about the Cocosta Oil, but I think I want AV Shikaki Oil instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *But then again, I'm always up late so I gets mines in!!!*



Lawd You Shol' Do......


----------



## Loves Harmony

How anyone like the Afroveda Butters? What types of butters do you use? Can you recommend some? Do anyone have any that their willing to sell or send me a sample .... Trying to find something for the cold weather and also help seal my ends.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Loves Harmony said:


> How anyone like the Afroveda Butters? What types of butters do you use? Can you recommend some? Do anyone have any that their willing to sell or send me a sample .... Trying to find something for the cold weather and also help seal my ends.



I liked them. 

I bought the "Sample" Pack last year.  I think it had the Shea Amla, the Chocolatte, the Twisted Ginger and something else??????? (can't think of the name).

They were all nice sized samples too.  I really liked the Shea Amla, but I also liked the Chocolatte.  I sent the Twisted Ginger and the other one *can't think of the name* to another Poster.

Maybe start out with the Sample Pack.


----------



## Charz

Yeah, I've been on Holiday this month. I hate this new layout, and I hate that Random Thoughts is gone.


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 said:


> Charz, you been in the sun???
> 
> Lovin' that hair!!!!


 
Oh and thanks for the compliment. Damn site, I have to select reply with a quote. LHCF sux. I'm bitter.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Charz said:


> Yeah, I've been on Holiday this month. I hate this new layout, and I hate that Random Thoughts is gone.


 
I hate the new layout as well. I wasnt able to log on all weekend.


----------



## Shay72

Well dang the layout has changed again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This Site is Doing Too Much...............


----------



## Shay72

Why some people got thanks buttons at the bottom of their posts and some don't? I know, I know it is a work in progress.

LovesHarmony-I liked the Cocolatte Butter


----------



## Shay72

And again....I think we might be bout to go another break .


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> Well dang the layout has changed again.


 
i only see a change in certain threads.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> And again....I think we might be bout to go another break .


 
why you say that? did it kick you out?


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> Oh and thanks for the compliment. Damn site, I have to select reply with a quote. LHCF sux. I'm bitter.


 
More than welcome!! I like that color. I want to do a rinse or something...

Anyway, this site is killin me right about now.


----------



## Charz

Sighhhhhhh I guess I'm gonna be up in hurr more, cuz they got rid of my spot.


----------



## chebaby

Loves Harmony said:


> How anyone like the Afroveda Butters? What types of butters do you use? Can you recommend some? Do anyone have any that their willing to sell or send me a sample .... Trying to find something for the cold weather and also help seal my ends.


 
i pm'd you. i also have a tiny sample of the totally twisted butter that honey fig sent me. i forgot to put that in the pm.


----------



## Shay72

Che--I tried to reply with a quote and it's not working for me. Anyways the layout in this thread changed 3 times in the span of a minute. Is anyone else experiencing delayed typing?


----------



## mkd

this board is annoying.

I wanted to respond to everyone's post but i couldn't and now I am over it!


----------



## mkd

brownie, I got your PM and was trying to respond to you but I can't.

I washed my hair after 3 days of wearing it straight.  i did a braid out and i am sitting under the dryer drying my hair now.


----------



## chebaby

ok now let me tell yall what i wanted to say over an hour ago.
ups is tripping. this guy did not leave my stuff yet again. the ups website said they did not have my apartment # so they decided to ship my stuff back to curlmart. heres the problem with that lie. i do not live in an apartment. 2) they had my address enough to come on thursday and friday and now all of a sudden they dont have my address. 3) i left a note on my door telling them to leave my package. 4) if they tell me that it is against policy to leave packages then i will put their workers on blast because my stuff has been left every time i have ordered from curlmart. as a matter of fact most times ups dont even ring my door bell. they just leave the products and go.
now all of a sudden its a problem.


----------



## chebaby

AND i just looked up my other package and it should be here tomorrow. i know im going to have problems with that too.
as a matter of fact i hope i have problems with it because if i get my package without an issue its going to be trouble for them because i want to know why all the inconsistency?


----------



## mkd

Che, ups dude is wierd.  i would be livid.


----------



## Minty

I was kicked out....put on semi-lurker status, now I'm back on - I submitted a ticket.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, ups dude is wierd.  i would be livid.


 
girl i am. i dont know what to do. i dont know if i should contact curlmart and have them ship it to another address or should i contact ups and curse them out. i dont want to do too much snapping of the fingers and neck and rolling eyes because ups people obviously know where you live lol. which is why i didnt want to complain in the first place.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Im back... They blocked me for a few hours. IDK what happen..


----------



## Shay72

Che--I have acted a fool a few times with Fedex and they have gotten their act together for 98% of the time. I'm sure I'm on a list somewhere with 50 red flags next to my name.


----------



## Shay72

I believe everyone was blocked. It looked as if SuperGirl was the only one posting and everyone was in chat.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> Che--I have acted a fool a few times with Fedex and they have gotten their act together for 98% of the time. I'm sure I'm on a list somewhere with 50 red flags next to my name.


 
lmao at 50 flags.

i noticed too that it seemed like on supergirl was posting. i wonder if its because she is a mod.


----------



## chebaby

Loves Harmony said:


> Im back... They blocked me for a few hours. IDK what happen..


 
check your pm.


----------



## BostonMaria

We were all blocked. The chatroom was jumpin tho LOL About 95 of us in there acting a fool at one point


----------



## chebaby

i tried to get in the chat but my computer wouldnt let me lol.
whenever lhcf goes missing and kicks me out i want to go on a shopping spree. i started to do so at goodhairmart.com but didnt.


----------



## BostonMaria

chebaby said:


> im pissed at myself for even thinking about taking part in the hairveda sale. i hate long waits but i want to finally try her acai conditioner and i want another bottle of cocasta oil. oh and maybe the almond glaze, i bet its yummy on twists.


 
I might stock up on a few things since I hardly buy from them anymore. I think the last purchase was Dec 2008.  I do love the Vatika Frosting. The smell is so yumm-ay


----------



## Brownie518

I don't even remember what I wanted to post earlier, when I kept getting kicked out. Oh, well. 

This HV sale is really gonna be insane. She doesn't usually put so much on sale, does she??? Well, folks are gonna go bug nutty starting at about 11pm on the 13th.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm still indifferent about the site.   I was confused earlier when it was there at 7am then when I got home at 930am it was gone.  When I logged on again it said I didn't have permission to do certain things on the site.  I wonder when all the "upgrades" will be gone.

_Which threads did they get rid of?_


----------



## Ltown

Ok, everyone was blocked too! I as going into the chat room but I thought only certain groups got in there so I left. The only good thing so far about the changes so far is you automatically get to see youtube picture instead of going to the links.  HV has never worked for me, and I don't have patience for 3-4 weeks for my goodies.  This new looks hurts the eyes to bright.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lemme see if I can post?  Last night was jacked.  I was right in the middle of talking to Ms. B and could not respond.


----------



## Loves Harmony

It wont let me reply to your pm for some reason.


----------



## Charz

Why didn't yall tell me about the HV sale:

All SALON SIZES ITEMS 30% off! 

SNAP!!!!


----------



## Charz

I just bought this wig. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Are40qlMCis&feature=related


----------



## mkd

Charz, that wig is hot!  I really think I want a half wig, I just don't know if I will actually wear it.  

Umm, WTF, I still can't send any PMs or respond to any.  I was trying to send a PM to Brownie and T and I can't.  

I am making my HV list.  I still have a half of a sintrinillah and an unopened one so I don't know if I am going to buy any of that.  But I am getting Moist 24/7, acai, whipped gelly, vatika frosting and that may be it.


----------



## Charz

I wanna do a haul so bad, but I need to buy furniture shigh.


----------



## mkd

Can anyone send PMs.  I still can't.  

T, since I can't send you a message; I made it to the post office today.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I finished a HV shikaiki (sp?) oil. I still have two more bottles to finish


----------



## chebaby

my hair is changing and i dont know if i like it. i love my hair but its changing and i have to now get used to it. my hair has always been fine and when wet it hangs straight and wavy but when dry it shrinks up curly type 3c 4a curls. the front of my hair you could tell was extra fine but it was still growing out of my scalp a little rough. now ive noticed my hair is growing in really silky and fine like 3b hair.
the reason i dont like it is because my puffs dont look the same. its hanging more but the texture is so thin.

anyway my other package hasnt come yet, not surprised. i emailed curlmart and they are supposed to contact ups and send my package to another address.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, i don't know about this board anymore, i know they are doing updates and all but its so annoying. I don't even really want to come here anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, i don't know about this board anymore, i know they are doing updates and all but* its so annoying. I don't even really want to come here anymore.*



IK.....It's totally frustrating.

Like I said, I was in the middle of a convo last night and it just went:  WOMP. WOMP.

What a Hotmess.

Just applied some KBB CocoMango.  

I got an e-mail where she's offering a Huge *10%* off everything!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> IK.....It's totally frustrating.
> 
> Like I said, I was in the middle of a convo last night and it just went:  WOMP. WOMP.
> 
> What a Hotmess.
> 
> Just applied some KBB CocoMango on.  I got an e-mail where she's offering *a Huge 10%* off everything!


 
lmao i got that email too. i dont know why she still sending me emails. i surely dont care. and 10% aint squat.


----------



## fattyfatfat

wow....10%....

I think Ill use Aubrey Organics HSR this weekend. I love how it smells.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Komaza Shipped (already). 

I have that coming and some Jasmine's.  And Fab is sending a little something my way.  

So, I should be a'right for a minute.


----------



## natura87

I got a complement on m hair today. I took my twists out on one side again so I just had a lazy twistout and an older woman in twists (newly natural) commented on my hair ad asked how long I have been growing it out and what I use.

I haven't been doing much to it.


----------



## chebaby

i think im going back into twists. i know i shouldnt since my hair has a habit of tangling after 3 days. ok i wont go back to twists but im tired of my hair. i think im going to go back to not using any product in my hair when i do a wash and go and a puff. i will only  use product when im doing twists/ twist outs. my hair may be limp and over moisturized because i use too much product.


----------



## natura87

I am so stressed out I am just going to go home and wash my hair tonight. I need the relaxation so I will treat myself to it. I will probably DC with my Vatika Frosting and something else overnight.


----------



## La Colocha

For the hv sale, i hope her perfumed body oil is on sale, that is the only thing that i want. 1 in every scent.


----------



## Shay72

Nikos said the updates will take a few weeks. He also said the two options were to have the board up during the updates or the board down for a month. I prefer it being up and dealing with the mess.

I know this HV sale is going to be beyond crazy especially with the bulk stuff on sale too. I remember my first HV sale. I think stuff was like 50% off so some stuff was like  cheap.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Upping my moisturizing to once a  day.  This is letting me use up my leave-ins and benefits my hair.

Won't be taking part of the HV sale.  No money for real.

May get the Mixed Greens unless Miss T has a better product for the scalp.  Nothing is stopping my itchie scalp right now.  I  made myself bleed by accident.

Still in twists until the weekend.  Will cowash tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

tomorrow i will co wash with giovanni xtreme protein and then wrap my hair in an old t-shirt(this will replace my microfiber towel until i get a new one because mine is old and is causing frizz), and then shake and go with no product. i may put oil on my scalp but i doubt it because its easy for me to forget.
in fact tonight i will put the oil on my scalp so i wont have to worry about it tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I wish I wasn't so heavy-handed.:fallenang  

I've practially blown through my Jar of Darcy's E & M Scalp Butter. 

I have to work on not dousing my head in product.  

Especially these hand-made things that costs a King's Ransom to replace.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> For the hv sale, i hope her perfumed body oil is on sale, that is the only thing that i want. 1 in every scent.


 
I'm getting some of those, too!!! I think I want the Vanilla, Mango, Apple, and maybe one other. 

Shay is right. This sale is going to be a hot mess!!! I can't wait!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I wish I wasn't so heavy-handed.:fallenang
> 
> I've practially blown through my Jar of Darcy's E & M Scalp Butter.
> 
> I have to work on not dousing my head in product.
> 
> Especially these hand-made things that costs a King's Ransom to replace.



Wow, T, that was really fast!! It's crazy. I'm ridiculously heavy-handed with conditioners (and my hair loves it) but not with my moisturizers/butters/lotions. Does anyone know if Darcy's might be having a sale soon???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Wow, T, that was really fast!!* It's crazy. I'm ridiculously heavy-handed with conditioners (and my hair loves it) but not with my moisturizers/butters/lotions. Does anyone know if Darcy's might be having a sale soon???



Girl.....I don't know what happened?erplexed  

They're 4 ounces and with a 'itchy scalp' doesn't help either.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....I don't know what happened?erplexed
> 
> They're 4 ounces and with a 'itchy scalp' doesn't help either.


 
Yeah, my scalp has been itching like crazy for the past 2 weeks. I've been massaging with the Mixed Greens, her Herbal Rich Scalp Butter (Christine Gant), or that Pimento JBCO I got. It's been helping. As I type, I feel like digging the heck outta my scalp.  I want to tear it up!! I can't wait to wash tomorrow night!


----------



## Minty

I've been in a state of benign neglect over the past two weeks. Just cw and wetbuns. I feel like I just relaxed and its bushy in the back - well its partially my fault because I overprocessed but underprocessed my back half because I went heavy on the base...ugh. 

And I've been shedding. I'm so like whatever towards it right now. Then last night I was watching longhairdontcare's YT channel and she really only washes her hair 1x/a month, and I'm saying - oh that's not for me. She does this even when she wears her hair in straight styles. I've never even considered going that long without washing my head. I'm too worried about scalp funk. 

Anyway....

I steamed on dry hair with Nutrine Garlic
clarified with Phyto Kelate
shampoo w/Nexxus Vitatress
treatment w/Nexxus Cysteine 
and mini DC w/Redken Real Control 

airdry rollerset with Qhem. Karkady on the ends and alittle coco.detangler. 

I think I'll just pincurl for the rest of the week and not do anything else till after Ramadan.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, my scalp has been itching like crazy for the past 2 weeks. I've been massaging with the Mixed Greens, her Herbal Rich Scalp Butter (Christine Gant), or that Pimento JBCO I got. It's been helping. As I type, *I feel like digging the heck outta my scalp.  I want to tear it up!!* I can't wait to wash tomorrow night!



Me Too.  @bolded.

And I am only about 8 weeks Post.erplexed 

But....I think this is my itchy season (if that makes senseerplexed....like right before Fall/Winter, I get a really itchy spell).



HijabiFlygirl said:


> I've been in a state of benign neglect over the past two weeks. Just cw and wetbuns. I feel like I just relaxed and its bushy in the back - well its partially my fault because I overprocessed but underprocessed my back half because I went heavy on the base...ugh.
> 
> And I've been shedding. I'm so like whatever towards it right now. Then last night I was watching longhairdontcare's YT channel and she really only washes her hair 1x/a month, and I'm saying - oh that's not for me. She does this even when she wears her hair in straight styles. I've never even considered going that long without washing my head. I'm too worried about scalp funk.
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> *I steamed on dry hair with Nutrine Garlic
> clarified with Phyto Kelate
> shampoo w/Nexxus Vitatress
> treatment w/Nexxus Cysteine
> and mini DC w/Redken Real Control *
> airdry rollerset with Qhem. Karkady on the ends and alittle coco.detangler.
> 
> I think I'll just pincurl for the rest of the week and not do anything else till after Ramadan.



Your Regi sounds really good HFlyGirl!


----------



## chebaby

hearing about the hairveda sale makes me want to pull out my cocasta oil and oil my scalp and use it as a sealant. i used to love that stuff. mine is probably old though.


----------



## Shay72

I guess I need to pay attention I haven't looked at BJ's new stuff yet. Maybe I can look into her perfumed body oils instead of just coconut oil on my skin after showers and baths.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hearing about the hairveda sale makes me want to pull out my cocasta oil and oil my scalp and use it as a sealant. i used to love that stuff. mine is probably old though.



So, Che.....do You like the Cocosta better than AV's Shikaki Oil?


----------



## chebaby

i think for my birthday i will splurge on a table top steamer.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, Che.....do You like the Cocosta better than AV's Shikaki Oil?


 
actually the shikaiki oil made me sick. i think. its a growth aid and im not to fond of growth aids anyway. i used it back when i was getting colds alot so it could have been symptoms from the cold but when i used it my throat started feeling tight so i went to the bathroom and wiped it of my scalp with a wet paper towel. i felt better after that. i didnt feel right selling it or giving it away in case it was the oil that made me feel that way so i trashed it.

plus the textures are different. AV oil is light just like any other oil. cocasta is almost the same texture as jbco with better ingredients and a nice yummy smell. if im not mistaken i think the first ingredient is castor oil so its great for the winte.


----------



## Shay72

Back from Hairveda..."I shouldn't have gone in there"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> actually the shikaiki oil made me sick. i think. its a growth aid and im not to fond of growth aids anyway. i used it back when i was getting colds alot so it could have been symptoms from the cold but when i used it my throat started feeling tight so i went to the bathroom and wiped it of my scalp with a wet paper towel. i felt better after that.
> 
> i didnt feel right selling it or giving it away in case it was the oil that made me feel that way so i trashed it.plus the textures are different. AV oil is light just like any other oil. cocasta is almost the same texture as jbco with better ingredients and a nice yummy smell. if im not mistaken i think the first ingredient is castor oil so its great for the winte.



Now, I'm torn?  I liked the sample of the AV I had.  

But if the Cocosta smells good & on Sale, I may have to roll with that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I went back in and re-adjusted my Hairveda Cart. 

Maaannn It's still up there (price-wise) So hopefully, the Sales are GOOD.

_I still did not add Vatika Frosting_.  I am seriously thinking about not getting any. 

But if it's like 5 bucks I might.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> actually the shikaiki oil made me sick. i think. its a growth aid and im not to fond of growth aids anyway. i used it back when i was getting colds alot so it could have been symptoms from the cold but when i used it my throat started feeling tight so i went to the bathroom and wiped it of my scalp with a wet paper towel. i felt better after that. i didnt feel right selling it or giving it away in case it was the oil that made me feel that way so i trashed it.
> 
> plus the textures are different. AV oil is light just like any other oil.* cocasta is almost the same texture as jbco with better ingredients and a nice yummy smell. if im not mistaken i think the first ingredient is castor oil so its great for the winte*.



Yes!! I agree with the  bolded! T, I think you will love it!!


----------



## mkd

HV is my favorite line overall so I know I will be buying during the sale.  I hope the VF is $5.  My hair was so darn frizzy today,  I think I overdid it with the KBB milk.  I clearly need to learn restraint like T and stop dousing my hair with product.  My hair is already fine it doesn't need a gallon of product.


----------



## chebaby

tomorrow i am going to do a wash and go with aveda be curly after i protein co wash. i cant wait to use be curly. its been a while since ive done so.
also i need to find something thats going to give me shine to put over it. maybe ill just use a little bit of monoi de tahiti since i havent used that oil in a while either.

im thinking abut coloring my hair this weekend. im tired of this honey brown. i want my dark brown/black back. i think i may have some sebastian brown rinse left. if i do i will use it tomorrow just to see how my hair will look. if i dont have it then i will just continue to prep my hair with protein until sunday when i do a color.


----------



## Minty

IDT - I'm going to work with this reggie for this month. The shedding is down considerably and I have bad HIH since I took down the rollers. The real control was a great addition to end and softened the hair greatly. I only left it on for 15 minutes but it did the trick after the cysteine. 

Lately, I've only been apply growth stuff like MT/OCT the day/night before my wash day.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Miss T- Which do you prefer the Mixed Greens or the Darcy's?  

My head is soooooo itchie right now.  I'm hoping that washing tomorrow will help. I know I need to take these flat twist out and let my scalp breathe but I don't know if I have time to redo my hair.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I wish I wasn't so heavy-handed.:fallenang
> 
> *I've practially blown through my Jar of Darcy's E & M Scalp Butter.
> 
> I have to work on not dousing my head in product.  *
> 
> Especially these hand-made things that costs a King's Ransom to replace.


 
@bolded- this is why i have 50-11 leave-ins open.  I start to blow through a bottle and then get scared I won't have any so I spread the love around by opening another bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> @bolded- this is why i have 50-11 leave-ins open.  I start to blow through a bottle and then get scared I won't have any so I spread the love around by opening another bottle.



I Sent you a pm.


----------



## natura87

I have 2 job interviews coming up in the next week, I think I should probably take these braids out and do something else with my hair.

I finished the CFC activator something or other. I used the Jasons Naturals conditioner last night. I hated it, luckily I was heavy handed with it so it will be gone before the week is over.


----------



## chebaby

ok me and my hair are on bad terms today.

anyway i havent heard back from curlmart and of course ups hasnt given me any packages yet.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> ok me and my hair are on bad terms today.
> 
> anyway i havent heard back from curlmart and of course ups hasnt given me any packages yet.


 
That is so unprofessional of the UPS guy.  What a jerk.


----------



## chebaby

mkd i really dont know what else i can do. all the ups locations i have tried have said they are stores and dont hold packages. every time i call the main number i get an answering machine.
i dont know if curlmart has made any progress with them because i havent heard anything from them yet.

tonight i am going to do a twist out using aveda be curly and aveda defining whip. i dont think the whip has much hold which is why i will be using the be curly under it.
i will just have to twist every night because the last time i ended up getting second day hair but i didnt like the way it shrunk all the way up.
i will be doing it on slightly damp hair and with about 20 twists.


----------



## mkd

I can't get second day hair either, I wonder if I should start rebraiding or twisting at night.  It just seems like so much work


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

My scalp is feeling better today after cowashing.  I used Suave but couldn't use it up.  I'll use it again this weekend to pre-poo then clarify and DC with my mix from last weekend.

I'm going to wear a twist-out tomorrow and Friday then do something special for Saturday/Sunday.  I'm supposed to go to some festival and see Chrisette Michelle & Macy Gray so I need to look FLY...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> I can't get second day hair either, I wonder if I should start rebraiding or twisting at night.  It just seems like so much work



I do big twists and it helps to get 2nd day + hair.  Doing it every day gets to be a pain..I agree.


----------



## chebaby

yea doing it every night is a pain but i cant get second day hair with small or large twists. and people say there hair gets better over the days, mine is the other way around lol.
i wond do the same amount of twists, just enough so the hair wont shrink during the night and look different the next day.

my hair is so soft today. i co washed with giovanni xtreme and im almost out already lol. my hair loves that stuff so i will pick up another tube tomorrow. anyway and i did a puff without any product and my hair feels amazing.

if i dont hear anything back from curlmart(i told them to ship my stuff to another address) then i will take the matter to paypal. even though i know its ups fault im just fed up period.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I went back in and re-adjusted my Hairveda Cart.
> 
> Maaannn It's still up there (price-wise) So hopefully, the Sales are GOOD.
> 
> _I still did not add Vatika Frosting_.  I am seriously thinking about not getting any.
> 
> But if it's like 5 bucks I might.



Well, thanks to Fairy-Fabulousity....I will hafta' go back in yet again and re-adjust my HV Cart. *Thanks Fab...you truly are Fab*

Got a coupla' packages today.  I also got my Prods from Komaza.  I promise you all, they have the fastest shipping in the World.  (And they're all the way on the West Coast).


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> yea doing it every night is a pain but i cant get second day hair with small or large twists. and people say there hair gets better over the days, mine is the other way around lol.
> i wond do the same amount of twists, just enough so the hair wont shrink during the night and look different the next day.
> 
> my hair is so soft today. i co washed with giovanni xtreme and im almost out already lol. my hair loves that stuff so i will pick up another tube tomorrow. anyway and i did a puff without any product and my hair feels amazing.
> 
> if i dont hear anything back from curlmart(i told them to ship my stuff to another address) then i will take the matter to paypal. even though i know its ups fault im just fed up period.



Che, you have a lot of patience  to redo your hair.  my hair is soft too and if it don't hold for another day I give up. That was the issue when I was relax get my hair done $$$ and poof all gone.


----------



## chebaby

so i have decided that i am going to go into twists in about 2-3 weeks. i am going to do them myself. they will be the regular box braids and i will keep it up in a bun. i need a break from my hair and i cant get that even with twists using my own hair because i will just take them down in 3 days lol.
im going to buy the hair tomorrow because i am tempted to do them this weekend.

this is what i will do:
pre poo for an hour with giovanni xtreme
shampoo with aphogee for damaged hair
deep condition with mhc honey mask (assuming i ever get it, ups is holding it hostage lmao)
use kbb hair milk, paul mitchell heat seal and another heat protectant
put my hair in four huge braids and let dry over night
the next day blow dry on low and moisturize in sections with oyin whipped pudding


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^^^^^

Sounds Good Che. Nice Regi. (If you do it) 

Girl, you know you change your mind like the Wind..... 

Maybe I'll use my MHC Honey Mask Friday to non-celebrate the wacky UPS Guy. 

 It'll be in rotation anyways, so I might as well.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Sounds Good Che. Nice Regi. (If you do it)
> 
> Girl, you know you change your mind like the Wind.....
> 
> Maybe I'll use my MHC Honey Mask Friday to non-celebrate the wacky UPS Guy.
> 
> It'll be in rotation anyways, so I might as well.


 
girl right after i posted the reggi i was like . i think we all know im wishy washy

about the ups guy, i should have stopped that day i saw him. now im kicking myself because i had a chance to let him know about his self.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl right after i posted the reggi i was like* .



So Was I.

After I read it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> So Was I.
> 
> After I read it



i might do it though we both know thats a strong might. i have too many products to put my hair away lol.
i actually want to see how this kbb hair cream butter thing works. i never liked the original hair butter so i want to see how im going to like this one, not that im goign to repurchase it.


----------



## chebaby

ok so what im going to do is put my hair in about 30 twists tonight and then separate into a twist out on saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ok so what im going to do is put my hair in about 30 twists tonight and then separate into a twist out on saturday*.



Let us know how it turns out!

I just put on some KBB in CocoMango. _*Thanks again Ltown for that Swap*_ 

I may have never tried this scent on my own.  But.... I like it.

After I finish it up, I will try out Darcy's Shea Butter Lotion.  I hope I like it as much as I like the Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Cream.


----------



## Minty

IDT - do you like the cocomango more than qhem.bio?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> IDT - do you like the *cocomango more than qhem.bio?*



The KBB is a Milk.  It's very lightweight.  To Me, "Summery"  if that makes sense. (Strictly IMO, of course).

Qhemet Biologics are more like Cream(s) like something you'd use in the Fall. 

However, The Olive Honey Hydrating Balm is more like a sticky/honey texture and could definitely be used this time of year.

For me, they both serve different purposes at different points of time.

And I love that (about both product lines).

:scratchchI'll prolly Phase Out KBB in favor of Darcy's & Komaza.  

When I finish up what I have.


----------



## chebaby

so one of my ups packages is at home now a day late. i guess they sent out a driver that can read this time.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> ok so what im going to do is put my hair in about 30 twists tonight and then separate into a twist out on saturday.



Can we please see picture???


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Can we please see picture???


 
do i have to upload it on another website first? or can i just put it on my computer and hit the insert image icon?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I think I'm really ready to start playing around with Butters & Oils again. (i.e. Fall/Winter Regimen).  

I'm only going to use what I have on hand.....*yeah i know* 

And not go overboard with any purchasing. 

Trust me, I have enough to get me through the upcoming Season.  

Including anything I might pick up this weekend.  That being the case, after Labor Day, I will try to press on to Black Friday.  *i hope i can do it*  I found a Mizani Nighttime Treatment & a QP Mango Butter in my Stash. 

I have acquired some oils that you hafta' apply and then Rinse Out & Condition.  I think the Mozeke one is like that, and I may have another one similar.  

The MHC Intensive Herbal Treatment Oil, you apply to scalp at Night, massage and brush out to ends.

Oh Yeah, I decided to continue to Spritz until Maybe November.  I am really enjoying that.  And will also use them w/my Leave-Ins.


----------



## chebaby

T, i have been thinking about avocado butter lately. that stuff  was so creamy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, i have been thinking about avocado butter lately. that stuff  was so creamy.*



Yeah.  That was some good stuff right there. 

But I ain't payin' TNS no $12.95 for Shipping this Year. 

I just ain't gon' do it.

*goes to look on tns site*  *ha, ha j/k*  *i ain't doin' it*


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> do i have to upload it on another website first? or can i just put it on my computer and hit the insert image icon?



They probably have not change that feature so I understand it a pain it the @#[email protected] I use photobucket but it still a pain.


----------



## Day36

GN ladies,

School has been killing me; and, this new layout hurts my eyes, so I havent been on much. I hope everyone is doing well...and _using_ things up  Im almost finished with a leavein mix I made. And, I used some butters I had to make a dc. I will try that when I get a chance to do my hair (prob this weekend). I lightly straightened last weekend. It's ok. :/ Im almost WL though. I will take pics when I straighten better...prob in November . Anyways, hugs and kisses to you all!

*goes back to reading/studying*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day36 said:


> GN ladies,
> 
> School has been killing me; and, this new layout hurts my eyes, so I havent been on much. I hope everyone is doing well...and _using_ things up  Im almost finished with a leavein mix I made. And, I used some butters I had to make a dc. I will try that when I get a chance to do my hair (prob this weekend). I lightly straightened last weekend. It's ok. :/ *Im almost WL though.* I will take pics when I straighten better...prob in November . Anyways, hugs and kisses to you all!
> 
> *goes back to reading/studying*



That's Wonderful Day! @bolded.

btw:  I'm a lefty too!


----------



## chebaby

even though the shipping is high i think Texas naturals has the best butters.
SO got a really gross rash and couldnt figure out where it came from. his doctor told him to change his laundry detergent(it was on his back), wear different shirts and dont use lotions with parfume in it. but it kept getting worse. he tried shea butter but it didnt work so he moved on to cocoa butter and the rash is practically gone. and it wasnt a bumpy rash it was just that whatever it was turned his skin in that area really dark.
another friend of mine had a rash on her neck and olive oil took it away.
these natural products are great.


----------



## chebaby

i just realized my lil betta butter hasnt come yet. maybe itll come tomorrow. but usps usually takes 2 days so hmmmm.


----------



## mkd

What's everyone doing?  Anyone doing their hair?


----------



## chebaby

i wont start on my hair until later on tonight.
the only product i have in my hair right now is hairveda gelly to slick the front down. so i should be able to get a full idea of how i feel about the be curly and defining whip together.


----------



## mkd

i wonder if a steamer will over moisturize my hair.  does anyone have that problem?


----------



## chebaby

actually, im not even feeling using aveda tonight, maybe next time. tonight i want to use oyin honey hemp conditioner and a mix of whipped pudding and shine and define.
thats the problem with having so many products: i have to pick and choose what i want to use lol. for twists i have all these new products i cant wait to try. like the aveda, ori organics and beautiful curls.


----------



## chebaby

im 2 seconds off of ordering a amla and olive heavy cream. i love the way that stuff feels on twists.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, used up my deja's yesterday. It won't be a repurchase. Moisturized today with water. It seems like water reactivates the bsp and makes my hair really soft. Don't know what im going to do for wash day but i will figure out something.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Everyone.  I'm still having problems at times with this up in here.erplexed  *seems like it takes 4eva to load or change pages etc....* *mess*

Anyway, I got a coupla' packages today.  My Njoi Creations Milk Hair Spritz and a coupla' Sale Items she had for Labor Day.

I also got my Jasmine's & something from mk!

So, it was a good day.  I want to wash my hair, but I guess I can wait until tomorrow.erplexed  

I may go ahead and do it right now though. 

And I am off the rest of Labor Day week,(YAY)  so I may do it again on Tuesday or something.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT, I send you a PM but just wanted to tell you the Jasmine silk detangling works. I probably rush last week using it and did not use it enough.


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone
last night i was too lazy to do twists but i did slather my hair in curl junkie curl fix protein treatment and left it for an hour.
when i rinsed it out my hair didn't feel all that strong but i can tell it worked because my hair was curling all over the place. even the left side thats always frizzy was curly. i was like woooooowwwww. what i dont like though is that half the ingredients i have no idea what it is.
so i used honey hemp as a leave in under whipped pudding and did a puff. i tied my scarf around it and went to sleep and today my hair still looks good. i dont think im going to take this puff down until maybe saturday, and thats only if its so hot i want to co wash. other wise im not doing my hair again until sunday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *i wonder if a steamer will over moisturize my hair.  does anyone have that problem?*



No....Not at all.  In fact, it will "Enhance" Your DC'ing Sessions.  You can also Steam in Your Protein Conditioners.



Ltown said:


> *IDareT, I send you a PM but just wanted to tell you the Jasmine silk detangling works.* I probably rush last week using it and did not use it enough.



Thanks Ltown.  I got your pm. 

I've been having problems with those too.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies:  Just got finished Steaming in MHC Honey Mask. Very Nice.  So Far, the 2 I've tried aren't really that "thick" but they feel really good.

I thought I'd use up my Acai Phyto Berry this time, but I think I have about 1-2 more co-washes.  

After I finish that up, I will rotate Oyin Honey Hemp, Claudies Deep Conditioner and Maybe J/A/S/O/N Jojoba for my Co-washers.

Used Komaza Honey Rejuvenator again this wash-day.


----------



## mkd

Yay T, I am so glad it came.  I can't wait to use the KBB you sent me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Yay T, I am so glad it came.  I can't wait to use the KBB you sent me.



I wish the "Scent" woulda' been one you didn't have already  BUT.....I'm Glad it works for You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.......I finished up my Hair.  Glad I went ahead and did it today.  I can 'chill' tomorrow.  

And maybe Henna/Indigo Monday or Tuesday.:scratchch

Didn't use up a thing though.  That's kinda irritating. 

I need to stop buying and start using.


----------



## chebaby

i forgot to mention that in my package i also got the spiral solutions deep conditioning treatment. it smells good. the overall scent is like ababy powder but my nose picks up a sweet undertone. anyway it has a thick butter like texture similar to jessicurl weekly deep conditioner. there is no water in the conditioner that i can remember right off the top of my head but the ingredients are still great.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where's All the Ladies tonight???? 

You all must be Busy Getting Ready for the Weekend.

Well..........(In Other News) Ori Organics is "Stocked" so I got the Restorative Mask. 

And....It was still on Sale. YAY!  Hope I like it.  And I only got 1 (which is a rareity, for me).  

*off to look at a couple YT reviews*


----------



## Shay72

I am on vacation well starting tomorrow bc I will probably still do a thing or two for work before heading to bed. I'm going to Florida tomorrow with my parents to see one of my brothers. We're driving . I will be back in the DMV late Tuesday but then I have the rest of the week off too.

I'm taking Amala Cream Rinse, Qhemet's serum, and Hydrasilica. This worked for my hair in AC so I should be good to go.  I like when the routine is so easy even when traveling. I forgot processing caps but I can use a plastic bag. My family already thinks I'm crazy so .


----------



## *fabulosity*

Okay..

Alaffia and Beautiful curls will be captured as soon as I can get to a Whole Foods.

whose tried it?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where's All the Ladies tonight????
> 
> You all must be Busy Getting Ready for the Weekend.
> 
> Well..........(In Other News) Ori Organics is "Stocked" so I got the Restorative Mask.
> 
> And....It was still on Sale. YAY!  Hope I like it.  And I only got 1 (which is a rareity, for me).
> 
> *off to look at a couple YT reviews*


 
I'm still recoup from pacific time, geting ready for bed. I did dc under steamer with curl junkie hibiscus. I also gave away all but 1 bottle of skala, tresemme, TJ.  Got to use up more so I'll be mixing up some conditioners with ayurveda powders. It messy but they are very moisiturizing and cheap. I got to get a handle of PJ spending, and save for all the pre-college/college expense for dd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Okay..
> 
> Alaffia and Beautiful curls will be captured as soon as I can get to a Whole Foods.
> 
> whose tried it?



Not Me. 

Don't get to WF much. 

Make sure you give us a Review.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Okay..
> 
> Alaffia and Beautiful curls will be captured as soon as I can get to a Whole Foods.
> 
> *whose tried it?*



Girl.................

Che Has them.


----------



## mkd

I am here sitting under the dryer in cornrows.  I didn't use anything up but I am almost done with a bottle of KBB hair milk.  

Does anyone use HV shampoo bar?  I am going to buy it during the sale?  How is it?


----------



## mkd

I think I have given up on cassia and other powders; its just more intensive than I am trying to do right now.  I have so much damn cassia left though, it makes me feel like I need to use it up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.................
> 
> Che Has them.


 
lmao you know i do. when i saw it i was like "whats this here i see". and the leave in conditioner is like 12oz. it looks huge compared to the little 8oz bottles you get on line lol.
the leave in conditioner has a nice texture. thick like melted shea butter but its so creamy. the smell still throws me off though. it smells like its supposed to smell good but it doesnt lmao.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I wore my hair in a rinsed twisted out yesterday.  It wasn't as soft as I'd like it too be despite loading it up with KBB hair milk/nectar.  I'm almost thru with the bottle.  Prolly 1 more use.

So happy for the 3 day weekend.  Upset I've been up since 430a because my power went out and this was my day off to enjoy sleeping in.

Thinking I'll wear a puff this weekend.  I miss seeing my curls.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, Its a 3 day weekend woot woot. Im chillin on the couch with my snuggie, lmao. I hope you all enjoy your time off. Im going to wash my hair tommorrow using diluted suave shampoo mixed with tea tree oil. Condition and detangle with cj smoothing conditioner, dcing with wdt and using wdt as a leave in with bsp. Its getting cold here already so i hope i have my products down for fall and winter. I can't wait to see what kind of sale hv has on the body products because those oils are calling my name. Im almost tempted to get them now so i don't have to wait until december to get them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay. The. Thank. You. Button. Isn't. Working. LAWD This New Format

Hi Ladies..........

@LaColocha:  I need to pull out my Snuggie *woot-woot back at ya'* Oh Yeah... & btw:  Jasmine's is have a 20% off Sale on her body stuff.

@Che:  I almost used the enture jar of MHC Honey Mask.  I know 1/2 the Jar is gone.

I just put on some HV Ends Hydration.  I Love that Stuff.  But for some reason, the Bottle looks smaller.

Anyway, Glad I did my hair last night.  I will prolly Hendigo Monday or Toesday.  And may use up a couple things. Maybeerplexed


----------



## mkd

I want to buy some hair products but I spent a lot of money on other stuff today so I am just going to chill and wait for the HV sale.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Okay I DC'ed with the CJ Banana and Hibiscus... - T... OMG.. I love it.. 

I mean my dry hair (because I been running around) feels like it doesn't even need a leave in or anything.. but I am going to moisturize and seal of course. 

Making that curlmart sale look even more tempting with they shady selves either free shipping or 15%


----------



## chebaby

i saw a snuggie in target and was so tempted to get it. i think i will. i love snuggling up watching a movie or reading a book.


i still have my hair in a puff and it still loks good. ive just been spraying it with j&b and thats all.


----------



## La Colocha

Ok is it just me or is the thanks button now a thumbs up button?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Ok is it just me or is the thanks button now a thumbs up button?*



Girl, I'm gettin' sick of Yo'' Cuzzin'

I just 'caught it'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just cracked open this jar of Njoi Creations Sweet Coconut Hair Pomade w/Coconut, Acai Berry, Hibicus & fragrance........It is totally drool worthy.

It smells SOOOOOOOO Good!


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> Okay I DC'ed with the CJ Banana and Hibiscus... - T... OMG.. I love it..
> 
> I mean my dry hair (because I been running around) feels like it doesn't even need a leave in or anything.. but I am going to moisturize and seal of course.
> 
> Making that curlmart sale look even more tempting with they shady selves either free shipping or 15%


 
I wish I hadn't read this.  I really have no business buying another thing today.  No business at all.


----------



## mkd

I want to rewist my hair tonight to see I can get second day hair.  Should I twist dry or spritz some water on it?


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> I want to buy some hair products but I spent a lot of money on other stuff today so I am just going to chill and wait for the HV sale.


 
I'm tryna to tell ya.. it's a sickness.. I have messed around with carts at MHC AND curlmart... I need to get off of this high.. lol.

I have slowly weened myself off of HV. I just can't do it.. I mean it's not like I need the stuff fast... I just want it within 2 weeks.. and I have enough cocasta and avoysoya oil to last a good long while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> I'm tryna to tell ya.. it's a sickness.. I have messed around with carts at MHC AND curlmart... I need to get off of this high.. lol.
> 
> *I have slowly weened myself off of HV. I just can't do it.. I mean it's not like I need the stuff fast... *I just want it within 2 weeks.. and I have enough cocasta and avoysoya oil to last a good long while.



Thanks for the HV Fix-Fab! 

I needed it.  It just got me pumped up for the Sale.  It's not until the 12th anyway....

You did help me reajust some things that was in my cart tho'.....

I can wait 2,3,4 weeks for my Sitrinillah & other HV Stuff If I hafta'.....

BJ got me strung out..... I'm Hooked


----------



## *fabulosity*

Success with 3 squirts of conditioner in a water bottle.. 
Don't worry thanks to T.. it's enough CJ B&H to go around!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> I'm tryna to tell ya.. it's a sickness.. I have messed around with carts at *MHC *AND *curlmart*... I need to get off of this high.. lol.
> 
> I have slowly weened myself off of HV. I just can't do it.. I mean it's not like I need the stuff fast... I just want it within 2 weeks.. and I have enough cocasta and avoysoya oil to last a good long while.



Well, if you do get MHC (from Curlmart), Make sure you get the Organic Shea Butter Hair Paste, The Honey Mask, The Coconut & Papaya Hair Paste, The Olive You DC'er and the So Deep DC'er.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks for the HV Fix-Fab!
> 
> I needed it.  It just got me pumped up for the Sale.  It's not until the 12th anyway....
> 
> You did help me reajust some things that was in my cart tho'.....
> 
> I can wait 2,3,4 weeks for my Sitrinillah & other HV Stuff If I hafta'.....
> 
> BJ got me strung out..... I'm Hooked



Definite junkie.. takes me back to like 2008 and Shay posting her stash.. I was like what in the world....   That is going to be a packed day on the innanetz boy... 

I know you guys will be on at 11:59:00 p.m. ready to just CHECKOUT...lol.

I just remembered.. I think Che promised a pic of her hair.. 

Ay yo Che.. where's the HAIR pic.. just ask the UPS guy and the dead chinese lady to come out of the bushes and take a pic of it..  That is still the funniest story.. everrrrrrrrr!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I'm gettin' sick of Yo'' Cuzzin'
> 
> I just 'caught it'


 
girl i would have never known what that was lol. it looks like a coffee mug to me.


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> Definite junkie.. takes me back to like 2008 and Shay posting her stash.. I was like what in the world....   That is going to be a packed day on the innanetz boy...
> 
> I know you guys will be on at 11:59:00 p.m. ready to just CHECKOUT...lol.
> 
> I just remembered.. I think Che promised a pic of her hair..
> 
> Ay yo Che.. where's the HAIR pic.. just ask the UPS guy and the dead chinese lady to come out of the bushes and take a pic of it..  That is still the funniest story.. everrrrrrrrr!


 
lmao im lazy when it comes to taking pics but i will. one day soon.
girl check out my OT thread. i got more to worry about than a dead asian lady. i always attract the creeps.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I want to rewist my hair tonight to see I can get second day hair.  Should I twist dry or spritz some water on it?


 
i spristz a tiny bit of water just to have some slip. but depending on what im using sometimes the product doesnt need water.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Definite junkie*.. takes me back to like 2008 and Shay posting her stash.. I was like what in the world....   _That is going to be a packed day on the innanetz boy..._
> 
> I know you guys will be on at 11:59:00 p.m. ready to just CHECKOUT...lol.



@1st Bolded:  Girl......Watch Yo' Mouf.

@2nd Bolded:  Ya'll gon' hafta' have a Dance-Off or sumthin' to keep me Awake that Night.  

Ya'll know I go to bed early!


----------



## Loves Harmony

Can someone recoomend a good steamer?

MKD:
 for a second day hair i would use a moisturizer and oil or just oil to retwist my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Loves Harmony said:


> Can someone recoomend a good steamer?



I got mine from SalonsRUS or whatever it is called now. 

It's the One that allows you to steam for 1 Hour w/a 60 minute Timer & Distilled Water ONLY.  I paid $129.00 including Shipping.

It's the best.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Thats not bad at all. Did you notice a difference in your hair after using the steamer?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Loves Harmony said:


> Thats not bad at all. *Did you notice a difference in your hair after using the steamer?*



Yep.  A Difference in My Hair and a Difference in my Products.  It took them both to the Next Level.  It was by far the Best Investment I've made in my HHJ.

I thought it was broke this past winter.erplexed  I was ready to give up that $129.00 again (I'll never be without one).  

Thankfully, it was the Water Recepticle.  I had dropped it on the kitchen floor & cracked it. 

But, I was able to order a replacement for $24.99......and I ordered 2!


----------



## natura87

3 weeks with this hairstyle.Yippee! I was lazy and didnt want to retwist or braid so I am rocking a side puff. This weekend(either tonight or tomorrow I will finish the Jasons Naturals Conditioner (definitely not a repurchase). My spritz is almost gone too.


----------



## chebaby

i want the huitiful steam. i might get it for Christmas.


----------



## Loves Harmony

I was just looking at that site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I really don't think the Labor Day Sales are going to be too plentiful.erplexed  Everything I thought about is not going to be on Sale this weekend (or it doesn't seem like it).

That will just free up more $ for HV.

Christine Gant Launched her New Site.  BrownButterBeauty and she has 15% off for Labor Day.  

I did pick up an 8 ounce Jar of Mixed Greens and an 8 ounce Jar of Her Herbal Rich Hair Butter.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies 
I hope you all are having a better start to your weekend than I am.
I was going to do my hair tomorrow but UPS just spoiled my day so I did it this afternoon.
I placed an order last week that was supposed to be delivered yesterday but UPS said it was damaged and they will notify the vendor.
So imagine my surprise when they brought the package today so I asked if i needed to fill something out and was told no it just needed repackaging.
I opened the package and instead of what i ordered ( ayurvedic herbs and JBCO ) i got a bag with about 6 bottles of liquid shea butter soap from South of France .
I immediately call UPS nad was told that although it was noted that the package was damaged no report was made and the vendor was not notified.
So needless to say I'm not happy right now. I'm out money and have nothing to show for it


----------



## chebaby

good news.
curlmart shipped my package(the first one i never got) today 2nd day. so because ups dont deliver on saturdays and monday is a holiday i will get it Tuesday. i cant wait.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

That's awesome che


----------



## chebaby

yes curly, it is. i was ready to hurt ups guy lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *I placed an order last week that was supposed to be delivered yesterday but UPS said it was damaged and they will notify the vendor.
> So imagine my surprise when they brought the package today so I asked if i needed to fill something out and was told no it just needed repackaging.I immediately call UPS nad was told that although it was noted that the package was damaged no report was made and the vendor was not notified.
> So needless to say I'm not happy right now. I'm out money and have nothing to show for it *



Can you Notify the Vendor?  Girl.....I would be ABSOLUTELY Livid!  

You should ask to speak to the UPS Supervisor/Manager etc....

They would have to do something.  And on top of that you have the wrong Package!  What a Mess.  I'd be on the phone with the Vendor and with UPS STAT!


----------



## mkd

I decided to do four fat cornrows, I used KBB hair milk and some water. 

Fab, I am like T, hooked on HV for now.  But she is Dead A wrong for taking so long to ship her products out.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> Can you Notify the Vendor?  Girl.....I would be ABSOLUTELY Livid!
> 
> You should ask to speak to the UPS Supervisor/Manager etc....
> 
> They would have to do something.  And on top of that you have the wrong Package!  What a Mess.  I'd be on the phone with the Vendor and with UPS STAT!


 
I did notify the vendor and they immediately called UPS and they (UPS ) said they will investigate once they receive the package from me.


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, im up early today, just got back from the grocery store and im about to do my hair in a few. Im going to try and get everything done i need to do today so i can have a few lazy days before heading back to work. Just loving the bsp and im really thinking of ordering kknt. I will see how this wdt works first, it maybe too heavy. I need something light but moisturizing with slip. I know cj has a leave in but its a bit on the expensive side which im trying to stay away from.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Hey ladies. I'm up early this morning and I'm under the steamer right now with AOHSR. I used a HV amala cream rinse shampoo and it's a huge no! The first time I used it, I loved it. This time/second purchase....my hair doesn't feel clean.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just got back from working out (well running/walking).  I did about 4-5miles.  I feel refreshed and a good tired.  I'm going to cowash with Avocado and wear a WnG to the Festival today.  Probably use Shea moisture leave in & curl smoothie.  I brought some Ecostyler with me if I slick down the sides.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey girls.. I was able to find 2 of my beautiful curls products and a small jar of KCCCC from Whole Foods. The cashier told me that if they didn't work out I could bring them back. Definite plus. Thanks MKD!

I was happy with my little DC with the CJ.. I go in the kitchen and I'm like what is this sticky stuff on the counter.. ANOTHER one of the gel packs from my hair therapy wrap busted. I mean that thing is GREAT.. but it is sooo picky.. I only put it on a minute in microwave. The left side gel pack bit the dust a few months ago.. I tried to find some replacement gel packs online.. but none available..  time to buy another one! :-(


----------



## La Colocha

A little change in hair plans. Im going to try bsp alone to see how it does. Taking my hair down and i still smell that yummy goodness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!

Hope everyone is having a Nice Saturday.

@La Colocha -- Glad the BSP is working for you!  You make me wanna pull mine out.  Imma start using it maybe October-ish.  Want to use up a few more things first.

@Fab -- You need a Steamer!  So, quit playin' & get one!oke:  Glad you found your stuff at WF's.  Hope you like it.

I just rubbed in some Njoi Coconut Acai Berry Pomade Stuff.  It smells soooo goood. 

And it has bits of Acai Berry in it.  Mannnnn............I wish I could describe the smell.  It smells like:  Black Cherry Ice Cream or something.  I am really liking it.

Haven't done 'much' on the Labor Day Sales (so far).  I may just wait for HV.  I haven't seen much else except for Curl Junkie. 

I am well stocked (over stocked) on Jasmine's.  But I'd like some Afroveda......


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girls!
> 
> Hope everyone is having a Nice Saturday.
> 
> @La Colocha -- Glad the BSP is working for you!  You make me wanna pull mine out.  Imma start using it maybe October-ish.  Want to use up a few more things first.
> 
> @Fab -- You need a Steamer!  So, quit playin' & get one!  Glad you found your stuff at WF's.  Hope you like it.
> 
> I just rubbed in some Njoi Coconut Acai Berry Pomade Stuff.  It smells soooo goood.
> 
> And it has bits of Acai Berry in it.  Mannnnn............I wish I could describe the smell.  It smells like:  Black Cherry Ice Cream or something.  I am really liking it.
> 
> Haven't done 'much' on the Labor Day Sales (so far).  I may just wait for HV.  I haven't seen much else except for Curl Junkie.
> 
> I am well stocked (over stocked) on Jasmine's.  But I'd like some Afroveda......


 
What sales are there right now t? I got the jasmines email but im waiting for the hv sale. I haven't gotten any other emails.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *What sales are there right now t?* I got the jasmines email but im waiting for the hv sale. I haven't gotten any other emails.



I really haven't seen any?  Njoi is having a little something on Esty. Christine Gant is having one on her new site: BrownButterBeauty 15%.

Brownie said Ori Oganics is having one 25%? _*and I just bought a conditioner, that wasn't*_ 

Komaza said No & so did MHC.  Haven't heard about Bee Mine?

The Only I know of is HV.erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

What is ori organics? Is it on etsy.

Eta- I found it, i want to try the leave in cream sealant, has anyone tried this before?


----------



## La Colocha

How you gonna have a sale and no products * kicks rocks*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> What is ori organics? Is it on etsy.
> 
> Eta- I found it, i want to try the *leave in cream sealant*, has anyone tried this before?



I wanted that too.



La Colocha said:


> *How you gonna have a sale and no products* * kicks rocks*.



Girl, Ain't that the Truth?  I said that last week.erplexed @bolded.  
Empressi & others did a nice Review on the products.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wanted that too.
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, Ain't that the Truth?  I said that last week.erplexed @bolded.
> Empressi & others did a nice Review on the products.


 
Are all the larger products sold out? That is the only one i want to try and im not paying $4 something for 2 oz when i can get the larger size for a few dollars more. I mean why even keep having the sale if no one can take advantage of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Are all the larger products sold out? That is the only one i want to try* and im not paying $4 something for 2 oz when i can get the larger size for a few dollars more. I mean why even keep having the sale if no one can take advantage of it.



The Only thing I looked at were the Full Sizes. 

I managed to get 1 of the 8 ounce Restorative DC"ers last week.  I had the Jojoba Conditioner in my cart, but I don't need it. 

And I have the Buttercream Leave-In that got good YT reviews, but I haven't purchased. 

I think the Shipping is a little high.erplexed  I'll look at the Sealant another time.


----------



## La Colocha

T how much is the shipping?


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  I hope everyone is having a good day.  I think I need to do something with my hair today.  Rebraiding my hair didn't turn out well today.  I want to try a twist out but the twists don't stay tight enough to get a good set.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I finished up a bottle of KBB hair nectar in pomagrante guave scent.  Only 50-11 more open bottles to finish.

I'm not sure how I feel about my hair.  In one respect its really cute-nicely defined, each curl separated, and a combo of my natural curl & the twist out pattern.  On the other hand-I'm scared it looks like wet dog or a jheri curl.  I pulled my bangs back and it helps it look better but I'm still a lil unsure.


----------



## La Colocha

Just finished washing my hair and now im dcing. my homemade shampoo is a keeper. It cleans my hair and makes it soft. Also wdt is a keeper it just soaks in my hair and doesn't sit on top. I love my cj but im using way too much. My bottle is half gone already and that won't do. I will figure out something before october. So far here is what im sticking with for fall and winter.

poo- homemade
dc- wdt
sealant- bsp
leave in-?
conditioner-?
moisturizer-? it maybe just water, haven't decided yet.


----------



## mkd

La, what's in your homemade shampoo?


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I finished up a bottle of KBB hair nectar in pomagrante guave scent.  Only 50-11 more open bottles to finish.
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about my hair.  In one respect its really cute-nicely defined, each curl separated, and a combo of my natural curl & the twist out pattern.  On the other hand-I'm scared it looks like wet dog or a jheri curl.  I pulled my bangs back and it helps it look better but I'm still a lil unsure.


 
Your hair does not look like a wet dog. A wet dogs hair is sticking to its body and stankin. Your hair is beautiful vonnie, remember that.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> La, what's in your homemade shampoo?


 
I eyeball it but about 2 tablespoons of suave tropical coconut shampoo, about 1 table spoon of shea oil, 7oz of warm spring water and 8-10 drops of tea tree oil. I put it all in a container and shake it up. I use the whole thing on my hair. It feels a little funny when i put it on but when i rinse it my hair feels soft and clean like my hair. Not coated or waxy feeling.


----------



## mkd

La, that sounds really nice!


----------



## mkd

Does anyone know any good twist out tutorials on youtube?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Are all the larger products sold out? That is the only one i want to try* and im not paying $4 something for 2 oz when i can get the larger size for a few dollars more. I mean why even keep having the sale if no one can take advantage of it.



The Only thing I looked at were the Full Sizes. 

I managed to get 1 of the 8 ounce Restorative DC"ers last week.  I had the Jojoba Conditioner in my cart, but I don't need it. 

And I have the Buttercream Leave-In that got good YT reviews, but I haven't purchased. 

I think the Shipping is a little high.erplexed  I'll look at the Sealant another time.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> Does anyone know any good twist out tutorials on youtube?


 
I usually just watch anyone that comes up when I search.  I don't really remember who I liked.  Don't disregard some of the "shabbier" looking ones because I've found some great info from them as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I finished up a bottle of KBB hair nectar in pomagrante guave scent.  *Only 50-11 more open bottles to finish.*



Girl, I learned my Lesson on this one the hard way. 

I'm glad I finally managed to overcome that.  It drives you 'batty'

It takes focus & determination to stick to only those things that are open.

btw:  Your Hair looks Very Nice.


----------



## La Colocha

Has anyone tried kimmaytubes leave in? I can't find the actual thread but there are some good reviews when i google. I have everything to sub but the aloe vera.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Has anyone tried kimmaytubes leave in?* I can't find the actual thread but there are some good reviews when i google. I have everything to sub but the aloe vera.



No, but my one friend who introduced me to LHCF (and has recently joined) she makes & loves it.

I don't think she comes in our thread tho'. 

I think we are too intense for her.........

_*too many products*_

_eta: i ain't mixin' nothin'_


----------



## La Colocha

I may try it, using my he leave in instead of kknt. I don't mind a little mixing but i don't want to have to make all my products every week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *T how much is the shipping?*



It was $7.50 for that one item...................


----------



## mkd

Vonnie, I know you have told me this before, but do you do flat twists?  How many twists do you make?  Che and Fab and anyone else who twists too?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Well Ladies... I just put in a little HV Whipped Ends and tied my hair down with a Silk Scarf. 

Nothing much going on....on my end.erplexed _*well...at least i haven't bought anything outta sheer & utter boredom*_

It's kinda 'cool' here today low 70's.  I think it was like 97-98 just yesterday (so now today it feels cold).  

Anyway, I think I'll use up 1 or 2 things next wash day.  I may do my Henna early next week since I am on vacay and can spend all day on it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I e-mailed Afroveda & Mozeke to ask if they plan to have L.Day Sales....

_*i know.  sad. don't judge me*_ 

Actually, it's working out pretty good for me (so far).  I bought exactly what I wanted (thought I needed).  No 'real' implusive purchases.erplexed  

Although my HV Cart keeps growing.....

That Haul will all depend of what she's offering....


----------



## Loves Harmony

Well I decided to go to New Orleans for the weekend since i dont stay to far (Biloxi). While i was out shopping at Target i decided to pick up a bottle of Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque and 2 bottle of KCKT. Right now im under a dryer with the Deep Treatment mask on.. It doesnt have alot of slip but i hope the outcome is great.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Does anyone know any good twist out tutorials on youtube?


Hi ladies, I'm just relaxing today. 
Hi Mkd, my washngo have been great but next day twist out hit/miss.  I try to watch those with hair texure close to mine and so far Taren916, KaBrina, shortys gs03 are close.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Has anyone tried kimmaytubes leave in? I can't find the actual thread but there are some good reviews when i google. I have everything to sub but the aloe vera.



I did it was good, kind of like using Giovanni direct leave in which has aloe vera.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> I did it was good, kind of like using Giovanni direct leave in which has aloe vera.


 
I did kind of a ghetto version with water, he leave in and africa's best herbal oil. It felt good going on. Waiting to see how it dries.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> Vonnie, I know you have told me this before, but do you do flat twists?  How many twists do you make?  Che and Fab and anyone else who twists too?


 
I tried it again a few weeks ago.  I did 2 rows since my head is small especially at nape.  I think 12-15 total.  It came out decent.  Didn't last as long as my other twist outs even retwisting at night.  I couldn't get the spiral pattern I got the first time.  I'll try it again in a month or so.


----------



## mkd

I just did about 20 twists, I will see how it turns out in the morning.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hi MKD... 
I just favorited some videos.. we must've been thinking along together.. you doing braids and me doing twists.. well the braid outs sound easier because people seem to only do 4 or 6.. that's what  was gonna try... but these are my fave twist out tuts...

My hairdresser Rachel's (Flat twist technique) MKD you should try her one time!!!
http://www.youtube.com/user/saloncabelo?blend=5&ob=4#p/u/4/aYKugFF04jI


I picked up some blue and gray perm rods from looking at this one .. it's a braid out but you get the idea.. it came out great...for her..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RW7qtrobld0

If you got a lot of time on your hands... I'd be doing this one all day.. but her hair is beautiful..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpuVXtbE50E


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies, i know no one is up lol.
today i purchased aveda be curly curling lotion. i never purchased it before because i could never figure out the difference between it and the curl enhancer. i used a little bit of it on a section of wet hair and it dried really really doft and elongated. so it seems much different so far. the curl enhancer leave behind a tiny crunch and it shrinks my hair. but you only get 3 something ounces with the lotion. that sucks.
tomorrow i have to go out early so i will co wash with trader joes tea tree(should finish it off) and then do a front puff with the be curly lotion. a front puff is where the puff sits so far up front that it looks like bangs. i love doing that.

when i come home i will slather my hair in mhc olive you deep conditioner for an hour while i clean. i might not shampoo, i might just rinse it out. then i will twist using kbb milk as a leave in and ori organics mango curler and ori organics curl styling butter to twist. i will leave the twist in for maybe 3 days before i do a twist out.


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> Hi MKD...
> I just favorited some videos.. we must've been thinking along together.. you doing braids and me doing twists.. well the braid outs sound easier because people seem to only do 4 or 6.. that's what  was gonna try... but these are my fave twist out tuts...
> 
> My hairdresser Rachel's (Flat twist technique) MKD you should try her one time!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/user/saloncabelo?blend=5&ob=4#p/u/4/aYKugFF04jI
> 
> 
> I picked up some blue and gray perm rods from looking at this one .. it's a braid out but you get the idea.. it came out great...for her..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RW7qtrobld0
> 
> If you got a lot of time on your hands... I'd be doing this one all day.. but her hair is beautiful..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpuVXtbE50E


 
Thank you Fab!!! I will be watching these videos either at the kids naptime or tonight after they go to bed!


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, not up to much today. I need to go get a little spray bottle to make my leave in up for the week. I think it will be ok for a week at a time without preservatives. My hair feels pretty good today. I used cold water to seal as a final step after rinsing my dc. Im thinking of going into mini braid mode for the fall winter and redo my hair every two weeks. I won't do them really tiny but smaller than i have been. I may do some today since my hair is stretched already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, not up to much today. I need to go get a little spray bottle to make my leave in up for the week. I think it will be ok for a week at a time without preservatives. My hair feels pretty good today. I used cold water to seal as a final step after rinsing my dc. Im thinking of going into mini braid mode *for the fall winter and redo my hair every two weeks. *I won't do them really tiny but smaller than i have been. I may do some today since my hair is stretched already.



So will you just re-braid every two weeks or does also include washing & dc-ing every two weeks as well?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Ladies:

It's my day to sit here in my Snuggie!  Yeah....I pulled it right on out.   It feels "Fallish" Here today.  It's sunny & warm but it has that Fall-Feel. 

I may even put on a pot of tea.

I did get an answer from Mozeke and she won't be having her Sale until October. 

I rubbed on some Claudie Scalp Exlir today.  And I am so happy that I will be wig-less for the week.  YAY!

I may pick up another jar of Ends Insurance #1 from Claudie since she's having 20% off tomorrow & Tuesday.  Prolly nothing else tho'.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> So will you just re-braid every two weeks or does also include washing & dc-ing every two weeks as well?


 
I will still wash and dc every week. Just redo the braids every two weeks.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afternoon Ladies:
> 
> It's my day to sit here in my Snuggie!  Yeah....I pulled it right on out.   It feels "Fallish" Here today.  It's sunny & warm but it has that Fall-Feel.
> 
> I may even put on a pot of tea.
> 
> I did get an answer from Mozeke and she won't be having her Sale until October.
> 
> I rubbed on some Claudie Scalp Exlir today.  And I am so happy that I will be wig-less for the week.  YAY!
> 
> I may pick up another jar of Ends Insurance #1 from Claudie since she's having 20% off tomorrow & Tuesday.  Prolly nothing else tho'.


 
She should start a site on etsy or something. I want to try her products but can't risk another virus. I got the snuggie out too, chillin.


----------



## Ltown

*fabulosity* said:


> Hi MKD...
> I just favorited some videos.. we must've been thinking along together.. you doing braids and me doing twists.. well the braid outs sound easier because people seem to only do 4 or 6.. that's what  was gonna try... but these are my fave twist out tuts...
> 
> My hairdresser *Rachel's (Flat twist technique*) MKD you should try her one time!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/user/saloncabelo?blend=5&ob=4#p/u/4/aYKugFF04jI
> 
> 
> I picked up some blue and gray perm rods from looking at this one .. it's a braid out but you get the idea.. *it came out great...for her..*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RW7qtrobld0
> 
> If you got a lot of time on your hands... I'd be doing this one all day.. but her hair is beautiful..
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpuVXtbE50E



Oh yea I fogot about Rachel she is good and the other one is shorty(Sarah) I  like her too. Thanks Fab at least you gave links unlike me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *She should start a site on etsy or something*. I want to try her products but can't risk another virus. I got the snuggie out too, chillin.



Yeah.... She Should. 

I was leery about doing the FOTKI too, but it worked out.  I recently visited her FOTKI and managed to get in & out w/no problems. 

Now, since I know what I want, I will just e-mail her my order.


----------



## La Colocha

I have decided to keep the he leave in, in my rotation. Nothing makes my hair feel softer and it doesn't overpower the bsp like i thought it would. Now if i could find a detangling conditioner on the ground i will be satisfied. So all i will have to buy online is the bsp and the wdt im not giving those up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....I ended up ordering Ori Organics Jojoba Hydrating Conditioning & a Buttercreme Leave-In (Jar)  The Shipping Cost was $8.55. 

I think I'm done now until the HV Sale.


----------



## La Colocha

That shipping is a little steep, is it ups or usps?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I have decided to keep the he leave in, in my rotation. Nothing makes my hair feel softer and it doesn't overpower the bsp like i thought it would. Now if i could find a detangling conditioner on the ground i will be satisfied. So all i will have to buy online is the bsp and the *wdt* im not giving those up.



Girl.....I may have to give WDT another Chance.erplexed  

I wasn't overly 'impressed' with it when I used it. 

So, I may have to try it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> That shipping is a little steep, is it ups or *usps?*



Girl....USPS


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....USPS


 
You'd think it be cheaper than that, priority mail isn't always the cheapest route.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> So all i will have to buy online is the bsp and the *wdt* im not giving those up.



Girl, so do you like this better than CJunkie?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well....I ended up ordering Ori Organics Jojoba Hydrating Conditioning & a Buttercreme Leave-In (Jar)  The Shipping Cost was $8.55.
> 
> I think I'm done now until the HV Sale.



You are never done, let someone tell you about another products I'm done with ordering products for a while. The down side is most of these natural products shelf life is too short for me and I don't have time to keep track of how/when it expired.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *The down side is most of these natural products shelf life is too short for me and I don't have time to keep track of how/when it expired.*


 
Girl, I know.  Most of them say 8-12 months. 

I was on Mozeke's site and she gives a 3-4 Month Shelf Life on alot of her products.

I will try to use them as quickly as I can.  I'm not too worried about shelf-life.  

As long as I don't see Mold or Legs Growing out of the Products.


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone. i am so tired. i just came back from the renaissance fair and i am just feeling all kinds of lazy. i wasnt going to shampoo my hair bust there was so much sand and dust i feel like i have to now. so i will pre poo on damp hair with evoo and mhc olive conditioner, shampoo with aphogee and then use the spiral solutions deep conditioner. i still plan on twisting but it may change depending on how i feel.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *the spiral solutions deep conditioner. i still plan on twisting but it may change depending on how i feel.*



I looked at their DC'er,on Curlmart but it is out of Stock.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I looked at their DC'er,on Curlmart but it is out of Stock.


 
im not surprised. people probablyy saw those yummy ingredients and jumped on it. i will send you a sample, i just need to find a jar. its really thick so i assume on wet hair a little will go a long way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im not surprised. people probablyy saw those yummy ingredients and jumped on it.* i will send you a sample, i just need to find a jar*. its really thick so i assume on wet hair a little will go a long way.



That's okay Che. 

You only have 8 ounces. 

I'll just keep watching CM and see when it's back in stock.  *That Protein Treatment looks good too*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's okay Che.
> 
> You only have 8 ounces.
> 
> I'll just keep watching CM and see when it's back in stock.  *That Protein Treatment looks good too*


 
girl its no problem. all this mhc and curl junkie i have im stocked on conditioners for a while.

i liked the cj protein conditioner. i must say though i didnt notice strength in my hair but i saw what it did for my hair. its weird but i like it.


----------



## Ltown

I got some Pure and basic reconstructor coconut conditioner 33oz $9.99 at TJM lots of softening ingredients: 

Basic Reconstructing Coconut Natural Conditioner DescriptionA unique botanical blend of deeply nourishing Kakui and Macadamia Nut Oils, with Shea Butter give hair an intensive conditioning treatment. Repairs and replenishes leaving hair stronger, softer and more manageable.

Ingredients: Water, stearalkonium chloride, cetearyl alcohol, cetyl alcohol, stearyl alcohol, dicetyldimonium chloride, behentrimonium methosulfate, simmondsia chinensis (jojoba) seed oil, hydrolyzed vegetable protein pg-propyl silanetriol, aloe barbadensis (aloe vera) leaf extract, camellia sinensis (green tea) leaf extract, cinnamidopropyltrimonium chloride


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I got some Pure and basic reconstructor coconut conditioner 33oz $9.99 at TJM lots of softening ingredients:
> 
> Basic Reconstructing Coconut Natural Conditioner DescriptionA unique botanical blend of deeply nourishing Kakui and Macadamia Nut Oils, with Shea Butter give hair an intensive conditioning treatment. Repairs and replenishes leaving hair stronger, softer and more manageable.
> 
> Ingredients: Water, stearalkonium chloride, cetearyl alcohol, cetyl alcohol, stearyl alcohol, dicetyldimonium chloride, behentrimonium methosulfate, simmondsia chinensis (jojoba) seed oil, hydrolyzed vegetable protein pg-propyl silanetriol, aloe barbadensis (aloe vera) leaf extract, camellia sinensis (green tea) leaf extract, cinnamidopropyltrimonium chloride



Keep us posted on how you like it.  You know I love a Good Reconstructor.

I can't wait to try the SSI Okra One out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl its no problem. all this mhc and curl junkie i have im stocked on conditioners for a while.
> 
> *i liked the cj protein conditioner*. i must say though i didnt notice strength in my hair but i saw what it did for my hair. its weird but i like it.



I didn't know Curl Junkie had a protein conditioner.....

Hey Wait.....Is that the one in the Bottle for $24.00!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thanks Ms. T I picked up my package today and had to rub a lil into my scalp.  I love it!!  I'm going to have to get some while it's on sale.

I started on another bottle of KBB today.  I'm still doing WnGs and this is letting me use up some product.

Thinking about going home and DCing then putting in some medium size twists for tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I didn't know Curl Junkie had a protein conditioner.....
> 
> Hey Wait.....Is that the one in the Bottle for $24.00!


 
yep and its called curl fix. im sure its not just for curly hair though. if it ever goes on sale you should try it since you like her other conditioner.

i just rinsed out the mhc olive and shampooed with aphogee and now im under the heat cap with spiral solutions. i havent used a heat cap in so dang long.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yep and its called curl fix. im sure its not just for curly hair though. *if it ever goes on sale you should try it since you like her other conditioner.*



I will.:scratchch  @bolded.

It will be a good thing to try out (On Sale).  

I've Eyeballed that one Several Times and Never pulled the Trigger.

I can't wait to Fire Up the Mastex (Heat Cap).  I have several things I want to use it for.  

Like I have a couple of Oil Treatments that require Heat, so the Heat Cap will be perfect for that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Thanks Ms. T I picked up my package today and had to rub a lil into my scalp.  I love it!!  I'm going to have to get some while it's on sale.



Girl......I love that stuff. 

Glad you got it.  Hope it helps.

It's so light and wonderful & it makes my scalp feel good. 

I'm kinda thinking I like it _a wee bit better_ than DB.  That one is just a 'tad' lighter than DB's.  I like DB's....so don't get me wrong and it's like 3 bucks cheaper.  

But CG's shipping costs are lower, so I guess it all balances out.

IA:  You should pick up some while she has that 15% discount.


----------



## chebaby

i need to get a steamer or the heat caps with the gel packs because i can barely see ,y tv under this thing lol. and its a little uncomfortable.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl......I love that stuff.
> 
> Glad you got it.  Hope it helps.
> 
> It's so light and wonderful & it makes my scalp feel good.
> 
> I'm kinda thinking I like it _a wee bit better_ than DB.  That one is just a 'tad' lighter than DB's.  I like DB's....so don't get me wrong and it's like 3 bucks cheaper.
> 
> But CG's shipping costs are lower, so I guess it all balances out.
> 
> IA:  You should pick up some while she has that 15% discount.


 
Girl its the TRUF!!

I put a lil on my hair line that was killing me and it knocked it right out.

I see myself "greasing" my scalp 1-2x a week.

_* I got the 8oz and the babassou conditioner  oh and a lil something from Ori Organics*_


----------



## chebaby

ok two things. one, so far i do not like the spiral solutions. i rinsed my hair out and it just felt i dont know, not moisturized. thdn i added kbb hair milk and my hair still doesnt feel moisturized. and two, so far the ori organics curly styling cream is iritating me. it has no slip and seems like its giving me a waxy feel. on the other hand i love the creamy mango butter. i dont know which is doing it but my btwists are coming out really shiny.


----------



## chebaby

ok im pissed. my hair is so tangled that i cant get a combn through to properly do my twists. my hair feels dry and i feel like all that deep conditioning was a waste.
my hands feel waxy, so does the 4 twists i did. urggggg. i refuse to deep condition again.
so either im going to slap on so moisturizer and puff, and wear the ouff for the next 2 or three days, or i will just co wash tomorrow. i dont know.....im just pissed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Girl its the TRUF!!
> 
> I put a lil on my hair line that was killing me and it knocked it right out.
> 
> I see myself "greasing" my scalp 1-2x a week.
> 
> _** I got the 8oz and the babassou conditioner  oh and a lil something from Ori Organics**_



That's good Vonnie.  I'm glad you like it.  

I have the Babbasu DC'er too, but haven't tried it out yet.  I am anxious to try the Herbal Rich Hair Butter. 

It is very, very lightweight too and it has some great ingredients that I think will help my Hair & Scalp.  I love the Detangling Hair Milk.  It smells so good in a light and non-overpowering way.



chebaby said:


> *ok two things. one, so far i do not like the spiral solutions.* i rinsed my hair out and it just felt i dont know, not moisturized. thdn i added kbb hair milk and my hair still doesnt feel moisturized. and two, *so far the ori organics curly styling cream is iritating me. it has no slip and seems like its giving me a waxy feel.* on the other hand i love the creamy mango butter. i dont know which is doing it but my btwists are coming out really shiny.



Don't tell me that. @both bolded.  I'll pass on the Spiral Solutions. (Thanks Che). 

re: O Organics--- I didn't get the Curly Styling Cream, but I did get the Buttercream Leave-In, the Jojoba Hydrating Conditioner and the Deep Intensive Conditioner (or whatever it's called).


----------



## chebaby

T, the ori organics made my hair soft but i know the buttercream leaves behind a wax on my hair.

i will try the spiral solutions on dry hair next time.


----------



## chebaby

i forgot to mention that i finished my aloe vera gel and a sample of sunshine hello sweet thang.

i will repurchase the aloe gel because it is amazing. it goes on so light and smooth but holds the hair. man that stuff is good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, the ori organics made my hair soft but i know the *buttercream leaves behind a wax on my hair.*



Okay.  You got the Buttercream Styling Cream AND I got the Moisture Balance Hair Cream--Buttercream.  So, I'll see how it goes.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay.  You got the Buttercream Styling Cream AND I got the Moisture Balance Hair Cream--Buttercream.  So, I'll see how it goes.


 
yea, they all pretty much have the same ingredients. i wonder if it just didnt mix well with the knn milk, or if my hair dried to fast and i need to make sure to keep my hair wet?
i will try it again a few more times before i sell it lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea, they all pretty much have the same ingredients*. i wonder if it just didnt mix well with the knn milk, or if my hair dried to fast and i need to make sure to keep my hair wet?
> *i will try it again a few more times before i sell it lol.*



@1st Bolded:  Yeah.....I noticed that.
@2nd Bolded:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @1st Bolded:  Yeah.....I noticed that.
> @2nd Bolded:


 
lmao, you know i will get rid of it with the quickness. and then purchase something else


----------



## chebaby

all this week i will be using kbb hair milk and cream together. this jar is almost gone and i need to hurry up and use it up so it wont go bad. ive had this jar since last summer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao, you know *i will get rid of it with the quickness. and then purchase something else*



Yup..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> all this week i will be using *kbb hair milk and cream together. this jar is almost gone and i need to hurry up and use it up *so it wont go bad. ive had this jar since last summer.



I have a small corner left in my KBB CocoMango. 

I will switch over to HV Whipped Ends for my Creamy Stuff.

I got like a Gazillion Dollars worth of mess still in my HV Cart. 

It just keeps growing. 

BUT.........It's all contingent on the Sale Prices tho'........

_*still haven't added vatika frosting....seriously thinking about passing on that this time*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have a small corner left in my KBB CocoMango.
> 
> I will switch over to HV Whipped Ends for my Creamy Stuff.
> 
> I got like a Gazillion Dollars worth of mess still in my HV Cart.
> 
> It just keeps growing.
> 
> BUT.........It's all contingent on the Sale Prices tho'........
> 
> _*still haven't added vatika frosting....seriously thinking about passing on that this time*_


 
i didnt really realize i was almost out of my hair cream until now. i mean i knew it was low but i have another jar thats practically full. but now i realize when thats gone, its gone. i still dont have a replacement for kbb cream. i could proabaly add glycerin to sunshine and maybe that'll do????

hairveda is going to shut down this whole board when the sale hits. good thing its online because it would be crazy if it was an actual store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *hairveda is going to shut down this whole board when the sale hits.*



Girl, I just hope I can stay AWAKE


----------



## chebaby

i'll be on here more than likely. its the 15th right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i'll be on here more than likely. its the 15th right?*



NOOOOOOOOOOO!

It's the 14th!

_*Don't be tryna' make me Miss It*_


----------



## chebaby

my bad


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my bad*



Girl.....................


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....................


 
lmao. on the 15th i would have been like "T, dont forget about the sale"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao. *on the 15th i would have been like "T, dont forget about the sale"*



Girl, and these Folx around here would have already gone through  that Site like a Swarm of Locusts!erplexed

Picked clean to the Bones....


----------



## Minty

I ordered Wen.....*LeSigh*


----------



## chebaby

ok i broke down and co washed my hair lol. i just couldnt leave it like it was knowing it was full of tangles. i used almost all of my honey hemp mixed with almost all of my pumpkin seed conditioner to detangle. those two conditioner have the best slip in he world. then i rinsed with cold cold water. i used my wide tooth comb and my denman brush. i lost a little more hair than i would have liked but its not too bad.
now im slathered in kbb milk and wrapped in my towel. im thinking about twisting with kbb cream and afroveda gelly but i dont know.

what i do know is that spiral solutions seemed to have given me more trouble than not.


----------



## Minty

Che try to pin down the ingredient so you know to stay away from it or that combo in the future. I'm glad you were able to work those tangles out!


----------



## Shay72

Still in Florida ladies. Came on here to see if ya'll were talking about any sales. I'll wait for Hairveda.


----------



## chebaby

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Che try to pin down the ingredient so you know to stay away from it or that combo in the future. I'm glad you were able to work those tangles out!


 
thank you. you are right. the spiral solutins has so many ingredients its hard to figure out what may have did it. but what i will say is that it does have cupuacu butter in it which my hair hates. its not high on the list though so i didnt think it would be an issue. i guess i was wrong....


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! I went on a little vacation so I've been absent. I'm deep conditioning right now so i figured I'd catch up. 

I did get to finish some things:

JMRB
Claudie's Protein
Claudie's Moisturing DC
So Deep
CJ Hibiscus & Banana
SSI Okra

So far, I have only ordered some body stuff from Jasmine's. Not a lot either. I needed more Exfoliating Gelee. 
T, it's funny you and Che were talking about that Spiral Solutions! I was trying to get that, too.  

What's everyone getting from Hairveda? I guess I'll get a gallon on 24/7, more Cocasta, and the Methi set. I might get a gallon of the Pro, also.


----------



## Shay72

I'm getting the following from Hairveda:
gallon of Moist PRO
gallon of Moist 24/7
pail of Sitrinillah

maybe some Amala Cream Rinse and the ACV Rinse.


----------



## Minty

Dag, yall are going IN on HV. I hope she has some little helpers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OK From HV:

Cocosta Oil
Hydrasilica Spritz
Avosoya Oil (sp)
Amla Cream Rinse
Whipped Ends Hydration
Moist 24/7
Acai Phyto Berry
Green Tea Butter

I know I'm forgetting something.......erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

From hairveda, the scented oils only if they are on sale. And maybe some almond glaze to rotate with my bsp. And maybe some sitrinillah. I mean since there is a sale and all why not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> From hairveda, the scented oils only if they are on sale. And maybe some almond glaze to rotate with my bsp. And maybe some sitrinillah. I mean since there is a sale and all why not.



In the Thread on the Vendor's Forum = Hairveda Fall Madness Sale -- The OP lists what the Sale items are.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> In the Thread on the Vendor's Forum = Hairveda Fall Madness Sale -- The OP lists what the Sale items are.



I came back with the Thread:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=495501


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I came back with the Thread:
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=495501


 
Thanks t, i didn't see the almond glaze on there but i will most likely get it anyway. It doesn't cost that much. 2 almond glaze, 2 sitrinillahs and the body oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Thanks t, i didn't see the almond glaze on there but i will most likely get it anyway. It doesn't cost that much. 2 almond glaze, 2 sitrinillahs and the body oils.



Girl, I just hope I can get mine in at 11:59

I. Gotta. Stay. Awake.


----------



## La Colocha

Dang i forgot its on a week day. I won't be home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Dang i forgot its on a week day. I won't be home.



But it lasts a Week the 14th - 21st.

OT:  I did place an order w/Claudie via e-mail because I don't want to 'risk' going into FOTKI, so I am waiting on that invoice to come back.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> But it lasts a Week the 14th - 21st.
> 
> OT:  I did place an order w/Claudie via e-mail because I don't want to 'risk' going into FOTKI, so I am waiting on that invoice to come back.


 
Girl everything will probably be gone in the first hour., We'll see though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm seriously thinking if I still get the Pre-Paid VISA, it will be just to re-up on some BF Sale Stuff & just have some Fun catching the deals.

I am really Top Heavy Right now....:blondboob

And don't 'need' a thang.


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
im so excited i found a new "do". last night i broke down and co washed and was trying to figure out what to do with my hair. i had already slathered my hair in kbb milk so i decided to use kbb hair cream to make 9 big twists. just to keep my hair stretched so i wouldnt have to worry about tangles. well i just undid the twists and i like what i see lol. i dont like it as much as my regular twist outs but its fluff and uniform and soft.

after i finished with the kbb i will move on to darcys daily leave in and tucuma butter to do the same thing.

i found a kbb milk that has to be at least a year old lol. i dont know if its any good. it doesnt even smell like cranberry cocktail anymore lol. it doesnt stink its just the smell has worn off.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  I used up a pear KBB hair milk.  Started in on another bottle. 

From HV, I am getting a sintrinillah, 2 whipped gelly, vatika frosting, moist 24/7, acai conditioner, and moist pro.  I think that is it.  I really don't want to stay up all night so I will order first thing the next morning.


----------



## mkd

Fab, I just watched the videos.  Thanks!!  The last one I happened to watch on friday.  I love her blog and her hair.  I really liked Rachel's and the second lady has a similar texture and density to me so that one was my favorite.  I may grab that ors gel and the perm rods she used for tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought I Posted.....what happened?erplexed

Anyway, I finished up a KBB Hair Milk in CocoMango.  It was really nice.

I will move on to HV Whipped Ends now.

Decided to wait and do my Hair Perhaps on Wednesday.  Decided to hold off on the Henna/Indigo until maybe next week.  Reason being, I've been using the Claudie Scalp Exlir and it has Sulphur, so I don't want to come right behind it and use Henna?  

So, I'll just wait until next wash day to break out the Henna/Indigo.

_*i thought i posted this already*_


----------



## chebaby

tonight i am going to retwist my hair with a little water, kbb cream and hairveda whipped gelly.

the next time i deep condition i will do so with darcys deep conditioner. i used it once but it was on dry hair and i dont really remember how i felt about it. besides the fact that it had clumps in it lol.
i cant wait until tomorrow or wednesday so i can get my curlmart order from forever ago. i really want my oyin honey hemp and shine and define and mhc honey conditioner.
i bet the honey hemp as a leave in and shine and define mixed with whipped pudding will make the best twist out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just got an e-mail from Ori Organics re: the 1st order I placed.  It shipped.  And is here in my City _already_.  So, I will prolly get that tomorrow.  It's the DC'er.

I also ordered the Buttercream Balance stuff and the Jojoba Hydrating Conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where errbody at tonight? Chillin'?erplexed

Imma do a Clarify Co-Wash next wash day.  I've written out my Regi.  

And after talking to Che, I think I will pull out some Jasmines next wash day and rotate that.


----------



## fattyfatfat

im here. this week makes week 26 post relaxer for me. Im excited about the transition, but dag...its a lot of work! Today I finished the sample of mixed greens. I liked it, but I think I need something thats more moisturizing.


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> Fab, I just watched the videos.  Thanks!!  The last one I happened to watch on friday.  I love her blog and her hair.  I really liked Rachel's and the second lady has a similar texture and density to me so that one was my favorite.  I may grab that ors gel and the perm rods she used for tomorrow.


Moptop Maven.. yes she has gorgeous hair.. All of them do!!!!
Yup the 2nd one had me getting some perm rods..(lt blue and gray).. I.can't.do.the.ors.gel.  


I'm on a new one now.. A BUN OUT!!!! That's right up my alley.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2xOl3RScbI




IDareT'sHair said:


> I just got an e-mail from Ori Organics re: the 1st order I placed.  It shipped.  And is here in my City _already_.  So, I will prolly get that tomorrow.  It's the DC'er.
> 
> I also ordered the Buttercream Balance stuff and the Jojoba Hydrating Conditioner.


 
That's why their shipping is high.. they are on it.. when did you order on Friday and they worked on the HOLIDAY... let me tip on over there...


----------



## Loves Harmony

i was so disappointed in the Kinky Curly Leave in conditioner. It did make my curls pop but when it dried my hair was crunchy and that was just the KCKT. The Shea Moisture Mask made my curls pop but no moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> That's why their shipping is high.. they are on it.. when did you order on Friday and they worked on the HOLIDAY... *let me tip on over there*...



Yeah, Girl, Tip.....

It is here Already!


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> Moptop Maven.. yes she has gorgeous hair.. All of them do!!!!
> Yup the 2nd one had me getting some perm rods..(lt blue and gray).. I.can't.do.the.ors.gel.
> 
> 
> I'm on a new one now.. A BUN OUT!!!! That's right up my alley.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2xOl3RScbI
> 
> 
> 
> That's why their shipping is high.. they are on it.. when did you order on Friday and they worked on the HOLIDAY... let me tip on over there...


 
I am about to watch the bun out right now!


----------



## mkd

Loves Harmony said:


> i was so disappointed in the Kinky Curly Leave in conditioner. It did make my curls pop but when it dried my hair was crunchy and that was just the KCKT. The Shea Moisture Mask made my curls pop but no moisture.


 
I hate you didn't like the knot today, sell it in the exchange forum


----------



## *fabulosity*

Love.. I'll take it off your hands!!!


----------



## Loves Harmony

Im sorry i dont have it. I was able to return the product back to Target. I was trying to get onto the forum last night and this morning to try in sale the KCKT on the forum but i couldnt log.


----------



## chebaby

im wont be able to do my hair tonight. by the time i get home i wont want to do anything but sleep which means im just going to throw on my satin cap and hit the bed. i know i wont get second day hair so tomorrow i will be co washing with the last of my trader joes tea tree conditioner and then doing a wash and go with kbb hair milk and hair cream. im going to try and wear my hair out instead of pulling it back in a puff but we will see.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm wondering if I should just go ahead and get a gallon of MoistPRO, too? I don't go through it as fast as the 24/7, though. I'll have to think on that one. 
We just had a dinner meeting here at work. I got the 'itis now, LOL.

 I washed my hair last night and used the Okra Reconstructor and then deep conditioned with Claudie's Moisturizing. Very nice. That Okra feels like its a smoothing conditioner sometimes. I love how my hair feels when I rinse it.  Smoothed out right nice! 

What other sales are going on right now???


----------



## Minty

sorry so late about this, but Lotioncrafters is having 15% off until 12 midnight tonight. everything.


----------



## Minty

Brownie does it smooth out your new growth well?


----------



## Shay72

Dang I forgot about the Acai Berry condish. I need to make a list. Organization is key when it comes to these sales.


----------



## Brownie518

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Brownie does it smooth out your new growth well?


 
Hmmm, I guess it does, kind of. I never really thought about it. I would say yes. I defnitely notice a difference in my hair after it dries. I am curious if anyone else has noticed this. 
(Redken Smooth Down, conditioner or butter treat, are excellent for smoothing growth)


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

*fabulosity* said:


> Moptop Maven.. yes she has gorgeous hair.. All of them do!!!!
> Yup the 2nd one had me getting some perm rods..(lt blue and gray).. I.can't.do.the.ors.gel.
> 
> 
> *I'm on a new one now.. A BUN OUT!!!! That's right up my alley.*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I2xOl3RScbI
> 
> That's why their shipping is high.. they are on it.. when did you order on Friday and they worked on the HOLIDAY... let me tip on over there...


 
Thanks for posting this Fab.  I watched her a while ago.  I really liked her style.  She does a lot of straight styles that I thought were cute and heat free.  Is she still natural?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Up way too early.  Had to work yesterday so my hair has been neglected.  Today I'll make up for that.

I wore another WnG with KBB ( a new bottle).  I'm going to cowash with avocado (use up) and acai to detangle.  This is going to be a long session because I haven't combed my hair in over 1.5 weeks.  I'm going to DC with the DC mix I made.  And let it sit for a couple hours with heat and without.  The weather is cool so far so i'm nervous about the humectants I have in the DC.


----------



## Ltown

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Thanks for posting this Fab. I watched her a while ago. I really liked her style. She does a lot of straight styles that I thought were cute and heat free. Is she still natural?


 
She is natural with very straight hair. She is good I've watch her too in the past, she do have a couple of new 2010 videos.


----------



## natura87

I relaxed my sisters hair yesterday, she wanted it done so I figured why not. I didnt leave it in to long becuase she has really fine hair. I know how to do it the right way and it turned out nice.

I finished a bottle of EVCO and I took my braids and twists out after almost 4 weeks. That is the longest I have ever gone with a PS as a natural.


----------



## natura87

I will let my hair rest for a few days and then try some flat twists. Its been restricted in some way shape or form for th past month so it needs a rest. I finally found my scarf, so I have suffered a bit of breakage. I will just baby my hair for the next few days.


----------



## Minty

did overnight treatment with AE Garlic (I was too tired to go through the whole hair process)
I coated my hair this morning with hemp/WG and steamed
washed with Mozeke Avocado Cream
DC with Olive You DC - 

I'm 5 weeks (with an underprocessed back) and the ceramides/AE make for a wonderful combo. I got ceramides and peptides in one combo. The addition of the cleansing cream was nice. I think I may reorder but will probably try Komaza first. 

That Olive You smells wonderful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies........Hope all is well

FlyGirl:  YES You need to order Komaza!  My stash of KomazaHairCare is growing 'rapidly'. 

Nice Company. Amazingly Quick Shipping.

Just applied some Claudie Scalp Exlir and getting ready to run to the Grocer.

Should be getting my Ori Organics today.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm going to wash out my DC shortly.  The detangling wasn't as bad as it could have been.  Considering it had been 2 weeks or more since I combed my hair (all of my hair) the amount of shedding wasn't the worse.  The combo of the Avocado & Acai really let the tangles "melt" away. 

I used up the Avocado and Too Shea! (in my DC mix).  I used my Denman to get the rest of the shed hairs out once I put the DC in.  I added some GVP Reconstructor to the mix since I know my head needs a dose of protein after being away for so long.

I'm going to put my hair in some braids then take them out and fluff.  It elongates my curls and gives a nice wave pattern without being too straight.  Going to use KBB in Lavendar Vanilla & Sweet Almond Pudding.  I hope it comes out nice cuz I have a date tonight.


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm going to wash out my DC shortly.  The detangling wasn't as bad as it could have been.  Considering it had been 2 weeks or more since I combed my hair (all of my hair) the amount of shedding wasn't the worse.  The combo of the Avocado & Acai really let the tangles "melt" away.
> 
> I used up the Avocado and Too Shea! (in my DC mix).  I used my Denman to get the rest of the shed hairs out once I put the DC in.  I added some GVP Reconstructor to the mix since I know my head needs a dose of protein after being away for so long.
> 
> I'm going to put my hair in some braids then take them out and fluff.  It elongates my curls and gives a nice wave pattern without being too straight.  Going to use KBB in Lavendar Vanilla & Sweet Almond Pudding.  I hope it comes out nice cuz I have a date tonight.


 
Have fun on your date Vonnie!  I am sure your hair is going to be pretty. 

 Do you like the GVP reconstructor?  What is it a knock off of?  I was thinking about trying the GVP version of redkin anti snap leave in.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies!!

If you get some time today check out the blog Newly Natural (www.newlynatural.com) I was featured today in the "We are the Yearlings".  This was the first hair blog I ever read that directed me to this site.  It was an honor to share my story with KCurly and her readers.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> Have fun on your date Vonnie!  I am sure your hair is going to be pretty.
> 
> Do you like the GVP reconstructor?  What is it a knock off of?  I was thinking about trying the GVP version of redkin anti snap leave in.



 Thanks I hope it goes well we are going to the Shore and the Boardwalk.

I have the Joico KPak knock off.  I used it once alone a while ago and I liked it.  It's a mild protein IMO.  My BFF used the GVP Paul Mitchell line and she's natural and it worked well for her hair.


----------



## Minty

thinking of thinning out my stash significantly to reduce clutter. There are just some things I've over. Ex. I'm not going to get through 2-3 liter bottles of Giovanni SAS + the TT + the 50...


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> If you get some time today check out the blog Newly Natural (www.newlynatural.com) I was featured today in the "We are the Yearlings".  This was the first hair blog I ever read that directed me to this site.  It was an honor to share my story with KCurly and her readers.



You are so cute Vonnie and your hair is pretty!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> If you get some time today check out the blog Newly Natural (www.newlynatural.com) I was featured today in the "We are the Yearlings".  This was the first hair blog I ever read that directed me to this site.  It was an honor to share my story with KCurly and her readers.



Good Article Vonnie!:Rose:  

And Nice Pics!:Flahsssss  

Very Inspirational to those seeking to transition or for those BC'ing.  Your Hair Looked Amazing Both Relaxed & Natural.

I hope all the Ladies in this thread check out that Feature Article.  

Good Work Vonnie!

OT: Yeah, have a good time on your date. 

I Know your Hair will look wonderful!


----------



## mkd

I think I am going to stop by the BSS on my way home and get some perm rods for my twist out tonight.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, going to moisturize today with some lucious, trying to get that used up. I want to try kimmay's leave-in, i might get the stuff i need this weekend. Alot of ladies seem to really like it. Other than that not up to nothing much.


----------



## chebaby

i co washed my hair today with the rest of my trader joe tea tree conditioner. my scalp still feels cool. i will now move on to finishing up my darcys pumpkin seed conditioner.
i did a wash and go with kbb milk and cream and my hair looks great except there is no shine. which is really not a problem. i like the way my hair is hanging and i think i can tell its getting thicker.

tonight i will do an overnight evoo treatment.


----------



## Ltown

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey Ladies!!
> 
> If you get some time today check out the blog Newly Natural (www.newlynatural.com) I was featured today in the "We are the Yearlings".  This was the first hair blog I ever read that directed me to this site.  It was an honor to share my story with KCurly and her readers.



Awesome Vonnie, beautiful hair and story. Don't be shy, share with Curly Niki blog too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies.......Hope All Is Well!

I haven't checked my mail yet, hope I have a few surprises!  Will do my hair tomorrow a.m.  Will Clarify and Co-Wash, Protein TX, DC'er and all that kind of stuff.:locks:

Will skip the Henna/Indigo Treatment until next wash week.  I'm pretty sure I'll use up my Avalon Organics Lemon, Shea, Babbasu Clarifying Conditioner, and my HV Acai Phyto Berry Conditioner.

Will use up a Vial of Matrix Ceramides too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I want to try kimmay's leave-in, i might get the stuff i need this weekend. Alot of ladies seem to really like it.*



Keep me posted on this.  Although I know I'm not making/mixing up anything. 

I want to know how you like it.  And you're right, it gets great reviews (if mixed properly).


----------



## JJamiah

Hello Beautiful Ladies of Use 1 buy 3  

I got quite a few hair accessories and LF's last month, I have to chill on the spending. 

I also purchased 4 new bottles of Hair One, I am about to use one up and have 2 more new ones left. So It wasn't a bad purchase. 

I have been pretty low key, trying to not buy anything but 2-3 bottles of Wig shampoo, I have one wash left in the bottle 

I've been attempted to use things up I did use up 2 containers of gel one big one small. 
That is pretty much it. 

 miss you guys (STop shopping, I see the use 1 buy 30 up in here)


----------



## chebaby

im just having issues with online companies all around. i still havent received my lil better butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im just having issues with online companies all around. i still havent received my *lil better butter.*



Is this a Hello Sunshine Item?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Ori Organics Deep Restorative Masque arrived. 

It has a Maple-y smell.  Almost like Syrup, but light.  It's a whipped consistency.

I don't think I seen anything about Shelf-Life on their site, based on the consistency I may stick in the Fridge.

BTW:  ORI ORGANICS IS EXTENDING THEIR 25% UNTIL SEPT. 19TH


----------



## Ltown

JJamiah said:


> Hello Beautiful Ladies of Use 1 buy 3
> 
> I got quite a few hair accessories and LF's last month, I have to chill on the spending.
> 
> I also purchased 4 new bottles of Hair One, I am about to use one up and have 2 more new ones left. So It wasn't a bad purchase.
> 
> I have been pretty low key, trying to not buy anything but 2-3 bottles of Wig shampoo, I have one wash left in the bottle
> 
> I've been attempted to use things up I did use up 2 containers of gel one big one small.
> That is pretty much it.
> 
> miss you guys (STop shopping, I see the use 1 buy 30 up in here)



Hey JJ, love the wig! Miss you too but understand and will be chillin too. I don't need to buy and stock up, I"ll be reducing my washing to once a week as it get cool, so less products to use up.


----------



## natura87

JJamiah said:


> Hello Beautiful Ladies of Use 1 buy 3
> 
> I got quite a few hair accessories and LF's last month, I have to chill on the spending.
> 
> I also purchased 4 new bottles of Hair One, I am about to use one up and have 2 more new ones left. So It wasn't a bad purchase.
> 
> I have been pretty low key, trying to not buy anything but 2-3 bottles of Wig shampoo, I have one wash left in the bottle
> 
> I've been attempted to use things up I did use up 2 containers of gel one big one small.
> That is pretty much it.
> 
> miss you guys (STop shopping, I see the use 1 buy 30 up in here)


 

LOL !! I haven't bought anything in ages, being unemployed can bring a PJ to their knees.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My 2nd Order of Ori Shipped today. 

One thing I can say about this _e-Seller_, they ship very, very quickly.  

Which I guess in a way off-sets the shipping costs.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is this a Hello Sunshine Item?


 
no. i dont even remember the sellers name. its on etsy though. i purchased it back when the site was down for "upgrades" and i was itching to buy something. i should have kept my lil bit of money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> no. *i dont even remember the sellers name. its on etsy though.* i purchased it back when the site was down for "upgrades" and i was itching to buy something. i should have kept my lil bit of money.



Go back into Esty.  And go to My Account.  And it will show you who/what/when/where!

It will show you Errrrthang


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Go back into Esty.  And go to My Account.  And it will show you who/what/when/where!
> 
> It will show you Errrrthang


 
This is enabling...you know that right...? Cuz once a Pj sees something shiny and new..ITS ON!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> This is enabling...you know that right...?* Cuz once a Pj sees something shiny and new..ITS ON!!*



Well....she does need to track down her package and she can't remember the name of the seller, so if she goes into her account, she will be able to at least see who she purchased it from.

And it 'should' have when it shipped.

I'm certainly "NOT" Encouraging her to Buy Anything Natura!

Shame On You!  So.....are you calling Chebaby a PJ?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well....she does need to track down her package and she can't remember the name of the seller, so if she goes into her account, she will be able to at least see who she purchased it from.
> 
> And it 'should' have when it shipped.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm certainly "NOT" Encouraging her to Buy Anything Natura!
> 
> Shame On You!  So.....are you calling Chebaby a PJ?


 

It is what it is. We are all in this thread for a reason. It's called Use 1 Buy 1 for a reason, possibly implying that some if not all of us may have a tendency to spurge on products for our hair.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well....she does need to track down her package and she can't remember the name of the seller, so if she goes into her account, she will be able to at least see who she purchased it from.
> 
> And it 'should' have when it shipped.
> 
> I'm certainly "NOT" Encouraging her to Buy Anything Natura!
> 
> Shame On You! *So.....are you calling Chebaby a PJ?[*/QUOTE]
> yea because i certainly dont call myself a pj


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea because i certainly dont call myself a pj*



I don't think you're a PJ either Che. 

And I know you are fully capable of checking on your product and not be 'tempted' by something "shiny & new"


----------



## JJamiah

Ltown said:


> Hey JJ, love the wig! Miss you too but understand and will be chillin too. I don't need to buy and stock up, I"ll be reducing my washing to once a week as it get cool, so less products to use up.


 
Thanks so much,  The winter is coming so that wouldn't be too bad. 



natura87 said:


> LOL !! I haven't bought anything in ages, being unemployed can bring a PJ to their knees.


 
I hope that UE will change soon  
and Yes it can.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JJamiah said:


> miss you guys (*STop shopping, I see the use 1 buy 30 up in here*)



Girl, Quit Playin'. 

All them Wigs & LF's add up to all of our Hauls put together. 

So, _products vs Wigs/LF's_. 

IMO:  It All Adds Up.  One is no worse/better than the other one.

btw: that looks cute on you!


----------



## chebaby

sunshine is open again. i want to purchase the new vanilla fragrance but i dont want the cutie juice and she only offeres the package. what a bummer. plus i think her prices are crazy for just some shea butter and oils.


----------



## chebaby

and my lil better butter should be here this week according to the email. even though it should have been here. i see im going to have to stop shopping on line. im getting nothing but problems lately.
i will continue to order from curlmart because i know what happened wasnt their fault. but every where else is a no go. as long as oyin store is open, i have a whole foods and target and curl mart sells darcys and cj im good to go.


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Quit Playin'.
> 
> All them Wigs & LF's add up to all of our Hauls put together.
> 
> So, _products vs Wigs/LF's_.
> 
> IMO:  It All Adds Up.  One is no worse/better than the other one.
> 
> btw: that looks cute on you!


 
 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

U Wrong! LOL Yeah, they sure did add up  

I am ashamed to even say how much!
But These are something I use over and over again, I just won't go back to Synthetic. I can do Futurea or Hybrids which is a mix;

I am staying more focused with Human Hair right now, I love it and that is the same one from earlier I had on I just curled it.  

Thanks Idare LOL!


----------



## Brownie518

Che, I want to try that new Vanilla, too. I think I got that 3 pack. I have to go check. I think I got the one with the Strawberry, Mango, and Vanilla. 

Random thought: sometimes you just gotta love LHCF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JJamiah said:


> Thanks Idare LOL!



You're Welcome JJ!

Every Now & Then we ALL can use a Reality Check!:fallenang


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> You're Welcome JJ!
> 
> Every Now & Then we ALL can use a Reality Check!:fallenang


 
LOL Trust me I was aware and in the reality every step of the way    all at my checking account watching it go down in lump summmmmmmms, made me  

BUT I wasn't buying products I was told These don't count so Hahahahaha hahahahah 

Trying to pin me up on the wanted ad


----------



## robot.

ugh.

T, you called it.

i am done with sunshine products.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Che, I want to try that new Vanilla, too. I think I got that 3 pack. I have to go check. I think I got the one with the Strawberry, Mango, and Vanilla.
> 
> Random thought: sometimes you just gotta love LHCF


 
i thought about getting the 3 pack but i dont like how its 8oz 4oz and then 2oz. i just want a vanilla dammit lol. i already have a strawberry that i think i will only use on my skin because i ran out of my hello sweet  thang sunshine. i miss the sunshine i cant wait until she brings it back.


----------



## chebaby

robot. said:


> ugh.
> 
> T, you called it.
> 
> i am done with sunshine products.


 because of the prices or what???


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i thought about getting the 3 pack but i dont like how its 8oz 4oz and then 2oz. i just want a vanilla dammit lol. i already have a strawberry that i think i will only use on my skin because i ran out of my hello sweet  thang sunshine. *i miss the sunshine i cant wait until she brings it back*.



Me, too!!! I loved my Hello Sweet Thang!!!!!


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> You're Welcome JJ!
> 
> Every Now & Then we ALL can use a Reality Check!:fallenang


----------



## JJamiah

Hey CHe, Brownie and Robot. Don't shun me I am still one of you, just in a different way, (Lacefront Crazy)

I want to try the BKT but I am relaxed


----------



## chebaby

JJamiah said:


> Hey CHe, Brownie and Robot. Don't shun me I am still one of you, just in a different way, (Lacefront Crazy)
> 
> I want to try the BKT but I am relaxed


 
no shun from me. i love all yall lol.
i thought if you were relaxed you could use the bkt to stretch or something like that.


----------



## JJamiah

chebaby said:


> no shun from me. i love all yall lol.
> i thought if you were relaxed you could use the bkt to stretch or something like that.





I hope so I'd like to look into it. See I thought people kept saying if your relaxed you can't use it. I have to find one that is affordable and relaxer safe,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JJamiah said:


> *Hey CHe, Brownie and Robot. Don't shun me I am still one of you,* just in a different way, (Lacefront Crazy)(






Chile, we ALL Be Cousins......

You Already Know!


----------



## chebaby

JJamiah said:


> I hope so I'd like to look into it. See I thought people kept saying if your relaxed you can't use it. I have to find one that is affordable and relaxer safe,


 i dont know if the search engine is working properly but i think fab started a bkt thread a while back. and wasnt she relaxed. or am i getting my facts all messed up....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i dont know if the search engine is working properly but i think fab started a bkt thread a while back. and wasnt she relaxed. or am i getting my facts all messed up....



You're Right Che.  She was relaxed.  And it worked very well for her Hair.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i dont know if the search engine is working properly but i think fab started a bkt thread a while back. and wasnt she relaxed. or am i getting my facts all messed up....


 
She did. There are quite a few threads here, JJ. You can definitely get a lot of info.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@Ltown:  When are we going to start using our MN?

I may start Mid-October.........


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile, we ALL Be Cousins......
> 
> You Already Know!







chebaby said:


> i dont know if the search engine is working properly but i think fab started a bkt thread a while back. and wasnt she relaxed. or am i getting my facts all messed up....


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> You're Right Che.  She was relaxed.  And it worked very well for her Hair.


 


Brownie518 said:


> She did. There are quite a few threads here, JJ. You can definitely get a lot of info.


 
Thanks Ladies  
the search hasn't been working great for me, but I will look more now, I thought I was out of luck. Now that I know I will get to searching for a brand, ????


ANy recommended brands


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JJamiah said:


> ANy recommended brands



I think The Fabulous One used Dream Hair.  I think?


----------



## chebaby

since the search isnt working and if Fab doesnt mind, you can go to her profile and look under recent threads or something like that and it should bring up a bunch of threads on bkt.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies. 

JJ, I love the LF you are wearing in your avatar.  It looks great! 

I used up a acai conditioner.  I have another one and I plan on getting a few during the HV sale.  I am doing a twist out and I think I made a few of my twists too small.  Oh well, hopefully it will come out decent. 

JJ, I think Fab used dream hair too.  Her results were nice.


----------



## robot.

i used the store credit she gave me to order some coconut confidence for my friend who loves it for her hair.

shipping was super fast, but when it arrived, one of the containers had spilled open, so melted product was over everything.  it's always something with these products, which is a shame because sunshine has so much potential.

idk if i'll be ordering again. and the new scents don't even smell that great to me. when she brings the sunshines back, i might order a few large hello sweet thang in one fell swoop so i can be done and move onto the next thing.

her prices can be a little pricey, too. but the service is great and sunshine is a sweetheart. there's just too much variance and unpredictability to her business. i'm gonna focus on whipping up my own goodies so i don't have to rely on or be disappointed by anyone else.


----------



## Minty

JJamiah said:


> Thanks Ladies
> the search hasn't been working great for me, but I will look more now, I thought I was out of luck. Now that I know I will get to searching for a brand, ????
> 
> 
> ANy recommended brands


   ----QOD Gold is excellent and readily avail. through ebay. It gets your hair super straight and their was no irritation for me. (I get chem. overload quickly) 

There are other non-BKT "bkt" type products on the market too but I haven't used any. Brazilian Blowout is one that comes to mind - I've seen the results and it is beautiful too.


----------



## robot.

i really want to try the jessicurl wdt... i wonder if they have sample sizes.

eta: i see that they do, but i'm not paying seven dollars to ship ONE OUNCE. nope. not doing it.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown:  When are we going to start using our MN?
> 
> I may start Mid-October.........



Hey IDareT, Yes I'm up short week for me off Fri! That a good time and it will give me a break from sulfur. I'm in sulfur challenge and we are doing length check the end of this month. I have to check Aggie mix for MN it very strong the first time I used it I got headache.


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin all, i decided im going to make the kimmay leave in. I have to order a bottle of knot today and im going to the health store to buy my oils and stuff. I didn't want to do alot of mixing this year but i got that itch. And everything i need i can buy here.


----------



## Minty

mornin colocha! Mix it on up.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.

Don't know what's going on with getting up so early.  Guess being on days is changing my habits.

So my hair turned out very interesting last night.  I did the braids and undid them why they were damp.  I had nice waves and longer natural curls.  As it dried the waves disappeared and I ended up with a long/big fro.  Not wanting to look extra crazy on my date so I put a single flat twist in the front and pulled the rest back into a fro/puff.  It was so windy at the shore it didn't matter what my hair looked liked.  But with it pulled back it didn't get into my face.

I feel the need to do something with it today.  I don't know what yet.  i have some errands to run as I get ready for my trip to San Antonio.  Guess I could go out with really big hair.

My Ori organics shipped yesterday.


----------



## Shay72

I'm going to Vitamin Shoppe today. I have a coupon. It always comes on time. I will be getting coconut oil, acv, and maybe 1 or 2 of the ceramides oil. May end up at Target too but I don't know because I need to go to the grocery store. Hmm I was planning to go to the Super Target but I don't know if they have all of the groceries that I like. I prefer to buy as natural and/or organic as possible. 

OT--I have officially gone down a size in clothing so I need to figure out what to reward myself with .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies.....It feels sooooo good to be off!  YAY ME!

I am sitting here with KomazaHairCare's Honeycomb Hair Rejuvenator on getting ready to rinse out and then Steam with MHC Organic Shea Butter Hair Paste.  May Slap some MHC Honey Masque on top.

I'll dry 80% and do the Scarf Method 20% w/a little HV Whipped Ends Hydration.

My Leave-In will be Christine Gant's Detangling Hair Milk & a little 'pure' Argan Oil from Hennasooq, and a Spritz or 2 of Ltown's Special Blend. (Lovin' It)

Still wigging it.  May go out over the weekend and look for 2 Fall/Winter Replacements.


----------



## mkd

I wish I was on vacation T!  Enjoy yourself.  

I feel like I need to order some KBB hair milk but I think can hold off for another month or so.  I am sure she won't be having another B2G1 sale, so I probably shouldn't wait on that.


----------



## natura87

JJamiah said:


> Thanks so much,  The winter is coming so that wouldn't be too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> *I hope that UE will change soon
> and Yes it can.*


 
I hope so too. This is the first time since my preteen years that I have been unintentionally unemployed. I am used to working and providing for myself , so now I am just screwed.


----------



## natura87

I'm going to DC my hair tomorrow aand start my mini box braids. I hope to curl them and keep these little suckers in for at least a week and a half, maybe 3.


----------



## Shay72

Okay so why did I forget my coupon at home ? So of course I didn't go . I have time since the coupon is good until the end of the month. I didn't go to Target either but I did make it to the grocery store--TJ's. I looked but didn't buy any hair stuff. I'm getting bored with hair stuff but we all know this is temporary .


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies
today i finished up my darcys pumpkin conditioner. tomorrow i will finish my honey hemp conditioner. 
i got a compliment on my hair today. all i did was co wash and then slather on kbb hair milk and cream. i didnt pull it back in a puff, just let it all out. im a little tired of the puff.
my ups missing(held hostage or stolen) package came today. so tomorrow when i use up my honey hemp conditioner i will have a back up.

im doing good. within the last two weeks i have used up honey hemp, pumpkin conditioner, aloe gel, tea tree conditioner, and sunshine.

after i finish the honey hemp tomorrow i ill move on to co washing with giovanni tea tree.


----------



## natura87

I got a compliment on my hair today. I was just sitting there minding my own business when a middle aged black woman came by me and said she liked my hair. I'm wearing a puff, nothing special, but I'm guessing the size had something to do with it. Oh...and she molested my fro...I dunno how I feel about that.

I think I will DC this week with a mix of my Jasons Naturals condtitioner and Mt Giovanni TTTT conditioner. That pump is not going without a fight.


----------



## Shay72

I finished HV's ACV Rinse yesterday. No back ups.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies didn't quite make it to the store today i fell asleep so i will go friday. I got my list though of what i will need. I forgot i had a natural hair recipe book i bought from naijaface on youtube a few years ago, i took the things i could make and came up with an ingredient list.

Whole leaf aloe vera juice
honey
jojoba oil
sweet almond oil
castor oil
veg glycerin
palm oil
peppermint oil
castile soap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies didn't quite make it to the store today i fell asleep so i will go friday. I got my list though of what i will need. I forgot i had a natural hair recipe book i bought from naijaface on youtube a few years ago, i took the things i could make and came up with an ingredient list.
> 
> *Whole leaf aloe vera juice
> honey
> jojoba oil
> sweet almond oil
> castor oil
> veg glycerin
> palm oil
> peppermint oil
> castile soap.*



Is this a Shampoo?  

What will you put in your Kimmay Leave-In?

How do you plan to use these?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is this a Shampoo?
> 
> What will you put in your Kimmay Leave-In?
> 
> How do you plan to use these?


 
No they are ingredients that i will use in different mixes. I will make kimmay's leave in exactly how she makes it on her video. I have about 10 different recipes that i think that i will like and having all these i can make them, from shampoo to dc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> No they are ingredients that i will use in different mixes. I will make kimmay's leave in exactly how she makes it on her video. I have about 10 different recipes that *i think that i will like and having all these i can make them, from shampoo to dc.*



That's Good La!

I haven't watched her Video, but may find that thread _*although i don't know who i'm foolin' 'cause i know i ain't 'bout to mix nuthin' up.*_


----------



## La Colocha

I can't find the thread with the search all messed up. I don't remember who started it. But if you google  kimmaytube leave-in it will come up. I feel like im jumping on a bandwagon but hey if it works it will save me money in the long run and if it doesn't i can always use the ingredients for something else. That is why i like natural products they are universal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I can't find the thread with the search all messed up. I don't remember who started it. But if you google  kimmaytube leave-in it will come up. *I feel like im jumping on a bandwagon but hey if it works it will save me money in the long run and if it doesn't i can always use the ingredients for something else. That is why i like natural products they are universal.*



It got ALOT of Great Reviews!!!! 

And it must be workin' because it's very, very popular.

Speaking of making stuff:  That Spritz Ltown made  *she's too modest*  It's Great!


----------



## chebaby

i may look for kimmaytube videos too. shes ok but the way she talks like shes giving instructions to children bothers me. i know that may be petty and i try to over look it but its hard lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i may look for kimmaytube videos too. shes ok but the way she talks like shes giving instructions to children bothers me. i know that may be petty and i try to over look it but its hard lol.



I watched one about Porosity a while ago, in another thread, and thought it was informative, especially since I am battling Porosity Issues

I got 50-11 Leave-Ins to last me a minute, so no use in me watching that one right now anyway.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i may look for kimmaytube videos too. shes ok but the way she talks like shes giving instructions to children bothers me. i know that may be petty and i try to over look it but its hard lol.


 
I know what your saying but eat the meat and throw out the bones. I don't watch her on the regular anymore but she does have some great info. Any of us could have came up with that leave-in with research but she took the work out of it for us. I know im not going to sit with some ph strips and come up with the correct balance of a product. And for that i appreciate her sharing with us what she learned.

Eta- It would be nice if all products already made came with the ph like with the ingredient list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I know what your saying but eat the meat and throw out the bones.* I don't watch her on the regular anymore but she does have some great info. Any of us could have came up with that leave-in with research but she took the work out of it for us. I know im not going to sit with some ph strips and come up with the correct balance of a product. *And for that i appreciate her sharing with us what she learned.*
> 
> Eta- It would be nice if all products already made came with the ph like with the ingredient list.



Well...........  PREACH SISTA'

Throw dem Bones out da' door!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well...........  PREACH SISTA'
> 
> Throw dem Bones out da' door!



 Does offering dance http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp4BA0-lYtU


----------



## IDareT'sHair

You know....I shoulda' got another jar of that Njoi Creations Ayurvedic Hair Butter during her SALE. 

I didn't get an extra one. 

Now I wish I had'a and of course the SALE is OVA'.

I will put this on my BF list.  Hopefully, she'll have a sale. 

I am kicking myself for that.:buttkick:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Does offering dance* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp4BA0-lYtU



Girl........

That's Gon' Be ME WHEN I GET MY PRODUCTS FROM HAIRVEDA!!!!!

Ya'll Gotta Watch That!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl........
> 
> That's Gon' Be ME *WHEN I GET MY PRODUCTS FROM HAIRVEDA*!!!!!
> 
> Ya'll Gotta Watch That!



....................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl........
> 
> That's Gon' Be ME WHEN I GET MY PRODUCTS FROM HAIRVEDA!!!!!
> 
> Ya'll Gotta Watch That!



Now You Know I had to Watch it Again.

You are SOOOOO Crazy!

Thanks Girl....I needed that!


----------



## chebaby

hahahaha La, i love that video. that guy be gettin it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hahahaha La, i love that video. *that guy be gettin it*



Girl............

That's ME when that Package from BJ Finally Arrives......


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I watched one about Porosity a while ago, in another thread, and thought it was informative, especially since I am battling Porosity Issues
> 
> I got 50-11 Leave-Ins to last me a minute, so no use in me watching that one right now anyway.


 
T, how can you tell you are having porosity issues?


----------



## mkd

I am way too excited about the HV sale.  

I bought some perm rods and a satin pillow case from the bss store.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha said:


> Does offering dance http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp4BA0-lYtU


 
I love how the one guy instructs the others to start going around once the dude gets to the front of the line.

And why did he have to have the hip roll in there too


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I wore the big fro all day.  It felt too soft and moved so nice that I couldn't tame it.  But since I have to work tomorrow I'll lock it away in a bun.

My Ori didn't come today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, how can you tell you are having porosity issues?



After my Salon Mishap, I had several Kitchenticians look at my hair and tell me I had overly porous har.  I had no idea what that meant:  _"Hair's inability to attract and retain moisture" plus the Cuticle of your Hair is raised and not laying flat like it should be.  It has holes, chips, etc...in the cuticle causing moisture to escape._

And a coupla' of them were working in Sally.  And then when I was a lurker and read the Thread Porosity the Forgotten Step, it opened my eyes to alot of things. I did research on each problem my hair experienced after being overprocessed, double processed, highly porous and poorly neutralized during the relaxer process.  Then I joined and now I'm here.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> And why did he have to have the hip roll in there too



Vonnie....Imma be breakin' it on down (just like that) when my Hairveda arrives!
*goes to watch it again*


----------



## chebaby

i think im going to twist my hair tonight, i will be using kbb milk and cream. or i might use oyin shine and define, i dont really know. i just want to play in my hair to be honest.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Does offering dance http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp4BA0-lYtU



 La, you crazy!!!! He tore it up!!! 


Hey, ladies!! I was nursing a migraine all day so I missed all the fun. I didn't get to do my normal Wednesday wash. I miss it, too. 

So I hear that Spiral Solutions deep conditioner is back in stock. T...Che...

mkd, I can't wait for the Hairveda sale either. I can't wait to try the new body oils. 

Shay, good for you dropping a size!!!!!


----------



## Shay72

I really  the smell of SSI's Marshmallow Cream. I like the consistency and that it has ceramides in it (wheat germ oil and hemp seed oil). Although it seems ceramides doesn't bind to natural hair like it does to relaxed and it seems like we don't need it as much but I'm still incorporating them.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> La, you crazy!!!! He tore it up!!!
> 
> 
> Hey, ladies!! I was nursing a migraine all day so I missed all the fun. I didn't get to do my normal Wednesday wash. I miss it, too.
> 
> So I hear that Spiral Solutions deep conditioner is back in stock. T...Che...
> 
> mkd, I can't wait for the Hairveda sale either. I can't wait to try the new body oils.
> 
> Shay, good for you dropping a size!!!!!


 
Ms. b when you feel a migraine coming on, take advil liquid gel caps( the aqua looking ones) 4 of them. It always helps me. My mom has severe migraines and she hipped me  to them.  I can't wait to try the oil either, i know the scents from the soaps i purchased from her and i loved all of them.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay now that your natural do you still find that you need protein? I can do without it.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Shay now that your natural do you still find that you need protein? I can do without it.


 
I don't think I need it but I'm scared to not use it. My relaxed and transitioning hair loved protein. I have cut way back on it's use now. I used to use protein every other cowash and do a monthly treatment. Now I use it once weekly and do a treatment monthly. I plan to cut back even more and see how my hair reacts.  You have to remember this is coming from a person that used to have a bathroom floor covered in hair and started using protein and it was like a miracle.  It is a really scary thought but I don't want to be doing what my hair doesn't need either.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Shay72 said:


> I really  the smell of SSI's Marshmallow Cream. I like the consistency and that it has ceramides in it (wheat germ oil and hemp seed oil). Although it seems ceramides doesn't bind to natural hair like it does to relaxed and it seems like we don't need it as much but I'm still incorporating them.


 
ITA with your whole post.   I don't think natural hair "needs" protein but I've notice a dose here and there does help.  My protein treatments are with mild/moderate protein products and that's only when I don't henna or my hair feels mushy.

 I can't wait for the fall/winter to get here so I can try out my new SSI products (that is the only reason I welcome the cold).


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I have one more use left in my Lavendar Vanilla KBB hair milk.  I used it this morning to pull my hair back with a banana clip.  I put a little whipped gelly on the sides to smooth them down (I have to remember to use this more often).  I retwisted the single flat twist in the front to give it some flair.

Tonight I'll cowash with Moist 24/7 and DC with WDT.  Put in some chunky twists and put on my hat until I leave for vacation Saturday.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnie, the lavender vanilla was my favorite scent. I had a lotion and conditioner in that scent. I may try to do protein 1x a month to see how it works for my hair. Maybe a dc followed by a moisturizing one. I know when i do need it, real mayo for 20 minutes does the job for me. I will try it to see how my hair responds.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Ms. b when you feel a migraine coming on, take advil liquid gel caps( the aqua looking ones) 4 of them. It always helps me. My mom has severe migraines and she hipped me  to them.  I can't wait to try the oil either, i know the scents from the soaps i purchased from her and i loved all of them.


 
Thanks, La. I'll try that. I don't usually take Advil but I'll get some when I go to Target today. The migraine is gone, but my head still hurts and my neck is stiff.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Thanks, La. I'll try that. I don't usually take Advil but I'll get some when I go to Target today. The migraine is gone, but my head still hurts and my neck is stiff.


 
I have tried everything under the sun and those seem to work the best for any pain that im having. I had a migraine so bad one day  i took a whole bottle of regular ibuprofen through out the whole day. I picked those up and as soon as i took them my head started feeling better, within 30 minutes it was completely gone. I keep a huge bottle in my purse.


----------



## mkd

Brownie, I hope you feel better!  Before I had kids, I suffered from terrible migraines.  Thank God they went away when I was pregnant and haven't come back.  Migraines are terrible.


----------



## mkd

I am going to pick up a bottle of those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies........

Just put on a little of that NJoi CreationS Ayurvedic Hair Butter. 

Now Ya'll know I e-mailed Njoi..._*i'm scandulous...i know, i know*  but she told me she may be having another sale in the next week or two...so hopefully, i'll pick up another butta' then.*_

I'm having lunch w/a Friend...I may venture out w/o da' rug on today.  It's been a great _wigless week_


----------



## natura87

I hope you feel better Brownie!! I used to get them really bad when I was young, it was really bad to the point where i had to be hospitalized. Luckily they stopped around middle school but then my brother started getting them and he has to take medication for it. Migraines are no joke. 

If you have to pop some pills, turn off all the lights and put people on ignore. Thats what I do when they get really bad.


----------



## La Colocha

I couldn't wait so i ventured to the health food store today and it is addicting. It was so hard sticking to my list, i got 2 extra things but i did good. They had every natural conditioner under the sun, giovanni, aubrey, jasons and some i never heard of. My extras are lanolin oil to add to my dc's and i found burts bees avocado prepoo. Now all i need is my knot today which i will order tommorrow and im done for the winter, except for hairveda.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie--I've dealt with migraines since I was young. To the point that my mom was constantly taking me to the doctor for them. Any pill with 500 mg works for me. I usually take a dose of 1500 mg . Also as soon as I get an inkling of a headache I pop pills. If I let it get too far gone I keep the headache for at least a day . I used to have the hookup when I was still a military dependent--800 mg motrin . I still do every now and again bc my parents are retired military (Army) and my friend is a Marine wife so they will slip me some 800 mg motrin every now and then.

Vonnie--I forgot I use Cassia every 3-4 months so I'm sure that helps my hair too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've been "Blessed" I have never experienced Migraine Headaches.  So, I have been _really_ fortunate, because I have plenty of "Friends" that suffer from these.

And now Ya'll (my e-Cousins) are telling me you all have them too.erplexed  

I truly count my blessings on not having them...now.

Glad you all have found some things that work for you at the Onset.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I couldn't wait so i ventured to the health food store today and it is addicting. It was so hard sticking to my list, i got 2 extra things but i did good. They had every natural conditioner under the sun, giovanni, aubrey, jasons and some i never heard of. My extras are lanolin oil to add to my dc's and i found burts bees avocado prepoo. Now all i need is my knot today which i will order tommorrow and im done for the winter, except for hairveda.



Girl....You gon' be a Mixing Sensation!  _*does offering dance*_

That still crackes me up!  especially the booty/hip roll

_*goes to watch again*_


----------



## Shay72

T I think you should go to the product exchange board now. Someone is selling Njoi.  I've bought from her many times and never had any issues either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Just Call Me Sis. Franklin........

That Just Cracks me up!  Especially the White Pants w/the Black Socks!

*Thanks Shay*  Off to check!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....You gon' be a Mixing Sensation!  _*does offering dance*_
> 
> That still crackes me up!  especially the booty/hip roll
> 
> _*goes to watch again*_



 Bro franklin is gettin it in. Yeah, the bad part of it all is that i have had most of these things in the past but being a pj they soon got tossed away. Im really going to make an effort to use this stuff up before i buy anything else. The one thing i may have a problem using up is the aloe vera juice, its a 32oz the smallest that they had.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pssst....Girl, You know you can DRANK 'DAT Juice:alcoholic... It's Nasty tho'.

@Shay, I saw that yesterday.  I already have the Hairdressing...

Now I hate to leave to go have Lunch w/My Friend....since all Ya'll are on here.

What's the Likelihood of that on a Thursday Afternoon?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies..........

Just returned to lunch. I 'hoped' I woulda' gotten a package today.:scratchch  

Hey....has anybody else noticed how SLOW Curlmart has gotten in their Shipping.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've been "Blessed" I have never experienced Migraine Headaches.  So, I have been _really_ fortunate, because I have plenty of "Friends" that suffer from these.
> 
> And now Ya'll (my e-Cousins) are telling me you all have them too.erplexed
> 
> I truly count my blessings on not having them...now.
> 
> Glad you all have found some things that work for you at the Onset.


 

Oddly enough mine stopped when I hit puberty and my brothers started then.Also, Suave Humectant conditioner gives me headaches so I dont use it anymore. I have been getting them recently because of stress though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *Oddly enough mine stopped when I hit puberty*



Glad they stopped for you. 

Hopefully, they won't return.


----------



## Minty

So yea I got the Wen package today. Now I must say upfront, my hair is feeling really awesome right now with my new reggie. I knew that going in and was very anxious using Wen because we know how with the quickness a product can mess things up.

My short answer - its okay.

It is only a slight step (up or sideways) from Sebastian Light. 

The thing that makes it better than Sebastian is the heavy usage of essential oils which over time will improve the quality of the hair. 

I am happy that it didn't destroy the progress I've made with my hair so far. But it would definitely take more than one use to say if this could be a staple product as it is for so many others. In my mind right now, I can use my liter sized Sebastian Light (the highest price I've seen was $40) and leave my essential oils mix to my leave-in or oil steam treatments. 

It did leave my new growth slightly less moisturized than before I used it, but I was able to get that back easily with Qhem Coco Detangler.


----------



## natura87

Tonight I am going to do the whole shebang. I will poo with any old poo I can find, finish up a bottle of V05 and then DC my hair overnight with a mix of Jason's naturals conditioner, Giovanni TTTT and Vatika Oil and Frosting. I will plait it up overnight for a "plait out fro tomorrow and tomorrow afternoon/night I will do the box braids. i'm just trying to get rid of these conditioners.


----------



## natura87

I anticipate some shedding but hopefully nothing abnormal. In case I do experience it what would you gals recommend I do to prevent this in the future ?


----------



## Minty

Natural, I'm going through my stuff with a fine tooth comb - I anticipate I will not use them but sell them or gift them. I don't want to go into 2011 with baggage.


----------



## Shay72

I finished a bottle of JBCO. I do have one back up but it is mixed with saa and I use it for my brows and eyelashes. I have seen a definite difference in my eyelashes, brows not as much.  I will not repurchase JBCO. Since HV's Cocasta has a base of castor oil I will stick with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....I checked my e-mail and my 2nd order of Ori says it's here & "Out For Delivery" and the same with my Komaza Order. 

I will check in a few to see if they've made their way into my Mailbox.

Still no Curlmart. 

That comes via UPS and it is usually alot faster than it has been lately. 

They have gotten ridiculously S-L-O-W.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I finished a bottle of JBCO.* I do have one back up but it is mixed with saa and I use it for my brows and eyelashes. I have seen a definite difference in my eyelashes, brows not as much.  *I will not repurchase JBCO*. Since HV's Cocasta has a base of castor oil I will stick with it.



Speaking of JBCO, I have 1 Bottle Left (that I've been saving for Fall/Winter, but it's only like 4 ounces)  I hope it will last me.  I may mix some with my MN in a Jar.  

I prolly won't buy as much JBCO as I have in the past.  I may only get like 1 8 ounce bottle.  I have Cocosta now as well.....so......meh....maybe not.


----------



## La Colocha

Wash day tommorrow, im going to prepoo with bbac, wash with homemade poo, condition and detangle with some elucence mbc still got about half a liter of this. Dc with wdt and braid with lucious, still working on this jar but should be used up soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^^^^

I plan to pull out my Luscious in the Fall.  I still have my Sample Size of Deja's Hair Milk to use too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Noticed that my Stash (in Stashville) has greatly diminished.  I am so pleased with that. 

I still have some products to work on, but for the most part, I can see my way clear of alot of things.

Don't get me wrong, I still have a TON of Salon Brands & Dominican Products to get through.erplexed  

But.....it's a lot better than it use to be.  I have some space free-d up, I may take all the Handmades/Naturals out to Stashville once the weather cools down a little more and stays cool.


----------



## mkd

I am having a really rough day today and I came home and got a box from Brownie that put a huge smile on my face.  Thank you Brownie!!!  Now how do you all use the mixed greens?


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies
i finally got my lil stankin butter. and it really is staking too. i asked for tropical scent. she sent me vanilla. which would not  be a problem since i love vanilla except this vanilla smells like rubber. i cant put it on my skin even though it feels amazing because i refuse to smell like rubber. the texture is amazing though. smoother than sunshine and coconut confidence. i just wish the smell was different.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I am having a really rough day today and I came home and got a box from Brownie that put a huge smile on my face.  Thank you Brownie!!!  *Now how do you all use the mixed greens?*



I use mine for Itchy-Scalp.

That was nice of Ms. B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hi ladies
> i finally got my lil stankin butter. and it really is staking too. i asked for tropical scent. she sent me vanilla. which would be a problem since i love vanilla except this vanilla smells like rubber. i cant put it on my skin even though it feels amazing because i refuse to smell like rubber. the texture is amazing though. smoother than sunshine and coconut confidence. i just wish the smell was different.



I gave that Amaka a "Negative" Review and she gave me a "Negative" Response.

Will you give them a review???


----------



## chebaby

oh and i used up my honey hemp conditioner. i have a 16oz backup.
i co washed with my honey hemp conditioner and then left it all in.
i did do twists last night and today the twist out turned out pretty cute. the only problem was the front twists the ends were stick straight for some reason and i wanted to try the lil stankin butter so i co washed.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I gave that Amaka a "Negative" Review and she gave me a "Negative" Response.
> 
> Will you give them a review???


 
thats so messed up lol.

no, i never review on etsy. or anywhere else for that matter. i just come on here and tell you guys.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp. 

I got my 2nd order of Ori Organics today. (Again, Very Fast Shipping)  I think everything smells exactly the same.  Kinda like a light buttercream smell.  My DC'er is almost a cross between Buttercream/Maple Syurp.

All in all, I think they smell alike.erplexed (Which I don't have a problem with...it's just 'interesting' 'tis all)  

I wanted that "Sealant" that they have listed (for my ends), but it still says OOS.erplexed  I did buy some Komaza Jojoba & Hemp Sealant. So, I will be content with that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thats so messed up lol*.
> 
> no, i never review on etsy. or anywhere else for that matter. i just come on here and tell you guys.



Brownie was telling me she did one and the Seller sent her a $10.00 Gift Card/Credit, so I said okay "why not?".

Alls I got was practically Cussed Out!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I use mine for Itchy-Scalp.
> 
> That was nice of Ms. B!


 
I am going to use mine like a grease I think.  It was so very nice of Ms. B.  I will be thinking about you and Ms B when I am working on my HV cart tuesday!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I gave that Amaka a "Negative" Review and she gave me a "Negative" Response.
> 
> Will you give them a review???


 
What did her negative review of  you say T?  These sellers are something else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I am going to use mine like a grease I think.  It was so very nice of Ms. B.  *I will be thinking about you and Ms B when I am working on my HV cart tuesday!*



Thinkin' 'bout how we stayin' up all night doin' the Brother Franklin Dance in front of the computer!

By Midnight, I'll be looking like:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *What did her negative review of  you say T?*  These sellers are something else.



She wanted to specifically know which ones looked sloppily made and a whole "lecture" on how her stuff is _individually handmade_ and she doesn't have it sitting on the shelf.... snoozer....

I may respond....but I may just let my purse do the talkin'.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thinkin' 'bout how we stayin' up all night doin' the Brother Franklin Dance in front of the computer!
> 
> By Midnight, I'll be looking like:


 
I will be thinking about yall being up all night but I am going to get you ladies a few things when I get up and order first thing the next morning


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I will be thinking about yall being up all night* but I am going to get you ladies a few things when I get up and order first thing the next morning



Girl, you know we gon' be gettin' our groove on.....

tryna' beat all the Lurkers....

Imma try to stay up  At least until 1:00 a.m.


----------



## mkd

I really want to wash my hair tonight but I guess I will just stick  to my schedule and wash tomorrow.  

I think I may start using cassia and the rest of my powders as tea rinses, I just don't feel like using the paste at this point.  Maybe i will revisit the paste later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, since I did mine yesterday......I was thinking about tomorrow (my Regular Wash Day).  

But....I may Henna/Indigo on Sunday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie was telling me she did one and the Seller sent her a $10.00 Gift Card/Credit, so I said okay "why not?".
> 
> Alls I got was practically Cussed Out!


 erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Now I'm in a back & forth Tit 4 Tat with this Lady.

I shoulda' left that alone.


----------



## Shay72

I got in a tit for tat with someone on Ebay. I finally had to tell her to stop that I had moved on.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Now I'm in a back & forth Tit 4 Tat with this Lady.
> 
> I shoulda' left that alone.


 
Send us the link


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I got in a tit for tat with someone on Ebay*. I* finally had to tell her to stop that I had moved on.*



Girl.....I didn't want it to 'go there' 

But, if she's that concerned about my displeasure, she should 'Refund' my Money!

Bottomline is:  I was not pleased with the Product or the Level Of Customer Service I received.  'Nuff Said.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....I didn't want it to 'go there'
> 
> But, if she's that concerned about my displeasure, she should 'Refund' my Money!
> 
> Bottomline is:  I was not pleased with the Product or the Level Of Customer Service I received.  'Nuff Said.


wasnt that a month ago? and shes still *****ing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> wasnt that a month ago? and shes still *****ing



Yeah...it was Che.

But I just did that review yesterday after my little conversation w/Ms. B!


----------



## mkd

Mixed greens feels really good on my scalp.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> Mixed greens feels really good on my scalp.





I grease my scalp with it too


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I decided to cowash with Suave Coconut tonight.  It had just enough in it to use it up and since I was tired of looking at the bottle I used it.  After this I'm strictly using natural products to cowash with and bases for any DC mixes.

I'm DCing with WDT tonight.  I added the last (well nearly last) of my first gallon to my DC mix.  About to go put on the heat cap and get some sleep.  Have to finish packing and I have lunch with a friend from church.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie was telling me she did one and the Seller sent her a $10.00 Gift Card/Credit, so I said okay "why not?".
> 
> Alls I got was practically Cussed Out!





T, girl, you kill me!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Thank you to all you wonderful ladies for your kind words. You are all so sweet!


----------



## Shay72

Vonnie it's funny you mentioned the WDT. That gallon is getting on my last nerve. I need to cut it open.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, im home early. I ditched them at work they were workin my nerves so i said bye. I won't wash my hair until later on today.


----------



## Shay72

LC--They must have been acting like straight up fools .


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, im home early. I ditched them at work they were workin my nerves so i said bye. I won't wash my hair until later on today.


 

Good for you!!  People think cuz you work for them or with them they can treat you any ole way.

I had to politely tell a client off the other day.  Luckily my shift was over & I could leave otherwise I would have been stuck there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *T, girl, you kill me!!!!*



Girl, that Woman To' Me Up! 

Where is RedC????

Imma tell her about "Her Girl"

_*her products still looked like a 1st grader made 'em*_


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> LC--They must have been acting like straight up fools .


 
Girl yes, i was getting heated and told them i was leaving. Then everybody looking crazy because they had no one to do my job. Talkin about what's wrong, yall what's wrong im takin my arse home, left em stuck. I had personal time to burn up anyway, charge it to the game.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Good for you!!  People think cuz you work for them or with them they can treat you any ole way.
> 
> I had to politely tell a client off the other day.  Luckily my shift was over & I could leave otherwise I would have been stuck there.


 
I know vonnie but their not going to treat me that way, my work record is perfect and i give them my all they know that but i can't stand no foolishness,


----------



## mkd

I think I am about to run to target.  Vonnie and anyone else who use the shea moisture smoothie, can you give me a quick review please!!!


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I think I am about to run to target.  Vonnie and anyone else who use the shea moisture smoothie, can you give me a quick review please!!!



LOL!! I was gonna try and go there later, myself...


----------



## Brownie518

I used up a Darcy's Cherry Kernel oil, a sample of Herbal Rich Hair butter, and some SSI oil blend. When I wash later tonight, I should use up at least one conditioner. I'll have to look and see which ones are almost done.


----------



## La Colocha

I just got back from target mk, i picked up a bottle of tigi moisture maniac conditioner. I used it when i first went natural and loved it. They didn't have the shea moisture products.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> I think I am about to run to target.  Vonnie and anyone else who use the shea moisture smoothie, can you give me a quick review please!!!


 
I like the smoothie.  Use in moderation becuz it can give crunchie hair.  Gives good shine and moisture.  Love it for my chunkie twist outs.  The smell is very sweet but it doesn't over power when your hair is dry.  Hope this helps.  Have fun at Target.  I may go in there for another snood/hat/beret thing.  This is my new fall/winter accessory.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I just got back from target mk, i picked up a bottle of tigi moisture maniac conditioner. I used it when i first went natural and loved it. They didn't have the shea moisture products.



Girl, don't "sleep" on that Tigi Oatmeal Conditioner too.  I think it's Oatmeal & Honey?  It's very good.

Girl, I'm sure any of us would be happy to make a Shea Moisture Haul for you. (IK I would).  But, I am not interested in those products tho' _seriously_

I hear too many mixed reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

We're all on again....except for Shay & Che.......

I like it!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, don't "sleep" on that Tigi Oatmeal Conditioner too.  I think it's Oatmeal & Honey?  It's very good.
> 
> Girl, I'm sure any of us would be happy to make a Shea Moisture Haul for you. (IK I would).  But, I am not interested in those products tho' _seriously_
> 
> I hear too many mixed reviews.


 
I didn't see the oatmeal and honey, they haid mm,dumb blonde and self absorbed. Thanks t but i don't need it anyway. Im going to order my knot today. I have a coupon code for curlmart that expires on the 15,th it 15OFF.


----------



## Shay72

I need to stop playing and do a Curlmart order.  For some reason I'm not interested. I have been buying clothes though .


----------



## La Colocha

Prepooing right now with burts bees, thanks shay i like this stuff so far. It smells good and melts into the hair. I will leave it on for about 30minutes then start my wash.


----------



## mkd

Target was out of the shea moisture smoothie.  They did have KCCC but I don't need any of that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I need to stop playing and do a Curlmart order*..



Their Shipping has gotten Way Slow.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Target was out of the shea moisture smoothie.  They did have KCCC but I don't need any of that.


 
Target carries kccc? i didn't see it but i wasn't looking for it. I would be so mad if i ordered the knot today from curlmart when i can drive and get it.

Eta- ok my state isn't on the list, i would have thrown up if they carried it.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Target carries kccc? i didn't see it but i wasn't looking for it. I would be so mad if i ordered the knot today from curlmart when i can drive and get it.
> 
> Eta- ok my state isn't on the list, i would have thrown up if they carried it.


 Yeah, they do here La but they never have knot today.  Today is the first time I have seen the KCCC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll.

Just got finished massaging in some Claudie Scalp Exlir.  Scalp feels great.  I think I'm set for Fall/Winter.  I want to go into it with my Scalp on point (No itchies).

Ori Organics has re-stocked. 

They seem to have everything in. 

Hey.....has anybody noticed other than Me & Che (and now Brownie) that ALL of their products lists the same exact ingredients?????


----------



## La Colocha

Dcing right now trying to beat dd getting out of school. Burts bees is a keeper, my hair is so soft even after i shampoo'd. If my scalp wasn't funny i would have just rinsed it out and braided up my hair. I give it 2 thumbs up.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ya'll.
> 
> Just got finished massaging in some Claudie Scalp Exlir.  Scalp feels great.  I think I'm set for Fall/Winter.  I want to go into it with my Scalp on point (No itchies).
> 
> Ori Organics has re-stocked.
> 
> They seem to have everything in.
> 
> *Hey.....has anybody noticed other than Me & Che (and now Brownie) that ALL of their products lists the same exact ingredients?????:look*:


 
What? I guess if one works then they will all work then?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> What? I guess if one works then they will all work then?


 
Girl, this is something for you to consider when making your Products LaVeda

Go to the site and quickly run through them.  They all have the same ingredients.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, this is something for you to consider when making your Products LaVeda
> 
> Go to the site and quickly run through them.  *They all have the same ingredients*.


 
That's strange.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *That's strange.*


 
I think so too.

Imma give them a try. 

I like that they have Nettle and some other _calming_ stuff for my Scalp 

I know the 2 I've smelled, smell practially identical


----------



## mkd

So I think I am going to brew some cassia in a coffee pot and spray it in my hair or pour the whole thing over my head and then leave it in for a few hours and see if I get good results.


----------



## Shay72

LC--I am so happy to hear that you like the Burts Bees. I've been tempted to give it away but I actually like the product and don't mind using it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Getting "Antsy" Soooooo I Tracked my Curlmart via UPS.  

It says "In Transit" but it still has an EST of the 13th, so it prolly won't come until Monday.

That's about all I have comin'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Getting "Antsy" Soooooo I Tracked my Curlmart via UPS.
> 
> It says "In Transit" but it still has an EST of the 13th, so it prolly won't come until Monday.
> 
> That's about all I have comin'.



*WAIT YA'LL MY CURLMART CAME!* _*does the brother franklin offering dance*_


----------



## mkd

T, when did you order from curlmart?  I ordered something from them a few weeks ago but I was shipping it to someone else.  It did take a long time to get there but I thought maybe its because she lives further from texas than I do.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> *WAIT YA'LL MY CURLMART CAME!* _*does the brother franklin offering dance*_


 
What did you get?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm sad.  My Ori Organics and my Christine Gant have not shown up yet.  I guess it's all good cause I wasn't taking them with me on vacation.  Really I didn't want my grandparents giving me the eye on ordering a bunch of hair stuff and shipping it to their house.

I bought another snood/hat/beret thingie from Target and a few other needed things.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> *WAIT YA'LL MY CURLMART CAME!* _*does the brother franklin offering dance*_


 
I'll be dancing with you when my stuff comes.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> LC--I am so happy to hear that you like the Burts Bees. I've been tempted to give it away but I actually like the product and don't mind using it up.


 
Have you tried a wash and go with it? That stuff had my hair feeling right and looking shiny.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Girl yes, i was getting heated and told them i was leaving. Then everybody looking crazy because they had no one to do my job. Talkin about what's wrong, yall what's wrong im takin my arse home, left em stuck. I had personal time to burn up anyway, charge it to the game.


 
i wanna be like you when i grow up. along with the crazy fool im reporting(and hoping he gets sent away) i came thisclose to ringing the girls neck at work yesterday. i dont think she expected that from me but thats what you get when you come at me sideways.


on another note i used up my giovanni xtreme protein. that little tube goes fast. and i think my hair is getting used to it because my hair does not feel strong like it usually does. i cleansed my hair before using it with wen sweet almond mint. i have maybe 2 uses left in the bottle.

i am really loving that lil better butter. the texture is amazing. i used it on my hair last night and it felt yummy.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> What did you get?


 
you know she got errthang just joking. lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, when did you order from curlmart?  I ordered something from them a few weeks ago but I was shipping it to someone else.  It did take a long time to get there but I thought maybe its because she lives further from texas than I do.



September 6th?

I got some DB Pumpkin Seed Conditioner....................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm sad.  My Ori Organics and my *Christine Gant have not shown up yet*.  I guess it's all good cause I wasn't taking them with me on vacation.  Really I didn't want my grandparents giving me the eye on ordering a bunch of hair stuff and shipping it to their house.
> 
> I bought another snood/hat/beret thingie from Target and a few other needed things.



Gotta tell You Vonnie.  Christine Gant is S-L-O-W. 

So, I wouldn't look for that for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i am really loving that lil better butter. the texture is amazing. i used it on my hair last night and it felt yummy.*



But.....Did it Smell like Rubber?

Or

Are you getting use to the smell & can deal with it?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Yeah, they do here La but they never have knot today.  Today is the first time I have seen the KCCC.


 
i can tell you why they never have it. they snatching it up. one day i had the knot today in my hand and this curl comes up to me and was like "ohhh girl where you get that from?" i had a box of color in my hand too so i was thinking in my head i got it on that shelf right there lmao. but then she pointed to the knot today. so i pointed her in the direction and she told her friend "come on girl they gots kinky curly in here". i wanted to laugh so bad.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> But.....Did it Smell like Rubber?
> 
> Or
> 
> Are you getting use to the smell & can deal with it?


 
oh it still smells like rubber lol. i was mad too because i put some on my skin the first day i got it and it felt amazing and gave a nice shine. i guess im getting used to it. at least it dont smell like indian vatika oil


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *at least it dont smell like indian vatika oi*l


 
I told you I was in a Meeting and my Director said: "I smell Curry Chicken" Ya'll Smell that????

*that's when i left the Ayurvedic stuff alone*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I told you I was in a Meeting and my Director said: "I smell Curry Chicken" Ya'll Smell that????
> 
> *that's when i left the Ayurvedic stuff alone*


 
lmao yea that enough to throw it to the wind.
i stopped using it when i got the bright idea to mix it with sitrinilla conditioner. those two smells should not be mixed. everytime i moved i smelled vomit and orange.


----------



## Shay72

LC--I never thought of using it on a wash n go . Thanks for the suggestion.

Che--I like the Lil Better Butter a lot too. It took a while for me to get mine. It smells like shea butter with a little fragrance. I used mine up a while back. I will purchase some more at some point. I still have some Sunshine. I only dipped out on Sunshine bc she is so sometimesy. I needed a back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> LC--I never thought of using it on a wash n go . Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Che--I like the Lil Better Butter a lot too. It took a while for me to get mine. It smells like shea butter with a little fragrance. I used mine up a while back. I will purchase some more at some point. I still have some Sunshine. I only dipped out on Sunshine bc she is so sometimesy. I needed a back up.



@Shay:  Did you get the 25% off email from Jasmines?  She has some of her Body Products on Sale.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> LC--I never thought of using it on a wash n go . Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> Che--I like the Lil Better Butter a lot too. It took a while for me to get mine. It smells like shea butter with a little fragrance. I used mine up a while back. I will purchase some more at some point. I still have some Sunshine. I only dipped out on Sunshine bc she is so sometimesy. I needed a back up.


 
i like sunshines new videos. shes changed a lot. and the baby is getting so big. i love sunshine but i have to admit lil better butter seems better in quality to me. besides the smell.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i can tell you why they never have it. they snatching it up. one day i had the knot today in my hand and this curl comes up to me and was like "ohhh girl where you get that from?" i had a box of color in my hand too so i was thinking in my head i got it on that shelf right there lmao. but then she pointed to the knot today. so i pointed her in the direction and she told her friend "come on girl they gots kinky curly in here". i wanted to laugh so bad.


Its flying off the shelves here too!


----------



## mkd

Thank you Ms T!  I got the box today  I really appreciate it!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Shay:  Did you get the 25% off email from Jasmines?  She has some of her Body Products on Sale.


 
I'm sure I did. I just haven't checked it yet.

BJ said on FB that Vatika Frosting will be 50% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> BJ said on FB that *Vatika Frosting will be 50% off.*



I wasn't planning on getting any....*rolls eyes*


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wasn't planning on getting any....*rolls eyes*


 
Imma get a couple!  I love the way that stuff smells.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Imma get a couple! I love the way that stuff smells.*


 
So Do I. I have a Jar in the Fridge.....

I still think I may pass on this. Knowing me, I'll prolly get one.


----------



## chebaby

i forgot i have a vatika frosting too. its either 1 or 2 years old. i should put it in the fridge because i love when its solid. when its not its just an oil. and i have monoi de tahiti which is basically the same thing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i forgot i have a vatika frosting too.* its either 1 or 2 years old.*



@Bolded.     +      +    =


----------



## Shay72

I will not be getting any Vatika Frosting bc I have plenty. I prefer it solid too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, so, I pulled out my AO Blue Cammomile, J/A/S/O/N, Natures Gate & Millcreek.  I think I will start co-washing with these for a minute and use them up before I go to Oyin, HV, Komaza, Jasmines, Ori etc....

I have 1 AO, 2 Jason, 1 NG & 1 Millcreek, so I should be able to get through these fairly quickly.  

Won't replace any of these in the near future.


----------



## mkd

I poured the brewed cassia over my head.  I don't think its going to do much.  But I guess its a way to use it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I poured the brewed cassia over my head. I don't think its going to do much. *But I guess its a way to use it up.*


 
That's where I'm at too mk! We are so >>HERE<<

I want to go into the New Year, with a much Leaner, Cleaner, Greener STASH!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's where I'm at too mk! We are so >>HERE<<
> 
> I want to go into the New Year, with a much Leaner, Cleaner, Greener STASH!


 
Yes!! You are definately reducing your stash!!!  I am tired of looking at these powders.  I need to either use them or get rid of them.  They are just looking at me every time I go into the bin they are sitting in.  

Is anyone else doing their hair tonight?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Yes!! You are definately reducing your stash!!! I am tired of looking at these powders.* I need to either use them or get rid of them. They are just looking at me every time I go into the bin they are sitting in.
> 
> Is anyone else doing their hair tonight?


 
I still have too much stuff tho'. 

But it's coming along. I am happy that I am able to reduce it by any means necessary. 

I learned a "Valuable" Lesson about buying all Willy-Nilly. I won't be making that 'costly' mistake again (that's for sure).erplexed  IA: You just get tired.

That Cassia Gloss sounds good.


----------



## mkd

I wonder if leaving this cassia in my hair for 2 hours is too long?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Bolded.     +      +    =


 
lmao girl i went on a fronting binge one year. after a while i want even into using oils anymore.
i still dont use oils too much now.


----------



## chebaby

this up coming week i will be co washing with giovanni tea tree conditioner. the only othe co wash conditioners i have are AO GPB, AO blue camomile, aveda be curly, aveda scalp conditioner and i think thats it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, I pulled those out and will start to work on them.  Then I will only use stuff like HV, SSI, Jasmines, Oyin etc....for my co-washers.


----------



## La Colocha

I finished my hair earlier and im so glad i did because im so lazy right now. Has anyone tried using the whole kinky curly line? I would use it if i still lived in cali but here the seasons change too much, dry one day humid the next but in consistant weather i would .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I finished my hair earlier and im so glad i did because im so lazy right now. Has anyone tried using the whole kinky curly line? I would use it if i still lived in cali but here the seasons change too much, dry one day humid the next but in consistant weather i would .


 
I hear you girl. You know "we" can't be foolin' around, the way this crazy weather is........

But honestly, I think I'll be 'set' for Winter. 

I have my Buttas, Creams & Oils all Lined Up to Fight that Hawk....

Now all I need is a couple more Durags and a Wig or 2.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> this up coming week i will be co washing with giovanni tea tree conditioner. the only othe co wash conditioners i have are AO GPB, AO blue camomile, aveda be curly, aveda scalp conditioner and i think thats it.


 
Che, how is the be curly conditioner?

I don't really use oils much either.  I like VF but I use it on my face.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> I finished my hair earlier and im so glad i did because im so lazy right now. Has anyone tried using the whole kinky curly line? I would use it if i still lived in cali but here the seasons change too much, dry one day humid the next but in consistant weather i would .


 
La, I just use the knot today and the KCCC.  I am thinking about buying the shampoo.  Have you used the curling custard?


----------



## mkd

I left the cassia that I brewed in the coffee pot in for 2 hours and my hair felt rough and strong afterwards.  I guess it really acted like protein.  I am DC right now with the CJ banana and hibiscus deep fix (thank you Brownie).  It went on so smooth and its just so thick.  I hope I like the results because it seems like it will be amazing.


----------



## Brownie518

So, I went through my stuff and pulled out some things that had less than 1 use left. I was able to finish a CJ Deep Fix that I didn't know was there, some hempseed oil, some Kukui nut oil, another Okra that had a tiny bit left, and a bit of Babassu Xtreme from Jasmine's that I mixed with the Okra to finish off. For my washes next week, I'll try and use up the last of my MHC Honey Hair Mask, SSI Moisture Mist, Garnier Sleek & Shine serum, and maybe a Hydratherma Naturals oil. 

Full disclosure - I bought 3 butters and a deep conditioner from Marie Dean.


----------



## Shay72

Who is Marie Dean?


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> Who is Marie Dean?


NVM..goggle is not my friend . I really need black folks to stop making these handmade products .


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> La, I just use the knot today and the KCCC.  I am thinking about buying the shampoo.  Have you used the curling custard?


 
I tried it before but it made my hair too crunchy, i followed the directions and tried it different ways but it didn't work. I like the smell of it though. I wish it was a cream with more moisture.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> NVM..goggle is not my friend . I really need black folks to stop making these handmade products .


 
Let me see who she is, i would get in on making natural product especially for where i live. People are looking for more natural products and the bss aren't keeping up. I could make a killing but i don't have the patience to deal with the downside of buisness. I may start learning to make loc tubes because all the young guys are wearing locs these days and the bss doesn't even carry them.

Eta- marie got too much going on for me. Too much stuff to choose from.


----------



## Ltown

Marie Dean, Ori organic more natural hair products I'm lurking here got to stop buying or my stash will never go down  My sister/friend benefit from my pj buying them heifer are not getting anymore either, they need to pay it  forward But I'll be bookmarking for future reference


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies:


I Used Up:

1 4oz Jar of Njoi CreationS Ayurvedic Hair Butter

Will start on a 4oz Jar of Komaza Scalp Conditioner


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning.  Sitting here in Charlotte's Airport.  For an airport it's really nice had a nice mall thing in the center.  I'm just glad to be here it was a Murphy's Law kinda morning, but the Lord allowed me to make the flight.

Back on topic- I won't be using up anything while I'm away.  I did bring Green Tea & Hibscus for cowash, KBB for daily moisture, Shea Moisture Hair milk & smoothie for retwisting.  I brought my bathing suit so I may wear a WnG for the second half of the trip.  I got some new ouchless goody bands the large ones that are great for puffs.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I don't need anymore hair products.  I have 3 jars of VF in the fridge and 1 in the closet.  For some reason I didn't use it this summer like I did last year.  I'll have to use it more in the fall/winter when I start twisting it up.

The Marie dean stuff looked nice at first glance but I agree with LC its too much stuff to look at.  Sometimes variety is a hindrance.  It's like going through a clearance rack at Macy's or something to much to look at, too many choices.  Maybe I'm just not in the mood to buy either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Morning.  Sitting here in Charlotte's Airport.  For an airport it's really nice had a nice mall thing in the center.  I'm just glad to be here it was a Murphy's Law kinda morning, but the Lord allowed me to make the flight.
> 
> Back on topic- I won't be using up anything while I'm away.  I did bring Green Tea & Hibscus for cowash, KBB for daily moisture, Shea Moisture Hair milk & smoothie for retwisting.  I brought my bathing suit so I may wear a WnG for the second half of the trip.  I got some new ouchless goody bands the large ones that are great for puffs.



Have a Great time Vonnie!  You've been on More Trips this Summer!  WOW!

Glad you are enjoying Life.  Be Safe.  Have Fun.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Have a Great time Vonnie!  You've been on More Trips this Summer!  WOW!
> 
> Glad you are enjoying Life.  Be Safe.  Have Fun.



Thank you Ms. T 

I have done quite a bit of traveling.  This trip is a continuing education conference and my employer is paying for it

I have one last trip a women's retreat with my church over my birthday weekend in 2 weeks.  We are going to Sandy Cove.

I'll be done for a while after that.  Only a couple of vacay days left for the year.


----------



## La Colocha

Im thinking of going back to use aubrey organics as a base for my dc, even though it caused build up as the wdt did, my hair is thicker now and can tolerate more. I find myself using more product which before it would take forever for me to use something up. I have about 2 more uses of the cj smoothing conditioner which will not be a repurchase and maybe 3 or four more uses of my wdt which stretches a little further because it has more slip.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  My hair turned out really nice.  I love the cj deep fix.  Love it!  I also really liked using the perm rods.  I wanted to attach a pic of my twist and a picture of my son at his first football game but I can't figure out how to attach pictures anymore.  Do we have to go through another site now?  Like photobucket?


----------



## La Colocha

The only site i have used mk is photobucket, it seems the easiest to me.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> The only site i have used mk is photobucket, it seems the easiest to me.



I have a photobucket too La, before they revamped the site, we could add pictures as a attachments, I guess we can't do that anymore.


----------



## La Colocha

I never knew how to do attachments i would just post the picture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....................

I went Wig Browsing today. 

I need to go when I have more time to "think" (Too many choices).erplexed 

Not quite sure what I want for Fall/Winter.

I am going to try to get this Henna in tomorrow. 

So, I'll be up earrrly starting on that all day session. Hopefully, I can be done by 3:00 p.m. That's what I'm going to shoot for.

And I should use up a couple things too. So, that's always good.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies....................
> 
> I went Wig Browsing today.
> 
> I need to go when I have more time to "think" (Too many choices).erplexed
> 
> Not quite sure what I want for Fall/Winter.
> 
> I am going to try to get this Henna in tomorrow.
> 
> So, I'll be up earrrly starting on that all day session. Hopefully, I can be done by 3:00 p.m. That's what I'm going to shoot for.
> 
> And I should use up a couple things too. So, that's always good.


 T, what styles are you looking at? Short, long?


----------



## mkd

i really  wish I had the patience to henna right now.  I am so suprised that I got such good results brewing in the coffee pot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, what styles are you looking at? Short, long?



I looked at an assortment. 

Nothing will be longer than Chin/Shoulder Length tho' regardless.

I may pop back in there one day on my Lunch Hour (when the people aren't _"as helpful"_) 

I like browsing w/o being _disturbed_..........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I just spritzed my hair with some of _Ltown's Super Surprise Moisturizing Herbal Spritz_ and put on a little Kukui Nut oil and a scarf.

I am going into my 9th-10th week post and feeling errr bit of it right about now.

At around week 8 things start to get ugly.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I just spritzed my hair with some of _Ltown's Super Surprise Moisturizing Herbal Spritz_ and put on a little Kukui Nut oil and a scarf.
> 
> I am going into my 9th-10th week post and feeling errr bit of it right about now.
> 
> At around week 8 things start to get ugly.



IDaret stop it, ladies she blowing me up and it not all that. I'm not like Brownie starting any business or spritz sampling. It just herbal teas(burdocks, nettles, horsetail, a little left over (silk amino acids, panthenol) these will always make my hair soft and are key ingredients I look for in my products.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Im thinking of *going back to use aubrey organics *as a base for my dc, even though it caused build up as the wdt did, my hair is thicker now and can tolerate more. I find myself using more product which before it would take forever for me to use something up. I have about 2 more uses of the cj smoothing conditioner which will not be a repurchase and maybe 3 or four more uses of my wdt which stretches a little further because it has more slip.


La, to the bold it worked for me, changing products so often you never get your regimen or pj down. It does not take much to get my hair soft so I know online buying is out, anything with silk, panthenol and a couple of the emulifyier are good for me.  The online natural products are great but they are small and the longer your hair gets the more you need to use and for me it not cost effective to pay for shipping. Vitacost sells aubrey cheap and shippig is $4.95 regardless of how much your order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> IDaret stop it, ladies she blowing me up and it not *all that*. I'm not like Brownie starting any business or spritz sampling. *It just herbal teas(burdocks, nettles, horsetail, a little left over (silk amino acids, panthenol) these will always make my hair soft and are key ingredients I look for in my products.*



Ya'll it really is! @ 1st bolded.

@2nd bolded:  See what I mean?????


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> La, to the bold it worked for me, changing products so often you never get your regimen or pj down. It does not take much to get my hair soft so I know online buying is out, anything with silk, panthenol and a couple of the emulifyier are good for me.  The online natural products are great but they are small and the longer your hair gets the more you need to use and for me it not cost effective to pay for shipping. *Vitacost sells aubrey cheap and shippig is $4.95 regardless of how much your order*.


Have you checked out Vitaglo, http://vitaglo.com/aubrey.html they have the cheapest prices that I have seen and it is free shipping if you spend over $50


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *Have you checked out Vitaglo,* http://vitaglo.com/aubrey.html *they have the cheapest prices that I have seen *and it is free shipping if you spend over $50




Me Too!

That's where I get my stuff like that from too!

The prices are cheaper than the other place(s) including iherb and the shipping is only like 5 bucks.


----------



## Ltown

rosalindb said:


> Have you checked out Vitaglo, http://vitaglo.com/aubrey.html they have the cheapest prices that I have seen and it is free shipping if you spend over $50



No I have not but thanks! the thanks button is gone.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll it really is! @ 1st bolded.
> 
> @2nd bolded: See what I mean?????


 
You are funny T,  last of the special spritz I don't have anymore of the silk, panthenol and since I'm cutting back I'll get  Mane tail and Elasta have some good stuff too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> You are funny T, I don't have anymore of the silk, panthenol but Mane tail and Elasta have some good stuff too.


 
Girl, that Spritz is Amazing.........

I kicked all the other ones straight to da' curb

I *HEART IT*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So not happy with my hair today. My twist out was not cute to me. Everyone else thought it looked nice. It does smell nice. Mosy of the twists didn't actually twist.  Its not exactly straight but it could definitely be more defined. I may retwist it tonight. I'll probably go swimming tomorrow and just redo it then


----------



## Shay72

I predict that there will be a lot of banning and e-fights with these new added buttons. Tis all.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay i just saw that.


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone. i know im the only one up lol.
today i used up mhc olive you conditioner. and i used it on wet hair and i can tell you that stuff is not meant to detangle. so i used almost a whole bottle of giovanni tea tree to help with slip. basically im almost out of co wash conditioners so today i purchased a bottle of tresseme flawless curls and tresseme nourishing moisture. i cantw ait to try them because i have never used tresseme before.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning, I've been doing a lot of thinking about what I been doing to my hair and why it not growing; I know too much oil and stuff  on the scalp, I've been in the sulfur challenge and not much growth from that. I was going to do mn with IdareT but thought about that and it did not work before anyway and really my hair grew fine before I started clogging it.  I use up Darcy's pumpkin it was a gift(thanks T)  but I won't purchase don't like the smell.  I've been trying to highlight my hair on my own, well unfortunate since I used bigen to cover my grays in my temple the front won't lighten. I have really a mix of light/dark patches I've always colored my own hair but this mess may need a professional to fixes


----------



## Shay72

Shay72 said:


> I predict that there will be a lot of banning and e-fights with these new added buttons. Tis all.


 


La Colocha said:


> Shay i just saw that.



Thank goodness that "dislike" button was temporary. That was a set up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ya'll. Okay.....I wish he'd stop with all this now. 

Make Him Stop Somebody..... 

I used up a HV Acai Berry Conditioner (have back up) and a Tube of Tigi Dumb Blonde. 

Will cut the tube open next wash day and scrape the rest completely out/have back up).

Will also use up 1 VO5 Moisture Milks to rinse out this Henna/Indigo. 

Decided to Steam with Jasmine's Babbasu Xtreme in Buttercream.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, im up early getting stuff ready for work tonight. I will moisturize with lucious. Double checking and researching my products last night i saw that the burnt sugar pomade will not be good for me in the winter. Its a humectant and i knew that it was but didn't think about it. I will use it into the fall as far as i can then i will switch to something else and save it for next summer. Im going to try the kinky curly gloss pomade, The almond glaze will be a no go also, the waxes draw moisture into the hair and in dry weather suck them out. My other products should be fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, im up early getting stuff ready for work tonight. I will moisturize with lucious. *Double checking and researching my products last night *i saw that the burnt sugar pomade will not be good for me in the winter. Its a humectant and i knew that it was but didn't think about it. I will use it into the fall as far as i can then i will switch to something else and save it for next summer. Im going to try the kinky curly gloss pomade, The almond glaze will be a no go also, the waxes draw moisture into the hair and in dry weather suck them out. My other products should be fine.



Girl, You been really getting your Research On........

That's good that you know what to use & what not to use and why.

OT:  I wish Nikos would quit playin'


----------



## La Colocha

Here is a list of common humectants found in hair care products. I got this off of naturally curly.com veggie waxes and glycerin are also humectants. So if you find certain products don't work for you in the winter this maybe why:

1,2,6 hexanetriol
Butylene Glycol
Dipropylene glycol
Glycerin
Hexylene Glycol
Panthenol
Phytantriol — enhances moisture-retention, increases absorption of vitamins, panthenol, and amino acids into hair shaft, imparts gloss
Propylene glycol
Sodium PCA
Sorbitol
Triethylene glycol
Polyglyceryl sorbitol
Glucose
Fructose
Polydextrose
Potassium PCA
Urea
Hydrogenated Honey
Hyaluronic Acid
Inositol
Hexanediol beeswax
Hexanetriol Beeswax
Hydrolyzed Elastin
Hydrolyzed Collagen
Hydrolyzed Silk
Hydrolyzed Keratin
Erythritol
Capryl glycol
Isoceteth-(3-10, 20, 30)
Isolaureth-(3-10, 20, 30)
Laneth-(5-50)
Laureth-(1-30)
Steareth-(4-20)
Trideceth-(5-50)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Girl, You Busy!

Thanks for this list.

It seems like everybody is excited for their Fall/Winter Regimen(s). 

It's good to have a Game Plan going in.


----------



## Shay72

I started my hair day about 1 hr ago. Cut open the Jessicurl gallon. I hope to be done with it by next week at the latest. I've been back n forth on the Curl Junkie. I must not want that ish cuz what is holding me back? 

LC I've been looking at the at KK Gloss Pomade too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I started my hair day about 1 hr ago. Cut open the Jessicurl gallon. I hope to be done with it by next week at the latest. *I've been back n forth on the Curl Junkie.* I must not want that ish cuz what is holding me back?
> 
> LC I've been looking at the at KK Gloss Pomade too.



If you place an order for the KK from Curlmart, just throw in a CJ Banana Honey Hibiscus (Deep Fix).  You'd Like It

Or do you just pick up your KK Locally?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Girl, You Busy!
> 
> Thanks for this list.
> 
> It seems like everybody is excited for their Fall/Winter Regimen(s).
> 
> It's good to have a Game Plan going in.



Yes, i can't afford to go into winter and stuff stops working. I know i can't do glycerin in the winter. Im kind of bummed about the honey because i just got that to use in my dc's but the shelf life is long so i use it until the winter then put it up.



Shay72 said:


> I started my hair day about 1 hr ago. Cut open the Jessicurl gallon. I hope to be done with it by next week at the latest. I've been back n forth on the Curl Junkie. I must not want that ish cuz what is holding me back?
> 
> LC I've been looking at the at KK Gloss Pomade too.


 
Yeah shay i will be picking it up on my next and hopefully last curlmart order for the year. I will let you know how it works for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma stick to those Butters & Creams that I already have in my Stash. Seal with a little oil. 

I also picked up a Jojoba & Hemp "Sealant" from Komaza for my ends. 

I looked at Ori's but didn't get it.

Hopefully, since I will be under my Wig, I hope the products that I have chosen to use from my Stash will work fine for me.

Oh Yeah, The J/A/S/O/N Jojoba Conditioner is a great Co-Washer.  Glad I pulled it out.


----------



## La Colocha

So at the hairveda sale i will only be getting the scented oils and im not too worried about those being sold out by the time i get off work.

Here is my last push purchase list for the fall/winter, i won't be participating in black friday. Most of this stuff is local.

3 aohsr
3 burts bee's avocado prepoo
2 knot today's ( have to see if this leave in mixture works first)
3 kinky curly gloss pomades
2 liters of tigi moisture maniac

This should keep me good and well into april.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> So at the hairveda sale i will only be getting the scented oils and im not too worried about those being sold out by the time i get off work.
> 
> Here is my last push purchase list for the fall/winter, i won't be participating in black friday. Most of this stuff is local.
> 
> 3 aohsr
> 3 burts bee's avocado prepoo
> 2 knot today's ( have to see if this leave in mixture works first)
> 3 kinky curly gloss pomades
> *2 liters of tigi moisture maniac*
> This should keep me good and well into april.


@bolded: If you stumble upon the Oatmeal & Honey someplace, pick up one. i.e. TJ Maxx/Marshall's etc......

My BF Purchases will be stuff I need to re-up on depending on the Sales. I'd like to have another SSI Okra Reconstructor and little things like that.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bolded: It you stumble upon the Oatmeal & Honey someplace, pick up one. i.e. TJ Maxx/Marshall's etc......
> 
> My BF Purchases will be stuff I need to re-up on depending on the Sales.  I'd like to have another SSI Okra Reconstructor and little things like that.


 
Ok, i haven't been to tj maxx in a minute but i will check there first, i know trade secrets is more expensive so thanks t, i didn't even think of that.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> If you place an order for the KK from Curlmart, just throw in a CJ Banana Honey Hibiscus (Deep Fix).  You'd Like It
> 
> Or do you just pick up your KK Locally?



I can get KK at Target or Whole Foods. I'm not sure the gloss pomade will be there though.  

$18 for 8 oz of product . I don't mind with Qhemet bc that stuff lasts forever. How many uses do most people get out of 1 jar of Deep Fix?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ok, i haven't been to tj maxx in a minute but i will check there first, i know trade secrets is more expensive so thanks t, i didn't even think of that.


 
Yeah, they usually have good prices on their Liters and they _always_ seem to have stuff like: Tigi, Healthy Sexy, Giovanni and others in there. Between them & Marshall's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I can get KK at Target or Whole Foods. I'm not sure the gloss pomade will be there though.
> 
> $18 for 8 oz of product . I don't mind with Qhemet bc that stuff lasts forever. How many uses do most people get out of 1 jar of Deep Fix?


 
It is very, very thick & very, very dense. So, it lasts a minute. 5/6 maybe? Very Thick.

And it's a Fat 8 ounce Jar. (If that makes sense). The CJ Moisture Rehab is definitely a smaller 8 ounce and not so thick at all (almost like a SSI/consistency).


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> It is very, very thick & very, very dense. So, it lasts a minute. 5/6 maybe? Very Thick.
> 
> And it's a Fat 8 ounce Jar. (If that makes sense). The CJ Moisture Rehab is definitely a smaller 8 ounce and not so thick at all (almost like a SSI/consistency).


 
Yeah i can get about 4 good dc's out of the rehab.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yeah i can get about *4 good dc's out of the rehab*.


 
I like that one too. 

I wish it wasn't 20 bucks. 

You look at the Jar like:

But it sure is GOOD!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I decided to re-visit Jessicurl WDT.  Lamaravilla had sent me a Jar. *miss her* 

And I had a coupla' Jars here already.

shay btw:  CJ Deep Fix is _thicker_ than that.  But in a kinda Mousse-y Dense way.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I like that one too.
> 
> I wish it wasn't 20 bucks.
> 
> *You look at the Jar like*:
> 
> But it sure is GOOD!


 
What is wrong with that smiley face.


----------



## mkd

Shay. whole foods sells the KC glass pomade and the one near me always has it in stock.  

I don't know what I am going to do with my hair during the winter.  I never change my regimen much between seasons, I may go back  to rollersetting a bit more often. 

Ltown, I was really obsessing about why my hair isn't retaining as much, it seems that I get stuck at BSL hovering on MBL and then I trim and end right back up at BSL.  Girl, I decided I don't even care anymore, I am tired of stressing about it.  I just want it to thicken up and be healthy.  I think my problem is that my hair is so fine, its just not very strong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> What is wrong with that smiley face.


 
GIRL.....It's suppose to be an Eye Roll....But it's Crazy Lookin'.  

They need to bring the other one back.



mkd said:


> *I am tired of stressing about it. I just want it to thicken up and be healthy. *I think my problem is that my hair is so fine, its just not very strong.


 
I was going to use the MN for my scalp itchies. I hear good things about that. 

IA mk! I just want "healthy" hair. That has always been my #1 Goal. 

I'd rather have short, healthy hair than Long Chewed Up Raggedy Hair.

And I know Scalp Health is important for that to occur.

Oh yeah, I really don't change up the steps to my Regi. Perhaps the products will differ slightly. 

I purchased a Oil from Mozeke an Amla Oil concoction, that you can Steam In or use under dryer and then Co-Wash or do a HOT with it. I will possibly do more HOTS this Fall/Winter (to use it up).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I have my Indigo in (and a scarf). I think Imma run out for a minute. 

To the Grocery & a coupla' quick errands. 

I have Dental Surgery (again) on this same tooth on Tuesday. 

The Root Canal was not a success. Now they're going to try something else.

So, I'll be down a minute. They told me I will need soft stuff the first day or two. 

And ya'll know, I don't ever have Groceries.

Hopefully, I'll finish this Head by 3:00. So far I'm doing good.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> GIRL.....It's suppose to be an Eye Roll....But it's Crazy Lookin'.
> 
> They need to bring the other one back.
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use the MN for my scalp itchies. I hear good things about that.
> 
> IA mk! I just want "healthy" hair. That has always been my #1 Goal.
> 
> *I'd rather have short, healthy hair than Long Chewed Up Raggedy Hair.*
> 
> And I know Scalp Health is important for that to occur.
> 
> Oh yeah, I really don't change up the steps to my Regi. Perhaps the products will differ slightly.
> 
> I purchased a Oil from Mozeke an Amla Oil concoction, that you can Steam In or use under dryer and then Co-Wash or do a HOT with it. I will possibly do more HOTS this Fall/Winter (to use it up).


 
Me too T.  I can't stand for my ends to look see through and chewed up.  I have to cut them, I don't want long hair that bad.


----------



## mkd

T, I hope your dental procedure is painless as possible.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I have my Indigo in (and a scarf). I think Imma run out for a minute.
> 
> To the Grocery & a coupla' quick errands.
> 
> I have Dental Surgery (again) on this same tooth on Tuesday.
> 
> The Root Canal was not a success. Now they're going to try something else.
> 
> So, I'll be down a minute. They told me I will need soft stuff the first day or two.
> 
> And ya'll know, I don't ever have Groceries.
> 
> Hopefully, I'll finish this Head by 3:00. So far I'm doing good.



Oh T, sorry about the root canal. I need one but putting it off and eating on one side I'm punk, hate the dentist, I had root canal years ago they are no joke.  I'm being treated for inflamtion first, probably in Oct.


----------



## La Colocha

Mk have you thought about doing more protective styles? It seems like my hair started to grow more when i left it alone. If you don't like twists or braids you could do buns or updo's.


----------



## rosalindb

Hi

I clarified yesterday with bicarbonate of soda, could not find my bentonite clay erplexed. I finally got to try a couple of Darcy Botanicals products that I bought a few weeks ago.

I deep conditioned with Darcy Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner. I couldn't be bothered to sit under my dryer so just put on a plastic shower cap and wrapped a towel around my head and left it on for a couple of hours. This conditioner feels so rich and thick and felt great going on.  It left my hair feeling so soft and easy to detangle and I love the smell. I loved this conditioner and would consider repurchasing . I should get another two uses out of this 8oz bottle

I airdried overnight and this morning before getting my hair cornrowed I applied the Madagascar Vanilla Styling Creme. I do not like the smell of this and it does not smell like Vanilla at all to me. The texture feels slightly gritty to me but it went on nice. I am very light handed with my products (apart from conditioners) but felt like I had to use quite alot of this but it is quite light probably due to the aloe vera juice. I will use it every four weeks before getting my hair cornrowed until it is gone.

The girl that cornrowed my hair said that it felt really soft and her hands were getting nice and moisturised from my hair 

From tomorrow I will use the Komaza hair nourishment oil on my scalp, I think this should last me at least 3 to 4 months so I will get a good idea of how it works for me.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Mk have you thought about doing more protective styles? It seems like my hair started to grow more when i left it alone. If you don't like twists or braids you could do buns or updo's.


 
La, I don't think I can get away with twists or braids at work but I am working on bunning at least 4 days a week.  I had to get away from rubber band holders totally because bunning with them caused my nape to break off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Oh T, sorry about the root canal. I need one but putting it off and eating on one side I'm punk, hate the dentist, I had root canal years ago they are no joke.  I'm being treated for inflamtion first, probably in Oct.



I'm Angry because I spent $1,000 (Dental Insurance, of course) on that tooth and it still isn't any better. I went through all that Pain for nothing.  I have had 2 R.C.'s before (with no problem), but this last one was a Trip. And my tooth still hurts. And that was back in March.



mkd said:


> T, I hope your dental procedure is painless as possible.



Me too.   Thanks Ladies.

I am trying to decide if I should be put under or not.  That's an additional $375.00, but I may need it.  

I _wasted_ that grand on that root canal, so now my insurance is coming up short (so Imma hafta' pay).  This one tooth is going to cost me about $4,000 once it's done.

I am a fanatic when it comes to my teeth.  So, Imma just have to deal with the pain & the cost.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> Hii *I deep conditioned with Darcy Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner*. I couldn't be bothered to sit under my dryer so just put on a plastic shower cap and wrapped a towel around my head and left it on for a couple of hours. This conditioner feels so rich and thick and felt great going on.  *It left my hair feeling so soft and easy to detangle and I love the smell. I loved this conditioner and would consider repurchasing* . *I should get another two uses out of this 8oz bottle.*



Thanks for the Review Rosalind. 

I still have not gotten around to trying this one out.  I may use it to Co-Wash with.  Not Sure.erplexed  

Everyone seems to really like it.  I need to smell it.  Ltown _didn't_ like the smell, but you _did_.  (Imma hafta' see what it smells like now).

Still sitting here with my Indigo on.  It's starting to run a bit.  I will leave it on until about 1:00 and then rinse it out.

Will be steaming with Jasmines.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm Angry because I spent $1,000 (Dental Insurance, of course) on that tooth and it still isn't any better. I went through all that Pain for nothing.  I have had 2 R.C.'s before (with no problem), but this last one was a Trip. And my tooth still hurts. And that was back in March.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too.   Thanks Ladies.
> 
> I am trying to decide if I should be put under or not.  That's an additional $375.00, but I may need it.
> 
> I _wasted_ that grand on that root canal, so now my insurance is coming up short (so Imma hafta' pay).  This one tooth is going to cost me about $4,000 once it's done.
> 
> I am a fanatic when it comes to my teeth.  So, Imma just have to deal with the pain & the cost.


 
I understand T, I prefer to be put under but I don't deal well with pain.  My mom just spent about 10k getting a few implants and she went ahead and went under and paid the extra $500.  She was scared it was going to hurt.


----------



## mkd

So T, did  you do henna yesterday or do you mix the henna and indigo?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> So T, *did you do henna yesterday or do you mix the henna and indigo?*


 
I mixed the Henna last night w/a Splash of Kukui Nut Oil. And applied it 1st thing this a.m. I have the Indigo on now.

I always do the 2 step process. Henna on for a coupla' hours/Indigo on for a coupla' hours.

OT: I may get go ahead and get "Twilight" too. I'm not sure what the procedure is going to consist of, but they have already given me like 3 prescriptions for the aftermath.

It's times like these I miss/need my Mommy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just smelled DB Pumpkin Seed.  It smells like a "lighter" version of Sexy Healthy Pumpkin (which, by the way is very Pumpkin-y/Heavy on the Pumpkin/Spice Scent). 

This is a light version.  Just a hint of Pumpkin & Spice (IMO).

I'm excited about using it.  It smells very Fall.

So, if you don't like the smell of Pumpkin Pie or Pumpkin Spice, it definitely may not be for you.  

And if you don't like that smell, at all, you'd really hate Healthy Sexy Pumpkin.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I mixed the Henna last night w/a Splash of Kukui Nut Oil. And applied it 1st thing this a.m. I have the Indigo on now.
> 
> I always do the 2 step process. Henna on for a coupla' hours/Indigo on for a coupla' hours.
> 
> OT: I may get go ahead and get "Twilight" too. I'm not sure what the procedure is going to consist of, but they have already given me like 3 prescriptions for the aftermath.
> 
> It's times like these I miss/need my Mommy!



 

..........I need 10 characters


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> La, I don't think I can get away with twists or braids at work but I am working on bunning at least 4 days a week.  I had to get away from rubber band holders totally because bunning with them caused my nape to break off.


 
I use the goody ouchless bands the black ones and they last a long time. I get a few hairs in them but they don't pull or break my hair off. I use them to put my braids in a pony tail.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> I use the goody ouchless bands the black ones and they last a long time. I get a few hairs in them but they don't pull or break my hair off. I use them to put my braids in a pony tail.


 Do you use the  thick or thin ones?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks for the Review Rosalind.
> 
> I still have not gotten around to trying this one out.  I may use it to Co-Wash with.  Not Sure.erplexed
> 
> Everyone seems to really like it.  I need to smell it.  Ltown _didn't_ like the smell, but you _did_.  (Imma hafta' see what it smells like now).
> 
> Still sitting here with my Indigo on.  It's starting to run a bit.  I will leave it on until about 1:00 and then rinse it out.
> 
> Will be steaming with Jasmines.




 Oh it has the slip, but  I don't like pumpkin smell it too much. I love eat pumpkins seeds.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Do you use the  thick or thin ones?


 
Both, it just depends on how i feel. They work the same for me. And the thin ones are the same size as the thick ones. Not the little rubberband looking ones.


----------



## La Colocha

I will see yall later im going to lay down for a little nap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just finished rinsing out Indigo.  Getting ready to steam, dry & finish up.

BRB!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I thought I'd be finished....but I did kinda time it right. 

Getting ready to Rinse out DC'er.  Will apply Leave-In & get under dryer for a second.

btw:  I also used up a 32oz Bottle of Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar *in my Henna Mix*  Will definitely replace before next Hendigo.


----------



## mkd

I was able to get second day hair by making 4 big twists last night.  I will still bun most of the week though.


----------



## La Colocha

La Colocha said:


> I will see yall later im going to lay down for a little nap.


 
Well that didn't last long, phone ringing off the hook and don't nobody want nothing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, we'll I have my scarf on.  Dried a bit and will finish up with the scarf and a little HV Whipped Ends and a Spritz of DC Cherry Kernel Oil (to help errrthang lie down).

Also finished up a Tube of Nexxus Ensure (using this right now instead of Roux PC).  I have 2 back ups of Nexxus and a Big Bottle of Roux.  

So, I may switch back to Roux for a minute.  Nexxus Ensure has a little lower ph balance.   It's 3.0 and Roux is 4.5.

Thinking about my Regi for Next week already.  I have about 3 more weeks until I Relax and I want to make sure everything is on point when I get ready because _I am still such a Novice and don't feel totally confident in my Relaxing Skills. *it still takes me there*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

LAWD. LAWD. LAWD.

Now What????

Po' Nikos


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I gotta a feelin' this Piece is Fittna' go down again.

_*hurries up looks around and types post*_.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Okay! I gave the Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque a go and i came to the understanding that my hair dont like the dc....  

      Would anyone like to try this dc? I have a half of 12oz left...


----------



## Loves Harmony

I hope not... I hate when the site go down.


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> I can get KK at Target or Whole Foods. I'm not sure the gloss pomade will be there though.
> 
> $18 for 8 oz of product . I don't mind with Qhemet bc that stuff lasts forever. How many uses do most people get out of 1 jar of Deep Fix?


 my deep fix lasts me forever because the jar is big and since its heavy moisture(for me) i dont use it all the time.

but thanx for reminding me. i think i will use some today.
i shampooed yesterday so today i will oil my scalp and hair with vatika frosting, co wash with tresseme curls and then deep condition with curl junkie.


----------



## La Colocha

Che went i first went natural i used the tresseme moisture conditioner i think, they probably changed the name since then but it was really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> my deep fix lasts me forever because the jar is big and since its heavy moisture(for me) i dont use it all the time.
> 
> but thanx for reminding me. i think i will use some today.
> i shampooed yesterday so today i will oil my scalp and hair with vatika frosting, co wash with tresseme curls and then deep condition with curl junkie.



Hi Che! 

I missed you yesterday. 

Don't think I talked to you much or you weren't on.......until the wee hours of the morning

ITA:  Shay, Girl, gon' & buy that Deep Fix.  You'll Love it!


----------



## chebaby

yea i hope i love it. its a big bottle for a good price and its silicone free. 

i just pulled out my va6tika frosting and the jar was covered in dust. maybe it is 2 years old


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Che!
> 
> I missed you yesterday.
> 
> Don't think I talked to you much or you weren't on.......until the wee hours of the morning
> 
> ITA:  Shay, Girl, gon' & buy that Deep Fix.  You'll Love it!


 
i wasnt on yesterday. i was itching to come on though lol. i missed yall too. thats why i had to come one early this morning to catch up


----------



## chebaby

Loves Harmony said:


> Okay! I gave the Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque a go and i came to the understanding that my hair dont like the dc....
> 
> Would anyone like to try this dc? I have a half of 12oz left...


 
i dont really like this either. it does nothing for me. it just sits there. i may mix it with some oils and honey. i use mine on dry hair.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> yea i hope i love it. its a big bottle for a good price and its silicone free.
> 
> i just pulled out my va6tika frosting and the jar was covered in dust. maybe it is 2 years old


 
Che is it the white bottle with the green writing? If the frosting is still good use it, i think coconut oil lasts forever anyway as long as you don't get water in it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Loves Harmony said:


> Would anyone like to try this dc? I have a half of 12oz left...


Now this is one Product Line that (for some reason) just doesn't interest me. I don't know why?erplexed



chebaby said:


> *i just pulled out my va6tika frosting and the jar was covered in dust. maybe it is 2 years old*


 
    



chebaby said:


> i dont really like this either. it does nothing for me. it just sits there. i may mix it with some oils and honey. i use mine on dry hair.


 
I don't know why I am totally un-interested in this one here. See....once again, the reviews are "not so great"


----------



## chebaby

mkd im pissed i love the new version of kbb hair milk. it works better than the old version and im surprised because glycerin is the second ingredient now. i was in AC all day yesterday. i was cold. but my hair stayed moisturized and thats all i used. i didnt seal it in with anything.
and my hair must be getting thicker because it stayed wet/damp for hours and it normally does not do that.
also i had SO stretch my hair and the back row reaches a 1/2 inch past apl. im so excited.


----------



## chebaby

T, i dont blame you. i dont like the mask, the hair milk was no different than any other hair milk and the smell of the curl enhancer gave me the worse headache.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *also i had SO stretch my hair and the back row reaches a 1/2 inch past apl. im so excited.*


 
That is Very Exciting News


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, i dont blame you. i dont like the mask, the hair milk was no different than any other hair milk and the smell of the curl enhancer gave me the worse headache.*



And I've been in Tar'get several times and wasn't even half-way tempted to go look at them.

[email protected] *rolls eyes hard*


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait til 5 oclock so i can see if an episode of criminal minds is one ive never seen lol. i love sundays, you get to kick back relax and talk on LHCF

im going to co wash my hair and then slather in curl junkie. i might put my hair n tbig twists with the conditioner so i can easily detangle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Girl, (Che & Others) give me a quick overview of Ori Organics (that you've tried). I have 3 of the products now in my stash...don't know when Imma get to them.erplexed I was 'tempted' to get the Sealant & the Hair Milk since the Sale is going on until the 19th, but Refrained. The Shipping is Crazy, Stupid, Fast tho'.

I have:

The Restorative Masque
The Golden Jojoba Hydrating Conditioner
The Buttercream Leave-In

I think you got the Curly Mango or something. Have you used/tried anything else?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i love sundays, you get to kick back relax and talk on LHCF



I just made me a cup of Tea.  I should pull out the Snuggie


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i cant wait til 5 oclock so i can see if an episode of criminal minds is one ive never seen lol. i love sundays, you get to kick back relax and talk on LHCF
> 
> im going to co wash my hair and then slather in curl junkie. i might put my hair n tbig twists with the conditioner so i can easily detangle.



Football season started so sorry ladies got to watch the boys


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Football season started so sorry ladies got to watch the boys



I just watched your Bengals get hammered into the dust!


----------



## chebaby

T, i have both of the stylers(ori), the mango and the buttercream stler. they both smell yummy. the buttercream doesnt have any slip and makes my hair fel a little waxy. but i have only used it with the mang so i must try it by it self. the mango one, i love it. the texture is....different. i cant think of anything it reminds me of. it looks thin but the way it spreads makes it seem not so thin, its weird but i love it. its very moisturizing, has slip and smells yummy.


----------



## Loves Harmony

T and Che: 
  I know actly what your talking about. The milk and the dc made my hair hard and stripped. 

  Can someone tell me about the Darcy Botanical line?

Im so in love with the Criminal Minds...


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Che is it the white bottle with the green writing? If the frosting is still good use it, i think coconut oil lasts forever anyway as long as you don't get water in it.


 
yep, white and green bottle.
the frosting still smells good so i used it. you are right, ive kept coconut oil for a long time in the bathroom and it stayed good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, i have both of the stylers(ori), the mango and the buttercream stler. they both smell yummy. the buttercream doesnt have any slip and makes my hair fel a little waxy. but i have only used it with the mang so i must try it by it self. the mango one, i love it. the texture is....different. i cant think of anything it reminds me of. it looks thin but the way it spreads makes it seem not so thin, its weird but i love it. its very moisturizing, has slip and smells yummy.


 
I wish they had more of a "Selection" 

I love the Quick Shipping *even if it is a little pricey* and the fact that they've extended their Sale until September 19th, 25% is Hefty....and the smell is decent.

I'd like to try more, but they don't really offer that much. I don't need Another Leave-In (so I refuse to buy one), and I have enough Milks, etc....I wish they had like a couple more DC'ers or a Reconstructor


----------



## chebaby

i agree T, i have too many leave ins so i skipped over that section. i skipped over the conditioners too but since im down one(mhc olive) and i dont like the shea moisture i have i may try their deep mask. i might get the butter creme moisturize you have too. im trying to stock up on moisturizers for the fall. im waiting on my qhemet heavy cream to come.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Loves Harmony said:


> T and Che:
> I know actly what your talking about. The milk and the dc made my hair hard and stripped.
> 
> Can someone tell me about the *Darcy Botanical line?*
> 
> Im so in love with the Criminal Minds...



The Products I've tried have all been Winners!  Two Thumbs Up.

My least favorite was the _Herbal Conditioning Hair Spritz_, but I think I coulda' grown to love it.  I was just so caught up in Qhemet's Karady Tea and didn't really give it a _"Fair Shot"_

I love, love, love the Coconut Lemongrass Transitioning Hair Cream, I also love, love, love the Eucalyptus & Mint Hair butter and the Tumuca Hair Butter.

The Oils are Fabulous too.  My Favorite is the Cherry Kernel, followed by the Peach Kernel and then the Apricot.

I have a coupla' of the Pumpkin Seed Conditioners *haven't tried yet & also the Shea Butter Hair Lotion*

I think it's a Great Product Line.  The products are All Moderately Priced at about $12.00 w/the exception of the DC'er which is $20.00, but I don't think you could 'go wrong' w/Darcy's.

The Shipping time is great too.

HTHs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i agree T, i have too many leave ins so i skipped over that section. i skipped over the conditioners too but since im down one(mhc olive) and i dont like the shea moisture i have i may try their deep mask. *i might get the butter creme moisturize you have too. im trying to stock up on moisturizers for the fall. im waiting on my qhemet heavy cream to come.*


 
Don't sleep on that Komaza Califia Conditioning Hair Cream. You said you tried the MHC Honey Hair Cream, (but I can't remember what you said/thought about it?)erplexed

One thing about Ori.....it all smells the same, so you don't have to worry about smelling like a Peach, Pear, Coconut, Cranberry, Kiwi


----------



## chebaby

Loves Harmony said:


> T and Che:
> I know actly what your talking about. The milk and the dc made my hair hard and stripped.
> 
> Can someone tell me about the Darcy Botanical line?
> 
> Im so in love with the Criminal Minds...


from darcys i am in love wuth the daily lave in and peach kernal milk. the milk reminds me of carols daughter milk as far as the texture goes and it defines curls, the leave in is sooooooooooo much moisture. i love it. i also love the pumpkin conditioner. it is moisturizing and has amazing slip. i also have the mask and i like it but it has chunks in it and i think thats weirderplexed


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Don't sleep on that Komaza Califia Conditioning Hair Cream. You said you tried the MHC Honey Hair Cream, (but I can't remember what you said/thought about it?)erplexed
> 
> One thing about Ori.....it all smells the same, so you don't have to worry about smelling like a Peach, Pear, Coconut, Cranberry, Kiwi


i liked the mhc honey cream. the smell just got to m after a while and i didnt know how the honey would react in the fall.


@ all those smells.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just watched your Bengals get hammered into the dust!



See pay attention Miss T, born/rise in OH but stone cold Pittsburg Steeler lover.  If I had to pick a home team it would be Bengals! Oh and the Steeler won!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i liked the mhc honey cream. the smell just got to m after a while and i didnt know how the honey would react in the fall.*
> 
> *@ all those smells*.


 
@1st Bolded. Good Point. I didn't think about that.erplexed

@2nd Bolded: At least Ori is consistent. Either you like Vanilla, Buttercream, Toffee (whatver that smell is.....)or you betta' KIM.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> See pay attention Miss T, born/rise in OH but stone cold Pittsburg Steeler lover.  If I had to pick a home team it would be Bengals! Oh and the Steeler won!!!!



Well....I watched that Bengals /Patriot Game and the Bengals got:


----------



## chebaby

i know, its a good ting i love vanilla. except lil stankin butter vanilla. she was better off leaving it the regular shea butter smell.


----------



## redecouvert

hello ladies. I missed you *hugs* 
I hope everyone is doing well.
School has been keeping me so busy and I haven't had a chance to even lurk.
I am going to catch up the last 3-4 pages. Hair wise, twa is growing. I recently did a set of twists only to take them out the following day because my scalp was so itchy, dry and irritated. I knew I was tender headed but we learn something new every day!
 I guess my scalp isn't as dry as I thought it was: it just hates being exposed..
I've been leaving my hair alone i.e no protective styles and I haven't greased my scalp in a week
What a relief! no itchy, dry scalp! I guess this time around I am not doing protective styles ..just wash and go and puff when I get enough hair

as far as U1B1, I have been doing very well, reducing the stash and not purchasing one single thing
I recently updated my product album on fotki as well as my excel color-coded sheet (yes, I am a very organized product junkie) and let's just say I have no business shopping for black friday.

Too bad since I have a special savings "Black Friday" account...so I'll keep adding funds and use it towards my big annual Anita Grant haul....that free shipping is a blessing

My wishlist is still insane  but I haven't bought anything yet....
off to read the pages and I really missed you!!
This is my favorite thread on LHCF and the only reason I keep renewing my LHCF subscription. I love the fact that it is not only about hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know, its a good ting i love vanilla. except lil stankin butter vanilla. *she was better off leaving it the regular shea butter smell.*



If you get it again, tell her to make it 'unscented'.  You like the way the product works right???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@RedC: Make sure you read the Altercation I had w/Yo' Girl over my review in Esty.....

 WOW! She was Intense! _It wasn't even that serious for me_

It's all good, cause it was my review. The way I saw it.imo


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> mkd im pissed i love the new version of kbb hair milk. it works better than the old version and im surprised because glycerin is the second ingredient now. i was in AC all day yesterday. i was cold. but my hair stayed moisturized and thats all i used. i didnt seal it in with anything.
> and my hair must be getting thicker because it stayed wet/damp for hours and it normally does not do that.
> 
> also i had SO stretch my hair and the back row reaches a 1/2 inch past apl. im so excited.


i know Che girl.  I love the old formula and the new one, I get great results from both.  I hope Karen doesn't piss me off because I LOVE that hair milk!  Do you think you will order it?


----------



## chebaby

T,  i love the way lil better butter works. very silky feeling.


----------



## redecouvert

Hello rosalind 

glad you are enjoying DB products!! I am obsessed with the MVSCream and used it as  body butter. It smells soo good
How often do you cornrow your hair? ​ Have you used Anita Grant lately? if yes which ones and how did you like them?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well....I watched that Bengals /Patriot Game and the Bengals got:


 
They should, I voted for Patriots in my fantasy league they are the better team. I don't like all these changes with the forum, if they are going to have it like facebook, knowing when you are log on, I'm out.  On facebook you just want to respond to certain folks and if other see you on they im you. Don't like it or want it.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> i know Che girl.  I love the old formula and the new one, I get great results from both.  I hope Karen doesn't piss me off because I LOVE that hair milk!  Do you think you will order it?


 
thats a tough question. i dont want to give my money to a company that doesnt respect me enough to tell me the truth. i think i will just buy from people on here. or eventually move on to never using her products at all. 
but i have come to see this new milk is much better than the original.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> They should, I voted for Patriots in my fantasy league they are the better team. I don't like all these changes with the forum, if they are going to have it like facebook, knowing when you are log on, I'm out.  On facebook you just want to respond to certain folks and if other see you on they im you. Don't like it or want it.


 
i thought i was the only one that felt it was starting to look like facebook. i didnt mind the lttle green light but now i dont like the words so and so is online.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats a tough question. i dont want to give my money to a company that doesnt respect me enough to tell me the truth. i think i will just buy from people on here. or eventually move on to never using her products at all.
> but i have come to see this new milk is much better than the original.



IA:  That is a Tough Decision Che.  Especially if it works well for you.

You should, at some point, try DB's Shea Butter Hair Lotion and see what you think.


----------



## redecouvert

IDareT'sHair said:


> I mixed the Henna last night w/a Splash of Kukui Nut Oil.


 taking notes
I have some kukui nut oil that I was going to use as a body oil...
I am not a big fan of the pumpkin scent..a bit too sweet for me but DB condish is amazing!! I also love that we can customize scents by asking it unscented for instance...
(I might give in and get some DB for black friday...her deep conditioners)

If you love pumpkin scent, you might like Chagrin Valley pumpkin soap
It is a seasonal soap coming out every October until it is sold out


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> IA:  That is a Tough Decision Che.  Especially if it works well for you.
> 
> You should, at some point, try DB's Shea Butter Hair Lotion and see what you think.


 i will but i have to use up some leave in first.


----------



## redecouvert

IDareT'sHair said:


> @RedC: Make sure you read the Altercation I had w/Yo' Girl over my review in Esty.....
> 
> WOW! She was Intense! _It wasn't even that serious for me_
> 
> It's all good, cause it was my review. The way I saw it.imo



I couldn't find it....gasp..sending you a pm to get exclusive news
I am so sorry it went really bad!!!


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> thats a tough question. i dont want to give my money to a company that doesnt respect me enough to tell me the truth. i think i will just buy from people on here. or eventually move on to never using her products at all.
> but i have come to see this new milk is much better than the original.


I totally understand.  If T hadn't given me a chance to try the hair milk, I probably never would have tried her products because of the trife thread where all the drama erupted.  But my hair really loves the hair milk so I just have to deal with it.


----------



## mkd

And I still think its shady that the new bottles are smaller than the old bottles but the price is the same.  That is crazy to me.  And I think its strange that I asked on the live chat on KBB website about the formula change and the person was like, "oh there's no change, the ingredients must be mislabelled."


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> And I still think its shady that the new bottles are smaller than the old bottles but the price is the same.  That is crazy to me.  And I think its strange that I asked on the live chat on KBB website about the formula change and the person was like, "oh there's no change, the ingredients must be mislabelled."


see that pisses me off. clearly theres a change why lie


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I lurves me some KBB Hair Milk(s), but for now, I think I can do w/o it. 

I may feel differently when Spring/Summer rolls back around, but who knows??????  

ANOTHER Seller mght spring up between now & then with a product just as good that smells just as Wonderful.

You Just Never Know!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^^^^^^^^
ETA:  I'm honestly loving Komaza.  It's a nice solid line with a variety of offerings, and at a decent price.  I could settle very comfortably into a solid replacement. 

It may not have all the _bells & whistles_ i.e. choices of fragrances, but worked just as well.  For Me.

I still have a coupla' of CocoLime Hair Butters to use up.  So, as far as KBB Butters go, I'm good.


----------



## chebaby

im good on kbb now too. i have a hair cream, hair butter and about 4 hair milks.


----------



## chebaby

im about to rinse this conditioner out and do one side in twists with old kbb milk and the other side with new kbb milk.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I liked the way my hair looked today. I didn't do anything to it but since it humid here it grew a lil and looks fuller. The smell is lingering & my stupid bangs are nearly done. I will retwist the bangs & the crown tonite with KBB & shea moisture. 

I'm hoping to reduce my stash greatly by Nov so I can reup during BF. I wanna try DB if. Its on sale. I only like to try new vendors when they are on sale. Then if I don't like it I didn't pay a lot for it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> II'm hoping to reduce my stash greatly by Nov so I can reup during BF. *I wanna try DB if. Its on sale*. I only like to try new vendors when they are on sale. Then if I don't like it I didn't pay a lot for it.


 
They are still moderately priced Vonnie at $12.00 each for most items. 

I heard *looks side-eyed* that the best she ever gives is 10%. I know when I bought something during her last Sale (I think, July 4th), it was 10%.

Vonnie:  I pm'd you.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

When I last purchased from DB ( a few months ago ) I used code "queen" and that gave me 15% off.
I have used that code for evey order outside a sale and it worked. I haven't ordered since February so I'm not sure it still works but you can try it.
It was from a youtuber who was asked to give it to her subbies and there was no expiration.


----------



## chebaby

im done twisting one side of my hair with the new kbb milk. that stuff is so silky on my hair. ive never thought to use the milk by itself before this. its a leave in to me, not moisturizer. by i like it,
im moving on to the left side now with the old milk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> When I last purchased from DB ( a few months ago ) I used code "queen" and that gave me 15% off.
> I have used that code for evey order outside a sale and it worked. I haven't ordered since February so I'm not sure it still works but you can try it.
> It was from a youtuber who was asked to give it to her subbies and there was no expiration.


 
 

Thanks Girl

*goes off to try it*

ETA:  Tried it!  It WORKS!!!!

*and....no....i didn't click pay now!*


----------



## chebaby

ok so next time i order from darcys i will use that code. i have to use the mask one more time before i make another order so that way i can know exactly how i feel about it.
no matter what i will always order the daily leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok so next time i order from darcys i will use that code. *i have to use the mask one more time before i make another order so that way i can know exactly how i feel about it.*
> no matter what i will always order the daily leave in.


 
I want the Palm Fruit & Cherry Kernel Hair Butter and the Cherry Kernel Hair Oil!

I'll skip the DC'er until you make up your mind


----------



## chebaby

i will use the deep conditioner this weekend after i do a protein treatment that way i can make up my mind and give you a review T. the protein i will use is curl junkie curl fix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i will use the deep conditioner this weekend after i do a protein treatment *that way i can make up my mind and give you a review T.* the protein i will use is curl junkie curl fix.


 
I wanna know what those chunks are.......

If it had 'chunks' in the product description, you wouldn't be so put off about it, you know?erplexed

And if they melt away.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wanna know what those chunks are.......
> 
> If it had 'chunks' in the product description, *you would be so put off about it, you know?:*perplexed
> 
> And if they melt away.....


lmao @ bolded she knew better than to put that on the label.
they do melt though. i should email her about the tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao @ bolded she knew better than to put that on the label.
> they do melt though. i should email her about the tomorrow.


 
Glad you knew what I meant. I mean if it had, special herbal bits....in the description then you'd know what to expect.....

But some chunky conditioner.....

you know....like Campbell's Chunky Soup...You know Chunks are going to be in it. If it didn't have "Chunks" folx would be mad


----------



## chebaby

nooooooooooooooooo T. i died. i cant believe you likened it to chunky soup


----------



## chebaby

eta: its not far fetched though................


----------



## redecouvert

THANK You for the DB code!!! *goes off to website to place an order*


----------



## mkd

I want to try DB mint scalp butter.  T, how does it compare to mixed greens?


----------



## redecouvert

I managed to stay strong!!!  I'll wait for black friday!!
mkd: I like both!! DB scalp butter is runny...so you need a little bit! I like keeping it in the fridge that way it has a stronger cooling effect.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Curlyhersheygirl the Thanks button is enough to Thank you for that serious hook up. I will have to evaluate my stash when I get home & see where I can fit DB in.


----------



## redecouvert

spoke too soon...just placed an order with DB


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i know, its a good ting i love vanilla. *except lil stankin butter vanilla*. she was better off leaving it the regular shea butter smell.



 Che, you kill me with that!!!

 why do i still want to try it? 


sidenote: what in the heezy has been going on with this site?????


----------



## Brownie518

redecouvert said:


> spoke too soon...just placed an order with DB


 
What did you get???


----------



## La Colocha

Good mornin ladies, going to make some hair sprites today. One is for the scalp with 4oz of water and 2 or 3 drops of peppermint oil. And one to moisturize while its still fairly warm. In a 4oz bottle, 1 teaspoon of jojoba, 1 teaspoon of sweet almond , 1 teaspoon of aloe vera and 1 teaspoon of glycerin and fill the rest up with water add a few drops of tea tree oil just to get it through the week. Im using smaller bottles because i don't have preservatives and i can use them up faster.


----------



## Charz

Hey everybody!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Good morning ladies. Glad the code still works and you all were able to get your shopping on  but I hope I didn't kick anyone off the wagon though


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Hey everybody!


 
Hey mama missed you, i hope everything is ok. How is the new apartment going?


----------



## mkd

Hey Charz! 

They are doing way too much with this site.


----------



## natura87

I have my hair in box braids, I finished them in less than a day. That's the quickest I have ever gotten them done. I will add pics later. I hope to keep these in for about 2 weeks if not more.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone.
i took out my twists and i like the twist out. i think i can safely say i have perfected it for me. i honestly cant tell a difference from one side to the other using both hair milks. they feel the same. and after taking them out i used a tiny bit of vatika frosting.

i hope i get second ay hair because i have to be up and out extra early tomorrow and i dont have time to be co washing, detangling, drying in a towel, moisturizing and puffing.(even though it really only takes like 7 minutes it sounds like a lot )


----------



## La Colocha

My curlmart order shipped today, so i should get it in time for wash day. Im loving my peppermint oil spritz. I thought tea tree oil felt good but this is much better, and has my scalp smelling fresh.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Hey everybody!


 
Charz, hope all is well with getting ready for the move! Ain't nothing happen up in here but buy some mo and use up a little or nothing


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

My hair turned out really nice. I was nervous it would be weighted down from all the products but it wasn't.  I'm going to go swimming. And wear a puff for the rest of my time here. Not looking forward to leaving this beautiful, hot weather


----------



## chebaby

my qhemet order shipped. so i should get it within the next 2 days. im so excited im building up my moisturizers. at one point i had a lot of moisturizers but now i dont. basically all i have is oyin whipped pudding, qhemet heavy cream(when it comes), kbb hair cream(cant be used in the winter), afroveda cocolatte, and shea butter.
some of my stylers can be used as moisturizers too but thats not what they are meant for.

tonight i will re do my twists to make sure i can get second day hair. i will re do them with water, kbb hair milk and ohm sweet hair pudding.


----------



## La Colocha

Speaking of moisturizers che, i think that is maybe why my scalp is itching so much. I can't figure out no other reason, even the derm couldn't find anything. Its something in the conditioners or my moisturizers. Hopefully making my own stuff and going the simple route will help. Seriously i lose more hair from scratching so much than shedding. I have to rethink dcing also. I may try it with oils instead of an actual product to see how it helps. Or use my burts bees stuff to dc instead of prepoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Charz, hope all is well with getting ready for the move!* Ain't nothing happen up in here but buy some mo and use up a little or nothing*



OOOOOO Ltown.

You know you wrong.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.....

I finished up a KBB Hair Butter today.  I have 2 back ups.  (Both open and both in CocoLime)

I got a Komaza Order today.  *they have the fastest shipping ever*

I'll Spritz w/Ltown's Special Blend and put on my scarf.


----------



## Shay72

I'm being really good with my Hairveda list. I'm not going to order as much as originally planned after assessing my stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I'm being really good with my Hairveda list. I'm not going to order as much as originally planned after assessing my stash.



Girl, you just took my thoughts!

I need to look at mine 1 mo' time!

And..........I need to stay awake.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> OOOOOO Ltown.
> 
> You know you wrong.



You are number 1 pusheroke: But   with big :heart2:


----------



## Day36

Hey boooos! 

Im almost finished many a condish and leave in. I only have like, urm, 6 bottles of condish for cowashing and 2 dcs. I have some soaps (thanks boo  ) I can use for shampoo but I am in looove with this Amala deep cleanse thing from HV. 

Im fighting hard not to take part in fall madness, but I think I am. Im gonna be a top contender. I hope I calm down by midnight. Pray for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay: I got my shipping Notices for Claudie's & Christine Gant! 

WOW! That was fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day36 said:


> *I am in looove with this Amala deep cleanse thing from HV. *



This item is part of the Sale, Day.  So that's good.

_*goes back into HV site to look at that*_


----------



## *fabulosity*

I am technically on hiatus..but I had to come on here to see what you all are planning to do for this HV sale... I am scared that the internet will be shut down!! I don't know if I will try to make a purchase from HV. But Curlmart is definitely up for grabs for more curl junkie stuff. T has turned me into a cccccrackhead for CJ. 

My fave video right now.. I am recreating this later this week!! 

Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOtGwp1fVrU

Part 2    

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgZ2gy8jCdc


I think I skimmed and someone had questions about BKT... I love mine. I have never retained so much hair and had hair look so shiny and healthy. I think I have retained everything that I have grown since June 2009 when I first started. I have nothing but good things to say about it. I love it.


----------



## Brownie518

I can't believe I forgot about the Hairveda sale!!!!!


----------



## chebaby

i dont think i will order from the sale. but i am tempted to get some cocasta and green tea butter.


----------



## Ltown

No way would I stay up to order hair product unless it's 50% off, I'm be up at 4AM to see who got their order in and midnight. I know Che and Vonnie will be checking in when I get up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *No way would I stay up to order hair product unless it's 50% off, I'm be up at 4AM to see who got their order in and midnight.* I know Che and Vonnie will be checking in when I get up.


 
Well, I'm staying up *looks* 

I will be getting my order in at Midnight! Bet! 

*looks*


----------



## chebaby

i will be up. not because im ordering but i just wanna see what the madness looks like


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> I am technically on hiatus..but I had to come on here to see what you all are planning to do for this HV sale... I am scared that the internet will be shut down!! I don't know if I will try to make a purchase from HV. But Curlmart is definitely up for grabs for more curl junkie stuff. T has turned me into a cccccrackhead for CJ.
> 
> My fave video right now.. I am recreating this later this week!!
> 
> Part 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOtGwp1fVrU
> 
> Part 2
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JgZ2gy8jCdc
> 
> 
> I think I skimmed and someone had questions about BKT... I love mine. I have never retained so much hair and had hair look so shiny and healthy. I think I have retained everything that I have grown since June 2009 when I first started. I have nothing but good things to say about it. I love it.


 
Fab, Brownie turned me out on that CJ.  I love that banana and hibiscus deep fix. 

I am about to go and watch these youtube vids right now!

Do you will continue to BKT?


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> I can't believe I forgot about the Hairveda sale!!!!!


 
Stop playing Brownie!


----------



## mkd

I am going to order as soon as I get to work tomorrow.  I hope yall don't buy up the store.


----------



## La Colocha

Does the sale start tommorrow? I will go in when i get off of work in the morning.


----------



## mkd

La, yes tomorrow but I guess it officially starts at midnight!


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> La, yes tomorrow but I guess it officially starts at midnight!


 
Well yall have fun and leave me some body oil, night ladies.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Stop playing Brownie!


 
Girl, I sure did!!! I can't believe it, either!!! LOL!! I'm at work all night so I'll definitely be up!!!


...I knew you would love the Curl Junkie!! Its one of my favorite conditioners!


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, I sure did!!! I can't believe it, either!!! LOL!! I'm at work all night so I'll definitely be up!!!
> 
> 
> ...I knew you would love the Curl Junkie!! Its one of my favorite conditioners!


I really like it!  I was just thinking about what conditioners it can replace in my rotation.  i don't think I will repurchase the shea moisture masque and I won't replace jasmine's ultra nourishing DC.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ltown- I'm technically on vacay until Wed so if I participate it won't be until then. But I'll be up for my lectures early & will check in on the results of this Madness

If I get anything it will be a gallon of the 24/7. I have enough oils & other stuff. Shoot! I have like 80oz or more of co wash condish. I really see myself sitting this out Ladies. Have fun!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I think I'm going to wear a puff tomorrow. I'm tired of wearing twist outs right now. I'll cowash with the green tea & hibiscus in the morning and use the leave ins I brought.


----------



## chebaby

T, are you up???? people are purchasing stuff from hairveda already. i guess the sale has already started.


----------



## Shay72

The bulk sizes are not on the list now. I will check back. I will not shop this sale if the bulk sizes are not on sale. Not worth it to me.


----------



## Loves Harmony

have fun at the sale.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Your original hypocrit here..

Went to bed early as heck and just happened to wake up..  and do a little order at the sale..

I'm just concerned that my shipping was 10.70... I kept taking stuff out of my cart and that sucker was still up there...so I guess that's the rate to GA .. MKD.. just fyi.. 

I had all kind of new stuff in my cart and several backups and I thought wait a minute ... let me slow my tail down... it takes me like 8 or 9 months to go through cocasta oil.. (only use a drop)... and I have 2 here now.. why would I buy another 2. I do like how she has a pump bottle on it now. A little irked that the Acai berry con wasn't on there... 

So I got
avoysoya oil (2)
whipped cream (2) - I hope I like this new formula..because the old one circa de 2008 had white flecks in it that left in my hair.. so I had to stop messing with it.
Like 4 of the buttercreams.. but I always get mad because it's 2 oz.. and I go through that like in 2-2.5 uses.
Perfumed body oil (2)

I was gonna try the Amala cream rinse.. but seriously I got enough poo and poo like products sitting around here looking back at me.. I just made a shea moisture haul from Target over the weekend and got 2 poos. 

mkd

Yup.. will continue to BKT.. probably forever... because that's how much BKT I got.. 

A girl on here pm'ed me about getting one from my stylist.. I texted my stylist to give the girl her prices.. and she wanted $300... .. I was  to tell the girl.. I didn't know it was still that high in the salons.. but you know I do my own.. they are always so surprised as to what I can do with my hair. But as long BKT remains to be a rip off in the salons.. I will be doing that myself.. along with my color rinses.


----------



## Brownie518

Looks like 10.70 is the standard. Even with a gallon in the order....


----------



## Ltown

I'm up earlier than usual, reading hairveda orders. What I don't undestand is why they have a sale for a week and run out the first couple of hours? None of it is made to special order really, not like Jasmine if you want certain scent they would not make alot of strawberry serum when folks only order nonscent! Than you got to wait 20 days and the shipping is same for everyone??


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i got 3 body oils and a butter cream, shay i saw the big sizes on the list, let me go check what they have.

Eta- avosoya
cocasta
moist 24/7
moist pro
sitrinillah.

The 2 moists are cheap.


----------



## La Colocha

Today im going to clarify my hair and scalp, strip it down. Something is really bothering my head. I took my peppermint spritz with me to work last night and used it a few times but this is crazy. My moisture spritz is working great also. my hair is soft and moist but not greasy. I will use a little shea oil to dc and put moisture back into my hair when i strip it. If this does not help the itchies i don't know what im going to do. Im going to rebraid my hair and only use my spritzes to see if it makes any kind of difference. I really don't want to be doing this today but i see not other alternative for relief.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ltown said:


> I'm up earlier than usual, reading hairveda orders. What I don't undestand is why they have a sale for a week and run out the first couple of hours? None of it is made to special order really, not like Jasmine if you want certain scent they would not make alot of strawberry serum when folks only order nonscent! Than you got to wait 20 days and the shipping is same for everyone??


 
I was thinking the same thing. If you plan on having a big sale why not gear up for it? Make a whole lot before of stuff that doesn't have scent choices and then be ready to start cranking out the scented stuff as its ordered.  Would it even be better for them o put quantity limits like at a grocery store to allow more people to buy or fair to the buyers in general. I checked the site at 130a and stuff was already sold out. My question would be will they restock like Ori organics did?


----------



## mkd

I tried to get the moist pro and it is sold out.  What else was sold out ladies?


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Hey mama missed you, i hope everything is ok. How is the new apartment going?


 


mkd said:


> Hey Charz!
> 
> They are doing way too much with this site.


 


Ltown said:


> Charz, hope all is well with getting ready for the move! Ain't nothing happen up in here but buy some mo and use up a little or nothing



Multi quoting is so insane on this site now. I am doing well, I move on Saturday and I am so excited! I bought new bedroom furniture too, it's being delivered on Tuesday.

I might not renew on LHCF in Decemeber.

How have ya'll been? I am wearing twists, and doing them on wet hair after I wash my hair every two weeks.


----------



## Charz

I really wanna get something from the HV sale.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Multi quoting is so insane on this site now. I am doing well, I move on Saturday and I am so excited! I bought new bedroom furniture too, it's being delivered on Tuesday.
> 
> I might not renew on LHCF in Decemeber.
> 
> How have ya'll been? I am wearing twists, and doing them on wet hair after I wash my hair every two weeks.


 
Doing good charz, i wished that we all lived near each other. I would throw you a house warming party.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies:

I managed to stumble outta bed at 11:39 p.m. and was able to place my HV Order which went from $166.00 w/o shipping down to $77.00 w/shipping. _*don't judge me*_ I made quite a few adjustments.

My only regret was, I didn't get that Methi Stuff especially sinice it was only $18.00. And I didn't get any Almond Glaze although I have 2 jars already.

I ended up with:

Hydrasilica Spritz
Avosoya Oil
Cocosta Oil
Moist 24/7
Green Tea Butter
Whipped Ends Hydration *new formula* I like the Original. 

If I feel an 'itch' I may go back before the 21st and pick up the Methi, another Green Tea Butter and an Almond Glaze.

I think that's it.


----------



## La Colocha

Dang stuff is sold out already. I hope its not while supplies last so others who could not be up get to participate in the sale.


----------



## mkd

I got:

a vatika frosting
2 almond glaze
one whipped gelly
one whipped ends
a cocosta oil
one moist 24/7

Was the moist pro on sale?  I wanted to order that but it wasn't available.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *one moist 24/7*
> Was the moist pro on sale?  I wanted to order that but it wasn't available.



Moist 24/7 was the only one on Sale.  I'll wait for BF maybe Acai & MoistPRO will be on Sale then.


----------



## Charz

I will not buy I will not buy.

I already have half a gallon of the moist 24/7 left, but I want another one! 

When Qhemet has her sale I will get 2 BRBC and 2 AOHC, and the new conditioner if it ever comes out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I might not renew on LHCF in Decemeber.*
> 
> How have ya'll been? I am wearing twists, and doing them on wet hair after I wash my hair every two weeks.



Come On Girl and Renew.............................

Can't wait to hear all about the Big Move!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I tried to order and was having issues with paypal. I called and haven't heard back from them yet.


----------



## Charz

This site has become like Nazi Germany lol.

I'm worried about moving my steamer, I hope it does ok lol.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> I will not buy I will not buy.
> 
> I already have half a gallon of the moist 24/7 left, but I want another one!
> 
> When Qhemet has her sale I will get 2 BRBC and 2 AOHC, and the new conditioner if it ever comes out.


 
Wasn't that conditioner supposed to come out last year? Lmao but you know qhem will do it right.


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I tried to order and was having issues with paypal. I called and haven't heard back from them yet.


 
I hope you get to order soon!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *This site has become like Nazi Germany lol*.



I feel you.

Girl, be careful w/dat' Steama'!


----------



## Charz

LOL I think it was supposed to come out the year before that haha. Yeah Qhem will not do a half assed job. It might be 20 bucks for 8 ounces, but it will be too legit.

And even with the KBB drama, her hair milk is my holy grail. Unless Qhemet comes out with a hair milk, I will buy KBB Hair milk till the end of timmmmeeee.


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> LOL I think it was supposed to come out the year before that haha. Yeah Qhem will not do a half assed job. It might be 20 bucks for 8 ounces, but it will be too legit.
> *
> And even with the KBB drama, her hair milk is my holy grail. Unless Qhemet comes out with a hair milk, I will buy KBB Hair milk till the end of timmmmeeee.*



 Me too.  I will never stop using it.


----------



## La Colocha

Just finished washing my hair. I used diluted elucence clarifying poo mixed with baking soda and tea tree oil. I had all kinds of gunk come up off my scalp and i just washed it friday. I then used moisture maniac mixed with shea oil for 5 minutes ( love this combo)and rinsed it out. I won't be redoing my braids, just spray them and that is it. I have less than half a bottle of shea oil left. I got it from tns. I don't want to order from them again but i love this stuff, i might give in, And from now on i will do baking soda washes, i bought that dr bronners for nothing, well i can soak my feet in it. Moisture maniac is as good as i remember, being a pj gets you off track. Ok im rambling, been up all night and im delirious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Just finished washing my hair. I used diluted elucence clarifying poo mixed with baking soda and tea tree oil. *I had all kinds of gunk come up off my scalp and i just washed it friday*.



Like what?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well Girls.....I am tryna' get my mind right for this Surgery later on today.

Ya'll pray for me.

_*bites nails*

**does brother franklin offering dance when it's ova'*_


----------



## Minty

I kept my order under 50 - w/shipping $52.00 
I still have str. so I didn't order more - plus I'm looking for a better one. 

whipped ends 
gelly (2) 
glaze (1)
Amala rinse shampoo
moist (2)

I wanted to try the methi also, but I'll pass.


----------



## Minty

you will be just fine God-willing. And of course I will say a prayer for you love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> *I wanted to try the methi also, but I'll pass.*


 
FlyGirl: We might catch this again on BF *crosses fingers*


----------



## Minty

well I'm off to steam, I used a shampoo the other day and it messed my hair up.

I don't know about renewing my membership either Charz. LHCF takes away from my writing and reading. I don't know, we'll see.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Like what?????


 
Like when i was scrubbing my scalp, white gunk build up was coming off. If you take your fingernail and run it down your scalp when your hair is wet and white stuff comes up, its product build up. No wonder my head was itching. Its not easy to see when your hair is dry.


Will be praying for you that your surgery goes well.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone. im up early because i had a doctors appointment. but i didnt make it becuse i got lost lol. i was so lost i just started site seeing lmao.
anyway last night i decided not to re twist. i just put on my satin cap and went to bed. i got second day hair. i mean its damn near perfect. im pissed because i have ll these styling products and all i had to use was kbb milk. although i love the out come i still cant say i will continue to purchase from hr because i may get the same results from curl milkshake or darcys leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Like when i was scrubbing my scalp, white gunk build up was coming off. If you take your fingernail and run it down your scalp when your hair is wet and white stuff comes up, its product build up. No wonder my head was itching. Its not easy to see when your hair is dry.
> 
> 
> *Will be praying for you that your surgery goes well.*



Thanks Girls.

_*shakes head about the build-up*_  Trust, I know how horrible the itchies can be. 

I'm hoping to kill some of that with that M/N.  I think Aggie said it 'cured' her scalp once & for all from the 'itchies'

Either that Claudie Scalp Exlir, C. Gant Mixed Greens OR the Njoi Ayurvedic Butter really helped mine.  Hard to pinpoint which one tho'.  Maybe all of 'em


----------



## mkd

T, sending up a prayer for your surgery today.  Its going to be fine.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I don't know about renewing my membership either Charz. LHCF takes away from my writing and reading. I don't know, we'll see.



Ya'll can't be non-renewing.  Don't anybody wanna see if I get past SL = Scalp Length?

*i know.  it's all about me*erplexed


----------



## chebaby

T, your surgery will go fine. you know you are blessed.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Praying for you Ms. T. I hope this is the last surgery for that tooth.


----------



## chebaby

i will always renew. i love the hair forum but i also find myself loving the birth stories and crazy ot threads too. theres too much advice to give it up for me.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Double Post. Sorry


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Girls.
> 
> _*shakes head about the build-up*_  Trust, I know how horrible the itchies can be.
> 
> I'm hoping to kill some of that with that M/N.  I think Aggie said it 'cured' her scalp once & for all from the 'itchies'
> 
> Either that Claudie Scalp Exlir, C. Gant Mixed Greens OR the Njoi Ayurvedic Butter really helped mine.  Hard to pinpoint which one tho'.  Maybe all of 'em


 
No creams or butters for me for the rest of the week, its only spritzes and oils. If my hair doesn't itch little to none then i know what it is.


----------



## chebaby

i will try to get third day hair and then re di with kbb hair milk.


----------



## Day36

GM ladies!

Mama T, your surgery will go fine. 

I got nada from the sale. I may look again, but I doubt it. Shipping was about $10.75 for me too and that was just for a 16oz Moist pro, 16oz Amala rinse, and 16oz Acai. I dont live thaaat far from the DMV. :/


----------



## La Colocha

My shipping was $5.50 maybe because of what i got.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> My shipping was $5.50 maybe because of what i got.


 
I feel like I got ripped off!  I only ordered 7 things. But they are small.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I feel like I got ripped off!  I only ordered 7 things. But they are small.


 
I got 4, i know the butter cream is 2oz but i don't know what the size of the body serums are, i hope they are at least 4oz, that's like buying samples.

The oils are 5oz, maybe i should have gotten more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Shipping was $10.70 

But I did get quite a bit.

So, really, I guess I spent $67.00 in product.


----------



## natura87

I'm just spritzing my hair in these braids, nothing special. Just stopping by. I straightened a bit in the front and I am defineltly approaching APL but I dont want to straighten it all becuase I am cautious. Heck, I dont even think it is that long.I did notice that it felt uber soft and thin, but in a good way. Look what LHCF has done to me. I finished a bottle of V05 conditioner. I plan on using my "runny" conditioners now that I am in braids, so my V05s should go pretty quickly. I feel like it will take a while to get to APL because for some reason the distance between SL and APL seems ridiculously long.

I need Shea butter...my hair loves that and since I ran out my hair feels...different, not bad but just...different.erplexed


----------



## natura87

I found out my sister has been taking some of my advice for my neice's hair. YAY!! She is wearing a satin cap at night , using some of the products I gave her and Lil Bit is wearing protective styles more often.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> I hope you get to order soon!


 

I hope so too


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I used the hotel moisture condish this morning. Did list ingredients but was white ginger scent. Between that, KBB & a lil shea moisture milk it is soft & the scents blend well. It has had a calming effect. I'm looking forward to getting home & using the mixed greens cuz it definitely helped soothe my scalp. LC ur scalp mixes sound good & I may try scrubbing my scalp before adding any product.


----------



## La Colocha

Thanks vonnie, so far since i did that today my scalp has not itched once, keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of the day and night. I will still use my peppermint spritz though everyday. My hair feels really good right now with just my moisture spritz, soft and light. I guess less is better sometimes.


----------



## Minty

Thinking of transitioning back to texlaxed - saw some old photos and I miss the wash n go, scrunch-sexy. Bone straight is wonderful for rollersets and whatnot, but I'm tired of it being so dog on straight. 

we'll see.  

Anywho, steamed with my ceramide oils, CW with Sebastian Light and DC with Redken Real Control - with alittle steam. 

2 pumps of Redken Anti-Snap and alot of (more than I usually use) Qhem CocoDetangler. I am really liking this stuff. Bun and scarf tie down. 

I think I will order a full size of the Coco Det., it is very light and works well on my ng.


----------



## chebaby

i have an itch to purchase something.


----------



## Optimus_Prime

La Colocha said:


> i bought that dr bronners for nothing, well i can soak my feet in it.


 
You just reminded me that I have a bottle of dr bronners.  I think it's the pepperminty one.
I'll come up with a recipe and make a liquid body soap with it 
I think I already tried it as detergent and it wasn't the bizness.


----------



## Optimus_Prime

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well Girls.....I am tryna' get my mind right for this Surgery later on today.
> 
> Ya'll pray for me.
> 
> _*bites nails*
> 
> **does brother franklin offering dance when it's ova'*_


 
I pray you have a successful surgery and a speedy recovery.  God Bless.


----------



## rosalindb

redecouvert said:


> Hello rosalind
> 
> glad you are enjoying DB products!! I am obsessed with the MVSCream and used it as  body butter. It smells soo good
> How often do you cornrow your hair? ​ Have you used Anita Grant lately? if yes which ones and how did you like them?


Hi my dear 

Love your avatar

I loved the pumpkin seed conditioner and would consider repurchasing this. I do not like the smell of the MVSCream though and this morning I noticed that my ends do not feel moisturised. I just do not think that it is rich enough for me but I will use it up.

I used to get my hair cornrowed every two weeks but since last summer I have been getting it done ever four weeks. Less manipulation seems to agree better with my hair.

I have not ordered anymore Anita Grant recently but may treat myself at Christmas to a few things including some cafe latte with vanilla I loved the sample that I got and a little goes along way. I think I used 3 to 4 times the amount of MSV cream than I would use of the latte or whipped butter


----------



## La Colocha

Optimus_Prime said:


> You just reminded me that I have a bottle of dr bronners.  I think it's the pepperminty one.
> I'll come up with a recipe and make a liquid body soap with it
> I think I already tried it as detergent and it wasn't the bizness.


 
I have the peppermint also, i don't like it for a body wash or to wash clothes( i perfer the baby one to add to laundry).


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Multi quoting is so insane on this site now. I am doing well, I move on Saturday and I am so excited! I bought new bedroom furniture too, it's being delivered on Tuesday.
> 
> *I might not renew on LHCF in Decemeber.*
> 
> How have ya'll been? I am wearing twists, and doing them on wet hair after I wash my hair every two weeks.



Charz, you are busy so I understand if you don't renew. Sometime it good to take a break and review what our investment/time is with LHCF.  I'll be busy with craft, reading and school. I needed to cut back on my daytime logging at work don't want to lose my job.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, i got 3 body oils and a butter cream, shay i saw the big sizes on the list, let me go check what they have.
> 
> Eta- avosoya
> cocasta
> moist 24/7
> moist pro
> sitrinillah.
> 
> The 2 moists are cheap.


Yep, I got my order in about 12:45 am including the salon sizes.



mkd said:


> I got:
> 
> a vatika frosting
> 2 almond glaze
> one whipped gelly
> one whipped ends
> a cocosta oil
> one moist 24/7
> 
> Was the moist pro on sale?  I wanted to order that but it wasn't available.


You can still order stuff not on the sale list. I ordered some Acai Berry. The gallon moist PRO is on sale


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies! From Hairveda, I only got the Methi Set, a gallon of Moist 24/7, and some Vatika Frosting. 

Hijabi, I am loving the Qhemet Detangling lately, also!!! It was only okay for me at first, but right now I love it!! 

(sending out good thoughts to T! )

I wonder what all is sold out on HV???


----------



## chebaby

so tonight im going to co wash my hair with tresseme flawless curls and then twist for a twist out using kbb hair milk. i might add a little bee curly butter to help use it up and that might help me get 3rd or 4th day hair.


----------



## mkd

Shay72 said:


> Yep, I got my order in about 12:45 am including the salon sizes.
> 
> 
> You can still order stuff not on the sale list. I ordered some Acai Berry. The gallon moist PRO is on sale


I tried to order the pro but when I went to check out, it said it was unavailable.  I thought that was strange.


----------



## mkd

I wish they would work all the kinks on the site out.  I am sick of it making my computer freeze up.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> I tried to order the pro but when I went to check out, it said it was unavailable.  I thought that was strange.


 
It says the Salon Sizes are all sold out. So are the perfumed oils and a couple of the soaps.


----------



## mkd

It may have been a fluke with the site. i was just trying to get the 16 oz.


----------



## Shay72

Okay sorry I didn't realize the salon sizes were sold out. I haven't been back on the site since I ordered.


----------



## BostonMaria

I ordered from Hairveda today as well. I did it at like 10:00am because I know her stuff usually sells quickly and she has limited quantities of the sale items. 

IDT I bought a new steamer today! I killed my old one. You already know the pathetic story LOL I got it from salonsrus.com for $119.


----------



## chebaby

so i just got finished co washing with flawless curls and twisting in about 15 twists with kbb hair milk and sweet hair pudding. its so easy to do it fresh out the shower on soaking wet hair that way i dont have to section to make sure my hair doesnt tanlge back up. the only thing is waiting for the twists to dry.
it took me all of 15 minutes to do these twists.


----------



## lamaria211

i need to join this challenge use 1 buy 1 i usually try 1 buy 20


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

They had me at the airport 2 hours before my flight.  I hate sitting at airports.  The only saving grace is that they have FREE wifi here so I can actually use my laptop now vs my phone.

I cowashed this morning and put my hair into more of a puff today.  I just used the stuff I brought with me.  It's at least letting me use up product even on vacay.

I couldn't get second day hair out of yesterday's WnG puff.  Even sleeping civilized flattened out all my curls.  My hair is like 75-80% dry and I have an extra jacket with me to keep me warm.  My hair was still really soft this morning.  

I'm going to take LC's method and scrub my scalp tonight and see if that helps.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, my scalp has not itched at all through the night, im so happy. Today im going to use my peppermint spritz and moisture spritz. If my scalp continues to do good with this im going to have to rethink my winter reggie.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

It looks like I'm not gonna get anything from hairveda .
I called and email twice and still no reply and I just saw that the salon sizes are out of stock . I so wanted to get some stuff but I guess it wasn't meant to be


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> It looks like I'm not gonna get anything from hairveda .
> I called and email twice and still no reply and I just saw that the salon sizes are out of stock . I so wanted to get some stuff but I guess it wasn't meant to be


 
Aww lady im sorry, what happened. The paypal didn't work?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> Aww lady im sorry, what happened. The paypal didn't work?


 
I kept getting an error message with paypal so I called to place my order and no one called me back.


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> I kept getting an error message with paypal so I called to place my order and no one called me back.


 
 Someone should have gotten back to you.at least to say if the problem was paypal or actually hairveda.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> Someone should have gotten back to you.at least to say if the problem was paypal or actually hairveda.


 
It was paypal having the problem and my sister was just able to help me fix it but I agree with you someone should have at least returned my phone calls or emails and for that reason Hairveda is now removed from my future shopping list.


----------



## mkd

Sorry curlyhersheygirl.  I would be disappointed too. 

La, what is in your scalp spritz again?  I think I want to play around with making one.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Sorry curlyhersheygirl.  I would be disappointed too.
> 
> La, what is in your scalp spritz again?  I think I want to play around with making one.


 
2-3 drops of peppermint oil and 4oz of water. It doesn't seem like alot of oil but its strong but in a good way it smells like well peppermint but its not offensive and with that little bit it will have your scalp feeling fresh. I got it from my recipe book, it is motowngirl's scalp energizer ( she is a blogger).


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> 2-3 drops of peppermint oil and 4oz of water. It doesn't seem like alot of oil but its strong but in a good way it smells like well peppermint but its not offensive and with that little bit it will have your scalp feeling fresh. I got it from my recipe book, it is motowngirl's scalp energizer ( she is a blogger).


Thanks! I am going to try to pick up peppermint oil tomorrow.  Is it an essential oil?


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Thanks! I am going to try to pick up peppermint oil tomorrow.  Is it an essential oil?


 
Yes it is, that is why you have to use only a little. I got the now brand it was only $6.00 at my health food store.


----------



## chebaby

this new routine of twist outs i love. its my new staple. but i dont know how its going to work during the winter with doing it on soaking wet hair.


----------



## fattyfatfat

hey ladies. I havent finished anything in a long time. theres an nyc meetup this weekend and Im planning to give away a lot of stuff. I just hope that I dont come back with anything!


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> 2-3 drops of peppermint oil and 4oz of water. It doesn't seem like alot of oil but its strong but in a good way it smells like well peppermint but its not offensive and with that little bit it will have your scalp feeling fresh. I got it from my recipe book, it is motowngirl's scalp energizer ( she is a blogger).


I add peppermint essential oil to my hair oil in the summer as it so refreshing on my scalp.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> this new routine of twist outs i love. its my new staple. but i dont know how its going to work during the winter with doing it on soaking wet hair.


 
Che do what works until you can't no more.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Che do what works until you can't no more.


 
you are right. i just have to go with the flow. i dont even know why im worried about it when last winter all i did was wash and go everyday and walk out with damp hair in the snow. if i can survive that i can survive a twist out on wet hair lol.


----------



## Ltown

Good Evening ladies, I have not seen IdareT here today hopefully well and resting.  I use up alot in 2 days Darcy's lemongrass/CJ hibiscus will purchase much laster when stash is down.  Threw out bone marrow, garnier antifrizz, rush antifrizz terrible on my hair.


----------



## chebaby

i was just thinking i hope T, is feeling alright. she must be relaxing which is always good.

i just remembered i have a tiny 1oz jar of afroveda totally twisted butter and i will use that on my next set of twists for a twist out.


----------



## mkd

T, I hope you are resting and everything went well. 

Che,  I am loving twist outs too!  I can't wait to try the aveda defining whip you sent me.  Love the smell.  I have to sit under the dyer for like 45 min after I twist my hair.  Otherwise it will not be dry in the morning and will look a hot mess.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> T, I hope you are resting and everything went well.
> 
> Che,  I am loving twist outs too!  I can't wait to try the aveda defining whip you sent me.  Love the smell.  I have to sit under the dyer for like 45 min after I twist my hair.  Otherwise it will not be dry in the morning and will look a hot mess.


 
i had a table top dryer that i thought about using to dry faster. when i was cleaning i basically tossed it because i never use it. i think my parents kept it(knowing that i would probably want it back). i think i saw it on the pick nick table, if so i will bring it in side and clean it off so i can put it to use.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just finished washing my hair.  I scrubbed the mess out of my scalp and for once it doesn't itch.  I detangled with the last of some Skala I was tired of looking at and was able to use up.  Then I mixed together Shea Moisture Deep Cleansing shampoo, ORS aloe shampoo (the chelating one), a generous amount of tea tree oil (1-2tsp), and baking soda diluted with bottled water.  I stripped every lil bit of moisture and dead skin and anything else that was on my hair and scalp.  It feels so refreshing!!  Trying to figure out what to do next because I don't want to clog my scalp but I need some moisture in this mop top pronto.  I may put some of my HOT oil and baggie overnight.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Just finished washing my hair.  I scrubbed the mess out of my scalp and for once it doesn't itch.  I detangled with the last of some Skala I was tired of looking at and was able to use up.  Then I mixed together Shea Moisture Deep Cleansing shampoo, ORS aloe shampoo (the chelating one), a generous amount of tea tree oil (1-2tsp), and baking soda diluted with bottled water.  I stripped every lil bit of moisture and dead skin and anything else that was on my hair and scalp.  It feels so refreshing!!  Trying to figure out what to do next because I don't want to clog my scalp but I need some moisture in this mop top pronto.  I may put some of my HOT oil and baggie overnight.


 
Glad it worked for you vonnie. Im on day 2 and no itchies. hoping this continues. I would not mind a little itch but not that unbearable itch like before. I have just been using my spritzes since i did that and my hair is soft and responding well.

My curlmart order will be here today so i get to make the leave in tommorrow for wash day.


----------



## chebaby

i co washed my twist out today with AO GPB and used kbb hair milk to style in a puff.

im so down right now about my work situation. i have decided to ask to be transferred to another place of work.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i co washed my twist out today with AO GPB and used kbb hair milk to style in a puff.
> 
> im so down right now about my work situation. i have decided to ask to be transferred to another place of work.


 Che, what is your supervisor saying about this situation?


----------



## Minty

CW w/Sebastian Light and wetbunned with Qhem CocoDetangler. That coco detangler is all I've used since my last wash and its been upgraded to "staple" status.


----------



## Minty

chebaby, its that bad? No one has a solution?


----------



## chebaby

they said they might give him a warning. im not sure if theyve done it already but i have to see him tonight.
to me its that bad but everyone else around me seems to think its not a big deal.
even if they move him im afraid they will tell him that im the one that requested it so over all i feel like its best for me to leave even though i shouldnt have to.


----------



## La Colocha

Got my knot today, did they change the formulation because when i used it back i think almost 2 years ago it was not this thick.

Im sorry che for what your going through, i have to go read the thread to catch up on the situation, if management doesn't do anything start looking for another job. Don't leave without finding something else first. You've been having problems with this place for a minute. Ill be praying for you hun. *hugs*


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> they said they might give him a warning. im not sure if theyve done it already but i have to see him tonight.
> to me its that bad but everyone else around me seems to think its not a big deal.
> even if they move him im afraid they will tell him that im the one that requested it so over all i feel like its best for me to leave even though i shouldnt have to.



Oh my this si still going on. I'm sorry and hope you have everyone watching out for you. Do you ride the metro?  Put the neighborhood on watch too!


----------



## chebaby

no, i drive which is a good thing. at least i dont have to sit around waiting for anyone so im happy about that. he doesnt bother any of the guys here, just the women.


on another note, this weekend i think i will use curl junkie curl fix again, i really like what it did for my hair when i first used it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BostonMaria said:


> *IDT I bought a new steamer today! I killed my old one. You already know the pathetic story LOL I got it from salonsrus.com for $119.*



This time don't be filling it up with Oils, Perfumes etc....Just follow the directions and use it correctly. AND......don't be putting pieces & parts in the Microwave.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies:

Just stopping in.  A big chunk of something fell out this afternoon, I called the Office and the Surgeon has not called me back.  I need to know what's going on?  

I called him at home. Hopefully, someone will call me back soon.

Still in some pain.  I was messed up yesterday.  Upset stomach (can't tell if it was the Pain Meds or the Antibiotics?)Literally.

And I got a HUGE HAUL in the mail yesterday and couldn't even enjoy my 'spoils' I was too sick.  So, I just opened the boxes and put things away.

I e-mailed BJ to see if I could add that Methi Stuff to my order (I haven't heard anything back).  I prolly can't.  And don't want to pay another $10.70.

My Dr's. excuse is good until Monday.  So, I'll be home tomorrow (still), so if I feel better, I will be on longer to chat.

Take Care Ladies, 

Love Ya'll


----------



## BostonMaria

IDT, I hope you feel better soon!!!!! 
What fell out exactly? I would call the doctor back ASAP, can't play with stuff like that.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> Just stopping in.  A big chunk of something fell out this afternoon, I called the Office and the Surgeon has not called me back.  I need to know what's going on?
> 
> I called him at home. Hopefully, someone will call me back soon.
> 
> Still in some pain.  I was messed up yesterday.  Upset stomach (can't tell if it was the Pain Meds or the Antibiotics?)Literally.
> 
> And I got a HUGE HAUL in the mail yesterday and couldn't even enjoy my 'spoils' I was too sick.  So, I just opened the boxes and put things away.
> 
> I e-mailed BJ to see if I could add that Methi Stuff to my order (I haven't heard anything back).  I prolly can't.  And don't want to pay another $10.70.
> 
> My Dr's. excuse is good until Monday.  So, I'll be home tomorrow (still), so if I feel better, I will be on longer to chat.
> 
> Take Care Ladies,
> 
> Love Ya'll





 T is going wellWe were worried but knew you had to be down if not on here inserting your smileys! Well you rest up, I'm glad you got your packages go rest right now


----------



## BostonMaria

IDareT'sHair said:


> This time don't be filling it up with Oils, Perfumes etc....Just follow the directions and use it correctly. AND......don't be putting pieces & parts in the Microwave.


 
*crying* I ain't putting ANYTHING inside this new machine LOL


----------



## chebaby

T. im glad you came on to let us know you are ok. i hope you feel better and whatever fell out they better fix. we cant have stuff falling all out of our T
feel better.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> Just stopping in.  A big chunk of something fell out this afternoon, I called the Office and the Surgeon has not called me back.  I need to know what's going on?
> 
> I called him at home. Hopefully, someone will call me back soon.
> 
> Still in some pain.  I was messed up yesterday.  Upset stomach (can't tell if it was the Pain Meds or the Antibiotics?)Literally.
> 
> And I got a HUGE HAUL in the mail yesterday and couldn't even enjoy my 'spoils' I was too sick.  So, I just opened the boxes and put things away.
> 
> I e-mailed BJ to see if I could add that Methi Stuff to my order (I haven't heard anything back).  I prolly can't.  And don't want to pay another $10.70.
> 
> My Dr's. excuse is good until Monday.  So, I'll be home tomorrow (still), so if I feel better, I will be on longer to chat.
> 
> Take Care Ladies,
> 
> Love Ya'll


 
T take care of yourself, it might have been a piece of gauze or a clot, hopefully they will get back to you as soon as possible. Make sure you eat something with those meds because they can make you sick. Feel better soon.


----------



## La Colocha

Wash day tommorrow, im going to wash with baking soda, condition and detangle with moisture maniac, dc with burts bees and braid with k-leave in and seal with sweet almond oil. Im going to tj maxx tommorrow to see if they have any liters of moisture maniac, and im going to order some kinky curly gloss pomade from curl mart. That is about it, getting the rest of my stuff ready for winter then i will be good. I was going to get more body stuff from hairveda but i changed my mind, don't need nothing else.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> no, i drive which is a good thing. at least i dont have to sit around waiting for anyone so im happy about that. he doesnt bother any of the guys here, just the women.
> 
> 
> on another note, this weekend i think i will use curl junkie curl fix again, i really like what it did for my hair when i first used it.


This is kind of sounding like a hostile work environment, I am sure your employer doesn't want a lawsuit.


----------



## mkd

I forgot to order a shampoo bar from HV.  I thought about email BJ but I decided that I was probably doing too much and I will just order later.


----------



## mkd

Get some rest and feel better T!


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ladies:
> 
> Just stopping in.  A big chunk of something fell out this afternoon, I called the Office and the Surgeon has not called me back.  I need to know what's going on?
> 
> I called him at home. Hopefully, someone will call me back soon.
> 
> Still in some pain.  I was messed up yesterday.  Upset stomach (can't tell if it was the Pain Meds or the Antibiotics?)Literally.
> 
> And I got a HUGE HAUL in the mail yesterday and couldn't even enjoy my 'spoils' I was too sick.  So, I just opened the boxes and put things away.
> 
> I e-mailed BJ to see if I could add that Methi Stuff to my order (I haven't heard anything back).  I prolly can't.  And don't want to pay another $10.70.
> 
> My Dr's. excuse is good until Monday.  So, I'll be home tomorrow (still), so if I feel better, I will be on longer to chat.
> 
> Take Care Ladies,
> 
> Love Ya'll



Good to "see" you T.  

About Hairveda I've ordered 2x during on a sale on several occasions  and each time they automatically combine my order and refund the shipping.   If I remember currently they didn't refund the shipping until they shipped. I hope that makes sense.  They couldn't do that for me last BF because I ordered so much they had to ship separately .


----------



## chebaby

ok i feel a little better. i talked to the big boss and hes going to handle it tomorrow. just wanted to update yall.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

T- I'm glad you are feeling better.  Even though I'm not a dentist nor an MD but as a doctor nonetheless I would advise you to seek some help ASAP.  It may be something minor but if they didn't instructor you on what to do at home in case something like this happen call until you talk to someone.  I've never had dry socket but I heard that is the worse pain ever and we can't have you hurtin like that.

Che- I'm praying for your situation.  I am glad your big boss is handling the situation.  If it doesn't come to the outcome that you would like keep going up the ladder.  If you feel that you need to leave I agree find another job first.  You have rights and you should keep exercising them even if it means you have to file a lawsuit.  We are concerned about your safety above all else.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

My scalp still feels great.  I air dried overnight in a ponytail.  Today I put in some twists.  I used my spritz with added peppermint EO (thanks LC) and some Avocado butter down the length and the ends.  I was very careful to keep it off my scalp.  This was my first time doing dry twists and it wasn't so bad.  You can see a little more of the length then wet twists.  Some of the ones in the front don't want to hold as much but I'll spritz them twice a day and the water will help them hold better.  I'll probably cowash Sunday or Monday and wear a twist out for a few days.


----------



## Minty

You are absolutely right then - you put in for a transfer immediately and don't look back.


----------



## Day36

Feel better Mama T. All will be well!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Get better soon T, God bless


----------



## La Colocha

I am so lazy today, i will do my hair a bit later, i don't even feel like typing


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlies! Thanks for all the Love! You Ladies are wonderful.

I am feeling 'slightly' better today. The Surgeon called me back. (I hated to call him at home). It was some 'putty' like stuff they put around the tooth to protect it. I 'think' the girl told me that it would fall off in a coupla' days "Post Op" w/my instructions, but I was to woozy to remember and it wasn't on the sheet.

Anyway, Let's get to Hair! I think I have some other stuff prolly my Indigo in my box, but don't feel like getting it (yet). 

I got a Curlmart order (imma hafta' leave them alone --- too easy), some Komaza, Ori Organics, something from Esty (has anyone orderd from ndbcosmetics?) Shay: You might want to check 'us' out (read her profile). I ordered her Mango w/Green Tea Extract Hair Butter, I really like the consistency. My Christine Gant came, Claudie came. So, I was loaded down Wednesday.

Used up 1 Aveda Universal Styling Hair Cream (thanks Che). I have a back-up that I purchased. May try to sell it. It's 'okay'. really. *if anyone wants to do a swap, lemme know.

I am getting ready to Steam w/a Combo of MHC Organic Shea Butter Hair Paste & MHC Honey Hair Masque. Should use both of these up today. So, I am on a roll.

Njoi was suppose to have a Sale at Midnight last night, I got up for it, but didn't see no Sale prices.

I Co-Washed with the Ori Organics Golden Jojoba Hydrating Conditioner. I like it.

Be Back Later Ladies.....Glad all is well.


----------



## chebaby

hey T. im so glad you are feeling better.

i took my moms black hair rinse and used it lol. i wanted to see what my hair would look like jet black without using a permanent color. im waiting for it to dry now. im using kbb hair milk for moisture and if my hair feels dry i will add qhemet heavy cream.


----------



## mkd

I am washing tonight.  I am going to do a tea rinse with ayurvedic powders and then twist for a twist out tomorrow.  I don't know what I am going to DC with.


----------



## natura87

I gave my cousin my KC Spiral Spritz. Its not enough for my hair...but I think it will work well on her youngest 2 (3 and 1).


----------



## natura87

I have a job interview and I'm not sure what I want to do with my hair. I'm torn between keeping them in and curling them or taking them out and doing bantu knots...but then again I'm not really experienced with bantu knots so they might come out crappy. Decisions, decisions. I just rinsed the braids with conditioner this morning.


----------



## mkd

natura87 said:


> I have a job interview and I'm not sure what I want to do with my hair. I'm torn between keeping them in and curling them or taking them out and doing bantu knots...but then again I'm not really experienced with bantu knots so they might come out crappy. Decisions, decisions. I just rinsed the braids with conditioner this morning.


 Is it somwhere kind of conservative?  Can you do a nice bun?


----------



## natura87

mkd said:


> Is it somwhere kind of conservative?  Can you do a nice bun?


 
No, it would be for a Lead Teacher or TA position so I don't think they want anything spiffy. I dont think I can fit my braids in a bun, my loose hair..probably but I suck at updos. I have to figure something out by Monday afternoon.


----------



## mkd

natura87 said:


> No, it would be for a Lead Teacher or TA position so I don't think they want anything spiffy. I dont think I can fit my braids in a bun, my loose hair..probably but I suck at updos. I have to figure something out by Monday afternoon.


 
I am sure whatever you decide will be lovely.  Good luck!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Good to "see" you T.
> 
> *About Hairveda I've ordered 2x during on a sale on several occasions  and each time they automatically combine my order and refund the shipping.   If I remember currently they didn't refund the shipping until they shipped. I hope that makes sense.  *They couldn't do that for me last BF because I ordered so much they had to ship separately .



I did hear back from Reyna (HV).  She is looking into what stage of processing my orders are in.  Hopefully, they can go ahead and 'add' if not, I guess I'm not pressed.  I have several "Protein" DC'ers to use up anyway.erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

N87 good luck on your interview. Maybe you could redo your hair and wear one side pinned up and the other side down. I don't have a picture but like take some hair about to your ear and pin that up, then let the rest hang.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished my Hair.  After I got 'into' it, I really didn't feel up to it, but I'm glad it's over with. 

I only used up 1 of my MHC, the (Organic Shea Hair Paste).  I have a back-up tho'.

I have about another use of the MHC Honey Hair Masque.  I will rotate that with Jasmine's.  I currently have 2 Jasmines opened.  A 4 oz Avacado & Silk and a 4 oz Babbasu Xtreme, so I want to use those up soon.

Was impressed with the Ori Organics Jojoba Hydrating Conditioner. It worked well, and was 'slippy' (which never really concerns me, but it was and it felt good).

Will Clarify next wash day, do a Protein TX and do "Prep" stuff for my Relaxer on October 1st/2nd. *May try Claudie Protein Treatment under Steamer*

Can't believe we're heading quickly into Fall!


----------



## La Colocha

I have not washed my hair yet. Going to make my leave in and i hope it works, if it does going into fall here is my product list.

baking soda washes

Peppermint oil spray for scalp

Tigi moisture maniac conditioner- ( i went to tj maxx today and they had huge bottle of giovanni but not any of this)

K- leave in, if it works i will order a few more bottles of kckt

Sweet almond oil to seal my hair, i already have this.

Shea oil- i decided that im going to get a larger size of this

Burt's bees prepoo- since im not going to use shampoo anymore except to clarify i have to figure out where to put this in my reggie, its thick and i thought about a dc but i don't want my hair to be greasy. If at all to use up what i have i could use it on my ends until its gone.

Not alot of stuff but i hope these things give me enough moisture. I don't want to keep switching up products, i want to stay with something for a while.

Eta- i figured up how much knkt i would need to last me until spring at 1oz a week, i would need 4 or 5 more bottles.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> No, it would be for a Lead Teacher or TA position so I don't think they want anything spiffy. I dont think I can fit my braids in a bun, my loose hair..probably but I suck at updos. I have to figure something out by Monday afternoon.


 
good luck on the interview. for a teacher i guess you can do anything with your hair. you said you have braids in? how about just leaving them down?


----------



## chebaby

La, i think i will try shea oil sometime in the future. that way i can easily mix it into my conditioners and/or pre poo with it.


----------



## chebaby

T, im glad you liked the ori conditioner.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> La, i think i will try shea oil sometime in the future. that way i can easily mix it into my conditioners and/or pre poo with it.


 
You should try it che, i have used it for odds and ends and i didn't realize i was using it up until i looked at the bottle. I just re ordered some more from coastal scents which is a bit cheaper than tns and i could choose priority mail instead of fed ex.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> La, i think *i will try shea oil sometime in the future*. that way i can easily mix it into my conditioners and/or pre poo with it.


 
I have some Shea Oil too. 

I may put it on my previously relaxed hair when I relax. I meant to do that last time, but I ended up using Coconut Oil. (Actually forgot about it)


----------



## La Colocha

Im going to try my shea oil as a dc today. I know it doesn't have any slip but i don't use my dc to detangle. Its like a backwards hot, sit under the dryer for about 30 minutes, rinse and then apply my other things. I will see how it goes. Shea oil is not like shea butter at all, not as heavy as castor oil but not thin.


----------



## mkd

I am going to need to buy some shampoo soon.  I am debating between buying elucence again (both the clarifying and the moisturizing) from curlmart or just buying KC come clean at whole foods or target.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I am going to need to buy some shampoo soon.  I am debating between buying elucence again (both the clarifying and the moisturizing) from curlmart or just buying KC come clean at whole foods or target.


 
I would also recommend elucence clarifying shampoo, that is one consistant staple that i have used for a long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I would also recommend elucence clarifying shampoo, that is one consistant staple that i have used for a long time.*



I recently bought their Acidifying Shampoo.  To use after I neutralize.  

I have their Clarifying Shampoo too.


----------



## chebaby

i am going to purchase kc come clean this weekend. thats it. i dont have anything on my radar to purchase.

i might purchase afroveda new hair butter but i bet it stinks.


----------



## chebaby

my black hair turned out nice. i like it. of course its going to wash out after i co wash maybe twice. i might continue to do rinse instead of permanent color and only co wash once or twice a week since i have  my twist out down pat.
my mom is going to freak when she sees her color gone lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had 2 packages today.  My Indigo from Mehandi.com and my Jasmine Pro-Vitamin Spritz.  I don't care for the smell of that at all. 

I wish I woulda' got 'unscented'.  It smells like some perfume I remember from back in the day that I didn't care for.

I hope my leave-in and other things will drown out that _horrible_ smell.  Not sure when I'll use it tho'.  

I am still using Ltown's Spritz and I have Njoi Herbal Tea Spritz open that I will go back to first before opening up any more Spritz.


----------



## La Colocha

Is anyone going to do another hairveda haul? I wonder who won the double order. I want some more stuff but i  better slow my roll.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i have  my twist out down pat.*



That's good Che. 

Practice Makes Perfect.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's good Che.
> 
> Practice Makes Perfect.


 
yes it sure does. it took a while but i figured out what my hair likes and it worked out.
me and mkd are always on the same page with our twist and braid outs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Is anyone going to do another hairveda haul?* I wonder who won the double order. I want some more stuff but i better slow my roll.


 
Girl, I'd really like to pick up that Methi Stuff. I just don't want to pay another $10.70 for shipping. 

I'm not sure what Imma do. I will decide once I hear back from them.erplexed

I shoulda' got an extra Moist 24/7 and another Whipped Ends Hydration? 

What are you going to do?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yes it sure does. it took a while but i figured out what my hair likes and it worked out.
> *me and mkd are always on the same page with our twist and braid outs.*


 
IK, but you stuck with it and _finally_ got it Right! 

That's Really Great! 

Hopefully, that will happen for me and this Self-Relaxing...........


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I'd really like to pick up that Methi Stuff. I just don't want to pay another $10.70 for shipping.
> 
> I'm not sure what Imma do. I will decide once I hear back from them.erplexed
> 
> I shoulda' got an extra Moist 24/7 and another Whipped Ends Hydration?
> 
> What are you going to do?


 
Even though i want to im not. I haven't gotten my first products yet, i don't even know if i will like the stuff. If i do there is always black friday. But im wondering if she is going to have a bf sale since its not too far away or is this it for the year?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Even though i want to im not. I haven't gotten my first products yet, i don't even know if i will like the stuff. If i do there is always black friday. *But im wondering if she is going to have a bf sale since its not too far away or is this it for the year?*



Girl, Who We Talkin' 'Bout?????

BJ Gon' have Black Friday, Blue Monday & Red Tuesday! 

She Ain't letting no $ get away from her......


----------



## Day36

Mama T. Msg!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Hair turned out really good today. 

I do like that Ori.  I used the Njoi Coconut Hair Butter (Deep Conditioner).  I actually used it after my hair dried before I put my scarf on to finish drying.  

I really like it (Njoi).  It said you can use for 'Stretching' on dry hair and that's where I am right now.  Tryna' make it these next 2 weeks.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Who We Talkin' 'Bout?????
> 
> *BJ Gon' have Black Friday, Blue Monday & Red Tuesday!:lol*:
> 
> She Ain't letting no $ get away from her......


----------



## Shay72

Yep BJ will have a BF sale. She always has a sale when she brings Vatika Frosting back but she took it there with having the bulk items on sale too. I thought she would never do that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day36 said:


> *Mama T. Msg!*



Awww!  You are too much!


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Yep BJ will have a BF sale. She always has a sale when she brings Vatika Frosting back but she took it there with having the bulk items on sale too. I thought she would never do that.


 
That is why i was thinking was this the sale like black friday, it was a really good sale. Did she have fall madness last year? I can't remember.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> That is why i was thinking was this the sale like black friday, it was a really good sale. Did she have fall madness last year? I can't remember.



I kinda think she did. 

Cuz....Wasn't that when all that VF was $5.00 and the Sitrinillah was $10.00?erplexed  

I thought that all was prior to BF?


----------



## Shay72

I would have to check back and see LC but she generally has a sale in September when vatika frosting comes back.


----------



## La Colocha

Ok now i remember but it wasn't this good last year, your right t i think it was just the sitrinillah and the vatika. Because i bought 2 jars to use for after shower.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Ok now i remember but it wasn't this good last year, your right t i think it was just the sitrinillah and the vatika.* Because i bought 2 jars to use for after shower.



Yeah, it was.  

And No, it wasn't.

*Goes back into HV Site*


----------



## Shay72

I bought 3 vatikas and LC I think that was when the link was broken and you were all worried we, U1B1 ladies, wouldn't get any.  You were keeping us all informed :hugs:.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.....speaking of HV, I just did a Quickie 2nd Haul. 

And got my Methi Stuff, another Moist 24/7.

*thanks day*:Rose:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma lie down for a bit.  I may be back on later this evening.

TTYL..........


----------



## chebaby

last year was when she had the grab bags right???


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.  Bout to head off to work.  Power came back on just in time 4 hours later.

Hey T glad you are feeling better and the Surgeon called you back.

I spritz my twists today and my scalp still feels good.  I took pics of them yesterday to see if they have grown and I think I may have gotten an inch from June to now.  My crown layers are nearly shoulder length.  I'm going to put some comparison pics together next week when I'm off.


----------



## La Colocha

Just came back from sally's i did a mini haul. Oil applicator, plastic caps, jar, and 2 satin scarves.
 Im going to wash my hair in a few. Che i think the grab bags were black friday. I think im getting old.


----------



## chebaby

La, you just reminded me i need to go to sallys to replenish my moms hair rinse and i also want this heat cap thats only like $3. its the one made from foil. i cant wait to get it because im not sitting under no table top dryer.


----------



## La Colocha

I just made my k-leave in, it makes roughly 2oz which should be more than enough for the week for me. I have a 2oz jar and its almost to the top. I will do my hair tonight and leave the rest in the fridge for later this week. It came out nice and creamy, im going to try it alone tonight and then when i use it again i will seal with an oil. But i want to see how it really gets down first.


----------



## chebaby

you inspired me to make a leave in La. i might use shea butter, aloe gel, a little kbb hair milk and some oils.


----------



## chebaby

am i late? i had no idea jane carter now has a curl defining cream that is supposed to be similar to miss jessies products. but natural of course.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> am i late? i had no idea jane carter now has a curl defining cream that is supposed to be similar to miss jessies products. but natural of course.


 
I didn't know she had one either.


----------



## Shay72

For some reason I have never been interested in Jane Carter or KBB.  I don't like KBB's site. To me it is not that easy to navigate.  Yeah I've been there .


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> I would also recommend elucence clarifying shampoo, that is one consistant staple that i have used for a long time.


 
I love their clarifying poo.  I can use it alone without my hair feeling dry.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i am going to purchase kc come clean this weekend. thats it. i dont have anything on my radar to purchase.
> 
> i might purchase afroveda new hair butter but i bet it stinks.


 
Che, I will wait for your review of come clean.  I know Vonnie didn't really like it.  

AV has a new hair butter?


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> yes it sure does. it took a while but i figured out what my hair likes and it worked out.
> me and mkd are always on the same page with our twist and braid outs.


 We sure are.  I am loving them right now.  I am about to rinse my sintrinilla out and twist now.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, I will wait for your review of come clean.  I know Vonnie didn't really like it.
> 
> AV has a new hair butter?


 
im going to buy the shampoo tomorrow and use it on sunday so ill give you the review then. some people say its a gentle shampoo and ive heard others say it tripped their hair so im ready to back it with a very moisturizing deep conditioner if that happens.

AV hair butter is the one she came out with a few months agao. the one that is unscented. the ingredients look good but i never purchased it before because of the price. i may just stick with my heavy cream and oyin whipped pudding.


----------



## mkd

Che, I see AV also has a new ginger butter. 

I didn't JC had a new butter either.  Interesting. I have never tried any of her products, they don't appeal to me.


----------



## La Colocha

Im slowly getting done with my hair lawd, i should have done this earlier. Im going to rinse my hair then apply the leave in and braid, hopefully i will get done in the next hour.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, I see AV also has a new ginger butter.
> 
> I didn't JC had a new butter either.  Interesting. I have never tried any of her products, they don't appeal to me.


 
yea i saw the AV ginger pomade butter but im not interested because i have oyin pomade which i love.

i actually like jane carter. i havent used her stuff in a long while but i am a huge fan of her lock and twist butter and he nourish and shine. i didnt really like her leave in spray, the smell was terrible and i thought her conditioner was ok. jer conditioner has a tiny bit of protein in it so i liked it for that reason.


----------



## mkd

Che, I love the texture of aveda defining whip.  It made my hair so smooth while I was twisting.


----------



## La Colocha

Finally done with my hair. Ok there are a few things so far that i can say about the leave in. It does smooth or should i say close your hair cuticles and makes it soft and smooth. Also that recipe will be 2 or more applications, it depends on the length and heaviness of your hand. I have about 1oz left and i was very generous with it. Also my hands are really soft. I used nothing else but this so the test is to see how my hair feels as the days go by. Some people have said the moisture lasts all week, i would be fine with at least 2 or 3 days, as long as i don't have to moisturize everyday.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi Ladies!

I am done for the year.  I got my stuff from my hair dresser.  She is on some type of medical leave so I've gone to the salon around here but who is going to give me a touch up? *autotune cry*.

I've been good as of late.  If you use loreal hair fixer it is being discontinued, so snap it up if you see it.  I have 3 boxes and need to get it a couple more.

T - feel better!
Che - that situation at work sounds sooo crazy.  I hope it all works out.
Nat - good luck!

Everyone else - Heeeeeeey!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm not really feeling these dry twists.  The ones on the hair line keep trying to unravel.  I don't know if this is because my hair is naturally softer and smoother so with out the curl to keep it together its not holding up as well.  They also look frizzier.

I was looking at Jasmine's new site and new  jars.  It looks brighter but trying to find certain things took a little extra searching because they have been reclassified.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, T glad you are doing better! Che I happy some resolutions at work is coming through. Nothing new with me and my hair, no new purchase. I'm going to be making some ayrveda teas and that it.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Che, I see AV also has a new ginger butter.
> 
> I didn't JC had a new butter either.  Interesting. I have never tried any of her products, they don't appeal to me.


 
m, that AV ginger butter isn't new. It's the 'mens' line. My SO uses it and loves it. 

T, I'm looking at the nbd cosmetics...stop it, girl. Let me know about that butter you got.  A lot of that stuff looks good. 

I gave away a few things this past week. I gave up a Jasmine's Nourishing hair bath, Qhemet BRBC, Komaza Moku conditioner, Suave Shea Almond conditioner, 3 body butter, 2 shower gels, and an Njoi Coconut Hair butter. Gotta make room to store that gallon of Moist 24/7. 

When will Qhem be having a sale, I wonder? I'll need to restock my Detangling Ghee and Heavy Cream soon.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> T, I'm looking at the nbd cosmetics...stop it, girl. Let me know about that butter you got.  A lot of that stuff looks good.


I know I was looking at it too.


----------



## *fabulosity*

good morning lovely ladies...

T! I hope you are feeling better my dear!!!! You got me wanting to place an Ori order.. The sale goes off tomorrow so I gotta hurry and make a decision...

Another funny thing.. I just got up this a.m. with the urge to clean out my hair drawers in the rolling carts. I just threw some stuff away like forget it.. I had some Jasmine's shea souffle that had turned yellow unused.. and some shea butter that smelled like detergent.. so I threw those away.. and remember that "Caramocal Joy" scandal.. so after it.. I never even opened the box .. it was in the bottom of one of the drawers.. I opened it up and that stuff was some mess.. TRASH'ed..

DH was like what is going on here..  I was just mad at all of the $$ I've spent and I'm trashing the stuff left and right. So that should be my effort to slow down on all this purchasing. 

I also found MORE Avoysoya and Cocasta! How much of this stuff did I buy?! I swear I am crazy. And if anyone wants any Curls stuff please I have it all.. milkshake, cleansing cream, deep conditioner..etc.. Just send me your address and it's outta here. Most of them are brand new.. 

So I also moved stuff that I want to try into the bathroom so I can see it.. you know whathisname was not too happy with that.. because since he has nothing under the vanity on his side.. that's where all my goodies are..   Oh well..he knew what his was getting into. 

I am still loving Devacare/curl No Poo and using it..!!! Shea moisture stuff is still good.. and of course Yes to.."anythang" .. but this week I have been impressed by shea moisture coconut/hib smoothie.. I was scared of this stuff when I first saw it.. it was so thick for my relatively fine hair.. but it works great. That shea moisture restorative elixir.. I love.. I just want to wear it like perfume..  but I wish they made a big bottle of it.. 

Fighting the urge to make a purchase at sally's online to use that 25% off code. 

Hope you all have a great day...


----------



## *fabulosity*

Oh.. and you all know I'm the youtube princess..

Ori Organics.. has a channel..

http://www.youtube.com/user/ORIORGANICS


----------



## La Colocha

Good mornin ladies, update on my kimmaytube leave in. Now yall know im going to give it to you straight no chaser. It works for me but there is no wow factor or nothing for me to go ranting and raving about. My hair is soft and feels good but i have used products before that has made my hair feel the same. Lucious, deja's, sunshine, crisco, burnt sugar pomade, komaza califa care products, karens hair nectar, jojoba butter and a few other things i have tried. It seals the moisture in your hair and you don't need to use anything else with it, unless you need a styler for hold. Between the perfomance of the product and the price point of how much it will save me in the long run, i will continue to use it. It does what its supposed to do and gives me nothing more. It will be good also for less product build up on the scalp, you know that there is only a few ingredients to the knot today and oil and aloe vera juice. For those who don't shampoo it should be very easy to rinse out. Other than that ladies that is all that i can say about it, we will see how it does for my hair in the long run.


----------



## La Colocha

Love coastal scents and their fast shipping, i just ordered my shea oil yesterday and it has already shipped. Coming from cali it should be here tuesday.


----------



## mkd

Brownie, I have never even paid attention to AV men's line.  I wonder if my DH would like that ginger butter.  He used up all my Taliah Wajid spritz, whatever it was called so I need to either replace it for him or get something else.  I have a Qhemet BRBC that he have in the meantime. 

Hey Fab!!!!  I had forgotten all about that Carmocal Joy debacle. 

La, I am glad the leave in worked for you, thanks for your review!

Che, I am not sure how I feel about the aveda defining whip.  It gives me better hold than HV gelly but my hair is more moisturized with the gelly.  I like the whip just not sure if I would purchase it, its expensive and I think I can live without it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz!

Slowly on the Mend. I just rubbed in a little Njoi Coconut Deep Conditioner, especially on my NG.

Not much going on. Just kinda lying around. Still.

Oh Yeah, Ya'll......Don't Sleep on Ori Organics! Nice Prices/Decent Sizes. 

But, I think they should keep the prices exactly where they are especially with that _horrendous_ shipping cost. 

Even though it's stupid, crazy, fast.

Need to check my e-mail especially since I placed that 2nd HV order before hearing back from Reyna.erplexed 

I still hope I get some kind of compensation/combination for those 2 orders. We'll See.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
dont know why im up. thisis maaaaddddd early for me.
i have no idea what im doing to my hair today. i really need to add more color because i know  its going to fade to an ugly color once i co wash. so i think im going to do that now. i had a box of permanent color in my hand last night, got scared and put it back. lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *T, I'm looking at the nbd cosmetics...stop it, girl. Let me know about that butter you got.  A lot of that stuff looks good.*



I got the Mango Butter with Green Tea Extract.  It's great.  It's a really nice consistency light & whippy.  Perfect.  No smell. 

I also got a protein treatment (spritz).  It sounds really good in the description.  Will use it after I finish up one of my Komaza's.

I was impressed with her bio/profile and she sells Hair/Face/Body products at a Salon in Philly.  She's 'decent' enough to deal with. 

I asked her to come out with a DC'er.  Her Jars (dark blue) still need a little work.  But yeah......that Butter is Da' Bomb!.  I requested an 8 ounce Jar.

OT:  I heard back from Reyna.  They will combine shipping for Orders 1 & 2


----------



## Ltown

Hey, I forgot to mention earlier this week I use the okra reconstructor and it made my hair hard don't know why because it has some good ingredient but it may  have too much protein. I'm not protein sensitive or maybe it's the okra extract.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hey, I forgot to mention earlier this week I use the okra reconstructor and it made my hair hard don't know why because it has some good ingredient but it may have too much protein. I'm not protein sensitive or *maybe it's the okra extract*.


 
WOW! Maybe.

I Love Reconstructors. 

Did you finish up w/something moisturizing?erplexed

Speaking of which: Do you (& others that use) consider Jasmine Avacado & Silk and/or Jasmine Babbasu Xtreme (protein or moisture or a balance of the two?)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see "Bee Mine" is on Curlmart now.......


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! Maybe.
> 
> I Love Reconstructors.
> 
> Did you finish up w/something moisturizing?erplexed
> 
> Speaking of which: Do you (& others that use) consider Jasmine Avacado & Silk and/or Jasmine Babbasu Xtreme (protein or moisture or a balance of the two?)



I love the avocado/silk and consider it balance it's probably the silk. I did follow up with giovanni smooth and silk.  I like my reconstructor to make my hair soft too, affirm, and giovanni did.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see "Bee Mine" is on Curlmart now.......


 
The only thing that i worry about them having all natural products is that the stock is not rotated fast enough. Some things are because they are bought all the time like oyin, kinky curly, elucence, cj ect. But it won't be as fresh as if you ordered it straight from the vendor. Im glad that she is expanding though. I know back in the day they had qhemet but i don't know what happened.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see "Bee Mine" is on Curlmart now.......


i peeped that a few days ago


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> The only thing that i worry about them having all natural products is that the stock is not rotated fast enough. Some things are because they are bought all the time like oyin, kinky curly, elucence, cj ect. But it won't be as fresh as if you ordered it straight from the vendor. Im glad that she is expanding though. I know back in the day they had qhemet but i don't know what happened.


 they were suppossed to get afroveda but i see that didnt happen..........


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! Maybe.
> 
> I Love Reconstructors.
> 
> Did you finish up w/something moisturizing?erplexed
> 
> Speaking of which: Do you (& others that use) consider Jasmine Avacado & Silk and/or Jasmine Babbasu Xtreme (protein or moisture or a balance of the two?)


I asked Dana about the Babbasu Xtreme and she considers it a light protein. 



La Colocha said:


> The only thing that i worry about them having all natural products is that the stock is not rotated fast enough. Some things are because they are bought all the time like oyin, kinky curly, elucence, cj ect. But it won't be as fresh as if you ordered it straight from the vendor. Im glad that she is expanding though. I know back in the day they had qhemet but i don't know what happened.


 
On FB Oyin showed a picture of a huge shipment they were sending to Curlmart so I feel you are on point LC. But as you said I'm sure that stuff flies off the shelf bc Curlmart ships faster. Many of the vendors don't sell all of their products on Curlmart though (ie, Oyin's 32 oz Honey Hemp is not on Curlmart).


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Brownie, I have never even paid attention to AV men's line.  I wonder if my DH would like that ginger butter.  He used up all my Taliah Wajid spritz, whatever it was called so I need to either replace it for him or get something else.  I have a Qhemet BRBC that he have in the meantime.



 He uses that pomade and that oil they have, the Maka Herbal hair oil. Loves them both. 

Who's doing their hair today, besides me?


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I asked Dana about the Babbasu Xtreme and she considers it a light protein.
> 
> 
> 
> On FB Oyin showed a picture of a huge shipment they were sending to Curlmart so I feel you are on point LC. But as you said I'm sure that stuff flies off the shelf bc Curlmart ships faster. Many of the vendors don't sell all of their products on Curlmart though (ie, Oyin's 32 oz Honey Hemp is not on Curlmart).


 
Yes they don't have as much variety or every single product that some vendors carry, but i can remember when stuff was sold out all the time on curlmart and people started complaining, i think now they are doing a better job at handling demand.


----------



## chebaby

im sitting here with the rinse in my hair. i will rinse with cool water in about 20 minutes and co wash with oyin honey hemp and leave it in.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> im sitting here with the rinse in my hair. i will rinse with cool water in about 20 minutes and co wash with oyin honey hemp and leave it in.


 
Che won't the color back to back dry out your hair? Or is it something different?


----------



## mkd

I wonder how curlmart decides which products to carry.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Che won't the color back to back dry out your hair? Or is it something different?


 
i dont know lol. i hope not. its just a rinse which washes out in a few washes. i used to use it once every 2 weeks when i was relaxed but this is the first time im using it back to back. tomorrow is my shampoo and deep condition day so if my hair dries out i will take care of it tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I asked Dana about the Babbasu Xtreme and she considers it a light protein.*


 
I think so too Shay. 

And also the Avacado & Silk would be a light protein as well IMO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yes they don't have as much variety or every single product that some vendors carry, but i can remember when stuff was sold out all the time on curlmart and people started complaining,* i think now they are doing a better job at handling demand.



I wish they would carry more MHC & Darcy's Stuff

OYIN BSP is always Sold Out


----------



## mkd

I don't think I love the aveda defining whip on twist outs. My hair feels kind of dry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I don't think I love the aveda defining whip on twist outs. *My hair feels kind of dry.*



That's interesting mk!  So, which products are working the Best for Your Twist-Outs????


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's interesting mk!  So, which products are working the Best for Your Twist-Outs????


 
T, my hair does really well with HV whipped gelly.  It feels dry with kinky curly curling custard too.  I need to compare the ingredients with all of those and see what my hair isn't liking in the aveda and KC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, my hair does really well with HV whipped gelly.*  It feels dry with kinky curly curling custard too.



Yeah, you do need to do some research on that.  At least you know the HV Gelly works great for you.  I saw alot of people wanted to Order Huge Sizes of this during the HV Sale.  *that wasn't one of the 'sale' items was it?*

Have you tried the AV Gelly?  I hear that's good too. 

And what about the Qhemet OHHB?  Although, that's really not a "Gel" per se


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up:

1 Njoi Herbal Hairdressing -- _should replace during the sale this weekend, but prolly won't_.erplexed
1 Njoi Coconut Hair Butter (Deep Conditioner) *have back up*


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, you do need to do some research on that.  At least you know the HV Gelly works great for you.  I saw alot of people wanted to Order Huge Sizes of this during the HV Sale.  *that wasn't one of the 'sale' items was it?*
> 
> Have you tried the AV Gelly?  I hear that's good too.
> 
> And what about the Qhemet OHHB?  Although, that's really not a "Gel" per se


HV didn't have the gelly on sale this time.  Maybe during BF.  I like the AV gelly ok, not as much as HV though.  I still have about a fourth of a jar of that left.  

Which qhemet product is that? I can get qhemet locally.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> HV didn't have the gelly on sale this time. Maybe during BF. I like the AV gelly ok, not as much as HV though. I still have about a fourth of a jar of that left.
> 
> *Which qhemet product is that? I can get qhemet locally.*


 
Olive Honey Hydrating Balm. 

It has a Gel-Like Consistency, but it is "more" than a Gel. I love it and I love the way it smells.

It's a very lovely product indeed.

mk:  I just went on Qhemet's Site, they also have a Honeybush Tea Gel?  *just a coupla' ideas*


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Olive Honey Hydrating Balm.
> 
> It has a Gel-Like Consistency, but it is "more" than a Gel. I love it and I love the way it smells.
> 
> It's a very lovely product indeed.
> 
> mk:  I just went on Qhemet's Site, they also have a Honeybush Tea Gel?  *just a coupla' ideas*


 
T, I may try the OHHB.  It sounds lovely.  Che and I had a conversation about the honeybush tea gel and she said it was kind of drying.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Okay so did you all know that SSI was having a sale on banana brulee?? It's 8.25...
This has been a knockover week... dizzy from the orders...
Darcy's
butter and bars
Ori
Sally's* pending
Curlmart*pending
Brenditas*pending
NOW SSI to the pending list...

I meant to tell you guys something else.. but I'm sleepy and forgetting.. I'll hopefully remember it tomorrow...

Oh I remember... SSI has a new conditioner!! 
Tea Tree and Grapefruit.. I'm sure y'all already knew about it..


----------



## mkd

Wow, did yall see that HV shut down the sale and the entire site?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> Wow, did yall see that HV shut down the sale and the entire site?


 
Wow that's crazy.  I was just looking at the sale this morning debating.  Guess they weren't ready for all the new customers after the Essence article.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

My scalp is still holding up.  I had the itchies today but it was mostly in areas that I wasn't spraying well enough and my scalp was drying out.  Before work I made sure to get the spray onto the scalp more.  I used some KBB milk for the twists they felt a lil dry.  I have 1/2 a use left in that bottle. I'll cowash tomorrow before work since I'll be at the church BBQ and may get smokie hair.  I'll have all the animals chasing after me if I go in smelling like a rack of ribs.  I'll cowash with 24/7 and put something new into the rotation with it.

I order 2, 16oz Banana Burlee one in warm vanilla sugar and one in mango tango.  I won't order any during BF.


----------



## Minty

went to the meetup yesterday and got rid of a big bag of stuff. I came away with 3 items.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> My scalp is still holding up.  I had the itchies today but it was mostly in areas that I wasn't spraying well enough and my scalp was drying out.  Before work I made sure to get the spray onto the scalp more.  I used some KBB milk for the twists they felt a lil dry.  I have 1/2 a use left in that bottle. I'll cowash tomorrow before work since I'll be at the church BBQ and may get smokie hair.  I'll have all the animals chasing after me if I go in smelling like a rack of ribs.  I'll cowash with 24/7 and put something new into the rotation with it.
> 
> I order 2, 16oz Banana Burlee one in warm vanilla sugar and one in mango tango.  I won't order any during BF.


 
Im glad your scalp is doing well, mine is too. Keeping my scalp clean and that peppermint oil is really making a difference. I use it 1x a day and it helps.


----------



## La Colocha

What are you ladies doing today? My hair doesn't need moisturized so im only going to spray it with my peppermint spritz. Im going to go through my cabinets and clean them out of stuff that i don't use. Hair and body stuff, i don't want it to get off the chain again, so at least 1x a month i will do an inventory and try to keep things in rotation.

Thing that will be used up in the next few weeks
*shea oil*- almost gone
*moisture maniac*- 1/2 a bottle left ( i need to find some liters soon)
*africa's best herbal oil*- 1/2 bottle left of this( will be using along with peppermint oil on the scalp 1x a week on wash day.
*baking soda*- 1/2 box

That is it for now, everything else is fairly full and will take some time to use up. The only thing that i have to order online is more kcnt, that is it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Wow that's crazy.  I was just looking at the sale this morning debating.  Guess they weren't ready for *all the new customers after the Essence article.*



WOW!  I hope the Quality doesn't suffer. 

I would truly be hurt if all this new found fame @bolded, caused the product to change, be watered down etc......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> What are you ladies doing today? My hair doesn't need moisturized so im only going to spray it with my peppermint spritz. Im going to go through my cabinets and clean them out of stuff that i don't use. Hair and body stuff, i don't want it to get off the chain again, so at least 1x a month i will do an inventory and try to keep things in rotation.


 
Hey La!  I'm not going to do much today. I just put on some Komaza Scalp Conditioner. Dreading going back to work (but thankful to God I have a job). Still a little 'swollen.'

Oh Yeah, don't forget to give some "serious" thought to Tigi Oatmeal & Honey (if you see it while looking for Moisture Maniac).

I'm with Fab & all these Whirlwind SALES.....I got all caught up too. 

Will pass on SSI. I like CJ Banana Hibiscus better than SSI Banana Brulee, so.....that's fine.

And I'll be getting some Okra Reconstructor soon. (That was one thing I wanted, so I'm fine).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I know I'm a few days early, but I'm already into Fall/Winter Regi Mode. 

I've already made the _mental_ switch. 

Less Lotions, more Butters. I do have alot of things I used this summer that I still plan to incorporate into my early Fall Regi. *so i guess it hasn't changed that much, still keeping them ends moisturized and tucked away*

Don't think I'll start on HOTS though until December/January.erplexed Will just continue to keep my moisture levels up etc.....I hope to just keep _growing_ right along.

btw: My friend that took me to my Dental Appt. asked me when was I going to find a Hairdresser!


----------



## Shay72

Found some more JBCO, damn erplexed

If you are on FB ya'll need to friend or like all the vendors you love bc you get info quicker.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I know I'm a few days early, but I'm already into Fall/Winter Regi Mode.
> 
> I've already made the _mental_ switch.
> 
> Less Lotions, more Butters. I do have alot of things I used this summer that I still plan to incorporate into my early Fall Regi. *so i guess it hasn't changed that much, still keeping them ends moisturized and tucked away*
> 
> Don't think I'll start on HOTS though until December/January.erplexed Will just continue to keep my moisture levels up etc.....I hope to just keep _growing_ right along.
> 
> btw: My friend that took me to my Dental Appt. asked me when was I going to find a Hairdresser!


 
Its getting very cold here low 50's, cloudy and raining, its supposed to be like this all week. I think that our summer is officially over. And as for your friend tell her to mind her buisness and don't worry about your hair. You know what your hair needs and don't need a hairdresser to mess it up.(no offense to anyone who goes to one) but we know what damage that they can do to our hair. I still want to go back and slap that heaux who put a relaxer over my wave nouveau, b1sh


----------



## mkd

I hope HV's quality doesn't suffer either T.  I went back to the site last night to see if I needed anything else and I was suprised to see they ended the sale early and closed the entire site.  I really like the price of HV products and the quality. 

I am about to head to church shortly and then maybe visit with my in laws for a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *And as for your friend **tell her to mind her buisness and don't worry about your hair. You know what your hair needs and don't need a hairdresser to mess it up.(no offense to anyone who goes to one) but we know what damage that they can do to our hair. I still want to go back and slap that heaux who put a relaxer over my wave nouveau, b1sh*


 
When I took my phony-bun off and was putting on some moisturizer and scarf before crawling with excruitating pain into my bed, she said: You hair is beautiful.......now you need to find you a hairdresser.:Cow:

And she mentioned it again yesterday on the Phone..... 

"Girl, you hair grew back beautiful. So....when you gon' find a Hairdresser????..you need to go to Shirley...."


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I hope HV's quality doesn't suffer either T.  I went back to the site last night to see if I needed anything else and I was suprised to see they ended the sale early and closed the entire site.  I really like the price of HV products and the quality.
> 
> I am about to head to church shortly and then maybe visit with my in laws for a bit.


 
I got an email from hv saying that there was still stuff left at a reduced price, went back and it was closed. I either got it yesterday morning or friday night.


----------



## mkd

It is still in the mid 90s here, I wish it would cool off, I am tired of being hot all the time. 

I totally agree with La about your friend T.  I don't really understand why she is all up in your head anyway.  My sister questions why I don't wear my hair straight often but I tell her its just my preference like its hers not to wear her hair curly often.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> When I took my phony-bun off and was putting on some moisturizer and scarf before crawling with excruitating pain into my bed, she said: You hair is beautiful.......now you need to find you a hairdresser.:Cow:
> 
> And she mentioned it again yesterday on the Phone.....
> 
> "Girl, you hair grew back beautiful. So....when you gon' find a Hairdresser.....you need to go to Shirley...."


 
Tell her you'll go if she pays for it, then use the money to buy more products. That is how you do that.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> When I took my phony-bun off and was putting on some moisturizer and scarf before crawling with excruitating pain into my bed, she said: *You hair is beautiful......*.now you need to find you a hairdresser.:Cow:
> 
> And she mentioned it again yesterday on the Phone.....
> 
> "*Girl, you hair grew back beautiful*. So....when you gon' find a Hairdresser.....you need to go to Shirley...."


 
Well, the bolded part should have made you feel good!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Well, the bolded part should have made you feel good!!!



Girl....Yeah....She watches my head like a Hawk! 

We've known each other (since Freshman year College) and she's been SL always......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Tell her you'll go if she pays for it, then use the money to buy more products. That is how you do that.


 
Girl, You know I ain't thinkin' 'bout her..... 

or _Shirley_! 

OT: Umm... Okay..... So....I looked at that SSI Banana Brulee. $12.75 for 16 ounces ain't bad.erplexed 

Some interesting 'scents' too. I had Appletini in a cart, but haven't clicked "Pay" yet.....


----------



## Day36

Hey ladies!

Just popping in to say, Mama T, I want some pitchas! Talmbout it grew back beautifully, we all want to see.  LOL. But, seriously, tell her to mind her business, and you keep up the good work!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I found some "mold" or something in the bottom of the JBCO bottle I had. 

I had transferred it to another bottle, that had some other type of Stanky Avyurdec oil in it and I washed out that bottle. Then I mixed the Lavendar w/the regular. (But I don't think that would have affected it).erplexed

I musta' transferred it into the new bottle without it being totally dry, because I saw something strange in the bottom of the bottle. (Like mold)

I have 1 4oz bottle of JBCO left. Questioning if I will replace it this winter or just use my Cocosta and Avosoya Oil(s) instead.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day36 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just popping in to say, Mama T, I want some pitchas! Talmbout it grew back beautifully, we all want to see.  LOL. But, seriously, tell her to mind her business, and you keep up the good work!


 
Girl, beautifully from Bald.erplexed Trust, it ain't nothin'.

For Real

I think she thought the Damage was so Severe, it may not come back. Period.

Remember.....I had Bald Spots & Patches all over my entire head

And at times, I had my doubts.


----------



## Day36

T, youre silly.  youve managed to grow from bald spots; that is something! it's probably all skrong and shiny. lol. Any progress is progress boo! All I know is, I betsta get a pic before my sub ends in January. lol. Im thinking of giving you ladies an update then myself. 

Have a great day chicas! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, beautifully from Bald.erplexed Trust, it ain't nothin'.
> 
> For Real
> 
> I think she thought the Damage was so Severe, it may not come back. Period.
> 
> Remember.....I had Bald Spots & Patches all over my entire head
> 
> And at times, I had my doubts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day36 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just popping in to say, Mama T, I want some pitchas! *Talmbout it grew back beautifully,* we all want to see.  LOL. But, seriously, tell her to mind her business, and you keep up the good work!


 
Girl. It ain't nothin'.

Remember, I had BALD Patches & Spots all over. I had very bad chemical damage.

I think the Damage was SO Severe that she was intensely watching to see what would happen.

Especially, since I didn't go to the "Shop" for them to try to Fix It.

That's all. It's not all that. Trust.

She had her doubts. Especially since I said I was gon' fix it myself.

And at times, I must admit, due to the severity, so did I.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I found some "mold" or something in the bottom of the JBCO bottle I had.
> 
> I had transferred it to another bottle, that had some other type of Stanky Avyurdec oil in it and I washed out that bottle. Then I mixed the Lavendar w/the regular. (But I don't think that would have affected it).erplexed
> 
> I musta' transferred it into the new bottle without it being totally dry, because I saw something strange in the bottom of the bottle. (Like mold)
> 
> I have 1 4oz bottle of JBCO left. Questioning if I will replace it this winter or just use my Cocosta and Avosoya Oil(s) instead.


 
Idk t, i have used the jbco and my hands were wet all over and dipping my finger in the bottles and it didn't affect it. I will not be using it for the winter this year. Shea oil has won me over.


----------



## Shay72

Wait is Shirley the woman that jacked you up in the first place? Your friend has lost her mind. You fixed it on your own then she wants you to go back to that crazy [email protected]? I don't think so  She just mad bc her hair ain't growing. Sounds like she could benefit from your advice or needs to be a LHCF member.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *Wait is Shirley the woman that jacked you up in the first place? Your friend has lost her mind.* You fixed it on your own then she wants you to go back to that crazy [email protected]? I don't think so  She just mad bc her hair ain't growing. Sounds like she could benefit from your advice or needs to be a LHCF member.



No....Shurrrrleee is 'her girl' who I went to 1,000 years ago. 

I don't believe in going back to folx.  I wouldna' left in the first place (if she was all that).

Renee' was the #$%* that Jacked me and never admitted it and then was sending me all those "Friendship Cards"  And I miss you cards  And Flyers about her "New Location"

Girl, my Hurr is Just Fine with out it being Fried/Died & Laid Half-way to the Side


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Idk t, i have used the jbco and my hands were wet all over and dipping my finger in the bottles and it didn't affect it.* I will not be using it for the winter this year. Shea oil has won me over.



@bolded.  Hmp.  Interesting.

Yeah, I'll use up the 4oz bottle I have left and then concentrate on some of the 'other oils' I've invested in.  

I likes me some JBCO tho'.  I just don't want to pay all that shipping for 1 item.

Did anybody buy any SSI Banana Brulee?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @bolded.  Hmp.  Interesting.
> 
> Yeah, I'll use up the 4oz bottle I have left and then concentrate on some of the 'other oils' I've invested in.
> 
> I likes me some JBCO tho'.  I just don't want to pay all that shipping for 1 item.
> 
> *Did anybody buy any SSI Banana Brulee?*


 
YOU.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *YOU*.


 
Girl. Hursh.

So.....I kept tryna' CHECKOUT but it kept throwing me into another site, so I left it alone.

Those new 'scents' all sound wonderful. 

Imma leave it alone tho', cause it was too frustrating.

I can't be bothered with 50-11 additional steps. 

Just take the Money and Go On


----------



## fattyfatfat

hey ladies. I havent used anything up in a looooong time. however...I did give away a lot of products yesterday at the meetup and I returned with nothing...NOTHING!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> :
> 
> *Girl, my Hurr is Just Fine with out it being Fried/Died & Laid Half-way to the Side*


 
 T, girl, you so crazy!!! 



IDareT'sHair said:


> *Did anybody buy any SSI Banana Brulee?*


 


La Colocha said:


> *YOU*.



  La, you funny.


----------



## Brownie518

So, I did go and pull out stuff that was almost done and used up a few things:

SSI Olive & Orange nourishing
Moist 24/7
Aveda Damage Remedy Leave In
Njoi Replenish oil
Darcy's Cherry kernel oil

I noticed that I slid into more of a Fall Regi, also. It's been in the low 70s and like 45 at night here. I haven't done any cowashes lately and I switched up my leave ins. I'm using the Qhemet Detangling with a tiny bit of the Aveda DR or REdken Anti Snap on my length. That Qhemet really moisturizes. I've definitely cut back on between-wash moisturizing since using it again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That Qhemet really moisturizes*.



It Skrait Does!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, it has a fall nip in the air here too. 

It's still pretty warm here tho' during the day and chilly at night.

I've got all my buttas & stuff ready to go for Fall as well.


----------



## Shay72

You can never go wrong with Qhemet. Those are some real quality products. They are so concentrated too. A little bit goes a looong way. I wish she would hurry up with that dc.  Maybe it will be ready for BF.


----------



## Ltown

Hey good afternoon, I'm steaming today with Jasmine avocado/silk.


----------



## Shay72

Curls for Target coupon $1 off
http://www.curls.biz/curls-for-target-coupon.html

You complete the form and they will mail the coupon to you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Hey good afternoon, I'm steaming today with Jasmine avocado/silk.*



Glad you are still using your Steama' Ltown!

What fragrance of the Avacado & Silk?  She has some really delicious smelling fragrances.  

I love that Hello Sugar or Pink Sugar or somebody Sugar she has!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> When I took my phony-bun off and was putting on some moisturizer and scarf before crawling with excruitating pain into my bed, she said: You hair is beautiful.......now you need to find you a hairdresser.:Cow:
> 
> And she mentioned it again yesterday on the Phone.....
> 
> "Girl, you hair grew back beautiful. So....when you gon' find a Hairdresser????..you need to go to Shirley...."


 
girl please. why didnt she think your hair grew back beautiful because of YOU. so why would you now go to an outsider(yea i said outsider lol)


----------



## chebaby

im tired of the black hair already. im so glad i did a rinse so that it can be gone in a few washes. i clarified today with curls and then shampooed with aphogee shampoo and the black is still there. then i slathered my hair in olive oil, honey mask, and so deep conditioner. i will condition it out with giovanni tea tree conditioner. i think today i might do a twist out, i dont know yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *girl please.* why didnt she think your hair grew back beautiful because of YOU. *so why would you now go to an outsider(yea i said outsider lol)*



Thank You Girl.  Why in the Debil :angeldeviwould I return to the Salon?

This IS THE SALON up in this Piece!

All these Products up in this Joint


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im tired of the black hair already.*



This statement right here ALMOST Surprised Me....

Notice I said:  _'almost'_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> This statement right here ALMOST Surprised Me....
> 
> Notice I said:  _'almost'_


you know my mind change every single day girl. 


i saw "DEVIL"  yesterday. the black guy cant act lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you know my mind change every single day girl.*



You Shol' do Che.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Shol' do Che.


 
lmao. girl the second day i did the color i was like "ok i dont like it no more". never mind the fact that its not too far from my natural color anyway. lmao


----------



## mkd

I was trying to thank several posts on the page before this one but the site wouldn't let me thank.  

T, I keep going back to SSI and looking at the banana brulee and all the new scents and thinking about her macadamia gel too.  I think I am going to pass on this sale.  I like CJ better too and I will probably order that fairly soon and probably an order from KBB soon too.  

I got much better second day hair with the aveda defining whip that i usually get so I am liking it better today.  I am going to try to twist my daughter's hair tonight if she lets me and I think I will use the aveda.


----------



## chebaby

i actually like the banana brulee more than i like the banana and hibiscus. the cj doesnt moisturize my hair as much as it did when i was transitioning but i still like it. but the banana brulee is soooo moisturizing for me. i just havnt repurchased in a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, I keep going back to SSI and looking at the banana brulee and all the new scents *and thinking about her macadamia gel too.  I think I am going to pass on this sale.  *I like CJ better too* and I will probably order that fairly soon and probably an order from KBB soon too.
> 
> *I got much better second day hair with the aveda defining whip that i usually get so I am liking it better today.*  I am going to try to twist my daughter's hair tonight if she lets me and I think I will use the aveda.



@1st bolded.  Girl, I wanted that Appletini _*and I don't even drank* _It just sounded good.

@2nd bolded:  I like the thickness of the CJ Banana Hibiscus much, much better.  It feels like it has some definite Substance/Weight to it.  And BB is just kinda: IMO. 

@3rd bolded:  At least you took another look at the Aveda before you put it on the back shelf.  Sometimes, I think we switch stuff too fast w/o giving it a 'fair shot'.

We all need to do better with that. 

Unless it's breaking us out, making us itch or puke or something etc.......


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Glad you are still using your Steama' Ltown!
> 
> What fragrance of the Avacado & Silk?  She has some really delicious smelling fragrances.
> 
> I love that Hello Sugar or Pink Sugar or somebody Sugar she has!




I don't recall that it was an option for it, there is for the detangling spray which I got unscented.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i actually like the banana brulee more than i like the banana and hibiscus.* the cj doesnt moisturize my hair as much as it did when i was transitioning but i still like it. *but the banana brulee is soooo moisturizing for me. i just havnt repurchased in a while.*


 
Girl, now is your chance! I thought $12.75 for a 16 ounce Jar was an excellent price. Although, I couldn't get the Sucka' to Checkout.

25% off is great!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Girl, I got that Avacado & Silk in 50-11 Scents.....

I think the Rebuilder is the one that doesn't offer scents.

btw:  Your Bengals pulled it out!


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i actually like the banana brulee more than i like the banana and hibiscus. the cj doesnt moisturize my hair as much as it did when i was transitioning but i still like it. but the banana brulee is soooo moisturizing for me. i just havnt repurchased in a while.


 
Are you going to order?oke:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Are you going to order?*oke:



She prolly already did!


----------



## chebaby

im broke lol. i aint ordering nothing until next week


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im broke lol. i aint ordering nothing until next week



If I could figure out how to "Checkout" I'd order _'Us'_ some.......


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> If I could figure out how to "Checkout" I'd order _'Us'_ some.......




Curlmart is out of Oyin whipped pudding.  I wonder how often they restock.


----------



## chebaby

maybe not being able to check out is a sign lmao. th pj Gods are trying to tell us we dont need nothing else. are you ging to listen T(im listening now but next week it on and popping)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Curlmart is out of Oyin whipped pudding. I wonder how often they restock.


 
@ Giggle. I tried more times to check-out than I am willing to share publicly. 

Without you all knowing the REAL severity of my PJ-ism.

Girl, I was trying via Curlmart to get that BSP and it was always out. I wonder the same thing about re-stocking. Sometimes it lets you 'eek' by with 1 item and then it puts up a SOLD OUT.



chebaby said:


> maybe not being able to check out is a sign lmao. *th pj Gods are trying to tell us we dont need nothing else. are you ging to listen T*(im listening now but next week it on and popping)


 
Yeah, I'm done tryna' fool with SSI.


----------



## chebaby

T i noticed that too with curl mart. they like playing with my feelings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T i noticed that too with curl mart. they like playing with my feelings.*


 
Then you keep tryna' order it and order it and order it.....

Until you finally 'realize' it's really sold out!

_*well.....some people do that*_


----------



## Shay72

We got either Brownie or LC to thank for the Hello Sugar scent at Jasmine's. One of them asked Dana to provide it and she did . She also has a Pink sugar scent too....I think. My 3 faves are the Hello Sugar, Monkey Snacks, and French Vanilla Country Pear .


----------



## chebaby

lmao T. ive done it once

i still have this conditioner on my hair. its feeling a little too moisturized so i think im going to follow up with cj curl fix.
hmmm i still dont know what i want to twist with.


----------



## mkd

I was able to order from SSI T.  It didn't send me to a different site but there was way too much going on. It took me like ten minutes to check out because I was kind of confused.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I was able to order from SSI T.  It didn't send me to a different site but there was way too much going on. It took me like ten minutes to check out because I was kind of confused.



Well, it kept trying to re-direct me to Google or AOL or something like that, when I wanted to go through PayPal so since that's not what I wanted to do, I gave up.


----------



## mkd

that is so weird T, it didn't redirect me.  I checkout through paypal but she has changed her checkout procedure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> that is so weird T, it didn't redirect me.  I checkout through paypal but she has changed her checkout procedure.



Imma pm you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay:  Currently in my DC'ing Rotation I have Jasmine's Avacado & Silk and Jasmine's Babbasu Xtreme. 

I think I may throw Jessicurl WDT back into the mix to see if I get a better 'feel' for it this time around.erplexed

I'm not sure if I gave it a fair shot last time I used it.  But willing to try it again.  

Shay & La seem to really love this.  And I think Brownie & Vonnie?  So, I'll pull it back out and try it again.


----------



## Ltown

I liked wdt, it on the journal list for future buys if the sale is right. Ok, forum rant why do we need to know if anyone like, liked, mention? I was mention in a post and got the notice like what? That can be bad if someone talking bad about you


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> We got either Brownie or LC to thank for the Hello Sugar scent at Jasmine's. One of them asked Dana to provide it and she did . She also has a Pink sugar scent too....I think. My 3 faves are the Hello Sugar, Monkey Snacks, and French Vanilla Country Pear .


 
Yep, that was me, Shay!! I love it!! All of the stuff I get from her I have in that scent. That, Juicy Pineapple, and Vanilla Buttercream are my faves. I just tried the Orange Creamsicle and thats nice, too. I loved the Orange Pineapple Punch but she doesn't have that listed anymore.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> I liked wdt, it on the journal list for future buys if the sale is right. Ok, forum rant why do we need to know if anyone like, liked, mention? *I was mention in a post and got the notice like what? That can be bad if someone talking bad about you*



L, I was thinking the same when I first saw that. They should know better. Junk pops off too quick in here sometimes for that.

Did anybody else see Takers?? I just saw it yesterday. It was good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *We got either Brownie or LC to thank for the Hello Sugar scent at Jasmine's. One of them asked Dana to provide it and she did . She also has a Pink sugar scent too....I think.* My 3 faves are the Hello Sugar, Monkey Snacks, and French Vanilla Country Pear .


 
Yeah, I think I have them both. Hello & Pink (Sugars). I like them. 

Imma hafta' stay on top of all this Jasmines.......I have alot of it.

Instead of Pulling out WDT, I should prolly add the Jasmines Ultra Nourishing into the Rotation.


----------



## chebaby

therenare some conditioners that only work on dry hair for me and one of them is cj curl fix. i used it on wet hair about an hour ago and my hair was a tangled mess. even after detangling in the shower i had to then detangle each section for twists using kbb milk.
that stuff will never touch my wet hair again lol.

it took me longer to do my twists this time because of tangling but i did about 20 of them with just kbb milk. i hope thats enough moisture since i had to use the rest of my giovanni xtreme to detangle. when my twists are pretty much dry i will seal them with monoi de tahiti oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I wonder if I can go to BF w/o buying anything else? erplexed

What do ya'll think? 

@shay: Didn't you say you were going to do that? 

And I think Ltown mentioned it and maybe Brownie?

I'm wondering if I can do it? 

I know I NEED to do it!

Do Ya'll think I can?


----------



## chebaby

T, you can do it. i cant though lol.

im going to leave these twists in a few days. maybe 2.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, you can do it.* i cant though lol.


 
Awww Thanks Chebaby.  

Imma give it a try.

Plus, I need to clear out some space for all this HV stuff I got comin'.

Lawd I hope Qhemet don't have No Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma Leave Esty alone too. 

That place is addictive. 

That's gon' be hard.

That was one place, I shouldn't never learned how to manuveur.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Awww Thanks Chebaby.
> 
> Imma give it a try.
> 
> Plus, I need to clear out some space for all this HV stuff I got comin'.
> *
> Lawd I hope Qhemet don't have No Sale*.



She sure needs to have a sale so I can get my Ghee and Heavy Cream.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *She sure needs to have a sale so I can get my Ghee and Heavy Cream. *


 
If she has one.....I hope it's after my _imagined_ Self-Imposed NO BUY till Black Friday Sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just decided, I will rotate Jasmine's until BF.  In one form or another.

I have:

Avacado & Silk
Ultra Nourishing
Babbasu Xtreme

So, I will be using these.


----------



## chebaby

if qhemet has a sale all i want is the ghee and the conditioner assuming itll be out by then. now that i will stay up for lmao.


----------



## Brownie518

^^ I'll be DCing with the Avocado & Silk, SSI Olive & Orange, or Claudie's Deep Moisturizing for the next few weeks. I'm going to wait to stock up on Curl Junkie conditioners.

For my protein, I'll use the Babassu or SSI Okra.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ^^ I'll be DCing with the Avocado & Silk, SSI Olive & Orange, or Claudie's Deep Moisturizing for the next few weeks. I'm going to wait to stock up on Curl Junkie conditioners.
> 
> *For my protein,* I'll use the Babassu or SSI Okra.



I have Claudie's Protein to use up too.  I think I have 2.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have Claudie's Protein to use up too.  I think I have 2.


 
I have less than one use of that left. I think I have one coming in the mail, from the sale. I hope so. Let me go check; I forgot what I ordered.

I am revising my opinion of Claudie's rinse. Like Che, it tangled my hair the other day. I'll try it one more time, though, to be sure. You know how fickle hair can be.


----------



## chebaby

T, im on the mhc website and she has so many things that sound good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, im on the mhc website and *she has so many things that sound good.*



Yeah, they do.

I saw someone listed alot of "Misses" in her post about MHC products. 

I've enjoyed everything I've tried thus far.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I wonder if I can go to BF w/o buying anything else? erplexed
> 
> What do ya'll think?
> 
> @shay: Didn't you say you were going to do that?
> 
> 
> And I think Ltown mentioned it and maybe Brownie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if I can do it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I NEED to do it!
> 
> Do Ya'll think I can?









Before I go to bed, no T you can't stay away from a sale. My goal is to clean out by 1 Nov so if I do want anything on BF I'll have room and it's reasonable. No more extra storage for hair products, I even got caught up in nail polish. Good Night!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Before I go to bed, *no T you can't stay away from a sale.*


 
 Gee 

Thanks Ltown.:angeldevi


----------



## mkd

T, you can make it past BF but you may get caught up in the excitement of the sales. I hope HV has grab bags again, those were fun.  

I twisted my daughter's hair tonight.  Its not as cute as I envisioned but I want to see if we can make it until friday with them.  I even got her to sleep in a silk scarf.


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown said:


> *Before I go to bed, no T you can't stay away from a sale*. My goal is to clean out by 1 Nov so if I do want anything on BF I'll have room and it's reasonable. No more extra storage for hair products, I even got caught up in nail polish. Good Night!



............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, you can make it past BF* but you may get caught up in the excitement of the sales. I hope HV has grab bags again, those were fun.



Girl....Not Past Black Friday.......Until Black Friday.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> T, you can make it past BF but you may get caught up in the excitement of the sales.* I hope HV has grab bags again, those were fun.
> *


 
I hope so, too, mkd. They had a good selection in them, too!!


----------



## mkd

I told Che earlier that my new obsession is finding the best twisting cream.  I pretty much hate KCCC now, I will probably never use the jar I have again.


----------



## mkd

Oh and T. you can make it to BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I am revising my opinion of Claudie's rinse. Like Che, it tangled my hair the other day. I'll try it one more time, though, to be sure.* You know how fickle hair can be.


 
Lemme know what you think about that one right there.

I still have the Claudie DC'er. I will co-wash with that, once I get through some of my other co-washers. 

Right now I have Ori, JASON and Paul Mitchell Supercharged all open for Co-Washing.

More than likely I will use them up this coming Wash Day. I plan to put on another Indigo application before I relax October 1st.

So, I will be using alot of Conditioner this coming Wash Day. And will prolly finish up P.M., Ori and a V05 Moisture Milk. 

They are Open and have about 1/2 in them.

Will bring in Natures Gate, Millcreek Keratin & maybe Oyin Honey Hemp or Claudie.


----------



## Brownie518

T, I'll keep you posted on the Honeysuckle Rinse. She redid the formula and its now an Avocado Rinse. I got one during the sale. We'll see how it goes. Her Deep Moisturizing conditioner is excellent, though. As is the Protein.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hi ladies  I hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.
Well after almost a month after ordering I FINALLY received my package that was damaged then lost/stolen from UPS. This vendor will also be removed from my future shopping list since they waited till they were reimbursed by UPS before they reshipped my order . I wonder what they would have done if UPS hadn't taken responsibility.
I also finished QB spritz and gel; they are staples so I will re-up on BF.
Stay blessed all.


----------



## mkd

^^ that is terrible customer service.


----------



## chebaby

yea that is messed up. what vendor was it? i understand if you dont want to say the company.


----------



## chebaby

my twist out turned out amazing today. my hair feels thick thick thick. i think it was the mix of curl fix and xtreme protein i used that is making my hair feel like this.
only thing is i did a side part and i dont like it. i will be sticking to my middle part from now on.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

^^^ pm'd you


----------



## mkd

^^Can you PM me too curlyHG.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

^^ PM'd you


----------



## mkd

I got it.  Thanks CurlyHG!!


----------



## La Colocha

I got my shea oil today, coastal scents was not playing. I wasn't even expecting it, i saw a box outside the door and thought it was hairveda, lmao


----------



## natura87

I wore a slicked back braidout  puff to the interview, it actually wasnt the interview I thought it was. It was for temp to perm work but I got it so I am happy. I am expecting a call back as to when I can start. There is another interview on Wednesday for another job and I think I will go to that, as well as the job fair on Thrusday as you can never be to sure. After watching a few videos on Bantu knots I think I will try a Bantu Knot Out.  I will finish a few things tonight so I will update it when I do. 


Oh, and I found my Skala...it was buried at the bottom of my stuff.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I wonder if I can go to BF w/o buying anything else? erplexed
> 
> *What do ya'll think*?
> 
> @shay: Didn't you say you were going to do that?
> 
> And I think Ltown mentioned it and maybe Brownie?
> 
> I'm wondering if I can do it?
> 
> I know I NEED to do it!
> 
> Do Ya'll think I can?


 
I think you can...just use it as incentive to buy more stuff then.


----------



## chebaby

ok im going to keep this twist out in until friday. if i have to put it up into a puff thats fine but i will not co wash my hair until friday. if i redo my twists one night it will be using kbb milk and kbb butter(i remember not likeing this but i want to retry it and since i have it....)

next week i will be using oyin whipped pudding to do my twists.


----------



## mkd

Congratulations Natura!!!!  

Does anyone band their hair?


----------



## chebaby

i dont band my hair because its very easy for my hair to straighten and i dont like the look. which is also why it took me a while to like and learn about twist outs on my hair because when i pull it and twist, band, braid my hair its easy for it to straighten and look limp.
but if you youtube splinta24 she has a few videos on banding her was and goes.


----------



## natura87

mkd said:


> Congratulations Natura!!!!
> 
> Does anyone band their hair?


 
Thanks. I am super happy, yet at the same time I am super cautious.

I don't band my hair...I probably should try it.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I got my shea oil today, coastal scents was not playing. I wasn't even expecting it,* i saw a box outside the door and thought it was hairveda*, lmao



Shay, now you know!!!! 


Congrats, Natura!!!


----------



## natura87

I am going to poo with (and finish a bottle of) Samy Naturals, cowash with the rest of a half empty bottle of v05 and DC for about an hour or so with my Skala AV DC. I will then try the bantu knots on for size.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Congratulations Natura!!!!
> 
> Does anyone band their hair?


 

No banding for me, my hair straighten very easy just using too much products.

Congratulations Natural! 

This changing the forum everyweek is #$#@@, thank you buttons gone, every other day.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

That's awesome Natura congrats!!!


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i dont band my hair because its very easy for my hair to straighten and i dont like the look. which is also why it took me a while to like and learn about twist outs on my hair because when i pull it and twist, band, braid my hair its easy for it to straighten and look limp.
> but if you youtube splinta24 she has a few videos on banding her was and goes.


Che, your hair sounds like mine.  It straightens very easily too.  I banded my daughter's hair tonight because her twists were an epic fail.


----------



## mkd

Wow, your hair is the same way Ltown.  Is your hair fine?


----------



## chebaby

mkd, i was thinking hmmm Ltown sounds like she is on our side of the fence lmao.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Wow, your hair is the same way Ltown.  Is your hair fine?



Stinky, too soft and fine! This is why I can't get twist/braidout. If you see my funky afro in my avatar it's definately not formed. My hair is straight in the middle, when I was transitioning I kept cutting it thinking I left relaxer but nope it was all natural. The front is definately straighter than the back it strink up too much.  I have tried to curl the ends in the front but then it don't dry fast enough in the morning so it all goes back into bun.


----------



## Shay72

Congrats Natura!

I finished a KCKT, Juices & Berries, and Jasmine's Babassu Xtreme.  I have 50-11 back ups for Juices & Berries, 1 back up for Jasmine's and will repurchase KCKT.


----------



## chebaby

i just gotta say i am so surprised my hair feels amazingly soft right now. i mean my hair is always soft when i use kbb hair milk. however last night after using curl fix of wet hair my hair fet tangled and matted and not all that good. so i used the hair milk but i didnt seal it with anything. i meant to spray it with juices and berries but forgot but it doesnt even need it. my hair feels amazing.


----------



## Brownie518

I finished an Njoi Ayurvedic Herbal hairdress. I had at least 2 of these open. erplexed I also finished a sample of Qhemet Heavy Cream. I don't know if I'll finish any conditioners this week. Maybe my SSI Green Tea & Hibiscus. 
I'm also trying to use up some body stuff, too.  I finished 2 Jasmine's Cream Soaps and a shower gel. Will not comment on my backups. I need to run through more so I can try some of the new limited edition scents she just listed


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> mkd, i was thinking hmmm Ltown sounds like she is on our side of the fence lmao.






Ltown said:


> Stinky, too soft and fine! This is why I can't get twist/braidout. If you see my funky afro in my avatar it's definately not formed. My hair is straight in the middle, when I was transitioning I kept cutting it thinking I left relaxer but nope it was all natural. The front is definately straighter than the back it strink up too much.  I have tried to curl the ends in the front but then it don't dry fast enough in the morning so it all goes back into bun.



My hair is too too soft and fine too Ltown.  Its very frustrating.  I am so happy that I can twist out now because I was really hating my results.  I noticed that when I twist with a gel, like KCCC, some of my strands get very straight and dry that way.  Not a good look.  That doesn't happen with a creamy styling product.  I wonder why that is.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies!!

I was just catching up on the last few days.  This is my last night of work for a week.  I'm super excited to get some real sleep.

I cowashed my twists yesterday and today with Moist 24/7.  They didn't turn out as nice as my wet twists that I cowash.  The twist out is okay.  I'll wash tomorrow with my poo mix, cowash with 24/7 and dc with my DC mix of moisture & protein.

I used up a KBB hair milk in Lavender Vanilla I have 5-6 of these left.  I'm switching to Curls milkshake and Cream Rinse for leave-in now.  I'll start using CocoCream & Aloeba when it gets cooler.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Congrats Natura!!

T-I'll join you in the No buy til BF.

Che,Ltown, Mkd-I've never banded and even with my thick hair my hair straightens very easily.

CurlyHG- do you mind PMing me the info as well?


----------



## chebaby

T, must be very tired today or isnt feeling well again. if thats the case i hope you get well soon T.

i am thinking about cutting about 1 1/2 inch off the front of my hair. my ends in the front are getting on my nerves. when it comes to twisting that section the ends dont curl. and its really only one twist but i cant cut one side lol. so it will end up looking like a bang. i will do it the next time i twist my hair.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> My hair is too too soft and fine too Ltown. Its very frustrating. I am so happy that I can twist out now because I was really hating my results. I noticed that when I twist with a gel, like KCCC, some of my strands get very straight and dry that way. Not a good look. That doesn't happen with a creamy styling product. I wonder why that is.


 
Mkd, maybe with gels it the alcohol. I get better results as washngo doing the curly girl method and that only one day. Oh seen you in the nail forum great. If you need some polish let me know I have too much. 

T, get better!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.....I see they been foolin' 'round with this board again.

I didn't feel good at all last night.  I am at home sick today. 

Think I may have gone back to work too soon.

I am getting ready to put a little Komaza Scalp Conditioner on in a few.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Good Job Natura!

CONGRATS!:blowkiss:

I hope everything works out!


----------



## mkd

Awww T, feel better soon!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Yikes what's going on with the format .
Any way back to us 
 T I hope you feel better.
Vonnie I PM'd you.
Finally I heard back from hairveda last night. Someone called and apologized profusely for not getting back to me because they were swamped. They said that if I wanted i can still place an order and get the sale prices even though apparently the sale ended early. 
Since I was able to place my order last week I told them that wasn't necessary but I appreciated the gesture.They get an A+ for that and after my last online purchase fiasco with the other company I needed my faith renewed in online shopping and the call did that.


----------



## natura87

Thanks to everyone that has thanked me....I haven't been able to personally thank you all because I cant find the thanks button. I will when(ever) it comes back.


----------



## chebaby

T, im so sorry youre still not feeling well. get better soon.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey Yall,

Has anyone used qhemet products lately?  I used to use it years ago, I mourn the loss of the first detangler, my hair loved that stuff.  I am looking at the coco detangler and the heavy cream.  Any thoughts?

I am about 10 weeks post and my hair dresser is having some health issues so I don't know when I will get a touch up.  I need something to moisturize and detangle the middle of my hair, that is the only real ruff spot.  Everything else is cool.  Literally the back of my head from my ears down is on some 3b state.  I can go about 16 weeks w/o a touch up.  The middle?  4b and at 10 weeks it is ruff going.

T - I hope you feel better!


----------



## Ltown

Hey Miss T, good you took a break and laid down. Get better!


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> Mkd, maybe with gels it the alcohol. I get better results as washngo doing the curly girl method and that only one day. Oh seen you in the nail forum great. If you need some polish let me know I have too much.
> 
> T, get better!


 Thanks Ltown


----------



## mkd

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Yikes what's going on with the format .
> Any way back to us
> T I hope you feel better.
> Vonnie I PM'd you.
> Finally I heard back from hairveda last night. Someone called and apologized profusely for not getting back to me because they were swamped. They said that if I wanted i can still place an order and get the sale prices even though apparently the sale ended early.
> Since I was able to place my order last week I told them that wasn't necessary but I appreciated the gesture.They get an A+ for that and after my last online purchase fiasco with the other company I needed my faith renewed in online shopping and the call did that.


 Good!  They must be super busy.  Were you able to order from HV last week?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

^^ yes thankfully I was.


----------



## chebaby

i got perfect second day hair today. so perfect that i should not have any issue with getting third day hair. after that i dont know lol. i might have to re-twist that night of just make a puff on the twist out. but this is the first time ive had 2nd day hair look just as amzing as the first day. i slept wild too and just knew the back and side would be flat but it was not. 

and i have so many leave ins i can use as stylers just like i do with kbb milk. i have darcys transitioning cream, daily leave in and peach kernal hydrating milk. carols daughter milk, curls milkshake and a few others i cant wait to try on a twist out. the only thing i did to my hair today was add a tiny bit of vatika frosting and then shake.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^^

That's good Che. 

You have your Fall/Winter Regi all worked out.  You should have "Great Hair" Everyday!

I just spritzed on some Cherry Kernel Hair Oil (DB).  I love that stuff.  My NG is Fierce needed to be combed through.  It was both knotted & matted

I don't see how folx stretch 6+ months.  For Me, It's murder after 3


----------



## La Colocha

I hope you feel better t, and congrats on the job natura.

Hey ladies, yall will not believe my scalp is itching again. I don't know what to do. I went out and bought some sulfur 8, yes i went old school i just want my head to stop itching. Other than that my hair feels good and is still moisturized. I may do a water rinse tommorrow and apply more leave in. Im not really up to anything else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I hope you feel better t, and congrats on the job natura.
> 
> *Hey ladies, yall will not believe my scalp is itching again. *I don't know what to do. I went out and bought some sulfur 8, yes i went old school i just want my head to stop itching. Other than that my hair feels good and is still moisturized. I may do a water rinse tommorrow and apply more leave in. Im not really up to anything else.



@bolded.  Wonder what's up with that?erplexed  Mine settled way down.  Still can't figure out if it was the Claudie stuff, the Mixed Greens or the Njoi something or other, but it hasn't been giving me a 'fit' like it was.  Sometimes, you gotta take drastic measures (Sulfur 8).  They have the medicated/unscented etc....they stepped up their game.  Hopefully it will help.

I should run and check my mail.  I think I may have a package or 2.  Not sure.  I know I have something coming from Curlmart, Njoi, nbdcosmetics, MHC.  I ain't even looking for no HV until Mid October.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I hope you feel better t, and congrats on the job natura.
> 
> Hey ladies, yall will not believe my scalp is itching again. I don't know what to do. I went out and bought some sulfur 8, yes i went old school i just want my head to stop itching. Other than that my hair feels good and is still moisturized. I may do a water rinse tommorrow and apply more leave in. Im not really up to anything else.


 
wow i wonder why your scalp wont give you a rest. maybe every other day you should take a q-tip with water or which hazel and "clean" your scalp with it. and then spray it with your mix.
ive never tried the which hazel on my scalp but i heard many use it when they have braids in for a long period of time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I didn't get anything today?  That's strange.  Oh Well. erplexed 

I should use up some things next wash day.  And I'm excited about that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> wow i wonder why your scalp wont give you a rest. *maybe every other day you should take a q-tip with water or which hazel and "clean" your scalp with it.* and then spray it with your mix.
> ive never tried the which hazel on my scalp but i heard many use it when they have braids in for a long period of time.


 
That's a REALLY Good Tip Che. Or put some of that Peppermint/Tea Tree/Rosemary Oil & Water on a Q-Tip and run it through there.

That sounds good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah, I fogot, I have some more Ori coming and AV. 

LAWD.....I know I ain't buying nothing until BF!


----------



## La Colocha

Thanks ladies i would thank you guys but you already know. My mom said to try selsum blue or head and shoulders but i don't want to dry my hair out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Thanks ladies i would thank you guys but you already know. My mom said to try *selsum blue or head and shoulders but i don't want to dry my hair out.*



Yeah, I'd try the Witch Hazel or the Peppermint oil on the Q-T first.


----------



## chebaby

T, i didnt know you ordered from AV. what did you get?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Some Ginger Root Pomade stuff for my ends. 

I think it was called Ginger Root. 

And some kind of Spritz. 

Lemme go look.

ETA: It is the Ginger Root Pomade. Imma compare it to Oyin BSP (and it's cheaper). 

And the spritz I cannot locate. I think it was something like Morienga Spritz?


----------



## La Colocha

Well ladies im going to put this grease in my head lmao and lay down for work. I will talk to yall later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Well ladies im going to put this grease in my head lmao* and lay down for work. I will talk to yall later.


 
Hope it helps Girl.

Have a good night at work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.....I see Ori went back to their Original Prices.

This is going to be a tough one. Because I really did like the Golden Jojoba Hydrating Conditioner. (for the sale price, of course). 

I'll have to see how I like the other 2 products I have, before I make the decision to re-purchase (or maybe I'll just catch them on Sale).


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just got done washing my hair.  I scrubbed my scalp again with the poo mix (that stuff is harsh on the hair but great on the scalp)  then cowashed with Moist 24/7 and acai to detangle (very minimal shedding)  I just put in my DC mix and about to heat cap it up for a few hours.  I forget who mentioned Bantu Knot outs but I think i'm going to try that tonight.  I did them for my birthday last year so I will continue the tradition.


----------



## rosalindb

Congrats Natura on your job. You never know as it may turn into something permanent or be extended. My contract was due to end this month but they have offered me another 6 month contract in another department



IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Yeah, I fogot, I have some more Ori coming and AV.
> 
> *LAWD.....I know I ain't buying nothing until BF!:*blush:


 
You can do it 

You have been buying alot of stuff but you mentioned that your product stash was still going down as you are heavy handed.  

I started using the Komaza nourishment oil last week and so far so good. I think I will transfer it to a different bottle as the applicator dispenses twice as much oil as I would normally use and I want it to last me for at least 3 months.


----------



## Brownie518

BrownBetty said:


> Hey Yall,
> 
> Has anyone used qhemet products lately?  I used to use it years ago, I mourn the loss of the first detangler, my hair loved that stuff.  I am looking at the coco detangler and the heavy cream.  Any thoughts?
> 
> I am about 10 weeks post and my hair dresser is having some health issues so I don't know when I will get a touch up.  I need something to moisturize and detangle the middle of my hair, that is the only real ruff spot.  Everything else is cool.  Literally the back of my head from my ears down is on some 3b state.  I can go about 16 weeks w/o a touch up.  The middle?  4b and at 10 weeks it is ruff going.
> 
> T - I hope you feel better!


 
I recently started using my Detangling Ghee and Heavy Cream and I love them! I use the Ghee as my leave in and my hair is so moisturized. I find I don't have to use as much moisturizer between washes. The Heavy Cream is always good. Excellent moisturizer! I hope what I have left will last until her next sale.


----------



## Brownie518

I just started a bit of shedding. I usually do have a bit more shedding once Fall starts. I'll up my Alter Ego Garlic use to every wash instead of once a week. Maybe Garlic pills? IDK. What do you guys do when you have excessive shedding?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> You can do it
> 
> You have been buying alot of stuff but you mentioned that your product stash was still going down as you are heavy handed.
> 
> *I started using the Komaza nourishment oil last week and so far so good. I think I will transfer it to a different bottle as the applicator dispenses twice as much oil as I would normally use and I want it to last me for at least 3 months.*



I'm enjoying the Komaza too! 

I am currently using the Scalp Conditioning Cream.  And I've used (and liked) the Honeycomb Rejuvenator and this past wash day I used the Protein Treatment.

I have their Olive Oil Masque & the Intensive Moisture Masque (which were both excellent prices, especially since they are 16 ounce products).  I love, love, love Komaza.  The shipping is great.

I also have the Jojoba & Hemp Sealant the Califia Leave-In.  I ain't buying another Leave-In!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I just started a bit of shedding. I usually do have a bit more shedding once Fall starts. I'll up my Alter Ego Garlic use to every wash instead of once a week. Maybe Garlic pills? IDK. *What do you guys do when you have excessive shedding?*


 
I'd up the AE to every wash. 

You know for me, especially after relaxing, I'll use Nutrine to Co-Wash with for about the first 4 weeks. 

I haven't tried the Garlic Pills. 

But BBD Stretch Cream worked wonders for my shedding. I hardly had any. Amazing Product. _*even if it is scandulous*_

I will repurchase that soon!


----------



## chebaby

im still looking into purchasing komaza. i think i might get the califia hair cream and califia pudding. i had them both before but i dont think i gave them a fare chance. however i am also looking into mhc organic hair cream and honey love loc butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im still looking into purchasing komaza. i think i might get the califia hair cream and califia pudding. i had them both before but i dont think i gave them a fare chance. however i am also looking into mhc organic hair cream and honey love loc butter.*



Girl, you know we look at eerrrthang.  

You'll probably end up with Both!


----------



## chebaby

you know i probably will lmao.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> I just started a bit of shedding. I usually do have a bit more shedding once Fall starts. I'll up my Alter Ego Garlic use to every wash instead of once a week. Maybe Garlic pills? IDK. What do you guys do when you have excessive shedding?


 
I was just coming in here to post this.  I washed my hair tonight and noticed a lot of shedding.  I am going to look into the AE and the nutrine.  Maybe tea rinses will help as well.  

i finished a HV acai berry.

Che, I am glad you got great second day hair.  I have been able to get second day but can't get third day hair yet.


----------



## chebaby

i think my second day hair looks great but this guy just told me my hair looks dry lmao. bump that man i know my hair looks good. but to insure i get good third day hair i am going to re-twist tonight with water and kbb hair butter. if i dont like it then i will just stick to the hair milk.


----------



## chebaby

i have been shedding a lot too but i havent thought much about it. i do want to make a hair oil though but i need to purchase a bottle and some more oils. so far the only things i have i would put in it is coconut oil, olive oil, wheat germ oil, apricot oil. shoot i might just use those. that sounds good to me.


----------



## BrownBetty

Brownie518 said:


> I recently started using my Detangling Ghee and Heavy Cream and I love them! I use the Ghee as my leave in and my hair is so moisturized. I find I don't have to use as much moisturizer between washes. The Heavy Cream is always good. Excellent moisturizer! I hope what I have left will last until her next sale.


 
Thanks! I will order the 2 oz until the sale.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Brownie- A lot of people get seasonal shedding.  Like all things in life our hair goes through cycles.  i wouldn't find it odd to have some shedding after a big summer growth spurt.  I shed a lot in the late fall/early winter and again just as the seasons change from spring to summer.  I tried many antishedding remedies but they didn't help much.  I've just learned to recognize when it starts happening and to not panic and make it worse due to stress.  HTH


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So I 17 or so Bantu knots.  I used Curls Milkshake, Curls Souffle, and SSI hair butter.  They are almost dry but I'm going to sit under my bonnet dryer for an hour before I take them down.  I hope it comes out nice.  Last years one was nice but my hair was short and it just looked like a curly fro of sorts.

I have a ton of errands to run today in an effort to get ready for the Women's Ministry Trip and Prayer meeting.  I have a coupon for NY&C so I'm taking myself shopping tomorrow for my Birthday.

Any suggestions on a good flat iron to purchase?  That's my big gift to myself this year.


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So I 17 or so Bantu knots.  I used Curls Milkshake, Curls Souffle, and SSI hair butter.  They are almost dry but I'm going to sit under my bonnet dryer for an hour before I take them down.  I hope it comes out nice.  Last years one was nice but my hair was short and it just looked like a curly fro of sorts.
> 
> I have a ton of errands to run today in an effort to get ready for the Women's Ministry Trip and Prayer meeting.  I have a coupon for NY&C so I'm taking myself shopping tomorrow for my Birthday.
> 
> Any suggestions on a good flat iron to purchase?  That's my big gift to myself this year.


 Is your bday today Vonnie?  If so happy birthday!

I have a sedu flat iron and I love it.


----------



## mkd

Does Alba make more than one leave in?  T and others who use the alba leave in, can you review it for me?


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies. last night i did about 10 big twists using kbb hair butter and i have  to admit that stuff makes the hair feel so silky. im not sure if it gave me shine and i have to check if my hair came out nice.


----------



## chebaby

ok i took out my twists and the twist out looks amazing. there is one twist where the ends didnt curl all the way down but other than that it looks great. its more elongated since i did it on dry hair but it looks and feels good.


----------



## natura87

I did some bantu knots on dry-ish hair. I like them but I need more practice and I think they would look better if I did them when they were wet. I could do them with transitioning hair no problem but now that I am totally natural it is really hard. There is a job fair tomorrow so I am going to have to do my hair again and head out to that tomorrow morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I got a coupla' products in the mail today. 

I received:

Ori Organics
My Honey Child
nbdcosmetics


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Does Alba make more than one leave in?  T and others who use the alba leave in, can you review it for me?



The Alba is a creamy leave-in. 

It's mid-weight.  Not to sure if it would be too heavy for your hair tho'?  

Not sure if they have 'others' but I really liked this one.


----------



## Shay72

My coils were pissed but now we're friends again. I did a protein dc on Sunday because I thought my hair felt a bit mushy and thought I saw some breakage. Me acting like my hair is relaxed or transitioning I didn't follow up with a moisturizing condish . I never needed to before going natural though . The curls weren't having it though. They decided to stop looking like a hot, frizzy, bushy mess yesterday. That SSI Marshmallow Hair Cream brought them back to life. I will admit I could've cowashed and brought them back to life earlier but I was in a bit of denial .


----------



## chebaby

i am so weak lol. i decided to break down and order kbb either tomorrow or friday. i really liked the was the hair butter made my hair feel.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, stopped by to check in. Idk about this sulfur8, its helping a little with my itching but its making my roots dry. I still have my burnt sugar pomade and i know some people use it on their scalp. I guess i can try that even though it has wax. I guess its no worse than grease. I used some k-leave in to moisturize, the batch makes too much. I may cut the recipe in half or just leave it, i will have enough left over for wash day, its doing ok in the fridge. Since i know how much it makes i will only need a bottle or 2 of kckt instead of 4 or 5. I have been thinking of my wash day routine already. Im going to wash with bs water mixed with some tea tree oil and peppermint oil to help with my scalp, condition with moisture manic mixed with sweet almond oil. And do a hot with shea oil for 30mintues. I might pick up some goats milk or coconut milk to mix with the shea oil for extra conditioning. Also in about 2 weeks i will do my trim, its about that time.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> My coils were pissed but now we're friends again. I did a protein dc on Sunday because I thought my hair felt a bit mushy and thought I saw some breakage. Me acting like my hair is relaxed or transitioning I didn't follow up with a moisturizing condish . I never needed to before going natural though . The curls weren't having it though. They decided to stop looking like a hot, frizzy, bushy mess yesterday. That SSI Marshmallow Hair Cream brought them back to life. I will admit I could've cowashed and brought them back to life earlier but I was in a bit of denial .


 
Girl the colochas will let you know when you do them wrong, im glad you got your hair back to normal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll we sure keep alot going on on this Hurr Thang!  We be busy!

So...I bought a little $20.00 Clearance Wig today on my Lunch hour.  It's pretty cute ( at least I think so).  

I will start out with this one Oct, Nov, Dec.  pitch it and pick up another 'cheapie' for Jan, Feb, March.  At least, that's the plan.

I never want to pay no more than $50.00 bucks for them because I _consider_ them "disposable" 

So, I ain't tryna' wash 'em and all that other stuff.  When/if they start looking "ratty" just pitch it and get a new one.


----------



## chebaby

T, i went to the bss a few weeks ago and saw what i thought was the cutest wig. it was maybe apl with bangs and it was straight hair but thick and kinda course. mannnnn i was about to buy it until they told me it was tracks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I have a coupon for NY&C so I'm taking myself shopping tomorrow for my Birthday.*



I ordered 4 pair of pants on-line from them last week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, i went to the bss a few weeks ago and saw what i thought was the cutest wig. it was maybe apl with bangs and it was straight hair but thick and kinda course. mannnnn i was about to buy it until they told me it was tracks



They have some really cute ones. 

I don't like to get them "too silky" for fear the may appear 'overly fake'


----------



## Shay72

chebaby--Did you get that foil thingy you were talking about from the BSS? Were you talking about what Splinta used in her you tube video?

You & LC recommended her channel. Thank you! I love her hair, style, accent, hubby....I guess I kind of stan for her. She seems like a fun person.


----------



## chebaby

no, shay i forgot all about it. i still want it though because its an easy way to deep conditioner. yea i got it from splinta's video. i love her channel. her banded wash and gos are so beautiful.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tonight:

Finished Up!

1 Hairveda Whipped Ends Hydration

have 1 Back Up and "Several" on the way.....

**_okay ya'll don't judge...ya'll know my ends are as robot would say:  a disatuh*_


----------



## chebaby

shoot if the whipped ends work, keep stocking up. i surely would lol.

i cant believe that so far i have yet to co wash. i plan on co washing friday or saturday and using my big ole bottle of aloe gel(the bottle is so cute lol. thanx T.)


----------



## mkd

I found a new use for KCCC.  I am going to use it as gel for when I twist and braid my daughter's hair.  I used it tonight on her edges and it held well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *using my big ole bottle of aloe gel*(the bottle is so cute lol. thanx T.)


 
You're Welcome Girl.  When was I gon' use all that Gel? 



mkd said:


> *I found a new use for KCCC. **I am going to use it as gel for when I twist and braid my daughter's hair. I used it tonight on her edges and it held well.*


 
It's Great when you can find "Multiple" uses for a product. That's great mk!

Switching back to Claudie's Ends *for now*


----------



## chebaby

T i used to hate gel. but now i use it quite often lol. i use it to slick down my puff, on twists and i use it through out my hair if im doing a shake and go. i try to use only natural gels but sometimes they have a tendency to get hard too. like kccc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

shay (& Others) Please give your Personal Review of Alba Botanica Leave-In.

Thanks!


----------



## chebaby

oh and i think i remember somewhere people saying they add aloe gel to conditioner??? i think its a source of protein?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> shay (& Others) Please give your Personal Review of Alba Botanica Leave-In.
> 
> Thanks!


 
if i find this in whole foods i will pick some up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T i used to hate gel. but now i use it quite often lol*. i use it to slick down my puff, on twists and i use it through out my hair if im doing a shake and go.* i try to use only natural gels* but sometimes they have a tendency to get hard too. like kccc.


 
Aloe Vera Gel worked like a Charm when I was phony-bunning. 

I just bought a little too much. 

I think I got a little carried away

_*Hard to believe uh???*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> if i find this in whole foods i will pick some up.



Che, didn't you try this before too? re: Alba Botanica Leave-In?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> shay (& Others) Please give your Personal Review of Alba Botanica Leave-In.
> Thanks!


Thanks T:wink2:


----------



## Shay72

T--I didn't get the mention notification because you didn't use my full screen name. I think the system is quite particiular. I'm sure it needs to be spaced and capitalized appropriately too. 

Che--Did you get a notification for my mention? I just want to make sure I'm using it correctly also.

Alba Botanical Leave In is what I would normally use in the fall/winter bc it has a thicker,creamier consistency than Giovanni and DB's Daily Leave In.  I tended to use those in spring/summer. A little bit definitely goes a long way,great ingredients, and it is scent free. I like it alot . It gets the job done.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Che, didn't you try this before too? re: Alba Botanica Leave-In?


 
no ive never tried this. i did have a conditioner but i cant remember if it was alba or abba.

shay, yes i got the mention. took me a while to locate it though lol. this site is so confusing now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ya'll.  What's mention mean? erplexed 

I'm sure I'll figure it out.

Nothing's up.  On my way into the Office.  I'll check w/ Ya'll later.

I used:  Some nbdcosmetics hair pomade and a little Njoi Herbal Tea Spritz gettin' ready to find this WIG to slap on.

Will pull out my new one in October.  I'm excited.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.

Today is my Birthday!!! I am counting my blessings and embracing this change in age as it is a change in seasons as well.  I'm definitely a lot wiser than previous years.

Today I'm going to NY&C and Bakers since they give birthday discounts.  I told my friend I would behave myself since I like to buy things in multiples.

I did a bantu knot out yesterday and it came out nice.  I learned that I need to sleep with the bonnet dryer on or else my hair will never dry.  My roots were a lil puffy but it helped to give it more style and volume.  Today I will spritz the rough looking ones with my rosewater spritz and knot them back up for a couple hours or I may wear one of my new hats and let them air dry.


----------



## La Colocha

Happy Birthday vonnie, i hope you have a blessed day.


----------



## Ltown

Happy Birthday Vonnie, enjoy your day!


----------



## mkd

Happy Birthday Vonnie!!!!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Happy Birthday Vonnie!!! God's continued blessings.


----------



## Shay72

Happy birthday Vonnieluvs08 !

IDareT'sHair--This is a mention. You should get a notification that I mentioned you. I like this bc it let me know that MA2010 had a question for me in the Newly Natural thread.  People should use it if they want people to come in to answer a question, etc but as I said you have to get the screen name correct.


----------



## La Colocha

I received a gift in the mail from a special person, she always gives from the heart and she always thinks about others. Thank you mama t, love you


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thank you Ladies for the Birthday Wishes.

I picked up all my packages from my grandparents house.  Thanks Ms. T for the gift.  I pray you are doing better and made it through the day. 

I didn't do too much damage at the mall.  Funny enough I couldn't find much I wanted.  I don't need dressy clothes because I don't work in an office setting and I don't go to many business functions that would require them.  I did get some shoes but the ones I wanted they didn't have in my size.  I can't wait until all the winter stuff comes out.  I love big chunky sweaters.


----------



## chebaby

happy birthday vonnie. i hope you enjoy it.

last night i kept playing in my hair and made it all frizzy lol. so i co washed today. i dont like the way my hair looks after i rinse out a twist out. it hangs in waves insted of curls until i shampoo.


----------



## chebaby

i for got to mention that i used uo my giovanni tea tree conditioner. it will not be a repurchase. the bottle is too small now that my hair is getting longer. i think i only used that bottle 2 or 3 times. plus it does not make my scalp tingle.

im going back in twists tonight for a twist out. im going to use kbb milk and aloe gel.


----------



## Shay72

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I didn't do too much damage at the mall.  Funny enough I couldn't find much I wanted.  I don't need dressy clothes because I don't work in an office setting and I don't go to many business functions that would require them.  I did get some shoes but the ones I wanted they didn't have in my size.  I can't wait until all the winter stuff comes out.  I love big chunky sweaters.


It's always like that . When you really want to get down and spend money you can't find much. Like you Vonnie I don't have to worry about dressing up for work. In the spring/summer I'm in capris & shorts. In the fall/winter in jeans. I saw Kimmaytube's latest Weekend show. I'm a jeans addict just like her. I bought 6 pair  from the outlets in Atlantic City.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Happy birthday Vonnieluvs08 !
> 
> IDareT'sHair--*This is a mention. You should get a notification that I mentioned you.* I like this bc it let me know that MA2010 had a question for me in the Newly Natural thread.  People should use it if they want people to come in to answer a question, etc but as I said you have to get the screen name correct.



Thanks, Okay......

But how do you find out what the 'mention' is or what post it's in????

DUH......  Girl, I don't know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08;12014916[B said:
			
		

> Today is my Birthday!!! I am counting my blessings and embracing this change in age as it is a change in seasons as well.  I'm definitely a lot wiser than previous years.[/B]




     :birthday2     


And................:blowkiss:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a 'nice' box from the one that is FABULOUS! What a Sweetie.

I guess now she's caught up in the me, Che & Brownie syndrome of constant swapping....

But her box was very nice indeed. And a coupla' things, I have wanted, but had not had the opportunity to try. 

So, that was REALLY sweet!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Jasmines is having a Triple Play Thursday Sale!  She has some wonderful sounding 'new' fragrances.

She has it on some of her body stuff too (which I've never tried) 

It's a good price @3 for $30.00

*Go Check out those Fragrances*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks, Okay......
> 
> But how do you find out what the 'mention' is or what post it's in????
> 
> DUH......  Girl, I don't know.


 
when you click on notifications it will take you to your page. there should be a bar at the top of  your page with a few tabs going across. one of them will say "mentions". when you click on it it will tell you who mentioned you and in what thread.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  I hope everyone is doing well!  I can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## natura87

I'm sorta babysitting and my little cuz is sitting on my lap pointing at the hair on LHCF, 23 months old and she knows great hair when she sees it. ....we might have a future member here! LOL

 I went to 2 job fairs today and did about 15 more applications just to put myself out there. I'm going to DC tonight again just becuase. I want to do another protective style, maybe the bantus again.


----------



## chebaby

i decided not to twist my hair tonight only because i havent shampooed yet. tomorrow i will co wash with aveda dry remedy and aveda be curly and then style with aveda be curly curl enhancer.


----------



## mkd

Fab found a store here that sells all the handmade products except KBB, oyin and qhemet.  I want to try to check them out.  They have donna marie, darcys, bee mine, afroveda, blended beauty, curls, curl junkie and some other stuff.  I may go tomorrow or just wait until Fab and I can go check it out together.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Fab found a store here that sells all the handmade products except KBB, oyin and qhemet.  I want to try to check them out.  They have donna marie, darcys, bee mine, afroveda, blended beauty, curls, curl junkie and some other stuff.  I may go tomorrow or just wait until Fab and I can go check it out together.


 
thats so so darn good. im jealous. i wish we had a store here that sold handmade products.


----------



## chebaby

goodhairmart is getting kbb products soon. ive never purchased from goodhairmart but i may in the future. the owner is coilskinkscurls from youtube.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Fab found a store here* that sells all the handmade products except KBB, oyin and qhemet. I want to try to check them out. They have donna marie, darcys, bee mine, afroveda, blended beauty, curls, curl junkie and some other stuff. I may go tomorrow *or just wait until Fab and I can go check it out together.*


 
WaitAMinute.......

HOLD UP !!!!!!

Did you say "FAB FOUND"?????

Girl.....Don't be Foolin' with No Fab.......

Checkin' it out TOGETHER?????

Lawd. Lawd. Lawd.

Them Folx need to Lock that Door


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Fab found a store here that sells all the handmade products except KBB, oyin and qhemet.  I want to try to check them out.  They have donna marie, darcys, bee mine, afroveda, blended beauty, curls, curl junkie and some other stuff.  I may go tomorrow or just wait until Fab and I can go check it out together.


 
donna marie has a new hair cream i might be interested in. for some reason though i dont feel like her products will be good.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> thats so so darn good. im jealous. i wish we had a store here that sold handmade products.


 
I couldn't believe it when Fab told me.  I was so excited.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I couldn't believe it when Fab told me.* I was so excited.


 
Umm....okay.....so there's "that name" again.

Are we talking about the same _Product Buying Hiatus Fabulosity_ or is there somebody else out there with the name of Fabulous????? 

Hmp. I can't believe it either.......


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> WaitAMinute.......
> 
> HOLD UP !!!!!!
> 
> Did you say "FAB FOUND"?????
> 
> Girl.....Don't be Foolin' with No Fab.......
> 
> Checkin' it out TOGETHER?????
> 
> Lawd. Lawd. Lawd.
> 
> Them Folx need to Lock that Door


 I am usually pretty restrained but I think if Fab and I go together, I will get so excited, I will cut the fool.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> donna marie has a new hair cream i might be interested in. for some reason though i dont feel like her products will be good.


 
I dont know why that made me laugh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I am usually pretty restrained *but I think if Fab and I go together, I will get so excited, I will cut the fool.*



Girl......You Already Know....... 

The Pure "D" Natcha' Unadulterated FOOL!




mkd said:


> I dont know why that made me laugh.



Girl, She thinkin' of *Marie Osmond OR Marie Callendar*.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I dont know why that made me laugh.


 
im so serious lmao.
you know she changed her formulas a thousands times lmao. but more than likely i will try it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl......You Already Know.......
> 
> The Pure "D" Natcha' Unadulterated FOOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Girl, She thinkin' of Marie Osmond OR Marie Callendar.*


----------



## mkd

i wonder what kbb's freebie will be tomorrow.  I think I am ordering two big hair milks.  One in peach and one in coconut fig.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't wait until Brownie gives up a review on that....what was it called??? 

Marie Dean????erplexed

Another Fab ------ "Suggestion"

That stuff was expensive!  I looked and drooled but KIM.....

Besides, I had to keep BJ's Money Skrait!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> i wonder what kbb's freebie will be tomorrow.  I think I am ordering two big hair milks.  One in peach and one in coconut fig.


 
i placed an order today i couldnt wait and i feel bad. but i bet that peach passion will smell so good


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't wait until Brownie gives up a review on that....what was it called???
> 
> Marie Dean????erplexed
> 
> Another Fab ------ "Suggestion"
> 
> That stuff was expensive!  I looked and drooled but KIM.....
> 
> Besides, I had to keep BJ's Money Skrait!


 
Those products look nice!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't wait until Brownie gives up a review on that....what was it called???
> 
> Marie Dean????erplexed
> 
> Another Fab ------ "Suggestion"
> 
> That stuff was expensive!  I looked and drooled but KIM.....
> 
> Besides, I had to keep BJ's Money Skrait!


 
i looked at that site too but didnt purchase anything.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i placed an order today i couldnt wait and i feel bad. but i bet that peach passion will smell so good


 
Dont feel bad Che.  Says the woman who swore she wouldn't ever use KBB


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Those products look nice!


 
Yeah, they did.

Maybe a BF Splurge....

OKAY:  Back to KBB

Karen know she got ya'll strung out. 

She know ain't nobody goin' nowhere

And them fragrances of hers don't help break that addiction.


----------



## mkd

what did your order che?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, they did.
> 
> Maybe a BF Splurge....
> 
> OKAY:  Back to KBB
> 
> Karen know she got ya'll strung out.
> 
> *She know ain't nobody goin' nowhere
> 
> And them fragrances of hers don't help break that addiction.:*nono:


i agree i feel all bad and good at the same time. i cant wait to get my box


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> what did your order che?


 
i got the milk and butter combo, the cream and the mask. i started to get the oil but i dont even use oils too much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i agree* i feel all bad and good at the same time. *i cant wait to get my box


 
Girl, Ya'll HOOKED

@bolded: 'feel all bad and good at the same time" 

Yep. Sounds like ADDICTION


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Ya'll HOOKED
> 
> @bolded: 'feel all bad and good at the same time"
> 
> Yep. Sounds like ADDICTION


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I used up a _0.96 ounce sample_ of nbdcosmetics Insatiable Hair Pomade. Went back & purchased the 4 ounce jar.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Ya'll HOOKED
> 
> @bolded: 'feel all bad and good at the same time"
> 
> Yep. Sounds like ADDICTION


 
lmao. yes its a true addiction. but i cant believe how much i love the hair butter. and it used to make my hair hard.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I used up a _0.96 ounce sample_ of nbdcosmetics Insatiable Hair Pomade. Went back & purchased the 4 ounce jar.


 
talk about addiction. that 0.96oz must have been good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao. yes its a true addiction. *but i cant believe how much i love the hair butter. and it used to make my hair hard.*


 
That's good Che. That you are getting _'different'_ results from the Butter. 

I think our hair goes through cycles and/or cravings like we do (of likes & dislikes)...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's good Che. That you are getting _'different'_ results from the Butter.
> 
> I think our hair goes through cycles and/or cravings like we do (of likes & dislikes)...


 
i mad i love it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> talk about addiction. that 0.96oz must have been good.



Yeah.  it had some really good stuff in it.  

I see she came out with a DC'er.  But it's $15.00 for 8 ounces......erplexed

It sounds really good tho'.  I love her Mango Butter w/Green Tea Extract.  And that little sample of the Hair Pomade was excellent (to me).

So, I'll have to think more about that DC'er before I make the investment.  It sounds really good tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i mad i love it*


 
Girl....IK You Are!

She Got Ya'll.

It's all good tho'. As long as Your Hair is Benefitting from it.

I cracked up when Charz posted she will neva' 'eva stop using it


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....IK You Are!
> 
> She Got Ya'll.
> 
> It's all good tho'. As long as Your Hair is Benefitting from it.
> 
> *I cracked up when Charz posted she will neva' 'eva stop using it*


girl me too. i laughed at that and was thinking "well ill never repurchase"


----------



## redecouvert

hello ladies. I hope everyone is doing well. Happy belated birthday Vonnie! I hope you had fun..
I am still using it up...and trying not to buy...as it is getting cooler, I am also using some of the hair butters as body butters...hence using up faster!!! 
I miss shopping though..still wondering whether I am going to get anything for black friday...

My twa is growing...I am so happy I am not struggling with any moisture issues  like the first time...
in 5 days it is going to be my nappyanniversary...4 years under my belt and starting year 5.
10% wishes I never did the whole locking/taking down locs, chopping..that way I could show off 5 year of hair growth..but overall..I am excited I made it this far...


@T: are you feeling better?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm upset.  I think my USPS person stole my Ori Organics package.  It said it was delivered on 9/9 but I never got it.  My grandparents always get packages and nothing comes up missing.  This is my first missing package.  I emailed Ori Organics but I'm not sure what they will do.


----------



## chebaby

i just oiled my hair and scalp with vatika frosting.

vonnie when ups wouldnt leave my package and said they notified me when they didnt i contacted the vendor and let them handle it.


----------



## La Colocha

Good mornin ladies, im going to start my hair later today. I was going to do it this morning but don't feel like it. I have some leave in left from last week, so i will use that up and make another batch. Im going to braid my hair and seal with sweet almond oil. I don't know what im going to do with my scalp. I really don't want to use that sulfur 8.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll. TGIF! I am soooo happy it's the weekend. YAY!

Can't wait to get home and wash my hair. It's been soo hot and underneath that wig UGGGHH! 

So, it will be a relief.

VONNIE: Girl, it is totally frustrating to have a package come up missing. Either USPS, UPS or Fed-EX. It all takes you there. Especially when it says it's been delivered. Hope you recover it SOON. 

I've gotten 2 Ori Orders since you've been waiting on that one. So, it's lost. 

Their Shipping is _crazy-fast_ 

Have a Good One Ladies. I'll Holla'


----------



## mkd

KBB is having the buy2get1 sale.  I got 3 hair milks


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> KBB is having the buy2get1 sale.  I got 3 hair milks


 
I was wondering if you saw that email this morning.  You were right on the money with that one MKD.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ori Organics said they were going to check the address and see if there is anything they can find out on their end.  They asked me to check with neighbors and try to locate the package.

Anytime something is delivered to the neighbors they bring it over.  I will check with the post office today its not that far from my house.  I have other errands to run anyway.


----------



## mkd

I hope you find it Vonnie.  And if not, I hope Ori sends you a new order.


----------



## redecouvert

oh no Vonnie, I hope your package will show up
mkd: I am about to place an order for ...*looks around* 9 super silky milks..lol
I've been using the hair milk for the past 3 years and a half but started using the nectar and super silky..woooow..I was very impressed with the super silky


----------



## mkd

redecouvert said:


> oh no Vonnie, I hope your package will show up
> mkd: I am about to place an order for ...*looks around* 9 super silky milks..lol
> I've been using the hair milk for the past 3 years and a half but started using the nectar and super silky..woooow..I was very impressed with the super silky


Red, I am so jelly, I wish I had ordered 9.  Are all of yours going to be the silky?  I wonder how my hair would like the silky and the nectar.  I tried the hair milk first and now I dont' want to switch.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> KBB is having the buy2get1 sale.  I got 3 hair milks



OMG my KBB senses are tingling! I have 4 bottles left tho.... 

Guys you should get a twitter, for really.*
*


----------



## redecouvert

mkd: I haven't placed the order yet...needed to find my PJ excel sheet to check the levels of the milks..technically getting 9 is being too greedy,I might go with 6...The thing is I want to qualify for free shipping and I don't need anything else..I still have hair masks,butters, creams, etc..
I am waiting for her semi-annual sale to get the body lotions and massage oils. Last time I got about 20 body lotionsthey were on sale and my skin loves it!
I am a die hard KBB fan
I think that yes I am just going to get the silky..
When I first went natural, my hair hated glycerine but I ignore it....now I am really listening to my hair and cutting down the glycerine products...which is why I've been using a few hair butters as body butters

Charz: looks at your avatar! wooow your hair is sooo long now!! congrats!! 
my twitter username is mwatum  what is yours?


----------



## Charz

redecouvert said:


> mkd: I haven't placed the order yet...needed to find my PJ excel sheet to check the levels of the milks..technically getting 9 is being too greedy,I might go with 6...The thing is I want to qualify for free shipping and I don't need anything else..I still have hair masks,butters, creams, etc..
> I am waiting for her semi-annual sale to get the body lotions and massage oils. Last time I got about 20 body lotionsthey were on sale and my skin loves it!
> I am a die hard KBB fan
> I think that yes I am just going to get the silky..
> When I first went natural, my hair hated glycerine but I ignore it....now I am really listening to my hair and cutting down the glycerine products...which is why I've been using a few hair butters as body butters
> 
> Charz: looks at your avatar! wooow your hair is sooo long now!! congrats!!
> my twitter username is mwatum  what is yours?


 
Gee thanks, its Charzboss


----------



## chebaby

I'm thinking about stocking up on kbb milk but I already have 5 bottles and one on the way.


----------



## La Colocha

Yall getting it on with the kbb, mkd you if you love the hair milk i think you will like the nectar. I liked it more than the hair milk when i used it. My hair was so soft until the winter came and the glycerin did not agree with me but if you have no problems with glycerin you will be fine.

Vonnie im sorry to hear that about your package and i hope it gets resolved.

Hi red its good to see you sweetie.

I need to stay in this thread more because i miss a lot of posts.

Hi charz, i miss you.

Ok i think im done


----------



## mkd

I wonder if this buy2get1 sale is really going to end on Monday.  I never paid attention to if my hair hates glycerin in the winter.  I hope KBB hair milk works for me in the winter too.  

I went to the store that I was talking about yesterday and got Donna Marie Butter cream, Bee Mine Curly Butter and Bee Mine ayurveduc poo bar.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Vonnie I'm so sorry to hear that your package is missing. I hope it's located and if not that ori will reship your order.


----------



## La Colocha

You ladies are making me want some kbb, but i won't do it. I will look at my knot today and imagine kbb. But that would be awesome if it came in different scents.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I wonder if this buy2get1 sale is really going to end on Monday.  I never paid attention to if my hair hates glycerin in the winter.  I hope KBB hair milk works for me in the winter too.
> 
> I went to the store that I was talking about yesterday and got Donna Marie Butter cream, Bee Mine Curly Butter and Bee Mine ayurveduc poo bar.


 
i use my kbb all winter with no problem. but i do suggest you seal it in with a butter though. this winter i will focus on using the kbb butter and milk together.


----------



## La Colocha

Im going to use my burt's bees prepoo right now. I forgot i had the tube. I hope it works with my baking soda mix.


----------



## chebaby

the head band i have on my head right now for my puff is so tight. i want to take it off but i dont have another head band. maybe i have one in my car???


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> Im going to use my burt's bees prepoo right now. I forgot i had the tube. I hope it works with my baking soda mix.


 
I just found an unused bottle of Burts Bee's conditioner...I forgot I had it.


----------



## chebaby

i keep coming in here and forgetting to tell yall what i came in here to say lol. today i co washed with aveda scalp conditioner mixed with aveda be curly conditioner. FAIL. the be curly conditioner just does not like my hair lol. ive used it several times and just cannot get it to work. and the two together left a coating on my hair that i did not have time to shampoo out.
so on my hair they are both a fail.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> I used up a _0.96 ounce sample_ of nbdcosmetics Insatiable Hair Pomade. Went back & purchased the 4 ounce jar.


I checked out her site and her products sound really good

By the way has anyone tried Tropic Isle's Red Pimento Hair Growth Oil?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> the head band i have on my head right now for my puff is so tight. i want to take it off but i dont have another head band. maybe i have one in my car???



 I don't mean to laugh at you but you reminded me of last year when i wore a puff to our work meeting and that damn headband was so tight, my brains were twisted up in it. I took it off as soon as i got home. I don't think i wore another one since.


----------



## natura87

redecouvert said:


> mkd: I haven't placed the order yet...*needed to find my PJ excel sheet to check the levels of the milks..technically getting 9 is being too greedy,I might go with 6...The thing is I want to qualify for free shipping and I don't need anything else..I still have hair masks,butters, creams, etc..
> I am waiting for her semi-annual sale* to get the body lotions and massage oils. Last time I got about 20 body lotionsthey were on sale and my skin loves it!
> I am a die hard KBB fan
> I think that yes I am just going to get the silky..
> When I first went natural, my hair hated glycerine but I ignore it....now I am really listening to my hair and cutting down the glycerine products...which is why I've been using a few hair butters as body butters
> 
> Charz: looks at your avatar! wooow your hair is sooo long now!! congrats!!
> my twitter username is mwatum  what is yours?


 
Whoa!!! You are planning this out.


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> You ladies are making me want some kbb, but i won't do it. I will look at my knot today and imagine kbb. But that would be awesome if it came in different scents.


 
No...that would be horrible. I would go crazy buying up every scent. I gave my sister some of my Knot Today to use on my neice and even she likes it.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I don't mean to laugh at you but you reminded me of last year when i wore a puff to our work meeting and that damn headband was so tight, my brains were twisted up in it. I took it off as soon as i got home. I don't think i wore another one since.


 
i remember that lol. well luckily its not squeezing my brain but it is tighter than i normally like it. i found it behind my dresser and now i know why it was behind there lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ya'll. I just got in from my Pedi and just rinsed out my DC (that I wore under a scarf) getting ready to get under the dryer.  And finish this mess up.

Oh, I did use up my Avalon Clarifying Conditioner and a VO5 Moisture Milks to clarify and then later to rinse out Indigo.

ORI EPISODE:

_Okay, So, I look at the products I got and one of the Conditioner had a pretty substantial amount missing from the bottle, so I e-mail them.  Now, keep in mind, this is like my 3rd time ordering this same conditioner.  They write back and tell me that it probably 'settled' during shipping and would send me out a 'free' 2 ounce.erplexed

I told them, I would accept the 2 ounces, but I was not satisified with their response (and I told them that too).  

I have gotten at least 5 of those from them.  And this is the 1st time, it's been missing.  The bottle was clearly not filled up to the top._

So, Imma have to leave them alone.  Because, I feel, for a "new" company, they should have just shipped me out another bottle.

2 ounces?  Peace Ori.

_*i won't post this in the ori thread.  i'm just telling ya'll.*_


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair I dont understand these companies with this terrible customer service.  Just ship out another bottle and be done with it.  A lot of these natural handmade companies have poor customer service.  I am about to wash my hair.  I have some cassia tea in my hair.  My scalp is itching.  While my DC is in i am going to read some reviews of the donna marie and the bee curly to decide what I want to twist with.


----------



## La Colocha

Ladies i am so tired and lazy, i took a short nap earlier but im beat. I don't want to leave this prepoo in over night but, man..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> IDareT'sHair I dont understand these companies with this terrible customer service.  Just ship out another bottle and be done with it.  A lot of these natural handmade companies have poor customer service.  I am about to wash my hair.  I have some cassia tea in my hair.  My scalp is itching.  While my DC is in i am going to read some reviews of the donna marie and the bee curly to decide what I want to twist with.



I agree mk.  She should have. 

She offered me 2 ounces.  That IMO, was not right. _I told her, I felt she should have agreed to replace the bottle.  Period.  I also told her as a  excited and new customer, I will keep in mind how customer service issues are potentially resolved._

Now, I am curious how Vonnies will be handled.

1/2 of my Claudie had spilled out in the box and it was only 4 ounces.  She sent me an 8 ounce replacement within that same week.


----------



## chebaby

T, i cant believe they offered you a 2oz like you were supposed to jump for joy over that. i dont know if its something in the air or the water but these companies are really throwing their handbooks out the window lol.

mkd, when i twisted with the bee mine curly butter it reminded me of hairveda whipped gelly.


----------



## La Colocha

T, i am sorry to hear about your experience, it makes you not want to buy from people, but the good thing about it is that there are a variety of good companies out there who care about their customers, its her loss because in this economy people are more careful with how and where they spend their money. I hope this is her side gig because acting like that people will find another place to buy from. There is competition out there, she is not the first to make natural products and won't be the last.


----------



## chebaby

La, i think this whole problem with handmade companies always come back to the economy. we want to buy from the best while saving money because we cant afford to spend big bucks every time the mood hits. but the companies want to make money while not giving away products every time a customer says they didnt get the right product. i think a lot of these companies start to believe the customer is trying to get over them some how. they dont realize, or dont seem to realize, that word of mouth is so much more important than just having a website. bad customer service will not be tolerated by some. now im not talking about me per se since we all know i back tracked, slipped and fell and hit the "submit order" button, but you get what im saying lol.


----------



## La Colocha

Yes che i do understand, folks do try to get over. And speaking of companies i am placing an order with qhem, i need something for my head because its so sore from scratching i can't even scratch no mo. I remember her pomades were the only products that worked for me. I'm going back.


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait until it gets cold so i can start using my heavy cream on a regular basis.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i cant wait until it gets cold so i can start using my heavy cream on a regular basis.


 
I wish that her products had worked for me but they made my hair dry.


----------



## chebaby

wow really??? i love the heavy cream but it took me a while to get to that point. at first i didnt see what the big deal was about it. and it didnt work well with my ojon mist which i was not giving up lol. in conjunction it made my hair hard.
the brbc did nothing for me even though i tried to make it work. i used almost a whole jar trying to make my hair love it but it just wasnt for me.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> T, i cant believe they offered you a 2oz like you were supposed to jump for joy over that. i dont know if its something in the air or the water but these companies are really throwing their handbooks out the window lol.
> 
> mkd, when i twisted with the bee mine curly butter it reminded me of hairveda whipped gelly.


Che, I am glad I only bought 2 oz of the bee mine.  I am not that excited about it.  I love the way the Donna Marie super buttercream smells.  I guess I will see in the morning how my hair turns out.  The lady who owns the store said they are trying to get Oyin and KBB in there too.  If I could get all my products locally, I would be so happy.  



La Colocha said:


> T, i am sorry to hear about your experience, it makes you not want to buy from people, but the good thing about it is that there are a variety of good companies out there who care about their customers, its her loss because in this economy people are more careful with how and where they spend their money. I hope this is her side gig because acting like that people will find another place to buy from. There is competition out there, she is not the first to make natural products and won't be the last.


 ITA.  We spend a lot of money on these products and I know they ain't spending that much money making them.  She should have just eaten that bottle of conditioner.

I think I may be the only person who doesn't love qhemet products.  They work well but I just don't consider them a staple.  I won't be repurchasing once i finish the BRBC I have. 

I finished a bottle of KBB milk.


----------



## chebaby

so you used the donna marie to twist?

im still thinking about getting her coco hemp butter milk and her new cream.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey ladies!

I used up:
Joico clarifying poo (may repurchase)
Joico reconstructer no repurchase
Creme of nature shampoo old formula RIP

I washed my hair for the first time in months.  I've gone to the salon lately my shoulder was killing me and I couldn't raise it to do my hair.  I washed it today and I see why the lady was mad last week, the middle of my hair is a beast.  Jeez....


----------



## Shay72

I finished my gallon of Jessicurl. I won't repurchase. I will be doing my hair today. I've already started on it. Doing a pre poo with gleau oil.


----------



## Ltown

Ok, this forum is pissing me off, I type 3 paragraph here and then it post to then say I was not logged in. 

T, customer feedback is important so post your review/complaint so it won't happen again. I bbb anyone that don't treat me right and I get my $$. Even if you are done with them, their reputation and continues business practice is important to know. 

Mkd, the store onwer should at least order the product for you, it shows good business pratice and it might get oyin/kbb to do business if they know customer used it. You could also write them and ask them to do business with her and maybe get some free stuff.  

Nothing new with me and my hair using up conditioner with ayurveda tea/paste mixes. 

Charz how the new home?


----------



## Charz

Ltown it's awesome! And it's my birthday today!

How r u?

La Colocha I miss you too! I'll be back!


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Ltown it's awesome! And it's my birthday today!
> 
> How r u?
> 
> La Colocha I miss you too! I'll be back!




 great, Libra's are the coolest, calm people I know. Enjoy your day. I'm doing fine, busy with school and dd.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Happy Birthday Charz!!!!

Wow I'm really upset to hear about ori organics. I guess our wallets have to do the talking because some online companies are trippin


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Ltown it's awesome! And it's my birthday today!
> 
> How r u?
> 
> La Colocha I miss you too! I'll be back!


 
Happy Birthday charz, i hope you have a blessed day.


----------



## La Colocha

Well i still have this prepoo in my hair and i have to go to the store, i will get to it later. I hope my qhemet gets here quick. I know this week is going to be hell on my scalp, i can't use that sulfur8, i just can't.


----------



## Shay72

Happy Birthday, Charz!

I thought I bought 2 Knot Todays and I did. So I still have 1 more.  I will start using Giovanni's Leave In as a detangler to use it up before using the Knot Today again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

TO Charz!

woot:fallenang:bday5::luv2:

Oh Yeah And......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies!

Finished up a Darcy Botanicals Cherry Kernel Hair Oil. I love, love, love it. I want another bottle, but will hold off for a while.

ORI UPDATE:

No response as of now. Still waiting on a reply from her, regarding my overall dissatisfaction with the amount of products I recently purchased, versus her response to a bottle of conditioner that obviously was not 'settled' during shipping. It was clearly not completely filled. So, we'll see.

Got Fab talmbout she gon' write a _customer complaint _in on my behalf

Lawd, that Chile is Crazy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, Ya'll sooo you know I'm just "browsing" through the Curlmart Site because they have 17% Today. 

And I notice that Curl Junkie changed the Jar the Banana Hibiscus comes in now. *shock & horror* I am so mad about that because, that other jar contained more product.

I haven't bought anything yet, (and may not) I do have a coupla' items sitting in my cart though. 

That really stinks about the CJ Banana Hibiscus new Jar tho'. I love that stuff!


----------



## La Colocha

Hey all, made it back home and im still lazy. Its cold, raining and dreary. I don't want to finish my head but i must. I just want to put on my snuggie and relax.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hey all, made it back home and im still lazy. Its cold, raining and dreary. I don't want to finish my head but i must. I just want to *put on my snuggie and relax.*


 
Gives Snuggie the Side Eye  

Girl, are you getting anything from Curlmart (17%)?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Gives Snuggie the Side Eye
> 
> Girl, are you getting anything from Curlmart (17%)?


 
No with what you sent me i only need 1 more knot today to get me through april and that is it. And there is nothing i really want to try. I will wait until black friday to get the rest of what i need and i should be all set. I forgot trade secret always has a black friday sale and then i can stock up on my moisture maniac.

I know its early but did anyone get a shipping notice from hairveda yet? Someone will be happy whoever wins the double order, i can't wait to try my oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I know its early but did anyone get a shipping notice from hairveda yet?* Someone will be happy whoever wins the double order, i can't wait to try my oils.



No word from HV yet.  I'm not looking for anything soon either.

Yeah, someone will be real happy with that double order.


----------



## Day36

Hey ladies.

I finished up kbb hair milk. Starting on the mozeke condish somebody *ahem T* conned me into buying.  

Have a great day ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies: 

I got my Njoi CreationS today. 

I love Angie.  She has excellent customer service and she's as nice as can be. 

I forgot what I ordered, so I'll have to open it up.

And I also got a lovely pkg. from Ms. Ltown. I can really use that LT. 

So, thanks a bunch. You know I love Reconstructors. 

I saw where someone was asking for a review on SSI Okra (are you going to post?)


----------



## La Colocha

I guess i should get up here and finish my hair, its probably mushy by now with this prepoo.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I guess i should get up here and finish my hair*, its probably mushy by now with this prepoo.


 
Girl, I'm so glad I'm done with my little 2 snaps.  

I gotta feelin' BF is gon' be off the chain...............


----------



## La Colocha

Taking a short break from under the dryer. I will not buy from tns no more. I don't know why i didn't do this earlier but i compared my coastal scents shea oil to tns shea oil and tns looking like water compared to coastal scents. It did work for me but what else is in it? They had to cut it with something and i don't feel comfortable with that. Cs is the real deal and they also have the manufacture date and expiration date on the bottom. Cs is also cheaper and you get 50% more product. Oh well you live and learn. * Back to the dryer*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay....So I decided I won't buy any Hair Products in October. (Hush Ya'll) 

I'm just going to build up for BF. I'm not too sure what I am going to get yet, but here are just a couple I'm eye-balling....

Qhemet
Christine Gant
Darcy's Botanicals
MyHoneyChild
Curlmart
Afroveda
*Hairveda -- not to sure, depends on what she has that I need, since her Fall Madness*
Njoi
Claudie
nbdcosmetics
Jasmine? *may try her body products -- I've only purchased Hair Stuff from her*
Komaza Hair Care
*SSI depending on her Sale

Looks Like All My Usual Suspects..... I guess Errrthang


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies:
> 
> I got my Njoi CreationS today.
> 
> I love Angie.  She has excellent customer service and she's as nice as can be.
> 
> I forgot what I ordered, so I'll have to open it up.
> 
> And I also got a lovely pkg. from Ms. Ltown. I can really use that LT.
> 
> So, thanks a bunch. You know I love Reconstructors.
> 
> I saw where someone was asking for a review on SSI Okra (are you going to post?)




T, are you talking about me post a review on okra? no, it didn't work for me but has worked for others. Just like kbb, qhem, hv worked for most of you all here but for  me. IMO reviews are good but you have to take them lightly because the different hair type, texture, think, thin what works or not for the reviewer may not work for everyone.  

I found a better detangling product than Jasmine and cheaper. I saw that Che/Shay used it so I took the bite. Taliah Waajid protective mist is great, my hair is cottony soft and I used it after a cowash. It the silk protein


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll.  Where errrbody at? 

And where the debil is Brownie? 

I just wanted to bump our thread and give a shout out to where ya'll at?  I just rubbed on a little CG Healthy Hair Butter.  Getting ready to relax next weekend.  So, I am being extra cautious what I use this week.

Not sure if I'm close to using up anything.  Wait a Minute, I take that back, I have a small Avacado & Silk that is almost finished.  I think I will be using Jasmines exclusively in October. 

The A&S, the Ultra Nourishing & the Babbasu Xtreme


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay....So I decided I won't buy any Hair Products in October. (Hush Ya'll)
> 
> I'm just going to build up for BF. I'm not too sure what I am going to get yet, but here are just a couple I'm eye-balling....
> 
> *Qhemet
> Christine Gant
> Darcy's Botanicals
> MyHoneyChild
> Curlmart
> Afroveda
> *Hairveda -- not to sure, depends on what she has that I need, since her Fall Madness*
> Njoi
> Claudie
> nbdcosmetics
> Jasmine? *may try her body products -- I've only purchased Hair Stuff from her*
> Komaza Hair Care
> *SSI depending on her Sale
> 
> Looks Like All My Usual Suspects..... I guess Errrthang*


*
*

Girl that looks like an audit for the irs lmao.

I'm dcing right now, everything was a breeze and my scalp is finally calm for now. Yes i'm keeping that burts bees baby that is the buisness * Does brother franklin dance*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I found a better detangling product than Jasmine and cheaper. I saw that Che/Shay used it so I took the bite. *Taliah Waajid protective mist is great, my hair is cottony soft and I used it after a cowash. It the silk protein:*lick:



La Colocha also used this too.  

I had 2 bottles and gave them both away and never really got to try it.  I may re-visit it at some point.  

Once I use up the 50-11 Spritz I already have.  *Girl......_You already know _my Favorite Spritz*

Oh about the TW You know you can dilute it too right?


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> T, are you talking about me post a review on okra? no, it didn't work for me but has worked for others. Just like kbb, qhem, hv worked for most of you all here but for  me. IMO reviews are good but you have to take them lightly because the different hair type, texture, think, thin what works or not for the reviewer may not work for everyone.
> 
> I found a better detangling product than Jasmine and cheaper. I saw that Che/Shay used it so I took the bite. Taliah Waajid protective mist is great, my hair is cottony soft and I used it after a cowash. It the silk protein


 
I loved the tw mist until she went and changed the ingredients for the masses. I used it for at least 6 months. You picked a good one.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Oh about the TW You know you can dilute it too right?*


 
Yes you can, take an 8oz spray bottle and put 2oz of tw and the rest water, leave a little room to shake up. It works the same, this is for a leave in. When detangling its better to use it full force.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl that looks like an audit for the irs lmao*.
> 
> ** Does brother franklin dance**


 
@1st Bolded: Girl, Don't it Look Crazy? You know I ain't buyin' all that mess. 

That's just an idea of who I will 'consider' buying from. *yeah...right*

@2nd Bolded: I like to get down with the Brother Franklin Dance too! 

That boy don't play....knowing he was only putting in a Dolla'


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone.
i used up a bottle of kbb milk and now im working on another bottle(the new version). my hair looks a mess so i am about to co wash with oyin honey hemp and then do maybe 6 large twists with kbb milk and aloe gel for a stretched wash and go. i hope it turns out well.


----------



## La Colocha

[video=youtube;8pUAnrVWUkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pUAnrVWUkk[/video]

Get it bro franklin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Che!  Girl, you stay on that Oyin Honey Hemp! 

I can't wait to start Co-Washing w/Mine. It must be very good.  

I was a little disappointed by the 'smell' It sounded like it would smell good, but it doesn't.erplexed 

Anyway, I hope your hair turns out nicely for you. Mine did. 

I can't believe how good it looks when I am ready to relax. I could go another week or two, but I won't.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay, Ya'll sooo you know I'm just "browsing" through the Curlmart Site because they have 17% Today.
> 
> And I notice that Curl Junkie changed the Jar the Banana Hibiscus comes in now. *shock & horror* I am so mad about that because, that other jar contained more product.
> 
> I haven't bought anything yet, (and may not) I do have a coupla' items sitting in my cart though.
> 
> That really stinks about the CJ Banana Hibiscus new Jar tho'. I love that stuff!


 
i noticed the jar changed too. they must have got hip that we were getting more product lol. im sad they caught on lmao. hmmmm 17% you say??? let me take a look.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Che!  Girl, you stay on that Oyin Honey Hemp!
> 
> I can't wait to start Co-Washing w/Mine. It must be very good.
> 
> I was a little disappointed by the 'smell' It sounded like it would smell good, but it doesn't.erplexed
> 
> Anyway, I hope your hair turns out nicely for you. Mine did.
> 
> I can't believe how good it looks when I am ready to relax. I could go another week or two, but I won't.


 
heeeeeyyyyyy T lmao
girl you will love the honey hemp for co washing. it has so much slip and moisture. i love the smell but it is light compared to kbb, darcys and maybe even mozeke.

i know your hair is over there bouncing all over the place lol. i always love relax hair several weeks post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Get it bro franklin*.



Girl, them White Pants Must be His Dancin' Pants!

Girl.....He Betta' be puttin' in more than A Dolla' takin' up all that offering time


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i know your hair is over there bouncing all over the place* lol. i always love relax hair several weeks post.



Girl, this Brillo Ain't bouncin' no where.  

I'm not relaxing until next week. 

But it still turned out good to be going into my 13th week.  IMO.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha also used this too.
> 
> I had 2 bottles and gave them both away and never really got to try it.  I may re-visit it at some point.
> 
> Once I use up the 50-11 Spritz I already have.  *Girl......_You already know _my Favorite Spritz*
> 
> Oh about the TW You know you can dilute it too right?



Oh dilute did not know it I'm on it right now. thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> [video=youtube;8pUAnrVWUkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pUAnrVWUkk[/video]



Ya'll That's ME!  Winning the HV Double Order


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Oh dilute did not know it I'm on it right now. thanks



You better get them dilution ratios from LaColocha first tho'. 

Don't come back sayin' I messed up your TW.


----------



## chebaby

ok im finished my hair. letting it dry now. i really messed up lol. last night i did not sleep with a satin cap and i left my conditioner and comb at home so i had to shampoo with SO head and shoulders shampoo. he kept saying "it has conditioner in it you will be fine". chile please me and honey hemp had a date and my hair feels ten times better. i can tell my hair is getting thicker because the denman brush doesnt even take the bulk out like it used to. the denman used to make my hair so flat but not anymore lol. thats fine by me.

i was going to by some more curl junkie products, the smoothing gel and the leave in but i dont know. i have so many leave ins already.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> You better get them dilution ratios from LaColocha first tho'.
> 
> Don't come back sayin' I messed up your TW.


you so sill T. you make me miss the TW mist. it was very moisturizing and could be used on wet and dry hair. hmmm i might have to stop by cvs


----------



## Shay72

Ltown said:


> I found a better detangling product than Jasmine and cheaper. I saw that Che/Shay used it so I took the bite. Taliah Waajid protective mist is great, my hair is cottony soft and I used it after a cowash. It the silk protein



Thanks for the reminder that I can use this as a detangler. I get so used to using a product one way I don't think about the other possibilities.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *you so sill T. you make me miss the TW mist. it was very moisturizing and could be used on wet and dry hair. hmmm i might have to stop by cvs*


 
Girl, Yeah, Folx talkin' I messed up their products tellin' 'em to put wata' in 'em! 

Girl, I can't believe you washed your Head with some Head & Shoulders 

You shoulda' just used some TIDE

Couldn't you 'wait' to get home to do it?   

You betta get to CVS! After I use up the 99 Spritz's I have, I may look at that one again.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Yeah, Folx talkin' I messed up their products tellin' 'em to put wata' in 'em!
> 
> Girl, I can't believe you washed your Head with some Head & Shoulders
> 
> You shoulda' just used some TIDE
> 
> Couldn't you 'wait' to get home to do it?
> 
> You betta get to CVS! After I use up the 99 Spritz's I have, I may look at that one again.


 
i have taking some advice from this board before and was left looking crazy lol. so i understand making sure they know to review back to La's first post about it. then they can blame her(just joking La)

girl i should have waited until i got home. it was so funny though. he kept saying "i buy the 2 in 1. yea my stuff comes mixed". i was like. he really thinks hes using the good stuff


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i have taking some advice from this board before and was left looking crazy lol. so i understand making sure they know to review back to La's first post about it. then they can blame her(just joking La)
> 
> girl i should have waited until i got home. it was so funny though. he kept saying *"i buy the 2 in 1. yea my stuff comes mixed". i was like*. *he really thinks hes using the good stuff*


 
And you tried it???

Knowing how "Finicky" Your Hair Is.......

Must Be LOVE


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  I have been running all day long.  I bought some Jane carter wrap and roll to see if it will help my daughter's twists stay in longer.  We'll see if I don't like it, I can take it back to target.  

Che, I used the donna marie as a styling cream over KBB.  My hair was really pretty and defined this morning.  But after I spent a few hours outside at my son's football game and just running around in the heat (its still mid 90s here), it has gotten kind of frizzy.  i really like her super buttercream though.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> And you tried it???
> 
> Knowing how "Finicky" Your Hair Is.......
> 
> Must Be LOVE


 
i dont know where my mind was. but never again lmao.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Hey ladies.  I have been running all day long.  I bought some Jane carter wrap and roll to see if it will help my daughter's twists stay in longer.  We'll see if I don't like it, I can take it back to target.
> 
> Che, I used the donna marie as a styling cream over KBB.  My hair was really pretty and defined this morning.  But after I spent a few hours outside at my son's football game and just running around in the heat (its still mid 90s here), it has gotten kind of frizzy.  i really like her super buttercream though.


thats so good to know because ive been checking her products out for a while. for some reason i thought they would bee heavy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i dont know where my mind was.* but never again lmao.



Hmp.

I Do.


----------



## chebaby

mkd, did you get your package?i really hope you like at least one of them. i really think you will enjoy the oyin pudding.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> I Do.


shhhhhhh dont tell nobody


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> thats so good to know because ive been checking her products out for a while. for some reason i thought they would bee heavy.


 
Che, the buttercream is not super heavy but I only used a very small amount on each twist.  The ingredients are very nice and so is the packaging.


----------



## chebaby

i think donna marie packaging is so cute lol. i still dont know if i want to make an order. i have been going back and forth between DM, komaza and curl junkie.


----------



## mkd

Che, I want to try the dream cream too because styling products are my new favorite products.  I feel like I already know several DC that I like.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i think donna marie packaging is so cute lol. i still dont know if i want to make an order. i have been going back and forth between DM, komaza and curl junkie.


 
The store I went to yesterday carries komaza too, I dont know why but for some reason, I am just not interested in that line.  Che, I can't vouch for Donna Marie like that.  I don't know if its anywhere as good as CJ.  CJ is really good.  What are you thinking about getting?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just came back from Donnie & Marie Osmond......

Not too much to choose from.erplexed  

Glad you all are finding good things.  It's reasonably priced too.


----------



## chebaby

how did i miss this. HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHARZ!!!!!!! i hope you enjoy your day.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just came back from *Donnie & Marie Osmond......*
> 
> Not too much to choose from.erplexed
> 
> Glad you all are finding good things.  It's reasonably priced too.


girl you and your names are so funny. i still cant get over all the names you gave cladies what was it? lawdie ms claudie or something like that you say the funniest things.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Girl, I gotta' give Mad props to _Lawdy, Lawdy Ms. Claudie_ OR _Good Golly Ms. Claudie._

She replaced that 4 ounce with an 8 ounce and had it here by the end of the week (after I informed her).

She will always get a 2 Thumbs up from me on that one!

_*still no response from ori....*_


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> The store I went to yesterday carries komaza too, I dont know why but for some reason, I am just not interested in that line.  Che, I can't vouch for Donna Marie like that.  I don't know if its anywhere as good as CJ.  CJ is really good.  What are you thinking about getting?


to be honest i wasnt that interested in komaza either until i saw moptopmaven(a member here and i love her blog) do a review on it. i think it was a braid out she did using one of komazas puddings and i figured i could try it.

from curl junkie i was thinking about getting the smoothing gelly, and leave in conditioner(dont remember the name but i think its new).

honey fig sells all these products so at least if i did decided to purchase i could get them all in one place.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Girl, I gotta' give Mad props to Lawdy, Lawdy Ms. Claudie OR Good Golly Ms. Claudie.*
> 
> She replaced that 4 ounce with an 8 ounce and had it here by the end of the week (after I informed her).
> 
> She will always get a 2 Thumbs up from me on that one!
> 
> _*still no response from ori....*_


im so tickled at those names
her customer service does sound nice.


----------



## mkd

I like moptopmaven's blog too.  

Happy birthday Charz.  

I am about to look at honeyfig now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *to be honest i wasnt that interested in komaza either* until i saw moptopmaven(a member here and i love her blog) do a review on it. i think it was a braid out she did using one of komazas puddings and i figured i could try it.
> 
> from curl junkie i was thinking about getting the smoothing gelly, and leave in conditioner(dont remember the name but i think its new).
> 
> *honey fig sells all these products so at least if i did decided to purchase i could get them all in one place*.



@1st Bolded:  IMHO:  Komaza is a Great Line.  The Califia is wonderful and the Products are Just GOOD.  I am in love with the Scalp Conditioner, the Honeycomb and the Protein Strengthner.  I can't wait to use the DC'ers I got and the Jojoba Hemp Sealant.  (It smells wonderful).

I Love Komaza.  The Customer Service is Top Notch.  It's a Great Line Overall.

@2nd Bolded:  I thought you were going to leave HoneyFig alone.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @1st Bolded:  IMHO:  Komaza is a Great Line.  The Califia is wonderful and the Products are Just GOOD.  I am in love with the Scalp Conditioner, the Honeycomb and the Protein Strengthner.  I can't wait to use the DC'ers I got and the Jojoba Hemp Sealant.  (It smells wonderful).
> 
> I Love Komaza.  The Customer Service is Top Notch.  It's a Great Line Overall.
> 
> @2nd Bolded*:  I thought you were going to leave HoneyFig alone*.


oh yea i did say that didnt i lol. i have a hard time remembering since i order all over the place.


----------



## mkd

Ok, I can't fool with honeyfig.  Their price are higher than curlmart.  Their WDT is $17!!!, its 12.75 on curlmart still.  That is ridiculous.


----------



## chebaby

tomorrow i think i will pre poo with ORS mayo. havent used that in a while and i miss it. i may mix it with some avocado oil i have laying around getting dusty lol.
then i will deep condition with darcys deep conditioner. took me a while to make up my mind about this conditioner but i really like it, despite that lumps


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, So... Umm.....Is anybody else joining me in a mini no-buy challenge until BF beginning October 1st?

I know BrownB said she would????

Is anyone else?

And I mean....not so much as a plastic cap!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> then i will deep condition with *darcys deep conditioner. took me a while to make up my mind about this conditioner but i really like it, despite that lumps*



Maybe I'll try it BF and see if mine has "Lumps"  _*if DB has a Sale*_ 

Will put that on my list with the Cherry Kernel Hair Oil.


----------



## mkd

Let me think about the no buy and get back with you T.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Let me think about the no buy and *get back with you T.*



Umm Hmm.......Okay..... 

Yeah Sure....

  

Get back with me on that....


----------



## mkd

I really don't need anything.  Che is sending me more stylers to play with and all I need is shampoo.  I can probably make it until November without buying shampoo.


----------



## chebaby

T, i love you but i can not no buy. 
id be over here grumpy and angry at the world until i could get my "fix"


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I really don't need anything.  Che is sending me more stylers to play with and all I need is shampoo.  I can probably make it until November without buying shampoo.


 
so you didnt get them yet? thats odd. it normally takes what, 2 days priority???
when you get them i hope you like them. i love the whipped pudding.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> so you didnt get them yet? thats odd. it normally takes what, 2 days priority???
> when you get them i hope you like them. i love the whipped pudding.


 
Not yet, they may have come today but my mom is out of town.  They will probably be here today or monday.  I have high hopes for the whipped cream!!!


----------



## chebaby

let me know when you get them. i cant remember if i shipped them tuesday or wednesday. i started to use kccc today instead of aloe gel but didnt want to risk a bad hair day


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> let me know when you get them. i cant remember if i shipped them tuesday or wednesday. i started to use kccc today instead of aloe gel but didnt want to risk a bad hair day


 
I will PM you when they get here!  

Girl, I can't stand KCCC.  It works great for slicking down my daughter's edges but I am over it for styling with.  I really want to try the CJ aloe fix but it looks a lot like KCCC which turned me off.


----------



## La Colocha

Weren't we on a no buy before and it just faded to the background. Lmao, i will do it with you, i will only buy something if i run completely out of it.


----------



## La Colocha

Yall don't laugh at che about that head and shoulders because if i can't get any itch relief then im going to try it. They have different kinds, smooth and silky or dry scalp care has more moisture in them. I just left the site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Weren't we on a no buy before and it just faded to the background. Lmao, i will do it with you,* i will only buy something if i run completely out of it.



Thanks Girl. 

I Mean this is only like 30-45 days. 

Surely, I (we) can make it 30-45 days w/o buying a Hair Product.:angeldevi  

If we can't..............Shame On Us.


----------



## chebaby

my hair turned out amazing. its not dry and it is hot outside so i know its going to shrink up to something crazy but right now it looks great. i will be doing this more often since it only takes 5 minutes to do 6 twists. i just need to have enough time for it to dry.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I will PM you when they get here!
> 
> Girl, I can't stand KCCC.  It works great for slicking down my daughter's edges but I am over it for styling with.  I really want to try the CJ aloe fix but it looks a lot like KCCC which turned me off.


 
its so different than kccc. i tried it and didnt know how i fet about it lol. it is a thick gel so you would really have to be light handed with it. it has an awful chemical smell though and that turned me off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yall don't laugh at che about that *head and shoulders because if i can't get any itch relief then im going to try it.* They have different kinds, smooth and silky or dry scalp care has more moisture in them. I just left the site.



Girl, I hear you.  Whatever works.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Girl.
> 
> I Mean this is only like 30-45 days.
> 
> Surely, I (we) can make it 30-45 days w/o buying a Hair Product.:angeldevi
> 
> If we can't..............Shame On Us.


 
shame on me lol because i know i cant do it. 
i probably could but i tie my emotions to shopping so if i stop purchasing hair products i will eat my money. and most of my money goes to food anyway


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> s*hame on me lol because i know i cant do it. *i probably could but i tie my emotions to shopping so if i stop purchasing hair products i will eat my money. and most of my money goes to food anyway



Girl, I Honestly don't know if I can either.....*sad* But Imma give it a try.erplexed

Wish me much success!


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> its so different than kccc. i tried it and didnt know how i fet about it lol. it is a thick gel so you would really have to be light handed with it. it has an awful chemical smell though and that turned me off.


 
Does it make your hair dry and crunchy like KCCC?

Good luck T! You can do it.


----------



## La Colocha

I am finally done with my hair, thank you lawd. Now i will relax for the rest of the night. Another work week coming up. The weekend goes so fast.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Does it make your hair dry and crunchy like KCCC?
> 
> Good luck T! You can do it.


 
i dont really remember lol. i used it back when i barely had hair and i used it only to slick my hair back. but splinta24(from youtube) used it to do a banded wash and go and it turned out nice.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay, So... Umm.....Is anybody else joining me in a mini no-buy challenge until BF beginning October 1st?
> 
> I know BrownB said she would????
> 
> Is anyone else?
> 
> *And I mean....not so much as a plastic cap*!



 I'm glad I just got a pack of 100, then! October no- buy.  I'm in...for real.


----------



## Brownie518

I used up a Redken Smooth Down conditioner and Njoi Shealoe. And Garnier Sleek & Shine serum. Oh, and Bee Mine Bee Lovely conditioner.

Soo, no Hairveda shipping notices, huh?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Girl.
> 
> I Mean this is only like 30-45 days.
> 
> Surely, I (we) can make it 30-45 days w/o buying a Hair Product.:angeldevi
> 
> If we can't..............Shame On Us.



You are so funny trying to put in the shame game 
I'm cutting down/out online shopping so like Che if I see it I may try it much easier to cut back since I don't visit bss. 

T's Honey do list: 
Do inventory, sort everything put all items together shampoos, leave in ..etc
Look at your storage, do you have everything in one place? 
You can wait until BF, you've tried everything 
There will always be sales, Macy have sales every week my weakness
If you get weak and buy get less, stop buying large quantity
Report back NLT 30  Sept


----------



## redecouvert

hello ladies 
I was smiling as I read the thread...
T, I'll take you up on your offer...
I was in Chicago yesterday, stopped by Trader's Joe and hauled 5 bottles of conditioner...lol
no buy does not include makeup right...


----------



## natura87

I finished a bottle of Samy Pure shampoo (pink bottle) and Sunsilk Gel and Creme twist.


----------



## La Colocha

natura87 said:


> I finished a bottle of Samy Pure shampoo (pink bottle) and Sunsilk Gel and Creme twist.


 
How did you like the samy shampoo, i know their curl creme and foam are very popular on nc.com.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> T's Honey do list:
> Do inventory, sort everything put all items together shampoos, leave in ..etc
> Look at your storage, do you have everything in one place?
> You can wait until BF, you've tried everything
> There will always be sales, Macy have sales every week my weakness
> If you get weak and buy get less, stop buying large quantity
> Report back NLT 30 Sept


 
Sounds like a Plan. I will start my little 'pitiful' self-imposed no-buy challenge October 1st and will end it on BF. 

I haven't bought anything since Thursday *woo woo* when Jasmines had that Thursday Triple Threat.

*_still really p.o.'d about the lack of correspondence from ori-o. i will take that little sorry 2 ounces and KIM and never repurchase from them again. _

_lawd.....i hope i'm not like cbaby and the kbb. **never say never*_


----------



## La Colocha

I want my body oils. Ive been using my carols daughter but i want to save it because its expensive. I guess i can go to my herbal oil for a while until it gets here. Its not cold enough to use my shea butter but i use it on my feet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I want my body oils. Ive been using my carols daughter* but i want to save it because its expensive. I guess i can go to my herbal oil for a while until it gets here. Its not cold enough to use my shea butter but i use it on my feet.


 
Girl, You ain't gettin' nothin' from BJ !  

You betta' use up that CD's.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You ain't gettin' nothin' from BJ !
> 
> You betta' use up that CD's.


 
I know, but cd is my favorite body products. i will just use my herbal oil.


----------



## mkd

There is no telling when we will get shipping notices from HV.  I am not even going to try to guess.  

I used donna marie super buttercream and jane carter wrap and roll on my daughter's braids and twists and I got really great results.  I really like that wrap and roll  It gives a nice hold without being hard.  I should try it on my twist outs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *There is no telling when we will get shipping notices from HV. I am not even going to try to guess. *
> 
> I used donna marie super buttercream and jane carter wrap and roll on my daughter's braids and twists and I got really great results. I really like that wrap and roll It gives a nice hold without being hard. *I should try it on my twist outs*.


 
@1st Bolded: Me Either. 

The First one that jumps up & does the Brother Franklin -- will be who got their shipping notice from her!

@2nd Bolded: You Should.


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone.
last nightmy hair stayed nice it didnt shrink up since it was still wet like i thought it would.
i put my hair in 8 twists using kbb butter last night(love that stuff) and i hope it looks good enough for me to wear out lol. if it doesnt at least it was a good way foor me to prevent tangles over night.


----------



## chebaby

ok i just took my twists out and my hair looks good. i had to play with it for a little bit but i like it. tonight i dont feel like going through the whole process of doing my hair o i will just spray with water and re twists with kbb milk.


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> How did you like the samy shampoo, i know their curl creme and foam are very popular on nc.com.


 
I like it, not too stripping. I would repurchase it if I need poo, but I don't.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Man this thing is S-L-O-W today!

I can't hardly get in here to read or post.

No Fun


----------



## La Colocha

It might be your computer t, mine is fine. When is the last time you deleted your browsing history and cookies?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> It might be your computer t, mine is fine. When is the last time you deleted your browsing history and cookies?



What's that?

I'm ready to give up.erplexed  It's taking forever to Load the Pages.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *What's that*?
> 
> I'm ready to give up.erplexed  It's taking forever to Load the Pages.



 What browser do you have, internet explorer, firefox google chrome?


----------



## mkd

My computer is running so slowly too T.  Its annoying.  I will try to delete my cookies and browsing history.  The site has locked up my computer like 4 times.  

I feel like I need to buy more KBB.  I am not going to though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *My computer is running so slowly too T. Its annoying.* I will try to delete my cookies and browsing history. The site has locked up my computer like 4 times.
> 
> *I feel like I need to buy more KBB. I am not going to though.*


 
Girl, you'll prolly get this response around 9:00 Tonight (as slow as this mess it today).

If you think you need more (and it's a staple) you should buy another set (especially while it's B2 G1). What scents did you get this time?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, you'll prolly get this response around 9:00 Tonight (as slow as this mess it today).
> 
> If you think you need more (and it's a staple) you should buy another set (especially while it's B2 G1). What scents did you get this time?



I deleted my browsing history and cookies and I am running faster.  I use firefox.  

T, I got peach, chamomile sage and vanilla latte.  I wish I had gotten white tea instead chamomile sage.  I am realllllly considering buying another set but i may wait until BF.


----------



## La Colocha

Mk i don't want to influence you to purchase but wasn't black friday for karens 10% last year? And does she do the buy 2 get one often? If she does it often maybe you can wait until the next one. If not then you can get the milk now.


----------



## chebaby

i just re twisted my hair in 8 twists. i think im going to wear it like this for a while because im lazy and its easy. if i want it tighter to last longer i will just spray it with water first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies, not doing anything to my little hurr. 

I did rub on some Christine Gant Herbal Rich Hair Butter. It's very nice. _Expensive tho' for such a small amount_. So, I will try to use it really sparingly. It has alot of "Great" Ingredients in it.

For my Daily, right now, I am using Claudie Ends Insurance #1. Have a New Wig for Fall. Will start wearing that around the 4th of October. 

That 1st Monday (back to work).erplexed It's a shorty. I've kinda gotten use to what I was wearing this Summer (which was Big Hair). So, to return to a Short/Cropped-Style is going to be different.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah, Ya'll btw:  I am really proud of myself for not taking advantage of that Curlmart 17% Sale.  It was tempting, but I honestly couldn't even begin to think of a thing I need.  So, that's good.

I may be able to do this next six weeks handedly.  I sure hope so. 

I have alot of Great Products, now I need to put them to use.


----------



## chebaby

yall already know im relaxing and watching reruns of criminal minds lmao.

T, thats what i love about wigs. you can change it up as often as you want.
my styles dont change often. when i was relaxed i wore the same wrap all year long lmao.


----------



## chebaby

is the curlmart sale ove?. i still dont know if i want more curl junkie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *is the curlmart sale ove?*. i still dont know if i want more curl junkie.



I'm not sure Che.erplexed  

Lemme go look

I'm doing this FOR YOU!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm not sure Che.erplexed
> 
> Lemme go look
> 
> I'm doing this FOR YOU!



thank you for doing this for me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I put in that Code: 2DAY17 (STRICTLY AS AN EXPERIMENT LADIES) and it took it. 

I know it was a 48 Hour Sale, so it must be still on.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I put in that Code: 2DAY17 (STRICTLY AS AN EXPERIMENT LADIES) and it took it.
> 
> I know it was a 48 Hour Sale, so it must be still on.


thanx T. i appreciate that. i know it took extreme restraint


----------



## Loves Harmony

Sitting here debating if im going to order something from Karen sale. I would like to order the milk because i love the chamomile sage scent, but i just cant talk myself into purchasing the 6.5oz bottle for 16. The Hair milk reminds me of the SSI Coco Creme Leave in that 9 oz for $ 12.00. I love the chamomile sage scent tho and the coco creme only come in 1 scent.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Mk i don't want to influence you to purchase but wasn't black friday for karens 10% last year? And does she do the buy 2 get one often? If she does it often maybe you can wait until the next one. If not then you can get the milk now.


La, I think she did it last about 3 months ago.


----------



## chebaby

love, i was just about to make another karens purchase and had to stop myself. i cant wait to smell the peach passion scent.


----------



## Loves Harmony

I know your pain. 
Chebaby:
Are you going to make a purchase? lol lol

edit: you already made a purchase...


----------



## mkd

Yeah, Che I am going to stop myself too.  Its not that serious.  I am sure she will have the buy2get1 sale again and if not, I will jut order when i am low on product.


----------



## chebaby

love, i already made a purchase for the milk and butter combo, the cream and the mask. 

mkd, i keep telling myself she has these buy 2 get 1 sale often, and she does, so i dont need to jump on this. but you know how i am lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I guess my 'case' with Ori-O is a "done deal" since I haven't heard back from them.

That really suxs. Imma let it go tho'.  That's unfortunate because I only had good things to say about them.erplexed

Does anybody know if Vonnie got her situation with them recitified?  

I'd love to see how they deal with someone saying they never received their product.  If they can't even resolve someone receiving product that was partially full.


----------



## chebaby

T, thats a shame about ori. but we have so many other product lines to choose from so like La said its their loss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, thats a shame about ori. but we have so many other product lines to choose from so like La said its their loss.*


 
IK. It is.

I am putting her customer service skills on the level with that _other Lady_

I'm just hoping I don't like that Restorative Masque or the Buttercream Balanced Leave-In 

Because I do/did really like that Golden Jojoba Hydrating Conditioner.

I'm good though


----------



## chebaby

i still havent used the ori conditioner you sent me T. i will more than likely use it this week. maybe thursday since i dont wanna really do my hair anytime soon lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i still havent used *the ori conditioner you sent me T. i will more than likely use it this week.* maybe thursday since i dont wanna really do my hair anytime soon lmao.



Okay:  Lemme know what you think.  I know you said you liked the Curly Mango stuff you bought.


----------



## chebaby

yea i will let you know. im going to co wash with it and then use the mango to twist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks Che.

It will take me a while to get to those. I will be using Jasmine exclusively until Black Friday.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Che.
> 
> It will take me a while to get to those. *I will be using Jasmine exclusively* until Black Friday.


 
Me, too, just about. I'll be using the Avocado & Silk and the Nourishing for the next few weeks, at least. I need to use up some of those 8 oz jars before I do my Curl Junkie reup.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Me, too, just about. I'll be using the Avocado & Silk and the Nourishing for the next few weeks, at least. I need to use up some of those 8 oz jars* before I do my Curl Junkie reup.


 
Sounds like a Plan. 

I will be using the Ultra Nourishing, the A & S and the Babbasu Xtreme exclusively or at least until BF. So, for about the next 6 weeks or so.


----------



## Brownie518

Yeah, I'll be slippin' the Babassu in there, too. Mine is in Hello Sugar, smells good enough to eat!!

I can't wait to do my hair on Wednesday. My body is fighting a cold or flu or something and I've been feeling funky. Throat sore, aching body, all that. My hair always feels a way when I'm sick.


----------



## mkd

i hope you feel better brownie. 

T, have you used the ulta nourishing before?  i like it.


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks, m!! A lot of us around here are sick. This insane weather is messing us up. It was 90 something on Friday!! But then it went back to like 47 degree nights!! Crazy. 

I just got my 2 jars of the Nourishing so I'll use that to DC with this Wednesday. I'm gonna use the Sweet Yellow Pear


----------



## fattyfatfat

hey ladies. just coming in here to say that I havent forgotten about yall. Im just so busy lately! I havent used anything...however, Im still going strong with my transition. Im 29wks post as of today.


----------



## Brownie518

Wow, fatty!! 29 weeks!!! Good for you!!


----------



## Loves Harmony

Okay yal! I placed a order with KBB...


----------



## mkd

Loves Harmony said:


> Okay yal! I placed a order with KBB...


 
What did you get?


----------



## Loves Harmony

MKD
The hair milk in chamomile sage, eqyptian mask and peach..


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i had to go to the store and get some head and shoulders today. My scalp is just a mess and i just washed. Please pray for the deliverance of the colochas, lmao i need relief at least for a few days. I have nothing heavy to dc with to help counter the dryness that i may experience so i purchased bioinfusion hydrating conditioning balm also. Its a white jar with a black top, the ingredients look ok so i hope it helps. Sorry t i broke the no buy already but i know you will understand. I need to get this under control because i am miserable.  I will come back later and let you all know how it goes


----------



## mkd

Good luck La!  I hope it helps.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Good luck La!  I hope it helps.


 
Thanks mk. i finished my hair. I used an applicator bottle to get as much of my scalp as i could,( thanks t) and massaged it with the pads of my fingers. I could feel the shampoo working on my scalp and it did not strip my hair like i thought it would, i have used worse shampoos. I then sat under the dryer with the conditioning balm for a few minutes then rinsed and applied my moisturizer. I will know how my hair feels when it dries all the way. I didn't take my braids down to make it easier. I can still feel the medicine in the shampoo working. I can do this once a week. I will see how my hair does till wash day. And i put nothing on my scalp to give it a fair chance.


----------



## natura87

fattyfatfat said:


> hey ladies. just coming in here to say that I havent forgotten about yall. Im just so busy lately! I havent used anything...however, Im still going strong with my transition. Im *29wks post* as of today.


 

Congrats! I wanted to do a year or 2 of transitioning but I caved at 9 months.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies

I'm back from my final vacation of the "summer".  I went on a Women's Retreat at Sandy Cove.  It was amazing.  The Lord knew just what I needed.

I'm sitting here now with some henna in my hair.  I put it in around 11am and I'll wash it out around 3 or so.  I'm going to use a Skala to rinse with.  I gotta find some use for them.

I didn't use anything up this weekend.  I went swimming and in the hot tub and used my swimmer's condish and some Jasmines cream Rinse in Egg Nog.  I love at scent.  I hope she has it this winter too.

Now to get back to reading the 10 or so pages I missed since Thurs.erplexed

Ps.  Happy Belated Birthday Charz!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay, So... Umm.....Is anybody else joining me in a mini no-buy challenge until BF beginning October 1st?
> 
> I know BrownB said she would????
> 
> Is anyone else?
> 
> And I mean....not so much as a plastic cap!


 
I will T!!  I gotta move some product so I can bring in the BF goodies and a no buy is the way to go.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I guess my 'case' with Ori-O is a "done deal" since I haven't heard back from them.
> 
> That really suxs. Imma let it go tho'.  That's unfortunate because I only had good things to say about them.erplexed
> 
> *Does anybody know if Vonnie got her situation with them recitified?
> *
> I'd love to see how they deal with someone saying they never received their product.  If they can't even resolve someone receiving product that was partially full.


 
I went to the PO Friday to inquire about my package but there wasn't a Supervisor there so I was to wait for a call.  I will go back on Wednesday since I work all day tomorrow and I'm not leaving the house today.

I sent Ori another email and told them my neighbors don't have the package and that I've received other packages since the 9th (when it was supposed to arrive).  Still waiting on a return email.  We will see.


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies.
my twist out didnt turn out well so i co washed and detangled with honey hemp and then re twisted. i used kbb milk and cream and let it air dry for two hours. it was still wet so i let my windows in the car down to dry more on the way to work and then took the twists out. my hair is still damp but the twist out formed nicely and i have shine. the kbb cream gives great shine that the milk and butter dones not.
tonight i will re twist a tiny bit of cream.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, i got some mixed collard greens in the mail from mama today. Thank you. My hair feels good right now. Praying that the itches will stay at bay.


----------



## JJamiah

Hello everyone  HOw is everyone doing?

I am not purchasing anything (for me)  I have been using things in my stash. HUH, I can't wait until I atually use up 4 more items. Will treat myself to something. LOL 

Don't think Black Friday I will indulge in any shopping because I don't need anything. Honestly I have  brand new items not even opened. crazy.


----------



## La Colocha

Yall know nikos gave us skins so we can change the color of our screens. Scroll all the way down to the contact us area and its on the left side, click on it and pick your color.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

^^^^OOOOHHHHH!!  I likey!  This new forum isn't so bad after all.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Yall know nikos gave us skins so we can change the color of our screens. Scroll all the way down to the contact us area and its on the left side, click on it and pick your color.


 

I'm using Purple Passion....


----------



## chebaby

i have purple passion too lol. the purple reminds me of something i cant put my finger on.

anyway, my hair poofed up lol. i guess i knew it would since it was still damp. oh well. its still amazingly soft though. man this kbb cream is great for soft hair. i hope the new hair cream makes my hair feel just as good even though im not a huge fan of the texture.


----------



## Charz

Optimus Prime came over for my birthday! She used my Pibbs to dry her braidout and to do a HOT! We went clubbin with my friends afterwords!

She is super cool and on Saturday we are going to have a hair day!


Now I need to read the rest of this thread....


----------



## chebaby

that sounds like fun Charz.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i have purple passion too lol. the purple reminds me of something i cant put my finger on.
> 
> anyway, my hair poofed up lol. i guess i knew it would since it was still damp. oh well. its still amazingly soft though. man this kbb cream is great for soft hair. i hope the new hair cream makes my hair feel just as good even though im not a huge fan of the texture.



Che, don't be hard on yourself and twist outs, the weather is funky. Anytime it rains, imo most naturals hairs frizz, and puff I know mine do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *Optimus Prime came over for my birthday! She used my Pibbs to dry her braidout and to do a HOT! We went clubbin with my friends afterwords!
> 
> She is super cool and on Saturday we are going to have a hair day!*
> Now I need to read the rest of this thread....



Tell Her I (We) Said Hello!

Sounds like Mad-Fun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll.  I had a 'late' night tonight. So, I'm just now getting home.

My Jasmines came today and my Curlmart order.  I need to go open them so I can remember what I bought.

Fab wrote a complaint (in my behalf)to Ori.  She prolly thinks we're some Pyscho-PJ's or something. 

I appreciate her doing that, but I'm done with that (her).  Anyway, no answer.

It was a nice/nasty Customer Service note tho'.  Thanks Fab!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm loving the passion purple!!

I'm about to start twisting my hair up for the week.  Going to use Curls milkshake, almond pudding, and SSI hair butter.  I finally finished the first gallon of WDT and opened a year old SSI BB to DC after the henna.

Short work week for me!!  Give me time to recoop after a busy September.


----------



## chebaby

that sucks to have great products in your company but wont make too many sells because your customer service sucks. they better go back and read their hand books 

vonnie, i agree. the weather is a beast on hair. but i knew it was gonna poof anyway because i took them out too early. i dont mind the big curly fro look though anyway.


----------



## Shay72

I'm using the black & grey skin. I like it alot.

I want to do a no buy until Jan 1st. I don't need a thing. If Qhem debuts her dc during BF I will buy that. Otherwise I plan to stock up on body products during BF from Hairveda & Jasmines. I hope to use up a ton of hair products during this time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm loving the passion purple!!
> 
> I'm about to start twisting my hair up for the week.  Going to use Curls milkshake, almond pudding, and SSI hair butter.  I finally finished the first gallon of WDT and opened a year old SSI BB to DC after the henna.
> 
> Short work week for me!!  Give me time to recoop after a busy September.



Vonnie what happened with your Ori Order?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Sorry t i broke the no buy already but i know you will understand. I need to get this under control because i am miserable.*


 
Girl, You Already Know. I completely understand.erplexed 

Anyway, the No-Buy doesn't start until October 1st, so you're still "good".

I may do like Shay72 and extend it until January. 

I am just about to go crazy looking at all this stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I'm using the black & grey skin. I like it alot.
> 
> I want to do a no buy until Jan 1st. I don't need a thing. If Qhem debuts her dc during BF I will buy that. Otherwise I plan to stock up on body products during BF from Hairveda & Jasmines. I hope to use up a ton of hair products during this time.



That sounds like a plan, Shay. Not that I plan on joining you LOL! but that's good!!! October is good for me, for now! I'm going to stock up on Jasmine's body wash and that Jojoba exfoliating gelee, for sure. I wonder if Qhem will debut that DC. Has she mentioned it at all recently?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That sounds like a plan, Shay. Not that I plan on joining you LOL! but that's good!!! October is good for me, for now! *I'm going to stock up on Jasmine's body wash and that Jojoba exfoliating gelee, for sure. I wonder if Qhem will debut that DC. Has she mentioned it at all recently?


 
If I 'successfully' make it through October (which is highly doubtful). 

However......if possible I will extend it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> If I 'successfully' make it through October *(which is highly doubtfu*l).
> 
> However......if possible I will extend it.



Girl, stop!! You know you can do it!!! Just make it through October, then extend it a bit a time. Baby steps!! lol


----------



## chebaby

i havent heard any up dates on the qhemet deep conditioner but i am looking forward to it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I decided the Natural/Handmade Products are starting to accumulate excessively and are taking over my Master Bath. 

So, I will move them out to the Garage (especially now that it's cooler). 

I will still keep the Sitrinillah & the MHC in the "Fridge", but everything else is relocating up outta my crib.

Hopefully, I will use up alot of stuff during my October no-buy. That's a good 6-8 weeks. And if all goes well, and I manage to _buy just 1 or 2 things during BF_, I will join Shay and continue until the New Year.


----------



## mkd

SSI it sent shipping notices.  How long before HV sends hers?


----------



## mkd

You can do it T!


----------



## chebaby

ok i just read on another forum that if this batch goes to qhems expectations then she will release it next month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I cleared everything out of my Bath (except for 3 Jasmine DC'ers and the stuff I will use on my Hurr daily). Everything else, I took to Stashville. 

It has cooled off here considerably and doubtful if they'll be any more 90+ degree days here. 

We officially into "Fall" and it feels like it Crisp Yet Sunny.

I am Amazed at all the stuff I got! SMH.erplexed

I'm blaming ya'll w/these Natural Handmade companies......

Imma start trying to put a dent in this stuff *starting with Jasmines* especially since I have more of that on the way.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok i just read on another forum that if this batch goes to qhems expectations then she will release it next month.



Next Month being October.....  Don't tell me Imma break the challenge before I "Start" the Challenge


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Next Month being October..... *Don't tell me Imma break the challenge before I "Start" the Challenge*



Girl, quit!!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> SSI it sent shipping notices.  *How long before HV sends hers?*



Thanksgiving.......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Next Month being October.....  Don't tell me Imma break the challenge before I "Start" the Challenge


 
yep, thats what she said. like my father says "they see you coming"


----------



## chebaby

i dont have too many moisturizers. and i need some. i have been using my coconut confidence on my skin so all i have to moisturize my hair is shea butter(which i have been using on my face), kbb cream, kbb butter, oyin pudding, qhemet heavy cream, baby butter creme, and afroveda cocolatte. that just does not sound like a lot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yep, thats what she said. *like my father says "they see you coming"*


 
He's Right! My Mother use to say that too!



chebaby said:


> i dont have too many moisturizers. and i need some. i have been using my coconut confidence on my skin *so all i have to moisturize my hair is shea butter(which i have been using on my face), kbb cream, kbb butter, oyin pudding, qhemet heavy cream, baby butter creme, and afroveda cocolatte. that just does not sound like a lot*.


 
Girl, don't forget about Ori.... & that _*Beijaflores_. (which Fab had a problem with similar to mine that never did get 'rectified', so she placed them on her personal DO NOT BUY FROM list.)  

Imma start one too. If I would have 'known' that, re: beijaflores I wouldn't have purchased that stuff from them. I won't repurchase.


----------



## Ltown

Hey I can't sleep anymore, I had my root canal done yesterday it was fast and quick. I was so scared, HATE the dentist. So I crash early last night now I'm up.  Hope hv come through for everyone soon it nothing worst then to know your money been spend but nothing in hand. What is the shelf life? The down side for me as PJ is I switch up so much my natural products would expire. This is why I had to cut back and stick to the basics buying/storing. I had so much forgot about stuff beside need to save $$ dd school supplies are crazy I can't imagine having more than one. Mkd, JJ save up when your babies get older it will be more. dd 16 and the first week of school I spend $200 ( graphic calculator, pictures, test, supplies) crazy. See what happen when you don't sleep! rant early in the morning


----------



## mkd

Ltown, mine babies are still little.  I know the older they get, the more expensive everything gets.  I think about that often.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I wish I could be at home in the bed.  The weather is cool and rainy.  Perfect for sleeping.

It took me forever to complete my twists last night I started at 9pm and didn't finish until 230a.  I started doing them small and just kept going even though now that they are dry they don't seem much smaller than my 3 hour twists.

I finished a sample of Sweet Almond Pudding.  I have an 8oz I cracked open to finish my hair with.  Mozeke is definitely on the BF list  for me and some friends.

Still no word back from Ori.  IDT you were right about this one.  The thing that is killing me is I have no product and out the money (for now).   I will send another email this evening after work.  I bet they think the U1B1 has a conspiracy against them.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Vonnie, I agree  Mozeke's products are great for twists she's on my BF list as well.
I'm sorry though that ori hasn't rectified your matter as yet. I can't understand why some people go into business if they don't have a clue about customer service.

Ltown I hope you feel better and was able to get some rest.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hey I can't sleep anymore, *I had my root canal done yesterday it was fast and quick.* I was so scared, HATE the dentist.


 
I had a follow-up today (sutures removed). I have to go back AGAIN November 1st. At least I have some time in-between.

In Hair News: I am trying to comb through my hair and keep SSK's at bay since I plan to Self-Relax this weekend. I got alot of SSK's, so I've been taking my time with those, rubbing them w/oil and tryna' work them out.

Not sure if I'll get any packages today. Maybe that little "stank" 2 ounces from O.O. I feel like throwing that in the Trash. 

Insult My Buying Power Will You? Hmp. I don't think so. btw: Fab never received a response from them. 

Anyway, still using Christine Gant's Herbal Rich Hair Butter. It feels really good & light too (like Mixed Greens). but different. That Chile sho' know what to do. 

It feels really good. I'll keep using this to try to keep SSK's away.


----------



## chebaby

vonnie did you pay with paypal? if you did you can get your money back but i think you have to wait 40 days or something like that.

last night i spritzed my hair with a little water and twisted in 14 twists using kbb hair cream. when i tell you my hair is so soft and shiny that is an understatement. man i hope the new hair cream can make my hair just as shiny. i can get softness but its hard to make my hair shine.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown, it seems like i cant get to sleep anymore either. and when i do sleep its forever lol. one day last week i didnt wake up until 10 before i was to be at work.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I had a follow-up today (sutures removed). I have to go back AGAIN November 1st. At least I have some time in-between.
> 
> In Hair News: I am trying to comb through my hair and keep SSK's at bay since I plan to Self-Relax this weekend. I got alot of SSK's, so I've been taking my time with those, rubbing them w/oil and tryna' work them out.
> 
> Not sure if I'll get any packages today. Maybe that little "stank" 2 ounces from O.O. I feel like throwing that in the Trash.
> 
> Insult My Buying Power Will You? Hmp. I don't think so. btw: Fab never received a response from them.
> 
> Anyway, still using Christine Gant's Herbal Rich Hair Butter. It feels really good & light too (like Mixed Greens). but different. That Chile sho' know what to do.
> 
> It feels really good. I'll keep using this to try to keep SSK's away.



im not surprised Fab didnt get a response. lol they probably think LHCF is out to get them lmao. you know when stuff like this happens they never seem to think they insulted the customer. heck, you should be happy with the 2oz olive branch she extended to you


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im not surprised Fab didnt get a response. lol they probably think LHCF is out to get them lmao. you know when stuff like this happens they never seem to think they insulted the customer. heck, you should be happy with the 2oz olive branch she extended to you*


 
I should go check to see if it's out there. 

She prolly changed her mind, since we gave her the blues..... 

Which she/they _well_ deserved. Especially if Vonnie's situation doesn't get rectified.  

Good Point Che: I'd give them a few more days to address it and then I'd file a Dispute w/PayPal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I feel like buying something......

That's a Shame.  I'm not tho' ya'll. 

I know I have until October 1st to make my last & final purchase (should I decide to) until BF.

Last night was an real eye-opener when I hauled all that stuff out to the garage.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I feel like buying something......
> 
> That's a Shame.  I'm not tho' ya'll.
> 
> I know I have until October 1st to make my last & final purchase (should I decide to) until BF.
> 
> Last night was an real eye-opener when I hauled all that stuff out to the garage.


 
last night i was going thorugh my products and i dont think i have as much as i originally thought. i have a ton of leave in but some of my products are junk. like i have a drawer full of oils i know im not going to use. i purchased them when i was on an oil kick lol. and then i have a drawer full of crap i didnt like but i dont want to throw away lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> last night i was going thorugh my products and i dont think i have as much as i originally thought. *i have a ton of leave in but some of my products are junk. like i have a drawer full of oils i know im not going to use. i purchased them when i was on an oil kick lol.* and then i have a drawer full of crap i didnt like but i dont want to throw away lol.


 
You can always use your Junk Oils in your Pre-Poo. You do pre-poos don't you? I stopped all that when I switched to Co-Washing. 

And you can always do a HOT. 

I stopped buying so many oils because I know I'm not really going to use them. 

Although I did just buy some Cocosta & Avosoya from the HV Sale.

I still have a 'few' oils, but not like I had. 

I will always keep Argan Oil on Hand and that may be it. I have a big bottle of Wheat Germ Oil. After I use the WhGO, I may stick with just Hempseed for my Ceramides. But I won't have 50-11 Oils again. I don't need it.

Speaking of which....I may start putting a drop or 2 of the oils on my hair w/my DC'ers just to use them up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> You can always use your Junk Oils in your Pre-Poo. You do pre-poos don't you? I stopped all that when I switched to Co-Washing.
> 
> And you can always do a HOT.
> 
> I stopped buying so many oils because I know I'm not really going to use them.
> 
> Although I did just buy some Cocosta & Avosoya from the HV Sale.
> 
> I still have a 'few' oils, but not like I had.
> 
> I will always keep Argan Oil on Hand and that may be it. I have a big bottle of Wheat Germ Oil. After I use the WhGO, I may stick with just Hempseed for my Ceramides. But I won't have 50-11 Oils again. I don't need it.
> 
> Speaking of which....I may start putting a drop or 2 of the oils on my hair w/my DC'ers just to use them up.


 
i pre poo. i used to mix them in pre poos and conditioners for co washing. i guess i have to go back to that. i forgot all about my sweet almond oil. i like it wayyyyy better than jojoba oil but im still not that into oils anymore. i rather seal with creams and butters than to seal with an oil.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, Im writing down my reggie for the week, going to be following it every week from now on. My products in rotation:

head and shoulders i still have a few itches but nothing unbearable, it takes a few washes to get under control. 

burts bee's prepoo, i will use this on my length only and not near the scalp.
Shea oil
kimmay leave-in
moisture maniac
bioinfusion conditioning balm
mixed greens
qhems theraputic pomade
peppermint/ tea tree oil spritz

These are my winter products, the only thing that i will add in the summer is a moisture spritz. That is it keeping it pretty simple, the few odds and ends products that i have will be given to coworkers and dh is going the use the bsp for his hair. It has a sweet and kind of musky smell that can pass for a man's products. No matter how good other things sound im sticking to these and i will only purchase to reup when used up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *dh is going the use the bsp for his hair.* It has a sweet and kind of musky smell that can pass for a man's products.



Why did you give up BSP?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Why did you give up BSP?


 
I like it but its too heavy even when used in moderation, easy to build up on my scalp. When i get that under control i may use it sparingly, its a humectant anyway and probably won't do me any good in the winter. A little goes a long way so if i do want to use it i know it will be here.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I feel like buying something......
> 
> That's a Shame.  I'm not tho' ya'll.
> 
> I know I have until October 1st to make my last & final purchase (should I decide to) until BF.
> 
> Last night was an real eye-opener when I hauled all that stuff out to the garage.





Yay you did a inventory and open you eyes! Buy something for the house if your hands itdhing to spend, do you need new curtain, towels, etc, clothes? Since it getting cooler less sweating and this include hot flashes and workout sweating. So less washing, less use of products, more still in stash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Yay you did a inventory and open you eyes! Buy something for the house if your hands itdhing to spend, do you need new curtain, towels, etc, clothes? Since it getting cooler less sweating and this include hot flashes and workout sweating. So less washing, less use of products, more still in stash.



Thanks LT!  Girl, I ain't buying nothing. 

I said I _'feel'_ like it, but I won't.  I don't need a thing.  

I bought a few pairs of pants for work this week (or last week) from NY & Co.  I'm good.

I just had a feelin'........but nothing overwhelming or overpowering.  And besides, even though I don't 'fear' "Shelf-Life" I need to really concentrate on what I have here and getting it down.  Imma stick to it.  Only way I'll break it is, if Qhem has a Sale or somebody has a 25% off or something crazy. 

*Good Lookin' Out*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Is anyone looking at buying Afroveda's New Emu Oil Products?  They are coming out October 1st.  

I may get the Conditioner and possibly the Oil.  (After I just told Che I ain't buying no more oils)

I won't get them until Black Friday.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  I feel like buying something too but I am not going to.  I see KBB extended the buy2get1 sale until thursday.  I want to buy some more but I will not.  Che, you are making me want to try her hair cream though.  I also want to try the Donna Marie dream curl cream.  I like her butter cream a lot.  

I am going to wash my hair tonight with the bee mine shampoo bar.  And then twist with the donna marie butter cream and KBB milk.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Hey ladies.  I feel like buying something too but I am not going to.  I see KBB extended the buy2get1 sale until thursday.  I want to buy some more but I will not.  Che, you are making me want to try her hair cream though.  I also want to try the Donna Marie dream curl cream.  I like her butter cream a lot.
> 
> I am going to wash my hair tonight with the bee mine shampoo bar.  And then twist with the donna marie butter cream and KBB milk.


 
i wish she didnt change the formula. i think you would love the kbb hair cream. im waiting on my package to come so i can see if the new cream compares.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is anyone looking at buying Afroveda's New Emu Oil Products?  They are coming out October 1st.
> 
> I may get the Conditioner and possibly the Oil.  (After I just told Che I ain't buying no more oils)
> 
> I won't get them until Black Friday.


 
what new products. i dont see anything on the website.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> what new products. i dont see anything on the website.


 
I got an e-mail last week _or so_ and they were taking "Pre-Orders too" 

They are Launching an Emu Oil:  Oil, Shampoo & Conditioner.


----------



## mkd

Oh yeah and I am going to use the jane carter wrap and roll on my twists too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got an e-mail last week _or so_ and they were taking "Pre-Orders too"
> 
> They are Launching an Emu Oil: Oil, Shampoo & Conditioner.


 

Nvrmnd.  I thought I could cut & paste it, but I can't.  It was in their Newsletter.


----------



## chebaby

emu oil oil shampoo and conditioner. sounds good but im a sucker for leave ins and deep treatments and butters so she lost me on that one.
my kbb order still has not shipped. im a little salty about that because im used to her shipping next day.
and just so you know she has extended the buy 2 get one a few more days.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey ladies!! 
Drive by post..

Some realizations I have come to. Bad customer service = Fab not ever buying from again...

We.. us in this thread.. spend a GRIP on hair products.. most of those from handmade vendors....

In return; we get half filled bottles, changed ingredients, smaller sizes, no responses to emails, slow shipping, high shipping..etc.. And a lot of these vendors are not even making their own STUFF! They are buying bases (pre-made stuff) adding a scent or two and selling it to us at crazy mark ups..Now I will never be the one whipping up my own conditioner I don't think.. but I am seriously looking at how the vendors treat me and the rest of the buying community. 

It makes me boil when they think they can make a quick buck.. and keep it pushing.. and for that reason here is Fab's black list of vendors... vendors I'm just not purchasing from because it's not worth the headache.

KBB - has done all of the above
HV - after this last order.. that's a wrap... 
Ori - I sent her an email about T's problem too and still no response.. just don't give a damn
Beija Flor - sent me a 1/2 bottle of creme brulee in Nov and still won't respond to emails about her promise to give me 50% off my next order... so no next order
Butter and bars - my first order and I had to ask for shipping.. and guess what she sent.. "just shipping info".. she didn't even ship it until yesterday when I emailed again..

Okay vent over.. but I am just sick of spending my $$ on people that don't no how to treat me. I mean I know my little $50 orders don't even cause a blip on the big picture.. but ay.. it starts with one!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> what new products. i dont see anything on the website.


 
Traditionally Ayurvedic. Naturally You.

Here's the link to preorder the products....The conditioner sounds good.


----------



## mkd

Che, last time I ordered from KBB, my order showed processing on her site and it just showed up less than a week after I ordered. I dont think her site is accurate. 

Fab, I wanted to try the Ori buttercream but won't be ordering from there at all so next...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey ladies!!
> Drive by post..
> 
> Some realizations I have come to. Bad customer service = Fab not ever buying from again...
> 
> We.. us in this thread.. spend a GRIP on hair products.. most of those from handmade vendors....
> 
> In return; we get half filled bottles, changed ingredients, smaller sizes, no responses to emails, slow shipping, high shipping..etc.. And a lot of these vendors are not even making their own STUFF! They are buying bases (pre-made stuff) adding a scent or two and selling it to us at crazy mark ups..Now I will never be the one whipping up my own conditioner I don't think.. but I am seriously looking at how the vendors treat me and the rest of the buying community.
> 
> It makes me boil when they think they can make a quick buck.. and keep it pushing.. and for that reason here is Fab's black list of vendors... vendors I'm just not purchasing from because it's not worth the headache.
> 
> KBB - has done all of the above
> HV - after this last order.. that's a wrap...
> Ori - I sent her an email about T's problem too and still no response.. just don't give a damn
> Beija Flor - sent me a 1/2 bottle of creme brulee in Nov and still won't respond to emails about her promise to give me 50% off my next order... so no next order
> Butter and bars - my first order and I had to ask for shipping.. and guess what she sent.. "just shipping info".. she didn't even ship it until yesterday when I emailed again..
> 
> *Okay vent over.. but I am just sick of spending my $$ on people that don't no how to treat me.* I mean I know my little $50 orders don't even cause a blip on the big picture.. but ay.. it starts with one!


 
Girl.......We are All On Board with this and are >>HERE<<. 

You're right about everything.  After talking to you, I composed my own list too.

Them, $50, $60, $70, $100 add up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Fab, I wanted to try the Ori buttercream but won't be ordering from there at all so next...



pm me.  I'll sell you one.


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd - you can get a healthy sample from me.. shoot and if you like it.. you know T got it!

I mean where else can you literally pay somebody for something and expect to get it weeks  (months) later.. I mean.. and by making it acceptable.. we just made it worse for everybody.. like HV.. we know we gonna wait 6 weeks for stuff.. do you know how many times she will have turned our money over in 6 weeks....??? She could essentially not even buy the stuff to make the products until she's had our money for 4 weeks.. I'm not saying she does that.. but makes you go hmmm....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> @mkd - you can get a healthy sample from me.. shoot and if you like it.. you know T got it!
> 
> I mean where else can you literally pay somebody for something and expect to get it weeks (months) later.. I mean.. and by making it acceptable.. we just made it worse for everybody.. like HV.. we know we gonna wait 6 weeks for stuff.. do you know how many times she will have turned our money over in 6 weeks....??? She could essentially not even buy the stuff to make the products until she's had our money for 4 weeks.. I'm not saying she does that.. but makes you go hmmm....


 

OOOO Stop Girl!  

You makin' my No-Buy Challenge that much easier.  

I'm glad you did a Drive-By

You Preachin'. 

*does the Brother Franklin to what Fab is sayin'*


----------



## *fabulosity*

@IDareT'sHair

I watched that Bro Franklin and DIED laughing.... but now my sermon is over because it's time to go 

 

Try not to buy anything while I'm gone....


----------



## La Colocha

Fab that is why i love you, you will tell the truth and shame the devil * Runs up and down the hallway doing the holy ghost roll*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *I watched that Bro Franklin and DIED laughing*.... but now my sermon is over because it's time to go
> 
> 
> 
> Try not to buy anything while I'm gone....



Girl, there are 2 Brother Franklin Dances.  You have to watch them BOTH to get the Full Effect.


----------



## La Colocha

[video=youtube;1ZUfFTd0anw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZUfFTd0anw[/video]


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> i dont have too many moisturizers. and i need some. i have been using my coconut confidence on my skin so all i have to moisturize my hair is shea butter(which i have been using on my face), kbb cream, kbb butter, oyin pudding, qhemet heavy cream, baby butter creme, and afroveda cocolatte. that just does not sound like a lot.


Girl you are too funny 



chebaby said:


> yep, thats what she said. like my father says "they see you coming"


I already put out there that I was buying the Qhem dc so I'm good . I ain't breaking no rules.

Fab--I hear you. Of course you are telling the truth but I will ALWAYS buy Hairveda.


----------



## chebaby

Fab, i completely agree with you. shoot i still feel bad that i went back and ordered from kbb. i guess thats the junkie in me. but i agree that we make it easy for them to take the money and send products whenever they feel like it.
i always thought it was odd when they say that they make your order when you order. somehow i dont buy that if you make a bunch of products ahead of time its not as good. chile please, you know how many of us keep products for a year at a time and its supposed to be used in 6 months lol.
and i know nothing about mixing ingredients but what are they doing where it takes 2 weeks for a product to be just right before they can ship it out???


----------



## Ltown

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey ladies!!
> Drive by post..
> 
> Some realizations I have come to. Bad customer service = Fab not ever buying from again...
> 
> We.. us in this thread.. spend a GRIP on hair products.. most of those from handmade vendors....
> 
> In return; we get half filled bottles, changed ingredients, smaller sizes, no responses to emails, slow shipping, high shipping..etc.. And a lot of these vendors are not even making their own STUFF! They are buying bases (pre-made stuff) adding a scent or two and selling it to us at crazy mark ups..Now I will never be the one whipping up my own conditioner I don't think.. but I am seriously looking at how the vendors treat me and the rest of the buying community.
> 
> It makes me boil when they think they can make a quick buck.. and keep it pushing.. and for that reason here is Fab's black list of vendors... vendors I'm just not purchasing from because it's not worth the headache.
> 
> KBB - has done all of the above
> HV - after this last order.. that's a wrap...
> Ori - I sent her an email about T's problem too and still no response.. just don't give a damn
> Beija Flor - sent me a 1/2 bottle of creme brulee in Nov and still won't respond to emails about her promise to give me 50% off my next order... so no next order
> Butter and bars - my first order and I had to ask for shipping.. and guess what she sent.. "just shipping info".. she didn't even ship it until yesterday when I emailed again..
> 
> Okay vent over.. but I am just sick of spending my $$ on people that don't no how to treat me. I mean I know my little $50 orders don't even cause a blip on the big picture.. but ay.. it starts with one!



Say it Sister! I said it before too they are buying those ingredient at discount doc it up and $$$. I'm going back to basic aubrey, ayurveda, bss already made products.  Hair has not change since using naturals so it ain't broke, ain't going broke messing around with bad service.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i forgot to add that i did see on another forum that many companies, like Fab said, buy these pre made formulas and then add an oil or two and sell it as there own.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Even still.......I know I ain't mixing up nothing, so I got to roll with it (for now).

I ain't buying no fragrances tryna' doctor up some mess I done mixed up in the kitchen.

I ain't doing it.  So, I will continue to purchase 'wisely'.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey ladies!!
> Drive by post..
> 
> Some realizations I have come to. Bad customer service = Fab not ever buying from again...
> 
> We.. us in this thread.. spend a GRIP on hair products.. most of those from handmade vendors....
> 
> In return; we get half filled bottles, changed ingredients, smaller sizes, no responses to emails, slow shipping, high shipping..etc.. And a lot of these vendors are not even making their own STUFF! They are buying bases (pre-made stuff) adding a scent or two and selling it to us at crazy mark ups..Now I will never be the one whipping up my own conditioner I don't think.. but I am seriously looking at how the vendors treat me and the rest of the buying community.
> 
> It makes me boil when they think they can make a quick buck.. and keep it pushing.. and for that reason here is Fab's black list of vendors... vendors I'm just not purchasing from because it's not worth the headache.
> 
> KBB - has done all of the above
> HV - after this last order.. that's a wrap...
> Ori - I sent her an email about T's problem too and still no response.. just don't give a damn
> Beija Flor - sent me a 1/2 bottle of creme brulee in Nov and still won't respond to emails about her promise to give me 50% off my next order... so no next order
> Butter and bars - my first order and I had to ask for shipping.. and guess what she sent.. "just shipping info".. she didn't even ship it until yesterday when I emailed again..
> 
> Okay vent over.. but I am just sick of spending my $$ on people that don't no how to treat me. I mean I know my little $50 orders don't even cause a blip on the big picture.. but ay.. it starts with one!


 

AMEN I have my own list of culprits. Enough is enough


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *AMEN I have my own list of culprits. Enough is enough*


 
IK. I think we are all "reasonable" PJ's and will give the Vendor appropriate time to rectify the situation. 

But still we expect total satisfaction. Here are some situations, that come to mind, I encountered that I was totally pleased with the outcome.

Bee Mine: Had Mold in it when I opened it, Seller refunded the $ and sent me a brand new jar.

Mozeke: Shipped product Lid came off and spilled in package --- Shipped out another Full Sized Order Stat

Jasmines: Was in between moving, did not ship product. Refunded the $ and once she moved, sent me the product(s) I had ordered Free of Charge

Claudie: Placed an order for a 4 ounce. Arrived, 1/2 was spilled. Replaced it with a 8 ounce order.

nbdcosmetics: Overcharged on Shipping. Refunded Money.

Curlmart: Had a product spill. Reshipped another product. No Questions asked


Sayin' It's not Rocket Science to Provide Excellent Customer Service.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> oh and i forgot to add that i did see on another forum that many companies, like Fab said, buy these pre made formulas and then add an oil or two and sell it as there own.


 
Yep, I saw that too.  I just didn't want to knock anyone's hustle.  But I will not be ordering from companies that use a base.  For what when I can just buy the base.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Think HHJ 2011 we'll all be much wiser and more informed consumers about our product purchases & choices.

I suspect that we're going to be very shrewd with whom we spend our dollars with in the New Year.:dollar:


----------



## chebaby

how do you know when a company has a pre made mase for a product? ive seen a few products that have practically the same ingredients but i still use them lol. trader joes and giovanni are practically the same products but trader joes is cheaper.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Think HHJ 2011 we'll all be much wiser and more informed consumers about our product purchases & choices.
> 
> I suspect that we're going to be very shrewd with whom we spend our dollars with in the New Year.:dollar:


 i agree T. i was very hurt and pissed at kbb but i punked out and reordered from her. i need to get this package and keep it moving. i am in love with her products but then i think about it and i look like a fool spending money on a company that couldnt care less about my few dollars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i agree T. i was very hurt and pissed at kbb* but i punked out and reordered from her. i need to get this package and keep it moving. i am in love with her products but then i think about it and i look like a fool spending money on a company that couldnt care less *about my few dollars.*



Girl, them ain't no "few" dollas.  Them 'few' dollas ADD UP!

And right now, she has alot of people upset with her.  I don't visit 'other hair forums', but her Customer Dissatisfaction on this Forum alone should be enough to make her take Notice.

She can become a _Has Been_ overnight with her web-based customers if she don't treat her customers right.

I wonder how they treat the customers that actually come into her Brick & Motar locations?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Well Ladies.  This is the mess that was sent to me today from O.O.  I plan on filing a dispute.  They never mention sending out product or refunding money.  I'm too heated after reading this.
*Emailed Sept 27*
Hello Ori,

I've checked with things on my end and none of my neighbors have it.  I'm waiting to hear from the Post Office to see if they may have it there, which they believe is unlikely since I've had 2 or 3 other packages delivered since your package shipped and they got here safely.  Have you been able to find out any more information or have any other recommendations for resolving this situation?  I look forward to hearing from you. 

Sincerely,

*Received today*
Have you been able to locate the package? We sent it to your address 

I am not sure what might have happened to the package since it seems that the post office in the correct zipcode at least attempted to deliver the package. If you have received other packages since the date ous was supposed to have been delivered, then perhaps someone stole the package.
If the package is still lost, continue working with the post office. They should still have information regarding this shipment on file. We are sorry this happened to you. Please keep us updated.

-Ori


----------



## IDareT'sHair

This One Goes Through Me Like Hot Grease!

I told you something was 'wrong' with a particular product, don't tell me to send you the product back and then you'll send me out another one when you get the one back from me.........

What kind of sense does that make?  Especially, if I am not a chronic complainer and I am a frequent customer of yours.  If I tell you something is wrong.  Then it's wrong.  It's just that simple.

Although it has never personally happened to me (yet) and I hope it never does, I've read people saying this non-sense.  That's just plain tacky.  I got to pay postage to mail you something back that you screwed up!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> This One Goes Through Me Like Hot Grease!
> 
> I told you something was 'wrong' with a particular product, don't tell me to send you the product back and then you'll send me out another one when you get the one back from me.........
> 
> What kind of sense does that make?  Especially, if I am not a chronic complainer and I am a frequent customer of yours.  If I tell you something is wrong.  Then it's wrong.  It's just that simple.
> 
> Although it has never personally happened to me (yet) and I hope it never does, I've read people saying this non-sense.  That's just plain tacky.  I got to pay postage to mail you something back that you screwed up!


girl i HATE this. this is basically what kbb did to me. who ever i was on the phone with basically told me that i didnt know what i was talking about because the ingredients hadnt changed and then she asked me what color was my cream/butter. wtf??? they are both a white/off white color. girl she pissed me off. i told her "look i have 2 jars upstairs and this one is different than both jars". she told me she would ship me out another jar but i needed to send her my jar back. i didnt


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I just don't see how you can be a relatively "new" kid on the block and disrespect customers like this.  There are many times at my job that we make mistakes or things happen and my company or I have to eat the cost to keep our reputation and build our brand.  This should be the same mentality of an up and coming online vendor.  You have to have risk/sacrifice built into your budget because things happen and its better to lose a couple $$ here then to have bad lip service and lose a ton of customers.

Reputation=$$$ in the long run.  The better your reputation/brand the more $$$ you expect to make.


----------



## chebaby

so basically Vonnie, it is your problem. that is what i got from the email


----------



## chebaby

OO know they are wrong for that email. they are basically saying that it is too bad you didnt get the package but i sent it out so oh well. let me know if you find it but i wont be shipping you another box.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby said:


> so basically Vonnie, it is your problem. that is what i got from the email



Sounds like it.  However it's about to be their problem too when I ask for my $ back.  Go buy me some Mozeke shoot I'd even buy me some more Jessicurl just to be real evil.


----------



## mkd

i wonder if she even cares that people are complaining?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I just don't see how you can be a relatively "new" kid on the block and disrespect customers like this.* There are many times at my job that we make mistakes or things happen and my company or I have to eat the cost to keep our reputation and build our brand. This should be the same mentality of an up and coming online vendor. You have to have risk/sacrifice built into your budget because things happen and its better to lose a couple $$ here then to have bad lip service and lose a ton of customers.
> 
> Reputation=$$$ in the long run. The better your reputation/brand the more $$$ you expect to make.


 
And they were _"ok"_ I mean they aren't/weren't like the "Be All to End All" In Hairdom or anything.

I still felt the prices should have stayed where they were for such a relatively new line (like you said). That's the price of doing business. You got to make concessions for things to go wrong/mishaps and such.

Truthfully, I won't miss it. I'll use up what I have and KIM.

I was mad about my stuff being not totally filled, but the response you got is totally unacceptable. I hope PayPal refunds your money ASAP.


----------



## Brownie518

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Sounds like it.  However it's about to be their problem too when I ask for my $ back.  Go buy me some Mozeke shoot I'd even buy me some more Jessicurl just to be real evil.


 
Vonnie, make sure you file that dispute with paypal!!! 

She's basically telling you Yeah, well, that sucks for you. Peace!...Dead wrong!!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> girl i HATE this. this is basically what kbb did to me. who ever i was on the phone with basically told me that i didnt know what i was talking about because the ingredients hadnt changed and then she asked me what color was my cream/butter. wtf??? they are both a white/off white color. girl she pissed me off. i told her "look i have 2 jars upstairs and this one is different than both jars". she told me she would ship me out another jar but i needed to send her my jar back.* i didnt*



@ the bolded:  Good for you!!! 


That being said, I'm dying to know how the Peach Passion smells!!  I was gonna get something in that scent. I love Peach!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> i wonder if she even cares that people are complaining?


 
i doubt it. we already spent our money. she probably doesnt know how big this site is with all the members and lurkers and word of mouth.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thank you Ladies!!  You are all great e-friends.

I will file the dispute in the morning.

Little sleep + Long day + a belly full of food = 1 sleepy Vonnie

Good night Ladies.  I have to get up early and finish some charts for work by 7am.

Really appreciate you Ladies.  Hasta manana


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @ the bolded:  Good for you!!!
> 
> 
> That being said, I'm dying to know how the Peach Passion smells!!  I was gonna get something in that scent. I love Peach!


 
 girl i felt so bad i didnt send it back but i soon got over that lmao.
i got a milk and butter in the peach passion scent and i cant wait to smell it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> And they were _"ok"_ I mean they aren't/weren't like the "Be All to End All" In Hairdom or anything.
> 
> I still felt the prices should have stayed where they were for such a relatively new line (like you said). That's the price of doing business. You got to make concessions for things to go wrong/mishaps and such.
> 
> Truthfully, I won't miss it. I'll use up what I have and KIM.
> 
> I was mad about my stuff being not totally filled, but the response you got is totally unacceptable. I hope PayPal refunds your money ASAP.


 
i agree they were only ok. you know i am quick to say a product wasnt all that


----------



## chebaby

and if she wanted to raise the prices she should have waited like afroveda did. clearly people were mad that AV jumped from $9 to $12 but she already had a following. just like kbb. look how many times she has had complaints on the forum alone. but she already has her following.


----------



## mkd

Oh hayle no Vonnie!  I will NEVA order from Ori.  NEVA.  I felt the same way about KBB until I tried it. But I am so disgusted by Ori, I can't belive this!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i doubt it. we already spent our money. she probably doesnt know how big this site is with all the members and lurkers and word of mouth.


 
Honey, she thinks she got over, but I tell you what..........She ain't got over on nuthin'.  

Like Che said, with all the Lurkers up in this thread.....Folx need to know to proceed with caution.:mob:

Besides that, I think she out-priced herself when she took those prices up. I can get SSI or something comparable with a Stellar Reputation (_at least my dealings with her_). Bottles are similar sized etc.....and I know I'm going to get top notched service and a decent product.

Ori Who?


----------



## chebaby

yea i wont order from ori either. i like the mango butter but once that sample is done im done. i still dont even know if i like the other styler i have.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Honey, she thinks she got over, but I tell you what..........She ain't got over on nuthin'.
> 
> Like Che said, with all the Lurkers up in this thread.....Folx need to know to proceed with caution.:mob:
> 
> Besides that, I think she out-priced herself when she took those prices up. I can get SSI or something comparable with a Stellar Reputation (_at least my dealings with her_). Bottles are similar sized etc.....and I know I'm going to get top notched service and a decent product.
> 
> Ori Who?


 
 she screwed up. she probably went into business thinking someone would try to get over on her but it seems she did it to herself. i guess they dont know we love to buy products. and we will, as long as the service is good.


----------



## Day36

I hope you ladies are giving reviews in the Ori thread. I know you guys dont want to rain on their parade, but I would want to know about this. I know I wont even purchase Ori based on just Vonnie's and T's experiences. Ori is dead arse wrong. It's making me angry. And to tell the truth, as much as I love HV, Billy getting on my damn nerves with this long wait bs. If you gonna make me wait, you better leave my damn money alone. All I know is I better get some news/my package soon.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Oh wow.. I didn't mean to get the U1B1 girls up in arms over here...
But enough is enough..
Che don't feel bad.. my first order with KBB took 40+days.. they shipped it the day I called to complain.. and then had the nerve to have UPS return it in mid delivery. And I still like a damn fool ordered from them again. 

I was just looking through September paypal purchases (ALL hair stuff)! and I have spent somebody's mortgage or car note this month on hair products... But Ori got some nerve Vonnie... I would send another email for you.. but she'd probably ignore that one as well.. But if they see that they can get away with this foolishness.. it will never change... I think you should respond to her OUTRIGHT.. so she can't pretend she doesn't understand that you want your order to be replaced.

I also said I wouldn't buy from HV again.. at least 1.5 years ago.. but again I try to give folks the benefit of the doubt.. that they are working on continuous improvement.. but I guess not.. but betcha this time I won't be back.

Don't worry Shay.. I know you Stan for HV.. always have and always will!


----------



## chebaby

i agree with fab, vonnie, you need to send them an email saying that you want a replacement package and see what they say next. even though i dont think you should have to ask its still worth a try. unless you really just want your money back.

and about hairveda, her products are good. but i cant believe how long it takes to get products. i remember a few months ago i ordered 1 4oz jar of product and it took 3 weeks to get it. you telling me it takes 2+ weeks to make a 4oz jar of product????


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i agree with fab, vonnie, you need to send them an email saying that you want a replacement package and see what they say next. even though i dont think you should have to ask its still worth a try. unless you really just want your money back.
> 
> and about hairveda, her products are good. but i cant believe how long it takes to get products. i remember a few months ago i ordered 1 4oz jar of product and it took 3 weeks to get it. you telling me it takes 2+ weeks to make a 4oz jar of product????


 
yes! hairveda is slow! Having a huge sale is no excuse for poor service. You told us about the sale a month before it started, so you shoulda had ur ish together, and you shut down to prep for the sale, then you shut down to fill orders....how can you get anywhere doing that? I love hairveda's products but golly!! I emailed them the other day to inquire about the 40 oz custom jar of sitrinillah that I got in a swap (i dont have room for the gallon) and that was nearly 2 weeks ago and I still havent gotten a response!) How hard is a yes or no! Especially since email is mobile these days...ughhh!


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey Ladies!

I am so over the online natural products vendors.  I don't like to wait and I don't like BS.  I am over it.  Fab summed it up very nicely.  If the vendors have threads over in the vendors section please go over there and blow them up.  The good thing about being here, lhcf, is that we have the power of our numbers.  You act the monkey fool we gonna show you.

T and Vonnie - if there isn't a thread for ori please start one...

night yall


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

OMG Vonnie I'm like my grandmother would say "fit to be tied".
Ori Organics' owner has lost their mind. File that complaint with paypal or even your credit card company.
I'm praying for a quick resolution.


----------



## mkd

Fab came in here and got everybody riled up!  I agree though Vonnie and T, you all should blast Ori on the board.


----------



## Ltown

BrownBetty said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> *I am so over the online natural products vendors. I don't like to wait and I don't like BS. I am over it.* Fab summed it up very nicely. If the vendors have threads over in the vendors section please go over there and blow them up. The good thing about being here, lhcf, is that we have the power of our numbers. You act the monkey fool we gonna show you.
> 
> T and Vonnie - if there isn't a thread for ori please start one...
> 
> night yall


 
BrownBetty agree to the bold, my hair was doing fine with store brought and will continue without the natural products too! long wait, high shipping I'm have more $$ on BF buying other things


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, going to do a hot today with shea oil, just warming it up in the microwave and using a tip applicator to apply it on my scalp and let it sit about half hour. Rinse and use a little knot today sealed with sweet almond oil.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

About to rub some Mixed Greens on my scalp and some Aloeba on the length.  My hair is drying out a little because I can't find/haven't looked for my scarf.

I looked at my twists today and wondered if they are still growing.  However I should know that once my hair reaches about SL or so the rate slows down and it will be slow growing from here on out.

Heading out to the P.O. then back home to write an email.


----------



## mkd

My KBB just arrived.


----------



## chebaby

maybe my kbb will come today too. 

anyway my twist out didnt get second day hair. i should have twisted it last night. oh well. i will co was with honey hemp and do a puff with kbb milk and cream and aloe gel.


----------



## mkd

Che, the peach smells really good!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I just sent this email to O.O.  I'll see what they decide.

Ori,

I went back to the post office today.  They are unable to locate my package after searching the post office and asking the mail carrier.  At this point it is lost/stolen.  I would still like to try your products and would like if you would resend the package.  If you do not want to send out new products then I would like a refund.  I look forward to your decision.

Sincerely,


----------



## chebaby

urrrggggg tonight i am doing a hard core aphogee treatment. my hair is so mushy and my curls are like, non existent. i cant take this anymore. and my hair is holding on to water soooooo long. i dont know if its because it holds on to moisture and i need protein or because my hair is getting thick. either way im doing aphogee tonight. i will then follow up with 20 minutes of MHC honey hair mask and then i will put my hair in twists.

and my kbb hasnt come. i have seen two posters on here order 1 and 2 days after me and they have already gotten their products. where is mine????


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, the peach smells really good!


 
glad to hear that because i have expectations for it.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> urrrggggg tonight i am doing a hard core aphogee treatment. my hair is so mushy and my curls are like, non existent. i cant take this anymore. and my hair is holding on to water soooooo long. i dont know if its because it holds on to moisture and i need protein or because my hair is getting thick. either way im doing aphogee tonight. i will then follow up with 20 minutes of MHC honey hair mask and then i will put my hair in twists.
> 
> and my kbb hasnt come. i have seen two posters on here order 1 and 2 days after me and they have already gotten their products. where is mine????


 Che, I am reallly considering doing the aphogee 2 step myself.  I feel like a need a hard core protein treatment.  I was going to mix an egg with some cheap conditioner and use that but I may need something stronger.  Let me know how you like it please.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, I am reallly considering doing the aphogee 2 step myself.  I feel like a need a hard core protein treatment.  I was going to mix an egg with some cheap conditioner and use that but I may need something stronger.  Let me know how you like it please.


 
i will. so many times i planned on using it but chickened out. but my hair does not react to AO GPB and giovanni xtreme anymore. i no longer have my bonnet dryer so i will just blow dry it. i hope it works. then this weekend i will go purchase a bottle of the 2 minute aphogee and if that doesnt work for my mid week light protein i will go back to joico.


----------



## chebaby

my hair is still WET after 3+ hours of first doing it and drying in a micro fiber towel for 10 minutes. i dont understand wtf is going on with my hair. and im not talking about damp i mean WET. like still drinpping down my neck. urgggg.


----------



## La Colocha

Che you may need protein, i know using the hair nectar this time of year two years ago my hair got really mushy like wet carpet and held a lot of water. I had only used the nectar alone too, it was some good stuff.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd- Which size and style Sedu do you have?

I'm really leaning toward this brand for my new flat iron.  I've been putting off buying a new one because I don't want to get in the habit of wearing straight hair.  However I really need a trim and I can't trim on curly hair.


----------



## chebaby

i was thinking about ordering from anita grant but i cant remember my username or password and i dont see where i can reset both.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Che you may need protein, i know using the hair nectar this time of year two years ago my hair got really mushy like wet carpet and held a lot of water. I had only used the nectar alone too, it was some good stuff.


 
yea i will do the treatment tonight. i used the milk alone so its not like i packed on moisture. my hair is just being a butt right now lol.


----------



## La Colocha

Well ladies the treatment helped also, just a little itch that i can rub with my fingers and relieve in the front. The back was my worst problem but it hasn't itched at all since i used the head and shoulders. Looking forward to wash day and staying on track with my scalp. I will see yall later, im going to rest before work.


----------



## chebaby

mkd, i forgot to tell you i got the banana brulee in the mail today. thank you. i used it to deep conditioner for about 20 minutes to detangle my twist out. that stuff is sooooo moisturizing. probably why my hair is mushy lol. i know after a good protein treat i can use the BB and not have any issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll...............

No, I still ain't got that stank 2 ounce replacement OR a response from my Customer Service Complaint. So, I guess she went on "Mute" about my particular issue.

At this point, I just want Vonnie to get some Justice. 

I can 'live' w/o it, although I'm not happy how I was 'dissed'.erplexed  

Other than that, not much going on. Still using my CG Herbal Rich Hair Butter. Good Stuff.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

T- I'm glad you posted in the O.O, thread also.

I wish i had seen that thread before I ordered.  It may have changed my mind and skipped all this mess.

I wanna do something with my hair but I'm lazy and I just put these twists in.


----------



## mkd

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> mkd- Which size and style Sedu do you have?
> 
> I'm really leaning toward this brand for my new flat iron.  I've been putting off buying a new one because I don't want to get in the habit of wearing straight hair.  However I really need a trim and I can't trim on curly hair.


 Hey Vonnie, this is the one I have Sedu Pro Ionic Ceramic Tourmaline Flat Iron (1 1/2") with free heat proof pouch | Folica.com


----------



## mkd

Vonnie, I don't know why the link showed up like that.  
Sedu Pro Ionic Ceramic Tourmaline Flat Iron (1 1/2") with free heat proof pouch | Folica.com

Che, I am glad banana brulee came.  Thanks for the stuff you sent me.  I like the ohm pudding on dry twists (my daughter's).  Its moisturizing.


----------



## mkd

And La I think you are onto something with mushy hair and KBB.  Last week my hair was breaking a little and I think it was over moisturized.  I have to be very consistent with my protein use.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Mkd- I think this is the one I was leaning toward.  I'm just trying to figure out if I should wait to buy it closer to BF.  I think the one i have now is 1inch and I can use it well for curls and flips.  I've been reading the reviews there and here.


----------



## mkd

I really like it Vonnie!


----------



## chebaby

im glad you like the sweet hair pudding mkd.
i just looked at a few aphogee videos on youtube and i cant wait to get home and do my hair tonight. yes, kbb is very moisturizing, too moisturizing at times. 
mkd, i think i had some breakage last week and i should have known my hair was too moisturized then but i thought it was shedding. whatever, i wont dweel on it. ill just take care of it tonight.


----------



## mkd

Che, I could tell mine was breakage because they were tiny pieces.  

How did that banana brulee scent smell Che?  Coconut and hibiscus?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, I could tell mine was breakage because they were tiny pieces.
> 
> How did that banana brulee scent smell Che?  Coconut and hibiscus?


 
oh ok maybe mine was shedding. it only happened during detangling in the shower and they were long strands.
is that what the smell was, coconut and hibiscus? i couldnt place the smell but it smelled good. i thought maybe it was sugar cookie or something. it was sweet but very light. i guess i can smell the hibiscus but not coconut. ill smell it again when i get home.


----------



## chebaby

tonight after my treatment instead of using kbb i will be using curls milkshake. it is good at moisturizing the hair but doesnt keep my hair as soft as kbb. my hair is still very damp. and when i stick my fingers inside the puff it is wet. thats nasty lol.
im going to start doing my coconut milk and olive oil treatments again like i use to as pre poos. and i cant wait to get my kbb mask as that always kept my hair feeling strong.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I've learned that naturals still need protein.  We are always trying to make our hair soft and moisturized but forget that we need protein as well.  Protein helps to make moisturizers work better.

I try to add a lil protein to my DC to help combat mushy hair.  I think several of the leave-ins I use have protein in it so I'm always getting a lil protein.  But when your hair gets mushy you can't do anything with it-twists, braids and any out styles just don't work.


----------



## mkd

Che, I meant to mention earlier that I didn't get a shipping notice from KBB this time either.  After my order was delivered, i got a confirmation from UPS. 

I wonder how often naturals who need protein (like myself) can do a hard protein treatment.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I've learned that naturals still need protein.  We are always trying to make our hair soft and moisturized but forget that we need protein as well.  Protein helps to make moisturizers work better.
> 
> I try to add a lil protein to my DC to help combat mushy hair.  I think several of the leave-ins I use have protein in it so I'm always getting a lil protein.  But when your hair gets mushy you can't do anything with it-twists, braids and any out styles just don't work.


 
 i used to do protein twice a week because my hair for whatever reason holds on to moisture. it was like that when i was relaxed too. i had to use joico every week. when i became natural i was using giovanni protein and AO GPB up to twice a week. but for some reason i stopped. i dont know why. my hair started reacting to AO as moisture too. so now i have to do my first hard core protein.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I think I'm going to get the 1inch Sedu.  They have an extra 15% off so it would only be $102 with free shipping.  I'm debating if I should buy the straightening comb.  I saw Nikstar use it during her straightening tutorial.  They say Walmart has it by Goody for $5.  I'll check that tomorrow before I buy the $15 one.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, I meant to mention earlier that I didn't get a shipping notice from KBB this time either.  After my order was delivered, i got a confirmation from UPS.
> 
> I wonder how often naturals who need protein (like myself) can do a hard protein treatment.


 
i was looking on her site and orders i made months ago still says processing  so i guess it'll just show up.
i will be doing a hard core protein maybe once every 2 months. in between i will pre poo with ORS mayo, go back to pre pooing with coconut milk and evoo mix, continue to use AO GPB even though my hair responds like moisture now. and i may start using aphogee 2 minute protein. i dont know why my hair needs so much protein but it does.
i also think i will go back to using giovanni direct leave in because that had a bit of protein in it.


----------



## mkd

Does tresemme naturals make a moisture and a protein conditioner?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Sounds like a good plan Che.

It's funny how we stop doing things that worked for our hair.  I know I get easily distracted.  That's why I had to henna this week.  That was the changing thing when I first went natural it got my hair right.  Then I stopped because it was so time consuming and i was never home.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> Does tresemme naturals make a moisture and a protein conditioner?


 
I've used and like the naturals moisturizing condish.  Not so sure about a protein one.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Does tresemme naturals make a moisture and a protein conditioner?


 im not sure. i think most of the conditioners are for moisture. but they may have a protein line. i just started using tresseme and its ok. i think aussie moist is better for my hair.


Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Sounds like a good plan Che.
> 
> It's funny how we stop doing things that worked for our hair.  I know I get easily distracted.  That's why I had to henna this week.  That was the changing thing when I first went natural it got my hair right.  Then I stopped because it was so time consuming and i was never home.


 
i was thinking about doing henna but i dont know yet. i might dabble in amla since that supposed to strengthen hair. but i have to do more research on it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Decided to go ahead and get the flat iron tonight.  It should be here by Tues-Wed.  I really need a hair cut and I'm tired of my lopsided hair.  I have some heat protectant and sabino so I'll be ready when it comes.  And it has heat control which is exactly what I need.  I don't even wanna think about heat damage.


----------



## chebaby

i was thinking about flat ironing my hair last week but decided against it. if ever i do decide to do it i still have my CHI and FHI from when i was relaxed. ive heard alot about sedu brand though and was checking it out back when i purchased my CHI.

tonight im going to go ahead and order some amla powder.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i was thinking about flat ironing my hair last week but decided against it. if ever i do decide to do it i still have my CHI and FHI from when i was relaxed. ive heard alot about sedu brand though and was checking it out back when i purchased my CHI.
> 
> tonight im going to go ahead and order some amla powder.



I like amla...just dont do it in the shower if you have a white bath tub....it stained my tub and I had to use a magic eraser to get the stains out! I learned that I am supposed to do it over the kitchen sink (stainless steel)


----------



## chebaby

^^^^thanx girl. i would have never known about the staining. 

i just finished my aphogee treatment. my hair looks great. it feels soft and strong, while i was detangling i could tell how much stronger it felt. i didnt leave it on too long, only about 10 minutes but it did the trick.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i got my shipping notice from hairveda so yall should be getting yours also.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> Che, I meant to mention earlier that I didn't get a shipping notice from KBB this time either.  After my order was delivered, i got a confirmation from UPS.
> 
> *I wonder how often naturals who need protein (like myself) can do a hard protein treatment*.



This has always puzzled me. I use Komaza's protein treatment about once a month or every six weeks but I'm not sure if it's hard protein.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, i got my shipping notice from hairveda so yall should be getting yours also.


 
That's great. I may have to wait another two weeks since I only got my order in on the Tuesday.


----------



## Shay72

curlyhersheygirl said:


> This has always puzzled me. I use Komaza's protein treatment about once a month or every six weeks but I'm not sure if it's hard protein.


 
IIRC @Charz said it was a "7" on a scale of 1-10. 1=light and 10=hard.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Shay72 Thanks that clears things up.


----------



## chebaby

my hair feels great today. i know my hair really needed the treatment because after i did it i only used honey hemp to detangle. it was only on my hair for 2-3 minutes. also i didnt use any leave in conditioner. i should have twisted my hair last night but i didnt so today i have to co wash. i dont want to use moisture so i will either co wash with aveda damage remedy treatment or AO GPB. and i dont know about using leave in yet.


----------



## mkd

Che, you are making me want to go buy some aphogee tomorrow.   

I got amazing second day hair.  I really really love Donna Marie.  I don't want to try anything new to twist with  because I keep getting such good results.  I love the jane carter wrap and roll too.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Che, I meant to mention earlier that I didn't get a shipping notice from KBB this time either. After my order was delivered, i got a confirmation from UPS.
> 
> I wonder how often naturals who need protein (like myself) can do a hard protein treatment.


 
I use protein often just because I believe our hair needs it's relax or natural base on all the moisture/breakage information that Sistaslick had posted.  I do hard core once a month and most of my products has silk proteinwhich I love.


----------



## mkd

Ltown, what hard core protein are you using?


----------



## La Colocha

I got my qhem shipping notice today too. I can't wait to get my stuff.


----------



## chebaby

mkd, i think you should give aphogee a try. i really like the results. only thing i didnt like was that its so sticky and drips down your neck. it didnt take long for it to get hard though. and it didnt get brick hard like i thought it would. it got more like rubbery hard. it was stiff but not like a helmet like most people describe. i really like the results though. my hair is "perky"


----------



## chebaby

oh and i purchased a microfiber towel from tj maxx for $3.99
and i ordered from anita grant today 

today i co washed with aveda drt. and i took a very tiny bit(not even one full pump) of  kbb milk and scrunched it into my ends.

i didnt purchase any amla like i said i would. i might get it if i find it at an indian food store.


----------



## La Colocha

I can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow my scalp did pretty good all week. I like the mixed greens, it will take me a while to use it up but that is ok. I'm going to do my hair early tomorrow so i can chill for the rest of the weekend. My wash reggie
Prepoo- burts bees
Wash- diluted head and shoulder 2x
Condition and detangle- moisture maniac
deep condition with- conditioning balm and shea oil 15 minutes under the dryer.
braid- k-leave in
scalp- mixed greens.

What are you all doing for wash day?


----------



## chebaby

my kbb package still has yet to come.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha: Glad you like the Mixed Greens & Cornbread. I will be Self-Relaxing tomorrow 

_*so ya'll all do the brother franklin for me.....ya'll know how nervous i get*_

So, those are my weekend plans for my hair. 13 weeks post.

Still no word from Ori. 

I wonder if I have grounds for a PayPal Dispute on that 1 item. 

What do ya'll think?  

Cause I'll file one in a heartbeat.


----------



## chebaby

every time i try to work with kbb they just fudge it up i just called then and they said it was a delay because they were out of certain ingredients. ok why wasnt i notified that there would be a wait? on the site it says orders will be shipped out in 1-3 days. ok it has been exactly a week of me waiting. not that thats a very long time but its long enough when every one else is getting their packages. 
it just goes back to what FAb said, once they get your money they can take as long as they want under the excuse that they are handmade.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha: Glad you like the Mixed Greens & Cornbread. I will be Self-Relaxing tomorrow
> 
> _*so ya'll all do the brother franklin for me.....ya'll know how nervous i get*_
> 
> So, those are my weekend plans for my hair. 13 weeks post.
> 
> Still no word from Ori.
> 
> I wonder if I have grounds for a PayPal Dispute on that 1 item.
> 
> What do ya'll think?
> 
> Cause I'll file one in a heartbeat.


 
heeeeyyyyy T. lol.

your relaxer day will go well 
i dont know all the ins and outs of paypal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> heeeeyyyyy T. lol.
> 
> your relaxer day will go well
> i dont know all the ins and outs of paypal.


 
Thanks CBaby. I wish you (or somebody was here to put it in for me)erplexed

I went ahead and filed a Dispute to be Refunded for that bottle of Conditioner. 

I tried to contact her again yesterday, and she still did not respond. Let's see if she responds now to this Dispute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still waiting on my Afroveda to arrive. 

OMG they are Slow as Molasses..........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks CBaby. I wish you (or somebody was here to put it in for me)erplexed
> 
> I went ahead and filed a Dispute to be Refunded for that bottle of Conditioner.
> 
> I tried to contact her again yesterday, and she still did not respond. Let's see if she responds now to this Dispute.


 
 you are a fire cracker when it comes to getting what you pay for lol. more of us needs to be like that so they know what they are up against.

i put my moms relaxer in once and it didnt take too long. her hair is thick thick thick though lol. 
when i was relaxed i should have been a self relaxer.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm still waiting on my Afroveda to arrive.
> 
> OMG they are Slow as Molasses..........


 
thats the only thing holding me back from ordering from them.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> every time i try to work with kbb they just fudge it up i just called then and they said it was a delay because they were out of certain ingredients. ok why wasnt i notified that there would be a wait? on the site it says orders will be shipped out in 1-3 days. ok it has been exactly a week of me waiting. not that thats a very long time but its long enough when every one else is getting their packages.
> it just goes back to what FAb said, once they get your money they can take as long as they want under the excuse that they are handmade.


 
Are you going to keep buying from them?


----------



## La Colocha

T you are going to do fine with your relaxer. Did anyone else get a shipping notice from hairveda?


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Are you going to keep buying from them?


 
no. i thought i would turn a blind eye to the bad customer service but i cant do it. i just cant. i feel like they are laughing at me every time i make an order


----------



## Shay72

No shipping notice from Hairveda yet. I don't even remember when the sale was anymore.  Trying to decide if I will make one last order before midnight . I'm only worried that I may not have enough cowash condishes. We'll see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> T you are going to do fine with your relaxer. *Did anyone else get a shipping notice from hairveda?*


 
No.

Who Got one?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, *i got my shipping notice from hairveda so yall should be getting yours also.*



Hmp.

Okay.  I see.

I want a Notice & a Refund on all that Crazy Shipping from those 2 Large Orders.....


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Ltown, what hard core protein are you using?



Nexxus emergent once a month, in between I will use Aubrey GPB, or other reconstructor.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Nexxus emergent once a month, in between I will use Aubrey GPB, or other reconstructor.


 
does this get stocky like aphogee? i thought about using nexxus but i already had aphogee on hand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> does this get stocky like aphogee? i thought about using nexxus but i already had aphogee on hand.



Yes, it is sticky. 

I still think it's 'milder' than 2 Step.


----------



## chebaby

oh ok well i will stick with aphogee. i think i will do it once a month.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I can't wait to wash my hair tomorrow my scalp did pretty good all week. I like the mixed greens, it will take me a while to use it up but that is ok. I'm going to do my hair early tomorrow so i can chill for the rest of the weekend. My wash reggie
> Prepoo- burts bees
> Wash- diluted head and shoulder 2x
> Condition and detangle- moisture maniac
> deep condition with- conditioning balm and shea oil 15 minutes under the dryer.
> braid- k-leave in
> scalp- mixed greens.
> 
> What are you all doing for wash day?



I'm gonna wash in a few hours. I'll prepoo with CPR and JBCO, wash with Aveda DR poo, and DC with Jasmine's Nourishing. 

I didn't get my HV shipping notice yet  Not that I expected it. She needs to get crackin'. I need my 24/7. 

I'll be using up my last jar of CPR tonight. I should order some from Sally's with the 15%. That's the only staple that I will need. Oh, and I finally got my Marie Dean stuff. I've been using the Amla Creamy Hair Butter and so far, I like it. It looks like baby s**t but it smells good and feels great on my hair.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, and I finally got my Marie Dean stuff. I've been using the Amla Creamy Hair Butter and so far, I like it. It looks like baby s**t but it smells good and feels great on my hair.


What????

I finished a TJ's Nourish Spa this morning. I have one more which I think was already open.


----------



## chebaby

oh i forgot to say that i used up my 16oz bottle of aphogee shampoo for damaged hair. it will be a repurchase.
i just realized i havent use black soap in a long while.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> . It looks like baby s**t but it smells good and feels great on my hair.


 
 oh my. i couldnt use anything that looked like that. even if it smelled like roses


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*Going to look at Marie Dean Again* 

I want that Yogurt Hair Smoothie. I did have them on my_ BF possibilities list_. Let's see if they have a Sale.

I ain't buying/trying nothin' that ain't on Sale.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> does this get stocky like aphogee? i thought about using nexxus but i already had aphogee on hand.



It's not as hard to me, are you using the hard aphogee or 2 min? I love the microtowel, one squeeze stop the driping.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> *oh my. i couldnt use anything that looked like that. even if it smelled like roses*


 


Shay72 said:


> *What????*
> 
> I finished a TJ's Nourish Spa this morning. I have one more which I think was already open.



 Yeah, it does look like that. But I like it.  It smells good enough to eat...


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> It's not as hard to me, are you using the hard aphogee or 2 min? I love the microtowel, one squeeze stop the driping.


 
i use the hard core aphogee. last night was my first time trying it.

i love micro fiber towels too. mine was getting worn out so i purchased a new one.
i think tonight i will be doing twists for a twist out using either darcys peach kernal milk or curls milkshake.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, it does look like that. But I like it. * It smells good enough to eat...*


 
that is so funny to me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, it does look like that. But I like it.  *It smells good enough to eat...*


 
I looked at the Lemon Yogurt Hair Smoothie and I also looked at those Sample Packs of Conditioners & Moisturizers.  

But I ain't fooling with no 2 ounces.  

I'm too heavy-handed for that.  

That would just be a waste of money.

I'd rather go on and get the 8 ounces.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, it does look like that. But I like it.  *It smells good enough to eat*...



That's how that Njoi Sweet Coconut Pomade Smells............


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, is anybody else waiting on stuff?

I am waiting on:

My recent order from Jasmine
My Afroveda

_*not really waiting/looking for 'hv' anytime soon....................when it gets here it gets here* _


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay, is anybody else waiting on stuff?
> 
> I am waiting on:
> 
> My recent order from Jasmine
> My Afroveda
> 
> _*not really waiting/looking for 'hv' anytime soon....................when it gets here it gets here* _



I don't understand how can you promote a sale and keep folks waiting?  Even if it's made to order and really it's not like you are picking  the ingredients, why 20-30 days wait time!  Now I crochet in my spare and can make a blanket in 30 days pouring ingredient is piece of cake.   I went to the oyin  bottling party with Charz and they have buckets of define, hemp, etc in storage.  Maybe hv need to have bottling parties.  I'm venting for you all because you are dedicate customer to continue to order.   T, I'm sorry you did not get your order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I don't understand how can you promote a sale and keep folks waiting? Even if it's made to order and really it's not like you are picking the ingredients, why 20-30 days wait time! Now I crochet in my spare and can make a blanket in 30 days pouring ingredient is piece of cake. I went to the oyin bottling party with Charz and they have buckets of define, hemp, etc in storage. Maybe hv need to have bottling parties. I'm venting for you all because you are dedicate customer to continue to order. T, I'm sorry you did not get your order.


 
Girl, I don't know why it takes so long either. 

I did e-mail Afroveda earlier this week and they said it is suppose to ship October 1st. 

But I don't have a shipping notice yet.

Jasmine's did tell me there would be a slight delay 

(so I'm not too worried about that. i just forgot what i ordered??)

HV I ain't even gon' speak on.


----------



## chebaby

im waiting on kbb and anita grant.

mkd, i think my donna marie came today. thank you.


----------



## Minty

hey y'all, just peeking my head in.....for real I completely forgot I bought stuff from Hairveda. LOL wow. But I did make an order from Hennasooq. Oh yea, that sale will have me good for a good while I hope. 

Back to work...


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey bellas!!!!

I am still tripping on Ori... how you gonna be a rookie.. and trying to act a fool???
Y'all know she got a you tube right.... 

Not responding at all just pisses me off...like you can't even tell me your rationale for ignoring me.. that's just out of control. 

I am just getting home from work.. and let me tell you something.. I am really about to be careful about giving my $ away... as hard as it is to come by. This has become sport for me.. I'll never use all the stuff I have .. on 20 heads... less than the one big one I got.

CHe.. KBB.. see this is what I'm talking about.. gangsta... a guess a week isn't horrible.. but still... you can't let me know there's gonna be a delay?? That's what makes repeat business... they don't know this because we give repeat business regardless... flaws and all. 

Shay.. I'm sure you got enough conditioner for cowashes...

Vonnie... I hope you filed a paypal dispute too.

I got my butter-n-bars... that was some mess... I should've used that $ for going to get my products to make my own shea butter mixture.. yes I said it.. Fab about to make something herself.. shut the noise..


----------



## chebaby

i was looking at henna sooq but didnt place an order. maybe i will, i want to try cassia and amla.

what di you use from henna sooq hijab?


----------



## *fabulosity*

Che and T... 
I'm gonna make an anonymous call to paypal and shut y'all accounts down..
SERIOUSLY now... 

Y'all always waiting on something!!! lol...


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey bellas!!!!
> 
> I am still tripping on Ori... how you gonna be a rookie.. and trying to act a fool???
> Y'all know she got a you tube right....
> 
> Not responding at all just pisses me off...like you can't even tell me your rationale for ignoring me.. that's just out of control.
> 
> I am just getting home from work.. and let me tell you something.. I am really about to be careful about giving my $ away... as hard as it is to come by. This has become sport for me.. I'll never use all the stuff I have .. on 20 heads... less than the one big one I got.
> 
> CHe.. KBB.. see this is what I'm talking about.. gangsta... a guess a week isn't horrible.. but still... you can't let me know there's gonna be a delay?? That's what makes repeat business... they don't know this because we give repeat business regardless... flaws and all.
> 
> Shay.. I'm sure you got enough conditioner for cowashes...
> 
> Vonnie... I hope you filed a paypal dispute too.
> 
> I got my butter-n-bars... that was some mess... I should've used that $ for going to get my products to make my own shea butter mixture.. yes I said it.. Fab about to make something herself.. shut the noise..


 
girl you aint said nothing but the truth. im so done with a lot of these online vendors. shoot im pretty sure my hair will stay on my head without all these new products im steady buying and trying.
and you are right, we continue to "support" these companies flaws and all.


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> Che and T...
> I'm gonna make an anonymous call to paypal and shut y'all accounts down..
> SERIOUSLY now...
> 
> Y'all always waiting on something!!! lol...


 
i think i would secretly like that 
its a bad habit believe me 

ETA: wait what am i talking about. you already know about the habit


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey bellas!!!!
> 
> I* am still tripping on Ori... how you gonna be a rookie.. and trying to act a fool???*
> *Y'all know she got a you tube right.... *
> 
> *Not responding at all just pisses me off...like you can't even tell me your rationale for ignoring me.. that's just out of control. *
> I am just getting home from work.. and let me tell you something.. I am really about to be careful about giving my $ away... as hard as it is to come by. This has become sport for me.. *I'll never use all the stuff I have .. on 20 heads... less than the one big one I got.*
> 
> CHe.. *KBB.. see this is what I'm talking about.. gangsta...* a guess a week isn't horrible.. but still... you can't let me know there's gonna be a delay?? That's what makes repeat business... they don't know this because we give repeat business regardless... flaws and all.
> 
> Shay.. I'm sure you got enough conditioner for cowashes...
> 
> Vonnie... I hope you filed a paypal dispute too.
> 
> I got my butter-n-bars... that was some mess... I should've used that $ for going to get my products to make my own shea butter mixture.. yes I said it.. Fab about to make something herself.. *shut the noise.*.


 
@1st Bolded:
@2nd Bolded:
@3rd Bolded: 
@4th Bolded:
@5th Bolded:


----------



## *fabulosity*

Oh T.. spray some silk amino acid on your previously relaxed hair.. lemme think about what else I used to do before I went to salon. I was texlaxed.. I would be sprayed down with SAA and coated with some type of butter.. that relaxer runoff ain't no joke.

Which creamy crack do you use???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Che and T...
> I'm gonna make an anonymous call to paypal and shut y'all accounts down..
> SERIOUSLY now...
> 
> *Y'all always waiting on something!!! lol...*



We Can't Help it if we Deal with S-L-O-W Vendors....

Girl, once we Click "PAY NOW" It is out of our hands....


----------



## natura87

Hey ladies! I might not be around as much...I just got a " part time" job (30+ hours) and I might have another one. I got the calls Monday afternoon  less than 2 hours apart, I started one Tuesday morning and the 2nd starts in 2 weeks. 

I think the only thing I really want for Black Friday is some Qhemets..and maybe Darcy's. I havent used anything up yet... I will though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Oh T.. spray some silk amino acid on your previously relaxed hair.. lemme think about what else I used to do before I went to salon. I was texlaxed.. *I would be sprayed down with SAA and coated with some type of butter.. that relaxer runoff ain't no joke.*
> 
> Which creamy crack do you use???


 
I do (use SAA). Thanks Girl. 

I started 'basing' tonight.

I use Mizani Butter Blends.


----------



## chebaby

thats great natura87.


----------



## La Colocha

natura87 said:


> Hey ladies! I might not be around as much...I just got a " part time" job (30+ hours) and I might have another one. I got the calls Monday afternoon  less than 2 hours apart, I started one Tuesday morning and the 2nd starts in 2 weeks.
> 
> I think the only thing I really want for Black Friday is some Qhemets..and maybe Darcy's. I havent used anything up yet... I will though.


 
Congrats on your jobs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ermm.....*cough. cough*

I just got my HV Notice.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Che 
You know I have wanted to get in your stash and swim through it like I was scrooge mcduck for years now.. You got everything.. there is nothing you don't have..

Between you and T.. y'all could have an Ulta or a damn Sephora... 

Y'all stashes might be bigger than the Sage store ... lol.. I went in there expecting it to be big.. lmao.. it was a closet with 10 shelves.. lmao... but let me stop.. 

I was just expecting it to be... "bigger"

And T... of course you know to do the edges last .. no matter how thick or thin they are.. 

I am trying to help y'all so I feel better about myself.. between T and my orders and swaps.. I got boxes galore sitting in the corner.. and it hit me like Tina did Ike in the limo..  I may be crazy.

DH don't even say anything any more... just add  it to the pile when it gets delivered.. smh...


----------



## Ltown

natura87 said:


> Hey ladies! I might not be around as much...I just got a " part time" job (30+ hours) and I might have another one. I got the calls Monday afternoon  less than 2 hours apart, I started one Tuesday morning and the 2nd starts in 2 weeks.
> 
> I think the only thing I really want for Black Friday is some Qhemets..and maybe Darcy's. I havent used anything up yet... I will though.



Congrats! You deserve it and save that $$$


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ermm.....*cough. cough*
> 
> I just got my HV Notice.


 

cough cough - targeted...
but hey whatever.. long as you get your stuff...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Che
> You know I have wanted to get in your stash and swim through it like I was scrooge mcduck for years now.. You got everything.. there is nothing you don't have..
> 
> Between you and T.. y'all could have an Ulta or a damn Sephora...
> 
> Y'all stashes might be bigger than the Sage store ... lol.. I went in there expecting it to be big.. lmao.. it was a closet with 10 shelves.. lmao... but let me stop..
> 
> I was just expecting it to be... "bigger"
> 
> And T... of course you know to do the edges last .. no matter how thick or thin they are..
> 
> I am trying to help y'all so I feel better about myself.. between T and my orders and swaps.. I got boxes galore sitting in the corner.. and it hit me like Tina did Ike in the limo..  I may be crazy.
> 
> DH don't even say anything any more... just add  it to the pile when it gets delivered.. smh...



Girl.....You's Crazy........

This Entire Post is.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity*

Why You hafta' bring Tina & the Limo Ride into this????

You a Mess.


----------



## natura87

*fabulosity* said:


> Che
> You know I* have wanted to get in your stash and swim through it like I was scrooge mcduck* for years now.. You got everything.. there is nothing you don't have..
> 
> Between you and T.. y'all could have an Ulta or a damn Sephora...
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all stashes might be bigger than the Sage store ... lol.. I went in there expecting it to be big.. lmao.. it was a closet with 10 shelves.. lmao... but let me stop..
> 
> I was just expecting it to be... "bigger"
> 
> And T... of course you know to do the edges last .. no matter how thick or thin they are..
> 
> I am trying to help y'all so I feel better about myself.. between T and my orders and swaps.. I got boxes galore sitting in the corner.. and it hit me like Tina did Ike in the limo..  I may be crazy.
> 
> DH don't even say anything any more... just add  it to the pile when it gets delivered.. smh...




I just bust out laughing!! I just pictured Scrooge doing the back stroke.


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> Che
> You know I have wanted to get in your stash and swim through it like I was scrooge mcduck for years now.. You got everything.. there is nothing you don't have..
> 
> Between you and T.. y'all could have an Ulta or a damn Sephora...
> 
> Y'all stashes might be bigger than the Sage store ... lol.. I went in there expecting it to be big.. lmao.. it was a closet with 10 shelves.. lmao... but let me stop..
> 
> I was just expecting it to be... "bigger"
> 
> And T... of course you know to do the edges last .. no matter how thick or thin they are..
> 
> I am trying to help y'all so I feel better about myself.. between T and my orders and swaps.. I got boxes galore sitting in the corner.. *and it hit me like Tina did Ike in the limo..*  I may be crazy.
> 
> DH don't even say anything any more... just add  it to the pile when it gets delivered.. smh...


girl i USED to have a nice stash. i got in the habit of using the exchange forum too frequently and now i dont have as much as i used to i miss it lol.

SO is silly. instead of asking me how was my day he asks me what did i purchase today. or did i do anything special to my hair today.
last night he made the mistake of asking as i was gushing of my freshy aphogeed geed up hair  i went on and on about too much moisture and the importance of protein.  i could hear him playing video games through the phone and paying me no attention.

girl the bolded is my fave part of that song.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ermm.....*cough. cough*
> 
> I just got my HV Notice.


 
shhhhh. if you say hairveda three times you never get your products


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ermm.....*cough. cough*
> 
> I just got my HV Notice.


 
Uh huh .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *shhhhh. if you say hairveda three times you never get your products*


 
Girl, I ain't sayin' nothing.......

Well.......it wasn't actually a shipping notice afterall.

It was a notice telling me that they attempted to refund me the x-tra shipping and they encountered an _error_erplexed

So, we (she) has to fix that and then I should get a shipping notice.

Shut the Noise Fab


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> shhhhh. if you say hairveda three times you never get your products


 
Lmao.................................................................


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *fabulosity*
> 
> Why You hafta' bring Tina & the Limo Ride into this????
> 
> You a Mess.


 
Eat the cake anna mae

By ladies off to work for one mo night.


----------



## chebaby

bye La,  have a good night

i decided against twisting my hair tonight. im lazy. i will braid in four or six big braids so my hair doesnt tangle over night. in the morning i will co wash my hair.


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> shhhhh. if you say hairveda three times you never get your products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Eat the cake anna mae*.



Girl, when she walked into that Hotel.....And tried to give the Manager her ring........looking all proud.....


----------



## *fabulosity*

lmao .. you guys are fun tonight...
I realize you clowning me on "shut the noise"..  
That is a sraight 80's term.. but I have being saying it since "3,5,7 Get loose"... 

That's a throwback for you younguns...


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> lmao .. you guys are fun tonight...
> I realize you clowning me on "shut the noise"..
> That is a sraight 80's term.. but I have being saying it since "3,5,7 Get loose"...
> 
> That's a throwback for you younguns...


 
im a youngun and was wondering why it didnt sound familiar  i laughed anyway because anything can make me laugh.
have yall ever seen 50tyson on youtube? speaking of laughing that dude is so freaking funny he will brighten your day.

and i LOVE me some anna mae. she kept on rolling......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *lmao .. you guys are fun tonight...*
> I realize you clowning me on "shut the noise"..
> That is a sraight 80's term.. but I have being saying it since "3,5,7 Get loose"...
> 
> That's a throwback for you younguns...



Girl, it's always fun up in this Piece. 

That why we got over 30,000 views.....

We know how to Get Down


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, it's always fun up in this Piece.
> 
> That why we got over 30,000 views.....
> 
> We know how to Get Down


 
id like to know what the lurkers think of us. they probably think we are all kinds of crazy with some of the things we say.
i bet they jammin to bro franklin right about now though


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ermm.....*cough. cough*
> 
> I just got my HV Notice.



You know I"m usually in the bed but got to say sale was 14-today is 30th  day 18??? WOW I'm going back to mixing myself like Fab!


----------



## mkd

Yall have me dying laughing:

Che, you and say HV 3 times. 

Fab, swimming like Scrooge McDuck, Eat the Damn Cake Anna Mae.  LOVES IT!!!!

Fab, I know you didn't say the name of our secret store...


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> chebaby said:
> 
> 
> 
> *shhhhh. if you say hairveda three times you never get your products*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have me dyin' right here!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> im a youngun and was wondering why it didnt sound familiar  i laughed anyway because anything can make me laugh.
> *have yall ever seen 50tyson on youtube?* speaking of laughing that dude is so freaking funny he will brighten your day.
> 
> and i LOVE me some anna mae. she kept on rolling......



 50Tyson!!! He's a mess!!!


----------



## natura87

Thanks ladies. I'm not back in the swing of things so my body is adjusting to being back up and on my feet after 4 and a half months of blah! I'm sooo glad I am working though!!


----------



## Minty

I'm in to Hennasooq for 

***Raj....(dog on "rajikistan") Indian henna (The organic stuff washes out like butter, I'm telling you I don't have to scrub my bathroom down from all the gritty bits afterwards - that's a blessing)

***Moroccan henna
***Indigo
***Cassia
***Katam
***Shikakai


I don't mess with Amla, and I stayed away from "trying" products. I only wanted what I knew I'd use.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Hey Yal! How you guys been doing? Well i finally rec my order from Afroveda.  I was happy when she gave me a sample of the Ginger Root Pomade when it wasnt on the sample list and i got a sample of the Totally Twisted Ginger Almond Butter.I purchase the CocoLatte mask and the soap bar.. My twist is so soft after mixing the Coco mask and TT Ginger Butter.


----------



## Shay72

So midnight came and went. I call myself watching this new Stomp the Yard. It's a mess. I do like Teyana Taylor's hair weave or not.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> bye La,  have a good night
> 
> i decided against twisting my hair tonight. im lazy. i will braid in four or six big braids so my hair doesnt tangle over night. in the morning i will co wash my hair.



Che, do you ever wash n go?


----------



## La Colocha

Good mornin ladies its friday woot woot and i finally get to rest. I will start my hair after i get dd off to school.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning All.

You all had me rolling last night.  I wanted to post but I was too tired from doing NOTHING at work yesterday.  Did anyone else experience a LHCF black out around 1015p?

No word from O.O. I even checked at work before I left. I'll give her until this afternoon then I'm filing a dispute.

My sedu flat iron should be here today!!!! I order it Wednesday night at 11pm.  Unfortunately we are getting those bad storms and the flooding so I will not flat iron my hair this weekend.  I will prep it for next week.  Probably do a protein treatment Sunday and wear a twist out next week.

I combined some 24/7 and Green Tea/Hibiscus condish into my 1L Aussie Moist bottle.  When I go to cowash this weekend I'll add some oils to it.  It was taking me forever to get through that SSI condish so I figure mixing it will make me use it faster.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Good morning ladies
I couldn't get on here last night for some reason so I played catch up and you guys have me rolling. You all are hilar .
Oh I also received my shipping notice from hv, I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## mkd

I think I am doing the aphogee 2 step tonight.


----------



## mkd

I can't believe AV raised the prices for her 8oz butters to $21.50.  I think she is outpricing herself or maybe I just think that because I am not all that crazy about her butters.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I can't believe AV raised the prices for her 8oz butters to $21.50.  I think she is outpricing herself or maybe I just think that because I am not all that crazy about her butters.


 

Is that just the brand new stuff or all of the butters? I know if she is using real emu oil from the bird that stuff is not cheap. But i could not justify paying that much for a product unless it just blows my mind and none of her products do that for me.


----------



## mkd

^^ Its all of the butters La.  How does she justify such a huge price increase?


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> ^^ Its all of the butters La.  How does she justify such a huge price increase?


 
Un uh that is ridiculous , even the most popular vendors don't charge that much. I would like to see what the excuse is for that. I don't see people continuing to buy unless they are very loyal customers.


----------



## La Colocha

I tried to call her but the #1800 number is not working, i will send her an email. I haven't purchased from her in a long time but i know she was quick with responding with inquires. I remember one time her computer was down at home and she went to the library to respond.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Un uh that is ridiculous , even the most popular vendors don't charge that much. I would like to see what the excuse is for that. I don't see people continuing to buy unless they are very loyal customers.


 


La Colocha said:


> I tried to call her but the #1800 number is not working, i will send her an email. I haven't purchased from her in a long time but i know she was quick with responding with inquires. I remember one time her computer was down at home and she went to the library to respond.


 I wonder if that is a mistake, its almost a 100% increase.


----------



## Ltown

See and they wonder why Asian taking over our business. I said it before and will repeat my hair was fine before and will continue spend less at the bss.


----------



## mkd

Ltown, I totally agree with you.  I am all for supporting black business and I like natural products but I am not a fool.  What do I look like paying 100% more for a product??? That doesn't make a lick of sense.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> I can't believe AV raised the prices for her 8oz butters to $21.50.  I think she is outpricing herself or maybe I just think that because I am not all that crazy about her butters.


 Are you kidding me? she's lost it


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I have many friends who own or are starting their own businesses.  When they come up with their business plans they project price increases based on supply/demand, cost of shipping, cost of product, labor, etc.  I don't see how AV can account for a 100% price increase.  She should be looking into better marketing, different suppliers, things like that before charging everything to the customer. 

For me AV has been to expensive from the jump.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I just got done with my hair and I have two reviews.
First is the tropic isle red pimento oil, I'm not impressed.
I purchased this to do scalp massages but realized that they marketed it more as a prepoo.
I can't see this as a prepoo for me,tried it but didn't work as well as my coconut oil.
i will say that it absorbed very quickly into my scalp but my hair was just as soft as if I had used any of my other oils. This will not be a repurchase.
Second is that conditioning cap that I saw in a video by splinta24.
I love this it works better than my  heat therapy wrap.
I applied my dc then a regular plastic cap then the conditioning cap and it still did a great job and for the price you can't go wrong.


----------



## La Colocha

I just got back from sally's, i went to get some clips and came out with a bottle of conditioner. I got the gvp conditioning balm it was $4.00 cheaper than the one i bought at walgreens, same amount but this comes in a bottle. I have seen many good reviews and i wanted to compare the 2. The gvp also smells really good. I will use this today to detangle and dc, put her to the test.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey yall, im dcing right now, so far i can say is the gvp has only a little slip, but it was very easy to detangle my hair. And its thick, thicker than aubrey's. We will see how it does when i rinse it out. But so far not bad for $5.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Sitting here at my grandparents house waiting on the UPS man.  I don't think he comes until 4pm or so.  I want my flat iron so I dont have to keep coming back and forth for stuff.  This is my last package until December.  My SSI was still sitting on the porch with my grandmoms package since yesterday or Tuesday.  Both were safe and sound.

No word from O.O.  I'm going to file a paypal dispute.  I was really hoping they would do the right thing (new product or refund) without me having to force my hand.  Will also put this in the O.O. thread.  I gave them a chance now I'm through being nice.


----------



## La Colocha

Sorry vonnie this happened to you, you have no other choice. If she is not responding to you maybe she will respond to paypal.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Vonnie you have been very patient; they left you no choice.
I hope paypal rectifies the matter once and for all


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

They just delivered my flat iron.  I'm going home to open packages like its Xmas morning and I'm 5yr old.

I posted in the O. O. thread.  May make a thread in the vendors forum too.


----------



## Shay72

See this is why I quit AV when she initially went up on her prices .


----------



## Loves Harmony

Im great I placed in a order before they went up.... I wonder why afroveda came the prices


----------



## La Colocha

I like the gvp conditioning balm, made my hair feel nice. I am just chillin right now, i have been up since last night with no sign of sleep coming.


----------



## chebaby

i had no idea afroveda changed the prices again. how do you jump from $9 to $12 to $21 in like a years time. and the ingredients arent all that. and why does the ashlii amala look brown in the bottle?


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Che, do you ever wash n go?


 
my go to style is the wash and go. i only recently started doing the twist outs. usually i co wash and wash and go everyday.

right now i am hating my hair. the protein treatment(dont ask me how) brought out my color more. but some of the color that was lighter than the rest is now so bright and looks a little green/yellow. on top of that my hair just does not look the same as it did before all the moisture and protein fix. i feel like going back to a twa.


----------



## chebaby

tonight i am going to stop off at cvs and buy a box of color and some ice cream because if my hair doesnt turn out right i will eat the ice cream and cry mys self to sleep. im not one to walk around with damaged hair so i will be quick to shave it off and start over.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> my go to style is the wash and go. i only recently started doing the twist outs. usually i co wash and wash and go everyday.
> 
> right now i am hating my hair. the protein treatment(dont ask me how) brought out my color more. but some of the color that was lighter than the rest is now so bright and looks a little green/yellow. on top of that my hair just does not look the same as it did before all the moisture and protein fix. i feel like going back to a twa.


Che, do you think your hair just didnt like the aphogee?  I just bought some but I am kind of scared to use it now.  Maybe I should just use an egg and call it a night. 


chebaby said:


> tonight i am going to stop off at cvs and buy a box of color and some ice cream because if my hair doesnt turn out right i will eat the ice cream and cry mys self to sleep. im not one to walk around with damaged hair so i will be quick to shave it off and start over.



Aww Che, I am sorry.  Maybe its not as bad as you think.


----------



## chebaby

the aphogee gave me the protein i needed. it did perk up my hair and i noticed when i detangled i only got 3 hair in the comb so my hair is stronger. but i noticed when my hair is wet it feels a tad bit rough. i just figured that was the protein coating my hair. it feels fine when its dry its just in the shower i noticed the rough feeling.
i cant tell if thats normal or not since ive never done a hard core protin before. i think my hair acting funky is a mix of too much moisture and all the color i did. 
a part of me wants to just shave it off but i think what i will do it continue to baby it and keep it in twists, twist outs.

tonight i am going to co wash with aphogee treatment, put some evoo on my hair and twist with a mix of oyin shine and define and burt sugar pomade.


----------



## chebaby

oh and im not going to color it because i dont know if the color contributed to my problems. and maybe im just having a bad day. i cant tell really. im too quick to react sometimes.


----------



## mkd

I watched a few natural reviews of the aphogee on youtube today. I am just going to try it and see how it goes.


----------



## chebaby

yea just try it mkd. i seriously doubt you will get protein overload but the way to get rid of it if you do is to just deep condition overnight with a moisturing conditioner.


----------



## Ltown

Where IdareT?


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> Where IdareT?


 
Idk i have been looking for her too. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## chebaby

T, was on earlier i thought??? i could have sworn i saw her in another threat. maybe she is tired.

well i just joined the ayurvedic challange. i just purchased henna, shikakai, amla and brahmi powders, shikakai shampoo bar and vatika oil. i really hope the amla powder makes my hair nice and strong.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> T, was on earlier i thought??? i could have sworn i saw her in another threat. maybe she is tired.
> 
> well i just joined the ayurvedic challange. i just purchased henna, shikakai, amla and brahmi powders, shikakai shampoo bar and vatika oil. i really hope the amla powder makes my hair nice and strong.


 
Yes I seen she started the Oct what you buy post.  Hope she well!  I seen you over there. I'm going back to ayurveda too but doing the support group with Flowin not a challenge, I don't want to be obligated to check in! I did ayurveda my 15mths of transition no breakage or problems so I decided after reviewing my current regimen and paypal pending to go back to what worked. It's even more natural imo than what I was using for me.   So make sure you check it out she posted some past thread and more receipes.


----------



## chebaby

oh i didnt see that thread. let me go look for it. thanx Ltown.
im not good with checking in all the time, honestly this is one of the only threads i come in so i will probably share what i like about the powders here rather than going back to the other thread all the time.


----------



## La Colocha

Ladies i am turning in early, i can't last no more. 24 hours straight is my limit lmao, you all relax and have a blessed night.


----------



## mkd

Well, I used the aphogee and so far my hair feels the same.  I will see after I rinse out my deep conditioner and comb through it.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> oh i didnt see that thread. let me go look for it. thanx Ltown.
> im not good with checking in all the time, honestly this is one of the only threads i come in so i will probably share what i like about the powders here rather than going back to the other thread all the time.



Here you go I wish I knew how to rename and post in my siggy for reference: 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/forum6/thread497998.html


I'm going out to party 1st Friday! Chat tomorrow!


----------



## redecouvert

I hope everyone is doing well<3


----------



## Brownie518

So, I was able to use up some stuff last night. I finished that last jar of CPR, and I also finished up my last SSI Green Tea/Hibiscus (will repurchase, probably BF), a Babassu Xtreme conditioner, and a tube of Bonacure Smooth Express. 
Marie Dean gave me a sample of the Mango Tango leave in and I actually love how my hair came out with it. It feels really good. I tried the Herbal Henna Buttercream and I think that will be a keeper. I love the ingredients, it moisturizes well, and it smells soooooo good! SO kept grabbing me to smell it. LOL that pervert!! Hmm, I wonder if she'll have a BF sale...?


----------



## Loves Harmony

I rec my kbb today even tho i didnt know if was shipped..... Im in love with the egyptian musk and the chamomile sage.


----------



## mkd

Brownie, all of the products sound good.  Nice names. 

OK, I washed out my conditioner and twisted my hair.  The aphogee made my hair stronger.  It also feels a lot smoother for some reason.  I am interested to see how it looks in the morning.  I will definitely continue doing hard protein treatments every six to eight weeks.


----------



## natura87

I just got off of an 11 hour (originally 7 hours) shift, I'm so unbeleivably tired its crazy. My feet are kiling me and somehow I end up babysitting....I'm going to cowash my hair tomorrow and wear another puff back to work. I will find time to DC next week. I think I want some Hairveda too...

My little cuz( 3 year old boy with a superfine 3bc fro) is looking over my shoulder and saying, "That lady has hair like me! Her too!".


----------



## redecouvert

I was re-reading past threads...where IDT? 
I was shocked when I saw the afroveda price increase !!
I stopped using her products when she added rice milk. Products will go bad on me in less than 4-5 months and she was also playing too much with the fragrances, adding citrus oils which irritate my scalp...
woow from 9 to 21.50..and sometimes with the sales, we were able to buy these butters for less than 8 dollars


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.........

Yeah, I was on a quick 'sec' last night.  Just enough to start that October Thread.

You know I self-relaxed last night.  (That still unnerves me) for some reason.  Still.

I came out underprocessed again.  I guess MBB just doesn't process Bone Straight.  It's cool tho'.  At least I can comb through my hair.  

I had alot of SSK's this time, that I couldn't get aun-knotted.

I pulled out my Vatika Frosting (thanks Ms. B....and I'll use this for awhile).

Oh Ya'll *rolls eyes hard*  I got that 2 ounce from Ori in the mail yesterday and she refuted by PayPal dispute.  I didn't expect anything out of that.  I was just proving a Point. 

She lost a customer. To the Curb.

I used up 1 Vial of Redken Deep Fuel for my Mid-Step Protein Treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *SO kept grabbing me to smell it. LOL that pervert!! *Hmm, I wonder if she'll have a BF sale...?



   ............  ..........


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies. my sleep time is sooooo off, half the time im sleeping for 13 hours and wake up sleepy. and days like this i get 4 hours of sleep and feel good. i dont even know why im up.

anyway im about to go to an indin store for some henna and amla. i want to do a gloss tomorrow. i hope it makes my hair strong and not red or orange.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey ladies. my sleep time is sooooo off, half the time im sleeping for 13 hours and wake up sleepy. and days like this i get 4 hours of sleep and feel good. i dont even know why im up.
> 
> anyway im about to go to an indin store for some henna and amla. i want to do a gloss tomorrow. i hope it makes my hair strong and not red or orange.



Hey Che, how are you going to make your Henna Mix?  Are you just adding Conditioner?  Water?  or what?

Isn't the only way you end up w/ Red or Orange is if you use an Acidic base like Lemon Juice, Orange Juice, ACV?


----------



## chebaby

im going to do henna, amla, evoo and conditioner(probably suave coconut). and maybe some honey.

ive been doing as much reading on here about it as i can and most people make it seem like you get color no matter how long you leave it on. but they add all type of stuff to theirs, including coffee and lemon juice and acv. im to scared to add all that lol. im only going to leave mine on for an hour.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ive been doing as much reading on here about it as i can and most people make it seem like you get color no matter how long you leave it on. but they add all type of stuff to theirs, including coffee and lemon juice and *acv*. im to scared to add all that lol. im only going to leave mine on for an hour.


 
That's what I use, ACV with a Splash of Oil.....because I want the to dye release to cover up this grey w/the Indigo.

I've never tried any of the other 1 Zillion Mixtures.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies.........
> 
> Yeah, I was on a quick 'sec' last night.  Just enough to start that October Thread.
> 
> You know I self-relaxed last night.  (That still unnerves me) for some reason.  Still.
> 
> I came out underprocessed again.  I guess MBB just doesn't process Bone Straight.  It's cool tho'.  At least I can comb through my hair.
> 
> I had alot of SSK's this time, that I couldn't get aun-knotted.
> 
> I pulled out my Vatika Frosting (thanks Ms. B....and I'll use this for awhile).
> 
> Oh Ya'll *rolls eyes hard*  I got that 2 ounce from Ori in the mail yesterday and she refuted by PayPal dispute.  I didn't expect anything out of that.  I was just proving a Point.
> 
> She lost a customer. To the Curb.
> 
> I used up 1 Vial of Redken Deep Fuel for my Mid-Step Protein Treatment.




I'm glad you are well, we were worried not seeing you on here. T is your natural hair wavy/curling or 3 texture? I know must of us that are 3 type don't get fully straight hair when relax. I know I didn't and that why I stop relaxing  because I was relaxing every 4 weeks to get the roots straight.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's what I use, ACV with a Splash of Oil.....because I want the to dye release to cover up this grey w/the Indigo.
> 
> I've never tried any of the other 1 Zillion Mixtures.


 
i have no idea why but ive been afraid to use acv and baking soda since they became popular to use. especially the baking soda.
plus when i heard you can just mix with oils and conditioner and itll be fine i was like "thats for me" . i like the easiest way out lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I'm glad you are well, we were worried not seeing you on here. T is your natural hair wavy/curling or 3 texture? I know must of us that are 3 type don't get fully straight hair when relax. I know I didn't and that why I stop relaxing  because I was relaxing every 4 weeks to get the roots straight.



Girl, I'm a 4 something.  But from what I hear, MBB just doesn't process straight.  Plus, I add a Vial of Pure Keratin Oil to the Relaxer as well.   I may get Super next time.  I have thick/Coarse Hair. 

My skills just aren't that good either(and I'm always worried when I do it).  But I guess it's better to be a little 'under' than 'over'.

On Another Topic:  It's going to be interesting to see what they On-Line Sellers actually do on BF.  Since alot of them seem to be raising their prices anyway.

I'm glad I'm well stocked.  Pretty much.  So, it won't hurt my feelings, if the Sales aren't that great.erplexed  

But they need to quit with these price hikes.  They are pricing themselves & us out of the Market.

Hmp.  I might have to go back to Aubrey Organics.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

By the Way:  Jasmine's is still having her Great 20% off.  And she said she has a good _Sweet Deal_ on her Facebook Page.

But I don't go on Facebook.  Never have. 

So, if someone looks please tell me what it is.  When I click on Sweet Deals on her Webpage, it says something about FB and $9.99 Specials.

So, if you go out there and look, let me know what she has for $9.99.  

Thanks


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> By the Way:  Jasmine's is still having her Great 20% off.  And she said she has a good _Sweet Deal_ on her Facebook Page.
> 
> But I don't go on Facebook.  Never have.
> 
> So, if someone looks please tell me what it is.  When I click on Sweet Deals on her Webpage, it says something about FB and $9.99 Specials.
> 
> So, if you go out there and look, let me know what she has for $9.99.
> 
> Thanks


I'll look and get back!


----------



## chebaby

im about to go find this indian store. i hope i dont get lost lol. im good at getting lost.


----------



## natura87

redecouvert said:


> I was re-reading past threads...where IDT?
> I was shocked when I saw the afroveda price increase !!
> I stopped using her products when she added rice milk. Products will go bad on me in less than 4-5 months and she was also playing too much with the fragrances, adding citrus oils which irritate my scalp...
> woow from 9 to 21.50..and sometimes with the sales, we were able to buy these butters for less than 8 dollars


 
See this is why I dont really want to try Afroveda...I hear too many negative things about it. All these changes and price increases grind my gears. If it aint broke dont fix it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *All these changes and price increases grind my gears.*



  

I'm telling you, they are pricing themselves AND US right out of the Market.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll know what???? Now I wish I woulda' ordered at least 1 Vatkia Frosting. 

I like it after I Relax on my Scalp.

If anyone got an extra one....please let me know. Like if you bought 20 Vatika's....help a Sista' out. 

I don't know what I was thinking......

I shoulda' at least got 1 Jar


----------



## natura87

Seriously...a bunch of the stuff sounds good too..I dont see why she is changing it..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> Seriously...a bunch of the stuff sounds good too..I dont see why she is changing it..


 
The 2 things I nornally get from AV are still the same $21.95 and $19.95 Respectively. Although, I think that Ashlii may have started out at $18.95?

I am still waiting on my order I placed right after Labor Day. I e-mailed her and she said it has an October 1st Ship date, but I didn't get a Notice yesterday.........

When I tried the Butters (which everyone seems to love that have been increased) I bought the Sample Pack.

I think I like personally Qhemet better.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning. My qhem should be here today or monday. It is at the p.o. but i don't know if it got in before the trucks went out. My scalp is doing good so far, i used mixed greens yesterday and i don't have any itches so far. I may alternate head and shoulders with bs washes every other week. And i forgot to trim my hair yesterday so i will do it next week. That is a shame with afroveda, i have no recieved a response to my email about the price hikes yet.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll know what???? Now I wish I woulda' ordered at least 1 Vatkia Frosting.
> 
> I like it after I Relax on my Scalp.
> 
> If anyone got an extra one....please let me know. Like if you bought 20 Vatika's....help a Sista' out.
> 
> I don't know what I was thinking......
> 
> I shoulda' at least got 1 Jar


 
I feel like i should have gotten more stuff too since it was so cheap. But oh well. The only places that i am really eyeing for black friday are sally's, curlmart and qhem to stock up on what i need. I will not repurchase the moisture maniac once this bottle is gone. I am liking the gvp conditioning balm, i can use it to detangle and dc which cuts down on products and costs. I think the only time that i will dabble with all natural companies again is when they have really good sales like hairveda did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I feel like i should have gotten more stuff too since it was so cheap.* But oh well. The only places that i am really eyeing for black friday are sally's, *curlmart and qhem *to stock up on what i need. I will not repurchase the moisture maniac once this bottle is gone. I am liking the gvp conditioning balm, i can use it to detangle and dc which cuts down on products and costs. I think the only time that i will *dabble with all natural companies again is when they have really good sales like hairveda did.*



I agree.  I shoulda' got at least 1 Jar of VF.  I can't remember if she offers it BF?  I think it's only once a year and I missed it. 

Yeah, I'm looking at Qhem & Curlmart too for BF (not sure what tho' from CM?).erplexed

BJ really did have a Great Sale.  When I looked at my order that "Rinse" was only like $4.25 or something, that was good. 

I thought I got great deals on everything I bought from her.

And I got my Shipping Notice, so the stuff is on the way.  Eventually.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I told ya'll I got that little Jive-Time 2 ounce from Ori. 

And a scathing response to my e-mail. She is DONE. I hate argumentative Sellers.

I wouldn't care if her products had Pure Gold Spun into them at this Point with Diamond Lids.

Vonnieluv08:  Did you ever get a response?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I agree.  I shoulda' got at least 1 Jar of VF.  I can't remember if she offers it BF?  I think it's only once a year and I missed it.
> 
> Yeah, I'm looking at Qhem & Curlmart too for BF (not sure what tho' from CM?).erplexed
> 
> BJ really did have a Great Sale.  When I looked at my order that "Rinse" was only like $4.25 or something, that was good.
> 
> I thought I got great deals on everything I bought from her.
> 
> And I got my Shipping Notice, so the stuff is on the way.  Eventually.


 
I should have gotten a jar too because its good on the skin but i wasn't thinking. I was trying to stick to body products not trying to accumulate a lot of hair products again but most of her hair products i have tried and liked. Oh well its over nah.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So this is the whack response I got from O.O. yesterday after I filed a paypal dispute.  I'm steaming hot right now.

Dear Ms. ,
We are sorry that you are unable to locate your package. In the event that a package is not delivered or a product is not satisfactory due to an error on our part, we are happy to replace the product. However in this situation according to the post office, your package has been delivered. Unfortunately what happens to a package after it is delivered is not something we can control. If you would like to try the product line we can send you samples of the products you ordered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I should have gotten a jar too because its good on the skin *but i wasn't thinking. I was trying to stick to body products not trying to accumulate a lot of hair products again but most of her hair products i have tried and liked. *Oh well its over nah*.


 
Well, she shut the Sale down Early(and alot of people were 'complaining' that she shut the Sale down, before the end-date).  

When I looked out there, the VF is still $5.00. And there is a number to call. So.....yes.....I called and asked if there was a way to still get the VF? I had to leave a VM.

I kept saying I wasn't buying any VF (which was stooopid) because it's really good to use after a Relaxer (with that Coconut Oil & All).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *So this is the whack response I got from O.O. yesterday after I filed a paypal dispute.  I'm steaming hot right now.*
> Dear Ms. ,
> We are sorry that you are unable to locate your package. In the event that a package is not delivered or a product is not satisfactory due to an error on our part, we are happy to replace the product. However in this situation according to the post office, your package has been delivered. Unfortunately what happens to a package after it is delivered is not something we can control. If you would like to try the product line we can send you samples of the products you ordered.



Yeah, I only got a "Lame" Response _After_ I filed that Dispute too.

She is Very Un-User Friendly.  Her Response to me was _less than courteous_.  Oh Well, I got my little 2 ounces and I won't be back.  I am not even tempted.

So, are those "samples free?"  If they are, I'd make her send them.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> So this is the whack response I got from O.O. yesterday after I filed a paypal dispute.  I'm steaming hot right now.
> 
> Dear Ms. ,
> We are sorry that you are unable to locate your package. In the event that a package is not delivered or a product is not satisfactory due to an error on our part, we are happy to replace the product. However in this situation according to the post office, your package has been delivered. Unfortunately what happens to a package after it is delivered is not something we can control. If you would like to try the product line we can send you samples of the products you ordered.


 
Did the post office really say that the box was delivered? Have you talked to them yet vonnie?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Curlmart has 15%

Coupon Code: FALL15


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Curlmart has 15%
> 
> Coupon Code: FALL15


 
They always have 15% give me 20-25 hell 30.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha said:


> Did the post office really say that the box was delivered? Have you talked to them yet vonnie?


 
Based on the Priority Mail scan it was said "delivered".  I went to the P.O. and they don't have it nor the carrier.  Everyone wants to blame me for the missing package.  I'm just really frustrated with this whole thing.  I've had dozens of packages delivered at 3 different addresses and never lost one.  Now O.O. is saying its my fault.

None of our packages ever go missing off our porch or in our box.  We live on a quiet street with other older people all the kids are grown and don't live at home anymore.  The SSI package had been sitting on the porch for a day and in the rain and even the carrier didn't move it when he delivered the next package.


----------



## redecouvert

hello ladies,
IDT: great to hear from you! aaw..I understand about being under-processed. When I used to relax, my hair will always come underprocessed. It doesn't help that I have a sensitive scalp and coarse hair..so by the time the stylist is touching up the front, the back is burning and I want to have everything rinsed out. Have you tried Mizani relaxer? that's the one that worked best for me...

chebaby: I know what you say about henna mixes   I just use water and if I am not lazy a herbal infusion. I add about 2-3 tsp of ACV to give the color a kick!! I buy my henna from mehandi and she told me to add a little bit of ACV since I am allergic to citrus oils...well..guess what the color was amaaazingly red!!

Vonnie: so sorry about ORI 

Colocha: 30% will be nice indeed. I've never ordered from curl mart....  by the way I miss your blog updates

Today, I am steaming my hair..yay! I haven't done that this summer since it was so hot..so this morning I was dusting the steamer...I am mixing some rhassoul from anita grant..pre-poing with coconut oil and about to get ready for a me time...sigh.. I looove pampering my hair! that's what I missed the most when I was locking.
I still think of locking but I know it is not for me...no more hunting down products ..no ma'am..
I am even tempted to order some qhemet even though I know it has citrus oils and will bother my scalp...

Talking about citrus oils, that was my experience w/ Vatika frosting. Last september, I order 10 VF from hairveda sale...I was so excited, imagining all the bonding times w/ VF. As soon as I applied it, 3 minutes later, I was rinsing it out crying 
I shipped all of it to my sister who lives in Tunisia!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> They always have 15% give me 20-*25* hell 30.


 
Yup. They Do.

Didn't they have 25% BF last year? If they do again, I may get some BeeMine Luscious from them. Not a big deal if I don't though.

Here are some things I am looking at:

Qhemet
Marie Dean @redecouvert have you checked out Marie Dean? Go Look! You like that kind of stuff
Hairveda *depending on what she has*
Claudie
Jasmine
Komaza
Njoi
Christine Gant

Still haven't narrowed down anything. But I am committed to NOT Buying anything until then tho.


----------



## redecouvert

IDareT'sHair said:


> Marie Dean redecouvert have you checked out Marie Dean?  Go Look!  You like that kind of stuff


 
ooh..off to check it out..
I am also on a no-buy challenge...it's been hard...
I am considering getting a case of JBCO  once I use up all the oils I have and stick w/ only JBCO


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just read the response to my paypal dispute.  O.O. shows no grace whatsoever.  The first statement to me is a lie.  I asked if they would resend or refund and they never responded.  I'm done with them.  I don't even want the samples.  Any other company would have understood and resend or refunded to show go faith or customer service and avoid bad press.

I believe that we responded to your emails and related to you that since we have fulfilled our duties in providing your package to the USPS, our liability is now terminated. Your issue should be with USPS, not with the company that sent the package. USPS track and confirm states that your package was delivered. At the point where we provide your package to the shipping service, our duty is done. We are very sorry that your package was either lost or stolen. However, as a matter of policy, we cannot grant refunds in these situations, when as far as we know, according to the USPS , the package was delivered.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert said:


> hello ladies,
> IDT: great to hear from you! aaw..I understand about being under-processed. When I used to relax, my hair will always come underprocessed. It doesn't help that I have a sensitive scalp and coarse hair..so by the time the stylist is touching up the front, the back is burning and I want to have everything rinsed out. Have you tried *Mizani relaxer?* that's the one that worked best for me...
> 
> chebaby: I know what you say about henna mixes   I just use water and if I am not lazy a herbal infusion. I add about 2-3 tsp of ACV to give the color a kick!! I buy my henna from mehandi and she told me to add a little bit of ACV since I am allergic to citrus oils...well..guess what the color was amaaazingly red!!
> 
> Vonnie: so sorry about ORI
> 
> Colocha: 30% will be nice indeed. I've never ordered from curl mart....  by the way I miss your blog updates
> 
> Today, I am steaming my hair..yay! I haven't done that this summer since it was so hot..so this morning I was dusting the steamer...I am mixing some rhassoul from anita grant..pre-poing with coconut oil and about to get ready for a me time...sigh.. I looove pampering my hair! that's what I missed the most when I was locking.
> I still think of locking but I know it is not for me...no more hunting down products ..no ma'am..
> I am even tempted to order some qhemet even though I know it has citrus oils and will bother my scalp...
> 
> Talking about citrus oils, that was my experience w/ Vatika frosting. Last september, I order 10 VF from hairveda sale...I was so excited, imagining all the bonding times w/ VF. *As soon as I applied it, 3 minutes later, I was rinsing it out crying
> I shipped all of it to my sister who lives in Tunisia!!*


 
Girl, go look at that Marie Dean. 

I do use Mizani Butter Blends Lye (Regular).  I may switch to Super/Coarse.

I know you can't use Citrus Oils Red.  That's too bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Just read the response to my paypal dispute.  *O.O. shows no grace whatsoever.  The first statement to me is a lie.  I asked if they would resend or refund and they never responded.  I'm done with them.  I don't even want the samples.*  Any other company would have understood and resend or refunded to show go faith or customer service and avoid bad press.



I know.  She is just plain Tacky.  I asked for my $8.99.  

She dismissed my PayPal.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Based on the Priority Mail scan it was said "delivered".  I went to the P.O. and they don't have it nor the carrier.  Everyone wants to blame me for the missing package.  I'm just really frustrated with this whole thing.  I've had dozens of packages delivered at 3 different addresses and never lost one.  Now O.O. is saying its my fault.
> 
> None of our packages ever go missing off our porch or in our box.  We live on a quiet street with other older people all the kids are grown and don't live at home anymore.  The SSI package had been sitting on the porch for a day and in the rain and even the carrier didn't move it when he delivered the next package.


 
This is what i was going to ask you next, so i wonder why the ori package came up missing. I too have never not recieved anything that was sent to me or ordered. Now something has been spilled or broken but it has gotten here. I am sorry vonnie, if she can prove it has been delivered to paypal you just might be out of money. The thing to do here was to answer your emails promptly and to if not send out another package at least, at least offer a refund. If someone is hurting that bad then maybe they are in the wrong business.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Just read the response to my paypal dispute.  O.O. shows no grace whatsoever.  The first statement to me is a lie.  I asked if they would resend or refund and they never responded.  I'm done with them.  I don't even want the samples.  Any other company would have understood and resend or refunded to show go faith or customer service and avoid bad press.
> 
> I believe that we responded to your emails and related to you that since we have fulfilled our duties in providing your package to the USPS, our liability is now terminated. Your issue should be with USPS, not with the company that sent the package. USPS track and confirm states that your package was delivered. At the point where we provide your package to the shipping service, our duty is done. We are very sorry that your package was either lost or stolen. However, as a matter of policy, we cannot grant refunds in these situations, when as far as we know, according to the USPS , the package was delivered.


 
I am not siding with ori at all but this statement is right, but how you go over and above it to correct the situation via another package or refund. That is good customer service, that is what will keep people coming back and giving good reviews. I know people try to get over but the first time she should do what she can and if it happens again then that person is on their own but respond to people. Don't wait until paypal gets involved, i hope she sees this thread.


----------



## Shay72

I recently did not receive a package and according to USPS it was delivered. I didn't even go there and just took it as a loss. The p.o. hours are 9-5 during the week and 9-2 on Saturdays those don't work for me. So oh well...Besides I was just not in the mood to give it my time & energy. 

I have another lingering migraine. I think I may start on my hair. Hopefully that will be relaxing.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi Ladies!

Where is the ori thread?  What is the full name of the company?  

BB


----------



## La Colocha

La Colocha said:


> I am not siding with ori at all *but this statement is right*, but how you go over and above it to correct the situation via another package or refund. That is good customer service, that is what will keep people coming back and giving good reviews. I know people try to get over but the first time she should do what she can and if it happens again then that person is on their own but respond to people. Don't wait until paypal gets involved, i hope she sees this thread.


 
Let me take this back, i have read her policy and no where does it say we are not responsible for lost or stolen packages. I was assuming it did because other vendors have stated this. Paypal may award you just because of that.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I recently did not receive a package and according to USPS it was delivered. I didn't even go there and just took it as a loss. The p.o. hours are 9-5 during the week and 9-2 on Saturdays those don't work for me. So oh well...Besides I was just not in the mood to give it my time & energy.
> 
> I have another lingering migraine. I think I may start on my hair. Hopefully that will be relaxing.


 
Advil liquid gel caps, 4 of them will do you good. I had one this morning until i took them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Where is the ori thread?  What is the full name of the company?
> 
> BB



Ori Organics


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies, just popping in to say hi, I will be back later.  

T, I only got one VF!  I surely would send you one if I ordered more than that.  Maybe I will win the double order.  I still haven't gotten my HV shipping notice but I did order later than everyone else. 

I am really please with the aphogee 2 step.  My hair looks nice and it feels great.  I am now 100% certain that my hair loves protein. 

I am so disgusted by Ori, I want to reiterate that I will never order from her.  Trife as heyall.  

Che, good luck with the henna.  I think you will great results.  I only buy my powders locally from the indian store because it is so cheap, like $2.


----------



## mkd

AV has really made me evaluate what etailers I will be buying from.  Really I feel like we are being played, like lets see how much black women are willing to pay for products and a lot them are using bases.  I am probably sticking with HV and KBB and everything else I can find locally as long as the store here stays open.  If they were to close,  I would shop at curlmart.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> im about to go find this indian store. i hope i dont get lost lol. im good at getting lost.



Che, those stores are in crazy locations the ones in Maryloand near UMUC don't make me comfortable and they don't have everything I want. I found this site which is in the vendor thread great and fast delivery: 

AyurNatural Beauty | Ayurveda | Ayurvedic Products | Ayurvedic Herbs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Hey ladies, just popping in to say hi, I will be back later.
> 
> *T, I only got one VF!*  I surely would send you one if I ordered more than that.  Maybe I will win the double order.  I still haven't gotten my HV shipping notice but I did order later than everyone else.
> 
> I am really please with the aphogee 2 step.  My hair looks nice and it feels great.  I am now 100% certain that my hair loves protein.
> 
> I am so disgusted by Ori, I want to reiterate that I will never order from her.  Trife as heyall.
> 
> Che, good luck with the henna.  I think you will great results.  I only buy my powders locally from the indian store because it is so cheap, like $2.



That's been taken care of, by another Lovely Poster in this Thread.:littleang

Did your package arrive?erplexed  

I keep looking it up and it's still saying ACCEPTANCE from September 30th.  It had an estimated delivery date of today tho'.


----------



## Shay72

I got my HV shipping notice yesterday and got my box today. She fit all of my products in one box. She's always done that. I appreciate that. I like the bottle that my purfumed oil came in. I would be able to travel with it which is important to me. Actually I like all of the packaging. I noticed that the consistency of the butter cremes are different than what I have. Matter of fact two of my jars the consistency is creamy and one is more whipped. I'm okay with that if they still get the job done. They ones I previously purchased have a thiiiiiiick buttery consistency.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> *I got my HV shipping notice yesterday and got my box today.* She fit all of my products in one box. She's always done that. I appreciate that. I like the bottle that my purfumed oil came in. I would be able to travel with it which is important to me. Actually I like all of the packaging. I noticed that the consistency of the butter cremes are different than what I have. Matter of fact two of my jars the consistency is creamy and one is more whipped. I'm okay with that if they still get the job done. They ones I previously purchased have a thiiiiiiick buttery consistency.



After Reading this....I got curious....

Mine is here in the City, so it should be here Monday!  YAY!


----------



## Shay72

I just now noticed that on the bulk products BJ is now putting the day the batch was made and the expiration date.


----------



## natura87

I just did a quick wash and go with a bottle of HE, (I'm not sure what kind) left a bit in, applied some mousse and DevaCurl Angell. I hope it doesnt stay this shiny. It feels really soft though. I havent done a wash and go in a while.

I was just lurking on Qhemet and Hairveda and OMG!!


----------



## natura87

Shay72 said:


> I just now noticed that on the bulk products BJ is now putting the day the batch was made and the expiration date.


 
That wont fix anything. The damage has been done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I just now noticed that on the bulk products *BJ is now putting the day the batch was made and the expiration date.*


 
That's Nice.

How far out is the Expiration Date?

I'm starting on my little BF List.


----------



## Shay72

She shortened the product life from 1 year to 10 months so one expires in June 2011 and the other in July 2011. I still feel they would be good for a year if not more. I've never had any of her stuff go bad on me and you know I have a lot of Hairveda.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I got my HV shipping notice yesterday and got my box today. She fit all of my products in one box. She's always done that. I appreciate that. I like the bottle that my purfumed oil came in. I would be able to travel with it which is important to me. Actually I like all of the packaging. I noticed that the consistency of the butter cremes are different than what I have. Matter of fact two of my jars the consistency is creamy and one is more whipped. I'm okay with that if they still get the job done. They ones I previously purchased have a thiiiiiiick buttery consistency.



Which oils did you get? and how do they smell. I know madagascar vanilla is the ish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> She shortened the product life from 1 year to 10 months so one expires in June 2011 and the other in July 2011. I still feel they would be good for a year if not more. I've never had any of her stuff go bad on me and you know I have a lot of Hairveda.



Yeah, Shelf-Life really doesn't bother me. 

I keep my Sitrinillah in the Fridge.  And I just pulled out that VF from the Fridge too.

I was just curious as to what she said. erplexed 

As long as I don't see legs & arms OR A Green Hairy Monster growing out of anything I'm good.


----------



## La Colocha

I got my qhem in the mail today. Nothing has changed with her after 2 years. I will be restocking on black friday.


----------



## La Colocha

Oh i forgot, if the heavy cream does not work for you as a moisturizer it makes a great dc. When i first bc'd i had major problems with protein overload and the heavy cream saved me every single time. I don't know if i ever told that or not but its another way to use the product.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I should go check my Mail

I don't think I have anything comin' tho'


----------



## La Colocha

Im going to straighten one of these days, i want to see how long my hair really is. Has anyone tried the instyler? That looks about one of the safest gadgets to straighten hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Haven't tried the Instyler.

I went to check my Mail, but he was still delivering.  Will check in a few.  Not sure if I will get anything today.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just Finished up 1 4 ounce Jar of Christine Gant's Herbal Rich Hair Butter.  *Good Stuff*  I have 1 8Ounce Replacement.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just came back from my nephew's football game.  It's cute to see the lil 5-6yo running around trying to be football players.

I think I'm going to rollerset my hair and maybe flat iron.  Both of my sisters had their hair flat ironed and now I want to as well.  I'm trying to see if I need another heat protectant.  I have some SMB (old formula) and GVP heat protectant (I think Chi knock off).

Going to cowash with my cowash mix (24/7 & Green Tea/Hibiscus a lil oil). DC with my DC mix of moisture & protein.  Then pick a light leave-in and apply some heat protectants and rollerset.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Just came back from my nephew's football game.  It's cute to see the lil 5-6yo running around trying to be football players.
> 
> I think I'm going to rollerset my hair and maybe flat iron.  Both of my sisters had their hair flat ironed and now I want to as well.  I'm trying to see if I need another heat protectant.  I have some SMB (old formula) and GVP heat protectant (I think Chi knock off).
> 
> Going to cowash with my cowash mix (24/7 & Green Tea/Hibiscus a lil oil). DC with my DC mix of moisture & protein.  Then pick a light leave-in and apply some heat protectants and rollerset.



I bet it turns out really cute Vonnie!

Sounds like a Good Regi.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Im going to straighten one of these days, i want to see how long my hair really is. Has anyone tried the instyler? That looks about one of the safest gadgets to straighten hair.



I have not seen it before but you right it looks interesting. I'm still trying to learn how to get my hair straight. Someone found one in Ross, I've not found one yet, it been around for a while so it should be cheaper and found in stores now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I have not seen it before but you right it looks interesting. I'm still trying to learn how to get my hair straight. Someone found one in Ross, I've not found one yet, it been around for a while so it should be cheaper and found in stores now.



Yeah, they advertise them alot.  I should go look at it.

I had that Maxiglide MP (and sold it on the exchange forum).


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I was a little nervous about the instyler due to the brush.  I can't find out how hot it gets.  I don't see them do a black person either but I didn't watch all of the videos either.  If someone uses it I would love to see the results.


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies. i purchase some henna and a can of coconut milk. the coconut milk is for the deep conditioner from anita grant, when it comes. i also purchased the curls for target hair oil and shea moisture curl milk.
i looked for suave coconut but couldnt find it so i will just mix the henna with eather tresseme or vo5 conditioner. and it will just be henna, conditioner, coconut, evoo and sweet almond oil. the store didnt have any powders so thats out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I was a little nervous about the instyler due to the brush.  I can't find out how hot it gets.  *I don't see them do a black person either* but I didn't watch all of the videos either.  If someone uses it I would love to see the results.



They had a Black Girl on the On-Line Advertisement, but they didn't actually show her going through the process.  They just showed the "alledged" finished results.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I was a little nervous about the instyler due to the brush.  I can't find out how hot it gets.  I don't see them do a black person either but I didn't watch all of the videos either.  If someone uses it I would love to see the results.


 
Me too vonnie, but its between that and the maxiglide. Im so afraid to get heat damage but i really want my hair straight at least once. Those two look the safest to me. I am doing searches right now trying to find someone with type 4 hair who has used it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> * Not sure if I will get anything today*.erplexed



No Packages came today. 

I just finished putting up some of the stuff I got in my Last Curlmart Haul. 

I keep looking at my BF possibilities list.  And that Marie Dean is still on there S-T-R-O-N-G!


----------



## chebaby

i really like my hair today.i cant believe i was gonna cut it off. im too quick to make decisions sometimes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i really like my hair today.i cant believe i was gonna cut it off. *im too quick to make decisions sometimes.*



No Kidding???????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Right now I am using HV Vatika Frosting & Claudie Ends #1.  I will keep using these two through my 1st week post.

I am sooooooo underprocessed.


----------



## chebaby

T, im using my vatika frosting too. after i co washed today i put some vatika frosting on under a little aveda be curly and i love my hair today. i wont repurchase the vatika but i do like it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll.....the "Guy" Yes I said "Guy" from HV called me back to see how many of the VF's I wanted to order. 

I told him nevermind, someone is sending me one.


----------



## chebaby

thata was nice of him to call. i guess it was her husband.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thata was nice of him to call*. i guess it was her husband.



Not sure?erplexed  

His Name & Number is on the 'site' to call if you want to place an 'order' during the time they're Closed filling orders from the Sale.


----------



## chebaby

lmao @ "not sure"

so  whos still gonna order from afroveda?


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> *Advil liquid gel caps, 4 of them will do you good*. I had one this morning until i took them.


 
Yes, Shay. It does work. I took La's advice on this last month and it did me right!!!! Thanks, again, La!

Oh, Claudie wrote on FB that she has lowered the prices on some of her items since she knows folks are struggling. I have to go see which ones.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Oh, Claudie wrote on FB that she has lowered the prices on some of her items since she knows folks are struggling. I have to go see which ones.*



Girl, Lemme know which ones......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Lemme know which ones......



Nope, not until November 1!! LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> so  whos still gonna order from afroveda?



I know Imma always want that Ms. Bree & the Ashlii Amla.....so I prolly still will. 

I may even like that Ginger Root Pomade (if I EVA' Get it)


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Which oils did you get? and how do they smell. I know madagascar vanilla is the ish.


 
I only got one oil to try out to see if I want to act a fool on BF. I got the Enchanted Apple. It smells . Exactly as I expected. I have a lot of Hairveda in the fridge--sitrinillah, vf, almond glaze, and green tea butter.

I think I will allow only one more line in my life after the new year. It's needs to be something I can find on the ground. I'm thinking possibly Beautiful Curls. @chebaby what are your thoughts about this line? I believe you have tried some of the products. If it becomes popular maybe it will follow suit and head to Target like a lot of the other black lines that previously you could only get at Whole Foods or online.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Nope, not until November 1!! *LOL


 
Girl, I Messed Up Already. Day 2

I ordered that A & S from Jasmine's in _Juicy Couture_.

It's not until November 1st.....It's suppose to be until BF (November whatever that is)

So....you might as well Gon' & Tell Me


----------



## chebaby

shay, i havent really used them yet. i have the shea butter conditioner and shea butter curl activating cream. the cream is in a jar but the texture is very milky/runny. the leave in is a little thicker and would probably made a good twisting cream.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I Messed Up Already. Day 2
> 
> I ordered that A & S from Jasmine's in _Juicy Couture_.
> 
> It's not until November 1st.....It's suppose to be until BF (November whatever that is)
> 
> So....you might as well Gon' & Tell Me


 
 she aint telling you


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I only got one oil to try out to see if I want to act a fool on BF. I got the Enchanted Apple. It smells . Exactly as I expected. I have a lot of Hairveda in the fridge--sitrinillah, vf, almond glaze, and green tea butter.
> 
> I think I will allow only one more line in my life after the new year. It's needs to be something I can find on the ground. I'm thinking possibly Beautiful Curls. @chebaby what are your thoughts about this line? I believe you have tried some of the products. If it becomes popular maybe it will follow suit and head to Target like a lot of the other black lines that previously you could only get at Whole Foods or online.


 
Aww sookie sookie now, i got the enchanted apple also. I can't wait to get it.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Yes, Shay. It does work. I took La's advice on this last month and it did me right!!!! Thanks, again, La!
> 
> Oh, Claudie wrote on FB that she has lowered the prices on some of her items since she knows folks are struggling. I have to go see which ones.


 
I'm glad it worked for you, my mom put me on to that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *she aint telling you*



Hmp.  I see.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  I see.


 
lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Will be using up 1 KomazaHairCare Scalp Conditioner possibly tomorrow.  I have 2 back ups.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> lmao @ "not sure"
> 
> so  whos still gonna order from afroveda?


 
Girl bye not me!!!!  But her stuff never did amazing things for me.  I will be very sad if KBB outprices herself.  HV has the best prices for the quality to me.


----------



## mkd

T, I got the Ori buttercream today.  Thanks.  

I used the bee mine curly butter last night.  I like it.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> she aint telling you


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.  I see.


 


chebaby said:


> lmao




...................


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Finished rollersetting my hair.  I'm not sure how the front is going to turn out because of the two textures.  Will sit under the dryer for an hour then let it air dry the until the morning.

Wasn't able to use up anything this wash day.  

If I do straighten it I'm going to keep it that way for 2-4wks.  I need to find a non-water based moisturizer.


----------



## chebaby

i soooooooooo cant wait to henna. im nervous cause i dont want orange hair lmao.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby said:


> i soooooooooo cant wait to henna. im nervous cause i dont want orange hair lmao.



You'll be okay.

If your hair is dark then it won't turn orange.  Now any greys or light colored hair will change color.  I've been doing henna for a year now and the only color change I see is in my greys and there may be a slight red tint overall but only in certain lighting.


----------



## chebaby

i have a light honey blond and some chestnut brown in my hair. i dont plan on letting the henna sit out to release. i will use as soon as i make it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i have a light honey blond and some chestnut brown in my hair. i dont plan on letting the henna sit out to release. i will use as soon as i make it.


 

Girl, Let us know the Results.  I'm sure it turned out nicely.  If you like it, it will make a great natural protein-like reinforcement for your hair.  Even though it is not a protein, it has strengthening qualities.

OT:  Did anyone check out Charz Length Check Thread ..........Her Hair is Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Shay72

I did T and her hair is gorgeous .

I did a bentonite clay treatment on my hair yesterday and it felt so good I almost didn't follow up with a dc. I've learned my lesson though from using all those ceramides and protein all in one day and not following up with a dc. Followed up with rhassoul clay dc.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Let us know the Results.  I'm sure it turned out nicely.  If you like it, it will make a great natural protein-like reinforcement for your hair.  Even though it is not a protein, it has strengthening qualities.
> 
> OT:  Did anyone check out Charz Length Check Thread ..........Her Hair is Gorgeous!!!!!



IDareT'sHair Thanks Ms. Terri and Shay72

I was so glad that my hair grows pretty even and blunt. I was fearful for a V shape lol cuz my goal is blunt.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Shay72 said:


> I only got one oil to try out to see if I want to act a fool on BF. I got the Enchanted Apple. It smells . Exactly as I expected. I have a lot of Hairveda in the fridge--sitrinillah, vf, almond glaze, and green tea butter.
> 
> I think I will allow only one more line in my life after the new year. It's needs to be something I can find on the ground. I'm thinking possibly Beautiful Curls. @chebaby what are your thoughts about this line? I believe you have tried some of the products. If it becomes popular maybe it will follow suit and head to Target like a lot of the other black lines that previously you could only get at Whole Foods or online.


 
Leave that Beautiful curls alone Shay... the poo dried my hair out.. (and that hardly ever happens with sulfate free poos).. the leave in smelled rancid... both of them went back.. but they were on sale for 8.99 at WF if you still want to give em a look. 

See I'm an on the ground PJ too... the best on the ground natural hair product IMO is the YES to line.. those poos are soooo moisturizing..they have expiration dates and no sulfates or parabens and the conditioners have mucho slip.. you get 16 oz for 7 or 8... so if and when I have to... just completely stop.. I'm straight.. I also use a lot of Pureology and morrocan oil products.

These handmades ain't gonna have me strung out... As I been looking to see how I'm gonna make *Fab* body butter.. lol.. with my newly acquired Ninja..  @mkd... I have read a ton of soap making forums... and the way they make this stuff is too easy... specially when they using bases!!! 
Think about if you ordered the base for 11.99 for a GALLON.. and doctored it up with all the yummie stuff you like.. you still ahead... 

So I'm just looking at the whole process differently..not to say I will stop buying.. a lot of my buying was to support BOB's.. but now it's like ....they want their profit margin to be off the chain and I can't support that. Modest increases over time are understandable and welcome... but just a hike or gouge.. fab.cannot.do.it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> IDareT'sHair Thanks Ms. Terri and Shay72
> 
> I was so glad that my hair grows pretty even and blunt. I was fearful for a V shape lol cuz my goal is blunt.



Charz:  Girl, It looks beautiful!  It really does.  How long will you wear it Str8t?


----------



## chebaby

charz your hair is beautiful. nice and thick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just e-mailed AV *again* about my Products..........

IMO:  They are worse than HV, because they didn't even have a Sale and it's been almost 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Charz:  Girl, It looks beautiful!  It really does.  How long will you wear it Str8t?


 


chebaby said:


> charz your hair is beautiful. nice and thick.



chebaby thank you

IDareT'sHair I kinda wanna wear it straight all fall/winter. My hair has been getting SSK like something fierce. If I could get away with only needing to flat iron again 2-3 weeks, I will do it. I'm kinda at my goal length and as long as my hair reverts ok, I'm fine with not making progress actually. Progress would be icing on the cake, but my hair is finally what I want it to be.

Oh and Dudley's DRC-28 is the best thing in the world. I used it before flat ironing and followed up with WDT. I had hardly any breakage, and my hair is so soft! I will be buying it forever!!!


----------



## chebaby

AV is slooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww for no reason.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *So I'm just looking at the whole process differently..not to say I will stop buying.. a lot of my buying was to support BOB's.. but now it's like ....they want their profit margin to be off the chain and I can't support that. Modest increases over time are understandable and welcome... but just a hike or gouge.. fab.cannot.do.it.*


 
@*fabulosity* IA with this Entire Statement. 

I let ya'll get me all strung out on these Natcha' Products, but if they outprice themselves, I will have no problem returning to Joico, Alfaparf, L'anza, Redken, Nexxus, Paul Mitchell, Tigi, Sebastian, Pureology & others.

We want to help our 'peeps' out and see them be successful and all, but DANG.....show us some love too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> [IDareT'sHair *I kinda wanna wear it straight all fall/winter.* My hair has been getting SSK like something fierce. If I could get away with only needing to flat iron again 2-3 weeks, I will do it. I'm kinda at my goal length and as long as my hair reverts ok, I'm fine with not making progress actually. Progress would be icing on the cake, but my hair is finally what I want it to be.
> 
> *Oh and Dudley's DRC-28 is the best thing in the world.* I used it before flat ironing and followed up with WDT. I had hardly any breakage, and my hair is so soft! I will be buying it forever!!!



Charz  Well, it sure is Purty My Dear! 

Thanks for the review on the DRC-28.  I've been wanting that stuff 4 eva'.erplexed  Maybe I'll put it in my BF Budget.  Along with my BBD that I need to repurchase.


----------



## mkd

Che, let us know how your henna turns out.  I am scared to do it because my ends are so light but if it doesn't color your hair, I will know its probably ok for me to do it.


----------



## chebaby

i will let yall know about the henna. i might start the process in about an hour. im still half sleep lol.

if natural companies start out pricing themselves i will mix my own shea butter and oil mixes, cleanse with back soap, and continue to use ayurveda, giovanni, and AO.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, let us know how your henna turns out.  I am scared to do it because my ends are so light but if it doesn't color your hair, I will know its probably ok for me to do it.


 
i read a few more threads on it last night and most say if you mix and use right away no color is released. they say it takes at least 2 hours for the color to release which is why they let it sit for a few hours, apply to hair and keep it on for 4 hours or more. im going to use right away and only leave it on for 30 minutes to an hour.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies

Charz your hair is beautiful, you make me want to straighten so bad.

Its cold here yall, there was frost on the windows this morning. I had to turn on the oven to knock the chill off the house, lmao. The heating bills are supposed to be high again this year. They ain't getting my money yet.


----------



## mkd

Charz, your color is very pretty.  How often are you getting it colored?


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies! 
Charz love your hair and color!  Fab are you up in my head, I agree with you heck I have a couple of books, been to making cosmetic website too and it's easy. 

I know I'll be saving a lot of money on shipping charges. A lot of commerical products like the one T name are changing their ingredients to more natural to make us happy.  I went into bss(pj can't help it) and Vitale had product with almost all cermadies oil only for $3.99 (mo body) that along is going to save me money to buy clothes!

I did use up shescentit marshmallow creme(didn't like it). I've tried alot of creme hv,av, darcy's, qhem and finally figured it out I don't like them and probably need to look at hair milks/lotion a little more. 

I did henna before and my hair turn red, which I like except for the gray like Vonnie said. 

I'm do ayurveda wash, dc under steamer with Jasmine av-silk today.


----------



## Charz

Ltown La Colocha  Thank you!

mkd I have not colored it since June 4th. I kinda wanna only color it 2-3 times a year.


----------



## chebaby

whats your henna formulation Ltown? what do you mix it with and did you let it sit before use?


----------



## Shay72

It's trying to act like fall here. I will continue to cowash daily like I did last fall/winter. No ill effects. 

My supervisor is a yt curly girl and she does wash n gos year round. Her hair grows so fast too. She got it cut to chin length a few months back and it is already shoulder length again. It will be MBL again before she knows it. She never combs her hair. She only uses her fingers. Her hair is beautiful. She loves my hair and is intrigued with how tightly coiled it is. She says she is looking forward to seeing it get longer. My male coworker is fascinated with my hair and seems proud of me. If someone is seeing my hair for the first time since the big chop he will announce to them that I have gone natural and all I do is wash and go . My other coworker tells people that I only use natural products on my hair.  I have trained them all very well. I've been meaning to share that for awhile but I kept forgetting.


----------



## chebaby

shay, i think its so cute how people pick up on this whole hair thing and become so interested in it.
and you are right, it is getting cold. i just noticed thats why i keep waking up early, because im freezing lol.


----------



## La Colocha

I am going to moisturize my hair today with some knot today and sweet almond oil. Also going to put some tea tree and grapeseed pomade on my scalp. Keeping the itchies at bay so far. I think my hair goal is mbl, i have a long torso so that would be enough for me, waist would just seem like too much.


----------



## Shay72

I've stretched doing my hair over two days (read as fell asleep with dc in her hair) and my headache is gone .


----------



## chebaby

i dont know what i want to twist with today. i originally plnned on using oyin shine and define but i decided not to. now im think either curls milk shake or shea moisture curl milk. or maybe afroveda whipped gelly and cocolatte. but i will be so embarrassed if the cocolatte spoils in my hair and i walk around smelling of egg lol.


----------



## chebaby

ok my ahir is washed with carols daughter, slathered in evoo and wrapped on a towel to dry. when my hair is 80% dry i will put my hair in big braids using more evoo and then get to applying the henna gloss.


----------



## La Colocha

Ladies i have a dilemma this is ot and not about hair, i need some advice. I have a girlfriend who is holding a pt job for me. I was supposed to start when dd started school but then i was promised ot by some managers at my job. At my job i would be making more money, but i don't know if i should wait for them or take the pt job. My girlfriend says she will hold it as long as i need but with the holidays coming up, someone else could be working that job. And then i don't want to turn down the job and end up not getting ot at work. My goal is to have a side hustle and one of these choices would be it, ive tried to apply for work at home jobs but its not happening. I don't know what i should do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ladies i have a dilemma this is ot and not about hair, i need some advice. I have a girlfriend who is holding a pt job for me. I was supposed to start when dd started school but *then i was promised ot by some managers at my job.* At my job i would be making more money, but i don't know if i should wait for them or take the pt job. My girlfriend says she will hold it as long as i need but with the holidays coming up, someone else could be working that job. And then i don't want to turn down the job and end up not getting ot at work. My goal is to have a side hustle and one of these choices would be it, ive tried to apply for work at home jobs but its not happening. I don't know what i should do.


 
Couldn't you take her position and then wait-n-see what they do at your Real Gig?  That OT_ may or may not_ happen.

Who knows, you may take the PT job and really enjoy it. You should accept (since you are looking at a 2nd job anyway....start making some $) and then wait to see what & how much your folx are talking. 

That may or may not happen right??? 

Remember last year, when they sent folx home cause they didn't have enough work to keep them busy?

You coulda' had a coupla' little checks from that little PT job by now waiting on them


----------



## chebaby

i agree with T, take the part time job. it will probably be a break from the same old thing working with the same old people. and the ot at real job might not make good on promise.


----------



## La Colocha

Thanks ladies your right, yeah t i remember, thank you i didn't even think of that. I will go talk to her tomorrow and if they do offer ot at work i will take that too. I just didn't want to start the job and have to quit soon but i plan on doing it as long as i can. And with my daughter in school all day, after i get some sleep i am just sitting here with nothing to do when i could be making money.


----------



## La Colocha

Anybody doing anything today or all yall being lazy like me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Thanks ladies your right,* yeah t i remember, thank you i didn't even think of that.* I will go talk to her tomorrow and if they do offer ot at work i will take that too. I just didn't want to start the job and have to quit soon but i plan on doing it as long as i can. And with my daughter in school all day, after i get some sleep *i am just sitting here with nothing to do when i could be making money.*


 
Yeah, Che also made a really good point. _It will be a 'break' from doing the same ol' thang, w/the same ol' people._

Look at how many checks you could have possibly made while waiting around for them to make a decision.

I think you should do it for a while and see how you like it. Even if it's just until the Holidays or shortly after. 

You could have all yo' little BF $ in a couple PT Checks & some extra cash for the Holidays.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Anybody doing anything today or all yall being lazy like me.


 
I Loaded up an Afroveda, Curlmart & MHC Cart for BF. Of course I'm not getting all that mess,erplexed but I still loaded them up.

With those ridiculous Price Hikes I am almost 'doubtful' if the discounts will be any good. I think Curlmart may throw us a Bone.

I will look at some other stuff too. I already put stuff in a Marie Dean Cart. 

So.....I'm not doing much. Half watching TV. Should pull out the Snuggie, it's chilly in here, but too soon to turn up the Heat. 

I ran out of Tea Bags (the kind I want). I wouldn't mind having a cup........

I also wrote out my Regi for next Wash Day. Brownie518 gave me a good 1 week Post Regimen.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, Che also made a really good point. _It will be a 'break' from doing the same ol' thang, w/the same ol' people._
> 
> Look at how many checks you could have possibly made while waiting around for them to make a decision.
> 
> I think you should do it for a while and see how you like it. Even if it's just until the Holidays or shortly after.
> 
> You could have all yo' little BF $ in a couple PT Checks & some extra cash for the Holidays.


 
I hear you, but the money will strictly be for savings, not to spend. Also i didn't know if i told you guys or not but i have been entered in a drawing at work for a $500 visa card. Pray for me i will know if i won by the 5th.


----------



## La Colocha

T the carts hold the items that long? I didn't know that. I can get started on mine also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I hear you, but the money will strictly be for savings, not to spend. Also i didn't know if i told you guys or not but i have been entered in a drawing at work for *a $500 visa card.* *Pray for me i will know if i won by the 5th.*



We need to get Brother Franklin in Here to Do a Praise Report Dance-Off

That's My BOOOYYY!


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> whats your henna formulation Ltown? what do you mix it with and did you let it sit before use?



Che, I mix with conditioner and avc I let it sit for 24hrs. It's been almost a here since I done one. I stop because of my gray but will revisit it and just have two tone. I love red tone but the down site is I used bigen to cover the gray and it's monster to lighten. I hope those of you are younger don't get temple gray it SUCKS! My Mom is 68 y/o alway her hair refuse to be gray, so I can't gray before her


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> T the carts hold the items that long? I didn't know that. I can get started on mine also.



I think Curlmart does.  I'm just playin' 'round.

I put some stuff in Komaza too.  Somebody said she did 25% last year.

I found some ol' Nasty Tea.  Got my Snuggie On.  Gone drink me a cup anyway.  I will pick up some tea & stuff tomorrow.erplexed  

It's too cold to go out today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Che, I mix with conditioner and avc I let it sit for 24hrs. It's been almost a here since I done one. *I stop because of my gray but will revisit it and just have two tone. I love red tone but the down site is I used bigen to cover the gra*y and it's monster to lighten. I hope those of you are younger don't get temple gray it SUCKS! My Mom is 68 y/o alway her hair refuse to be gray, so I can't gray before her



I don't know why your Henna/Indigo didn't last long on your temples?erplexed  

I don't have grey temples, mine is kinda throughout the top (at least last time I saw it  ).

Your portions had to be off somehow, because that Indigo should have covered it Bigen Black if the ratio Henna to Indigo was on point.

When are you going to try it again?  You need less Henna & more Indigo (and doing it in a 2 step process for Black/Dk. Brown Hair).


----------



## La Colocha

Well its good to know the totals even without the discount. I will know how much to put aside. I wonder if the hairveda sale will be better or worse on black friday.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't know why your Henna/Indigo didn't last long on your temples?erplexed
> 
> I don't have grey temples, mine is kinda throughout the top (at least last time I saw it  ).
> 
> Your portions had to be off somehow, because that Indigo should have covered it Bigen Black if the ratio Henna to Indigo was on point.
> 
> When are you going to try it again?  You need less Henna & more Indigo (and doing it in a 2 step process for Black/Dk. Brown Hair).


 
I pluck my grays out like a chicken,, they hide in the colochas, i bet if i straightened my hair id have gray everywhere.


----------



## chebaby

ok i made my henna mix and its on my head. its been on for an hour now. i said i would rinse it out at 1:15 but that came and gone. if my hair turns a color i dont like i will just wear twists or braids until i get some indigo to change the color. surprisingly im not nervous about it anymore.
after i finished applying it i added more water to the mix and that made it better in terms of it being smooth. i should have done that from the beginning. now i know. i put the rest of the mix in the freezer in case  use it next week. next week though i will add amla to it or make a whole new batch.


----------



## chebaby

after i rinse this henna out i dont know what i plan on conditioning with. if i had my kbb mask it would be a no brainer. im tempted to use this spiral solutions conditioner that tangled my hair last time lol. it has a bunch of ayurvedic ingredients in it. but i think i will use curl junkie banana because right now i think i have a thing for hibiscus. i think i will order some hibiscus powder.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i used up all my evoo in the henna mix. im out 
i will  purchase some more soon because i need it for my coconut milk mix. in the mean time i will sneak some from the kitchen lmao.


----------



## mkd

Che, don't use the spiral solutions after henna if it tangled your hair.  I need a really smoothing conditioner after I use cassia.  And I think you should twist with the donna marie butter cream. 

My daughter and I are just getting back from the grocery store.  I am going to clean up some and after her nap, braid her hair.  I think I am going to use that Ori buttercream on her hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Che keep us posted on your results.

I'll be pulling out the _Shorty_ tomorrow (new Fall $20 Wig).  

I already got my du-rags out too (from last Winter). 

I'm ready for the Wig-Change.  My other one was starting to get Greasy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Che, don't use the spiral solutions after henna if it tangled your hair. I need a really smoothing conditioner after I use cassia.* And I think you should twist with the donna marie butter cream.


 
IA w/mk! 

You need one of your Most Moisturizing DC'ers. 

You just did an Apoghee 2 Step not too long ago and now this Henna. 

Pull out the Moisture. And Moisturize to the MAXX!


----------



## mkd

La, I forgot to mention in my other post.  I agree with the other ladies.  I think you should start the PT job.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> La, I forgot to mention in my other post. I agree with the other ladies. *I think you should start the PT job.*


 
Yup. 

Make That Money! Make That Money!

Doin' the Brother Franklin Roll & Pop. 

Poppin' & Lockin' It Brother Franklin Style

La Colocha


----------



## chebaby

ok so i rinsed the henna out and i feel a little strength but most of all my hair is soft. i rinsed with vo5 moisture milks. also the henna was only on for about 1 hour and 15 minutes and my hair is auburn red. i dont mind now that i know what the color will look like.
next week i will henna again but after that i will only henna once a month. in between i will make other pastes like amla and brahmi, amla alone, amla and hibiscus when i get it and anita grant rhassoul conditioner.
i cant wait to see how my hair thrives with this stuff.
tomorrow i will go back to that indian store and get more henna because i only have one box coming in the mail.

im letting my hair dry to 80% to see how it feels and then i will deep condition.


----------



## chebaby

thanx ladies about the conditioner, i wont use spiral solutions.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thanx ladies about the conditioner, i wont use spiral solutions.



Yeah, just stick to the Moisture.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't know why your Henna/Indigo didn't last long on your temples?erplexed
> 
> I don't have grey temples, mine is kinda throughout the top (at least last time I saw it  ).
> 
> Your portions had to be off somehow, because that Indigo should have covered it Bigen Black if the ratio Henna to Indigo was on point.
> 
> When are you going to try it again?  You need less Henna & more Indigo (and doing it in a 2 step process for Black/Dk. Brown Hair).



I don't know when I'm try it again, I've use jamilla/kashina henna. 2 steps that too much work, what like 2 hours then another 3  See that temple grey is no joke if your hair grow 1inch every month that grey hair showing seriously I got to keep  looking like a young cougar


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I don't know when I'm try it again, I've use jamilla/kashina henna. *2 steps that too much work, what like 2 hours then another 3*  See that temple grey is no joke if your hair grow 1inch every month that grey hair showing seriously I got to keep  looking like a young cougar



Yeah Girl.  The 2 Step is time consuming, but it does work.

And Yes.  You have to be a Cougar...........


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> I don't know when I'm try it again, I've use jamilla/kashina henna. 2 steps that too much work, what like 2 hours then another 3  See that temple grey is no joke if your hair grow 1inch every month that grey hair showing seriously I got to keep  looking like a young cougar


I know thats right.  Go head then cougar!


----------



## chebaby

i still havent deep conditioned yet because i have to make a quick run and dont want to cover up my beautiful hair. the henna omg made my hair look amazing. and i thought it would loosen my hair, i was very scarred about that. but actually the part of my hair that is naturally loose seems tighter which i love. ok so far i feel like henna is a staple.

T, i think i may be about to do the no buy with you. when i think about it not only do i already have enough, but with my hair acting funny with moisture protein balance i wont even be using the products that i have as often as i used to. so things will last longer.

i watched splinta24 on youtube and yall know she was a big afroveda fan. she went in on afroveda  lmao. she said "let me take my jacket off, its getting hot"


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i still havent deep conditioned yet because i have to make a quick run and dont want to cover up my beautiful hair. the henna omg made my hair look amazing. and i thought it would loosen my hair, i was very scarred about that. but actually the part of my hair that is naturally loose seems tighter which i love. ok so far i feel like henna is a staple.
> 
> T, i think i may be about to do the no buy with you. when i think about it not only do i already have enough, but with my hair acting funny with moisture protein balance i wont even be using the products that i have as often as i used to. so things will last longer.
> 
> i watched splinta24 on youtube and yall know she was a big afroveda fan. she went in on afroveda  lmao. she said "let me take my jacket off, its getting hot"


 
Che do you have the link, i forgot my youtube password, i haven't watched her in a minute. She is too cute.


----------



## mkd

LOL che, I want to see the video. 

I am so glad you like the henna Che.  I am so tempted to try it as a paste instead of a tea.  I wonder if my hair will turn red.


----------



## Shay72

So I was on Qhem's site and it says she is coming to a BSS in Alex, VA in mid October. Freestyle Beauty Supply on Little River Turnpike. I'm set for quite a long time for Qhem but that is good to know. I went hard last BF.

I finished a Taliah W. PMB today. I have 3 back ups. I plan to use it as detangler to use it up.


----------



## chebaby

let me see if i can post a lnk. i dont know how to do it.


----------



## Shay72

I love splinta24 but I've said that before. She went off on them then went to go get some at the old price. That look for Afroveda at the end of the video .


----------



## chebaby

YouTube - splinta24's Channel

its on the 10% honey fig video at the beginning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, i think i may be about to do the no buy with you. when i think about it not only do i already have enough, but with my hair acting funny with moisture protein balance i wont even be using the products that i have as often as i used to. so things will last longer.*
> i watched splinta24 on youtube and yall know she was a big afroveda fan. she went in on afroveda  lmao. she said "let me take my jacket off, its getting hot"



Great!  (You know I messed up once already tho').  Good, Me, LaColocha, Ltown, Brownie, FAB and I think a few others are doing it too.  So, good.

Lemme see what this Splinta24 is talmbout.


----------



## chebaby

Fab????? ok  lets get this no buy done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@chebaby

Don't come back tomorrow or later on tonight talking about how you Hate Henna. 

How it messed up your hair. 

After you just said you love it!

You know I got to help keep your grounded.

You had a good Mix. I think when you get your Amla, you'll really be pleased too.
Keep a good mix. Limit your Application time and you should be fine.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Great!  (You know I messed up once already tho').  Good, Me, LaColocha, Ltown, Brownie, FAB and I think a few others are doing it too.  So, good.
> 
> Lemme see what this Splinta24 is talmbout.



T, I'm be watching you today only 3rd It was easy for me to make my decision on not buying natural products online. Reviewing paypal and most of them I've given away or sold and nothing has done anything that great. Heck I'm go back to YTC like Fab, NTM was good too!  We got to find something for you to do T, I'm be busy with school in 2 weeks so won't be surfing.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> Fab????? ok  lets get this no buy done.




You ladies can do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *Fab?????* ok  lets get this no buy done.



Yeah, I just went ahead and put her in


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Don't come back tomorrow or later on tonight talking about how you Hate Henna.
> 
> How it messed up your hair.
> 
> After you just said you love it!
> 
> You know I got to help keep your grounded.
> 
> You had a good Mix. I think when you get your Amla, you'll really be pleased too.
> Keep a good mix. Limit your Application time and you should be fine.




T, you are silly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> T, I'm be watching you today only 3rd



Girl, IK.  Foolin' w/Jasmine's & her $9.99 Specials.

Imma be strong tho' until BF

_*fist pounds chest*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Don't come back tomorrow or later on tonight talking about how you Hate Henna.
> 
> How it messed up your hair.
> 
> After you just said you love it!
> 
> You know I got to help keep your grounded.
> 
> You had a good Mix. I think when you get your Amla, you'll really be pleased too.
> Keep a good mix. Limit your Application time and you should be fine.


 
lmao   im good at switching up 
but i think i really like the henna. my hair really looks and feels nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, you are silly.*



Girl, she'll be back up in here by 9:00 tonight telling us her hair is hard and dry! 

mkd


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao   *im good at switching up*
> but i think i really like the henna. my hair really looks and feels nice.



Girl, That's Why I give you a Day or 2 to really decide if you really, really like something. 

I never count Day 1!

I always wait until Day 2 or 3.


----------



## La Colocha

I really hope mala gives an explanation for the price hikes, i know some people will still pay for it though. That is why i had to give cj up even though i loved it. Too expensive for my taste.

Eta- you can almost get 3 products from qhem for the price of 1 of afroveda's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Che do you have the link,* i forgot my youtube password, i haven't watched her in a minute. She is too cute.


 
chebaby

I didn't see/couldn't find it either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I really hope mala gives an explanation for the price hikes, i know some people will still pay for it though. *That is why i had to give cj up even though i loved it.* Too expensive for my taste.
> 
> *Eta- you can almost get 3 products from qhem for the price of 1 of afroveda's.*



@1st Bolded.  You can get it if they CurlM has 25-30% on BF

@2nd Bolded.  That's _exactly_ what Imma do!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, That's Why I give you a Day or 2 to really decide if you really, really like something.
> 
> I never count Day 1!
> I always wait until Day 2 or 3.



I am like Che, I get caught up in the excitement and then I will be like hmmm maybe it wasn't all that.


----------



## Shay72

Dang I have a lot of protein products ...sheet!


----------



## redecouvert

hello ladies,
hope your sunday is going well.
YAY! I am glad you like henna che. I looove henna. When I was little, we used to put it on our hands/feets for Eid and when a woman is getting married, they draw beautiful intricate flowers all over her body....
I have TONS of gray too..I mean TONS! They don't bother me...plus since I am coloring my hair w/ henna they are all orange! LOL

Today I just did a hairstyle. I really hope it will be my signature hairstyle...
I want to be less lazy and do more protective styles
here's a small pic.it is clickable.I used coffee butter..
http://i29.servimg.com/u/f29/11/79/83/20/dsc04110.jpg
note to self: don't use coffee scented products if you are trying to cut back on coffee!! I need to go to starbucks and get myself a TALL latte..lol 

hopefully practice makes perfect...my braiding skills are pitiful


----------



## mkd

Red, I really like your hair.  Good job!


----------



## redecouvert

YAY!! thank you so much! I feel self-conscious about.
On a good note, I am happy my hair is growing nicely. Recently I've been missing my big hair a lot


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> Fab????? ok  lets get this no buy done.



Ok, we are hard core PJ so how about we slowly eliminate something like buying online first. I can't do a no buy solid for a month, even though I'm only spending $5-10.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @1st Bolded.  You can get it if they CurlM has 25-30% on BF
> 
> @2nd Bolded.  That's _exactly_ what Imma do!


 
Me too.. Good give the other companies more customers so they won't hike up their prices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Dang I have a lot of protein products ...sheet!


 
So do I @Shay72.  

And I think I may get more Protein DC'ers from Claudie. Maybe BF. 

I wanna get them this month while she's having her recession Sale, but Ltown will get me!

I also have that Methi coming from HV.

But I am >>right there<< with you & the Protein.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert said:


> hello ladies,
> hope your sunday is going well.
> YAY! I am glad you like henna che. I looove henna. When I was little, we used to put it on our hands/feets for Eid and when a woman is getting married, they draw beautiful intricate flowers all over her body....
> I have TONS of gray too..I mean TONS! They don't bother me...plus since I am coloring my hair w/ henna they are all orange! LOL
> 
> Today I just did a hairstyle. I really hope it will be my signature hairstyle...
> I want to be less lazy and do more protective styles
> here's a small pic.it is clickable.I used coffee butter..
> http://i29.servimg.com/u/f29/11/79/83/20/dsc04110.jpg
> *note to self: don't use coffee scented products if you are trying to cut back on coffee!! I need to go to starbucks and get myself a TALL latte..lol *
> 
> hopefully practice makes perfect...my braiding skills are pitiful


 
Cute Pic Red!  

And Girl, You are soooooooo On Point about that Crazy Smellin' Coffee Butter.

It made me want a Double Shot of Expresso!
@redecouvert


----------



## Shay72

I'm 3 months post bc and 15 months post relaxer today. I will take pics but won't post them. I will post at the end of the HYH challenge.   

Red--I like your hair too. I'm gathering ideas for when I finally go to one of the natural salons in the area to get my hair twisted up. I think I want to get mini twists initially. The idea would be to be twisted up for 3 weeks, wear a twist out for a week, then go get another style. We'll see. I'm still on the lookout to see if  Shanequea or Boomquesha from down the street can do it .


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> So do I @Shay72.
> 
> And I think I may get more Protein DC'ers from Claudie. Maybe BF.
> 
> I wanna get them this month while she's having her recession Sale, but Ltown will get me!
> 
> I also have that Methi coming from HV.
> 
> But I am >>right there<< with you & the Protein.



See don't even put yourself out there, instead of no buy, buy less I can do that forget that no buy T it not happening for you I've always make sure I have protein in something leave in, conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> See don't even put yourself out there, instead of no buy, buy less I can do that *forget that no buy T it not happening for you* I've always make sure I have protein in something leave in, conditioners.



I can do it! 

Imma stick to it *crosses fingers*

I am gon' ask Claudie how much that Protein DC is tho'


----------



## La Colocha

Claudie needs a store, see that is what i am talking about a recession sale, i would buy something from her but im not going on fotki. I can't risk another virus.


----------



## Shay72

Claudie mentioned on FB she is having problems with the site.  Hopefully it will be coming soon. She is so nice.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies,

I straightened my hair today.  I made it to APL.  What I really noticed is my crown is what grew out and is now SL if not a lil longer.  I'll go get it cut tomorrow or Tuesday.  My ends are through and the SSKs are crazy. I've attached a some pics.

After taking out Curlers






After using Sedu at 260 (one pass only)





After using Sedu at 340 (one pass only)





Longest Layer 





About to Wrap


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Claudie needs a store, *see that is what i am talking about a recession sale, i would buy something from her but im not going on fotki.* I can't risk another virus.



Girl, I went in & out to e-mail her and was praying the Brother Franklin Prayer as I went in & out of FOTKI.

Lawd knows I can't have my little computer blown up!


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Claudie mentioned on FB she is having problems with the site.  Hopefully it will be coming soon. She is so nice.


 
How do you all order from her, through fotki? and how do you see the products.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I straightened my hair today.  I made it to APL.  What I really noticed is my crown is what grew out and is now SL if not a lil longer.  I'll go get it cut tomorrow or Tuesday.  My ends are through and the SSKs are crazy. I've attached a some pics.
> 
> After taking out Curlers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After using Sedu at 260 (one pass only)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After using Sedu at 340 (one pass only)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longest Layer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About to Wrap


 
You and your hair are pretty vonnie, aww i want to straighten.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey Ladies,



Good Job Vonnie!  Very Nice.

Thanks For Shaing.

The Ladies up in this Thread are Really on The GROW!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> How do you all order from her, through fotki? and how do you see the products.



Her Products are Displayed on her FOTKI w/a Description & the Price(s)


----------



## mkd

Good job Vonnie!  You are so cute!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It is soooo Cold here today!

Those of you that live in Warmer Places are _'blessed'_ you have milder weather longer.

It is cold.

Definitely a Hair Butta' Kinda Day!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Her Products are Displayed on her FOTKI w/a Description & the Price(s)


 
Dangit, next time you talk to claudie tell her i need to holla at her on aol, lmao. Fotki is dangerous ground.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> See don't even put yourself out there, instead of no buy, buy less I can do that* forget that no buy T it not happening for you* I've always make sure I have protein in something leave in, conditioners.


  Ltown how you gonna put T on the spot like that?  yall are silly.

i still havent deep conditioned yet, im lazy. my hair still feels soft though. i really wanna do something with evoo and im out. oh well.

yall still dont see the splinta24 vid from my link? is it not working?


----------



## Charz

Has anyone tried this company? mstar was raving about it, and it has Lush Dupes. I am interested in the shower smoothie, and the Buffy Bar dupe.

Lilypad Bathworks Tiki Bar - A Luxurious Collection of Bath & Body Products


----------



## chebaby

red and vonnie yall are looking good. very pretty ladies and hair.

T, you can do the no buy. we will struggle through it together because i know there will be days i will almost "forget" im on a no buy 
but im broke so that helps with not purchasing anything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

^^^^^^^

Haven't heard of it Charz.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> red and vonnie yall are looking good. very pretty ladies and hair.
> 
> *T, you can do the no buy. we will struggle through it together because i know there will be days i will almost "forget" im on a no buy
> but im broke so that helps with not purchasing anything *



Girl, I was just sitting here in my Snuggie, in this Cold House wondering if I have enough Butters & Haircreams until March/April.erplexed

I was just mentally re-evaluating my current stash.  I got a feeling it's gone be a Cold One. 

I need to make sure I keep things nice and moisturized especially since I am underprocessed again.

Speaking of that Coffee Butter, I think I still have some and a small amount of something else to use up.  

I may pull out that DB Transitioning Cream and the DB Shea Butter Lotion.  I also have a MHC Burdock Root Hair Lotion and a small Hair Milk from Njoi & BeeMine Deja. *these are all a bit heavier than KBB* IMO

Yeah, we'll ALL get through the No Buy together and hopefully, can really save up some for some really Great Deals!

I looked at that DRC 28 and it looks like $54.00 and some change is the cheapest Imma find it.


----------



## La Colocha

redecouvert said:


> hello ladies,
> hope your sunday is going well.
> YAY! I am glad you like henna che. I looove henna. When I was little, we used to put it on our hands/feets for Eid and when a woman is getting married, they draw beautiful intricate flowers all over her body....
> I have TONS of gray too..I mean TONS! They don't bother me...plus since I am coloring my hair w/ henna they are all orange! LOL
> 
> Today I just did a hairstyle. I really hope it will be my signature hairstyle...
> I want to be less lazy and do more protective styles
> here's a small pic.it is clickable.I used coffee butter..
> http://i29.servimg.com/u/f29/11/79/83/20/dsc04110.jpg
> note to self: don't use coffee scented products if you are trying to cut back on coffee!! I need to go to starbucks and get myself a TALL latte..lol
> 
> hopefully practice makes perfect...my braiding skills are pitiful


 
You did a good job red, love it. I can only do box braids.


----------



## La Colocha

I got my black friday list together, qhemet, curlmart, and hairveda depended what is on sale and how much it is. I think that is it. Oh if anyone is interested i saw that sunshine had 25% off of the few products she has up. I thought she would get back on track but i guess not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I got my black friday list together, *qhemet, curlmart, and hairveda* depended what is on sale and how much it is.


 
I have those &

MyHoneyChild
Komaza
Njoi *she said she may be having a customer appreciation sale soon*
Christine Gant
Jasmine
Claudie
Marie Dean
SheScentIt
_*maybe Mozeke, Darcy, BeeMine, Afroveda*_

But All Will Depend on Shipping & Percentages Off


----------



## Charz

My list is:

Qhemet Biologics

2x AOHC
2x BRBC

That is all


----------



## chebaby

ithink sunshine is pricey too just for some scented shea and oils. but i think its her personality that makes her sells. and the fact that her smells arent smells you get at any vendor. but im good on coconut confidence. i use it on my skin now, not my hair anyway.

T, i forgot all about darcys transitioning cream i need to use.

fot BF all i want is more ayurvedic powders and maybe a big order from anita grant. i forget im still waiting on kbb to come.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> My list is:
> 
> Qhemet Biologics
> 
> 2x AOHC
> 2x BRBC
> 
> That is all


 
Don't forget the new dc if it comes out by then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ithink sunshine is pricey too just for some scented shea and oils. but i think its her personality that makes her sells. and the fact that her smells arent smells you get at any vendor. but im good on coconut confidence. i use it on my skin now, not my hair anyway.
> 
> *T, i forgot all about darcys transitioning cream *i need to use.
> 
> fot BF all i want is more ayurvedic powders and maybe a big order from anita grant. i forget im still waiting on kbb to come.



chebaby  I really like that product *bolded*

I also forgot I have MHC Honey Hair Cream, so I have that too.  I will keep an eye on my Buttas' & Creams  especially as the temperature starts to dip.  And it is Dipped & Flipped Up in Here already 

I am hoping for a few more warmer days/weeks.   But it is definitely FALL


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thanks Ladies!!  I'm still nervous about heat damage. I used a lower setting for my front and temples sinve they are thinner and prone to heat damage.

Red- your hair is so cute!!  I wish i could flat twist or cornrow cuz it would  always be in some variation of it.

T- We can all do a No Buy.  Tho I agree with LTown baby steps tend to be the easiest way to kick a habit.

Che- I'm glad your henna turned out well.  I always henna for color so I use hibiscus powder,green tea or ACV and water, no extras


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Don't forget *the new dc if it comes out by then.*



I Shol' hope she don't put no crazy price tag on it, if it do. 

No $25 -- #$30    

_*i won't be trying it if it is*_


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ok so I know we are on a no buy but i just saw some exciting news.

Mozeke is having 30% off on Oct 6th for her Bday.

She was on my BF list so I'm torn.  Plus a friend wanted some & it was going to be her Xmas gift.


----------



## chebaby

T, if that conditioner is over $20 i dont think i will purchase.

vonnie, i hope you dont get heat damage. i heat after you straighten it might seem like heat damage but hair goes back to normal in a few days so i doubt you will have issue.

i cant wait for winter. i cant wait to twist with AV hem butter. sure wish i had some shea amla right about now lmao but oh well. someone on here said in order to make amla oil you have to let the amla sit in oil for 6-8 weeks. id be done forgot i even made the oil.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Ok so I know we are on a no buy but i just saw some exciting news.
> 
> Mozeke is having 30% off on Oct 6th for her Bday.
> 
> She was on my BF list so I'm torn.  Plus a friend wanted some & it was going to be her Xmas gift.


 
blame it on the friend aye lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

re: Mozeke --- I had e-mailed her around Labor Day to see if she would be having a Sale and she told me she'd be having one in October for her B-Day. 

But she didn't say what date.

30% is a great draw.  Not sure if I'll bite tho'.  I'll just keep saving up for BF.

Vonnieluv08  30% is great.

And she lowered her shipping a while back, so that's a great.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Ok so I know we are on a no buy but i just saw some exciting news.
> 
> Mozeke is having 30% off on Oct 6th for her Bday.
> 
> She was on my BF list so I'm torn.  Plus a friend wanted some & it was going to be her Xmas gift.


 
In my old lady voice * You know you done messed up nah don't you, you done gone and messed up.

Those products are cheap and the only thing that is keeping me from participating is the shelf life. Maybe...........


----------



## chebaby

im justlooking the other way in case yall make a mozeke purchase. i dont see or hear nothing


----------



## La Colocha

Ok i know we are on a no buy *looks* but 30%. Now has she ever had more than 30% off more than 1 time if so i will look the other way too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> In my old lady voice * You know you done messed up nah don't you, you done gone and messed up.
> 
> *Those products are cheap and the only thing that is keeping me from participating is the shelf life. Maybe*...........



Yeah, 30% is Great. 

And I do love that Avacado Hair Cream.  And the Coconut Kokum Hair Milk (which is really like a Hair Cream _actually_ 

And..............just playin'

_*off to look at mozeke*_


----------



## La Colocha

Hold on now t, look at my question above and ask yourself this. Smart purchasing.

Eta- You got me worried, you have too many smilies in your post. The sale ain't until the 6th.


----------



## chebaby

i dont really know about mozeke sales but i know her prics are good to begin with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ok i know we are on a no buy *looks* but 30%. Now has she ever had more than 30% off more than 1 time if so i will look the other way too.


 
I think she may have had a 50% sale once (that's how I got sucked in). 30% is good though.

I'm torn.  I will prolly pass. 

But as of right now. Right this here minute. I'm torn.

Her Shipping is Fast too. Great Customer Service and She's as Sweet as Can Be!


----------



## La Colocha

Well we have until tuesday at midnight im guessing. If i win that $500 visa card its a wrap. What no buy,lmao. I will see yall later im going to take a nap.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> How do you all order from her, through fotki? and how do you see the products.


 
I just e-mail her. I know what products I like so I don't need to go to fotki. She sends you a receipt through paypal and you pay it.

She has a products album in fotki. That's how you see the products, sizes, and prices.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can do it!
> 
> Imma stick to it *crosses fingers*
> 
> I am gon' ask Claudie how much that Protein DC is tho'



Boo, it the 3rd of Oct and you said no buy in Oct you already brought Jasmine, and got stuff all in everyone carts Do what you like T, if you want them get them Now I like to know why you got 8 different products on your buy list, you really like some from everyone? See the sales offset the shipping so do you really get a sale?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

See I like Mozeke.  When I missed the 50% off sale (i had order a few days before) she sent me a second set of samples.  Her prices are good and the products work well.

I tried to call my friend to see what she wanted but I think she is sleep.  I'll send her a text later.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> In my old lady voice * You know you done messed up nah don't you, you done gone and messed up.
> 
> Those products are cheap and the only thing that is keeping me from participating is the shelf life. Maybe...........


That's similar to my favorite line from Menace to Society. Don't need any Mozeke either. I'm thinking I might need to refridgerate that stuff. I keep going in my bedroom to smell it and the stuff is fine for now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Boo, it the 3rd of Oct and you said no buy in Oct you already brought Jasmine,* and got stuff all in everyone carts Do what you like T, if you want them get them Now I like to know why you got 8 different products on your buy list, you really like some from everyone? See the sales offset the shipping so do you really get a sale?


 
Girl, I apologized for that! You ain't gon' let me forget that..... 

I was having a moment 

I was talking to her via e-mail and $9.99 just sounded too good to pass up.

Seriously. No, Imma _try_ to do this until BF. 

And yes, I like stuff from everyone I've listed. I may not buy from all of them, but I definitely will, from some of them.

I did e-mail Claudie about her prices. And I don't know if I'll get any, I just want to know.

Imma do this. Watch.


----------



## Ltown

Vonnie and Charz, both of your hair looks good, what products did you use to straighten?


----------



## Loves Harmony

I have the best twist out today. I dc my hair with Olive Silk Element mega silk mixed with argan oil. Then I used kbb to moist then seal my ends with av Choco Mask


----------



## chebaby

right now i am twisting my hair with kbb milk and miss jessies curly meringue. i love the way the meringue makes my hair shine and define lol. i love oyin shine and define but it does not make my hair as shiny. after i finish twisting i will seal it all in with vatika frosting.


----------



## mkd

Che, what DC did you decide to go with?


----------



## Shay72

Just realized I can pull my hair into a rinky dink little pony tail . The sides and front are too short to be pulled into the pony tail but hopefully by 6 months post I will be good. Gel, scarf and a headband may work too now. May try before the night is up.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ltown- I used Sabino Moisture block (old formula) and the GVP-Chi Heat protectant.  I applied them when I was rollersetting.  

I'm thinking I should have used it right before I straighten (sorry my heat damage paranoia is rearing up)


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> @IDareT'sHair Thanks Ms. Terri and @Shay72
> 
> I was so glad that my hair grows pretty even and blunt. I was fearful for a V shape lol cuz my goal is blunt.



 Holy s**t, Charz!!! I wasn't prepared for that!! I looove your hair! That color is so pretty!!!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, what DC did you decide to go with?


 
none 
i didnt deep condition. i know thats bad but i was being soooo lazy. next week though when i do the hena and amla i will deep condition. if i feel my hair is dry this week then i will just co wash and deep condition but the way my hair was feeling i dont think im in desperate need of one yet.
plus i used kbb milk which is very moisturizing for me.


----------



## Loves Harmony

chebaby said:


> T, if that conditioner is over $20 i dont think i will purchase.
> 
> vonnie, i hope you dont get heat damage. i heat after you straighten it might seem like heat damage but hair goes back to normal in a few days so i doubt you will have issue.
> 
> i cant wait for winter. i cant wait to twist with AV hem butter. sure wish i had some shea amla right about now lmao but oh well. someone on here said in order to make amla oil you have to let the amla sit in oil for 6-8 weeks. id be done forgot i even made the oil.


 


I found a site that still offer at the regular price.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> I just e-mail her. I know what products I like so I don't need to go to fotki. She sends you a receipt through paypal and you pay it.
> 
> She has a products album in fotki. That's how you see the products, sizes, and prices.


 
shay, have you seen her new stuff? The spritzes, gel, curl butter, serum, normalizing condish? The Normalizing conditioner looks good. I definitely want to try it. 


Vonnieluvs08 - Your hair looks great!!!!! Cute pics!!


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> Fab????? ok  lets get this no buy done.



Umm just so you know.. I was told I was put in the challenge... 

And that must mean only online vendors... because  October is my bday month


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I 'peeked' in her FOTKI for a Hot Second. 

Didn't stay in there long though.  I did e-mail her to see how much the protein dc'er is/was.

Waiting on a response.  I may pass on it though.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

lmao well you gotta splurge on your birth day.
and im doing the no buy so that if i like anita grant conditioner i can get more. so im saving money for that.

unless something new comes out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Umm just so you know.. *I was told I was put in the challenge*...
> 
> And that must mean only online vendors... because  October is my bday month



*fabulosity* 

Yes, You Were....

It was for Your Own Good

Tough Love & Intervention:luv2:


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> ithink sunshine is pricey too just for some scented shea and oils. but i think its her personality that makes her sells. and the fact that her smells arent smells you get at any vendor. but im good on coconut confidence. i use it on my skin now, not my hair anyway.
> 
> T, i forgot all about darcys transitioning cream i need to use.
> 
> fot BF all i want is more ayurvedic powders and maybe a big order from anita grant. i forget im still waiting on kbb to come.


 
chebaby... 

You were supposed to use it on your hair??? .. I thought it was for the body.. it was soo thick.. I just put on some today before I went outside. It was the china rain scent.. which I liked.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> I 'peeked' in her FOTKI for a Hot Second.
> 
> Didn't stay in there long though.  *I did e-mail her to see how much the protein dc'er is/was*.
> 
> Waiting on a response.  I may pass on it though.erplexed



I really shouldn't be encouraging you, but the Protein is 12.50...


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> chebaby...
> 
> You were supposed to use it on your hair??? .. I thought it was for the body.. it was soo thick.. I just put on some today before I went outside. It was the china rain scent.. which I liked.


 
well she calls it a natural hair and body butter but she initially promoted it as a hair butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I really shouldn't be encouraging you, *but the Protein is 12.50...*


 
Oh, I saw that $12.50,erplexed I thought that was the Regular price.

That's prolly why I haven't heard back from her

Brownie518


----------



## IDareT'sHair

No, Now See 
chebaby & *fabulosity*

Sakura on Esty has the Body Butters!

Ain't that right Brownie518


----------



## BostonMaria

Hey ladies,
bought a bottle of Aubrey Organics White Camellia conditioner from the vitamin shoppe a few days ago. My DH was the guinea pig yesterday LOL and it detangled his hair nicely.  I used it last night under the steamer and my hair feels awesome. I am not that crazy about the smell, but its definitely a keeper.

Anybody receive their Hairveda from the 9/14 sale? Not me ohwell:


----------



## chebaby

i have to start using up my AO blue camomile conditioner


----------



## Brownie518

BostonMaria said:


> Hey ladies,
> bought a bottle of Aubrey Organics White Camellia conditioner from the vitamin shoppe a few days ago. My DH was the guinea pig yesterday LOL and it detangled his hair nicely.  I used it last night under the steamer and my hair feels awesome. I am not that crazy about the smell, but its definitely a keeper.
> 
> *Anybody receive their Hairveda from the 9/14 sale*? Not me ohwell:


 
I didn't get mine, either. Not even a shipping notice yet. I think T and someone else in here got a notice. In the Sale thread, people are sloooowwwwwwwly receiving their orders. Maybe we'll get ours shipped out this week.


----------



## La Colocha

My hairveda will be here tomorrow, i slept on that mozeke sale. I want some but the shelf life. Idk, i want the moisture dc, the twisting cream and the avocado rinse. I know i can't use that stuff up in 3 or 4 months. Its just something i have to think about. I should email her and ask about refrigeration. I at least need 6 months tops. Going to work soon, its so damn cold i don't even want to go. Not even ready for winter..


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha - My stuff has been in the fridge since May and it has been holding up well.  Let me know what you find out though.


----------



## Brownie518

I don't think I'll get anything from Mozeke. The only thing catching my eye is the Amla Infusion oil. That sounds good. 
I don't know if you guys remember Den1? She used to make a great Ayurvedic oil. I miss that stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> La Colocha - My stuff has been in the fridge since May and it has been holding up well.  Let me know what you find out though.


 
Well that is about 5 months, so it should be good. What products do you have vonnie?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha said:


> Well that is about 5 months, so it should be good. What products do you have vonnie?


 
Samples of Whipped Avocado Cream, Almond Pudding, Twisting Cream, 4 in 1 Hair Milk, Carrot Protein.  I got a few things in July that are in the fridge the only thing new is the Mango Butter.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
I briefly saw some of Claudie's new products but didn't look too hard. I will go take a look though. I am so not tempted to buy anything because I'm trying to figure out how to get rid of/use all this ish I don't want anymore. It does feel good to use stuff up though .


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Brownie518
> I briefly saw some of Claudie's new products but didn't look too hard. I will go take a look though. I am so not tempted to buy anything because *I'm trying to figure out how to get rid of/use all this ish I don't want anymore*. It does feel good to use stuff up though .


 
I got rid of a couple of things that I either don't like at all or know I'm just not going to use. I gave away the Alba Rainforest Cupuacu conditioner, my last unopened Acai Berry Phyto, a Vatika Frosting, and a Jasmine's Nourishing Hair bath. I try to go through my stuff often, pulling any stuff I won't use. 

I don't know if I'll use anything up this week. Maybe an Avocado & Silk. I don't remember how much was left in that jar, though. I'll be opening a fresh bottle of SSI Okra on Wednesday. Nah, I won't be using anything thats close to being done.


----------



## BrownBetty

chebaby said:


> i dont really know about mozeke sales but i know her prics are good to begin with.



Can I get a link to mozeke?

For BF I am looking at qhemet:
alma heavy cream
detangling ghee

that is all that is on my list now.


----------



## Brownie518

BrownBetty said:


> Can I get a link to mozeke?
> 
> For BF I am looking at qhemet:
> alma heavy cream
> detangling ghee
> 
> that is all that is on my list now.


 
@BrownBetty - Mozeke products

Just scroll over the name here and click. I guess thats how links show up with the new format.

I'll be getting the same things from Qhemet on BJ!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Charz:  Girl, It looks beautiful!  It really does.  How long will you wear it Str8t?


 


Ltown said:


> Vonnie and Charz, both of your hair looks good, what products did you use to straighten?



Ltown

I used Redken Extreme's Iron Guard heat protectant and KBB hair milk as a leave in.


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 said:


> Holy s**t, @Charz!!! I wasn't prepared for that!! I looove your hair! That color is so pretty!!!



Brownie518

Gee thanks . I'm surprised too. It's blunt even though I have just been doing self trims, and I haven't had a professional cut since my BC.


----------



## Shay72

BostonMaria
I got my Hairveda on Saturday.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, i am about to crash but i just wanted to say that i went through every product on the mozeke site, looked at the ingredients and the only thing that i want is the moisturizing mask. For a 16oz i did the math. Now i did not check shipping but if its anything over a few bucks its not really a good sale, so i will pass, matter of fact i will go check now and edit.

Ok with shipping for the one product i will only be saving $2.10, i will pass. I don't know what made me really see what i was saving but i am glad that i did. See yall later.


----------



## Day36

Hello lovelies! 

La Colocha and BrownBetty

The sale is October 6th. And, you input that code to get 30% off. However, I have to say I am a bit underwhelmed by her products. They work, just too oily for me. And, the funny thing is my hair is not fussy at all. I just feel like it weighs my hair down a bit too much. And, dont get me started on the oily arse hands after application. So, all that to say, if you dont like oily products, then you may want to sit this one out.


----------



## Shay72

Okay I decided not to really try to put my hair in the puny ponytail. I don't want that much pulling on my edges and nape. I'm fine with my wash n gos. I am looking forward to bunning when I can though since that is my protective style of choice and it has served me well.

Oh yeah I did a twist and it looked so cute. I do want my hair to be longer though because then I could pull the twists back. I think I may try twisting on my own first afterall. With my slow behind though I would probably need to do it over a holiday weekend so I can have time to get it all done.


----------



## mkd

Day36 said:


> Hello lovelies!
> 
> La Colocha and BrownBetty
> 
> The sale is October 6th. And, you input that code to get 30% off. However, I have to say I am a bit underwhelmed by her products. They work, just too oily for me. And, the funny thing is my hair is not fussy at all. I just feel like it weighs my hair down a bit too much. And, dont get me started on the oily arse hands after application. So, all that to say, if you dont like oily products, then you may want to sit this one out.


 
As I was reading the ingredients last night and looking at the pictures, I thought the products looked too oily for my hair.  Thanks for the review.


----------



## chebaby

i started to purchase some suave conditioner today but stopped myself. i really am going to go until BF before i make a purchase.


----------



## La Colocha

Day36 said:


> Hello lovelies!
> 
> La Colocha and BrownBetty
> 
> The sale is October 6th. And, you input that code to get 30% off. However, I have to say I am a bit underwhelmed by her products. They work, just too oily for me. And, the funny thing is my hair is not fussy at all. I just feel like it weighs my hair down a bit too much. And, dont get me started on the oily arse hands after application. So, all that to say, if you dont like oily products, then you may want to sit this one out.


 
Thanks day, with the small amount that i would have saved i am going to pass anyway. Thanks for the reviews.


----------



## La Colocha

I got my hairveda, those body oil bottles are too cute.The midnight berry vanilla and the enchanted apple smell awesome. But my fave the madagascar vanilla doesn't really smell that much. I like the consistancy of the pur whipped butter cream also.


----------



## mkd

I still haven't gotten my HV shipping notice.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I still haven't gotten my HV shipping notice.


 
You should get it soon mk. I hope so. I think i will reorder before black friday. That way i will get my stuff quicker.


----------



## chebaby

my kbb came. i didnt get a chance to look in the box yet.


----------



## chebaby

i am LOVING my hair today. for a while i had a problem wearing my hair out, i had to wear a puff most times if not in a twist out because my hair stayed flat on the top because of too much moisture. now since the aphogee and henna i am wearing my hair out and i love it. omg it is the way i feel my hair should be. not bushy in some areas and flat in others. i feel like instead of the henna loosening my hair which i was afraid of, it actually textured the area that was wavy. now that area has more texture. maybe because of the amla in it. i hear amla is supposed to make curly hair more curly and wavy hair more wavy or something like that.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i am LOVING my hair today. for a while i had a problem wearing my hair out, i had to wear a puff most times if not in a twist out because my hair stayed flat on the top because of too much moisture. now since the aphogee and henna i am wearing my hair out and i love it. omg it is the way i feel my hair should be. not bushy in some areas and flat in others. i feel like instead of the henna loosening my hair which i was afraid of, it actually textured the area that was wavy. now that area has more texture. maybe because of the amla in it. i hear amla is supposed to make curly hair more curly and wavy hair more wavy or something like that.


 
I'm glad that it worked for your hair che. Did you open your kbb to make sure everything was ok?


----------



## *fabulosity*

got my HV...
Did they mention that the hydrasilica spritz was now a "tea".... I must've missed that..
And whipped cream.. was it always castor oil based? These are things that I might've missed....


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I'm glad that it worked for your hair che. Did you open your kbb to make sure everything was ok?


 
i havent opened the box yet. i sent it to another address so i wont get the box until later on tonight.

Fab, i know they changed the whipped cream like 3 or 4 times so who really knows lol.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i am LOVING my hair today. for a while i had a problem wearing my hair out, i had to wear a puff most times if not in a twist out because my hair stayed flat on the top because of too much moisture. now since the aphogee and henna i am wearing my hair out and i love it. omg it is the way i feel my hair should be. not bushy in some areas and flat in others. i feel like instead of the henna loosening my hair which i was afraid of, it actually textured the area that was wavy. now that area has more texture. maybe because of the amla in it. i hear amla is supposed to make curly hair more curly and wavy hair more wavy or something like that.


 
Its so funny that you said this Che because its like I have a whole new head of hair.  I got really pretty third day hair today and that never happens.  Its like I didnt even know my hair was so over moisturized, it was just limp and not cute out.  I am so super hair happy right now.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> i am LOVING my hair today. for a while i had a problem wearing my hair out, i had to wear a puff most times if not in a twist out because my hair stayed flat on the top because of too much moisture. now since the aphogee and henna i am wearing my hair out and i love it. omg it is the way i feel my hair should be. not bushy in some areas and flat in others. i feel like instead of the henna loosening my hair which i was afraid of, it actually textured the area that was wavy. now that area has more texture. maybe because of the amla in it. i hear amla is supposed to make curly hair more curly and wavy hair more wavy or something like that.


Yes, I've heard the same thing about amla.  That is why some folks use amla with henna to combat the loosening of their texture. That's also why I started doing amla treatments because I thought the further I got into my transition I might be able to get a sense of my true texture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Guess What Ya'll.....

I was driving home all Happy  thinking I was going to come home open & smell my Hairveda and the Post Office did not leave it because I wasn't here to "sign for it"

Can you believe it????  So no HV for me today.

Oh Well, I signed the slip and left it in my box.  Maybe tomorrow.erplexed

Oh, Yeah btw:  My AV still has not shipped????:buttkick:


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Its so funny that you said this Che because its like I have a whole new head of hair.  I got really pretty third day hair today and that never happens.  Its like I didnt even know my hair was so over moisturized, it was just limp and not cute out.  I am so super hair happy right now.


 
yep, it is funny having too moisturized hair. when i first went natural i thought i would have to do moisture moisture moisture. i thought my hair would be a dry mess because thats the nature of dry hair(thats what i thought). and i did all of these over night treatments, co washed everyday, pile on leave in, moisturizer then sealant and my hair gets too moisturized. its crazy the balance you have to find but im glad to know henna works for me. and i cant give it all to henna, the aphogee was amazing for me too. so i give credit to the both of them.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Guess What Ya'll.....
> 
> I was driving home all Happy  thinking I was going to come home open & smell my Hairveda and the Post Office did not leave it because I wasn't here to "sign for it"
> 
> Can you believe it????  So no HV for me today.
> 
> Oh Well, I signed the slip and left it in my box.  Maybe tomorrow.erplexed
> 
> Oh, Yeah btw:  My AV still has not shipped????:buttkick:


 
and she had the nerve to raise her prices. what a shame.


----------



## chebaby

oh i forgot to mention that i co washed today because my twist out wasnt as soft as i liked. the miss jessies caused my ends(i used extra on the ends) to feel rough. it turned out pretty but i just didnt like the way it felt. so i co washed with honey hemp. i had to throw the honey hemp out because it was all lumpy and when i rubbed my hands together some chunks stuck to each other like glue. it was weird and nasty. so i rinsed it out my hair and co washed with vo5 moisture milks.


tonight i am going to twist my hair with water, kbb milk, and kbb cream(the new one that i got today). i hope this new cream gives me soft hair, not that i will repurchase but still.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up 1 Jar of KomazaHairCare Scalp Conditioner


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to get my HV stuff tomorrow.

My Jasmine shipped today.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't wait to get my HV stuff tomorrow.
> 
> My Jasmine shipped today.


 
i cant wait to get home to smell the new scents of kbb. the peach passion and the cherry manderine. i bet the smell yummy.


----------



## La Colocha

Moisturized tonight with knot today and sealed with jojoba oil. Haven't used up anything yet but i have a bottle of moisture maniac that is almost gone. I may use it to cowash in the middle of the week. My scalp is doing very well. I will continue to use mixed greens on wash day and maintain every other day with the ttgs pomade.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I can't wait to get my HV stuff tomorrow.
> 
> *My Jasmine shipped today*.



@bolded: Girl, you playin' with fire bringing that up!! ............

I really should have called in to work tonight! I am in no mood to be here. I want to go home and do a scalp massage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @bolded: *Girl, you playin' with fire bringing that up!!* ............


 
Oooops!

Shol' Am.............

*girl....thanks for reminding me*


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> @bolded: Girl, you playin' with fire bringing that up!! ............
> 
> I really should have called in to work tonight! I am in no mood to be here. I want to go home and do a scalp massage.


 
I feel you brownie, i got the heaters going and its nice and cozy. I really don't want to be dealing with these folks tonight.


----------



## chebaby

its nippy around here too so i am def. going to target and getting a snugglie this weekend lol. at least its almost cute boot season.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I feel you brownie, *i got the heaters going and its nice and cozy. *I really don't want to be dealing with these folks tonight.


 
I still haven't turned my Heat on yet and it's as cold as a:flyingwit "you know what"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay.... _*cough cough*_

Was it forward of me, to ask Qhem in her Thread:

1) does she anticipate a price increase in the forseeable future?
2) does she have any idea what her sale will look like on BF?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I still haven't turned my Heat on yet and it's as cold as a:flyingwit "you know what"


 
Its that time of year, heavy comfort food, soups, snuggies and chillin in the house. I can't wait until november and december shut down.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay.... _*cough cough*_
> 
> Was it forward of me, to ask Qhem in her Thread:
> 
> 1) does she anticipate a price increase in the forseeable future?
> 2) does she have any idea what her sale will look like on BF?


 
i aint too much interested in the last question but the first question had me 
i think though  if she does increase in price people will follow. she is more established than AV.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Its that time of year, heavy comfort food, soups, snuggies and chillin in the house. I can't wait until november and december shut down.


 
not if i get stuck at work again 
however i do like winter for some of the reasons you listed. i love staying in the house with a cup of tea chilling sweats and eating heavy foods. hmmmmm cant wait.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i aint too much interested in the last question but *the first question had me*
> i think though  if she does increase in price people will follow. she is more established than AV.



I don't think she should. erplexed

Can they show us Some Love????


----------



## chebaby

oh i agree $16 is already a tad bit high, i dont think she should raise her prices. but i bet if she decided to there wont be a thread like there was for AV.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> oh i agree $16 is already a tad bit high, i dont think she should raise her prices. but i bet if she decided to there wont be a thread like there was for AV.


 
I was just about to say, a lot of the vendors area already super high!  I wonder how high people are willing to go.


----------



## mkd

I wonder if I can get 4th day hair tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

mkd, im never willing to pay $20 for a moisturizer. i guess people who have picky hard to please hair have to get what works. but my hair isnt picky and since i know what ingredients my hair likes i can whip shea butter and oils if need be. i mean its getting crazy now, $16 for a moisturizer is steep but its practically the average on natural hand made products so you know before you buy. but $18 -$20+ is just re-damn-diculous fo real.

i will pay $20-$25 for a deep treatment though


----------



## natura87

I gotta stop with the puffs, since I have been working thats all I have worn and my head has been hurting where the elastic band has been at. I am going to have my cousin braid my hair this Friday so I can keep my hands out of it. Between now and then I will just wear wash and goes.

I need to find a place that sells Shea Butter for cheap on the ground, the last place I bought it from (somewhere in the hood) disappeared and the place downtown wants 12 bucks for 8 ounces (compared to $10 for 16 ounces). My SB/CO mix works really well from the fall to early spring.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> mkd, im never willing to pay $20 for a moisturizer. i guess people who have picky hard to please hair have to get what works. but my hair isnt picky and since i know what ingredients my hair likes i can whip shea butter and oils if need be. i mean its getting crazy now, $16 for a moisturizer is steep but its practically the average on natural hand made products so you know before you buy. but $18 -$20+ is just re-damn-diculous fo real.
> 
> i will pay $20-$25 for a deep treatment though


Che, we are here.  I am not paying $20 for a leave in/moisturizer unless its like 16 oz.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, we are here.  I am not paying $20 for a leave in/moisturizer unless its like 16 oz.


 
yep, i agree 
and qhemet heavy cream in those big jars lasts forever so the price is right on that. but nothing more.
and you rarely see 16oz leave in. i wonder why?


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> yep, i agree
> and *qhemet heavy cream in those big jars lasts forever* so the price is right on that. but nothing more.
> and you rarely see 16oz leave in. i wonder why?



The bolded is why I don't mind paying Qhem's price on the Heavy Cream. Even the Detangling Ghee lasts forever for me. For that reason, it's worth it.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay.... _*cough cough*_
> 
> Was it forward of me, to ask Qhem in her Thread:
> 
> 1) does she anticipate a price increase in the forseeable future?
> 2) does she have any idea what her sale will look like on BF?



#1 - I'm sure she does anticipate one. Let's just hope its not Afroveda style!!! 

#2 - She probably does know. I bet its the same as last year. What was it last year, anyway?


----------



## natura87

mkd said:


> Che, we are here.  I am not paying $20 for a leave in/moisturizer unless its like 16 oz.



Seriously...it has to be a big size for me to splurge.


----------



## mkd

Brownie, I think Qhemet's BF sale was 20% off but I could be wrong. 

Qhemet's stuff does last forever.  She and KBB have hit my max for a leave in/moisturizer I think.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> The bolded is why I don't mind paying Qhem's price on the Heavy Cream. Even the Detangling Ghee lasts forever for me. For that reason, it's worth it.


ITA. Shoot I probably won't need to buy any Qhemet at least until next spring or summer. Seriously you buy two full sized containers from her and it's like almost being set for life . 



Brownie518 said:


> #2 - She probably does know. I bet its the same as last year. What was it last year, anyway?


20% off


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> ITA. Shoot I probably won't need to buy any Qhemet at least until next spring or summer. *Seriously you buy two full sized containers from her and it's like almost being set for life* .


 
Thats why I only get 1 of each. They last way too long for me to need backups. 20% isn't bad.

ETA: I just checked and I ordered my Ghee and Heavy Cream in May. The Ghee looks like its barely been touched. The Heavy Cream I believe has over 1/3 left. That will last me until the end of the year, at least.


----------



## natura87

I am definitely getting some Qhemets..I havent had any since early 09 and my hair loves it. I havent tried the QB ghee yet...along with the other newer stuff.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies!!

Late night at work. I got off like 1.5hr after my normal time answering the phone and helping out.  I hate talking to people on the phone.  I get got every time with crazy questions and people wanting free advice.  I was ready to strangle those folks tonight.

Well its rainy here which isn't great on straightened hair.  I wore my hair wrapped to work and then ended up wearing a headband and a bun.  My coworkers have never seen me with my "hair down" as they called it and thought it looked very cute.  My hair remained straight because we keep it like a freezer in my office so it never got humid.  I still need to find a place to cut it for me.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

My mom gave me a BRBC last summer that I just finished in  July.  I didn't start using it until the spring and it was like 1/2-1/3 full but since she had it for a while and then I had it for a while I started using it.  Since buying the next BRBC in July I've only used it like twice since I started working on my cream moisturizers that I'd had longer.

I've never  really been into Qhemet so I'll pass for BF.  My one BRBC will last until next summer.


----------



## chebaby

i wont get anything from qhemet either.

actually i might not get anything for BF because anita grant is pricey even with a sale so i might pass on her too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I spoke to my friend and found out what she wanted from Mozeke.  I would be a $15 discount for her order and the one thing I want.  So I think Mozeke and SSI, Komaza, Darcy's will be my BF shopping places (sale prices permitting).  And I'm not getting too much.

I rearranged my stash this weekend and my stash is pretty complete.  I have enough protein DCs/add ins, leave ins, moisture DC, and sealers both oils and butters.  My moisturizers are pretty complete since I have the BRBC I forgot about and a 2 others.  

Just talking about it has me itching to twist up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I spoke to my friend and found out what she wanted from Mozeke.  I would be a $15 discount for her order and the one thing I want.  So I think Mozeke and SSI, Komaza, Darcy's will be my BF shopping places (sale prices permitting).  And I'm not getting too much.
> 
> I rearranged my stash this weekend and my stash is pretty complete.  I have enough protein DCs/add ins, leave ins, moisture DC, and sealers both oils and butters.  My moisturizers are pretty complete since I have the BRBC I forgot about and a 2 others.
> 
> Just talking about it has me itching to twist up.



Vonnieluv08

I like the new Pic Vonnie!  Very Nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I was just about to say, a lot of the vendors area already super high! *I wonder how high people are willing to go.*


 
That's it Right there mk! You just summed up the whole thing.

How HIGH are WE WILLING To GO?

We the one holdin' all the cards (Literally & the Cash)


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies 

I received my HV order today and I will be trying them out on Friday when I do my hair.
Last night I found a half jar of QB gel and a bottle of mandarin magic and decided to mix them and it turned out great . I twisted my daughter's hair with it and she loved it . Her hair has so much movement and shine and it didn't dry crunchy; I can't wait to see the twist out results.


----------



## faithVA

I am ready to join this challenge. I still haven't figured out my staples but I also realized very quickly I don't like having shelves of stuff. I do love browsing the aisles though. 

So I want to clear out as much as possible by December so I can try some new things. This week I have given away, thrown away and mixed as much as possible to get some order. And I will heavy handily use up products that I don't plan on repurchasing. 

I am excited to start cleaning off some shelves.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's it Right there mk! You just summed up the whole thing.
> 
> How HIGH are WE WILLING To GO?
> 
> We the one holdin' all the cards (Literally & the Cash)


 
:Blush2:Thanks T!
I'm not going much  higher than they are now.  Shoot I only buy when there is a sale

So if they go up guess I'm out.  Have to start mixing up my own stuff which I enjoy.  Just feeling lazy this year and  I can afford stuff on sale.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Here the letter Mala release about the price increase: 
price-increase


----------



## mkd

She must think we are very naive.  Shea butter, aloe vera and oils are not that expensive.  It still doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## chebaby

shea butter is not that damn expensive. especially when purchased in bulk. also ayurvedic powders and oils and regular oils arent expensive. the only oil i see she uses thats pricey is red rapsberry oil, and thats only in like 3 products. she needs to come again.

anyway many people at work noticed my hair colorso i guess its more noticable than i thought.

i got my kbb and let me break it down for yall:
1) the jar for he mask actually looks bigger than the original jar. but the ounces is different. dont know whats up with that.
2) while my cream came full to the top my butter did not. my butter was like 2oz gone but whatever, this my last order anyway.
3) i see she still trying to get the cream together. its still different than the last two batches she sent me lmao. but the ingredients are the same (im being a smart *** here)
4) the peach passion doesnt smell all tha. i mean its good but i was expecting darcys peach and i didnt get that.
5) the cherry smell is so light i f=dont understand the point in making it in the first place.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i left out my BEST observation.
i think i figured out why she changed the packaging. well when you get a box from her you sometimes get a little black card with a black lady on it. well this time i got a black card with a white lady on it. i guess shes trying to branch out. makes sense now.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> oh and i left out my BEST observation.
> i think i figured out why she changed the packaging. well when you get a box from her you sometimes get a little black card with a black lady on it. well this time i got a black card with a white lady on it. i guess shes trying to branch out. makes sense now.


 
The card came with your KBB Che?  I got the card with the black lady in my order. 

I like the peach scent but I have never smelled Darcy's peach.


----------



## Shay72

I'm slowly trying my ceramides and protein condishes to see which ones make my hair act crazy. I used the Komaza Moku Conditioner this morning and it is good to go. I will continue using it. Ultimately I think I will only use the following in terms of protein & ceramides:

Komaza's Moku Conditioner
Komaza's Protein Strengthener
HV's Methi Sativa
HV's Moist PRO
HV's Acai Berry Phyto
Claudie's Protein Conditioner
Mozeke's Carrot Protein Conditioner
I will also use cassia, kalpi tone, and fenugreek ayurvedic powders.

I will use up the Mill Creek and Shikai Everyday condishes if they don't wreak havoc with my hair during this experimentation. Otherwise they will be going in the trash.

I will cowash 1x/wkly with either Moku Conditioner, Moist PRO, or Acai Berry. Every 2-3 months I will either do a protein dc or heavy protein treatment. Probably will alternate those. 

Let me tell you I am set for protein.  I know I keep saying I am set for protein and I am set for Qhemet, Hairveda, Mozeke, etc. I ain't lying and that is why I can easily do a no buy for 3 months. Shoot I might get crazy and do it for 6 months. We'll see. I'm tired of having all of these freaking products .


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I just finished trimming my hair.  I was going to go some where and have it cut but I couldn't bring myself to do it.  I came up with all these excuses of why I should, but ultimately i knew how much I was willing to part with until Feb/March when I trim again. 

 I cut 1/2-1inch off.  In most places it was like an inch.  I had some terrible SSKs. 2 sometimes 3 a strand.  Splits weren't that prevalent until I got to the crown and front/sides.  I've always had more splits here.  I don't know how but I cut a small U shape. 

 I did cut a bit from the right side to help it look more even with the left.  But I was being greedy and couldn't bare losing too much length so I didn't cut the 1.5-2inches that really needed to be cut to even the sides out.

I'll do a S&D over the next couple of days to get more of the SSKs out that evaded my shears.


----------



## La Colocha

Loves Harmony said:


> Here the letter Mala release about the price increase:
> price-increase


 
That letter is a bunch of tomfoolery, now if she listed special ingredients like egyptian herbs and oils from mecca that had to be shipped over, maybe maybe i could kind of understand. But i know she didn't say shea butter and aloe vera. If this is true, whoever her vendor is, is laughing straight to the bank because she is getting robbed.


----------



## Charz

screw afroveda, she can kiss my pj a$$


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> screw afroveda, she can kiss my pj a$$


 
Lmao.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> The card came with your KBB Che?  I got the card with the black lady in my order.
> 
> I like the peach scent but I have never smelled Darcy's peach.


 yep. i got two cards. one with a black lady and one with a white lady. the white lady looks like the actress from pirates of the carribean but i dont know if its her.


----------



## chebaby

oh and my anita grant shipped today. i hope i get it this time next week.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> That letter is a bunch of tomfoolery, now if she listed special ingredients like egyptian herbs and oils from mecca that had to be shipped over, maybe maybe i could kind of understand. But i know she didn't say shea butter and aloe vera. If this is true, whoever her vendor is, is laughing straight to the bank because she is getting robbed.


 she just thinks we are dumber than a box of rocks.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> That letter is a bunch of tomfoolery, now if she listed special ingredients like egyptian herbs and oils from mecca that had to be shipped over, maybe maybe i could kind of understand. But i know she didn't say shea butter and aloe vera. If this is true, whoever her vendor is, is laughing straight to the bank because she is getting robbed.


 Girl yes!  And she sounds dumb as rocks even giving that explanation.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I just laughed when I read it.  I'm going to need a better excuse then aloe vera.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> she just thinks we are dumber than a box of rocks.


LMAO at us both posting dumb as a box of rocks.


----------



## Ltown

Hi ladies! Well AV loss is someone else gain$$$. There are so many other options and opportunity for others to make their own and capitailize$$ If you really compare the product ingredients imo they all are starting to look the same, and really just because they put something on the label first does it really mean it's the most amount or the order of preference listed is correct?? We don't know but I'm saving me some $$!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I just laughed when I read it.  I'm going to need a better excuse then aloe vera.


 
Right especially since a few weeks ago i purchased a 32oz bottle of a 100% pure aloe vera leaf juice for $5. Get the hell outta here *new jersy accent*. That's ok, let the customers go to the other vendors and help keep their prices down.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Right especially since a few weeks ago i purchased a 32oz bottle of a 100% pure aloe vera leaf juice for $5. Get the hell outta here *new jersy accent*. That's ok, let the customers go to the other vendors and help keep their prices down.


 
right!!!
i cant stand people who assume im dumb.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> LMAO at us both posting dumb as a box of rocks.


 
lol i know right. we are always >>>>here<<<<


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies........

Will have to go back & read Mala's Madenss Mess.  

Guess what?  I got ZERO Packages today.  Nada.  Negative.  Zip. Zilch. Nuffin'.

I am trippin'.   

And no.....Still no Afroveda. 

She had No Sale.  No Discounts.  No Nothing.  

And it will be exactly 4 weeks soon.


----------



## chebaby

T, thats messed up you still havent gotten your afroveda. wasnt the money suppossed to go to staff???? i heard she had her sister in law mixing and everyone was saying their order was messed up. i dont know how true that is though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> And no.....Still no Afroveda.
> 
> *She had No Sale.  No Discounts.  No Nothing*.
> 
> And it will be exactly 4 weeks soon.



AND I Have NO PRODUCT ! ! !

It's Mindblowing.  She can't be that busy filling orders 

Even without the recent price increase 

As Fab would say:  "they're a Grip"


----------



## La Colocha

For anyone that uses qhemet products on a consistant basis, some of them contain glycerin. Does it effect your hair in the winter time?


----------



## mkd

I am so curious to see if AV takes a hit on the price increase.  I guess there is no way for us to know.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I am so curious to see if AV takes a hit on the price increase*.  I guess there is no way for us to know.



This is the 1st (and last time) I purchase anything from her without a Sale or Discount.

Hmp.  

Almost a month to ship.


----------



## La Colocha

La Colocha said:


> For anyone that uses qhemet products on a consistant basis, some of them contain glycerin. Does it effect your hair in the winter time?


 
Anyone, or use them at all in the winter? Yall know how the weather is where i live, i was wondering if the burdockroot buttercream works in the winter. I didn't want to start a whole thread. I want something heavier to seal with but not too heavy for when the temp drops.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll....here's the deal:

Njoi is having a Customer Appreciation Sale this Weekend and......I happen to be one of those customer's she appreciates....

I may have to pick up a little something.

Not sure yet.  It will depend on what kinda Sale she's offering.erplexed  

But I do want to stay "Honest" with you all.

_*breaks out in the brother franklin*_


----------



## mkd

La, I used the BRBC and the AOHC last winter but in all honesty, I didn't really pay attention to how my hair reacted to glycerin in colder months last year.  I guess its something I will take a look at this winter.  I am sorry I can't help more.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> La, I used the BRBC and the AOHC last winter but in all honesty, I didn't really pay attention to how my hair reacted to glycerin in colder months last year.  I guess its something I will take a look at this winter.  I am sorry I can't help more.


 
That's ok mk, i know a lot of people love the aohc for the winter and it doesn't seem to effect them but from what i remember its way too heavy. That is why i was leaning more twards the brbc.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

I was under a wig all winter, so it would be hard for me to also say the effects Glycerin had/has on my hair. 

I was under BOTH a durag and a wig.

Sorry Girl.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> That's ok mk, i know *a lot of people love the aohc for the winter and it doesn't seem to effect them but from what i remember its way too heavy.* That is why i was leaning more twards the brbc.


 
I will be using all 3 this winter as a leave in. The AOHC, The BRBC and the CGTD. 

So, I'll see how they all work under this wig.

@bolded.  You're right.  It's Heavy.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha
Here's the problem with being a pj. I noticed that I bought the BRBC sample during BF. Then when she had that spring sale in May I bought full sizes. Which means I loved it. The question is when did I test it? I am no help whatsoever .


----------



## chebaby

La, i dont use my qhemet heavy cream all the time but i only use it during cold months and i never had an issue with glycerin. in fact i use my kbb milk all year around and that has glycerin too with no issue.


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> I am so curious to see if AV takes a hit on the price increase.  I guess there is no way for us to know.


 
When it is closed down in 2011... we'll know.. but I know it's some fools who are still gonna buy!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll....here's the deal:
> 
> Njoi is having a Customer Appreciation Sale this Weekend and......I happen to be one of those customer's she appreciates....
> 
> I may have to pick up a little something.
> 
> Not sure yet.  It will depend on what kinda Sale she's offering.erplexed
> 
> But I do want to stay "Honest" with you all.
> 
> _*breaks out in the brother franklin*_


 
its a sale so go for it. at least its not a random purchase. this weekend i plan on stocking up on henna.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> When it is closed down in 2011... we'll know.. *but I know it's some fools who are still gonna buy!*


 
It has definitely been a Wake Up Call for me. 

I don't evvvvver remember it taking this long to recieve stuff from her. 

I think my BF stuff came faster than this!

:gotroasted:     = Afroveda

@*fabulosity*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its a sale so go for it. at least its not a random purchase. *this weekend i plan on stocking up on henna.



If she has "good deals" I will.  Only draw-back, all her stuff is 4 ounces, And I can blow through it in a week!


----------



## La Colocha

Lmao thanks ladies im trying to get my list together.The pomade should last for ever so i won't get another one. I do want

Castor and moringa serum (never tried)
burdockroot cream( tried but can't really remember the results)
karkady mist( tried it and it was sticky but has been reformulated since then)
detangling ghee( tried it, did not detangle but made my hair soft)

I think that is it and possibly a dc if it comes out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Mala Letter:

Shea Butter $3.99 a Pound
Aloe Vera Gel $1.99 a Gallon

Loss of Customers:  PRICELESS


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> It has definitely been a Wake Up Call for me.
> 
> I don't evvvvver remember it taking this long to recieve stuff from her.
> 
> I think my BF stuff came faster than this!
> 
> :gotroasted:
> 
> @*fabulosity*


 
Dead at that smilie because they are roasting her arse over those prices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> detangling ghee( tried it, did not detangle but *made my hair soft*)



It Shol' Does.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Dead at that smilie because they are roasting her arse over those prices.



And I'm tryna' figure out why I still don't have something I ordered around Labor Dayerplexed


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> And I'm tryna' figure out why I still don't have something I ordered around Labor Dayerplexed


 
Heck naw, did you email her?


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> screw afroveda, she can kiss my pj a$$


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Heck naw, *did you email her?*



La Colocha

Girl, Mo' Times than you _really_ wanna know.  

I got something 'yesterday' that said _"Will Ship In 24 Hours"_
That resembled an "invoice", but I still don't have any definite shipping notice.


----------



## chebaby

and then you have to wonder, if she gets frustrated because of the loss of customers will she start sending you crap in the mail. i mean people already have to keep their butters next to the left over fried chicken and mac and cheese. people already getting stuff that looks like cottage cheese even when they stir it up. i mean whats gonna happen when she has to just ship stuff out?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> and then you have to wonder, if she gets frustrated because of the loss of customers will she start sending you crap in the mail*. i mean people already have to keep their butters next to the left over fried chicken and mac and cheese. people already getting stuff that looks like cottage cheese even when they stir it up.* i mean whats gonna happen when she has to just ship stuff out?


 
Lawd have mercy jeezus, *howls*. And don't forget the mold and rotten egg smells from the sour rice milk. Yeah i peeped that.


----------



## La Colocha

Got a damn plague breeding in those jars and bottles a threat to homeland security, lmao i am done with yall.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> and then you have to wonder, if she gets frustrated because of the loss of customers will she start sending you crap in the mail. *i mean people already have to keep their butters next to the left over fried chicken and mac and cheese. people already getting stuff that looks like cottage cheese even when they stir it up. i mean whats gonna happen when she has to just ship stuff out?*


 


La Colocha said:


> Lawd have mercy jeezus, *howls*. *And don't forget the mold and rotten egg smells from the sour rice milk. Yeah i peeped that*.


 
 @BOLDED

Geezus Take The Wheel!

Maybe I don't want it to come  

Just Gon' & Give me my Fiddy back


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Got a damn plague breeding in those jars and bottles a threat to homeland security, lmao i am done with yall.


 
lmao ya know!!!!! and she wants to charge extra for the continued quality. what damn quality???? and im not acting a fool im being honest.
also let me get on the people who made youtube videos and posts about the messed up service and ugly molded mess in a jar yet you went out and stocked up. well arent you just a loyal ray of sunshine. wtf??? its a two way street people.


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> Lawd have mercy jeezus, *howls*. And don't forget the mold and rotten egg smells from the sour rice milk. Yeah i peeped that.


 
Whoa....what in the hayle?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> lmao ya know!!!!! and she wants to charge extra for the continued quality. what damn quality???? and im not acting a fool im being honest.
> *also let me get on the people who made youtube videos and posts about the messed up service and ugly molded mess in a jar yet you went out and stocked up*. well arent you just a loyal ray of sunshine. wtf??? its a two way street people.


 
Bwaahhhh, PREACH..


----------



## La Colocha

natura87 said:


> Whoa....what in the hayle?


 
Yes girl, i saw it on youtube videos.


----------



## natura87

I found a new company for products, http://bearfruithair.com/...I might try this out before years end to see if its any good. Have any of you heard of it? I'm checking it over and it sounds pretty good so far. The prices look reasonable too.


----------



## chebaby

chile im still afraid to use my cocolatte and hemp butter because splinta24 said she was walking around looking cute and her husband and bff was like "what the he l l you got on" 
thats was one of the funniest videos ever.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> I found a new company for products, http://bearfruithair.com/...I might try this out before years end to see if its any good. Have any of you heard of it? I'm checking it over and it sounds pretty good so far. The prices look reasonable too.


 
you know i peeped this company about a month ago 
africanexport made several youtube vids on it and i started to make a purchase but something just didnt feel right. ill wait until i see more reviews.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao ya know!!!!! and she wants to *charge extra for the continued quality. what damn quality????* and im not acting a fool im being honest.



............


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> Yes girl, i saw it on youtube videos.


  Ewwwww. That aint right.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> If she has "good deals" I will.  Only draw-back, all her stuff is 4 ounces, And I can blow through it in a week!


 
You can do a custom order for larger sizes. I've done that. Just send her a convo on Etsy and tell her what you want. She'll give you a price.


----------



## chebaby

.....because i just remembered back when me and mkd first started doing swaps, we traded afroveda totally twisted butter. it didnt work for either of us but you know me. i had to buy it several time to "make sure" 
anyway each time i got it it was different. i kept telling people the shea amla was different too. they gonna write mala and email and come back to tell me what mala said. like she really gonna admit she doesnt know why she cant seem to make a consistant batch.


----------



## La Colocha

Che took it to church.[video=youtube;215C-tadRmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=215C-tadRmk[/video]


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> and then you have to wonder, if she gets frustrated because of the loss of customers will she start sending you crap in the mail.* i mean people already have to keep their butters next to the left over fried chicken and mac and cheese. people already getting stuff that looks like cottage cheese *even when they stir it up. i mean whats gonna happen when she has to just ship stuff out?


 


chebaby said:


> chile im still afraid to use my cocolatte and hemp butter because *splinta24 said she was walking around looking cute and her husband and bff was like "what the he l l you got on"*
> thats was one of the funniest videos ever.



 Che, you got me here at work dyin'!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shay72

natura87 said:


> I found a new company for products, http://bearfruithair.com/...I might try this out before years end to see if its any good. Have any of you heard of it? I'm checking it over and it sounds pretty good so far. The prices look reasonable too.


 


chebaby said:


> you know i peeped this company about a month ago
> africanexport made several youtube vids on it and i started to make a purchase but something just didnt feel right. ill wait until i see more reviews.



I've been looking too but like Che something has been holding me back.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha- You wrong for that vid.  I never seen wp catch the "holy ghost" before that was a new experience right there.


----------



## Brownie518

@LaColocha - that video had me laughing...at first. Then, it scared me. They sure were feelin' it. LOL


----------



## natura87

Shay72 said:


> I've been looking too but like Che something has been holding me back.


 
See..now you've got me thinking something is wrong with this company...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

The YT Folx need to go see Bro. Franklin

He can show 'em how it's done.  For Real.


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 said:


> See..now you've got me thinking something is wrong with this company...


 
Hmmm. I wonder what it is. I have checked them out myself, but end up sliding right out of there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> You can do a custom order for larger sizes. I've done that. Just send her a convo on Etsy and *tell her what you want. She'll give you a price.*



Yeah.....

I'm sure she will......


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> lmao ya know!!!!! and she wants to charge extra for the continued quality. what damn quality???? and im not acting a fool im being honest.
> also let me get on the people who made youtube videos and posts about the messed up service and ugly molded mess in a jar yet you went out and stocked up. well arent you just a loyal ray of sunshine. wtf??? its a two way street people.



Shoot I ain't buy any of that sh!t. I just posted a video.


I'm doin a Whitney!
[video=youtube;y0isvS19AGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0isvS19AGs[/video]


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Che took it to church.[video=youtube;215C-tadRmk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=215C-tadRmk[/video]


 
wth is going on in that video


----------



## fattyfatfat

lol at whitney!!!!! ^^^^


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm not in search of any new products.   I was surprised to see a whole section for $6.95

I was upset that the Mozeke sale has been postponed.  Rather use my lil pass now.


----------



## natura87

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm not in search of any new products.   *I was surprised to see a whole section for $6.95*
> 
> I was upset that the Mozeke sale has been postponed.  Rather use my lil pass now.


 
Thats what shocked me...and they weren't samples either so even if they dont work as well as I would like I wouldn't be throwing down 22 dollars a pop for 8 ounces.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> La Colocha- You wrong for that vid.  I never seen wp catch the "holy ghost" before that was a new experience right there.


 
I know i have already repented playing around with the lord, but i saw the video and had to post it.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> wth is going on in that video


 
Girl they got the holy ghost, i don't know if some of them were acting or what but i remember my great grandmother was blind, saved and sanctified and when she got the holy ghost she would get up out that wheelchair and be all over the chuch and not skip a beat.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Girl they got the holy ghost, i don't know if some of them were acting or what but i remember my great grandmother was blind, saved and sanctified and when she got the holy ghost she would get up out that wheelchair and be all over the chuch and not skip a beat.


 
wow ok so maybe they werent joking. cause thats the first thing that came to my mind lol. i didnt even know they jumped around in church


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Shoot I ain't buy any of that sh!t. I just posted a video.
> 
> 
> I'm doin a Whitney!
> [video=youtube;y0isvS19AGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0isvS19AGs[/video]


 
Lmao charz, i gotta use that at work.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> wow ok so maybe they werent joking. cause thats the first thing that came to my mind lol. i didnt even know they jumped around in church


 
Did you see ole girl in the blue shirt, she was gettin it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I was upset that the Mozeke sale has been postponed. Rather use my lil pass now.


 
Vonnieluv08
Postponed???????

Glad I decided to skip it. I would be going:

*off to look at site*


----------



## La Colocha

See messing around with you all i forgot to lay down. Going to be tired tonight but the laughs were worth it. Moisturized with just knot today and greased my scalp with the ttgs pomade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm glad I am well-stocked. So, this mess really isn't bothering me too much. Other than the Ms. Bhree and the Ashlii...I'm not really down with it all like that. And I will prolly still pick these up whenever the mood strikes.

I'm Glad BJ is Solid.

I see why @Shay72 STANS for Hairveda.

Good Sales. Consistent Products. Decent Customer Service _*even though she can be slow*_

Anyway, there are still alot of great vendors out there. Komaza, DB, MHC_*even though her shipping is high*_, Jasmine, Claudie, SSI, Oyin, CurlJunkie, Christine Gant, Njoi, nbdcosmetics, Qhemet.......

So, I gots Options....


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ok speaking of funny I was watching Wayne Brady & Mike Tyson (yes Mike) on Funny or Die remaking "Every Little Step".  Mike Tyson can't dance, no rhythm what so eva.  Then I watched the original video and couldn't believe Bobby used to be that thin and dudes wore clothes that tight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Did you see ole girl in the blue shirt, she was gettin it.



Can't Nobody put it down, like they put it down at Brother Franklin's Church


----------



## chebaby

T, im stocked to so im not worried. but when people play around with cosmetics i dont even consider it stocked cause i dont want to use the products anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, im stocked to so im not worried. but when people play around with cosmetics i dont even consider it stocked cause i dont want to use the products anyway.



Girl, that crazy e-mail I got, talkin' 'bout:  Will Ship in 24 Hours


----------



## Minty

I'm glad I never even tried AV - for real.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

natura87 said:


> Thats what shocked me...and they weren't samples either so even if they dont work as well as I would like I wouldn't be throwing down 22 dollars a pop for 8 ounces.


 
Yeah that is a plus.  My thing is about the 8.45oz that's a new one for me.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> Shoot I ain't buy any of that sh!t. I just posted a video.
> 
> 
> I'm doin a Whitney!
> [video=youtube;y0isvS19AGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0isvS19AGs[/video]


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Can't Nobody put it down, like they put it down at Brother Franklin's Church



That's how a lot of African churches get down.  I remember walking past an evening service when I was in Kenya and they were having a shouting good time.  They get down with the Lord for REAL!!


----------



## mkd

I hate I missed all the fun.  Yall WENT IN on AV.  LMAO!!  I laughed at like 20 posts in a row.  

Che, you ain't told nothing but the truth about people whining and complaining about the quality of AV products and then running trying to stock up.  I would be doing that if it was a product that I loved but I just can't get with AV like that.  The only product I have tried are her butters and they are ok to me.  One of the totally twisted butters went moldy on me.  Come on man, how does that happen?

I just washed my hair with the Bee Mine ayurvedic poo bar add twisted with ori buttercream.  The texture of that ori is interesting.  I don't know if my hair is going to love it.  It really doesnt matter because it won't be a repurchase in either case.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I hate I missed all the fun.  Yall WENT IN on AV.  LMAO!!  I laughed at like 20 posts in a row.
> 
> Che, you ain't told nothing but the truth about people whining and complaining about the quality of AV products and then running trying to stock up.  I would be doing that if it was a product that I loved but I just can't get with AV like that.  The only product I have tried are her butters and they are ok to me.  One of the totally twisted butters went moldy on me.  Come on man, how does that happen?
> 
> I just washed my hair with the Bee Mine ayurvedic poo bar add twisted with ori buttercream.  The texture of that ori is interesting.  I don't know if my hair is going to love it.  It really doesnt matter because it won't be a repurchase in either case.


 
yes girl. i like hair butters so i wanted to try all of hers. and they were cheap when you think about the average price for a hair butter is $16. but her butters never did anything for me that sunshine didnt do lol. i love the smells but really what can they do??? 
IMO its really about the deep conditioning and treatments. shoot i rarely put leave ins and moisturizers in my hair anymore unless im twisting. and at night i add a little moisturizer to my hair but i no longer use leave in and moisturizer after i co wash. i just shake and go so her stuff does me no good anyway.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Y'all are in here got me rolling... I washed my hair and airdrying in a bun.. I used the hairveda tea spray and the 4th new and improved ends hydration.... I was worried but I said I'm wearing a bun to work tomorrow how bad could the castor oil be.... so far the back which is dry feels soft...

I don't even use the AV and I just want to slap her. And then inconsistent products.. no. HAYLE no.

Plus that letter seemed so condescending.. like she don't need customers to have a business...  She must've wrote that when mad.. that's like one of them emails you get at work and you write a response to it... but you send it to your work friend first.. and they're like uh naw.. don't send that... calm down first. 

Either way I already saw some people still plan on buying it... smh... to me.. it was already good for her to be making what she was making (on relatively inexpensive ingredients?!)... but I literally died at SHEA BUTTER and ALOE VERA GEL price increases... I mean could it at least have been something exotic... next she's going to be saying that there was a price increase on distilled water... I guess I can change my status now.. I got my point across.


----------



## chebaby

Fab, yes girl lmao. im mad she didnt just list some oils we never heard of. at least then i would have been like "ok i bet it does cost a lot to get oil from never ever land" 
this chick said shea butter and aloe vera. if it cost that much i can give her the hook up to my bss, they stay with the shea butter lmao.


----------



## BrownBetty

Bless the hearts of people who plan on still purchasing AV. 

I am scared for dude in the video rolling around.... but the video had my hollering.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning! 

Charz, video is on point!  I only brought samples of av and did not like them so no loss for me either! 
I used up gvp antisnap, won't repurchase too watery.  I poo with Jasmine nourshing, then steamed with bamba. Bamba makes hair soft but it smells terrible, almost done with that and won't repurchase. 

IDareT, what did you do with your dominicain products you were going to use this summer, and are you using MN?


So is the gift card plan on or off?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *IDareT, what did you do with your dominicain products you were going to use this summer*, and are you using MN?


 
I told another Poster, if she sent $ for the shipping, I would pack them up and send them to her. She sent the Cash & I sent them to her Monday.

Haven't used the MN but just thought about @La Colocha when I saw some the other day in the Grocery and how people said it cured all (if not most) of their scalp issues.  

I never thought about that when we were talking about "itchy scalps".erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morining Ladies.........

Just checking in on you all. It is Nippy (again) today. I guess, I might as well accept the fact that Fall is definitely here.

I guess I should get up from here and slap some Njoi Moisturizing Hair Lotion on and start to get ready for work.

I Shol' would like to make a Huge Cup of Tea, Put on my Snuggie and "CHILL" all day at the Crib. 

Hopefully, when I get home, I'll be in Haul Mode and can give a HV or Jasmine update or something. erplexed

If I don't get my AV today, I may file a PayPal Dispute and ask for a Refund.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I told another Poster, if she sent $ for the shipping, I would pack them up and send them to her. She sent the Cash & I sent them to her Monday.
> 
> Haven't used the MN but just thought about @La Colocha when I saw some the other day in the Grocery and how people said it cured all (if not most) of their scalp issues.
> 
> I never thought about that when we were talking about "itchy scalps".erplexed


 
Thanks t, but im not using mn. I don't knock anyone but i can't do it.


----------



## mkd

I got my HV shipping notice so hopefully it will be here by friday!


----------



## Day36

Hey ladies!

I dont even use/never have used AV and I want to slap her for that foolishness. She's game playing. I read that letter and signed off. lol. 

mkd when did you order your hv again?


----------



## mkd

I think the sale started on that tuesday, but everyone ordered like at midnight.  I ordered at 9 am on tuesday morning.   Day36 when did you order?


----------



## Day36

mkd 

I think ordered that Sunday  Lawd, I aint never gonna get my products.   But,the same night, I got like an email saying my products should ship within 15 days and they had already received my paypal payment. Did you ladies get that as well?


----------



## mkd

Day36 said:


> mkd
> 
> I think ordered that Sunday  Lawd, I aint never gonna get my products.   But,the same night, I got like an email saying my products should ship within 15 days and they had already received my paypal payment. Did you ladies get that as well?


 I got that email soon after I ordered.  I think you will get your shipping notice in the next few days.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Good morning ladies
I was reading all the posts I missed about AV and you all had me rolling.
Charz I LOVE your video; on point.
Av was the first company I purchased from online for hair stuff beacuse it was cheap but they didn't keep my hair moisturized so I moved on.
Really for me it 's not the price jump ,even though it's crazy but she's just not trustworthy.
The initial increase was to better shipping times and hire staff and that didn't change now she pulls this out of the sky. Like everyone else said she's taking us for fools.
Furthermore someone on FB was saying we should stop bashing her because it's good to support black companies;???
I don't care what race,creed or nationality the company is I should get what I pay for in a timely manner, with quality and integrity not excuses


----------



## Shay72

See that's why the first sign of "fool acting" --I will quit a vendor.

I quit Afroveda after the first price hike. I quit Njoi CreationS when Charz told me there was SLS in the ACV rinse bar. I'm not interested in KBB because of all the foolish posted on here. I work too hard for my money to deal with mess.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, going to moisturize today with just knot today. I used my hv buttercream last night and i smelled fire, the smell lasted almost all night. And i thought that little jar would be gone but a little goes a long way. I will be ordering more on black friday, but im not getting hair products from there. My biggest list will be with qhem then i will stock up on more knot today from curlmart. My first open bottle is half gone and will be used up in a few weeks. Other than that just chillin waiting to pick up the baby from school.


----------



## chebaby

im so excited my indianfoodstore order came today. 
i co washed with vo5 passion fruit smoothie and then used vatika oil and vatika frosting as a leave in. my hair is so shiny, bouncy and soft. i really feel like as long as i co wash and deep condition good i do not need a leave in. my hair has been amazing without it.

i think im going to have a sale.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> im so excited my indianfoodstore order came today.
> i co washed with vo5 passion fruit smoothie and then used vatika oil and vatika frosting as a leave in. my hair is so shiny, bouncy and soft. i really feel like as long as i co wash and deep condition good i do not need a leave in. my hair has been amazing without it.
> 
> i think im going to have a sale.



What cha selling Che?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> What cha selling Che?


 
i havent had time to look through everything yet but off the top of my head i will be selling some kbb, hair rules, carols daughter, miss jessies, curl junkie, and thats all i can think of right now lol.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i havent had time to look through everything yet but off the top of my head i will be selling some kbb, hair rules, carols daughter, miss jessies, curl junkie, and thats all i can think of right now lol.


 
Your not going to use kbb anymore?


----------



## Charz

I see Qhem didn't answer Ms. Terri's question about raising her prices.

I guess she be raising them.

I'm willing to pay up to 20 bucks for BRBC.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> I see Qhem didn't answer Ms. Terri's question about raising her prices.
> 
> I guess she be raising them.
> 
> I'm willing to pay up to 20 bucks for BRBC.


 
Charz i really hope not, she has been going this long without raising prices. Hopefully if she does it won't be $20.00. Do you know the shelf life of her products? I know i will be stocking up on what i want.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Your not going to use kbb anymore?


 
yes, i will use up some of what i already have. however i will no longer purchase anything kbb. and i dont need all the hair milks i have. from kbb i am keeping my mask, 2-3 milk and my butters. i plan on selling the other milks which might be about 3.


----------



## chebaby

i aint willing to pay $20 bucks for no body's moisturizer. i have not seen a moisturizer yet that was worth $20 and yall know ive used plenty.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha


shelf life is a year. at the least, i have had stuff for 1.5 years and it was good.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> yes, i will use up some of what i already have. however i will no longer purchase anything kbb. and i dont need all the hair milks i have. from kbb i am keeping my mask, 2-3 milk and my butters. i plan on selling the other milks which might be about 3.


 
I know the milks last a long time, why don't you keep them in case you change your mind. That way you don't have to buy them again. I know there are plenty of products i wish i had kept, threw them out or gave them away then had to rebuy.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> La Colocha
> 
> 
> shelf life is a year. at the least, i have had stuff for 1.5 years and it was good.


 
Thanks charz, yeah i will be getting 2 of everything that i want. That should last me all year. Then next year i can see what is going on as far as prices.


----------



## Charz

I only wash my hair once every 2 weeks, so 8 ounces will last me a long time.

My jessicurl wdt keeps my hair moisturized so that I don't really need one. Just a leave-in after I wash.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I know the milks last a long time, why don't you keep them in case you change your mind. That way you don't have to buy them again. I know there are plenty of products i wish i had kept, threw them out or gave them away then had to rebuy.


 
ive thought about this too. i dont know i have to go home and count to see how much i have. its just that ive notice my hair doesnt need leave ins anymore. and if for whatever reason i want to go back to using one i can get shea moisture, kckt and giovanni direct on the ground.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ive thought about this too. i dont know i have to go home and count to see how much i have. its just that ive notice my hair doesnt need leave ins anymore. and if for whatever reason i want to go back to using one i can get shea moisture, kckt and giovanni direct on the ground.


 
Ok hun, i just know how much you love the hair milk and i don't want you to regret it like i did. I have to look out for my girls, i would not have said anything if i didn't see how much you loved it.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Ok hun, i just know how much you love the hair milk and i don't want you to regret it like i did. I have to look out for my girls, i would not have said anything if i didn't see how much you loved it.


 
i know and i appreciate it 
i think its a mix of hair changes and me not wanting to support the company any longer. i will think on it though because as ms T knows, im quick to switch it up


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> i havent had time to look through everything yet but off the top of my head i will be selling some kbb, hair rules, carols daughter, miss jessies, curl junkie, and thats all i can think of right now lol.


 
Any curl junkie you got.. I am buying.. don't even list it!


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> I only wash my hair once every 2 weeks, so 8 ounces will last me a long time.
> 
> My jessicurl wdt keeps my hair moisturized so that I don't really need one. Just a leave-in after I wash.



Charz, not wash for 2 weeks, you should be able to save on products! You must don't put products on your scalp, or head sweat?  You are small so I know you don't need to workout. I head sweat all the time especially when I workout.


----------



## Charz

Ltown. Gee thanks! But I work out 3-4 times a week. I don't put anything on my scalp tho. I sweat but not too bad.


----------



## Charz

I am getting a trim by Optimus_prime in dec


----------



## mkd

Che, maybe you should hold on to the KBB a little longer.  You may change your mind.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *If I don't get my AV today, I may file a PayPal Dispute and ask for a Refund*.


 
I Got an E-Mail today from the _Notoriously_ W.R.O.N.G. Afroveda with "STATUS SHIPPED"  

_Imagine that._ erplexed


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Ltown. Gee thanks! But I work out 3-4 times a week. I don't put anything on my scalp tho. I sweat but not too bad.



All that hair and don't sweat I wish! Well good for you keep it up, old lady need a motivator!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, maybe you should hold on to the KBB a little longer.  You may change your mind.


 
well i already sold one to a friend 
i know im keeping at leat 3 milks anyway.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Huge Haul today Ladies.....

My HV Order arrived.  Shay72 Charz etc....how often do you all use the Methi?

I also got my Haul from Jasmine.  She put in an extra Goodie! _*she's always nice like that*_

And I got a lovely pkg. from Ms. B! 

Oh Yeah!!!! It was a good day!

*fabulosity* I see what you mean about the Hydrasilica Spritz


----------



## Minty

IDT!!!!! you got your order!?!?! What. Wow. I'm happy for you. I swear I forget every time I've ordered from her, and then I come in here. *SMH* LOL I hope to get my stuff *soon*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> IDT!!!!! you got your order!?!?! What. Wow. I'm happy for you. I swear I forget every time I've ordered from her, and then I come in here. *SMH* LOL I hope to get my stuff *soon*



HijabiFlygirl

It came 2 days ago (Monday) but the Postman wouldn't leave it because it required a signature. erplexed 

So, I am just now getting it today.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Huge Haul today Ladies.....
> 
> My HV Order arrived.  Shay72 Charz etc....how often do you all use the Methi?
> 
> I also got my Haul from Jasmine.  She put in an extra Goodie! _*she's always nice like that*_
> 
> And I got a lovely pkg. from Ms. B!
> 
> Oh Yeah!!!! It was a good day!
> 
> *fabulosity* I see what you mean about the Hydrasilica Spritz


 
arent you lucky lol. i love getting big hauls. matter of fact im about to look up haul videos on youtube because i like hauls lmao.
i cant wait until my anita grant comes.

tonight i think i will do an amla and brahmi paste with coconut milk, honey and sweet almond oil.
i wanted to wait until the weekend but im bored and feel like treating my hair.


----------



## Minty

This is from the vendor Chantelle09 - the one who sells Essence of Silk.


Wishing you the best
Please do not write us, email us or ever order from us again. 

So your the one who orders $120 worth of items that we sent out almost everything immediately, opens one of the packages & decides to send it back within that the time allotted even though we have strict no return policy with opened packages. 

Which we allowed you to return, had the ladies at the post office even look at the merchandise once returned & they couldn't even find anything that you claimed was on the hair wrap & even purchased some of the items you sent back to us right on the spot. 

Maybe you just work for one of our competitors & need an excuse to be rude. Wishing you the best & yes we did refund soon after that was an issue with paypal who made a mistake not us... We had given them permission to reimurse you & they never did when we wrote them & finally did after the final call. 

You obviously were looking for an issue with someone & decided to pick an issue with us. We are sorry that you feel that way but can't do anything about it.

Best of Luck

Essence of Silk




I just had to let y'all see some of the nonsense I've had to go through with this person. Thank God Paypal had my back and got my money back, because with out them, I sincerely doubt I would have seen my money again. 

Oh and she best believe I would never buy anything from her.


----------



## La Colocha

HijabiFlygirl said:


> This is from the vendor Chantelle09 - the one who sells Essence of Silk.
> 
> 
> Wishing you the best
> Please do not write us, email us or ever order from us again.
> 
> So your the one who orders $120 worth of items that we sent out almost everything immediately, opens one of the packages & decides to send it back within that the time allotted even though we have strict no return policy with opened packages.
> 
> Which we allowed you to return, had the ladies at the post office even look at the merchandise once returned & they couldn't even find anything that you claimed was on the hair wrap & even purchased some of the items you sent back to us right on the spot.
> 
> Maybe you just work for one of our competitors & need an excuse to be rude. Wishing you the best & yes we did refund soon after that was an issue with paypal who made a mistake not us... We had given them permission to reimurse you & they never did when we wrote them & finally did after the final call.
> 
> You obviously were looking for an issue with someone & decided to pick an issue with us. We are sorry that you feel that way but can't do anything about it.
> 
> Best of Luck
> 
> Essence of Silk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to let y'all see some of the nonsense I've had to go through with this person. Thank God Paypal had my back and got my money back, because with out them, I sincerely doubt I would have seen my money again.
> 
> Oh and she best believe I would never buy anything from her.


 
. I would copy and paste that right in her thread in the vendor forum.

Eta- Whoops i guess we can't call members names but i stick to my post. Nobody quote me if you saw it.


----------



## chebaby

HijabiFlygirl said:


> This is from the vendor Chantelle09 - the one who sells Essence of Silk.
> 
> 
> Wishing you the best
> Please do not write us, email us or ever order from us again.
> 
> So your the one who orders $120 worth of items that we sent out almost everything immediately, opens one of the packages & decides to send it back within that the time allotted even though we have strict no return policy with opened packages.
> 
> Which we allowed you to return, had the ladies at the post office even look at the merchandise once returned & they couldn't even find anything that you claimed was on the hair wrap & even purchased some of the items you sent back to us right on the spot.
> 
> Maybe you just work for one of our competitors & need an excuse to be rude. Wishing you the best & yes we did refund soon after that was an issue with paypal who made a mistake not us... We had given them permission to reimurse you & they never did when we wrote them & finally did after the final call.
> 
> You obviously were looking for an issue with someone & decided to pick an issue with us. We are sorry that you feel that way but can't do anything about it.
> 
> Best of Luck
> 
> Essence of Silk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to let y'all see some of the nonsense I've had to go through with this person. Thank God Paypal had my back and got my money back, because with out them, I sincerely doubt I would have seen my money again.
> 
> Oh and she best believe I would never buy anything from her.


 
what was the back story with you and them? i dont remember seeing a post on it.
anyway that was an odd letter for a professional to write. i mean at the end of the day you are still a business woman/man, be professional.


----------



## mkd

I remember your drama with them HFG.  I am glad you got your money back. 

I kind of want to rewash my hair tonight but I am going to just wait until friday.  I used the ori buttercream and my my didn't like it much.


----------



## Shay72

Day36 said:


> But,the same night, I got like an email saying my products should ship within 15 days and they had already received my paypal payment. Did you ladies get that as well?


Day36
I believe that is auto generated e-mail.  I get it every time I order.



La Colocha said:


> I used my hv buttercream last night and i smelled fire, the smell lasted almost all night. And i thought that little jar would be gone but a little goes a long way. I will be ordering more on black friday, but im not getting hair products from there.


Those little jars from Hairveda do last a long time. I will be ordering body products only on BF too.



IDareT'sHair said:


> how often do you all use the Methi?


I was using it once a month but I will be cutting back. I believe Charz said this rates only as a 4 so it is like a medium weight protein treatment. 



HijabiFlygirl said:


> This is from the vendor Chantelle09 - the one who sells Essence of Silk.
> 
> 
> Wishing you the best
> Please do not write us, email us or ever order from us again.
> 
> So your the one who orders $120 worth of items that we sent out almost everything immediately, opens one of the packages & decides to send it back within that the time allotted even though we have strict no return policy with opened packages.
> 
> Which we allowed you to return, had the ladies at the post office even look at the merchandise once returned & they couldn't even find anything that you claimed was on the hair wrap & even purchased some of the items you sent back to us right on the spot.
> 
> Maybe you just work for one of our competitors & need an excuse to be rude. Wishing you the best & yes we did refund soon after that was an issue with paypal who made a mistake not us... We had given them permission to reimurse you & they never did when we wrote them & finally did after the final call.
> 
> You obviously were looking for an issue with someone & decided to pick an issue with us. We are sorry that you feel that way but can't do anything about it.
> 
> Best of Luck
> 
> Essence of Silk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to let y'all see some of the nonsense I've had to go through with this person. Thank God Paypal had my back and got my money back, because with out them, I sincerely doubt I would have seen my money again.
> 
> Oh and she best believe I would never buy anything from her.


This right here is why some of "us" should not be business owners.


----------



## Minty

I ordered a lot of scarves (most were to be gifts for "hair friends" and family). I received a partial shipment. OK - the scarves were taped down with clear packing tape inside plastic sleeves. Inside the baggies was a xeroxed piece of paper - essentially stating no refund on opened packages. 

That was my warning signal, but I went ahead and opened one anyway. WOW I saw three spots on the inside fold of one of them. Now why in the world would I open the others when the first was damaged. Not to mention they weren't the same color as stated on the website and I could sew better than that. They were handmade. I was so disappointed. Needless to say I sent that 'ish back before the "7 day return policy" expired, AND sent her an email stating that the items were going to be returned - AND why. 

She never responded. 

I took it to pay pal. and she tried to say she would give a refund only on the unopened items. FINE. 

Then she said she would refund when she got the stuff ----I sent her the postal confirmation that it was received to her p.o. box.

....NO REPLY. 

I finally called paypal, and they settled in my favor. They attempted to take the money out of her account and got $0.57. I finally received all my money like last week. 

Then this person sends me an email this week but I ignored it until today. That's what was in the msg. 

I was content to just give a warning and leave it like that.


----------



## chebaby

wow thats a shame people are like that. i agree with you, i would not have opened the others when i can clearly see something is wrong with the first.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

And the List Goes On......................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That Rudeness was a combination of the mess I received from OriO & Amaka.


----------



## Charz

@IDareT'sHair

At first I thought u meant Crystal Meth! I hope I don't look that skinny 

I used it once every week. It didn't do too much for me. I needed something stronger. Like Dudley DRC or Joico.


----------



## Minty

The thing that makes it so crazy and annoying is that she never once tried to "make it right" with me. I know she doesn't understand how online buyers really operate, but just by the purchase being $120, she should have had more common sense.  

She never dealt with the issue of why I sent back the order (the COMPLETE) order. and $120 for product is not that serious for me, but for a new vendor it is. 

And that 'person' is so clueless. She could have had a long term customer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> At first I thought u meant Crystal Meth! *I hope I don't look that skinny*
> 
> *I used it once every week.* It didn't do too much for me. I needed something stronger. Like Dudley DRC or Joico.


 
   

No Girl, I said Methi ! 

No, You Look Great!

Well, since I use a weekly treatment, I will rotate it with some other stuff. Sounds kinda lightweight if you were able to use it weekly.erplexed  Once it's open, I may just go ahead and use it weekly.

Thanks @Shay72 & @Charz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> *And that 'person' is so clueless. She could have had a long term customer*.



That's how I felt about that  Ori O


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm already anticipating BJ's/Hairveda's BF Sale!

I hope she has Acai Berry Conditioner and maybe MoistPRO on Sale. I'd like a Green Tea Butter too and maybe something else! Maybe more Almond Glaze!

ETA:  My list of Vendors will definitely be scaled back.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'm already anticipating BJ's/Hairveda's BF Sale!
> 
> I hope she has Acai Berry Conditioner and maybe MoistPRO on Sale. I'd like a Green Tea Butter too and maybe something else! Maybe more Almond Glaze!
> 
> ETA: * My list of Vendors will definitely be scaled back*.


 
mine too. i actually dont think i will get anything. im tired of dealing with these online companies that dont really seem to want my money well enough to get it together.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Huge Haul today Ladies.....
> 
> My HV Order arrived.  Shay72 Charz etc....how often do you all use the Methi?
> 
> I also got my Haul from Jasmine.  She put in an extra Goodie! _*she's always nice like that*_
> 
> And I got a lovely pkg. from Ms. B!
> 
> Oh Yeah!!!! It was a good day!
> 
> *fabulosity* I see what you mean about the Hydrasilica Spritz


 
Right.. you didn't know whether to put it in your hair.. or go throw it in the crockpot with a corned beef..


----------



## *fabulosity*

HijabiFlygirl said:


> This is from the vendor Chantelle09 - the one who sells Essence of Silk.
> 
> 
> Wishing you the best
> Please do not write us, email us or ever order from us again.
> 
> So your the one who orders $120 worth of items that we sent out almost everything immediately, opens one of the packages & decides to send it back within that the time allotted even though we have strict no return policy with opened packages.
> 
> Which we allowed you to return, had the ladies at the post office even look at the merchandise once returned & they couldn't even find anything that you claimed was on the hair wrap & even purchased some of the items you sent back to us right on the spot.
> 
> Maybe you just work for one of our competitors & need an excuse to be rude. Wishing you the best & yes we did refund soon after that was an issue with paypal who made a mistake not us... We had given them permission to reimurse you & they never did when we wrote them & finally did after the final call.
> 
> You obviously were looking for an issue with someone & decided to pick an issue with us. We are sorry that you feel that way but can't do anything about it.
> 
> Best of Luck
> 
> Essence of Silk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had to let y'all see some of the nonsense I've had to go through with this person. Thank God Paypal had my back and got my money back, because with out them, I sincerely doubt I would have seen my money again.
> 
> Oh and she best believe I would never buy anything from her.


 


WHAT IN THE WORLD in *#)*)#U&U(

WTF is wrong with these people???????? Did she really send you this email? First I'mma need her to not to be so HOSTILE when excuse me.. you bought $120 from them??!?! No returns when the packages are opened..? Again... wtf... 

I can't believe she sent you this grammatically incorrect stupid a$$ email. That's it! I'm THIIIIIS close to being done with ethnic vendors!!! PERIOD.. this is ludicrous.

And Imma need her to stop posting about that **** in every post like this is Amazon.

HFG... wooooosah for you girl.. I had to go get some wine..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Right.. you didn't know whether to put it in your hair.. or go *throw it in the crockpot with a corned beef*..


 
Girl........

That was "Special"

*fabulosity*


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> WHAT IN THE WORLD in *#)*)#U&U(
> 
> WTF is wrong with these people???????? Did she really send you this email? First I'mma need her to not to be so HOSTILE when excuse me.. you bought $120 from them??!?! No returns when the packages are opened..? Again... wtf...
> 
> I can't believe she sent you this grammatically incorrect stupid a$$ email. That's it! I'm THIIIIIS close to being done with ethnic vendors!!! PERIOD.. this is ludicrous.
> 
> And Imma need her to stop posting about that **** in every post like this is Amazon.
> 
> HFG... wooooosah for you girl.. I had to go get some wine..


 
and i never understand why they say no returned on opened orders. how will you know somethings wrong unless you open the box???
and im going to need her to go back and edit lmao.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Che.. that's where I'm at with it... 
You should stand behind your products because it's your name or brand you're putting on them...

And I always think people without a return policy are shady anyway..especially when it's something like a clothing item... psht... 

theeeeeees "close" to being done.. and these ain't even my experiences??!

Who didn't order some HV whipped cream that wants a bottle or some meat tenderizer aka hydrasilica "tea" spritz...  

I bought 2 of each.. and now I'm like I won't even get past this one...


----------



## mkd

For some reason, I thought that fool that sent HFG that email was asian.  Maybe its the way he/she randomly posts like the happy every day person.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

HFG I'm glad you got that mess resolved. I see her posting in alot of threads and at the bottom "pimping" her products. She must be drinking or smoking what AV had a few days ago SMH.


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> For some reason, I thought that fool that sent HFG that email was asian.  Maybe its the way he/she randomly posts like the happy every day person.


 

 

Now how did the asians get in this.....???


----------



## fattyfatfat

hfg, you should post her email in the thread wheres she's advertising her products.

Im officially done with companies that have poor customer service and poor reviews.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Okay but for real.. I see we having to take matters into our own hands...
Shea butter really is 3.99/lb at this place.. and the shipping is reasonable... 
I think for 5 lbs.. it was like $7 for commercial shipping... and like 8.5 for residential...

Madina Industrial Corp - M-214 (RAW YELLOW SHEA BUTTER)


----------



## Minty

I didn't get the whipped cream (atleast I don't think I did....I've yet to see my pkg. LOL)

Yes, I'm done with ethnic (read ignorant as an Alaskan day) vendors. Somebody told them the "en'net" was the new hustle after incense and oils, mary kay, amway and pre-paid legal fell off, and they've been trying to get our money ever since. 

Funny, I ordered lunchboxes from some unknown vendor and they were on back order. 2 weeks into it and I contacted her. She let me know they were on back order until November and offered to refund my money. Now how bout that 'ish~ No problems no questions and that was a gmail convo going on at 2:30 in the morning. She refunded it immediately. {I would have told her I'd wait, but I'm traumatized after dealing with essence of silk}  I will reorder in November though!

So you can't tell me this type of knowledge regarding what business practices are is a foreign language. And it is for that reason that old girl and the rest of dem will never have nothing.


----------



## Minty

Girl stop playing, LOL 

Madina corp is a few miles from my house. I go there on the subway!


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> Now how did the asians get in this.....???


......


----------



## chebaby

ok i see i logged back in at the perfect time. yall are funny


----------



## faithVA

HijabiFlygirl said:


> This is from the vendor Chantelle09 - the one who sells Essence of Silk.



What in the world is going on? Is it something in the water? something in the air? is it a full moon?  Are the planets misaligned?

Is there a crazy epidemic starting that I don't know about? 

Thanks for the heads up. I had just visited the site earlier today and was going to buy some silk pillowcases. I'm new to this haircare game.. I think I'm going to stick to my local crazy. I'm use to that.

She gave up thousands of dollars of business for $120 which she could easily resell. Sounds like a going out of business sale to me.
​


----------



## Minty

Fab girl, I don't get down with the wine, but I'm riding out with Aaliyah and Aaron Hall. 

I was tight when I opened the email, ain't gonna lie about that!


----------



## La Colocha

Hjfg she made me call her out her name, lmao. Forgot where i was, that email was ignorant.


----------



## mkd

Fab, I will be ordering from madina corp.  I just ordered some shea from butters n bars last week.


----------



## La Colocha

Night ladies off to work.


----------



## *fabulosity*

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Girl stop playing, LOL
> 
> Madina corp is a few miles from my house. I go there on the subway!


 
Are you serious?! That's so cool! You can save on shipping!!!


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Night ladies off to work.



Night LC..Have a good one babe!!!!


----------



## chebaby

i wish i had a place by me that sold all the natural vendors we generally buy from. but id be in there all day everyday like i used to do with cvs back when i was hooked on vo5 conditioners lol.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Folks is ackin a plum fool.

These here are hard times and vendors ackin like they don't want none of this lil bit of money that is floating around.  Cuz if they did want some of this money right here they would get they act right.  They act like they hold all the cards.....hehehe they foolin themselves.

My grandmom is even upset about my O.O. experience.  She definitely don't get down with poor customer service she call the BBB on any and everybody.  She don't play in the least.


----------



## mkd

Vonnie, any word on your paypal dispute?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> Vonnie, any word on your paypal dispute?


 
On 10/3 they were looking into the shipping and checking with O.O.  Haven't heard from them since.  i asked for a refund on the basis of there was no statement about not being responsible for lost or stolen packages.  Thanks La Colocha.


----------



## BrownBetty

Oh I see motherfathers are showing their arses.  HFG please post that letter in the vendor forum, she got the nerve to say never contact her as if you are going to call her and beg to buy her stank arse scarves. psshft....

Relaxed ladies what are you doing to your hair the week after a touch up?  Protein and moisture or just moisture?  I am thinking about using duo tex and a kenra con/elucence con.


----------



## Loves Harmony

This is not right. This is a new order of the coco mask from Afroveda... Is this normal. Smell the same but to much oil.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Loves Harmony said:


> This is not right. This is a new order of the coco mask from Afroveda... Is this normal. Smell the same but to much oil.



I've never used/seen AV stuff but that cottage cheese looking stuff makes me nervous.  I hope it works out for you or you send it back if it doesn't.  That is some scary looking stuff.  Is that after you mixed it up?


----------



## chebaby

Loves Harmony said:


> This is not right. This is a new order of the coco mask from Afroveda... Is this normal. Smell the same but to much oil.


 
thats disgusting. did you mix it up or it came like that?
i have had several jars of cocolatte and none of them look like either one of your jars. the jar that looks smooth and creamy, ive never had a jar look like that lol. that looks like oyin whipped pudding. and the new chunky jar, that is sick. i wouldnt even use that.
see this is what im talking about. it takes so long to get it and when you finally do its crap in a jar.


----------



## Loves Harmony

It came like this. All i did was shake the jar. I email Afroveda and Sage with a picture about the product. I made a purchase through Sage. Im waiting for the both of them to email me back. I also told them the weather here in Biloxi is only 67 degrees so it have nothing to do with the weather.


----------



## chebaby

shes probably going to say that due to the natural ingredients and the fact that it is handmade, it is hard to get each batch to look the same. but the performance and results should be the same.
of course thats not true because the one with more oil wit result in weighed down greasy hair while the other may be just fine.
or they may blame it on the vendore you got it from stating that maybe they kept it too long before selling it.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Thats crazy. i dont even wont my money back. I just want it replace with another batch. In if the vendor kept it to long that not my fault. They should explain to them how long they should keep it because it start to affect the product. The new jar with the oil is oily and the other one is smooth.... This is not right.


----------



## Day36

*fabulosity* said:


> Okay but for real.. I see we having to take matters into our own hands...
> Shea butter really is 3.99/lb at this place.. and the shipping is reasonable...
> I think for 5 lbs.. it was like $7 for commercial shipping... and like 8.5 for residential...
> 
> Madina Industrial Corp - M-214 (RAW YELLOW SHEA BUTTER)



*fabulosity* and all the other ladies, i can VOUCH for this place. wns n i went there. the yellow shea butter, avocado oil. the fragrance oils, and some other little oils are on POINT! OMG I loove their shea butter. I got the white shea for an overseas member here (you know, in the American round up for her lol) and she loves it. i use that shea on my body though. havent tried my hair. i also bought the M by mariah carey perfume oil...LOVE. yeah, yall get the point.

i'll stop now 

ETA: Lemme tell yall now, before yall roast me lol, the shea butter is not like jam packed into the container, but you do get a good amount for the price. ive used my 1lb cont to mix 2/3 batches of body butter, 1 batch of body scrub, and i still gots mo'. maybe about 40-50% left. And, of course, those batches lasted me a good while individually. HTH


----------



## Day36

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Folks is ackin a plum fool.
> 
> These here are hard times and vendors ackin like they don't want none of this lil bit of money that is floating around.  Cuz if they did want some of this money right here they would get they act right.  They act like they hold all the cards.....hehehe they foolin themselves.
> 
> My grandmom is even upset about my O.O. experience.  She definitely don't get down with poor customer service she call the BBB on any and everybody.  She don't play in the least.


 
Weeeeeeell, are you gonna file a BBB complaint?


----------



## Day36

chebaby said:


> i wish i had a place by me that sold all the natural vendors we generally buy from. but id be in there all day everyday like i used to do with cvs back when i was hooked on vo5 conditioners lol.


 
Che, Ive been peeping that. I think we have an unspoken lub for them moisture milks. geesh, i luh dem condishes!


----------



## Ltown

Love Harmony that looks terrible, get your $ back. 

Fab, thanks for the new connection, this is why I love this site sharing information. 

Vonnie I said it here before I file BBB complaints and get results. Posting here is not enough because only lhcf members see it, vendors do business with other forums/non-forum customer. BBB complaints is worldwide so everyone to view. 


IDareT, I'm sorry for you because you have been a promoter for most of these vendors and to ignored and treated this way is ugly. 

I've ordered from most of these, not a fan of the products but HV has proven they listen. Even if they take forever to produce they listen to complaints.


Do anyone use rhassoul clay and where do you get your? I seen some clay called indian but don't know what that is.


----------



## La Colocha

Loves Harmony said:


> This is not right. This is a new order of the coco mask from Afroveda... Is this normal. Smell the same but to much oil.


 
Lawd, that stuff should not look like that, . That mess right there, that is what you get for $20 bucks? That is the reason for the price hike. Smdh


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Loves Harmony said:


> This is not right. This is a new order of the coco mask from Afroveda... Is this normal. Smell the same but to much oil.



WOW That's not right. I would ask for her to exchange it or give me a refund.
As Che said that's what we were talking about you waited so long to receive that crap.
She thinks that's worth $22 GTFOH.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ltown I use rhassoul I buy it from mountainroseherb dot com.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *Relaxed ladies what are you doing to your hair the week after a touch up?  Protein and moisture or just moisture?*  I am thinking about using duo tex and a kenra con/elucence con.



BrownBetty

Brownie518 Gave me a good one week post Regi.  Lemme see if I can think of it:

*Clarify*
*Re-Neutralize*
**Moisturizing 'Poo * *but Imma use Eulcence Acidifying for this
*Co-Wash* -- I will use Nutrine Garlic
*Protein* -- I'm thinking about using Nexxus Emergencee
*DC **will steam in something good & moisturizing from Jasmine.

I think I have all the steps right.  Brownie can 'chime in if I missed something.  I used this Regi last time and it worked great!


----------



## Loves Harmony

Yea i ask for a refund or another jar. I also told them i will send this ish right back to them. My husband was like wth is that. All i could do is shake my head.


----------



## La Colocha

Loves Harmony said:


> Yea i ask for a refund or another jar. I also told them i will send this ish right back to them. My husband was like wth is that. All i could do is shake my head.


 
Love that looks like it was someone's first time trying to mix something up. Because that is how one of my butter mixes seperated and looked when i started mixing things. I don't believe the same person made those batches. I am hoping not, when it was just mala without extra workers those butters were perfect, when they were still 9 bucks and before she got the new 7 products. Either she got lazy or somebody doesn't know what they are doing and if its the latter why would you not check in behind someones work.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ltown-  Thanks for the advice.  I submitted an online complaint to BBB.  At this point I don't even want a refund from O.O.  I just want other people to know how they get down.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I think I'm going to wear my hair down today.  I've been wearing buns because my work jacket is fleece and I don't want my ends getting messed up from all the friction.

It's supposed to be in the upper 70s this weekend here!!  I was so tired of the damp cold weather.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Loves Harmony said:


> Yea i ask for a refund or another jar. I also told them i will send this ish right back to them. My husband was like wth is that. All i could do is shake my head.


 
IMHO you should as for a refund.  I would be scared you would get another messed up jar.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Vonnie: Your hair looks great! I rec a email (afroveda). Their going to replace my jar with another 16oz jar. They also stated that i can keep the jar or trash it (stating it should still be good).


Also were do you ladies store your butters?


----------



## chebaby

when a company messes up on anything i put on my skin or hair constantly im not using the products. like La said, it may not even be mala making the products anymore. i didnt think of that. she would have to give me my money back lol.
and as i said earlier, people store their AV butters next to the left over fried chicken and mac and cheese.


----------



## natura87

*fabulosity* said:


> Che.. that's where I'm at with it...
> You should stand behind your products because it's your name or brand you're putting on them...
> 
> And I always think people without a return policy are shady anyway..especially when it's something like a clothing item... psht...
> 
> theeeeeees "close" to being done.. and these ain't even my experiences??!
> 
> Who didn't order some *HV whipped cream* that wants a bottle or some meat tenderizer aka *hydrasilica "tea" spritz*...
> 
> I bought 2 of each.. and now I'm like I won't even get past this one...


 
This sounds delicious....adding to my list of things to buy.


----------



## natura87

How long does Madina take to ship? I really need some Shea Butter and I still havent found any in my area. There are very few naturals here and Shea Butter is way too hard to find. I've got more than enough oils but no kind of butter to mix it with...I am even out of the Crisco.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> when a company messes up on anything i put on my skin or hair constantly im not using the products. like La said, it may not even be mala making the products anymore. i didnt think of that. she would have to give me my money back lol.
> and as i said earlier, people store their AV butters *next to the left over fried chicken and mac and cheese.*


 
That went through my mind.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I store my butters in my linen closet because it's cool, dark.  The ones that seem to melt easily (or when it got hot) I will put in the fridge.

I made a nice leave in using the Profectiv (in the yellow bottle) and some EVCO.  It wasn't too heavy and gave nice moisture without reverting my hair.  I'm going to do a braid out tomorrow, I think.


----------



## chebaby

so i did henna again last night. this time i added a touch of amla so my color came out a really pretty dark auburn. and my natural roots are so dark and pretty. and my hair is very shiny while wet, not so much when dry lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....:blowkiss:

Just got finished Steaming. Used up a Jasmine Avacado & Silk. 

Numerous back-ups of this one.

I also used up a bottle of Ori O Golden Jojoba. (I do like that conditioner). Ya'll I hate that I like it. _*cause i know i will never buy it again*_

Will rinse out and dry in a few.


----------



## chebaby

T, now i cant wait to use the one you sent me.
last night i used up a bottle of vo5 rinsing the henna out.
then i had to use another conditioner because i ran out of vo5. the only conditioner i had was a bottle of yes to carrots. i hate that conditioner but the henna must have done something to make that stuff stick to my like silk. in fact it took a while to get the conditioner out of my hair. i had this silky feel on my hair and it just would not get off(i know that sounds weird but the conditioner was stuck to my hair lol). anyway i finally got it out.
i dont know if im feeling any strength from this one however the color is darker and my hair has more volume and is more define.

today i deep conditioned with kbb mask and i like my hair today. i didnt use any leave in yet my hair is soft.


----------



## chebaby

oh and im pissed my jamila henna i got in the mail is opened. i cant find the hole but when i take the packet out the box there is powder. and i heard your henna is supposed to come in a foil pack
and if its not its a lesser grade. well mine aint in no foil pack.


----------



## La Colocha

Going to moisturize today with knot today. I have my wash day routine ready

Prepoo- burts bees on the length only
wash- baking soda
detangle and condition- moisture maniac
deep conditon- conditioning balm and shea oil 20 under bonnet dryer
scalp- mixed greens
braid and moisturize with knot today sealed with dh's avocado butter

I also have finally settled on my black friday list.

Qhemet- 1 year stock up

2 detangling ghee
1 tea tree grapeseed pomade
2 castor and moringa softning serum
2 heavy creams- deep conditioning
2 deep conditioners-( if they come out by then)

Curlmart- year stock up

6 knot todays- or more, i am trying to determine how long it takes me to use 1 bottle up.

Hairveda- year stock up

1 of each scented oil that i don't have
1 of each buttercream scent that i don't have

Hopefully this should last me until the next black friday, the reason i am doing this much is because its supposed to be slow for us at work again next year. Hopefully not or not too bad but just in case i will already have my stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

Yes, i am going to stock up on knot today, i went to curlmart to figure up some prices and they are out of stock. I am glad i already have 2 bottles.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *and i heard your henna is supposed to come in a foil pack*
> and if its not its a lesser grade. well mine aint in no foil pack.



Yup.  It is.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yup.  It is.....


 aww man now im upset. my jamila and my dulhan is in plastic bags

what henna did you use?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha

Nice BF List. 

I really should start working on mine. I am determined to NOT-BUY until then. I had a terrible time tryna' find someplace to store my latest Haul.

And this is after I mailed 2 Large Flat Rate Boxes of Dominican Products to another Poster.

I'm not even interested (right now) in purchasing anything.erplexed I need to start using this stuff. Especially since it is Natural/Handmade.

Even though Shelf-Life doesn't really bother me per se, I just don't need anything right now at all. (except some Hair)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> aww man now im upset. my jamila and my dulhan is in plastic bags
> 
> what henna did you use?


 
I use the Body Art Quality one for Chemically Treated Hair. 

It is in a Foil Pack.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I use the Body Art Quality one for Chemically Treated Hair.
> 
> It is in a Foil Pack.


 
i should use that since i have color in my hair. but they say it doesnt matter with color as long as its 100% henna.


----------



## chebaby

tonight im going to moisturize with kbb butter after i mist my hair with water.
tomorrow i will co wash with yes to carrots conditioner, use a little kbb milk and do a puff.
i decided i dont like to slick my hair back anymore. i like my hair poofy in the front when i do a puff.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Nice BF List.
> 
> I really should start working on mine. I am determined to NOT-BUY until then. I had a terrible time tryna' find someplace to store my latest Haul.
> 
> And this is after I mailed 2 Large Flat Rate Boxes of Dominican Products to another Poster.
> 
> I'm not even interested (right now) in purchasing anything.erplexed I need to start using this stuff. Especially since it is Natural/Handmade.
> 
> Even though Shelf-Life doesn't really bother me per se, I just don't need anything right now at all. (except some Hair)


 
Yes see what you have and make your list. I am doing the prices and everything so i know how much i will spend with 20 or 25% off, unless qhem has a bogo or something better.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> oh and im pissed my jamila henna i got in the mail is opened. i cant find the hole but when i take the packet out the box there is powder. and i heard your henna is supposed to come in a foil pack
> 
> and if its not its a lesser grade. well mine aint in no foil pack.


Che, I think the Jamila comes both ways and you are right, I think the one in the foil is better quality.  I think they are both BAQ and both are good.


----------



## mkd

Che, you are making me want to henna my hair tonight.


----------



## Charz

Did y'all see qhems response to ms terri's question? I love her!


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Did y'all see qhems response to ms terri's question? I love her!


 
Sure did and that makes me want to support her even more. And if there is an increase we will know that she will try to cushion the blow as much as possible.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

@ Charz I sure did.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, I think the Jamila comes both ways and you are right, I think the one in the foil is better quality.  I think they are both BAQ and both are good.


 thatnx for telling me that. i wasnt going to throw it out anyway lmao but im glad to know its good.


mkd said:


> Che, you are making me want to henna my hair tonight.


 you should :yep. i really like the results. the first time i felt my hair was stronger. this time not so much, however i know it is because while wet my hair feels curly. normally my hair feels straight or wavy when weighed down with water.
i really like henna and will be trying rhassoul if i can find some at a good price. i have anita grant on the way but who knows when that will arrive lol.

this weekend i will pre poo with a coconut milk treatment, shampoo and deep condition with kbb mask.


----------



## natura87

I was babysitting my cousin again today and on the way back from the park I found a rinky dinky BSS, I stopped in to see what they had and I found some butters that may work for a while until I get some shea butter. I actually asked if they knew where I could get some shea butter and they said to check back in a week, so the stuff I pick up tomorrow will have to do(Some kinda olive butter) until then.

Fine haired ladies...I was just wondering how do you keep your hair..."together"? How long can you keep protective styles in if at all?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just finished a long S&D session while I caught up on stuff I DVR'd a while ago and made a crock pot of chili.  I'm really going to have to try some new things with my hair to keep it stretched bettered.  I had many SSKs that were 1inch or higher  up the hair.


----------



## mkd

natura87 said:


> I was babysitting my cousin again today and on the way back from the park I found a rinky dinky BSS, I stopped in to see what they had and I found some butters that may work for a while until I get some shea butter. I actually asked if they knew where I could get some shea butter and they said to check back in a week, so the stuff I pick up tomorrow will have to do(Some kinda olive butter) until then.
> 
> Fine haired ladies...I was just wondering how do you keep your hair..."together"? How long can you keep protective styles in if at all?


 
Natura, I can get 3 or 4 days out of a twist out but I  have decided I am not really protective styling anymore.


----------



## Shay72

chebaby

I plan to start getting my rhassoul and bentonite from AyurNatural Beauty | Ayurveda | Ayurvedic Products | Ayurvedic Herbs. She doesn't have them yet but will soon. She is one of "us" and has great customer service. I order all of my ayurvedic stuff from her. I ordered something from her and my oils had to come separately because of her supplier. She felt bad so she sent me an extra bottle of each oil.


----------



## chebaby

thanx shay, so i guess ill wait until she gets it before i make an order. plus that gives me time to use up what i have lol.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, deep conditioning right now. I used up my bottle of moisture maniac. I was going to let this go but i like it a lot. Won't be repurchasing right now though. I don't know if it was the mixed greens or cleaner scalp or the knot today but i lost minimal hair detangling and my scalp did really good this week. Hardly any itch at all. I am going to continue with this routine.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm feeling like this was a bad time to straighten my hair.  I would really like to move product that I've had for a year or more.  This is when I start using product because of the drier weather but with straight hair it either gets weighed down or may revert.  I've been wanting to wash and its only been a week.


----------



## chebaby

im glad your scalp is doing much better La.

that henna or protein really makes my hair react differently to things. it wasnt a fluke. my hair really likes that yes to carrots conditioner now. out of all the times i used that stuff and hated it now my hair likes it. and today i used kbb milk and cream and aloe gel to make a puff. my hair is soft and shiny.

this winter i will continue to do my henna and other powder conditioners and then make 20-25 twists on sunday. monday through friday i will wear the twists pinned up and then on the weekend i will wear a twist out and then sunday start over. that is the easiest ps i can think of that wont have me itching to take my hair out.
plus i can see now i cant co wash and wash and go every day like i did last winter. i already have a soar and scratchy throat from doing the henna in the middle of the night lol.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I'm feeling like this was a bad time to straighten my hair.  I would really like to move product that I've had for a year or more.  This is when I start using product because of the drier weather but with straight hair it either gets weighed down or may revert.  I've been wanting to wash and its only been a week.


 
this is why i havent straightened my hair yet. i know i will get tired fast.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies
I did my hair today and I decided to use the HV stuff I bought since this is the first time trying anything from them.
I must say I like the sitrinillah (sp?) , very moisturizing and the cocasta oil is awesome.
If their BF sale is decent I will repurchase these then.
The only other item I bought was the spritz and I haven't tried that on my hair yet but I tried it on my 6yo daughter and her hair felt nice so if it works for me as well I will add it to the list.


----------



## Shay72

I finished a Shea Moisture Masque. I have 2 back ups.  I also finished a TJ's Nourish Spa. Done with those. Not a repurchase. I also finished an Anita Grant Rose Oil Free Spritz. I like it but most likely will not repurchase.


----------



## La Colocha

I kind of want to straighten permanently but i will wait. If i reach mbl then i may straighten. I miss sleek pony tails , buns. I won't have to worry about detangling so much. I love my colochas its just getting to be a hassle.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha said:


> I kind of want to straighten permanently but i will wait. If i reach mbl then i may straighten. I miss sleek pony tails , buns. I won't have to worry about detangling so much. I love my colochas its just getting to be a hassle.


 
I know how you feel about detangling and the stresses of natural hair.  You know how to have healthy hair either way you go about it.

Like a relaxer?  You could be a straight natural.  My bff is a straight natural 8-9mos of the year and during the summer she does natural buns or cornrows.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.......

Well, My AV came today and I got a great pkg. from Ms. Vonnie.  *smooches*

Not much going on. I still haven't opened my AV (sorta scared to). 

I haven't used any of the things I purchased so, I have no way of knowing if they look crazy or not!

Getting ready to put on some Mixed Greens.  

I will report back after I open that package.


----------



## chebaby

glad you finally got your AV package T. its certainly about time.

the aloe gel i put in the front of my hair has dried hard. it never dries hard. i wonder if it has anything to do with my hair being stronger and  the aloe gel has protein right. i mean its not hard hard its just stiff when it normally dries really soft.


----------



## La Colocha

T did you open up your products yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *T did you open up your products yet*?



Girl, I just opened. 

I am babysitting this weekend.  All Weekend. 

And was straightening up a bit before the Chillrens got here.

I did finally.  

The Ginger Root Pomade was Light, Fluffy & Whipped.  I expected it to look like BSP for some reason.erplexed  Very Whipped & Creamy.

The Moringa Ginseng Spritz is a Milky looking Consistency. 

So, If anyone has these two products or have tried them, Lemme know if that is an accurate description.

I think Brownie518 has the spritz?

Thanks Ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha 

Thanks for checking that Out re: the Ginger Root Pomade.


----------



## Minty

chebaby said:


> aww man now im upset. my jamila and my dulhan is in plastic bags
> 
> what henna did you use?


 

WHAT! my moroccan henna from hennasooq ain't in nobody's foil pack. Did I mess up? I thought that was odd.


----------



## chebaby

HijabiFlygirl said:


> WHAT! my moroccan henna from hennasooq ain't in nobody's foil pack. Did I mess up? I thought that was odd.


 
i dont know. when i was doing research on it curlynikki and someone else said henna should come in a foil pack or it is a lesser grade. its still good to use though but the kind in the foil pack it much better quality.

i see all these AV threads popping up all over the webs and such. people dont play about their hair care and money lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i dont know. when i was doing research on it curlynikki and someone else *said henna should come in a foil pack or it is a lesser grade. its still good to use though but the kind in the foil pack it much better quality.*
> i see all these *AV threads popping up all over the webs and such. people dont play about their hair care and money lol*



1st Bolded  chebaby HijabiFlygirl Mine from Mehandi.com Comes in a Foil Pack.

2nd Bolded.  I am not surprised.erplexed  Bye Bye Mala. 

And that 10% ain't gon' cut it.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, I'm out of town and internet connection SUCKS down 90%. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## mkd

I knew it was just a matter of time before people started blasting vendors for using bases.


----------



## chebaby

and i dont even really mind a company using bases. i just dont want a company to use a base and charge a high price for it like its something special. i mean you can charge what you want because you are using your time and time is money but just know that its only so long you can keep a secret.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> and i dont even really mind a company using bases. i just dont want a company to use a base and charge a high price for it like its something special. i mean you can charge what you want because you are using your time and time is money but just know that its only so long you can keep a secret.


 
ITA with everything you said. 

Fine hair ladies, what do you use to seal?  I am nervous about making my hair greasy.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> ITA with everything you said.
> 
> Fine hair ladies, what do you use to seal?  I am nervous about making my hair greasy.


 
Mk some light oils i have tried and really liked are sweet almond, grapeseed, jojoba( a tad bit heavier than the first two but still light compared to others) coconut is light. If i had to only pick one i would choose sweet almond. Getting into the heavier oils, castor, olive, shea, avocado, you may be able to still use these but in moderation like 1x or 2x a week at the most on wash day. Out of these i would pick avocado as my favorite.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> and i dont even really mind a company using bases. i just dont want a company to use a base and charge a high price for it like its something special. i mean you can charge what you want because you are using your time and time is money but just know that its only so long you can keep a secret.



I agree with this Entire Post Che.  Good Observation & Insight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just went and dug my little 'free' sample out of my Afroveda Box.  I always forget there is a free sample they include in with your order.

I got the Ms. Bhree.  I always want/get that tho'.


----------



## fattyfatfat

hey friends. Im thinking about making a purchase from oyin. I want to purchase the honey hemp conditioner.


----------



## chebaby

mkd, i usually dont seal but when i used to it was with coconut oil.


----------



## La Colocha

Well ladies i am calling it quits. I just emailed bj to ask if she is going to make shower gels to go with her oils and lotions. That would be really nice. Yall have a blessed night, this bed is calling my name.


----------



## Brownie518

I love the way my hair dries when I use that Marie Dean Mango Tango leave in. 

Dang, and I still didn't get a shipping notice for my Hairveda. I need that 24/7 to detangle. Oh, well. I don't even remember when I placed my order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Well ladies i am calling it quits. *I just emailed bj to ask if she is going to make shower gels to go with her oils and lotions. That would be really nice.* Yall have a blessed night, this bed is calling my name.


 
I have yet to try any of her body products. Jasmines sent me a Shower Gel w/My Order.  

It smells Delish! I may hafta' check out her/their body products at some point.

Once I get this Hair thing rollin', I can concentrate on Body Products *watch out*


----------



## fattyfatfat

has anyone ever purchased anything from amakacreations on etsy? she has an ayurvedic DC that I want to try.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Mk some light oils i have tried and really liked are sweet almond, grapeseed, jojoba( a tad bit heavier than the first two but still light compared to others) coconut is light. If i had to only pick one i would choose sweet almond. Getting into the heavier oils, castor, olive, shea, avocado, you may be able to still use these but in moderation like 1x or 2x a week at the most on wash day. Out of these i would pick avocado as my favorite.


thank you La.  I am going to try one of these as soon as I can get to trader joes.  The only one i have is coconut and it can tend to make my hair  tad greasy so I am going to try one of the other light oils you suggested.


----------



## mkd

I really like the curls cleansing cream and the ecstasy hair tea conditioner.  thank you Fab!


----------



## Brownie518

fattyfatfat said:


> has anyone ever purchased anything from amakacreations on etsy? she has an ayurvedic DC that I want to try.



 fatfat, IDareT'sHair will have to come in and give you her story on that one. I think red has used her products before, as well.

La, sleep well. I hope BJ does come out with some shower gels.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Jasmine's & Hairveda's body products are on point.They replaced my Carol's Daughter's products bc I wanted to cut back on prices. Prior to that I was a BBW fiend. My skin is "special" and loves natural products.

Right now for facial care I am using a combination of black soap, alba botanica, bentonite, rhassoul, and Jasmine's. I want to eliminate alba botanica and move to using Jasmine's and I am interested in trying NBD Cosmetics from etsy.  I will start trying those once I use up more of my Alba Botanica.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Back on nights

I took the two braids out before I left for work and did a quick finger comb.  It was wavy but within an hour just a bushy big hair.  I only used my leave-in/EVCO mix on my ends so maybe I need something to give hold.  I'm just worried about getting buildup/greasy hair.  I'm really trying to go at least 2wks with straight hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> fatfat, IDareT'sHair will have to come in and give you her story on that one. I think red has used her products before, as well.
> 
> La, sleep well. I hope BJ does come out with some shower gels.



fattyfatfat

I had a Terrible customer service nightmare with this lady. 

I felt the shipping took entirely too long and the products IMO were very sloppily put together.

Then, when I gave her a negative review on Esty, she basically 'clocked' on me.  She is on my Personal NO BUY List.  I wouldn't care if she had 24KT Gold Spun through her stuff with Diamond Encrusted Lids. 

She gets no money from me.

RedC on the other hand, has had a great experience with this Seller and Loves her products.erplexed

Go Figure.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I'm up. The Little Girl's Air Mattress is not holding air and those little feet are all up in my back. 

I had to put her in my bed or by morning she'd be flat on the floor.

I had to get up and take a break.

It's gon' be a LOOOOONNNGGGGGGG Weekend.

I's so sleepy.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

T- I was wondering why you are up.  You are good for letting her sleep in the bed with you.  I don't know what it is but kids never seem to be able to sleep in the bed right.  They are either all over you, all under you, kicking you, or as you said falling out the bed.  I pray you are able to get some sleep at some point.


----------



## Shay72

I went to look at the facial products on Jasmine's and they're not there. I sent her an e-mail.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> ITA with everything you said.
> 
> Fine hair ladies, what do you use to seal?  I am nervous about making my hair greasy.



Hey Mkd, I probably got 40 second to respond but I been using cermacide oils and my hair had not been greasy. I mix hemp, wheat germ, kukui nut. Kukui nut alone has been good too. Since using them my hair has retain moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> T- I was wondering why you are up.  You are good for letting her sleep in the bed with you.  *I don't know what it is but kids never seem to be able to sleep in the bed right.  They are either all over you, all under you, kicking you*, or as you said falling out the bed.  I pray you are able to get some sleep at some point.



Girl, I have Air Mattresses here for her & her brother (7 & 10).  

The Air wasn't staying in  hers and I had to keep turning it on to 'puff' it back up.  So, I just decided to move her into the bed with me (at the foot of the bed).  And her feet/legs were all over the place.

One more night. 

Well.....ya'll know I don't keep groceries here, so I am taking them out to breakfast....lunch & dinner......


----------



## fattyfatfat

IDareT'sHair, thanks for your review on amakacreations. I saw some of her feedback and I think someone waited six weeks for their product. Thats so long for products that dont seem like they are worth the wait. Thanks again, you just saved me some monies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> IDareT'sHair, thanks for your review on amakacreations. I saw some of her feedback and I think someone waited six weeks for their product. Thats so long for products that dont seem like they are worth the wait. Thanks again, you just saved me some monies.




fattyfatfat

That sounds about like how long I waited (if not longer) and then she got all _Snippy_ with me when I left my review.  The Labels were sloppy and the product just didn't appeal to me at all after I received them.  

They sounded good, but I waited so long for them and then when they arrived they were totaly unappealing.  And they weren't even packed that great.

RedC however, has a totally different impression and opinion of this company.


----------



## Day36

Hey ladies!

Idare look at you all babysitting 
Shay72 where do you buy your clay? i need white or pank clay because my face is sensitive. lawd its sensitive. I think i may begin to use them as a treatment mask. 

I will be finished a condish mix i made with mill creek aloe and skala avocado. Up next, im gonna finish this v05 moisture milk. I got my shipping notice Brownie518 (ahem, email them, ahem), so hopefully the package will come today or Monday.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Good morning ladies!!!

I see it was an interesting night around here last night...

T I need to know whose kids these are...lol... don't the parents know when they get them back.. they're gonna be sneaking on the net late at night ordering stuff.. lol.. 

Got some more Donna Marie stuff yesterday....I think I am gonna wash my hair again to use it.. (just washed Thursday)...

Anyway.. those who love the pur buttercreme like I do... need to holla at me..  

This weekend I will be steaming.. once somebody puts my steamer together and BKT'ing with my new Global Keratin with juvexin....

Oh and practicing for my Level 2 graduation from


----------



## Shay72

Day36
I've gotten my bentonite clay from a few places--Whole Foods, Vitamin Shoppe, and from the swap board on here. I believe you can also get it from Amazon and Vitacost.

Rhassoul is morrocan mud. I got mine from Terra Organics. Then I got the cubes from Anita Grant. Now I got the cubes for my hair but I will check her webstie to see if I can use them on my face too. Just checking to see if she added additional ingredients I wouldn't want on my face.


----------



## Day36

fabulosity ... whatcha talmbout w/the buttercreme shawty?  
If you want more, I dont haz 

oh, and did you see my review on Madina?


----------



## Day36

Shay72 im starting to think other whole foods are better that nyc's. I NEVER see all these clays and butters in any of them. Im gonna ask next time, but im always searching to no avail.  thanks for answering though girly!




Shay72 said:


> Day36
> I've gotten my bentonite clay from a few places--Whole Foods, Vitamin Shoppe, and from the swap board on here. I believe you can also get it from Amazon and Vitacost.
> 
> Rhassoul is morrocan mud. I got mine from Terra Organics. Then I got the cubes from Anita Grant. Now I got the cubes for my hair but I will check her webstie to see if I can use them on my face too. Just checking to see if she added additional ingredients I wouldn't want on my face.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Day36 said:


> fabulosity ... whatcha talmbout w/the buttercreme shawty?
> If you want more, I dont haz
> 
> oh, and did you see my review on Madina?


 

Hey Day.. yes I did.. and promptly placed an order fo 4lbs.


----------



## Day36

plz let me know how it turns out. I got to choose what container I got; so, I hope the ones they package for shipping are just as good or better. Let me know about your experience. 



*fabulosity* said:


> Hey Day.. yes I did.. and promptly placed an order fo 4lbs.


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah about the bases. I don't give a flip bc I am way too lazy to be making products. Besides I know I can't make it like they do. They make it look easy but to me it ain't.I have these freaking additives staring at me now like "what you gone do ?" I love convenience. I will pay more money for convenience. That's why I love ordering online bc I don't have to leave my house. Target was smart to partner with those "for us by us" companies bc they already get a gang of my money and now they will get more . So Target and the online companies have me covered.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Shay72 said:


> Oh yeah about the bases. I don't give a flip bc I am way too lazy to be making products. Besides I know I can't make it like they do. They make it look easy but to me it ain't.I have these freaking additives staring at me now like "what you gone do ?" I love convenience. I will pay more money for convenience. That's why I love ordering online bc I don't have to leave my house. Target was smart to partner with those "for us by us" companies bc they already get a gang of my money and now they will get more . So Target and the online companies have me covered.


 
I understand this philosophy if they were actually "mixing" stuff up. From the bases I've seen.. they don't add anything but scent oils. Okay so you buy a dropper bottle and some scent oil...swirl it in a jar... DONE.

That's all most of them are doing.. IF they even add the scent... if you all want the unscented.. easier for them. Throw it in a jar and be done. Hell I'm queen lazy.. but pay 60% mark up.. hell to the naw.. I could be using that money towards something else. 

Before I found out about the bases.. I stupidly thought they were all making their own products... so yeah I didn't mind waiting ( a reasonable amount of time) and paying a little more. Some add stuff.. some don't..but I am gonna be smart with my money.  I guess I'm not that lazy after all. 

But to each their own.. I am just like wow.. you make 10 orders for the same stuff to  wait 3 weeks when you can get something direct... I just think that's crazy... and will never do that again for things that are bases when I can cut the middle man out and get it faster and fresher.

And again HV is not like the others because they are reasonably priced... but hell for a bucket of sitrinillah.... hmmmm... 

Hell with two degrees and a certification .. if I can't put a dropper ful of something in something ..then I need to be ashamed...


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have yet to try any of her body products. Jasmines sent me a Shower Gel w/My Order.
> 
> It smells Delish! I may hafta' check out her/their body products at some point.
> 
> Once I get this Hair thing rollin', I can concentrate on Body Products *watch out*


 
To me her products don't have that fake smell or plasticky after smell, even though i know they are scented it smells very natural. Not loud and cloying but soft and sexy. Like when the wind blows and a man says damn girl what choo got on, lmao . Hairveda gives me all of that with her body products.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> thank you La.  I am going to try one of these as soon as I can get to trader joes.  The only one i have is coconut and it can tend to make my hair  tad greasy so I am going to try one of the other light oils you suggested.



I think the brand is aura casia(sp) something like that. You can pick it up at any health food store.


----------



## mkd

I really like HV scents.  They are better than all the other natural companies to me.  

BTW, my HV order arrived yesterday.


----------



## Shay72

*fabulosity* said:


> I understand this philosophy if they were actually "mixing" stuff up. From the bases I've seen.. they don't add anything but scent oils. Okay so you buy a dropper bottle and some scent oil...swirl it in a jar... DONE.
> 
> That's all most of them are doing.. IF they even add the scent... if you all want the unscented.. easier for them. Throw it in a jar and be done. Hell I'm queen lazy.. but pay 60% mark up.. hell to the naw.. I could be using that money towards something else.
> 
> Before I found out about the bases.. I stupidly thought they were all making their own products... so yeah I didn't mind waiting ( a reasonable amount of time) and paying a little more. Some add stuff.. some don't..but I am gonna be smart with my money.  I guess I'm not that lazy after all.
> 
> But to each their own.. I am just like wow.. you make 10 orders for the same stuff to  wait 3 weeks when you can get something direct... I just think that's crazy... and will never do that again for things that are bases when I can cut the middle man out and get it faster and fresher.
> 
> And again HV is not like the others because they are reasonably priced... but hell for a bucket of sitrinillah.... hmmmm...
> 
> Hell with two degrees and a certification .. if I can't put a dropper ful of something in something ..then I need to be ashamed...


As always you are on point Fab. Different strokes for different folks. I know myself. I would be wasting money by buying bases. I'm paying them to buy that base and the oil and put that one drop in that bottle so I don't have to. And I'm paying it bc I can. Covenience is my priority. When I get it I don't want to have to add this, and that, and measurements, etc . I can do it. I know we all can but no thank you.

Of course this not an across the board issue for me. I don't buy prepared salads but buy the ingredients to make them myself or use the salad bar. I self relaxed for 25 years.  It depends. If I want to do it I will, if not I'm more than willing to pay someone to do it.


----------



## La Colocha

I hope bj answers, i know she is trying to get those orders out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *T I need to know whose kids these are...lol...* don't the parents know when they get them back.. they're gonna be sneaking on the net late at night ordering stuff.. lol..  *This weekend I will be steaming.. once somebody puts my steamer* together and BKT'ing with my new Global Keratin with juvexin....
> 
> Oh and practicing for my Level 2 graduation from


 
@*fabulosity*

Girl, these chillrens 'bout to break me! B-Fast was about $30.00 and then they wanted to get a game a piece for their DS or whatever them thangs are......*rolls eyes hard*

And then I heard them in the other room scheming about tryna' get to Chuck E. Cheese. not happening today, anyway, _maybe tomorrow before I take them home _

Girl, tomorrow can't come fast enough.

Get that Steama' together ASAP!


----------



## La Colocha

I would not mind buying a conditioner base because i use so much of it. I know they have some ready to use and you just can add oil to it. I could do that.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @*fabulosity*
> 
> Girl, these chillrens 'bout to break me! B-Fast was about $30.00 and then they wanted to get a game a piece for their DS or whatever them thangs are......*rolls eyes hard*
> 
> And then I heard them in the other room scheming about tryna' get to Chuck E. Cheese. not happening today, anyway, _maybe tomorrow before I take them home _
> 
> Girl, tomorrow can't come fast enough.
> 
> Get that Steama' together ASAP!


 
Girl take them babies to chuck e cheese, you will be the favorite aunt. You know we are going to get old so make sure you spoil them so they can spoil you later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> To me her products don't have that fake smell or plasticky after smell, even though i know they are scented it smells very natural. *Not loud and cloying but soft and sexy. Like when the wind blows and a man says damn girl what choo got on, lmao* . Hairveda gives me all of that with her body products.



.............................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl take them babies to chuck e cheese,* you will be the favorite aunt. You know we are going to get old so make sure you spoil them so they can spoil you later.


 
Girl, I got to get my Nerves of Skrait, before I walk up in through there. 

That place is more than a Notion.  

Maybe tomorrow, before I take them home. 

I just don't feel it today.


----------



## Shay72

I finally got around to reading Qhem's response to T's questions but what messed it up for me is that Silk lady's post. She is a mess. She worked her products into her post . She's getting on my nerves.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> .............................



 Girl what? Im married but i ain't dead, lmao. I like that, mmm girl you smell so good i just want to get next to you. Oooh thank you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I finally got around to reading Qhem's response to T's questions but what messed it up for me is that Silk lady's post. She is a mess. She worked her products into her post . She's getting on my nerves.



Shay72

Lemme go check.


----------



## mkd

T, I can't take Chuck E Cheese, I work my way out of taking my kids there for parties as often as possible.  There is just too much going on there.  It makes my nerves bad.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I really like HV scents.  They are better than all the other natural companies to me.
> 
> BTW, my HV order arrived yesterday.


 
Yes its something about them that are different almost exotic.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl what? Im married but i ain't dead, lmao. I like that, *mmm girl you smell so good i just want to get next to you*. Oooh thank you.



Girl, I mean, let me get some of 'dat!


----------



## chebaby

i relly wanna go out today but i got the flu. last night i took tylonal for cold and flu and excedrine and had 2 cups of tea. only thing that did was ease my soar throat. what about my freezing legs maaannnnn?????

i might go out anyway, unless there is a good lifetime movie on lmao. and a good AV thread with more findings, then ill stay home


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i relly wanna go out today but i got the flu. last night i took tylonal for cold and flu and excedrine and had 2 cups of tea. only thing that did was ease my soar throat. what about my freezing legs maaannnnn?????
> 
> i might go out anyway, unless there is a good lifetime movie on lmao. *and a good AV thread with more findings*, then ill stay home


 
Girl i think that is about it when it comes to av i hope.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, I can't take Chuck E Cheese,* I work my way out of taking my kids there for parties as often as possible. There is just too much going on there. *It makes my nerves bad.*


 
@mkd

Me either girl. It's a Ghettofabulous Hotmess

Mine too.erplexed I wish I still had some of those meds leftover from my Dental Surgery.


----------



## La Colocha

I want this base NDA Wholesale Conditioner and i want to add betrimonium methosulfate(sp?) i think for slip and some oils for moisture. I think i can do it.


----------



## chebaby

i dont know ifi will do my hair this weekend. i might just make an old puff or wait until monday morning. i aint putting no water on my head.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i relly wanna go out today but i got the flu. last night i took tylonal for cold and flu and excedrine and had 2 cups of tea. only thing that did was ease my soar throat. *what about my freezing legs maaannnnn?????*
> i might go out anyway, unless there is a good lifetime movie on lmao. and a good AV thread with more findings, then ill stay home



Girl, I had that!

You just need to rest and stay covered up. 

I had on 2 gowns, footies and my snuggie.


----------



## La Colocha

Hope you feel better che. The flu sucks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I want this base* NDA Wholesale Conditioner and i want to add betrimonium methosulfate(sp?) i think for slip and some oils for moisture. I think i can do it.



La Colocha

That Base don't sound too bad Girl. 

Keep me (us) posted if you decide to whip up some stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> That Base don't sound too bad Girl.
> 
> Keep me (us) posted if you decide to whip up some stuff.


 
I will, the only bases i would do are that one and the sls free shampoo that i could add stuff to cater to my scalp problems. Everything else i would buy already made.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> I want this base NDA Wholesale Conditioner and i want to add betrimonium methosulfate(sp?) i think for slip and some oils for moisture. I think i can do it.


La, you can do it easily girl and its cheaper too. 

IdateT'sHair, I always save meds.  I still have A LOT left over from my c/sections.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> La, you can do it easily girl and its cheaper too.
> 
> @IdateT'sHair, I always save meds. *I still have A LOT left over from my c/sections.*


 
mkd

   

I would need something just like that to Roll Up to Chuck E. Cheese 

They gave me 2 Valium before surgery. One to take the night before and the one the day of.......I thought I wouldn't take them both, but the girl that took me got on my nerves so bad I had to take them


----------



## La Colocha

I always keep meds just in case as long as they are not expired. I have tons of vicodine, i had to take 2 last night because my legs were bothering me so bad i could not sleep. If i did not have them i would have had to go to the er and probably would have still been there wasting my weekend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ladies.....QUESTION:

Has all this Discussion "To Base OR.....Not to Base"

Changed your BF List any?erplexed

This is definitely interesting...........The Sales by these On-Line Vendors are going to have to make up for this Watershed of Negative Publicity.

So, maybe that will work in our favor....

What do You All think???????


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ladies.....QUESTION:
> 
> Has all this Discussion "To Base OR.....Not to Base"
> 
> Changed your BF List any?erplexed
> 
> This is definitely interesting...........The Sales by these On-Line Vendors are going to have to make up for this Watershed of Negative Publicity.
> 
> So, maybe that will work in our favor....
> 
> What do You All think???????


 
It won't change my black friday list at all all. My list is made up of mainly of moisturizers and body products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> It won't change my black friday list at all all. My list is made up of mainly of moisturizers and body products.



Yeah......I was trying to get some ideas or see what you all were/are thinking.

My list is still the same too.

But, for me, it's basically all contingent upon the Sales.


----------



## Minty

I'm really liking Darcy's Pumpkin. So if that is on sale, I will definitely pick it up. 

I'd also get QB CocoDetangler - but that's about it.


----------



## Minty

I have missed some things....."base"

Are we making our own products now? 

Start a "buy 1 and buy another" web store on the en'net? Okay!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> *I'm really liking Darcy's Pumpkin. So if that is on sale, I will definitely pick it up. *
> I'd also get QB CocoDetangler - but that's about it.


 
@HijabiFlygirl

I hear her discounts are relatively quite small....somewhere between 10-15%. We'll see......

Glad you are enjoying the product.

ETA:  You can always use the Code: QUEEN and get 15%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I have missed some things....."base"
> 
> Are we making our own products now?
> 
> Start a "buy 1 and buy another" web store on the en'net? Okay!



No, it's been a HOT TOPIC in another thread.  The use of "Bases" that some of these supposed Natural/Handmade companies are using.


----------



## Shay72

If I was buying hair products on BF my list wouldn't change. I'm only buying bath,body, and face products on BF though. 

I'm starting to agree with chebaby about not needing a leave in. I'm using spray moisturizers which most times are leave ins/moisturizers on wet hair. Then I seal with a serum and I am good to go. I'm starting to wonder about gel too but I may use that more as my hair gets longer and I want to twist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WOW......It seems like Bath & Body Products are High on everybody's List(s) this Black Friday!

I'm still not sure what I will get.erplexed  I know I'd like to have some Komaza, Qhemet and a few other things.

Not gonna lie.....my list is LONG


----------



## La Colocha

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I have missed some things....."base"
> 
> Are we making our own products now?
> 
> Start a "buy 1 and buy another" web store on the en'net? Okay!


 
I am going to dabble in it, the bases are not expensive at all. But i ain't starting no store, don't have the patience.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I am going to dabble in it, the bases are not expensive at all. But i ain't starting no store, don't have the patience.



La Colocha

That will be a fun project for you on those snowy days.....to create your own conditioners and shampoos.


----------



## La Colocha

Yes it will t, i have 1 week in november and 2 at the end of december.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished Up 1 Jar of Njoi CreationS Coconut Hair Butter ---

I think I have a back-up


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah I finished Komaza's Moku Conditioner earlier this week. I have 1 back up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes it will t, i have 1 week in november and *2 at the end of december.*


 
La Colocha

Hopefully, I'll have those 2 in December too so I can keep an eye on You :eye:and hear about your ingredients.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity*

Please get a Coupla' Jugs of Distilled Water for your Steamer.

Thank You.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I think my BF list changed only because I'm not using any product now.  I was moving through product the last 2 months and thought I would actually need to stock up over BF.

I can't justify buying new stuff when I got stuff over a year old in my stash.

The base stuff doesn't change my buying just makes me more aware.  Very interesting information tho.


----------



## Brownie518

LaColocha, that base looks familiar? Have I seen it somewhere before??? 

Day36, I guess I will have to email HV. Shoot, I need that 24/7 


So, everyone is looking at bath and body for BF? I don't need any but I'll sure be getting some with whatever sale Jasmine's has.  And I'd like to try Marie Dean body stuff, if she has a sale. I'd get some more Sakura, also. Hairwise, I'd get Darcy's Pumpkin, like Hijabi, and maybe Hairveda, Qhemet, and Shescentit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I think my BF list changed only because I'm not using any product now. I was moving through product the last 2 months and thought I would actually need to stock up over BF.
> 
> *I can't justify buying new stuff* when I got stuff over a year old in my stash.
> 
> The base stuff doesn't change my buying just makes me more aware. Very interesting information tho.


 
I don't have any Handmade stuff in my stash that Old, well.....maybe a Jar of Sitrinillah, but I agree with everything you're saying @Vonnieluvs08

Here's a New Dilemma that I am currently dealing with. I have 5 Jars of DC'ers open. Which is a practice that I do not like.

Right Now all Open are:

Jasmine Avacado & Silk
Jasmine Babbasu Xtreme
Jasmine Rebuilder
BeeMine BeeUtiful
Afroveda Ashill Amla

So, I think I may do my hair tomorrow once I take these kids home. I will Co-Wash & Steam. 

BabyBoy is suppose to come over tomorrow.......but I think I need to do my hair.

I know my BF will be really scaled back. 

btw: Njoi is having a Sale and I bought 2 items from her (if you already haven't seen it in the "What Did you Buy this Week")


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think the only thing I may be 'low' on are daily moisturizers & butters (stuff like that).

I've started using them already (because it has turned really Fall-like).  So that's about 6 months worth of Product until it gets warm again.

DC'ers, Co-Washers, Oils & 'Poos I am well stocked on.  Overstocked.

But, I am some-what _slack_ on my daily moisturizers i.e. creams & butters.  So, hopefully, that will be a focus on BF.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> LaColocha, that base looks familiar? Have I seen it somewhere before???


 
Yep you sure have, but i ain't sayin it out loud.

Yall know what i did, i went to starbucks to get a frappacino and wasted it all over me in the car. I had to ride home wet and listen to dh laughing at me all the way home. So i took his and now he is sitting on the couch lookin like.


----------



## Americka

Hello Ladies! It's been awhile and I hope that everyone is doing well on their hair journeys.

I am 12 weeks post as of this week. This is the longest I have ever stretched. I am confident I will be able to stretch 3 more weeks until I relax for an event in early November. 

I have used up nearly all of my Skala conditioners. I think I have 2 left. I have 6 Skala DCs remaining, but several leave-ins to last me a couple of years. I am well stocked on DCs for quite awhile (Thanks Hair Angel). I have several shampoos I need to use up as well. 

I think I might take LC's plan and purchase a conditioner base. I run through cons rather quickly and a tweaked base is probably more economical.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> *Yep you sure have, but i ain't sayin it out loud*.
> 
> Yall know what i did, i went to starbucks to get a frappacino and wasted it all over me in the car. I had to ride home wet and listen to dh laughing at me all the way home. So i took his and now he is sitting on the couch lookin like.



 Yeah, knew that looked familiar. *cough*

Anyway, sorry about that frapp.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, knew that looked familiar. *cough*
> 
> Anyway, sorry about that frapp.


 
Yep i think its an old version because i looked at the site and its different now, pm'd you.


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> Hello Ladies! It's been awhile and I hope that everyone is doing well on their hair journeys.
> 
> I am 12 weeks post as of this week. This is the longest I have ever stretched. I am confident I will be able to stretch 3 more weeks until I relax for an event in early November.
> 
> I have used up nearly all of my Skala conditioners. I think I have 2 left. I have 6 Skala DCs remaining, but several leave-ins to last me a couple of years. I am well stocked on DCs for quite awhile (Thanks Hair Angel). I have several shampoos I need to use up as well.
> 
> I think I might take LC's plan and purchase a conditioner base. I run through cons rather quickly and a tweaked base is probably more economical.


 
Hey lady, missed you. I think it is more economical, a gallon lasts for a long time. And all you need to add are the oils or fragrances that you like so it should not be hard.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, Americka!!  Great to see you back 'roun' these parts!


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> Hey lady, missed you. I think it is more economical, a gallon lasts for a long time. And all you need to add are the oils or fragrances that you like so it should not be hard.


 
Hey LC! I missed ya'll too! I peep in every now and then to see if ya'll are doing more buying than using.  I like the bases on EW website and the prices aren't too bad. I'll probably make a purchase at the end of November/beginning of December. I should probably order samples first.


----------



## Americka

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, Americka!!  Great to see you back 'roun' these parts!


 
Hey Brownie! How have you been? It's good to be back. I hope ya'll have room for me.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies, I hope everyone is well.  I had to rewash my hair.  I am going to air dry and try a braid out tomorrow.  I think my hair hates donna marie's dream curl cream.  At first I thought it  was KBB nectar making it look like straw all day today but I washed it again and tried to used the dream cream and as I put it on, I could feel my hair turning to straw.  So, I stopped using it and moved on to the donna marie butter cream instead.


----------



## mkd

Oh yeah, I finished a KBB hair milk.


----------



## Brownie518

I finished a Nioxin shampoo and a Redken Smooth Down conditioner. Also, Darcy's Peach Kernel oil, a CoCasta, and Claudie's Honeysuckle Creme Rinse.


----------



## Shay72

So analyzing as usual--I don't think I will repurchase Cutie Juice, DB's Daily Leave In or Qhemet's Burdock Root Buttercream. I also will not repurchase aloe vera gelly, grapeseed oil, shikakai oil, or sweet almond oil. I like all of these products but I don't need them. I will use them up and move on.

@Brownie518 and IDareT'sHair
How is Jasmine's hair reconstructor?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't have any Handmade stuff in my stash that Old, well.....maybe a Jar of Sitrinillah, but I agree with everything you're saying @Vonnieluvs08
> 
> *Here's a New Dilemma that I am currently dealing with. I have 5 Jars of DC'ers open. Which is a practice that I do not like.*
> 
> Right Now all Open are:
> 
> Jasmine Avacado & Silk
> Jasmine Babbasu Xtreme
> Jasmine Rebuilder
> BeeMine BeeUtiful
> Afroveda Ashill Amla
> 
> So, I think I may do my hair tomorrow once I take these kids home. I will Co-Wash & Steam.
> 
> BabyBoy is suppose to come over tomorrow.......but I think I need to do my hair.
> 
> I know my BF will be really scaled back.
> 
> btw: Njoi is having a Sale and I bought 2 items from her (if you already haven't seen it in the "What Did you Buy this Week")


 
Now T remember you were telling me about having too much stuff open.  But its easy to not realize how much stuff you have open especially when you want to try stuff in your stash.  That's why I always have several containers open.  I love trying stuff.  That's always been my downfall as well as sales.

I have open:
SSI-Banana Burlee 16oz
Komaza-Olive Oil 16oz
DC mix-moisture/protein (WDT,Joico KPak, and some left over cowash condish with oils)16oz

I still have:
1 gallon WDT
2 SSI BB 16oz
Jasmines A&S 8oz
Jasmines Babbasu Xtreme 8 or 4oz
Mozeke Carrot 4oz
SSI Okra 8oz
and a gang of cowash condish from HV-16oz stuff, SSI-16oz, Skala


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> So analyzing as usual--I don't think I will repurchase Cutie Juice, DB's Daily Leave In or Qhemet's Burdock Root Buttercream. I also will not repurchase aloe vera gelly, grapeseed oil, shikakai oil, or sweet almond oil. I like all of these products but I don't need them. I will use them up and move on.
> 
> @Brownie518 and IDareT'sHair
> How is Jasmine's hair reconstructor?


 
Shay, I haven't used it. I had one and surely can't find it. I think I might have sent it to someone and just don't remember. LOL I was gonna ask you, figuring you had tried it.


----------



## Shay72

I'm supposed to be doing my hair but I don't go back to work until Wednesday so I have time . We'll see I may still end up doing it today.


----------



## La Colocha

Morning ladies, going to moisturize today with kt and castor oil. I will purchase my bases on friday. The only thing i need is avocado oil which i can find here and bentrimonium methosulfate (sp?) i need powder form and not flakes then that is it. I can start mixing when i get my stuff.


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> Morning ladies, going to moisturize today with kt and castor oil. I will purchase my bases on friday. The only thing i need is avocado oil which i can find here and bentrimonium methosulfate (sp?) i need powder form and not flakes then that is it. I can start mixing when i get my stuff.


 
Let me know where you find the BTMS in powder form. I have the flakes and it is a pain in the ***.


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> Let me know where you find the BTMS in powder form. I have the flakes and it is a pain in the ***.


 
I figured they would be, so far i only see the flakes but i will keep looking.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> @Brownie518 and IDareT'sHair
> *How is Jasmine's hair reconstructor?*



Shay72 I like it.  In fact, I am thinking about using it today.

Brownie518 talked about it so much, I went ahead and ordered some during her 20% off Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afternoon Ladies.......

I still have Da' Kidz...

I will be taking them home in about an 1 hour or 2, then I will come home and do my hair.

Prolly won't use up anything. I will co-wash w/Nutrine and do a Quick OriO as a final rinse and then Steam. Prolly with Jasmine's Rebuilder & Reconstructor and use Jasmine's Avacado & Silk as a Final Conditioning Rinse-Out. Or I might use the Babbasu Xtreme in Buttercream.


----------



## La Colocha

La Colocha said:


> I figured they would be, so far i only see the flakes but i will keep looking.


 
Ok girl i cannot find the powder. Just the flakes, i guess i have to be a g and use the damn flakes lmao. The only other things that i know provides slip is marshmellow root and slippery elm but dealing straight with those makes my hair dry and they are snotty like. And you have to use a lot of the herbs to get the slip you need to detangle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Now T remember you were telling me about *having too much stuff open.*


 
@Vonnieluvs08

Oh....My Newest Additions (The Ashlii Amla & the BeeMine) were sent to me to by another Poster to try/Sample. So, they are in Rotation with the 3 Jasmines I already had open. 

I can't wait to try the BeeUtiFul or whatever it's called. (It smells like Irish Springs or Zest Soap though). Very Soapy Spring-Minty Fresh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *i guess i have to be a g and use the damn flakes lmao. The only other things that i know provides slip is marshmellow root and slippery elm but dealing straight with those makes my hair dry and they are snotty like.*


 

@La Colocha

 at the "G"  

Go On "G" 

 About the Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm! 

Now that Nasty!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> at the "G"
> 
> Go On "G"
> 
> About the Marshmallow Root & Slippery Elm!
> 
> Now that Nasty!


 
I'm going to get my conditioner right, can't be scurred i gotta be a g about it. Gotta get that stuff together like ive been doing it all my life. lmao. If i can build a tractor transmission from the ground up i can make some conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *If i can build a tractor transmission from the ground up* i can make some conditioner.


 
  

@La Colocha 

Nuff Said. 

Go On & Get Down.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Nuff Said.
> 
> Go On & Get Down.


 
You didn't know that is what i do for a living, build transmissions and axles. Yes ma'am.


----------



## Shay72

Yeah I have some marshmallow root and it is snotty. I call myself making my own detangler with grapeseed oil,btms, and marshmallow root . I need to stop while I am ahead.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey ladies..

T and ladies some steamer questions..

1.)Every so now and again.. a random stream of like 8 droplets comes out of either side and burns the ish out my thigh or tatas... wherever it lands. Is mine defective or can you not control that with steam???

2) It smells funny.. rubbery... yes I put distilled water in it... Is mine defective???

3.) Do you ever turn it on low.. turning it on low was the only way to stop the droplets???

Somebody help a playa out..

Oh and LC... we'll be sharing recipes.. because I plan on doing the damn thing with the bases!!!


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone. i am going to make a coconut milk mix using amla, brahmi, evoo and honey. i hope i like it. i will deep condition with kbb mask.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Morning ladies, going to moisturize today with kt and castor oil. I will purchase my bases on friday. The only thing i need is avocado oil which i can find here and bentrimonium methosulfate (sp?) i need powder form and not flakes then that is it. I can start mixing when i get my stuff.



Hey La, I like my conditioner to have bm too. I remember seeing it on lotioncrafter or fromnaturelove but don't recall if it's flakes or powder.


----------



## Ltown

Hey I'm back from MS, good ceremony but boring as heck. I'm tired won't do the hair today off tomorrow for columbus day but I'll be laid down getting another root canal that I hope goes well as the last one. 

T, you are really sweetie to watch some kids for the weekend especially since you don't have any.  I'm bless to have a friend like you when I leave dd to go out of town.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey ladies..
> 
> T and ladies some steamer questions..
> 
> 1.)Every so now and again.. a random stream of like 8 droplets comes out of either side and burns the ish out my thigh or tatas... wherever it lands. Is mine defective or can you not control that with steam???
> 
> 2) It smells funny.. rubbery... yes I put distilled water in it... Is mine defective???
> 
> 3.) Do you ever turn it on low.. turning it on low was the only way to stop the droplets???
> 
> Somebody help a playa out..
> 
> Oh and LC... we'll be sharing recipes.. because I plan on doing the damn thing with the bases!!!



*fabulosity*  :eye:

I keep the 'vent' closed.  And I keep a towel around my neck, shoulders (like at the shop) for Thighs, Tatas and other areas. 

Mine has those 2 buttons, I always have them pressed on the "ON" position at the same time.  (so I guess that means it's on "HIGH"?)

No Rubbery Smell.  It's new & it's from China (prolly), so that is probably normal.  

I know you can clean it with White Vinegar & the Distilled --- meaning run that through there for a cycle. (when you're non-steaming) but I haven't done it before.  

Some others have.

Okay...So Overall, how did you like it?:blush3:  And what did you use?


----------



## La Colocha

What are you all doing? Im bored ready to go back to bed.


----------



## mkd

I realllllllly need to get a steamer.


----------



## mkd

La, I am cleaning up and kind of puttering around the house.  I am starving trying to wait on dinner and not have 50 snacks before its time to eat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *What are you all doing?* Im bored ready to go back to bed.


 
I just got finished co-washing and am under my Mastex Heat Cap with some Jasmine's Rebuilder/Reconstructor. Will DC with something not sure what (but it will be Jasmines) Maybe Avacado & Silk OR maybe the Babbasu.erplexed

I am prepping my hair like I need a Relaxer for the next few weeks. I may have to get/do a _corrective_. I am praying that I can find somebody to do it for me. 

I cannot get the hang of it. I am always soooooo underprocessed. It's a HOTMESS. I don't know whether to try it again myself (_the corrective_) OR have someone else do it for me? But it's has to be done. 

There is no way I can make it until December/January like this. Too many SSKs and they are wrapping around my hair. It is not going well. 



mkd said:


> *I realllllllly need to get a steamer.*


 
Uh......Yeah......Ya' Do.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair 

 When I was underprocessed I realized it was possibly one of two things: the relaxer and/ or the oils I added to the relaxer. So I changed relaxers and I haven't been underprocessed since. I also had to force myself to take my time and not worry myself. I would literally get scared when I relaxed. Then I shrugged my shoulders and said I'd rather be the one that messes up my hair than for someone else to do it.


----------



## chebaby

i just rinsed out the amla andbrahmi coconut milk mix and i dont think i like it. i mean its not that i dont like it but its not what i thought. first of all it went on rough. then my hair does not feel strong, it feels soft but no softer than a conditioner can make it. it just doesnt seem worth all the mess(worse than henna to me) and time to get what you can from a conditioner. what i will say is that my natural color and new growth is so shiny and black and i love that part. i will never color my hair again.


----------



## chebaby

T, maybe you can go to a salon and get a corrective and then continue to do your own touch ups. i dont know how that works though. go to a really good high end salon if you can find one. and when they finish rinsing the relaxer out make them rinse and shampoo again to make sure its all out. you can have them condition your hair and then you can still come home and do another treatment.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> 
> *When I was underprocessed I realized it was possibly one of two things: the relaxer and/ or the oils I added to the relaxer. So I changed relaxers and I haven't been underprocessed since.* I also had to force myself to take my time and not worry myself. I would literally get scared when I relaxed. *Then I shrugged my shoulders and said I'd rather be the one that messes up my hair than for someone else to do it.*


 
@Americka

I do add "Oil" (Pure Keratin) and I do use "Lye". 

@Brownie518 suggested that I switch to No-Lye. Imma finish up this Tub of Mizani BB Lye (Regular) and then make my decision.

I want to stick with Lye tho'.erplexed


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Americka
> 
> I do add "Oil" (Pure Keratin) and I do use "Lye".
> 
> @Brownie518 suggested that I switch to No-Lye. Imma finish up this Tub of Mizani BB Lye (Regular) and then make my decision.
> 
> I want to stick with Lye tho'.erplexed


 
If lye works for you, then stick with it. I would just change the brand of relaxer because not all brands have the same effect. After I found LHCF, I changed to ORS because of the reviews. It left me underprocessed 3x. I changed back to my favorite box relaxer and no longer had to worry about that.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> What are you all doing? Im bored ready to go back to bed.



Finally started on my hair. Watching you tube videos.

I'm planning to cut back on my ayurvedic stuff too. As soon as my powders arrive I mix them so I am going to cut back on 3 mixes to one and keep doing cassia and amla glosses. So that means I will only need amla powder, amla oil, and cassia.  I may still keep my strenghtening mix though. We'll see. I use fenugreek (methi) and kalpi tone for that one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> If lye works for you, then stick with it. *I would just change the brand of relaxer because not all brands have the same effect.* After I found LHCF, I changed to ORS because of the reviews. *It left me underprocessed 3x. *I changed back to my favorite box relaxer and no longer had to worry about that.



Americka

I have about 1 more Application Left in my Tub and am looking at either Affirm or Syntonic HijabiFlygirl or something else.  I may try MBB Super.

I still think it's my application.  When my niece did it, it came out perfectly.  Me, not so much.  I don't think I am smoothing it enough, or leaving it on long enough.  Something in my Application is waaayyyy off.  She did a great job.  I just haven't been able to catch up with her.  She's been in & out of town, the timing is always off etc.......


----------



## La Colocha

I can't wait to get all my products up in this house so i can look at them. I am really bored and want to buy something. My cabinets look empty.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Americka
> 
> I have about 1 more Application Left in my Tub and am looking at either Affirm or Syntonic HijabiFlygirl or something else.  I may try MBB Super.
> 
> I still think it's my application.  When my niece did it, it came out perfectly.  Me, not so much.  I don't think I am smoothing it enough, or leaving it on long enough.  Something in my Application is waaayyyy off.  She did a great job.  I just haven't been able to catch up with her.  She's been in & out of town, the timing is always off etc.......


 
Self-relaxing is not easy, especially when fighting months of new growth. Are you still using your Sprush? That has worked well for me. Before LHCF, I didn't care about timing myself. I think now I have become paranoid about going over the allotted time. Maybe that's the case with you as well.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha
I know what you mean that is why I am sorting, organizing, and analyzing. It is helping a little bit.  I already know what I plan to buy when the 3 months is up too.  I can't do 6 months. That's a set up for failure.  3 months is doable. I think I will really only need to get some more cowash conditioners.  Otherwise I will be trying new stuff.  I will post what I am looking at in a bit.

I can't remember if I posted that Dana responded to my e-mail already and has relisted the facial products on her site.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> La Colocha
> I know what you mean that is why I am sorting, organizing, and analyzing. It is helping a little bit.  I already know what I plan to buy when the 3 months is up too.  I can't do 6 months. That's a set up for failure.  3 months is doable. I think I will really only need to get some more cowash conditioners.  Otherwise I will be trying new stuff.  I will post what I am looking at in a bit.
> 
> I can't remember if I posted that Dana responded to my e-mail already and has relisted the facial products on her site.


 
I really don't have much at all. But i am trying to wait until black friday to make all my purchases. But then i have to wait even longer for the stuff to come. Some things may have to be bought before black friday because i can't wait that long.


----------



## chebaby

ok i havent conditioned yet. but im sitting here and that amla mix got my hair feeling greasy or maybe its the yes to carrots i used to rinse it out.

oh i forgot to mention i used up a vo5 yesterday or the day before and i used up the yes to carrots today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Self-relaxing is not easy, especially when fighting months of new growth. Are you still using your Sprush? That has worked well for me. Before LHCF, I didn't care about timing myself. I think now I have become paranoid about going over the allotted time. Maybe that's the case with you as well.


 
@Americka

Yep. I used the Sprush. erplexed 

I just didn't get deep down enough into the Root-Base. 

And I didn't leave it on long enough. At least I know exactly what went wrong. 

I just don't know if I should try it again (myself). Maybe I will.erplexed 

I knew that I would be doing/looking at doing a "Corrective" after I rinsed. 

It just did not go well.

Maybe, by the time I decide to do the "Corrective" I will have my determination back. I was impressed with @Shay72 said she did her own relaxers for years. 

And I know alot of you have done your own for years. @Brownie518 etc.......

This is something I really want to be able to do, myself.  I should have been able to do this yearrrsss ago.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Flipped on my Deep Conditioner and pulled out the Afroveda (yes I said Afroveda) Ashlii Amla.  I Love that stuff.

So....it was already open and just sitting there.....and since AV has been on the minds of many lately......:gotroasted:  

It just felt like the right thing to do.

I *Heart* Ashlii tho'.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Americka
> 
> I have about 1 more Application Left in my Tub and am looking at either Affirm or Syntonic HijabiFlygirl or something else.  I may try MBB Super.
> 
> I still think it's my application.  When my niece did it, it came out perfectly.  Me, not so much.  I don't think I am smoothing it enough, or leaving it on long enough.  Something in my Application is waaayyyy off.  She did a great job.  I just haven't been able to catch up with her.  She's been in & out of town, the timing is always off etc.......



T, I self relax for years too and use the relaxer brush. You'll get it, sometimes I use the back of rattail to smooth or my fingers.  Tell you niece you'll pay her maybe she'll fit you in.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> *fabulosity*  :eye:
> 
> I keep the 'vent' closed.  And I keep a towel around my neck, shoulders (like at the shop) for Thighs, Tatas and other areas.
> 
> Mine has those 2 buttons, I always have them pressed on the "ON" position at the same time.  (so I guess that means it's on "HIGH"?)
> 
> No Rubbery Smell.  It's new & it's from China (prolly), so that is probably normal.
> 
> I know you can clean it with White Vinegar & the Distilled --- meaning run that through there for a cycle. (when you're non-steaming) but I haven't done it before.
> 
> Some others have.
> 
> Okay...So Overall, how did you like it?:blush3:  And what did you use?



Okay so random water will just come out .. lol.. check... It was 84 today here so I wasn't trying to be covered up because Georgia Power has gotten their last phat bill from me for the year....

I will steam in a damn snuggie... so be it.. 

I love it .. and do you even need to ask what I used??? Of course my beloved gift of CJ Hibiscus and Banana.... I still got it in my hair now..lol..

Is it ghetto to go out of the house with DC in your hair??? lol... I got some makeup from a counter.. and she complimented my hair.. in it's hotmess state which made me think.. like dude I am not buying any more than this!!! 

Do you all use a rinse out conditioner after steaming??


----------



## *fabulosity*

Oh and I want to use it for doing my cellophane.. has anybody ever used their steamer for color processes????


----------



## Brownie518

I do add "Oil" (Pure Keratin) and I do use "Lye". 

@Brownie518 suggested that I switch to No-Lye. Imma finish up this Tub of Mizani BB Lye (Regular) and then make my decision.

I want to stick with Lye tho'.erplexed[/QUOTE]

T, you don't need to switch to No Lye, but that Mizani BB Lye is known for underprocessing. I used it twice and no more. There are a couple of threads about it, too. Let me see if I can find some...


----------



## Shay72

I used to apply and smooth in my relaxer with my fingers, no gloves. There was a bunch of other stuff I used to do that was terrible too but I got it bone straight every time.

Okay this is what I am looking at buying in January:
Darcy Botanical's Daily Cleansing Cream
DB's Shea Butter Curl Cream
Shescentit's Carrot Pumpkin Seed Defrizzer (new, not out yet)
AvoCoco Cream by KnapsGirl on Etsy

And again if Qhem comes out with her dc prior to January, I will be buying it .


----------



## Brownie518

I don't use gloves when I relax, either. I need to 'feel' what I'm doing. I use a rat tail comb. 

IDareT'sHair - you really need to get rid of that relaxer. 

This no-buy is for all of October???  I want to try that Shea Moisture mask... And that protein Curl Junkie conditioner Chebaby uses.


----------



## Shay72

Oh yeah.....I blame you tube for this one.

I will be doing a haul from here in January.
Natural Jenesis

I sent her an e-mail asking her questions today and she responded today. I asked about sizes and shipping. She said you can find out the size of products when you select the weight option and shipping options are USPS Priority Mail or flat rate. Just in case ya'll wanted to know .

I also sent a message to ndb on etsy and she got back to me on the same day too.  

So thumbs up on customer service for both of these companies and Dana too.  They weren't short,quick answers either. They took the time to answer my questions in detail.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll......

Pssst...I snuck in here to tell you that I used up 1 Njoi Herbal Tea Hair Spritz.  I don't have a back up of this one, but I have plenty of other Spritzs.

I will use either Njoi Milk Spritz or MHC Herbal Cocktail or........Jasmines Spritz or Komaza Vitamin Reign.  Will save Ltown's Delight.  I have another back-up.

*im suppose to be entertaining  this cougar-thang ain't all what it's cracked up to be.  i ain't feeling sexy, cute & flirty tonight.  especially dealin' with them kids all weekend.

_i just want to chill with a doo-rag on my head, in my snuggie with a cup of tea, hanging out with ya'll._


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair *- you really need to get rid of that relaxer.*



Girl, it's me. 

It ain't that Relaxer.


----------



## Brownie518

shay - girl, stop it with these links!!! LOL What are you getting from Jenesis???


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, it's me.
> 
> It ain't that Relaxer.


 
I don't know, T. Didn't Taz007 have trouble with Mizani? I will concede a small amount of "human error", but I think the relaxer might be the main culprit.


----------



## Ltown

I'm behind the curb on my BF list, I know I want:
Curl junkie banana hibiscus
Jessicurl WDT
Need some leave-ins?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Okay so random water will just come out .. lol.. check... It was 84 today here so I wasn't trying to be covered up because Georgia Power has gotten their last phat bill from me for the year....
> 
> *I will steam in a damn snuggie... so be it*..
> 
> I love it .. *and do you even need to ask what I used??? Of course my beloved gift of CJ Hibiscus and Banana.*... I still got it in my hair now..lol..
> 
> Is it ghetto to go out of the house with DC in your hair??? lol... I got some makeup from a counter.. and she complimented my hair.. in it's hotmess state which made me think.. like dude I am not buying any more than this!!!
> 
> Do you all use a rinse out conditioner after steaming??



*fabulosity*

If you were still in MI.....you would be steamin' in your Snuggie!

Yeah, that's condensation dripping off the hood.  At least, that's what I think.

And the Banana Hibiscus makes a great Steam Treatment because it is sooooooo crazy/stupid thick.  So is Jessicurl WDT. 

Da' Thicka' Da'Betta. 

Although the thinner ones just melt away and absorb.  Actually, Both Feel incredibly wonderful


----------



## Brownie518

Americka said:


> I don't know, T. Didn't Taz007 have trouble with Mizani? I will concede a small amount of "human error", but I think the relaxer might be the main culprit.


 
I agree. The Mizani Butter Blend Lye is well known for underprocessing. I had to do a corrective after using it. I wasn't going through all that again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> I don't know, T. Didn't Taz007 have trouble with Mizani? I will concede a small amount of "human error", *but I think the relaxer might be the main culprit.*



Americka

Okay. re:bolded.  But she uses a No-Lye (Phyto) re:Taz.

I have this last application to use and then I will consider trying something else.erplexed

I just wish I had Skillz~!


----------



## BostonMaria

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Flipped on my Deep Conditioner and pulled out the Afroveda (yes I said Afroveda) Ashlii Amla.  I Love that stuff.
> 
> So....it was already open and just sitting there.....and since AV has been on the minds of many lately......:gotroasted:
> 
> It just felt like the right thing to do.
> 
> I *Heart* Ashlii tho'.


 
Hysterical!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *im suppose to be entertaining  [B]this cougar-thang ain't all what it's cracked up to be.[/B]  i ain't feeling sexy, cute & flirty tonight.  especially dealin' with them kids all weekend.
> 
> _i just want to chill with a doo-rag on my head, in my snuggie with a cup of tea, hanging out with ya'll._



.....T, you are something else!!!


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Americka
> 
> Okay. re:bolded.  But she uses a No-Lye (Phyto) re:Taz.
> 
> I have this last application to use and then I will consider trying something else.erplexed
> 
> I just wish I had Skillz~!


 
Yeah, Phyto is her "baby", but she tried MBB on her nape a few relaxers ago. I think she was contemplating switching to MBB, but the results were not good.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Americka
> 
> Okay. re:bolded.  But she uses a No-Lye (Phyto) re:Taz.
> 
> *I have this last application to use* and then I will consider trying something else.erplexed
> 
> I just wish I had Skillz~!



Hopefully, if you have someone do your corrective for you, they will find you something that works for you. I'm sure it's mainly the relaxer as Americka said, not your 'skillz.' When I used that one, I wasn't 'underprocessed.' It was more like 'not processed.'    Bad business.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> shay - girl, stop it with these links!!! LOL What are you getting from Jenesis???



Sorry .  Like 5 or 6 things . That dc looks very concentrated. I saw her apply it on you tube. Once I get a "final" list together I will let you know.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Sorry .  Like 5 or 6 things . That dc looks very concentrated. I saw her apply it on you tube. Once I get a "final" list together I will let you know.


 
Yes. Let me know so I can compare it to my list....
Let me go see what she's doing on you tube...

For some reason, my new growth is coming in mad thick right now. Much thicker than usual. Just a random thought. That increase in shedding I had is over. Back to normal everyday shed.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Shay72 said:


> *Oh yeah.....I blame you tube for this one.*
> 
> I will be doing a haul from here in January.
> Natural Jenesis
> 
> I sent her an e-mail asking her questions today and she responded today. I asked about sizes and shipping. She said you can find out the size of products when you select the weight option and shipping options are USPS Priority Mail or flat rate. Just in case ya'll wanted to know .
> 
> I also sent a message to ndb on etsy and she got back to me on the same day too.
> 
> So thumbs up on customer service for both of these companies and Dana too.  They weren't short,quick answers either. They took the time to answer my questions in detail.


 
It's funny you should mention this.   I was reading a thread about a you tuber who wasn't going to product reviews any more because it's free advertising for the company and how the you tuber doesn't normally get compensated for the $ the company makes from a positive review.

*_off to look at jenesis site....just look_*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I did another braid out today for church....huge fail...

I kept the braids in overnight here at work then took them out before I left for church.  Half my hair (2 braids in back) didn't even have a wave pattern by the time I finger combed it was straight with a curl at the end.  The front part was wavy but kind of frizzie.  I just wore big hair and let it go.  I have to go at least 1 more week before I wash.


----------



## faithVA

I am glad to see more empty space on my shelves. This week I used the last of
-- Nubian Silk growth oil (won't replace)
--Khemistry Konditioner (like it but won't replace)
-- 2 in 1 detangler (won't replace)

Almost finished off the conditioner blend I made. But will have to wait to get rid of that.

I have a jar of KK Curling Custard on my shelf that is bugging me and I wish I could find some use for it.

Looking forward to just having stuff I love on my shelves.


----------



## Minty

Americka

Syntonics (send me a pm)


----------



## *fabulosity*

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I did another braid out today for church....huge fail...
> 
> I kept the braids in overnight here at work then took them out before I left for church.  Half my hair (2 braids in back) didn't even have a wave pattern by the time I finger combed it was straight with a curl at the end.  The front part was wavy but kind of frizzie.  I just wore big hair and let it go.  I have to go at least 1 more week before I wash.



Vonnie, you need the satin braid out in your life... THIS technique changed my life and I can wear my braidouts and feel as cute as I do with my hair curled.. here ya go..

Part I

YouTube - Satin Braid-Wave Out

Part II
YouTube - Satin Braid-Wave Out Pt 2


Used up a KBB Cranberry Cocktail Hair Nectar. Almost to the end of the OO Daily Deep Conditioner because I've been putting like 2 oz on my head at a time trying to get rid of it.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Oh and T...
You are hilarious..... 
Cougar T - RAHHHHHR..


----------



## Shay72

So based on my posts ya'll can probably tell I'm tired of all of the stuff I have. I've decided to give myself 6 months to use up what I don't want and if I still have some left at the end--throw it or give it away.  I did this before and it worked very well.  But of course then I bought more stuff and now I have more stuff I don't want. I believe I've named most of what I want to use up but let me add oils and ingredients to that too. At some point I was trying to be a mixologist . That lasted like 30 seconds .


----------



## Charz

Umm have you heard of this?

Redken Chemistry Shot Phase - Extreme Deep Treatment - Redken Extreme


----------



## Shay72

My heat cap died today. It lasted for about 1.5 years and I got it off the exhange forum here. I think I got it and a hot comb for like $15 shipped. I'm not gonna replace it. I will go back to using my hooded dryer. I may at some point invest in those caps Splinta24 and chebaby were talking about. I already tried the heat therapy wrap, matter of fact I got it for Christmas one year, and busted those packs quick .


----------



## natura87

I bought yellow shea butter, some Crisco, EVOO and bananas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlies.......... How Goes it?

Well 1st thing this morning I went Switching up to the Post Office Grinnin' because there were absolutely no cars in the lot and I just knew I could get in & out!

I completely forgot today was a holiday.... 

*fabulosity* mkd redecouvert Brownie518  I will be popping things in the mail to you tomorrow.


----------



## natura87

Why is it that my twist outs look good when I rush them but when I take the time to try and do them they look horrid? I spent the weekend with my grandmother, wasnt able to do my hair and BAM my twistout is awesome.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, going to moisturize today with knot today and sweet almond oil. I am going to continue to use that oil because its almost gone.


----------



## La Colocha

If anyone is having problems posting after you hit post quick reply, don't back out just refresh the page and it will post. Some are having problems and hopefully it will be fixed soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Oh and T...
> You are hilarious.....
> *Cougar T - RAHHHHHR..*


*fabulosity* 

 Girl, I can't figure out why YoungBoyz called themselves attracted to me? *LOL* 

Maybe it's my youthful 'glow'. Besides, somebody gotta 'train 'em'

Anyway...........last night was interesting. I think he'll be back on Thursday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> If anyone is having problems posting after you hit post quick reply, don't back out just refresh the page and it will post. Some are having problems and hopefully it will be fixed soon.



Yup.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah, forgot to mention: 

Used up 1 Njoi CreationS Creamy Moisturizing Hair Milk. -- No Back Up -- Haven't seen it listed again. Nice product. I will move on to something else creamy & moisturizing already in my stash. Maybe DB Coconut Lemongrass Hair Cream.

It was 85 here today *go figure* So, I am back to the creamy stuff for a minute.

Hey Butta' Luvas......nbdcosmetics (Esty) has 2 really good Hair Butters -- The Insatible Hair Butter and the Sunshine Hair Butter. 

They are both really, really good.


----------



## chebaby

my twist out today is a hot frizzy mess, but i had to wear it anyway. i really wanted to co wash it out but didnt have the time.
i have no idea why it didnt turn out as good as it normally does but i will be doing it over tonight.

i will co wash with whatever is around. and then twist with kbb milk and butter.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> *fabulosity*
> 
> Girl, I can't figure out why YoungBoyz called themselves attracted to me? *LOL*
> 
> Maybe it's my youthful 'glow'. Besides, somebody gotta 'train 'em'
> 
> Anyway...........last night was interesting. I think he'll be back on Thursday.


 
GO HEAD GIRL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll......

I was getting frustrated with the site, so I did a little BF Virtual 'Fake Shopping' 

WOW! My Carts are Huge.  That's a Shame. I know I had like 1Fiddy in Curlmarts Cart. 

I don't need no $150.00 worth of stuff from Curlmart. And I didn't even have CJ in the cart.erplexed

I had alot in HV, Komaza, MHC, Marie Dean, Christine Gant aka Brown Butter Beauty. I was getting overwhelmed so I had to stop. 

Hopefully, they got the issues up in the piece worked out, so I won't try that again. 

That was Dangerous & Scary.

I really gotta narrow some things down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@La Colocha
@chebaby
@Vonnieluvs08

Okay....Where ya'll at? Get to Postin'

Ltown  Hi Ltown!


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> *fabulosity*
> 
> Girl, I can't figure out why YoungBoyz called themselves attracted to me? *LOL*
> 
> Maybe it's my youthful 'glow'. Besides, somebody gotta 'train 'em'
> 
> Anyway...........last night was interesting. I think he'll be back on Thursday.



We Cougars got that Swang! Go ahead and train that cub


----------



## Ltown

The site keep going out, it all this new @[email protected]# that messing us up, it never went down for maintenance this much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> We Cougars got that Swang! Go ahead and train that cub



Girl, I definitely wasn't in the best mood last night.  After having the kidz all weekend, the last thing I wanted was to have "Company"  I just wanted to chill (alone) with the few weekend hours I had left.

So, I was not in the best fun, flirty, cutesy, sexy, playful mood. 

I just wasn't into it. 

He was cute tho' and let me off the hook.  But said he'd be back Thursday to "cuddle"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> The site keep going out, it all this new @[email protected]# that messing us up, it never went down for maintenance this much.



Girl, It's a HOTMESS!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I definitely wasn't in the best mood last night.  After having the kidz all weekend, the last thing I wanted was to have "Company"  I just wanted to chill (alone) with the few weekend hours I had left.
> 
> So, I was not in the best fun, flirty, cutesy, sexy, playful mood.
> 
> I just wasn't into it.
> 
> He was cute tho' and let me off the hook. *But said he'd be back Thursday to "cuddle"*


 
the bolded is so cute. im jealous lmao.

my guy wanted to cuddle this weekend but i wasnt in the mood. i was sick and grouchy and sleepy. to make me feel better i told this fool to take me to a mall so i could do a lil shopping.  this fool takes me to some mall ive never heard of with a grand opening of BIG LOTS. 
i was even worse after that.


----------



## chebaby

that shea moisture curl milk isnt that moisturizing. my hair is frizzy and not too soft. its not dry but it feels like in any second now it will be. i cant wait to get home and do my hair.

and i cant wait to finally do a full strength henna treatment.


----------



## chebaby

oh i forgot to tell yall i had to throw away my oyin shine and define because for whatever reason it is liquid on the top  i think maybe curlmart is keeping oyin too long. (i didnt throw it away yet but i moved it to the side, i want to throw it away).

im def. having a sale tonight. if anyone wants something let me know before i put it on the exchange board.
i have 16oz afroveda hemp butter used once
16oz afroveda whipped gelly never used
16oz miss jessies curly pudding 80% full
8oz miss jessies curly meringue 80% full
16oz miss jessies super sweet back treatment 80% full
miss jessies quick curls used once 
hair rules curly whip used once
keils olive hair mask never used
mixed chicks deep conditioner never used
mixed chicks leave in (i think i may have used this once or not at all)
ori organics styling butter cream used once 8oz


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> @chebaby
> @Vonnieluvs08
> 
> Okay....Where ya'll at? Get to Postin'
> 
> @Ltown  Hi Ltown!


 
I am cooking for my family before they commit anarchy. lmao


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> Umm have you heard of this?
> 
> Redken Chemistry Shot Phase - Extreme Deep Treatment - Redken Extreme


 
Charz - Hey, girl! I have and I have been dying to try it? Let me know if you do.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *fabulosity*
> 
> Girl, I can't figure out why YoungBoyz called themselves attracted to me? *LOL*
> 
> Maybe it's my youthful 'glow'. Besides, somebody gotta 'train 'em'
> 
> Anyway...........*last night was interesting. I think he'll be back on Thursday*.



Girl, stop!!!  Hmm, you know it'll be on come Thursday!!!


----------



## La Colocha

I really love this knot today as a leave in, i don't know why i ever stopped using it. At least for now i know that the ingredients won't change. They have already hit mainstream so i can get comfortable with it and call it a staple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, stop!!!  Hmm, you know *it'll be on come Thursday!!!*


 
@Brownie518

And Poppin'


----------



## Ltown

Ok, this site is get on my nerves. If I disappear it because I'm tired of this refreshing the page.


----------



## Ltown

Ok, let me try this again do curl mart have BF sales? I want some kinky knot today too Brownie they are sold out.  This site up/down will turn folks off tonight.


----------



## Ltown

Ok, let me try this again do curl mart have BF sales? I want some kinky knot today too Brownie they are sold out.  This site up/down will turn folks off tonight


----------



## Brownie518

Ltown - Curlmart usually has some discount. Nothing major, I don't think. You can always find some 15% coupon to use any other time, though. 

This site is working my last one...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Ok, let me try this again do curl mart have BF sales?* *I want some kinky knot today too Brownie they are sold out.* This site up/down will turn folks off tonight


 
Ltown

Yep. Last Year they had 25%.

They don't stay OOS Long. (Just keep checking). I am SURE by BF they will be overstocked with stuff.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> the bolded is so cute. im jealous lmao.
> 
> my guy wanted to cuddle this weekend but i wasnt in the mood. i was sick and grouchy and sleepy. to make me feel better i told this fool to take me to a mall so i could do a lil shopping.  this fool takes me to some mall ive never heard of with a grand opening of BIG LOTS.
> i was even worse after that.


 
But they've got Skala....


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girlies.......... How Goes it?
> 
> Well 1st thing this morning I went Switching up to the Post Office Grinnin' because there were absolutely no cars in the lot and I just knew I could get in & out!
> 
> I completely forgot today was a holiday....
> 
> *fabulosity* mkd redecouvert Brownie518  I will be popping things in the mail to you tomorrow.


 

Not "switching" up into the post office... 
And I'm tell you one more time about buying postage online for as much as you ship!!!! 
:spanking:

Ummm I got some questions about young buck... I'll leave them off the air...

At least you have the choice to be "tired"... I think my choice to be tired went away when a ring got put on it...


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> I really love this knot today as a leave in, i don't know why i ever stopped using it. At least for now i know that the ingredients won't change. They have already hit mainstream so i can get comfortable with it and call it a staple.


 

Hey LC...
I really like this too... it makes me look like my name is Maria or Lupe by the head.. 
I can't remember how much I paid.. but all that KC stuff is high... so I wasn't planning on rebuying...


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie and L i have been keeping an eye on curlmart also, the kckt has been sold out since last week. When it comes back scoop some up because from what i have been reading over there they run out as frequently as 2 weeks as soon as the stock comes in. That is why i am stocking up.


----------



## Ltown

duplicate this [email protected]#@


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Not "switching" up into the post office...*
> 
> *.. I think my choice to be tired went away when a ring got put on it... *



*fabulosity*

1st Bolded:  Girl, I was Switchin' HARD.  FACE GOT BROKE!

2nd Bolded:  Yup. Chile.  It's a Wrap!

*no mo' 'too tired options 4U*


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey LC...
> I really like this too... it makes me look like my name is Maria or Lupe by the head..
> I can't remember how much I paid.. but all that KC stuff is high... so I wasn't planning on rebuying...


 
I think its $12 but you don't have to use that much, now if your detangling with it, it can get expensive. I thought about detangling with it but my pockets aren't that deep.

Eta- i think the kinky curly site has the 32oz bottles of knot today but i have never delt with them directly.


----------



## chebaby

ok im trying to track my anita grant package and im not getting anything from any of these sites.
my ish better be here this week man. i dont like to wait. for realsssss


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok im trying to track my anita grant package and im not getting anything from any of these sites.
> my ish better be here this week man. i dont like to wait. for realsssss



Girl, I hate waiting on Packages.....

It can be a Real Nail Biter.

Feeling Good.  I haven't purchased 'much'. 

I did buy like 2 things from Angela (Njoi).  It coulda' been alot worse. 

So, I feel that I did good.  The items were on Sale and I could use them.  So.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I started my Andrew Lessman Hair Vitamins yesterday!

MAN !!! Those things are Huge.  My Country Life Biotin were very small & easy to Swallow.erplexed

These Bad Boys are LARGE.  I sure hope I like them, because I have a Bottle of 600!


----------



## chebaby

i feel good i havent purchased anything in a while. i mean i purchased the shea moisture curl milk about a week or two ago but since then ive used up several conditioners for co washing and doing henna.
im dang near out of co wash conditioners. i think i have 1 vo5 left and 1 AO GPB and 1 AO blue something or another. oh and the ori which i might use tonight.
so i think this weekend i will purchase a big bottle of aussie moist, a few vo5 conditioners and some suave.


----------



## La Colocha

Im going to keep it reaaal i can not wait until black friday to buy my stuff. I can't wait lmao but i don't know when i will buy it. Qhem closes on november 1st, not too worried about curlmart and i may just wait until bf for my hairveda stuff. And im playing hookey from work tonight lmao, gotta get it all out.


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> Not "switching" up into the post office...
> And I'm tell you one more time about buying postage online for as much as you ship!!!!
> :spanking:
> 
> Ummm I got some questions about young buck... I'll leave them off the air...
> 
> *At least you have the choice to be "tired"... I think my choice to be tired went away when a ring got put on it...  *



Whenever people ask for marriage advice at showers, I always tell them some variation of the bolded.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  Are yall done talking?  I hope not, I don't want have missed all the fun. 

Brownie518 do you want me to send your a moist 24/7?  Did you hear from HV?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pssst.....

Ya'll I don't know why Mala didn't leave that alone

She still gettin To' Up!


----------



## La Colocha

I am going to use some ttgs pomade tommorrow, i was going to do it tonight but my scalp is not itching. Using it 2x a week should be enough and mixed greens on wash day. Its working for me, i finally have relief.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pssst.....
> 
> Ya'll I don't know why Mala didn't leave that alone
> 
> She still gettin To' Up!


 
It doesn't matter if she raised the prices to $40 for a 4oz jar, somebody will still buy it. I just lost all respect for her.


----------



## mkd

Does she really expect us to believe that she is paying $70 for a gallon of aloe vera juice?  Where they do that at?  Come on now Mala.


----------



## chebaby

if she is paying that price then shes dumber than i thought.
why didnt she just discontinue the products that werent selling???? take away that sorry excuse for a childrens line, i mean really get rid of some ish and you might just be alright.


----------



## natura87

I cowashed with HE, slatherd on a mix of VF, EVOO and Bananas for a few minutes and then cowashed it out with the HE. I am twisting with a mix of VF and Crisco. I can tell my hair is much more defined.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Hey ladies.  Are yall done talking?  I hope not, I don't want have missed all the fun.
> 
> Brownie518 do you want me to send your a moist 24/7?  Did you hear from HV?


 
No, that's okay. Thanks so much for offering, though. I forgot today was a holiday. I'll send her an email tonight, see what's up. 

Umm, $70 for a gallon of aloe vera????? SMDH


----------



## BrownBetty

Brownie518 said:


> No, that's okay. Thanks so much for offering, though. I forgot today was a holiday. I'll send her an email tonight, see what's up.
> 
> *Umm, $70 for a gallon of aloe vera????? SMDH*


 
She a lie or she a fool either way not a good look.

Hey ladies, I finished up my elucence clarifying shampoo. It is a repurchase.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> @chebaby
> @Vonnieluvs08
> 
> Okay....Where ya'll at? Get to Postin'
> 
> Ltown  Hi Ltown!


 
I'm on my LAST NIGHT!!!!!

I ruined part of my hair today because I used SSI Coco Cream because my hair was so dry.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> If anyone is having problems posting after you hit post quick reply, don't back out just refresh the page and it will post. Some are having problems and hopefully it will be fixed soon.


This right here is why I haven't been on .


----------



## La Colocha

Yall all sleep i should have went to work. I see you chebaby still up and at em, im going to lay down soon. I miss sleeping in my bed at night on a week day. Can't wait for vacation to come.


----------



## natura87

I just finished my twists. I am pooped.


----------



## Brownie518

Finally got my Hairveda shipping notice.....

I have been so tired at work all night. I can't wait to get home and snuggle. It's been pouring rain here all night. Anyway, it's 10/12 and I haven't purchased anything for my hair so far.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Going down to AC for the next few days for a work conference.  Going to keep my hair in some version of a bun especially with this rainy weather.  I think I'll wash after my overnights this coming weekend.


----------



## La Colocha

These look so good from sunshine but i am scared to buy from her again and not get a consistant product. Peace Love & Sunshine Products by Peaceloveandsunshine on Etsy

Nvm- she added water and no preservative so they will spoil quickly. But they look nice.


----------



## mkd

I am going to try the braid out Fab posted yesterday, tonight.  I hope my hair looks as pretty as the tutorial.

Brownie518 Vonnieluvs08 IDareT'sHair I am mailing stuff out tomorrow.


----------



## La Colocha

It should turn out great mk, im going to try and bun and dry stretched hair, lawd help me now. I may need to go buy some cigarettes just so i can do this.( i haven't smoked in 11 years so you know its bad).


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> It should turn out great mk, im going to try and bun and dry stretched hair, lawd help me now. I may need to go buy some cigarettes just so i can do this.( i haven't smoked in 11 years so you know its bad).


 How are you going to stretch it La?


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> How are you going to stretch it La?


 
My hair is already stretched from my braids on wash day, i just took them down and my hair is all over the place now. Going to cross my fingers and go for it.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> I am going to try the braid out Fab posted yesterday, tonight. I hope my hair looks as pretty as the tutorial.
> 
> @Brownie518 @Vonnieluvs08 @IDareT'sHair I am mailing stuff out tomorrow.


 
I tried that braidout technique with the strip and because my hair straighten easy it was not a good look on dry hair. But I don't get good braid out anyway. Can't wait to see your hair Mkd if you post pictures.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> These look so good from sunshine but i am scared to buy from her again and not get a consistant product. Peace Love & Sunshine Products by Peaceloveandsunshine on Etsy
> 
> Nvm- she added water and no preservative so they will spoil quickly. But they look nice.


Imma need her to come out with some more Sunshine. I sent her a message on etsy. This is exactly why you have to back ups for these vendors.



La Colocha said:


> It should turn out great mk, im going to try and bun and dry stretched hair, lawd help me now. I may need to go buy some cigarettes just so i can do this.( i haven't smoked in 11 years so you know its bad).


Let us know how that works out.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> Imma need her to come out with some more Sunshine. I sent her a message on etsy. This is exactly why you have to back ups for these vendors.
> 
> 
> Let us know how that works out.


 
I did it, i can easily pony now which is an accomplishment, but my hair is different lengths so the bun  looked messy. So i twisted the pony and tuck the ends. I used as little water as possible to avoid a lot of shrinkage and used knot today and castor oil. The knot today is the bomb. At least i know i can pony when i want now and i have to get more length for a neater bun.

We will see how i do on wash day because when i pony in the shower i don't get moisturizer all the way to the roots so they get matted and dry. This way i can moisturize in sections and hopefully it won't be so bad to detangle.


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> I tried that braidout technique with the strip and because my hair straighten easy it was not a good look on dry hair. But I don't get good braid out anyway. Can't wait to see your hair Mkd if you post pictures.


 
My hair gets straight easily too Ltown.  Maybe I should try it on wet hair.


----------



## Charz

MBL in 2011!!!!!!!


----------



## Shay72

My biggest fear is that I won't be able to bun. That my hair will be too big and I won't be able to tame it. It is growing out and not down. I get some hang time when it's wet. Then of course it shrinks from like an ear length bob back into my twa. Natural hair is never boring .I still think it is the best decision I have ever made.


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies
last night i twisted my hair with kbb milk and butter and while my hair looks nice and shiny its not as soft as it usually is. i dont know what gives man.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> MBL in 2011!!!!!!!


 
im hoping for this too. this winter i will be doing much more ps than i did last year. in fact im  starting the ps this weekend.
my plan is to keep my hair in twists for 1-2 weeks. everytime i come out of twists i will give myself a paste treatment with henna, amla, rhassoul, or whatever mud like clay i can find. and then go right back in twist.

and now that i think of it i think my hair is not as soft anymore because it is getting colder and the second ingredient in the kbb milk is glycerin when it wasnt before. im still going to use the milk but it will be under a butter or cream and my hair will be in twists.


this weekend i am going to pre poo with vatika oil, shampoo with herb garden shampoo bar, and then do a paste(i dont know with what yet), and deep condition.

i will twist my hair in small twists using kbb milk and cream(the new one doesnt have glycerin) and wear it all pinned up.

by this time next year i want to be at least bsl stretched and working my way to mbl by the end of next year.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> My biggest fear is that I won't be able to bun. That my hair will be too big and I won't be able to tame it. It is growing out and not down. I get some hang time when it's wet. Then of course it shrinks from like an ear length bob back into my twa. Natural hair is never boring .I still think it is the best decision I have ever made.


 
You will be able to bun shay and it will come before you know it. My hair grows out too but the longer it gets its starting to be weighed down. Before i had to struggle in the shower for a pony and now i can just pull it back. Having shrinkage isn't too bad especially if your hair grows uneven like mine and you will have perfect puffs.


----------



## fattyfatfat

hey friends. I REALLY want to try the molassess (sp?) deep conditioner from my honey child. its calling me to buy it! Ive been really bad this month with buying items randomly (no hair items though) so maybe Ill purchase it for myself next month. Im super duper proud of myself...this is week 31 of my transition. I never thought I would have made it this far!


----------



## faithVA

La Colocha said:


> Before i had to struggle in the shower for a pony and now i can just pull it back.



That is encouraging. I was feeling like Shay. I wasn't seeing how it was possible.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> MBL in 2011!!!!!!!



So I guess you are not leaving us soon or we won't know if you ar MBL in 2011?


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> So I guess you are not leaving us soon or we won't know if you ar MBL in 2011?


 
Yeah I don't think I'm leaving, or maybe. Depends on how many guys i'm dating


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies your KBB is having 25% sale until Oct 14 code 25!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Everyone.

I got my packages to the P.O. today, so to the Ladies I referenced, they are on the way!

Just rubbed on some nbdcosmetics Sunshine Hair Butter. It is very soothing. 

All these Mini-Goal Lengths sound 'nice'. 

I will be blessed to even be at SL in 2011. 

And then that will only be in certain places. Totally Uneven.erplexed

Keep up the Good Growing Ladies.

It's been a total 'slow-mo' grow for me.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Yeah I don't think I'm leaving, or maybe. Depends on how many guys i'm dating



Yay! Enjoy it!  You know I've  learn the games real quick and here in DMV you can have a guy in all three states and never bump into any of them


----------



## mkd

I saw that KBB sale Ltown.  I think I am going to pass.


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> Yay! Enjoy it!  You know I've  learn the games real quick and here in DMV you can have a guy in all three states and never bump into any of them


Lol at Cougar Ltown. 

T, I am a slow grower too.  I don't even care anymore.  I am done obsessing about length.


----------



## Minty

Oh boy Hairveda is here.


----------



## chebaby

ok my hair isnt as bad as i thought. i like the way it looks and feels. i think im just not used to my hair feeling so strong and soft at the same time.


----------



## La Colocha

I think i am going to order my qhemet on friday, i can't wait another 2 months. If the dc comes out i will get it when it does.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I think i am going to order my qhemet on friday, i can't wait another 2 months. If the dc comes out i will get it when it does.


 
@La Colocha 

You gotta do what you gotta do and make the best decision for your Hair/Wallet/Regimen/Stash etc.......

I think Imma try her Grapeseed Pomade stuff when I order during BF.


----------



## Minty

Yea I was just on her site. I am almost out of my coco sample. I don't think I want anything else.


----------



## Minty

Is QB having a big friday sale?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Is QB having a big friday sale?



HijabiFlygirl

She did last year.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> You gotta do what you gotta do and make the best decision for your Hair/Wallet/Regimen/Stash etc.......
> 
> I think Imma try her Grapeseed Pomade stuff when I order during BF.


 
Yeah girl my patience is thin lmao, and i really like her and what she does. Now this is a company i don't mind paying full price for.


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> Yeah I don't think I'm leaving, or maybe.* Depends on how many guys i'm dating*



..........Charz, you somethin' else, girl!!! 


My Hairveda should  be here Thursday!  

shay - I'm with you...she needs to come back with that Sunshine . I have 3 2oz left right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've done a quick look at some of my imaginary Carts (BF). 

The average prices are between $65.00 - $70.00 each. These are MHC, Komaza & QB.  

And I haven't even started on HV, SSI and some of the others I had listed.  

I really need to set a "Limit" and when it's done, it's done.

_I  did have an HV Cart and an SSI cart.  I have $69 in the HV & $65 in SSI._


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> shay - I'm with you...she needs to come back with that Sunshine . I have 3 2oz left right now.



I have like a fingerful left in one. A full 4oz and maybe a full 8oz . But you know messing with her you don't know when that stuff is coming back that's why I'm looking now.


----------



## Charz

@Brownie518 @Ltown you know how we do 

And I don't know if I am going to order from QB on Black Friday. I did a mock order and the shipping is killing me with a 20% discount! For my 2X BRBC and 2X AOHC shipping is $11.80! I only got $65.00 worth of stuff!

She actually just expanded her products into the city I live in and in DC. I wonder how much they are charging...and plus I would have to pay tax....


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I've done a quick look at some of my imaginary Carts (BF).
> 
> The average prices are between $65.00 - $70.00 each. These are MHC, Komaza & QB.
> 
> And I haven't even started on HV, SSI and some of the others I had listed.
> 
> I really need to set a "Limit" and when it's done, it's done.
> 
> _I  did have an HV Cart and an SSI cart.  I have $69 in the HV & $65 in SSI._



So with carts$$ like this you don't need gift card


----------



## La Colocha

Any one getting anything from the mozeke sale?


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> @Brownie518 @Ltown you know how we do
> 
> And I don't know if I am going to order from QB on Black Friday. I did a mock order and the shipping is killing me with a 20% discount! For my 2X BRBC and 2X AOHC shipping is $11.80! I only got $65.00 worth of stuff!
> 
> She actually just expanded her products into the city I live in and in DC. I wonder how much they are charging...and plus I would have to pay tax....


 
Charz, here they charge about $18 for qhemet products.  To me, its worth paying the extra dollars to avoid paying shipping.


----------



## redecouvert

Hello ladies 
I just wanted to pop in and say HI 
I received a few packages this past week: the vanilla fantasy coconut confidence...I think my last order because I really prefer the last batch from last year (before she changed the shea supplier)...

@Lacolocha: I just  saw that Sunshine added water  Why?? it was good just shea butter +coconut oil..now with water and no preservatives= bad combo!!  

I alo received my darcy' s  herbal spritz
- finalized the black friday list: some qhemet...out of greed because I am allergic to citrus oils but I've never had any problems with hers..I'll get only samples instead of the full sizes. I don't know why I never ordered sample sizes only. I guess being greedy and learning to get smaller sizes.

IdareT's hair: you will love the tea tree and grapeseed pomade. It's great STUFF!!! 

For black Friday, mostly oyin, Qhemet and Darcy's...sigh....I tried hard not to buy anything in October but I failed  miserably

Off topic: I am watching Bet 2010 honors award....I don't know most of these folks...#confused...and the performances are soo bad


----------



## mkd

redecouvert said:


> Hello ladies
> I just wanted to pop in and say HI
> I received a few packages this past week: the vanilla fantasy coconut confidence...I think my last order because I really prefer the last batch from last year (before she changed the shea supplier)...
> 
> @Lacolocha: I just  saw that Sunshine added water  Why?? it was good just shea butter +coconut oil..now with water and no preservatives= bad combo!!
> 
> I alo received my darcy' s  herbal spritz
> - finalized the black friday list: some qhemet...out of greed because I am allergic to citrus oils but I've never had any problems with hers..I'll get only samples instead of the full sizes. I don't know why I never ordered sample sizes only. I guess being greedy and learning to get smaller sizes.
> 
> @IdareT's hair: you will love the tea tree and grapeseed pomade. It's great STUFF!!!
> 
> For black Friday, mostly oyin, Qhemet and Darcy's...sigh....I tried hard not to buy anything in October but I failed  miserably
> 
> *Off topic: I am watching Bet 2010 honors award....I don't know most of these folks...#confused...and the performances are soo bad [/QUOT*E]
> 
> I know I wouldn't know anyone on the BET honors show.  I had to stop watching BET when I had kids because I don't think its kid friendly.  I feel so out of touch.


----------



## La Colocha

Red i don't know why sunshine went and did that, that is a breeding ground for mold. She should have stuck to the simple stuff but oh well. I know she has had some problems but i don't really think she wants to do it anymore. I was rooting for her but now gotta kim.


----------



## La Colocha

I haven't watched bet since 2004 and never will again.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Red i don't know why sunshine went and did that, that is a breeding ground for mold. She should have stuck to the simple stuff but oh well. I know she has had some problems but i don't really think she wants to do it anymore. I was rooting for her but now gotta kim.


 
i dont think she added water. for some reason i think thats a list of ingredients that she uses in all her products. for example, the water and jojoba oil is for the mist and the other oils and shea butter is for the coconut confidence. at least i think.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i dont think she added water. for some reason i think thats a list of ingredients that she uses in all her products. for example, the water and jojoba oil is for the mist and the other oils and shea butter is for the coconut confidence. at least i think.


 
She added something because the cc never looked like body lotion before.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> She added something because the cc never looked like body lotion before.


 
i noticed that too. i thought maybe it was because she uses a diferent shea butter but you may be right. it might not just be butter and oils.


----------



## redecouvert

mkd said:


> .
> I know I wouldn't know anyone on the BET honors show.  I had to stop watching BET when I had kids because I don't think its kid friendly.  I feel so out of touch.


 
I completely agree with you!! I used to watch BET 106 when AJ and Free used to host it. After that, I just stopped watching...once in a while when I flip channels, I watch for a few minutes...and I don't even think it is adult friendly. I can't relate to most of the programs..the only one that was decent was w/ the dr.Ian Smith but still they tried to talk about heavy stuff in 30 min (including ads)..
I discovered Karen's Body Beautiful on his special episode on black beauty...
anyways I agree w/ you BET is not kid friendly at all. If I had kids, I'll just locked it..same thing w/ MTV..just bad reality shows..
I miss the old schools days when on Mondays at 8p.m I was hooked on UPN watching E.V.E, half &half etc..


----------



## redecouvert

chebaby said:


> i dont think she added water. for some reason i think thats a list of ingredients that she uses in all her products. for example, the water and jojoba oil is for the mist and the other oils and shea butter is for the coconut confidence. at least i think.


 
hmm...I am confused *scratches head*
one thing that I agree w/ lacolocha is consistency.
I still have two 16 oz from last black friday that I need to use up..very creamy, the cc that we love.
I also have 2 sunshine...
but the one I received over the summer in pearberry  scent(hated the scent) was a different consistency...
same thing with the one I just received....vanilla fantasy...I opened it and I was like...what happened?? It is still good but I don't love it as much as I loved the first original coconut confidence.
I really want to support her because I love her personality, her drive, sheababy is the cutest...
but I wished there weren't so many changes in less than a year 
I went online and saw that the new cc is very very creamy..it looks like a vanilla mousse or cupcake frosting *licks fingers*..that's when I saw the new ingredients: WATER, peace, love  and sunshine


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi Ladies....

I am itching to buy some stuff.  Not hair stuff even though that redken stuff Charz posted is intriguing.  I think I need more shoes and makeup.... Maybe a wig!!!


----------



## chebaby

maybe someone should email sunshine and ask.
i just dont want to believe that everyone is changing their products.


----------



## redecouvert

chebaby said:


> maybe someone should email sunshine and ask.
> i just dont want to believe that everyone is changing their products.


 
 I emailed her to double check if my vanilla fantasy has water and she said no..
the new cc has a splash of water.   I also mentioned  my concern that I was worried there are no preservatives. She said I gave them food for thought and thanked me for that..
I hate being confrontational and don't want to sound like a crybaby as how much the original cc is the best..because she had issues with that shea butter supplier...


----------



## La Colocha

redecouvert said:


> I emailed her to double check if my vanilla fantasy has water and she said no..
> the new cc has a splash of water.   I also mentioned  my concern that I was worried there are no preservatives. She said I gave them food for thought and thanked me for that..
> I hate being confrontational and don't want to sound like a crybaby as how much the original cc is the best..because she had issues with that shea butter supplier...


 
So it does have some water in it?


----------



## redecouvert

yes ma'am.


----------



## chebaby

how is she going to mix water with butters and oils and not know that there needs to be a preservative? i mean c'mon people do your research.


----------



## natura87

According to Curlynikki breastmilk is a natural DC....Curly Nikki | Natural Hair Styles and Curly Hair Care  .


* I need to take a few minutes to process this piece of information*


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> how is she going to mix water with butters and oils and not know that there needs to be a preservative? i mean c'mon people do your research.


 
Whoa...what? That is downright elementary....how could she not know that? Its a good thing I make my own SB/CO mix.


----------



## chebaby

i just twisted my hair into 10 twists for a chunky twist out tomorrow using kbb hair cream, the new one. and i actually like it. i cant wait to see how my hair looks in the morning.


----------



## mkd

natura87 said:


> According to Curlynikki breastmilk is a natural DC....Curly Nikki | Natural Hair Styles and Curly Hair Care  .
> 
> 
> * I need to take a few minutes to process this piece of information*


 
I am so not suprised.  It is good for everything.  When I was breastfeeding, I read it was good for cuts, scratches, eye infections everything.


----------



## natura87

mkd said:


> I am so not suprised.  It is good for everything.  When I was breastfeeding, I read it was good for cuts, scratches, eye infections everything.


 
Its funny to me because there was a running joke in someones siggy about it....and now this!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

The Mozeke sale has been extended so I'll make my purchase tonight or tomorrow. I'm getting 16oz sweet almond pudding & 16oz babbsou twisting creme for my friend and 8oz of the twisting creme for me and that's it. 

My hair is still on cruise control. Moisturizing with my Evco & profectiv mix once to twice daily. I tried to flat iron the ruined areaa using the Chi heat protectant spray knock off. I hope it didn't do any harm. I tried one section and it kinda hissed so I was like bump this. Still doing the modified bun with the tucked ends. Can't wait til next tuesday to wash. Gotta get a reggie together for it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies.....

Ya'll My Head is on Fire.:burning: It has to be that Sunshine Butter. I had to come home and shampoo w/my 'Poo from my Derm. (that I only pull out on extreme emergencieserplexed). 

Something in that doesn't agree with my skin (I have very sensitive skin anyway). 

I was tempted to get up at 4:30 this a.m. and wash my hair. It started itching/burning late last night.

Around the front of my hairline is all red & inflamed and my scalp is just on fire. I am sitting here now with this 'Poo on & a Plastic Cap waiting for my scalp to calm down.

I will wash it out in a few and DC. Will pull out steamer and steam.


----------



## mkd

T, what butter is this?  Have you used it before?


----------



## La Colocha

Wow t, sorry to hear that. I hope it gets better.


----------



## La Colocha

I am going to moisturize today with knot today and sweet almond oil. Keeping my hair in a modified bun until wash day. I have also decided to order half of my qhemet now and then half on black friday, that way i can get a gist of how much that i really need.


----------



## robot.

hey ladies. 

i ordered a 16 oz of the mozeke dc, and their new oil blend to try out. i also got the salon size of the moist 24/7 pro, although i'm itching to get my fingers on a 32 oz of honey hemp. 

i also got the hydrosilica spritz, which my hair is loving. i also ordered a steamer today.  why am i so excited!?

how is everyone!

eta: dang, T!  do you mean the sunshine butter from crown essentials? i was just looking at their site today.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i used the kbb cream last night and i like it. its not as moisturizing as im used to but its ok. my hair is shiny and soft. i pulled it back into a banana clip and i like the look.

i cant wait until this weekend so i can put my hair in little twists.


----------



## chebaby

T, sorry to hear about your scalp. i hope you get it under control.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

T- sorry to hear about your scalp.  I know you will be able to work it out.

Che-I love banana clips.  I should wear one with my hair straight.

I'm going to try to curl my hair.  I don't know if I'm going to roller set, pin curls or bantu knots.


----------



## chebaby

vonnie im so itching to roller set my hair but im afraid lol. i mean rollersetting isnt as bad as flat ironing but u will have to at least flat iron my roots.

oh i just realized i threw away my hard hat dryer anyway so i cant roller set. and i aint going to the dominicans.


----------



## Charz

I'm sorry IDareT'sHair 

robot. Hey gurl you need to come over!

chebaby you can sit under my Pibbs whenever you want. Im in Silver Spring!


----------



## La Colocha

Took down my hair and its soft and moisturized. Knot today and castor oil are a winning combo. I still need my ends trimmed which i will do on friday. I may continue to do braids half the week then bun the rest in case i want to wear my hair out.


----------



## rosalindb

redecouvert said:


> I emailed her to double check if my vanilla fantasy has water and she said no..
> *the new cc has a splash of water.   I also mentioned  my concern that I was worried there are no preservatives. She said I gave them food for thought and thanked me for that..*I hate being confrontational and don't want to sound like a crybaby as how much the original cc is the best..because she had issues with that shea butter supplier...


That is concerning  people are probably also using these products on their babies/children 

IDTH - so sorry to hear about your scalp, do you have any idea what ingredient could have caused this reaction?


----------



## robot.

how close are you to the metro? i'll hop on the shuttle.


----------



## Ltown

T, I'm so sorry to hear about your scalp burn. Does it have lemon or peppermint in it? Some essential oils are too strong if folks don't watch the dosages.


----------



## Charz

check yo twitta!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll it was the Sunshine Butter from nbd cosmetics.   It felt soooo good (at first).

I just finished up.  I had to pull out the Ol' Skool JBCO, to see if I can get some relief.  (Thanks robot. for mentioning Crown Essentials).  

I was just thinking about them, if I have to re-order JBCO.  I only have like a 4 ounce bottle.

Ya'll thanks for worrying about my Bald-Head Self.  I feel like I am lagging so far behind everyone else.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> I'm sorry @IDareT'sHair
> 
> @robot. Hey gurl you need to come over!
> 
> @chebaby you can sit under my Pibbs whenever you want. Im in Silver Spring!


 
i forgot you moved. we should really hang out before it starts to freeze outside. lol. i hope it doesnt get like last year


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> T, I'm so sorry to hear about your scalp burn. Does it have lemon or peppermint in it? *Some essential oils are too strong if folks don't watch the dosages*.


 
@Ltown

Lemme see: Tucuma Butter, Caprylic/Capric/Stearic Glycerides, Shea Butter, Cocoa Butter, Coconut Oil, Almond Oil, Sunflower Oil, Jojoba Wax, Caranuba wax, Vitamin E, Grapefruit EO, Geranium EO. 

So.....what do ya'll think set me on FIRE???


----------



## Minty

grapefruit eo. 

it can be an irritant to some.


----------



## La Colocha

I agree it may be the gf eo.


Ot- if anyone is interested knot today is back in stock at curlmart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks Ya'll. I cannot use that. 

Fortunately, I had some cortizone cream (also from the Derm) and I put that around my hairline & nape, so it's feeling alot better.

I have never had a reaction like that before. I could barely touch my head to do anything to it. It's still really 'sore' but it's not irritated/itching.

Even JC N & S wasn't nearly this bad. With N&S it was 'the smell' that was irritating me/my skin. But that might have had something in it as well. *off to check*

So, I _wonder_ I need to take that SSI Tea Tree & Grapefruit DC'er outta my BF Cart?


----------



## La Colocha

T, you maybe allergic to i want to say citrius eo's, like lemongrass, orange, gf ect. Also if you have low blood sugar you should avoid geranium. Did a little research and i remember you did have problems also with the jc.

Eta- you also just relaxed not too long ago and your scalp is probably still sensitive which might have made the irritation worse.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> T, you maybe allergic to i want to say citrius eo's, like lemongrass, orange, gf ect. Also if you have low blood sugar you should avoid geranium. Did a little research *and i remember you did have problems also with the jc.*


 
La Colocha

IA:  It would have definitely broken me out but the smell got to me first.


----------



## chebaby

i just ordered a cocasta oil from hairveda  i miss it. i have two bottles but ive had them for a year or more. im going to start using it again. i remember when i used it everyday my hair was thicker and darker.
this weekend for twisting after i add my leave in i will seal my ends with the cocasta oil and then twist with kbb hair cream.
i cant wait to start using cocasta again. im going to use it tomorrow after i co wash to seal. i havent sealed in so long. i miss the smell of that stuff.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Ltown
> 
> Lemme see: Tucuma Butter, Caprylic/Capric/Stearic Glycerides, Shea Butter, Cocoa Butter, Coconut Oil, Almond Oil, Sunflower Oil, Jojoba Wax, Caranuba wax, Vitamin E, Grapefruit EO, Geranium EO.
> 
> So.....what do ya'll think set me on FIRE???



I think it the eo some citrus fruit for me like lemon burns, maybe the Grapefruit. It's can't be the oils or butters since you use them in most of your other products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i just ordered a cocasta oil from hairveda  i miss it. *i have two bottles but ive had them for a year or more. im going to start using it again. i remember when i used it everyday my hair was thicker and darker*.
> this weekend for twisting after i add my leave in i will *seal my ends with the cocasta oil* and then twist with kbb hair cream.
> *i cant wait to start using cocasta* again. im going to use it tomorrow after i co wash to seal. i havent sealed in so long. *i miss the smell of that stuff.*



chebaby

I have Cocosta. It will be my 1st time trying it.

*fabulosity* sent me one, and then I ordered one during this last sale.

I will stay on this JBCO for a few days to help my scalp recover.  I can 'barely' touch my head. 

It is that S-O-R-E


----------



## chebaby

T, you will love the cocasta if you love jbco. same feel with a better feel and more ingredients.

im so sorry about your scalp. i know thats a pain in the butt not to be able to touch your scalp.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> I have Cocosta. It will be my 1st time trying it.
> 
> *fabulosity* sent me one, and then I ordered one during this last sale.
> 
> I will stay on this JBCO for a few days to help my scalp recover.  I can 'barely' touch my head.
> 
> It is that S-O-R-E



Poor boo! Do you have problems with fragrance?  I have skin eczema only but I try not to do any fragrance in my hair products too it more important for me to have my hair feel good.


----------



## BrownBetty

I got my package from old navy.  I ordered a couple of things last week during the sale.  I bought a pair if boots from them, they are cute but how about they didn't come in a box?  They delivered them joints in a bag, lol.  I normally only buy leather but they were $23 so I could overlook that.  I can't wait till the sephora sale....

I haven't finished anything.  I haven't bought anything either so I guess I am doing well.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair - sad to hear about your hair.  Burning scalp sounds painful.  Glad it is getting better.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Che!! I got my CJ stuff today.. thank you sweetums.. I was so excited!!!!
I just BKT'ed.. (check out my results in the BKT thread).. so I gotta wait to use them until I do my hair again..
I used my "STEAMA" as T would say for the color and I love the results..I will be doing this every time.

T what's wrong with your scalp... let me look back on the past posts.....

I don't want too much stuff... my God there's been a healing!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay.  Now, I've added JBCO to my BF List. 

Imma need it.


----------



## chebaby

fab, im glad you got the package and i hope you like everything.

all my oils are old because i stopped using them for a while. i prefer butters that melt into oil. i have jbco that i know has to be too old to use.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay.  Now, I've added JBCO to my BF List.
> 
> Imma need it.


 
I need somebody to lay some hands upon you to heal you as well...
Where is Bro Franklin when you need him? 
You got the most honry (is that a word) PJ demon in you... it might take a room full of brother Franklins to expel it.. this black friday list is long enough to stock a beauty supply store!!!!!! 

I repeat where do you store this stuff?????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Give Us a Brother Franklin Special!


----------



## Brownie518

BrownBetty said:


> I got my package from old navy.  I ordered a couple of things last week during the sale.  I bought a pair if boots from them, they are cute but how about they didn't come in a box?  They delivered them joints in a bag, lol.  I normally only buy leather but they were $23 so I could overlook that. * I can't wait till the sephora sale....*
> 
> I haven't finished anything.  I haven't bought anything either so I guess I am doing well.



 I can't wait for the Sephora sale, either!!!!  I've been getting my list together. I'll try not to get too much. 

T, how's that scalp, girl??  You got me scared of that Sunshine Butter, now.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Give Us a Brother Franklin Special!



[video=youtube;8pUAnrVWUkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pUAnrVWUkk[/video]


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *I repeat where do you store this stuff?????*



I have a 2 1/2 Car Garage & 1 Car.  

I installed a Shelving System (and call it "Stashville").  

This Summer I brought all the Handmade/Naturals into the House. erplexed


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> I agree it may be the gf eo.
> 
> 
> Ot- if anyone is interested knot today is back in stock at curlmart.



La do they have discount code?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> [video=youtube;8pUAnrVWUkk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pUAnrVWUkk[/video]



*fabulosity*

Here's Our Honorary MASCOT ! 

He Gets Busy!


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> La do they have discount code?


 
I can't remember one but wait, one of the other ladies may have a 15% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brother Franklin Cracks Me Up!


----------



## La Colocha

* howls*

[video=youtube;pMbIElTpCjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMbIElTpCjo[/video]


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> La do they have discount code?



Ltown I looked.  
But I didn't see anything except the FREESHIP60 (If you spend $60.00)

I think the Sale they had just Ended Monday or Tuesday which was: FALL15

_*and no..... i didn't get anything*_


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> * howls*
> 
> [video=youtube;pMbIElTpCjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMbIElTpCjo[/video]



 Oh, no!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well...................We sure do have our Share of Fun up in this Joint!

OT: I wonder if Ibuprofen will help my scalp


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> * howls*
> 
> [video=youtube;pMbIElTpCjo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMbIElTpCjo[/video]



He gets on my nerves. I'm one of those people that if the tv goes off I wake up . So I never set the timer for it to go off. Anyways sometimes I wake up like "who is that hollering and screaming?" and it is this fool.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> I have a 2 1/2 Car Garage & 1 Car.
> 
> I installed a Shelving System (and call it "Stashville").
> 
> This Summer I brought all the Handmade/Naturals into the House. erplexed


 
I had my stuff out in the garage in MI... half my conditioners had to be dethawed before I went to use them... plus I've noticed that if I want to use it.. I better put it in eyesight..that means in the bathroom.. because I'll forget I have it... and buy another one... by mistake .. 

That was before the healing though...

Lord have mercy....don't let young buck see that.. he is gonna be like .. what in the world... (she's one of those people that be on TV)..


----------



## *fabulosity*

Oh and I wanted to personally thank Che and Charz for bringing the real on AVgate.. those posts were highly entertaining!!!!


----------



## Shay72

I finished a Renpure Organics Amazing Miracle Deep Pentrating Reconstructor (really.....) and Curls Coconut Curlada Conditioner. I have one back up for the Renpure. That was my last curlada. I will replace when the no buy is over.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity*;12103771[B said:
			
		

> ]because I'll forget I have it... and buy another one... by mistake ..[/B]


 
@*fabulosity*

You..... You're Kidding @bolded.

Girl, it's alot better than it was. I was able to send another Poster 18 Jars of Dominican Conditioner. 

I told her to pay for Postage (which she graciously did) and I shipped them to her.erplexed

I have another Haul for her later. So, it's not nearly 'as bad' as it use to be. In fact, believe it or not, I am at an all time low on stuff.

I think these Natural' _'alledegely'_ Handmades have kept my stash in-check somewhat. Because I know I hafta' use them.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well...................We sure do have our Share of Fun up in this Joint!
> 
> OT: I wonder if Ibuprofen will help my scalp



You need something cool to apply to your scalp, rub ice! I know being and Ohioan that not good because it getting cool there.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @*fabulosity*
> 
> You..... You're Kidding @bolded.
> 
> Girl, it's alot better than it was. I was able to send another Poster *18 Jars of Dominican Conditioner*.
> 
> I told her to pay for Postage (which she graciously did) and I shipped them to her.erplexed
> 
> I have another Haul for her later. So, it's not nearly 'as bad' as it use to be. In fact, believe it or not, I am at an all time low on stuff.
> 
> I think these Natural [*'alledegely'[/I] Handmades* have kept my stash in-check somewhat. Because I know I hafta' use them.



1st bolded:  All's I can say is 'dayummmmm!!!'

2nd bolded:


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 - I have got to try that Renpure Reconstructor....as soon as this no buy is over, of course.


----------



## natura87

I have another job interview [email protected] 930 in the morning. I so wasnt expecting it so thank G-d I have my hair in twists. I will just spritz, oil and wrap tonight.


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> Oh and I wanted to personally thank Che and Charz for bringing the real on AVgate.. those posts were highly entertaining!!!!


 
i do what i can lmao

lmao @ T saying allegedly handmade


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
I'm trying to use my Renpure up so I can try my SSI's Okra Reconstructor that I bought during her last sale. I like the Renpure but it does make the coils frizzy.  

I went in the fridge to get some vatika frosting and . I never,ever, ever, ever, ever, ever.........ever, ever, ever...........ever, ever need to buy any vatika frosting or almond glaze again. Seriously this stash should last me a lifetime. 

OT--Something is always going on with Reid and his hair. What is that about?


----------



## Brownie518

Shay, I love love love the Okra!!!

Who's Reid???


----------



## La Colocha

Hoarders, haircare editon. I don't want them finding any dead cats under yall stashes lmao. Use it up.


----------



## robot.

i missed you ladies. 

but i see why i left! i purchased from three vendors today.  the ONLY hair thing i'd bought in months was from the hairveda sale, and that's only because i was *out* of *all* my condish! 

but what the hell, school has been going great. i can treat myself.


----------



## Brownie518

Anita Grant has that Free Shipping with orders over 50 pounds, in case anyone is interested.

Anybody get on that KBB discount???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> OT--*Something is always going on with Reid and his hair. What is that about?*


 
New Season.  New 'Doo.  I hope they bring JJ Back.  I wonder why they did that?


chebaby said:


> lmao @ T saying allegedly handmade



Girl, you know it's Scandulous.  I doubt if any of that stuff is _'truly'_ Handmade now.



Brownie518 said:


> 1st bolded:  *All's I can say is 'dayummmmm!!!'*



I wasn't aware it was 18 until she pm'ed me and told me she had received them.  

I told her to send me Postage for 2 Large Flat Rates and I would put as many in the boxes as they could hold.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Shay, I love love love the Okra!!!
> 
> Who's Reid???


 
Dr. Spencer Reid on Criminal Minds.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 made a Great Suggestion Benadryl.  

Imma see if I have some.  I think I do.

Thanks Ms. B !


----------



## mkd

are all of Darcy's oils as light as the cherry kernal oil?  Fab gave me a sample and I must buy it now. 

chebaby and at Charz, you were on point with your posts in the AV thread.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> Dr. Spencer Reid on Criminal Minds.



 Love that show!! I had to DVR it since I'm here working OT. 
I read that JJ was fired and won't be back. I forgot who they said will be taking her place. I was not happy about that mess. I love Reid!! 



mkd said:


> are all of Darcy's oils as light as the cherry kernal oil?  Fab gave me a sample and I must buy it now.
> 
> chebaby and at Charz, you were on point with your posts in the AV thread.



mkd - I think all of Darcy's oils are fairly light.  Love them all! 

Let me go get updated on that thread.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> are all of Darcy's oils as* light as the cherry kernal oil?*  Fab gave me a sample and *I must buy it now.*



mkd

I like the Cherry The Best!  And I've had 'samples' of the Peach & the Apricot.  The Cherry was the only one I broke down and bought a Full Size of. 

Don't forget to use QUEEN and get that 15%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, So, I took 2 Benadryl.  Hopefully, things will feel better by Morning.  

What an experience.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Love that show!! I had to DVR it since I'm here working OT.
> I read that JJ was fired and won't be back. I forgot who they said will be taking her place. I was not happy about that mess. I love Reid!!


JJ wasn't fired. They wanted her back in DC asap. Whatever that means. Hotch tried to fight it but of course it didn't work.


----------



## redecouvert

hello ladies! Hope everyone is doing well...
Anita Grant has free shipping and I am trying to be strong...
Idaret'share: it is definitely grapefruit essential oil. I am allergic to citrus oils including grapefruit,tangerine,lemongrass,lemon, etc...
I've been getting most of my products unscented. I am so sorry you had your scalp on fire. Not pleasant AT ALL!!!
I remember once getting hairveda vatika...I had to rinse it out after 2 min...and i was crying 

That's why I don't use qhemet anymore...part of me wants to get some samples because her citrus oil doesn't bother too much..but I'll play it safe and not get anything.
LOL at 2 car 1/2 garage  I want to come to stashville and play


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> JJ wasn't fired. They wanted her back in DC asap. Whatever that means. Hotch tried to fight it but of course it didn't work.


 
Oh, I meant the actress who plays JJ. I just didn't know her name (AJ Cook) ! LOL Yeah, I read her option wasn't picked up for the season.


----------



## BrownBetty

Brownie - yeah I have my sephora cart saved, I am at $250, Imma try to shave it down but every time I look around I need to add something, Charz got me added some foot file for $49...


----------



## BrownBetty

Thanks for the bro franklin, he is getting it in, hey if you gonna dance why not for the Lord!?


----------



## Brownie518

BrownBetty said:


> Brownie - yeah I have my sephora cart saved, I am at $250, Imma try to shave it down but every time I look around I need to add something, Charz got me added some foot file for $49...


 

I didn't even look at my total, yet. Everything in there, so far, I need . LOL Hopefully it won't end being too bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> JJ wasn't fired. They wanted her back in DC asap. Whatever that means. Hotch tried to fight it but of course it didn't work.


 
Brownie518 and Shay72

She got a Promotion 

The "Higher Ups" thought they were doing her a 'favor' because she would get to stay home more and be with her baby.

Okay Ya'll......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> Thanks for the bro franklin, he is getting it in, hey if you gonna dance why not for the Lord!?


 
@BrownBetty

Some of them moves.....are how shall I say.....a little scandulous!   

I keep thinking I hope he remembers he's at church & not at the CLUB!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day 2 of ScalpGATE

I'm in JBCO.  It's still really, really sore. 

If I run out of JBCO, I will move on to EVOO & EVCO to see if those 2 will help it heal.

I have both of these in my Stash.  I also have Wheat Germ, so I should be good.


----------



## bronzebomb

I am having problems ordering from Mozeke.  Something is wrong with the website.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Day 2 of ScalpGATE
> 
> I'm in JBCO. It's still really, really sore.
> 
> If I run out of JBCO, I will move on to EVOO & EVCO to see if those 2 will help it heal.
> 
> I have both of these in my Stash. I also have Wheat Germ, so I should be good.


 
Wow you are still burning, her EO rate was off. You have used others with EO and not problems like mixed greens. I've had relaxer burns but only in small areas. Hope you get better soon!


----------



## mkd

I decided to just order some cherry kernal oil in bulk instead of ordering it from Darcys.  I can get 16oz for what she is charging for 4oz.


----------



## Charz

BrownBetty

All the reviews I have seen about that buffer have been golden. Plus I can return it if it sucks.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I wanted to wash my hair today, but I feel a cold coming on.  The complex doesn't turn the heat on until tomorrow and the space heater only does but so much.  I wouldn't be able to get it all twisted up tonight.

I really don't like this straight hair anymore.  I'm going to have to do a lot to get my hair back to how I like it.  Probably going to have to do a heavy protein treatment in addition to a good scalp scrub.  I haven't been so excited about a wash day as I am about next week.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, not up to much today. Going to moisturize with kckt and sweet almond oil. The oil is almost gone.  Thinking of what i am going to do for wash day tommorrow.


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies.
last night i co washed with the rest of my wen and some AO GPB. then i put my hair in 9 twists using kbb milk(original formula), cocasta oil and aloe gel. my hair was so soft. and then today was a different story lol. it was still soft but it looked wacky. those twists were all over the place.
so today i shampooed with shikakai bar and then conditioned with ori organics golden jojoba conditioner(T, i love this stuff). it has so much slip and smells yummy but i used up more than half the bottle in one sitting.

anyway i used kbb milk and butter to do a low puff.

i cant wait until sunday to do a full strength henna. ill probably use jamila mixed with amla and a few oils and water. i have green tea but i havent figured out yet whats the point of adding the tea. does anyone know???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!

What's Up?  Scalp still giving me a "FIT" today.

I thought I might have to throw my new wig away, because of the 'smell' of that Butter and I thought some of it may be on the netting inside the wig. But I will turn it inside out first and let it 'air' out and see if it helps.

I just applied some EVOO.  Let's see if it helps my 'po scalp.  Lawd knows, I cannot afford a set-back

.....so ya'll PRAY.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Wow you are still burning, her EO rate was off. You have used others with EO and not problems like mixed greens. I've had relaxer burns but only in small areas. Hope you get better soon!



Ltown 

Girl.....This is 1,000 times worse than _*any*_ Relaxer Burns I've ever had!  And I've been getting relaxers since I was 16 y.o.erplexed

Imagine your worst Relaxer Burn and then Multiply it by like 100! 

This is Far Worse than that.  

I hope I don't have to end up going to the Derm.


----------



## La Colocha

Sorry t that your scalp is still bothering you. I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I decided to just order some cherry kernal oil in bulk instead of ordering it from Darcys.* I can get 16oz for what she is charging for 4oz.


 
@mkd. Where did you order your Oil from? I think hers is so wonderfully Amazing because she Adds that "Sweet Wild Cherry" Fragrance.

Because she offers it Scented or Unscented, so I imagine regular ol' cherry kernel oil prolly doesn't have much of a smell.

Let us know!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Girl.....This is 1,000 times worse than _*any*_ Relaxer Burns I've ever had!  And I've been getting relaxers since I was 16 y.o.erplexed
> 
> Imagine your worst Relaxer Burn and then Multiply it by like 100!
> 
> This is Far Worse than that.
> 
> I hope I don't have to end up going to the Derm.


 
  girl im so sorry i had no idea your scalp was that bad. i thought it will feel better by today.
if the evoo doesnt help then go get it checked. evoo should help though, i know its great at taking away rashes, even though thats not the same thing.


----------



## Ltown

T, I'm sorry that is crazy burn I wonder what else could be in it you may need to see derm. It maybe more than eo. 

 I had another root canal Monday 10 times worst than the other 2 weeks ago. I was able to eat before but day 4 I haven't eaten and today it hurts more. I'm going back to dentist tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> T, I'm sorry that is crazy burn I wonder what else could be in it you may need to see derm. It maybe more than eo.
> 
> I had another *root canal Monday 10 times worst than the other* 2 weeks ago. I was able to eat before but day 4 I haven't eaten and today *it hurts more.* I'm going back to dentist tomorrow.



Ltown

That's exactly how mine was. 

I couldn't put any pressure at all on that tooth and it never healed.  I'd had 2 previous Root Canals done in the past, and Neither hurt as bad as this last one.

So, I had to keep going between my Dentist, the Enodontist (sp) and then ended up at another specialist.erplexed

Hopefully, you won't have to go through what I just went through to have it straightened out.

Feel Better Ltown


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> That's exactly how mine was.
> 
> I couldn't put any pressure at all on that tooth and it never healed.  I'd had 2 previous Root Canals done in the past, and Neither hurt as bad as this last one.
> 
> So, I had to keep going between my Dentist, the Enodontist (sp) and then ended up at another specialist.erplexed
> 
> Hopefully, you won't have to go through what I just went through to have it straightened out.
> 
> Feel Better Ltown



Thanks T, this is unreal I just had one two weeks ago ate fine. Well I guess I'll lose some of the weight I want not being able to eat. I'm going to rest enjoy the evening ladies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

For those of you that use Njoi CreationS -- She is offering FREE SHIPPING on Fridays

_**no.......... i ain't gettin' nothin'*  but i did 'inquire' about something_


----------



## mkd

T for some reason, I can't pull up the link where I ordered, my computer is being slow.  I will post it tonight.  I ended up paying $10 for 8 oz and that included shipping.  

Thanks for the Darcy's T!


----------



## chebaby

last night i went back to the kbb milk(original) and i realized how much thicker it is than the new one. i never paid much attention to it because they moisturized the same. but i can use the original all year long and the new one is already not working now that the weather is changing.
when i finish this original kbb milk i will move on to darcys transitioning cream.


----------



## mkd

Che, the new KBB milk is much much lighter. 

I forgot to mention earlier that the cherry kernel oil does not have a scent naturally which sucks because I love the way darcys smells.  I have some fragrance oils here that I am going to play with though.


----------



## La Colocha

L i hope you feel better too.

Going to place my qhemet order tommorrow and then next week get my conditioner base and order the 32oz of knot today. After that i will wait until black friday to finish shopping for the year.

For wash day tommorrow, my scalp is doing well so it will be bs wash, condition and detangle and dc with gvp conditioning balm. Mixed greens on the scalp and braid with kckt and castor oil. I will wear braids until tuesday and then bun for the rest of the week. If you have not tried kckt with castor oil you must, it is so moisturizing. Regular clear castor oil. If the owner of kinky curly kept the regular knot today as a detangler and then made another with added oils she would have the perfect moisturizer. I like it better than the kimmay leave in concoction.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.....BabyBoy is on his way out here.  So.......

I'll holla' lata'

'll be back on in a few.


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha
I need a tutorial on dcing with oil & butter. I made a mess this morning. It worked itself out. I feel like I got some shine and my hair was extremely defined so I want to do it again. Can you tell me the order you use your products when you dc with a butter? TIA.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> La Colocha
> I need a tutorial on dcing with oil & butter. I made a mess this morning. It worked itself out. I feel like I got some shine and my hair was extremely defined so I want to do it again. Can you tell me the order you use your products when you dc with a butter? TIA.


 
When i dc'd with a butter i would rinse with out with warm water then put a towel on my hair for about 10 minutes. Add my leave in or moisturizer then seal.


----------



## Charz

chebaby mkd

NEW HAIR MILK WTF! AS OF WHEN *THROWS SELF DOWN STAIRS*

ISA GOTS ONKE FO BOTTLES LEFF


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> chebaby mkd
> 
> NEW HAIR MILK WTF! AS OF WHEN *THROWS SELF DOWN STAIRS*
> 
> ISA GOTS ONKE FO BOTTLES LEFF


 
Lawd have mercy


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> chebaby mkd
> 
> NEW HAIR MILK WTF! AS OF WHEN *THROWS SELF DOWN STAIRS*
> 
> ISA GOTS ONKE FO BOTTLES LEFF


 
yep she changed the formula about a month ago. its the same ingredients but they are listed in a different order. it used to be water, jojoba and avocado oils. now its water, glycerin ect. she changed the hair cream too which sucks cause that was one of my fave products.

i got 3 original and 2 new milks so well see how long those last me.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> yep she changed the formula about a month ago. its the same ingredients but they are listed in a different order. it used to be water, jojoba and avocado oils. now its water, glycerin ect. she changed the hair cream too which sucks cause that was one of my fave products.
> 
> i got 3 original and 2 new milks so well see how long those last me.




FKUC THESE HEOS! I AINT BUYING NO MO HAIR MILK!

sob sob sob

I guess Qhemet is the only one who wants my money. And Redken and other reliable brands.


----------



## Loves Harmony

Hello Ladies! Well i think im going to go back to using my Redken Butter Treat Conditioner for a leave in. Wonder why i stop using it?


----------



## chebaby

Charz i hear yea, im not ordering  from afroveda or kbb again. in fact i canceled my hairveda cocasta oil just now. im not waiting on one oil.


----------



## mkd

Charz the new formula works well for me but its noticeably different.


----------



## chebaby

i agree with mkd, i like the new kbb milk its just not as thick as the old one. and with glycerin being the secong ingredient i cant use it in the colder months. i thought i would ne able to but i can already see i cant.


----------



## Charz

mkd chebaby

My hair doesn't really like glycerin as the first 3-5 ingredients....especially when its cold. Le sigh


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> mkd chebaby
> 
> My hair doesn't really like glycerin as the first 3-5 ingredients....especially when its cold. Le sigh


 
i hear ya. IMO kbb really messed up. and to change the size of the bottle???? she play too much.


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, i took off work early. They were looking at me all crazy like this heflet took a day off and now she is leaving early lmao. Im taking my tail to sleep. Talk to yall later.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Mornin ladies, i took off work early. *They were looking at me all crazy like this heflet took a day off and now she is leaving early lmao.* Im taking my tail to sleep. Talk to yall later.



Enjoy Your Day Girl.  You Deserve it!


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> chebaby mkd
> 
> NEW HAIR MILK WTF! AS OF WHEN *T*HROWS SELF DOWN STAIRS*
> 
> ISA GOTS ONKE FO BOTTLES LEFF*


 

Charz....you okay? It's gonna be alright.


----------



## natura87

I'm gonna take my twist out because my cousin is braiding my hair tomorrow. I wont poo, cowash or anything.


Now that I think about it...do I really want anything for BF...I've got more than enough stuff and I really dont need anything at all. I could easily wait until the next sale.


----------



## robot.

my steamer arrives monday!

i can't wait to get my other two shipping notices. mozeke is usually very quick, but i've never ordered from jasmine's before so we'll see!


----------



## Charz

natura87 

Screw these companies. They can kiss my pj a$$.

Shampoo- Some Giovonni nonsense
DC- Jessicurl (i'd rather her raise her prices than change her ish)
Moisturizers- Qhemet Biologics
Detangler- HairVeda Moist 24/7 or where she get her base from
Oil- I don't care!
Protein: Redken Extreme and Dudley DRC
Heat Protectant: Redken

I am so angry....


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

For those that use Elucence Products...Curlmart is having a 20% on all Elucence Products.

Going in tonight.  Trying to get my Curry Chicken in the slow cooker.

Got the 4 day count down to wash day.  I'm going to wash on Tuesday and Henna on Thursday.  Will moisturize with the Profectiv and EVCO mix and bun.  I tried to use Almond Glaze for my sides but it didn't do much but make my hair smell good and soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies, I wrote a long post this a.m. but the system threw me out of it? 

What's up with that Cuzzin? 

I got more Oil on My Head than a McDonalds Deep Fryer!  

Still in pain.  Ya'll I was thinking and told Che:  Ya'll Remember that time I put that Dominican Cinnamon Oil Stuff on my Scalp?  It's worse than that.  It's 'some' better today though.

My Secretary told me she could see the back of my neck was all broken out, red & irritated.  She had some Aloe Vera Gel & Neosporin so, we tried that today on my neck.

She got me some Sunflowers, some stuff from BB&W a Balloon and the "Nicest" Card Ever for Bosses Day.  She's been a Blessing and she keeps me together.  I shoulda' been giving her stuff.:littleang

Hopefully, if this pain subsides I may get to wash all this oil out by Sunday.  I still can't stand to touch my head and the wig(s) are just painful.

Glad it's the weekend.  I can go without.

I got my Njoi CreationS today and a nice package from *fabulosity* who is vacationing with her "Hubby"


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies 
i did a modified southern tease bun today. i love it. mine is a low puff though lol.

i got my refund from hairveda today.


----------



## chebaby

oh and my anita grant has not come yet. it better come by the middle of next week.
and i think my ayurveda stuff came today but every time i get a package my mail man comes later than usual. butt hole


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies, I wrote a long post this a.m. but the system threw me out of it?
> 
> What's up with that Cuzzin?
> 
> I got more Oil on My Head than a McDonalds Deep Fryer!
> 
> Still in pain.  Ya'll I was thinking and told Che:  Ya'll Remember that time I put that Dominican Cinnamon Oil Stuff on my Scalp?  It's worse than that.  It's 'some' better today though.
> 
> My Secretary told me she could see the back of my neck was all broken out, red & irritated.  She had some Aloe Vera Gel & Neosporin so, we tried that today on my neck.
> 
> She got me some Sunflowers, some stuff from BB&W a Balloon and the "Nicest" Card Ever for Bosses Day.  She's been a Blessing and she keeps me together.  I shoulda' been giving her stuff.:littleang
> 
> Hopefully, if this pain subsides I may get to wash all this oil out by Sunday.  I still can't stand to touch my head and the wig(s) are just painful.
> 
> Glad it's the weekend.  I can go without.
> 
> I got my Njoi CreationS today and a nice package from @*fabulosity* who is vacationing with her "Hubby"


 
Dang t, sorry its still bothering you. I hope it heals soon. It sound really bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *conditioned with ori organics golden jojoba conditioner(T, i love this stuff).* it has so much slip and smells yummy but i used up more than half the bottle in one sitting.



chebaby

So "Did" I........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Dang t, sorry its still bothering you. I hope it heals soon. It sound really bad.*



La Colocha

Girl, it is really, really, really bothering me. 

It feels terrible.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Girl, it is really, really, really bothering me.
> 
> It feels terrible.


 
Maybe should go to the derm. No matter of fact you need to go. That is not normal. They can prescribe something for pain and to heal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll be out of EVOO before Morning. 

I was wondering if I should pick up some more or just switch over to Coconut Oil? 

I have plenty of that.  Thanks Americka 

I also have Wheat Germ.  I may just use those.  And I still have some JBCO.  I actually found a little more JBCO that I had transferred into a 2 ounce Plastic Flip-Top Bottle.


----------



## chebaby

i agree with La, T you should go to the derm. even if it heals maybe he can tell you something you wouldnt know just by dealing with it on your own.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> I'll be out of EVOO before Morning.
> 
> I was wondering if I should pick up some more or just switch over to Coconut Oil?
> 
> I have plenty of that.  Thanks Americka
> 
> I also have Wheat Germ.  I may just use those.  And I still have some JBCO.  I actually found a little more JBCO that I had transferred into a 2 ounce Plastic Flip-Top Bottle.


 
Let me know when you need more. I'll be more than happy to send some!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Let me know when you need more. I'll be more than happy to send some!



Americka prolly not until like 2020!

Thanks Girl


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Girl, it is really, really, really bothering me.
> 
> It feels terrible.


 
T, stop messing around this is serious allergic reaction, get to doctor. You know derms not open on weekends.  

Oh my note went to dentist they don't see anything and told me to take the miracle drug motrin every 6 hrs and call monday


----------



## chebaby

forgot to mention i used up a bottle of AO GPB. i think i have one bottle left. it wont be a repurchase because it no longers works as my light protein. its now pure moisture for me


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> T, stop messing around this is serious allergic reaction, get to doctor. You know derms not open on weekends.
> 
> Oh my note went to dentist they don't see anything and told me to take the miracle drug motrin every 6 hrs and call monday


 
 get to gettin T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> get to gettin T


 
chebaby Ltown

Ermm Yeah.....I see.   

Thanks Ltown.

I'll see how it feels on Monday.  I already have 'Poo from the Derm. Like La Colocha said, he could prolly give me something for pain and possibly some kind of cream.

I'll see on Monday.

It's like that Cinnamon Stuff to the Nth Power!


----------



## chebaby

i remember the cinnamon  i couldnt say nothin cause i know you are heavy handed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i remember the cinnamon  i couldnt say nothin cause i know *you are heavy handed.*



Yup. 

That's prolly why I'm suffering now!

If I woulda' used a _finger-tip_ amount, I prolly wouldn't be in the shape I'm in right now.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I may baggy overnight tonight and see if that helps.erplexed

ETA:  Pulled out a Baggy.  Will baggy and see if it helps.


----------



## chebaby

i almost had to get fool like with a co worker today. i dont know why they all get so comfortable with me that they just say anything out their mouth. me and this one had a "thing" going on a while back but still....
today i wore a deep red lip stick. i never wear red always pink but i figured id try something different. as soon as i came in the door this fool says "take it off, only whores wear red lip stick" 
then he says "i dont like it it makes you look old".
THEN  he tells me hes going to ask some one that wals by if the color makes me look old.

i was so pissed. and hes one of those people that if you tell him hes being rude and not to say certain things, he feels like hes not being a friend if he doesnt tell you.

we were at the front desk so i had to whisper my *** you 

so i was telling another male co worker about it and he says "you make people feel comfortable".
wth???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i almost had to get fool like with a co worker today. i dont know why they all get so comfortable with me that they just say anything out their mouth. me and this one had a "thing" going on a while back but still....
> today i wore a deep red lip stick. i never wear red always pink but i figured id try something different. as soon as i came in the door this fool says "take it off, only whores wear red lip stick"
> then he says "i dont like it it makes you look old".
> THEN he tells me hes going to ask some one that wals by if the color makes me look old.
> 
> i was so pissed. and hes one of those people that if you tell him hes being rude and not to say certain things, he feels like hes not being a friend if he doesnt tell you.
> 
> we were at the front desk so i had to whisper my *** you
> 
> so i was telling another male co worker about it and he says "you make people feel comfortable".
> wth???


 
Girl, I bet you look Cute. 

Forget Him.

He's Just Hatin'

They're Your LIPS and He ain't got to KISS Them! 

But he can:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I bet you look Cute.
> 
> Forget Him.
> 
> He's Just Hatin'
> 
> They're Your LIPS and He ain't got to KISS Them!
> 
> But he can:


 
lmao. thank you T. he had me so mad. i never ask anyone "does this look right" or anything like that so i dont know why they feel the need to give their opinions.


----------



## redecouvert

hello ladies...hope you're doing well..
it's been a long week and quite stressful...my no buy is out ot the window..got more AG  goodies w/ her free shipping *we love free shipping*



chebaby said:


> oh and my anita grant has not come yet. it better come by the middle of next week.
> and i think my ayurveda stuff came today but every time i get a package my mail man comes later than usual. butt hole


 
Don't worry, it will get there!
Mine usually come in 27 business days..sometimes 30..weekends are not included.
Can't wait to read your reviews

IDareT'sHair: oh no! please see a derm


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao. thank you T. he had me so mad. i never ask anyone "does this look right" or anything like that so i dont know why they feel the need to give their opinions.


 
chebaby

Girl. Do You! Red Lips & All.

They sure do keep alot of Drama over there at that J-O-B.erplexed

You work with a bunch of Crazies!

Chile.....He just wish he could


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yup.
> 
> That's prolly why I'm suffering now!
> 
> If I woulda' used a _finger-tip_ amount, I prolly wouldn't be in the shape I'm in right now.erplexed


 
nope IDareT'sHair, it is not your fault heavy handed or not. she got her measurements wrong and was hoping it would go unnoticed.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Girl. Do You! Red Lips & All.
> 
> They sure do keep alot of Drama over there at that J-O-B.erplexed
> 
> You work with a bunch of Crazies!
> 
> Chile.....He just wish he could


 
there is too much drama here  but they are doing "cuts"  so soon there wont be anyone to have drama with.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> there is too much drama here  *but they are doing "cuts"*  so soon there wont be anyone to have drama with.



This Fledging Economy is no Joke!

Things have got to turn around and get back on track!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> This Fledging Economy is no Joke!
> 
> Things have got to turn around and get back on track!


 
girl i know. everyone here is shook. 

red, i hope my anita grant doesnt take 20-30 days, not when the site says 7-14 days(i think it says that lol)

and my ayurveda stuff didnt come today. im mad because the usps says its in my zip code. i cant take 2 days to go through one full zip code


----------



## mkd

I am about to do a cassia tea rinse and wash my hair.  I am going to use yes to carrots poo and I dont know what I am going to DC with. i think i am going to twist with bee mine curly butter.


----------



## Shay72

I forgot to mention that Sunshine got back to me and said sunshine should be back out in about 2-3 weeks. She didn't want to give a specific date but said before the holidays. Yeah I will be getting that no matter when it comes out. So right now my two passes are for Qhem's dc and sunshine.


----------



## chebaby

i just found out my ayurveda stuff came and its at the PO. i will go to pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## Brownie518

I finally got my Hairveda today. Yay! 

I used up a Jasmines Avocado & Silk, some Redken Deep Fuel, and a JF Luminous Color Glaze. The no buy is going good so far. I definitely don't NEED anything. I will, however, get some Sunshine if she offers it.


----------



## La Colocha

I haven't washed my hair yet, i guess i will have to get motivated soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just re-oiled and have my Baggy on for the night w/a scarf.  I hope I can sleep with all that crunchin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  This has really thwarted my plans of getting/doing a _"Corrective"_erplexed  

That definitely WON'T be happening No Time Soon.


----------



## Brownie518

I keep getting logged off of here. I'm getting annoyed and the Yankees aren't helping..already down 3-0 in the 3rd inning..


----------



## Ltown

Since I took early snap I decide to do ayurveda cowash. I don't remember if but I got my HV Sat, lucky my gardner covered my box up because I was not in town until Sun. I order some kcnt, wdt. I'm  good on product until BF, don't really know if I'll order online.


----------



## Shay72

Forgot to mention I finished a sunshine yesterday. I have two back ups.


----------



## La Colocha

Why do we have to wait for packages? I hope one day in the future we can just order and it appears at our house.


----------



## La Colocha

Dcing right now. I had a change of plan with products. I used mbc mixed with sweet almond, castor, jojoba, shea, tea tree and peppermint oils. And to detangle i used mbc mixed with knot today which was bomb.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

My head is itching so bad.  I'm trying my hardest not to use my nails.  It's not the itchies I had before but just dry and dirty scalp.  I hate when it gets really flaky and the only way to stop it is to wash.

3 more days til Wash Day AKA Relief Day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!

My scalp was hurting so bad last night, I logged off early 

and went to bed (to try not to think about it)

I baggyed overnight (which is something I normally would not do in EVCO) Surprisingly, my Head feels alot better today.

I still have some tender spots, but it isn't nearly as bad as it's been. So, I am thankful *does a mini brother franklin across the house*

I will continue to nurse it all day today.:heated: 

I am just going to let it 'air out' and maybe tomorrow I can wash some of this oil out.

If I had to rate it on a scale of 1-100, I'd say it's about 75% better today.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies. My hair is really soft today so i am not going to moisturize. Dh wants me to make a pomade for his hair. The bsp is drying his hair out because its getting colder. And he wants me to make a manly scented body oil. Im like you gone pay me for my services bruh lmao. So i am going to the health food store to see what i can find.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies. My hair is really soft today so i am not going to moisturize. Dh wants me to make a pomade for his hair. The bsp is drying his hair out because its getting colder. And he wants me to make a manly scented body oil. Im like you* gone pay me for my services bruh* lmao. So i am going to the health food store to see what i can find.



La Colocha

How Cute! _bruh_ ---

That sounds like fun.  What's some manly scents?  Sandalwood, Ylang-Ylang, Patchouli?  

Girl, that sounds exciting.

Thanks for the tip about the BSP.  I may wait to pull that out next Summa.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> How Cute! _bruh_ ---
> 
> That sounds like fun.  What's some manly scents?  Sandalwood, Ylang-Ylang, Patchouli?
> 
> Girl, that sounds exciting.
> 
> Thanks for the tip about the BSP.  I may wait to pull that out next Summa.


 
I know they have sandalwood, frank & myrrh which i love for myself, patchouli and they have mixed scents also. Ylang ylang is like a flower scent, i will make one for myself in ylang ylang and vanilla. I already have those.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I know they have sandalwood, frank & myrrh which i love for myself, patchouli and they have mixed scents also.* Ylang ylang is like a flower scent, i will make one for myself in ylang ylang and vanilla. I already have those.



La Colocha

So, are you making them with a Butter?  So, can you find a "base" to make daily moisturizers?  

I haven't studied up on the 'bases' erplexed'cause I know I ain't gon' do it.

How are you gon' whip them up?


----------



## mkd

T, I am glad your scalp is feeling better!  That can't be comfortable. 

I love darcy's cherry kernel oil.  I really hope I like the one I bought too.  This is the site I ordered from 4 Oz Cherry Kernel Oil -


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, I am glad your scalp is feeling better!  That can't be comfortable.
> 
> I love darcy's cherry kernel oil.  I really hope I like the one I bought too.  This is the site I ordered from 4 Oz Cherry Kernel Oil -



mkd

I think what makes hers so wonderful is the smell.  IA:  It is a really good lightweight oil.  I love it too.

So, will you add Cherry EO to this for the scent?


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone
i went to the PO this morning to pick up my packages and what a nice surprise my anita grant was there too and i didnt even know. let me just say that i rubbed the sapote and coconut pomade in between my finger and its really silky. however, let me say that i dont know why people are going around saying this ish smells good. this stuff smells like an old clothes drawer that hadnt been opened in a while. i tell ya, it dont smell good.

anyway i got all my henna and i cant wait to mix it all up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hello everyone
> i went to the PO this morning to pick up my packages and what a nice surprise my anita grant was there too and i didnt even know. let me just say that i rubbed the sapote and coconut pomade in between my finger and its really silky. however, let me say that i dont know why people are going around saying this ish smells good. this stuff smells like an old clothes drawer that hadnt been opened in a while. i tell ya, it dont smell good.
> 
> anyway i got all my henna and i cant wait to mix it all up.



chebaby

Good Afternoon Che!

Glad your AG got there.  IK you were wondering what happened to it.  

I can't believe your P.O.!

I will pop the Cocosta in the mail Monday a.m.  So, know that it's on the way.


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> Why do we have to wait for packages? I hope one day in the future we can just order and it appears at our house.


 
That wouldnt be a good thing....if it were that easy people would have stashes that look like they are preparing for the apocalypse. I think that the wait gives you a bit more time to use up the stuff you have so it wont look_that_ bad.


----------



## chebaby

thanx T, i miss using that stuff but i know im not gonna use the old ones i have 

hey do you have any anita grant left  i want to send you the whipped butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thanx T, i miss using that stuff but i know im not gonna use the old ones i have
> 
> hey *do you have any anita grant left*  *i want to send you the whipped butter.*


 
chebaby

No Girl. 

Enjoy your Anita Grant. You've been waiting.

I'm sure you'll have something else........that I might want.....


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> So, are you making them with a Butter?  So, can you find a "base" to make daily moisturizers?
> 
> I haven't studied up on the 'bases' erplexed'cause I know I ain't gon' do it.
> 
> How are you gon' whip them up?


 
I'm not going to use a butter, its for a body oil. Just oils and frangrance that's it.


----------



## La Colocha

natura87 said:


> That wouldnt be a good thing....if it were that easy people would have stashes that look like they are preparing for the apocalypse. I think that the wait gives you a bit more time to use up the stuff you have so it wont look_that_ bad.


 
Girl that is why we have closets, attics, trunks, cubbyholes and basements for, hide that ish out of plain sight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I listed a Jar of Ori Organics on the Exchange Forum.  Just to see if there were any interested takers.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha  (& Others)

Do you have your BF Lists down?  I e-mailed Jasmines to see what she 'thought' she might have and she told me she was open to 'suggestions' --- 

She don't want my Suggestions....

FREE, FREE & FREE


----------



## Shay72

I finished a Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner. I have one back up. I'm focused on using it up because the smell is not working for me . It is a staple and I will reorder but after having a conversation with Claudie. I am down to staples with everything except protein stuff. Oh yeah I am working my way through all my creamy leave ins too bc I don't feel like I need them. Slowly but surely I will get there.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha  (& Others)
> 
> Do you have your BF Lists down?  I e-mailed Jasmines to see what she 'thought' she might have and she told me she was open to 'suggestions' ---
> 
> She don't want my Suggestions....
> 
> FREE, FREE & FREE


 
Yep, i already did half my qhemet order since she is closing on november first. I know what i want from hairveda( body products) and curlmart. That is really all that i am interested in.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair
Tell Dana 25-30% off and free shipping. 50% off is asking too much I think .


----------



## chebaby

i just mixed up my henna. im letting it sit because im lazy. its henna, water, amla, and evoo. i will mix in the honey when im ready to use. im using jamila henna and all the henna i got today are in silver packs. so im upset the ones in the store comes in plastic. and the jamila is so silky in touch compared to the dulhan i used before. so i cant wait to see how it goes.

im gonna leave it in for 2-3 hours. first i have to shampoo really well, theres gunk on my scalp because i never shampoo really well because i never put anything on my scalp. i guess it builds up.

im still a tad bit sick so im staying in all weekend. i cant wait to slip in some sweats fresh out the dryer and read a good book or thread 
im sipping green tea now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I finished a Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner. I have one back up. I'm focused on using it up because the smell is not working for me . It is a staple and I will reorder but after having a conversation with Claudie. I am down to staples with everything except protein stuff. Oh yeah I am working my way through all my creamy leave ins too bc I don't feel like I need them. Slowly but surely I will get there.



Shay72

I tried this the other day when my head was a "Towering Inferno" :burning:and it worked great. 

 I only have 1 bottle though.  I really like it.  The Honeysuckle eh..not so much.

I want to re-order, but I wonder if I should just stick to HV for my Co-Wash Conditioners, so I am torn (because I did like it)?

I wish I hadn't fell out with that Fool Ori.:buttkick:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> IDareT'sHair
> *Tell Dana 25-30% off and free shipping.* 50% off is asking too much I think .



Shay72

Done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i just mixed up my henna. im letting it sit because im lazy. its henna, water, amla, and evoo. i will mix in the honey when im ready to use. im using jamila henna and all the henna i got today are in silver packs. so im upset the ones in the store comes in plastic. and the jamila is so silky in touch compared to the dulhan i used before. so i cant wait to see how it goes.
> 
> im gonna leave it in for 2-3 hours. first i have to shampoo really well, theres gunk on my scalp because i never shampoo really well because i never put anything on my scalp. i guess it builds up.
> 
> im still a tad bit sick so im staying in all weekend. i cant wait to slip in some sweats fresh out the dryer and read a good book or thread
> im sipping green tea now.


 
@chebaby

I'm glad you got a "Better Quality" Henna. I've read some threads where people said they had Sticks, Dirt, rocks  etc....in their Henna (Not Good).

The finer sifted henna is always good. That's why I like Mehandi. I don't care that people say it costs too much. 

I LOVE it. (And her Indigo). I've always gotten perfect results.


----------



## La Colocha

Well i guess i will be ordering from jasmines too. I need shower gels anyway and avon doesn't carry my favorite scents anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yep, i already did half my qhemet order since she is closing on november first. I know what i want from hairveda( body products) and curlmart. *That is really all that i am interested in.*



La Colocha  That's Good.

My Carts are still too Top Heavy!

I really need to scale back but tryna' think where & with who?  

I just added something else into my Qhemet Cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Well i guess i will be ordering from jasmines too. I need shower gels* anyway and avon doesn't carry my favorite scents anymore.



La Colocha

Girl, she sent me One of the Best Shower Gels I've smelled in a Long Time (as a Sample)

It smells wonderful.  I'm saving it.

*Any Suggestions on How she should structure her Sale?*oke:


----------



## Shay72

I think I might actually go back to shampoo. I had to shampoo the other day bc of the butter incident and I love how clean my hair was. I just have to find the right one because although clean I feel like my hair is a little drier than it normally is right now. So I will work through my shampoos and shampoo bars but ultimately will be looking for a new shampoo. I tried the bars because I thought they might be more convenient. I've realized I don't like bar soap,bar shampoo, or bar facial cleansers. I prefer liquid.


----------



## chebaby

T, i heard the same thing about bad henna and sticks and stuff. i can already tell thats not the case with this henna.
oh i forgot i got hibiscus too. dont know what to do with it though. lol.

for black friday i think i might order from curlmart and thats a big maybe because i dont really need anything. maybe some mhc olive you and type 4 hair cream. maybe curl junkie hibiscus leave in.
and bulk henna thats for sure. from ayurnaturalbeauty because i had a great time buying from them.


----------



## faithVA

Shay72 said:


> I just have to find the right one because although clean I feel like my hair is a little drier than it normally is right now.



I have been considering trying the buffering technique where you squeeze the excess water and shampoo out and then apply the conditioner on top before rinsing. Its supposed to clean the hair but not leave it so dry.

Has anyone every tried this?


----------



## mkd

Shay, I like to shampoo my hair too.  For some reason my hair behaves better if I shampoo it twice a week.  

IdareT'Hair I don't have cherry fragrance.  I have 4 different fragrances on hand right now.  The only one I can remember right now is acai.  I will probably play around with what I have.  I wish I had a cherry scent though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, i heard the same thing about bad henna and sticks and stuff. i can already tell thats not the case with this henna.
> oh i forgot i got hibiscus too. dont know what to do with it though. lol.
> 
> for black friday i think i might order from curlmart and thats a big maybe because i dont really need anything. maybe some mhc olive you and type 4 hair cream. maybe curl junkie hibiscus leave in.
> and bulk henna thats for sure. from *ayurnaturalbeauty *because i had a great time buying from them.


 
chebaby

I've heard Really Good things about this Company.

*off to look at curlmart cart again*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Shay, I like to shampoo my hair too.  For some reason my hair behaves better if I shampoo it twice a week.
> 
> IdareT'Hair I don't have cherry fragrance.  I have 4 different fragrances on hand right now.  The only one I can remember right now is acai.  I will probably play around with what I have. * I wish I had a cherry scent though.*



mkd

IK.  That's what makes That Oil soooooo intoxicating (for some strange reason)


----------



## La Colocha

Um ok, i might not order from jasmines because i think bath and body works will have a bf sale. I need shower gels to go with my oils and buttercreams from hairveda. I wish she would come out with shower gels. I like her soaps but shower gels are so much easier to use.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I took a bunch of Stuff outta my Curlmart Cart, but I'm sure it will all be back in there before BF!


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, I'm chilling too this weekend, tooth better advil every 6 hrs.  
T, I don't need anything for BF so I'm see what the sales because most of the sales offset shipping. I'm get some ayurveda too, her service is fast. 
Shay I had to go back to shampooing twice a week like Mkd my hair feels great. DC and steaming makes up for the shampooing and keeps my hair soft. Shay you could prepoo with conditioner than shampoo. I can cowash with ayurveda powder which does clean.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, I'm chilling too this weekend, tooth better advil every 6 hrs.
> *T, I don't need anything for BF so I'm see what the sales because most of the sales offset shipping. I'm get some ayurveda too, her service is fast. *Shay I had to go back to shampooing twice a week like Mkd my hair feels great. DC and steaming makes up for the shampooing and keeps my hair soft. Shay you could prepoo with conditioner than shampoo. I can cowash with ayurveda powder which does clean.



Ltown Send me the Link @ bolded, so I can see what she has...........

Thanks Ltown

And don't be Fussing @ me!


----------



## chebaby

i had planned on twisting my hair with kbb milk and cream but i might try anita grant pomade funky smell and all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i had planned on twisting my hair with kbb milk and cream but i might try *anita grant pomade funky smell and all.*



chebaby

Old, Musty Clothes in a Drawer Uh??????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

btw:

I just spoke w/Jasmines.

They do not do enough Volume to Offer Free Shipping.

However, I suspect the Sales will still be really good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I'm on my 3rd cup of Tea.

Getting ready to pull out the Snuggie.  It's chilly in here.

La Colocha

What you doin'?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I'm on my 3rd cup of Tea.
> 
> Getting ready to pull out the Snuggie.  It's chilly in here.
> 
> La Colocha
> 
> What you doin'?


 
Trying to figure out what im going to do, I will make dh's stuff later. Well i can get my budget together for next month because there are a lot of things i want to buy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Trying to figure out what im going to do, I will make dh's stuff later. *Well i can get my budget together for next month because there are a lot of things i want to buy*.


 
La Colocha

Girl, That's Funny Cause I was working on the exact same thing.erplexed  

What did you ever decide to do about your PT job? 

Are you still thinking about it?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Girl, That's Funny Cause I was working on the exact same thing.erplexed
> 
> What did you ever decide to do about your PT job?
> 
> Are you still thinking about it?


 
I start in november, and i have been offered ot from another department. I will do both.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I start in november, and i have been offered ot from another department. I will do both.*


 
La Colocha

WOW Girl!  

That sounds like a lot?erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> WOW Girl!
> 
> That sounds like a lot?erplexed


 
I know it sounds like a lot but i have done more before. I say get the money while its there. May look up next year and have no job. Doesn't look like the economy is getting any better anytime soon.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown Send me the Link @ bolded, so I can see what she has...........
> 
> Thanks Ltown
> 
> And don't be Fussing @ me!




T, glad you are better this is a sign to be careful your scalp is sensitive. Here is the link her vendor thread is very active: 
AyurNatural Beauty | Ayurveda | Ayurvedic Products | Ayurvedic Herbs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I know it sounds like a lot but i have done more before. I say get the money while its there.*



La Colocha

That's a Good way to look at it Girl.


----------



## Brownie518

One of Che's posts reminded me that its getting time to reevaluate my moisturizers due to the temperature. I'll probably be using that Bee Mine, Heavy Cream, and my Hydratherma Naturals growth lotion. I think the stuff I got from Marie Dean might be okay to use, also. Last year, I also used Sunshine so I hope she gets down on that soon. 

T, as for BF, I know I'll get Qhemet, Jasmine's, Shescentit, and Claudie's. Shescentit, I'll probably only get 2 16oz Okra Reconstructors. If I like the Methi Setiva, I'll also get Hairveda. I'm going to try that on my next wash. Qhemet will be 2 Heavy Cream and a Detangling Ghee.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> One of Che's posts reminded me that its getting time to reevaluate my moisturizers due to the temperature. I'll probably be using that Bee Mine, Heavy Cream, and my Hydratherma Naturals growth lotion. I think the stuff I got from Marie Dean might be okay to use, also. Last year, I also used Sunshine so I hope she gets down on that soon.
> 
> *T, as for BF, I know I'll get Qhemet, Jasmine's, Shescentit, and Claudie's. Shescentit, I'll probably only get 2 16oz Okra Reconstructors. If I like the Methi Setiva, I'll also get Hairveda. I'm going to try that on my next wash. Qhemet will be 2 Heavy Cream and a Detangling Ghee.*



Brownie518

WOW!  Errrbody's gettin' there lists together fast. 

I'm still unsure.  I got All of the one's you said and Komaza and MHC.  I got to get it narrowed down more. 

Oh, yeah & Christine Gant & Njoi!

*LAWD...does a slow brother franklin roll*


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> WOW!  Errrbody's gettin' there lists together fast.
> 
> I'm still unsure.  I got All of the one's you said and Komaza and MHC.  I got to get it narrowed down more.
> 
> Oh, yeah & Christine Gant & Njoi!
> 
> *LAWD...does a slow brother franklin roll*


 
T, take a notepad and go into stashville and list what you have from the companies you want to buy from, list what you are low on and what you have enough of. Then do your carts from there.  It should really help you narrow it down. I hope. I wrote everything down and it helped me. Also that is one of the reasons why i got some qhemet early. I want to see if i really need multiples.


----------



## Brownie518

I didn't make a list but I did hit up the stash and see what I'll be needing. I made 'mental' notes, I guess. I'm really going to try and stick to them notes, too....


----------



## Brownie518

Has anyone seen the movie 'Jonah Hex'? Or Splice?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> T, glad you are better this is a sign to be careful your scalp is sensitive. Here is the link her vendor thread is very active:
> AyurNatural Beauty | Ayurveda | Ayurvedic Products | Ayurvedic Herbs



Girl, You Right about that!  

I've always had "sensitive" skin, but never had a Reaction this bad before.

Thanks for the Link.  Now I know where I'll be getting my JBCO.

Ya'll keep me posted if they have a "SALE"


----------



## Shay72

La Colocha said:


> Um ok, i might not order from jasmines because i think bath and body works will have a bf sale. I need shower gels to go with my oils and buttercreams from hairveda. I wish she would come out with shower gels. I like her soaps but shower gels are so much easier to use.


She sells bodywashes LC. That's primarily what I stock up on. As usual her scents are on point. 



Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, I'm chilling too this weekend, tooth better advil every 6 hrs.
> T, I don't need anything for BF so I'm see what the sales because most of the sales offset shipping. I'm get some ayurveda too, her service is fast.
> Shay I had to go back to shampooing twice a week like Mkd my hair feels great. DC and steaming makes up for the shampooing and keeps my hair soft. Shay you could prepoo with conditioner than shampoo. I can cowash with ayurveda powder which does clean.


Ayurnatural Beauty is great . I think I will try that buffer method FaithVA was talking about. I believe it is what Kimmaytube does. If that doesn't work I will try your idea.

I guess things are dying left and right up in this joint . My steamer died. It happened on Thursday morning. I was in denial and went to use it today and . I'm not as devastated as I thought I would be. I'm also not pressed to get another one. I'm under the hooded dryer now. If I find the hooded dryer is not meeting my needs then I will purchase a new steamer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *T, take a notepad and go into stashville and list what you have from the companies you want to buy from, list what you are low on and what you have enough of. Then do your carts from there.* It should really help you narrow it down. I hope. I wrote everything down and it helped me. Also that is one of the reasons why i got some qhemet early. I want to see if i really need multiples.


 
Thanks Girl. I will do this.

Don't Hit Me Ya'll. 

I have some things in a Afroveda Cart!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Girl.* I will do this*.
> 
> Don't Hit Me Ya'll.
> 
> I have some things in a Afroveda Cart!


 
It does help.


----------



## faithVA

Shay72 said:


> I think I will try that buffer method FaithVA was talking about. I believe it is what Kimmaytube does.



It is the one Kimmay uses. I would love to hear how it works for you. I really want to try it but I have my hair up in kinky twists until mid November. But I plan to definitely try it when they come out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Re: Black Friday

Most of my stuff is currently in Qhemet & HV Cart.  

Followed a close 2nd by Komaza, SSI, MHC, Christine Gant.....

So, Hopefully BJ & 'nem will Hook a Sista' Up!:sweet:


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Has anyone seen the movie 'Jonah Hex'? Or Splice?


 
If splice is what i think it is, i have seen it and its very twisted.


----------



## mkd

None of the scents I have smell anywhere near as good as Darcys.  I may not even scent the oil at all.  I am wearing a twist out today , I am going to retwist with the darycs peach kernel oil T sent me tonight. 

T, whats in your HV cart?

I have NO idea what I am getting on BF.  I really don't need anything.  Maybe curl junkie stuff and if I need more, KBB.

chebaby, have you put your henna in?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, whats in your HV cart?*



mkd

I have the:

2 Acai Phyto Berry Conditioner
2 MoistPRO
2 Green Tea Butter


**it will depend what she has on sale.  i will adjust everything to the sale**

In My Qhemet

AOHC
BRBC
Detangling Ghee
OHHB
Grape Seed & Tea Tree Pomade


----------



## Shay72

faithVA said:


> It is the one Kimmay uses. I would love to hear how it works for you. I really want to try it but I have my hair up in kinky twists until mid November. But I plan to definitely try it when they come out.


Oh mid November is good. By that time I would feel comfortable giving a review.


----------



## chebaby

im sitting here with the henna in now. im scared about color. i heard jamila was more "potent" when it comes to color and my hands are orange 

this henna is much better quality as far as texture goes. granted the other one had other powders mixed in but this one is so smooth. i put the rest in the freezer.
its only been in for 30 minutes so far.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im sitting here with the henna in now. im scared about color. i heard jamila was more "potent" when it comes to color *and my hands are orange*
> 
> this henna is much better quality as far as texture goes. granted the other one had other powders mixed in but this one is so smooth. i put the rest in the freezer.
> its only been in for 30 minutes so far.



chebaby 

Girl, You know Good & Well you 'Pose to Use Rubber Gloves with that Mess!


----------



## chebaby

i know T, but you know im lazy 
i thought if i washed my hands with the harshes shampoo i have, carols daughter mint something, it wouldnt stain. last time i had a tiny bit of orange and i washed them with cd shampoo and it washed down the drain. not so much this time


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Girl, You know Good & Well you 'Pose to Use Rubber Gloves with that Mess!


It's getting scary up in here. That's exactly what I said to myself when I read her post .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i know T, but you know im lazy*
> *i thought if i washed my hands with the harshes shampoo i have, carols daughter mint something, it wouldnt stain. last time i had a tiny bit of orange and i washed them with cd shampoo and it washed down the drain. not so much this time*




chebaby 

Chile.....Get You A Pack of Rubber Gloves!


----------



## Shay72

On another note these ghetto a$$ smileys are getting on my nerves. Like we got 'em for half price or from Keisha 'nem and that's why they cut off.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> It's getting scary up in here. *That's exactly what I said to myself when I read her post* .



And.....That's pretty bad when you use CD to try to remove Henna-Stains!

Like it's Turpentine or something 

That Stuff Must be Terrible!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Sitting here Cracking Up at Che's ORANGE-HANDS!   

*i don't know why....but that just broke me down*

chebaby

I'm sorry for laughing because you coulda' laughed at me with my Scalp All A Blaze:heated:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72

I know you were asking about Jasmines Hair Rebuilder.  It's a Great Product.  I know you like Super Thick, Rich DC'ers and it's definitely All That.

Also, it's on Sale this week on her Sweet Deals......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, girl that shampoo can clean anything lol. just dont let it touch your hair lmao 

i just rinsed the henna out. it was a little hard to get out because the pressure in that shower was not good. and once it was out my hair felt dry and tangled but as soon as the vo5 hit my hair is was smooth sailing lol. i then followed up with curl junkie hibiscus deep conditioner for about 10 minutes.
im all out so i will repurchase next month.

my hair is all big and clumpy and i dont know if it is from the henna or the curl junkie but i like it. in some light my hair looks burgandy and in others it looks brown/auburn.

i dont think my hair got enough moisture from the curl junkie so i will deep condition with something else.


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> IDareT'sHair, girl *that shampoo can clean anything lol. just dont let it touch your hair[/B] lmao
> 
> \*


*

.................. *


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby said:


> T, i heard the same thing about bad henna and sticks and stuff. i can already tell thats not the case with this henna.
> *oh i forgot i got hibiscus too. dont know what to do with it though. lol.
> *
> for black friday i think i might order from curlmart and thats a big maybe because i dont really need anything. maybe some mhc olive you and type 4 hair cream. maybe curl junkie hibiscus leave in.
> and bulk henna thats for sure. from ayurnaturalbeauty because i had a great time buying from them.


 
I mix my mine in with the Henna because I want the red undertones.  I don't know if it adds to the conditioning properties but my hair has become more red in certain light and my black (natural color) looks richer.  Which could be just from better health.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Orange hands!!!  My tub (which is already a peach color) turns color from henna.  It has taken a while to get the stains out.  It wasn't even budging with bleach.  That is why I always were my gloves and my nails still stain a slight orange color when I'm rinsing my hair.

I can't wait to henna Thursday.  I got a new one to try.  I like the pre-mixed hennas because I know I wouldn't get the proportions right adding the other herbs and I still get good results.


----------



## Ltown

Good Sunday morning ladies!
Today I try to lighten my hair, I've been using bigen to cover my grays but it's just too dark, so tried silk element honey blonde NOTHING the back of my hair turn and that because I only use bigen on temple. I don't want to damage my hair with these dyes trying to lighten but I'm tired of the dark hair, my natural color is med brown. Hope you all don't get the temple grays SUCKS. 
I steamed today with Jasmine avacodo/silk. 
Vonnie what is this premix henna?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Good Sunday morning ladies!
> Today I try to lighten my hair, I've been using bigen to cover my grays but it's just too dark, so tried silk element honey blonde NOTHING the back of my hair turn and that because I only use bigen on temple. I don't want to damage my hair with these dyes trying to lighten but I'm tired of the dark hair, my natural color is med brown. Hope you all don't get the temple grays SUCKS.
> I steamed today with Jasmine avacodo/silk.
> Vonnie what is this premix henna?



Ltown

Hey Girl.  I couldn't get on most of the evening.  I don't know what's going on up in this piece, but it's very frustrating.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm totally frustrated with this site.  I was basically locked out most of the evening and eventually gave up.

I'm on my way to Brunch w/some Friends, hopefully, I'll be able to get back up in this piece when I return.


----------



## chebaby

i was wondering where you were last night T.
i took some medicine ad was knocked out so early so im up now 

the orange hands are practically gone. same thing happened last time but this time i let the henna sit for about 2 hours which is why theres more color. one more rinse with the cd shampoo and all gone


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ltown said:


> Good Sunday morning ladies!
> Today I try to lighten my hair, I've been using bigen to cover my grays but it's just too dark, so tried silk element honey blonde NOTHING the back of my hair turn and that because I only use bigen on temple. I don't want to damage my hair with these dyes trying to lighten but I'm tired of the dark hair, my natural color is med brown. Hope you all don't get the temple grays SUCKS.
> I steamed today with Jasmine avacodo/silk.
> *Vonnie what is this premix henna?*


 
The premix henna are the= Karishma, Nupur that have other ayurvedic herbs mixed in with the henna.  I wasn't sure henna was even for me so i didn't want to invest in all the extra herbs and bought the karishma after researching it here.  Its been out of stock for a while at ayrunaturals so i bought the nupur 9 blend


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Hey Girl.  I couldn't get on most of the evening.  I don't know what's going on up in this piece, but it's very frustrating.


Taking forver for a page to open.It's not taking as long this morning but it's still too long .


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Hey Girl.  I couldn't get on most of the evening.  I don't know what's going on up in this piece, but it's very frustrating.


T, I actually thought baby boy came through again that why you were not here.
I think the changes they done here is not support with the search engine, every week we are having problems.


----------



## Ltown

I'm officially retiring from rollersetting, I can't get them tight, with snap, clips or pins. It even worst since being natural.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Am I the only one having 'problems' getting up in this mug?


----------



## Brownie518

Everybody still having issues? The pages are still taking a while to load. I'm home 'sick' today, watching NBA preseason. 

I wonder how long I'll take to use this gallon on Moist 24/7??


----------



## La Colocha

I have been having problems with this site since last night and its getting really annoying.


----------



## La Colocha

Last night i couldn't even scroll down the whole page to post, today is a little better. Going to moisturize with knot today and sweet almond oil. The oil will be used up. I had a change on my black friday list. I won't be buying from hairveda. My last purchases for this year will be from curlmart and my conditioner base.


----------



## mkd

The site is loading really slowly for me too.  its annoying. 

Ltown, I like pins and mesh rollers the best but i saw some breakage using them so i had to stop.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I have been having problems with this site since last night and its getting really annoying.



I want a "New" Cousin....................*rolls eyes*

btw:  I used up 1 Jasmine Babbasu Xtreme.  I think I have 1 or 2 backups.  *rolls eyes again real hard*


----------



## La Colocha

Going to start baggying a few hours a day also during fall and winter to help keep in moisture also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Going to start baggying a few hours a day also during fall and winter to help keep in moisture also.*



La Colocha

Me Too.  I did when my Scalp was a "Towering Inferno"  I plan to do it more often as well as Pull Out My Mastex Heat Cap.  I loved using it last winter and will pull it out again soon.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair I really like Darcy's peach kernel milk.  I used just a tiny bit on my ends last night and retwisted my hair.  Thanks again!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> IDareT'sHair I really like Darcy's peach kernel milk.  I used just a tiny bit on my ends last night and retwisted my hair.  Thanks again!



mkd

I thought it might work well for your hair.  It's light enough not to weigh you down.  Glad you like it.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Me Too.  I did when my Scalp was a "Towering Inferno"  I plan to do it more often as well as Pull Out My Mastex Heat Cap.  I loved using it last winter and will pull it out again soon.


 
I am going to do it the few hours that i am at home, and i probably won't have to moisturize everyday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I am going to do it the few hours that i am at home, and i probably won't have to moisturize everyday.



Sorry. It's. Taken. Me. SOOOOOOO. Long. To. Reply. *rolls eyes*


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sorry. It's. Taken. Me. SOOOOOOO. Long. To. Reply. *rolls eyes*


 
I know right, i been done went on to glory by the time this posts, lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I know right, i been done went on to glory by the time this posts, lmao.


 
Chile........You Ain't Neva' Lied. *cracks up & rolls eyes*

I don' cooked dinner, washed dishes, done my Hair, took 3-4 showers, made a cup of tea.............watched 4-5 Movies and the 3 Sequels, waited on them to come out with a Part 4......all waiting on this to Post.

Somebody need to talk they Cuzin'


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> Going to start baggying a few hours a day also during fall and winter to help keep in moisture also.


 
I've been wearing my hair in a ponytail for the last 2 or 3 weeks to limit the manipulation. BTW, I am 3 months post and this is the longest I have EVER stretched. I baggy my ponytail every night and my hair loves it. My ends look so healthy. 

IDareT'sHair - That Crece Pelo rinse and dc are the business! Slip city! Thanks again!


----------



## La Colocha

T you are crazy.

If anyone is interested, target has 50%-75% off on beanies, berets, slouchy hats, scarves and purses. Also ugg looking house shoes are marked down and body products were on clearance also. It wasn't in the flyer and i know some targets sell different things. Just wanted to put that out there just in case anyone goes to keep an eye out. I was going to order my beanies off etsy but got them at target for $2.00 a piece.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

I'm sorry that the site is acting up.  I've been lurking.  

I did a cute lil style with my hair today.  I made a lil bump in the front and put the rest in a banana clip.  The frizzie part didn't look to bad.  I put a few curlers in it and it was a decent style.

2 more Days until Wash Day Relief


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> IDareT'sHair - That Crece Pelo rinse and dc are the business! Slip city! Thanks again!



Americka

I have 'more' (of that) & others so let me know when you're ready.................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Don' Ate 4-5 Sammiches......Walked a Country Mile, Milked 3 Cows and Churned 5lbs of Butta' waiting on this to Post.


----------



## La Colocha

Added oyin to the black friday list. I always wanted to try their bath stuff but never got around to it.
I want the honey wash, after bath oil and honey water in black cedar fig and coco mango. That will replace what i was going to get from hairveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Added oyin to the black friday list. I always wanted to try their bath stuff but never got around to it.
> I want the honey wash, after bath oil and honey water in black cedar fig and coco mango. That will replace what i was going to get from hairveda.



I Narrowed down my Curlmart List substantially.  It was waaayyy outta control.  I limited it to 3 products.  2 CJ's & 1 Oyin so I hope they have a decent discount.  

I also adjusted my SSI, Qhemet & MHC Carts.  The only one that has stayed the same is HV.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Americka
> 
> I have 'more' (of that) & others so let me know when you're ready.................


 
I'll probably pm you next Monday or Tuesday (25th/26th)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

btw:  I ended up Washing/DC'ing my Hair.  It feels alot better (although not 100%)  But at least I was able to wash some of the Oil out of it.

I will still take it easy.  What a terrible experience.  *i eliminated them totally from my bf list*
*side eyes* I still have a few more things from them, so that's enough for me.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> The site is loading really slowly for me too.  its annoying.
> 
> Ltown, I like pins and mesh rollers the best but i saw some breakage using them so i had to stop.



I went to see N-secure(SUCKED)


Hey Mkd, I used the mesh too but it's been so long since I used them I forgot how. My hair came out good but the ends are raggy/frizzy. I got to learn how to flat iron/press my hair. I used serum but I think I need more heat.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thinking about what I will use this week.  Hopefully, I can use up some things.  I am almost out of EVOO.  I will replace it at some point.  (Not sure when).

I'm about 1/2 way through a Jar of Vatika Frosting. (I have 1 back up, which I am most thankful for & appreciative of)

I really haven't been 'pressed' to buy a whole lot this month.  I admit I've had a few relaspses, but they weren't at all as bad as they coulda' been.  Maybe, I am finally turning a Corner.

Naahhhh..........


----------



## La Colocha

My sweet almond oil is gone and i am very low on a bottle of knot today. It should be gone this week or the by the weekend.


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone
ive been knocked out all day lol. that cold medicine dont play


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> Girl that is why we have closets, attics, trunks, cubbyholes and basements for, hide that ish out of plain sight.


 
Out of sight, out of mind...and if I dont see it I might not think I have it, so it has to be remotely visible for me. I actually keep mine in a tote, my sister tried to pick it up yesterday and was like "Ohh man, I think I pulled a hammy!"


----------



## mkd

Ltown, I used to roll with the mesh rollers really tightly.  The roots were super straight and smooth but i noticed breakage from the roller being too tight as my hair dried.  

I may go back to roller setting this fall.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I gave away some products and clothes to some friends at church.

I have a little bit left of the Jessicurl Aloeba which I still have a full liter back up.

I've nearly used up the Profectiv (its soybean oil based).

I figured my reggie for Tuesday.
PrePoo- Skala G3 (will use up)
Poo-Baking Soda & diluted SSI Jojoba Hemp, a touch of ORS Chelating
Protein- mix last of Joico Kpak with Mozeke Carrot (will use up)and egg or banana baby food
Moisture- Banana Burlee
Leave in- KBB milk/nectar, Mozeke 4 in 1
Twist- some butter

I'm super excited about my wash day.  36 hours until Wash Day Relief!!!


----------



## La Colocha

This site is still acting up, it took over two minutes for this page to load. I will try back later and if it doesn't work. I will see yall tommorrow.


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone.
im tired of my hair right now so i put in some twists. i actually like them. i used coconut confidence and AV whipped gelly. im almost finished with this 8oz jar.
my new weekly regi is to pre poo with vatika oil, shampoo, and henna, amla, or just deep condition. then i will add leave in and put my hair in 6 big twists to air dry and stretch the hair and then when dry i will put in smaller twists.


----------



## Minty

bout to order a big container of Darcy's Pumpkin. 

I have passed the 10 week threshold and don't know why in the world I did a henna two weeks ago. I'm still dealing with the dryness from that. The tangles are ridiculous. I think I might go to a no-poo reggie for a while cause I still haven't found a poo that does not give me crazy tangles after 8wks post. Tangles gives me breakage. But I'm not ready to relax yet so I'm going to have to work on this. 

So anyhoo what's going on ladies?


----------



## Charz

[video=youtube;W7zUpP9Bo7s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7zUpP9Bo7s[/video]

I love me some Whitney Impressions.


----------



## natura87

My sister "straightened" my hair last night...she started at 11:30 and finished at 1:45. Its not completely straight but it is good enough for me. I should be APL by January, I've got a second job(actually in my feild!!!) and I start November 1st. I have an orientation for it tomorrow.


I found a BSS that carries TW products and I bought the Protective Mist bodifier. I'm not sure how to use it but it is so thick that I think I will have to dilute it. This is a big deal becuase it is almost impossible to find products catering to natural hair in my area.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies, See see how long this takes to post.  *shrugs*  Imma be asking for some kind of refund or rebate in a minute *rolls eyes*

Glad to be home and outta that wig!  Still babying my Scalp.  I am using MHC Buttery Soy.  I hope it helps to soothe everything.


----------



## chebaby

[email protected] asking for a refund.


----------



## chebaby

the henna made my hair an orange color i do not like. however my hair is in twists right now so it doesnt matter. my hair is getting darker though and i will continue to henna although i do not plan to henna the front of my hair any longer because i dont want it to loosen. so every time i henna my hair i will leave that front section out and put amla on that section.


----------



## La Colocha

T i am about with you, this is crazy taking that long for the page to load. Im a damn grandma now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Don't see my last post?  hmm?  That's strange.  That's the one where I was asking for a refund or rebate up in this piece.

They shouldn't have changed the format w/o working out all the bugs.  This is ridiculous.


----------



## La Colocha

I just went through menopause waiting for this post to load.


----------



## chebaby

yall are crazy lol. it is taking forever though.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I just went through menopause waiting for this post to load.



Hmp.  And Chile that ain't all...............

chebaby

I mailed your Oil today.  By the time you read this you'll prolly be done with the bottle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Your Daughter has Graduated from College by now hasn't she???

chebaby

btw:  I mailed your oil today, by the time you read this, you'll probably be finished with the bottle.


----------



## robot.

my mozeke shipped today. my steamer and new (face) moisturizer and cell phone covers arrived today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I done posted 7 or 8 times now and ain't none of them showed up.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Your Daughter has Graduated from College by now hasn't she???
> 
> @chebaby
> 
> btw:  I mailed your oil today, by the time you read this, you'll probably be finished with the bottle.


 
Yes girl, graduated college, got married and is working on her second child.Im out yall i can't take this no more.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! I so agree this site is pissing me off up/down every week.  I called dentist to get followup so he thinks I have inflammation so I got some codeine good sleep and antibiotics.   I'm getting sleepy so enjoy your evening!


----------



## Brownie518

Is the site still acting up??? 
Hey, I got a box from a poster here today. It had stickers on it saying the PO received it opened. It had been retaped and that joint was...........EMPTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ain't that about a b****!!! I couldn't believe it!! 

I want some Redken Chemistry shots...


----------



## natura87

I havent had my hair straight for a day and I am already itching for it to be curly again. I found another place where I can get my shea butter from and I saw some other "natural-ish" products that I might want to try. I'm going to stop by the Wegmans later on this week to see all that they have...I havent been in there to buy hair stuff in a while and Wegmans is the closest I am going to get to a Whole Foods or Trader Joes.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Is the site still acting up???
> Hey, I got a box from a poster here today. It had stickers on it saying the PO received it opened. It had been retaped and that joint was...........EMPTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ain't that about a b****!!! I couldn't believe it!!
> 
> I want some Redken Chemistry shots...



Brownie518, was it the box I sent you? What kind of janky boo**** is that?


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Is the site still acting up???
> Hey, I got a box from a poster here today. It had stickers on it saying the PO received it opened. It had been retaped and that joint was...........EMPTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ain't that about a b****!!! I couldn't believe it!!
> 
> I want some Redken Chemistry shots...


 
whhhaaatttt?????
omg i cant believe someone would do that. smh, thats a shame.


----------



## Shay72

@La Colocha & @IDareT'sHair
Ya'll are too much !

@mkd & @Brownie518
The post office is quite trifling these days . I stopped ordering from people that ship only FedEx. Now I think I will ship all my USPS stuff to my parents house. I will say it again...how are you in the business of delivering packages yet you can't ensure people actually receive them. Right now I only trust UPS.


----------



## robot.

i just checked the tracking for my mozeke, it's supposed to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> Is the site still acting up???
> Hey, I got a box from a poster here today. It had stickers on it saying the PO received it opened. It had been retaped and that joint was...........EMPTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ain't that about a b****!!! I couldn't believe it!!
> 
> I want some Redken Chemistry shots...




Whoa...wait..WHAT? What kinda hot mess is that? I would be livid...expecting a package of goodies only to be lied to. That aint right!!


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi Ladies!

I am tired. This site is driving me nuts.  I haven't bought anything, good times.


----------



## Shay72

I went to watch you tube videos to get away from this slow mess and there is a hot mess going on over there .


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I just got an email from Paypal about the O.O. and they won't refund my money.  They said since there was proof of shipment then they aren't responsible for anything after that.  Paypal said if this occurs again then I can claim fraud against O.O.  BBB says they only file complaints for monetary resolution due to shipping, damaged goods, etc not for poor customer services.  I don't care about the $30 and won't order another thing from them...EVER.


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 said:


> Whoa...wait..WHAT? What kinda hot mess is that? I would be livid...expecting a package of goodies only to be lied to. That aint right!!


 
Girl, I got all excited when I saw it, too!!! I was like  I got a package!!! ....I picked that joint up and was like hmmmmmm!!!  I was shaking it and everything!!!  They played me, for real!!!!


mkd - yes, girl, it was the one you sent!! Can you  believe that??? I about died!!! I was gonna PM you earlier but the site took 1000 minutes to load a page so I gave up.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, site still jacked up.  Vonnie sorry you did not get your money good you did not spend alot, this is why I won't be buying much from etsy or small business owners that are @#@@.  BF and Christmas time it gets worst because of the increase holiday orders. Well at least it's document on her business reviews.  

I'm starting school after work today, it's been years since I sat in classroom, I'm online person. So I'll probably be MIA on Tuesday. 

T, how's the scalp?


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, going to moisturize with knot today and castor oil, and going to use the tt pomade tommorrow. Haven't used up anything else yet. The site is still the same so i will check back again later.


----------



## Brownie518

Just saying HI just in case the site is still acting up later on. Everyone have a great day!!!


----------



## mkd

The board is acting crazy, I didn't mean to post twice.


----------



## mkd

They really need to get this site together.  This is absurd.

Brownie, I am really upset that the postal workers stole your products.  I can't stand dishonest people.  Why would they steal from you?


----------



## La Colocha

Lawd still not fixed yet, smdh.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Don't even know if I should post considering the site situation.

I started Wash Day Relief!!!

I prepooed with Skala G3 and was glad to see all my lil curlies coming back to life.  I fell asleep with the heat cap on and just now getting around to shampoo with Baking Soda, Black Soap, and ORS.  Cowashed with 24/7 mixed with Green Tea/Hibiscus.  

I'm sitting here now with Mozeke Carrot Protein, Joico KPak reconstructor, and egg.  I'll leave this one for at least an hour.  Moisture DC with Banana Burlee.

I used up the skala, mozeke, and the cowash mix so far.


----------



## natura87

I bought a vial of Shea Butter Oil on a whim.


----------



## Minty

I think I'll take a month off of the site until it gets fixed?!?!?! This is too much. 

Anyway hope you ladies are doing good! take care.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
i went to whole foods today and walked out with only green tea and hibiscus tea.
i started to purchase kinky curly pomade and giovanni direct leave in but i put them back. i have too many leave ins already and about 3 or 4 pomades so im good.


----------



## mkd

This site is acting a fool.  I can't believe they haven't fixed it.  I don't even feel like being bothered with it.


----------



## La Colocha

Yeah mk i might go over to nc for a while and lurk. I love my girls but if this site stays like this i won't be coming back.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Yeah mk i might go over to nc for a while and lurk. I love my girls but if this site stays like this i won't be coming back.


 
im on nc now reading up on the ayurvedic powders and what not.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Site is a Freakin' Joke!

Somebody Need a New Cousin.  

It's just that Simple.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ain't Seenth No Thread from the Mods or Nobody.  No apology.  No explanation.  No nothin'.  This needs to be addressed, so we can stop wasting our time.

Tell Us what is going on................


----------



## chebaby

this is very annoying. i like to come on here and talk and laugh with yall but this is taking all damn day. no good.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I ain't Seenth No Thread from the Mods or Nobody.  No apology.  No explanation.  No nothin'.  This needs to be addressed, so we can stop wasting our time.
> 
> Tell Us what is going on................


 
Some ladies in another thread said google chrome works better and some says it doesn't. Im not downloading gc for 1 site. I don't know what it is, it took me 23 minutes to read a 4 page thread. And yes i did time it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Going to spend my time elsewhere.  Probably listen to some podcasts.

Just rinsed the protein DC out.  Hair felt really strong.  I cooked the egg a lil but it came out easy.  I'll make sure to mix it more thoroughly next time.

I detangled with BB.  I took my time.  I wanted to see if I had any heat damage.  From what I can tell right now it's very minimal if any.  The protein really helped to define my curls.  Will DC for a while since my hot water heater is ackin funny.


----------



## Brownie518

I just logged on about 10 minutes ago. I read 3 PMs and this thread and so far it seems okay. As if it matters...all ya'll already bounced anyway....


----------



## chebaby

the site is still slow for me but not that bad. i takes almost a minute for the pages to load but not 20 minutes lmao.


----------



## Brownie518

I still have that issue where it goes to the first page of the thread when I submit a post. As I have been typing this, the page is still caling itself loading. But its much better than its been.


----------



## mkd

I have been lurking on NC a lot more lately because I just can't be bothered with this foolishness here.  The site has been tripping since sunday and like T said, no sticky explaining it or anything.  And like La said, I am damn sure no downloading google chrome just to look at this site.  That doesn't make a lick of sense.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm not liking my hair right now.  I knew I wasn't and  I was right. 

Even though I didn't cut that much off my hair feels mad short.  I went to some big chunky twists for a twist out tomorrow and out side of my texture feeling weird my hair and twists felt drastically shorter.  My hair was soaking wet too so it was definitely at its longest.  Now that it's drying it looks like the length it normally is.  This is why I hate straightening I get so paranoid after.


----------



## chebaby

vonnie, you will get what you cut off back in no time. it seems short now but give it 2 weeks and itll be back.

i ordered from curlmart so i wont be getting anything on BF. i ordered curl junkie hibiscus and banana leave in, hibiscus and banana deep fix, curl queen gel, AO BGA mask, CURLS cleansing cream, coconut sublime conditioner, and extacy tea conditioner.
the cleansing cream was one of the best shampoos i have ever used so i cant wait to get it. and the AO mas, man i love that stuff, its a great protein pre poo treatment.


----------



## La Colocha

Yall i can't do this anymore.  Going on hiatus. Mama t if you see this please send me an email  when the site is working again. The cursor is even acting up now, couldn't write anything for a few minutes. I see no one addressing the issue so i don't know if its permanent or what, but everybody take care.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Girl, I just downloading Google Chrome to get up in this Piece.  I don't know why they changed the site in the first place.

It's been totally unuser Friendly.  Lemme see if this goes through.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.....I'm a Google Chrome Head.  Let's see if it works.

I think I may Co-Wash when I get home from Work.  Itchy scalp  

Better, but still irritated.  I think my Skin (Hairline & Neck) is more irritated than my scalp.

I'll check in later today, to see if Site-Gate is working any better.

chebaby
Let me know if you get the Cocosta.


----------



## natura87

I havent had a problem getting in here. Whats going on?


----------



## mkd

Che, your haul sounds fabulous.  I think I am going to bite and and get the cj banana and hibiscus leave in.


----------



## Charz

I think I am going to pass on the BF QB sale. I have 4 bottles of KBB hair milk that I need to use up before they go bad. Because I am not ordering from KBB ever again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies...........

Just got finish Co-Washing.  Getting ready to Steam w/Jasmine Ultra Nourishing.

Seems like Chrome is working out after all.erplexed  

It was still a pain to add that just to get up in here.  Did anyone else install Chrome?


----------



## mkd

I didn't install it T.  I can't get on at all with windows explorer.  I use mozilla at home and it works better than explorer.  I am not downloading chrome.


----------



## chebaby

ok i was wrong. lol i was saying the site seems to be better but i take that back.
anyway mkd, i think you should try the hibiscus leave in. its heavy but you dont have to use anything under or over it. its good by itself. i will be using it for twist outs.

T, i got the cocasta today, thank you. this bottle is so much cuter than that bottle i had lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok i was wrong. lol i was saying the site seems to be better but i take that back.
> anyway mkd, i think you should try the hibiscus leave in. its heavy but you dont have to use anything under or over it. its good by itself. i will be using it for twist outs.
> 
> T, i got the cocasta today, thank you. this bottle is so much cuter than that bottle i had lol.



chebaby

Glad it came.  

Che, _(others)_ did you install Chrome?  I don't want to be the only one with Chrome on my Laptop. *le sigh*


----------



## chebaby

i didnt install crome and i dont think i will.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just got finished Steaming w/Jasmines.  

Will let it 'cool' and then do a cool water rinse.  Apply Leave-In & Oil and dry.

May get corrective Mid-November. 

Will continue to 'Nurse' Scalp until then.  

Still undecided if I am going to try to do it myself or have someone else do it.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i didnt install crome and i dont think i will.



chebaby & others

What is the Down-side about me having this on my Computer?  H-E-L-P


----------



## chebaby

i dont think there is a downside. i think when you download something like that you always have the option to use the regular google. when you download other browsers and whatnot, as far as i know, the other one is still on your computer so you can use which ever one you choose that day. i think lol


----------



## chebaby

and i forgot to say i got my shipping notice from curlmart. so i will probably get everything on monday. since its not usps i know i wont get it by friday


----------



## rosalindb

chebaby said:


> vonnie, you will get what you cut off back in no time. it seems short now but give it 2 weeks and itll be back.
> 
> i ordered from curlmart so i wont be getting anything on BF. i ordered curl junkie hibiscus and banana leave in, hibiscus and banana deep fix, curl queen gel,* AO BGA *mask, CURLS cleansing cream, coconut sublime conditioner, and extacy tea conditioner.
> the cleansing cream was one of the best shampoos i have ever used so i cant wait to get it. and the* AO mas*, man i love that stuff, its a great protein pre poo treatment.


I love the AO BGA mask too. I did a pre-poo treatment this weekend with the mask and organic virgin coconut oil. I wish they would sell this in the UK, I will have to restock from vitalglo again.


----------



## chebaby

i wish they sold it in whole foods so it would be easier to get but they dont. i got mine from curlmart.
i will use it once a month so i can keep it for a while.


----------



## La Colocha

T, emailed me and i tried googlechrome even though i don't like it, and it was still acting up for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> T, emailed me and i tried googlechrome even though i don't like it, and it was still acting up for me.



La Colocha

Are you still on Chrome?  It is working very fast for me?


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, well we back up Nothing new went to school last night I'm tired. I can't even get on here at work it's showing old post.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, well we back up Nothing new went to school last night I'm tired. I can't even get on here at work it's showing old post.



Ltown

Hope Class went well.

Yeah, it's a Mess.  And it's a Messed Up situation.

But I'm on Chrome, and it is working very fast.  Actually 'faster' than it's been in a long time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I didn't used up anything (which is kinda frustrating).  Maybe soon, I can use up some more stuff.  Or at least put a dent into something.

I'm about 1/2 through a Jar of Jasmine Rebuilder.  I've been using that weekly since I am seriously underprocessed and totally frustrated with that.  

And....after my Scalp Disaster, tryna' make sure I don't encounter no long term problems.  I like the Rebuilder & Reconstructor.  It's a bit on the pricey side, but it's nice & thick and feels incredible with Steam.  Definitely a Repurchase (when it's on Sale).


----------



## Shay72

Still slow here. Some parts faster and some parts not. On the landing page for this section of the forum  it looks as if no one has posted since 8am.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> I think I am going to pass on the BF QB sale. I have 4 bottles of KBB hair milk that I need to use up before they go bad. Because I am not ordering from KBB ever again.



Charz, what regimen/plan you come up with to straighten this winter? I did a roller set but ends were ruff, I need more practice and actually need a better hair dryer. That need to be the only thing I get BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of BF.....*side eyes* I'm still not sure what I'm going to get.  

It may really be scaled back.  I just noticed the 19th will be my last check in November (prior to BF)  Things might be a little 'scarce'


----------



## Brownie518

Has anyone addressed the issues yet? I would look but it would take too long. Well, anyway, I had a coupon for Sleekhair and got the Redken Smooth Down Chemistry shot. I've been reading up on them and I would like the Extreme, All Soft, and Real Control, too. I got the 3.5 Phase shot stuff, for chemically stressed hair. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Has anyone addressed the issues yet? I would look but it would take too long. Well, anyway, I had a coupon for Sleekhair and got the Redken Smooth Down Chemistry shot. I've been reading up on them and I would like the Extreme, All Soft, and Real Control, too. I got the 3.5 Phase shot stuff, for chemically stressed hair. I can't wait to try it!



Girl, I don't know if "they" addressed it or not?  

I know it's a HOTMESS.

I went ahead and installed Chrome this morning and so far so good.  It's working great for me.

Finished my Hair and put on a little Njoi Coconut Hairdressing.  Nice!

*hope it continues*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah.....Imma try to Hendigo next weekend (end of the month) So hopefully, my Scalp will be 100% by then. 

I want to do it before I relax mid-November.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where errrrbody at?

I guess the Ladies gave up on this mess.

Ya'll just need to go on and install Chrome!

We were just getting into some Good Fall/Winter Dialogue & errbody was around and posting  Americka was back..............before errrthang went South.


----------



## chebaby

T, do you think you should relax so soon after the scalp incident? i dont want you to do anything that may cause more pain.

i cant wait to use up the rest of my jamila henna mix. this time i will leave it on for 4 hours. the front section will only have a mix of amla and brahmi though.
after that i will condition with kbb mask.

i dont think i like jamila as much as dulhan so i will stick with that and if i like the nupur 9 herb mix i will continue to order that too.

i think im on a hibiscus kick. i tried the hibiscus tea and i dont think i like it. it tasted like regular bland tea at first which was good until i added a half tea spoon of splinda. man i think it had a bad reaction lmao that stuff tasted so sweet and medicine like. maybe i should just add honey? but im not a fan of honey.


----------



## La Colocha

Im supposed to be on hiatus but i miss this place, t i will try gc tommorrow even though i don't think i should have to. Why would you install a system that is not compatible with everything? And also my biggest thing is as many days as this has gone on for no one has said anything. Not even a simple i will look into it. That is like saying a big f you, google chrome or die. This doesn't sit well with me at all and the type of person that i am i seriously want to say f u too and go somewhere else where i can post that is free. But i have e-relationships with you all and that is the only reason why i still come here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Im supposed to be on hiatus but i miss this place, t i will try gc tommorrow even though i don't think i should have to. Why would you install a system that is not compatible with everything? And also my biggest thing is as many days as this has gone on for no one has said anything. *Not even a simple i will look into it. That is like saying a big f you, google chrome or die. This doesn't sit well with me at all and the type of person that i am i seriously want to say f u too and go somewhere else where i can post that is free. But i have e-relationships with you all and that is the only reason why i still come here.*



La Colocha

I agree. 

They know what a Huge Following they have on here and not even an Explanation or Sorry for the inconvenience was just kinda of 'tacky'.  It should have/could have been handled totally different (better).

It is unfortunate.  And I also agree, I shouldn't had to install something on my computer.  That sux too.
The whole thing is a negative.  Just like buying from a bad vendor.   I feel just as 'bitter'


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where errrrbody at?
> 
> I guess the Ladies gave up on this mess.
> 
> Ya'll just need to go on and install Chrome!
> 
> We were just getting into some Good Fall/Winter Dialogue & errbody was around and posting  Americka was back..............before errrthang went South.



I'm getting ready to crash as you know i'm be up at 4AM but I'm not downloading any program to view a forum. Heck folks view myspace, facebook and so many other forum without additional requirements. If it ain't broke don't fix it. Good night have good evening!


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Im supposed to be on hiatus but i miss this place, t i will try gc tommorrow even though i don't think i should have to. Why would you install a system that is not compatible with everything? And also my biggest thing is as many days as this has gone on for no one has said anything. Not even a simple i will look into it. That is like saying a big f you, google chrome or die. This doesn't sit well with me at all and the type of person that i am i seriously want to say f u too and go somewhere else where i can post that is free. But i have e-relationships with you all and that is the only reason why i still come here.


 
This sums up exactly how I feel.  Its the principal.  I don't want to have to download chrome just to use this ONE site.  And its messed up that no one has addressed this foolishness.  

Che, I am going to buy the cj butta leave in friday.  I rubbed it on my hands in the store and I think I can replace KBB  and a styler with it.  Do you think so?

I like hibiscus tea with honey. Its really good.


----------



## chebaby

i think the curl junkie leave in is thick and moisturizing enough to be used alone. when i used the kbb milk(original) and remember how thick it was compared to the new one, and the fact that i add a butter or styler over it, i think the curl junkie can be used alone in its place.
i know some people use the curl junkie honey leave in along with the coffee coco curl cream but i havent used that it a long while so i dont know.


----------



## natura87

I washed my hair to get it curly again...I finished a bottle of HE. I hate my hair straight, I really do. Its just so boring.


----------



## Ltown

natura87 said:


> I washed my hair to get it curly again...I finished a bottle of HE. I hate my hair straight, I really do. Its just so boring.



I hate straight hair too, and the styles never last too soft/fine.

Mkd how did the satin braidout turn out?


----------



## Brownie518

I was just typing this post and my words disappeared into thin air... They are really effin up with this site. 

Anyway, I finally used the Methi Setiva set and I loved it. My hair felt great after rinsing the Step 1,which I left on for 15 minutes. I left the Step 2 on for about an hour and my hair rinsed so smooth and silky and was so moisturized.  I loved it! My hair feels so good now that its dry. 

Soooo, still no word on what the hell is going on with the site???


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

natura87 said:


> I washed my hair to get it curly again...I finished a bottle of HE. I hate my hair straight, I really do. Its just so boring.


 
That was me too!!!  I thought I would like straight hair as a reprieve from curly but it was boring.


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> I hate straight hair too, and the styles never last too soft/fine.
> 
> Mkd how did the satin braidout turn out?


 
Ltown, it was cute actually.  I braided it dry and it was better after I rebraided it the second night.  I think I like curls better than waves though.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So yesterday I wore my chunky twist under a hat.  I took them out this morning and I didn't like the way they looked but I didn't care because I'm henna-ing today.

I mixed the Nupur 9 Blend Henna with Hibiscus.  I think I put a bit too much Hibiscus in it because it was really red when I mixed it.  I boiled water and put some green tea bags in it with a splash of ACV.  I mixed it well and let it sit for 7hours.  I don't know if there is less henna in the package because it seemed like I didn't have enough to do my hair.  I usually use 1/2 a mix per application.  I'm going to leave the henna in for 4 hours then DC with BB (will use up) and Komaza Olive Oil.  I have to go mentor so I'll wear a WnG this afternoon and twist up tonight.


----------



## natura87

Ltown said:


> I hate straight hair too, and the styles never last too soft/fine.
> 
> Mkd how did the satin braidout turn out?



My hair was way too fragile when it was straight, Apparently I have thin yet dense hair. I was able to go 2 days, then I caved and wet it.


----------



## Charz

Im not going to buy from Qhemet on Black Friday. I have 4 KBB hair milks to use up, because I will not be ordering them again with the new formulations.


----------



## La Colocha

Nikos has addressed the issue in the why is it taking so long thread, so now i can be more patient with what is going on with the site.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08, let me know how the henna turned out. i have that henna and i have hibiscus i want to use but i didnt think to mix them together. i heard hibiscus powder is really gritty no matter how you mix it.

i still have my twists in. im surprised lmao. i thought i would have been itching to take them out but im not. i had them pinned up for the last two days so last night i sprayed them with water so i could wear them down today and they look like kinky twists.
my donna marie shipped today so i should have it saturday. if so, thats what i will use to do those twists. next week im doing a chunky twist out with curl junkie. i think so far i like protective styling, i just need a break from my hair.
and my curlmart order should be here monday. im so excited lol.

last night and today i moisturized my twists with cocasta oil.


----------



## Brownie518

I just placed my Sephora order using the Friends & Family 20% off - FF2010. Anybody else getting anything?


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I just placed my Sephora order using the Friends & Family 20% off - FF2010. Anybody else getting anything?


 
When does the sale end ms. b? I need another urban decay primer potion. I got one last year in december and i have to cut this one open. I really like it.


----------



## chebaby

im thinking about making an order from massage warehouse for 1 liter giovanni smooth as silk conditioner, 1 liter giovanni direct leave in, and 1 liter giovanni tea tree conditioner. but im not sure yet. last time i ordered the liter of giovanni conditioner i went through it like it was water. but i wont be co washing everyday anymore so maybe i will.


----------



## Brownie518

I don't know how long the Friends & Family discount will be good. I checked the thread and no one mentioned how long. I'll see if I can find out.


----------



## Brownie518

I think its until 11/3, but don't quote me. I was trying to paste in the coupon thing but no go.

ok...*Fine print: * Sephora.com Friends & Family 20% off  offer valid through 11/03/10 at 11:59pm PST/PDT with any mechandise  order on Sephora.com.  Enter promotion code FF2010 in the promotion code  box during Sephora.com checkout to receive your discount.  Not valid in  retail stores, previous purchases, on Canadian online purchases, nor  with the purchase of eGift certificates or gift cards.  Cannot be used  in conjunction with other promotion codes.  A print out of this email is  not a substitution for the Friends and Family cards in store.  Sephora  reserves the right to end or change this promotion offer at any time.


----------



## La Colocha

My qhemet was shipped out today, love her. So hopefully it should be here by monday. Going to moisturize with knot today and castor oil. I thought the knot today would be gone by now but the bottle is holding on to dear life, lmao. At least i know how long a bottle will last me and its worth the 12 bucks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Anyway, I finally used the Methi Setiva set and I loved it. My hair felt great after rinsing the Step 1,which I left on for 15 minutes. I left the Step 2 on for about an hour and my hair rinsed so smooth and silky and was so moisturized.  I loved it! My hair feels so good now that its dry.



Brownie518

Thanks for the review on the Methi.  I was wondering if you had tried it yet & if so, how did you like it.  I can't wait to try it.  After I finish up this Jasmine and get my "Corrective"  I will either try that or the Okra.


----------



## chebaby

La, you just reminded me i have a half full bottle of kckt. i havent used it in forever. and i have a small jar of kccc, maybe i will try to use it on twists for a twist out and fluff with oil. maybe that'll take away the horrible crunch i get with it.
or maybe ill just toss it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.....I hope everyone is having a Pleasant evening.  

I just rubbed in some Njoi Coconut Hairdressing.  I am having 'some' shedding.  Nothing bad -- but hmp.erplexed

La Colocha  I will go see what cuz'n talmbout.  *rolls eyes*

Other than that, my bottle of JBCO shipped (that I bought when the site was messing up) I had to find somethin' to do.  

Ltown don't say nothin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Dang..........

Can I get a shout-out or something?erplexed

Where errrbody at?


----------



## Charz

La Colocha they have a professional size Primer Portion. It's a really good value and in a squeeze tube.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Dang..........
> 
> Can I get a shout-out or something?erplexed
> 
> Where errrbody at?


 
lmao heeeeeyyyyyyy  T  how goes it?
im here lurking and reading about products i should maybe one day in the long or near future give a try


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao heeeeeyyyyyyy  T  how goes it?
> im here lurking and reading about products i should maybe one day in the long or near future give a try


 
chebaby

Hey Girlie!

Keep me posted on prods if you find anything 'Good'


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Hey Girlie!
> 
> Keep me posted on prods if you find anything 'Good'


 
i will. honestly im not finding too much lol. i still want to try the MHC horsetail reconstructor and the komaza im still thinking about.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> La, you just reminded me i have a half full bottle of kckt. i havent used it in forever. and i have a small jar of kccc, maybe i will try to use it on twists for a twist out and fluff with oil. maybe that'll take away the horrible crunch i get with it.
> or maybe ill just toss it.



Mix just a tiny bit of oil when you apply your kt with you kccc on top to see how it does. You may not have too much crunch.



Charz said:


> La Colocha they have a professional size Primer Portion. It's a really good value and in a squeeze tube.


 
Thanks charz, i need to find out the shelf like because this tube lasts forever. Lawd knows how much is really left when i cut it open.


----------



## natura87

I want to DC my hair tonight, I dont even know with what though. I got stuck babysitting a 3, 4 and 6 year old so I probably wont get around to it until midnight. I want to make another butter or try to fix the one I made recently, I like it creamy and smooth and the last one I made was as hard as a rock.

I like the TW protective mist. I tried it out on my niece and her hair likes it too. I didnt have to dilute it, I thought I would but nope. So far, its looking like a definite repurchase.


----------



## La Colocha

I don't know if i have to work tommorrow night so wash day plans are on hold for now. I did find out that we are going to be extremely slow next year( hopefully not) but it was discussed in a meeting. So black friday will be scaled down to as little as possible. I have crossed out oyin and just plan on the bf sale at bath and body works. I will still get my knot today and conditioner. I will not do another qhemet order either, what i got should last me for a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I don't know if i have to work tommorrow night so wash day plans are on hold for now. I did find out that we are going to be extremely slow next year( hopefully not) but it was discussed in a meeting. So black friday will be scaled down to as little as possible. I have crossed out oyin and just plan on the bf sale at bath and body works. I will still get my knot today and conditioner. I will not do another qhemet order either, what i got should last me for a while.



La Colocha

I hear ya'.  Imma scale it wayyyy back too.  I will get a few things....not much tho'.erplexed


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! I just got back from working out tired. Nothing new with hair for me, now I got alot of products (hv, KCNT, etc...)   T, that no buy lasted 1 sec of a minute Girl you spend you $$ anytime, anyway you like How's the scalp?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies! I just got back from working out tired. Nothing new with hair for me, now I got alot of products (hv, KCNT, etc...)   T, that no buy lasted 1 sec of a minute Girl you spend you $$ anytime, anyway you like How's the scalp?



Ltown

I haven't really bought 'that' much *looks around*  Just 3 or 4 things this entire month and that's pretty good for me.  In fact, thats a RECORD!   _*seriously*_


The Scalp is better but my skin is totally irritated.  Calling my Derm in the a.m.


----------



## Americka

Evening, Ladies! I hope everyone is doing well.

I made 14 weeks post yesterday. I will relax this Saturday instead of the next as I had planned. I'm a little nervous and hope that I don't underprocess my hair.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ladies
Trying to get on and post has been a trial. I hope everyone is doing well.
I have narrowed my BF list done to HV,QB & SSI and only a few items from each if the discount is good.
I've used up my last honey hemp condish and I don't think I will repurchase.
Currently I'm trying to use up my extensive pomade collection. I will do twists with them.
I hope they fix things soon cuz it's frustrating me to no end.
Have a great night ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Evening, Ladies! I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I made 14 weeks post yesterday. I will relax this Saturday instead of the next as I had planned. I'm a little nervous and hope that I don't underprocess my hair.



Americka

I'm sure it will turn out fine.  

I _really_ wish you were here to Relax Me.

btw:  Congrats on 14 weeks!  Excellent!


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Americka
> 
> I'm sure it will turn out fine.
> 
> I _really_ wish you were here to Relax Me.
> 
> btw:  Congrats on 14 weeks!  Excellent!


 
Thanks, T! This is the longest I've ever stretched. I don't know if I will go this long again. I'm going to take a page out of your playbook and schedule everything I will do that day. 

If I were anywhere near you, I would be honored to assist you. Hey! Next time you self-relax, can you video tape it? That might help you with future self-relaxing sessions. Just a thought...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby- I liked the Nupur and Hibiscus combo.  I mix Hibiscus into all my hennas and always rinse and cowash after so if it is more gritty I'm used to it since that is normal for me.  I think I'll know with my next henna (next week maybe?) if  I really like the Nupur and if that will replace Karishma since its always on backorder.

I'm trying to decide if I want to wear the fro for the weekend or do a chunky twist out.  I am upset that my bangs are heat damaged even after taking many precautions to prevent further damage.  I'm definitely not putting any heat to my bangs again.

I do like the way my Fro is looking with this hair cut.  The layers in the back look much better.  The sides are not as drastically uneven as before.  My mentee thought my hair looked cute and likes it curlie vs straight.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> chebaby- I liked the Nupur and Hibiscus combo.  I mix Hibiscus into all my hennas and always rinse and cowash after so if it is more gritty I'm used to it since that is normal for me.  I think I'll know with my next henna (next week maybe?) if  I really like the Nupur and if that will replace Karishma since its always on backorder.
> 
> I'm trying to decide if I want to wear the fro for the weekend or do a chunky twist out. * I am upset that my bangs are heat damaged even after taking many precautions to prevent further damage.*  I'm definitely not putting any heat to my bangs again.
> 
> I do like the way my Fro is looking with this hair cut.  The layers in the back look much better.  The sides are not as drastically uneven as before.  My mentee thought my hair looked cute and likes it curlie vs straight.


 thats why i dont use heat. for a lot of us the bang area is the finest and easiest to damage. when i was transitioning i used joico reconstructor every week and 2 heat protectants and still got heat damage.
its not worth it.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  

My cherry kernel oil came today.  Its a little heavier than darcys and I am going to add some peach fragrance oil that I ordered to scent it.  

I need to find something really light to moisturize with when I am retwisting every night.  The darcys peach kernel milk is good and maybe if i don't use it every night, it will be light enough.  The curls milkshake is good too.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I was just happy that the new growth is fine.  This was hair I was going to have to cut already so I'm not too upset.

I need to find out how to trim hair when its curly.  I have like 3 major layers in my so its not easy to do even in twists.


----------



## BrownBetty

Brownie518 said:


> I just placed my Sephora order using the Friends & Family 20% off - FF2010. Anybody else getting anything?


 
I went from $245 in my cart to a little over $100...


----------



## BrownBetty

I just used an olive oil mousse in my hair, and wet wrapped instead of rollersetting.  It turned out good.  I am almost apl and this is too much hair to try and roll.  I still have a lit shedding but it is better then it was in the summer.


----------



## natura87

I am DCing my hair right now in braids with EVOO and Burts Bees Green Tea and Fennel Seed conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518

Dang. I missed all ya'll being on here, finally. I was watching NBA and baseball. And I think I'm getting a cold or something. This cough I have is funky. 

So, since the Sephora discount should be good for a bit, I might have to get a few more things. Mostly stocking stuffers......and a few more things for me. No hair stuff, though.I am just loving how my hair feels after using that Methi. For BF, I'm going to see if I can get 2 of the Step 2s. I see myself using that  a lot. She needs to put that joint into a 16oz bottle and sell it like the Moists. For real. Anyway, I hope I catch ya'll on tomorrow.


----------



## robot.

used up a vatika frosting today! *pulls another from stash*


----------



## La Colocha

The site seems to be back to normal now. Im on firefox and its working perfect.


----------



## Brownie518

^^ So am I and it does seem okay.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Yeah it seemed like after 11pm or so they "reset" something and it went back to "normal".  I was a reading and posting fool after that.

I'm going to cowash today with my cowash mix and use that up.  I'll open something that is older and needs to be used up.  Will do a quick DC with my DC mix.

I checked out my stash and realized I'm really set on a lot of stuff.  If I buy during BF it will be from greediness mostly.  Things I would think about buying are DCs and moisturizers since they tend to be the pricer items I buy.  Cowash condish would have to be mad cheap (B1G1) for me to stock up on those.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey Ladies
Glad to see everything back to normal (knock on wood).
I'm going to do an ayurvedic treatment today and put my hair in twists.
I'm really loving the cocasta oil; it really makes my hair shine.


----------



## chebaby

vonnie if i buy on bf it will be greediness too lol.
i found a salon about an hour from me that sells curl junkie  yes, i will be taking that drive. they also sell curls, sister locks and mixed chicks. all i want is curl junkie.

i cant believe i actually kept these twists in all week. i will be putting in another set on sunday. its so cold here i cant imagine co washing my hair during the week.

i heard the weather people think this winter may be just as bad as last 
i guess i better get a blanket and a pair of changing clothes to put in my trunk so i can stay at work if it snows like last.


----------



## Shay72

Well I've been sick for the past couple of days. Thankfully my hair hasn't suffered. Basically been baggying nightly but not cowashing daily. Today was the first time I cowashed in 3 days. I used up my Claudie's Deep Moisturizing Conditioner. It will be a repurchase at some point.

About the site. I read Nikos' announcement and it basically said we are going back to the old forum with a lot of changes. He also said the site will be down Nov 5th through the 8th or 9th. We will be experiencing some serious withdrawals. I guess we might actually get some stuff done too .

Brownie518--Methi causes a serious case of hand in hair syndrome .


----------



## chebaby

i just came from the bss a few hours ago. they had 32oz bottles of miss jessies creme de la cream and curl 
the talija waajid black earth products had a few mistakes on the lable that i dont think the company would have let get by. and they had curls products. here i am thinking i hit the jack pot finding curl locally and they are fake. what was in the whipped cream jar was not the whipped cream.


----------



## Minty

Thank goodness you knew what to look for chebaby.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 - I love that Methi!! My hair looks and feels different after using it. How often do you use it?


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i just came from the bss a few hours ago. they had 32oz bottles of miss jessies creme de la cream and curl
> the talija waajid black earth products had a few mistakes on the lable that i dont think the company would have let get by. and they had curls products. here i am thinking i hit the jack pot finding curl locally and they are fake. what was in the whipped cream jar was not the whipped cream.



Che, I went to bss today too and thought wow MJ is moving around. Now see someone like me who only use it once would not know the fake. I wasn't interested anyway but will tell my friends/family to just get it at Target. 


I found some YTC at Ross for $3.99 got the only 2 jars I could fine!


----------



## chebaby

yea, i heard about bss pulling mess like this but i was thinking, how can you tell? now i know.
ive never seen 32oz bottles of miss jessies before so i thought that was odd.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, it feels nice being able to post again normally. chebaby  yes i heard the winter will be harsh this year, so ladies in the snow areas get your emergency kits ready just in case. Anyway i don't have to work tonight but im going to do my hair tommorow, it is really cold here and supposed to be rainy and colder tonight. So im going to chill and stay warm. A heads up to the ladies who have a gordmans in your area nearly everything is 50%-75% off on clearance.

Wash day reggie
Co-wash with baking soda and conditioner
detangle with kt and mbc
dc with gvp conditioning balm
braid with kt and castor oil
grease scalp with ttgp


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Everyone !  I am SOOOOO GLAD it's Friday !  I don't think I could tolerate another day.  They have really been getting on my last nerve at work.  And I think it's intentional

I am sitting her baggying with Deja's Hair Milk.  It's alot 'runnier' than I thought.  For some reason, I thought it would be 'thicker'?erplexed

I did use up a Njoi Coconut Hairdressing.  Will use up this _sample size_ of Deja's and then possibly move on to My Honey Child Burdock Root Hair Lotion.  

I have 2, so I might as well.

I am still having mild shedding and some SSKs which are totally unpleasant to deal with.....


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Shay72 - I love that Methi!! My hair looks and feels different after using it. How often do you use it?


Once a month but I think Charz says it is a light protein so you can use it more often if you wanted to.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Once a month but I think Charz says it is a light protein so you can use it more often if you wanted to.



Shay72

Thanks!  I was wondering the same thing.  I may try it bi-weekly.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Everyone !  I am SOOOOO GLAD it's Friday !  I don't think I could tolerate another day.  They have really been getting on my last nerve at work.  And I think it's intentional
> 
> I am sitting her baggying with Deja's Hair Milk.  It's alot 'runnier' than I thought.  For some reason, I thought it would be 'thicker'?erplexed
> 
> I did use up a Njoi Coconut Hairdressing.  Will use up this _sample size_ of Deja's and then possibly move on to My Honey Child Burdock Root Hair Lotion.
> 
> I have 2, so I might as well.
> 
> I am still having mild shedding and some SSKs which are totally unpleasant to deal with.....


 
Deja's is a little runny but when your hair is wet its easy to apply. It also goes perfect with the lucious.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Bottle of JBCO from AyurNaturals came today.

I may order something from Njoi.  I think she is still having Free Shipping Fridays.

_*off to look*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.........I just came back from Esty. 

I must admit, I am very 'tempted' to buy something from Njoi, but I need to save up for Qhemet, HV and some of the other things I 'want' BF, which, by the way, is looking '_slimmer & slimmer'_

I agree w/ Vonnieluvs08  the purchases will be because I am 'greedy' Not so much that I "Need" anything.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Everyone !  *I am SOOOOO GLAD it's Friday !  I don't think I could tolerate another day.  They have really been getting on my last nerve at work.*  And I think it's intentional
> 
> I am sitting her baggying with Deja's Hair Milk.  It's alot 'runnier' than I thought.  For some reason, I thought it would be 'thicker'?erplexed
> 
> I did use up a Njoi Coconut Hairdressing.  Will use up this _sample size_ of Deja's and then possibly move on to My Honey Child Burdock Root Hair Lotion.
> 
> I have 2, so I might as well.
> 
> I am still having mild shedding and some SSKs which are totally unpleasant to deal with.....


 
i feel the same way(to the bolded).
with all these cuts and shuffling around i am exhausted.
i might spend all weekend in like i did last weekend and just do my hair.


----------



## chebaby

i do want that shea moisture shea butter conditioner. the one you can use as a leave in. i want that.

oh im telling a fib, i aint staying in all weekend cause i gotta go find that salon to get my curl junkie lol. and they better be in stock.


----------



## Minty

who is have a B.Frid. sale?


----------



## Minty

I know Qh.Biolog. is but who else?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> who is have a B.Frid. sale?



HijabiFlygirl

Chile...............Errrrbody!

That's what they do!

ETA:  Make a List of errthang you want to 'try/buy' and wait to see if they have a Sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh im telling a fib, i aint staying in all weekend cause i gotta go find that salon to get my curl junkie lol. and they better be in stock.



chebaby

Please make a list of everything 'good' they have and give us a full-report!


----------



## Shay72

In terms of shampoos that I want to try out-- I think I will try them from lines I'm already using. So I'm interested in trying the one from Curls and Shea Moisture. I hear the Kinky Curly Come Clean gets your hair squeaky clean to the point of your hair feeling stripped so I don't want that. 

Oh yeah I have a coupon for Curls for Target that expires on 12-31-10 so that will be my third pass. One for sunshine, one for Qhemet, and one for Curls. Kind of like one per month of my no buy but I can use them whenever. I'm doing pretty good. I haven't been tempted to buy anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl

I am looking forward to:

Qhemet
MyHoneyChild
Hairveda
SheScentIt
Curlmart
Jasmine
Claudie
Afroveda *okay.....don't stone me*  I may get some Ms. Bhree if the discount is good.  Oh...and another Ginger Root Pomade.

Lawd......I forgot KomazaHairCare

Offering BF Sales.  These are things I want BUT Each will depend on Discount and/or Shipping


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Please make a list of everything 'good' they have and give us a full-report!


 
i sure will. that way i can be like mkd and fab and get my stuff locally lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i sure will. that way i can be like mkd and fab and get my stuff locally lol.



chebaby

*Gives Che access to my PayPal*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> HijabiFlygirl
> 
> I am looking forward to:
> 
> Qhemet
> MyHoneyChild
> Hairveda
> SheScentIt
> Curlmart
> Jasmine
> Claudie
> *Afroveda *okay.....don't stone me**  I may get some Ms. Bhree if the discount is good.  Oh...and another Ginger Root Pomade.
> 
> Lawd......I forgot KomazaHairCare
> 
> Offering BF Sales.  These are things I want BUT Each will depend on Discount and/or Shipping


 
i wont stone you T. us pjs are weak 
i was so tempted to order 2 hair masks from kbb yesterday on her flash sale but i didnt.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i wont stone you T. us pjs are weak
> i was so tempted to order 2 hair masks from kbb yesterday on her flash sale but i didnt.



chebaby

Girl, it's Yo' Fault about that Ms. Bhree!

I Ain't Even know Who No Ms. Bhree was


...............


----------



## Shay72

Talking about BF I guess I won't be buying facial products from nbdcosmetics after all. I can not chance getting burned up. Not trying to be mean T but careful after your expereince.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Talking about BF I guess I won't be buying facial products from nbdcosmetics after all. *I can not chance getting burned up. Not trying to be mean T* but careful after your expereince.



Shay72

Girl.....She to' my black behind up 

I can laugh about it now.....

:gotroasted:           :burning:            :mob:           :heated:

ETA  Shay72  All around my Forehead and nape looks like it's been Scalded


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Girl, it's Yo' Fault about that Ms. Bhree!
> 
> I Ain't Even know Who No Ms. Bhree was
> 
> 
> ...............


 
 im good at introductions


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im good at introductions*



chebaby

You Shol' is......

I can name several products you got me hooked on!

.............................


----------



## chebaby

lmao and you know i can do the same for you. girl that ori jojoba conditioner was amazing. i used it all up but it was great.
to bad i wont be ordering from them again.

i got rid of a lot this month. which is why i dont feel so bad about this curl junkie and CURLS splurge i had this week.
i think i used up like 5 conditioners this month, sold a couple AV and OO products, threw away 2 old oils and a cd leave in spray.
sunday i will finish a vo5 conditioner. im on a roll.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao and you know i can do the same for you. *girl that ori jojoba conditioner was amazing. i used it all up but it was great.
> to bad i wont be ordering from them again.*



chebaby

I Know.  Right. 

What a Clown.

That was some good stuff right there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Has anyone done a HOT yet?  I want to do one (soon).  I have a couple oils for HOTS.  I have that one from Mozeke and I think I have another one that they recommend specifically for HOTS.

I actually think the Mozeke they recommend you use w/Steam.  I have another one too, I can't remember which & from who?


----------



## chebaby

T i might start doing HOTs again. i have some weet almond oil i need to use up. i have been using it in my hennas a i guess its good lol.


----------



## Charz

I'm not buying hair products or makeup until spring.

Nail polish and skincare do not count 

119 days to go


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T i might start doing HOTs again. i have some weet almond oil i need to use up*. i have been using it in my hennas a i guess its good lol.



chebaby


Yeah, A nice HOT sounds good on a Cold Day!

I have some oils to use up too.  Like that Kukui Nut Oil & Wheat Germ.  I've been using a splash of Kukui in my Henna.


----------



## La Colocha

I am really bored tonight. Im just sitting here staring at the screen, lmao.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i forgot i have some apricot oil you sent me. when i finish with the sweet almond oil i will start on the apricot.
i really feel like my stash is going down, even though i dont see how with all the stuff i purchased this week. and will purchase tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I am really bored tonight. Im just sitting here staring at the screen, lmao.



La Colocha

Well.........At least you're not buying anything.....

(that's what i normally do...)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh and i forgot i have some apricot oil you sent me. when i finish with the sweet almond oil i will start on the apricot.
> i really feel like my stash is going down, even though i dont see how with all the stuff i purchased this week. and will purchase tomorrow



chebaby

Yeah.....it's time to do some HOTS

What about you La Colocha & others.....Americka Shay72 Ltown

All you other HOTHEADS!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Well.........At least you're not buying anything.....
> 
> (that's what i normally do...)


 
No i did some shopping today ( not hair related) and im waiting on my qhem to come so i am content. For now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> No i did some shopping today ( not hair related) and* im waiting on my qhem to come* so i am content. For now.



La Colocha

I can't wait to try the Grapeseed & Tea Tree Pomade.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Yeah.....it's time to do some HOTS
> 
> What about you La Colocha & others.....Americka Shay72 Ltown
> 
> All you other HOTHEADS!


 
I did a hot one time with shea oil and fell off, i am so tired through the week i barely feel like doing anything I am surprised that i moisturize my hair half the time.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> I can't wait to try the Grapeseed & Tea Tree Pomade.


 
You should like it, its not as strong as mixed greens but it gets the job done.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I did a hot one time with shea oil and fell off*, i am so tired through the week i barely feel like doing anything I am surprised that i moisturize my hair half the time.



La Colocha

I may start next week. 

I enjoyed them last fall/winter, but didn't keep up with them like I should have. 

I will try to stay on top of it this Fall/Winter.

Thanks for reminding me....I have some Shea Oil.  I will use that whenever I get/do this "Corrective"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

What's Up Ms. B!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Lawd Ya'll..............  *does a slow brother franklin*

I hope I don't break down and buy nothin'

I feel like I want to......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> What's Up Ms. B!



Hey, T!!! Ladies!!! I'm sitting here watching the Yankees. Hoping the can even this series. 

Shay72 - you see Sunshine is listing Body Frosting right now. I guess its the Sunshine in some Fall scents. I want some Hello Sweet Thang and Rise and Shine. 

It's cold like what here right now. This afternoon was sunny but only about 44 and mad windy. So, I definitely have made regimen changes. T, I've been doing hots for the past few weeks, once a week.  

Charz - you didn't get anything from Sephora with the FF discount?!?!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd Ya'll..............  *does a slow brother franklin*
> 
> I hope I don't break down and buy nothin'
> 
> I feel like I want to......


 
Go on out to stashville and take a stroll you'll be alright.


----------



## robot.

what do you guys recommend from qhemet?


----------



## chebaby

im sitting here getting my list together for my curl junkie spree tomorrow 
i called the salon and they said they are in stock. if i get there and they are not i will be pissed. i want to get the coffee coco curl cream and curl rehab because i dont have those coming in the mail. but then i want the get the hibiscus leave in and deep conditioner because i want to use those on sunday, but i have those on the way and i dont want to be a brat  what is i to do?


----------



## Brownie518

@ robot - definitely the Heavy Cream and the Detangling Ghee!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> @ robot - definitely the Heavy Cream and the Detangling Ghee!


 
i second that. those are really the only two i like. the brbc i used for a while and it just didnt do it for me. the soft hold gel is good but its such a soft hold it dont do nothing. and i love soft holds so thats saying a lot. its moisturizing in combo with the heavy cream on twists though.


----------



## Brownie518

In case anyone is interested, Komaza has their Coconut Hair Milk for 50% off, so it's $7.


----------



## Shay72

I do HOTS year round. I pre poo with oil so it ends up being a HOT.


----------



## chebaby

tonight i will take out my twists and oil my hair and scalp with vatika oil. i have the crawlies so i need to shampoo tomorrow.
i will shampoo with cream of nature and condition with AO GPB because i think i have a bottle left. if i dont then i will condition with a packet of ors replenishing. then i will wash and go with a tiny bit of kbb milk under AO manderine magic moisturizing gel.

i will still lightly shampoo on sunday before my henna.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Yeah.....it's time to do some HOTS
> 
> What about you La Colocha & others.....Americka Shay72 Ltown
> 
> All you other HOTHEADS!


 
*hangs head in shame* I haven't done one in a minute.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies, I am up late sitting under the dryer.  I styled and twisted with some samples of some CJ products Fab gave me.  Which was sooo nice because now I will know if they will work for me before I buy full sizes.  They both have agave nectar and I am scared my hair hates that.  It hated the donna marie dream cream and I am trying to figure out what ingredient jacked my hair up in that.  I thought maybe the agave nectar.


----------



## natura87

I'm going to see if I can get my hair braided this weekend. My braidout was a bust and it looked like  Sideshow Bobs hair was transplanted on my head, as soon as I went outside my hair poofed up.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I was lazy I didn't do my hair.  Will definitely cowash and DC tomorrow/today.  Maybe I'll do a HOT before since its been a while and I have 1 mixed up that i've been adding to my DCs.

When my hair fully dried my bangs looked a lot better.  I don't usually get a 2nd day WnG esp without gel since my curls flatten easily.   Its taking every ounce of power not to cut off the damage.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.....

For some strange reason I am up waaayyyyy top early.  I know I am going to crawl back to my bed.

Wanted to see what I missed.

Just rubbed some Komaza Scalp Conditioner on.  Brownie518  Thanks for the tip on the Komaza.  Too bad it wasn't something I want on my BF List. 

I could knock that out for 50%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Go on out to stashville and take a stroll* you'll be alright.



La Colocha

See....You Know You Ain't Right


----------



## redecouvert

good morning ladies. I missed you  hope all is well..
woke up at 5am to rinse out the henna...( I want red hair)and slap some amaka creations burdock root deep conditioner. So after trying all her products, they work well for me as pre-poos but I don't like them enough to repurchase them or consider them as staples. All her hair butters were too heavy for me so I am using them as pre-poo. The deep conditioners ..well pre-poos. The best deep conditioners for me are water-based.

trying to stay strong and do like charz. no hair products/makeup until ahem..my bday.We'll see how it works.. Maybe I'll allow myself 2 pass (black friday and xmas)..I am tempted to give in for sephora FF sale ...I also need to take a stroll in stashville 
I need to go back to sleep...


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah.....it's time to do some HOTS
> 
> What about you @La Colocha & [email protected]Americka @Shay72 @Ltown
> 
> All you other HOTHEADS!


 

I have not done a HOT since being natural and I have lots of oils, ceramides oil mixes too. Got to put that on my honey do list. I'm try coconut milk and ayurveda got that from Che, I want to try the carmel treatment to see if it straighten my hair. I'm go back to TJMax they have alot of walnut oils $9 and I know it has ceramides.


----------



## Charz

chebaby I placed my order on the 21st lol.

I got the foot file
2 makeup removers (test out, will take one back)
2 eyeshadow primers Nars and UD Professional size (testing out which one will last longer)
Sephora Monopoly
MUFE foundation (to mix to match my winter skin color)


----------



## Ltown

Charz, let me ask you again while you are on how are you going to keep your hair straight this winter?


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey Ladies!!
Drive by post!!!!! 

How is that Komaza Coconut Hair milk? Heavy or light.. I saw 50% and the PJ woke up... lol.
I am so tempted to do a Che CJ Haul.. I love CJ stuff.. I don't think she can make a bad product!!!!


----------



## Brownie518

I'm going to wash my hair late tonight. I am going to prepoo with CPR and JBCO, shampoo, and DC with either the Methi Step 2 or Claudie's Deep Moisturizing. 

I sent some more stuff to my niece the other day. I gave her more CoCasta, Acai Berry Phyto condish, some of my Moist 24/7 gallon, Redken Rescue Force, Claudies Edge Temple balm. I think thats it. I also gave her some body stuff. 2 body washes, 3 cream soaps, and 2 body butters. I didn't use up anything this week, nothing I'm using right now is close to being done I don't think.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Brownie518

LHCF has me worried about my edges... does that Claudies temple balm have sulfur in it???
I just cannot do sulfur.. AT ALL..

I just gave up on using anything up....I might use up the Shea Moisture Restorative elixir.. that stuff is good for my hair flat ironed or twisted/braided.. but that's like it... I need to stop buying liter bottles of poo and conditioner.. and there's so many leave ins and moisturizers... that I'm just like forget it...

I think with my bases and CJ haul.. I will be done.. but then I get weak at extreme sales...


----------



## Brownie518

I was looking at my stash and made a list of what I have and a list of what I actually use. 
For protein, I use:

CPR
Claudie's
Deep Fuel
SSI Okra
Giovanni Xtreme
Methi setiva
Redken Extreme CAT
Dumb Blonde

For moisture:

Avocado & Silk
Claudies Deep Moisturizing
Moist 24/7
Redken Smooth Down
Curl Junkie Deep Fix and Rehab 

These are products I usually always have on hand. 
I've started doing HOTs again, and I've gotten back into scalp massages, too. 
I've already changed the moisturizers I'm using, sticking to Heavy Cream, Bee Mine, MHC Sophia's Grease, or Marie Dean stuff. We've had some cold days around these parts. I might have to get some more Bee Mine on BF. Have to check my jar.


----------



## Brownie518

*fabulosity*

Here are the ingredients for the Claudies:

Castor Oil, Rosemary, Peppermint, Apricot Oil, Black Seed Oil, Neem, Emu Oil, Eclipta Alba (Bhringara), Panax Ginseng, Amla, Lavender, Tocopherol, Burdock Root, Candelilla Wax, Rice Bran Wax. Proprietary herb and essential oils.


----------



## Charz

Ltown

I am alternating bi-weekly between natural/twists/twistouts and straight/braidouts. I am in twists right now.

With the straight routine I am going to rollerset and flatiron. Wear it straight/in a bun for 5 deyas and then wear braidouts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies..........

I crashed after my Early morning post.

I narrowed my Komaza list down after looking at it again. 

So Far, my Hugest Hauls are going to be QB & HV.

*fabulosity*

Not sure about the Komaza Coconut.  Never tried it?erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert said:


> ...I also need to take a stroll in stashville



redecouvert

No Girl...........You don't need to "Stroll"

......You Need to Run up Outta there!


----------



## Americka

Morning Ladies!

I relaxed early this morning. My intent was to texlax the hairline/edges, but get the back straight. I was so worried about overprocessing that I underprocessed it. I'm cool with it though. I also used a different relaxer and that may have contributed to it as well. My hair feels coated so I will re-wash it tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.........I went into Komaza and looked *yes looked* at the Coconut Leave-In.  

Sounds pretty nice.

I said I wasn't buying any more leave-in's.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> I relaxed early this morning. My intent was to texlax the hairline/edges, but get the back straight. I was so worried about overprocessing that I underprocessed it. I'm cool with it though. I also used a different relaxer and that may have contributed to it as well. My hair feels coated so I will re-wash it tomorrow.



Americka

I'm sure it looks nice. 

What relaxer did you end up using this time?

I can't wait to re-relax.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Americka
> 
> I'm sure it looks nice.
> 
> What relaxer did you end up using this time?
> 
> I can't wait to re-relax.


 
Morning T!

It looks and feels thicker. The sides are now CBL and the rest is still APL. My bang, which was like two inches long and broken when I joined, now reaches my chin.   


I used Creme of Nature No-Lye Regular. From now on, I will use what I KNOW works for me.  I will also relax every 8 to 10 weeks. I think 14 weeks was too much new growth for me and I got nervous.


----------



## mkd

I love curl junkie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Morning T!
> 
> It looks and feels thicker. The sides are now CBL and the rest is still APL. *My bang, which was like two inches long and broken when I joined, now reaches my chin.*
> 
> 
> I used Creme of Nature No-Lye Regular. From now on, I will use what I KNOW works for me.  I will also relax every 8 to 10 weeks. I think 14 weeks was too much new growth for me and I got nervous.


 
Americka

Bolded -- That's great.

What do you normally use ORS?  I can't remember?

14 weeks is long.  I may re-evaluate my stretch too this Fall/Winter.  

The knots, tangles, etc....is so not worth the overall aggravation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I love curl junkie!


 

mkd

Me Too!  

Are you girls finding it locally?  Or for the most part, Curlmart?

I looked at the Banana & Honey Hibiscus Leave-In on Curlmart's site last night.  I think it said it is a "Daily Leave-In?"  Wonder how it would be?  The DC is Uber-Thick.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies

Had a good night with some of the women from my church.  We had to hash out our budget and goals for the women's ministry in 2011.

Now that they are gone I can do my hair.  My friend, who has locs, was playing in it all night  talking about how much she misses her fro.  She at least knew not to get it all knotted up.

I think I'm addicted to water on my scalp....2 weeks of no washing has made me a cowashing fiend.  And the heat cap makes me feel all warm and I'm cozy on the couch.  I don't wanna go out even tho I have errands to run.  Doing my hair is so much more fun and cheap...hey I already paid for everything up in here.

May go rearrange my stash, smell some products.  Take an inventory and see what I like/staples and narrow some things down for repurchase in the future.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *And the heat cap makes me feel all warm and I'm cozy on the couch.  **Take an inventory and see what I like/staples and narrow some things down for repurchase in the future.*



Vonnieluvs08

It Does.

And yes, we BOTH Need to Do a Full Inventory SOON.

btw ya'll..........._i just bought the komaza coconut leave-in_


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Americka
> 
> Bolded -- That's great.
> 
> What do you normally use ORS?  I can't remember?
> 
> 14 weeks is long.  I may re-evaluate my stretch too this Fall/Winter.
> 
> *The knots, tangles, etc....is so not worth the overall aggravation*.


 
I stopped used ORS No Lye last year.  It, too, left me underprocessed. I went back to my pre-LHCF baby - Africa's Best. I have no idea what I was thinking. 

Yes, 14 weeks is way too long. I couldn't even comb my hair this last week. Stretching has its benefits, but I was looking a HAM! Plus the knots and tangles and SSKs which I normally don't get. Preach it, girl!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Yes, 14 weeks is way too long. I couldn't even comb my hair this last week. Stretching has its benefits, but I was looking a HAM! *Plus the knots and tangles and SSKs which I normally don't get.* Preach it, girl!



Americka

Girl......it is becoming counter-productive IMHO (for me).


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> Me Too!
> 
> Are you girls finding it locally?  Or for the most part, Curlmart?
> 
> I looked at the Banana & Honey Hibiscus Leave-In on Curlmart's site last night.  I think it said it is a "Daily Leave-In?"  Wonder how it would be?  The DC is Uber-Thick.


 T, the store here doesn't have the new products but she has almost everything else.  Except she doesn't have the coco curl creme light.  I may order that from cm because the regular might be too much.  I am really thinking about getting that banana and hibiscus leave in T.  It sounds great.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Vonnieluvs08
> 
> It Does.
> 
> And yes, we BOTH Need to Do a Full Inventory SOON.
> 
> btw ya'll..........._*i just bought the komaza coconut leave-in*_



oke: Ooooh, IDareT'sHair, I'm tellin' Ltown!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Im going to get the Herbal Tea Rinse and Olive Moisture mask from Komaza on BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> oke: *Ooooh, IDareT'sHair, I'm tellin' Ltown!!!*



..................

Brownie518 Girl.....You Bet NOT!

You know she'll 

ETA:  It's Yo' Fault Comin' Up in Here Talmbout $7.00


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Im going to get the Herbal Tea Rinse and Olive Moisture mask from Komaza on BF.



Imma Get the Califia Hair Cream and 2 of the Scalp Conditioners.  That's it.  But if she has %25-30% I may throw in a coupla' more thangs.....


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> oke: Ooooh, IDareT'sHair, I'm tellin' Ltown!!!



Didn't I tell you no more in October  Make sure you read those ingredient again before you mess around with your scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Didn't I tell you no more in October*  Make sure you read those ingredient again before you mess around with your scalp.



Ltown

Well.......I had to end it on a High Note.  

And $7.00 was great _*until you add in shipping*_

I'll remove something from my long, long BF list.

*ik.....yeah....right.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Well.......I had to end it on a High Note.
> 
> And $7.00 was great _*until you add in shipping*_
> 
> I'll remove something from my long, long BF list.
> 
> *ik.....yeah....right.



Sweetie that is the catch with the sales, they get you with the shipping. But if you like it  what can I say


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Sweetie that is the catch with the sales, *they get you with the shipping*. But if you like it  what can I say



Ltown

I had some of those Customer Points (that Komaza has) for 'frequent customers' so it ended up being $11.00 & some change.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Vonnieluvs08
> 
> It Does.
> 
> And yes, we BOTH Need to Do a Full Inventory SOON.
> 
> btw ya'll..........._i just bought the komaza coconut leave-in_


 
I was looking at the leave-in too.  I was going to get the DC but decided I didn't feel like spending the money.

A quick look at the stash.  Things I would consider staples

DCs- BB, Komaza Olive Oil, WDT
Protein- Mozeke Carrot Protein 
Cowash- SSI Avocado, 24/7, Acai Berry
Leave ins- Aloeba, CocoCream, KBB
Moisturizers- BRBC, Mozeke Coconut Kokum Hair Milk, Mozeke Sweet Almond Pudding, Curls Souffle
Stylers- Babbasou Twisting Cream, Shea Moisture Hair Milk & Curling Pudding, Mozeke Mango Butter,  Mixed Greens
Oils for HOT and add to DCs or Cowash

I have other stuff that I just haven't tried or I use since I have it but may not consider staples but are good to use for different parts of the year.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I was looking at the leave-in too.  I was going to get the DC but decided I didn't feel like spending the money.
> 
> A quick look at the stash.  Things I would consider staples
> 
> DCs- BB, Komaza Olive Oil, WDT
> Protein- Mozeke Carrot Protein
> Cowash- SSI Avocado, 24/7, Acai Berry
> Leave ins- Aloeba, CocoCream, KBB
> Moisturizers- BRBC, Mozeke Coconut Kokum Hair Milk, Mozeke Sweet Almond Pudding, Curls Souffle
> Stylers- Babbasou Twisting Cream, Shea Moisture Hair Milk & Curling Pudding, *Mozeke Mango Butter*,  Mixed Greens
> Oils for HOT and add to DCs or Cowash
> 
> I have other stuff that I just haven't tried or I use since I have it but may not consider staples but are good to use for different parts of the year.



Vonnieluvs08

I've never heard of/seen bolded?  Hmmmm.

Nice Birds eye List.  I can't even start.

Although I said I'd make HV & Oyin my Co-washers.  I wish I could add that _Fool_ Ori but she tore her pants with me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Largest BF Carts are Qhemet, HV & SSI.

I need to look at those again.  Closely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I see SheScentIt is coming out with a New Carrot & Pumpkin Seed DeFrizzer?  Sounds nice.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Vonnieluvs08
> 
> I've never heard of/seen bolded?  Hmmmm.
> 
> Nice Birds eye List.  I can't even start.
> 
> Although I said I'd make HV & Oyin my Co-washers.  I wish I could add that _Fool_ Ori but she tore her pants with me.


 
Its the Mozeke Mango Cupuacu Holding Butter.  I couldn't spell the name.

This is stuff that I seem to have the most of in my stash or have been using more than others (some because its old).  I've been trying to expand my options but at the same time narrow down what is cost effective as well.  I will be cutting down a lot on what I'll try esp during BF.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see SheScentIt is coming out with a New Carrot & Pumpkin Seed DeFrizzer?  Sounds nice.


 
wow, it does sound nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> wow, it does sound nice.


 
mkd

I just added it to my cart.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Vonnieluvs08
> 
> I've never heard of/seen bolded?  Hmmmm.
> 
> Nice Birds eye List.  I can't even start.
> 
> Although I said I'd make HV & Oyin my Co-washers.  I wish I could add that _Fool_ Ori but *she tore her pants with me*.



The bolded just had me 



IDareT'sHair said:


> *I see SheScentIt is coming out with a New Carrot & Pumpkin Seed DeFrizzer*?  Sounds nice.



I'm getting that and the new Marula Hemp butter on BF. Along with more Okra, of course.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see SheScentIt is coming out with a New Carrot & Pumpkin Seed DeFrizzer?  Sounds nice.


 
Yeah I saw that on the site earlier this week.  The ingredients look good but it prices out to $3/oz so I'm going to have to pass.  Also I don't see a big use for it in my reggie.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> The bolded just had me I'm getting that and the new Marula Hemp butter on BF. Along with more Okra, of course.



Brownie518

Girl, that Idiot had already made a "grip" offa' me.  And I was ready to hook her up and then she Clowned Me Over an 8 ounce bottle of Conditioner.  (Not to mention what she did to Vonnie)

I have both of the Pumpkin Seed, Marula and some kind of Oil (I just added), the Okra (Large)  and some Olive & Orange (Large).


----------



## mkd

How can I see the price and ingredients for the new SSI products?  I couldn't find them.


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 chellero

That foot buffer is the ish. My feets are so soft..lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> How can I see the price and ingredients for the new SSI products?  I couldn't find them.



mkd

Go up to the top and it's under Oils & Butters.


----------



## mkd

Thanks T, I found it.  Sounds nice!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Yeah I saw that on the site earlier this week.  The ingredients look good but it prices out to $3/oz so I'm going to have to pass.  *Also I don't see a big use for it in my reggie.*



Vonnieluvs08

Smart re: Bolded.  And what you just said about trying out a bunch of new stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> Brownie518 chellero
> 
> That foot buffer is the ish. My feets are so soft..lol



Let me go check it out. I see everybody talking about that in the FF thread...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair- I could see me using the Marula Hemp Hair Butter for the winter but I have a "ton" of butters to use.  Now if the sale is good I may (probably) pick this up along with the rest of my order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> IDareT'sHair- I could see me using the Marula Hemp Hair Butter for the winter but *I have a "ton" of butters to use.*  Now if the sale is good I may (probably) pick this up along with the rest of my order.



Vonnieluvs08

It all goes back to what you said yesterday......

All my purchases will be simply from "GREED" 

Just like me buying that Komaza Coconut Leave-In today.  Total GREED!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I still have about 40 Bucks in my Afroveda-Gate Cart.

_*wonder what % she will offer bf*_

_she might be mad!_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I went in and re-adjusted MyHoneyChild's Cart. erplexed 

The only 2 I haven't been able to get down is QB & HV.  Those are.............


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

T- I can't believe you are going to chance ordering from AV.  I would be more concerned I would receive jacked up product along with jacked up prices.

That's some Greed I can't do.  I got limits.


----------



## Shay72

IDareT'sHair said:


> I see SheScentIt is coming out with a New Carrot & Pumpkin Seed DeFrizzer?  Sounds nice.


 I will be trying this in the new year. Maybe by that time some of you will have some reviews in. I've learned that sealing my hair with serums or elixirs cut down on the frizz. I'm hoping this is another product I can add to my arsenal.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> T- I can't believe you are going to chance ordering from AV.  I would be more concerned I would receive jacked up product along with jacked up prices.
> 
> *That's some Greed I can't do. * I got limits.



Vonnieluvs08

........................ 

I'm not ready to let go of Ms. Bhree.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I FINALLY finished a product. Last night I finished some JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I will be trying this in the new year. Maybe by that time some of you will have some reviews in. I've learned that sealing my hair with serums or elixirs cut down on the frizz. I'm hoping this is another product I can add to my arsenal.



Shay72

I'll pick this up BF if she has some good discounts.  If not, I'll stick with my Original Order.  This was an _add-on_.

IA about "Sealing".  I also love Komaza Jojoba & Hemp Sealant.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, According to my shipping notice my qhem should be here today and it was shipped thursday i think. Fast as hell, go on usps and do the damn thang. lmao. My wash plans will change today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Good day ladies, According to my shipping notice my qhem should be here today and it was shipped thursday i think. Fast as hell, go on usps and do the damn thang. lmao. *My wash plans will change today.*



La Colocha 

Hi La!  I wondered where in the Debil You were?

How are they changing?  Are you planning on using QB?  What will you be doing differently?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Hi La!  I wondered where in the Debil You were?
> 
> How are they changing?  Are you planning on using QB?  What will you be doing differently?


 
Girl i went to bed about midnight and didn't wake up until an hour ago. I didn't lay down after work yesterday so my body just did its thing. Yes i will use the detangling ghee with knot today to braid and i will dc with the heavy cream. I still forgot to get my scissors for a trim, hopefully i can remember next week. The mail hasn't ran yet but he should be here soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Girl i went to bed about midnight and didn't wake up until an hour ago. I didn't lay down after work yesterday so my body just did its thing. *Yes i will use the detangling ghee with knot today to braid and i will dc with the heavy cream.* I still forgot to get my scissors for a trim, hopefully i can remember next week. The mail hasn't ran yet but he should be here soon.



La Colocha


I was up at the Crack of Dawn.  But I ended up crashing again later.

I love the Ghee.  I didn't know you could DC w/the Heavy Cream.  Interesting.

I have both of these on my BF List with the BRBC & the Grapeseed.  I cannot narrow this one down, so I hope the % 's are good.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Im about to place an order with curlmart. so far in my cart I have one MHC sweet almond milk, one oyin honey hemp conditioner and one bee mine avocado cream conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> Im about to place an order with curlmart. so far in my cart I have one MHC sweet almond milk, one oyin honey hemp conditioner and one bee mine avocado cream conditioner.



fattyfatfat

Are they offering a Discount?


----------



## fattyfatfat

FALL15 = 15% off!




IDareT'sHair said:


> fattyfatfat
> 
> Are they offering a Discount?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> FALL15 = 15% off!



fattyfatfat

I didn't know that was still going on

_*nooooooo i am not buying anything*_ Ltown


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> 
> I was up at the Crack of Dawn.  But I ended up crashing again later.
> 
> I love the Ghee.  I didn't know you could DC w/the Heavy Cream.  Interesting.
> 
> I have both of these on my BF List with the BRBC & the Grapeseed.  I cannot narrow this one down, so I hope the % 's are good.


 
Yes you can use the heavy cream as a dc, it was too heavy for me as a moisturizer so when i had protein overload i always used the hc and it saved my hair. This is when i first went natural.


----------



## La Colocha

My package is here, yay. And i got to see the sexiest mailman on earf, lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes you can use the heavy cream as a dc, it was too heavy for me as a moisturizer so *when i had protein overload i always used the hc and it saved my hair*. This is when i first went natural.



La Colocha  That's good to know.  It is very thick.  But I love it when I am 7-8+ weeks Post.



La Colocha said:


> My package is here, yay. *And i got to see the sexiest mailman on earf*, lmao.



.................


----------



## La Colocha

T, that man looks good. lawd if i was single he would still be here right now.

The jars are filled to the brim and the softning serum smells good, like a lemony smell. And its thinner than i thought it would be which is nice. I will use either the ghee with kt or the serum with kt, switch on and off. I don't know how cold it will get this winter but i will use the heavier stuff early in the week and the oil to maintain. I wasn't going to order more on black friday but i will see how much product i use between now and then to determine.


----------



## robot.

gonna order from qhemet and bee mine on monday.

i have yet to receive my jasmine's. not even any follow up emails. i had some trouble with my bank this week, though, so i'll wait until monday when my check clears to send her an email.


----------



## chebaby

Hi ladies
I just came from the spa that has curl junkie. They only had 3 cj products lol so I got the smoothing gelly. It smells like hair Veda whipped cream.
They were fully stocked on CURLS, miss newsies and every other natural products. The lady was trying to tell me about the products and SO was like "lady you are preaching to the choir" lmao.

Oh and my Donna Marie came today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *T, that man looks good. lawd if i was single he would still be here right now*.
> 
> *The jars are filled to the brim and the softning serum smells good, like a lemony smell. And its thinner than i thought it would be which is nice.* I will use either the ghee with kt or the serum with kt, switch on and off. *I don't know how cold it will get this winter* but i will use the heavier stuff early in the week and the oil to maintain. I wasn't going to order more on black friday but i will see how much product i use between now and then to determine.



La Colocha

1 =  

2 = Nice.  I may look at that.  It wasn't on my List tho'.

3 = Girl..... You Already Know.




robot. said:


> gonna order from qhemet and bee mine on monday.
> 
> *i have yet to receive my jasmine's. not even any follow up emails.* i had some trouble with my bank this week, though, so i'll wait until monday when my check clears to send her an email.



robot.

Me either.  I ordered something a while ago.  Keep me posted.


----------



## chebaby

I did a wash and go today with just AO mandarin gel and my hair is soft and shinny and I love it.


----------



## La Colocha

I don't feel like doing my hair. Im just lazy right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> Hi ladies
> I just came from the spa that has curl junkie. They only had 3 cj products lol so I got the smoothing gelly. It smells like hair Veda whipped cream.
> They were fully stocked on CURLS, miss newsies and every other natural products. The lady was trying to tell me about the products and SO was like "lady you are preaching to the choir" lmao.
> 
> Oh and my Donna Marie came today.



chebaby

Did she said they carried more than 3 CJ Products?  Or are those the only 3 she Carries?


----------



## chebaby

I think they Carry more but was sold out.


----------



## Brownie518

Shoot, I've never seen a sexy mailman. My 'mailman' is an old wrinkled white lady. 
I did see the sexiest UPS man one day, though. I wanted to lick up one side of him and down the other!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I did see the sexiest UPS man one day, though. *I wanted to lick up one side of him and down the other!!*



..........................................


----------



## Brownie518

T, just being honest!! He looked delicious!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, just being honest!! *He looked delicious!!!*



Okay......................


----------



## Americka

Afternoon Ladies!

I have used up a jar of Crece Pelo DC and a bottle of Porosity Control conditioner.


----------



## Brownie518

I don't think I'm going out for the rest of the day. I'm about to do a nice scalp massage. Later I'll slap on some JBCO or Cocasta. 

I need to get some more Mixed greens or Herbal Rich Hair and Scalp butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I don't think I'm going out for the rest of the day. *I'm about to do a nice scalp massage.* Later I'll slap on some JBCO or Cocasta.
> 
> I need to get some more Mixed greens or Herbal Rich Hair and Scalp butter.


 
Brownie518

Yeah....I know what that's a Code for...... =   +


----------



## IDareT'sHair

btw:

My Ori Buttercream Leave-In SOLD!


----------



## chebaby

I just came from target and got two Shea moisture conditioners. The Shea butter one and the volumizing one.
Abou to place another curl junkie order this time from curl junkie site. 
Yea no more purchases


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> I just came from target and got two Shea moisture conditioners. The Shea butter one and the volumizing one.
> Abou to place another curl junkie order this time from curl junkie site.
> *Yea no more purchases *



 tell us anything huhlol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha chebaby

I think che is making up for where I left off!

She has been gettin' busy buyin'.

She has been on a Roll!


----------



## chebaby

i feel like i been locked up and i need to get everything i see


----------



## La Colocha

I am finally going to do my hair even though i don't want to.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I ended up DCing for like 3hrs.  My hair is starting to feel normal and look like it did.  It's funny that some people can use heat and have no problems and people like me can't use heat pretty much at all.

I'll continue to wear WnG thru the weekend.  Tomorrow I'm doing a breast cancer walk early in the morning so I'm hoping I won't have to cowash to refresh my curls.  Going to use my spritz and cocasta oil to seal if my curls still look good.


----------



## La Colocha

Dcing right now with aohc, that stuff is thicker than i remember. I won't need anymore of that for a long time.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll I still have about 40 Bucks in my Afroveda-Gate Cart.
> 
> _*wonder what % she will offer bf*_
> 
> _she might be mad!_



How do you unthank and dislike a post?!
If you order anythang from them.. you are getting the PERMANENT side eye from Fab!

Power to the people... (Includes you!)...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> How do you unthank and dislike a post?!
> If you order anythang from them.. you are getting the PERMANENT side eye from Fab!
> 
> Power to the people... (Includes you!)...



*fabulosity*

Well....You and Your Base Buying Self betta' learn how to whip up some Ms. Bhree.

Cause if she has a discount, I will be getting mine.


----------



## *fabulosity*

What exactly is Ms Bhree? But I'm not worried.. give me a week or less and I bet you I can find it... or make it... promise you that... 

She's no Marsha!!! (CURL JUNKIE RULES!!!)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> What exactly is Ms Bhree? But I'm not worried.. *give me a week or less *and I bet you I can find it... *or make it... promise you that... *
> 
> She's no Marsha!!! (CURL JUNKIE RULES!!!)



*fabulosity*

Get the ingredients and add it to your Base and I'll buy it offa' you.

IA:  Curl Junkie Ain't No Joke!

ETA:  They call it a Hair Cream, but it's actually more of a Hair Milk.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hmm.. I see she's tried to make it so you can't cut and paste the ingredients.. oh well Afroveda... that might slow me up a bit.. but it won't stop... I gotta make "T" into a believa!!!


----------



## robot.

how do you ladies like christine gant?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> how do you ladies like christine gant?



robot.

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Christine Gant. 

She is the nicest person, Great Customer Service and her products are great.  She sent me samples of the Oil, the Tea Bags and a Body Cream.

I love the Mixed Greens w/Smoked Turkey & Cornbread (Jiffy)
I love the Herbal Rich Hair Butter
I like the Detangling Hair Milk

And I have the Babbasu Oil DC'er (haven't tried it yet tho')  

She is _also_ on my BF List, so I hope she has a good discount.  

She offered 25% Labor Day weekend which(was Great) and allowed me to Up the M.G. and the HRHB to 8 ounce Jars.


----------



## Charz

My skin is extra dry this winter. I am on the search for the most moisturizing body butter ever. Any suggestions? I love my Verbena, but I am wondering if there is anything more moisturizing?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Hmm.. I see she's tried to make it so you can't cut and paste the ingredients.. oh well Afroveda... that might slow me up a bit.. but it won't stop... I gotta make "T" into a believa!!!



*fabulosity*

If she has a discount, I will be getting that Cream.  

Simple as that.erplexed

It all depends on the discount.


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies
dont ask me why im up. i thought it was 1 in the afternoon  i was ready to get my day started. its too early now though lol.

anyway i wont be hennaing today. im going to shampoo and then deep condition with a mix of kbb mask, amla, hibiscus and brahmi powder. if it doesnt rinse out well i will follow i=up with shea moisture shea butter conditioner.
im going to twist with donna marie buttercream and curl cream.


----------



## JJamiah

Morning Ladies, I am happy to say I used a Hair One Olive Oil and Nexxus emergencee is all gone, Now I have to crack open a new bottle, 3 bottles of Nexxus Left   

I also get to open another Hair one, 101 left (kidding) I don't really know how many of those I have left LOL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies......

I was in the KCKT Thread where someone said they found this for $4.99 at Target. I needed to run out anyway, so I stopped in Target *cough cough*

It is still $11.99 here. Oh Well. I guess it depends on the demographics where you're located. I will say they had a huge line of stuff. Curls, MJ's, Shea Moisture, JC etc....I didn't see that Kim Kimble at this one, but I have seen it in another Target. 

And No......I didn't buy anything. I took a bottle to the Customer Service Register to have it scanned and then walked out.

Has anyone else tried to find the $4.99 KCKT?


----------



## faithVA

I used up a jar of loc gel and jar of straightening  pudding. Mixed them to make a MJ pudding substitute. I've never tried MJs but I think what I made works well. I won't have it long though because I threw half of it on the floor. sh$# sh$# sh$#. So I will probably go to the bss and look around. 

I am doing very well at using things up so I will definitely need to restock in January.


----------



## faithVA

IDareT'sHair said:


> Has anyone else tried to find the $4.99 KCKT?



I haven't. I plan on checking today. Will let you know.


----------



## Day36

Hey ladies! 

I finished a nutrine garlic, and mozeke carrot and moisture masks. 
Im almost finished with ori jojoba (i do love that stuff ) and moisturizing mask. Im also almost finished with a TW mist. After finishing all of that (within the next 2-3wks), I'll start on my HV haul. 

*fabulosity* Did homie tell you about the gtb fr hv?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day36 said:


> *Im almost finished with ori jojoba (i do love that stuff* ) and moisturizing mask.



Day36

IK.  Me too!

That is so unfortunate.

What a Jerk


----------



## chebaby

i cant imagine why kckt would be $4.99 when they just started stocking it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i cant imagine why kckt would be $4.99 when they just started stocking it.



chebaby

It sure wasn't at mine.

I knew that sounded too good to be true


----------



## chebaby

and i know it aint at my target lmao. 

theres nothing on tv yet. im watching parking wars lol.
i dont want to do my hair yet because then ill have to twist it lol.


----------



## Day36

IDareT'sHair said:


> Day36
> 
> IK.  Me too!
> 
> That is so unfortunate.
> 
> What a Jerk


 
I know right?! hmph. it is some great stuff man. like such great stuff. :/


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Ladies......
> 
> I was in the KCKT Thread where someone said they found this for $4.99 at Target. I needed to run out anyway, so I stopped in Target *cough cough*
> 
> It is still $11.99 here. Oh Well. I guess it depends on the demographics where you're located. I will say they had a huge line of stuff. Curls, MJ's, Shea Moisture, JC etc....I didn't see that Kim Kimble at this one, but I have seen it in another Target.
> 
> And No......I didn't buy anything. I took a bottle to the Customer Service Register to have it scanned and then walked out.
> 
> Has anyone else tried to find the $4.99 KCKT?



I have yet to see kckt in my area, I'm have to scope out Che/Shay area


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I have yet to see kckt in my area*, I'm have to scope out Che/Shay area



Ltown

Well, they had it and alot of other products, but it sho' whan't $4.99erplexed


----------



## Ltown

I'm trying  out the HV acai berry it's very thin/watery. I can definately tell how you can use it up so fast, it dripped right away, I"m let it sit for 30 min and see how my hair feels then use something else for my steamer I like thick creamy conditioners.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown

I only like the Acai Berry & other HV Conditioners for Co-Washers except for Sitrinillah

chebaby

I read your BF List.  Looks like you'll be making a Huge CJ/CM Haul.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I only like the Acai Berry & other HV Conditioners for Co-Washers except for Sitrinillah
> 
> Good idea T!  I'll use it up with my ayurveda co-wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Good idea T!  I'll use it up with my ayurveda co-wash.



Ltown

I am seriously considering narrowing down my Co-washers to HV, Oyin & maybe Claudie Nourishing DC'er.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> I only like the Acai Berry & other HV Conditioners for Co-Washers except for Sitrinillah
> 
> chebaby
> 
> I read your BF List.  Looks like you'll be making a Huge CJ/CM Haul.


 
i just cant help myself.
and now i think im in love with this donna marie line too 
everytime i try to stop myself something jumps out at me. its a hard cold pj world out there.


----------



## Charz

Yall gotsta get on twitta! It's too funny!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *its a hard cold pj world out there*.


 

chebaby

It Sho' Is.....

I feel Ya'

Charz

Are you still doing your Hair Bi-Weekly?


----------



## chebaby

is there drama


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair Yes Ma'am. Best thing I did for my hair! Gonna rock a twistout this week and then rollerset and flat iron this weekend

chebaby of course lol anyway all of the Random Thoughts Ladies are up on twitta.


----------



## chebaby

^^^thats what i wanted to here


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> IDareT'sHair Yes Ma'am. *Best thing I did for my hair!* Gonna rock a twistout this week and then rollerset and flat iron this weekend



Charz

It has Definitely Worked for you.

Totally Droolworthy:droolings


----------



## Charz

Next Year it's gonna be Jessicurl, Dudley, Kinky Curly, Redken and Qhemet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Next Year it's gonna be Jessicurl, Dudley, Kinky Curly, Redken and Qhemet.



Charz

Everybody is _narrowing_ down their Products lists & staples except me!erplexed


----------



## chebaby

im mixing my conditioner now. and let me tell you it looks just like the curl junkie hibiscus conditioner. this is my first time mixing hibiscus and  it over powers everything else as far as texture and look is concerned. the mix is kbb mask, amla, hibiscus, honey and sweet almond oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im mixing my conditioner now. and let me tell you it looks just like the curl junkie hibiscus conditioner. this is my first time mixing hibiscus and  it over powers everything else as far as texture and look is concerned. the mix is kbb mask, amla, hibiscus, honey and sweet almond oil.



chebaby

I hope you like your Concoction!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Charz
> 
> Everybody is _narrowing_ down their Products lists & staples except me!erplexed


 
im narrowing mine down too. to be honest im trying to stop ordering on line all together.
i have to make sure this salon keeps curl junkie in stock though. because they also have CURLS i will be good. only thing is if i like donna marie enough to make it a staple i have to get that on line.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> I hope you like your Concoction!


 
i hope i like it too T lol. ill let you know how it goes. it looks like its going to go on rough though but we will see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im narrowing mine down too. to be honest im trying to stop ordering on line all together.
> i have to make sure this salon keeps curl junkie in stock though. because they also have CURLS i will be good. only thing is if i like donna marie enough to make it a staple i have to get that on line.



chebaby

Looks like I saw "Curls" at Target?  Was that 'possible?'  I briefly looked, but I think that was one of the lines they had there?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i hope i like it too T lol. ill let you know how it goes.* it looks like its going to go on rough though* but we will see.



chebaby

It may go on "rough" but rinse out "smooth"


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> im mixing my conditioner now. and let me tell you it looks just like the curl junkie hibiscus conditioner. this is my first time mixing hibiscus and  it over powers everything else as far as texture and look is concerned. the mix is kbb mask, amla, hibiscus, honey and sweet almond oil.



Che, are you becoming a mixturer! Are you going to tell the rest of us DMV what salon Curl Junkie is at? or do I need to get on the metro?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Are you going to tell the rest of us DMV what salon Curl Junkie is at? *or do I need to get on the metro?



Ltown

They only had 3 Curl Junkie Products. 

Ya'll Gon' Hafta' find a Better Hook-Up locally.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Next Year it's gonna be Jessicurl, Dudley, Kinky Curly, Redken and Qhemet.



Charz, have you use the redken straightening balm, I seen some at Target today but $17 is alot? I need a sample.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Looks like I saw "Curls" at Target?  Was that 'possible?'  I briefly looked, but I think that was one of the lines they had there?


 
curls has a line at target but its not the original line. they made a cheaper version for target shoppers.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Che, are you becoming a mixturer! Are you going to tell the rest of us DMV what salon Curl Junkie is at? or do I need to get on the metro?


 
lmao its in laurel maryland. its called essentials beauty spa. i saw on the website that they sell the hibiscus conditioner and leave in, the assurance line and the coffee coco curl cream. i think they were just out od stock. im going to call curl junkie and see when essentials beauty will be in stock because they will tell you over the phone they are fully stocked just to get you to come in.

i dont know if i will be in the kitchen mixing lol. im just using up the powders i have now and then i will decide if its worth it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> It may go on "rough" but rinse out "smooth"


 
its actually not gritty at all although it sure does look it. it looks like red sand but you cant feel it. thats weird but i like it lol.

just used up the last of my kbb mask


----------



## La Colocha

Charz other than straight shea butter what i started using was cetaphil, i know its not natural but it kept my skin really soft. Also johnson and johnson baby oil gel helped a lot. They both come unscented so you can add a little to your frangrance oils or body butters. My skin got so dry it was red and raw, especially my legs when it was colder. These 2 really helped.

Used the kt last night with the detangling ghee and sealed with a little of the softning serum. My hair is still damp after 17 hours. Will check on it tommorrow to see how it does.


----------



## chebaby

when all my products are gone my staples will be:

vo5 conditioners
curl junkie hibiscus deep fix
MHC honey mask
MHC olive hair mask
coconut and evoo
shea butter
qhemet heavy cream
oyin whipped pudding
oyin honey hemp conditioner
kckt
aloe gel
giovanni xtreme protein
giovanni reconstructor


and i hope to bring back giovanni direct as a staple leave in

does that sound like a lot?


----------



## La Colocha

No che it doesn't sound like a lot at all.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> when all my products are gone my staples will be:
> 
> vo5 conditioners
> curl junkie hibiscus deep fix
> MHC honey mask
> MHC olive hair mask
> coconut and evoo
> shea butter
> qhemet heavy cream
> oyin whipped pudding
> oyin honey hemp conditioner
> kckt
> aloe gel
> giovanni xtreme protein
> giovanni reconstructor
> 
> 
> and i hope to bring back giovanni direct as a staple leave in
> 
> does that sound like a lot?


 
You ain't got nothing on Miss IDareT


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> You ain't got nothing on Miss IDareT



.............................


----------



## Charz

@@Ltown

which straightening balm? What color was the container?

La Colocha thanks for the recs! I want some nice smelling stuff


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Ltown
> 
> which straightening balm? What color was the container?



It was grayish color, googled it for you
Redken Straight, Hair Straightening Balm, 5 fl oz Reviews | Buzzillions.com


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> @@Ltown
> 
> which straightening balm? What color was the container?
> 
> La Colocha thanks for the recs! I want some nice smelling stuff


 
I know girl, they come in unscented, mix a little with the smell goods you already have. I used the cetaphil lotion, not the cream. I mixed a little in with my jasmines body butter and it works good. It didn't take away from the scent at all. The only other thing i can think of is dana makes a shea souflee. Maybe you can get some samples from her to try it out.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> .............................





T, you know I'm playing without your PJ reviews we would not know about half of these products. You are the Queen reviewier(couldn't find the queen smiling)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> T, you know I'm playing without your PJ reviews we would not know about half of these products. You are the Queen reviewier(couldn't find the queen smiling)



Ltown

IK Girl.

I can't Narrow down my Product Lines tho'.


----------



## natura87

I just had half of my head braided and I am about to twist the other side. I plan on keeping these in for hopefully 2 to 3 weeks. I havent used up anything.


----------



## natura87

There is a new salon down the street from my sisters but I dont think I am going to like it or ever buy anything from them unless they have something really special. I dont like how it looks on the outside, its name or its "specialty". It just rubs me the wrong way.


----------



## faithVA

No kk at my Target so went to bss looking for some JBCO. No luck so bought some other stuff
WGO - light
TW Lock it Up
SCurl no drip - since so many rave about it - will give it a try.


----------



## Brownie518

^^ I wish I could find JBCO locally! I've looked all over in my area. 

I was supposed to wash my hair Saturday night and didn't. Again. I realized I've been washing once a week for the past few weeks. Sometimes I just can't be bothered. And my hair seems to be doing okay so its all good. 

How long was the forum down today???


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Yeah....I know what that's a Code for...... =   +



Oh, , you caught that??


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning, this shutting down the forum in between some good conversation getting on my nerve. Heck I went over to BHM and lurk!  
My staples so far is MnT, Giovanni, ayurveda, WDT. I do like CJ and Jasmine those will be special online buys.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies:

IA:  Shutting this Mug Down all Up in the Middle of Good Conversation ain't even funny.

Too much.


----------



## Charz

Ltown, I've never used that balm before. All the products that I have used from Redken have blue or red packaging. Sorry


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies, when i tried to log on yesterday, the forum was down.

chebaby, you went HARD this week! Did you like the donna marie?


----------



## chebaby

im glad this site is back up so i can tell yall about the donna marie(thanx for reminding me mkd)
so i wanted to twist my hair with the super butter creme and the dream curling creme. so far i like the dream creme, but i dont know how i feel about the butter creme.
i kept looking in the butter creme jar trying to figure out what the heck those chunks were. they were see through chunks and they looked really tiny. so i thought if i tried to scoop it out it would dissipate in my hands.  i went to pick one out and i pulled out a chunk the size of a 50 cent piece. it was gross and i have never seen anything like it. it looks like aloe vera gel but i have never seen aloe vera gel fuse together like that before.
i didnt use the butter creme.


----------



## chebaby

oh and let me say that last night my hair was shiny and soft after i twisted with the dream creme and kbb milk. well right now my hair feels dry, it shrunk up way more than it did last time i twisted and its no longer shiny.
so im going to mist with water and spread on some kbb milk and pin these suckas up.


----------



## Shay72

Finished Amala Cream Rinse this morning. I'm sure I have at least 2 back ups. Using a light protein at least 1x/wkly and may throw a reconstructor in there too. I'm starting to notice a little breakage. I need to nip that in the bud. I've noticed shedding too but I'm not worried about that.  Will do a protein treatment this weekend.  I think I'm over moisturized so I gotta get my balance back.


----------



## robot.

i emailed jasmine's last night and had a reply this morning. she said there were no issues with my order and it shipped out the 22nd (still a long time to wait with no notice, since i ordered on the 13th). i should be receiving it soon.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

I was out all day yesterday.  I went and did the Breast Cancer walk in my area.  It was really nice.  We walked in memory of one soror and then for our one survivor soror.

I thought I was going to henna again this week until I thought about how I really wanna twist up and put my hair away.  I just henna'd last Thursday and if I did it again it would have to be tomorrow.  I don't know if that is too soon.  What do you Ladies think?

My WnG has really been holding up with light refreshing (spritz and KBB, seal with oil).  Usually the curls flatten out and I have to wet it for real to get it looking cute.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I saw all the FUBU lines at my other Target Saturday guess they decided to branch out.  The KCKT was $12, I think all KC was $12 except the KCCC.

Charz  I use the Jasmines Souffle in the fall/winter and it works great, very thick butter.  My legs still feel good and usually my scrubs dry & the dry heat dry my skin out bad at work.  I'm finishing my second jar from last Xmas sale.  Will repurchase after I finish some other lotion I have.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> im glad this site is back up so i can tell yall about the donna marie(thanx for reminding me mkd)
> so i wanted to twist my hair with the super butter creme and the dream curling creme. so far i like the dream creme, but i dont know how i feel about the butter creme.
> i kept looking in the butter creme jar trying to figure out what the heck those chunks were. they were see through chunks and they looked really tiny. so i thought if i tried to scoop it out it would dissipate in my hands.  i went to pick one out and i pulled out a chunk the size of a 50 cent piece. it was gross and i have never seen anything like it. it looks like aloe vera gel but i have never seen aloe vera gel fuse together like that before.
> i didnt use the butter creme.


chebaby, my buttercream has a few chunks.  Not huge ones but a few so maybe that is normal.


----------



## chebaby

if its normal mkd, i will use it. it looks like its so moisturizing i just know its going to be a hit.
this weekend coming up i will use curl junkie so the week after that i will use the donna marie.


----------



## robot.

i really want to try donna marie, but i hate that they don't have sample sizes. those full sizes are too big and too expensive for me to "try." i sent an email a few weeks ago and never got a reply. i think i'm going to pester them again right now.

eta: che, if your package slip came with an email address, would you mind posting it? i hate website comment boxes because i feel like they never go through.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, going to moisturize with dghee and softning serum. My hair is still really soft but we are having a wind advisory and its supposed to be really cold. These qhemet products may be keepers, going to use them for a bit longer before i deem them staples. Dd's hair likes the ghee too but i only need a tiny bit for her hair. If i was to order again on bf it would be another ghee and softning serum. The heavy cream i only need a bit because its just that thick. I only need 1 or 2 bottles more of knot today because that little bit that was almost gone is going no where, so i know it lasts forever..


----------



## chebaby

robot. said:


> i really want to try donna marie, but i hate that they don't have sample sizes. those full sizes are too big and too expensive for me to "try." i sent an email a few weeks ago and never got a reply. i think i'm going to pester them again right now.
> 
> eta: che, if your package slip came with an email address, would you mind posting it? i hate website comment boxes because i feel like they never go through.


 
im not home right now but i will post it later


----------



## rosalindb

robot. said:


> i emailed jasmine's last night and had a reply this morning. she said there were no issues with my order and it* shipped out the 22nd (still a long time to wait with no notice, since i ordered on the 13th*). i should be receiving it soon.


If she makes items fresh to order, I do not think 7 working days is too bad but she should send notification when your order ships, I'm surprised that she does not do that as standard practise


----------



## chebaby

i forgot to tell yall how the hibiscus powder worked last nigh when i mixed it with amla and kbb mask. maaaaaannnnnn that was the silkiest i have ever felt my hair. it rinsed clean and my hair just felt really silky and conditioned. to rinse it out i wanted to use the shea moisture conditioner but i didnt want my hair to get too soft so i used abba creme mask(i like this too, ive only used it twice).

i cant wait for this weekend(sunday) to do my hair. i have it all planed lol. i was shampoo with cream of nature and then do a paste of amla, brahmi, shikakai and hibiscus, water and sweet almond oil. leave on for 2 hours and then follow up with abba creme mask. then i will twist my hair for the week with kbb milk and hibiscus and banana honey butter leave in.

but on saturday if i go out i will take out these twists, shampoo with cream of nature and condition with abba creme mask and then wash and go using hibiscus and banana honey butter and curl queen gel.

i will be removing my twists and detangling with black earth the detangler.
so far i like this detangler however it is greasy(which doesnt matter because i use it on friday night and shampoo saturday morning and then again on sunday). i think her protective mist bodifyer is a better detangler and moisturizer but this one is good too. i dont think i will repurchase it though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Queens

Hope all is well.  I am still having shedding.  Hope it's not from my last failed relaxer attempt (but I am starting to get 'worried')erplexed

Anyway, I just slathered on some My HoneyChild Burdock Root Hair Lotion and sealed with a little JBCO.  

Next Wash day, I will pull out the Nexxus Emergencee and Nutrine Garlic to Co-Wash with (to see if that helps).  I may use my AE Garlic to Steam with too.

Other than that, not much going on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Dang.....

Where errbody at?

Imma "Buy" something, if somebody don't get in here and talk to me!


----------



## Shay72

I had my coworker fix my denman brush for me . You know open it up and pull out the extra bristles. I hope this works because I am so sick of finding little balls of shed hair at the end of my coils. I will try it on Friday. 

On Friday we are having a Halloween dance for our program participants. I plan on going for the black power look.  I have an afro t-shirt, wide bottom jeans, hoops, etc. I want to fro it out. I don't want to use heat and I'm a tightly coiled 4a. My coils look like pen springs. I'm thinking if I pick it while wet maybe it will dry as a fro as opposed to a curly fro? What do ya'll think?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> I had my coworker fix my denman brush for me . You know open it up and pull out the extra bristles. I hope this works because I am so sick of finding little balls of shed hair at the end of my coils. I will try it on Friday.
> 
> *On Friday we are having a Halloween dance for our program participants. I plan on going for the black power look.  I have an afro t-shirt, wide bottom jeans, hoops, etc. *I want to fro it out. I don't want to use heat and I'm a tightly coiled 4a. My coils look like pen springs. I'm thinking if I pick it while wet maybe it will dry as a fro as opposed to a curly fro? What do ya'll think?



Shay72 

Sounds like a Cute *Anti-Costume*  I hope you have fun.

Sorry can't help w/the Hair.


----------



## robot.

rosalindb said:


> If she makes items fresh to order, I do not think 7 working days is too bad but she should send notification when your order ships, I'm surprised that she does not do that as standard practise


 
i don't think it's a bad wait time at all, but i do wish i'd received a bit of notice, just to keep me/the consumer updated on the process. ITA with you.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Dang.....
> 
> Where errbody at?
> 
> Imma "Buy" something, if somebody don't get in here and talk to me!


 
You'd buy it anyway wether we were here or not if you wanted to.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I had my coworker fix my denman brush for me . You know open it up and pull out the extra bristles. I hope this works because I am so sick of finding little balls of shed hair at the end of my coils. I will try it on Friday.
> 
> On Friday we are having a Halloween dance for our program participants. I plan on going for the black power look.  I have an afro t-shirt, wide bottom jeans, hoops, etc. I want to fro it out. I don't want to use heat and I'm a tightly coiled 4a. My coils look like pen springs. I'm thinking if I pick it while wet maybe it will dry as a fro as opposed to a curly fro? What do ya'll think?


 
Sorry shay, if you have colochas then they will be colochas, can't do nothing about it. They will coil back up.

Eta- It might work if you go product less, but if your hair is moisturized they will coil back up.


----------



## Brownie518

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Charz  I use the *Jasmines Souffle* in the fall/winter and it works great, very thick butter.  My legs still feel good and usually my scrubs dry & the dry heat dry my skin out bad at work.  I'm finishing my second jar from last Xmas sale.  Will repurchase after I finish some other lotion I have.



Charz -  I was going to mention Jasmine's Shea Souffle, also. I use it in winter, also. Excellent, and the scents are delicious!


----------



## Brownie518

robot. said:


> i don't think it's a bad wait time at all, but i do wish i'd received a bit of notice, just to keep me/the consumer updated on the process. ITA with you.


 
I'm surprised you didn't get a notice. I have always gotten one from her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You'd buy it anyway wether we were here or not if you wanted to.



La Colocha

Girl...............You know me too well.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> *You'd buy it anyway wether we were here or not if you wanted to*.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


>



Hursh Brownie518 

You and Your _Scalp Massages_.........ver18:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Queens
> 
> Hope all is well.  I am still having shedding.  Hope it's not from my last failed relaxer attempt (but I am starting to get 'worried')erplexed
> 
> Anyway, I just slathered on some My HoneyChild Burdock Root Hair Lotion and sealed with a little JBCO.
> 
> Next Wash day, I will pull out the Nexxus Emergencee and Nutrine Garlic to Co-Wash with (to see if that helps).  I may use my AE Garlic to Steam with too.
> 
> Other than that, not much going on.


 
T, maybe the shedding is just from change of weather. i  know some people shed certain times of year.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Ltown said:


> I'm trying  out the HV acai berry it's very thin/watery. I can definately tell how you can use it up so fast, it dripped right away, I"m let it sit for 30 min and see how my hair feels then use something else for my steamer I like thick creamy conditioners.


 
Yeah I don't like HV conditioners at all.. they are like hair "jergens" i.e... lotion.


----------



## Brownie518

^^My shedding season starts around now. But it is so warm here right now. It's been in the 70s the past few days. I'm gonna cook on the grill on Wednesday, sit out on the deck with a book. And some drinks...


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Girl...............You know me too well.


 
Sure do, *sings* if you don't know me by now, you will never ever ever know me ooooooooohhhhhh. Lmao


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> i dont know why kbb lie so much. so i got my cream. it was sitting on the porch so i guess it came yesterday.
> the cream i got today is different from the old cream AND different from the last cream they sent.
> and they must think im a fool. they told me that the ingredients did not change. that it was a label mistake. but im no fool. i know that the reason the old cream was so shiny and oily is not because of the oil but because of the glycerin.
> the last cream that i know for a fact is a butter is thick and dense.
> this cream i have today is a whipped cream but its a dry cream. kinda like we mix our own shea butter and oil. its very dry. BECAUSE THERE IS NO GLYCERIN. as the ingredient list on the jar says. but they tried their hardest to convince me i was crazy.
> 
> as i said before and i will say it again. KBB HAS LOST S CUSTOMER.



I am so glad I have found replacements for her.. as I get older I just can't take this foolishness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, maybe the shedding is just from change of weather. i  know some people shed certain times of year.



chebaby 

I'd really like to think that Che.

Thanks


----------



## chebaby

Shay72 said:


> I had my coworker fix my denman brush for me . You know open it up and pull out the extra bristles. I hope this works because I am so sick of finding little balls of shed hair at the end of my coils. I will try it on Friday.
> 
> On Friday we are having a Halloween dance for our program participants. I plan on going for the black power look.  I have an afro t-shirt, wide bottom jeans, hoops, etc. I want to fro it out. I don't want to use heat and I'm a tightly coiled 4a. My coils look like pen springs. I'm thinking if I pick it while wet maybe it will dry as a fro as opposed to a curly fro? What do ya'll think?


 
that sound like a cute look. i love the idea.

ive stopped using my denman because it took out the bulk of my hair, i feel like it caused a little breakage and i dont think its something i need to do. i might used it next summer after im finish protective styling just to "refresh" my hair. and ill do that right after i do a trim.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Sure do, *sings* if you don't know me by now, you will never ever ever know me ooooooooohhhhhh. Lmao


 i love that song lol. 


*fabulosity* said:


> I am so glad I have found replacements for her.. as I get older I just can't take this foolishness.


 i agree. i want to get everything local. and not from asian bss


----------



## *fabulosity*

oh and yeah shedding.. I've shed about a whole head full of hair between Oct 1 and now.. I'm hoping it slows up or I'm gonna be bald...lol.


----------



## BrownBetty

Why am I so dang ashy?  It is as if my skin is repelling moisturizer.  

Any whooo, my shedding is back and I think I have enough hair to make my own wig.  So I am going to use emergencee and my loreal hair fixer next wash. 

I rediscovered coconut oil for my hair. I haven't bought anything new.


----------



## chebaby

i dont know about me shedding. a few weeks ago i was shedding like crazy but thats around the same time i was over moisturized so i dont know. but since im keeping my hair in twists when i detangle i expect a ton of hair.

for skin moisture i just use shea butter or coconut confidence.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty chebaby *fabulosity* Brownie518

Thanks for making me feel somewhat better about 'shedding'  --- but I need to keep all my 10-15 Strands.

I will use Emergencee, Nutrine & AE Garlic for the next few weeks and see what happens.


----------



## Brownie518

@BrownBetty - What's L'Oreal Hair Fixer? It's pills...? I've never heard of it before.


----------



## Shay72

Charz
I find that if I oil my skin while wet right out the shower than follow with a butter I am good. My skin has always been "special" (read as "is ashy 30 seconds after using lotion" ) but this routine works. I primarily use coconut oil. I use shea butter on my skin. Lately I've been loving the Hairveda ones. I like sunshine also.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies!  

Che, the hibiscus is awesome, I have yet to make a mix and not be messing. Teas work but I just don't feel it's saturated enough. 

T, La hit it on the nail. You buy regardless even when we are chatting you over in somebody checkout cart


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Sure do, *sings* if you don't know me by now, you will never ever ever know me ooooooooohhhhhh. Lmao


 


Ltown said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> *Che, the hibiscus is awesome, I have yet to make a mix and not be messing.* Teas work but I just don't feel it's saturated enough.
> 
> T, La hit it on the nail. You buy regardless even when we are chatting you over in somebody checkout cart


 
yea hibiscus was more messy for me than henna. when i took the plastic cap off red "juice" spilled everywhere lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *T, La hit it on the nail.* You buy regardless even when we are chatting you over in somebody checkout cart



........................


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Sure do, *sings* if you don't know me by now, you will never ever ever know me ooooooooohhhhhh. Lmao


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> ........................


 
girl you and me got so much in common. i buy when im bored, hungry, sad, you name it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl you and me got so much in common. i buy when im bored, hungry, sad, you name it



IK we do.  But I didn't buy anything.

I just wanted somebody to get up in here and post!


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Sure do, *sings* if you don't know me by now, you will never ever ever know me ooooooooohhhhhh. Lmao


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> IK we do. *But I didn't buy anything*.
> 
> I just wanted somebody to get up in here and post!


 
  we just making sure.
you know, with the rise in splurges (for my friend)and all


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> we just making sure.
> you know, with the rise in splurges (for my friend)and all



chebaby

Honestly......I was looking for that $4.99 KCKT yesterday (for _a friend_) _*cough*_

For Real.

OT:  I wish I knew all the %'s Off of all the stuff I wish to buy prior to BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Eeeewww LAWD.  I will be so glad when these Elections are OVA'.

I'm sick of the commercials, the phone calls, the stuff in the mailbox & on the doors.

*knowing they ain't gon' do nothin' they talmbout!


----------



## chebaby

i wish i knew the discounts too 
i said i wasnt going to buy anything but i think i was telling a fib 
i think if i dont purchase anything until then i will have enough room to purchase a few things. i want another jar of MHC olive mask, horsetail reconstructor, and theres another one i want from her. cant remember the name.


----------



## mkd

I realllllly want to buy some stuff but instead today when I had the itch, I bought some books and dvds for my babies for Christmas.  I know I am going to have to buy some stuff soon.  I am bored with what I have.


----------



## chebaby

mkd, i was bored with what i had too until i purchased some curl junkie and donna marie. i think im good now. i just needed something new.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> mkd, i was bored with what i had too until i purchased some curl junkie and donna marie. i think im good now. i just needed something new.


 I know exactly what you mean.  Once I get my CJ, I know I won't be bored anymore for a little while.


----------



## Brownie518

The other day, I found a jar of CJ Rehab. I know I'm supposed to have some WDT somewhere around but I surely can't find it. I will need to reup on that soon. 

I got 2 jars of that Shea Moisture mask from Target. Has anyone tried that Kim Kimble stuff? Did I ask that already?


----------



## chebaby

i havent tried kim kimble but i see her stuff in target all the time.
i dont like shea moisture shea butter mask. it doesnt do anything for me. i hope i like the too shea moisture conditioners i purchased.

i remember thinking the cj curl rehab conditioner was just ok. but since my hair has been reacting differently to conditioners i want to try it again.


----------



## chebaby

curlmart sent me a free mhc honey hair mask with my order.


----------



## La Colocha

Good morning ladies, my hair is feeling good this morning. The ghee and the softning serum work really well together. I will take this combo into the winter. I won't be on much today, the internet is going in and out because of the wind. Say a prayer for us in the midwest, got corn and cows and ish flying around.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Good morning ladies, my hair is feeling good this morning. The ghee and the softning serum work really well together. I will take this combo into the winter. I won't be on much today, the internet is going in and out because of the wind. *Say a prayer for us in the midwest, got corn and cows and ish flying around*.




La Colocha

  

  Girl....I feel you.  I keep wondering if my Wig might FLY Off today.  We have 70 mph winds today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

btw:  I have a corner left of KomazaHairCare Scalp Conditioner.  It feels really good and smells like Mint-Chocolate Girl Scout Cookies. (Peppermint and Coco Butter?)

I have 1 Jar left and have 2 Jars on my BF List.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> 
> 
> Girl....I feel you.  I keep wondering if my Wig might FLY Off today.  We have 70 mph winds today.


 
You better bobby pin her down or put on a hat, we have gusts up to 60mph, they even canceled the garbage pick up. I think i may keep little one home today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You better bobby pin her down or put on a hat, we have gusts up to 60mph, they even canceled the garbage pick up. I think i may keep little one home today.



La Colocha

Girl, it can do a lot of 'damage'. 

I can see me now chasing my wig down the street in high heel pumps in a durag.  

Lookin' Crazy

Hmp....It might blow the du-rag off.

We're suppose to have it tomorrow too.

*i wish this little one could stay home*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Girl.  Enjoy Your Day.  I'll holla' after I _blow_ back up in here this evening.  Lord willing.


----------



## La Colocha

Thanks t, lmao at the pumps and du-rag, you will be just fine. Have a good day.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha & @ IDareT'sHair- I hope the rest of the day goes well for you both.

Say a prayer for me I have to go back to the Foot & Ankle doctor about a MRI I had last week on my ankle.  I'm praying its nothing surgical.

When I get back I'm going to HOT then cowash (Green Tea/Hibiscus) and do a quick DC (DC mix) before I twist my hair up for the week.  Don't know what I'm going to twist with but it has to be ubber moisturizing.


----------



## Charz

@Vonnieluvs08 @Brownie518 @Shay72

Thanks for the Jasmine's Suggestions   

I still have my Verbena Custom Blend Lotions that I need to use up before I buy anything else.

For $7.26 including tax and shipping I used the Sally's cheat deal  to get:

80 duck clips
1 mesh head wrap for sitting under the dryer
2 packs of 2 inch rollers 
2 packs of 1-3/4 inch rollers

I think I did pretty good.

145 days left of my hair product, perfume and makeup no-buy.

(Nail polish, skincare, professional hair dye, and hair tools don't count  )


----------



## natura87

The right side of my head is killing me, thats the side that I have in braids. I have half of a bottle of Brts Bee's conditioner left. I like it, a possible repurchase but its nothing special.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @La Colocha
> 
> Girl, it can do a lot of 'damage'.
> 
> *I can see me now chasing my wig down the street in high heel pumps in a durag.
> 
> Lookin' Crazy
> 
> Hmp....It might blow the du-rag off*.
> 
> We're suppose to have it tomorrow too.
> 
> *i wish this little one could stay home*



 T, you are so crazy!!! 

Ya'll be careful though. I've been seeing that insanity on the news. 

I don't know why I'm up. My boss is letting me go in late so I can watch the Celtics . And I don't have to use my time  I am dying to wash my hair, too. SO tore it up when I got home this morning 

And my Sephora comes today!


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> T, you are so crazy!!!
> 
> Ya'll be careful though. I've been seeing that insanity on the news.
> 
> I don't know why I'm up. My boss is letting me go in late so I can watch the Celtics . And I don't have to use my time  I am dying to wash my hair, too. *SO tore it up when I got home this morning. *




..........


----------



## Brownie518

Vonniesluv08 - good luck at the doctor


----------



## Ltown

Good Afternoon ladies! 

Sneaking a peek from work! I'm in class tonight so I won't be on. 
Vonnie good luck! 

Charz what kind/color nail polish are you using? I have a lot to give away my nails chips really bad after becoming nail fanatic. 

T, I have not seen the staple list yet? 

So what is the BF sales, buys there is 30 days left? 

If I get anything it will be from curlmart WDT and KCNT and ayurveda natural.


----------



## Charz

Ltown

I love OPI. I wanna try ORLY.

I am going to buy from Rescue Beauty Lounge during their 50% off sale, their polish is usuallly 18 bucks  but the best formula ever!


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> @Ltown
> 
> I love OPI. I wanna try ORLY.
> 
> I am going to buy from Rescue Beauty Lounge during their 50% off sale, their polish is usuallly 18 bucks  but the best formula ever!


 
I did not realize when I started wearing polish again that the big 3 no would cause my nails to chip. I brought alot of polish B1G1F, discounted. I'm going to donate it to the high school cosmo class let them practice with it.


----------



## chebaby

i took out my twists today and shampooed with cream of nature. then i conditioned with abba creme mask. i thought this was protein but now im not so sure. my hair felt soooo silky its crazy. then i used curl junkie hibiscus and banana leave in and a drop of curl junkie curl queen on each side. my hair is super soft but has hold which im liking. i usually dont care too much for hold but i like this. but i only used a dime size curl queen on each side so it wasnt a lot.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnie sending a prayer up for you. And ms. b im like tore up your hair and then it hit me whoo child get it in lmao. The wind is high but not as bad as i thought it was going to be, it got really cold too, that is what makes it worse. The house is still standing so that is all i care about. It feels like a winter storm without the snow and its coming soon.

Charz, i didn't like orly it chipped way too fast on me, my favorite is china glaze, that is all that i wear now.


----------



## natura87

I made Shea butter mix today. My hair loves butters and protective in the  fall.winter and spring so I whipped up Shea Butter, Vatika Frosting and a little bit of Giovanni SAS.


----------



## fattyfatfat

my curlmart order has shipped!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *SO tore it up when I got home this morning*



Brownie518

Lawd Chile........That Boy Be On It!

*no pun intended*


----------



## chebaby

yall are crazy lol.

my curlmart order with the curl junkie cccc shipped today. i had no idea if you order over a certain amount shipping for 1 day is 1 dollar??? thats so cool.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yall are crazy lol.
> 
> my curlmart order with the curl junkie cccc shipped today. i had no idea *if you order over a certain amount shipping for 1 day is 1 dollar??? thats so cool.*



chebaby

Okay Big Money:dollar::dollar::dollar::dollar:

You Rollin' Like 'dat?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....I finished up my KomazaHairCare Scalp Conditioning Treatment.  I think Imma stick with this a while.  Will pull out my backup.

Will be re-upping during BF

Ltown (and others) Did anybody get the e-mail from Qhem about the 1 day sale on Nov 26th?  After that, she'll be closed until Mid-January.....

regarding the Sales....that's one I will be purchasing from.  Not sure who else (HV, CG, Curlmart, MHC, AV *yes AV, Jasmine & Claudie) So far, my list is still the same.

I also got an e-mail from KBB 15%


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Okay Big Money:dollar::dollar::dollar::dollar:
> 
> You Rollin' Like 'dat?


 
heck no  last night i was throwing things in the curlmart cart just to see how much it would cost if i stocked up on curl junkie. it came up to like $220 but with a %15 discount and 1 dollar shipping it was like $200 or something like that. regular shipping was like $50 so to see the once dollar option i was shocked.


----------



## chebaby

yea i saw the kbb sale for 15% off a $25 purchase. not bad but i aint buying


----------



## mkd

i saw kbb's sale too.  Its pretty interesting that she has been having a lot of decent sales lately.  i wonder why that is.  i only have 3 hair milks left.  i wonder if i should order now or wait for the buy 2 get one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> heck no  last night i was throwing things in the curlmart cart just to see how much it would cost if i stocked up on curl junkie. it came up to like $220 but with a %15 discount and 1 dollar shipping it was like $200 or something like that.* regular shipping was like $50 *so to see the once dollar option i was shocked.


 
chebaby

What about FREESHIP60 for products over %$60.00?  Can't you use that?  Isn't that good all the time?


----------



## La Colocha

Moisturized my hair with kt and softning serum, that dang bottle of kt is not moving, there is like a drip left and it still won't budge. I have the bottle turned upside down so maybe that is why there is more in the top. Then i sealed with a bit of heavy cream and i mean the top of my pinky finger little bit its that thick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> i saw kbb's sale too. * Its pretty interesting that she has been having a lot of decent sales lately.  i wonder why that is.*  i only have 3 hair milks left.  i wonder if i should order now or wait for the buy 2 get one.



mkd

Personally, I think Afroveda-Gate hurt all of them (in a way). 

The Fall Out from that did Major Damage to their hussle's.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> Personally, I think Afroveda-Gate hurt all of them (in a way).
> 
> The Fall Out from that did Major Damage to their hussle's.


I was thinking that too.  I dont think kbb uses bases but if she did, please believe  I would buy gallons of it.


----------



## natura87

I diluted my TW PMB, I like it better that way and it should last much longer. I have minitwists on my left side although I think I should make them bigger next time. They are insanely small. It has been so long since I actually bought a product online (Vatika Frosting in the early spring) that I am cringing when I look at the prices for shipping.I know what I want(but dont need), I'm just not willing to spend 70+ bucks for free shipping. I might not even buy anything during the BF sales, I dunno, whether or not I want to changes everyday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I was thinking that too.  I dont think kbb uses bases but if she did, please believe  I would buy gallons of it.




mkd
As you know, KBB was having her own "Customer Service Related Issues" 

And...She was already on the Hot Seat!  Afroveda Gate, just prolly further tipped the scales.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> Personally, I think Afroveda-Gate hurt all of them (in a way).
> 
> The Fall Out from that did Major Damage to their hussle's.



In what way?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> As you know, KBB was having her own "Customer Service Related Issues"
> 
> And...She was already on the Hot Seat!  Afroveda Gate, just prolly further tipped the scales.


 I am not mad, these handmades need to step it up with these astronomical prices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *In what way?*



I guess you didn't keep up with the Threads about the using of Bases to make products, the inconsistency in the quality/integrity of the product, the horrible shipping costs, the long wait times, the 'real' cost to make some of the products versus what was/is being charged....etc....

The threads/stories about the price-hike and the using of bases but alot of other On-Line Sellers on Front Street.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I am not mad, these handmades need to step it up with these astronomical prices.


 
mkd

Me Either.  Now that they ALL been put "ON NOTICE" they all know what it's going to take to compete for our Money!

So, in a strange way, it was good that it happened.erplexed


----------



## mkd

natura87 said:


> In what way?


 
I think afroveda gate let a lot of customers know that they can whip us these products for a fraction of the cost.   If we spend good money on these products, we should get prompt and good service.  I think the handmades are feeling it in the pocket because we now know what's up.  If a line isn't make original products, I think it will be hurt.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> What about FREESHIP60 for products over %$60.00?  Can't you use that?  Isn't that good all the time?


 
yea you can use it but if you do use it instead of paying the $1 for next day air you cant use the 15% off coupon. paying the $1 is like getting shipping practically free and getting 15% off.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> I guess you didn't keep up with the Threads about the using of Bases to make products, the inconsistency in the quality/integrity of the product, the horrible shipping costs, the long wait times, the 'real' cost to make some of the products versus what was/is being charged....etc....
> 
> The threads/stories about the price-hike and the using of bases but alot of other On-Line Sellers on Front Street.


 
I skimmed it a bit...but whoa. I'm pretty brick and mortar when it comes to my products. I would like to splurge on handmade stuff but my pockets wont allow it at the moment. I whip up stuff when I can so if something doesnt work for my hair (which is odd, and hardly happens) I will try to salvage it or give it to someone it would work better on. If it has seeped over to affect other companies it must be huge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea you can use it but if you do use it instead of paying the $1 for next day air you cant use the 15% off coupon. paying the $1 is like getting shipping practically free and getting 15% off.



chebaby

Good to know.  Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> I skimmed it a bit...but whoa. I'm pretty brick and mortar when it comes to my products. I would like to splurge on handmade stuff but my pockets wont allow it at the moment. I whip up stuff when I can so if something doesnt work for my hair (which is odd, and hardly happens) I will try to salvage it or give it to someone it would work better on. If it has seeped over to affect other companies it must be huge.



I think it did affect other companies because it seemed like they started putting alot of other vendors on BLAST and they got thrown under the bus too.

But hey, it's all in what you like and who you are going to get the best service from (if you're an on-line shopper). 

It's good that you can whip stuff up.  *envious*

And we're alot alike that 'most' stuff pretty much agrees with us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha (and others who use Eulcence Clarifying Shampoo)

Does anyone know if it is Chelator too?  

Too lazy to look it up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Double Post -- Sorry

*i guess that means i should look it up*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> *I think it did affect other companies because it seemed like they started putting alot of other vendors on BLAST and they got thrown under the bus too.*
> 
> But hey, it's all in what you like and who you are going to get the best service from (if you're an on-line shopper).
> 
> It's good that you can whip stuff up.  *envious*
> 
> And we're alot alike that 'most' stuff pretty much agrees with us.


 
yep thats exactly what happened. its kinda messed up other companies got pulled under too but at the same time i think people will continue to buy as long as they dont pull an afroveda with the same products coming different each time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yep thats exactly what happened. *its kinda messed up other companies got pulled under too* but at the same time i think people will continue to buy as long as they dont pull an afroveda with the same products coming different each time.



chebaby

Yeah, it was a 'dark' day for alot of on-line vendors. 

But like me & mkd was saying....it's going to make them hafta' be up on their game to get the Dolla's now.  

Folx Gon' Be All Over Them Now Like a Cheap Suit

We have options/choices _bases_.....


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> yep thats exactly what happened. its kinda messed up other companies got pulled under too but at the same time i think people will continue to buy as long as they dont pull an afroveda with the same products coming different each time.


 
Thats just stupid to me, if I order a product and it looks one way, and looks like it says it should on the website and then I order it again and it looks different, that right there is reason enough for me to not buy from said vendor. I mean I could see if I was told that there would be a change...but if you cant keep a consistency with your products maybe you shouldnt be in business.


----------



## chebaby

yea i know they mad we know about the bases. even though i aint purchasing no bases


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> Thats just stupid to me, if I order a product and it looks one way, and looks like it says it shoudl on the website and then I order it again and it looks different, that right there is reason enough for me to not buy from said vendor. I mean I could see if I was told that there would be a change...but if you cant keep a consistency with your products maybe you shoudlnt be in business.


 
i feel ya 
as soon as i noticed AV butters looked different i stopped buying. which is why i always say i have a love hate relationship with her. for me her butters werent doing anything shea butter couldnt do for me but im a pj so what can i say.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea i know they mad we know about the bases. even though i aint purchasing no bases



chebaby

Girl....Who?  I Ain't Either.  I ain't mixin' up nothin'

natura87

It might be worth it to you to read up on that thread since you like mixing up your own products. Maybe you can get some good deals on some of the 'bases' and other products.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> i feel ya
> as soon as i noticed AV butters looked different i stopped buying. which is why i always say i have a love hate relationship with her. for me her butters werent doing anything shea butter couldnt do for me but im a pj so what can i say.


 
Shea butter is my #1, but I am willing to substitute with some Crisco if need be. I found a local spot that sells SB straight from Africa so I am good. I don't need butters from online vendors, if I want them I can get them but I dont need them. I'm a PJ in recovery, I could relapse at any second but I'm holding on and so far so good.


----------



## chebaby

i know T, they aint gonna have me in the kitchen sweating trying to deep condition my hair. ill probably have all kinda white bits and clumps in my hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i know T, they aint gonna have me in the kitchen sweating trying to deep condition my hair.* ill probably have all kinda white bits and clumps in my hair




chebaby

  Totally disinterested. 

IK.  Right at bolded.  The Only Sweat I want to do is screwing the Lid Off the Jar.

Henna is the only thang gettin' mixed up, up in this Piece.

*and i wish there was an easier way to do that*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Totally disinterested.
> 
> IK.  Right at bolded.  *The Only Sweat I want to do is screwing *the Lid Off the Jar.
> 
> Henna is the only thang gettin' mixed up, up in this Piece.
> 
> *and i wish there was an easier way to do that*


 
i got to screwing and stopped  the way yall been talking lately i didnt know what i was about to read


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Girl....Who?  I Ain't Either.  I ain't mixin' up nothin'
> 
> natura87
> 
> It might be worth it to you to read up on that thread since you like mixing up your own products. Maybe you can get some good deals on some of the 'bases' and other products.


 
I'll look into that when I deplete the stash I've got. Right now I just mix up the 'dudds" add some oils and try it out.


----------



## natura87

I don't even Henna, I've got some but I have yet to use it. With my luck I would screw up the goos thing I've got going.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> I'll look into that when I deplete the stash I've got. Right now I just mix up the 'dudds" add some oils and try it out.



natura87

I think it is something you should seriously look into.  It would be worth it.  Especially if you like to "Mix It Up"  That thread has all the bases for all the products (or most of them anyway)


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> I think it is something you should seriously look into.  It would be worth it.  Especially if you like to "Mix It Up"  That thread has all the bases for all the products (or most of them anyway)


 
You are tempting me....

Well I guess I can make a wish list...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> You are tempting me....
> 
> Well I guess I can make a wish list...



natura87

Alot of people did alot of research on bases in that thread. Alot of good information.

If I were into 'mixing' I would definitely check it out......_*after you deplete your stash*_ 

_*cough, cough*_


----------



## mkd

I am about to wash my hair and try the cj products again.  I am counting down the weeks until I can do the aphogee 2 step again.  I think I have 2 and a half more weeks before it will have been 6 weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Njoi Creations is having a HUMP DAY Sale tomorrow Wednesday _starts at midnight_.  *Free Shipping*


----------



## Shay72

chebaby said:


> i know T, they aint gonna have me in the kitchen sweating trying to deep condition my hair. ill probably have all kinda white bits and clumps in my hair



Exactly....this was me last weekend. Call myself making my own detangler . Knowing I can't half cook....how I'm tryna to mix up some hair products .


----------



## chebaby

^^^lmao. i can hardly cook too so i know im not making any more than a simple shea butter mix.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 said:


> Exactly....this was me last weekend. Call myself making my own detangler . *Knowing I can't half cook....how I'm tryna to mix up some hair products* .



Girl....Who?


----------



## natura87

I'm gonna make another buttah.Just cuz...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Overhauling My Cart(s)..........

Narrowing down a _few_ things.  I still wish I knew what the discounts were.erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha (and others who use Eulcence Clarifying Shampoo)
> 
> Does anyone know if it is Chelator too?
> 
> Too lazy to look it up.


 
I think so, it says it has chelating ingredients that help clean and clarify the scalp. It also removes mineral deposits which helps a lot if you have hard water.


----------



## robot.

i think every few months, i'm going to do random "company reviews," because several companies that i haven't even ordered from aren't (or haven't) offered me the type of service that is encouraging me to become a customer. 

and i think it's important to share my experiences with a company too, not just the products.


----------



## Ltown

Hey everyone! 

I'm out of class ready for bed.


T, I got the email from Qhem, none of those products work for me. 

I like mixing but not to the point of buying bases. I think the only different imo with natural and bss products is what in first and essential oils and herbs.  I'm going back to basic bss because some of the lines caught on and are adding these too and CHEAP!  

Alrighty you know I got to get 4 hrs sleep! Good night!


----------



## BrownBetty

Brownie518 said:


> @BrownBetty - What's L'Oreal Hair Fixer? It's pills...? I've never heard of it before.


 
It is a leave in/reconstructor something or the other. My hair loves it.  It helps with breakage/damage.

Amazon.com: Loreal Hair Fixer 6 applications: Beauty


----------



## robot.

@ Charz

you've tried chagrin valley's butter bar conditioner, right? how did you like it?

have any of you ladies tried it?


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning!

Shay/Che, did you get ayurveda natural email?  There is problem with Hesh being import to US so she is looking for alternate products, which mean higher prices! Mountainrose has these herbs if you want backups, that where I got most of mine prior to ordering from her. Her rhassoul clay will not be release either, so let me know where I can get this please? 

T, how's the scalp? Do you think relaxing is the problem too, you have had several aweful scalp burns? You may need to come to the natural side sweetie


----------



## Charz

robot. 

Ill give you a sample next time I see you. I still have 3/4ths of a bar. It's alright.


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, its cold here and supposed to get down to the low 20's tonight with rain or snow showers, but nothing that will stick. Lawd its cold out, my hair did really good last night, qhem keeping a sista right with her products. Haven't used up anything and won't for a bit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies.....

We had terrible storms & winds yesterday and I think 3 tornadoes someplace.  I think it may be cold out, but I'm not sure.  I think the high today might be 60 something.

Ltown scalp is some better, still in Nurse-Mode.  A friend of mine was trying to 'convince' me yesterday to go natural, but I'm not ready for that quite yet.

Considering switching to No-Lye (that's why I was asking if Elucence was chelating).   Imma give myself until Mid-November to deal with this corrective situation.  Until then, I will just Condition, Protein, Moisturize and Protect.

Broke out my last jar of Komaza Scalp Conditioner.  Thought about doing my hair tonight, but not sure.  I may wait until the weekend.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Alot of people did alot of research on bases in that thread. Alot of good information.
> 
> If I were into 'mixing' I would definitely check it out......_*after you deplete your stash*_
> 
> _*cough, cough*_


I agree, it is a very good thread and quite an eye opener 

I may see if I can find some good bases in the UK in the future, you guys are lucky as you have a lot more options in the US.

I am more than happy with Aubrey Organics conditioners for now. I will need to restock next year but will keep bases at the back of my mind for now


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

Thanks for the prayers.  The MRI was completely normal.  I have an EMG on my leg in a week to see if its a nerve problem or tarsal tunnel syndrome.

I used up Acai condish yesterday detangling.  Has anyone else noticed if theirs got clumpy/dried out?  i had a hard time getting it out the bottle and it seemed to have white clumps in it.  It smelled okay and I know water didn't get into it.  It was just weird.  It rinsed clean tho.

I twisted with the Kokum Coconut hair milk, Ori Buttercream and Jojoba butter.  

I didn't like the smell of the buttercream.  It seems to have given good moisture so far but that smell is not the sickly sweet I can tolerate.

Next time I try it (when ever that is) I'll layer it was a sweet smelling butter.


----------



## mkd

Vonnie, I don't care for the scent of Ori buttercream either.  Its kind of smells medicinal.  

My acai has never dried out or gotten clumpy.


----------



## Brownie518

*cough* Afroveda's butters are on sale.....


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> *cough* Afroveda's butters are on sale.....


 
LOL! I wonder how sales have been going for her.


----------



## mkd

I ordered cj curls in a bottle and coco creme light from CM.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey all, the wind is way stronger than it was yesterday, my dad couldn't even leave work because the wind was blowing the door shut. He finally got out. Winter is coming yall i hope you all are ready, im not but oh well. Not going to moisturize today, my hair is feeling good.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone
last night i did some twists for a twist out using only hibiscus and banana leave in and it turned out so fluffy, soft and light. but it was big and because it was raining so hard i knew i could not wear it to my meeting like that. so i co washed with CURLS coconut conditioner and then used hibiscus and banana leave in and did a low puff. my hair is so soft. i honestly think this leave in will replace my kbb hair milk.


----------



## natura87

The weather where I am at is lovely, 70 degrees and partly cloudy, just a slight breeze. If it could stay like this all year I would love it. I am rocking a twist out on one side, I dont think I will ever make them this small again.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> LOL! I wonder how sales have been going for her.


 
id sure like to know  


i cant wait until my curl junkie coffee coco curl cream comes on friday. im going to twist my hair with the cccc and hibiscus and banana leave in. i cant wait.

i threw out the henna i had in the freezer and i will just make a new batch. this time using the napur 9 herbs henna. ill add more amla and hibiscus.


----------



## La Colocha

I wonder why now all the af butters are on sale, if that is the case she could have made a lower price increase instead of 100%.


----------



## Shay72

Ltown
From Nature with Love and Texas Natural Supply has rhassoul clay.

I was not loving my hair today. Looked like a poodle .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Speaking of AV Sale....My Ginger Root Pomade is on sale......And it's on my list for BF.........

Came Home decided to do my Hair.  I Shampoo'd with the 'Poo from the Derm (still a bit itchy/irritated).  I hate that I had to pull that out.  I only use it for extreme emergency's. _*durn nbd....._

I am in my Mastex Heat Cap with some Jasmine Rebuilder.  I got my Komaza Hair Care Coconut Leave-In today.  They have EXCELLENT Customer Service (I cannot speak highly enough of them).

Will Rinse out and then Steam with Jasmines Ultra Nourishing.  I have about 1 more use in the Rebuilder but I have back-ups...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Shay72 La Colocha chebaby

Where Ya'll At?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Speaking of AV Sale....My Ginger Root Pomade is on sale......And it's on my list for BF.........
> 
> Came Home decided to do my Hair.  I Shampoo'd with the 'Poo from the Derm (still a bit itchy/irritated).  I hate that I had to pull that out.  I only use it for extreme emergency's. _*durn nbd....._
> 
> I am in my Mastex Heat Cap with some Jasmine Rebuilder.  I got my Komaza Hair Care Coconut Leave-In today.  They have EXCELLENT Customer Service (I cannot speak highly enough of them).
> 
> Will Rinse out and then Steam with Jasmines Ultra Nourishing.  I have about 1 more use in the Rebuilder but I have back-ups...



I saw your pomade on sale, go on and get it t.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I saw your pomade on sale, go on and get it t.



La Colocha

I Did.

You Already Knew....So Stop Playin'


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> I Did.
> 
> You Already Knew....So Stop Playin'


 
Did you get more than 1, Yeah i already know.


----------



## chebaby

i dont understand how she can afford a sale. maybe its for customer appreciation


----------



## mkd

Well T, if Mala's business has slowed down, at least you should get your pomade quickly.

Che, now you have me wishing I had gotten the banana and hibiscus butta leave in.  thats ok, I can pick it up locally

I got 3 compliments on my hair today and it was big and frizzy because it has been raining cats and dogs.  I was like let me gone ahead and order this CJ.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i dont understand how she can afford a sale. maybe its for customer appreciation


 
Girl, I bet she's just trying to move product.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i dont understand how she can afford a sale. maybe its for customer appreciation


 
No, more like i know i messed up will yall please forgive me sale. Let me leave that lady alone, at least the people who are still buying can save a little money.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Well T, if Mala's business has slowed down, at least you should get your pomade quickly.
> 
> Che, now you have me wishing I had gotten the banana and hibiscus butta leave in.  *thats ok, I can pick it up locally*
> 
> I got 3 compliments on my hair today and it was big and frizzy because it has been raining cats and dogs.  I was like let me gone ahead and order this CJ.


 
show off!!!!


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> No, more like i know i messed up will yall please forgive me sale. Let me leave that lady alone, at least the people who are still buying can save a little money.


 
im sure shes still getting orders. enough where she can laugh at us and think "yall thought you could stop me? KING KONG AINT GOT NOTHING ON ME"


----------



## La Colocha

I pray that qhem comes out with a dc before black friday. I know she won't put out no garbage but its hard to be patient. I like aohc on my scalp too, better than the tea tree pomade which i like also but something in the heavy cream feels good. I will mainly use the ghee and seal the aohc in the winter. I may retire knot today until its warmer out, I love kt but its time to bring out the big guns. On black friday i will probably only order the dc if its out and another ghee.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> show off!!!!


I don't feel bad because you can it locally too


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I don't feel bad because you can it locally too


 
only if they have more than those three products 
i think i might do a super haul from curlmart during BF. didnt i say earlier i wouldnt get anything???
yall are no help


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Did you get more than 1, Yeah i already know.



La Colocha

No...I Only Got 1

Ms. Bhree was the other item I wanted (which wasn't on Sale).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i dont understand how she can afford a sale. *maybe its for customer appreciation*



chebaby

You're Such a Comedienne 

Yeah Right.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> No...I Only Got 1
> 
> Ms. Bhree was the other item I wanted (which wasn't on Sale).


 
Whaaaatttt * falls out chair*.lol  It is cheap though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *No, more like i know i messed up will yall please forgive me sale*. *Let me leave that lady alone*,



   La Colocha

Nah....Don't leave her alone....she needs HARD


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Whaaaatttt* * falls out chair*.lol  It is cheap though.



La Colocha

Yeah....I already had/have 1.  

I wanted to tho'   If I wouldn'A got that Njoi Pomade this a.m. I prolly would'A


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Nah....Don't leave her alone....she needs HARD


 
Why else would only the butters be on sale and not everything else. I got the email and i haven't ordered from her since early 09, i never get emails from her. The damn butters are on sale lmao. She ain't slick.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Nah....Don't leave her alone....she needs HARD


 
i love that spanking smilie


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i love that spanking smilie


 
Is that his drawls or his bare naked booty, probably the latter because its all red from the switch.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Why else would only the butters be on sale and not everything else. I got the email and i haven't ordered from her since early 09, i never get emails from her. The damn butters are on sale lmao. She ain't slick.


 
she really aint slick.  like we dont know what goings zon. i see you playa. miss mala gon get her money.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> she really aint slick.  like we dont know what goings zon. i see you playa. *miss mala gon get her money*.


 
Lmao.....................................................................


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Is that his drawls or his bare naked booty, probably the latter because its all red from the switch.


 
booty in the bare


----------



## chebaby

i just found out aout a DMV store that sells qhemet, darcys, carols daughter, kinky curly, CURLS, and donna marie 
its on and poppin


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> i dont understand how she can afford a sale. maybe its for customer appreciation


  If you are talking about Afroveda (and I think you are) maybe she hopes that by having a sale some of the people that said they would never buy from her again would be coerced into doing so by the low prices. A bunch of people may have said they wont purchase from her again, but I have a feeling a bunch of them will if the price is right.


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> i just found out aout a DMV store that sells qhemet, darcys, carols daughter, kinky curly, CURLS, and donna marie
> its on and poppin


 
*jaw drops* 
*drools on netbook*

There is nothing in my area like that, there are hardly any naturals around here.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> *jaw drops*
> *drools on netbook*
> 
> There is nothing in my area like that, there are hardly any naturals around here.


 
i heard this store has been open since july so its still new. IMO we have a ton of naturals in the dmv but not too many store that cater to us. you have to go way out to find a "natural hair salon"


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> booty in the bare


 
LMAO for real!  Not booty in the bare!


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i just found out aout a DMV store that sells qhemet, darcys, carols daughter, kinky curly, CURLS, and donna marie
> its on and poppin


 Girl, you are going to be stalking that store like me and Fab stalk the one here.  Get yourself prepared.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Girl, you are going to be stalking that store like me and Fab stalk the one here.  Get yourself prepared.


 
i might go tomorrow


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i might go tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> If you are talking about Afroveda (and I think you are) maybe she hopes that by having a sale some of *the people that said they would never buy from her again would be coerced into doing so *by the low prices.



natura87

Hmp.

Chile....The Prices are NOT that Low........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll.......

I will be comparing the Ginger Root Pomade I just ordered to the Ginger Root Pomade I already have to check for consistency, color, smell, texture, quantity, quality, packaging.....:eye:

_*did i miss anything*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll.......
> 
> I will be comparing the Ginger Root Pomade I just ordered to the Ginger Root Pomade I already have to check for consistency, color, smell, texture, quantity, quality, packaging.....:eye:
> 
> _*did i miss anything*_


 
i cant wait 
i want to know if she really has formulas or just wing it. 
do you like this ginger root or the oyin pomade better?


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> natura87
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Chile....The Prices are NOT that Low........


 

Some people just might want an excuse to buy from AV even though they are being "boycotted",just becuase, while some people just may not care.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> Some people just might want an excuse to buy from AV even though they are being "boycotted",just becuase, while some people just may not care.


 
i do think some people are looking for an excuse. but theres no need for an excuse. if you want to buy, buy. its your hair and you gotta find what works for it. on top of that some of us are just down right pj's and dont care


----------



## natura87

chebaby said:


> i do think some people are looking for an excuse. but theres no need for an excuse. if you want to buy, buy. its your hair and you gotta find what works for it. on top of that some of us are just down right pj's and dont care


 
I never bought AV becuase it looked so bootleg, like someone just made it up in their kitchen, slapped a cheap and dingy label on it and is trying to make a quick buck. Now I will use what I make in my kitchen becuase I know what I put in it and who else is gonna see it, but if I am buying something I want it to look remotely professional.


----------



## natura87

Why am I looking at Komaza, Mozeke and Curls By Sister Smith all at the same time ? I  have only used CBSS but i have heard really good reviews about Komaza and Mozeke.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i cant wait
> i want to know if she really has formulas or just wing it.
> do you like* this ginger root or the oyin pomade* better?



chebaby

The Ginger Root Pomade is actually a Cream.  Nothing like BSP (so I don't know why they call it a 'Pomade').  

It's a white fully creamy-cream.  (We'll see how it looks when _this one_ arrives)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morni' Ladies.....It's almost TGIF !  I can't wait.

My hair did okay last night.  I thought about sticking with Komaza Scalp Conditioner, but decided to bust out a jar of HV Green Tea Butter.  The HV GTB is really helping me work through these SSK's and the matting & knotting & tangles.  Gotta do something about this.  Soon.

The smell bothers me a little.  I have it on my BF List.  Imma ask BJ if she can make it Fragrance Free? Would like to have a coupla' more jars especially if it's on SALE.


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin, that's all im gonna say Tired as hell don't feel like typing.


----------



## Charz

chebaby in Silver Spring

they sell some other known brands like Bee Mines, Donna Marie, CURLS, Darcy's, Mixed Chicks, My Honey Child, Taliah Waajid, and others I haven't heard of. They just opened in July. I could get into some trouble here !


Website:
the hair & body boutique - Natural Beauty Products in Silver Spring, MD 20904


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> @chebaby in Silver Spring
> 
> they sell some other known brands like Bee Mines, Donna Marie, CURLS, Darcy's, Mixed Chicks, My Honey Child, Taliah Waajid, and others I haven't heard of. They just opened in July. I could get into some trouble here !
> 
> 
> Website:
> the hair & body boutique - Natural Beauty Products in Silver Spring, MD 20904


 
Charz, thanks for the link and name. I'm hit them soon they give military discount!


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, going to moisturize today with cctg and softning serum. I was so tired this morning and i was looking at the window, it seemed brighter than usual so i get up and through a crack in the blinds i saw white. Im like lawd its snowing already so i open the window and it was my car, lmao. The sun was shining on my car. So glad its almost the weekend. I may use up this drip of kt on washday, maybe.


----------



## chebaby

im going to that store tomorrow because i want to stay in all weekend so i need to get that out the way.
im still really loving the curl junkie hibiscus leave in.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> im going to that store tomorrow because i want to stay in all weekend so i need to get that out the way.
> im still really loving the curl junkie hibiscus leave in.


 

 stop it I'm have to check this store out. I may need to check out this leave it, had the conditioner thanks to Ms. T.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> stop it I'm have to check this store out. I may need to check out this leave it, had the conditioner thanks to Ms. T.



Ltown

Errrbody should try Curl Junkie at least Once in their Lifetime.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....

Home and Outta this Wig.  Scalp feeling lots better (less itchy).  Getting ready to put on a little Green Tea Butter (which reminds me.....lemme send BJ this e-mail).  

I would love to have it Fragrance Free.


----------



## Ltown

Hey T, glad your scalp is healing!  Nothing happening with me same as usual. I finally got that root canal pain stop, now I'm wearing temporary crown it SUCKS for 3 weeks. I guess I'll be on a diet until Thanksgiving!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Hey T, glad your scalp is healing!  Nothing happening with me same as usual. *I finally got that root canal pain stop, now I'm wearing temporary crown* it SUCKS for 3 weeks. I guess I'll be on a diet until Thanksgiving!



Ltown

Good you got that All taken care of and glad you're feeling better.

I sent my request to BJ hopefully, she will be able to accommodate me.  I like the GTB alot, but not the smell. 

I mean, I can 'live' with it, but F/Free would be wonderful.


----------



## chebaby

nothing going on with me. had a bad start though dealing with ungrateful devil family members that make me feel a certain way 
but im cool now cause i know im going to a new hair store tomorrow


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> chebaby in Silver Spring
> 
> they sell some other known brands like Bee Mines, Donna Marie, CURLS, Darcy's, Mixed Chicks, My Honey Child, Taliah Waajid, and others I haven't heard of. They just opened in July. I could get into some trouble here !
> 
> 
> Website:
> the hair & body boutique - Natural Beauty Products in Silver Spring, MD 20904


 
Gosh i wish that i lived by this store, i would be in there all the time. Imagine not having to buy off the net anymore and pay shipping. * deeply sighs*.


----------



## La Colocha

Well bath and body stuff is off of my bf list. I went to bath and body works today and the sales lady bamboozled me into buying stuff. She was so sweet we talked for like an hour and she was giving me coupons i could use right then so you know i just couldn't resist. That takes care of that.


----------



## mkd

I noticed that my hair seems very frizzy with CJ.  I can't tell if its the CJ or that fact that it has been raining soooo much here.  My hair was cute when i left home this morning but very very big by the time i got to work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Yeah, I know what you mean (about deleting stuff from the list(s).  That Ginger Root Pomade may be all I get from AV unless the Sale is just soooo wonderful and I can pick up that Ms. Bhree dirt cheap.

Might as well pick up as much as we can now while the Sales are good.  I heard on the Radio on my way to work that alot of Stores are kicking off BF this weekend.  *Poor Economy*


----------



## robot.

how long does your shipping usually take from qhemet?


----------



## La Colocha

robot. said:


> how long does your shipping usually take from qhemet?


 
Mine took a week and a half and i am in the midwest. It may take longer now because she is about to close and i know people are getting samples and last minute things before bf.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Gosh i wish that i lived by this store, i would be in there all the time. Imagine not having to buy off the net anymore and pay shipping. * deeply sighs*.


 
yea i think i might cut out online shopping unless i cant find something at this store.
i dont know exactly what they have but this is what i plan on walking out with:
qhemet ghee
MHC type 3 cream and horsetail reconstructor
donna marie hemp buttermilk
hydratherma naturals protein balance leave in(i used to love this stuff)


----------



## mkd

I wonder if SSI will start to be carried in the some of these local stores.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls, I got an e-mail back from Hairveda about possibly getting the Green Tea Butter unscented.  They will get back to me and let me know.

Great!


----------



## chebaby

thats great T. i always hated the smell of their green tea butter. but i liked the way it moisturized.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Yeah, I know what you mean (about deleting stuff from the list(s).  That Ginger Root Pomade may be all I get from AV unless the Sale is just soooo wonderful and I can pick up that Ms. Bhree dirt cheap.
> 
> Might as well pick up as much as we can now while the Sales are good.  I heard on the Radio on my way to work that *alot of Stores are kicking off BF this weekend.  *Poor Economy**



You are right, girl that lady was trying to sell me stuff like her rent was due. But it worked, she made me feel welcomed and was very personable and i also got a lot of free stuff. I pray this economy gets better but i fear its only going to get worse. I haven't been to the mall in a long time and before it was always crowded even on a weekday. It was so bare in there today it was scary. I know now that things that i can get on the ground i won't buy online anymore, i need to support my community and put money (when i do spend it) right here at home.


----------



## BrownBetty

Anyone have a recommendation for a large paddle brush?  I need one.

I am so tired, lawd.  This had been the longest day ever!


----------



## mkd

chebaby, what do you use in your hair when its raining and very humid?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> chebaby, what do you use in your hair when its raining and very humid?


 
same things i use when its not raining or humid. i just started looking on NC and see most of them talk about products in dew points and all that stuff. honestly ive never even thought about it. if im doing a wash and go my hair pretty much looks the same in any weather. its when i do a twist out that it might get big if its raining.
but i usually stick to my same products: kbb milk and cream(the originals) and now curl junkie.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> chebaby, what do you use in your hair when its raining and very humid?



Mkd, my hair has always frizzy/poof when it rains/humid even when I was relaxs. Since being natural I watch the weather more which has resulted in alot of buns/poney for me.


----------



## BrownBetty

I am going to go back to air drying.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## BrownBetty

Charz Brownie

You all get your stuff from sephora?  I have to take back a polish, I ordered 2 by mistake and I have the sephora espresso chocolate body cream that I don't like.  

Charz - I think I may like the foot file.  I used it once yesterday.  I am going to give it 2 more weeks and then decide if I will keep it.


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> Mkd, my hair has always frizzy/poof when it rains/humid even when I was relaxs. Since being natural I watch the weather more which has resulted in alot of buns/poney for me.


 
Yeah, Ltown, I think I am going to have to start wearing buns and ponys when its very humid.  My hair was not the business the past few days in the rain.  Not cute at all.


----------



## Brownie518

BrownBetty -  I got my Sephora on Tuesday.............and just placed one last order today. 

The week here  in NY started out in the 70s and now its in the upper 40s low 50s. Chilly out, and mad windy. I did a bit of shopping for Christmas today. All with coupons, of course. 

Anything good going on on the Forum??


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

Nothing new with my hair.  Still moisturized from Tues.  The hair milk, buttercream, butter combo working well.  Will cowash and retwist next week.  Will wear a twist out Mon-Wed.

I was looking at my credit cards and products and it seems like I'm really going to pass on BF unless the deal is really good.  I'm thinking about buying a house in the next 6mos so I gotta cut down my frivolous spending in all area (hair, clothes, eating out).


----------



## bronzebomb

chebaby said:


> thats great T. i always hated the smell of their green tea butter. but i liked the way it moisturized.


 

LOL! I love the smell.  I open the jar just to get a whiff!


----------



## Charz

BrownBetty

Yeah I live an hour away from the Sephora Warehouse in Belcamp so I got mine the next day.

I love my foot file. It makes my feet smooth without damaging it. I have to return my Nars Eyeshadow base (too small for 24 bucks, UDPP professional size is like 8 times bigge and only 5 bucks more expensive) and theBalm Makeup Remover (20 bucks for 2.2 ounces, a joke).


----------



## chebaby

i went to that store in silver spring today. its a nice store, small but nice. and they have a lot of stuff.
i got: bee mine  curly butter, hydratherma naturals leave in, 4oz sizes of MHC olive deep conditioner, malasses mask and horsetail mask, donna marie hemp buttermilk and curls whipped cream.

i think the whipped cream was changed because its a different texture than i remember.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i also got qhemet ghee.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby- I'm going to live vicariously through you.  That sounds like an awesome haul and what makes it even better is that it is local.  Tax isn't too bad on it?


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> chebaby- I'm going to live vicariously through you.  That sounds like an awesome haul and what makes it even better is that it is local.  Tax isn't too bad on it?


 
girl that store has a lot. and they had a ton of body products i didnt have time to look at. but i might go back at the end of the year. i wanted the MHC type three cream but they only had type 2 and 4.
i dont remember the tax. ill post that later.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Yeah, Ltown, I think I am going to have to start wearing buns and ponys when its very humid.  My hair was not the business the past few days in the rain.  Not cute at all.



Mkd, so no rain in the forecast so on most Friday when I work I'll wear my hair out. I sprayed my hair last night with Jasmine leave in, rub some fantasia frizz serum and did 4 big two strand twist. I was cute at work, but around 3PM the wind gust came through all down hill. But I'm glad that I like this because I haven't master twist/braidouts.


----------



## chebaby

my curl junkie cccc didnt come today. its gonna come monday. so this weekend in stead of curl junkie i will be using kbb hair milk and bee mine curly butter which smells so good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I was looking at my credit cards and products and it seems like I'm really going to pass on BF unless the deal is really good.  *I'm thinking about buying a house in the next 6mos so I gotta cut down my frivolous spending in all area (hair, clothes, eating out).*


 
Vonnieluvs08

Shol' Do...

When I had my house built in 2006, _I Zero Debt or _ _very little_. (Which was one of the 1st things my Realtor told me to do). She advised me Pay Off & Pay Down as many as you can.  Close some but not all.

*That Zero Debt thing changed very quickly....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats great T. *i always hated the smell of their green tea butter. but i liked the way it moisturized.*



chebaby

It's very Annoying (to me). 

Not something that might break me out....just annoying.

I haven't heard back from Reyna yet.  I Looked it up "Fragrance was the last ingredient, so maybe they can just leave it out?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I readjusted some things in my BF CARTS.  I took stuff out of some, but ended up putting more in 'others' 

It's a never ending Adjustment.

I just hope I can come out on Top when it everything shakes out.  Need to go back into Curlmart and do a few things.........I'm still undecided on this one.  I have a 'feeling' like last year, they may go with 25%.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> oh and i also got qhemet ghee.



chebaby

WOW!  That is a nice store.  You got a lot of nice stuff.  How much were the 4 ounce jars of MHC?


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, i had to turn on the heat this morning it was so cold. Its beautiful out now,still a little chilly but nice. Hair plans for this weekend, wash with diluted head and shoulders, condition and detangle with mbc and kt. Dc with aohc mixed with mbc, moisturize and braid with cctg and aohc, and aohc on the scalp. I forgot my scissors again (sigh) so i will do my trim next week. It will be next year if i keep forgetting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Good day ladies, * I forgot my scissors again (sigh) so i will do my trim next week.* It will be next year if i keep forgetting.


 
La Colocha

I keep waiting on this update.


----------



## Ltown

Do this myhoneychild really control the frizzy? I've tried alot of cremes and nada!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Do this myhoneychild really control the frizzy? I've tried alot of cremes and nada!



Ltown

Which One L?

What MHC Product(s) are you referring to?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> I keep waiting on this update.


 
I just keep forgetting, i have been to the store and everything. Not going back out now so it will just have to wait.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

For Me it's going to be a case of:  "The Early Bird catches the Worm" because I get paid on the 19th.  

So.....whoever starts their Sale(s) early, will prolly get most of my cash. 

Imma try to be patient tho' and wait on those who won't offer anything until the Actual BF.  *itch itch*


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Which One L?
> 
> What MHC Product(s) are you referring to?





Honey hair creme type 3! I've looked at the ingredient and it has to be the honey that different than the other cremes from other companies.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> WOW!  That is a nice store.  You got a lot of nice stuff.  How much were the 4 ounce jars of MHC?


 
they were $12. they didnt have the full sizes but im glad i get to try it before i buy the big sizes. with this store i could do a haul maybe 3 times a year and be good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Honey hair creme type 3! I've looked at the ingredient and it has to be the honey that different than the other cremes from other companies.



Ltown

Hmp.erplexed

I have the HHC, but I don't think it has a Hair Type on the Jar?  

I didn't get type 3 or 4, I just got the HHC.  It's pretty heavy.

So is the Buttery Soy Hair Cream (it's heavier than the HHC).  

Maybe type 3 is light-weight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> they were $12. they didnt have the full sizes but im glad i get to try it before i buy the big sizes. with this store i could do a haul maybe 3 times a year and be good.



chebaby

I'm glad you found a Great Store!

The Full Size Jars are $18-$20.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Who All has tried the Pimento Oil?  

I know Brownie518 has. 

_*In her Private X-Rated Massage Sessions*_

I don't know why I didn't order it when I got my JBCO.  Prolly cause I was tryna' sneak it in.

Don't know if I will get it or not now.  I don't want to pay another Shipping Charge.  

I shoulda' remembered to get it, because I knew I wanted to try it.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> For Me it's going to be a case of:  "The Early Bird catches the Worm" because I get paid on the 19th.
> 
> So.....whoever starts their Sale(s) early, will prolly get most of my cash.
> 
> Imma try to be patient tho' and wait on those who won't offer anything until the Actual BF.  *itch itch*


 
I am done except for qhemet, that's it for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I am done except for qhemet*, that's it for me.



La Colocha 

That's good girl. 

I'm waiting on Qhemet.  But I am going to re-adjust my Qhemet cart.  If I run out, I'll ask/beg chebaby to pick me up some (since she can get it locally).


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> That's good girl.
> 
> I'm waiting on Qhemet.  But I am going to re-adjust my Qhemet cart.  If I run out, I'll ask/beg chebaby to pick me up some (since she can get it locally).


 
Depends on what you get but you shouldn't run out, her stuff is really concentrated. I can see myself needing another ghee since i will be using it as a leave in, but the aohc may out live us all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Depends on what you get but you shouldn't run out, her stuff is really concentrated. *I can see myself needing another ghee *since i will be using it as a leave in, *but the aohc may out live us all*.


 
La Colocha

I will definitely keep the Ghee.
I also have the GrapeSeed and a BRBC now in my cart. Those 3

I did take out the AOHC (for now).  I agree.

Girl, it will LAST throughout ALL ETERNITY


----------



## La Colocha

Back in the day when she still had the brown lid jars i had the aohc for 8 or 9 months and i didn't even put a dent in it. Granted i used it only when i needed a lot of moisture but you'd think it would have gone down. I think i ended up giving it away or selling it on here.


----------



## chebaby

yea qhemet stuff lasts me a long time. shoot, one jar of heavy cream lasts me a full year and thats only if im using it all year round. the ghee doesnt last as long because the jar is small and i use it to take out my twists so it goes pretty fast.

i thought about everything i used up this month and its a lot. i also threw away a few things that were old.

i used the shea moisture shea butter conditioner today to co wash which was fine. but it is not good as a leave in. my hair looks a mess. i cannot wait to do my hair this weekend.

and i hope the henna darkens my hair more because this orangy mess i got aint good. im going to leave the henna on for 4 hours. and im going to let it sit for 2 hours before i use it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Hmp.erplexed
> 
> I have the HHC, but I don't think it has a Hair Type on the Jar?
> 
> I didn't get type 3 or 4, I just got the HHC.  It's pretty heavy.
> 
> So is the Buttery Soy Hair Cream (it's heavier than the HHC).
> 
> Maybe type 3 is light-weight.


 
the honey hair cream was very moisturizing for me. i dont know about it being a frizz buster. like you said though it was pretty heavy.
the type 3 hair cream was lighter and creamier.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> the honey hair cream was very moisturizing for me. i dont know about it being a frizz buster. like you said though it was pretty heavy.
> the type 3 hair cream was lighter and creamier.



chebaby Ltown

I agree with Che. 

I don't know about it doing anything for Frizz?  Did you read that in her product description(s)?  It is very moisturizing though.  

It almost feels wet going on.  It's a Wet/Cream/Whipped consistency. 
With a Light Honey Fragrance.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby Ltown
> 
> I agree with Che.
> 
> I don't know about it doing anything for Frizz?  Did you read that in her product description(s)?  It is very moisturizing though.
> 
> It almost feels wet going on.  It's a Wet/Cream/Whipped consistency.
> With a Light Honey Fragrance.



T, yes I did read that. I don't like shea butter but I may play around in my kitchen with aloe/avocoda butter with some honey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> T, yes I did read that. *I don't like shea butter but I may play around in my kitchen with aloe/avocoda butter with some honey.*


 
Ltown

Are you thinking about Making a Similar Product?

Does she have Shea Butter in her's?  

*off to read*

I do like that Buttery Soy Hair Cream.  But I like heavy moisturizers.

The Honey is more 'wet' Humectant.  The Soy is more 'oily'.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Are you thinking about Making a Similar Product?
> 
> Does she have Shea Butter in her's?
> 
> *off to read*
> 
> I do like that Buttery Soy Hair Cream.  But I like heavy moisturizers.
> 
> The Honey is more 'wet' Humectant.  The Soy is more 'oily'.


 
they had the buttery soy cream there too and i started to get it but i didnt want to get too much. they had this honey lock butter stuff i wanted but it looked like a sticky gel so i passed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *they had the buttery soy cream there too and i started to get it but i didnt want to get too much.* they had this honey lock butter stuff i wanted but it looked like a sticky gel so i passed.



chebaby

I will mail you a sample on Monday.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> I will mail you a sample on Monday.


 
thank you nut no need. i might go take a look see around tomorrow


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thank you nut no need. *i might go take a look see around tomorrow *



chebaby

Girl, please. 

It's already in the envelope.  If you go there, just look at/pick up something else.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Girl, please.
> 
> It's already in the envelope.  If you go there, just look at/pick up something else.


 
ok thank you. then i might get the bee mine deep conditioner. its pricey but its 16oz so not bad.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  Your haul is hotmess Che.  its making me feel like buying a lot of stuff.  

My hair looks  HAM.  I need to wash it but i dont know if I will get a chance tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok thank you. then* i might get the bee mine deep conditioner. its pricey but its 16oz so not bad.*



chebaby

yeah, but your money towards that.

Brownie sent me a very nice-sized sample.  The smell is quite _'Unique'_.  

Kinda like Zest or Irish Springs........

Will try it after I use up 1 or 2 Jasmine's.

re:  16 ounces, that's why I have that Komaza Olive in my Cart.  It's definitely a good price for 16 ounces and the Komaza Intensive Moisture is also very reasonably priced for 16 ounces.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I volunteered to work at some Workforce Participation Fair in the a.m.  

My secretary kept kicking me under the table & rolling her eyes.....

Oh well.  But I hafta' been there at 7:30 a.m.! *what was i thinking?*

She's been getting on me all week about 'volunteering' to help out.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> yeah, but your money towards that.
> 
> Brownie sent me a very nice-sized sample.  The smell is quite _'Unique'_.
> 
> Kinda like Zest or Irish Springs........
> 
> Will try it after I use up 1 or 2 Jasmine's.
> 
> re:  16 ounces, that's why I have that Komaza Olive in my Cart.  It's definitely a good price for 16 ounces and the Komaza Intensive Moisture is also very reasonably priced for 16 ounces.


 
i wish they sold komaza.
irish spring you say??? hmmm might have to think on that. but her curly butter smells amazing. i have a sample that i loved so this big jar will last a while.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I volunteered to work at some Workforce Participation Fair in the a.m.
> 
> My secretary kept kicking me under the table & rolling her eyes.....
> 
> Oh well.  But I hafta' been there at 7:30 a.m.! *what was i thinking?*
> 
> She's been getting on me all week about 'volunteering' to help out.


 
ive been thinking about doing more volunteer work. its kinda fun AFTER 7am


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i wish they sold komaza.
> irish spring you say??? hmmm might have to think on that. but her curly butter smells amazing. i have a sample that i loved so this big jar will last a while.



chebaby

Some people said it smelled or reminded them of Silicon Mix. 

I thought it smelled like a Deodorant Soap of some sort.

btw:  I hated the smell of Silicon Mix. 

I asked Ms. B  Brownie518 did the 'scent linger?'  I can't remember what she said.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Some people said it smelled or reminded them of Silicon Mix.
> 
> I thought it smelled like a Deodorant Soap of some sort.
> 
> btw:  I hated the smell of Silicon Mix.
> 
> I asked Ms. B  Brownie518 did the 'scent linger?'  I can't remember what she said.


 
silicon mix was the worst deep conditioner i have ever tried. the smell reminded me of something i use to clean the bathroom. so yea, i might have to pass on bee mine. plus it doesnt have protein and i need most of my conditioners to have at least a little protein in it.
maybe ill stick to MHC. we'll see lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ive been thinking about doing more volunteer work. its kinda fun AFTER 7am



chebaby

Girl....I don't know what I was thinking about NOW! 

It's sooo Cold.  

And getting up that early on a Saturday (& actually leaving the house) Does NOT sound like fun.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Hey ladies.  *Your haul is hotmess Che.  its making me feel like buying a lot of stuff.  *
> 
> My hair looks  HAM.  I need to wash it but i dont know if I will get a chance tonight.


 
 i went crazy in there, the lady behind the counter kept saying "are you still looking?" lmao


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> silicon mix was the worst deep conditioner i have ever tried. *the smell reminded me of something i use to clean the bathroom. so yea, i might have to pass on bee mine.* plus it doesnt have protein and i need most of my conditioners to have at least a little protein in it.
> maybe ill stick to MHC. we'll see lol.



chebaby

Are they Sealed?  Maybe you can take the Lid off and Give it a Whiff.

It's definitely a Spring-Fresh Smell.


----------



## Minty

IDareT'sHair said:


> I volunteered to work at some Workforce Participation Fair in the a.m.
> 
> My secretary kept kicking me under the table & rolling her eyes.....
> 
> Oh well.  *But I hafta' been there at 7:30 a.m.!* *what was i thinking?*
> 
> She's been getting on me all week about 'volunteering' to help out.


 
I don't know what you were thinking love, but maybe you'll be able to give someone good advice. Up and at 'em!!


----------



## La Colocha

Don't feel like doing my hair at all but i guess duty calls, it won't do itself. I can't wait until dd is older, gone be like chile come and do mama's hair, lmao. I wish there were some natural hair salons here but there isn't.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Are they Sealed?  Maybe you can take the Lid off and Give it a Whiff.
> 
> It's definitely a Spring-Fresh Smell.


 
i think most of the products are sealed. my curls whipped cream had tape around it lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i went crazy in there, *the lady behind the counter kept saying "are you still looking?" lmao*



chebaby

What was her Problem? 

Didn't she see the Deranged Product Junkie Look in Your Eye

Huh?

You mighta' bought _more stuff_.  

What A Dummy.:buttkick:

She don't know who she messin' with!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> *I don't know what you were thinking love,* but maybe you'll be able to give someone good advice. Up and at 'em!!



HijabiFlygirl

Chile....somebody need to slap me.

My secretary kept saying:  "Why did you volunteer to do that?"erplexed


----------



## Minty

Relaxed the back half of my head and flat ironed the front half. No I've never done anything like it before, but I guess I felt like experimenting. 

I mean if I were going to transition (and I am in no way saying that is a possibility) I'd probably heat train. 

I don't even know how successful heat training would be because I'm running 5-6 days and I can't do sweaty head - I cowash frequently. we'll see how the thing goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> *Relaxed the back half of my head and flat ironed the front half. No I've never done anything like it before, but I guess I felt like experimenting.*
> 
> I mean if I were going to transition (and I am in no way saying that is a possibility) I'd probably heat train.
> 
> I don't even know how successful heat training would be because I'm running 5-6 days and I can't do sweaty head - I cowash frequently. we'll see how the thing goes.



HijabiFlygirl

That sounds interesting.........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> What was her Problem?
> 
> Didn't she see the Deranged Product Junkie Look in Your Eye
> 
> Huh?
> 
> You mighta' bought _more stuff_.
> 
> What A Dummy.:buttkick:
> 
> She don't know who she messin' with!


 
she really dont know me. i started to say YOU BETTA ASK SOMEBODY PATNA!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> she really dont know me. i started to say *YOU BETTA ASK SOMEBODY PATNA!!!*



True That.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - Yeah, I thought the smell of the Bee Mine DC was similar to Silicon Mix. It worked great though but that scent did linger.  I just couldnt take it. She told me they didn't plan to offer it in another scent for now so that's a wrap for me. 

I wish wish wish they had a store like Chebaby's around here. It would be on, you heard!! It's probably a blessing, though. I'd be in there all the time.


----------



## natura87

I am about to finish retwisting the left side of my head with my SB/CO mix. I start my 2nd job Monday and I work straight until then, so this has to be done now. I am making them about medium size so that they will last at least until the middle of next week.


----------



## La Colocha

I still haven't started my hair, i fell asleep and now im going back to sleep. I will do it in the morning.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies.....Tryna' get this Huge Cup of Coffee down, so I can head out.  It's freezin' in here, but I haven't turned on the Heat yet. _*not looking forward to those gas bills*_

I Used Up a HV Green Tea Butter.  I have 1 more.  Still waiting on a response for the _Fragrance Free_ Version.  

It is working wonders on my matted up hair, helping me to finger-detangle because of it's oily nature.  The Butter nature makes it soft.  It's a Win-Win Minus the Smell.

I'll talk to ya'll when I get home.  Lord willing.

Enjoy Your Beds...............


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Are you thinking about Making a Similar Product?
> 
> Does she have Shea Butter in her's?
> 
> *off to read*
> 
> I do like that Buttery Soy Hair Cream.  But I like heavy moisturizers.
> 
> The Honey is more 'wet' Humectant.  The Soy is more 'oily'.



Hey T, sorry disappear yesterday I had house guess all week. 
Here is ingredients: Raw Honey,Shea Butter,Coconut Butter,Cocoa Butter, Almond Butter,and Mimosa Oil.

I have avacodo and aloe butter, grab a cocobutter stick, got honey and try something out.


----------



## Brownie518

^^That Buttery Soy Hair Cream is on my list, and that Honey Hair Cream Ltown mentioned looks good too. I love MHC ingredients...

T, when is our No-Buy done, again......? Just curious...

I used Sunshine to moisturize yesterday and my hair is so nice and shiny and moisturized. Love it.


----------



## Ltown

Brownie518 said:


> ^^That Buttery Soy Hair Cream is on my list, and that Honey Hair Cream Ltown mentioned looks good too. I love MHC ingredients...
> 
> *T, when is our No-Buy done, again......? Just curious...*
> I used Sunshine to moisturize yesterday and my hair is so nice and shiny and moisturized. Love it.


 
Brownie, T never made it with the no buy


----------



## mkd

The bee mine shampoo bar smells like Irish Spring too.  I HATE the smell.  I can't for the life of me understand why they chose that strong, harsh scent for their products.  I wouldn't be able to do that smell in a DC.


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone. T, you really got up huh???  they woulda been ringing my phone like where you at. i woulda just been rolling over 

i agree i love MHC for her ingredients. they are so simple but get the job done. im about to wet my hair and deep condition with the horsetail reconstructor. i decided to step out today for a minute so i will wash and go with donna marie buttermilk.
her molasses deep conditioner has an interesting texture but i stillcont wait to use it tomorrow after my henna.


----------



## BrownBetty

I am under the dryer now with Salerm wheat germ con.  I used emergencee earlier.  My hair feels better already.

Finished today:
Emergencee 
Salerm WG con

Both are repurchases.  Funny thing is my hair loves the Salerm WG but for a minute it stopped working.  I left it in my stash and now a year later my hair is back to loving it.

I am interested in MHC now, I need a moisturizer.  I think I will try them out and get my qhemet on bf. 
I have joico products that I need to get rid of.... need to post in the hair exchange section.


----------



## BrownBetty

Oh and I found a HV almond something or the other in my stash.  I am going to use that to air dry, we'll see what happens.


----------



## chebaby

so i might be getting rid of a few things today in a sale. all of my miss jessies. how cool is that?

tomorrow i will finish up a bottle of vo5 with my henna.

i just put the horsetail conditioner on and i have one more use out of the jar.


----------



## Shay72

I'm doing well with the no buy . I haven't bought anything. Nearly one month down and 2 to go. I'm working on controlling my spending and this is helping. I do need to buy some clothes and will probably act a fool with that so...2 steps forward and one back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies......

Well that's over.  There are so many folx outta work. 

We are all blessed to have jobs right now.  It's a sad state for the country.  Especially when I think about all the money being 'wasted' on this election-cycle.  How many JOBS could be 'created' with all that waste, how many homes kept out of Foreclosure:eye:

Okay enough of that.........

Ltown

I know I messed up a coupla' times, but overall, I did pretty good (for me).  And even that was a struggle.  Let's see what all did I get ALL on SALE mind you:

Jasmine *several dc'ers*
N'joi *several small items*
JBCO 1 item
AV 1 item
Komaza 1 item

Overall, honestly, I didn't do too terribly bad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ladies.....I can't wait to put an end to this Lye Relaxer. 

Brownie518 Americka Cream Tee have been trying to get me to switch back to No-Lye for some time.  And I wish I would have listened.

I think I am done.  I won't finish out the rest of the MBB Lye.  I think the tangling, matting, locking at the roots is starting to really be counter-productive to my long-term hair goals.erplexed 

If I wouldn't have had that situation with my scalp, I would have had the "Corrective" by now.  

That terrible mishap threw my time off even further.

I will make the switch to No-Lye in about 2 weeks.


----------



## chebaby

Hi everyone. I went to that natural store today and came away with bee mine moisturizer, bee mine scalp moisturizer, MHC type 2 and type 4 cream, MHC sophias thick conditioner and Donna Marie coconut pomade.
I used the Donna Marie buttermilk today and I like it but it smells funky.


----------



## Shay72

Chebaby thanks for the input about the Donnna Marie Hemp Seed Buttermilk. I was thinking about trying that. I can't do funky though .


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> Hi everyone. I went to that natural store today and came away with bee mine moisturizer, bee mine scalp moisturizer, MHC type 2 and type 4 cream, MHC sophias thick conditioner and Donna Marie coconut pomade.
> I used the Donna Marie buttermilk today and I like it but it smells funky.



Che, are they well stocked? I'm check them out next weekend.


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518
So I'm just figuring out those body frostings are actually sunshine. I believe you tried to tell me this . I think I'm about to order the 5 pack for my hair.  Have you ordered? Ladies I'm using my first pass.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> Che, are they well stocked? I'm check them out next weekend.


 
Im not che but they won't be after she gets done with them, yeah im a hater, i want a store too.


----------



## La Colocha

Finally used up a kt today, and mbc( i was not expecting this) but my roots were really tangled from my wash. I have 2 back ups of kt and will not be repurchasing mbc, will switch to suave almond and sheabutter conditioner to detangle with.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown, yes they are well stocked. They even sale Haley curls hair 
There was this Asian lady in there asking the Asian lady behind the register what she should use in her black daughters hair. The lady tried to sale her miss newsies, the most expensive stuff in there. I told the lady to estancia the. Holds hair with kckt and then use bee mine curly butter to twist. I felt bad but I even asked the lady if she k ew how to twist. She was like "what's a twist"
I felt so bad for the little girl lol who by the way was sitting on the floor playing a game. She was old enough to know better than that but whatever.


----------



## chebaby

This damn phone I meant she tried to sale her miss jessie lol. I told her to untangle with kckt.


----------



## Ltown

I used up Jasmine silk detangling, won't repurchase mane-n-tail detangle so much better and for less$

I'm 2 years post relaxer and 10 months natural Tomorrow I'm do ayurveda tea cowash, protein tx, dc with Jasmine avocado with steam, roller set hopefully to get a nice different style I think I'm good no rain until wed or thurs. I'm tired went out for drinks yesterday been dehydrated all day I'm going to bed. Have a good evening!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Im not che but they won't be after she gets done with them*, *yeah im a hater, i want a store too.*



La Colocha chebaby

La Colocha.....Girl, Che gon' tear that po' little sto' up!

Errthang gon' be OOS by next weekend.

The Asian Lady gon' be puttin' a Sorry We're Closed Sign on da' Door when she see chebaby get outta her Car

*rolls eyes.....i want my own store too.


----------



## chebaby

T, you have no idea. SO wanted me to see how bad the ladys hair was thinning so we had to go back in the store lol. She did not seem happy to see me


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, you have no idea. SO wanted me to see how bad the ladys hair was thinning *so we had to go back in the store lol. She did not seem happy to see me*



La Colocha chebaby

:eye:See......What I tell Ya'll

...................


----------



## mkd

chebaby she needs to be happy to see you.  You are probably her best customer. 

IDareT'sHair, I tried the darcy's pumpkin conditioner on my daughter's hair tonight.  I like it.  I am going to use it to DC because its so thick.


----------



## La Colocha

Yall all gone, every time i take a nap and wake up everyone is gone. Still dcing, about to rinse it out in a little bit.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

Had a great weekend.  Had a full weekend of activities and still have to do the church stuff tomorrow for the kids instead of Halloween.

My twists are still holding up.  They just started looking frizzie today and its not that bad.  I've been greasing my scalp with the Mixed Greens since the temp drop to the 50s or colder and my scalp is drying out from the dry heat.  Can't let the itchies get to where they were in the summer.

I've decided I'm done buying for the year.  I'm just going to live vicariously through all of you and work on using whats in my stash.  I'm going to pay off my credit card put it away an start saving for a house.  When the stash gets low and there are some sales I will restock on my fave products and that's it.  I'm doing this with clothes, cds, dvds, and eating out also.  Bout to get my serious discipline on.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Hey Ladies.
> 
> Had a great weekend.  Had a full weekend of activities and still have to do the church stuff tomorrow for the kids instead of Halloween.
> 
> My twists are still holding up.  They just started looking frizzie today and its not that bad.  I've been greasing my scalp with the Mixed Greens since the temp drop to the 50s or colder and my scalp is drying out from the dry heat.  Can't let the itchies get to where they were in the summer.
> 
> I've decided I'm done buying for the year.  I'm just going to live vicariously through all of you and work on using whats in my stash.  I'm going to pay off my credit card put it away an start saving for a house.  When the stash gets low and there are some sales I will restock on my fave products and that's it.  I'm doing this with clothes, cds, dvds, and eating out also.  Bout to get my serious discipline on.


 
Were taking dd to the church tomorrow for the hallelujah fun fair, I hear you vonnie on saving and sticking to it. The year is almost over and i am no where near my goals that i set in the beginning of 2010 financially. This year went really fast.


----------



## Brownie518

Shay72 said:


> @Brownie518
> So I'm just figuring out those body frostings are actually sunshine. I believe you tried to tell me this . I think I'm about to order the 5 pack for my hair.  Have you ordered? Ladies I'm using my first pass.



 @Shay72, I got mine this week, in the mail. I got 2 of the Figgy Pudding. She's gonna let me know when she has Hello Sweet Thang and Rise and Shine ready for sale.


----------



## chebaby

i forgot to tell yall that i like the MHC horsetail conditioner. i dont think it was good enough for me to repurchase but i do feel that it gave my hair strength.
i cant wait to twist my hair up tomorrow with the bee mine curly butter and moisturizer. i will oil my scalp with the scalp moisturizer which is nothing more than shea butter, coconut and evoo.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey yall!

Hv almond glazed and coconut oil are the business for air drying.  My hair looks good.  It is poofy and shiny!  I lurves it!  I will reorder the HV almond glaze!


----------



## La Colocha

I still haven't rinsed this dc out and i don't think im going to. I have a migraine and can't sleep, this stuff is going to have to stay in until tommorrow crunchy noise and all.


----------



## Shay72

Just started my hair for the day. Got some bentonite in.


----------



## Ltown

I was up at 3AM so started/finish hair at 7 today. I did not steam fell asleep at 4, my rollersetting needs work. I'm go back and take a power snap!


----------



## mkd

I used up a Kbb hair milk and ordered 3 because they were buy 2 get one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I used up a Kbb hair milk and ordered 3 because they were buy 2 get one.



mkd

I saw the B2 G1.

What 'scents' did you get?  She does have some of the best scents (and so does Jasmine)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll don't forget to let me know if AyurNaturals has a discount for BF.  

I have that Pimento Oil sitting in my cart.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> I saw the B2 G1.
> 
> What 'scents' did you get?  She does have some of the best scents (and so does Jasmine)


 
I got white tea, coconut fig and honey oatmeal.  I have never smelled the honey oatmeal before. I hope I like it.


----------



## Shay72

I forgot to tell ya'll that my missing package finally arrived 2.5 months later. I just can't tell the story bc I just can't....(I've acknowledged and moved on and don't want to go there again) but it was all the trifling post office's fault. I knew I would get it at some point because I have never not gotten a package from USPS. So it was like heaven getting all those body washes and my shea butter rinses.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just got finished rubbing in some JBCO on.  Still trying to build up & nurture my scalp before getting this corrective done (or doing it, still not sure which).

May pick up another 4 ounce and get the Pimento Oil from AyurNatural.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just got finished rubbing in some JBCO on.  Still trying to build up & nurture my scalp before getting this corrective done (or doing it, still not sure which).
> 
> May pick up another 4 ounce and get the Pimento Oil from AyurNatural.



T, is that all you want to order from her? I'm worried about you and your scalp, you should wait longer and seek out some help with your next relaxer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> T, is that all you want to order from her? I'm worried about you and your scalp, you should wait longer and *seek out some help with your next relaxer*.



Ltown

I will (prolly seek out some help).  Yeah, I'll just get 4 ounces of JBCO and a bottle or 2 of Pimento Oil.


----------



## mkd

What is this pimento oil?  I am about to look it up.  

I just twisted my daughter's hair and the darcy's pumpkin is a hit in her hair.  It dried really soft and shiny.  I am going to use it on myself next week to DC.


----------



## La Colocha

Good afternoon ladies, finally going to rinse this dc out. And moisturize and braid my hair. Its cold out and i am so lazy.


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone. 
im about to mix this henna so i can get to gettin. i feel solazy and sluggish right now bt i dont want to be up until 10pm doing hair lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hi everyone.
> im about to mix this henna so i can get to gettin. i feel solazy and sluggish right now bt i dont want to be up until 10pm doing hair lol.



chebaby

I would like a further review from you of the MHC Honey & Horsetail.  You stated it would not be a 'repurchase'

Please give a little further detail.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

T if you're having scalp issues I wouldn't use the pimento oil.
I bought some and everytime I use it my scalp itches and I get a headache.
I even diluted it with more co and jbco and still same problem.
I also saw someone on youtube post a video about the itching.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *T if you're having scalp issues I wouldn't use the pimento oil.
> I bought some and everytime I use it my scalp itches and I get a headache.
> I even diluted it with more co and jbco and still same problem.
> I also saw someone on youtube post a video about the itching.*



curlyhersheygirl

OOOOO Thanks Girl

_*deletes that from list with da' quickness*
_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> I would like a further review from you of the MHC Honey & Horsetail.  You stated it would not be a 'repurchase'
> 
> Please give a little further detail.


 
it made my hair feel really really strong which i liked. but i need to compare it to giovanni or AP BGA mask because its probably not as special when up againstother protein. however the ingredients are much better so we will see.
and since i can get it locally and i have to order AO, i just have to see which one is worth it more.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> OOOOO Thanks Girl
> 
> _*deletes that from list with da' quickness*
> _


 
wow, see how we save each other.
idk what this oil was meant for but i hope mkd see this too since she was looking it up.


----------



## La Colocha

Finally finished my hair, i used cctg, aohc and cmss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ya'll

We finally got a good group of us on ALL AT THE SAME TIME......So Let's get this Convo Started Up in Here!

La Colocha

Did you finally get your hair finished?

chebaby

How do you think your Henna will turn out?

Ltown

What's Up?

curlyhersheygirl

Have you narrowed down your BF List?

mkd

Would you believe I still haven't tried DB Pumpkin out yet?

Let's Get this Party Started!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

IDareT'sHair said:


> curlyhersheygirl
> 
> OOOOO Thanks Girl
> 
> _*deletes that from list with da' quickness*
> _


 
Glad I can help


----------



## chebaby

T, you be on it with the tags and questions lmao. i hope my henna will turn out great. im using nupur 9 herbs today and i will mix in more amla and hibiscus. i plan on leaving it on for 4 hours but we will see. my mom gave me some plastic gloves so no more orange hands(even though it was nothing cd shampoo couldnt handle )


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Glad I can help



Girl.......:notworthy

Thanks.

I cannot afford to have my scalp all to' up again.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, I think you will really like Darcy's pumpkin.  It seems thick for a co wash, rinse out conditioner but i provides a lot of moisture.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> IDareT'sHair, I think you will really like Darcy's pumpkin.  It seems thick for a co wash, rinse out conditioner but i provides a lot of moisture.



mkd

Thanks Girl. 

Maybe I'll try it both ways...As a Co-Wash or under Steamer/Heat Cap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, you be on it with the tags and questions lmao. i hope my henna will turn out great. im using nupur 9 herbs today and i will mix in more amla and hibiscus. i plan on leaving it on for 4 hours but we will see. my mom gave me some plastic gloves so *no more orange hands(even though it was nothing cd shampoo couldnt handle* )



chebaby

That Mess must be Strong As Bleach!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

T I did narrow my BF list down.
Here it is

QB
2 AOHC
1 Shampoo
4 spritz

HV (Depending on discount)
2 sitrinillah
4 cocasta oil
4 spritz ( for my sis )

SSI
1 16oz jojoba shampoo
4 banana brulee
4 leave in mist
1 marula butter
1 gel
1 amla pomade
2 16 oz okra reconstructor


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> *T I did narrow my BF list down.*



curlyhersheygirl

Mine Looks sorta/kinda like that. 

I'll have to post mine.

Mine too, will _depend greatly_ on the Sale(s).

I still need to narrow down some vendors to try to avoid all these multiple Shipping costs.


----------



## Ltown

I'm not doing anything, this weather is crazy cold Sat, nice and warm today. I'm good on products no BF wish list right now unless you all start talking about somethingPJ always got to find a reason to buy something.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

T I hear ya those shipping costs are no joke.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Here's Mine although subject to change on a DAILY BASIS.  It has gone through Multiple Adds/Deletions

*Brown Butter Beauty aka Christine Gant*

2 8 Ounce Herbal Rich Hair Butters
1 8 Ounce Babbasu DC'er

*Hairveda
*
2 MoistPRO
2 Moist 24/7
2-3 Acai Phyto Berry
2-3 Green Tea Butter *Minus Fragrance* If they can't leave out the Fragrance 1-2
1 Almond Glaze

*Qhemet*This has been greatly reduced*
*1 Detangling Ghee
1 Grapeseed Pomade

*Komaza 
*
1 Califia Moisture Cream
1 16 Ounce Olive DC'er

*SheScentIt
*
1 Olive & Orange *originally had 16 ounces cut back to 8*
1 Okra Reconstructor*originally had 16 cut back to 8
1 8 ounce Honey
1 Pumpkin Seed
1 Marula Oil
1 Marshmallow

*My Honey Child*

Afrikoko Hair Lotion
Soy Hair Lotion
*some other Hair Lotion*

*Jasmine, Claudie, Curlmart, Njoi, Darcy's, Mozeke, AyurNaturals, Afroveda*not sure**


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It will be interesting to see what we ALL end up with.  Most of the time, I never get what I say I'm going to get.

I end up with a whole different list.

This year, it will definitely depend on what the e-sellers are offering.  

Because I really don't need any of this stuff.

*just a wish list*


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

That's true; the sales must be really good 25% and up for me to really get excited.


----------



## chebaby

i keep canging my mind too T. i might get komaza. or depending how much i like this bee mine i might get more curly butter and moisturizer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> That's true; the sales must be really good 25% and up for me to really get excited.



curlyhershygirl

Girl........

Shoot 30%-50% and B1 G1 Wouldn't hurt my feeling at this point.

Yesterday, I when I was watching TV, they were showing all these Christmas Commercials Already.  It's going to be a free for all, because Dollars are limited.

The Toy people ain't playin'

They Sellers betta' think long & hard when they're setting their prices.......


----------



## Ltown

I won't have to buy anything online since we (DMV) girls have all in one store to shop in. My BF list is clothes do any one go out to shop after Thanksgiving? I do it fun and I always get good deals.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I won't have to buy anything online since we (DMV) girls have all in one store to shop in. My BF list is clothes* do any one go out to shop after Thanksgiving?* I do it fun and I always get good deals.



I use to Ltown 

But haven't in a while.  

I'm glad you Ladies can find stuff Locally.  That's wonderful. 

I'd like to find a store with Qhemet, Oyin & stuff in it.

On Second thought.....No I wouldn't!


----------



## chebaby

im not going to let my henna sit as long as i thought because it would take all day to finish.
i actually did not add any more amla or hibiscus so i will see what this nupur does on its own with just water, honey and sweet almond oil.

im off to shampoo with cream of nature right now.

what i can say though is that its not as easy to mix as jamila. jamila was so smooth like pudding. and this stuff is lumpy and weird. im guessing the weirdness is coming from the aloe vera.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ltown
My hubby and I do it for fun as well.
Every year we see a few crazies that cracks us up.
I wish there was a store that carried my online favorites but alas I live in the suburbs of Massachusetts.
The "ethnic" section of my Target is the corner of one shelf and only has 2 boxes of relaxer  and 2 jars of LA gel.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> I won't have to buy anything online since we (DMV) girls have all in one store to shop in. My BF list is clothes do any one go out to shop after Thanksgiving? I do it fun and I always get good deals.


 
I don't usually go but this year i will, im going to see what best buy has and von maur.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I don't usually go but this year i will*, im going to see what best buy has and von maur.



La Colocha

I won't be going out this year.

I'm sure it's going to be some Serious Price WARS going on !!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

For anyone interested.....KomazaHairCare has their Jojoba & Hemp Sealant on Sale for $10.00.

I see what they're doing......offering a product a week on Sale.  

Last week it was the Coconut Curl Hair Milk.erplexed

The shipping is still ugly tho'.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> I won't be going out this year.
> 
> I'm sure it's going to be some Serious Price WARS going on !!!!



La, the tech stores usually are crazy but you said it, it fun. Checked out the bestbuy website too, you may get to order online for BF and pickup later at the store. 

T, what suprising is alot of family plan BF like a trip, folks with their kids. The stores have coffee, donuts free.  Now some stores are not organize like kohls, they have one line and move slow. Target organized.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *T, what suprising is alot of family plan BF like a trip, folks with their kids. The stores have coffee, donuts free.  Now some stores are not organize like kohls, they have one line and move slow. Target organized.*



Ltown

We have a Prime Outlet here about 30 miles out and it always Opens At Midnight Thanksgiving Night and you're right.....Alot of Families plan trips and catch the Early Bird Specials/Sales.  

My cousins were going to this one year.  It's always crazy with traffic and the Media Hype etc....but people love doing it.

I guess I'll be sitting here waiting on BJ & Qhem 'nem to post their discounts......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm not looking to buy anything special.  I'd love to have a Flat Panel, but prolly won't get it until Spring.

I don't have too much on my 'want list'.  Nothing really for the House or anything.  So, I guess I'm straight.

Is anyone looking to buy anything Special?  Clothes, House, Electronics etc??????


----------



## chebaby

i never go out on bf. for one thing i never have the day off . and i dont like fighting with people for the last anything. people are mean when it comes to electronics and sales.


----------



## robot.

sitting under the steamer with jasmine's ultra nourishing dc. i think i'm gonna like this one. 

i really like the leave-in and i'm glad i ordered the full size. it does take my hair a little longer to dry, but i think i might blow dry on cool so i don't walk outside with damp hair in the mornings.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> *sitting under the steamer with jasmine's ultra nourishing dc. i think i'm gonna like this one.*
> 
> i really like the leave-in and i'm glad i ordered the full size. it does take my hair a little longer to dry, but i think i might blow dry on cool so i don't walk outside with damp hair in the mornings.



robot.

I forgot you got your SteamA!  

YAY!


----------



## chebaby

hey, thats what i might get for bf. a table top steamer. i think its called hueatiful or something like that.

my henna ended up being really smooth. i guess you have to let it sit for a while so it can "settle".


----------



## diadall

I just retraced this thread to see what it was about.  I have been guilty of this in the past but I plan on being better.  I am learning to take care of my hair so I did make some big purchases in the last week.  Today I want to Sally's.  It opened at noon.  I was there at 12:04pm. (Don't judge).

But after watching videos from Kimmaytube and Buildablebeauty I knew I needed to purchase some products.  I spent $63.00.  I ordered Hairfinity vitamins (2 months) and some growth serum from Bee Mine.  I am going to get some Aloe Vera and use my $5 coupon at Sally's and I will not purchase anything else unless I run out of something I liked.


----------



## Charz

I got to go the the John Stewart/ Steven Colbert Fear/Sanity Rally this weekend! Woot!

I think I will attempt curl formers tonight.


----------



## robot.

does my siggy look huge? i'm tryna get it to resize.


----------



## Ltown

T, I don't have anything I'm looking for although I will be buying new laptops but no on BF. DD and I have acers with window vista SUCKS. I just go out to mix with the crowds get some unplanned deals on sweaters, coats etc.  Last year I went to Dayton, OH to visit a friend I got her to go out on BF what a mistake. She is not a shopper and she's one of those that is all up on your [email protected]#@ calling my name out looking for me I was PISSED don't be messing around with my shopping.  I'm solo type of girl when it comes to any kind of shopping. So I have to make up my BF


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> does my siggy look huge? i'm tryna get it to resize.


 
robot. 

Lovin' the Glasses  Professor Robt.

Cute !  Cute !  Cute !


----------



## Ltown

Robot, you look cute  I liked the growing color!


----------



## robot.

aww, thanks! my hair always looks so shiny (blonde) and dark (my roots) in pictures, i wonder if it actually looks the same IRL.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> aww, thanks! my hair always looks so shiny (blonde) and dark (my roots) in pictures, i wonder if it actually looks the same IRL.



robot.

It's adorable and the Glasses are the Icing on the Cake.

Growing out Nicely.  

And Ltown was right.  The 2-Tone is Fierce!


----------



## chebaby

i like the growing color too robot.

i just sold miss jessies baby butter creme, quick curls, curly pudding and curly meringue.

and i just purchased safi curl clouds from etsy.


----------



## Brownie518

Safi curl clouds?? What's that???


ETA - ok, i see. looks good.


----------



## Brownie518

So, I see Claudie is having 20% until midnight. 

I can't wait for the Black Friday sales. And I'm on the look out for any that are starting early. I don't go out shopping that day. Nah. Folks around here get crazy. We have this one outlet, Woodbury Commons, thats always on the news. Folks actin' up. I want an Ipod Touch and a new cell phone.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Safi curl clouds?? What's that???
> 
> 
> ETA - ok, i see. looks good.



Looks like a jar of frosting, yum.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Here's Mine although subject to change on a DAILY BASIS.  It has gone through Multiple Adds/Deletions
> 
> *Brown Butter Beauty aka Christine Gant*
> 
> 2 8 Ounce Herbal Rich Hair Butters
> 1 8 Ounce Babbasu DC'er
> 
> *Hairveda
> *
> 2 MoistPRO
> 2 Moist 24/7
> 2-3 Acai Phyto Berry
> 2-3 Green Tea Butter *Minus Fragrance* If they can't leave out the Fragrance 1-2
> 1 Almond Glaze
> 
> *Qhemet*This has been greatly reduced*
> *1 Detangling Ghee
> 1 Grapeseed Pomade
> 
> *Komaza
> *
> 1 Califia Moisture Cream
> 1 16 Ounce Olive DC'er
> 
> *SheScentIt
> *
> 1 Olive & Orange *originally had 16 ounces cut back to 8*
> 1 Okra Reconstructor*originally had 16 cut back to 8
> 1 8 ounce Honey
> 1 Pumpkin Seed
> 1 Marula Oil
> 1 Marshmallow
> 
> *My Honey Child*
> 
> Afrikoko Hair Lotion
> Soy Hair Lotion
> *some other Hair Lotion*
> 
> *Jasmine, Claudie, Curlmart, Njoi, Darcy's, Mozeke, AyurNaturals, Afroveda*not sure**


 

Good googley moogley....

Can I call dibs on the stuff that I know you ALREADY ain't gonna get around to  from this haul????


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Looks like a jar of frosting, yum.



 Yes, it does. Nice and fluffy.


----------



## robot.

mmkay, so far i don't like the jasmine's. when it went on, it felt great. but when i rinsed, my hair didn't feel soft at all. it felt _rough_. erplexed next week, i'll steam with that and some vatika frosting, then i should be rid of it.


----------



## Brownie518

Here is my BF list (so far):

SHESCENTIT
2-16oz Okra
2-Moisture Mist

HAIRVEDA
MoistPRO gallon
2-CoCasta
2-Methi Setiva 

QHEMET
2- Heavy Cream
2-Detangling Ghee
1-Castor Moringa serum

JASMINE'S
3-8oz Avocado  Silk
3-Body Mists
2-Shower gels
2-Jojoba scrubs

If My Honey Child has a sale, I will be getting a few things from there, also.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *So, I see Claudie is having 20% until midnight.*



Brownie518

What?????? What 'Choo Say????


----------



## *fabulosity*

Ltown said:


> T, I don't have anything I'm looking for although I will be buying new laptops but no on BF. DD and I have acers with window vista SUCKS. I just go out to mix with the crowds get some unplanned deals on sweaters, coats etc.  Last year I went to Dayton, OH to visit a friend I got her to go out on BF what a mistake. She is not a shopper and she's one of those that is all up on your [email protected]#@ calling my name out looking for me I was PISSED don't be messing around with my shopping.  I'm solo type of girl when it comes to any kind of shopping. So I have to make up my BF


 

I heard this. I can only go with my BFF, my DH, or even better Mama Fab. I can't be having people annoying the **** out of me when I'm trying to get my shop on. I just don't like to be out at midnight by myself...lol. I have lost some good friends over shopping annoyances..lol.. and don't buy all the same things I do either especially when it comes to clothes.. we ain't doublemint twins.


----------



## robot.

everybody's making a BF list, i want to too.  here's what i think i would like; it'll change depending on how good the deals are.

*[hairveda]* hydra-silica spritz (x2), vatika frosting (x2), noinah butter, sitrinillah dc

*[qhemet]* castor moringa softening serum

*[shescentit]* samples: marula+hemp butter, macadamia fixing gel, coco-creme leave-in, conditioner sample pack, moisture mist

*[jasmine's]* shea butter leave-in, body butter

and if i like my christine gant products, i'll get the full size sweet milk leave-in and the babassu dc.
does oyin have bf sales? i need some more honey hemp.

i don't think i want too much...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> I heard this. I can only go with my BFF, my DH, or even better Mama Fab. I can't be having people annoying the **** out of me when I'm trying to get my shop on. I just don't like to be out at midnight by myself...lol. I have lost some good friends over shopping annoyances..lol.. and don't buy all the same things I do either especially when it comes to clothes.. *we ain't doublemint twins*.



*fabulosity* Ltown (And Errrbody Else)


You Silly

ITA

I am 'funny' about _with whom & how _I get my shop on too.

*fabulosity*

Yeah, you got 1st 'Dibs'........  Ya'll know I ain't buyin' all that mess.  

It is a "wish list"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I need to try that Qhemet Moringa Softening Serum.......

Seems like errbody has that one their list.

Lemme go back and look at that again & re-adjust list.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> *fabulosity* Ltown (And Errrbody Else)
> 
> 
> You Silly
> 
> ITA
> 
> I am 'funny' about _with whom & how _I get my shop on too.
> 
> *fabulosity*
> 
> Yeah, you got 1st 'Dibs'........  Ya'll know I ain't buyin' all that mess.
> 
> It is a "wish list"


 
I mean it is truly sad.. I would so "put someone down" for messing with me during shopping... so much that when my friends are like are you gonna go out.. I be like.. I'm all set. I'll text you and let you know where the sales are....lmao.. 

I know you're gonna buy between 90%-125% of what is on that list... 

What happened to Marie Dean? You didn't want to try her stuff??? 

Whose got their light on? I hope mine isn't on because we shol' don't have no candy... we had some and then it disappeared...  but it wasn't enough to be giving away to trick or treaters. Plus I don't have any type of decoration outside like the rest of the people with their pumpkins and hallloween decor .. so a kid would hafta be pretty much desperate to come up on this porch.... 

I am gonna do a satin b/o ... with CJ cococream lite and CJ CIAB ... hopefully it turns out beautifully.. and I'm feeling like a little CJ haul.

I did the "kimmay" leave in.. which I am still surprised people calling it the Kimmay leave in.. like she created something... I used Darcy's Papaya Nectar daily leave in instead of KCKT.. and cherry kernel oil and Avosoya oil instead of castor and jojoba.


----------



## chebaby

i cant remember what time i put this henna on. its still in and im itching to rinse it out but martin is on lmao.
ill rinse it out at 8 depending on what comes on next. messing around with all these re rums i might keep it on all night 
did yall know that people who leave henna on overnight say that the next day their urine is green???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Nah....... 2.5 ounces for $10.00 is a bit much for the Moringa Softening Serum. 

Imma pass.  

Shoot!  I can get 4 ounces of DB Cherry Kernel Oil for $12.00.


----------



## Ltown

I don't give out candy too much and I don't want to contribute to the dental bill


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity*

We had our Trick Or Treat this past Thursday.  I live out in the Country so, we never have any kids come through here.  *Thank God*

No, I won't get 90% of that stuff.  Maybe 60%. 

Honestly, Fab, it's going to depend on the Sales.  I still need to narrow down: Hairveda, Christine Gant & SheScentIt.  Decided to pass on Marie Dean (for now) unless she comes up with like 40%

Brownie518

Don't be fooled by Brownie's List.  It looks all nice & compact, but it's full too.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nah....... 2.5 ounces for $10.00 is a bit much for the Moringa Softening Serum.
> 
> Imma pass.
> 
> Shoot!  I can get 4 ounces of DB Cherry Kernel Oil for $12.00.


 
Trust me it will last you, i know your heavy handed but you don't need a lot. I use 2 or 3 squirts for my whole head. And my head ain't little. Lmao

They canceled the kids church function until tomorrow, dd was kind of sad so dh went out and got her some candy and a dvd, she is happy now.

Eta- t its a very lemony smell so you may want to pass, i forgot about your scalp. And yeah you can feel it. Its refreshing to me.


----------



## chebaby

we only had trick or treaters one year since living here lmao. luckily we had candy at the time. we were so shocked kids came through. hope they dont come tonight though


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha;12167039[B said:
			
		

> *Trust me it will last you, i know your heavy handed but you don't need a lot. I use 2 or 3 squirts for my whole head. And my head ain't little. Lmao
> 
> They canceled the kids church function until tomorrow, dd was kind of sad so dh went out and got her some candy and a dvd, she is happy now.
> 
> Eta- t its a very lemony smell so you may want to pass, i forgot about your scalp. And yeah you can feel it. Its refreshing to me.*[/B]



La Colocha

Yeah....I betta' pass on the Lemony thing right now. Girl, it was something MORE THAN SOME LEMONS.  That stuff was Pure Poison. 

Hey, I was going to ask you how the Church function went.


----------



## chebaby

aww shuck now, there is a denzel movie on(out of time) i should have rinsed this crap out so i could curl up with denzelli poo poo and a cup of tea.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *fabulosity*
> 
> We had our Trick Or Treat this past Thursday.  I live out in the Country so, we never have any kids come through here.  *Thank God*
> 
> No, I won't get 90% of that stuff.  Maybe 60%.
> 
> Honestly, Fab, it's going to depend on the Sales.  I still need to narrow down: Hairveda, Christine Gant & SheScentIt.  Decided to pass on Marie Dean (for now) unless she comes up with like 40%
> 
> Brownie518
> 
> *Don't be fooled by Brownie's List.  It looks all nice & compact, but it's full too*.



 Hey!!!! My list isn't bad.....


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> *Trust me it will last you, i know your heavy handed but you don't need a lot. I use 2 or 3 squirts for my whole head. And my head ain't little. Lmao
> *
> They canceled the kids church function until tomorrow, dd was kind of sad so dh went out and got her some candy and a dvd, she is happy now.
> 
> Eta- t its a very lemony smell so you may want to pass, i forgot about your scalp. And yeah you can feel it. Its refreshing to me.


 
La, is right. That stuff goes a real long way. And I am heavy handed. I have to make sure to use just a little bit. It's good stuff, though.

LOL @ 'denzelli poo poo'


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Yeah....I betta' pass on the Lemony thing right now. Girl, it was something MORE THAN SOME LEMONS.  That stuff was Pure Poison.
> 
> Hey, I was going to ask you how the Church function went.


 
Yeah they called us, to let us know not to bring her until tomorrow. I don't know why but it is what it is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey!!!! My list isn't bad.....



Brownie518

See you had alot of 2's and 3's but you single spaced it out. (To make it look more non-threatening)

I, on the Other Hand, Double spaced mine out.

Regardless, I ain't gettin' 1/2 of that mess unless it's a really, really, really good deal.


----------



## chebaby

ok so im finished rinsing out the henna. now im sitting with the mhc molasses in my hair. i finished the whole jar . i knew 4oz couldnt last but so long. ill rinse this out in about 10 minutes.
the henna rinsed well and my hair was soooooo soft. cant wait to see the color.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> See you had alot of 2's and 3's but you single spaced it out. (To make it look more non-threatening)
> 
> I, on the Other Hand, Double spaced mine out.
> 
> Regardless, I ain't gettin' 1/2 of that mess unless it's a really, really, really good deal.



 Nah, man. I'm just stocking up on things I use all the time. I know myself. If I keep my staples/frequent users on hand with backups, I definitely buy less. It keeps me from getting on sites looking for stuff. Well, it keeps me from doing it too much.  So far,  I don't have anything on my list that's just some I-wanna-try-this stuff. So far....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok so im finished rinsing out the henna. now im sitting with the *mhc molasses in my hair.* i finished the whole jar . i knew 4oz couldnt last but so long. ill rinse this out in about 10 minutes.
> the henna rinsed well and my hair was soooooo soft. cant wait to see the color.



chebaby

How does the Molasses compare to the Honey Hair Mask?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *So far,  I don't have anything on my list that's just some I-wanna-try-this stuff. So far....*



Brownie518

Mine are the SSI Pumpkin & Marula.  The Qhemet Grapeseed and those MHC Hair Milks.  I'm sure I have a coupla' more "I just wanna try this stuff"  Which will prolly get eliminated before it's all said & done.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> How does the Molasses compare to the Honey Hair Mask?


 
the texture is thicker but thats not hard to do since the honey mask isnt thick. at all lol. it glides on really really well. ill let you know how my hair feels once i rinse it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

Keep me posted on the Color too.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Mine are the SSI Pumpkin & Marula.  The Qhemet Grapeseed and those MHC Hair Milks.  I'm sure I have a coupla' more "I just wanna try this stuff"  Which will prolly get eliminated before it's all said & done.


 
I'm trying not to add any of them. We'll see how I do. I sure do want to try the SSI Pumpkin Defrizzer and that Marula Hemp stuff.


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  We took the kids out trick or treating.  It was fun, they were all into it.  Their candy will disappear tomorrow though.  I can't let them eat all that candy.  I turned our lights off around 8:30.  Kids don't have any business out later than that.


----------



## chebaby

so my color is beautiful. its really red now. but its a dark red. i love how black henna is making my roots. when the red grows out my hair will be so black and shiny.
IDareT'sHair, i do not like the mhc molasses and im glad i used it all up/ when i rinsed my hair was a little soft but felt weird and coated and the conditioner has no slip. so i had to drench my hair in shea moisture shea butter conditioner to detangle and soften. the shea moisture wont be a repurchase either. it is only ok at moisture and ok and detangling. its just not worth it to me. and i hate the pump on it. 
after i detangled and rinsed i twisted my hair into about 17 twists for a twist out using kbb hair milk and bee mine curly butter. so far i think this bee mine is better than afroveda and hairveda whipped gelly.
then i moisturized my scalp with bee mine scalp moisturizer. this reminds me of a watery sunshine.


----------



## Charz

Wow, with all ya'll black friday lists, I wanna get stuff too!

Here is my BF List so far:

Hair Products
(nothing lol)

Electronics
46 inch flat screen
ps3
Apple TV

I am under the Pibbs with my Curlformers.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> so my color is beautiful. its really red now. but its a dark red. i love how black henna is making my roots. when the red grows out my hair will be so black and shiny.
> IDareT'sHair, i do not like the mhc molasses and im glad i used it all up/ when i rinsed my hair was a little soft but felt weird and coated and the conditioner has no slip. so i had to drench my hair in shea moisture shea butter conditioner to detangle and soften. the shea moisture wont be a repurchase either. it is only ok at moisture and ok and detangling. its just not worth it to me. and i hate the pump on it.
> after i detangled and rinsed i twisted my hair into about 17 twists for a twist out using kbb hair milk and bee mine curly butter. so far i think this bee mine is better than afroveda and hairveda whipped gelly.
> then i moisturized my scalp with bee mine scalp moisturizer. this reminds me of a watery sunshine.


 
Che, I really like the bee mine curly butter too.  It gives me hold but no crunch at all.  I think I am going to buy another jar of that soon.


----------



## natura87

I just got off working a 6 hour shift, babysat for 2 hours and I am pooped. I wanted to DC but that will have to wait until tomorrow night.Tonight I will just spritz, wrap it up and go to bed. I will use the Aussie 3 minute thingy and some EVOO most likely.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, I really like the bee mine curly butter too.  It gives me hold but no crunch at all.  I think I am going to buy another jar of that soon.


 
yea it is a good product. when im finished this 4oz hairveda gelly i wont repurchase. and the afroveda whipped gelly for me is only good on small twists i know will stay in a week and for slick back in a puff. afroveda gelly isnt good for twist outs for me because it goes on rough in bug sections and i just dont like it for that.


----------



## mkd

My curl junkie should be here tuesday and my KBB should be here by the end of the week I guess.  i really don't need anything for BF.  But if CM has a 25% off sale, I will probably bite.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd chebaby

Isn't CM carrying the Bee Mine Curly Butter?

Anyway....

Morning Ladies....I'll talk to you all this evening (Lord Willing).

I just ran on real quick to start my November Thread.  

Holla'


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> Trust me it will last you, i know your heavy handed but you don't need a lot. I use 2 or 3 squirts for my whole head. And my head ain't little. Lmao


Are there any other ingredients in the Castor & Moringa Softening Serum or is it just those two oils? Would you mind listing the full ingredients if there are other oils?

I wonder if they will start selling Qhemet here British Curlies Curly Emporium She has expanded her range and has recently stocked Bee Mine.

She now also stocks My Honeychild  _Regarding the preservatives, I still would not buy this and I'm surprised that it is being sold in the UK as the laws are much stricter in the US, I will look into this and see what I can find out. _


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd chebaby
> 
> Isn't CM carrying the Bee Mine Curly Butter?
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> Morning Ladies....I'll talk to you all this evening (Lord Willing).
> 
> I just ran on real quick to start my November Thread.
> 
> Holla'



^^ yep, CM does carry the curly butter.


----------



## chebaby

so i dont know whats going on with my hair but my twist out still isnt turning out right so i co washed and detangled with curls coconut conditioner and used hydratherma naturals leave in and will do a low puff. tonight if im not too tired i will twist my hair up for the week. twists and puffs seem to be the only thing i can do to my hair now that my twist outs arent looking good. i only wear my hair out and wild on the weekend.


----------



## La Colocha

rosalindb said:


> Are there any other ingredients in the Castor & Moringa Softening Serum or is it just those two oils? Would you mind listing the full ingredients if there are other oils?
> 
> [/I]


 
I don't mind at all, pure castor oil, pure moringa oil, pure essential oil fragrance( which i guess its lemon or lemongrass) because it smells lemony. That's it.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, my hair is still feeling good so i won't moisturize until tomorrow , not up to nothing much. I really like the suave almond and shea butter conditioner, they say it has a cone near the bottom of the ingredient list but my hair loves it. So i probably won't buy my conditioner base because i can get this local, a big bottle for $2 at the dollar store. The other ingredients are pretty good.

They had dd's party at school today, they canceled yesterday because parents were complaining about having it on sunday. If that is the case i wish they would have took a vote before they told the kids. And i let them know that i was not happy that we had to do damage control at home.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Evening Ladies.....Hope everybody's day was good.

Just rubbed on a little HV Green Tea Butter.  Would really like order a coupla' more jars......

I called this girl that use to do my hair yeeeearrrs ago to see if she would put this relaxer in and shampoo it out and I would come home and finish it up (re-do the washing, protein treatment etc...)
She told me she is having back problems, but _might_ be able to apply & wash. 

And to call her at a later date.

Lawd................I don't know what Imma do.....


----------



## chebaby

T, you will figure it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, you will figure it out.



chebaby

That's why I need to learn how to do it myself.

Thanks Girl.


----------



## fattyfatfat

My curlmart order came on friday and Im really happy with my purchases. I purchased whipped pudding from oyin and it smells sooooooooo chocolatey!!!! I like using it on my hair and its not greast which is a plus. I also purchased the honey wash shampoo and honey hemp conditioner and I like those also. Finally, I purchased the avocado conditioner from bee mine and it smells soooooooo good. I cant wait to use it.

Ill definately purchase from curmart if they have a good black friday sale.


----------



## chebaby

i dont think i will be repurchasing curls coconut conditioner. i love how it makes my hair feel but i dont know what it is, every time i use it my hair ends up stringy and heavy. this stuff must be heavy heavy moisture. i dont remember it being that moisturizing but i cant take the heavy hair. its like when i co wash with it i should not use a leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> My curlmart order came on friday and Im really happy with my purchases. I purchased whipped pudding from oyin and it smells sooooooooo chocolatey!!!! I like using it on my hair and its not greast which is a plus. I also purchased the honey wash shampoo and honey hemp conditioner and I like those also. Finally, I purchased the avocado conditioner from bee mine and it smells soooooooo good. I cant wait to use it.
> 
> Ill definately purchase from curmart if they have a good black friday sale.



fattyfatfat

Hey Girlie!

Glad you liked your CM Purchases.  I think last year they had 25% off.  I think they had both BF and some sort of Christmas Specials.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I want to buy a Blow Dryer?  These knots, tangles, matted hair was just terrible. 

I wonder if a Blow-Fryer would help keep that at bay OR once I switch to No-Lye I won't have those issues?erplexed

It was terrible and I know I lost a LOT of Hair.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Ill be checking my emails and stalking their website to see what they are going to do on BF.



IDareT'sHair said:


> fattyfatfat
> 
> Hey Girlie!
> 
> Glad you liked your CM Purchases.  I think last year they had 25% off.  I think they had both BF and some sort of Christmas Specials.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i dont think i will be repurchasing curls coconut conditioner. i love how it makes my hair feel but i dont know what it is, every time i use it my hair ends up stringy and heavy. this stuff must be heavy heavy moisture. i dont remember it being that moisturizing but i cant take the heavy hair. its like when i co wash with it i should not use a leave in.


 chebaby, it might be the moisture.  I noticed that curl junkie can have that effect on my hair as well.  I have to use it very lightly and cut back on my leave in with it.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I want to buy a Blow Dryer?  These knots, tangles, matted hair was just terrible.
> 
> I wonder if a Blow-Fryer would help keep that at bay OR once I switch to No-Lye I won't have those issues?erplexed
> 
> It was terrible and I know I lost a LOT of Hair.


 I am thinking about getting a blow dryer too IDareT'sHair so I can diffuse sometimes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I am thinking about getting a blow dryer too IDareT'sHair so I can diffuse sometimes.



mkd

I was in a Thread (can't remember which one) but they were saying Blow Drying keeps the tangles/knots at bay.  But a Blow Dryer with the comb attachment.  

I was just on Folica, and didn't see any like that.  Any Suggestions?


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> I was in a Thread (can't remember which one) but they were saying Blow Drying keeps the tangles/knots at bay.  But a Blow Dryer with the comb attachment.
> 
> I was just on Folica, and didn't see any like that.  Any Suggestions?



Hmm @I'DareT'sHair, I haven't started researching them yet.  I would think you can buy a comb attachment for any of them.  I am thinking of buying a comb attachment and a diffuser attachment.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Evening Ladies.....Hope everybody's day was good.
> 
> Just rubbed on a little HV Green Tea Butter.  Would really like order a coupla' more jars......
> 
> I called this girl that use to do my hair yeeeearrrs ago to see if she would put this relaxer in and shampoo it out and I would come home and finish it up (re-do the washing, protein treatment etc...)
> She told me she is having back problems, but _might_ be able to apply & wash.
> 
> And to call her at a later date.
> 
> Lawd................I don't know what Imma do.....



Hey T, maybe this might be a stretch but you should do a shout out to Ohio ladies that maybe here near you. Those of us on this forum is very into our hair and I just think you might find someone. Are you close to Columbus or Cinny? We got to get you some help! Would you drive hour to get your hair done?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Hey ladies
Just saw Qhem discontinued the karkaday mist and is making a new one with a new name urgh.
I guess I will have to adjust my BF list because I'm not sure how this new mist will do for my hair.
This is why I like to have two favorites of anything you never know what will change.


----------



## La Colocha

I was looking through our local paper on line and i found this article. This is something to consider next year also with shipping costs and buying from certain companies.

UPS says 2011 rates will rise 4.9 percent

Eta- i know curlmart uses ups.


----------



## chebaby

mkd, yea im almost positive its the moisture. thats good if i ever get protein overload, which i doubt my hair will get lol, but on a regular co wash day i think its too much moisture.

T, if you blow dry your hair im sure that will help with the knots and such. blow dry it on low though.
i like the T3 blow dryer but it doesnt have a comb attachment though im sure you can find one to fit it.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> mkd, yea im almost positive its the moisture. *thats good if i ever get protein overload, which i doubt my hair will get lo*l, but on a regular co wash day i think its too much moisture.
> 
> T, if you blow dry your hair im sure that will help with the knots and such. blow dry it on low though.
> i like the T3 blow dryer but it doesnt have a comb attachment though im sure you can find one to fit it.


 chebaby, our hair is so much alike.  My hair loves protein.  And our hair likes the same products.


----------



## Brownie518

T, I've been thinking about getting a blow dryer, too. We'll have to compare notes. I need to take a look around. I want a comb attachment, also.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @chebaby, our hair is so much alike.  My hair loves protein.  And our hair likes the same products.


 
yep i noticed that too. thats why im not too hung up on hair types because our hair is two different types yet practically loves the same things.

i cant wait to throw my hair back in twists tonight. im tired of trying twist outs and failing. wash and goes on weekends always turns out great. and of course puffs are cool. but during the week im just tired of doing it only to co wash it out.
tonight i will be using bee mine curly butter over coconut confidence.

i already have my plan for tis weekend set lol. i will shampoo with cream of nature, do a treatment with anita grant rhassoul mixed with water and hibiscus powder. then condition with the rest of my abba creme mask. then i will use hydratherma leave in and twist with bee mine moisturizer and bee mine curly butter.


----------



## Ltown

I have a blow dryer with attachment, I tried the diffuser once but don't know what I was doing My blow dryer don't last long don't know why but I think I get 2 a year.  T, use some good detangler! 

I used my HV today, when did we get our stuff? I can't be worried about stuff going to expire, I use the amla cream rinse  had to follow up with Millcreek biotin shampoo, I had worked out and need to get that sweat out. Maybe I'll use it with my ayurveda powders. I use the ph4/7 rinse that @##@ burned my hands, I have eczema but heck it strong it expires in a month? So I think we had our products a month so that gone. I'm used some whip jelly and will see how that looks in the morning. 
The site is going down this week for maintenance?


----------



## mkd

Ltown, I don't care much for HV amala cream rinse.   I think that is because I don't like co washing and the amala cream rinse feels like co washing to me.  My hair feels like it has build up afterwards.


----------



## chebaby

my curl junkie coffee coco curl cream came today. i cant wait to use it on a wash and go maybe this saturday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Ltown, *I don't care much for HV amala cream rinse.*   I think that is because I don't like co washing and the amala cream rinse feels like co washing to me.  My hair feels like it has build up afterwards.



mkd Ltown

That's interesting.  I picked up a bottle of this during the Sale.  Haven't tried it out yet though.  I do 'co-wash' frequently, so maybe it'll work for me.

I will look at a Blow Dryer maybe next month (maybe a Christmas Gift to myself).  I did see where you can purchase the comb attachments & the diffusers.  I don't think I need anything over 1875 Watts.  That's what my current Stand Up Dryer is.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, I've been thinking about getting a blow dryer, too. We'll have to compare notes. *I need to take a look around. I want a comb attachment, also.*



Brownie518

Lemme know what you find Us.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Okay....

When is the Site going down for Maintenance and How Long?  A week?


----------



## chebaby

ok i lied  im going to try one more twist out before i just give up lol. im going to use curl junkie hibiscus leave in and cccc. if it doesnt come out right then i will just puff it out the rest of the week and start fresh on sunday with twists.


----------



## natura87

I started my 2nd job today... and right down the street there is a SuperWalmart, Super Target, Bed Bath and Beyond, an Ulta,Marshalls and Sephora. Pray for me y'all...please pray. Its about to get ugly.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> I started my 2nd job today... and right down the street there is a SuperWalmart, Super Target, Bed Bath and Beyond, an Ulta,Micheals and Sephora. Pray for me y'all...please pray. Its about to get ugly.


 
wow that sounds great. ive never been to an ulta before and that would be the first place i went. then sephora because im a tad bit obsessed with ojon, and then Target because....well you know lol.


----------



## chebaby

chebaby said:


> ok i lied  im going to try one more twist out before i just give up lol. im going to use curl junkie hibiscus leave in and cccc. if it doesnt come out right then i will just puff it out the rest of the week and start fresh on sunday with twists.


 
ok i lied again lol. i will be doing small twists that i hope to keep in until next weekend. i hope


----------



## robot.

hey everyone...

you think if i bought a base, and a fragrance oil, i could just mix the two together and be okay? like stir in a tiny bit of the fragrance?


----------



## rosalindb

chebaby said:


> i already have my plan for tis weekend set lol. i will shampoo with cream of nature, *do a treatment with anita grant rhassoul mixed with water and hibiscus powder. then condition with the rest of my abba creme mask*. then i will use hydratherma leave in and twist with bee mine moisturizer and bee mine curly butter.


Hi Chebaby 

When I used this rhassoul treatment, I did not need a conditioner afterwards - my hair felt so soft, easy to detangle and nourished  See how your hair feels, you may not need it



robot. said:


> hey everyone...
> 
> you think if i bought a base, and a fragrance oil, i could just mix the two together and be okay? like stir in a tiny bit of the fragrance?


I think I will try a conditioner base in the future and for my first use, I will just add some essential oil, that way I have an idea as to how the base works for my hair in the first instance. After that I would add other ingredients to tweak it to improve it if needed.


----------



## mkd

robot. said:


> hey everyone...
> 
> you think if i bought a base, and a fragrance oil, i could just mix the two together and be okay? like stir in a tiny bit of the fragrance?


 
I think it would be fine.  I would start out with just a tiny bit of fragrance and add more until you scented it like you want.


----------



## mkd

I noticed this morning that KBB didnt add shipping to my order saturday.  I am waiting for them to look into the order and get back to me on how to add the shipping. I am so impatient, I am tempted to call them but I know how annoying it is for people to keep contacting you after you tell them you will get back with them.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

They have me on days this week and when I get home I eat watch a show and go to bed.  For some reason 13hr shifts at night are easier then the day ones.  But I do get a nap most nights too.

I used a lil KBB in Vanilla Latte since my silk cap keeps coming off at night and my hair is drying out and getting frizzie.  Then I took the twists out and will wear it like this until Thursday night/Friday morning when I'll wash DC and retwist.

I won't be using up anything for a while I think. I may reconsidering purchasing something from SSI during BF if its 25% or higher off.


----------



## chebaby

i did not get to do my hair last night because someone didnt come to work until an hour later so i had to do overtime. which i dont mind at all but i like to know before hand.
so i co washed today with abba creme mask. im almost certain this is moisture now lol. then i used hydratherma leave in under curl junkie cccc. my hair is soft and defined and practically frizz free.

i really really need my hair twisted so it can stay that way for a while. im tired of co washing and tired of puffs.

theres no point in me twisting tonight because the twists will only be in for three days. i think i might braid my hair up for a braid out tonight.


----------



## Brownie518

robot. said:


> hey everyone...
> 
> you think if i bought a base, and a fragrance oil, i could just mix the two together and be okay? like stir in a tiny bit of the fragrance?



@robot - ...Isn't this what the vendors do? 

Some sites will tell you how much fragrance oil to put in, depending on the amount of base.


----------



## Brownie518

Where ya'll at???


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Where ya'll at???


 
Im here, trying to keep track of the election coverage. I need my gov to win another term.


----------



## chebaby

im here lurking.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Im in here trying to stop myself from buying more oyin products.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm here at work, tired and so glad it's my last night...until Saturday, anyway. I'm bored and trying not to buy anything. I got an email from Aveda so I got the Smooth Infusion holiday set. It has poo, conditioner, and travel sizes of Style Prep Smoother, and Light Elements Smoothing fluid. Have any of you used this line?


----------



## chebaby

fattyfatfat said:


> Im in here trying to stop myself from buying more oyin products.


 
i love love love oyin. i need some more honey hemp conditioner but right now i have the pomade, the whipped pudding and the juices and berries.
i heard they are coming out with a new hair cream on the monday after thanksgiving.
i cant wait until it gets really cold so i can use the whipped pudding on twists.


----------



## mkd

I am here watching election results too.  I hope we get a democratic governor, we need one.  

I am about to wash my hair.


----------



## chebaby

ive gotten a few compliments on the hair today. its not really a puff, more like a wash and go and head band. that hydratherma leave in is the best. its pretty watery though, maybe even thinner than the new kbb milk. so i think when im through with everything this will be my staple leave in.


----------



## Brownie518

I love Hydratherma Naturals Oil, Leave In, and Lotion. I need to reup on some stuff soon, too. I don't remember her ever having a sale.

You guys see JJamiah's length check pics in her thread?


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! Hope everyone doing well. I just got out of class tired of course can't sleep much lately. I'm going to sleep early. Hope everyone got to vote! I did use up millcreek biotin, will buy again. No morehv ph4/7 too strong and I can make that the herbs were large leaf like.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> I love Hydratherma Naturals Oil, Leave In, and Lotion. I need to reup on some stuff soon, too. I don't remember her ever having a sale.
> 
> You guys see JJamiah's length check pics in her thread?


 
JJ's hair is gorgeous.  

My CJ came today.  The curls in a bottle will last me forever.  I am thinking now about what I want to get on BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I am tempted to call them but I know how annoying it is for people to keep contacting you after you tell them you will get back with them.*



mkd

OOPS......

I hope HV didn't say that about me...cause I bugged them to death. 

And Yes, I can get my GTB w/o that annoying fragrance.  So...now, I hope it's on Sale, so I can get about 4/5 Jars..

_*j/k*_erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> Im in here *trying to stop myself from buying more* oyin products.


 
fattyfatfat

................................

Good Luck with that


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.

I had to work late last night.  Didn't get home until about 9 or 9:30 and then watched Election Results most of the night.

Did get an answer back from HV, so I am happy with that.  

Just rubbed a little GTB on.  Should be done with my last jar, before the end of the week and then I guess I'll go back to either MHC Honey Hair Cream or Buttery Soy.

Can't wait to 'see' some of these sales, especially after "BASE GATE"

robot.

I would read up on that, because in one of those threads I was in, they were saying, it's more to it than just a base, some oils & some fragrance.  Oh, I think that was a thread that someone posted a Naturally Curly Thread within a Thread and they were telling people that it's more to it than just buying a "Base"

You should ask Boston Maria too.  She was in that Naturally Curly thread and she has been making alot of conditioners.


----------



## chebaby

T, i was wondering where you were yesterday. glad you can get your green tea without the scent.
ive always hated that scent too lol.

last night i put my hair in 8 twists using coconut confidence so i wouldnt have tangles today.


----------



## bronzebomb

And Yes, I can get my GTB w/o that annoying fragrance.  So...now, I hope it's on Sale, so I can get about 4/5 Jars..

_*j/k*_erplexed[/QUOTE]


Girl, I probably wouldn't like the GTB w/o the scent.  LOL...goes to show that everyone has a different sniffer.  I also like the scent of Carol's Daughter Mimosa Hair Honey!!!


----------



## robot.

thanks, T. 

i read through that thread too. but what i want, the ingredients are exactly the same, so i'm pretty sure the only added thing is the fragrance.  i'm going to buy the small 1 oz size to test first, to be sure.


----------



## robot.

my qhemet should be coming in today. i wish my CG shipped....


----------



## chebaby

im so tired of my hair. i just need to put it in a style where i dont have to deal with it for a while. i can do my own twists myself but i will be ready to take them down after a week. but the only extentions i want are kinky twists. but that hair is so rough i just dont know.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> im so tired of my hair. i just need to put it in a style where i dont have to deal with it for a while. i can do my own twists myself but i will be ready to take them down after a week. but the only extentions i want are kinky twists. but that hair is so rough i just dont know.


 
I totally understand  what you mean.  When I feel like this, I want to cut my hair off into a curly afro or bob.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I totally understand  what you mean.  When I feel like this, I want to cut my hair off into a curly afro or bob.


 
i just looked at some pics of kinky twists and i cant do it lol. i dont like the way it looks like it would pull on the scalp.

today i washed my hair with kenra moisturizinf shampoo which is not moisturizing. and then conditioned with the rest of my shea moisture conditioner(wont repurchase it). then i used hydratherma leave in and coconut confidence for a puff. tonight im just going to put my hair in twists with more coconut confidence and pur whipped gelly. i will leave these in forever lmao.


----------



## BrownBetty

My hair looooooves HV almond glaze.  I am looking at the green tea butter IDareT'sHair this is your fault.


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, going to moisturize with ghee and seal with castor oil. Not much to report, haven't used up anything and haven't purchased anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> Girl, I probably wouldn't like the GTB w/o the scent.  LOL...goes to show that everyone has a different sniffer.  I also like the scent of Carol's Daughter Mimosa Hair Honey!!!



bronzebomb

Girl, the smell gets on my Nerves...... Oh, I liked the smell of CD Mimosa Hair Honey



robot. said:


> thanks, T.
> 
> i read through that thread too. but what i want, the ingredients are exactly the same, so i'm pretty sure the only added thing is the fragrance. * i'm going to buy the small 1 oz size to test first, to be sure.*



robot.

Chile....1 ounce ain't gon' do nothin'  At Least get 2 ounces


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> My hair looooooves HV almond glaze.  I am looking at the green tea butter IDareT'sHair this is your fault.



BrownBetty

Girl, Go On and get that Green Tea Butter which is like an Oil mixed with Butter _actually_.  It's a weird consistency.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Njoi Coconut Pomade with Acai Berry came today (Free Shipping) That stuff smells sooooooo good it's crazy!  I also got my KomazaHairCare Hemp Sealant (yes I ordered it...couldn't pass up that $10.00).

My BF List is dwindling down.  It was smart of folx to do some of their Sales early.


----------



## chebaby

all this talk about hairveda makes me want to order. yall go on and be quiet now, yall know i said i wouldnt order from her again. but i got a few bucks in my paypal and i been itching to spend it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> all this talk about hairveda makes me want to order. yall go on and be quiet now, yall know i said i wouldnt order from her again. but *i got a few bucks in my paypal and i been itching to spend it.*



.....................................


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> .....................................


 
and what makes it so bad is that it is literally a FEW bucks lol. i cant afford nothing but hairveda


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> and what makes it so bad is that *it is literally a FEW bucks lol. i cant afford nothing but hairveda*



chebaby

Just Put it in the Kitty for the Mean Chinese Lady w/her RUDE Self.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Just Put it in the Kitty for the Mean Chinese Lady w/her RUDE Self.


 
lmao i been thinking about taking another trip out yonder  i want to try the bee mine spray leave in and deep conditioner. and some more mhc products.
i wish she sold komaza and hairveda. i know its something else i want to try but cant think of it right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao i been thinking about taking another trip out yonder  i want to try the bee mine spray leave in and deep conditioner. and some more mhc products.
> i wish she sold komaza and hairveda. i know its something else i want to try but cant think of it right now.



chebaby

Hmp.

Ol' Mean Thang.

Girl....You need to Whip Out some Bruce Lee On Her............


I don't know if I could 'give her my money' w/her Funky Attitude w/o saying something to her.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> Ol' Mean Thang.
> 
> Girl....You need to Whip Out some Bruce Lee On Her............
> 
> 
> I don't know if I could 'give her my money' w/her Funky Attitude w/o saying something to her.....


 
if i wasnt a pj i would continue to purchase on line but since im a pj she will get use to seeing me. by the end we will be close friends  she gon' know my name and everything lol. i might even tell her to use bee mine (since she right there) to grow back her hair. i mean poor thang. if it were me i would wig it out because its like the whole top of her hair is gone and shes wearing a comb over  i figure it must be alopecea, cancer or just early balding. its sad.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished my Last Jar of Green Tea Butter.  Will start using Njoi Ayurvedic Hair Butter.

No back ups of the GTB. 

Come on BF!


----------



## mkd

LMAO at chebaby.  you are on a roll tonight; you have me LOL. 

I had to work really hard not to go to the store here today because I was having a great hair day.  I used bee mine curly butter with CJ curls in a bottle on top.  I felt like I needed a new jar of bee mine curly butter as a result.  I didn't go though.  Hopefully I won't get it this week.


----------



## chebaby

yall i am so dang bored and tired lol. i cant do nothing but think about how long its going to take me to do these twists. but i cant be bothered with co washing tomorrow. i just feel like my hair has been acting weird. but i think i know what it is. all these new conditioners i have been using to co wash with(shea moisture, tresseme, curls coconut and what ever else i was using) when i should have stuck to what worked (giovanni, trader joes, AO, and suave coconut). no wonder my hair always looks nice once i shampoo and henna but once i co wash im like wth???

but i dont have any of those conditioners on hand i know work. i think i have a few drops of oyin honey hemp left but ive notice that all the oyin stuff i have been getting from curlmart has been really funny. my shine and define was all watery and weird and my honey hemp seemed lumpy and different. when i went to the oyin store everything was as its supposed to be.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> LMAO at chebaby.  you are on a roll tonight; you have me LOL.
> 
> I had to work really hard not to go to the store here today because I was having a great hair day.  I used bee mine curly butter with CJ curls in a bottle on top.  I felt like I needed a new jar of bee mine curly butter as a result.  I didn't go though.  Hopefully I won't get it this week.


 
i want to buy a new jar of curly butter just from the smell alone lol.


----------



## Shay72

Hi everyone! I haven't been on in minute because my lap top has been acting up and I've been really busy at work. Besides just like the last time my lap top acted up I took it as an opportunity to not be online as much. I will call the tech tomorrow or next week. I'm so happy I paid for this up front when I bought my computer bc if I had to take it somewhere . The tech will come to my home. I have been getting caught up on my magazines and I want to finish at least one book. I did order some sunshine in figgy pudding, rum raisin nut, and pumpkin pie in a graham crust .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  Hey MK!  What's Up?  I see we're the only 2 on!

I just rubbed on some My Honey Child Burdock Root Hair Lotion.

What Cha' Doin?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I found someone to help me do my Relaxer in a couple of weeks.  YAY!  

The Girl gets on my Nerves, (Big Time)  but I guess I can put up with her for an hour or so.  

I told her I just want her to put it on and help neutralize it.  Although, I will take over right after she applies (so I can do the mid-protein step) and make sure it's neutralized myself.

Anyway, I may (_or may not_) call my Old Stylist back, from back in the day that was having back problems. 

But I may keep her on reserve.  Just not ready to return to the stylist mind-set.  *Like her Quizzin' Me over the phone about where & how I was able to get Mizani Relaxer*.

I told her:  "I Got It"


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! T, I'm happy for you and you'll only have to deal with her every 6 weeks or until you perfect the relaxing yourself.  HV whipped jelly did nothing on wet hair, so next I'll try on dry hair. It's raining today and tomorrow morning so much for hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Hey ladies! T, I'm happy for you and you'll only have to deal with her every 6 weeks or until you perfect the relaxing yourself.*  HV whipped jelly did nothing on wet hair, so next I'll try on dry hair. It's raining today and tomorrow morning so much for hair.



Ltown

Hi Ltown

Maybe every 10-12 Weeks.  It certainly won't be 6 or 8. 

10 will be the minimum.


----------



## chebaby

T, i like how you have a reserve list  keep them waiting in line to touch you up lmao. thats how you do it. 
but no really im sure either one of them will do a great job.


----------



## chebaby

i can not wait until this weekend so i can henna and twist my hair. like Ltown said it is raining over here and i just did a wash and go and my hair poofed all over the place lol. im sure by now these people know to expect anything with me and my hair. they are probably wondering why my hair changes colors every dang week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, i like how you have a reserve list  keep them waiting in line to touch you up lmao. thats how you do it.
> but no really* im sure either one of them will do a great job.*



chebaby

Yeah, they both 'should' do an okay job.  But One talks too much & the other one is a Stylist w/stylist mentality & back problems......



chebaby said:


> i can not wait until this weekend so i can henna and twist my hair. like Ltown said it is raining over here and i just did a wash and go and my hair poofed all over the place lol. im sure by now these people know to expect anything with me and my hair.* they are probably wondering why my hair changes colors every dang week*.



Because you Got it Like That!  re: Bolded


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Yeah, they both 'should' do an okay job.  *But One talks too much & the other one is a Stylist w/stylist mentality & back problems.*.....
> 
> the first wouldnt be an issue for me. im good at zoning out and thats not even on purpose lol.
> the stylist mentality though??? i hope you dont end up busting her upside the head with a blow dryer.
> 
> Because you Got it Like That!  re: Bolded


 
 i try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i try.



chebaby

Yeah, she askin' me how/where did I get Mizani?erplexed  Uh?

When I told her "I got it"  She just laughed.

_And I didn't necessarily want to be bothered with her telling me I need a trim, I waited to long to get a relaxer, I need to start coming every week --- _No.....She the One that would get zoned out on


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, been a little withdrawn lately thinking about stuff. Well wash day is tomorrow and i am going to prepoo with suave a&s conditioner, wash with suave a&s shampoo, detanle and condition with suave, dc with suave mixed with aohc and braid with ghee and castor oil. Use ttgp on my scalp and finally trim. I won't forget the scissors tomorrow lmao.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Yeah, she askin' me how/where did I get Mizani?erplexed  Uh?
> 
> When I told her "I got it"  She just laughed.
> 
> _And I didn't necessarily want to be bothered with her telling me I need a trim, I waited to long to get a relaxer, I need to start coming every week --- _No.....She the One that would get zoned out on


 
i hate when they start telling all that crap lol. i remember when i was relaxed i had sprayed some leave in spray on my roots to get volume. i thought it was cute lol. my stylist was like "how long did you leave the leave in in? im gonna have to do a lot of work to get this hair back"
i was like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i hate when they start telling all that crap lol. i remember when i was relaxed i had sprayed some leave in spray on my roots to get volume. i thought it was cute lol. *my stylist was like "how long did you leave the leave in in? im gonna have to do a lot of work to get this hair back"
> *i was like



chebaby

Yeah.....Exactly.  See. That kind of mess.  That's what I'm talmbout. 

I don't want to hear it.  

At least the Insane Chatty-Girl can come to my house, talking my freakin' ear off and then Roll Out!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Yeah.....Exactly.  See. That kind of mess.  That's what I'm talmbout.
> 
> I don't want to hear it.
> 
> At least the Insane Chatty-Girl can come to my house, talking my freakin' ear off and then Roll Out!


 
girl stylist are a mess. and you cant tell them nothing. even if it makes sense what you say theyll just look at you like "this poor little misguided nappy headed, relaxer needing gal. poor thang". 
but youre right, get your relaxer and send that talking girl on her way. shut the door while she still yapping like you see on tv


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl stylist are a mess. and you cant tell them nothing. even if it makes sense what you say theyll just look at you like "this poor little misguided nappy headed, relaxer needing gal. poor thang".
> but youre right, get your relaxer and send that talking girl on her way. *shut the door while she still yapping like you see on tv*



chebaby

When I called her last night, I had to spend 2 hours listening to her problems.erplexed

I don't think she'll be that easy to get rid of.....

She'll do a good job though and I won't hafta' pay her although I prolly will offer her something.

She uses Motions.  I told her I have Mizani and she said she had always wanted to try it. I may give her the rest of that Lye as I am switching over to No-Lye.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Double Post...Sorry.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> When I called her last night, I had to spend 2 hours listening to her problems.erplexed
> 
> I don't think she'll be that easy to get rid of.....
> 
> She'll do a good job though and I won't hafta' pay her although I prolly will offer her something.
> 
> She uses Motions.  I told her I have Mizani and she said she had always wanted to try it. I may give her the rest of that Lye as I am switching over to No-Lye.


 
the relaxer is her pay 
at least you know she will do a good job.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> the relaxer is her pay
> at least you know she will do a good job.



chebaby

I done mixed oil in that.  I will give her a coupla' dollas for gas especially since she has to come out to the 'sticks' to do it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Just mixed up a batch of Henna for tomorrow night w/a little Kukui Nut Oil.  

So, I Finished Up 1 Foil Pack of Henna.  Have a Coupla' Back Ups in the Freezer.


----------



## JJamiah

Hey Ladies  

Idare I so wanted to try Henna but figured trying two new things at once was a bust 

Maybe after this wears

 I need to color my roots are screaming it's been 4 months


----------



## mkd

Your hair is very pretty JJ. 

What's up ladies.  I didn't buy anything today but I surely wanted to.  I don't need anything, I just feel the itch to buy.  

T, I am glad you found someone to help you relax!


----------



## chebaby

jj what was the other new thing you tried?

im going to mix my henna saturday night and apply it sunday. this will be my first time letting it sit ovenight so i cant wait to see how the color changes.
do yall think it will be too much to do a bentonite treatment before a henna? ive never done the bentonite clay before.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JJamiah said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Idare *I so wanted to try Henna but figured trying two new things at once was a bust *



JJamiah

I completely understand.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd

I'm baggying with some of the Njoi Ayurvedic Hair Butter. 

Will keep the baggy on until I go to bed.  Tryna' keep that NG Moisturized.

Glad I am finally over my _scalp issue_.  That was something else.  It was terrible.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> I'm baggying with some of the Njoi Ayurvedic Hair Butter.
> 
> Will keep the baggy on until I go to bed.  Tryna' keep that NG Moisturized.
> 
> Glad I am finally over my _scalp issue_.  That was something else.  It was terrible.



IDareT'sHair it sounded so painful.  Did you ever figure out what you may be allergic to?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> IDareT'sHair it sounded so painful.  Did you ever figure out what you may be allergic to?



mkd

No, but all around my hairline peeled.....  I went to my derm yesterday and got a prescription for more of that shampoo (just in case).  That was some KRAZY STUFF.  (For ME).  Somebody else out there prolly Lurves it.

I've never used that shampoo that fast.  It usually lasts me years & years.....

Girl, my scalp was so sore I could barely touch it or lay my head on my pillow. 

It was terrible.  My Secretary told me to "Stop Experimenting with Stuff"

She doesn't know that's the life of a PJ


----------



## JJamiah

mkd said:


> Your hair is very pretty JJ.
> 
> What's up ladies.  I didn't buy anything today but I surely wanted to.  I don't need anything, I just feel the itch to buy.
> 
> T, I am glad you found someone to help you relax!



Thanks So much



chebaby said:


> jj what was the other new thing you tried?
> 
> im going to mix my henna saturday night and apply it sunday. this will be my first time letting it sit ovenight so i cant wait to see how the color changes.
> do yall think it will be too much to do a bentonite treatment before a henna? ive never done the bentonite clay before.


 
Che I tried my hand at BKT and LOVE it, it burned me (as does any chemical I put on my scalp, color, relaxer if I don't base) 
BUt the next day was like a Japanese relaxer   and I am over 4 months post relaxer


----------



## chebaby

T, im glad your scalp is much better.

jj, im glad you like the bkt. i know its really popular right now. 

my hair looks a mess  i didnt realize its looks this bad. its not THAT bad its just that i need another head band and i cant find it. last week i had head bands all over my desk and now i cant find one


----------



## Ltown

DMV ladies are you going to sister only at the convention center? I've never been heard it crowded but I got to try it once.  I just got back from working out. T, I have a friend like your talk too much, talk over you, talk to others at the same time and complain. Too bad you couldn't go to her house, get your hair done, wrap it tight, get a phone call and bail


----------



## chebaby

mkd, are you still liking the curls in a bottle?
im thinking about purchasing another bottle during bf because even though my hair didnt dry fully when i used it before i had to restyle i noticed that it gave me definition without the crunch. it did for me what i thought kccc should have done.
but in the mean while i will purchase curls gel-es-sy(or however you spell it) since its supposed to be the same thing.


----------



## chebaby

oh and i co washed today with vo5 passion fruit smoothie. thats the really light watery one. maaaannnn i dont know why i stopped using it. i notice all these other conditioners weigh my hair down so much that in the shower my hair is straight and i can feel any waves. with this, because its so light my curls were popping all over the place.
thats good so i wont be repurchasing random conditioners for co washes, i will stick to vo5 and giovanni when i want protein.
and for deep conditioners i wills tick with MHC and curl junkie.

for bf i want the curl junkie strengthening conditioner, cleansing cream, curls in a bottle, smoothing lotion(maybe) and curl rehab in strawberry.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> DMV ladies are you going to sister only at the convention center? I've never been heard it crowded but I got to try it once.  I just got back from working out. T, I have a friend like your talk too much, talk over you, talk to others at the same time and complain. Too bad you couldn't go to her house, get your hair done, wrap it tight, get a phone call and bail


 
i went i think the year before last and it was nice.
i might go this time but i hate catching metro and there is no where to park down there so driving is not an option. i might just suck it up and go. cathy howse was there last time i went.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *T, I have a friend like your talk too much, talk over you, talk to others at the same time and complain. Too bad you couldn't go to her house, get your hair done, wrap it tight, get a phone call and bail*


 
Ltown

Girl....I tried to go there. 

She had a house-fire a coupla' years ago (and although it's been fully restored) she _swears_ she is still unorganized.  Whatever.

She can come here.  Hopefully, she will apply & go. 

*i doubt it tho'*


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> mkd, are you still liking the curls in a bottle?
> im thinking about purchasing another bottle during bf because even though my hair didnt dry fully when i used it before i had to restyle i noticed that it gave me definition without the crunch. it did for me what i thought kccc should have done.
> but in the mean while i will purchase curls gel-es-sy(or however you spell it) since its supposed to be the same thing.


 
chebaby, I LOVE LOVE LOVE curls in a bottle.  I use it over my styler and it makes my hair shiny and has some hold.  I used it on dry hair over coco curl creme light last night and retwisted and my hair was so nice this morning.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, what results do you get using KBB milk on a wash and go?  Do you use a styler on top?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> chebaby, I LOVE LOVE LOVE curls in a bottle.  I use it over my styler and it makes my hair shiny and has some hold.  I used it on dry hair over coco curl creme light last night and retwisted and my hair was so nice this morning.


 
ok so yea, i have to make sure i get another bottle. i have to make sure when i use it i have enough drying time though.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> ok so yea, i have to make sure i get another bottle. i have to make sure when i use it i have enough drying time though.


 
See, I was going to use it on a wash and go tomorrow but my hair will be very very wet when I leave the house.  I haven't done a wash in go since July when I fell in love with twist outs.  Maybe I will skip washing and going and just see if I can get one more day out of this twist out.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> chebaby, what results do you get using KBB milk on a wash and go?  Do you use a styler on top?


 
i rarely use a styler for everyday use. i normally only use some kind of styler on the weekends.
when i used kbb by itself my hair is usually soft and defined. i love that her hair milk gives me definition. but this is with the original formula. i know in the warmer months the new milk gave me the same results as the original but not so much now.
today i used kbb milk by itself and my hair is soft and defined(its poofy but thats because it was raining lol).


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> See, I was going to use it on a wash and go tomorrow but my hair will be very very wet when I leave the house.  I haven't done a wash in go since July when I fell in love with twist outs.  Maybe I will skip washing and going and just see if I can get one more day out of this twist out.


 
it might not take to long to dry on you. that was back when i was over moisturized and my hair stayed wet. maybe you can use it and then wrap your hair in a t shirt for a few minutes.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

You all have kept me entertained during this week of hell at work.  Glad to see everyone doing well and working things out with your hair.

It was raining pretty bad today so I had some poofy, frizzie hair.  I did a HOT, cowashed with SSI Green Tea/Hibiscus.  I'm sitting her with my DC Mix in my hair and will keep it in overnight.  Will twist tomorrow morning with something.

My hair felt so soft and shiny before the DC but I decided to DC anyway.  The feel of water on my scalp was so intoxicating.  I lost a lot of hair detangling but I think this is the time of year for it.  My roots were so thick in August and September as I was finishing my summer growth spurt so I think this is the loss of all the old hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I lost a lot of hair detangling but I think this is the time of year for it.   so I think this is the loss of all the old hair.*



Vonnieluvs08

I hope this is the case for me as well.  My recent shedding has been.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies.....

Wanted to drop you a quick hello!

Will be Henna'ing tonight, so it's gonna be a late one.  Hope I have lots of company.  So, I hope you'll all be around tonight.

You know I'll be hours tryna' get this done.  Haven't tried doing it under the SteamA.  I heard it really cuts down on processing time, but I haven't tried it yet.

Later!


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, i am going to have to change my wash day to saturdays, by friday i am just worn out and its so cold, im lazy. So today is just going to be a relaxing and lazy day for me. I keep altering my bf list but if qhem doesn't come out with the dc, i probably won't order anything. My hair is staying moisturized for a few days so i don't have to use a lot of product. I have plenty of stuff here for my hair so i know i have everything i need.


----------



## Ltown

Hey T, you off today? It first friday so I maybe out partying tonight. I tried dry twistout with HV no go.


----------



## natura87

This week has been crazy, I havent done anything to my hair since Sunday. I didnt even get a chance to DC it and my head is itching like CRAZY. I'm just going to wash it quickly again before I head out to work (again). I havent really gotten much sleep so my head sure as heck hasnt been "done". 

I havent bought anything but I fiund out that the Ulta near one job carries almost every type or conditioner I have been looking for but AO, but thats ok becuase a "natural" store right across the street has it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Got up this morning, rinsed out the DC and twisted up for the next week.

I twisted with Curls Milkshake, Curls Whipped Cream, SSI Seyani Butter (used up, not repurchasing at this time).  My hair came out so soft and shiny.  I don't think I have found a twisting combo recently that hasn't been moisturizing.

I greased my scalp with Mixed Greens as I twisted since the dry heat is starting to get to my scalp.  I'm hoping the weekly greasing (touching up as needed) will keep my scalp happy and healthy.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Morning Ladies.....
> 
> Wanted to drop you a quick hello!
> 
> Will be Henna'ing tonight, so it's gonna be a late one.  Hope I have lots of company.  So, I hope you'll all be around tonight.
> 
> You know I'll be hours tryna' get this done.  Haven't tried doing it under the SteamA.  I heard it really cuts down on processing time, but I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> Later!


 
Sorry T, I'm going skating with friends from church.  Hope your henna goes well.  I will probably henna again next week.


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies. i found a style the i really really like. i got it from youtube and its supposed to be a protective style. i dont think its a protective style but whatever. its something i can do with braids, twists, and out hair.

here it is: [video]http://www.youtube.com/user/msvaughn?blend=2&ob=1[/video]


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

chebaby said:


> hello ladies. i found a style the i really really like. i got it from youtube and its supposed to be a protective style. i dont think its a protective style but whatever. its something i can do with braids, twists, and out hair.
> 
> here it is: [video]http://www.youtube.com/user/msvaughn?blend=2&ob=1[/video]


 
That's a really cute style.  I think it would be considers a PS.  the hair is put away and protected from the elements.

May have to try this after stretching my hair out.  I tried something similar that makes a heart when I was transitioning.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> hello ladies. i found a style the i really really like. i got it from youtube and its supposed to be a protective style. i dont think its a protective style but whatever. its something i can do with braids, twists, and out hair.
> 
> here it is: [video]http://www.youtube.com/user/msvaughn?blend=2&ob=1[/video]



That cute Che!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girlies!

Just Clarified and sitting doing a quick Keraphix Rx.  Will apply Henna in a few.  Looking forward to us chatting


----------



## chebaby

forgot to tell yall a few days ago i purchased 2 1oz packets of ion protein treatment. one says "new" on the packet so i dont know if they are the same thing but one is improved or what. one says keratin treatment and the other says strengthen and moisturize damaged hair. i cant wait to try them next weekend. this weekend i will be doing henna and conditioning with MHC sofias thick and healthy.

ok so for bf i want to do a haul from fromnaturewithlove for the following:
avocado butter, hemp oil, macadamia oil, blueberry oil(SO wants me to make a blueberry butter), buttercream scent oil, mochochino butter(which is coco butter and coffee butter), murumuru butter, cupuacu butter, rhassoul clay, and i think thats all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *ok so for bf i want to do a haul from fromnaturewithlove for the following:
> avocado butter, hemp oil, macadamia oil, blueberry oil(SO wants me to make a blueberry butter), buttercream scent oil, mochochino butter(which is coco butter and coffee butter), murumuru butter, cupuacu butter, rhassoul clay, and i think thats all.*



chebaby

WOW!  You should be set after this Haul.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> WOW!  You should be set after this Haul.


 
yea, for some reason last night i had the urge to start making butters again so im going to purchase their PET jars too.
ive never used hemp oil before but im going to make a butter with shea, cocoa butter, hemp oil, coconut oil, evoo, honey and scent.
and then maybe another with murumuru, coco butter, cupuacu butter, coconut oil, and scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea, for some reason last night i had the urge to start making butters again so im going to purchase their PET jars too.
> *ive never used hemp oil before* but im going to make a butter with shea, cocoa butter, hemp oil, coconut oil, evoo, honey and scent.
> and then maybe another with murumuru, coco butter, cupuacu butter, coconut oil, and scent.



chebaby

Girl, Hempseed Oil is All That!  It's one of my Favs!


----------



## chebaby

im glad to know that. i know its in a ton of products now. and its in my fave conditioner, oyin honey hemp 
is it a light oil?


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  I won't be home to chat tonight but I would rather be home washing my hair.  that's ok, I will wash it tomorrow. 

Have fun with the henna T!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im glad to know that. i know its in a ton of products now. and its in my fave conditioner, oyin honey hemp
> is it a light oil?



chebaby

Super Light. Plus you got your ceramides.  In fact, it was my favorite ceramides packed oil.  I preferred it to Wheat Germ and Kukui Nut Oil(s) 



mkd said:


> Hey ladies.  I won't be home to chat tonight but I would rather be home washing my hair.  that's ok, I will wash it tomorrow.
> 
> Have fun with the henna T!



mkd

Have a pleasant evening.  I'm sure we'll catch up tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> *Super Light. Plus you got your ceramides.  In fact, it was my favorite ceramides packed oil.  I preferred it to Wheat Germ and Kukui Nut Oil(s)
> *
> 
> 
> mkd
> 
> Have a pleasant evening.  I'm sure we'll catch up tomorrow.


 i had no idea kukui had ceramides. i might get that too. im glad to know hemp seed oil is light. i dont use oils to seal much anymore but i will be mixing them into conditioners and my butters,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i had no idea kukui had ceramides. i might get that too. im glad to know hemp seed oil is light. i dont use oils to seal much anymore but i will be mixing them into conditioners and my butters,



chebaby

Kukui is Super Light Almost Transparent.

Wheat Germ is heavy.  That would be good to add to DC'ers too.

And since the ceramides assist are lipids and assist in the area of protein/strength, you'll be set.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Kukui is Super Light Almost Transparent.
> 
> Wheat Germ is heavy.  That would be good to add to DC'ers too.
> 
> And since the ceramides assist are lipids and assist in the area of protein/strength, you'll be set.


 
good. i have some wheat germ but ive had it over a year i think. robot gave it to me when i saw her and i cant remember if that was early this year or last year


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Kukui is Super Light Almost Transparent.
> 
> Wheat Germ is heavy.  That would be good to add to DC'ers too.
> 
> And since the ceramides assist are lipids and assist in the area of protein/strength, you'll be set.



I may try kukui next.  I like really really light oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I may try kukui next.  I like really really light oils.



mkd

Girl, almost transparent.  A very Clean Oil. _*if that makes sense?*
_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I am going to steam with BeeMine DC'er.  It's already open.  Either that or Ashlii Amla.


----------



## JJamiah

I want to buy this

BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | EQUAL 100% HUMAN HAIR WIG KAY

and this
BLACK HAIR STYLES | HAIR PRODUCT | HAIR PRODUCT | ITS A WIG SYNTHETIC WIG APRIL

I have used plenty  I want to buy these two


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JJamiah

Those are both really, really cute JJ!

oke: Go On Chile.....get them


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> JJamiah
> 
> Those are both really, really cute JJ!
> 
> oke: Go On Chile.....get them



I want them SOOOOOOooooo Bad, Mr. Is like can you wear the others you bought. Ladies I am loving it, right now I have 4 on my bed that have to co into the stash, Vanessa was curled today and is sitting on Mona (my wig head, her make up is always tight). My fan has one on it, the dresser my bit up foam head (my baby cousin who comes over bites her and spits out the pieces,  :LOL , my bed poles have another, my sewing table has one on it, this isn't even the dozens in the closet, I love the styles and I am getting out of the Synthetic faze for the Medium to longer styles. But I appreciate Synthetic when it comes to the shorter styles nothing like Snap Back, LOL!

I just really love having my hair in various styles when ever and where ever I want. I wore my Mohisha for Snow White and she fit the look to perfection.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

JJamiah

And just think.............You Have Such Beautiful Hair!:scratchch


----------



## JJamiah

IDareT'sHair said:


> JJamiah
> 
> And just think.............You Have Such Beautiful Hair!:scratchch


 



LOL  thanks so much.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I just came in from doing some Christmas shopping. Lounging right now, waiting for the Bulls/Celtics game to come on. I did a LOT of shopping today, mostly online. Had a lot of coupons.

 I got some Healthy Hair Butta from Njoi and I am dying to order some MHC and Curl JUnkie. But, I wil wait so I can get some discounts. I'm gonna do my hair in a little while. I plan to use my Methi Setiva set. Love that stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

I think i am going to trim next week. I can't find a good pair of scissors and really don't want to go all the way to sally's. I will probably co wash instead of shampoo this week since i used the head and shoulders last week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, ladies. I just came in from doing some Christmas shopping. Lounging right now, waiting for the Bulls/Celtics game to come on. I did a LOT of shopping today, mostly online. Had a lot of coupons.
> 
> I got some Healthy Hair Butta from Njoi and I am dying to order some MHC and Curl JUnkie. But, I wil wait so I can get some discounts. I'm gonna do my hair in a little while. I plan to use my Methi Setiva set. Love that stuff.



Brownie518 La Colocha

I was just about to give you BOTH A SHOUT OUT!  Like where the Debil are you Both????

Brownie518 I was on MHC Website and she is offering $5.00 off the Month of November for Purchases over $30.00?????  I hope that Ain't her BF Discount?  If it is.....she's off my list.  That is Insulting.  Is she drunk?  Oh yeah, I got some Healthy Hair Butta from Njoi too.



La Colocha said:


> I think i am going to trim next week. I can't find a good pair of scissors and really don't want to go all the way to sally's. I will probably co wash instead of shampoo this week since i used the head and shoulders last week.



La Colocha

So, are you still lounging?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 La Colocha
> 
> I was just about to give you BOTH A SHOUT OUT!  Like where the Debil are you Both????
> 
> Brownie518 I was on MHC Website and she is offering $5.00 off the Month of November for Purchases over $30.00?????  I hope that Ain't her BF Discount?  If it is.....she's off my list.  That is Insulting.  Is she drunk?  Oh yeah, I got some Healthy Hair Butta from Njoi too.
> 
> 
> 
> La Colocha
> 
> So, are you still lounging?


 
Yep i am, listening to the dave ramsey show and typing somethings and lurking here.


----------



## Brownie518

T, 5 bucks off??? Hmph, bet not be the BF sale. .....you gettin anything  She needs a quick 20% for BF, shoot. 

Nordstrom is having their half yearly sale right now. Has anyone tried Kate Spade Twirl perfume??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, 5 bucks off??? Hmph, bet not be the BF sale. .....you gettin anything  She needs a quick 20% for BF, shoot.
> 
> Nordstrom is having their half yearly sale right now. Has anyone tried Kate Spade Twirl perfume??



Brownie518

Girl, you know I e-mailed her about that "Foolishness" and Asked.....
Haven't received a response (yet). 

If it is, I ain't gettin' nothin' from her.  

No, I haven't smelled Kate Spade.  How does it smell?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used up 1 Bottle of V05 Moisture Milks to rinse out this Henna & Indigo.  Tryna' figure out what I should Steam with?  I said BeeMine But I might end up using some AV Ashlii Amla.


----------



## La Colocha

Like t said a few pages back i see a lot of stores having early bf sales. Some even better than the year before sales. Which almost leads me to believe bf probably won't be about anything we haven't already seen as far as ground stores are concerned. I will look out for the bf ads and may not buy anything at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518

I tell you B --- I was Miffed about that Raggedy $5.00.  

Oh Well.....Mo' Money for BJ


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Like t said a few pages back i see a lot of stores having early bf sales. Some even better than the year before sales. Which almost leads me to believe bf probably won't be about anything we haven't already seen as far as ground stores are concerned. I will look out for the bf ads and may not buy anything at all.



La Colocha

Girl, You're exactly Right.  These Merchants know that folx pockets are tight and alot of people are  out of work and they gon' try to squeeze any profits they can out of folx.  It's sad.

I don't think the sales will be that great eithererplexed  

Things is Tight and Folx is Tight 

Who the Tightest?  I tell you right now, $5.00 ain't gettin' it.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Girl, You're exactly Right.  These Merchants know that folx pockets are tight and alot of people are  out of work and they gon' try to squeeze any profits they can out of folx.  It's sad.
> 
> I don't think the sales will be that great eithererplexed
> 
> Things is Tight and Folx is Tight
> 
> Who the Tightest?  I tell you right now, $5.00 ain't gettin' it.


 
Right i have been getting emails everyday from different companies. Everything is always on sale so that makes me think, am i really getting a discount? Then if you buy something, the next week the sale is even better. Its like a trap to get people to spend their money. Them having sales all the time makes me not want to buy anything because you know it will always be on sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

You Know what Ya'll?  I ain't gon' be all pressed to buy alot of stuff if the Sales aren't right.  I'm cool.  I can save my money.  

If the sales are right, I ain't buying. It's just that simple. 

Plus we still hafta' pay for shipping.  And that sux.


----------



## Brownie518

La, you are so right. Some stores are having sales right now that are the same ones they had for BF last year. I need to get some electronics so I'll be waiting to get those. 

T, I haven't smelled the Kate Spade yet. I was hoping one of you had tried it. 

I am cold. It rained here for a full day and a half. Cold and windy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, I haven't smelled the Kate Spade yet. I was hoping one of you had tried it.



Brownie518

I sure haven't.  But I've smelled Bagdley Mischka Couture and I LOVE IT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Right i have been getting emails everyday from different companies. Everything is always on sale so that makes me think, am i really getting a discount? Then if you buy something, the next week the sale is even better. Its like a trap to get people to spend their money. Them having sales all the time makes me not want to buy anything because you know it will always be on sale.



La Colocha

Girl, you know they think the American Public/Consumer is STOOPID!  *Like we don't know what's going on*

I tell you --- the lack of BF Sales is definitely gon' make me Shop My Stash.  And that's a Good Thing.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> La, you are so right. Some stores are having sales right now that are the same ones they had for BF last year. I need to get some electronics so I'll be waiting to get those.
> 
> T, I haven't smelled the Kate Spade yet. I was hoping one of you had tried it.
> 
> I am cold. It rained here for a full day and a half. Cold and windy.


 
I don't know what your looking for ms.b but i know walmart is having a good electronic sales right now.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Know what Ya'll?  I ain't gon' be all pressed to buy alot of stuff if the Sales aren't right.  I'm cool.  I can save my money.
> 
> If the sales are right, I ain't buying. It's just that simple.
> 
> Plus we still hafta' pay for shipping.  And that sux.



Say what T, no buying!  I think since you buy often you probably know what really is a good sale. IMO it seems that they offset the sale with shipping cost.  I don't need any product, don't want to have a large stash especially if I got to keep track of expiration dates. I like to rotate products, I do think I need a better flat iron, I had maxiglide but the steam/teeth was not for me. I'm watching some of the flat iron threads maybe there will be bf sale.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Girl, you know they think the American Public/Consumer is STOOPID!  *Like we don't know what's going on*
> 
> I tell you --- the lack of BF Sales is definitely gon' make me Shop My Stash.  And that's a Good Thing.


 
The sad part is a lot of people don't know what's going on. They are even doing it with the grocery stores. I didn't know until i started paying attention, then i was like damn. They have been getting us all along. I have noticed the first week of the month are the best sales then as the weeks go by things are on sale but not as good as that first week. Then the last week of the month they make a push for profits. Its a cycle. But as the economy stays stagnant i think people are going to start waking up and really taking a look at how they spend their money. Wether they have a little or a lot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Say what T, no buying!  I think since you buy often you probably know what really is a good sale. IMO it seems that they offset the sale with shipping cost. * I don't need any product, don't want to have a large stash especially if I got to keep track of expiration dates. I like to rotate products, I do think I need a better flat iron, I had maxiglide but the steam/teeth was not for me. I'm watching some of the flat iron threads maybe there will be bf sale.



Ltown

Girl, I got 5 Jars of HV Sitrinillah in the Fridge.  And that's just 1 example.  So, you *know* I don't need anything. 

I ain't buying nothin' that's not a good deal. 

That $5.00 mess ticked me off.  Seriously.  I am Insulted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> The sad part is a lot of people don't know what's going on. *They are even doing it with the grocery stores. I didn't know until i started paying attention, then i was like damn. They have been getting us all along.* I have noticed the first week of the month are the best sales then as the weeks go by things are on sale but not as good as that first week. Then the last week of the month they make a push for profits. Its a cycle. But as the economy stays stagnant i think people are going to start waking up and really taking a look at how they spend their money. Wether they have a little or a lot.



La Colocha

And Have You Seen How SMALL the Sizes are now?  And the Price is the same OR MORE !!!!!


----------



## chebaby

speaking of sales, maybe i should get me a nice $40 coat from old navy  last year they had some nice pea coats.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> speaking of sales, maybe i should get me a nice $40 coat from old navy  last year they had some nice pea coats.


 
I love pea coats but i need a hood and i can never find any with hoods anymore.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *speaking of sales, maybe i should get me a nice $40 coat from old navy  last year they had some nice pea coats.*



Girl, I was just thinking I should use some of my BF Hair Money and buy me some work shoes from DSW with the 30% off discount I got in the mail.

I always buy the same Black Pointy-Toe Pumps for work.  Jones New York.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I think I might pick up those Pumps.  The Coupon is from the 4th - 14th.  Did anybody else get one? 30% off and then one for $10.00 to use later.

My Pumps came to $37.80 w/o Tax.  And I would spend that on some crazy Products I don't really need _especially when you add in those crazy shipping costs_. 

And I can always use another pair of shoes for work.

I added up the 3 little products I wanted from MHC with the little jive-time $5.00 and it was $44.00, so those Pumps are sounding better & better.


----------



## chebaby

T, i feel ya. i need some work shoes too. but i get mine from payless


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Guess what Ya'll??????

Imma hafta' sleep in this Indigo!  It didn't fully cover my grey!

I sat under the SteamA for about 30 minutes w/some Ashlii Amla, rinsed and re-applied the Indigo. (I had too much 'Red' showing)  I will get up early in the a.m. (Lord willing) and rinse it out.  Will prolly use up the rest of my Ashlii Amla.  I have a back-up.

Ya'll know how bad I hate sleepin' in product. 

But I want that grey covered, so a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> T, i feel ya. i need some work shoes too. but i get mine from payless


 
Ain't nothin wrong with payless, matter of fact i was looking at some boots that i wanted.

T you still up. I thought you would be 2 sheets to the wind by now. Lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ain't nothin wrong with payless, matter of fact i was looking at some boots that i wanted.
> 
> *T you still up. I thought you would be 2 sheets to the wind by now. Lmao.*



La Colocha

Girl.....3 - 4 Sheets!  And I'm sleepy too.

I had to re-apply this Indigo. 

I just tied it up.  I can't stay up any longer. 

Will hafta' rinse it out in the morning.  I know it's gon' be Jet/Blue/Black


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Girl.....3 - 4 Sheets!  And I'm sleepy too.
> 
> I had to re-apply this Indigo.
> 
> I just tied it up.  I can't stay up any longer.
> 
> Will hafta' rinse it out in the morning.  I know it's gon' be Jet/Blue/Black


 
Your gonna be crunchin tonight. Im tired too but im trying to hang at least until 10:30.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'll catch up with you ladies in the morning.  

Imma get up reallllll early and rinse this mess out, re-steam and dry.

It's suppose to be really cold tomorrow, but I need to run out to a coupla' places.  

Imma hurry up and get back in this house too.


----------



## La Colocha

Night t, talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Your gonna be crunchin tonight. Im tired too but im trying to hang at least until 10:30.



La Colocha

Girl, don't remind me.  You know How much I Hate that.

I got on 3 Coats of Saran Wrap, 2 Plastic Caps, a Satin Cap with a Pretty Wrap on Top.  Imma be Crunching Louder than A Family Size Bag of Lays Potato Chips!

Not to Mention: You know I look Straight Crazy!


----------



## chebaby

i just need to play in my hair. like im itching to do it. so tonight i will do a bentonite treatment for the first time. im going to leave it in for 20-30 minutes and afterwards i will use darcys daily leave in. i havent used that in a while but i figure i better revisit it.


----------



## BrownBetty

I bought another bottle of emergencee.  I am doing my own hair tomorrow and I can't stand getting under the dryer 2x.  Yall think if I mix the emergencee + Kenra MC + wheat germ oil, I can strengthen and moisturize in one step?  Please say yes... Or no if this ain't gonna work.  

I relaxed on 10/1 and did a deep fuel deep con then.  Maybe I will replace it with the emergencee, who knows.... I will see how I feel in the AM.


----------



## chebaby

just got finished twisting my hair for a twist out with darcys daily leave on. i dont have high hopes for the twist out since none of them have been good as of late. 
i did the bentonite treatment and i dont know if i will ever do one again. the finished result were amazing. my hair looked better than it did after henna. however this stuff does not swell into a pudding like henna, its all lumpy and hard to mix. which means that i was not able to coat my hair the way i wanted to. i left it on all of 10 or 15 minutes and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed. then i put on darcys deep conditioner for 5 minutes. my hair was very soft but felt like there was a little bit of oil on my hair.
after i dried my hair in a towel it was light and fluffy(still felt a little oily) and my curls were hanging a little more. but as i looked through my hair there was a little clay still left.
i didnt wash it out lol. so i just twisted.


----------



## rosalindb

chebaby said:


> just got finished twisting my hair for a twist out with darcys daily leave on. i dont have high hopes for the twist out since none of them have been good as of late.
> i did the bentonite treatment and i dont know if i will ever do one again. the finished result were amazing. my hair looked better than it did after henna. however this stuff does not swell into a pudding like henna, its all lumpy and hard to mix. which means that i was not able to coat my hair the way i wanted to. i left it on all of 10 or 15 minutes and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed. then i put on darcys deep conditioner for 5 minutes. my hair was very soft but felt like there was a little bit of oil on my hair.
> after i dried my hair in a towel it was light and fluffy(still felt a little oily) and my curls were hanging a little more. but as i looked through my hair there was a little clay still left.
> i didnt wash it out lol. so i just twisted.


You can try adding a little ACV to your bentonite, some people say it makes it smoother.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think I might pick up those Pumps.  The Coupon is from the 4th - 14th.  Did anybody else get one? 30% off and then one for $10.00 to use later.
> 
> My Pumps came to $37.80 w/o Tax.  And I would spend that on some crazy Products I don't really need _especially when you add in those crazy shipping costs_.
> 
> And I can always use another pair of shoes for work.
> 
> I added up the 3 little products I wanted from MHC with the little jive-time $5.00 and it was $44.00, so those Pumps are sounding better & better.





I'm shoe hoe got them every where, under the bed, on all the doors. I pick shoes and clothes anytime over hair products.  T, how many time do you use indigo? I used it once but did not feel like the long 4 hours of waiting and did not feel it dye enough. 

Why I get up made some pancakes and not syrup dd always using up things and leave me hanging.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I'm shoe hoe got them every where, under the bed, on all the doors. I pick shoes and clothes anytime over hair products.  T, how many time do you use indigo? I used it once but did not feel like the long 4 hours of waiting and did not feel it dye enough.
> 
> Why I get up made some pancakes and not syrup dd always using up things and leave me hanging.



Ltown

Who You Tellin'.....Girl Me too.  I love ALL things Shoes.  i.e. Boots, Sandals, etc......

I usually do my Henna/Indigo about every 6-10 weeks.  I normally get maximum/perfect color by doing less henna/more indigo. 

This time my grey seemed a bit more stubborn than usual.erplexed  
But about every 6-10 weeks seems to work for me fine.  I always Clarify first too.  I think this grabs the dye more if you clarify first.

Wish I had some of them Pancakes.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I bought another bottle of emergencee.  I am doing my own hair tomorrow and I can't stand getting under the dryer 2x.  Yall think if I mix the emergencee + Kenra MC + wheat germ oil, I can strengthen and moisturize in one step?  Please say yes... Or no if this ain't gonna work.*



BrownBetty

Sounds good.  I think it should provide both moisture & strength.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown
> 
> Who You Tellin'.....Girl Me too.  I love ALL things Shoes.  i.e. Boots, Sandals, etc......
> 
> I usually do my Henna/Indigo about every 6-10 weeks.  I normally get maximum/perfect color by doing less henna/more indigo.
> 
> This time my grey seemed a bit more stubborn than usual.erplexed
> But about every 6-10 weeks seems to work for me fine.  I always Clarify first too.  I think this grabs the dye more if you clarify first.
> 
> Wish I had some of them Pancakes.........



Girl, I could not eat them with the syrup.  I'm revisit indigo and give it try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Welp.  I finally finished my hair.  Glad that's over (for the week).  I am already thinking about my Regi for next week.  I am still planning on doing this corrective the weekend of the 19th (whenever I can get Chatty-Cathy).

Okay, so, here's what I used up:

1 Tube of Paul Mitchell Supercharged
2 Bottles of VO5 Moisture Milks in Strawberry
1 Pkg. of Henna

I think Imma need 1 more bottle of JBCO for Fall/Winter.  So, Ya'll gotta keep me posted on AyuraNaturals. *or whatever it's called*


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Welp.  I finally finished my hair.  Glad that's over (for the week).  I am already thinking about my Regi for next week.  I am still planning on doing this corrective the weekend of the 19th (whenever I can get Chatty-Cathy).
> 
> Okay, so, here's what I used up:
> 
> 1 Tube of Paul Mitchell Supercharged
> 2 Bottles of VO5 Moisture Milks in Strawberry
> 1 Pkg. of Henna
> 
> I think Imma need 1 more bottle of JBCO for Fall/Winter.  So, Ya'll gotta keep me posted on AyuraNaturals. *or whatever it's called*



T, you still get your henna from mehandi( or something like that)?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> T, you still get your henna from mehandi( or something like that)?



Ltown

Yep.

I see AyurNaturals also has Henna.  

I get mine from: Mehandi.com (Kent, Ohio).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I've Cut Down my Carts some more.  

I ended up cutting down:

Christine Gant
Qhemet
Komaza
_*Decided against MHC unless she offers more than 5 Bucks_

Have Not been Able to Cut Down (YET)

Hairveda -- ended up adding to
Shescentit

Already Purchased:

Claudie

Still undecided what I will get (or if I will get) from:

Jasmine
Njoi
Curlmart
AV _*ik*_

It may not be as intense or costly as I thought.  Now ya'll know ALL THIS is Subject to change.

Oh Yeah, and JBCO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay, I just got an e-mail from MHC.  The $5.00 off $30.00 is NOT her BF Special.  Just a little something she is trying out (I guess like monthly specials).

So, she may be back in the Game BIG TIME. 

I do LOVE her stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

KomazaHairCare has their 2 ounce Moku Hair Serum for $7.00 Originally $14.50 (for 2 ounces) until November 10th.  Shipping is $5.55 which is almost as much as the product.

I've been wanting to try this.......although not on my BF List.

Brownie518

What do you think?  You use this?  Is it worth the $5.55 Shipping cost on 2 ounces worth of product?


----------



## Charz

I didn't really like the curlformers...I think I like rollersetting better. It was a mess to sleep in. It didn't take too much time to put them in, but I feel like it was too much stress on my strands.


----------



## Charz

chebaby or any other DC metro ladies

Um, does anyone wanna be interviewed for my youtube channel? I should have the interview I did with robot. up in a few minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz

What do you think about 2 ounces of Product for $7.00 w/$5.55 Shipping

You are always the "Voice of Reason"


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair

Depends. Is it a DC, and what are the ingredients?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Depends. Is it a DC, and what are the ingredients?



Charz

It's a Serum.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair

Distilled Water, coconut oil, safflower oil, wheat germ oil, passiflora edulis seed oil, rice bran oil, euterpe oleracea pulp oil, guar gum, quaternium 87, Lacto-ceramide, Pro Vitamin B5, Lecithin, cinnamon cassia, potassium sorbate.

Well, the ingredients are not too unique, but with a Serum you would only need a tiny bit. 

How often do you use heat on your hair? Are you using it as a heat protectant or are you just using it to seal? If its the latter I say no, and if the former I would refer the the question before it to make the decision.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> Distilled Water, coconut oil, safflower oil, wheat germ oil, passiflora edulis seed oil, rice bran oil, euterpe oleracea pulp oil, guar gum, quaternium 87, Lacto-ceramide, Pro Vitamin B5, Lecithin, cinnamon cassia, potassium sorbate.
> 
> Well, the ingredients are not too unique, but with a Serum you would only need a tiny bit.
> 
> How often do you use heat on your hair? Are you using it as a heat protectant or are you just using it to seal? If its the latter I say no, and if the former I would refer the the question before it to make the decision.



Charz

I was going to use it before getting under the dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I decided NOT to get the Moku.  I was just in my bathroom and noticed a 2 ounce sample of the Deja's Hair milk sitting there and I had a 'revelation'

It doesn't take $5.55 to mail 2 ounces of product.  So........No......Imma pass.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Charz
> 
> I was going to use it before getting under the dryer.


 
Well then I would pass.

I used up a jane carter solution hair nourish cream- I will not repurchase, I got it during a meetup anyways. It's too expensive and not concentrated enough.


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, going to start my hair when i get back from the store. Kind of irritated, someone woke me up beating on something outside. When i go outside i ought to run his tail over, shoot waking me up.. Hell its cold outside, should have did that mess in the summer, fool.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.

Getting my weekend/work week dinner cooked.  I'm trying a new recipe so I hope it tastes good.  I added some things to make it a lil spicer for me.

I did my twists a lil on the bigger size and I'm not all that fond of them.  I like when my twists look full, like I have my hair out, and less like twists.  I hope I don't have to keep doing them small to get that look.  I need to get my twist time down if I do.  I wonder what the twist out will look like next week.

I just realized I won't be able to do my hair again until Thursday.  I'll probably do a twist out Tues/Wed then wash & henna Thurs, retwist and wear it like that for the next week.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> chebaby or any other DC metro ladies
> 
> Um, does anyone wanna be interviewed for my youtube channel? I should have the interview I did with robot. up in a few minutes.


 
suuuuurrrrreeeee why not lol. just pick a weekend and we can meet up.


----------



## chebaby

this month i plan on using up:
kbb milk
darcys leave in
darcys deep conditioner
mhc horsetail
mhc sofias thick and healthy
and maybe 2 bottle of vo5 conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ya'll I'm back.  I needed to run to the Mall to make a return.  

You'd neva' know there was a recession.  It was Packed.  What's up with that?

I forgot my DSW Coupon.   There is a ULTA right next to DSW


----------



## Pompous Blue

chebaby said:


> just got finished twisting my hair for a twist out with darcys daily leave on. i dont have high hopes for the twist out since none of them have been good as of late.
> *i did the bentonite treatment and i dont know if i will ever do one again. the finished result were amazing. my hair looked better than it did after henna. however this stuff does not swell into a pudding like henna, *its all lumpy and hard to mix. which means that i was not able to coat my hair the way i wanted to. i left it on all of 10 or 15 minutes and rinsed and rinsed and rinsed. then i put on darcys deep conditioner for 5 minutes. my hair was very soft but felt like there was a little bit of oil on my hair.
> after i dried my hair in a towel it was light and fluffy(still felt a little oily) and my curls were hanging a little more. *but as i looked through my hair there was a little clay still left.*
> i didnt wash it out lol. so i just twisted.


chebaby
I mix my bentonite or rhassoul clay using a hand-held or immersion blender. It whips it up into a pudding-like consistency. It applies like any DC and rinses out the same. 

I mix mine with rose water or nettle tea or coffee. I start out with a little liquid and continue to add liquid to the clay until I get the pudding-like consistency. If I mix too much, I store it covered in the refrigerator ‘til the next week or so.

I love, love, love using bentonite or rhassoul clays as a clarifier or face mask or body mask.

Give it one more try by mixing it with a hand-held mixer. I'm sure you'll be amazed at how easy it applies and rinses out!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just finished cooking.  Had to run to the grocery tore to pick up something i forgot. 

They opened a new BSS next to the grocery store.  I went in to see what they had going on in there.  A lot of high end salon products, make up, face/body stuff, and curling irons/flat irons.  They will have a salon in the back in the next few months.  The only stuff i saw i might buy would be the liter Giovanni stuff, i would try the mixed chicks DC, and the argan oil stuff.  There was only 1/2 a shelf with stuff for black folk.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue

Dang Blue:  You make Bentonite Sound Delish! 

I ended up giving my Jar away after I bought it.  Opened it.  Looked at it like


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Wait a Minute Ya'll.....As much as I love Komaza (and I do  Komaza) they are NOT Funny. 

That is not 'cute' to keep eeking out little bitty sales weekly and then make up the price basically with the shipping.  

And yes..........I DID bite the apple the 1st 2 times.  I got the Coconut Curl Hair Milk the 1st time and the Jojoba & Hemp Sealant (which I love) the 2nd time.....

But that is not Cute.  Especially when I think about that $5.55 for Shipping for that little tiny 2 ounce bottle that prolly cost less than A Dolla' to mail 1st Class.


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Pompous Blue
> 
> Dang Blue:  You make Bentonite Sound Delish!
> 
> I ended up giving my Jar away after I bought it.  Opened it.  Looked at it like



IDareT'sHair
You gotta try this! Please! You'll be amazed! If ever I feel an itchy scalp coming on, I do a rhassoul clay mask. Rhassoul detoxifies and exfoliate the scalp. Bentonite and rhassoul clays are a must-have in my regimen. And you know the story of how bentonite saved me from going to the emergency room when I had an allergic reaction to a product.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Wait a Minute Ya'll.....As much as I love Komaza (and I do  Komaza) they are NOT Funny.
> 
> That is not 'cute' to keep eeking out little bitty sales weekly and then make up the price basically with the shipping.
> 
> And yes..........I DID bite the apple the 1st 2 times.  I got the Coconut Curl Hair Milk the 1st time and the Jojoba & Hemp Sealant (which I love) the 2nd time.....
> 
> But that is not Cute.  Especially when I think about that $5.55 for Shipping for that little tiny 2 ounce bottle that prolly cost less than A Dolla' to mail 1st Class.


From her facebook page and her website blog 


> This week in Komaza: Hello Komaza Beauties! If you haven’t noticed yet all of our shampoos on conditioners are on sale for $9.00 each.  The sale will continue from now through the month of December.



I almost bit! But I'm holding fast to just getting the moku hair butter, Califia Care Styling Pudding and Intense Moisture Therapy during BF. I love her Califa Moisturizing Spray; but I'm stocked up on that 'til Spring.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> *From her facebook page and her website blog*
> 
> 
> I almost bit! But I'm holding fast to just getting the moku hair butter, Califia Care Styling Pudding and Intense Moisture Therapy during BF. I love her Califa Moisturizing Spray; but I'm stocked up on that 'til Spring.



Pompous Blue

Thanks for this Info Girl. 

Yeah....I want the Olive & the Intense DC'ers.  I did not see/notice alot of $9.00 items.  That $7.00 Caught my Eye, and I really didn't look at anything else much.

_*off to look*_

Blue:  Are you getting anything from Christine Gant?


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pompous Blue
> 
> Dang Blue: You make Bentonite Sound Delish!
> 
> I ended up giving my Jar away after I bought it. Opened it. Looked at it like


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> @Pompous Blue
> 
> Thanks for this Info Girl.
> 
> Yeah....I want the Olive & the Intense DC'ers. *I did not see/notice alot of $9.00 items. *That $7.00 Caught my Eye, and I really didn't look at anything else much.
> 
> _*off to look*_
> 
> Blue: Are you getting anything from Christine Gant?


@IDareT'sHair
I had actually added the Califia Care Conditioner and the Califia Care Shampoo to the shopping cart and thought "I don't need them". LOL!!! 

*From ChristineGant BF*:

1 – 8 oz. herbal hair butter
2 – 8 oz. Mixed Greens

I’m stocked up on her Shea Mint Moisturizing Shampoo and Detangling milk. I stocked up during her 15% off sale in Sept.

All four are staples of mine. 

I wanted to try her face and body products, but thought better. I have face moisturizers I need to use up and I've just discovered Nilotica shea butter and will be using that during the cold winter months. Plus I still have Jasmine's shea butter and shea souffle to use up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> @IDareT'sHair
> I had actually added the Califia Care Conditioner and the Califia Care Shampoo to the shopping cart and thought "I don't need them". LOL!!!
> 
> *From ChristineGant BF*:
> 
> *1 – 8 oz. herbal hair butter
> 2 – 8 oz. Mixed Greens
> *
> I’m stocked up on her Shea Mint Moisturizing Shampoo and Detangling milk. I stocked up during her 15% off sale in Sept.
> 
> All four are staples of mine.
> 
> I wanted to try her face and body products, but thought better. I have face moisturizers I need to use up and I've just discovered Nilotica shea butter and will be using that during the cold winter months. Plus I still have Jasmine's shea butter and shea souffle to use up.



Pompous Blue

I did notice once you put them in the Cart it comes up for $9 bucks.....

And NOOOOO I didn't get anything. 

I will wait to see how much I can get the Olive & Intense DC'er for during BF.

re: Christine Gant:  I have 2 8 ounce Herbal Hair Butters in my Cart.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair & Pompous Blue-  I think all these little sales are for the same purpose that La Colocha was talking about with what Macy's, Sears, Kmart, and the rest of them are doing.  I've noticed that even folica, and curlmart have kicked up their sales.

I wish Komaza would put the Olive Oil DC on sale then I'd really bite.


----------



## Pompous Blue

Vonnieluvs08 Yep! It pays to be a savvy shopper....to know when a percentage off is a good deal or not. I'm so pleased with the sales SSI, Hairveda, beemine and 'nem had earlier. I stocked up and glad I did. Won't have to purchase from them during BF; therefore avoiding the stampede and the delayed shipping. Hairveda made my year when she had her sale. Wow! I don't know if she'll offer better prices during BF; but I won't have to order anything 'cause I stocked up w/her, too.

I had always wanted to try JaneCartersolution but couldn't justify her prices either. But when she had a 20% off sale in July (free shipping, too), I ordered her nourish and shine (really like this). And replaced my DH's Afroveda's Curling Custard w/her new Curl Defining Cream (20% off coupon) and free shipping.

The 15% off Curlmart coupon allowed me to try myhoneychild products. I had been stalking MHC's website for months hoping she would have a sale. I couldn't justify spending full price + exorbitant shipping; then along came a curlmart coupon and my apetite was sated for a minute. But it's an insult for MHC to offer $5 off and exorbitant shipping!

My BF wants include ayurnaturalbeauty.com, Komaza and MHC. I hope they have at least 20% off and free shipping. They have great CS and fast shipping!


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> @IDareT'sHair & @Pompous Blue-  I think all these little sales are for the same purpose that @La Colocha was talking about with what Macy's, Sears, Kmart, and the rest of them are doing.  I've noticed that even folica, and curlmart have kicked up their sales.
> 
> I wish Komaza would put the Olive Oil DC on sale then I'd really bite.


 
Yes ma'am i don't share info to deter anyone from buying what they want. We work hard and deserve it, i just don't want people to get bamboozled. Bath and body works sent me a email for b3g3 sale with a dollar shipping on tuesday, hurry for one day only this is a great deal. I got the same email today for the same sale. *gives the look my momma used to give before i got my behind whooped* lmao.


----------



## Pompous Blue

La Colocha said:


> Yes ma'am i don't share info to deter anyone from buying what they want. We work hard and deserve it, i just don't want people to get bamboozled. Bath and body works sent me a email for b3g3 sale with a dollar shipping on tuesday, hurry for one day only this is a great deal. I got the same email today for the same sale.* *gives the look my momma used to give before i got my behind whooped* *lmao.


La Colocha
You made me LOL!!

I've been getting those "TODAY ONLY SALES" emails, too, from L'Occitane, Dillards, JCPenny, Kiehl's, etc, and a few days go by and they offer the same or better sale. I learned about these marketing strategies when years ago I was hoodwinked into ordering some cotton bras from JCPenney on sale but with high-a$$ shipping and a couple of days later, I received an email from them offering free shipping. I canceled that order and made a new order to get the free-shipping! The nerve! LOL!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm here at work, wishing I was home lounging, browsing and filling carts like ya'll. Well, like T, anyways. LOL! 
I ended up not doing my hair last night. I hope it doesn't end up looking a mess by Monday. I don't want to have to do it on a workday. I need my sleep to grind through these 12hr nights. 

...let me go see what Komaza doin'...


----------



## Brownie518

And I have to  be here when we turn the clocks back. I am not happy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I was home lounging, browsing and filling carts like ya'll. Well, like T, anyways. LOL!*



Brownie518

Uh.....Now....

Wait A Minute Hol' Up....

Like Who????

Like Whooooooo?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Uh.....Now....
> 
> Wait A Minute Hol' Up....
> 
> Like Who????
> 
> Like Whooooooo?


 

 T, you know I'm playin'!  I've been filling carts since we did that October No Buy.  I need to check out Curlmart and finalize my cart for their BF discount. I know I'm getting CJ Rehab, Deep Fix, and Strengthening, but I don't know what else. Maybe MHC if her sale isn't as good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, you know I'm playin'!  I've been filling carts since we did that October No Buy.  I need to check out Curlmart and finalize my cart for their BF discount. I know I'm getting CJ Rehab, Deep Fix, and Strengthening, but I don't know what else. Maybe MHC if her sale isn't as good.



Brownie518 

Girl, You know I be

But....All that's gon' change *does the brother franklin*

Some of these folx are gettin' off the Payroll 01-01-11!

_*yeah, the "wannebe" no-buy*_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Girl, You know I be
> 
> But....All that's gon' change *does the brother franklin*
> 
> Some of these folx are gettin' off the Payroll 01-01-11!
> 
> _**yeah, the "wannebe" no-buy**_



Haha, I know right (@ the bolded)!! 

This week, I only got some Healthy Hair Butta from Njoi. Nothing else. I don't need anything right now, except some Hydratherma Naturals. I might as well get some. I don't remember her having too many sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Maybe MHC if her sale isn't as good.



Brownie518

Well she did e-mail be back and say the $5.00 wasn't her BF Discount...she was just trying a November Discount/Sale.....So....We'll see what she comes up with.

I went back in and re-filled my cart.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Well she did e-mail be back and say the $5.00 wasn't her BF Discount...she was just trying a November Discount/Sale.....So....We'll see what she comes up with.
> 
> *I went back in and re-filled my cart*.



 I know you, did, too!!! 

I hope she does have a sale, though.


----------



## Brownie518

Dang, the thread is quiet...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I know you, did, too!!!*
> 
> I hope she does have a sale, though.



Brownie518

You Wrong Ms. B!  You must be working for Ltown.......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *except some Hydratherma Naturals. I might as well get some. I don't remember her having too many sales.*



Brownie518

What is the Sale?  That stuff looked kinda 'high'?


----------



## Brownie518

^^ No sales. I wish...


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Dang, the thread is quiet...


 
Ive been watching videos and about to finally wash my hair. Sorry you have to be at work when the time changes. This one guy at work had to work today and he asked his supervisor do they get off an hour early because of daylight savings. The sup said you work 11 to 7 and worry about daylight saving on your own time. I was like damn son for real. Glad it wasn't me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *^^ No sales. I wish...*



Ain't NOBODY Gettin' A Dime Unless they Have a Sale. 

They Betta' have a "Fake" Sale or Something.   Pretend they having a Sale.

No Sale.  No Purchase.

And I ain't talmbout NO $5.00.


----------



## BrownBetty

IDareT'sHair said:


> BrownBetty
> 
> Sounds good.  I think it should provide both moisture & strength.


 
It worked!  I used a little emergencee (box said you should use the treatment every 2 weeks), kenra MC, and wheat germ oil.  I made the mistake of heating the con, no bueno..... I realized not heating it and just using it under the heating cap is good enough.  

My hair loves wheat germ oil... I will have to buy another bottle.  I will rebuy the salerm wheat germ con.  I sat under the dryer for a bit then air dried the rest with coconut oil and HV almond glaze.  I will stock up on the almond glaze during BF and maybe the green tea butter.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Ive been watching videos and about to finally wash my hair. Sorry you have to be at work when the time changes. This one guy at work had to work today and he asked his supervisor do they get off an hour early because of daylight savings. *The sup said you work 11 to 7 and worry about daylight saving on your own time*. I was like damn son for real. Glad it wasn't me.



..........
At least he was honest!! 

This is the first time my shift has had to work the extra hour in years.  I'm already dying to go home.


----------



## Brownie518

BrownBetty - my hair loves Wheat Germ oil, also. T sent me a bottle and I use it when I DC sometimes. Love it!! I'll definitely be getting more of that.

IDareT'sHair - where did you get your Wheat Germ oil?


----------



## mkd

Hey ladies.  I have been running all day long and this is the first time I have had a chance to get online.  I just washed my hair and I am DC with Darcy's pumpkin seed conditioner.   I will twist with CJ coffee coco creme lite and curls in a bottle.  I am so sleepy, I wish I didn't have to do my hair tonight.

Brownie518, thanks for reminding me that time changes tonight.  I had no idea.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - I love that Darcy's Pumpkin. Its so moisturizing for me. I'm nursing the bottle I have. I'll have to get some on BF.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> mkd - I love that Darcy's Pumpkin. Its so moisturizing for me. I'm nursing the bottle I have. I'll have to get some on BF.


 Brownie518, how do you use it?  As a DC or a co wash?


----------



## La Colocha

Still dcing my hair, im going to rinse and trim pretty soon. Got lazy again and don't feel like doing it.


----------



## Charz

Imma be haulin some Redken, Jessicurl, and Qhemet when I get finish my no-buy. And prolly $500 worth of MAC and clothes.

134 days left


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, yes I'm up! I went to DC For Sister Only at the convention center. It was good  alot of dominican salons with displays, weaves, wigs, Barry Fletcher was there promoting products and book. Tracy Lewis jewelry, Omarossa was part of business promotion seminar, authors, various clothes. None of our natural hair business owner, Oyin should have been there since they are local.  It was very inspirational! Some live music entertainment Donnel Jones, Marsha part of Floetry, young group did not know them. I got some alter ego garlic conditioner $25, workout dvd.  

I have plans to do coconut cream something tomorrow, maybe try and straigthen still practicing, it never last because I work out alot, maybe I'll wait until thursday.


----------



## La Colocha

Glad you had fun ltown


Im only done with half my head. I hate doing a trim but i am not going to let no one else do it. I had a gold colocha come out my head, not gray but gold., i should have kept it and tried to sell it. Cash for gold. Loving that suave almond and shea butter, its doing my hair right. Im down to about have a bottle, i got the smaller size not the big one so by the time its done i will see if its a repurchase.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning! Did anyone lose sleep?  I got up not in the mood to do hair as planned. I did ayurveda rinse with HV alma cream, sitting with avacodo/silk dc now. I don't know what I'm doing with this hair next. I've not brought or use up anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> BrownBetty - my hair loves Wheat Germ oil, also. T sent me a bottle and I use it when I DC sometimes. Love it!! I'll definitely be getting more of that.
> 
> IDareT'sHair *- where did you get your Wheat Germ oil?*



Brownie518 BrownBetty

I got that batch from Rose Mountain Herbs.com  But Girl....You can get it at any Health Food Store.
B -- I was thinking about this last night.  To start adding a Healthy Dash of WhGO to my DC'ers for my Fall/Winter Regi.  

We are so on the Same Page.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies  Hi Ltown

Nothing much going on this a.m.  I just combed through my hair.  Tryna' keep the matting/tangles in check before my Relaxer.  I'm not sure of this girl's technique, but I want to make sure nothing crazy-stupid happens either.

Feelin' good about my BF Purchases.  I don't think I'll be outta control.  In fact, it's not lookin' too bad on this end.

Ltown  what are you doing?  Seems like we're the only 2 on right now?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Mornin' Ladies  Hi Ltown
> 
> Nothing much going on this a.m.  I just combed through my hair.  Tryna' keep the matting/tangles in check before my Relaxer.  I'm not sure of this girl's technique, but I want to make sure nothing crazy-stupid happens either.
> 
> Feelin' good about my BF Purchases.  I don't think I'll be outta control.  In fact, it's not lookin' too bad on this end.
> 
> Ltown  what are you doing?  Seems like we're the only 2 on right now?


 
I just got finish blowing my hair, I'm try to flat iron later. Maybe the time change throwing everyone off I'm a little tired still so I may take a power nap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Roll Call....Where is

Shay72
redecouvert
Americka
Day36
fattyfatfat
HijabiFlygirl
natura87

Lemme see....who else is missin'?
LOVEsHarmony

Where Ya'll At?


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518 BrownBetty
> 
> I got that batch from Rose Mountain Herbs.com  But Girl....You can get it at any Health Food Store.
> B -- I was thinking about this last night.  To start adding a Healthy Dash of WhGO to my DC'ers for my Fall/Winter Regi.
> 
> We are so on the Same Page.


 
I'm jump on this the WGO in my dc I have alot left using with other ceramides oils.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I'm jump on this the WGO in my dc I have alot left using with other ceramides oils.



Ltown

I can't wait to use that Ceramide Oil mix you sent me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay....Speaking of using stuff up......

I used up 1 Njoi CreationS Ayurvedic Hair Butter.  I have back-ups, but will now use MHC Buttery Soy Hair Cream.


----------



## redecouvert

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Roll Call....Where is
> 
> @redecouvert
> Lemme see....who else is missin'?
> 
> Where Ya'll At?



hello ladies!! I miss you all 
I have been lurking from time to time..just got busy with classes. I am doing well...
trying to be strong not to get anything from black friday but it is really HARD!! My wishlist gets longer every day from qhemet (and god knows I am allergic to citrus oils), oyin, christine gant, darcys, kbb, etc..etc..
I have been using up lots of products. It is really nice that every week, I am throwing away empty containers. I also gave away a few products.
I also started doing again oil rinsing. Why did I ever stop??? 
I also love love love my hair lately. As always I am still obsessed with locs..think of starting another set but I also love my loose hair and biiiig hair
my hair lately
http://i69.servimg.com/u/f69/11/79/83/20/dsc04410.jpg

 as always this is my favorite thread on LHCF!!!! and the main reason I renew my subscription <3


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert said:


> hello ladies!! I miss you all
> I have been lurking from time to time..just got busy with classes. I am doing well...
> trying to be strong not to get anything from black friday but it is really HARD!! My wishlist gets longer every day but I looooove black friday sales!
> I have been using up lots of products. It is really nice that every week, I am throwing away empty containers. I also gave away a few products.
> I also started doing again oil rinsing. Why did I ever stop???
> *I also love love love my hair lately.* As always I am still obsessed with locs but when someone is having locs it is really all about low maintenance and I do enjoy taking the extra time to do all the deep conditioners, etc..
> my hair lately
> http://i69.servimg.com/u/f69/11/79/83/20/dsc04410.jpg
> 
> as always this is my favorite thread on LHCF!!!! and the main reason I renew my subscription <3



redecouvert

Hi Red!

Your Hair Looks Gawgus!  Girl, Your Hair is the Smokin' Bomb!  

I love it too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert

Hey Red:  Exactly how are you doing your Oil Rinses.  And what are you seeing/feeling?


----------



## redecouvert

aaw..thank you so much   
I also need to add funds to my makeup show special savings account. 
@Charz ; are you going this year? I can't wait to meet up again and this time I am hoping to go a day early just so I can hang out with @optimusprime @Day36 and I forgot her screenname she's so sweet...
I felt bad that last time, I barely ate then had to rush back..
by the way I loove your interview with curlypop!! She's soo sweet <3 Both of you were so laid-back and I felt like I was also in the room chit chatting with you..
@IDareT'sHair: oil rinsing...well I used to do it a lot 3 years ago. I spent hours reading threads and there are different techniques
I wash my hair with a poo bar, usually from chagrin valley, then apply generous amounts of oil..usually one that i am trying to use up. Right now it is Carol's daughter khoret amen oil. Most of her hair products don't work for me..but this oil smells sooooooo good! (I should have taken advantage of sephora FF sale and buy a bunch of them..but I didn't get anything and now I am regretting it  )

then rinse it and use my trader joe's nourish spa conditioner to remove the excess oil
From what I read, others just add oil, finger comb then rinse it out and co-wash

the benefits:
- buh bye tangles and knots
-bye crunchy dry hair
and you use up all those oils

I think i will do it once a week....
phew...what a long answer to a simple question 

another update on amakacreations: I don't use them anymore...there were serious issues with the constituency. Same thing with peaceloveandsunshine. I prefer the old school coconut confidence and sunshine. I still have 1 jar of each that I am using up and after that, no more peaceloveandsunshine for me. I am sad because I really wanted to support her but too many changes in less than a year and the old formula worked best for me...especially the yellow shea butter she had.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert

Thanks Girl

Not at all!  Great Answer.

I will start this in December


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert said:


> *another update on amakacreations: I don't use them anymore...there were serious issues with the constituency.* Same thing with peaceloveandsunshine. I prefer the old school coconut confidence and sunshine. I still have 1 jar of each that I am using up and after that, no more peaceloveandsunshine for me. I am sad because I really wanted to support her but too many changes in less than a year and the old formula worked best for me...especially the yellow shea butter she had.



redecouvert

There was a thread about her and her inconsistent products on NCC chebaby sent to me.erplexed  

People were complaining about the oils separating in the jar(s) and some people said their products were full of powder(s) that did not dissolve or weren't properly mixed.  People had long wait times, no response(s) from her etc....same things I said.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay...

redecouvert convinced me to start Oil Rinsing.  I also have some oil(s) I'd like to use up.  

Does anyone else want to join me in a "Use Up the Oil(s)?"  We can either : (a) Oil Rinse, (b) Do HOTS OR (c) Start putting Oil in your DC'ers -- like Brownie518 BrownBetty Ltown and I were discussing in a couple of previous posts to use up some of our Oils.  

I don't have as many I as use to... but I do have a few. 

I found a 1/2 bottle of CD Lisa's Hair Exlir I would like to get rid of and that Kukui Nut and I have WhGO and the one by Mozeke to start with.


----------



## redecouvert

IDareT'sHair said:


> People had long wait times, no response(s) from her etc....same things I said.....:rolleyes:[/QUOTE]
> 
> exactly! I took notes from your experience because the customer service wasn't consistent. Oh well..we live and learn!
> *raising hands* I'd love to join you in a use up the oil challenge.I can do the three options. God knows I have TONS of oils and more coming in the mail...lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert said:


> exactly! I took notes from your experience because the customer service wasn't consistent. Oh well..we live and learn!
> *raising hands* I'd love to join you in a use up the oil challenge.I can do the three options. God knows *I have TONS of oils and more coming in the mail*...lol



redecouvert

Girl.......what do you have comin'?


----------



## rosalindb

redecouvert said:


> hello ladies!! I miss you all
> I have been lurking from time to time..just got busy with classes. I am doing well...
> trying to be strong not to get anything from black friday but it is really HARD!! My wishlist gets longer every day from qhemet (and god knows I am allergic to citrus oils), oyin, christine gant, darcys, kbb, etc..etc..
> I have been using up lots of products. It is really nice that every week, I am throwing away empty containers. I also gave away a few products.
> I also started doing again oil rinsing. Why did I ever stop???
> I also love love love my hair lately. *As always I am still obsessed with locs*..think of starting another set but I also love my loose hair and biiiig hair
> my hair lately
> http://i69.servimg.com/u/f69/11/79/83/20/dsc04410.jpg
> 
> as always this is my favorite thread on LHCF!!!! and the main reason I renew my subscription <3


Your hair looks gorgeous and I understand your hesitance to loc, how many times have you attempted locs?


----------



## redecouvert

@IDareT'sHair: mainly Anita Grant and myashas oils. I love myashas products despite the slow shipping (1 month to 1 month and a half)

@rosalindb:how are you? Hope you're doing well <3 
I love locs! I think they are so beautiful, the transformation process is simply a miracle (even though many see it as an ugly phase) which is why I did freeform locs...I twisted them (on the big side) and I wasn't interested in twisting the new growth. I loved having the two textures: fro and locs
I tried 3 times.. The first time was in 08 and lasted 10 days. then winter 09, I managed to hold on for 3 months and this summer...just a month.
To be honest all the first attempts, I thought I was ready but I wasn't emotionally to stand up for my choices to my parents and close friends. Hello my name is Amina and I am a people pleaser.
the set I did this summer was really no expectations..so one day I woke up and took down everything. 2 weeks later, I did my second big chop..LOL

this picture was right after 4 weeks of locking
http://images17.fotki.com/v523/photos/1/1375821/8690542/DSC02927-vi.jpg
Whenever I look at it, I smile....I miss them...
i just need to makeup my mind...one day..maybe for my big 30 this summer


----------



## IDareT'sHair

redecouvert said:


> @IDareT'sHair: mainly Anita Grant and myashas oils. I love myashas products despite the slow shipping (1 month to 1 month and a half)



redecouvert

Anita Grant Oils sound wonderful.  Any idea when she will be coming State Side?


----------



## rosalindb

redecouvert: I'm doing okay, hope all is well with you. That is a gorgeous pic. When you are ready to loc, it will happen and no one else's opinion will matter, it will just be right for you

I have just started oil rinsing with hemp seed oil, so far I like it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Girl............What you Doin'?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Girl............What you Doin'?


 
Nothin, just lurkin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Do you have any oils you are trying to use up?


----------



## Charz

I used up

Shescentit Avocado Conditioner
Shescentit Okra Conditioner

I won't repurchase either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> I used up
> 
> Shescentit Avocado Conditioner
> Shescentit Okra Conditioner
> 
> *I won't repurchase either.*



Charz

May I ask why?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Do you have any oils you are trying to use up?


 
I have a big bottle of shea oil that i use sometimes, i also use it with my moisturizer for my face, and i have some jojoba oil, castor oil and qhem's oil. I use my castor oil the most so i don't have a problem with that one. I tried to do a hot with the shea oil and it was too much for my hair, and the jojoba is a little waxy for that also.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair

The Okra wasn't too much of a Reconstructor for my colored hair. It was too light. And the Avocado Condish was more of a rinse, or cowash conditioner, and I don't cowash. Also it's cheaper to get the HV moist 24/7 for detangling. Plus the smell gets annoying after a while.

Anyone want my Shescentit Amazon Pomade? For me it's the worse thing ever. I will have a review up by next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> *The Okra wasn't too much of a Reconstructor for my colored hair. It was too light. And the Avocado Condish was more of a rinse, or cowash conditioner, and I don't cowash. Also it's cheaper to get the HV moist 24/7 for detangling. Plus the smell gets annoying after a while.
> *
> Anyone want my Shescentit Amazon Pomade? For me it's the worse thing ever. I will have a review up by next week.



Charz

Thank You for your Honest Review.  I appreciate it.

Ltown didn't care for the Okra Reconstructor either

I am thinking about making HV Conditioners & Oyin my Main Co-Washers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb

Hey RB:  What's on your BF List?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...
> 
> redecouvert convinced me to start Oil Rinsing.  I also have some oil(s) I'd like to use up.
> 
> Does anyone else want to join me in a "Use Up the Oil(s)?"  We can either : (a) Oil Rinse, (b) Do HOTS OR (c) Start putting Oil in your DC'ers -- like Brownie518 BrownBetty Ltown and I were discussing in a couple of previous posts to use up some of our Oils.
> 
> I don't have as many I as use to... but I do have a few.
> 
> I found a 1/2 bottle of CD Lisa's Hair Exlir I would like to get rid of and that Kukui Nut and I have WhGO and the one by Mozeke to start with.


 
T i can def. do the use up oil challenge. i have a bunch of oils and i think winter is the time to use them. since i dont use them to seal anymore oil rinsing would be great.

im sitting here with henna in my hair. i had it in since 1pm and will rinse at 6pm. i used the rest of my nupur 9 herbs but it wasnt enough so i added one spoon of hibiscus and some nupur regular which doesnt have as much herbs as the 9 herbs in it.


----------



## Ltown

So far for me none of the natural product wow me to repurchase, there is some many of the everyday in store now making natural products without paraban i can save $$. HV has yet to wow me so I won't purchase anymore. T, I use oils for sealing so it will be a long time before I use them up. Now the wgo do you wash afterwards, I can't imagine it rinsing well?


----------



## chebaby

red, tha is a beautiful pic you have up. i wa interested in myashas at one pointbut cant get with 1 month waiting times.

ans im still waiting on my safi curl clouds. havent heard anything since i ordered a week ago. i know i ordered 10oz but damn.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> So far for me *none of the natural product wow me to repurchase,* there is some many of the everyday in store now making natural products without paraban i can save $$. HV has yet to wow me so I won't purchase anymore. T, I use oils for sealing so it will be a long time before I use them up. Now the wgo do you wash afterwards, I can't imagine it rinsing well?



Ltown

I was sorta thinking the same thing.  Imma be really 'careful' in 2011 what I purchase/repurchase.

I really need to access & re-access what is really working for me.  I think alot of you have already done that and have made the 'transition'.  La Colocha Charz Shay72 rosalindb (and a few others have been really good at this)

I need to get on board with this thinking going into the new year.  I think my phase of "Handmades" will be heavily curtailed.  I will use up what I have and then possibly revisit the Salon Products I have.

btw:  Used Up 1 MHC Burdock Root Hair Lotion (I am baggying with it now).  Have another 1 as a back-up.  Will switch over to HV Whipped Ends Hydration.  I have about 5 of these.......


----------



## chebaby

oh i forgot to mention i went to whole foods yesterday and purchased beautiful curls curl activating gel. i already have the curl activating cream. im tellingyall these products have some weird textures lol. i also got a bottle of giovanni direct leave in which i will be using today under coconut confidence and pur whipped gelly to twist.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T i can def. do the use up oil challenge. i have a bunch of oils and i think winter is the time to use them. since i dont use them to seal anymore oil rinsing would be great.
> 
> im sitting here with henna in my hair. i had it in since 1pm and will rinse at 6pm.* i used the rest of my nupur 9 herbs but it wasnt enough so i added one spoon of hibiscus and some nupur regular which doesnt have as much herbs as the 9 herbs in it.



chebaby

Great!  We'll use up some Oils this Fall/Winter w/Oil Rinses & HOTS.  How is your Henna looking?  Are you still getting a Red?  What is your Color?  I know the more 'often' you use it, the deeper your color gets.........


----------



## La Colocha

The only natural products that i have to have that i order off line is knot today and the ghee. Im keeping my heavy cream for when my hair gives me the blues. Even though its cold, winter hasn't really taken effect yet. But everything else i can buy on the ground.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Is Anyone else Baggying???????

Or

Am I the only one?  I don't do it regularly, but I may do it once a week for a coupla' hours.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> Great!  We'll use up some Oils this Fall/Winter w/Oil Rinses & HOTS.  How is your Henna looking?  Are you still getting a Red?  What is your Color?  I know the more 'often' you use it, the deeper your color gets.........


 
chile this henna changes so often i just dont know lol. the last time i did it it turned a dark red. now it looks like a dark brown/orange. i hope after tonight it turns and stays red. not that i want red hair but thats better than orange lol. my roots have turned the darkest shiniest shade of black i have ever seen. i cant wait until my colored hair grows out so i can have black black black hair lol.

i have to check which oils i have. i dont know if i threw away my jojoba oil or not because that oil does nothing for me. i know i have apricot, wheat germ, cocasta, andi dont what else.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is Anyone else Baggying???????
> 
> Or
> 
> Am I the only one?  I don't do it regularly, but I may do it once a week for a coupla' hours.


 
i dont baggy. in fact i just realize that i rarely deep condition anymore. my hair cant take it unless its protein which i think is weird lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> The only natural products that i have to have that i order off line is knot today and the ghee. Im keeping my heavy cream for when my hair gives me the blues. Even though its cold, winter hasn't really taken effect yet. But everything else i can buy on the ground.



La Colocha

I heard on the News this a.m. we had some 'flurries' but I didn't look out!  It's suppose to get back to the Upper 60's here next week.



chebaby said:


> *chile this henna changes so often i just dont know lol. the last time i did it it turned a dark red.* now it looks like a dark brown/orange. i hope after tonight it turns and stays red. not that i want red hair but thats better than orange lol. my roots have turned the darkest shiniest shade of black i have ever seen. i cant wait until my colored hair grows out so i can have black black black hair lol.
> 
> i have to check which oils i have. i dont know if i threw away my jojoba oil or not because that oil does nothing for me. i know i have apricot, wheat germ, cocasta, andi dont what else.



chebaby

You know it takes 2-3 days after your Henna Treatment for your Full Color to set-in. 

I noticed today that my Henna/Indigo has darkened even more.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I wonder HOW MUCH Money can actually be saved, by purchasing on the ground?  

I just wish I could find a great store like mkd *fabulosity* chebaby has found where you can purchase 'handmades' and not have to pay shipping.

We have a coupla' Ulta's now, but that would push me back into Salon products.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> I heard on the News this a.m. we had some 'flurries' but I didn't look out!  It's suppose to get back to the Upper 60's here next week.


 
Its supposed to be at least in the 50's through the next weekend and the 20's at night. I don't hardly baggy anymore now that its colder. I may do it during the day if i feel the need to.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wonder HOW MUCH Money can actually be saved, by purchasing on the ground?
> 
> I just wish I could find a great store like mkd *fabulosity* chebaby has found where you can purchase 'handmades' and not have to pay shipping.
> 
> We have a coupla' Ulta's now, but that would push me back into Salon products.


 
but you know what T, even without those stores if i really tried i could have a solid regi with just whole foods and target.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> oh i forgot to mention i went to whole foods yesterday and purchased beautiful curls curl activating gel. i already have the curl activating cream. im tellingyall these products have some weird textures lol. i also got a bottle of giovanni direct leave in which i will be using today under coconut confidence and pur whipped gelly to twist.



Che, the local shop is having BF sale B1G50% I went to the site looking for clay.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Che, *the local shop is having BF sale B1G50%* I went to the site looking for clay.


 
awww sookie sookie now. you better beat me there


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> awww sookie sookie now. you better beat me there


 
chebaby Ltown

What 'local shop' are ya'll talking about?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I don't hardly baggy anymore now that its colder. I may do it during the day if i feel the need to.*


 
La Colocha

I am doing errrthang leading up to this Corrective.

I do it for a coupla' hours about once a week (when I remember)erplexed


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wonder HOW MUCH Money can actually be saved, by purchasing on the ground?
> 
> I just wish I could find a great store like mkd *fabulosity* chebaby has found where you can purchase 'handmades' and not have to pay shipping.
> 
> We have a coupla' Ulta's now, but that would push me back into Salon products.



I think T you should write down what it is you like about the products and the ingredients.  I compared the online and store and this is what I came up with: 
Ingredients I look for cety or cetery alcohol, behentrimonium methosulfate or chloride, (silk or wheat protein) and favorite panthenol

It was nice PJ experience and experiment trying alot of these out but reality for me is nothing change my hair or made it better than the old stuff giovanni, manentail, gvp, has worked I've always use heatcaps so even with the steamer same affect. In 2011 I have to save$$ it will be expensive year planning and getting dd ready for graduation in 2012 and I want to downside and move to smaller place where there is no yard


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby Ltown
> 
> What 'local shop' are ya'll talking about?



Sorry T, the DMV local beauty store Che been shopping!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I think T you should write down what it is you like about the products and the ingredients.  I compared the online and store and this is what I came up with:
> Ingredients I look for cety or cetery alcohol, behentrimonium methosulfate or chloride, (silk or wheat protein) and favorite panthenol
> *
> *It was nice PJ experience and experiment trying alot of these out but reality for me is nothing change my hair or made it better than the old stuff* giovanni, manentail, gvp, has worked I've always use heatcaps so even with the steamer same affect. In 2011 I have to save$$ it will be expensive year planning and getting dd ready for graduation in 2012 and I want to downside and move to smaller place where there is no yard



Ltown

Girl....You know I ain't doing that.  Sounds like too much work.  But IA:  Those are some good ingredients.

I know.  It was a FUN Experiment/Experience.  I tried alot of "Stuff" this Spring/Summer *Natural/Handmade/Bases*   *j/k*

Honestly, right now I prolly wouldn't have to buy anything until 2012 or 2013


----------



## Charz

^ Same WHAT SHOP!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *Sorry T, the DMV local beauty store Che been shopping!*



Ltown chebaby Charz

The Mean Lady's Store????  What??? 

That's a Great Discount!!!


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> I think T you should write down what it is you like about the products and the ingredients.  I compared the online and store and this is what I came up with:
> Ingredients I look for cety or cetery alcohol, behentrimonium methosulfate or chloride, (silk or wheat protein) and favorite panthenol
> 
> It was nice PJ experience and experiment trying alot of these out but reality for me is nothing change my hair or made it better than the old stuff giovanni, manentail, gvp, has worked I've always use heatcaps so even with the steamer same affect. In 2011 I have to save$$ it will be expensive year planning and getting dd ready for graduation in 2012 and I want to downside and move to smaller place where there is no yard


 
i need to save money. i love buying products but i dont want to go broke over it lol. like i said if push comes to shove i will be a giovanni and AO shopping fool. i can use shea and oil to moisturize and im set. i think next year there will be no online shopping for me except for shea butter because i dont want the local yellow kind and henna.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ltown chebaby Charz
> 
> The Mean Lady's Store????  What???
> 
> That's a Great Discount!!!


 
lmao thats the one 
she told me in the store they were getting rid of the halleys curls hair and i was thinking damn, i wish i wore weaves


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i need to save money. i love buying products but i dont want to go broke over it lol. like i said if push comes to shove i will be a giovanni and AO shopping fool. i can use shea and oil to moisturize and im set. i think next year there will be no online shopping for me except for shea butter because i dont want the local yellow kind and henna.



chebaby Ltown (and others)

I think I'll also try to cut down on the amount of :dollar:I am spending on-line as well.  If I had 'discipline' I could shop my Stash and be a Happy Camper....

Life is So Hard for a PJ!  

BF will be my Last Big Haul *only if the Sales are right tho'*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *lmao thats the one*



chebaby

That's a Great Sale Che. 

You should go by there before BF and make your list and then come back that Friday and wipe her out!


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> ^ Same WHAT SHOP!!!!!


 
the store in silverspring. the hair and body boutique.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby

One good thing about the Mean Lady's Store....she has 'samples' too.  Is MHC the only samples she carries or does she have other(s)?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> One good thing about the Mean Lady's Store....she has 'samples' too.  Is MHC the only samples she carries or does she have other(s)?


 
i think she has qhemet and miss jessie samples but for the most part its regular sizes.

girl make a list??? i already got my mind made up. as soon as Ltown said "the local store has sale" i was like ok i gotta get this and that  i did inventory in my mind.

i already know i want bee mine spray, deep conditioner, luscious moisturizer, curly butter, MHC olive, honey and horsetail conditioner, and maybe qhemet honey balm and heavy cream.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby Ltown (and others)
> 
> I think I'll also try to cut down on the amount of :dollar:I am spending on-line as well.  If I had 'discipline' I could shop my Stash and be a Happy Camper....
> 
> Life is So Hard for a PJ!
> 
> BF will be my Last Big Haul *only if the Sales are right tho'*



Oh I'm always be PJ because I like conditioner and there is always someting new but back to stores buying so much cheaper. I've never brought bottles of one products except for the skala and I gave alot away. After ladies here show the base that these vendors are using I'm clearly buying local. I don't know anyone that have a disease, infection or damage from using local hair products so it ain't broke, don't fix it or go broke trying it corny

Che, you live closer than to the store than I do I'm have to make a trip this weekend for sure to see/map out. I won't be there on BF unless it's near a mall


----------



## Charz

chebaby it's only on weave? Thank God


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> chebaby it's only on weave? Thank God


 
i was trying to see if it were only on weave. i was going to call but they are closed on sundays. yea i see its only on weaves but i hope she has a sale on the whole store. someone said she seems very open to suggestions so maybe if i take a trip on over there i can put a bug in her ear lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *someone said she seems very open to suggestions so maybe if i take a trip on over there i can put a bug in her ear lol.*



chebaby

Especially if you sing or hum while you're asking her........


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> @chebaby
> 
> Especially if you sing or hum while you're asking her........


 lmao you know ill sing it. im gonna ask her about komaza too.


----------



## robot.

sitting under my steamer now. it's been three (four?) weeks and it's just okay. it's been a few days and so far, my qhemet hasn't been amazing either.  people have been raving about it, so i was sure it'd help my dry hair. my hair was super crunchy yesterday too, it hasn't been like that in a while.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> sitting under my steamer now. it's been three (four?) weeks and it's just okay. *it's been a few days and so far, my qhemet hasn't been amazing either.  people have been raving about it, so i was sure it'd help my dry hair. my hair was super crunchy yesterday too, it hasn't been like that in a while.*



robot.

WOW!  

What Qhemet Products are you using?


----------



## chebaby

robot. said:


> sitting under my steamer now. it's been three (four?) weeks and it's just okay. it's been a few days and so far, my qhemet hasn't been amazing either.  people have been raving about it, so i was sure it'd help my dry hair. my hair was super crunchy yesterday too, it hasn't been like that in a while.


 
ive noticed that i cant mix the heavy cream with other products or it will be crunch city. what leave in are you using under your moisturizer? i know some people use their moisturizer by itself but i have to use a leave in first.


----------



## robot.

i got the heavy cream and the hydrating balm.


----------



## chebaby

got 5 minutes before i rinse this stuff out  hope it looks nice(the color) once i rinse. which doesnt matter since its going to be in twists anyway lol.
i know ive said this before but i am really going to try to keep my hair in twists until the warmer months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *got 5 minutes before i rinse this stuff out  hope it looks nice(the color) once i rinse.* which doesnt matter since its going to be in twists anyway lol.
> i know ive said this before but i am really going to try to keep my hair in twists until the warmer months.



chebaby

Please let us know how the Color turns out.


----------



## robot.

chebaby said:


> ive noticed that i cant mix the heavy cream with other products or it will be crunch city. what leave in are you using under your moisturizer? i know some people use their moisturizer by itself but i have to use a leave in first.


 
thanks for this, che. the night before i used the balm under the heavy cream, bc that's what i read that someone else tried, so that could be why.

but other than that, i've just been using the heavy cream by itself. maybe i should layer it over my jasmine's leave-in? thanks for the tip - i will try tonight. do you let your leave-in sit for a few minutes before layering, or just do it right after?


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair 

Hiya 

They do not have BF sales in the UK. To be honest, I do not need anything right now apart from Bentonite Clay. I have enough oils and conditioners to last me for a few months so I am good for now. I would love to find some good conditioner bases here in the UK to test out.


----------



## Charz

robot. the balm is a sealant, so you would wanna put that over a water based moisturizer. I would use the AOHC after washing and airdrying.


----------



## robot.

Charz said:


> robot. the balm is a sealant, so you would wanna put that over a water based moisturizer. I would use the AOHC after washing and airdrying.


 
i don't airdry without a moisturizer - i'm scared.  as soon as i rinse my hair, i moisturize then let it just dry that way. putting anything on my dry hair just gives me a huge frizz ball.

but i see what you mean now - balm as a sealant. i guess the HC isn't considered water-based, since it's the third ingredient?


----------



## Charz

robot. The AOHC is a oil based moisturizer. And I meant put the AOHC before airdrying. My bad. Use it while your hair is wet.


----------



## robot.

so i need still need to find a good water-based moisturizer. drat. i wanted the aohc to be my end-all be-all. 

thanks. i'm gonna try it tonight with the leave-in, then just work with it over the week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha Brownie518

Uses AOHC to Deep Condtion with.  I may try this too.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha Brownie518
> 
> Uses AOHC to Deep Condtion with.  I may try this too.


 
Yes i use it as a dc and when i use it to seal i use very little. Like maybe a little bigger than a green pea for my whole head. If i use more like i do my knot today my hair will be crunchy because its too heavy.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Hey  IDareT'sHair. I just got in from school. These heaux's stay upsetting me...but I hold my tongue and let it go.

I'm obsessing over whipped pudding from oyin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> Hey  IDareT'sHair. I just got in from school. These heaux's stay upsetting me...but I hold my tongue and let it go.
> 
> *I'm obsessing over whipped pudding from oyin*.



fattyfatfat

Fatty:  Is this something you're using.....OR......Something you want to try?


----------



## fattyfatfat

IDareT'sHair. Im currently using Oyin's WP. I love the scent and it keeps my hair moisturized during this crazy cold weather.


----------



## chebaby

robot. said:


> thanks for this, che. the night before i used the balm under the heavy cream, bc that's what i read that someone else tried, so that could be why.
> 
> but other than that, i've just been using the heavy cream by itself. maybe i should layer it over my jasmine's leave-in? thanks for the tip - i will try tonight. do you let your leave-in sit for a few minutes before layering, or just do it right after?


 
i dont wait for the leave in to sink in. i just go right ahead and layer them.
i hope the jasmines leave in works well with it. the only leave in i can use with the heavy cream is the kbb milk.


----------



## chebaby

ok so i rinsed the henna. i used up my vo5 passion fruit conditioner, MHC sofias thick and healthy conditioner and my darcys deep conditioner. that damn sofia conditioner made my hair so tangled urgggg so thats why i used the darcys. i wasnt going to repurchase the darcys but i might have to because i like the way it detangles, softens, and leaves a little oil on my hair. im going to need that oil this winter.
sofia can get gone lol. i dont think i will try any more MHC conditioners besides the ones i already have. and of those only the honey, olive you and horsetail will be a repurchase.

anyway i have my hair in a towel now drying a little before i apply my leave in.

when i first rinsed my hair looked a pretty wine color but we will see once its dry and in a few days. i am so in love with henna.


----------



## natura87

I'm taking out my braids and twists to wash my hair, they have been in for exactly 2 weeks. I will finish a bottle of VO5 conditioner tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *that damn sofia conditioner made my hair so tangled urgggg so thats why i used the darcys.* *sofia can get gone lol. i dont think i will try any more MHC conditioners* besides the ones i already have. and of those only the honey, olive you and horsetail will be a repurchase.



chebaby

WOW!  Good to know about the Sophia's Thick DC'ererplexed

Yeah it will take 2-3 days before you end up with your Final Henna Stain.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yes i use it as a dc and when i use it to seal *i use very little. Like maybe a little bigger than a green pea for my whole head. If i use more like i do my knot today my hair will be crunchy because its too heavy.*



La Colocha robot.

Thanks I need to remember that.


----------



## chebaby

ok i just got finished dividing my hair into 4 sections. i used giovanni drect which i forgot how thick this stuff was. then i added coconut confidence. i am about to twist now with  pur whipped gelly. my hair is already so shiny and soft. 
i dont remember if the local store sells darcys deep conditioner but it will be a repurchase.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> ok i just got finished dividing my hair into 4 sections. i used giovanni drect which i forgot how thick this stuff was. then i added coconut confidence. i am about to twist now with  pur whipped gelly. my hair is already so shiny and soft.
> *i dont remember if the local store sells darcys deep conditioner but it will be a repurchase.*



chebaby

This is the one in the Jar Correct?  And Not the Pumpkin Seed?  I can't wait until you repurchase so you can let me know if it still has/had Chunks....


----------



## chebaby

yes its the one in the jar. lol @chunks. the chunks dissipated in my hands so i never worried about them.


----------



## natura87

I am running low on oils, so this week I will pick up some EVOO and EVCO.

How exactly do I do a HOT? What are the benefits of it? As you can see I am a lax natural and I don't want to burn myself.


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I'm here at work, of course. I wish I was home doing my hair. I don't think I'll make it until Wednesday. I'll try though. I am dying to do a wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> I am running low on oils, so this week I will pick up some EVOO and EVCO.
> 
> *How exactly do I do a HOT? What are the benefits of it? As you can see I am a lax natural and I don't want to burn myself.*



natura87

Some people heat their's up in the Microwave, (not too hot) but when I was doing it I put it on, on dry (unwashed) hair and put on a plastic cap and my Heat Cap for about 30-45 minutes and then Co-washed or 'Poo'ed out.  I got this method from both Americka and Shay72.

As redecouvert said, it eliminates tangles, dry hair, adds shine & manageability etc.....she was referring to an Oil Rinse, but I got the same benefits with the HOT.


----------



## chebaby

natura87 said:


> I am running low on oils, so this week I will pick up some EVOO and EVCO.
> 
> How exactly do I do a HOT? What are the benefits of it? As you can see I am a lax natural and I don't want to burn myself.


 
i think you warm the oil in a bowel filled with water and then apply to dry hair. you can then add a plastic cap and wrap in a warm towel. make sure the oil isnt too hot and keep in mind ive never done a HOT lol.


----------



## Day36

hey mama t! im here. school is kiiiiiiiiilling me. I finished that ori jojoba. man that stuff is good. lol. almost finished with the mozeke samples. And, im looooving this hv daily pro condish. dang bj is tryna stick me for my paypuh.


----------



## natura87

Thanks, I dont want to end up in the hospital over a busted HOT.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day36 said:


> *dang bj is tryna stick me for my paypuh.*



Day36

She Sho' Is....I won't even tell you how much she tryna' stick me Fo'.

btw:  Next time you see (or talk to) WashNSet tell her Hi


----------



## Day36

IDareT'sHair said:


> Day36
> 
> She Sho' Is....I won't even tell you how much she tryna' stick me Fo'.
> 
> btw:  Next time you see (or talk to) WashNSet tell her Hi



i havent spoken to her in sooo long  we've been soo busy.


----------



## chebaby

@ stick me for my paypuh


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> @ stick me for my paypuh



chebaby Day36

I couldna' said it better 

Hmp.

BJ Knows How to Get Paid....._*wid her slow self*_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby Day36
> 
> I couldna' said it better
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> BJ Knows How to Get Paid....._**wid her slow self**_



 Girl, you crazy!!!


----------



## Day36

yall already know. she slow as heck, but if she makes the product juuuuuust right....*shuffles like an addict to hairveda.com*



IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby Day36
> 
> I couldna' said it better
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> BJ Knows How to Get Paid....._*wid her slow self*_


 


chebaby said:


> @ stick me for my paypuh


 


Brownie518 said:


> Girl, you crazy!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Girl, you crazy!!!*



Brownie518

Girl, Lawd Knows BJ Gon' take her money and her Time......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Girl, Lawd Knows BJ Gon' take her money and her Time......


 
Ain't that the truth, though! LOL

I really need to refine my BF lists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day36 said:


> yall already know. she slow as heck, but if she makes the product juuuuuust right....**shuffles like an addict* to hairveda.com*



Day36

That Green Tea Butter had me Shufflin'  Girl.....I was e-mailin' her errrrday


----------



## Day36

you know, i think it's a base to which she adds fragrance. lemme know if you want the lank 



IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby Day36
> 
> I couldna' said it better
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> BJ Knows How to Get Paid....._*wid her slow self*_


 


chebaby said:


> @ stick me for my paypuh


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Day36
> 
> That Green Tea Butter had me Shufflin'  Girl.....I was e-mailin' her errrrday


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day36 said:


> you know, *i think it's a base to which she adds fragrance. lemme know if you want the lank*



Day36

............Yeah I read that in the AV-Gate thread.

Nah.... I'm skrait.  I ain't mixin' up nothin'.  I hate the "Smell" Of it.  But I love the way it works.  

Don't tell nobody, but I got 4 of them in my HV Cart.  (_if it's on sale...i'll get them_) if not, I'll prolly only get 2.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I wonder HOW MUCH Money can actually be saved, by purchasing on the ground?
> 
> I just wish I could find a great store like mkd *fabulosity* chebaby has found where you can purchase 'handmades' and not have to pay shipping.
> 
> We have a coupla' Ulta's now, but that would push me back into Salon products.


IDareT'sHair, I have noticed that i am really not saving much because the store here marks up her products by a dollar or two.  Its really more instant gratification that saving a lot of money. 

I know Vonnie uses the shea moisture smoothie, does anyone else.  Reviews?


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, m. I forgot to answer you from last night. I use Darcy's Pumpkin as a DCer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> IDareT'sHair, *I have noticed that i am really not saving much because the store here marks up her products by a dollar or two. * Its really more instant gratification that saving a lot of money.



mkd

Thanks.  That's really good to know. 

So, by the time you've added in that extra $1-$2 bucks per product you have your _average_ shipping costs


----------



## Day36

lol. yeah. but the base is the exact same thing minus the fragrance. 


IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby Day36
> 
> I couldna' said it better
> 
> Hmp.
> 
> BJ Knows How to Get Paid....._*wid her slow self*_


 


chebaby said:


> @ stick me for my paypuh


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> Day36
> 
> ............Yeah I read that in the AV-Gate thread.
> 
> Nah.... I'm skrait.  I ain't mixin' up nothin'.  I hate the "Smell" Of it.  But I love the way it works.
> 
> Don't tell nobody, but I got 4 of them in my HV Cart.  (_if it's on sale...i'll get them_) if not, I'll prolly only get 2.


----------



## natura87

Does it matter what type of oil I use for a HOT? I have EVOO, Vatika Frosting and Shea butter oil.

When I finish getting these braids out I am going to do a HOT, cowash with VO5 and Burts Bee's conditioner and then use Africa's Best Shea Butter Hair Lotion(a kid product) as a leave in.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, m. I forgot to answer you from last night. I use Darcy's Pumpkin as a DCer.


 
I DC'd with it last night and I really like it.  It leaves a little oil in you hair like chebaby said the DC does.


----------



## Minty

I know I'm "tardy to the party" y'all. What's up ladies -


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *Does it matter what type of oil I use for a HOT? *I have EVOO, Vatika Frosting and Shea butter oil.
> 
> When I finish getting these braids out I am going to do a HOT, cowash with VO5 and Burts Bee's conditioner and then use Africa's Best Shea Butter Hair Lotion(a kid product) as a leave in.



natura87

No, it doesn't matter.  I know last winter several people were using VF for HOTs.  EVOO makes a good hot because it penetrates the cortex.  The other two penetrating oils are Avacado & Coconut.

We are also tryna' use up oils we already had on hand (to get rid of them).  I will be using Kukui Nut, CD Lisa Hair Exlir, WhGO and I may pick up another bottle of EVOO because it works so well.


----------



## Minty

I went to go see For Colored Girls today with DH and my heart hurts. I am inspired.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day36 said:


> lol. yeah. *but the base is the exact same thing minus the fragrance.*



Day36

IK after I said that I thought DUH....  

I guess it does make sense to look at that GTB Base.  Yes, please send me the Lank!


----------



## Minty

kiki palmer's hair is FABULOUS!!!! (Watching Black girls rock) on BET right now.


----------



## Brownie518

HijabiFlygirl - so the movie was good, then? I have been debating about going to see it.


----------



## Brownie518

So Darcy's is closed Nov. 15-25 to prepare for Black Friday sale. Hope its good. What was it last year, does anyone remember??


----------



## natura87

I have decided I am not going to do any BF sales. Are there any sales around Christmas or early in the year that I should know about?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> So Darcy's is closed Nov. 15-25 to prepare for Black Friday sale. Hope its good. What was it last year, does anyone remember??



Brownie518

Whatever DB I get, I will probably get it from CM.  Well that QUEEN Discount Code is 15%.  So, it's going to be interesting.


----------



## Brownie518

Sheeeeit, then it better be more than 15%! I want more Pumpkin conditioner and the Deep conditioner.


----------



## Minty

Let me tell you about the movie. Go see the movie - that's what I have to say! 

It is the film you watch in the absence of mentors, of caring and doting grandmothers, of present and protective fathers. It is the film of a magnificent weight that you will feel heavy watching, bewildered leaving, and a knowing in time that you have power, you are responsible, you can surpass the lacking. 

Go see the film during a matinee, in the middle of the day, in a small theatre so that you can hear every bit of the poetry, the song, the experience without being interrupted by those pigs at the trough.


----------



## Americka

Checking in with my favorite group of ladies...

Sorry I haven't been around much! I haven't been this tired and/or busy in months. I cannot wait until we are off for the week of Thanksgiving.

I haven't used anything up lately, but I am loving the Pelo Chino dc until the jar is empty. I don't need to purchase ANYTHING on BF except for conditioners and I'm waiting on the return of Skala to BL to fulfill that.


----------



## Minty

Hey AMerika !!! How's it going lady? You and me both. Tired and busy, and the site issues def. aren't helping. Hope things are great your way.


----------



## Americka

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Hey AMerika !!! How's it going lady? You and me both. Tired and busy, and the site issues def. aren't helping. Hope things are great your way.


 
Hey HFG! Chile, it's time for a break from school. Thankfully, I'm back to my true love - reading. It took me awhile to find some balance in my life and reading helps me to achieve that. So how are things with you? I hope all is well for you too!


----------



## Minty

what are you reading???? Do tell! I am reading Steven King's "On Writing" now, hoping for inspiration to get me back to writing. I'm just stuck/


----------



## Americka

HijabiFlygirl said:


> what are you reading???? Do tell! I am reading Steven King's "On Writing" now, hoping for inspiration to get me back to writing. I'm just stuck/


Nothing earth shattering! LOL! I am in the process of reading 3 romance novels. Don't judge me, but I love 'em. I also downloaded a new "Oz" book - as in the Wizard of Oz by Frank L. Baum. I love those too! I'm reading all of those on my Sony Ereader. Tomorrow, I am starting Howard Zinn's A People's History of the United States in paperback form. I haven't written anything of substance in a long time.

ETA: I just downloaded the Zinn book in pdf form. Font is too small though.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm here lurking from work.  Still trying to get right from working the time change last night.

I'm down for using up the oils because mine surely are collecting dust in the back of the product closet.  I have 2oz of my last HOT left to use on Thursday.  I've been doing a combo of oil rinsing/HOT since mid-Oct.  The mess is the only thing that stops me from doing them regularly like I should.  I get extra heavy handed when I can't "feel" the oil.

I hope to use up some JBCO, Jojoba, Almond, Cocasta, Avosoya and my boot leg oils from back in the day.  I need to pull out my VF too it's been chilling in the crisper in the fridge for a minute.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day36 said:


> *lol. yeah. but the base is the exact same thing minus the fragrance.*



Day36 (and others)

I bought the GTB from the Lank I got from Day. 

I got 1lb for $16.00 minus the Fragrance.  

So.......I can remove that one from my HV Cart.  

Thanks Day!  *you bet not let BJ Find out*:eye:   

...................................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning Ladies.... Man I wish I had an extra day off.  I'm with Americka, I can't wait until the Thanksgiving Holiday & that extra Friday.  Oh yeah, I also took the following Monday & Tuesday.

I just rubbed on some Claudie Temple Balm Revitalizer.  Man that stuff smells like Broccoli, Celery, Green Beans & Carrots.  *Another one I'd like to have w/o all the extra smells.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I noticed the Link Day sent me also had Horsetail Butter which sounds very good.  I wish I woulda' seen this, I may have added that one to my order.

Sounds wonderful and like something I can use.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

IDareT'sHair said:


> Day36 (and others)
> 
> I bought the GTB from the Lank I got from Day.
> 
> I got 1lb for $16.00 minus the Fragrance.
> 
> So.......I can remove that one from my HV Cart.
> 
> Thanks Day!  *you bet not let BJ Find out*:eye:
> 
> ...................................


 
That sounds like quite a deal T.  

Gotta be that smart shopper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> That sounds like quite a deal T.
> 
> Gotta be that smart shopper.



Will be interesting to see the consistency.  I will separate it into jars.  May come back at some point during the Fall/Winter Season and pick up that Horsetail Butter.


----------



## Charz

I rollerset my hair yesterday and threw it in a bun today. I prolly will do braidouts this week. I am getting better at rollerseting. Wet bunning is a no-go for me, but a rollerset bun is great!


I found that I like detangling while I rollerset and not before. So I wash and DC my hair and then detangle each section as I go. And I MIGHT up my wash frequency to once a week.


----------



## rosalindb

natura87 said:


> Thanks, I dont want to end up in the hospital over a busted HOT.


I remember someone posting on the forum that they burned themselves doing a HOT. They heated the oil in the microwave and then poured it straight on their head without testing how hot it was first  

I oil my hair the night before with organic virgin coconut oil so my hair gets an overnight treatment. The following day I heat black castor oil and honey for about 15 seconds in the microwave and then mix in Aubrey Organics GBP conditioner. I apply this to my hair and sit under the dryer for about 30 mins


----------



## BrownBetty

Morning!

I am so tired of trifiling people.  People wanna owe you money forever and you suppose to just forget about it.  please!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Day36 (and others)
> 
> I bought the GTB from the Lank I got from Day.
> 
> I got 1lb for $16.00 minus the Fragrance.
> 
> So.......I can remove that one from my HV Cart.
> 
> Thanks Day!  *you bet not let BJ Find out*:eye:
> 
> ...................................


 
I did not catch the link but i just remembered the gtb that i bought earlier this year when it wasn't on the hairveda site. It was the same consistancy and everything without the smell but i forgot where i got it. I wonder if its the same place. See being a pj forgeting stuff, it was exactly the same.


----------



## Minty

under the steamer with hemp oil, burts bee's pretreat and silk aminos sprayed on last 

Dry hair BEgoNE! 

will follow up with very diluted elucence shampoo and DC with Kenra. 

**Okay so my experiment with "heat training is over. I work out 6 d/wk - hard and that just doesn't work for me. I'll be sticking with my bone straight hair. I love airdrying, and easy rollersets, so I'll be relaxing the front half of my hair in two weeks and a slight corrective on the some of the back portions since those silk aminos impeded the straightening process. (I forgot I was heavy handed with it) 

I'm going to be staying out of those transitioning, etc. etc. etc. threads from now on, just gives me setbacks. SMH.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies. my twists turned out perfect. they really look like kinky twists and i love that. i might have to leave these in for 2 weeks because i have to attend a birth day celebration this sunday and i refuse to do my hair on any day other than sunday because thatll just mess me up and ill end up co washing which i do not want to do.

after i finish this curls shampoo which i havent even started on i will be going back to black soap. i still have a half full bottle and not sure why i stopped using it. oh year it made my scalp dry, but i can ease that waith some oil, heck im going to be oil rinsing anyway.

are you supposed to base your scalp when you henna? my scalp is red lol.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, what color did your hair end up?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> chebaby, what color did your hair end up?


 
it looked wine red at first and i loved it. now it seems its settling into a lighter red. i still like it.
next time i might do henna overnight. my henna times are getting longer and longer. first it was 1 hour, then 2 hours, then four and now 5 lol.
i cant wait until my hair is dark dark red.


----------



## mkd

Charz and robot.  Super cute interview!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Bout to head into work.

Going to grease my scalp with Mixed Greens.

I'll wear a twist out tomorrow and Wednesday.  I have to remind myself to take out my henna Wednesday so it can defrost.

chebaby - the henna color sounds beautiful.  What color was ur hair before you started henna-ing?


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Bout to head into work.
> 
> Going to grease my scalp with Mixed Greens.
> 
> I'll wear a twist out tomorrow and Wednesday.  I have to remind myself to take out my henna Wednesday so it can defrost.
> 
> chebaby - the henna color sounds beautiful.  What color was ur hair before you started henna-ing?


 
i went to aveda and got some streaks done. they were light brown and auburn. a few months later i put a box color over it that was a honey brown color.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I did not catch the link but i just remembered the gtb that i bought earlier this year when it wasn't on the hairveda site. It was the same consistancy and everything without the smell but i forgot where i got it. I wonder if its the same place. See being a pj forgeting stuff, it was exactly the same.



La Colocha

Thanks Girl.  It was:  wholesalesuppliesplus.com

ETA:  I really would like the Horsetail butter & the Acai Butter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Charz and robot.  Super cute interview!



mkd

Please send me the link to the interview.  Thanks


----------



## fattyfatfat

Day36. Hey lady. How's school?


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Thanks Girl.  It was:  wholesalesuppliesplus.com
> 
> ETA:  I really would like the Horsetail butter & the Acai Butter.


 
Ok this is where i got mine from Matcha Green Tea Butter, i only ordered from them once but my product came fast.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Ok this is where i got mine from* Matcha Green Tea Butter, i only ordered from them once but my product came fast.



La Colocha

Thanks Girl. 

It looks just like it.

ETA:  Nice Site.  They also have Empty Jars & Bottles......


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, hair divas! I'm here at work, of course. Its cold and windy here. We had crazy sleet this morning on my way home.  Not quite ready for that mess, yet.

Anyway, T, Horsetail Butter, huh?? Gotta go check that out. 

Where's Shay?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, hair divas! I'm here at work, of course. Its cold and windy here. We had crazy sleet this morning on my way home.  Not quite ready for that mess, yet.
> 
> Anyway, T, Horsetail Butter, huh?? Gotta go check that out.
> 
> Where's Shay?



Brownie518

Hey Ms. B!  Yeah, Girl, Horsetail Butter, doesn't that sound wonderful?  They also have Acai, that Caught my Eye.

Shay said she was having problems with her Laptop a few posts back?????


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone.
that horsetail butter does sound yummy.

lately i have been looking at the buttersnbars deep conditioning mask. its a rhassoul clay mask and looks good.
still havent heard anything from safi curl clouds


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey everyone.
> that horsetail butter does sound yummy.
> 
> lately i have been looking at the buttersnbars deep conditioning mask. its a rhassoul clay mask and looks good.
> *still havent heard anything from safi curl clouds*



chebaby

Hmp.  

And I haven't heard anything from AV.....

_*hope i don't have to file a paypal on them._


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Hey Ms. B!  Yeah, Girl, Horsetail Butter, doesn't that sound wonderful?  They also have Acai, that Caught my Eye.
> 
> Shay said she was having problems with her Laptop a few posts back?????


 

Oh, yeah, that's right. I forgot she mentioned that. Thx. 

I might get that Horsetail butter and maybe some Hempseed Butter. Anyone ever use that??


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, yeah, that's right. I forgot she mentioned that. Thx.
> 
> I might get that Horsetail butter and maybe some Hempseed Butter. Anyone ever use that??


 
T sent me a sample of hemp butter a while ago and i remember is being very soft and creamy compared to other butters.


----------



## Americka

Brownie518 said:


> Oh, yeah, that's right. I forgot she mentioned that. Thx.
> 
> I might get that Horsetail butter and maybe some Hempseed Butter. Anyone ever use that??


 
Y'all have got to stop! I want that horsetail butter too. In the beginning of my HHJ, I took a horsetail supplement and I believe it really helped my hair become healthier. *sigh*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Y'all have got to stop! I want that horsetail butter too. In the beginning of my HHJ, I took a horsetail supplement and I believe it really helped my hair become healthier. *sigh*



Americka Brownie518 chebaby HijabiFlygirl

$12.75 Ain't bad for a lb.  And it only cost me like $3-$4 dollars for shipping.  Not like that Awful TNS which the Shipping was $12.95

*i also want that Acai Butter


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Americka Brownie518 chebaby HijabiFlygirl
> 
> $12.75 Ain't bad for a lb.  And it only cost me like $3-$4 dollars for shipping.  Not like that Awful TNS which they Shipping was $12.95
> 
> *i also want that Acai Butter


 
$13 for shipping. what the heck are they smoking  thats crazy.

isnt acai pretty pricey? but if its a butter maybe its cut with vegetable oil which will make it cheaper??? let me go look at the link.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Americka Brownie518 chebaby HijabiFlygirl
> 
> $12.75 Ain't bad for a lb.  And it only cost me like $3-$4 dollars for shipping.  Not like that Awful TNS which they Shipping was $12.95
> 
> *i also want that Acai Butter



The cost of the product and shipping is actually pretty good. I also want the Acai Butter. I'll treat myself in a couple of weeks.


----------



## chebaby

i guess the price isnt bad for 1lb. but what if i dont want 1lb


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i guess the price isnt bad for 1lb. *but what if i dont want 1lb*



chebaby

IK.  I thought the same thing. 

That was the good thing about TNS.  The "BAD" thing tho' was those crazy shipping costs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> The cost of the product and shipping is actually pretty good. I also want the Acai Butter. I'll treat myself in a couple of weeks.



Americka

I think I will pick up the Acai too in the future.  Njoi CreationS has an Acai Pomade that I Love, Love, Love.  *i bet this is her base*


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i guess the price isnt bad for 1lb. but what if i dont want 1lb


 
Thats what I was saying. I sure don't need a pound.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Thats what I was saying. I sure don't need a pound. :/



Well.....I had 4 Jars of HV Green Tea Butter in my Cart.  They may have been a Pound.

It's a good deal to me.  

redecouvert

What do you think?


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Americka
> 
> I think I will pick up the Acai too in the future.  Njoi CreationS has an Acai Pomade that I Love, Love, Love.  *i bet this is her base*


 
IDareT'sHair - It probably is her base. Amazing...


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair, here ya go!

YouTube - Interview with Melyssa from Curlypop


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> IDareT'sHair - *It probably is her base. Amazing...*



Americka

Girl.........................

It looks like it......


----------



## mkd

I reallllllly want that horsetail butter.  I have to back and pull up the link T.  Its always something I want.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair - you need a pound. You go through your butters pretty quickly 


I think I'll have to go back to my 2x a week washing. Starting this week. I want to try the Shea Moisture masque this week. That joint is thick as all hell. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair *- you need a pound. You go through your butters pretty quickly*
> 
> 
> I think I'll have to go back to my 2x a week washing. Starting this week. *I want to try the Shea Moisture masque this week. That joint is thick as all hell. I can't wait to try it.*



Brownie518

You're right. I do.

Let me know about the Shea Moisture


----------



## mkd

@I'DareT'sHair, do you mind posting the link again for the butters.  I can't find it for some reason.


----------



## robot.

really thinking of purchasing the beija flor hemp seed buttercream.  it sounds like a dream for my dry winter skin.


----------



## Brownie518

robot, that Buttercream does sound good!!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> IDareT'sHair - you need a pound. You go through your butters pretty quickly
> 
> 
> I think I'll have to go back to my 2x a week washing. Starting this week. I want to try the Shea Moisture masque this week. That joint is thick as all hell. I can't wait to try it.


 
i dont not like the shea moisture mask. but you can also use it as a styling product so i might try it that way.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> @I'DareT'sHair, do you mind posting the link again for the butters.  I can't find it for some reason.


 
here you go mkd
Wholesale Soap Making Supplies and Candle Making Supplies - WholesaleSuppliesPlus


----------



## Day36

fattyfatfat

omg i was just thinking about you. we HAVE to meet up soon. school is kiiilling me, but i still love it. how are you? hows my boo?


fattyfatfat said:


> Day36. Hey lady. How's school?


----------



## natura87

I want to put some box braids in but I dont have enough time to get them done by tomorrow morning when I have to work. I dont want to do anything else but put in box braids. Arggh!!


----------



## natura87

I found more products at my moms house that I forgot I had. She looked at me like I had 3 heads adn said "How much shampoo do you need?"


I have no shame.


----------



## robot.

k, i went ahead and ordered it.

and i ordered a few more etsy goodies. my christine gant is supposed to be arriving soon.


----------



## robot.

k, little bit of a vent. 

my roommate has natural hair (i'm not sure for how long - two years, i think). it's fairly long by black girl standards, but IMO... it kinda sucks.  she stays weaved up or straightened and has heat damage for days. she barely has waves... it just kinda frizzes up. i feel so sorry for her.

she once told me and a roommate (we're both natchal) that "doing all that stuff to your hair won't make it grow" - she meant us doing twists and twistouts, steaming, etc. that rubbed me the wrong way. i sure as hell don't go in on your hair practices, so keep yours to yourself. she rarely wears her natural hair out, so she can shove it.  her hair is long by chance, i feel and the protective styling she doesn't know she's doing (weaves). oh, well. she won't have much hair much longer she keeps straightening it with no protectant like that.

this is why i'm not onboard with the whole "let's all go natural all of a sudden!" fad - because there's still a lot of ignorance floating around.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> here you go mkd
> Wholesale Soap Making Supplies and Candle Making Supplies - WholesaleSuppliesPlus


 
All of their butters look great and their prices are reasonable.


----------



## natura87

robot. said:


> k, little bit of a vent.
> 
> my roommate has natural hair (i'm not sure for how long - two years, i think). it's fairly long by black girl standards, but IMO... it kinda sucks.  she stays weaved up or straightened and has heat damage for days. she barely has waves... it just kinda frizzes up. i feel so sorry for her.
> 
> she once told me and a roommate (we're both natchal) that "doing all that stuff to your hair won't make it grow" - she meant us doing twists and twistouts, steaming, etc. that rubbed me the wrong way. i sure as hell don't go in on your hair practices, so keep yours to yourself. she rarely wears her natural hair out, so she can shove it.  her hair is long by chance, i feel and the protective styling she doesn't know she's doing (weaves). oh, well. she won't have much hair much longer she keeps straightening it with no protectant like that.
> 
> this is why i'm not onboard with the whole "let's all go natural all of a sudden!" fad - because there's still a lot of ignorance floating around.


 
I agree, you have to go natural for the right reasons and you have to be able to change the way you may view your natural hair(if neccessary). You cant just weave it up and be done with it...you have to put in the work to get a good thing going. I'm not the most militant natural (admittedly I am on the lazy side), but you have to take care of what grows out of your head. Unfortunately not everyone is cut out for natural hair, as weird as that may sound. This chick sounds like she may be better off going (back) to the relaxer.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Day36, school and my full time job are killing me too! Add the part time job on top of that and...my mind feels so frazzeled (sp?) day in and day out. Sometimes I feel like my brain is going to explode. Some ***** heaux pissed me off yesterday in class. We need to meet for some Burgandy's!

It's 2am and I can't sleep!



Day36 said:


> fattyfatfat
> 
> omg i was just thinking about you. we HAVE to meet up soon. school is kiiilling me, but i still love it. how are you? hows my boo?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm here at work drooling over product I will never buy (now).  My scalp is a lil itchie but I know it is because of nervousness.  I want some more Jasmine's Body Souffle I am almost out and it is great for my winter skin.  I need to email her about getting it in the Egg Nog scent. (Don't judge me, I love it in the Shea Rinse).

There was this little girl in my waiting room telling her mom who was bottle feeding the baby "to put your boob away!!".  My staff was rolling on the floor.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! The time change got me off sleepy at 7:30pm, and since I go and get up early 1hr is alot for a old lady  Those butter look good might have to reevaluate to make some moisturizer for my eczema, the winter time is the worst for us dry sking folks. Che, I'm visit the natural store thursday, anyone else off on Veteran day? I'm flash my ID card and see if I get a discount. So where is the BF sales? Nothing to buy just PJ nosey I'm in school tonight, have a good day!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Uh.....Speaking of using stuff up, I used up 1 Claudie Temple Balm Revitalizer (that smells like Mixed Vegetables).  She said she is sending me a 'free 2 oz w/o fragrance' so I can see how I like it.  See......that's what I'm talkin' about.  A vendor that listens.

Anyway, gotta go.

btw:  robot.  Girllll..............that's some drama.  Tell her to shut-up all that foolishness and take her jacked up.........nvrmnd.  You get the pictha'.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ltown which butters seem to help with your eczema?  I have been using some indian herbs, organic toner and shea butter mix for my face and though it helps it doesn't stop it.  My eczema is on my face esp in the T-zone and seems more hormonal but not always.  Natural products have definitely helped but its leaving some scars then I like and I don't want to use topical steroids so regularly.


----------



## Ltown

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Ltown which butters seem to help with your eczema?  I have been using some indian herbs, organic toner and shea butter mix for my face and though it helps it doesn't stop it.  My eczema is on my face esp in the T-zone and seems more hormonal but not always.  Natural products have definitely helped but its leaving some scars then I like and I don't want to use topical steroids so regularly.



Vonnie, I've been playing around mixing shea butter with coconut oil, coconut butter stick(from stores) and olive oil.  This year I'm going to try aloe vera/avocado butter that I have. I cannot have any fragrance or citrus oils in my mix.  I have permanent scars too nothing much to take them away, I'm trying whitners for some.  I had a major breakout with chlorella and spirullina in 08 listening to folks here believing them that I was detoxing but I'm allergic to blue algae or anything near grass.  I use steriods on my hands which are scarred but it the only thing that helps.


----------



## Charz

Imma use KCKT as my leave-in for my rollerset on Sunday. I might make it my staple leave-in because KBB has forsaken me.


----------



## mkd

Ltown, i am off on veterans' day too.  Woot woot.  I think i am going to the natural product store here on thursday.


----------



## Day36

girl, i thought you were gonna take one of those jobs away? dont let them heaux get to you. we got this! And, do you wanna do burgandy's this week? I luh that place! we can order by my house and drank if you want. or, we can meet up there. 



fattyfatfat said:


> Day36, school and my full time job are killing me too! Add the part time job on top of that and...my mind feels so frazzeled (sp?) day in and day out. Sometimes I feel like my brain is going to explode. Some ***** heaux pissed me off yesterday in class. We need to meet for some Burgandy's!
> 
> It's 2am and I can't sleep!


----------



## Day36

Vonnieluvs08 and Ltown

Im a dry-skin sufferer too.  It got so bad this winter that Ive been breaking out. I had to get my anemia under control (drier skin is a bigger indicator for me). Ive been using mac nut oil on my wet skin after a shower. The green tea butter works well too. And, ive been using an oil under my moisturizer in the mornings. If my skin gets real bad, I use mac nut oil and layer hydrocortisone on top. 

Hope that helps. 

PS Exfoliate!


----------



## Ltown

Day36 said:


> @Vonnieluvs08 and @Ltown
> 
> Im a dry-skin sufferer too.  It got so bad this winter that Ive been breaking out. I had to get my anemia under control (drier skin is a bigger indicator for me). Ive been using mac nut oil on my wet skin after a shower. The green tea butter works well too. And, ive been using an oil under my moisturizer in the mornings. If my skin gets real bad, I use mac nut oil and layer hydrocortisone on top.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> PS Exfoliate!


 
Day, appreciate the information. I just started to exfoliate with japanase towel everyone was talking about in the health form don't know if it's working but as it gets colder I'll see. I definately going to invest in a quiet humdifier that is something I need to make more priority on BF deals than hair stuff.


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone. my twists felt a little dry today and im surprised by that. so i sprits with juices and berries before i hopped in the shower so the steam could soften the hair and then i sealed it in with coconut confidence. my hair feels nice now. tonight i will have to moisturize again with coconut confidence.
i had a weird dream last night that was all over the place. these people had taken me and a few friends hostage and made us shave our heads. and then i realized i had a huge shiny bald spot smak dab in the middle of my head.


----------



## chebaby

still no word from safi. see what i dont like about etsy is that these people put up that they have blank number of products in stock yet they take for ever to get it to you like they are making it to order. which one is it??? either you have it in stock or you dont.


----------



## chebaby

oh one more thing lol. my scalp gets the creepy crawlies when i have twists in i guess because someof my scalp is exposed. it is so annoying every five minutes im touching my scalp.


----------



## robot.

chebaby said:


> still no word from safi. see what i dont like about etsy is that these people put up that they have blank number of products in stock yet they take for ever to get it to you like they are making it to order. which one is it??? either you have it in stock or you dont.


her products are run of the mill, to me.

i posted/sent a comment on her blog that i guess she didn't agree with it because i wasn't taking her side, and she didn't allow it to be posted.  ah well. can't be bothered.


----------



## fattyfatfat

Day36, Ima call you tonight.



Day36 said:


> girl, i thought you were gonna take one of those jobs away? dont let them heaux get to you. we got this! And, do you wanna do burgandy's this week? I luh that place! we can order by my house and drank if you want. or, we can meet up there.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Hair-Divas!

No word yet from AV either.  We'll see.  

I may e-mail her via PayPal and give her a polite reminder.

Imma do my hair tonight and again on Sunday.  I want to wash this Claudie out.  I may use up some Jasmine, either the Rebuilder or the Ultra

robot.  What did you decide about Jasmine?  You were a bit unsure if you liked the products or not?  How did they end up working for you?


----------



## chebaby

robot. said:


> her products are run of the mill, to me.
> 
> i posted/sent a comment on her blog that i guess she didn't agree with it because i wasn't taking her side, and she didn't allow it to be posted.  ah well. can't be bothered.


 
i only purchased it because at the time i just wanted to purchase something lol. also it has hibiscus in it which i was on a kick for at that time. later on i watched some videos on youtube and looked at her past products and noticed that the ingredients always change a little. i dont know if the hibiscus is supposed to be the scent but i know that same products used to have frank and myrr in its place.


----------



## chebaby

last night i was so tempted to order from camdengrey but i didnt. they also have acai butter and emu oil which i was looking at.


----------



## La Colocha

I don't have vets day off, only the vets do. More than half of the people are laid off until next week anyway but i still have to work.


----------



## La Colocha

Love the interview Charz and robot.


----------



## robot.

thanks, LC! 

and T, i really like the leave-in! i'll prolly order more from the bulk site. the ultra nourishing condish was a fail. this week i'm gonna use the avocado and silk so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> thanks, LC!
> 
> and T, i really like the leave-in! i'll prolly order more from the bulk site. the ultra nourishing condish was a fail. this week i'm gonna use the avocado and silk so we'll see how that goes.



robot.  I wanna see the interview.  HELP!  Thanks


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't have Veterans Day off either.  But I do have the Friday-Tuesday after Thanksgiving (so I'm good).

I wanna order something. 

I wish some of these folx would beat the rush and not try to do it all on the 26th.  erplexed

btw:  I ordered my AV on October 27th.  So, I guess it hasn't been that long on CP time.


----------



## robot.

mkd linked it at the top of the page:


mkd said:


> IDareT'sHair, here ya go!
> 
> YouTube - Interview with Melyssa from Curlypop


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> IDareT'sHair, here ya go!
> 
> YouTube - Interview with Melyssa from Curlypop


 
T, heres the interview mkd posted for you.


----------



## chebaby

oh i see we both posted


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd chebaby robot.

Thanks Ladies.  I guess I missed mk's Post.

Great Job Charz robot. 

I have visited Curlypop numerous times.  It's a really good read and Charz's Channel as well, always informative.

Keep up the Good Work Ladies.  Now....I can't wait for Che's interview .


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> really thinking of purchasing the* beija flor hemp seed buttercream*.  it sounds like a dream for my dry winter skin.



robot.  If you didn't get this pm me.  I have a Jar I can send you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....I'm under my Heat Cap w/Jasmine Rebuilder.  Didn't quite finish it up.  I will steam with the Ultra in a few.  Doubtful if I use it up either.erplexed

I used my 'Poo from the Derm & then Co-Washed with Claudie Deep Conditioner which, by the way, is very good.  I should use it to Steam with, it's Uber Thick.  I bought a 16 oz during her recent 20% off sale, so I have a back-up coming.  I think this is one of her 'better' products in her line.

Will use Claudie Ends Insurance #1 for my Daily Moisturizer.  May finish this up by the weekend.  I have a back-up of this.  _*This was my 'favorite' but she did something to the last batch I ordered which made me not care for it*_.erplexed

Consistency Folks.  Consistency.


----------



## robot.

aww, i did order it! thanks though, sis!  do you not like it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> aww, i did order it! thanks though, sis!  *do you not like it?*



robot.

I haven't tried it yet and honestly don't know when I'll get to it.  

I can still send to you for a back-up.  Just lemme know.


----------



## robot.

thanks so much, i will let you know! i hope it ships out soon... what scent did you get?


----------



## chebaby

did anyone decide to get the green tea or acai butter?


----------



## mkd

^^ I haven't decided yet chebaby.  

Umm, KBB is annoying me.  They need to go ahead and ship my order.  Otherwise I will be calling them everyday until they get their ish together.


----------



## chebaby

mkd, when did you order your kbb order?

i have in my camdengrey cart murumuru butter, acai butter, cupuacu butter, aloe butter, macadamia nut oil, blueberry fragrance oil.
dont know if im going to get it though. they also have rhasssoul clay and hibiscus powder.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, I ordered on October 30th.  And anytime i call and ask about my order, the person doesn't have any information and needs to email me back which of course she never does.  I will be calling back tomorrow and every day until she answers my question.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> chebaby, I ordered on October 30th.  And anytime i call and ask about my order, the person doesn't have any information and needs to email me back which of course she never does.  I will be calling back tomorrow and every day until she answers my question.


 
i would do the same thing. i dont know whats wrong with them. they should be lucky they still have customers after what they did. and i know they use to ship in 3 days, that seems gone with the wind now lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> did anyone decide to get the green tea or acai butter?



chebaby

I got the GTB yesterday.  Wish I woulda' ordered the Acai & the Horsetail too.  Next time.

robot.

I don't remember what the scent is.  Sorry.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> chebaby, I ordered on October 30th.  And anytime i call and ask about my order, the person doesn't have any information and needs to email me back which of course she never does.  I will be calling back tomorrow and every day until she answers my question.



mkd

That reminds me, let me e-mail AV via PayPal (since they aren't responding to my e-mail)


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> That reminds me, let me e-mail AV via PayPal (since they aren't responding to my e-mail)


 
yea lol. make paypal get em


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> That reminds me, let me e-mail AV via PayPal (since they aren't responding to my e-mail)


 
T, I'm about to do the same. SO, that butt, asked me to order him some of the Ginger Pomade and I haven't gotten any shipping notice yet. I ordered the 29th I think.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *T, I'm about to do the same. SO, that butt, asked me to order him some of the Ginger Pomade and I haven't gotten any shipping notice yet.* I ordered the 29th I think.



Brownie518

Girl, And I was very nice about it. 

I told her (them) I hoped to receive it before their BF Rush

Because IK they will be swamped


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, moisturized with ghee and seal with the softning serum. Not much up with me, just lurking.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Getting ready to go out tonite.  Been looking at yt videos for a cute hairstyle to do with my twistout.  I'm going to apply some KBB Vanilla Latte steam my bathroom to get my hair to curl up some then let my hair 'dry' and take out the twists.

I don't think I'm going to henna this week.  I just don't have the time to henna, DC, and twist up for the week.  I'll have more time next week so I'll just hold off.  I'll do a normal wash day and go back to the small twists.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Girl, And I was very nice about it.
> 
> I told her (them) I hoped to receive it before their BF Rush
> 
> *Because IK they will be swamped*



@bolded - Girl, they hope they will be, anyway...


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> Girl, And I was very nice about it.
> 
> I told her (them) I hoped to receive it before their BF Rush
> 
> *Because IK they will be swamped*


  yea the orders will just overwhelm the,


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> @bolded - Girl, *they hope they will* be, anyway...



Brownie518

She was prolly cussin' me out when she read that.

I just want my stuff 

Especially since this might be my last AV purchaseerplexed


----------



## chebaby

curl junkie has a new stronger protein treatment out


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well..............things around here just got a little more interesting....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Finished my Hair.  Used the MHC Buttery Soy Hair Cream.  I pulled that out.  I will save my Ends Insurance and use that after my 'corrective' next weekend.

I will finish up my Buttery Soy Hair Cream (I have 1 back up) and the Honey Hair Creme.  Don't have a back-up for the HHC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Honestly, Ya'll.....I'm truly surprised there hasn't been more Sales leading up to BF.


----------



## Brownie518

I got that email, too,  about the Curl Junkie Reconstructive Repair Me treatment....


----------



## chebaby

T, im surprised about the sales or lack there of too. last year it seemed like we knew about everything way ahead of time but i guess the economic times aint helping none.


----------



## mkd

Is the new CJ protein conditioner out yet?  Is it on curlmart?


----------



## Minty

hey ladies. I'm in and out.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Is the new CJ protein conditioner out yet?  Is it on curlmart?


 
i havent checked curlmart yet, i just saw it on the curl junkie site.
i am so tempted to purchase something.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i havent checked curlmart yet, i just saw it on the curl junkie site.
> i am so tempted to purchase something.


 
Me too Che but I am really trying not to.  I really don't need anything and I need to be gearing up for s Christmas shopping.


----------



## Brownie518

I don't see the new CJ on Curl Mart yet...


----------



## chebaby

i just ordered bringaraj powder and the conditioning mask from buttersnbars.


----------



## chebaby

looks like my curl clouds shipped. its about time lol. so i guess i can  use it to twist with this weekend.
ETA: the tracking says it should be here tomorrow. wow. i guess she lives close.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, im surprised about the sales or lack there of too. last year it seemed like we knew about everything way ahead of time but i guess the economic times aint helping none.*



chebaby

Yeah.....it seemed like last year we were already heavily in shop mode. erplexed 

The only thing we had left to get really was QB because I remember _staying up late_ OR rollin' out like at 5:30 a.m. or something crazy ---- and we were all laughing/waiting and having a good time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Mornin' La Colocha!

I just rubbed on a little Buttery Soy.  I opened my back-up.  Imma stick with this at least a week and then will finish up my Honey Hair Creme.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Mornin' La Colocha!
> 
> I just rubbed on a little Buttery Soy.  I opened my back-up.  Imma stick with this at least a week and then will finish up my Honey Hair Creme.


 
Mornin t, hope you have a good day at work today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well Beauties.....You're all either at Work, School, or in Bed.

I guess I'll drink a quick up of Highlander Grog and get ready for work.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well Beauties.....You're all either at Work, School, or in Bed.
> 
> I guess I'll drink a quick up of *Highlander Grog* and get ready for work.


 
Girl what is that, some likka?


----------



## mkd

KBB is still playing with me.  That's ok, she can expect a call from me promptly at 12 when the store opens.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Morning Ladies.

I ended up pulling half my hair over to the other side and  pinning it so it gave a nice water fall effect in the front.  Even with the larger twists the twist out looked nice and full.  This wht guy thought my outfit and hair looked very 80s tho that wasn't the original intent.

Stupid workmen had me up at 9am and I didn't get in until 4.  Then they cut my power without notice so I couldn't even be productive and start cleaning or wash my smokey hair.  I dislike going out places for that one reason even tho most places are smoking free now.


----------



## bronzebomb

I didn't realize some of you were in the DMV area!  Hmm, we may want to do a group order every now and then on some bulk items....cuz I would love some of that Green Tea Butter!  Do you normally go to any of the DMV meet-ups?


----------



## Charz

Thanks La Colocha IDareT'sHair 
I can't wait to interview chebaby


----------



## robot.

okay, so... i retract all previous statements about hating to do my hair in the morning. moisturizing on dry hair isn't nearly as terrible as i thought it would be.  i guess i just had to find the right moisturizer.

in other news, my etsy orders shipped today (i ordered monday). i am really excited for my orders. so far, the owner of this shop (Handmade Soaps Bath &BodyAnayansiBellaHoney Body Care by anayansi) has been a total sweetheart! very responsive and polite.  her prices are great too... i hope i like the body butter. her scrubs look nice too.


----------



## chebaby

hello everyone. i took today off from work. im so tired. i felt so  bad for taking off but i just felt exhausted. 

any who my safi curl clouds came today and im pissed there is no hibiscus extract in this but the ingredients are still good.  i dont like the syrup smell but i put some on my hand and it is very moisturizing so i cant wait to use it this weekend on my twists.

im trying to try to find out how to infuse hibiscus powder in coconut oil so i can make my own hibiscus butter.


----------



## mkd

Good evening ladies.  I need to get on youtube and find some styles.  i am liking twist outs but I need different ways to wear them. 

I am doing the aphogee 2 step on friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl what is that, some likka?*



La Colocha 

Girl, I cracked up when I read that 

*lurking at work* 

Nah..........Chile.......It's Coffee


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *KBB is still playing with me.*  That's ok, she can expect a call from me promptly at 12 when the store opens.



mkd

I got 2 e-mails from AV today saying my order is being shipped 2-Day!

Still no trackin' info tho'.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mkd
> 
> I got 2 e-mails from AV today saying my order is being shipped 2-Day!
> 
> Still no trackin' info tho'.


@I'DareT'sHair, I talked to someone at KBB today, they said they would ship it today and I got to pick a free product for the inconvenience.  I got the hair cream.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Girl, I cracked up when I read that
> 
> *lurking at work*
> 
> Nah..........Chile.......It's Coffee


 
I was like what's that lmao, i have to try that if i can find it. Im a starbucks fiend.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> @I'DareT'sHair, I talked to someone at KBB today, they said they would ship it today *and I got to pick a free product for the inconvenience.*  I got the hair cream.



mkd

Uh Huh.....Damage Control. **cough** I mean Good Customer Service

That's Good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I was like what's that lmao, i have to try that if i can find it. Im a starbucks fiend.



La Colocha

It's Delicious.  It's a "flavor"  Almost like a maple/hazelnut.  

_*Better than Starbucks*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay....If Ya'll Like Thick Butters....You'll love MyHoneyChild Buttery Soy Hair Cream.  It's wonderful.  I want more!_*will add it to my MHC Cart*_

It feels really good and my scalp feels good too.

I keep thinking somebody will offer their BF Sale before BF!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> It's Delicious.  It's a "flavor"  Almost like a maple/hazelnut.
> 
> _*Better than Starbucks*_


 
What????????????????? Better than starbucks, lawd i have to find this stuff.


----------



## chebaby

hello yall.
i just came back from gnc and i purchased coconut oil and some tupper wear. im going to infuse some hibiscus into the coconut oil tonight. i hope i do it right 

i put some curl clouds on my twists, which are looking better and better as the days go by, and they are so soft. i think im going to like this cream. i got a 16oz jar so by the time i finish it ill be ready to move on to something else.


----------



## chebaby

oh and kbb and AV are really playing with yall lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I ended up pullin' out my Mozeke to smell it, especially since I was lurking in that _Products going Rancid _thread and Mozeke came up more than once. 

I need to look at the shelf-life (since she does list it on her site).  I have the Avacado Hair Cream and the Infused Oil.  I will use up the Avacado Cream next.  Maybe I'll stick it in the Fridge.erplexed

_*going to look at site*_

ETA:  It says 3-4 months, and I know I've had it a while.  I got it when the top came off the one and it spilled all inside the envelope and she shipped me another 16 oz jar.  So, I need to get on that soon.


----------



## chebaby

yea T, you should use the mozeke next so it doesnt go bad.

speaking of 16oz jars, safi sent my product in a huge box. i was like why didnt she use a small box. but it only cost 70cents to ship anyway so i guess it doesnt matter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *yea T, you should use the mozeke next so it doesnt go bad.*
> 
> speaking of 16oz jars, safi sent my product in a huge box. i was like why didnt she use a small box. but it only cost *70cents to ship* anyway so i guess it doesnt matter.



chebaby

So, how 'they' coming with this $9-$10 shipping fees?????

re Mozeke --- Yeah, Imma hafta' use that one up SOON.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> So, how 'they' coming with this $9-$10 shipping fees?????
> 
> re Mozeke --- Yeah, Imma hafta' use that one up SOON.


 
girl i was like 70 what????lmao. ive never shipped anything for that cheap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> girl i was like *70 what????lmao. ive never shipped anything for that cheap.*



chebaby


Me Either.

I was just looking at a YT Video about Mozeke. 

About the product turning 'brown' so, I better put it in the Fridge. Now. Right. Now.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair, when i first purchased from mozeke my coconut milk started to turn bad within weeks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> IDareT'sHair, *when i first purchased from mozeke my coconut milk started to turn bad within weeks.*



OMG..... chebaby  

_*runs to put some on*_


----------



## chebaby

^^^^lmao yea use it before you cant lol.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey all, moisturized today with water and aohc. This should keep me good until friday. I am using up my ghee and i will probably need another jar. i will also put knot today back into my rotation before it gets colder out.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> hello yall.
> i just came back from gnc and i purchased coconut oil and some tupper wear. im going to infuse some hibiscus into the coconut oil tonight. i hope i do it right
> 
> i put some curl clouds on my twists, which are looking better and better as the days go by, and they are so soft. i think im going to like this cream. i got a 16oz jar so by the time i finish it ill be ready to move on to something else.




Che, I answer you in the ayurveda thread but flowin post receipes and tutorial lnks for infusion in the ayurveda unite thread.  I wrap my powders in cheesecloth put in glass jar, I had small fruit jar ($1) got from Giant, place oils and infused. You can find some on you tube to watch also. I have mason jar now because I'm always mixing something. 


T, sorry your product going bad. That is the down side of natural if you have too many on hand. Maybe this will help you to reduce your spending.  I only had HV for a month and the vinegar rinse expired so I know I couldn't keep up with the rotation especially since I like trying others(PJ)

I'm off tomorrow but have school work, it sucks to have a day off then go back for one day but hey can't be greedy.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, do you still like KBB hair cream?


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, Nikos posted that the forum will be down Sat-Sun and possibility Fri.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> Hey ladies, Nikos posted that the forum will be down Sat-Sun and possibility Fri.


 
Maybe i can get something done now.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Maybe i can get something done now.



right! I'm addicted to internet always researching something, that probably came from during my graduate time so now I'm taking certificate programs more reason to be on and craft things but at least I won't be nosey here I actually started lurking BHM when this site is down. I like their format and search style, simple and although it not webstyle it doable like we were before they upgraded.


----------



## redecouvert

just popping to say hello.
 I tried to have access to the mentions but I am not sure how to do that ...
it is official, I will be indulging this black friday. I need to replenish on my oyin stash.

IDareT'sHair: to answer your question on Anita Grant, I am not sure who is the US supplier. She hasn't announced it yet..


----------



## robot.

oh nooo!  i hoped they emailed jennifer (mozeke) and told her! my sample sizes were gone within two weeks, and my dc seems to hold up just fine, but i hope they tell her so she can adjust!

i might try that avocado cream again, though.


----------



## chebaby

mkd, im not too fond of kbb's new hair cream. its not bad but its no different than any other hair butter. the old one was my love lol.

Ltown, thank you. i will purchase some mason jars and cheese cloth tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

System Down Sat-Sun (and possibly Fri?) 

I shol' hope I don't start spendin'.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> System Down Sat-Sun (and possibly Fri?)
> 
> I shol' hope I don't start spendin'.


 

Your gonna spend i know it, schemin already, lmao. Catch up on some reading or tv, you'll be alright.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Your gonna spend i know it, schemin already, lmao. *Catch up on some reading or tv, you'll be alright.



La Colocha

Girl.....You Already know..... 

The Only thing stopping me know is, I might buy something and then it end up being 25% -30% off next week


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Girl.....You Already know.....
> 
> The Only thing stopping me know is, I might buy something and then it end up being 25% -30% off next week


 
You can wait a little bit longer, take a stroll in stashville.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> You can wait a little bit longer, *take a stroll in stashville.*



La Colocha

Girl Hursh. 

That place is Full Of products!

See.   That wasn't Even Nice.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

And Where My Shipping Notice At from AV?

She know she Ain't that Busy............


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> Girl Hursh.
> 
> *That place is Full Of products*!
> 
> See.   That wasn't Even Nice.



Exactly, do you really need more?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a B-Fast meeting at Cracker Barrel.  Imma get down.  I'm _Hongry_, as La Colocha would say


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Exactly, do you really need more?



La Colocha

Heck No I don't.  

I just want to see what's on Sale. 
.......if I buy anything while the site is down, it would be those buttas' Horsetail & Acai.  

But Imma wait on those too.

But if the Sales ain't talkin', I ain't gettin' much anyway.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Good News:  My HV Cart went from $100 down to about $70......

Hopefully, it will go down even more....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It's a Never-Ending Cycle....While my HV Cart went down, my SSI cart went Up.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> You can wait a little bit longer, take a stroll in stashville.



Right, heck we all probably can stroll through T's stashville and grab something.


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> Right, heck we all probably can stroll through T's stashville and grab something.


LOL, 

T, do you have more products than Empressri  http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...ow-your-stash-*pic-heavy*-5.html#post11365706


----------



## redecouvert

LOL! this is so funny! Alright T, I have the answer for you. Hairrogant will be carrying Anita Grant products. She announced it on the facebook fanpage


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> System Down Sat-Sun (and possibly Fri?)
> 
> I shol' hope I don't start spendin'.


 
im with you 
ive already kept myself from getting anything from camden grey but friday, saturday and sunday??? they trying to push me over the edge man.


----------



## Ltown

Che, someone post this blog I've seen her hair and think she is a member. But check out her mixology of ayurveda and oils awesome: 
The Moptop Maven.com | The Premier Source For All Things Creative, Fly & Fashionable: Mixology


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Che, someone post this blog I've seen her hair and think she is a member. But check out her mixology of ayurveda and oils awesome:
> The Moptop Maven.com | The Premier Source For All Things Creative, Fly & Fashionable: Mixology


 
thanx Ltown. i love this blog but dont think ive seen this post. off to check it out now.
my brother wants me to make him an oil that will thicken/bring back his hair. the middle is thinning out.
i think ill make him a mix of coconut oil, amla, shikakai, and bringaraj powder. if i ever get around to purchasing EOs ill probably add carrot oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll ALL Wrong about them Stash Posts!   All Ya'll.

_*cough*_ I have an assortment of Products.  I've given quite a bit away.  

I have multiple Jars/Bottles of 'some' items but it's _not nearly as bad as it use to be_.  

In fact, it's not too bad at all, honestly.

It will be a breeze in 2011.  I will just keep using & swapping stuff until it works itself out.

_*now.  where. is. my. a.v. shipping. notice?*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls, Guess What?  My Green Tea Butter came today.

Now That was fast wasn't it?

And Everyone is RIGHT.  It is the exact same as HV GTB minus the smell.  

So, now, I wonder if I should order the Horsetail?  

It came in a 16oz Jar.  When they said "A Pound" I wasn't sure what it would look like....


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, ladies. I washed my hair last night, finally. Felt so good. I clarified and used the Methi Setiva set. My hair feels so good. I'm definitely getting more of that next sale, and one for my sister. She needs it. 

T, I know how you feeling. I'm fighting buying anything, too, since I know it might be on sale soon. My MHC shipped so I should get that this week so I can try some stuff out.  Can't wait.


----------



## chebaby

T, i am so tempted to order a bunch of butters, oils, and powders. 
the link Ltown posted for moptopmaven has me wanting a whole stock of things. i had gotten out of the habbit of making things but now i feel the urge to jump back in it. 
i want to make body products too


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just ordered 1 Pound of the Horsetail Butter.

Okay:  What I 'plan' to do...... is eliminate something from another cart.  I just can't pass up that $2.25 shipping.  That is unheard of and it came UPS.  WOW! Two Dollars and Twenty-Five Cents.

So, I broke down and got it.  But, I will eliminate something else from someplace else.  Maybe those 3 Almond Glaze I have in my HV Cart.

_*and don't ya'll say nuthin'*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay.  I just eliminated 2 things from one of my Carts.  Unfortunately, it is a Cart _I am unsure of anyway._  I will make a coupla' more adjustments a coupla' other places to 'justify' that spend.

But, I needed to try that Horsetail Butter ya'll......


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just ordered 1 Pound of the Horsetail Butter.
> 
> Okay:  What I 'plan' to do...... is eliminate something from another cart.  I just can't pass up that $2.25 shipping.  That is unheard of and it came UPS.  WOW! Two Dollars and Twenty-Five Cents.
> 
> So, I broke down and got it.  But, I will eliminate something else from someplace else.  Maybe those 3 Almond Glaze I have in my HV Cart.
> 
> _*and don't ya'll say nuthin'*_


 
$2 dollas ya say???? hmmmm whats that link again miss T? i gotta take a look see.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd - Girl, thank you!!! I used the Reconstructive Elixir today. So far, so good. My hair is so silky and shiny!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> $2 dollas ya say???? hmmmm whats that link again miss T? i gotta take a look see.



Girl, Yeah.  $2.25 (That's Unheard of)




Wholesale Soap Making Supplies and Candle Making Supplies - WholesaleSuppliesPlus


----------



## chebaby

T, did you order from whole sale supply plus? they have free shipping on orders over $15


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> $2 dollas ya say???? *hmmmm whats that link again miss T*? i gotta take a look see.



Chebaby is speakin' my thoughts right now...where dat lank???


ETA - Oh, I see the link. Thanks. What will I do with a pound???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, did you order from whole sale supply plus? they have free shipping on orders over $15



chebaby

Yeah, you gotta have a $15.00 minimum and mine was only $12.75? 

I shoulda' looked at some oils or soap stuff to get that extra $3.00.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WOW!  I just looked at their Oils.  They have some nice looking oils.  But I need to use up the Oilz I already have.erplexed  Who am I foolin', I ain't all into Oils like that 

But, Next time I'm in the Market for some Hemp Seed Oil, I will get it from here.

I may even try Palm, Rice Bran or Meadowfoam Seed.


----------



## chebaby

see only think i cant get with is 16oz of oil. what imma do with that? maybe if i actually knew what i was doing and wasnt just experimenting i could order it.

i think i will stick with camden grey and for my herbs moutain rose herbs.\

dang i really wanted that free shipping lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Chebaby is speakin' my thoughts right now...where dat lank???
> 
> 
> ETA - Oh, I see the link. Thanks. *What will I do with a pound???*



Brownie518

The Pound was in a 16 ounce Jar. 

You can do them Scalp Massages you and SO Call Ya'll-Self Doin'  _*in the dark with the lights out*_


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW!  I just looked at their Oils.  They have some nice looking oils.  But I need to use up the Oilz I already have.erplexed  Who am I foolin', I ain't all into Oils like that
> 
> But, Next time I'm in the Market for some Hemp Seed Oil, I will get it from here.
> 
> I may even try Palm, Rice Bran or Meadowfoam Seed.


 
thats my problem too. im not into oils too much. i just need my coconut and evoo and im good. every now and again i might want something different but not too much. i was always interested in macadamia oil but i might be able to get that from whole foods or vitamin shoppe.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> see only think *i cant get with is 16oz of oil.* what imma do with that? maybe if i actually knew what i was doing and wasnt just experimenting i could order it.
> 
> i think i will stick with camden grey and for my herbs moutain rose herbs.\
> 
> *dang i really wanted that free shipping lol.*



chebaby I Know Girl.  About that Free Shippin'.  For Once we _finally_ get "FREE SHIPPIN'"  on Something and can't even use it.erplexed

Imma put Mountain Rose Herbs down for this one.  I also liked the site La Colocha sent yesterday too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *thats my problem too. im not into oils too much.* i just need my coconut and evoo and im good. every now and again i might want something different but not too much. i was always interested in macadamia oil but i might be able to get that from whole foods or vitamin shoppe.



chebaby

We already said we were going to use up the crazy oils we already have in our stashes. 

I ain't gettin' no oil.  I want to rid myself of some of these oils now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ok this is where i got mine from Matcha Green Tea Butter, i only ordered from them once but my product came fast.



Bumping this so I can look at it again.....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> We already said we were going to use up the crazy oils we already have in our stashes.
> 
> I ain't gettin' no oil.  I want to rid myself of some of these oils now.


 
i know lol. im almost done with my sweet almond oil. and once i make this mix for my brother and myself and a few butters my coconut oil will be gone. i got the small jar.
i looked in my bin and my wheat germ oil spilled all out so thats gone. 
i might make my brothers oil mix with the rest of jojoba oil to get rid of it. i thought i threw it away but i didnt. that is one oil i can honestly say sucked on my hair. and i didnt think oils could suck lol.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, i have my wash reggie ready. Co-wash,detangle and dc with suave s&a conditioner. Braid with ghee and aohc, and use ttgp on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I just rubbed in some Deja's Hair Milk.  I shoulda' put on some more Buttery Soy, but the Deja's was close-by and I want to get rid of it.  2 ounce sample.  It's holding on for dear-life.  And I still didn't use it up.  

That's good to know (it lasts a long time).

Will do my hair on Sunday (hopefully) and get ready for this Relaxer.  I dumped the chatty girl and my old stylist w/the back problems.  *sounds too difficult.  i can't be bothered*

Imma use another niece and try it w/her.  That way, I can drive the process.  I already told her:  No Nape, No Edges and the Crown Last


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait to take these twists out this weekend and re do them. i have been spraying them with j&b and sealing with curl clouds and they are soft for a minute and then not so much. they feel like i co washed them. i do like the way they look after a few days though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i cant wait to take these twists out this weekend and re do them. i have been spraying them with j&b and sealing with curl clouds and they are soft for a minute and then not so much. they feel like i co washed them. i do like the way they look after a few days though.



chebaby

When do you plan to Henna Again?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just rubbed in some Deja's Hair Milk.  I shoulda' put on some more Buttery Soy, but the Deja's was close-by and I want to get rid of it.  2 ounce sample.  It's holding on for dear-life.  And I still didn't use it up.
> 
> That's good to know (it lasts a long time).
> 
> Will do my hair on Sunday (hopefully) and get ready for this Relaxer.  I dumped the chatty girl and my old stylist w/the back problems.  *sounds too difficult.  i can't be bothered*
> 
> Imma use another niece and try it w/her.  That way, I can drive the process.  I already told her:  No Nape, No Edges and the Crown Last


 
thats what nieces are for


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> When do you plan to Henna Again?


 
this weekend lol. i said i wasnt going to henna every weekend but thats what i find myself doing. i cant get enough of it.
nupur henna, water, hibiscus, amla, and honey. and then i will follow up with a 5-10 minute MHC honey mask and then twist my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> _*thats what nieces are for*_



Girl, she kept laughin' when I was giving her the instructions....... 

I will be watchin' her like a hawk! 

She call herself a Kitchentician anyway


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, she kept laughin' when I was giving her the instructions.......
> 
> I will be watchin' her like a hawk!
> 
> *She call herself a Kitchentician anyway:*nono:


 thats what my last stylist was too. and she was old school too so when she put them curls in with that curling wax, no matter how much i brushed and wrapped my hair them curls would not come out until it was time to wash


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats what my last stylist was too. and she was old school too so when she put them curls in with that curling wax, no matter how much i brushed and wrapped my hair them curls would not come out until it was time to wash



chebaby

I told her I only want her to relax & neutralize.  I will come home and finish it up.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> chebaby
> 
> I told her I only want her to relax & neutralize.  I will come home and finish it up.


 
im sure she will follow those simple rules. its the ones in the salon you have to watch out for.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I went back in and looked at my SSI Cart.  I didn't take anything out tho'.  I may delete 1 or 2 items from there as well.  It's gon' all depend on what the discounts are......


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Brownie518
> 
> The Pound was in a 16 ounce Jar.
> 
> *You can do them Scalp Massages you and SO Call Ya'll-Self Doin'  *in the dark with the lights out**



......  Thats true.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im sure she will follow those simple rules. its the ones in the salon you have to watch out for.



She will. 

I think she likes to do weaves and all that hair adding stuff. Creative Ghettofabulous stuff. 

But I'll try her out this time.  I just don't feel like being bothered with a whole lot of unnecessary _chatter_ and somebody complainin' about their back the whole time.

I want to be able to get up, slap some conditioner & a plastic cap on, tie a scarf on & go.  And it's right on my way home from work.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ...... *Thats true.*



Brownie518

Girl.....Ya'll Stay Busy Massagin'

ETA:  Any word re:  SO's AV?


----------



## Brownie518

T, whats in your SSI cart??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *T, whats in your SSI cart??*



Brownie518

1 16 oz Okra
1 16 oz Olive & Orange
1 Marshmallow Cream
1 Pumpkin Defrizz
1 Marula Oil

$73.00 w/o Shippingerplexed

I did get HV down from $100 to $77.00erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> @Brownie518
> 
> Girl.....Ya'll Stay Busy Massagin'
> 
> ETA:  Any word re:  SO's AV?



Not a word...I told him he better make that mess last (if he ever gets it) cuz he's not getting anymore.

ETA: email says wait 14 days. On the 15th day, if no word, then send an email. I have until Monday, then...  I would say something else but I won't.....


----------



## Ltown

Hey Chica! I just got back from the gym.  T, glad you got someone you can deal with to do our hair. So the butters do look good I may stock up for my skin but I think I'm finally gettng the point that my hair don't like butters or creams, no whipped jelly, kinky curly, darcy's cream, pomades. Creamy leave ins, and oils for me. I have alot of teas(horsetail, burdocks,nettles) maybe I'll makes some spritz and oils myself.  
Che, Moptop got some serious mixtures.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Hey Chica! I just got back from the gym.  T, glad you got someone you can deal with to do our hair. So the butters do look good I may stock up for my skin but I think I'm finally gettng the point that my hair don't like butters or creams, no whipped jelly, kinky curly, darcy's cream, pomades. Creamy leave ins, and oils for me. I have alot of teas(horsetail, burdocks,nettles) maybe I'll makes some spritz and oils myself.
> *Che, Moptop got some serious mixtures*.


 
yes she does. she got me wanting to order marshmallo root, burdock root, and a few other herbs. did you see the picture of her closet with all the herbs and powders on the shelf?


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> yes she does. she got me wanting to order marshmallo root, burdock root, and a few other herbs. did you see the picture of her closet with all the herbs and powders on the shelf?


 
Yes I didI need to get some of that Marshmallow and slipperly root. They both are suppose to help with slip!


----------



## mkd

Brownie518, i am glad your stuff came this time.  I am still pissed they stole your other stuff.  WTF steals hair products.  I get mad every time I think about it.  I told the lady in the post office what happened too.  she didnt seem suprised.  It probably happens all the time.

I am about to look at moptop's link that Ltown posted.  I love her blog.  She's so pretty.


----------



## mkd

i got my KBB shipping notice.


----------



## chebaby

i might start infusing water and herbs and doing rinses with them but i dont know. right now i love pastes.


----------



## mkd

Now I want a plethora of herbs and oils.  I want to make a herbal spritz and a body oil. 

Ltown, what do you use in your spritz?


----------



## Brownie518

I used up an Njoi Aurvedic hair butter, a Claudie's oil, a Motions CPR, and a Hydratherma Naturals oil between this week and last. I have about 2 more uses of my clarifying shampoo left. I have to put that on my list. The one I have is Design Essentials. Not sure if I'll get the same.


----------



## Brownie518

Oh, Folica is having their Friends & Family that ends tomorrow. 25% using code FRIENDS25. It says it expires 11/13 at 3am. 

I got my Sephora VIB discount card, too, so I can get another 20% off until the 15th.   I might get that Kate Spade Twirl .


----------



## robot.

been away all day slaving on a statistics paper. :/

but i got my christine gant today! i have high hopes for these products. i did a quick condition with the babassu love (will steam with it sunday) and slathered on the sweet milk leave-in. i'm watching closely for its performance.

hope all is well with you ladies!


----------



## Day36

Hey lovely ladies. 

I finished that OO moisturizing mask. good stuff. too bad their customer service sucks. hmph. Now, I have to figure out how/what/etc that i want to use for my dc. This shall be interesting. 

If yall dont see me too tough (how is that even possible, seeing im rare now. lol), im ok. Just tryin to resist the "my bday's a coming, so i wanna be a buying" bug im having lately. So, NO NEW STUFF MENTIONS. lol. 

Be good ladies. School is kicking my butt, but I love it.  Im trying to make yall proud.

Hope everything is well. 
*browses for shoes*


----------



## BrownBetty

I dc with my emergencee/kenra MC/wheat germ mix.  My hair loves it.  I got a rollerset.   

I am going to order wheat germ oil and the green tea butter.  My hair loves WG oil and sweet almond (oil/butter).  So we will see what happens.... Thanks yall!


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Now I want a plethora of herbs and oils.  I want to make a herbal spritz and a body oil.
> 
> Ltown, what do you use in your spritz?



Mkd, I'll infuse my ayurveda powder in water, then put some panetheol, infusion leave in, silk amino acids, tea tree oil. 
I see Mop Top suggested some of the same things, I have some protein I can add but infusion 23 has enough.


----------



## Ltown

So I watch Brittany straightening techique and seen it before the denman brush 79 so I looked around to order. Well I'm always using Amazon but heck their shipping is half of the product so I went on ebay and got it $12.99 free shipping.  Mkd, Che how do you straighten or if you do? I brought the chase method com on ebay and used it last weekend it works well.


----------



## La Colocha

I see the site is acting up again so you ladies have a blessed weekend. I have a feeling the site will be down today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

Morning Girl.  This Mug bet not go down this early!

mkd

Girl.....Ltown got some good spritz.

Everyone Else   :blowkiss:

Hi Ya'll I hope this thang don't go down too soon.  I'm home most of the day today.  I do have a 5:45 Pedi.  It can go down about midnight.......*when i'm in bed*

Ain't nothing going on.  My Claudie Shipped!  YAY! Love that stuff.  Got the DC'er and a Protein RX (I think).  Anyway, I'll be stalkin' my carts while this site is down, tryna' see what I can see.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey t, it took me a while to post but its back to normal now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Hey t, it took me a while to post but its back to normal now.



La Colocha

Yeah, Yo' Cuzin' said Sat & Sun *maybe starting on Friday*

Imma eat me a Lean Cuisine & a Diet Coke.  Is it too early to eat lunch?

When are you doing your Hair again?  Imma do mine Sunday (hopefully).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I still don't have anything from AV i.e. tracking info.  Just that e-mail saying it was being shipped and I would receive tracking info.....

I looked at the Ginger Pomade I already have and decided I might actually like the MHC Buttery Soy better.  So, I can easily do without it.  Especially since _despite everything that has happened recently_, it still takes her a grip to ship stuff out!


----------



## Brownie518

I plan to do my hair again late Saturday night. I'll be doing some scalp massages (not a word, T!!!) and then a nice HOT before my wash. My scalp is a bit dry so I really need it. I want some more Hemp Seed, Kukui, and Macadamia Nut oils. 

I'm going to get rid of a few things this weekend to make room for my BF hauls. I think I'll give away my last 2 Darcy's oils, my Marie Dean Amla Creamy Hair Butter, a Shea Moisture masque, Giovanni Xtreme Protein Infusion, and maybe some Jasmine's Nourishing. 

Oh, I also used up an Aveda Damage Remedy Leave In. Definite repurchase. Maybe I'll try the Smooth Infusion set I just got from Aveda on my next wash.


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> So I watch Brittany straightening techique and seen it before the denman brush 79 so I looked around to order. Well I'm always using Amazon but heck their shipping is half of the product so I went on ebay and got it $12.99 free shipping.  Mkd, Che how do you straighten or if you do? I brought the chase method com on ebay and used it last weekend it works well.


 
Ltown, I chase the comb, just a regular rattail comb.  I wash, sit under the dryer until my hair is dry, then flat iron.


----------



## La Colocha

I may do my hair tomorrow, i am starting to not feel good. Its cold and rainy out, its supposed to be this way all weekend. I really hope im not catching a cold. I will talk to yall later, gonna fall right up in the bed.


----------



## mkd

My KBB came today.


----------



## Brownie518

La, I'm right there with you. I'm nursing this insane sore throat. SO says I'm sounding like Danny Glover right now. I think I'm gonna lose my voice by tonight. 

I put some Marie Dean Herbal Henna Buttercream on and my scalp feels so good. It was dry and a bit itchy but not anymore. And, it smells so good. 

Off topic, I think my mother wants that Diamoncel (sp?) foot file from Sephora. I guess I'll use my 20% and get it. That frigger is 49 bucks


----------



## Charz

@Brownie518 I hope you feel better!

How much are ya'll gonna spend in 2011? Here is my budget that I am thinking, I will be able to get a better understanding by the end of the year:

Hair
Three dye jobs with tip and light dusting $150x3 = $450
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose DC 8*6.34=$51 (from Vitaglo)
Re-up KCCC = $34 (with Tax) 
Re-up KCKT $12x6 = $77 (with Tax)
Qhemet AOHC $16.50x2 = $35 (with Tax)
Qhemet BRBC $16.00x2 = $34 (with Tax)
Dudley DRC-28 = $52 (with shipping)
Redken Extreme Line = $100 (with Tax)
New stuff/Other = $75 (with Tax)

Hair $908.00

Beauty
MAC = $500
Makeup Show/IMATS= $200
Re-up on Skincare/Peels =$150
Nail Polish = $100
Perfume = $200
Sephora Friends and Family =$200
Bath and Body= $150
Tattoo = $250

Total Beauty $1750

$2658 all together


----------



## Brownie518

I keep forgetting Shay said she was having laptop issues. Shoot.


----------



## Brownie518

Charz - Thanks so much!!
Love that list there! I guess I could put one together if I gave it some thought.  

I do much better, it seems, when I keep my staples on hand, with at least 2 backups. That way I don't have to shop. You know how we do, go to buy one thing and end up browsing and full shopping cart later..... I'm going to do some inventory and calculations before BF so I can stock up nice for the winter.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> I keep forgetting Shay said she was having laptop issues. Shoot.


 
how you do that? i dont see anything on her site.


----------



## robot.

shout outs to anayansi! her cocoa shea butter is ridiculously creamy! it is a little greasy, but my dry skin soaks it up a few seconds later. i can't wait to see how it performs after my shower tonight!

she also gave me a *very* generous sample of her cocoa butter soap! 

A+ for customer service!


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby - I sent you a pm...


----------



## La Colocha

Ms. B i feel the same way, throat itchy and stuffed up nose.

Charz for 2011, for hair stuff i put $150- $200 and it maybe lower, if i use up everything that i have before i buy anything else i can see myself not needing much.

Body stuff and makeup- $0 because i will be on the look out on black friday to complete this year. I will have enough stuff to last all next year if i use it all up.


----------



## mkd

chebaby, so KBB's cream is really a butter?  I was surprised by the consistency.  What is the butter like if the cream is a butter?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> chebaby, so KBB's cream is really a butter?  I was surprised by the consistency.  What is the butter like if the cream is a butter?


 
yep, she changed her cream to now what looks like a butter. the butter is more like a pomade to me. i like it though. but i can do without the cream.


----------



## chebaby

i rinsed my twists today just because i needed to feel water on my scalp. tonight i wil take these twists out and detangle with qhemet ghee. tomorrow i will shampoo with creme of nature and condition with AO GPB if i have any left. then i will do a wash and go with giovanni direct leave in and curl clouds.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.

I'm bout to leave out for work.

I HOT,washed and twisted yesterday.  I used up a Jasmines Nourishing condish, Cocasta Oil (1back up), my DC mix.  Next week I'll use up my Curls leave-in.

I'm really not feeling my twists again this week despite making them smaller.  I'm not sure if its the products (Curls line) or the awkardness of my hair growing out.  I'm probably going to do something different i have a formal birthday party on Saturday.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> @Brownie518 I hope you feel better!
> 
> How much are ya'll gonna spend in 2011? Here is my budget that I am thinking, I will be able to get a better understanding by the end of the year:
> 
> Hair
> Three dye jobs with tip and light dusting $150x3 = $450
> Re-up Gallon Jessicurl WDT = $130 (with shipping)
> Re-up KCCC = $34 (with Tax)
> Re-up KCKT $12x6 = $77 (with Tax)
> Kinky Curly Come Clean = $13 (with Tax)
> Qhemet AOHC $16.50x2 = $35 (with Tax)
> Qhemet BRBC $16.00x2 = $34 (with Tax)
> Dudley DRC-28 = $52 (with shipping)
> Redken Extreme Line = $100 (with Tax)
> New stuff/Other = $75 (with Tax)
> 
> Hair $1000.00
> 
> Beauty
> MAC = $600
> Makeup Show/IMATS= $200
> Re-up on Skincare/Peels =$250
> Nail Polish = $100
> Perfume = $200
> Sephora Friends and Family =$200
> Bath and Body= $150
> Tattoo = $250
> 
> Total Beauty $1950
> 
> $2950 all together



When I looked at this earlier I was but then I forgot you are project manager. I don't even know what I'm spend in 2011 but I probably did spend that much this year. I have to get a car for me and give dd the old one and save for college so I definately need to a plan.


----------



## Charz

@Ltown lol it does look bad, but I don't indulge in other things that are $$$. I don't do cable, i don't get my nails/feet did, I don't eat out much, pack my lunch, my car is sitting in storage at my parent's house (no gas, maintenance or insurance), my gym membership is only $99 a year, and I get a $250 travel subsidy. 

Also I guessed high because I find that when I guess low, I get that crackhead itch and go over.

My hair soaks up so much product now that it is APL and when I get to MBL its gonna be crazy .

And really my hair dye habit accounts for $450 of my hair budget and my tattoo is gonna account for $250. 

Or atleast this is what I keep telling myself lol


----------



## chebaby

i dont know how much i will spend next year but it wont be much. im already starting to look into making my own products.


----------



## Ltown

Now where is Miss T, we are down tomorrow


----------



## mkd

i finished a bottle of aphogee 2 step.  this stuff is so messy.


----------



## Brownie518

I got my MHC stuff today...I'll have to try some stuff this week, see if I like anything. 

So the forum will be down all weekend. I'm supposed to go see either Skyline or Unstoppable tomorrow. I guess I'll do a lot of reading. 

Hey, when are we gonna start a new thread?


----------



## chebaby

im a little sad the site will be down on sunday since thats when i do my henna and i want to here all about what yall did with yall hair. i guess we'll have catch up on monday lmao. maybe i can get some stuff done around the house. and i do plan on going to the bookstore so ill buy something to read.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, mama t probably had a long work day. I know i am beat and i didn't even do anything but sleep today. Going to do my head tomorrow. This time of year i am useless lmao. Will probably lurk for a bit longer then turn in.


----------



## natura87

I bought 2 bottles of EVOO (one for myself and one for my sister) and a bottle of EVCO. My sister is showing an interest in taking care of her hair and has raided my stash. Didnt see this coming. I finished a bottle of V05 poo.

I finished my box braids and I hope to keep them in for 2 weeks.


----------



## Minty

I relaxed today. I forgot how much of a texlax I get when I base - so I only based my hairline this time to ensure a more even, straightening. {But of course you run the risk of overprocessing - so I do not advise this!} I work quickly. I used Syntonics and I really like this relaxer, gives great uniform straightening, little to no scalp irritation (I feel irritated quickly) and it doesn't eat your hair up. 

(The jury is still out on the rest of this line. I would rank it a few steps below Redken - it has good performance, but it is certainly missing a few KEY ingred.*Silk aminos, ceramides, rice bran/sunflower oil)

Midstep - Silk aminos mixed with Thermafuse Volume conditioner (for ceramides, wheat proteins, keratin & cystine) and Sebastian Penetraitt. That was an excellent mix. 

Final seal conditioner with Wella Regenal. Love that stuff - clamps the cuticle down. 

I was hoping to finish the Penetraitt - but there is one more use. Don't know if I would repurchase right now. I want to go back to Joico for a bit. But I do like the simplicity of the ingreds. and their molecule structure being so small that it actually does penetrate the cuticle. But this conditioner doesn't thicken and I want more thickening products.

Anywho - rollerset with Syntonics Strength serum (aaah, not better than my beloved R.Anti-Snap! its alright.) and Syntonics Foam Wrap. It gave a pretty nice hold and not tacky.

I spent a full evening last night organizing my stuff - with an inventory list! LOL....SMH 

I'm now full cbl. Yea me.


----------



## Americka

Congrats HijabiFlygirl for making full CBL! 

Earlier tonight, I told myself it was time to make an inventory list. That will be this weekend's project.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies! Hope everyone doing well, congratulations HijabiFly!


----------



## Ltown

Alright where are you all??? DMV ladies did you see the news about Jack Johnson and wife busted, maybe PG will get better. Has anyone ever tried coil out? I'm going to be checking out styles on youtube and crocheting today between this down time.


----------



## Charz

Ltown 

I know that robot. does coils.

I think that my biggest problem is shopping online. It's easy to put a couple things you don't need in you cart, or to get a high from shopping online especially during sale times.

That's why I am happy there is a whole foods that sells Kinky Curly 5 minutes away from my apt and an Ulta that sells Redken is nearby too. So I can buy as I need it. Also there is a retailer that sells Qhemet too. If only I could find a mostly natural DC that I could buy here, that wasn't so expensive.


----------



## Charz

Anyone still use aubrey organics?


----------



## rosalindb

Americka said:


> Earlier tonight, I told myself it was time to make an inventory list. That will be this weekend's project.


I made two inventory lists at the start of this year. One for my ingredients such as oils and butters and one for commercial products (conditioners and shampoos). I have been updating them each month so it has given me an idea of how much I use over the course of the year for my hair and and body concoctions.

I currently know that I have too much oil. I normally make body butters with shea butter and a little bit of oil but in order to use up some of these oils, I made myself a body oil concoction a couple of weeks ago  I will continue to do this for a few months to use some of them up. I need to make some body butters for my friend and his son so I will use up some more stuff that way. 

I plan to only order something if it is a staple. The only thing that I need at the moment is Bentonite Clay. I cannot find mine anywhere and I had a clear out the other day and just wonder if I threw it out in error erplexed


----------



## fattyfatfat

I do. I use the Honey Suckle Rose conditioner.



Charz said:


> Anyone still use aubrey organics?


----------



## rosalindb

Charz said:


> Anyone still use aubrey organics?


Yep love their conditioners, they have been my staples for about 4 years 

GBP conditioner: I use this as my prepoo every month except when I use BGA Hair Rescue Mask. I love the way it makes my hair feel and it is a perfect balance of protein and moisture for me.

BGA Hair Rescue mask - I use this as my prepoo every 6 months as a stronger protein treatment. I used it last month, my hair had been feeling weird and that sorted my hair right out. 

White Camellia conditioner: staple conditioner after I have shampooed and it is an great detangler. It has been a staple for about 3 years, I took a break from it to try Darcy's a couple of months ago and I will finish that today so I will be back to WC from next month

Honeysuckle Rose conditioner: I used to use this to prepoo with honey and molasses but as I used to get my hair done every two weeks and would rotate this with my GBP. Currently I just this to co-wash, it has been a staple since 2005/6 but not sure if I will repurchase once I have used up what I have

White Camellia shampoo: I love this shampoo as it cleanses without stripping. I may switch to black soap after I have used up what I have


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Ltown
> 
> I know that robot. does coils.
> 
> I think that my biggest problem is shopping online. It's easy to put a couple things you don't need in you cart, or to get a high from shopping online especially during sale times.
> 
> That's why I am happy there is a whole foods that sells Kinky Curly 5 minutes away from my apt and an Ulta that sells Redken is nearby too. So I can buy as I need it. Also there is a retailer that sells Qhemet too. If only I could find a mostly natural DC that I could buy here, that wasn't so expensive.



Charz, have you went to the shop in Silver Springs? If they don't have what you want maybe if you mention it they'll get it for you. Heck you are you tuber let them know you'll mention their store you might get the hook up.  Oh by the way you and Robot video was nice!  I live in Southern Maryland so I have not visit the shop yet but I'm stock for now but will probably go up there next Fri I'm off.


----------



## Charz

fattyfatfat rosalindb

Thanks ladies.

I used to love this stuff and then I got the PJ bug. I'm thinking about replacing my Jessicurl WDT with Honeysuckle rose. It's cheaper if you buy in bulk at Vitacost and you can buy it at whole foods.


----------



## Charz

Ltown I have not been yet. I'm trying not to go, because I might have a PJ snap lol. Seriously.  Thank Goodness I would have to catch 2 buses to get over there. Aww thanks about the robot. interview. Would you be interested in doing an interview?


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Ltown I have not been yet. I'm trying not to go, because I might have a PJ snap lol. Seriously.  Thank Goodness I would have to catch 2 buses to get over there. Aww thanks about the robot. interview. Would you be interested in doing an interview?



I can't because of the job!


----------



## rosalindb

Charz said:


> fattyfatfat rosalindb
> 
> Thanks ladies.
> 
> I used to love this stuff and then I got the PJ bug. I'm thinking about replacing my Jessicurl WDT with Honeysuckle rose. It's cheaper if you buy in bulk at Vitacost and you can buy it at whole foods.


Vitaglo have the best prices AUBREY Honeysuckle Rose Moisturizing Conditioner DRY 11/oz free shipping in the US if you spend $50


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies......

I guess Nikos hasn't taken it down yet Uh?  Oh Well.  Wasn't on last night.  Missed alot of important conversation.

Not sure how much I'll spend in 2011.  Hopefully, not much.  Imma really, really, really try to curtail the Hair Product Spending after BF (of course).

About AO --  I have a 16 ounce bottle of GBP. 

I'm with Charz & the PJ Bug thing.  AO works great and is decently priced and easily accessible. Right now, I have so much other stuff, AO kinda gets lost in my head 

After BF, Imma concentrate really hard on getting my stash down.

ETA:  That Inventory list sounds good.  I wish somebody would/could do it for me tho'.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Ladies......
> 
> I guess Nikos hasn't taken it down yet Uh?  Oh Well.  Wasn't on last night.  Missed alot of important conversation.
> 
> Not sure how much I'll spend in 2011.  Hopefully, not much.  Imma really, really, really try to curtail the Hair Product Spending after BF (of course).
> 
> About AO --  I have a 16 ounce bottle of GBP.
> 
> I'm with Charz & the PJ Bug thing.  AO works great and is decently priced and easily accessible. Right now, I have so much other stuff, AO kinda gets lost in my head
> 
> After BF, Imma concentrate really hard on getting my stash down.
> 
> ETA:  That Inventory list sounds good.  I wish somebody would/could do it for me tho'.


AO GBP is amazing, I recommended to a couple friends and it is a staple of theirs too now 

Are you still thinking of doing the prepaid credit card


----------



## mkd

Hi ladies.  

Online buying is such a hassle.  But its like we just get caught up. 

I like AO GPB but the others were just ok for me.  I know that if I wanted to for real, I could eliminate online hair shopping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *Are you still thinking of doing the prepaid credit card*



rosalindb

You know, I've been thinking about that. 

If I stick to my plan and just do a haul over BF, I don't think I'll be spending that much throughout 2011.

If I decide I 'need' one (Pre-Paid VISA etc....) I will pick up on maybe right after Christmas.  But right now, I don't see myself spending a great deal over 2011.  *And I hope that doesn't change*

Thanks for Asking.... Because I have been thinking about that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I know that if I wanted to for real, I could eliminate online hair shopping.*



mkd

TRUE CONFESSIONS OF A PRODUCT JUNKIE

....................So True

:dollar:And that's why _'they'_ need to be on their best behavior


----------



## Charz

rosalindb

Nah I'm not doing a pre-paid card.

And accessing inventory is really important.

I realized that I have 3 and a half bottles of KBB hair milk left, and two bottles of shampoo.  I also have half a gallon of Jessicurl WDT and half a gallon of HV Moist 24/7 DC.

I will edit my list.


----------



## Charz

Hair
Three dye jobs with tip and light dusting $150x3 = $450
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose DC 8*6.34=$51 (from Vitaglo)
Re-up KCCC = $34 (with Tax)
Re-up KCKT $12x2 = $26 (with Tax)
Qhemet AOHC $16.50 = $18.00(with Tax)
Qhemet BRBC $16.00 = $18.00 (with Tax)
Dudley DRC-28 = $52 (with shipping)
Redken Extreme Line = $100 (with Tax)
New stuff/Other = $75 (with Tax)

Hair $824.00

Beauty
MAC = $500
Makeup Show/IMATS= $200
Re-up on Skincare/Peels =$150
Nail Polish = $100
Perfume = $200
Sephora Friends and Family =$200
Bath and Body= $150
Tattoo = $250

Total Beauty $1750

$2574 all together


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.....Maybe after the site goes down, I will do an Inventory too.

I know in the Fridge I have 5 Jars of HV Sitrinillah and about 8 Jars of MHC DC'er (various) and a 16 ounce Jar of Mozeke Avacado Hair Creme* that I just put in there

I think I'll do an inventory.  But I know if/when I do, I will want to kick my behind....so maybe that's why I won't do it.:buttkick:

Good list Charz  You have thangs all figured out.... 

Maybe I'm too much of an Impluse Shopper to have things detailed.  _Maybe I just buy on the spur of the moment w/o using any real thought or justification_erplexed

Hmmmm?????  I just analyzed myself


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BTW:

Jasmine Bath and Beauty has 25% off using the Hairluv Discount Code!

*excludes samples etc....* but includes just about most of everything......


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair

I'm sure your inventory isn't that bad   Anyway with your hair getting longer you will need all those products!

I still am not buying makeup until the Makeup Show in April.

I am not buying moisturizers/leave-in's until I am down to one bottle of KBB Hair Milk
I am not buying DC's until I am down to 20% of my Jessicurl Gallon
I am not buying any other products until I am down to 20% of those as well, like shampoos, oils, serums

Sometimes I feel like the world is gonna end and I need to stock up  But unless something is gonna be discontinued my thinking is flawed and irrational.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> IDareT'sHair
> 
> I'm sure your inventory isn't that bad   Anyway with your hair getting longer you will need all those products!
> 
> I still am not buying makeup until the Makeup Show in April.
> 
> *I am not buying moisturizers/leave-in's until I am down to one bottle of KBB Hair Milk
> I am not buying DC's until I am down to 20% of my Jessicurl Gallon
> I am not buying any other products until I am down to 20% of those as well, like shampoos, oils, serums*
> 
> Sometimes I feel like the world is gonna end and I need to stock up  But unless something is gonna be discontinued my thinking is flawed and irrational.



Charz

You are very structured/detailed.  I need to be more like that in the New Year instead of spending all crazy on mess I don't need.

Like, I still haven't received a shipping notice from AV-Gate.  I tried to throw her a bone because she was being crucified and look how that turned out! 

Imma be more 'structured' in the New Year.  Everyone in this thread is getting their acts together except for......lemme see.......me (of course) chebaby redecouvert Brownie518 Vonnieluvs08 robot. *they all still bad*  That's why I buy stuff, cause of them. 

_Everybody else_ seems to be good with the getting organized & spending less.


----------



## mkd

Charz, I agree.  When i find something I like, I  start to think I need to stock up to make sure I always have enough.


----------



## rosalindb

I saw the other thread about how much you plan to spend in 2011. I have no idea and had been thinking of recording how much I spend so will keep track from January next year.

Commercial Products: Aubrey Organics conditioners, will have to stock up at the end of 2011 and will probably order from vitaglo as I will need some BGA hair mask and they do not sell it in the UK yet 

Ingredients: Will have to restock on some staples such as bentonite clay, shea butter, a few oils and essential oils.

Hairdressers - I go to the girl who lives locally to get my hair recornrowed but she is going to university next September/October so I will have to go to hairdressers then which will be a little more expensive

Make up - very rarely wear it and then I only wear lipstick. I have had this lipstick for at least 3 years and I think I have only used it 3 times

Perfume: I have enough to last for a few years, that was a pj habit I picked up a few years ago and stopped using them as I got into natural products. I decided this year to start using them again in order to use them up. Once they are gone I will start making my own scented body oils


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, i see the site is back up. Nikos is going to skin me live because i don't like this lmao, i was getting use to the new one. oh well. Did my hair last night, i used the ghee and aohc to braid and my hair is nice and squishy today. This is my new winter combo. I also detangled with my paddle brush and i love it. Way better than using the detangling comb, i lost minimal hair and it was a breeze to detangle. Haven't used up anything and other than that i am relaxing, getting ready to go to work tonight.

Eta- my posts are showing up late, so don't mind the multiples.


----------



## La Colocha

Nikos is going to skin me alive because i don't like this, lmao. I like the other one better, oh well.


----------



## La Colocha

Nikos is going to skin me alive because i don't like this, lmao. I like the other one better, oh well.


----------



## Charz

MY SITE IS BACK!!!! <3 LHCF!!!!


----------



## Charz

LHCF is back to normal!!! YES!


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i havent done my hair yet. i dont have time to do a henna and twist my hair so i will do an amla, hibiscus, shikakai and brahmi treatment and then twist.
last night i purchased acai butter, avocado butter, cupuacu butter, shea butter, hemp oil and scent oil from camden grey.


----------



## chebaby

hey ladies
i havent done my hair yet. i dont have time to do a henna and twist my hair so i will do an amla, hibiscus, shikakai and brahmi treatment and then twist.
last night i purchased acai butter, avocado butter, cupuacu butter, shea butter, hemp oil and scent oil from camden grey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where the Debil did that Long Post Go?  Anyway, Hi Ladies....I see the site is back up.
This is getting old.

I used up a bunch of stuff today on my Hair...Let's see

1 Tube of Tigi Dumb Blonde
1 Jar of Jasmine Ultra Nourish
1 Jar of Jasmine Rebuilder

Prepping my Hair big-time for this relaxer on Friday.  I will be using Coconut Oil most of this week to make sure my hair/ends errthang is well coated.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

....................


----------



## IDareT'sHair




----------



## IDareT'sHair




----------



## La Colocha

T if you can read this, the posts take forever, i may try later on or tomorrow to get back on.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Check it Out:  *rolls eyes* I just went on Marie Dean's Site (just being nosy and to see if I saw NEThang about a possibility of a BF Sale/Discount.....

Okay....Why are they on Vacation from November 15th to December 3rd???? Who does that. *frown*

These on-line folx are a HOTMESS.  *frown*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

While the site was down, I bought 2 Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioners from Curlmart.

They have 20% until tomorrow.

I also bought something from Jasmine w/her 25% _pre_ BF Discount


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll ----

I looked at Camden Grey.  One good thing is you can buy small amounts of Butta' and not a 1 Pound Minimum   *LOL*


----------



## La Colocha

T i don't think the mention works anymore, at least for right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Girl, I will "Edit" those repeat when that's fixed *frown* and fix that "MENTION"

Ya'll know I was wearin' that out!


----------



## La Colocha

It will be fixed, i wasn't expecting the site to be up until tomorrow, it will all be back to normal soon.


----------



## La Colocha

Yeah you shole was ,lmao. Burnin that ish all the way up. lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Uh. Huh.  If you say so...... *rolls eyes* _about it being fixed & back to normal_

Me tearin' up that Mention Key prolly burned it out!


----------



## La Colocha

Girl im teasin with you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Girl, I wo' out that Mention Feature!


----------



## rosalindb

I got my hair cornrowed today. I applied cupuacu butter before I left and my hair feels so soft. The girl commented that it felt really nice and it was easy for her to cornrow


----------



## Brownie518

So, pretty much back to normal now, huh? We'll see...

Anyway, I ended up not doing my hair again since I was sick. I'll just have to wait until Wednesday. I'll use my Smooth Infusion set, see how I like that. 

I've started a list of the products I have on hand. I'm moving some stuff around at home so I've been reorganizing some shelves, and that makes it easier. I want a complete list by the end of the month so I can see what I'll need to stock up on and what needs to get used up and done. I want to go into the New Year with a stash of staples so I don't have to do any buying (and browsing) for a couple of months.


----------



## Brownie518

I just typed a long a$$ post and it disappeared...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Girl, that happened to me....I was like *confused*

Anyway, Imma try to see if this posts.  We'll have to 'talk' once things are back to normal.  I am looking forward going into 2011 with a lighter list of vendors I purchase from.  I know some of them will be eliminated or only purchased from on a small scale.

Not sure who those are yet, but I will be making it happen definitely after BF.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Tryna' decide if I will order the Christine Gant Herbal Rich Hair butter(s) especially since I ordered the Green Tea Butter & the Horsetail Butter.  I may pass on a CG Order altogether.

Just thinking....................


----------



## Brownie518

okay, so my posts did go through. lol

I'm so bored here at work right now.


----------



## mkd

I didn't expect the site to be up again until tomorrow.  I keep wanting to hit thank and like.  I have to get used to the old format again.  My hair is a HAM.  i am about to try to do some twists or bantu knots on dry hair and take them down tomorrow.


----------



## chebaby

T, i purchased 1lb of acai and shea butter and everything else i got 8oz. i have so many blends in my mind i cant wait to get it out.
next week i will purchase some burdock root powder, marshmallow powder, some more ayurvedic powder and some murumuru butter, maybe some emu oil(it sure is pricey though i might have to let that go. people want me to make stuff for them which im looking forward to but i dont want to get in the habit of using emu oil).
i also want that horsetail butter because i have a very nice butter blend in mind with that. oh and some carrot seed oil.  thats all, not much


----------



## chebaby

i got lazy and just put my hair in about 7 big braids for a braid out. i wont be surprised if it doesnt come out right lol. its been forever since i tried a braid out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chebaby, You are becoming quite a "Mixtress"  I am very Proud of You.  You are really giving lots of 'thought' to your new personal product line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

There are some really interesting Butters & Oils out there and alot of sites that sell them.   

Today, I added some Wheat Germ Oil in my Conditioner.  I will be using Oils as part of our mini Oil Challenge for adding to DC'ers, HOTS, Rinses etc....  

Using EVCO this week.


----------



## Brownie518

Those are some nice ingredients there, Che.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm surprised this thing is up and semi-functional.

T-don't be blaming me for your spending habits. LoL! I'm surely one of the ones who is rethinking this whole online/hair purchasing.  I keep looking at my closet and know I don't need another thing at this point. Esp when that Gallon of WDT keeps checking me out "saying open me".

I'm definitely curbing my spending in 2011.  I'm trying to figure out who my fave product lines are and only purchase during sales (SSI, Komaza,maybe HV).  I don't think I'm giving up on handmade products because my natural hair has done so much better with them then as far as DCs and stylers.  I could use Tresemme Naturals as a cowash my hair loved that stuff.  I sit down and do my list this week since I'm off.


----------



## redecouvert

hello ladies
so I've been trying to post and it has been so frustrating..
at some point I realized that my subscription was expired, so I renewed, typed a long message and poof gone..oh well
just wanted to say hi
and Idaret's hair" I've been trying to answer your pm all weekend...lol but w/o any success.
I used up 2 products this weekend 
basically i am going to try to only indulge at oyin..but who knows between today and black friday...lol


----------



## redecouvert

I guess I Can't edit my post...
where are the thank you and like buttons?


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin all, when i did my hair i used suave almond and shea conditioner mixed with qhem's softning serum and my hair felt really good. I also realized that i can't shampoo so often like i do. I can tell a big difference in my hair just co-washing. I finally settled on my bf stuff from qhem. The ghee and another serum, i won't need anything else, as much as i would like to try her new dc when it comes out, i don't need it. My bottle of suave is almost gone and i can call it a staple. Love that stuff.


----------



## chebaby

hey everyone. im up really early today.
anyway im going to stopby whole foods today and see how much their EOs cost. maybe i can find some vitamin E oil too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Che!

Girl, I can't believe you're AWAKE!  You are serious about mixing this stuff up aren't you?

Grow Girl!  This is exciting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Morning everyone.  Wanted to see if I can get up in here!  It was very frustrating and I needed to talk to Ya'll last night.  *LOL*

Nothing's going on.  Just slathered EVCO on my Hair.  I lost alot of hair this time.  Prolly a mini Setback (but I don't want to claim it).  The matting and the SSK's were horrible and my hair feels 'lighter'.

I'm anxious to see how the switch back to _No-Lye_ will work out for me.  For some reason, my hair just did not do well with _Lye_ or maybe it was from all My FAILED Self-Attempts at Relaxing....

Who knows......if this _No-Lye_ doesn't work out, will I attempt to 'Transition'?  Something to think about.

I guess I'm ranting, so I need to get moving.....

Have a Great Day Ladies.


----------



## chebaby

girl i went to bed early and now i cant sleep. its good practice though because i agreed to work someone else shift tomorrow, what was i thinking, so i have to be up extra early tomorrow too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Girl, and I'm sitting here like I ain't got no where to go. *LOL* Imma a HOTMESS.  I feel like I didn't have a weekend and now it's over. *sigh*


----------



## chebaby

T, you lost a lot of hair detangling?
maybe the coconut oil just make your hair feel lighter. im with you, dont claim a set back. and if it tries to claim you run the other way


----------



## chebaby

i feel like i didnt have a weekend either. i need a vaca so bad but i cant afford to take one with all the cut backs. they are making me crazy.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I was bad and gave in and ordered from Camden Grey.  I got Avocado butter, shea butter, acai butter, wheat germ oil, rice bran oil, hemp seed oil.  I will make a new face butter with this and some left over butters and add to my DCs and cowash.  The shipping was $13 UPS Ground which was 35% of the total price. I'll only being ordering this stuff every 6mos if that.

BF shopping is still a toss up.

I feel a cold coming on so I wont be washing until the weekend.  Need a cute formal style for Saturday.  Any ideas?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

T- I bet it isn't that bad.  Wait until your corrective.  My detangling looks like I could make a wig at times.  Don't worry...that will make it worse.


----------



## chebaby

so i took my braids out and it looked cute but there was hibiscus powder everywhere. guess i didnt rinse good enough. so i co washed with tresseme curl and then did a quick 5 minute condition with spiral solutions deep conditioner, this time it didnt tangle my hair. however because its like puttingshea butter on wet hair after i rinsed my hair was so weighed down. so i put giovanni direct on my ends along with coconut confidence and dried in a towel for 5 minutes.
then i twisted in medium twists using bee mine curly butter and luscious moisturizer. i hop i can leave these in for a full week.


----------



## chebaby

vonnie i as pissed when i ordered from camden grey and saw $13 shipping. i will get most of my butters from that whole suplly website from now on. they have free shipping. only thing is they dont have all the butters and you have to order a pound. thats not too bad once you know which butters you will love.


----------



## natura87

I bought a bottle of HEHH,Aussie Moist conditioner, yogurt and honey so that I can make a DC. I still have my box braids in.


----------



## natura87

I've been slacking like crazy and I've found some split ends. Not cool.


----------



## Shay72

Hey everyone! It's been a minute and no I haven't had my laptop fixed yet. I've missed the board a little bit but not as much as I thought I would. I will say I miss people on the board but not the board exactly. I'm actually enjoying reading books and getting things done . I have used up a ton of stuff and so far only have bought sunshine. I also noticed that since my Target has turned into a Super Target that they have the Curls, Miss Jessie's, Shea Moisture, and Jane Carter stuff .

I've used up--Oyin's Honey Hemp, bentonite clay, Shea Moisture Deep Moisture Masque, SSI Okra Reconstructor, Millcreek Keratin conditioner, and some other stuff but I don't have my book in front of me. All will be a repurchase except Millcreek Keratin


----------



## Shay72

Okay I see pm's aren't working.


----------



## Charz

My bottom layer is mole length now. From my mole to my waist is 6-7 inches.


----------



## Ltown

Oh snap and I the only one that did not know the site was up. I did not order anything I do need some henna and maybe shea butter. 
Charz did you get me message?  I use Aubrey and will continue. I don't need anything on BF I'm probably make the trip to Silver Spring just to be nosey. What the Thanksgiving plan? I'm going to hop around to people house and if it's cold stay home. I'm not cooking, I waste so much $$ for dd and I that I need to stop cooking all together.


----------



## Charz

ltown I keep on getting some 500 error when I try to check!


----------



## robot.

Ms T sent me quite the "care package"! 

So many goodies, my two natural roommates poked their noses in and said "ooh what'd you get this time?" 

Thanks so much, T!


----------



## La Colocha

For those who are trying to read pm's try again. I couldn't get into mine earlier and now i can.


----------



## chebaby

my thanksgiving will be spent at work 
any who my buttersnbars came today. that jar of conditioning mask is heavy. i mean really heavy for a conditioner. i know its clay but dang, no wonder people say it stretches their hair. i hope it doesnt stretch my hair but if it does im sure its temporary.
i also got my bhringraj powder. cant wait to make an oil with it.


----------



## Ltown

Charz, it's probably gone since the forum changed.  I can't access the site from work hope that goes away.


----------



## mkd

Che, that buttersnbars conditioner sounds great! I am going to order it next time I order shea from there.


----------



## Ltown

I still can't PM, there is still errors with the system I could not edit my last post but hey we are back up. Che, what/where did you order this at butternbars? That where I got my last order of shea butter.


----------



## bronzebomb

Ltown - What's in Silver Spring?


----------



## Charz

ltown, when you come to Silver Spring we should do lunch and go to the shop!


----------



## Brownie518

Hey, Shay!! Nice to see you back. So you got that Sunshine, huh? LOL

I just tried to 'Go Advanced' and got an error. Oh well. Anyway, I'm just about done with my Christmas shopping.Waiting on good electronics deals. I should finish next week. 

As for BF hair shopping, I might just get HV, Qhem, and stuff from Curlmart. I'd get CJ and MHC from there.


----------



## chebaby

mkd, i hope i like the mask. ellepixie(denimpixie from youtube) said its the best deep conditioner shes tried.

Ltown, i ordered the conditioning mask from buttersnbars. its a rhassoul conditioner.

bronzebomb, there is a store in silver spring that sell all the natural handmade products we like. darcys, donna marie, myhoneychild, CURLS, bee mine and more.

Charz, i wanna me up tooooo lmao.


----------



## Shay72

I can see/read pms but I can't send them. I will try again later or tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Shay

Your Ears musta' been burning!  Welcome Back Girlie!  We Missed You!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies.....except Nikos *rolls eyes* *LOL* 

This site is a hotmess.

Robot I'm glad you got your package.  I found a coupla' other things.  I kept your address so I will send it later.  Trust, I know what it is like to be a struggling College Student. *LOL*

I'm getting ready to rub some Coconut Oil on my Hair.  Yeah, I did lose alot of hair this time between the stretch and my failed attempt at Self-Relaxing with all the Matted Hair, Tangles & Knots....Not a Good Outcome for me.

Imma keep workin' with it tho'.


----------



## chebaby

T, im  at you saying except nikkos 

you have me wanting to start on my coconut oil this week. it solid now though. so i guess ill have to sit it in a bowel of hot water.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Nothing up with me hair related.  Think I'll do my inventory tonight since I'm trying to keep this cold at bay.

I'm being selfish this year for the holidays.  I've been giving this house buying some serious thought and prayer and buying gifts doesn't fit into the budget.  I'm thinking about canceling my Camden Grey order since that wasn't in the budget for the month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 

I looked at your latest Haul.  Girl, I told you were a Bad Influence.  *LOL*


----------



## Ltown

Che, thanks
Charz, definately are you off this Fri? 
I think my old link to the forum is jack so I need to save new addy! 
T, I'm send you something too! 
My Target finally started selling kinky curly custard, so I did stock on the leave in, got enough shampoo, there was no custard which I don't like anyway. 

Bronzebomb, you are in Bmore! We should definately have at least a Use1 DMV meet up (lol) I don't know if the smiley working.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks Ltown..........


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

T- I'm showing serious self restraint.  I was ready to tear up TNS, CG, and WSP on butter and oils. I only spent $50 after shipping.  I knew I wasn't going to mix up butters like I did last year.  I still have 1 in the freezer and one I just started using since I used up my Jasmine's.

I'm trying not to be an emotional shopper.  My student loan payments just depressed me.


----------



## La Colocha

I can't quote so to everybody who is sick, lmao. Invest in vicks portable steam inhaler. They are about $10. at walgreens, you add hot water to it and a vicks vapo pad and inhale the fumes. It has helped me a lot to break up cold, especially with my sinuses.


----------



## La Colocha

This is the one that i have and the vapors last for a while so you can keep using it on and off, even after the water has cooled down. Vicks


----------



## chebaby

im not sick and i hope to keep it that way since i wont be co washing daily like i did last year.


----------



## La Colocha

Well finally and hopefully have a reggie down that i can stick with and tame the pj.

For protective styles, use qhemets ghee and aohc
to maintain moisture use knot today and castor oil, or knot today and softning serum
Baggy in the house especially in the winter for a few hours a day.
for ponytails or buns use conditioner and castor oil
co wash- 3x a month then clarify on the 4th week of the month
trim every 6 months
tea tree and grapeseed pomade on scalp

Products in rotation and hopefully staples that i can stick with

knot today
castor and moringa softning serum
aohc
detangling ghee
tea tree and grapeseed pomade
castor oil
suave almond and shea butter conditioner
elucence clarifying shampoo

And head and shoulders only when my scalp acts up, hopefully not often as its been doing just fine for a few weeks now.


----------



## Ltown

La, that does look like a good regimen and most of the products are local.

Vonnie, you ask about hairstyle how about pinned up in the back with some curls, twist as bang or on something on forehead. 

I keep losing post so this site is not done yet with up grade.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to use up more stuff.


----------



## La Colocha

Thanks L, i find myself having deja vu all over again because i did this at the same time last year. But i have only and excuse for a few like sunshine and tw mist have changed ingredients or were inconsistant. Hoping i can really stick to something this time and move forward in my hair journey.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks a Great Point La!  I hope I can stick with a Solid Regi throughout this winter too and recover from my Set-Back.


----------



## Brownie518

Thanks, La. Your last suggestion worked wonders for me so I'm gonna get one of those. I am feeling so much  better but I know I need that thing. Thanks!!!


----------



## Charz

Chebaby- Def we should all meet up

ltown- sorry I work on Fridays and on Friday night I am going out for my friends birthday. How bout this weekend?

I think I'm kinda set for next year lol. It would be great if I didn't have to buy any hair products. But I prolly will haha. I am def getting some of those Redken Chemistry Shots!


----------



## Charz

La, so you wash your hair once a week?


----------



## Brownie518

T, you somethin' else, girl, talkin' 'bout "except Nikos"!!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thank you Ltown.  I was thinking of something updo like. I'll research it some more and see if  I can find a tutorial on yt.

I haven't felt like getting off the couch so nothing has gotten done.  I need to grease my scalp tonight and moisturize.  I think next time I do twists I'll add a lil KCCC since they have been getting frizzie quick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Girl..........I'm tired of Nikos mess *LOL*


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Me too T!!


----------



## Brownie518

I can't  believe Thanksgiving is next week already!!!

If my boss gives me Saturday off, I'm going to use my Redken Smooth Down Chemistry shot.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't believe there are any "Pre" Thanksgiving Sales.  Now, I'm starting to be 'doubtful' what these e-Sellers are thinking.  I know, if it were me.....I'd be offering 'specials' now and until times got better.

I'd be the 1st one to come out with my Sale Prices.....meh

I guess I just really don't need anything.  I am ready to buy -- but nobody's ready to SELL. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Charz

Get Luscious, Luminous Locks With Redken Chemistry


----------



## IDareT'sHair

My Curlmart shipped.  I might buy something else from them.  Today is their last day for 20%.


----------



## robot.

this site is irking my nerves. they needa stop changing ish and leave well enough alone.

i've been trying to rave about the nbd vanilla bean mask!  holy grail/staple status from the first use alone!


----------



## Charz

Ms. Terri I think that is part of their plan. If we had time to think, i'm sure we would make wiser decisions. If they make us wait till the last moment to find out about the sell, then we will spend in a flurry because of impulse buying.


----------



## chebaby

thanksgiving is next week  dang time is moving fast. it seem like it was just january, but im not complaining about getting some good food. and i think a cousin i havent seen in like 10+ years is coming down. that would be nice.

anywho i got an email from sunshine and thinking about placing an order, but i just made an order for butters.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Great Analogy Charz.  But I Ain't Feelin' it.  I do want my Qhemet tho'.  Truthfully, I could live w/o SSI & HV if they don't come on with something. *side eye*

It's becoming pretty uneventful for me.  The longer it goes.  I can actually pay some bills with the money I was going to spend and call it a day. *frowns*

I did get:

1lb of Horsetail Butter/ 1lb Green Tea Butter
Joico Chelating Shampoo
2 Oyin Honey Hemp *Curlmart's 20%
Jasmine Avacado & Silk 25%
Claudie Protein & DC'er 20%

So Technically, I've done BF *LOL*


----------



## mkd

Damn Che, I want to order that butternbars DC right now.  maybe i should just go ahead and order it.  Its not expensive.


----------



## chebaby

no its not expensive at all and i cant wait to use it. only thing is its thick thick thick. and i can only imagine how hard it will be to put on and rinse off. like i cant even describe to you how thick it is. maybe when it hits water it softens or something, i dont know lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Che:  Does ButtersNBars ever have a Sale?


----------



## Brownie518

Charz, I keep reading the greatest reviews on the Chemistry Shots! I can't wait to use it. Which one are you going to get? After I see how it works, I want to try mixing them, too. 

Every time I try to post, I get an error. I have to hit refresh for it to show. You all getting the same thing??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll Guess What?  That Girl that use to do my Hair called me last night.  I was sitting here and saw her name/number come up and she left a message.

"She was just thinking about me......."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie YES --- I am Getting the Exact Same Thing.

"ROLLS EYES*


----------



## natura87

I've got to come up with a solid reggie, right now I just go with the flow and I think that could lead to a setback. since I've started working I haven't really had the time like I used to, and while protective styles are great I have even begun to slack in that area.


----------



## Brownie518

BF lists:

Hairveda
 1 Methi Step 1
 2 Methi Step 2
 2 MoistPRO
 1 Hydrasilica Spritz

Qhemet
 2 AOHC
 1 Ghee
 2 Castor Moringa serum

Curlmart I'll use their discount to get some Curl Junkie and MHC, if MHC doesn't have her own sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I have Carts for:

MyHoneyChild --- She "said" she was having a BF Sale
HV
Qhemet
SSI
KomazaHairCare
*Jasmine --*she is currently having Sales*
*Claudie
*Ayvurnaturals
*BrownButterBeauty aka Christine Gant


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BROWNIE -- I e-mailed you!


----------



## La Colocha

T and brownie your welcome, and charz yes i wash 1x a week. I have to or my head will rebel. To anyone who is interested i read on another site that darcy's bf sale will be 25% off like last year.


----------



## chebaby

T, i dont think buttersnbars are having a sale. their stuff is already cheap. however they do have this contest going on where you send them a pic of your henna hair and you can win all this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh Yeah, I have a Darcy's Cart too.  I can always get want I want from Curlmart.  i.e. the pumpkin seed and the lemon transitioning hair creme.

The only thing I can't get is that Cherry Kernel Oil ---- It's Super DELISH!  Oh....and the DC'er.


----------



## chebaby

T, the lady that called, is that the one who messed you up or the one that was going to do your hair?


----------



## mkd

I am thinking about going back to roller setting or the winter.  I am over twist outs.  I have been doing them for a long time.  But i have noticed that my ends are doing really well with them.  I am going to start trimming every six months instead of every 3 or 4.


----------



## La Colocha

Night ladies, off to hell, oops i mean to work lmao.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Girl, the one that lead me >>HERE<< You know the one that sends the Cards, that overprocessed, doubleprocessed and poorly neutralized my hair.  *rolls eyes*

Chile IK her B-Hind is missin' me.  *LOL*  

I went weekly, sometimes _twice a week._  Now You Know that was Some Crazy, Stupid, Ignat Cash right there.  *LOL*


----------



## mkd

I do  think I  want to order from darcys for BF.  I want the more of the pumpkin conditioner and the cherry kernel oil i think.  I was going to get it from the store here but i dont think she has the oil.


----------



## mkd

LMAO at La.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

See mk -- Now you are making me want that oil.  It's Lovely.  I just Love it.


----------



## chebaby

lol T, yea she missing you. once sometimes 2x a week she missing you 
serves her right. im gonna need these stylist to learn something about hair. other than how to lay it to the side lol.

mkd, i might get some darcys pumpkin conditioner too. its between that and oyin honey hemp because they both act the same on my hair.


----------



## chebaby

oh and my hair has settled and it is now brown lmao. henna is crazy with the color. red one week and brown the next. i like it though and i think its because ive been adding amla and hibiscus to the henna which already have amala in it.


----------



## robot.

che (i can't quote you), i am DONE with sunshine. done done done.

too unreliable, never has a full store, changes the ingredients without notice, had grains in my first order, second order spilled in the package, i am DONE. 

shame because i loved the sunshines (especially hello sweet thang) but it is just too unprofessional for me. i'm through.


----------



## mkd

T, i love that oil too.  Its the ONLY oil that doesn't make my hair greasy.  I am going to try the one you said was light and transparent though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Che:

Girl, Yeah.  If I had a Big Meeting or a "date" I'd roll up in there Twice a Week like a Fool.

Yeah.....that nvmnd.  She miss me.  *LOL* Twice a Week SMH.  Just throwing away Money! (as my mother would say).

Girl, and you're right....Henna is crazy.  It does take a few days/week for it to fully oxidize.


----------



## Ltown

Charz, I busy this weekend too going to play Sat afternoon then suppose to go to Q party in Crystal city. We'll hook up soon, yes old girl party too! 

Vonnie here is a couple I was looking at this weekend: 
sunflower143(I think she a member here)
Africian export has some good styles. 

There was another but I can't find it but need too!

I'm going to sleep chat tomorrow have a great evening!


----------



## chebaby

robot that is crazy. the coconut confidence i have now had grits and grains in it which i dont like but the product is moisturizing. but you are right, all the changes and things is unprofessional. and i can mix the ingredients myself. but the scent is amazing. ive always liked sunshine more than coconut confidence though.

T, thats like my mom would say. when someone does you wrong "they gonna always need you before you need them" or in this case "come crawling back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd  Yeah that Kukui Nut Oil is super light.  Extremely transparent.

Robot:  IK what you mean about unprofessional vendors.  I would let her know it spilled to see if she'll correct the problem.  _Alot of these vendors lurk in this particular thread_.
I said something about a 'product' a while back and the vendor e-mailed me and asked me "what didn't I like and why I didn't like it etc......" But she also offered to 'fix' the problem.

So......I said all that to say, alot of them do lurk.  I was surprised and embarrassed, because I love her stuff (generally) and I never woulda' imagined, she read my post & knew "Who" I was *LOL*


----------



## Brownie518

La, you are too funny! But I know how you feel!!

Another boring night here at work. I just finished watching a basketball game (shhh). I guess I'll see if there are any good deals on cameras out there.


----------



## robot.

hell yeah i told her and hell nah she ain't fix it.  i could tell she was tired of dealing with me, but it's really not my fault your products are giving me so many issues.

the confidence wasn't a hit for me, but i bought a bunch to give to my friend who loves it while she was away at school. and the jar was half empty and oil spilled _everywhere_. i didn't want to give it to her like that. and this was a while ago. i need to check my jars to make sure they haven't molded - didn't she add water without a preservative? i knew something was "off" about the texture. 

like i said, i'm done. noooo more of my $$$$ !


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Che:  Yeah Girl, I'm just glad she didn't send me one of her 'creepy' friendship cards.  She certainly Was Not A Friend.  I would still be with her, if she would have admitted her mistake and offered to "Correct" the Problem OR Offered some Free Conditioners or something.

She was Haughty and Arrogant and Just Plain Nasty & Rude.  And I had been going to her over 5 years.  

And before this incident I had been with her about 5-6 years previously on a weekly basis.  So, it wasn't like we were "Strangers" *FROWN*


----------



## mkd

Che, do you have a diffuser?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Robot:  That's how that Ori Played Me (and Vonnie).  She REFUSED to Fix either of our Concerns/Problems with her Product(s).  That was so unfortunate, because she had a hit with me (the Golden Jojoba Hydrating Conditioner) I hate to give her that Shout Out, but that was some good stuff right there.

She Ruined it for me tho' with that Funky Attitude.  So, I know what you mean.


----------



## robot.

first time i had issues, Sunshine was AMAZING! she sent me full size replacements and included sample sizes of her new scents AND a store credit. i was humbled by her willingness to correct the issue.

so it's not the service that's the problem, its the products. they're just too dang inconsistent. but BOTH are important for me to become a repeat customer.

and now i wish i hadn't looked at the ori site. some of those products sound nice.


----------



## chebaby

T, thats a mess. you were with her for 5 years and she couldnt even correct a wrong. if i were a stylist and messed up, even if i didnt want to say i was wrong, if someone had been with me for that long i would have done everything to correct the problem with no issue.

robot, im mad she didnt correct the issues like its your fault the stuff spilled.

mkd, i have a  diffuser but i have only used it once which was last weekend. i did a wash and go with AO MM gelly and needed it to dry fast. i only used it for about 5 minutes. its not something i would use often.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Robot:  I have a coupla' duplicates.  I'll send you something, next time I send you something.

Hope that made sense *LOL*


----------



## chebaby

yea i cant lie, that ori conditioner was one of the best co wash conditioners ive used.


----------



## robot.

i understand  thanks, T! i should find something nice to send you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Robot:  Girl, You BET NOT SEND nothing this way..........I'm trying to downsize *LOL*


----------



## robot.

it was gonna be food, maybe.


----------



## Brownie518

Ya'll stop talking about that Ori conditioner!!!!!!


----------



## chebaby

i cant wait until my butters come. i ordered vanilla scent too 
i hope the acai is a soft butter. oh and the cupuacu butter too. i hat playing around with hard butters which is why i got a whole bag of cocoa butter i aint touched yet.


----------



## *fabulosity*

T!!! What is wrong with the curlmart code???? I thought it was good until tonight... I literally had a break down... and almost threw the pc at the wall... 

"I'm a junkie" for real... oh well guess I'm waiting for bf.. for the extra 10% (25% instead of 15%)...

I'm so sad.. thought I was gonna have my new CJ haul... sniffle.


----------



## Brownie518

Fab, that coupon says until the 15th, code FB20...I was trying to paste it here but no go.


----------



## chebaby

Fab, im mad you came on here outta nowhere to ask about a code  you musta really been mad. i feel ya though. curl junkie will have you going crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

See Fab.....You shoulda' bought your stuff Saturday/Last night.  *LOL*  It did say until the 15th.  So, you should still be able to use it.

ROBOT: No!  Do not send anything this way but your prayers.  Thank You.

Brownie:  FB 20 worked fine for me.  Thanks Again for the TIP.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Are some REAL CURL JUNKIES!  JUUUUNNNNKKKKIEEEESSSS 

That Code worked fine.  That's how I got my Oyin Handmade 20%.


----------



## *fabulosity*

I promise y'all this is what I kept getting... I knew I should've ordered last night!!!

 Error     

You have entered an incorrect coupon code !
This coupon does not exist, has been disabled or has expired. 

Please contact administrator and report the error(s).  



Che.. I have to take a break from y'all pushers.. but Aunt T called me from the dead with a 20% curlmart code...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That's Right Che.  She (Fab) Ain't thought about Giving Us a Shout Out or Nothing!  Only about a CODE.  I feel insulted. *sad* She cut straight to the point.  No Hello's or nothin'

*LOL* *Rolls Eyes*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Girl, Ain't said "Hi I was thinkin' bout ya'll"  She Jumped in Screamin' 'bout some Coupon Code.

Hi Mrs. Fabulosity.  Great to see you.  How are things.  Hope you had a fantastic weekend.

*Junkie*


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hello..

Now y'all fix the damn code... 

 

You know I love you all....

As my DH said.. "those (them) people on the computer ain't got you doing nothing but spending money..." ... and lord knows he's right...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BROWNIE:  I know.  I got to let that Ori Golden Jojoba Go.  *LOL*  It's Over.


----------



## chebaby

Fab, did you try it with caps lock on or off, spaces, no spaces? sometimes they are sensitive like that.

and dont go blaming us about being pusha i aspire to be like you ole Fab one


----------



## *fabulosity*

I got about one more use of the Ori daily deep conditioner left.. and then on to the golden jojoba... I got the rest of them "debils" on the way out .... I hate Ori was such a ******..... I would so rebuy that conditioner.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

FAB:  Girl, look.  All you have to do is contact Curlmart.  Tell them you have/had the 20% Code and it's not letting you enter it.  They will Honor it.  *side eye*

Tell DH --- You the Main One.  We just followin' You.  *LOL*  But He already know......


----------



## chebaby

Fab at least your DH acknowledge us. my SO say yall are just voices in my head and dont exist


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Fab:  Girl, the Golden Jojoba Hydrating is the TRUFF.  (Ain't it Che?)  

Yeah, she was just plain nasty like ain't gon' be no more money comin' her way.  Didn't make any sense.  I'd prolly be on my 99th Bottle if she woulda' ack right.  She had me.  But she lost me. *LOL*


----------



## *fabulosity*

Oh hush.. this is blasphemy...
I knowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww Che and T ain't talking about me... I am not even on y'alls radar AT ALL.... 

Che dun bought sold.. bought sold.. bought .. gave away.. and rebought like every product...

And T.. we still trying to figure out if T is swimming like Scrooge McDuck in a coupla houses worth of products..

I am trying to get better.. I'm like that feen that keeps going to rehab trying to get better.. and then keeps going back and hanging out with other feens.. and believes that they're better....lmao... bc they only hit it once.  

Sorry we watched New Jack City the other day...lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Che:  I know Ya'll exist.  My Head Can't Be this Messed Up!  *LOL*  Unless.....Ya'll are the Money Snatchers from Outer Space......Cause Ya'll Shol' keep me spending Money.


----------



## chebaby

i so wish i could quote right now lmao. how you gonna tell the whole U1B1 team that i done rebought every product maaaaaannnnnn. i had to make sure they sill didnt work

and T, man that was a great conditioner. great moisture and slip, though i cant remember the scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Look Fabulous --- Contact Curlmart in the a.m. (they're as nice as can be) and give them your sob story about how you tried to use the code blah, blah, blah.  They might let you use that code FB20. 

And gon' & get yo' stuff.

Lemme know if it works.  They are usually very, very accommodating.......


----------



## *fabulosity*

Seriously now back to the code... yall make a sample cart.. you know like you all usually do... .. does the code work for you???

Che.. I.died about your SO. 

I think DH thinks T is my hair pimp..... lmao... 

But it is luxurious... (and mine...) but for real.. I've gotten out of control. A friend came to visit and was like you really need some help. That's what motivated me to start catalogging and selling some stuff. I just want my CJ products and I'm done.. I"ve already told MKD not to let buy any more poo... (1 category at a time...)


----------



## chebaby

thats what im saying T, i know yall exist. unless this is a ......conspiracy to rebuild the economy.


----------



## robot.

yes ma'am


----------



## chebaby

awww she done snitched about the sample cart that T be doing(cause i have never done that )
hey hey hey, friends tell me all the time i need help. you think i listen to them _every time_ they claim im crazy. noooooo!!!


----------



## Brownie518

Che, you have me dyin' right now!!! LOL!! 

*cough* Tried the sample cart and no go with the FB20 code...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Che:  Girl, wouldn't that be scary??????  If None of Us Existed.  *LOL*  It's time for me to go to bed......... 

WAIT:  Fab is the Main One buyin' stuff.  I don't care if she don't come up in here but once a month....behind the scenes she is a buying sensation!  Who told us about Marie Dean = Fab Who Told Us about XYZ = Fab.  GUILTY!  Show DH this Post.

Good idea tho' Fab about the Cataloging.  Smart.


----------



## chebaby

Fab, i just did one of them sample carts you just hipped me to and it didnt work for me either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chile Ya'll Know I'll make a Sample Cart in a Minute *LOL*  And get all the way to:  PAY NOW and back that Sucka' Out *LOL*

I am the Queen of sample cart making *LOL*


----------



## Brownie518

Ok, have a good night, ladies. This site keeps logging me off and giving me errors. I'm in no mood right now. See ya'll tomorrow!


----------



## chebaby

T, did you see the movie with that white girl that used to be married to tom cruise. the one where through the whole movie there were ghost after her. and then you find out she the one that dead??? what if this is like that. maybe we think each other are real but really THEY just want us to THINK we are real


----------



## Brownie518

If I go get the Ori Golden Jojoba, ya'll better not say a word...


----------



## chebaby

brownie dont do iiiiiiiittttttt!!!!!! (only cause i cant allow myself to do it right now)
blame it on Fab


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Honey....I will build me a Cart out of nothingness.........

I got more Carts out there for Black Friday than the Parking Lot at Walmart on the First of the Month!


----------



## chebaby

@ cart out of nothingness. i feel ya  even though i just found out about the sample carts today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Che:  That's some freaky stuff.  We exist. *pinches myself* anyway, you've seen robot. & charz and charz has seen redecouvert, day36, optimus, etc....So.....We Do Exist.

I'm going to bed.  Che got me trippin'. *LOL*

BROWNIE:  Girl, don't get it.  *side eye*


----------



## *fabulosity*

Y'all are nuts... Imma need you to get a reality show.... 

Was that movie called the "others"????

I sent them an email.... 

And I just thought about this.. y'all will never try to clown me "talking about no you didn't just walk up on here without speaking..." like we in real life...  

I love you ladies... good night princesesss... I'll communicate how the code email works... if not it was an omen that I should be waiting because everything I'm getting is gonna be 25% off next Friday.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Che:  Oh Yeah, Charz saw Ltown cause they did a Swap.  So.....we're "REAL"


----------



## *fabulosity*

PS.. I can't deal with this site. I have been trying to answer PM's for days... but it won't let me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Girl........don't even go there about this site.  *ROLLS EYES and Logs Off*


----------



## chebaby

YES the others!!! thats what its called. and how did YOU just happen to know the name of the movie??? *side eye*

T, you remind me of that commercial with the bunny and i think santa, and he says "they do exist"  yall got me tripping tonight lmao.


----------



## Brownie518

Ok, I didn't get the Ori...............yet!!!


----------



## Brownie518

This effed up site and ya'll with all your existentialist talk is killin me tonight!!


----------



## chebaby

yall better leave this site alone before nikkos comes out. he writing all yall names down on a list who keep dogging this jacked up site.


----------



## Brownie518

Che, you probably right, too. Let me hush...


----------



## Brownie518

I'm still laughing at T 'building a cart out of nothingness!!!' LOL


----------



## chebaby

brownie, i may be right about nikkos or about us not existing?


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> T, did you see the movie with that white girl that used to be married to tom cruise. the one where through the whole movie there were ghost after her. and then you find out she the one that dead??? what if this is like that. maybe we think each other are real but really THEY just want us to THINK we are real


 
Che, I seen it Nicole Kidman (Others) it had me too Charz and I met at Oyin bottling, and heck we know T real because Ms. Santa always send nice packages and gift. 

Why am I up, well it seems to happen on Monday and I have school tonight so I'll be sleepy at work/school today.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Honey....I will build me a Cart out of nothingness.........
> 
> *I got more Carts out there for Black Friday than the Parking Lot at Walmart on the First of the Month!*



Yay we can quote again,, this right here had me dyin.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yay we can quote again,, this right here had me dyin.



Girl.....Who?  I am Carted Down.  I got Crazy-Stupid Carts and No Money....

_cough. *just like them folx at walmart rollin' 3-4 carts deep...errrbody got a cart..da' baby in the walker got a cart, grandma got a cart, littl' ray-ray got a cart*_

How do we know Nikos Exist?


----------



## La Colocha

Lmao t, you are crazy, leave poor nikos alone. He is gonna need a drank after dealing with all of us .


----------



## La Colocha

Moisturized today with knot today and softning serum. Going to baggy while i lay down. I cut the pouch part out of one of my old pretty wraps and using the scarf to keep the baggy in place. I am going to try and do this from now on and stick to it.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Ok, I didn't get the Ori...............yet!!!


 Brownie, you are a bad influence, bout to have me ordering from Ori


----------



## Charz

I am only spending 100-150 on new products next year. I wonder what I should try?


----------



## Shay72

Brownie518 said:


> Hey, Shay!! Nice to see you back. So you got that Sunshine, huh? LOL


Sure did, . Then I got that moving e-mail. Imma have to get some more. I can't deal with these Hairveda 2 ozs. Y they seem to last forever the first time around and now they gone in a minute? I will be getting me some 8 ozs from Sunshine.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi ShayYour Ears musta' been burning! Welcome Back Girlie! We Missed You!


Thanks 



La Colocha said:


> I can't quote so to everybody who is sick, lmao. Invest in vicks portable steam inhaler. They are about $10. at walgreens, you add hot water to it and a vicks vapo pad and inhale the fumes. It has helped me a lot to break up cold, especially with my sinuses.


I ain't sick but I will definitely buying this. Shoot I always put a little bit under my nose but that is messy.



La Colocha said:


> T and brownie your welcome, and charz yes i wash 1x a week. I have to or my head will rebel. To anyone who is interested i read on another site that darcy's bf sale will be 25% off like last year.


Thanks! I may have to participate. I want to try some new stuff and at 25% off. I was only planning on buying Qhem's dc on BF. I asked in the vendor thread if it would be out by BF and she thanked the post. To me that is a sign .


----------



## chebaby

hay ladies
i have officially crowned bee mine a staple  yep, my hair is still soft from yesterday, which is not surprising except that the luscious is so light i just knew my hair would dry out. but when i tell you my hair is moisturized, its like i can feel the moisture on my hair. its not just soft, it have a silky coating on it. man that curly butter and luscious moisturizer are staples now.
last night i sprayed the twists with j&b and then sealed with sweet almond oil. i will be doing the same tonight.

they got rid of another girl today its sad, you never know who will be next.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi ladies,
yall use SAA?  How are you using it? I have a bottle that is my stash.  I've had it for about 2 years.  I used to put it in my leave in but I don't remember if I liked it.  I may add some to AG fast food (ulta carries it now).

I am going to repurchase elucence poo and con from curlmart during BF.  I don't think I need the qhemet hopefully my hair likes the green tea butter.  

I still need to get rid of some of my joico products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls.......

Slathering on some EVCO.  Tryna' keep this NG strong for Friday.  My Claudie came yesterday.  She handles her bidness.  I love that DC'er.  

If she has another sale before BF, I'll get another one.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girls.......
> 
> Slathering on some EVCO. Tryna' keep this NG strong for Friday. My Claudie came yesterday. She handles her bidness. I love that DC'er.
> 
> If she has another sale before BF, I'll get another one.


 
Maybe I'll try some of her stuff next year!

I'm wondering if I can get away with not buying any DC, Shampoo's or moisturizers next year. I wanna use up my stuff before it goes bad.


----------



## La Colocha

Shay72 said:


> I ain't sick but I will definitely buying this. Shoot I always put a little bit under my nose but that is messy.
> 
> Thanks! I may have to participate. I want to try some new stuff and at 25% off. I was only planning on buying Qhem's dc on BF. I asked in the vendor thread if it would be out by BF and she thanked the post. To me that is a sign .



Yep that stuff breaks the cold up and gets it out. I used to rub some vicks on my upper lip but it burned, glad that i have a new way to get that relief.


----------



## La Colocha

Just finished looking at some black friday ads and nothing is screaming at me to get up early in the morning for this stuff. Maybe i have gotten too cheap.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Lmao t, you are crazy, leave poor nikos alone. *He is gonna need a drank after dealing with all of us* .



Hmp. 

We Gon' Be the Ones Needing a DRANK:alcoholic

............................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll I might be eliminating Curlmart from my list.  I got that Oyin on the 20% Sale.  I might be done w/CM for now. 

I'll see.  If they do have 25, I may pick up some Jessicurl, MHC and CJ.erplexed


----------



## fattyfatfat

is the oyin site having a 20% off sale? or is it curlmart? im waiting for an email from either site saying what they are doing for BF!




IDareT'sHair said:


> *Ya'll I might be eliminating Curlmart from my list. I got that Oyin on the 20% Sale*. I might be done w/CM for now.
> 
> I'll see. If they do have 25, I may pick up some Jessicurl, MHC and CJ.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> is the oyin site having a 20% off sale? *or is it curlmart?* *im waiting for an email from either site saying what they are doing for BF!*



Curlmart had one this weekend. 1st Bolded

@2nd Bolded:  fatty, I'm waiting on a whole lot of e-mails


----------



## fattyfatfat

what? curlmart had 20% off this weekend and I missed it?!!!!!!!

*cries*

I really want to stock up on some oyin products.




IDareT'sHair said:


> *Curlmart had one this weekend. 1st Bolded*
> 
> @2nd Bolded: fatty, I'm waiting on a whole lot of e-mails


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> *what? curlmart had 20% off this weekend and I missed it?!!!!!!!
> 
> *cries**
> 
> I really want to stock up on some oyin products.



Yeah Girl 20%.  It 'supposedly' ended yesterday November 15th.  However, Fab tried the code and it wasn't workin'.  

Long story, but yes....it was all weekend until _yesterday_

They usually have 25% on BF so stay tuned......


----------



## fattyfatfat

Im mad at myself for missing the 20% off code! did they send an email? if they did...I probably deleted it not knowing what it was. Im going to check every single email they send from now until BF. I loooove oyin's whipped pudding. Im going to use it again tonight.



IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah Girl 20%. It 'supposedly' ended yesterday November 15th. However, Fab tried the code and it wasn't workin'.
> 
> Long story, but yes....it was all weekend until _yesterday_
> 
> They usually have 25% on BF so stay tuned......


----------



## IDareT'sHair

@ Fatty:  I got the Code from Brownie.  We couldn't tell you all until Sunday, because the Site was down.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll Somebody Need to Try this PRODUCT LINE and Give Us A Review.

Bear Fruit Hair


----------



## fattyfatfat

true dat. true dat. I was thinking how did I not at least find out from you ladies?! you ladies know everything discount code related to hair products! I only plan to buy oyin products on BF.




IDareT'sHair said:


> @ Fatty: I got the Code from Brownie. *We couldn't tell you all until Sunday, because the Site was down*.


----------



## fattyfatfat

uh oh!!!!

you did NOT have to post that link!




IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay Ya'll Somebody Need to Try this PRODUCT LINE and Give Us A Review.
> 
> Bear Fruit Hair


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That BEAR FRUIT HAIR Sounds really good.

And here I am tryna' reduce My Number of On-line Vendors. 

Imma hafta' try 1 or 2 products tho' ya'll......

That stuff Looks and Sounds Absolutely Wonderful!


----------



## fattyfatfat

the bear fruit hair products sound great! T, what oyin products did you buy?




IDareT'sHair said:


> That BEAR FRUIT HAIR Sounds really good.
> 
> And here I am tryna' reduce My Number of On-line Vendors.
> 
> Imma hafta' try 1 or 2 products tho' ya'll......
> 
> That stuff Looks and Sounds Absolutely Wonderful!


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies
i just purchased rosemary, lemon grass and grape fruite oils from whole foods.


----------



## La Colocha

Those products look really good and tempting but i will have to pass.


----------



## chebaby

tonight i will be making a butter with shea butter, coconut oil, evoo, rosemary, lemongrass and grapefruit oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> tonight i will be making a butter with shea butter, coconut oil, evoo, rosemary, lemongrass and grapefruit oil.



Che:  You need to look at those BEAR FRUIT HAIR Products.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Che:  You need to look at those BEAR FRUIT HAIR Products.


girl i looked at the website a while ago because africanexport from youtube raves about them. i dont remember what i thought
let me take a look see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Those products look really good and tempting but i will have to pass.



I just bought 2  The Pistachio DC'er and the Ginger One.  



fattyfatfat said:


> the bear fruit hair products sound great! T, *what oyin products did you buy?*



Fatty:  I just got 2 16 ounce Honey Hemp Conditioners for Co-Washing......  I wanted to try the Whipped Pudding, but decided to pass (for now).


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Curlmart had one this weekend. 1st Bolded
> 
> @2nd Bolded: fatty, I'm waiting on a whole lot of e-mails


 
You and me both! Wait broke the wagon tho lol...Im about to just allocate my BF funds for a new laptop & get 3 things from Qhemet and call it a day! Im tired of waiting on these vendors to announce this Black Friday sale! Enough is Enough lol!


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just bought 2  The Pistachio DC'er and the Ginger One.
> 
> 
> 
> Fatty:  I just got 2 16 ounce Honey Hemp Conditioners for Co-Washing......  I wanted to try the Whipped Pudding, but decided to pass (for now).[/QUOTE
> T, you don't play


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> girl i looked at the website a while ago because africanexport from youtube raves about them. i dont remember what i thought
> let me take a look see.


 
So did I! But I was more interested in the make ur own leave-in section & by the time I got done making it it was about $50 so I became un-interested lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> You and me both! Wait broke the wagon tho lol...Im about to just allocate my BF funds for a new laptop & get 3 things from Qhemet and call it a day! *Im tired of waiting on these vendors to announce this Black Friday sale! Enough is Enough* lol!



Girl....IK!  They coulda' had a Pre-BF Sale!

I just bought some Bear Fruit Hair --- I said I was going to limit my On-Line Vendors, now I just introduced somebody new into the Mix.  The Prices were 'right', the size(s) are decent the shipping's not too bad....so.....why not?

Oh Well  I'll just have to take it from someplace else.erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *T, you don't play*



Girl......bored  Besides, it's fairly inexpensive, the ingredients sound good and the size & the shipping is decent....so why not

I just don't want to "Add" Vendors instead of "Subtracting" them


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....IK! They coulda' had a Pre-BF Sale!
> 
> I just bought some Bear Fruit Hair --- I said I was going to limit my On-Line Vendors, now I just introduced somebody new into the Mix. The Prices were 'right', the size(s) are decent the shipping's not too bad....so.....why not?
> 
> Oh Well I'll just have to take it from someplace else.erplexed


 
I wanna see ur list! Have u posted it yet?! 
I narrowed mine down by thinking about where I would send someone who was new on their hair care journey, so I considered price (Im ashamed to let people know how much I pay for some products, ahem KBB), and how many items I purchase from there. If its just one thing then I crossed it off my list!
Mine are:
SheScentIt
Hairveda
Qhemet
Chagrin Valley

Let me start IDT's:
Jasmine's
Qhemet
(The Mixed Greens Lady - I forgot the name of the vendor lol)
Claudie's
KBB
MyHoneyChild


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I wanna see ur list! Have u posted it yet?!
> Let me start IDT's:
> Jasmine's
> Qhemet
> (The Mixed Greens Lady - I forgot the name of the vendor lol)
> Claudie's
> *KBB*
> MyHoneyChild




WOW!  You're Good

No KBB

I'm on the Fence about Christine Gant (Mixed Greens) since I just bought:
1 lb of Green Tea Butter
1 Pound of Horsetail Butter from:  Wholesalesuppliesplus *have you checked them out?

Only lines missing are:

Hairveda, SheScentIt, KomazaHairCare & Ayvurnaturals (JBCO).  

I purchased from Jasmine already.  She has 25% now, but will not be having a BF.  She is doing her's early.

I also bought from Claudie during her 20% _* May get something else if she has BF*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey BEAUTY:

How are you liking your New Do?  Are you getting use to it?  How are your Products working for you?


----------



## mkd

Speaking of KBB, I don't know how I feel about the hair cream.  Maybe I haven't figured out how to use it yet.  I am glad it was free,  I don't know if its something I would purchase.  Kind of makes me wish I had chosen another freebie.


----------



## mkd

i had plans on making a flax seed gel tonight and mixing honey and a little oil into it but I left work late and didn't get a chance to stop by the store.  I think I am going to try tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *i had plans on making a flax seed gel tonight and mixing honey and a little oil into it *but I left work late and didn't get a chance to stop by the store.  I think I am going to try tomorrow.



What????? 

Where did you get this recipe MK?  You Mixin' Now too?  You & Che are scaring me


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey BEAUTY:
> 
> How are you liking your New Do? Are you getting use to it? How are your Products working for you?


 
Im proud of you for narrowing your vendors list down! Why did u dump KBB? I ordered from her sale on October 30, and tell me where my stuff is bcuz it hasnt arrived at my house yet! I might break up with her too, whats a good dupe for the milk? I know you know friend lol 

I am loving it, just hoping to have more time to try out different hairstyles, been so busy lately! I have been doing a puff almost everyday lol. I have been narrowing down my products and deciding to just stock up on staples and stop trying everything under the sun! I need to do a swap soon for some of the things that I can do without lol


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> brownie, i may be right about nikkos or about us not existing?



:scratchch...I meant about Nikkos but now you got me thinkin'.....


----------



## La Colocha

After black friday im calling it quits with products until i reup in april. So i won't go away like i did before but i won't be in here as much. I have to stay focused and stick to my goals.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> What?????
> 
> Where did you get this recipe MK?  You Mixin' Now too?  You & Che are scaring me


I got it off of naturallycurly.  I am really just looking for something that has hold to retwist at night.  I am not getting enough hold from what I am using.  I am going to get some aloe vera gelly and try that too and go with whichever gives me the most hold.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd said:


> Speaking of KBB, I don't know how I feel about the hair cream. Maybe I haven't figured out how to use it yet. I am glad it was free, I don't know if its something I would purchase. Kind of makes me wish I had chosen another freebie.


 
what makes u skeptical about the cream? I just bought some and used a little last night with the milk. My hair was soft today but it was soft before I put anything in it last night.


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Im proud of you for narrowing your vendors list down! Why did u dump KBB? I ordered from her sale on October 30, and tell me where my stuff is bcuz it hasnt arrived at my house yet! I might break up with her too, whats a good dupe for the milk? I know you know friend lol
> 
> I am loving it, just hoping to have more time to try out different hairstyles, been so busy lately! I have been doing a puff almost everyday lol. I have been narrowing down my products and deciding to just stock up on staples and stop trying everything under the sun! I need to do a swap soon for some of the things that I can do without lol


Same thing happened to me.  I ordered on the 30th and called/stalked them every day.  My stuff came last friday.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Brownie, you are a bad influence, bout to have me ordering from Ori



Sorry, mkd........sooooo, did you get some....?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Why did u dump KBB? I ordered from her sale on October 30, and tell me where my stuff is bcuz it hasnt arrived at my house yet! I might break up with her too, whats a good dupe for the milk? I know you know friend lol



I didn't really dump her. 

Maybe for me, it's more of a Summer Lotion.  I may get back on it next summer.  I love the scents.

Currently I've been using MHC Burdock Root Hair Lotion.  And I have another MHC Lotion that I haven't tried yet.  

I also Love, Love, Love DB Lemongrass Coconut Transitioning Hair Cream.  It's really nice & it's $12 Bucks.  A little 'heavier' than the Milk(s) tho'.  Just a bit.


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913 said:


> what makes u skeptical about the cream? I just bought some and used a little last night with the milk. My hair was soft today but it was soft before I put anything in it last night.


Beauty, I don't know how to use it yet.  My hair  gets weighed down very easily.  I used a little to retwist my hair one night and it was heavy and blah the next day.  I may just seal my ends with it.  

La, we will miss you.


----------



## mkd

Nah, not yet B but that leave in sounds HOT!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Nah, not yet B but that leave in sounds HOT!



Be Careful with that O.O.  I hear some of the products are just meh.  Check with Fab, she has the L-In.  

Oh, Yeah....You already know.  You didn't like the Buttercreme....

Now, that Golden Jojoba Hydrating..... 

Shut Up Brownie...I won't get started on that tonight, but......That. Was. Some. Good. Stuff. Right. There.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd said:


> Same thing happened to me. I ordered on the 30th and called/stalked them every day. My stuff came last friday.


 
Ughhh! Thats ridiculous! Guess Im gonna have to go to calling too! 18 days! Seriously?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Ughhh! Thats ridiculous! Guess Im gonna have to go to calling too! *18 days! Seriously?*



I think AV just strung me out longer than that.... 

IK! IK!  No better for me from Ordering from her especially after all Her Drama.erplexed

Never Again.   I learned my Lesson!  The Hard Way.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> I didn't really dump her.
> 
> Maybe for me, it's more of a Summer Lotion. I may get back on it next summer. I love the scents.
> 
> Currently I've been using MHC Burdock Root Hair Lotion. And I have another MHC Lotion that I haven't tried yet.
> 
> I also Love, Love, Love DB Lemongrass Coconut Transitioning Hair Cream. It's really nice & it's $12 Bucks. A little 'heavier' than the Milk(s) tho'. Just a bit.


 
I have been so anxious to get mine bcuz this is my first time trying the extra popular cranberry cocktail! Im not out of milk I just want to smell it lol. Im gonna have to try the Transitioning cream! Thanks! have u tried the peach kernel hydrating milk? If so, is the transitioning creme better?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> I think AV just strung me out longer than that....
> 
> IK! IK! No better for me from Ordering from her especially after all Her Drama.erplexed
> 
> Never Again.  I learned my Lesson! The Hard Way.


 
I didnt knx u ordered from her after...what did u get? The Miss Bree & Ashlii Amla stuff?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I have been so anxious to get mine bcuz this is my first time trying the extra popular cranberry cocktail! Im not out of milk I just want to smell it lol. Im gonna have to try the Transitioning cream! Thanks! *have u tried the peach kernel hydrating milk? If so, is the transitioning creme better?*



The Peach Kernel is nice -- Definitely a "Milk" tho'.  Now the Peach Kernel is definitely the consistency of KBB Hair Milk.  

The Lemongrass Coconut is a bit thicker although still in a bottle.  It is very, very nice.

The Cranberry smells good & fruity!


----------



## chebaby

ok i just finished making my hair butter. i only had 1 oz of evoo left so its mostly coconut oil, shea butter and the EOs. i used more lemongrass because of the smell 

glad i got rid of kbb


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *I didnt knx u ordered from her after...*what did u get? The Miss Bree & Ashlii Amla stuff?



erplexed Girl IK.  But the 'things' I order from her did not increase i.e. the Ms. Bhree, the Ashlii or the Ginger Root.

So, I ordered the Ginger Root Pomade when she had that "Sale" After AV-Gate Broke. 

The Miss Bhree and the Ashlii weren't On Sale, just the _Butters_, I think.... and the Ginger Root is in the "Butter" Category although it's more of a Cream. 

Girl, I just got that stuff and I ordered it like October 18th or something.....  She's Done.  WOMP. WOMP.


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I wanna see ur list! Have u posted it yet?!
> 
> 
> *Let me start IDT's:*
> Jasmine's
> Qhemet
> (The Mixed Greens Lady - I forgot the name of the vendor lol)
> Claudie's
> KBB
> MyHoneyChild



You had me laughing right here!!! 

(girl, you don't want to see that list...)


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> *Nah, not yet B* but that leave in sounds HOT!



I think I might have to try it...I'll let you know if I do 



IDareT'sHair said:


> Be Careful with that O.O.  I hear some of the products are just meh.  Check with Fab, she has the L-In.
> 
> Oh, Yeah....You already know.  You didn't like the Buttercreme....
> 
> Now, that Golden Jojoba Hydrating.....
> 
> *Shut Up Brownie...I won't get started on that tonight, but......That. Was. Some. Good. Stuff. Right. There.*


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> erplexed Girl IK. But the 'things' I order from her did not increase i.e. the Ms. Bhree, the Ashlii or the Ginger Root.
> 
> So, I ordered the Ginger Root Pomade when she had that "Sale" After AV-Gate Broke.
> 
> The Miss Bhree and the Ashlii weren't On Sale, just the _Butters_, I think.... and the Ginger Root is in the "Butter" Category although it's more of a Cream.
> 
> Girl, I just got that stuff and I ordered it like October 18th or something..... She's Done. WOMP. WOMP.


 
LOL! thats ridiculous that it took u a month to get it! Its funny how we press 'pay now' in a matter of seconds but they take years and tears to send us our stuff. 
You aint finna call me asking where ur money at so I shouldnt have to call u asking where my products at lol

Thanks for the transitioning cream review! Gonna have to try it as my replacement!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie --- I e-mailed you....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Thanks for the transitioning cream review!* Gonna have to try it as my replacement!



I think You'll love the Lemongrass (especially this time of year) 

Girl, you might as well throw a Pumpkin Seed Deep Conditioner in there too.oke:

Shouldn't she Ya'll


----------



## Brownie518

Yes, she should!! That Pumpkin conditioner is nice!!!!


----------



## fattyfatfat

I just washed my hair with Oyin's honey wash shampoo. Right now I'm conditioning with AOHSR. Oyin's honey hemp will be my leave in


----------



## mkd

I am about to wash my hair now.  I am going to twist and sit under the dryer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

WOW! Ya'll doin' ya'lls hair on a Tuesday?  That's nice.  I may switch over to Shea Butter Oil later in the week.


----------



## Brownie518

I can't wait to do my hair tomorrow. And I took off this Saturday so I'll do a 2nd wash for the week. I'm gonna do a nice HOT tomorrow night. Not sure what I'll use yet. 

Whats everyone's favorite oil(s) for doing HOTs???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I looked at those Bear Fruit Hair Signature DC'ers.  That Coffee One sounds nice too and the Green Tea & Avacado.

She has some pretty nice stuff.  I also looked at the Butters and the Additives -- how you can even customize your own conditioners.  Interesting.......:scratchch

They are reasonably priced too and the shipping's decent.  

Depending on how fast they come & if I like them, I may place another 'small' order.:fallenang


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Yall are terrible! Encouraging me to get that DC lol! I wish I could do my hair today but I gotta wait until Friday  Im waiting to try my Jessicurl TooShea! IDT, Che, Brownie I know you got a review on it for me?! lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 said:


> You had me laughing right here!!!
> 
> (girl, you don't want to see that list...)


 
lmaooo! I started to name EVERY vendor, from Beauty4Ashes on down lol, but I know yall give her a hard enough time as it is lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I don't know about my Fav but I have these in my Stash:

Wheat Germ
Kukui Nut
Cocosta
Avsoya
EVOO
Soy
Olive

Imma really use these up by adding a Splash of them in my DC'ers.  I will do HOTs too from time to time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Yall are terrible! Encouraging me to get that DC lol! I wish I could do my hair today but I gotta wait until Friday  Im waiting to try my Jessicurl TooShea! IDT, Che, Brownie I know you got a review on it for me?! lol



Girl....I've only use Jessicurl WDT.  I want to try the TooShea!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> lmaooo! *I started to name EVERY vendor, from Beauty4Ashes on down lol,* but I know yall give her a hard enough time as it is lol



.......................................

Not You too Beauty!


All Ya'll Wrong


----------



## Brownie518

That Too Shea! is alright. Its more 'watery' than that thick WDT. It was just okay. I used to like it but it is too 'light' for me. The WDT is the bomb, imo. I just 'found' a jar that I had been looking for for a while...lol


----------



## natura87

I bough some stuff, nothing special, gave my cousin a jar of VF just cuz and I am taking my box braids out. i will most likely wear a braidout tomorrow becuase I am too lazy to do anything else.

TW PMB is a definite keeper.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *That Too Shea! is alright. Its more 'watery' than that thick WDT. It was just okay.* I used to like it but it is too 'light' for me. The WDT is the bomb, imo. I just 'found' a jar that I had been looking for for a while...lol



Thanks Ms. B!

I won't get the TooShea That Reminds Me... I remember Shay saying is wasn't that 'great'.  And that the WDT is best.

I just got an e-mail from Bear Fruit Hair and they are having a BF Sale!  I asked to be added to their list....so when I get that notification, I'll let you all know.


----------



## mkd

I can't wait to hear your review of the bear hair T.


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies, got home from school TIRED! I can't sleep on Monday so that jacked my whole day and when it class after work I'm sleepy. Anyway got home wash hair, then DC with WDT. I love this conditioner too it makes my hair so and tangle free all in 15 minutes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Chebaby:

What did you think of that ButtersNBars DC'er?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I can't wait to hear your review of the bear hair T.*



I will definitely let you know.  All of the Products sound wonderful.  I will also take into consideration the time it takes to arrive etc......

Them writing me back to tell me they will be offering some Holiday Specials are automatic "Cool Points"


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chebaby:
> 
> What did you think of that ButtersNBars DC'er?


I just told Brownie that I  was waiting on Che's review


----------



## mkd

I am not really feeling a lot of my stylers right now.  i am feeling like they are all to heavy and not giving me the look I am looking for.   I am sure this is me being temperamental and finicky though.


----------



## mkd

Ladies who do twist out/braid outs etc?  How much of your styling cream or gel are you using?  Maybe I am using too much or too little product.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 said:


> That Too Shea! is alright. Its more 'watery' than that thick WDT. It was just okay. I used to like it but it is too 'light' for me. The WDT is the bomb, imo. I just 'found' a jar that I had been looking for for a while...lol


 
I knew I could count on you for a review Brownie lol  Maybe I need to try the WDT again. I used it while I was transitioning and it was just ok to me. Im a harsh critic of deep treatments though lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd said:


> Ladies who do twist out/braid outs etc? How much of your styling cream or gel are you using? Maybe I am using too much or too little product.


 
I use a generous amount of leave in and I am light with stylers because I like my hair soft with hold. Right now I am loving SheaMoisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie paired with Miss Jessie's curly pudding. That gave me soft hair with tons of hold. I was light on the smoothie and even lighter on the pudding.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chebaby:
> 
> What did you think of that ButtersNBars DC'er?


 
I want to hear your review too Che! I heard it was awesome!

Has anyone used shampoo bars from Henna Sooq? The ladies on NC are raving about the cocoveda bar.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Yall are terrible! Encouraging me to get that DC lol! I wish I could do my hair today but I gotta wait until Friday  Im waiting to try my Jessicurl TooShea! IDT, Che, Brownie I know you got a review on it for me?! lol


i actually liked the too shea as a co wash. i did not like thw wdt though.


IDareT'sHair said:


> Chebaby:
> 
> What did you think of that ButtersNBars DC'er?


i will use it next week. this week im doing an ayurvedic mix.



mkd said:


> I am not really feeling a lot of my stylers right now.  i am feeling like they are all to heavy and not giving me the look I am looking for.   I am sure this is me being temperamental and finicky though.


if my hair is soaking wet i just use a finger tip full.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Ladies who do twist out/braid outs etc? How much of your styling cream or gel are you using? Maybe I am using too much or too little product.


 
Mkd, I think we discuss this before about me. I don't like wet braidout/twist too much shrinkages. I know if I do them dry and put too much products there shrinkages/frizz. For me the best twist/braidout is on dry hair day 2 after a fresh wash with little products. I came to realization that frizz is part of being natural because when I do rock washngo/braidouts everyone else think it cute, while I'm thinking this @#@# is frizzy. I can only get one day, haven't matter a week yet. My goal is to get one too, but I'm not buying anythng new that just makes my PJ worst. I have done two twist and bantu the twist and got a good look.  Maybe we need to try flat twist out on part of the hair or maybe mix it up a little of everything flat twist, braid or twist. I know I have 3 textures and have to treat them different. We'll get it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay Ya'll.........

KomazaHairCare is having a Pre-BF Sale 15% off Coupon Code: SAVE.  

I ain't buying nothing that is not 20%+ so Imma pass........I will see if they do something else officially on BF.

I'm serious. 

For Me, It's either 20%+ or it's a no-go. 

Especially if the products and/or shipping are 'pricey' to begin with.


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I use a generous amount of leave in and I am light with stylers because I like my hair soft with hold. Right now I am loving SheaMoisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie paired with Miss Jessie's curly pudding. That gave me soft hair with tons of hold. I was light on the smoothie and even lighter on the pudding.


 I have been debating on getting the shea moisture smoothie.  I will pick it up this weekend.  i wonder if my hair will like miss jessie's.


----------



## Charz

NEW QHEMET CONDITIONER!!!!!!!!!!


Cleanse & Condition


----------



## Charz

Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee


Our creamy, versatile conditioner nourishes, softens and detangles thick, dry hair. 



Key ingredients: Contains organic, virgin Coconut Oil for lubricity, slip and emollience. Pure Moringa Oil for its smoothing and softening properties. Extracts of Oatstraw and Burdock for their scalp conditioning and soothing properties. Amla, Brahmi and Nettle for their hair conditioning, strengthening and growth properties and MSM for follicular health and nourishment.


Does not contain mineral oil, lanolin, proteins, silicones, artificial fragrances, dyes or parabens.


100% Vegetarian.


Scented with pure Lavender Oil.


Directions: This versatile conditioner can be used in several ways:
1. Deep conditioner: Apply generously to wet hair, thoroughly massage into scalp and cover with a plastic cap. Leave in for 5-20 minutes. Comb through with fingers or a wide toothed comb and rinse with warm water. 
2. Leave-in conditioner on wet hair: Shampoo hair, towel dry and thoroughly distribute through wet or damp hair. Allow to sit for 5 minutes then detangle using fingers or a wide toothed comb. Style as usual. 
3. Daily leave-in conditioner on dry hair: Rub a moderate amount between hands and distribute throughout hair. Leave-in and style.
4. Detangler on loose, dry hair. Divide hair into 4-8 sections. Rub a small to moderate amount between palms and work through the entire length of one section of hair at a time. Use fingers or a wide toothed comb to detangle. Repeat process for each section.
5. Detangler on styled, dry hair: Apply a moderate amount to the ends of braids or twists adding more as you work your way up for easy unraveling and detangling.
Styler: Rub between palms and distribute a small to moderate amount through wet or dry hair before blowdrying, twisting or braiding. Helps elongate kinks and coils and enhances natural curl pattern.



Color may vary from batch to batch from white, yellow or tan due to natural color variations inherent in oils and botanicals. Expect slight variations in texture between batches as they are handcrafted. This is not indicative of a formula change and will not affect performance.


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> Mkd, I think we discuss this before about me. I don't like wet braidout/twist too much shrinkages. I know if I do them dry and put too much products there shrinkages/frizz. For me the best twist/braidout is on dry hair day 2 after a fresh wash with little products. I came to realization that frizz is part of being natural because when I do rock washngo/braidouts everyone else think it cute, while I'm thinking this @#@# is frizzy. I can only get one day, haven't matter a week yet. My goal is to get one too, but I'm not buying anythng new that just makes my PJ worst. I have done two twist and bantu the twist and got a good look. Maybe we need to try flat twist out on part of the hair or maybe mix it up a little of everything flat twist, braid or twist. I know I have 3 textures and have to treat them different. We'll get it.


 You are right Ltown!  I need to keep practicing.


----------



## Charz

I made my next Aveda Hair Dye Apt for Dec 30th.


----------



## mkd

Charz, I am thinking about going to aveda to get my hair colored dark brown to get rid of the blonde growing out and to get my hair cut in layers to have some shape to it.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee
> 
> 
> Our creamy, versatile conditioner nourishes, softens and detangles thick, dry hair.
> 
> 
> 
> Key ingredients: Contains organic, virgin Coconut Oil for lubricity, slip and emollience. Pure Moringa Oil for its smoothing and softening properties. Extracts of Oatstraw and Burdock for their scalp conditioning and soothing properties. Amla, Brahmi and Nettle for their hair conditioning, strengthening and growth properties and MSM for follicular health and nourishment.
> 
> 
> Does not contain mineral oil, lanolin, proteins, silicones, artificial fragrances, dyes or parabens.
> 
> 
> 100% Vegetarian.
> 
> 
> Scented with pure Lavender Oil.
> 
> 
> Directions: This versatile conditioner can be used in several ways:
> 1. Deep conditioner: Apply generously to wet hair, thoroughly massage into scalp and cover with a plastic cap. Leave in for 5-20 minutes. Comb through with fingers or a wide toothed comb and rinse with warm water.
> 2. Leave-in conditioner on wet hair: Shampoo hair, towel dry and thoroughly distribute through wet or damp hair. Allow to sit for 5 minutes then detangle using fingers or a wide toothed comb. Style as usual.
> 3. Daily leave-in conditioner on dry hair: Rub a moderate amount between hands and distribute throughout hair. Leave-in and style.
> 4. Detangler on loose, dry hair. Divide hair into 4-8 sections. Rub a small to moderate amount between palms and work through the entire length of one section of hair at a time. Use fingers or a wide toothed comb to detangle. Repeat process for each section.
> 5. Detangler on styled, dry hair: Apply a moderate amount to the ends of braids or twists adding more as you work your way up for easy unraveling and detangling.
> Styler: Rub between palms and distribute a small to moderate amount through wet or dry hair before blowdrying, twisting or braiding. Helps elongate kinks and coils and enhances natural curl pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> Color may vary from batch to batch from white, yellow or tan due to natural color variations inherent in oils and botanicals. Expect slight variations in texture between batches as they are handcrafted. This is not indicative of a formula change and will not affect performance.[/QUOTE/]
> 
> 
> 
> This right here.....  . I'm gonna pretend I didnt see this post.


----------



## natura87

Whoa...that doesnt look right ^^ what did I do wrong there?

I'm not going to a braidout after all, I am switching from braids to twists slowly, and I hope to keep those in until next Thursday.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

That QB conditioner's ingredients are to die for; it's definitely on my BF list.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Still haven't done anything with my hair this week.  I hope to get home tonight and wash and henna cause I need to get it done.  Then tomorrow I'll do some kind of twist out.

MKD-I do all my twistouts/braidouts on wet hair.  I hate the shrinkage but my dry hair is had to work with and I start ripping out hair trying to separate it/twist it.  I apply a generous amount of Leave in, like 2 quarter size amounts of leave in at the least.  For my styler I put like a nickel size amount for each section I'm working with.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Charz, I am thinking about going to aveda to get my hair colored dark brown to get rid of the blonde growing out and to get my hair cut in layers to have some shape to it.


 

Aveda is the best, for real. I love it! My hair is thriving.


----------



## La Colocha

Thanks charz for posting that, i have been waiting on this. But my hair doesn't like oatstraw and those ayurvedic powders. Oh well, one less thing to buy.


----------



## chebaby

charz, urggggg why did you post that??? i said i wasnt getting anything for BF and now i have to.  i guess i will get the conditioner. i hope the texture isnt like the other ghee because even though i like it i cant imagine deep conditioning with it. im mad its only 5oz.


----------



## chebaby

my butters from camden will be here on friday. i cant wait to see them.


----------



## chebaby

im taking these twists out tonight. my scalp has the creepy crawlies. i cant deal with it. im scratching my scalp every minute. its either because i was spraying j&b on every day or because my scalp is exposed because of the parts. either way i need to get these out and co wash. so i will remove them tonight and tomorrow i will co wash with a mix of vo5 conditioner and amla and bhringraj oil and puff it out.
i cant wait to see how my homemade butter works on my puffed hair lol. its still creamy, i thought it would harden up but it didnt. and i love the lemongrass smell


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! 
Mkd, go by bss and maybe you can get some samples of Miss Jessie. I'm start writing companies for sample, heck tired waiting money trying out products especially for braid/twistouts. So tomorrow will be day 2 of wash, I'm going to comb out my hair, use some leave in or spritz and twist and roll for twistout tomorrow. I usually try one on the last work day, I'm off Fri.  Charz that Aveda coloring sound tight but heck the temple grays would need touch up too often so I will never when with that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Girls!  What's Up?

I got a bunch of 'stuff' today.  My Horsetail Butter came.  I love it already.  The consistency is wonderful, I've already put some on.


----------



## chebaby

T, you are making me want to purchase that horsetail butter now. well i already know im going to get it along with the green tea butter but i think i will wait until next week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Oh....Thanks Charz for posting that.  I wasn't planning on getting any QB DC'er.  

I will use that money to possibly purchase Bear Fruit Hair Chocolate & Coffee DC'er OR the Green Tea & Avacado.

8.45 Ounces about the same price.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hey yall!

So ups has my green tea butter, I can't get it till friday.  Very unhappy!


----------



## mkd

I just made my flax seed gel.  I don't know how this is going to turn out.  I am going to use it tonight on dry twists.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, you are making me want to purchase that horsetail butter now.* well i already know im going to get it along with the green tea butter but i think i will wait until next week.



You will love the Horsetail Butter


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> You will love the Horsetail Butter


i hope so. so far i am loving the butter i made last night.

im thinking about taking these twists out and doing an overnight henna. then in the morning putting my hair right back in twists but im not sure yet. i might be lazy and leave these things in until friday night. its just a few days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i hope so. so far i am loving the butter i made last night.
> 
> im thinking about taking these twists out and *doing an overnight henna*. then in the morning putting my hair right back in twists but im not sure yet. i might be lazy and leave these things in until friday night. its just a few days.



WOW!  An overnight Henna.  I don't see how ya'll do that overnight thing.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thanks Charz! The QB DC does sound good! Whats the BF sale? I need it to be at least 25% lol! I had originally planned on just purchasing AOHC, BRBC, & CTDG but I may have to add that one!

When I got home from work today my KBB STILL hadnt arrived! Im calling her from work tomoro, this is crazy!

Last night I co-washed with Live Green Pomegranate condish (I luv this stuff, $3.99/bottle at Ross) and I used KBB milk & cream to do 10 braids on each side. I wore a braid-out puff to work today. I think prefer them over the twist-out puff. 

I need more time so I can do styles other than the puff! I only work 2 days next week so I may use those extra off days to actually set my hair under the dryer with either miss jessie's or kccc.


----------



## Ltown

I'm crashing early tonight, we have a storm at 1AM and my 16 y/o dd came in my room scared She said my room more quiet, heck it in the front too but the window is smaller. I'm try some lavendar oil near my pillow and see if it's all they say.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IK.  I'm getting 'bored' waiting on Sales....and then 5,10,15% 

Are you KIDDING ME?  They gon' hafta' come better than 'dat. 

If it's not at least 20+.....Like I said this a.m. I'm willing to pass it up no matter 'what' it is & from 'who'.


----------



## chebaby

i might not purchase anything after all for bf. a friend invited me to a christmas party and i have to come up with the money for a dress and shoes.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i might not purchase anything after all for bf. a friend invited me to a christmas party and i have to come up with the money for a dress and shoes.*



Yeah....Go Have Fun Someplace and _Work_ Your Hair.


----------



## natura87

Ltown said:


> I'm crashing early tonight, we have a storm at 1AM and my 16 y/o dd came in my room scared She said my room more quiet, heck it in the front too but the window is smaller. I'm try some lavendar oil near my pillow and see if it's all they say.



Wait...you have a 16 year old? Why did I think you were around my age?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

DID YA'LL LOOK ON HAIRVEDA'S SITE????????????????????????????????????:wow:

She's having Cyber Monday on the 29th starting at Midnight. 

50% Off of your Favorite Prods.:woohoo2:  

Imma. Be. Posted. Up. Right. There.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah....Go Have Fun Someplace and _Work_ Your Hair.


lmao. my friend asked me what im doing with my hair she kept making comments about how shes going to get hers done and i know she was probably looking for me to get mine done too. but it aint happening  i might just wear a wash and go with like a pearl hair clip on the side or i might do a nice up do.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> DID YA'LL LOOK ON HAIRVEDA'S SITE????????????????????????????????????:wow:
> 
> She's having Cyber Monday on the 29th starting at Midnight.
> 
> 50% Off of your Favorite Prods.:woohoo2:
> 
> Imma. Be. Posted. Up. Right. There.



Now that is a sale! I'd like some VF. That's all I need.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao. my friend asked me what im doing with my hair she kept making comments about how shes going to get hers done and i know she was probably looking for me to get mine done too. but it aint happening  *i might just wear a wash and go with like a pearl hair clip on the side or i might do a nice up do.*



However you decide to wear it, I am sure it will look very cute!

Re: Her....

Have Fun!


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> DID YA'LL LOOK ON HAIRVEDA'S SITE????????????????????????????????????:wow:
> 
> She's having Cyber Monday on the 29th starting at Midnight.
> 
> 50% Off of your Favorite Prods.:woohoo2:
> 
> Imma. Be. Posted. Up. Right. There.



 Oh. My. 


I have to be to work at 6 that day...so I guess I'll just stay up that day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Now that is a sale! I'd like some VF. That's all I need.



Man....That would really help my _imaginary cart_ if everything in it went from like $75.00 to $37.50


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i might not purchase anything after all for bf. a friend invited me to a christmas party and i have to come up with the money for a dress and shoes.


 
well you'd better get to sellin some of those products over there missy so u can have sum extra income lol! u knx im a customer lol


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> However you decide to wear it, I am sure it will look very cute!
> 
> Re: Her....
> 
> Have Fun!


dang i was looking for the thanx button to thank you lol. thanx T. i cant wait to go and have fun. its a work party and i know they act up im a contractor so im usually not invited but now that i am i cant wait to see these professionals acting crazy.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Man....That would really help my _imaginary cart_ if everything in it went from like $75.00 to $37.50



You are tempting me!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> DID YA'LL LOOK ON HAIRVEDA'S SITE????????????????????????????????????:wow:
> 
> She's having Cyber Monday on the 29th starting at Midnight.
> 
> 50% Off of your Favorite Prods.:woohoo2:
> 
> Imma. Be. Posted. Up. Right. There.


 
oooo i just had a hairgasm as soon as i saw this! sitrinillah, green tea butter, and moist 24/7 are on my list! i like the vf BUT its just coconut oil that smells like cake! im greedy but i can get the same results with coconut oil lol.  i think that smell hooks people lol


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> well you'd better get to sellin some of those products over there missy so u can have sum extra income lol! u knx im a customer lol


you must be in my head because i sure was thinking about it. but all the stuff i have now i actually like. only things id be willing to part with is kbb hair cream and safi curl clouds. they are both flaky shea butter mixes and i cant stand flaky butters. i need my butters to be smooth and whipped like sunshine or more like a pomade. the flaky kind does nothing for my hair which is why i never liked shescentit seyani butter.


----------



## robot.

that is a GREAT sale! and i only want a few things too!


----------



## Americka

beautyaddict1913 said:


> oooo i just had a hairgasm as soon as i saw this! sitrinillah, green tea butter, and moist 24/7 are on my list! i like the vf BUT its just coconut oil that smells like cake! im greedy but i can get the same results with coconut oil lol.  i think that smell hooks people lol



You are so right! It is the smell for me, but I use it on my skin more so than my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I can't wait to "See"what she has for 50%.  

It's kinda misleading because it says "Your Favorite Products"  It doesn't say ALL Products.....erplexed

Still.  Imma. Be. Posted. Up. I want

3 Acai Phyto Berry
3 MoistPRO
3 Moist 24/7
1 Cocosta
1 Almond Glaze


----------



## mkd

I cant stay up until midnight.  I wonder if everything will be gone when I get to work the next day.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I cant stay up until midnight.*  I wonder if everything will be gone when I get to work the next day.



Come On mk!  Stay Up with Me......

You know my bed-time is 8 O'Rock


----------



## mkd

Imma try T but I know by midnight I will be knocked out!


----------



## redecouvert

good evening ladies 
I hope you're all doing well..
omg..I can't believe Black Friday is next week. I went from not buying anything to a huuuge cart at oyinhandmade, qhemet biologics, zaja naturals and ...also lavidagivenbynature
sigh...
I will need to tutor on the side and no piano classes...lol
thank you for sharing the deals.. I love this thread <3
I've also been using up a bunch of products as my hair is growing
edit: I forgot darcy's botanicals


----------



## chebaby

i think thats the same sale she had last year and everyone went crazy lol.


----------



## redecouvert

where are the thank you/like buttons. I want to like several posts


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i think thats the same sale she had last year and everyone went crazy lol.



It Is Che. But, I still don't think it includes everything.erplexed 

I just hope everything I want is on Sale 

I'll only get what is on Sale off my list. 

I sure hope that Acai is on Sale.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> It Is Che. But, I still don't think it includes everything.erplexed
> 
> I just everything I want is on Sale
> 
> I'll only get what is on Sale off my list.
> 
> I sure hope that Acai is on Sale.


i dont think everything is on sale either. last time she said "all your fave products" there were a few things on the list i was like "i dont like that". you gotta be specific with me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i dont think everything is on sale either. *last time she said "all your fave products" there were a few things on the list i was like "i dont like that"*. you gotta be specific with me.



Girl....Me Too! 

I thought:

_*actually most of them were*_


----------



## natura87

If I do get anything I am looking at the Vatika Frosting, Hydrasilica spritz, the whipped Green Tea butter, Whipped Gelly, Whipped Clouds, the detangling comb, Almond Glaze and Whipped Creme 3 in 1. I hope this is all on sale, or at least some of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> If I do get anything I am looking at the Vatika Frosting, Hydrasilica spritz, the whipped Green Tea butter, Whipped Gelly, Whipped Clouds, the detangling comb, *Almond Glaze* and Whipped Creme 3 in 1. I hope this is all on sale, or at least some of it.



See.....  This is the only thing I want from your list. 

WOW!  It's going to interesting.  I want that Acai!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

If BJ Don't Come through for Me in a BIG WAY, I'll put that $ into Bear Fruit Hair.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> you must be in my head because i sure was thinking about it. but all the stuff i have now i actually like. only things id be willing to part with is kbb hair cream and safi curl clouds. they are both flaky shea butter mixes and i cant stand flaky butters. i need my butters to be smooth and whipped like sunshine or more like a pomade. the flaky kind does nothing for my hair which is why i never liked shescentit seyani butter.


 
by flaky do u mean kinda grainy? The kbb cream I have is more like a mousse texture. Thats crazy if its different lol...do u still have the mixed chicks leave in? I would get that and the cream! I wanna try more products with cones now!


----------



## bronzebomb

^I hope you like Bear Fruit Hair.  I do.

Does Miss Jessie's offer discounted shipping on BOGO?


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> by flaky do u mean kinda grainy? The kbb cream I have is more like a mousse texture. Thats crazy if its different lol...do u still have the mixed chicks leave in? I would get that and the cream! I wanna try more products with cones now!


its hard to put into words. the one you have must be the original formula which i loved. this new cream doesnt look like a cream at all. more like a butter.
yea i still have the mixed chicks leave in. and the deep conditioner too lol. just thought id put that out there.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd said:


> I cant stay up until midnight. I wonder if everything will be gone when I get to work the next day.


 
i think it will be gone too! im not even willing to risk getting up early at 4am! it will be late Sunday so I will go to bed early (8pm) & set my alarm to wake up at 11:50 lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> its hard to put into words. the one you have must be the original formula which i loved. this new cream doesnt look like a cream at all. more like a butter.
> yea i still have the mixed chicks leave in. and the deep conditioner too lol. just thought id put that out there.


 
i luv trying stuff! pm me! lol


----------



## Brownie518

mkd, you know that stuff is gonna fly out BJs door as soon as it hits 11.58!! I'll be at work so I'll be ready for that mess!! That's gonna be madness!!


----------



## Brownie518

Charzie, that last siggy pic there is fierce!!!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Charzie, that last siggy pic there is fierce!!!


isnt it? its beautiful


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> isnt it? its beautiful



Yes!! I love it!! 

I guess I'll have to at least try the Qhemet conditioner.  I'll have to get on that sale early cuz that will go fast, I'm sure. Hairveda, too. I can't wait!!!


----------



## chebaby

im going to be opening an etsy store in January or February. i already told family and a few people at work that i need them to test the products on their skin and hair.


----------



## Ltown

You ladies must love HV to keep staying up to order and not get your products for 3-4 weeks. Lucky me HV does not work so I won't have to stay up but I'm going out on BF anyway. I don't need any products anyway online that is.  I got my ceramic chase brush so I'm try to straighten it this weekend.


----------



## La Colocha

I got an email from afroveda ( i unsubscribed to them last year) but anyhoo she is having a sale 30% off entire order, in case anyone is interested.

Wash routine tomorrow will be the same as last week, nothing else new and i haven't used up anything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah.....I got that e-mail too.

I'm straight. Especially after I just waited 13 years for 1 jar of pomade....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma really STICK to my list on this HV Sale. 

I will only buy items that is on my already compiled list. 

I won't be buying just to be buying.....

ETA: I FULLY Agree about Charz's Pic!


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> isnt it? its beautiful





Brownie518 said:


> Charzie, that last siggy pic there is fierce!!!





IDareT'sHair said:


> Imma really STICK to my list on this HV Sale.
> 
> I will only buy items that is on my already compiled list.
> 
> I won't be buying just to be buying.....
> 
> ETA: I FULLY Agree about Charz's Pic!



Gee thanks everyone


----------



## bronzebomb

I just used the Afroveda's Twist, jump, roll, lock & pop pomade on my twists! This line really works for me...sigh...erplexed

I hate waiting a month for products...that's why I don't want to order...


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> im going to be opening an etsy store in January or February. i already told family and a few people at work that i need them to test the products on their skin and hair.


 Che, thats awesome.  I will support you sis!


----------



## mkd

So, I used the flaxseed gel last night on dry twists.  I used A LOT of it.  It works really really well.  I used too much so my hair was stiff as he*%.  Like I had used hair spray.  I had to co wash this morning.  I will try it again and use just a tiny bit.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> im going to be opening an etsy store in January or February. i already told family and a few people at work that i need them to test the products on their skin and hair.


 

If you want me to do a review, send them my way...


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Charz-Lovely hair & Congrats on making mole length!!


----------



## Charz

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Charz-Lovely hair & Congrats on making mole length!!


 


Thank you so much Lady!

I  am so excited the site is back to the way it was before. I feel like I missed out on a ton of posts because I couldn't navigate the old site well.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So last night I washed my hair with my left over shampoo mix.  I hadn't realized I hadn't actually shampoo'd in a minute because that stuff didn't lather at all. 

 Then I put in my Nupur 9 blend henna that I had taken out the freezer.  The jury is still out for this henna.  I think I get the same results as the Karishma but I'm not sure for real.  I used Mamma T's way of wrapping the henna hair up for an overnight henna.  I didn't get any on my sheets or anything.  

I left it in until 6am (7hrs) and rinsed with V05 moisture milks (used up).  I DC'd with Komaza Olive Oil DC and my HOT oil under my heat cap for 2hrs.  My detangling session was mad long and I lost a lot of hair it feels.  I don't know why my hair was so tangled, maybe the small twists.

I just put in about 12-15 chunky twists with Curls leave-in, Curls Souffle, and Mozeke Mango Cupuca (sp?) Holding Butter.  I'm under the bonnet dryer now since I need this dried by 1pm.  The twist feel really soft so I'm hoping the twist out comes out nice.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

If I buy from the HV sale it would be Acai & Moist 24/7.  I'm waiting to see how much SSI is offering so I can get the Marula Hemp styler, the okra reconstructor, avocado condish, and the olive & orange condish, and the coco cream leave in. This would be my winter stock up and then I'd shop the stash for the rest of the winter.

I've decided that Curls is out as a line despite the fact I can get it local.  It's just okay with my hair.  I think I could phase out HV also since I only like 2 things from that line.  I really like DB ingredients and prices but I haven't tried it yet.  Komaza's DC is great except the bits in it that don't always wash clean.  Mozeke is a keeper but its hard to use up her stylers because I only need a lil each time.  They have been keeping in the fridge well though.  Other lines I have bits and pieces of and wouldn't order from.  Tho the CJ products sound good also and CM always has a sale.


----------



## Ltown

Che, what for real, what you selling? All this time we been friends in here and we did not know 

Charz, hair always looks good work that natural hair!


----------



## robot.

has anyone heard or tried this:

Curl Prep Moisturizing Conditioner Prevents Shrinkage by curlprep

i can't find much about it online other than the website.


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Che, what for real, what you selling? All this time we been friends in here and we did not know
> 
> Charz, hair always looks good work that natural hair!


 

Thanks Lady. I am growing it until it starts bugging me in the shower. I can't be having hairs getting stuck in my bum.


----------



## robot.

no crunchy hair from the aohc this time!  i used it over nbd's miracle moisture. i really like the look!

i've been using it as a body moisturizer until i worked up the nerve to try it on my hair again.


----------



## robot.

nevermind, lol.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Thanks Lady. I am growing it until it starts bugging me in the shower.* I can't be having hairs getting stuck in my bum*.



 Girl that is what pony tails are for, i want mine to slap my tail when i run, lmao. You do look pretty in you siggy.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, thats awesome.  I will support you sis!


thanx mkd. i cant wait im so excited. only thing is most of the testers will be testing it on their skin so i need people to test on their hair.


Charz said:


> If you want me to do a review, send them my way...


thank you so much charz. i sure will. i know you dont like aloe vera juice so its a good thing im not using any
im putting aloe oil in the skin butter though.



Ltown said:


> Che, what for real, what you selling? All this time we been friends in here and we did not know
> 
> Charz, hair always looks good work that natural hair!


lol. i been thinking about doing this for a while. ever since ms T kept saying me and La should do it i think last year. but im like my mom, she doesnt like cooking for others and at first i couldnt imagine making products for people. but family and SO pushed me so im excited.
itll be hair butter, body butter, and an oil you can use for both.
im also working on an oil thatll grow my brothers hair back, that may take a while


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> Thanks Lady. I am growing it until it starts bugging me in the shower. I can't be having hairs getting stuck in my bum.


i read a thread not too long ago where a girl on here said she was taking a shower with her SO and there was hair stuck in her bum


----------



## chebaby

so i took my twists out last night, if i was smart i would have taken them down today because the twist out was beautiful. oh well. today i shampooed with curls cleansing cream which to me is more like a co wash, then conditioned with curls exctasy tea conditioner which i really like, then i used milkshake as a leave in. after i dried in my towel for a few minutes i used my hair butter to seal it in and slick it back in a puff. my hair is really soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Everyone.....

Speaking of Cleansing Creme(s), I noticed Bear Fruit Hair also had alot of those.  

I think more sellers are going to be moving totally away from 'Poos and do these "Cleansing Cremes" that both Cleanse & Moisturize i.e. WEN, Hair One etc.....  So I guess that's the new thing.

Basing my Scalp....Ya'll do remember that right??? 

My Oyin came today, so I did get a package.  That was fast, because CM had started to get s-l-o-w.


----------



## bronzebomb

I love Oyin's Honey Hemp!


----------



## Brownie518

Che, I can't wait for you to open up shop. Thats great you're doing that! You know we got your back!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I love Oyin's Honey Hemp!



I think you'll like AV's Ms. Bhree.  I *HEART* that stuff.  

But.....Imma pass....


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Everyone.....
> 
> Speaking of Cleansing Creme(s), I noticed Bear Fruit Hair also had alot of those.
> 
> I think more sellers are going to be moving totally away from 'Poos and do these "Cleansing Cremes" that both Cleanse & Moisturize i.e. WEN, Hair One etc.....  So I guess that's the new thing.
> 
> Basing my Scalp....Ya'll do remember that right???
> 
> My Oyin came today, so I did get a package.  *That was fast, because CM had started to get s-l-o-w.*


i was thinking the same thing about curlmart last time i ordered from them. they used to get me my stuff in less than a week. then it started to get up to 2 weeks.


Brownie518 said:


> Che, I can't wait for you to open up shop. Thats great you're doing that! You know we got your back!!!


thanx girl. :blowkiss:
i think more than anything im excited to smell the different scents that i can choose from.


----------



## chebaby

AV  having 3-% off huh!! 30% is a lot. imma pass though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> AV  having 3-% off huh!! *30% is a lot.* imma pass though.



Me Too Girl.  It took 4-Eva' to get that 1 jar of Pomade. 

I'm done w/her.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

CLAUDIE 25% November 18th --- November 21st


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> CLAUDIE 25% November 18th --- November 21st


 what you getting?


----------



## Ltown

Awesome Che, I'll be waiting.  Nothing happen on the home front no hair stuff today. Well look like there will some sales for those who are looking.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Congrats on the business Che...you know you have a customer over here.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I really liked the way my twist out looks.  I think I've had some growth even after the cut cuz its hanging longer than it used too.  I like the shape of the style.  The damaged area blends sooo well too.  I used a lil VF on my fingers as  I was separating the twists and that gave it some nice shine and it didn't get to frizzie.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Last night I used up the last of a bottle of KBB milk. I still have one left and 3 on the way. I called KBB this afternoon. They put me on hold about 7 minutes so I hung up and called right back! The same girl answered and when I started complaining about my hold time she put me on hold for about a minute and came back to say they had a glitch in the system and would overnight my package tonight and I should get it tomoro. I told her I HOPE I actually get it tomoro. That means, if I dont Im done! That makes no sense that I had to call them! Imma need them to get their system together as well as that website! Its a mess right now!

Anyway, I used the milk and cream together and I also used a mist that I made, its Taliah Wajiid Protective Bodifier and Donna Marie Moisture Mist. I dont like the moisture mist and wanted to use it up so I mixed it with TW since I like it! I still have more than half of the bottle of DM left though...hopefully I can use it up soon! I wore my hair in a braid-out puff today. Looks like I will be wearing another one tomoro! Next week I will learn some new styles!

After Cyber Monday Im not trying ANYTHING new! (Unless its a swap lol) Im gonna use up what I have and buy my staples when they go on sale! Thats it lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I noticed Bear Fruit Hair has a coupla' "Newly listed" DC'ers.  An Olive Drench and a Mango Macadamia.  

These products sound really, really good (not as good as Che's of course) but good.

Imma wait to place my order w/Che. 

I gotta see if she sticks to it first and not get bored and moved on to something else.  

Ya'll Know Chebaby!

Anyway, if the business lasts more than 2 days...... 

I hope she develops a good Protein DC'er. Oh...and a good Reconstructor.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *After Cyber Monday Im not trying ANYTHING new!* (Unless its a swap lol) Im gonna use up what I have and buy my staples when they go on sale! Thats it lol!




Uh hun............................:eye:

Imma be watchin' too!


----------



## Brownie518

Yeah, T, what you gettin from Miss Claudie??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, T, what you gettin from Miss Claudie??



Nada...because I JUST ordered those 2 DC'ers from Bear Fruit.

I also e-mailed them to see if they would/could combine the shipping between this one and the one I ordered the other day, it hasn't shipped yet, so I don't see why not.

1st Customer Service Issue (gotta test them out). 

Leave it to me to start some mess with them ALREADY!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> I gotta see if she sticks to it first and not get bored and moved on to something else.
> 
> Ya'll Know Chebaby!
> 
> Anyway, if the business lasts more than 2 days......
> 
> I hope she develops a good Protein DC'er. Oh...and a good Reconstructor.


 
lol...i just bout fell out my chair laughin!!
Im like that too! I made this whole list of products I was gon make and the ingredients I was gonna order from Texas Natural Supply (no bases lol) & I named my company and the different products and everything. Then as time progressed I was like, ummmm nevermind lol! I get mad with people when they trash my favorite products, so I already know how I would be about people criticizing something I cooked up in my kitchen lol!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nada...because I JUST ordered those 2 DC'ers from Bear Fruit.


 
Let me find out that that ever mattered to u lol! That is a completely different company from Claudie's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *I was gon make and the ingredients I was gonna order from Texas Natural Supply (no bases lol) & I named my company and the different products and everything. Then as time progressed I was like, ummmm nevermind lol!*



Hmp. 

Boff of Ya'll Need to Leave That Alone!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I noticed Bear Fruit Hair has a coupla' "Newly listed" DC'ers.  An Olive Drench and a Mango Macadamia.
> 
> These products sound really, really good (not as good as Che's of course) but good.
> 
> Imma wait to place my order w/Che.
> 
> I gotta see if she sticks to it first and not get bored and moved on to something else.
> 
> Ya'll Know Chebaby!
> 
> Anyway, if the business lasts more than 2 days......
> 
> I hope she develops a good Protein DC'er. Oh...and a good Reconstructor.


i almost died as i was reading this 
that sure is a lot of pressure to last more than 2 days 

but mango macadamia does sound  but imma act like i didnt see that since i said no bf purchases. we have another week left for me to change my mind and get something though


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> Boff of Ya'll Need to Leave That Alone!


lmao hey some of the most artistic people are wishy washy


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh hun............................:eye:
> 
> Imma be watchin' too!


 
PLEASE watch lol! I need 24 hour round the clock supervision lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao *hey some of the most artistic people are wishy washy *



Ya'll  Che be don' got all them orders and take longer than BJ to ship!


@bolded.............................


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nada...because I JUST ordered those 2 DC'ers from Bear Fruit.
> 
> I also e-mailed them to see if they would/could combine the shipping between this one and the one I ordered the other day, it hasn't shipped yet, so I don't see why not.
> 
> *1st Customer Service Issue* (gotta test them out).
> 
> Leave it to me to start some mess with them ALREADY!


i cant wait to hear how they handle this. they are a new company right? im rooting for them so ms T dont have to come on hear and blast them. you know how we do


beautyaddict1913 said:


> lol...i just bout fell out my chair laughin!!
> Im like that too! I made this whole list of products I was gon make and the ingredients I was gonna order from Texas Natural Supply (no bases lol) & I named my company and the different products and everything. Then as time progressed I was like,* ummmm nevermind* lol! I get mad with people when they trash my favorite products, so I already know how I would be about people criticizing something I cooked up in my kitchen lol!


lmao. i feel ya. ive been thinking about this for a while and it hasnt passed so i figure im in the clear now if i had thought of this just this week then i know to wait another week before i get to the bolded 
you had the names and everything you might as well get back to it.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll  Che be don' got all them orders and take longer than BJ to ship!
> 
> 
> @bolded.............................


not the way i be clowning her. i dont wanna get hit up side the head with tomatoes by yall


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> PLEASE watch lol! I need 24 hour round the clock supervision lol



See....the reason you get a Special Pass is cuz you're newly 
'Natural/Transitioned and you need to 'experiment' with alot of different 
stuff so you can see what works good on your hair.  And you do need to know that.

So with that in mind, I can relate to you buying like a Mad Woman


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> not the way i be clowning her. i dont wanna get hit up side the head with tomatoes by yall



Girl, that would be too Funny! :girlbar: 

Cuz you know you would BLOW UP! 

With Like 1 Zillion Orders the 1st Week......

And then Folx be making YT Videos about You!:mob:


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, that would be too Funny! :girlbar:
> 
> Cuz you know you would BLOW UP!
> 
> With Like 1 Zillion Orders the 1st Week......
> 
> And then Folx be making YT Videos about You!:mob:


i can already see it  chebaby gate.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i can already see it  *chebaby gate.*



Girl..................  You already know!

....................

Not to mention Folx complaining about the product(s) being "Inconsistent" and showing pics of one Chebaby DC'er vs the First Chebaby DC'er they ordered

And me saying the Bottle wasn't filled up to the top and you try to send me a 2oz Replacement


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> See....the reason you get a Special Pass is cuz you're newly
> 'Natural/Transitioned and you need to 'experiment' with alot of different
> stuff so you can see what works good on your hair. And you do need to know that.
> 
> So with that in mind, I can relate to you buying like a Mad Woman


 
Awww thank you! Thats the sweetest thing anyone has ever said to me lol 
My biggest problem is sticking to a product regimen. I like stuff and then I try whatever else is new that I buy and since I get new stuff every week I have a new regimen every week! I have so much stuff on deck to try right now its crazy! I have all these product combinations I need to test out too! I still havent tried henna and I have 3 boxes and now I want some cassia and indigo.
IDT have u used any ayurvedic things or is that doin too much for u? I used to think it was then I gave in after seeing some popular youtubers experiment with it. I thought it was a rite of passage for a hair care journey lol.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl..................  You already know!
> 
> ....................
> 
> Not to mention Folx complaining about the product(s) being "Inconsistent" and showing pics of one Chebaby DC'er vs the First Chebaby DC'er they ordered


thats why i didnt understand AV. i remember when she first started out and she came to this board so she knew how we do. so i cant understand how she thought everyone would keep quiet but truth be told everyone did keep quiet. it was the price that pissed everyone off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> thats why i didnt understand AV. i remember when she first started out and she came to this board so she knew how we do. so i cant understand how she thought everyone would keep quiet *but truth be told everyone did keep quiet. it was the prise that pissed everyone off.*



Girl, that was a mess.  And it messed alot of other "Good" vendors up with it. 


And folx started pointing fingers & naming names.  

It was terrible.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, that was a mess.  And it messed alot of other "Good" vendors up with it.
> 
> 
> And folx started pointing fingers & naming names.
> 
> It was terrible.


i know girl. but i dont think the other companies will be negatively effected because their prices are right and the products are consistent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i know girl. but* i dont think the other companies will be negatively effected because their prices are right and the products are consistent.*



We'll see.erplexed  I Do.

Because alot of people found bases that equaled stuff they were paying good money for in Larger Quantities _CHEAPER_. 

They had alot of stuff listed that equaled other stuff on that one board.

Okay:  For instance, I had those 3 HV GTB's in my Cart and removed them, because I could buy 1lb of GTB cheaper.

So, after Folx got really hip to the Bases and Oils and Fragrances....it all started to go crazy. 

So We'll see.

But I ain't mixing nothing.  Honestly tho', I was tempted to buy that Base of the AV Ashlii Amla.


----------



## bronzebomb

Claudie's???   what do you recommend?


----------



## Brownie518

I got my Shea Souffle's and Unrefined whipped shea from Jasmine's today. Just what my dry skin needs right now. The Tahitian Vanilla smells so good!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> Claudie's???   what do you recommend?



She's So Nice!  Great Customer Service! Fast Shipping!  Easy to talk to.

I love the DC'er. I also like the Ends Hydration #1.

I have the Protein DC'er, but haven't tried it yet. _Will be Steaming with this tomorrow_. I also have the Scalp Exlir that's really, really good *if you're into growth aids it has _sulfur_*  Also, the Temple Balm Revitalizer.

I also liked the Satin Lotion.  It's very light.  Almost like Paul Mitchell's Foaming Pomade (if you've ever used that before). A cross between a Hair Milk and a Lotion/Creme.

I also have the Beautiful Oil, but haven't tried it yet. It sounds delish! I have a 2oz sample of that.

Maybe Brownie & Shay will also Chime in.  They use alot of Claudie as well.


----------



## Brownie518

bronzebomb said:


> Claudie's???   what do you recommend?



Her Protein conditioner is really good!! 
I loooove the Deep Moisturizing conditioner, also!!  I deep condition with this all the time. Great moisture, detangles nice, and my hair is smooth and silky. 
I also like the Oil and the Scalp Elixir.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> She's So Nice!  Great Customer Service! Fast Shipping!  Easy to talk to.
> 
> I love the DC'er. I also like the Ends Hydration #1.
> 
> I have the Protein DC'er, but haven't tried it yet. _Will be Steaming with this tomorrow_. I also have the Scalp Exlir that's really, really good *if you're into growth aids it has _sulfur_*  Also, the Temple Balm Revitalizer.
> 
> I also liked the Satin Lotion.  It's very light.  Almost like Paul Mitchell's Foaming Pomade (if you've ever used that before). A cross between a Hair Milk and a Lotion/Creme.
> 
> I also have the Beautiful Oil, but haven't tried it yet. It sounds delish! I have a 2oz sample of that.
> 
> Maybe Brownie & Shay will also Chime in.  They use alot of Claudie as well.


you know i never thought about it but you are right, the lotion does have the same feel as the PM foam pomade. i used to love that stuff.


----------



## bronzebomb

I like the Hairveda's Green Tea butter, but I don't want a pound of it...I guess that's why I pay for it. I guess I need to find another natural in DMV that likes to sample just as much as I do!!! 


What is the Claudies web address?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I like the Hairveda's Green TEa butter, but I don't want a pound of it...I guess that's why I pay for it.  I guess I need to find another natural in DMV that likes to sample just as much as I do!!!  LOL



It's really not that much.  They come in 16 ounce Jars. 

I am Loving the Horsetail Butter.  I wish I woulda' got that first!

That Haul will last me a while in addition to the Butters & Jarred Creams I already got.  I'm good now on that kind of stuff.


----------



## Brownie518

Should I only get like 2 Methi Setiva sets from HV? And like 2 extra Step 2's? I'm really thinking about what I need...I LOVE the MoistPRO but I don't NEED it right now. 

If I go to Sephora in NYC next week, I'll see if I can find a Qhemet retailer. Get some AOHC and CTDG..........

ETA-Nope, they sel Qhemet in Brooklyn. I'm going to Sephora right in Times Square *sigh*


----------



## bronzebomb

hmmm i may get the green tea butter...i'm not purchasing anything in 2011!!!!!  not even shampoo!


----------



## Brownie518

Doesn't Snowdrift Farms have those butters in smaller sizes?? Somebody must.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

That Horsetail Butter is wonderful. 

I put some of that in a 4oz Jar. It will be right on time.  I don't think 16 ounces is that much. 

4 4ounce Jars.  I'll definitely use it all winter.  It's wonderful and I am heavy-handed.

I put some of the GTB in a 2 ounce Jar mixed w/some M/N for our mini growth aids challenge.  Breaking it down into smaller size Jars, makes you realize it really isn't that much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BROWNIE:  I didn't know you could buy the Methi Separately?  That's interesting......


----------



## bronzebomb

I'm not a full-fledged junkie...am i?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *I'm not a full-fledged junkie...am i?*



Uh...........Yeah.  Pretty Much!


----------



## chebaby

girl if you have to ask then.....yes!!! you are a full fledged junkie.
its ok. we all are


----------



## Brownie518

Sorry, bronzebomb.  I'm with Che and T. Welcome to the club!!! 

T, I think you can request the Methi sets separately and the last 2 sales, BJ had them listed as a set as well as separately. I hope she does this time. That Step 2 is the bizniz!!! 

This Tahitian Vanilla Shea Souffle smells so good. I'm gonna have to get some body wash and spray in this scent. I'm about to shower so I can slather myself in it.  I also got the Hello Sugar, which is the best!!


----------



## bronzebomb

i just laughed...and dogs barked!  i guess i am a junkie!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Horsetail Butter is wonderful.
> 
> I put some of that in a 4oz Jar. It will be right on time. I don't think 16 ounces is that much.
> 
> 4 4ounce Jars. I'll definitely use it all winter. It's wonderful and I am heavy-handed.
> 
> I put some of the GTB in a 2 ounce Jar mixed w/some M/N for our mini growth aids challenge. Breaking it down into smaller size Jars, makes you realize it really isn't that much.


 

where did u order it from again? im too lazy to go back 8 or 12 pages and look!


----------



## mkd

Brownie, snowdrift farms does have all those butters and they have good prices too.


----------



## mkd

Snowdrift has green tea, horsetail, white sage, and chamomile butters.  They all sound so lovely.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> where did u order it from again? im too lazy to go back 8 or 12 pages and look!



I got mine from:  wholesalesuppliesplus.com


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Snowdrift Farms Site is Messy to Me & Hard to Navigate.

I like wholesalesuppliesplus.  Easy to navigate and the shipping is crazy, stupid fast.  Granted, you gotta buy a Pound


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Sorry, bronzebomb.  I'm with Che and T. Welcome to the club!!!*



Girl.........She was just playin'  She already know


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Snowdrift Farms Site is Messy to Me & Hard to Navigate.
> 
> I like wholesalesuppliesplus.  Easy to navigate and the shipping is crazy, stupid fast.  Granted, you gotta buy a Pound


I agree about their site being hard to navigate and you can't beat wholesale supplies shipping.  more companies should ship for free.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Got an e-mail back from Bear Fruit. 

My 1st order has already shipped.  So, I won't be able to combine that order. 

She said I should have it tomorrow.

I may try some of those Cleansing Conditioners during her BF Sale. 

I know I want some of those Shine Conditioning Rinses. Maybe the Red Wine one.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Snowdrift has green tea, horsetail, white sage, and chamomile butters.  They all sound so lovely.



Yes, they do, don't they??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Got an e-mail back from Bear Fruit*.
> 
> My 1st order has already shipped.  So, I won't be able to combine that order.
> 
> She said I should have it tomorrow.
> 
> I may try some of those Cleansing Conditioners during her BF Sale.
> 
> I know I want some of those Shine Conditioning Rinses. Maybe the Red Wine one.



Well.  I received a response in a "Timely Manner" So that's a Good Sign...and _supposedly my product(s) 

have already shipped_ which is good. 

I placed my order on the 16th and she said it shipped yesterday and I should have it tomorrow.

So.........we'll see.


----------



## Brownie518

T, I was looking at those Bear Fruit shine rinses, too. They both sound so good. You said she's having a BF sale, right???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, I was looking at those Bear Fruit shine rinses, too. They both sound so good. *You said she's having a BF sale, right???*



Yep. She said next week.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got mine from: wholesalesuppliesplus.com


 
Thank u! I had to compare it to Texas Natural Supply's and its waay cheaper! I want it! But Im lookin at that acai butter too...did u get it?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Thank u! I had to compare it to Texas Natural Supply's and its waay cheaper! I want it! *But Im lookin at that acai butter too...did u get it?*



I didn't because I have like 3 Jars of Njoi Coconut Pomade w/Acai Berry. 

I need to use those up first.  It smells like Dessert.  It smells incredible.

We did TNS last year and it's Wayyyyy Overpriced.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Here is the custom DC I wanted from BFH:

Your selection: 


Conditioner/Deep Conditioner - Price $ 3.55 
Safflower - Price $ 1.60 
Coconut Oil - Price $ 2.70 
Macadamia Nut Oil - Price $ 2.55 
Yogurt - Price $ 3.00 
Honey - Price $ 3.20 
Banana - Price $ 2.65 
Marshmallow Root - Price $ 3.45 
Hibiscus - Price $ 2.45 
(Fragrance)Chocolate Mint - Price $ 2.75 
Total:$ 27.90 

Imma order a pre-mixed one if I ever order from there lol


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Here is the custom DC I wanted from BFH:
> 
> Your selection:
> 
> 
> Conditioner/Deep Conditioner - Price $ 3.55
> Safflower - Price $ 1.60
> Coconut Oil - Price $ 2.70
> Macadamia Nut Oil - Price $ 2.55
> Yogurt - Price $ 3.00
> Honey - Price $ 3.20
> Banana - Price $ 2.65
> Marshmallow Root - Price $ 3.45
> Hibiscus - Price $ 2.45
> (Fragrance)Chocolate Mint - Price $ 2.75
> *Total:$ 27.90*
> 
> *Imma order a pre-mixed one if I ever order from there lol*



..............I'll take Pre-Mix for $8.00 Alex


----------



## Brownie518

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Here is the custom DC I wanted from BFH:
> 
> Your selection:
> 
> 
> Conditioner/Deep Conditioner - Price $ 3.55
> Safflower - Price $ 1.60
> Coconut Oil - Price $ 2.70
> Macadamia Nut Oil - Price $ 2.55
> Yogurt - Price $ 3.00
> Honey - Price $ 3.20
> Banana - Price $ 2.65
> Marshmallow Root - Price $ 3.45
> Hibiscus - Price $ 2.45
> (Fragrance)Chocolate Mint - Price $ 2.75
> Total:$ 27.90
> 
> Imma order a pre-mixed one if I ever order from there lol



...that sounds good. I'd leave out the coconut and my fragrance would be citrus pomegrante. I would add some ayurvedic herbs, too.  I priced a custom DC, also...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ...that sounds good. I'd leave out the coconut and my fragrance would be citrus pomegrante. I would add some ayurvedic herbs, too.  *I priced a custom DC, also...*



Hmm.....I didn't.

*i'll get my customs from che*


----------



## beautyaddict1913

From BFH:

I want the Banana Avocado Deep Mask
Mango Macadamia Mask
Pistachio Cream Deep Conditioner
Chocolate Coffee Conditioner (could replace black tea rinse perhaps)
Marshmallow Cream Cleansing Conditioner

My total would be $67.20 with shipping...thats not bad but Im not really trying to make it rain like that at a company I have never ordered from before! $30 is the limit with new companies lol


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> ..............I'll take Pre-Mix for $8.00 Alex


 
lmaaoooo! T you are a mess! Im going to bed soon! Im not finna stay up all night laughin at u!!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Brownie518 said:


> ...that sounds good. I'd leave out the coconut and my fragrance would be citrus pomegrante. I would add some ayurvedic herbs, too.  I priced a custom DC, also...


 
yours sound awesome too! Do mines like that with those ayurvedic herbs lol!


----------



## bronzebomb

i love the Cherry Bark Banana Creme.  It reminds me of the Kimmaytube leave in, but just a bit heavier.  i have 4b natural hair


----------



## Brownie518

All that stuff on there sounds good. I'm about to go to bed myself. I'm gettin so sleepy. See ya'll tomorrow. Everyone have a good night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ladies....I'm up *but not for long*

Well, I'm suppose to get this 'corrective' done tonight....so ya'll pray it goes well.  

I lost quite a bit of hair this time through excessive shedding, matting, tangling, knotting....... So hopefully, this will put me back on track and I can recover from this quickly.

I'll prolly use up:

1 Single Application of MBB Sensitive Scalp No-Lye
1 Vial Wella Pure Keratin Oil *to mix in Relaxer*
1 Bottle of Color Coded Isoplus
1Tube of Redken Deep Fuel *mid protein step*
1 Tube of Matrix Ceramides
1 Bottle of Nutrine Garlic *have back ups*
1 16 oz Bottle of Claudie DC'er *have back up*
Using Up Quite a Bit of Stuff

Will Steam in Claudie's Protein DC'er for 30 minutes and maybe Jasmine Avacado & Silk for another 30.

I pray everything goes well.


----------



## Brownie518

I used up a Redken Deep Fuel, a Claudie's Deep Moisturizing, and bottle of oils I mixed up. I think I have about 5 more uses of this Qhemet AOHC. Oh, I also used up a Motions CPR. 

*I forgot T had given me a bottle of that Ori Golden Jojoba...*sigh*...its so nice.


----------



## Ltown

T, be positive, don't scratch your head and it will be alright. 

Vonnie Curly Nikki has alot of video people posted for updo I like this girl (Tiashautee's, Westbeauty also have so good updo)

Here is another Ms. Vaugh
YouTube - msvaughn's Channel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> T, be positive, *don't scratch your head* and it will be alright.



I will try not to, altho' I was scratching something Fierce last night. 

Can't wait to let you Ladies know how it went.

I bet I am EL all over again. 

I wouldn't be surprised........


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, not going to be buying anything for bf, i wanted to get my stuff from qhem but my bank card has been compromised , i got it taken care of but for now until they are done with the investigation, i won't use my card unless its through paypal, and qhem doesn't have that. I was got for such a tiny amount that i missed it, and if i would not have caught it, they probably would have cleaned me out. Thank god that it was not worse and my only inconvience was going in to get a new card. And the amount was 42 cents, yes i said cents. And it came from some company in ny that i never even heard of and when i called the number of course it was disconnected. The teller said that she has seen smaller amounts for like 15 cents, things that people would miss and then they get hit up, so ladies be careful, if you see something that is not right with your account even if its a few cents, look into it.

Anyway enough doom and gloom, going to take a short nap and relax the rest of the day. I will wash my hair tomorrow.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I will try not to, altho' I was scratching something Fierce last night.
> 
> Can't wait to let you Ladies know how it went.
> 
> I bet I am EL all over again.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised........


 
Do you base you scalp? You should at least tonight with plain vaseline or something without fragrance. BSS has pre relaxer bases I've seen, and stop scratching that probably something you unconsciously done and not thought about. The scalp always itches prior to relaxer it did for me at least and dd.  Relax!


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, not going to be buying anything for bf, i wanted to get my stuff from qhem but my bank card has been compromised , i got it taken care of but for now until they are done with the investigation, i won't use my card unless its through paypal, and qhem doesn't have that. I was got for such a tiny amount that i missed it, and if i would not have caught it, they probably would have cleaned me out. Thank god that it was not worse and my only inconvience was going in to get a new card. And the amount was 42 cents, yes i said cents. And it came from some company in ny that i never even heard of and when i called the number of course it was disconnected. The teller said that she has seen smaller amounts for like 15 cents, things that people would miss and then they get hit up, so ladies be careful, if you see something that is not right with your account even if its a few cents, look into it.
> 
> Anyway enough doom and gloom, going to take a short nap and relax the rest of the day. I will wash my hair tomorrow.


 
She does take paypal, its listed under her FAQs I think. I hope everything works out for you la.


ETA:


*Q: Do you accept Paypal? *
*A: *Yes. First, calculate your total by going through the normal order placement process. Your subtotal plus the shipping amount will be displayed on the 2nd check-out page. Next, go to your Paypal account, click the "send money" tab, enter the required information and include your product list in the comments section. Our Paypal address is [email protected]. Be sure to view the Terms & Conditions page before proceeding. Please note that order confirmation emails are not automatically generated for orders placed off-site. Your Paypal payment receipt is your order record.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Thanks Ltown for the suggestions. I'm going to look into some of those people for styles.

T- your hair will look great.  You have your reggie mapped out very well.

La- thanks for the heads up.  I'm glad you got it settled before it got out of control.


----------



## chebaby

last night i wet my hair with my water bottle and then put my hair in 6 large twists so my hair wouldnt tangle over night. i used my shea butter mix. my hair was soft this morning but do you know i am shedding something crazy. urggg. i know its not breakage so im not too worried i just dont like seeing so much hair in the shower.
i co washed with kckt and left most of it in. then i slathered my ends in coconut confidence and my puff is so soft and fluffy.
i used up all my kckt.
i wasnt planning on repurchasing anytime soon but since curlmart has 20% off i may get it. its the only leave in i use as a rinse out too. but i might start doing the same with kbb milk.

my camden grey has been delivered so i will make another butter tonight.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> She does take paypal, its listed under her FAQs I think. I hope everything works out for you la.
> 
> 
> ETA:
> 
> 
> *Q: Do you accept Paypal? *
> *A: *Yes. First, calculate your total by going through the normal order placement process. Your subtotal plus the shipping amount will be displayed on the 2nd check-out page. Next, go to your Paypal account, click the "send money" tab, enter the required information and include your product list in the comments section. Our Paypal address is [email protected]om. Be sure to view the Terms & Conditions page before proceeding. Please note that order confirmation emails are not automatically generated for orders placed off-site. Your Paypal payment receipt is your order record.



Thanks charz, because the last time i ordered from her it only gave me the cc option, and i didn't mind because i never had a problem with her system. But now i don't want to risk it. Thanks again  i will try on bf, i can't do a mock purchase now because everything is oos.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Thanks Ltown for the suggestions. I'm going to look into some of those people for styles.
> 
> T- your hair will look great.  You have your reggie mapped out very well.
> 
> La- thanks for the heads up.  I'm glad you got it settled before it got out of control.



Thanks vonnie and no problem, i always balance my books with my bank account and something was off.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I purchased a whipped pudding and a honey wash from oyin/curlmart today.

I saw the email and discount code and made a purchase before 7:30am this morning.


----------



## chebaby

i see the site is picking back up. this is the first time in a while i see 300+ in the hair section.


----------



## La Colocha

I wish the thank you button would come back.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, not going to be buying anything for bf, i wanted to get my stuff from qhem but my bank card has been compromised , i got it taken care of but for now until they are done with the investigation, i won't use my card unless its through paypal, and qhem doesn't have that. I was got for such a tiny amount that i missed it, and if i would not have caught it, they probably would have cleaned me out. Thank god that it was not worse and my only inconvience was going in to get a new card. And the amount was 42 cents, yes i said cents. And it came from some company in ny that i never even heard of and when i called the number of course it was disconnected. The teller said that she has seen smaller amounts for like 15 cents, things that people would miss and then they get hit up, so ladies be careful, if you see something that is not right with your account even if its a few cents, look into it.
> 
> Anyway enough doom and gloom, going to take a short nap and relax the rest of the day. I will wash my hair tomorrow.


 
WOW that happened to me this past week I'm waiting on my new card to arrive.
The company showed up on my account as Northern LLC in NY and the charged 21.64 to my account. I have no idea how they got my card info but when i googled them alot of people were hit that same week.
I haven't purchased anything online in a while but I do recall a week before this I went to Target and the cc machine went black after I swiped my card and the cashier had to run it at the register itself so that might be where it happened but I'm not sure.


----------



## mkd

Wow, I check my online banking every day looking for anything out of the ordinary.  Thanks for the heads up La.


----------



## sensi sweetie

La Colocha said:


> I wish the thank you button would come back.



Ugh me too! Is it not coming back? I thought it was erplexed

*goes back to lurking*


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> WOW that happened to me this past week I'm waiting on my new card to arrive.
> The company showed up on my account as Northern LLC in NY and the charged 21.64 to my account. I have no idea how they got my card info but when i googled them alot of people were hit that same week.
> I haven't purchased anything online in a while but I do recall a week before this I went to Target and the cc machine went black after I swiped my card and the cashier had to run it at the register itself so that might be where it happened but I'm not sure.



My lord girl that is the same company , i don't know when it actually happened but the charge was from last friday. When i tried to call the number for them it was disconnected.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Wow, I check my online banking every day looking for anything out of the ordinary.  Thanks for the heads up La.



Yes, mk keep and eye out



sensi sweetie said:


> Ugh me too! Is it not coming back? I thought it was erplexed
> 
> **goes back to lurking**



 nikos said it would be back but idk when, come out of lurkin, we don't bite.


----------



## Ltown

Che, Mkd found this ayurveda spritz on youtube by Nappnfree


YouTube - Ayurvedic Powders and Natural Hair: Making an Ayurvedic Moisturizing Tea Spritz (Another Recipe)


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> Che, Mkd found this ayurveda spritz on youtube by Nappnfree
> 
> 
> YouTube - Ayurvedic Powders and Natural Hair: Making an Ayurvedic Moisturizing Tea Spritz (Another Recipe)


Thank Ltown, can't wait to check this out!


----------



## chebaby

thanx Ltown. you find some good stuff lmao.


----------



## mkd

I wish I had all the ingredients to make this spritz Ltown, it looks amazing.  I guess I could freestyle and use what i have.


----------



## chebaby

i just got finished watching that video Ltown and i loved it. i usually spray my hair with water at night but every now and then i like to mix it up. when i have my twists in i have been spraying with j&b but when thats done i might make a tea mix.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I wish I had all the ingredients to make this spritz Ltown, it looks amazing.  I guess I could freestyle and used what i have.


i have everything except the glycerin and maca, unless maca is bhringaraj. and i dont have peppermint and ylang ylang oil.


----------



## mkd

i dont have glycerin either che or the EO but I can get those locally.  I dont have any hisbiscus powder but i do have the leaves that i make tea with.  I dont have silk amino acid though.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i just got finished watching that video Ltown and i loved it. i usually spray my hair with water at night but every now and then i like to mix it up. when i have my twists in i have been spraying with j&b but when thats done i might make a tea mix.


 
Che, I found it by accident I was looking again at kimmaytube leave in and her's came up so then I seen the ayurveda spritz.  You tube is great source of information worldwide just like this forum. Love it!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

My kbb milks came this evening! Im loving the smell of the cranberry cocktail! 
Last night I baggied with my Taliah Waajid and Donna Marie mix and sum KBB milk. Then I sealed with KBB hair cream and hv cocasta shikakai oil. I braided my hair in 4 braids and wore a braidout puff to work. It came out cute!

Since its not very cold this evening I will wash my hair with the new Taliah Waajid shampoo that I got and deep condition with JessiCurl Too Shea. Im leaving in Qhemet OHHB and maybe KCKT or KBB milk, havent decided yet. Going to wear a braid out puff tomoro too!

Last night I made a list of things that I am going to use up and never re-purchase and I listed my staples too! WHY is my staples list longer than the use up list?!?!


----------



## chebaby

so true, i love youtube. i am so in love with ayurveda right now.

tomorrow i have to purchase some evoo, im all out of my own and the one i took from the kitchen 
i wasnt planning on purchasing more kckt but i think its the best co wash conditioner and leave in. i might purchase a bunch of it and make that my go to co wash.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Ya'll.....

I finally made it home.  I just steamed with some Claudie Protein & then Jasmine Avacado & Silk.

My Niece ask me when was the last time I combed my Hair??? 

She said it was 'matted' but I didn't lose too much during the process, although I still had some knots after she processed.erplexed  

She said I had _'some'_ breakage,but thought I could get back on track with HOTS & DC'ing sessions (_her suggestions_).  

I will try the No-Lye for a while and not go past 10-11 weeks.

My Bear Fruit Hair came today as promised. 

Doesn't really have too much of a 'smell' The names make you think it's going to be Mad Fragrance Galore but....meh....not so much.  

She was definitely on point with her shipping.  I ordered the 16th, it shipped on the 17th and I got it on the 19th.

I am letting my hair cool a while and will finish up with a Vial of Matrix Ceramides, PC, Leave-In w/Argan Oil and under the dryer.


----------



## Ltown

Great T, I'm glad is went well!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Great T, I'm glad is went well!



Thanks Girl.  I was nervous.  It was her first time doing my hair.  It's Bone Straight and I haven't had that w/Lye, so it's going to take some getting use to.erplexed

Thank Goodness I am under a Wig


----------



## Brownie518

I didn't read thru the thread. Ya'll see HV list of stuff on sale?? I won't be getting anything...


----------



## Brownie518

From Hairveda:

We are pleased offer you HUGE savings this Cyber Monday (November 29th)!



Here's what's on sale:

• Acai Berry Phyto Biofunctional Conditioner 45% Off!

• SitriNillah Deep Conditioner 30% Off

• Whipped Gelly Moisturizing Hair Gel 20% Off (Limited Stock)

• Avosoya Light & Silky Hair Oil 30% Off!



We have limited stock on sale! Be there for our HUGE 24 hour event! One randomly chosen customer will receive a free bottle of Whipped Cream! Sale is available to US customer only.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> From Hairveda:
> 
> We are pleased offer you HUGE savings this Cyber Monday (November 29th)!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what's on sale:
> 
> • Acai Berry Phyto Biofunctional Conditioner 45% Off!
> 
> • SitriNillah Deep Conditioner 30% Off
> 
> • Whipped Gelly Moisturizing Hair Gel 20% Off (Limited Stock)
> 
> • Avosoya Light & Silky Hair Oil 30% Off!
> 
> 
> 
> We have limited stock on sale! Be there for our HUGE 24 hour event! One randomly chosen customer will receive a free bottle of Whipped Cream! Sale is available to US customer only.



Wasn't it better last year?


----------



## bronzebomb

Goood! not purchasing from HairVeda!  i don't need/want any of that!


----------



## Brownie518

Yes, La, it was better. I don't use any of those. So thats a load off the mind. One less sale to wait for. So, now its just Qhemet for me.


----------



## Brownie518

Did anyone get anything with Curlmart's 'Grey Friday' 20% sale? 
I passed on that one myself. I was surprised by my restraint. I had a cart loaded up, too. LOL


----------



## mkd

La, her sale was much better last year if I recall correctly.  I won't be ordering from HV.  

I am DCing the dryer now.  I got some smaller flexi rods, some porosity control, and some other miscellanous stuff on my way home today.  I am going to attempt a flexi set with much smaller rollers than the ones I already have.  

The BSS had Taliah Wajid (I know I butchered the spelling) curly curl  cream.  I am thinking about picking that up.  Che, didn't you get it?  Have you used it yet?


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> Yes, La, it was better. I don't use any of those. So thats a load off the mind. One less sale to wait for. So, now its just Qhemet for me.


Did you decide no Ori?


----------



## bronzebomb

the shipping is too high for curlmart...


----------



## La Colocha

Yeah i remembered it was better, and t im glad you hair turned out good. I read an article on aol about black friday and that most of the sales aren't really bargains, that they would have been on sale anyway this time of year to get ready for new stock. Now every time i see a sale i give the side eye. I got 13 emails today about sales that i have seen all month hyped up for bf.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Did you decide no Ori?



...No, I'm gettin' it! I used some last night.  That stuff is just too good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ...No, I'm gettin' it! I used some last night.  *That stuff is just too good.*



Yeah...it is. 

She's a Nasty Something tho'.

Hope you never hafta' deal with her on a Customer Service issue


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Re: Hairveda

Well.... 

I guess I can get my 3 Acai Phyto Berry's & KIM


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Yeah i remembered it was better, and t im glad you hair turned out good. I read an article on aol about black friday and that most of the sales aren't really bargains, that they would have been on sale anyway this time of year to get ready for new stock. Now every time i see a sale i give the side eye. I got 13 emails today about *sales that i have seen all month hyped up for bf*.



See, this!!!  I noticed the same thing. Talkin about early BF but wait...didn't you have that same s**t last week??


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Re: Hairveda
> 
> Well....
> 
> I guess I can get my 3 Acai Phyto Berry's & KIM



 I'm glad she won't have anything I want on sale. I surely don't need to be buying. But..... I'll probably get one or two Methi sets or a few Step 2's if she has them listed separately. I should just send her a quick email.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm glad she won't have anything I want on sale. I surely don't need to be buying. But..... I'll probably get one or two Methi sets or a few Step 2's if she has them listed separately. *I should just send her a quick email.*



Yeah.....e-mail her and tell her I SAID.......


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> *She's a Nasty Something tho*'.



*Cackles*



Brownie518 said:


> See, this!!!  I noticed the same thing. Talkin about early BF but wait...didn't you have that same s**t last week??



Remember that bath and body works promotion i told yall about, same thing all week, i bet that will be their bf sale.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> *Cackles*
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that bath and body works promotion i told yall about, same thing all week, i bet that will be their bf sale.



 I think of you every time I get that email...3x a day for the last month . Plus the 20% off. #suckinmyteeth


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....it just 'narrows' my list way down.  I had like $75.00 in BJ's Christmas Stocking.... 

That free's up some additional cash for: BFHair, SSI, Qhemet, MHC, Claudie, Christine Gant......

But only if the deals are righterplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well...I really don't need anything anyway.

*sucks teeth & rolls eyes*


----------



## Brownie518

I used up an Njoi Nourishing pomade, another Hydratherma Naturals oil, and a Claudie's Revitalizing Gro pomade. I need more Hydratherma oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I used up an *Njoi Nourishing pomade*, another Hydratherma Naturals oil, and a Claudie's Revitalizing Gro pomade. I need more Hydratherma oil.



What's the Nourishing Pomade by Njoi?  I don't think I've ever seen this one?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> What's the Nourishing Pomade by Njoi?  I don't think I've ever seen this one?



I used to get it all the time. Ill send you a link so you can see it...


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I used up an Njoi Nourishing pomade, another Hydratherma Naturals oil, and a Claudie's Revitalizing Gro pomade. I need more *Hydratherma oil*.



I loved that oil but it went bad on me within a few months.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I loved that oil but it went bad on me within a few months*.



WOW! 

I don't have that one, but I do have some oils I'd better get to.

I forgot to add a Splash of something into my DC'er tonight.  Imma get back on the oil tip.

I've been using WhGO and I did use Pure Argan tonight.  I'm tryna' save that one.  It was soooooooo expensive for 4 ounces. 

Don't think it'll be a repurchase unless it has a 25% discount attached to it.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I loved that oil but it went bad on me within a few months.



 Really? I 've been getting it for years and I haven't had that issue. I usually get 2 at a time and have them both open, too. It's my favorite oil.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Really? I 've been getting it for years and I haven't had that issue. I usually get 2 at a time and have them both open, too. It's my favorite oil.



WOW! Your Favorite?  That says alot. 

When are they having a Sale?  I want One!


----------



## Brownie518

I almost forgot to do my benefits enrollment for my job. Tonight was the deadline. Too busy messin' with all these sales and whatnot. 

I used the Redken Chemistry Shot (the Smooth Down) and my hair feels fantastic. It looks nice and thick and smooth and healthy, too. I'm gonna use it once a month.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a Pedi 1st thing in the a.m.

I shol' don't want my feet up in somebody's face early in the Morning!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW! Your Favorite?  That says alot.
> 
> When are they having a Sale?  I want One!



Yep. My favorite.  Long time favorite, too. And, umm, I don't remember her ever having a sale. I could be wrong but I don't remember one.  Not a word, T! I know what you're gonna say, too!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I used the Redken Chemistry Shot (the Smooth Down) and my hair feels fantastic. It looks nice and thick and smooth and healthy, too. I'm gonna use it once a month.*



Glad you like it!  That is something I don't have 

I gotta use up some of this Natcha' Stuff.

I bet it looks really nice!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Really? I 've been getting it for years and I haven't had that issue. I usually get 2 at a time and have them both open, too. It's my favorite oil.



It was one of the best oils that i ever used, loved it. But one day i went to use it and it smelled funny like musty, you know that sweet buttercream smell. I could not have had it longer than 3 or 4 months. If i knew that i would use it up fast i would go back to it. But im so slow with my products, i don't want it to go bad again.


----------



## BrownBetty

Brownie518 said:


> I almost forgot to do my benefits enrollment for my job. Tonight was the deadline. Too busy messin' with all these sales and whatnot.
> 
> I used the *Redken Chemistry Shot* (the Smooth Down) and my hair feels fantastic. It looks nice and thick and smooth and healthy, too. I'm gonna use it once a month.



Where did you get this?


----------



## La Colocha

Aww brownie, i miss the growth lotion too, but it has glycerin. Why can't glycerin work in the winter? It would make life so much easier.


----------



## Brownie518

BrownBetty said:


> Where did you get this?



I got mine from SleekHair site. But there are a lot of vendors selling it.  You should look for some deals, compare prices.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Aww brownie, i miss the growth lotion too, but it has glycerin. Why can't glycerin work in the winter? It would make life so much easier.



I love that, too, and I have a bit of a glycerin thing myself. I can't use it all the time,but when I do...  I use the Protein Moisture Balance leave in all the time, too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Since it doesn't look like the Sales are going to be very good, I might be able to Splurge and get my BBD Stretch.

*off to look at it*


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Since it doesn't look like the Sales are going to be very good, I might be able to Splurge and get my BBD Stretch.
> 
> *off to look at it*



T, some more should be coming out next week, has everyone on your list posted their bf sale info?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *T, some more should be coming out next week, has everyone on your list posted their bf sale info?*



I'll give them a minute to see what they come up with.

I still want the BBD and it is $56.00 for a 16 ounce Jar.

Maybe I'll get it as a Christmas Gift to myself in December.  

I noticed it went up.  It was $50.00.  *i shoulda' bought it then*


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Since it doesn't look like the Sales are going to be very good, I might be able to Splurge and get my BBD Stretch.
> 
> *off to look at it*


What product is this T?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *What product is this T?*



BBD Stretch Growth Creme Reconstructor.  The Guy is a HOTMESS.  They are always talking about him.

I think it's something like Big Bad D! (Ghettofabulous) but I love that product.


----------



## chebaby

i love the hydratherma oil and protein leave in.

mkd, yes i have the taliah wajiid curly cream but i havent used it. its thick to be marketed as a curl cream. i dont see how that thick stuff would define anyones curls.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> BBD Stretch Growth Creme Reconstructor.  The Guy is a HOTMESS.  They are always talking about him.
> 
> I think it's something like Big Bad D! (Ghettofabulous) but I love that product.


Love it!


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> i love the hydratherma oil and protein leave in.
> 
> mkd, yes i have the taliah wajiid curly cream but i havent used it. its thick to be marketed as a curl cream. i dont see how that thick stuff would define anyones curls.


I will await your review.  I know if you don't like, my hair won't be feeling it either.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

La Colocha said:


> *Cackles*
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that bath and body works promotion i told yall about, same thing all week, i bet that will be their bf sale.


 
LC, I NEVER go in Bath & Body Works or Victoria's unless its the semi-annual sale, and thats Dec. 26 and June. I go to a different one like everyday during semi-annual and the sales get better and better each day! I stock up on hand sanitizers, wall flowers, lotion, anti-bac soaps for my bathrooms, and it lasts until the next one and I give a lot of the lotions to family and co-workers just becuz! 

And I am too done with that HV sale! WHERE is the 50% off? And why was the fall madness sale in September better than this one? She shouldve waited! People just got their stuff from that sale last week anyway!
I luv HV but she can miss me all day long with this sale! I would only get the sitrinillah, and what is it like less than $5 off per jar? $11.20 per jar? Naaah, Imma chill!

So now we are down to just Qhemet and maybe Curl Junkie...makes my life easier! If Uncle Funky's Daughter has a sale I will pick up the Curly Magic locally, but thats it!


----------



## LushLox

Hi ladies, I haven't posted in here for ages! I have used up SOOOO many things and I haven't restocked, and it's time to *evil laugh* I want to try a new moisturiser, and recommendations? Something light, not too heavy.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning ladies! I crash early last night. So I got the hype HV email too, I know some of you love her products they don't work for me, but the problem I have is how can you run out of products 2 hrs after the sales start? Base on previous sales, profit they should stock up or limited buyers so everyone can get what they want. Just like BF sales in retail they limit you so at least everyone will get 1/2 of what they want. Good luck on HV.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Cream Tee said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't posted in here for ages! I have used up SOOOO many things and I haven't restocked, and it's time to *evil laugh* *I want to try a new moisturiser, and recommendations? Something light, not too heavy. *



Hey Tee,

Did you try the DB Peach Kernel Hair Milk?  I thought it was very light.

Lemme think on this one. 

mkd might be able to help you out too, because she has fine hair too and is always experimenting around with 'ligther' daily moisturizers.  

I like mine nice & heavy.  The thicker the better...

What about Qhemet?  the Burdock Root (is she selling there now?)

What about DB's daily leave-in? Or KCKT daily?  Do you have that there?

Or you can always try Phyto 7 or Phyto 9 (both super light).

Curl Junkie Coco Creme Lite?   Check Curl Junkie too, they have alot of "Lite" products.


----------



## Ltown

T, how's the scalp feels on day 2?  

I wash my hair, condition with silk element from Sally's had samples. I have a butter mix of aloe vera butter, avacodo butter, almond oil, coconut oil, I used that on wet hair and cornrow my hair. I always have skrinkages but this butter mix worked out well on wet hair for a braidout!


----------



## LushLox

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Tee,
> 
> Did you try the DB Peach Kernel Hair Milk?  I thought it was very light.
> 
> Lemme think on this one.
> 
> mkd might be able to help you out too, because she has fine hair too and is always experimenting around with 'ligther' daily moisturizers.
> 
> I like mine nice & heavy.  The thicker the better...
> 
> What about Qhemet?  the Burdock Root (is she selling there now?)
> 
> What about DB's daily leave-in? Or KCKT daily?  Do you have that there?
> 
> Or you can always try Phyto 7 or Phyto 9 (both super light).
> 
> Curl Junkie Coco Creme Lite?   Check Curl Junkie too, they have alot of "Lite" products.



Yeah the DB Peach Kernel rocks, I will probably repurchase that. I'm also going to buy Kerastase Sublimateur Jour, as it works well for danysedai and we both seem to love the same products.


----------



## Minty

Phyto 9, crece pelo, ego boost by tigi, Qhemet coco detangler. Those are some grreat light moisturizers.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, Phyto 9 and 7 are both nice & super light.  

There are plenty of good light moisturizers on the market.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I kinda forgot to mention that I Purchased that DC'er from ButtersnBars.

It shipped yesterday.


----------



## BrownBetty

Sitting under the dryer with my con and wg oil mix.  My hair really likes this wg oil.  I am mad I slept on it all this time.  

Does anyone know about Trade Secrets BF deals?  I need to pick up another liter of kenra con.  That has been a staple for years.


----------



## Ltown

BrownBetty said:


> Sitting under the dryer with my con and wg oil mix. My hair really likes this wg oil. I am mad I slept on it all this time.
> 
> Does anyone know about Trade Secrets BF deals? I need to pick up another liter of kenra con. That has been a staple for years.


 
BrownBetty, is this a prepoo or dc and does it rinse out well?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Used Up.....1 Jar of My Honey Child Honey Hair Creme.  No Back-Ups. 

May repurchase at some point.


----------



## robot.

hairveda's sale blows. erplexed that's some BS.

got your package, T! i can't wait to try the ori


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> *got your package, T! i can't wait to try the ori*



Glad it Arrived!

Girl, lemme know about the Masque (haven't tried that yet).  The Golden Jojoba is da' biznus.

I don't know why she had to ack so funky


----------



## Ltown

T, wasn't mixed greens by grant the same as this horsetail butter you ordered?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> T, wasn't* mixed greens* by grant the same as this horsetail butter you ordered?



You know L --- I was thinking about this last night believe it or not.  

It does have almost the same consistency as the Mixed Greens (which is prolly why I like it so much) but Mixed Greens has alot of other stuff mixed into it.

But you're exactly right. Same Coloring and same consistency


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bear Fruit Hair Update:

Okay, ya'll know I'm loving the prices, shipping costs, prompt delivery and names/descriptions of these products. 

Okay....Here's my only draw-back (so far).  The packaging.

It's in these long skinny bottles almost like Giovanni.  A weirdly shape bottle.erplexed  May be hard to get all the product out, because of the shape of the bottle.

When I think of DC'ers I like mine in Jars.  If it's truly a DC'er, I expect it to be thick enough to be in a Jar (not a bottle).  We'll see.  

When something's in a bottle I think of a Co-Wash Conditioner.  Although...That Ori Jojoba was thick and Claudie's DC'er is really thick and is definitely a DC'er, even tho' it's in a bottle, but I still use it to Co-Wash with.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Tee,
> 
> Did you try the DB Peach Kernel Hair Milk?  I thought it was very light.
> 
> Lemme think on this one.
> 
> mkd might be able to help you out too, because she has fine hair too and is always experimenting around with 'ligther' daily moisturizers.
> 
> I like mine nice & heavy.  The thicker the better...
> 
> What about Qhemet?  the Burdock Root (is she selling there now?)
> 
> What about DB's daily leave-in? Or KCKT daily?  Do you have that there?
> 
> Or you can always try Phyto 7 or Phyto 9 (both super light).
> 
> Curl Junkie Coco Creme Lite?   Check Curl Junkie too, they have alot of "Lite" products.



T, you hit the moisturizers I like except KBB.  I like her stuff on wet and dry hair.  Qhemet BRBC worked really well for me too and so does the CJ coco creme light.  I can use all of these on dry hair without them weighing me down too much.



IDareT'sHair said:


> I kinda forgot to mention that I Purchased that DC'er from ButtersnBars.
> 
> It shipped yesterday.


I am so getting this DC as soon as I need to order more shea butter.  Probably in the next 2 weeks or so.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> You know L --- I was thinking about this last night believe it or not.
> 
> It does have almost the same consistency as the Mixed Greens (which is prolly why I like it so much) but Mixed Greens has alot of other stuff mixed into it.
> 
> But you're exactly right. Same Coloring and same consistency


So T, the horsetail is a thin grease like consistency as opposed  to a heavy butter?  That sounds soooo nice!  I have a cart a wholesale plus but I didn't add the horsetail butter yet.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I went to the salon today and took oyin's honey wash shampoo. My stylist really liked it and wants to purchase it. I gave her the info.

I received a shipping confirmation email from curlmart today. I purchased from them yesterday morning. That was quick!


----------



## La Colocha

Good day ladies, going to wash later today, i have some running to get done first. Finally the thanks is back.


----------



## Charz

I'm tryin my honey child next year. I don't know what else.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *So T, the horsetail is a thin grease like consistency as opposed  to a heavy butter?*  That sounds soooo nice!  I have a cart a wholesale plus but I didn't add the horsetail butter yet.



I wouldn't quite say a "Thin Grease"  Christine Gant definitely did some other stuff to it to make it so lovely.  

And Her Herbal Rich Hair Butter ain't no joke either.  It is incredibly light.  I actually like it better than M.G.'s Definitely lighter w/no smell at all.  I still have that in my C.G. Cart although I did remove the Mixed Greens, the Herbal Rich is still in there. 

Actually 2 8 ounce Jars 

But it is definitely the 'base' in it's totally natural state. 

Girl.....I'm not a Mixtress, but I bet Che could mix it up


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Dang.....where errrbody at?


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Dang.....where errrbody at?



I'm hurrrrrrr


----------



## Americka

Right here... Trying to talk myself out of doing a product inventory.


----------



## Minty

I'm here partially. @Amerika I did an itemized inventory 2 weeks ago. I felt great about it. Do it girl.

Got my notice about the IBS hair show in March....oh so excited! Can't go up in that piece without a stack. LOL 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## BrownBetty

Ltown said:


> BrownBetty, is this a prepoo or dc and does it rinse out well?



DC - I just mix it with my conditioners and it rinses well for me.  I like to have a little of the oil left in my hair.  My hair tends to be DRY in the winter.


----------



## mkd

I am here!  What's up ladies?  My flexi rod set was an epic fail.  I don't know what to do with my hair.  I am going to  be on youtube tonight researching.


----------



## La Colocha

I had to leave and go back out and stock up on my suave @#$%^&**ohwell:.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Them Little Penny-Anny Alledged BF Discounts so far are a Joke!


----------



## La Colocha

I saw in another thread that they were changing an ingredient that i can't do. Why every time i fall in love with something they have to go and mess it up. *cussing*, makes me sick.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I saw in another thread that they were changing an ingredient that i can't do. Why every time i fall in love with something they have to go and mess it up.* *cussing*, makes me sick.



Lawd......What are they Changin' NOW


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd......What are they Changin' NOW



They are changing one of the cones at the top of the ingredient list to dimethicone (sp?), it feels good going out but it dries my hair out after a few uses. That is why i try to avoid things with that in them. I went to the 2 stores that i know of that carry suave a&s and i cleaned them out. I will go back every week until they switch over to the new kind. Reminds me of  the products they change then discontinue.I don't want to be hunting for a new conditioner for a while and with what i got i won't have to.

Eta- here is the site, it looks like they changed the whole professional line, at least i know what bottles to look for.  Suave: Professional Quality Products for the Entire Family


----------



## bronzebomb

T - I hate Bear Fruits packaging.  I had some issues getting the Macademia nut out of the bottle because it's so thick.  

She just sent me a custom protein mix.  I'm so anxious.  I have spring twists in until Christmas, but I can't wait to try it. I sceneted it with Pink Sugar.  I don't know if that's the priss in me or what...It didn't need a scent.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *T - I hate Bear Fruits packaging.* *I had some issues getting the Macademia nut out of the bottle because it's so thick.*



.........................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I did pick up one of the B.F.H. Cleansing Conditioners.  It was $6.45.  The Ginger something or other.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> You know L --- I was thinking about this last night believe it or not.
> 
> It does have almost the same consistency as the Mixed Greens (which is prolly why I like it so much) but Mixed Greens has alot of other stuff mixed into it.
> 
> But you're exactly right. Same Coloring and same consistency


 
I was googling horsetail butter and came up with Brownbetty (christine grant) mixed greens and was comparing to that whole site. Hopefully you got more for you $$.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I was googling horsetail butter and came up with Brownbetty (christine grant) mixed greens and was comparing to that whole site. *Hopefully you got more for you $$.*



Yeah, that 16 ounce Jar was really reasonable.  If I was into mixin', I could do some damage with that stuff.

I did make a mini _'growth aid'_ with the Green Tea, M/N, JBCO, & something else.  Imma go a _Self Imposed mini-growth aid challenge_ until Spring.

I pulled out all my G.A.'s and I'm going to use them up.  I have quite a few:

Claudie's Scalp Exlir
Claudie Temple Balm Revitalizer
Nature's Blessing
M/N
Mega-Tek
Njoi Healthy Hair Butta' w/MSM
Njoi Ayurvedic Hair Butter
nbd Creamy Mango Hair Butter w/Green Tea Extract
Christine Gant Mixed Greens

*Several Oils.......

I'm sure I'm missing something........


----------



## Ltown

Oh silky, silky T mixing up some stuff.  

I went to see a play today Marriage Material with Allen Payne 
Went to dinner, now getting dress to go out. 

I'll do a ayurveda wash, try the Jasmine ultra conditioner(thanks T) tomorrow. 
Of all the  natural products I do like Jasmine, especially avacodo/silk, and the shampoos.  

I think I have some burdocks, nettle, horsetail teas maybe I'll infuse some aloe,avacodo butters and something else to make it oil. I have grapeseed, almond, sunflower, safflower oils too. 

Chat tomorrow! Have a good evening.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I think I have some burdocks, nettle, horsetail teas maybe I'll infuse some aloe,avacodo butters and something else to make it oil. I have grapeseed, almond, sunflower, safflower oils too.
> *



That Sounds Like Some Good Stuff Right Here! 

Have Fun at the Play!


----------



## La Colocha

Still haven't washed my hair, lazy as always lmao, but im going to do it sometime tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Still haven't washed my hair, lazy as always lmao, *but im going to do it sometime tonight.*



Chile....it's time to go to bed now


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile....it's time to go to bed now



I will be up most of the night, i didn't go to sleep till about 3 last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I will be up most of the night, *i didn't go to sleep till about 3 last night.*



Lawd.....I'd be in Tears!

I'm sleepy now


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd.....I'd be in Tears!
> 
> I'm sleepy now



Yeah im stuck on 3rd, i know you are sleepy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yeah im stuck on 3rd, i know you are sleepy.



Girl, I was sleepy at 8 o'clock


----------



## Americka

It took me about 2 hours to sort, list and box all of my products. I haven't used anything up lately because I'm only washing once a week now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> *It took me about 2 hours to sort, list and box all of my products.* I haven't used anything up lately because I'm only washing once a week now.



Okay...Now tell me what all you did????

I'm not going to do it (of course), but I do like to hear about people that are Organized!


----------



## mkd

I wish I could take those flexi rods back to the store, I don't even want to try it again.  the only reason I will is because I hate to have wasted my money.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...Now tell me what all you did????
> 
> I'm not going to do it (of course), but I do like to hear about people that are Organized!



I have a picture of the finished product and I'll see if I can upload later...

Basically I took everything out of my closet and put in on my bedroom floor. I wrote the names of each product as I came across it. Once I had everything listed, I sorted some of them by product name and others by type i.e. Skala, Dominican DCs, and styling products. As I packed the boxes, I wrote the names of products on a label and taped the label to the box. I got tired of seeing products scattered all over the closet.

 I also wrote down what each product is "supposed to do" and the main ingredients in them (except for the styling products.) So I'll probably type that up tomorrow and put it in my binder. 

I discovered that I am low on conditioners - under 6 of them - so that is the ONLY thing I need to buy. 

ETA - Those boxes may not seem big, but there is a LOT of stuff in them!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Looks/Sounds Good Americka.  Proud of You.


----------



## La Colocha

Finally started my hair, cowashed with suave a&s and now im dcing with a&s mixed with qhems softning serum. Used up a bottle of suave. Will braid with ghee and aohc and use the ttgp on my scalp.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Finally started my hair,* cowashed with suave a&s and now im dcing with a&s mixed with qhems softning serum. Used up a bottle of suave. Will braid with ghee and aohc and use the ttgp on my scalp.



I was staying up till you started

I guess I can go to bed now


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was staying up till you started
> 
> I guess I can go to bed now



Lmao, i get side tracked on here reading threads, the phone rang and when i got done i was still standing up, so i said let me start my hair before i sit down again. Now its started i have to finish it, no crunchin baggy tonight.


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> I have a picture of the finished product and I'll see if I can upload later...
> 
> Basically I took everything out of my closet and put in on my bedroom floor. I wrote the names of each product as I came across it. Once I had everything listed, I sorted some of them by product name and others by type i.e. Skala, Dominican DCs, and styling products. As I packed the boxes, I wrote the names of products on a label and taped the label to the box. I got tired of seeing products scattered all over the closet.
> 
> I also wrote down what each product is "supposed to do" and the main ingredients in them (except for the styling products.) So I'll probably type that up tomorrow and put it in my binder.
> 
> I discovered that I am low on conditioners - under 6 of them - so that is the ONLY thing I need to buy.
> 
> ETA - Those boxes may not seem big, but there is a LOT of stuff in them!



I like how you did that, are you still mostly using skala?


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> I like how you did that, are you still mostly using skala?


Thanks, LC! Yes, I am. I had run out of cons and masques until Fairy Hairmother T blessed me with some. I'm also using the Dominican DCs, but Skala for everything else. Big Lots needs to re-up soon!


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> Thanks, LC! Yes, I am. I had run out of cons and masques until Fairy Hairmother T blessed me with some. I'm also using the Dominican DCs, but Skala for everything else. Big Lots needs to re-up soon!



The bl here closed up, i don't know why because they had a lot of great things. I hope they get some soon for you too.


----------



## Americka

The one on my side of town closed about 3 or 4 years ago, but they kept the other one open. I'm probably the last Skala head on LHCF, but I'll be okay if I can't find anymore. I'll cry, but I'll get over it.


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> The one on my side of town closed about 3 or 4 years ago, but they kept the other one open. I'm probably the last Skala head on LHCF, but I'll be okay if I can't find anymore. I'll cry, but I'll get over it.



Did you call and ask them if they were going to more in? I think you can still buy it online but not at low price.


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> Did you call and ask them if they were going to more in? I think you can still buy it online but not at low price.


Coffee stated they were going to start carrying it again in February or March of next year. I can purchase it from Skalabeauty.com or Amazon, but as you stated for a much higher price. I won't even mention how much they are charging on EBAY.


----------



## La Colocha

Americka said:


> Coffee stated they were going to start carrying it again in February or March of next year. I can purchase it from Skalabeauty.com or Amazon, but as you stated for a much higher price. I won't even mention how much they are charging on EBAY.



Since they carry it only at a certain time of year clean them out, you know how we do. I want this and what you got in the back lmao.


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> Since they carry it only at a certain time of year clean them out, you know how we do. I want this and what you got in the back lmao.



That is EXACTLY what I plan on doing. I'm sure I'll get some serious side-eye, but I don't care. There should be more for me since Skala is no longer what's hot on the LHCF streets.


----------



## natura87

I still havent finished my head, I have 3 braids in, luckily they are camouflaged by the twists. Still havent used anything up yet. I recently bough another bottle of TW PMB..I really like it and I can find it on the ground so thats a plus.

I heard about the HV "sale", that sucks.


----------



## natura87

Americka said:


> That is EXACTLY what I plan on doing. I'm sure I'll get some serious side-eye, but I don't care. There should be more for me since Skala is no longer what's hot on the LHCF streets.



I still have some Skala, I havent unpacked a lot of my College stuff so thats where it probably is. I <3 Skala


----------



## BrownBetty

I dried to about 80% under the dryer, then used the GTB on my hair to air dry the rest of the way.  I like the GTB, I think I want to try the horsetail butter.  I may need to order it.  

BTW - I order the sensual amber B&BW type oil from them it smells very similar.  I use the B&BW wallflowers and the scent was done.  So I pried the top off poured in some oil then put it back on.  Worked like a charm.


----------



## La Colocha

Finally finished my hair, i took it back to 1985 on picture day in the name of 1st grade lmao, 1 braid on each side of my head all i am missing is the bobble balls and barrettes, i did not feel like doing braids this week. I think i will switch up my ps every few weeks. As long as i keep my hair moisturized and protected it should be alright. I will keep my hair stretched until the middle of the week then bun the rest of the week.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Okay...Now tell me what all you did????
> 
> I'm not going to do it (of course), but I do like to hear about people that are Organized!



I created two spreadsheets one for the commercial products and one for my ingredients. 

The commercial inventory is mainly shampoos and conditioners. I have just added butters/pomades/oils - I have two from Darcy's Botanicals and one from Komaza

The ingredients inventory has all my ingredients listed under the following categories
- Herbs
- Essential Oils
- Butters
- Oils
- Infused Oils
- Waxes
- Clays
- Miscellaneous- here I list items such as ACV, African Black soap, Honey, aloe vera gel etc

For both spreadsheets, I have columns for the months and I update it each month. At the bottom there is a formula calculating the percentage remaining compared to the start of the year. Currently I have more than I had at the start of the year as a few weeks ago I restocked on some staples such as 5kgs of shea butter, sweet almond oil etc.

I am going to buy Bentonite clay next week and I will also need some JBCO soon. I will only be restocking on staples.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> I dried to about 80% under the dryer, then used the GTB on my hair to air dry the rest of the way.  *I like the GTB, I think I want to try the horsetail butter.  I may need to order it. *



Yep.  All Ya'll should buy the Horsetail  It's wonderful.

BrownBetty-- Gon' & Get Itoke:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *I created two spreadsheets one for the commercial products and one for my ingredients. *
> 
> The commercial inventory is mainly shampoos and conditioners. I have just added butters/pomades/oils - I have two from Darcy's Botanicals and one from Komaza
> 
> The ingredients inventory has all my ingredients listed under the following categories
> - Herbs
> - Essential Oils
> - Butters
> - Oils
> - Infused Oils
> - Waxes
> - Clays
> - Miscellaneous- here I list items such as ACV, African Black soap, Honey, aloe vera gel etc
> 
> *For both spreadsheets, I have columns for the months and I update it each month. At the bottom there is a formula calculating the percentage remaining compared to the start of the year.* Currently I have more than I had at the start of the year as a few weeks ago I restocked on some staples such as 5kgs of shea butter, sweet almond oil etc.
> 
> I am going to buy Bentonite clay next week and I will also need some JBCO soon. I will only be restocking on staples.



Lawd Rosalind--- WHEW!  

I need to Lie Back Down.  I'm tired now!

I'll need a PhD for all that!


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd Rosalind--- WHEW!
> 
> I need to Lie Back Down.  I'm tired now!
> 
> I'll need a PhD for all that!



 I'm an Excel geek


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *I'm an Excel geek*



Chile....You had my Head Spinnin' 

You lost me after the 1st Equation. erplexed

That's what I call Some Organization Right there.

Good Job!  I started for about 5 minutes when the site was down and had to come in and lay down.  

BUT ---- I tried!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Che was not on at all yesterday.

She is probably somewhere Formulating her products.

Getting Ready to Launch Her New Product Line....

Where you at Che?


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile....You had my Head Spinnin'
> 
> You lost me after the 1st Equation. erplexed
> 
> That's what I call Some Organization Right there.
> 
> Good Job!  I started for about 5 minutes when the site was down and had to come in and lay down.
> 
> *BUT ---- I tried!*



At least you tried  What method would you using to record your inventory?

It could be worth doing by the end of the year so you know what you have going into 2011 and you could maintain it from then.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> [/B]
> At least you tried  *What method would you using to record your inventory?*
> 
> It could be worth doing by the end of the year so you know what you have going into 2011 and you could maintain it from then.



I used Prehistoric Technology -- i.e. Pen & Paper. 

That's prolly why I conked out 5 minutes into it!

Maybe I'll try again while I'm on vacation.  When I started recording, I realized, I don't need a thang. 

That's another reason why I prolly stopped too.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> I used Prehistoric Technology -- i.e. Pen & Paper.
> 
> That's prolly why I conked out 5 minutes into it!
> 
> Maybe I'll try again while I'm on vacation.  When I started recording, I realized, I don't need a thang.
> 
> That's another reason why I prolly stopped too.



My students laugh at me because I MUST write out everything before I type it including notes, homework assignments, study guides, tests, etc. While I love me some technology, old fashioned pen and paper will always rule.  It helps tremendously with my thought process.


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone. 
yesterday i had a great wash and go co washing with curls coconut and styling with curl junkie hibiscus banana leave in.
i purchased some more goody ouchless headbands since im all out and evoo and kckt

i dont know what treatment to do on my hair today. my hair has been shedding so much i dont want to use a clay because of the weight. i think i will pre poo with AO blue green algea mask(which by the way i saw in whole foods yesterday), shampoo with cd tui, and then condition with mhc honey mask.
im going to use kbb as my leave in, my hair butter to seal, dry in towel for 10 minutes and then use bee mine curly butter to twist

i made a new butter with cupuacu butter which i am loving right now.


my order from camden grey came and im iffy about everything. i dont like that my shea butter came in a abg but at least its creamy and soft. and the cupuacu butter comes in tiny pebbles.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Che was not on at all yesterday.
> 
> She is probably somewhere Formulating her products.
> 
> Getting Ready to Launch Her New Product Line....
> 
> Where you at Che?


lmao im here. yesterday i was out all.day.long
now im just ready to chill and do my hair.

oh i think i told yall i got a vanilla scent with my order that vanilla does not smell good. it smells like a vanilla you might put in a home candle, not on your body or hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> lmao im here. yesterday i was out all.day.long
> now im just ready to chill and do my hair.
> 
> oh i think i told yall i got a vanilla scent with my order that vanilla does not smell good. it smells like a vanilla you might put in a home candle, not on your body or hair.



WOW Che!  That's Disappointing you did like the stuff you ordered.erplexed  I hate when that happens..... 

Okay....Why is the Shea Butter in a Bag?

And that Vanilla  These Sellers are a mess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *my order from camden grey came and im iffy about everything. i dont like that my shea butter came in a abg but at least its creamy and soft. and the cupuacu butter comes in tiny pebbles.*



........................................


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW Che!  That's Disappointing you did like the stuff you ordered.erplexed  I hate when that happens.....
> 
> Okay....Why is the Shea Butter in a Bag?
> 
> And that Vanilla  These Sellers are a mess.


im so disappointed. but maybe i was expecting too much. the shea butter in a bag thing threw me off though. the only thing im happy with is the hemp oil. and really you cant mess up oil. i thought about fromnaturewithlove but most of their stuff is refined


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im so disappointed. but maybe i was expecting too much. the shea butter in a bag thing threw me off though. the only thing im happy with is the hemp oil.* and really you cant mess up oil. i thought about fromnaturewithlove but most of their stuff is refined



Yeah.  I still think Wholesalesuppliesplus is a good deal.  I can't remember what Oils/Butters they have/had.  But I was extremely pleased with the prices & the shipping.

Yeah & you can find oils anywhere.  Speaking of which, I just bought 3 get 1 free 4oz JBCO's from JamaicanOils.com  since it keeps flashing on my computer

Still didn't get that Pimento Oil.  Wonder if it's too late to try to add it


----------



## chebaby

since im going back to black soap as my shampoo i guess im going to have to start oiling my scalp black soap my hair hair soooo soft and my scalp soooo dry lmao.


----------



## chebaby

ok i just applied the AO mask and i used the whole jar


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> ok i just applied the AO mask and i used the whole jar



How big is the jar che? You'd think you'd get a few uses out of it.


----------



## chebaby

its 4oz. and i usually get 2 uses out of it. this may have to be a twice a year purchase for me because this thing is dang near 15 bucks to only get one use.


----------



## rosalindb

chebaby said:


> its 4oz. and i usually get 2 uses out of it. this may have to be a twice a year purchase for me because this thing is dang near 15 bucks to only get one use.


I just about scrape 3 uses out of my jar. I use it when my hair has been saturated in coconut oil overnight.  I then apply it thinly but if I used it on it's own, I would struggle to get two uses out of the jar. I only use it every 6 months and I'm on my last jar so will need to restock at the end of next year from Vitaglo, they sell it for less than $9 AUBREY Blue Green Algae Hair Mask 4/oz


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *How big is the jar che? *You'd think you'd get a few uses out of it.





chebaby said:


> *its 4oz. and i usually get 2 uses out of it*. this may have to be a twice a year purchase for me because this thing is dang near 15 bucks to only get one use.





rosalindb said:


> *I just about scrape 3 uses out of my jar. I use it when my hair has been saturated in coconut oil overnight.  I then apply it thinly but if I used it on it's own, I would struggle to get two uses out of the jar. *I only use it every 6 months and I'm on my last jar so will need to restock at the end of next year from Vitaglo, they sell it for less than $9 AUBREY Blue Green Algae Hair Mask 4/oz



Yeah....it's not very big at all.  Yeah, it's pricey.  

Even at $9.00 when you add the shipping to it.  You'd have to do a Haul.

I love Vitaglo.  They offer a 16 oz of GBP and I like that.  They're reasonable & fast.  And I think the shipping is 5 Bucks regardless.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah....it's not very big at all.  Yeah, it's pricey.
> 
> Even at $9.00 when you add the shipping to it.  You'd have to do a Haul.
> 
> I love Vitaglo.  They offer a 16 oz of GBP and I like that.  They're reasonable & fast.  And I think the shipping is 5 Bucks regardless.


You're right. I will get hit with customs as well as shipping  They really need to start selling it in the UK!

ETA: The 16oz GBP weirdly is more expensive per oz than the 11oz which is why I never ordered it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Rosalind.....

Have you ever tried these products?erplexed  I would love to try them.  

They have their DC'er on Sale for 35% off.  But I 'fear' the shipping.  

And I don't know how to convert the cost.  How much would it be? 

I'd love to try some of this tho'.  Have you?

They all sound wonderful!

I should take myself off their mailing list....just too tempting....

Welcome to our store - Curly Hair Products, Curly Hair Tips - Curl Harmony


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Rosalind.....
> 
> Have you ever tried these products?erplexed  I would love to try them.
> 
> They have their DC'er on Sale for 35% off.  But I 'fear' the shipping.  And I don't know how to convert the cost.  How much would it be?
> 
> I'd love to try some of this tho'.  Have you?
> 
> They all sound wonderful!
> 
> Welcome to our store - Curly Hair Products, Curly Hair Tips - Curl Harmony



I have never tried their products, I normally use www.oanda.com to check rates and £9 currently equates to $14.71. Can you put a dummy order to try to calculate the shipping?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> I have never tried their products, I normally use OANDA - Forex Trading and Exchange Rates Services to check rates and £9 currently equates to $14.71. Can you put a dummy order to try to calculate the shipping?



Nah...it was like $23.00 for 1 

I'll just hafta' dream about those.


----------



## chebaby

im trying my hand at my first infused oil. i used grape seed oil(finished it), jojoba oil(finished it), sweet almond oil(finished it), evoo,and grapefruit seed eo. for the powders i used bhringraj and hibiscus. ill check on it in a few hours.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *im trying my hand at my first infused oil. i used grape seed oil(finished it), jojoba oil(finished it), sweet almond oil(finished it), evoo,and grapefruit seed eo. for the powders i used bhringraj and hibiscus. ill check on it in a few hours.*



Okay....Miss Mixtress.  How do you infuse Oil?  

Do you strain the powders in or something?

Do you have to heat it up?

Girl..........You are doing too much. 

I'm glad you're Loving Your Butter(s)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

How'd Your Hair Turn Out?


----------



## mkd

Che, I didn't like the shea from camden grey.  It smells like paint to me.  That and avocado  butter are the only things I have gotten from them.  Their avocado butter is nice.  I was turned off by the shea in a bag too.


----------



## La Colocha

Still lazy, its cold and rainy out, i may take a little nap and see if i feel better. Not much going on today, I won't have to moisturize for a few days nothing is close to being used up. I have half a bottle of castor oil but everything else is full. I may use up a conditioner before anything else. My hair is really soft right now, love qhems stuff. I wish she made a lighter leave in, like in a bottle for the summer, but i will try the ghee in the summer and see how it does. Alternate with conditioner and castor oil.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha
> 
> How'd Your Hair Turn Out?



It turned out good, i am happy with it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Che, *I didn't like the shea from camden grey.  It smells like paint to me.*  That and avocado  butter are the only things I have gotten from them.  Their avocado butter is nice.  I was turned off by the shea in a bag too.



For some reason, I've never felt comfortable with attempting to purchase from them. erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I won't have to moisturize for a few days  My hair is really soft right now, love qhems stuff. I wish she made a lighter leave in, like in a bottle for the summer, but i will try the ghee in the summer and see how it does. Alternate with conditioner and castor oil.*





La Colocha said:


> *It turned out good, i am happy with it.*



Good.  I'm glad yo' 4 a.m. 'Do Turned out nicely. 

Girl My Eyes woulda' been crossed in a Knot

I love that Ghee too.  Imma order some.  That may be all I get from QB tho'

I'm pretty well set on the AOHC & BRBC.  

I might get a sample of the OHHB. I love that too. 

But don't need a full size jar.  A little goes a long way.


----------



## BrownBetty

I need to repurchase the goldwell kerasilk instant silk fluid leave in.... This was my go to leave in for the first 6 weeks after my relaxer.  I totally forget about it.  *adds to list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> *I need to repurchase the goldwell kerasilk instant silk fluid leave in.... *This was my go to leave in for the first 6 weeks after my relaxer.  *I totally forget about it.*  *adds to list



I LOVE THIS.

I like all the Goldwell Products.

The Treatment for Dry & Porous Hair is wonderful.


----------



## Ltown

rosalindb said:


> I created two spreadsheets one for the commercial products and one for my ingredients.
> 
> The commercial inventory is mainly shampoos and conditioners. I have just added butters/pomades/oils - I have two from Darcy's Botanicals and one from Komaza
> 
> The ingredients inventory has all my ingredients listed under the following categories
> - Herbs
> - Essential Oils
> - Butters
> - Oils
> - Infused Oils
> - Waxes
> - Clays
> - Miscellaneous- here I list items such as ACV, African Black soap, Honey, aloe vera gel etc
> 
> For both spreadsheets, I have columns for the months and I update it each month. At the bottom there is a formula calculating the percentage remaining compared to the start of the year. Currently I have more than I had at the start of the year as a few weeks ago I restocked on some staples such as 5kgs of shea butter, sweet almond oil etc.
> 
> I am going to buy Bentonite clay next week and I will also need some JBCO soon. I will only be restocking on staples.


 
Rosa, you got to be a project manager? That some organization skills right there.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> im trying my hand at my first infused oil. i used grape seed oil(finished it), jojoba oil(finished it), sweet almond oil(finished it), evoo,and grapefruit seed eo. for the powders i used bhringraj and hibiscus. ill check on it in a few hours.


 

Che, what are you using to place your powders in tea bags, cheese cloths, or coffee filters? I use all three depending on what powders I'm using. Now I've read some infusion let sit for a couple of weeks, some days. I know that moe grow infusion that was posted here they let it sit for a couple of days.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Rosa, you got to be a project manager? *That some organization skills right there.*



Girl.....

Wasn't It?

I had to lay down after reading that computative analysis.


----------



## Charz

I used up a KBB hair milk and a Giovonni Smooth as Silk Shampoo


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Che, what are you using to place your powders in tea bags, cheese cloths, or coffee filters? I use all three depending on what powders I'm using. *Now I've read some infusion let sit for a couple of weeks, some days. I know that moe grow infusion that was posted here they let it sit for a couple of days.*



Christine Gant lets her's sit too.


----------



## rosalindb

Ltown said:


> Rosa, you got to be a project manager? That some organization skills right there.


I'm an accountant  for my sins



IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....
> 
> Wasn't It?
> 
> I had to lay down after reading that computative analysis.



You literally made me laugh out loud


----------



## Ltown

My plan for my hair changed, I wash with giovannie tea tree shampoo(love it) protein with Nexuss, DC with Jasmine ultra dry. I tried coconut milk with ayurveda powder last week it was ok, but the milk smelled spoiled so I won't be using that again.


----------



## chebaby

i just got finished mixing up an avocado butter i think i will love. i made jars for  my parents to try too. i just put some on my arms and i think this will be my go to winter body butter. i whipped the mess out of that butter lmao.

T, im infusing the "cold" way. it takes longer but im waiting on my tea ball strainer to come in the mail and then i can infuse the oil the "hot" way.

mkd, girl camdens shea butter smells good to me. not too different from other shea butters ive used but mine was in a box with the cupuaucu butter so it smells a little like that to me. cupuacu smells like weird cocoa butter lol. the avocado butter looked andfelt just like texas naturals avocado butter.

since im curious, i will use the avocado butter i just made along with bee mine curlu butter to twist and i will use my cupuacu butter to moisturize daily. the cupuacu mix is harder than this mix so its more of a sealer.


----------



## Ltown

rosalindb said:


> I'm an accountant  for my sins
> 
> 
> 
> You literally made me laugh out loud


 
I knew it had to be someone with organizational skills with inventory


----------



## chebaby

im about to shampoo now and instead of mhc honey i will use curls tea conditioner since its already in the shower lol. i will use that up before i move on to another conditioner.
im so excited i will finish my hair early for once lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *T, im infusing the "cold" way. it takes longer but im waiting on my tea ball strainer to come in the mail and then i can infuse the oil the "hot" way*.



GO 'HEAD Girl.  You are Makin' Stuff.  And Got the Lingo Down.  You better get with Ltown for her Spritz Mix.  That stuff is Da' Bomb.

You know you can buy Tea Bags made from Cheesecloth too to strain your stuff in like Ltown said.  You can prolly get all that stuff from WF's.  The Strainer etc....

.......Ya'll that's too much work for me.  But it is fun Hearing about it!


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Che, what are you using to place your powders in tea bags, cheese cloths, or coffee filters? I use all three depending on what powders I'm using. Now I've read some infusion let sit for a couple of weeks, some days. I know that moe grow infusion that was posted here they let it sit for a couple of days.


im letting it sit because im lazy i wont be able to do anything with it until next weekend anyway.
i saw a few videos on it and i like the way mountain rose herbs showed it. he let his sit for weeks i think.
but i saw another video where i think the girl only let it sit for 3 hours and the oil separated from the powders. i thought that was cool


----------



## Ltown

I'm going to use your inventory list right now Rosa and between homework and long weekend this week make my list. I need to get a handle and know what I'm buying. I don't have boxes of stash like Amerika or closet or garage storage like T,


----------



## BrownBetty

Here is what I am hoping to buy on BF:

Goldwell Kerasilk silk instant fluid leave in, poo, con
Kenra Liter of con
Redken extreme protein (individual tubes 5)

Added - Redken smooth shot 

2nd addition - Goldwell Treatment for Dry & Porous Hair; Goldwell Moisture Masque (Side Eye @T)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> Here is what I am hoping to buy on BF:
> 
> *Goldwell Kerasilk silk instant fluid leave in, poo, con
> *Kenra Liter of con
> Redken extreme protein (individual tubes 5)
> 
> Added - Redken smooth shot



Girl.....Don't sleep on that Goldwell Treatment for Dry & Porous Hair and the Goldwell Moisture Masque.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> I'm going to use your inventory list right now Rosa and between homework and long weekend this week make my list. I need to get a handle and know what I'm buying. I don't have boxes of stash like Amerika *or closet or garage storage like T,*



Girl, I don't need to buy a thing. 

Anyway, I have bought more stuff _before_ BF than I prolly will _during_ BF


----------



## Ltown

Is this goldwell leave in online? 

Vonnie here is some more you tube updo
Forevercurlycatrina(flat twist)
YouTube - Flat Twist Updo
Ladycuter
YouTube - Protective Styles / Up-Dos Part 1


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Is this goldwell leave in online?



It is.  I have quite a bit of this in my stash. May return to it whenever I start using Salon Prods again.  

I noticed all the "Cones" tho'

I'm tryna' keep that stuff on the low as much as possible.


----------



## chebaby

i cannot believe i am finished with my hair already lol. i am on a roll today.
i did the same twists i did last weekend but i refuse to take these twists out early like i did last week. i will keep these in until sunday when i need to do  them over. 
i wont lie, as much as i usually hate protective styling, i am loving having my hair put away for a week at a time. it makes me feel like when summer hits i will have retained all my growth.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm thinking out my game plan for how I am going to recover from the damage from my _Lye-issues_ and failed attempts at Self-Relaxing and now using No-Lye.

I'm already thinking of my Regimen for next wash day and how quickly might I recover from my knotted, tangled, matted hair and the breakage I encountered.

So, it's giving me a project.  Hopefully, by Next Relaxer January, I will have some progress and recovery.  I will relax at 10-11 weeks.

I will be seriously monitoring my Recovery.


----------



## chebaby

T, how do you detangle your hair? do you think you need to change how you detangle or just how long you stretch?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, how do you detangle your hair? do you think you need to change how you detangle or just how long you stretch?



I think the Lye had something to do with the matting/tangles. 

When I read through the MBB Lye thread, everybody was saying their hair matted/tangled/knotted/loc'ed.

I'm just glad I made the switch.  Thanks Americka, Brownie, Cream Tee for convincing me to switch to No-Lye.


----------



## Ltown

I did my excel spreadsheet, thanks Rosa! I input everything my memory for now and it shouldn't be off much. I don't have numerous quantity of the same products so this will be good now I need to filter with date columns.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I need to filter with date columns.*



Uh?

Translate that into English!

I wrote mine down on Paper and got wo' out.  

Had to stop.  I will rely on memory for my inventory.  Too Overwhelming.  

Believe it or not, I have a mental snapshot of everything I have.  And Unfortunately....How Much


----------



## mkd

I was just thinking about how I can get away with wearing twists to work.  I would really like to start doing that and I think it could get me down to washing once a week.  I am just not sure if it would fly in my office.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I was just thinking about how I can get away with wearing twists to work.  I would really like to start doing that and I think it could get me down to washing once a week.  *I am just not sure if it would fly in my office.*



Girl....If you don't think it would...........it prolly won't.

That's why you need a Wig  Don't nobody know what's going on up under there!


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I was just thinking about how I can get away with wearing twists to work.  I would really like to start doing that and I think it could get me down to washing once a week.  I am just not sure if it would fly in my office.


i think it would be beautiful your hair is long enough to do twists and pin it up and back in different styles. you can do a nice bun, a pin up with a nice pin on the side, im see so much in my mind you can do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i think it would be beautiful your hair is long enough to do twists and pin it up and back in different styles. you can do a nice bun, a pin up with a nice pin on the side, im see so much in my mind you can do.



Me Too!  I was going to suggest Hair Clips, A Barret,Hair Jewelry or a nice Headband.

Do you think you could get away with that?


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, just got my lazy tail out of bed. That was some good sleep. I will do inventory of my stuff tomorrow, i don't have too many hair products, so i will do hair and body together.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Me Too!  I was going to suggest Hair Clips, A Barret,Hair Jewelry or a nice Headband.
> 
> Do you think you could get away with that?


yea i think that would be so nice.

question, is it really like that in certain office settings? where certain hair styles wont fly? i dont work in an office so i dont know.
i know afros and locks in some cases arent allowed(my boss is military and wont allow locks) but twists dont seem crazy at all to me.


----------



## chebaby

speaking of inventory, i aint doing it lol. however i can remember everything i have and how much i have for the most part.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> yea i think that would be so nice.
> 
> question, is it really like that in certain office settings? where certain hair styles wont fly? i dont work in an office so i dont know.
> i know afros and locks in some cases arent allowed(my boss is military and wont allow locks) but twists dont seem crazy at all to me.



Conservative Settings do often require a "Certain" Look.  Depending on the clients they deal with etc......a certain type of Office Protocol is expected.

I've worked in Corporate America. Down to the Attire. erplexed

I am now in Quasi-Government and our CEO has a TWA so it's on for the most part.  

Alot of Guys even sport locs, BAA's etc.......


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> speaking of inventory, i aint doing it lol. however i can remember everything i have and how much i have for the most part.



My memory can be hit or miss, i can remember what i did last summer but i can't remember what i ate on friday, i have been neglecting my body oils and some other stuff  because i keep forgetting they are there, it will be more of a reminder to me.

I may get a gift card for black friday, i wanted to try some shea moisture stuff from target but i have to get it on line. I will see what their cyber sale will be like then make my decision.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> yea i think that would be so nice.
> 
> question, is it really like that in certain office settings? where certain hair styles wont fly? i dont work in an office so i dont know.
> i know afros and locks in some cases arent allowed(my boss is military and wont allow locks) but twists dont seem crazy at all to me.


Thanks for the ideas T and Che!  I was envisioning the same kind of looks, buns etc.  

Che, its not that my office is super conservative, I work for the government but my office is very small and my boss is very old school.  She a straight hair natural.  I am just not sure if she would look at me strange if I came in with twists.  I wouldn't get in trouble or anything but I just wonder what her reaction would be.  Maybe I should try it and see.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> My memory can be hit or miss, i can remember what i did last summer but i can't remember what i ate on friday, i have been neglecting my body oils and some other stuff  because i keep forgetting they are there, it will be more of a reminder to me.
> 
> I may get a gift card for black friday, i wanted to try some shea moisture stuff from target but i have to get it on line. I will see what their cyber sale will be like then make my decision.



Imma Hafta' Keep My Inventory in My Head 

It's too painful otherwise.

I have gotten rid of a bunch of stuff tho'.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I just wonder what her reaction would be.  Maybe I should try it and see*.




.........................

At least try it with a pretty hair clip or something first for awhile....then slow walk her into it

.....................


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Conservative Settings do often require a "Certain" Look.  Depending on the clients they deal with etc......a certain type of Office Protocol is expected.
> 
> I've worked in Corporate America. Down to the Attire. erplexed
> 
> I am now in Quasi-Government and our CEO has a TWA so it's on for the most part.
> 
> Alot of Guys even sport locs, BAA's etc.......



People at my job be coming in looking like anything, they are very lax about dress codes but some of these men, i just want to wash their hair. I am lax also but i always have on clean pressed clothes, nails done, light make up, cute earrings and a pretty hair wrap. You never know who is looking at you. And mk you can try the accessories and buns. You can make it look chic and classy with all the stuff they got out now. Try it at home first with your work outfit and do and get hubby's input too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *People at my job be coming in looking like anything, they are very lax about dress codes but some of these men, i just want to wash their hair.* I am lax also but i always have on clean pressed clothes, nails done, light make up, cute earrings and a pretty hair wrap. You never know who is looking at you. And mk you can try the accessories and buns. You can make it look chic and classy with all the stuff they got out now. Try it at home first with your work outfit and do and get hubby's input too.



Girl, we got over 11,000 employees so you know Folx Be Looking Straight Crazy at some of them locations.

I am downtown in the Administrative Offices so it's a little different.  

But when you visit some of the 'sites' you be looking like:  What was That!


----------



## Americka

La Colocha said:


> People at my job be coming in looking like anything, they are very lax about dress codes but some of these men, i just want to wash their hair. I am lax also but i always have on clean pressed clothes, nails done, light make up, cute earrings and a pretty hair wrap. You never know who is looking at you. And mk you can try the accessories and buns. You can make it look chic and classy with all the stuff they got out now. Try it at home first with your work outfit and do and get hubby's input too.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, we got over 11,000 employees so you know Folx Be Looking Straight Crazy at some of them locations.
> 
> I am downtown in the Administrative Offices so it's a little different.
> 
> But when you visit some of the 'sites' you be looking like:  What was That!



New thread: What do the heads at your job look like?


----------



## chebaby

^^^i think that would be a great thread


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, we got over 11,000 employees so you know Folx Be Looking Straight Crazy at some of them locations.
> 
> I am downtown in the Administrative Offices so it's a little different.
> 
> But when you visit some of the 'sites' you be looking like:  What was That!



Girl some of these folks scare me sometime lookin like charles manson, jim jones, meth heads, serial killers. One guy got fired and i wanted to call in sick because i knew he was going to come back and kill us all.erplexed I don't know how they got past interviews but they did, lawd i don't want to go to work tonight because im going to be looking at everybody.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Girl some of these folks scare me sometime lookin like charles manson, jim jones, meth heads, serial killers. One guy got fired and i wanted to call in sick because i knew he was going to come back and kill us all*.erplexed I don't know how they got past interviews but they did, lawd i don't want to go to work tonight because im going to be looking at everybody.



Girl....I can't just imagine!


----------



## La Colocha

Look presentable, its sad when you look at someone and wonder if they have people bound and gagged in their basement. smh


----------



## La Colocha

Ok, i hope qhem has a good black friday sale. I was looking through some of these threads and the sales are not cute, except miss jessies, too bad i don't use her products.


----------



## Charz

Yes Ms. Terri I will start a new thread in December.

I'm thinking about hauling some Curl Junkie this Black Friday. Hmmmm


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Yes Ms. Terri I will start a new thread in December.
> 
> *I'm thinking about hauling some Curl Junkie this Black Friday. Hmmmm*



That Sounds Good!

That's A Wonderful Line.

OT: Thanks for Keeping our Thread going 306+ Pages and over 65,000 hits strong.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> I was just thinking about how I can get away with wearing twists to work. I would really like to start doing that and I think it could get me down to washing once a week. I am just not sure if it would fly in my office.


 
Mkd, you know the government don't have dress standards/code but imo it how you present yourself too. If you dress/act professional it will look good on you. I wore washngo one day and everyone was giving me kudos even though I did not like it. Heck folks where braids/locs why not. You maybe able to find some updo for the twist on you tube(that my go too for styles).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where The Debil is Brownie?  Robot?  Redecouvert? Shay72, Fab? Fatty? Day? Natura?

Where they at?


----------



## fattyfatfat

I'm here. Just lurking and thinking about Thanksgiving Day food!


----------



## natura87

I just got out of work, I have 3 more braids to take out. I will cowash my twists and wear a puff tomorrow. I work from 6 to 6 tomorrow, so it needs to last.


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Mkd, you know the government don't have dress standards/code but imo it how you present yourself too. If you dress/act professional it will look good on you. I wore washngo one day and everyone was giving me kudos even though I did not like it. Heck folks where braids/locs why not. You maybe able to find some updo for the twist on you tube(that my go too for styles).



I agree. I work where the second youngest person is 43 and there are only three women, and only two minority folks who happen to be two outta the three woman. The black lady at my job wears sistalocks, she compliments me on my hair. When I wear a fro like this I get all kinds of positive comments. And when I wear my hair straight I get even more comments, some boardline offensive like I think you should wear your hair like that more often or that looks like wedding hair.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Since you all tried to check me the last time I came up in here.. let me come "correct"..

HEY LADIES of U1B1... 

I just finished washing my hair.. I'm doing an overnight protein treatment with CJ Curl Fix.. (thanks Che).. I have high hopes for this. I will be "crunching" as you all say.. but I tied my scarf around it.

This black Friday is gonna be slim for me... nothing really appealing to me... except this alleged CJ sale that T has told me about.


----------



## chebaby

hey Fab!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Did a quick inventory on paper and will do excel when i get home in the morning. I have more body stuff than hair stuff, so i will not purchase any more but my lola is running low and i need some of that, right after i said i won't purchase anymore lmao. But i can't run out of lola.

You ladies have a good night, gotta leave early because my nap put me behind.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey che..
It's been about 3 weeks.. you ready to come up out of some of your CJ products again yet???


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey che..
> It's been about 3 weeks.. you ready to come up out of some of your CJ products again yet???


i was thinking about it is that bad???
no, but really i only have like 3 cj products and i aint giving those up


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where The Debil is Brownie?  Robot?  Redecouvert? Shay72, Fab? Fatty? Day? Natura?
> 
> Where they at?



I'm here!! At work, of course.... Just reading through the posts.


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> I agree. I work where the second youngest person is 43 and there are only three women, and only two minority folks who happen to be two outta the three woman. The black lady at my job wears sistalocks, she compliments me on my hair. When I wear a fro like this I get all kinds of positive comments. And when I wear my hair straight I get even more comments, some boardline offensive like I think you should wear your hair like that more often or that looks like wedding hair.



Charz, I love your hair, girl!!!


----------



## Charz

OMG using Hairveda's Moist 24/7 as a leave-in gave me the best rollerset ever!!!!!!!! OMGGGGGGGG


----------



## mkd

Thanks for all the input ladies.  I am going to try the twists next week.  I think I would feel more comfortable if there were more people in my office.  For example, in our district attorney's office, there are a ton of ladies rocking twists, fros etc. but there are like a hundred assistant district attorneys.  There are only 4 people working in my office.  I think I can pull it off though!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Afroveda's Pre-Black Friday Sale-- 30% Off Entire Purchase BF30


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Afroveda's Pre-Black Friday Sale-- 30% Off Entire Purchase BF30




Afroveda can kiss my Black Friday a$$


----------



## Charz

Brownie518 said:


> Charz, I love your hair, girl!!!




Thank you!!!!! I'm 2-3 inches from bra-strappppp!!!!!!!!

I LOVE ROLLERSETTING!


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> Afroveda can kiss my Black Friday a$$


 

I wonder if people are still buying that ish.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> I wonder if people are still buying that ish.



Of course girl, the pj disease knows no bounds.

Fab prolly ova there placing an order right now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *Afroveda can kiss my Black Friday a$$*



.....................................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I guess I should "Unsubscribe"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I guess I should "Unsubscribe"



DONE!


----------



## mkd

I wish this site carried more brands I am interested in.  The Anita Grant products sound really nice. Hairrogant :: products for discriminating hair


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> Afroveda can kiss my Black Friday a$$





I.CAN'T.BREEVE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chebaby

AV aint hurtin, people still buying them products that curdles on the way to you.


----------



## mkd

Che, what Anita Grant products do you have?


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where The Debil is Brownie?  Robot?  Redecouvert? Shay72, Fab? Fatty? Day? Natura?
> 
> Where they at?



i'm lurking. stressful weekend.  i don't even want to get into it.

i got your package, T! thanks again.  i dc'ed with the ori curl restorative mask and it was very nice! i like the performance but i'm not sure if i can endure the smells (like fluoride at the dentists' office - yuck!)

i ordered some sample sizes from them. i can't wait to try the jojoba condish.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, what Anita Grant products do you have?


the whipped butter, coconut sapote pomade, and the one that smells like coffee. i was JUST looking at them thinking i dont know why i bought them things when i know i dont want them


----------



## Brownie518

Fluoride from the dentists???? Ewww...

Hey, robot, when did you order your samples?


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> the whipped butter, coconut sapote pomade, and the one that smells like coffee. i was JUST looking at them thinking i dont know why i bought them things when i know i dont want them


Aww damn Che, you don't like them?  I am going to PM you.


----------



## Brownie518

Curl Junkie sale:

Save 20%	Starting Friday, November 26, 2010 through Saturday, November 27, 2010 we are offering 20% off orders subtotaling $50 or more (excluding sample sets and pre-made sets/kits). Just use the code "BF2010" at checkout. Also, for those days we are keeping our flat shipping rates and free shipping offer on orders of $100 or more! Be sure to visit Curljunkie.com on Friday to shop or for more details.
Offer Expires: Saturday, November 27, 2010, 11:59pm, EST


----------



## Day36

Hey Mama T, Im here lurking too in between reading, etc.
Had a bad bday last night. :/. Im sick too and school stressing me. But, such is life and yall sure are cracking me up. 
T, Im happy your corrective went well. MKD, rock them twists lady! It's the hair out of your head. Im sure as long as you dont look funky, youre good. Charz, you done know I likes yo hurrs girl. LOL. Che, get your mix on.  La, I love your work ethic. Rosa, glad youre ok, missed seeing you. Fatty, hit me up. Ltown, Vonnie, Brownie, Red, and Robot, glad you ladies are alright. And, Im not messing with you Brownie and the Ori. I.WONT.DO.IT. hmph!


----------



## chebaby

dang Day, you didnt miss no one you made sure to get everyone in lol.
sorry about your bad day, it always happens at the worst time.


----------



## robot.

Brownie518 said:


> Fluoride from the dentists???? Ewww...
> 
> Hey, robot, when did you order your samples?



Either friday or saturday.


----------



## Brownie518

^^ Okay. Just curious. I'll be lookin out to see when you get them. I have got to get more of that Golden Jojoba!!


----------



## BrownBetty

Techie here.... My company is just happy that folks aren't neekid.  There is one dude who has to be about 300 lbs, he wears tshirts, shorts, and Jesus sandals Everyday.  One day he had one a black trench and them shorts, I went to lunch early and came back late.  I just knew he was going to lick shots in the office.

I wore two french braids last week, I was tired of fighting with my hair.  Them yt folks were ooohing and ahhhing, you did that yourself.... Side Eye to all of them.  

Mkd try your twist!


----------



## natura87

I was distracted watching the sausagefest...so yep...still got those 3 braids in.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hi Ladies!
Been busy all weekend! Friday I washed my hair and was so tired that I fell asleep in my deep conditioner (Jessicurl Too Shea - I hate it and will use it up, I dropped and spilled some of it so theres a quick way to get rid of it lol). I rinsed my hair out Saturday morning and spritzed with Taliah Waajid Protective + DM Moisture Mist & used Qhemet OHHB and baggied under a lace front since I didnt have time to do my hair.

Saturday night I used a mixture of KCKT, jojoba oil, castor oil, and DM Mist and twisted my hair into 8 twists on each side. I wore a boring twist out puff today. 
Tonight I massaged my scalp with a mix if vitamin e oil and jbco and re-twisted into smaller sections with ORS Lock & Twist and my hair is soo soft! I only work 2 days this week so Im wigging it today and tomoro!

I got the Curl Junkie email today and Im debating on the Hibiscus & Banana Deep Fix & Curl Rehab...does anyone have a preference...I wanna try both but I need to watch my spending, its ridiculous!


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Afroveda can kiss my Black Friday a$$





chebaby said:


> AV aint hurtin, people still buying them products that curdles on the way to you.



Lawd, * chokes on cherrios*


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> AV aint hurtin, people still buying them products that curdles on the way to you.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Lawd, * chokes on cherrios**



Girl, You know the Ladies in this Thread got their own _Unique_ way of Expressing themselves......



*laughs at Charz again* Guess she summed that right up all nice & neat

Nothing much going on today.  Waiting to see if my 2nd BFH order comes today, since the 1st one arrived so quick.

Other than that, getting ready to do a quick Claudie Ends Insurance rub and get ready for the Monday Grind.

Short WORK Week !YAY!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I got the Curl Junkie email today and Im debating on the* Hibiscus & Banana Deep Fix & Curl Rehab*...does anyone have a preference...I wanna try both but I need to watch my spending, its ridiculous!



Honestly....You should get them both. 

But if you hafta' pick one go with the Deep Fix but always keep the Moisture Rehab in mind.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You know the Ladies in this Thread got their own _Unique_ way of Expressing themselves......
> 
> 
> 
> *laughs at Charz again* Guess she summed that right up all nice & neat
> 
> Nothing much going on today.  Waiting to see if my 2nd BFH order comes today, since the 1st one arrived so quick.
> 
> Other than that, getting ready to do a quick Claudie Ends Insurance rub and get ready for the Monday Grind.
> 
> Short WORK Week !YAY!



I know i can't wait to relax, my last night is tuesday night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I know i can't wait to relax, *my last night is tuesday night.*



Chile....Imma Be Crawlin' On Out till Wednesday....

but then I have Friday-Tues then Imma Be Peace Outeace_sm:


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Chile....Imma Be Crawlin' On Out till Wednesday....
> 
> but then I have Friday-Tues then Imma Be Peace Outeace_sm:


Aww i have to go back sunday night, we were supposed to have the whole week off but some folks wanted to work and messed it up for everyone, so i only get wed-sat. I guess its better than nothing.


----------



## Charz

The Qhemet DC will be ready by Black Friday. Anyone from the DC area getting Qhemet?


----------



## bronzebomb

LOL!  y'all are tickling me... I like Afroveda.  

Curl Define does not curdle and I have had it over a year and it has not been kept in the fridge.  I only have a issue with the Ginger Almond Butter.  I must admit that I did order the Miss Bhree.

I'm laughing so hard at Che and Charz...y'all will roast a sista up in hurr!


----------



## bronzebomb

Hey Charz, I'm getting Qhemet.  I'm ordering everything I don't already have:

Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee 
Amla Oil Nourishing Pomade
Tea Tree & Grapeseed Therapeutic Pomade


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb said:


> LOL! y'all are tickling me... I like Afroveda.
> 
> I'm laughing so hard at Che and Charz...y'all will roast a sista up in hurr!


 
We don't play up in hurr. lol



bronzebomb said:


> Hey Charz, I'm getting Qhemet. I'm ordering everything I don't already have:
> 
> Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee
> Amla Oil Nourishing Pomade
> Tea Tree & Grapeseed Therapeutic Pomade


 
I'm tryin to resist getting that new DC. Maybe I can paypal Che some money so I don't have to pay for the shipping of the New DC. hmmm.


----------



## bronzebomb

Hopefully she offers free shipping.  I think shipping makes me not want to purchase online.  I'm glad Oyin is local and Jane Carter, KC Knot Today and Carol's Daughter are all in the store's.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> We don't play up in hurr. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tryin to resist getting that new DC. Maybe I can paypal Che some money so I don't have to pay for the shipping of the New DC. hmmm.


i was thinking about ordering from qhemet but i keep going back and forth. i might wait and see if the local stores get the conditioner in the next few months.


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies
today i just mist my hair with j&b and slathered on some avocado mix and im done. i cant believe how much i am enjoying having my hair in twists. i used to get a bad itch to take twists out in 2-3 days. im just tired of wash and goes if its not the weekend when i can be wild. i cant look wild and free in my work uniform


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i was thinking about ordering from qhemet but i keep going back and forth. i might wait and see if the local stores get the conditioner in the next few months.



I keep debating too, i can't get it here but it all depends on the sale if its worth it to me.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I keep debating too, i can't get it here but it all depends on the sale if its worth it to me.


yea i never thought her sale was so great because it takes me so long to go through a jar of heavy cream that i dont need to order $30+ worth of stuff. and since i can get everything but the conditioner locally i might just wait until i can. we have 2 stores to choose from now


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Girls!

Gotta Go Back & Catch Up on what I missed.  I got my DC'er from ButtersnBars today!  Wow!  

That's some interesting lookin' stuff.:scratchch

Anyway, BRB -- Going back a page or 2.

Che:  When are you trying this?  You will prolly get to it before I do.  No pkg. today from BFH


----------



## chebaby

hey T, i just remember i need to put that conditioner in the refrigerator. i hope it doesnt go badhwel:
well im doing a henna this weekend so prolly next weekend i will get to it. i dont really know yet lol.


----------



## robot.

i got my beija flores today and there was mold in it.


----------



## *fabulosity*

I told y'all that Beija Flor is a mess. I don't like her products or her business practices.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> hey T, *i just remember i need to put that conditioner in the refrigerator*. i hope it doesnt go badhwel:
> well im doing a henna this weekend so prolly next weekend i will get to it. i dont really know yet lol.



Thanks For Reminding Me.....



*fabulosity* said:


> *I told y'all that Beija Flor is a mess.* I don't like her products or her business practices.



Yep. You Did.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> *i got my beija flores today and there was mold in it.*



I Know You've Notified Them????

When that happened to me w/Bee Mine, She refunded my $ (including Shipping) and sent me out another Jar the same day.

Let's see what happens with this one???


----------



## robot.

i just sent them a message and they replied within ten minutes.  she's sending out a new one.


----------



## natura87

Last night I rinsed my twists with V05 conditioner.


Today I bought 2 bottles of  Tresemme Naturals (BOGO), a huge bottle of Suave Almond and Shea Butter conditioner and a small spray bottle. I woke up late so I just kept them in.


----------



## Charz

Looks like we can add another vendor who's products curdles on the way to you lol!

I am still dead from Che's comment.


----------



## chebaby

i havent heard anything from wholesalesupply yet about my order. i guess i wont get it until next week. damn, dont they say 1-3 day turn around?


----------



## mkd

Charz said:


> Looks like we can add another vendor who's products curdles on the way to you lol!
> 
> I am still dead from Che's comment.


I just noticed that Che's comment is in your siggy!  DEAD!!!


----------



## chebaby

im about to put my donna marie stuff on the exchange board. its just taking up space lol. great ingredients but just doesnt work for me.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> I just noticed that Che's comment is in your siggy!  DEAD!!!


i is famous now


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I just noticed that Che's comment is in your siggy!  DEAD!!!



....................


----------



## *fabulosity*

I was just reading another post.. do any of you all still do sulfate poo???


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> I told y'all that Beija Flor is a mess. I don't like her products or her business practices.


i have a butter from her i havent tried yet. ms T, sent it to me and it smells so good like sugar cookies. i havent looked at it in a long while. i hope nothing jumps out and grabs me
i have to remember to check it tonight.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i havent heard anything from wholesalesupply yet about my order.* i guess i wont get it until next week. damn, dont they say 1-3 day turn around?



I didn't get anything in advance.  It just Showed up UPS. 

Are you sure your little UPS Boyfriend isn't holding it Hostage?


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> im about to put my donna marie stuff on the exchange board. its just taking up space lol. great ingredients but just doesnt work for me.


It took me one use to know that dream cream was a nightmare on my hair.


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> I was just reading another post.. do any of you all still do sulfate poo???


i never really stopped. i love me some aphogee shampoo for damaged hair. i use kenra moisturizing shampoo every once in a while, even though i dont like it its on hand.


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> I was just reading another post.. do any of you all still do sulfate poo???


I haven't used sulfates since I joined Fabby.


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> im about to put my donna marie stuff on the exchange board. its just taking up space lol. great ingredients but just doesnt work for me.


 
I wanted to love donna marie.. I still LOVE her Dream Cream.. nothing gives me a braid out looking like Indian Remy #7 but it... but the rest of her products... I have the miracurling gelly.. but haven't tried it yet. I'm a sucker for cute packaging.


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> I was just reading another post.. do any of you all still do sulfate poo???



I use head and shoulders

Sent from home on my old arse laptop


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> hi ladies
> today i just mist my hair with j&b and slathered on some avocado mix and im done. i cant believe how much i am enjoying having my hair in twists. i used to get a bad itch to take twists out in 2-3 days. im just tired of wash and goes if its not the weekend when i can be wild. i cant look wild and free in my work uniform


 
I have been meaning to ask u forever, what is j&b?

Good evening ladies! I wore a wig today and Im debating on wearing one tomoro. Wigs are like hats for me. I just throw em on when I dont have time. Real hair Monday, wig Tuesday, real hair the rest of the week! Is that tacky? lol

I still dont know how much the Qhemet sale will be. I may not even bother. I know she will have a sale in May, and if she doesnt life will still go on lol. I just need to use up a lot of stuff before I buy anything else. But I may not be able to pass up Curl Junkie lol. I know for sure I am participating in Miss Jessie's sale! I really want the stretch silkening cream! Poor me lol! I cant get too much bcuz I am starting a new job on Monday and I will only get paid once per month so there will be a month between my last paycheck from my current job and the one from the new one so I have to spend wisely! 

My 2011 resolution is to stop over-doing it lol! The way I am with hair products is the way I used to be with clothes. I was worse with clothes. I dropped one bad habit and picked up another thats just as bad! I need to see someone about this lol!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I use head and shoulders
> 
> *Sent from home on my old arse laptop*



BWWAAAHHHHHHHHAAAA

..........._what's up with that anyway?_


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Aww i have to go back sunday night, we were supposed to have the whole week off but some folks wanted to work and messed it up for everyone, so i only get wed-sat. I guess its better than nothing.



La, you work 12 hour nights? I work Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday nights.  I can't wait until Wed. morning!!!!


----------



## mkd

I wonder if ms jessie's will work well for me.


----------



## natura87

I am untwisting my twists as I write this.

Oh and I bought some distilled water to dilute my TW PMB.


----------



## mkd

I LMAO at La talking about sent from my old arse laptop!


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> i have a butter from her i havent tried yet. ms T, sent it to me and it smells so good like sugar cookies. i havent looked at it in a long while. i hope nothing jumps out and grabs me
> i have to remember to check it tonight.


Girl, you better take back up. Her stuff is a mess.. like it's made willy nilly and not like in a uniform process.. you know.. like AV.. 



mkd said:


> It took me one use to know that dream cream was a nightmare on my hair.


 
BLASPHEMY!!! Don't be talking about my dream cream.... just don't use it two days in a row or people will be asking if you're Jenny from the block. 



mkd said:


> I haven't used sulfates since I joined Fabby.


 
I can really tell the difference.. Even with the elucence and coconut oil derived sulfate... I am not buying any more poo. My yes to's and actually some ETAE poo I bought on the exchange board rock. And also that pureology... don't sleep on that.


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> I wanted to love donna marie.. I still LOVE her Dream Cream.. nothing gives me a braid out looking like Indian Remy #7 but it... but the rest of her products... I have the miracurling gelly.. but haven't tried it yet. I'm a sucker for cute packaging.


her pacaging is sooo cute but the products are lacking for me. the super butter cream was alright but the dream cream made my hair hard. not too different from kccc for me. and the leave in styling cream, my hair was sorta soft but that stuff goes on rough and the smell it smells like it almost smelled good but missed the mark.


La Colocha said:


> I use head and shoulders
> 
> *Sent from home on my old arse laptop*





beautyaddict1913 said:


> *I have been meaning to ask u forever, what is j&b?*
> 
> Good evening ladies! I wore a wig today and Im debating on wearing one tomoro. Wigs are like hats for me. I just throw em on when I dont have time. Real hair Monday, wig Tuesday, real hair the rest of the week! Is that tacky? lol
> 
> I still dont know how much the Qhemet sale will be. I may not even bother. I know she will have a sale in May, and if she doesnt life will still go on lol. I just need to use up a lot of stuff before I buy anything else. But I may not be able to pass up Curl Junkie lol. I know for sure I am participating in Miss Jessie's sale! I really want the stretch silkening cream! Poor me lol! I cant get too much bcuz I am starting a new job on Monday and I will only get paid once per month so there will be a month between my last paycheck from my current job and the one from the new one so I have to spend wisely!
> 
> My 2011 resolution is to stop over-doing it lol! The way I am with hair products is the way I used to be with clothes. I was worse with clothes. I dropped one bad habit and picked up another thats just as bad! I need to see someone about this lol!


j&b is oyin handmades juices and berries. i love it.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> BWWAAAHHHHHHHHAAAA
> 
> ..........._what's up with that anyway?_



Yeah that annoys me. Like do I really need to know this?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I have been meaning to ask u forever, *what is j&b?*
> 
> My 2011 resolution is to stop over-doing it lol! *The way I am with hair products is the way I used to be with clothes. I was worse with clothes. I dropped one bad habit and picked up another thats just as bad!* I need to see someone about this lol!



Oyin Juices & Berries

Girl, we talked about this.  We were all like that.  For me it was: Coats, Purses, Shoes, Perfume, Make Up then I built a house and it was House Stuff.....Now Hair Stuff.

It will all Balance itself out in time.erplexed


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> BWWAAAHHHHHHHHAAAA
> 
> ..........._what's up with that anyway?_



Chile i don't know, i didn't want to feel left out.



Brownie518 said:


> La, you work 12 hour nights? I work Sunday, Monday, and Tuesday nights.  I can't wait until Wed. morning!!!!



No only 8 hours until we pick up again.



mkd said:


> I wonder if ms jessie's will work well for me.



I was wondering too, because the bogo is the best thing going on right now.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> I use head and shoulders
> 
> Sent from home on my old arse laptop



:Jumps off cliff wearing a straight jacket into traffic:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I LMAO at La talking about sent from my old arse laptop!*



Girl....Me Too!  I am still laughing!  That LaC is a Skrait Nut!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *:Jumps off cliff wearing a straight jacket into traffic:*



Girl, I'm Right Behind you with that One!

To La Colocha:


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oyin Juices & Berries
> 
> Girl, we talked about this. We were all like that. For me it was: Coats, Purses, Shoes, Perfume, Make Up then I built a house and it was House Stuff.....Now Hair Stuff.
> 
> It will all Balance itself out in time.erplexed


 
thank u hunny! yes i went from clothes to shoes to perfume to make up and now hair! I wanna build a house next lol! Thanks for the encouraging words T! I hope it does balance out one day!


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> Girl, you better take back up. Her stuff is a mess.. like it's made willy nilly and not like in a uniform process.. you know.. like AV..
> 
> 
> 
> BLASPHEMY!!! Don't be talking about my dream cream.... just don't use it two days in a row or people will be asking if you're Jenny from the block.
> My hair was like nooooooo neva use this stuff again!!! LOL at Jenny from the block
> 
> 
> 
> I can really tell the difference.. Even with the elucence and coconut oil derived sulfate... I am not buying any more poo. My yes to's and actually some ETAE poo I bought on the exchange board rock. And also that pureology... don't sleep on that.





La Colocha said:


> Chile i don't know, i didn't want to feel left out.
> I really like yes to...both the poos and conditioners.
> 
> 
> No only 8 hours until we pick up again.
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering too, because the bogo is the best thing going on right now.


Hmmm...What's good from them?


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> Girl, you better take back up. *Her stuff is a mess.. like it's made willy nilly and not like in a uniform process..* you know.. like AV..
> 
> 
> 
> BLASPHEMY!!! Don't be talking about my dream cream.... just don't use it two days in a row or people will be asking if you're Jenny from the block.
> 
> 
> 
> I can really tell the difference.. Even with the elucence and coconut oil derived sulfate... I am not buying any more poo. My yes to's and actually some ETAE poo I bought on the exchange board rock. And also that pureology... don't sleep on that.


girl NO!!! there cant be two of them  somebody has got to be worse


----------



## *fabulosity*

Another random post: I don't want to get alzheimers.. any nurses or doctors up in here.. what can I take eat/take/use so that I keep my memory.. that's gotta be the worst disease ever... to forget who you are and who other people are... it just makes me sad thinking about it. 
Sorry it was just flashing by on the news about this family where EVERYBODY has a 50% chance of getting it. Sheesh.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Another random post: I don't want to get alzheimers.. any nurses or doctors up in here.. *what can I take eat/take/use so that I keep my memory.. *that's gotta be the worst disease ever... to forget who you are and who other people are... it just makes me sad thinking about it.
> Sorry it was just flashing by on the news about this family where EVERYBODY has a 50% chance of getting it. Sheesh.



............Gingko!(sp)


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> girl NO!!! there cant be two of them  somebody has got to be worse


 

Uh yeah.. that Caramocal Joy BS... 

Y'all remember that.. I just threw some of that crap away this weekend.. that's how I know I had to stop being a bah bah sheep.. buying anything I saw... erplexed


----------



## Charz

I'm so glad the site is back to normal.


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> Uh yeah.. that Caramocal Joy BS...
> 
> Y'all remember that.. I just threw some of that crap away this weekend.. that's how I know I had to stop being a bah bah sheep.. buying anything I saw... erplexed



Yeah, I only try stuff when someone in here is a victim participant.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *I'm so glad the site is back to normal*.



Yep! Me Too!  We're ALL In Here Gettin' Our Talk On.................

We had so much Fun this time Last Year leading up to BF & Christmas!


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> Uh yeah.. that Caramocal Joy BS...
> 
> Y'all remember that.. I just threw some of that crap away this weekend.. that's how I know I had to stop being a bah bah sheep.. buying anything I saw... erplexed


Yeah, that mess was too low budget looking.  I couldn't fool with them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Uh. hun.  That Amaka Mess was the WORSTEVER!  And she was mean.  

With that stuff lookin' like it was made by a First Grader


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh. hun. That Amaka Mess was the WORSTEVER! And she was mean.
> 
> With that stuff lookin' like it was made by a First Grader


 
Well you bought it.. 

I can't do etsy (listen up CHE...) unless your stuff looks professional. I mean seriously... But I'm not really buying from too many more new unincorporated people..


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Uh. hun.  That Amaka Mess was the WORSTEVER!  And she was mean.
> 
> With that stuff lookin' like it was made by a First Grader


LOL I was just about to say my two and four year old could have made carmocal joy with a mixing bowl and a wooden spoon.


----------



## robot.

this new company i ordered from had a sale, where you buy two items, you get one free. i took advantage, before deciding to just buy one thing (because it is a new line, and prices weren't cheap). they edited my order and refunded me immediately. 

they just sent me the tracking and decided to give me the free item anyway!


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I use head and shoulders
> 
> Sent from home on my old arse laptop



..............

La, you crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Oh, I use Aveda DR poo and Aveda Smooth Infusion (i believe they are sulfate free ). Once in a while, I will get down on some Mizani Thermasmooth, sulfates and all.


----------



## mkd

robot. said:


> this new company i ordered from had a sale, where you buy two items, you get one free. i took advantage, before deciding to just buy one thing (because it is a new line, and prices weren't cheap). they edited my order and refunded me immediately.
> 
> they just sent me the tracking and decided to give me the free item anyway!


What company is this?


----------



## robot.

cookie skin


----------



## Brownie518

I skipped my 2nd wash for the week...AGAIN...but my hair is doing fine. 

Ya'll in here actin' up, too!!! LOL!! Is anyone getting some Curl Junkie for 20% off? That new Restructuring joint is 29 bucks, I see.  I haven't decided yet. So far, my only definite is Qhemet...and Ori .


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> Well you bought it..
> 
> I can't do etsy (listen up CHE...) unless your stuff looks professional. I mean seriously... But I'm not really buying from too many more new unincorporated people..


nope sorry too late. you got one more order to place


----------



## Charz

robot. said:


> cookie skin




cookieskin.com

what a horrible name for a company.


----------



## robot.

it grew on me.


----------



## *fabulosity*

robot. said:


> cookie skin


 
They sent me a friend request... I was like what is this.... Good to know it's not nothing crazy... I accepted anyway...


----------



## robot.

idk if the user got a sellers account or not, but the thread was shut down. i'll start a thread in the makeup forum after i test the stuff out.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Brownie518 said:


> I skipped my 2nd wash for the week...AGAIN...but my hair is doing fine.
> 
> Ya'll in here actin' up, too!!! LOL!! Is anyone getting some Curl Junkie for 20% off? That new Restructuring joint is 29 bucks, I see.  I haven't decided yet. So far, my only definite is Qhemet...and Ori .


 
Bmoney.. 
You know I'm all over that...
CJ Strengthening Conditioner
CJ Smoothing Lotion
CJ Beauticurls Leave in
MMMMaybe their reconstructor conditioner...

I know CJ won't sell out.. with her high priced self.. I haven't met a CJ product that I didn't like yet.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Is Ori having a sale... does anyone know...


----------



## chebaby

curl junkie is amazing. but i gotta pass right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Well you bought it.. *
> 
> I can't do etsy (listen up CHE...) unless your stuff looks professional. I mean seriously... But I'm not really buying from too many more new unincorporated people..



Girl........How would you Know? When You're Just lookin' at Pics?

Ms. Beija Flores  *rolls eyes*


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl........How would you Know? When You're Just lookin' at Pics?
> 
> Ms. Beija Flores  *rolls eyes*



pics make everything look yummy. one product i purchased(i wont say no names because she is sweet as pie) looked so whipped and fluffy in the pic, when i got it it was hard as a rock i was so sad. you know how you look forward to something and then when you get it it ruins your day that was me chile. damn pics fool you every time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *pics make everything look yummy. one product i purchased(i wont say no names because she is sweet as pie) looked so whipped and fluffy in the pic, when i got it it was hard as a rock i was so sad. you know how you look forward to something and then when you get it it ruins your day that was me chile. damn pics fool you every time.*



BBBAAAAWWHHHAAAAA  Ya'll Killin' Me Tonight.

Kinda Like Those Folx that do that Internet Dating


----------



## Brownie518

*fabulosity* said:


> Bmoney..
> You know I'm all over that...
> CJ Strengthening Conditioner
> CJ Smoothing Lotion
> CJ Beauticurls Leave in
> MMMMaybe their reconstructor conditioner...
> 
> I know CJ won't sell out.. with her high priced self.. I haven't met a CJ product that I didn't like yet.



I don't know why I'm trynna front. You know I'll get some, too. I want that Strentgthening, the Smoothing condish, and some Deep Fix. I have some Rehab. I might get down on that Reconstructor, too.


----------



## Brownie518

*fabulosity* said:


> Is Ori having a sale... does anyone know...



I don't know. I hope so. I'll go send her an email right now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I don't know why I'm trynna front. You know I'll get some, too.* I want that Strentgthening, the Smoothing condish, and some Deep Fix. I have some Rehab. *I might get down on that Reconstructor, too.*



Ya'll Some Wild Girls Up in Here! 

PJ's Gone Wild

The Uncut Version


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> I don't know. I hope so. I'll go send her an email right now.


Hmm let us know what she says


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies! I'm going to be MIA this week got a @#@ midterm that is gruesome. Maybe able to chime in or lurk. The nerve of the instructor to go on vacation but give us a major project to do this week.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I feel like buyin' somethin'


----------



## robot.

i ordered some samples of skin care products from one seller on etsy - very professional line, fast communication, good looking products.

i picked up my order today from home and inside was a coupon - whatever i spent on samples would be deducted should i order the full sized item!  i'm really hoping i like this cleanser!

i love being spoiled by companies!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I feel like buyin' somethin'


all this weekend i had to talk my self out of getting sunshine. it was so hard.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> *i love being spoiled by companies!*



Me Too Robot. ! 

It's always nice when they do a little extra-something.


----------



## chebaby

just sold some products. does that count toward using up products


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> just sold some products. does that count toward using up products



Dang Che! I didn't even get a chance to look & see what you had.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> *Ya'll Some Wild Girls Up in Here*!
> 
> PJ's Gone Wild
> 
> The Uncut Version





IDareT'sHair said:


> *I feel like buyin' somethin'*



.....

Talkin' bout us!!!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Dang Che! I didn't even get a chance to look & see what you had.


it was donna marie. Fab said it makes her hair look like indian remey it didnt do nothing like that for me. it was like kccc to me.


----------



## robot.

oh! che, could i get the email for donna marie? i forgot to follow up when i first asked you about it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> .....
> 
> *Talkin' bout us!!!*



Girl...........

I'm just mad because I think these vendors are tryna' play us!  

They are trying to see how little they can get by offering, so they're holding out as long as they can.  

You know somebody (other than AV) coulda' had some kind of early bird specials.

I might not buy Nothin'

I know....Yeah....Right


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> just sold some products. does that count toward using up products



I didn't even see your listing..................


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Dang Che! I didn't even get a chance to look & see what you had.




 Huh uhh, T!! LOL! You didn't need to!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *Huh uhh, T!! LOL! You didn't need to!!! *



I Don't think she listed it.  You're right, I didn't need to see it.  Anyway, I've bought enough stuff as it is.  

I wasn't going to buy any Donnie & Marie. 

I just wanted to see what she had.

I've bought:
MBB Box of 4
JBCO B3 G1
BFH 2 Separate Orders
BnB -- Masque
Dudley Cream Protein & Dudley Hair Rebuilder
Horsetail Butter, Green Tea Butter

I don't need anything elseerplexed


----------



## chebaby

robot. said:


> oh! che, could i get the email for donna marie? i forgot to follow up when i first asked you about it.


im looking for it now. you said the one on her site didnt work right?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Don't think she listed it.  You're right, I didn't need to see it.  Anyway, I've bought enough stuff as it is.
> 
> I wasn't going to buy any Donnie & Marie.
> 
> I just wanted to see what she had.
> 
> I've bought:
> MBB Box of 4
> JBCO B3 G1
> BFH 2 Separate Orders
> BnB -- Masque
> Dudley Cream Protein & Dudley Hair Rebuilder
> Horsetail Butter, Green Tea Butter
> 
> I don't need anything elseerplexed



2 16oz Oyin Honey & Hemp *forgot that*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Don't think she listed it.  You're right, I didn't need to see it.  Anyway, I've bought enough stuff as it is.
> 
> I wasn't going to buy any Donnie & Marie.
> 
> I just wanted to see what she had.
> 
> I've bought:
> MBB Box of 4
> JBCO B3 G1
> BFH 2 Separate Orders
> BnB -- Masque
> Dudley Cream Protein & Dudley Hair Rebuilder
> Horsetail Butter, Green Tea Butter
> 
> I don't need anything elseerplexed



Where did you get the JBCO????? You holdin' out on me???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Where did you get the JBCO????? You holdin' out on me???



Over there on the Side in those Ad's>>>(On my Computer).  JamaicanOils.com

They are having a Sale.  Check it out.

It Shipped already!


----------



## robot.

chebaby said:


> im looking for it now. you said the one on her site didnt work right?



it sends me to a little form to fill out, which never gets a reply.


----------



## chebaby

robot. said:


> it sends me to a little form to fill out, which never gets a reply.


the only one i have is [email protected]


----------



## robot.

kk, thanks! i'll try that one.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Over there on the Side in those Ad's>>>(On my Computer).  JamaicanOils.com
> 
> They are having a Sale.  Check it out.
> 
> It Shipped already!



Thanks!  I needed some. My sis came over the other day and swiped some JBCO and some CoCasta. I got her hooked on those joints!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Thanks!  I needed some. *My sis came over the other day and swiped some JBCO and some CoCasta. I got her hooked on those joints!*



Shoooot.......

I ain't mad at her!


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Shoooot.......
> 
> I ain't mad at her!



I know, that hookah!! LOL I'll give her one of my bottles when I get them.  

Right now, the only thing I really need to watch for on BF is a nice camera for SO. Buuuuutttt, I guess I will get some Qhemet, Ori, and CJ.  I'm not really looking to get much else, hair releated or otherwise.


----------



## chebaby

my hair feels so good. now i have to stop myself from taking out random twists and playing with them.
im tempted to purchase more shea butter. im so in love with shea butter its crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> my hair feels so good. now i have to stop myself from taking out random twists and playing with them.
> *im tempted to purchase more shea butter. im so in love with shea butter its crazy.*



From Where?  You didn't like the Bag-O-Butta!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> From Where?  You didn't like the Bag-O-Butta!


lol, the shea butter itself is great. it smells good and is very soft/creamy. i was just mad it was in a bag. the only other place i seen put it in a bad was that place everyone been getting those eye shadow pallets from, cosmetic something something. i ordered from them about 2-3 years ago and that was the worst shea butter ever


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> my hair feels so good. now i have to stop myself from taking out random twists and playing with them.
> im tempted to purchase more shea butter. im so in love with shea butter its crazy.


Che, can you shea butter in your hair.  I LOVE it on my body but I am scared to use it on my hair.


----------



## mkd

I used up a kbb hair milk.


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, can you shea butter in your hair.  I LOVE it on my body but I am scared to use it on my hair.


i love shea butter in my hair. if im wearing a wash and go then i wont use it because its heavy. but for twists and puffs i love it because as a butter it has hold so i can use it by itself on twists and thats all i need. on a puff i use it as a moisturizer and to slick my hair back.
some people say it doesnt moisturize their hair, only sits on top and that it cant be a moisturizer because it doesnt have water. i can understand the ones that say it just sits on top. it doesnt do that for me but i know its not going to work for everyone. but the moisture thing, i know that stuff will moisturize my hair when nothing else will. so for me its a moisturizer.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> From Where?  You didn't like the *Bag-O-Butta*!



 T, you crazy!!!


----------



## natura87

I want to wash my hair but I love the way my braid/twistout looks. Arghhh!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll ButtersnBars is having Cyber Monday!


----------



## Ltown

Ok, up early catching up on the 411. T I see your list, I know you got some carts in waiting  I might get something my hands itching to spend although I'm going out Fri to shop but that my other PJ clothes I need something ayurveda powder, order that JBCO good deal.  I need to go to the shop Charz have you been yet? Che anymore visit to Silver Spring?


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin ladies, its freezing out, 14 with a wind chill of 6. Lawd one mo night and i can stay in the house and relax. Will probably moisturize tomorrow.


----------



## Minty

good grief Colo!!!!! stay warm girl


----------



## La Colocha

HijabiFlygirl said:


> good grief Colo!!!!! stay warm girl



Thanks i will try, i have to take dd to school and im glad its her last day for the week too. Im not ready for this at all.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Ladies........

Mozeke will list her BF Deal(s) on her site sometime today so, be on the look-out.  

I might pick up a Carrot Masque or some Avacado Cleansing Creme not sure.....she was on my 'undecided' list.  But I may..... 

I have a Carrot Masque in my Cart.

Getting ready for work.  Will moisturize with some Claudie Ends #1.  

I did order from Ms. Claudie during her 20% off Sale she just had this weekend.  

Imma try Ends #2 and the Shea Pomade Ms. Brownie loves so much.  

Sounds Wonderful!  Love Ends #1 so I may as well try Ends #2


----------



## Charz

*BLACK FRIDAY SALES EVENT NEWS*
DATE: Friday, November 26th
TIME: 6 AM EST - 11:59 PM EST
DISCOUNT: 20% Off + 20% Off AND Free Domestic Shipping on Orders Over 70.00! (27.00 minimum order)
COUPON CODE: Softhair



Anyone from the DMV buying? Ummmm can I tag along so we can get free shipping?


----------



## Charz

I sent a email to Bear Fruit about them selling me some sample sizes and this was the response:


We don't offer samples sizes, however, *we're sending out our holiday promotion within the next couple days, where you'll be able to purchase regular size products at sample size prices,* if you'd like to be included. (Please let me know if you don't.) If you'd like to forward your vlog link to me, I'll certainly look at our schedule for when we'll next be offering free sample products to reviewers. 

Skeet Skeet! 


Also I can't justify spending so much on Curl Junkie. It's so expensive for a little amount. I DC with 8 ounces of product, and once a week. I have too much hair for me to get a lot of uses from her products . The only exception that I will make is with Qhemet.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Charz please let us know what that promotion will be I might give them a try if the price is right.
I'm just waiting to see what SSI and HV are offering before I tweek my list for the final time.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

So the Qhemet sale is 20% off and u get free shipping on orders over $70! I am sooo excited! Im going to stock up so I can take advantage of the free shipping! This will be the only sale that I participate in on BF! Then I have next week to participate in Miss Jessie's! After that Im done until February (thats my HHJ anniversary).

I wasnt feeling well this morning so I stayed home from work. I unraveled my twist out and my hair is soft, defined, and greasy lol. I put so much stuff in it over the weekend that its ridiculous! I should be shamed! But I like the ORS gel, it was my first time using it. Its one of those "back up" products. I like to use local products as "back ups" becuz if I make em staples I will be running all over town collecting em!

So who else is ordering from Qhem? Any reviews on her honeybush gel?


----------



## Charz

beautyaddict1913 said:


> So the Qhemet sale is 20% off and u get free shipping on orders over $70! I am sooo excited! Im going to stock up so I can take advantage of the free shipping! This will be the only sale that I participate in on BF! Then I have next week to participate in Miss Jessie's! After that Im done until February (thats my HHJ anniversary).
> 
> I wasnt feeling well this morning so I stayed home from work. I unraveled my twist out and my hair is soft, defined, and greasy lol. I put so much stuff in it over the weekend that its ridiculous! I should be shamed! But I like the ORS gel, it was my first time using it. Its one of those "back up" products. I like to use local products as "back ups" becuz if I make em staples I will be running all over town collecting em!
> 
> So who else is ordering from Qhem? Any reviews on her honeybush gel?


 

My Qhemet Reviews

YouTube - Charzboss's Channel

YouTube - Charzboss's Channel


I am ordering 3 of the DCs, 1-2 BRBC and 1 AOHC.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

QB's gel is very moisturizing but has no hold so I mix it with AO's mandarin magic.
I will be getting 
1 shampoo
2 DCs
2 AOHC
2 CTDG


----------



## Charz

The free shipping kicks in with a 70.00 subtotal which includes the 20% discount


----------



## chebaby

hello ladies
urgggg i took my twists out and that was a big mistake. my hair was soooooo soft and that should have been my que that if i co wash and use a leave in and moisturizer my hair will be too soft. but i did anyway and now i have over conditioned hair. again. i havent done a real protein in a while. just henna.
tonight i will do a deep condition with ion reconstructor mixed with ion protein treatment. then i will put my hair right back into twists.
this weekend i will do a henna with bhringraj mixed in and hope that helps.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> hello ladies
> urgggg i took my twists out and that was a big mistake. my hair was soooooo soft and that should have been my que that if i co wash and use a leave in and moisturizer my hair will be too soft. but i did anyway and now i have over conditioned hair. again. i havent done a real protein in a while. just henna.
> tonight i will do a deep condition with ion reconstructor mixed with ion protein treatment. then i will put my hair right back into twists.
> this weekend i will do a henna with bhringraj mixed in and hope that helps.



Che i knew you weren't going to keep those twists in.

Love qhem but im not going to participate in the sale. I thought it would be better.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Che i knew you weren't going to keep those twists in.
> 
> Love qhem but im not going to participate in the sale. I thought it would be better.


lmao. girl i went out early in the morning and when i came back i lounged on the couch. when i got up my twists were so fuzzy i was like that just gives me the excuse i need to take em down

by the way my hair is still so soft and fluffy but i can tell if i dont do protein tonight my hair will be a limp mess of a mess tomorrow lol. maybe i should sleep in the protein?


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> lmao. girl i went out early in the morning and when i came back i lounged on the couch. when i got up my twists were so fuzzy i was like that just gives me the excuse i need to take em down
> 
> by the way my hair is still so soft and fluffy but i can tell if i dont do protein tonight my hair will be a limp mess of a mess tomorrow lol. maybe i should sleep in the protein?



I don't know if you should sleep in it, i know your hair likes protein but if you haven't done it before be careful.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I don't know if you should sleep in it, i know your hair likes protein but if you haven't done it before be careful.


thats what im afraid of. i dont want to be introduced to protein over load lol.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Charz said:


> My Qhemet Reviews
> 
> YouTube - Charzboss's Channel
> 
> YouTube - Charzboss's Channel
> 
> 
> I am ordering 3 of the DCs, 1-2 BRBC and 1 AOHC.


 
I luv ur reviews Charz! thank u! I should have gone there to begin with!


----------



## La Colocha

Yall think im cheap?, these sales just aren't giving me my life because i have seen better. I was even looking at the bf ads that i got at home today and threw them away. Nothing is pulling me in.


----------



## Charz

the free shipping with qhemet makes it worth it for me.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> the free shipping with qhemet makes it worth it for me.



See i don't need that much stuff, i wanted another ghee and a softning serum. It wouldn't do me any good.

Ot- where is browine because i called it bbw buy 3 get 3 free for bf. * call me miss cleo*


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> *BLACK FRIDAY SALES EVENT NEWS*
> DATE: Friday, November 26th
> TIME: 6 AM EST - 11:59 PM EST
> DISCOUNT: 20% Off + 20% Off AND Free Domestic Shipping on Orders Over 70.00! (27.00 minimum order)
> COUPON CODE: Softhair
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone from the DMV buying? Ummmm can I tag along so we can get free shipping?


 
I don't like the qheu, sorry I think Shay does but she maybe having internet problems or just busy!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yall think im cheap?*, these sales just aren't giving me my life because i have seen better. I was even looking at the bf ads that i got at home today and threw them away. Nothing is pulling me in.



I won't be ordering the Ghee.  Because I wasn't plan on spending $27.00 (minimum).  

I will ask Che to pick some up for me at some point down the line.

Well....that scratches QB off my list.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I won't be ordering the Ghee.  Because I wasn't plan on spending $27.00 (minimum).
> 
> I will ask Che to pick some up for me at some point down the line.
> 
> Well....that scratches QB off my list.



Yeah i think mine came to $24, she is coming out with a new twisting cream next year so i will probably wait for that to reorder my stuff. I will make it until then.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Yall think im cheap?, these sales just aren't giving me my life because i have seen better. I was even looking at the bf ads that i got at home today and threw them away. Nothing is pulling me in.


I don't think you are cheap at all but I will add this disclaimer: I am very cheap so coming from me that may not mean much.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Love qhem but im not going to participate in the sale. *I thought it would be better*.



Me Either  But I really didn't need anything.

And...Don't be givin' me No "Minimum


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I don't think you are cheap at all but I will add this disclaimer: *I am very cheap so coming from me that may not mean much.*



Well, I AIN'T CHEAP.....

But DON'T BE GIVIN' ME NO "MINIMUM" Either.....

I'm Grown


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I AIN'T CHEAP.....
> 
> But DON'T BE GIVIN' ME NO "MINIMUM" Either.....
> 
> I'm Grown


Girl that minimum is a hustle.  I guess the sellers figure they have to make it worth it to themselves.  To me a sale ought to just be a sale, why is there a minimum?


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I don't think you are cheap at all but I will add this disclaimer: I am very cheap so coming from me that may not mean much.



Mk your not cheap, i do want to participate in bf , but its not enough for me to buy. I guess it doesn't sound too good when you read it but i was really hoping for just a bit more of a discount from everyone. I am more careful with my money and im not going to buy something just because its on sale. A bogo, b1g1 half off, heck 30 or 40% off its really not a benefit to me saving 3 or 4 dollars.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Girl that minimum is a hustle.*  I guess the sellers figure they have to make it worth it to themselves.  *To me a sale ought to just be a sale, why is there a minimum?*



Thank You!

I ain't playin' with these Folx no more.

That's Messy.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well, I AIN'T CHEAP.....
> 
> *But DON'T BE GIVIN' ME NO "MINIMUM" Either.....
> 
> I'm Grown*



.......................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm just talkin' "Stuff" Cause I don't Need Anything....


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Mk your not cheap, i do want to participate in bf , but its not enough for me to buy. I guess it doesn't sound too good when you read it but i was really hoping for just a bit more of a discount from everyone. I am more careful with my money and im not going to buy something just because its on sale. A bogo, b1g1 half off, heck 30 or 40% off its really not a benefit to me saving 3 or 4 dollars.


I totally agree with you La.  I am going to get the CJ banana and hibiscus leave in and maybe a few things from Ori and some stuff for a hair friend but that is all I want right now.  

Its not so much that I am cheap but I always have buyers remorse for everything.  I second guess when I buy stuff.  If HV had some stuff that I really like on sale, I would go kind of hard because BJ has really good sales.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I totally agree with you La.  I am going to get the CJ banana and hibiscus leave in and maybe a few things from Ori and some stuff for a hair friend but that is all I want right now.
> 
> Its not so much that I am cheap but I always have buyers remorse for everything.  I second guess when I buy stuff.  If HV had some stuff that I really like on sale, *I would go kind of hard because BJ has really good sales.*



If i would have known i would have went all out at the fall madness sale because my hair does like her products. Now that was a sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *If HV had some stuff that I really like on sale, I would go kind of hard because BJ has really good sales.*



Yeah, She Know what Time It Is. 

And She Ain't About to Leave A Dime on The Table (if she can get it).

I will get 3 of the Acai Phyto Berry Conditioners from her on Monday.

_*that's all i saw that i want from hv*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> If i would have known i would have went all out at the fall madness sale because my hair does like her products. *Now that was a sale*.



Girl WHO????...........BJ Gon' Get Her Mon'eeeeeeee


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> GirlWHO????...........BJ Gon' Get Her Mon'eeeeeeee



If her fall sale is just as good next year, trust i will shut it down. They will need a uhaul  box for my stuff.


----------



## mkd

Right and I don't care about HV using bases because she isn't gouging.  Her prices are reasonable and her sales are good.  Like T said, she knows how to get her money.  One line that I may be revisiting if her sale is good is SSI.  I want to try a few things that I haven't ordered before.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> But DON'T BE GIVIN' ME NO "MINIMUM" Either.....
> 
> I'm Grown



YouTube - Best Cry Ever - Auto-Tuned hip hop remix (HD)


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> YouTube - Best Cry Ever - Auto-Tuned hip hop remix (HD)



Lawd take me now.


----------



## chebaby

yall got me crackin up over here. yea, the sales suck.
tomorrow if i leave out the house early imma take my butt to whole foods and pick up 2 giovanni reconstructors and 2 giovanni xtreme protein.

im about to purchase 2pounds of shea butter and 2 or avocado. and then im done. only other thing i am craving is kbb luscious deep conditioner but i cant bring myself to get it. she cut me deep man


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Right and I don't care about HV using bases because she isn't gouging.  Her prices are reasonable and her sales are good.  *Like T said, she knows how to get her money.* *One line that I may be revisiting if her sale is good is SSI.  I want to try a few things that I haven't ordered before.*



Girl Who?  BJ Ain't Playin'....... 

Give It Up!  She will take it!

IA:  SSI is also a Very Good Line and She Offers Nice Sale(s) as well.

I guess I can add the stuff I took outta' my SSI Cart back in, since I won't be getting my Ghee

I might put CM & Christine Gant back in the Game.  And maybe Komazahaircare?  Still waiting to see what MHC does?  

And I may order 1-2 more products from Bear Fruit Hair (altho' my stuff hasn't shipped yet).  I guess that extra-super-fast shipping was a 1 time thing to reel me in.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Lawd take me now.



That's how I felt when I read Ms. Terri's post.


----------



## robot.

my ori shipped today


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> YouTube - Best Cry Ever - Auto-Tuned hip hop remix (HD)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> YouTube - Best Cry Ever - Auto-Tuned hip hop remix (HD)



Don't You Start TONIGHT!

That was SOOOOOOO UGLY!


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> See i don't need that much stuff, i wanted another ghee and a softning serum. It wouldn't do me any good.
> 
> Ot- where is browine because i called it *bbw buy 3 get 3 free for bf.* * call me miss cleo*



.....they need to quit that mess. 

I don't like that minimum, either. Let me go see what I will get...


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> YouTube - Best Cry Ever - Auto-Tuned hip hop remix (HD)



Alright, Charz!!! Thats the second time this week you laid me out!!!  That mess was ugly!!!!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *I don't like that minimum, either.* Let me go see what I will get...



Girl....What You Talkin' 'Bout?????

It's a New Day Up in this Piece! 

We Runnin' This!

I know how to Close My Wallet....... _*believe it or not*_

_**you never hear bj talmbout no minimum**_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Alright, Charz!!! Thats the second time this week you laid me out!!!  That mess was ugly!!!!!!



Girl..........Charz is Really Messin' Wid Us


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> _**you never hear bj talmbout no minimum**_



:autotuned cry:


----------



## mkd

Charz, do you have a review of SSI coco cream leave in and jojoba hair milk?


----------



## Brownie518

mkd, what you lookin at from SSI?


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> Charz, do you have a review of SSI coco cream leave in and jojoba hair milk?



Yup!

YouTube - Charzboss's Channel


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *Charz, do you have a review of SSI coco cream leave in and jojoba hair milk?*



I'd like to know this as well?

I'm also lookin' at the Marula Butter (but I'm all Butta'ed Out & Butta'ed Up).  

I may not get that.  I might just get another Marshmallow Cream........

Here's my SSI Cart

1 16 ounce Okra Reconstructor
1 16 ounce Olive & Orange
??????????????????????????????


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> mkd, what you lookin at from SSI?


I think I want the coco creme leave in and the jojoba hair milk and maybe the macadamia gel. 



Charz said:


> Yup!
> 
> YouTube - Charzboss's Channel


 Thanks!  I am going to look once the munchkins are in bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Yup!
> 
> YouTube - Charzboss's Channel



Thanks I won't get the Jojoba.  

I will stick with Komazahaircare Jojoba & Hemp Sealant  Love It!

Great Review(s) Thanks!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where Ya'll ALL Go that Quick??????


----------



## chebaby

im here. i decided to wait until tomorrow to get my butters because i have more oils im looking into.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im here. *i decided to wait until tomorrow to get my butters because i have more oils im looking into.*



Are you Making something special?

What Oils are you looking into?


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Are you Making something special?
> 
> What Oils are you looking into?


i want to make a body butter for this inter. i been threw out all my lotions and have just been using coconut confidence and im almost all out. girl i see so many oils that are catching my eye but i need to research them more. i see a cranberry oil, pomegranate oil and im really looking into rose hip oil.
i dont like to be greasy but at the same time i like enough "butter" on my skin to where i shine. i know some people in my family dont like shiny skin but i love it.


----------



## Brownie518

Ughh, I agreed to work OT Wednesday night, until 3am. But, I sure will appreciate that check next week!! 

I am dying to do my hair, too. I don't think I can slip it in before I go in to work. I'll have to wait until I get home and do it at 4am.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i want to make a body butter for this inter. i been threw out all my lotions and have just been using coconut confidence and im almost all out. girl i see so many oils that are catching my eye but i need to research them more. i see a cranberry oil, pomegranate oil and im really looking into rose hip oil.
> i dont like to be greasy but at the same time i like enough "butter" on my skin to where i shine. i know some people in my family dont like shiny skin but i love it.



There are alot of Oils out there.

I didn't know there was a Cranberry or a Pomegranate Oil?  

Imma use up some of these Oils I have.erplexed  

For Skin that Shea Butter Oil is pretty good too.  I bought some a while ago for my Hair.

Getting ready to Mix some Cocosta in with my JBCO *per Brownie*


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i want to make a body butter for this inter. i been threw out all my lotions and have just been using coconut confidence and im almost all out. girl i see so many oils that are catching my eye but i need to research them more. i see a cranberry oil, pomegranate oil and im really looking into rose hip oil.
> i dont like to be greasy but at the same time i like enough "butter" on my skin to where i shine. i know some people in my family dont like shiny skin but i love it.


 
Che, what is the carrier oil these flavor are mix with? Just like the butters that are mixed with horsetails, coffee the carrier butter is mostly shea which for me not good for the hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Ughh, I agreed to work OT Wednesday night, until 3am. *But, I sure will appreciate that check next week!!*



WORD.......!


----------



## robot.

thanks for the tweet about the zoya sale, Charz! my order was free! 

eta: maybe not, i think my cart is just freaking out.


----------



## chebaby

im waiting until i get some time to strain the infused oil i made so i can see what it looks like. i practically used up most of my oils in that. now all i have is cocasta, coconut, evoo, apricot, and some old jbco.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Che, what is the carrier oil these flavor are mix with? Just like the butters that are mixed with horsetails, coffee the carrier butter is mostly shea which for me not good for the hair.


they arent mixed with another oil as far as i can see. i think they are carrier oils even though most probably never heard of them.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> they arent mixed with another oil as far as i can see. i think they are carrier oils even though most probably never heard of them.


Cranberry, and the pomgrante make their own oils?


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Cranberry, and the pomgrante make their own oils?


i was thinking the same thing. like what???  but i guess they do. it doesnt say its an extract with other oils and it doesnt say its infused.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i was thinking the same thing. like what???  but i guess they do. it doesnt say its an extract with other oils and it doesnt say its infused.


 
I'm quite sure it is because I can't see fruit extracting it's own oil unless the do it like olives but you know companies don't have to reveal everything but hopefully it something good. Since you are new in the business and learning you'll figure out. I love strawsberry what the chance of getting some of that??  Figure it out Ms. Che New business! Do you have a name for your business? 

I should be doing home work, I'll be busy all week!


----------



## natura87

I just got off of work, I wore a twistout puff. Tomorrow I will try a Cherry Lola treatment.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> I'm quite sure it is because I can't see fruit extracting it's own oil unless the do it like olives but you know companies don't have to reveal everything but hopefully it something good. Since you are new in the business and learning you'll figure out. I love strawsberry what the chance of getting some of that??  Figure it out Ms. Che New business! Do you have a name for your business?
> 
> I should be doing home work, I'll be busy all week!


if its an infused oil or extract im going to be pissed because it doesnt say. let me look again lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OilGate............................


----------



## Brownie518

^^ T, you funny!!


----------



## chebaby

cranberry oil is a carrier oil. and has omega 3 and 6 AND 9 fatty acids.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> cranberry oil is a carrier oil. and has* omega 3 and 6 AND 9 fatty acids*.



I bought that EFA Oil and I really, really liked it.  I got it from Mountain Rose Herbs.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

No One has said Anything About BeeMine having a Sale?erplexed

They weren't on my list....but _'could be'_ if the Price Is Right


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I bought that EFA Oil and I really, really liked it.  I got it from Mountain Rose Herbs.


i really like mountain rose herbs website. but i havent ordered from them. they have plenty of oils and herbs and not too many butters. but i will go to them for the oils and such.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i really like mountain rose herbs website. but i havent ordered from them.* they have plenty of oils and herbs and not too many butters. but i will go to them for the oils and such.



I got my Hemp, Kukui Nut, Wheat Germ and that Essential Fatty Acids Oils from them.


----------



## bronzebomb

AfroVeda's 30% off sale was nice! I ordered Miss Bhree. If Qhemet would have offered 30% or 10% and free shipping I would bite. But, I really do not need anything. Thank goodness Oyin is local, I'll swing by and pick up a few things. I am not paying for shipping from ANY company this holiday season.

I want Miss Jessie's and Komaza Care. But right now, Miss Jessie's is the only company that's getting my money. Bear Fruit might get a lil $$$. All others are TBD!

Where is KBB?  With all that new packaging she should have some holiday jars!


----------



## bronzebomb

IDareT'sHair said:


> No One has said Anything About BeeMine having a Sale?erplexed
> 
> They weren't on my list....but _'could be'_ if the Price Is Right


 
Girl!  you don't need a thing!


----------



## Brownie518

From Oyin email:

Oyin Handmade HOLIDAY Honeymail 

Hi Beautifuls! 

The Holidays are here! Here are some very important announcements! No matter what country you're in, you can take advantage of these exclusives! Mark your calendars, this information is time sensitive! 

As always, please be sure to follow us on Twitter, Facebook and Youtube! 
Black Friday and Cyber Monday

'Tis the season for Holiday discounts! Using the coupons below, you can receive 20% off on Black Friday and Cyber Monday. Coupons cannot be combined or used on any other dates. You MUST use these coupons at checkout. 
*
black friday only! 11/26 20% off full-sized, individual oyin products online! this does not include the sample sizes, which will be on sale cyber monday! (midnight to midnight eastern time, coupon expires saturday 11/27) code: blackfriday *

*in-store saturday 11/27: 20% off full-sized, individual oyin products in-store at exittheapple on saturday 11/27! *

*in-store sunday 11/28: 20% off our new gift sets, minis, exittheapple tees and books in-store! sunday 11/28 1-5pm!* 

*cyber monday 11/29: 20%  off our new gift sets, travel/sample sized products, exittheapple tees and books online! this does not include full-sized products! code: cybermonday*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> No One has said Anything About BeeMine having a Sale?erplexed
> 
> They weren't on my list....but _'could be'_ if the Price Is Right



Someone asked on FB and she said she will be having one...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> Girl!  you don't need a thing!



I Don't.  And I have bought a Ton Already!

But I will get HV and SSI and maybe _MHC*contingent on her discount*_
and Christine Gant Oh Yeah, And Komaza...........


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> No One has said Anything About BeeMine having a Sale?erplexed
> 
> They weren't on my list....but _'could be'_ if the Price Is Right



my cart has been full of samples forever, so if the sale is nice, i'll go ahead and finally order.


----------



## chebaby

can i talk to yall for a minute 

no really this is some deep stuff. i was thinking about myself last night. and what i realized is that i am a free spirit
did yall know that??? im like that E. Lynn harris book "any way the wind blows". i used to think i was weird for wanting to dabble in everything but thats just who i am.
i have a guitar i need to learn how to play, painting classes waiting on me to take, a camera for photography waiting on me to pick it up at best buy 
im really flowy.
anyone else like that? i love and want to be involved in all things relating to art.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey ladies..

Greetings from cold a$$ Michigan...I am so cold... like I don't think I will be able to warm up until tomorrow....

Anywho... so yeah... I keep talking junk about how there are no sales...  then all of a sudden... I got a list that I need to cut back...

SSI
cococream leave in
jojoba serum 
jojoba hair milk
moisture mist
okra reconstructor
avocado conditioner

Curl Junkie
Strengthening Conditioner
Smoothing Lotion
Daily Cleansing Conditioner (I know mkd no more poos.. but this is technically a conditioner..lmao)

Darcy's 
Pumpkinseed conditioner (between this and CJ.. I am so tight on moisturizing DC's)
Cherry Kernel Oil
Daily Leave In

Ori's
Daily Deep Conditioner
Jojoba Conditioner

Our local "handmade store"
KBB Super Silky
Beemine Luscious Moisturizer
Beemine Deja Milk


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> my cart has been full of samples forever, *so if the sale is nice, i'll go ahead and finally order.*



Last Year she had 25%

Oh, Yeah, I'll get some Mozeke too. 

I have 16 ounce Carrot Masque in my Cart


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey ladies..
> 
> Greetings from cold a$$ Michigan...I am so cold... like I don't think I will be able to warm up until tomorrow....
> 
> Anywho... so yeah... I keep talking junk about how there are no sales...  then all of a sudden... I got a list that I need to cut back...
> 
> SSI
> cococream leave in
> jojoba serum
> jojoba hair milk
> moisture mist
> okra reconstructor
> avocado conditioner
> 
> Curl Junkie
> Strengthening Conditioner
> Smoothing Lotion
> Daily Cleansing Conditioner (I know mkd no more poos.. but this is technically a conditioner..lmao)
> 
> Darcy's
> Pumpkinseed conditioner (between this and CJ.. I am so tight on moisturizing DC's)
> Cherry Kernel Oil
> Daily Leave In
> 
> Ori's
> Daily Deep Conditioner
> Jojoba Conditioner
> 
> Our local "handmade store"
> KBB Super Silky
> Beemine Luscious Moisturizer
> Beemine Deja Milk



Can't You Put some of this in a Curl Mart Cart?  Last Year they had 25%.

You can put some of that in there?  e.g. DB Pumpkin, Daily L-I, CJ.......


----------



## chebaby

ok so i guess saturday the 27th i will be taking a trip to exittheapple. i want a 32oz of honey hemp. im good on everything else.


----------



## Brownie518

Che, I think it's great that you're like that!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> *i want a 32oz of honey hemp. im good on everything else.*



I got those 2 -- 16 ounces of Honey Hemp from Curlmart w/20%.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got those 2 -- 16 ounces of Honey Hemp from Curlmart w/20%.


i know. i wish i had money during that time
i know im going to go in that store and walk out with way more than just the honey hemp


----------



## beautyaddict1913

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey ladies..
> 
> Greetings from cold a$$ Michigan...I am so cold... like I don't think I will be able to warm up until tomorrow....
> 
> Anywho... so yeah... I keep talking junk about how there are no sales... then all of a sudden... I got a list that I need to cut back...
> 
> SSI
> cococream leave in
> jojoba serum
> jojoba hair milk
> moisture mist
> okra reconstructor
> avocado conditioner
> 
> Curl Junkie
> Strengthening Conditioner
> Smoothing Lotion
> Daily Cleansing Conditioner (I know mkd no more poos.. but this is technically a conditioner..lmao)
> 
> Darcy's
> Pumpkinseed conditioner (between this and CJ.. I am so tight on moisturizing DC's)
> Cherry Kernel Oil
> Daily Leave In
> 
> Ori's
> Daily Deep Conditioner
> Jojoba Conditioner
> 
> Our local "handmade store"
> KBB Super Silky
> Beemine Luscious Moisturizer
> Beemine Deja Milk


 
are these all staples or are u trying these out? I love SSI Avocado condish! Thats the only one I can vouch for on the list! I havent tried the rest of ur items!


----------



## bronzebomb

^^I'm getting Honey Hemp for a Christmas present for my sister.  I have enough Oyin to Wash, Condition, and Moisturize Baltimore!


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Can't You Put some of this in a Curl Mart Cart? Last Year they had 25%.
> 
> You can put some of that in there? e.g. DB Pumpkin, Daily L-I, CJ.......


 
See I gotta be strategic... the handmade store has 25% off.. and they carry CJ, Darcy's, KBB, Bee Mine... plus free shipping over $25... but they don't have the new CJ stuff... and Darcy doesn't sell the cherry kernel oil anywhere else but on her site.... tryna make it hard for a PJ to calculate all of the discounts and who has what...


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> can i talk to yall for a minute
> 
> no really this is some deep stuff. i was thinking about myself last night. and what i realized is that i am a free spirit
> did yall know that??? im like that E. Lynn harris book "any way the wind blows". i used to think i was weird for wanting to dabble in everything but thats just who i am.
> i have a guitar i need to learn how to play, painting classes waiting on me to take, a camera for photography waiting on me to pick it up at best buy
> im really flowy.
> anyone else like that? i love and want to be involved in all things relating to art.


 
Honey, this is the story of my life! I was in theatre arts from elementary to freshman yr in college, then changed my major to fashion merchandising. I didnt like the fact that u have to start out in retail to be successful so I got certified to teach. I teach now and next week I will start a job with the state of texas so that I can go to law school. Poor me! They say jack of all trades = master of none...i totally disagree lol...i call it a life well lived!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> See I gotta be strategic... *the handmade store has 25% off.. and they carry CJ, Darcy's, KBB, Bee Mine... plus free shipping over $25...* but they don't have the new CJ stuff... and Darcy doesn't sell the cherry kernel oil anywhere else but on her site.... tryna make it hard for a PJ to calculate all of the discounts and who has what...



Ain't that the truth?  Where is the Handmade Store?


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Honey, this is the story of my life! I was in theatre arts from elementary to freshman yr in college, then changed my major to fashion merchandising. I didnt like the fact that u have to start out in retail to be successful so I got certified to teach. I teach now and next week I will start a job with the state of texas so that I can go to law school. Poor me! They say jack of all trades = master of none...i totally disagree lol...i call it a life well lived!


i totally understand girl lol. congrats on the new job
i used to be so down because i felt like everyone was looking at me like "when is she going to settle on one thing to focus on" i cant do it. i have so much i want to do why should i stick to one thing? i feel like i wasted so much time trying to find that one thing when i could have done or at least began every single thing i was interested in.


----------



## mkd

robot. said:


> thanks for the tweet about the zoya sale, Charz! my order was free!
> 
> eta: maybe not, i think my cart is just freaking out.


Zoya is having  a sale?  Is the info in the nail fanatics thread?


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ain't that the truth?  *Where is the Handmade Store?*



....I was waitin' for this....... cuz i sure was thinkin it!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

2B Honest.  I could end my quest of the Elusive BF Sales w/HV.  

I have 2 Okra's and 1 16 ounce Olive & Orange -- So SSI is not _really_ a necessity.

So...I'll see.  As long as I get my 3 Acai Berry Conditioners Cyber Monday....I will consider it a Coup!

All that _other stuff_ I say "I want" is un-necessary.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ....I was waitin' for this....... cuz i sure was thinkin it!!



Heck Yeah....  Free Shipping  over $25.00 + 25% off too!

Girl.....She's Teasin' Us 

Okay....Where is it at mk?  You know too.....


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Zoya is having  a sale?  Is the info in the nail fanatics thread?



What you gonna get, m?? Have you used their gloss?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm still tryna' hold-out for BFH also and she what they are going to be offering....since she told Charz she could get Full Size Prods for Sample Size Prices......


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Now yall know I done googled "the handmade store" lol and I got nothing!


----------



## robot.

mkd said:


> Zoya is having  a sale?  Is the info in the nail fanatics thread?



charz posted the link on my fb. it's on the holiday kits.  i'll have to call tomorrow though because something is going wrong with my order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *Now yall know I done googled "the handmade store" lol and I got nothing!*




BBBBWWWWAAAAAHHHHHHHHH

You & Me Both.

Girl....Fab Just Clowin' Us!  ................


----------



## mkd

robot. said:


> charz posted the link on my fb. it's on the holiday kits.  i'll have to call tomorrow though because something is going wrong with my order.


My order won't go through either.  I will try again in the morning.  Its annoying me.  Thanks for the info Robot!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

do any of yall have the goody jojoba oil infused brush? I saw someone using it on youtube and Im thinking I may need one, though I only detangle my hair when wet, but still, u never know!


----------



## natura87

I bought 2 more bottles of Tresemme conditioner..the huge 32 0z containers were BOGO @ 5.00 @ Rite Aid plus I had my card and discount.

Can I DC tonight and do a Cherry Lola in the morning?


----------



## natura87

Oh...on Saturday I bought a detangling comb.Its green, so I hope I dont lose this one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> I bought 2 more bottles of Tresemme conditioner..the huge 32 0z containers were BOGO @ 5.00 @ Rite Aid plus I had my card and discount.
> 
> Can I DC tonight and do a Cherry Lola in the morning?



Wish I could help Natura ---- But I don't know what a Cherry Lola is???? 


I've seen the Thread, but never read up on it.

What exactly is it?


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913 said:


> do any of yall have the goody jojoba oil infused brush? I saw someone using it on youtube and Im thinking I may need one, though I only detangle my hair when wet, but still, u never know!


I have it, its really good.  I only detangle on damp hair with conditioner now but I used i hardcore for a minute.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> Wish I could help Natura ---- But I don't know what a Cherry Lola is????
> 
> 
> I've seen the Thread, but never read up on it.
> 
> What exactly is it?



A "treatment" to tame frizz (and I hope it help with the few split ends too). Plain yogurt, Amino Acids and baking Soda. I just looked it up and at the rate I am going I will do it tomorrow morning om dry hair.


I might have to trim this weekend. I have never trimmed but because I have been lax recently about sleeping with protective gear my hair has suffered. i bought a satin cap today too. I swear I need to wear a helmet to keep to from coming off my head.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

natura87 said:


> A "treatment" to tame frizz (and I hope it help with the few split ends too). Plain yogurt, Amino Acids and baking Soda. I just looked it up and at the rate I am going I will do it tomorrow morning om dry hair.
> 
> 
> I might have to trim this weekend. I have never trimmed but because I have been lax recently about sleeping with protective gear my hair has suffered. i bought a satin cap today too. I swear I need to wear a helmet to keep to from coming off my head.


 
let me knx if the treatment moves mountains for u! i thought about trying it too but decided to wait for it to increase in popularity on this board. i know that the ladies on naturallycurly love it!


----------



## natura87

beautyaddict1913 said:


> let me knx if the treatment moves mountains for u! i thought about trying it too but decided to wait for it to increase in popularity on this board. i know that the ladies on naturallycurly love it!



No problem.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Good morning ladies...

Telecommuting today so I'll be lurking...

Most of my BF items are repurchases.. with the exception of like the CJ stuff.. that's all new.. but I see that CJ has a 32 oz cleansing conditioner... I might have to get that.. .it gets rave reviews on CM... 

Have a great day girls. Oh and I know I'm not naming the "handmade store" until I get all of my stuff .. ... it's some savages out there... and LHCF will shut a store down!!!!


----------



## La Colocha

Mornin fab, morning ladies. So glad im done with work this week, ready to relax. I have running to do today because we have an ice storm coming. Still not seeing any good sales, so im waiting on target.com. If they don't come through i won't get anything.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey LC.. girl I know you're glad you get to sit it down for the rest of the week.. I had forgot how cold .. cold was.. let me stop complaining.. because as far as I know there won't be no ice storms......

I gotta look at the black Friday ads.. I really don't need anything.. no electronics.. we got enough tvs, blu rays..etc.. I was gonna get my mom a new laptop for Xmas.. we'll see.

We are going up to the outlet at midnight on Thanksgiving... bc the word is that BR is gonna be 50% off the whole store.. it's already at 40% off.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hi Girlies!

I. wish. I. didn't. have.to. leave. this. house. today. *I am so not wanting to go*

Anyway, I guess I may as well get dressed.  

They sent a Memo out yesterday, that we are expected to work Normal Business Hours 

because they know at Noon Folx will start sliding out the back door. 

I told my Admin, that we will _try_ to get out of there a little early.  

I may let her go, but stay on....

Anyway, I'm w/La Colocha.  I may not get anything or very, very little.  

I don't like the 'games' just put up or shut up!

And that little raggedy 15% from CM.... Hmmm???? 

What a Snooze.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Girlies!
> 
> I. wish. I. didn't. have.to. leave. this. house. today. *I am so not wanting to go*
> 
> Anyway, I guess I may as well get dressed.
> 
> They sent a Memo out yesterday, that we are expected to work Normal Business Hours
> 
> because they know at Noon Folx will start sliding out the back door.
> 
> I told my Admin, that we will _try_ to get out of there a little early.
> 
> I may let her go, but stay on....
> 
> Anyway, I'm w/La Colocha.  I may not get anything or very, very little.
> 
> I don't like the 'games' just put up or shut up!
> 
> And that little raggedy 15% from CM.... Hmmm????
> 
> What a Snooze.



Is the 15% their bf sale? Lawd


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Is the 15% their bf sale? Lawd



It Says Thanksgiving Day Sale......  

Lemme take a quick look on their site.


----------



## *fabulosity*

1 knew CM was gonna pull something stupid when they never responded to my email. How crappy.... anywho.. I'm glad I can get what I need from them elsewhere...

Here's some Marie Dean news...

We will be on vacation from Nov 15 – Dec 3. Our online shop will remain open and all orders will be processed the week of December 6th 
11:06 PM Nov 10th via web .20% off Conditioner Sample Pack and Moisturizer Styling Cream Sample Pack now through December 31st!


----------



## Ltown

Hey ladies at work lurking! We get 2hr release, I have school work so I'll be on tonight. Fab, did you move back to Mich on there for holiday? You are not telling us about the store it what? You can tell us here!!


----------



## natura87

I was able to sleep in 5 hours today. I havent been able to do that in weeks so I am ecstatic. I am about to do the Cherry Lola treatment and hopefully during the rinse out process and subsequent styling I can use a few products.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey Ltown... no we're just visiting..... lol.. I am not coming back to this temperature... I'm glad Christmas is gonna be in Atlanta.. 

It's too many lurkers up and through this thread to go public with the name..lmao...

But for you Christine Gant Lovers... 

BLACK FRIDAY
ONE DAY SALE
November 26th, 2010
25% OFF ENTIRE SITE
STOCK UP AND SAVE - LOWEST PRICES OF THE YEAR

Last year products sold out fast!!
Please try to order early!!
For easy ordering and checkout visit
Brown Butter Beauty &mdash; Natural Hair - Natural Bath & Skin Care
You can also order from my etsy shop
Black Friday Sale Natural Hair and Beauty by ChristineGant but stock is limited.

**please note that you are receiving this email 
because you made a purchase through my etsy 
shop or my website.  I like to inform my  customers when I have sales.  If you do not wish to receive information 
regarding sales please click on the "Unsubscribe " link 
at the bottom of this email and you will be removed immediately from this list.


Christine Gant
Brown Butter Beauty Products


----------



## fattyfatfat

Im glad I got my oyin from curlmart when they offered the 20% discount.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hi Ladies, 

From Donna Marie:
We are having a Black Friday sale on all DM goodies! Starting at 12am 
ending 11:59pm Friday, 11/26 all of our goodies are 30% off! Just enter code:
DMBF30 at checkout.

I want to try the miracurl curling gelly, but Im skeptical bcuz she will discontinue or change the formula on a product in a heartbeat!

I havent left my house yet, but I need to go pick up some items for dinner tomoro...I re-twisted my hair last night with ORS gel and Im going to take it down before I go out. I really need some more of my beloved yes to cucumbers conditioner so I may stop at a few Ross stores while Im out but I promise that I wont pick up anything extra lol


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies,

Work kicked my butt these last 3 days and I had to make food for the office party which did not turn out right.  So I've been running off fumes.  I'm chillin in the house all day today.  I'm on call tomorrow so I'll be at work but on that OT kick!

Hair Update: I wore the style from yt-msvaughn the one that Che posted.   I have way more hair then her so I had some "big" hair going on.  I added a red flower to the front.  It came out really classy.  I used up my Curls Milkshake as a moisturizer. I also used almond glaze, KCCC a tiny bit and my Jasmines liquid detangler.  I only needed 5 bobby pins to hold it all together.  i'll post pics in my Fotki this weekend.

I washed that out Monday morning cuz it was really itchie.  I wore a puff monday, tuesday with KBB Lavender Vanilla and VF.  My pony puff was really soft and it smelled delish. 

When I stop being lazy I'll do a HOT cowash with the last of my Green Tea/Hibsicus (not a repurchase) and DC with the last of my Komaza olive oil mixed with some other goodies.  I'll probably do a twist out since I have to do my hair for my 10yr HS reunion on Saturday.  Think i'm going to use my curl formers and pin it up some kind of way.

Thanks LTown for all the style suggestions.  I saw some great stuff I wanna do.


----------



## robot.

having a fabulous day so far ladies!

woke up and tried the zoya again. six gorgeous polishes for $16.  i wonder if 0.5 is the full size?

had a great meeting with my teacher! i'll be working in a research lab (children with autistic siblings), starting next week! and i've made my schedule for next semester and it is gorgeous!

and i bought a cute sweater from hautelook today.

and it's only 2 o'clock!


----------



## robot.

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> From Donna Marie:
> We are having a Black Friday sale on all DM goodies! Starting at 12am
> ending 11:59pm Friday, 11/26 all of our goodies are 30% off! Just enter code:
> DMBF30 at checkout.
> 
> I want to try the miracurl curling gelly, but Im skeptical bcuz she will discontinue or change the formula on a product in a heartbeat!
> 
> I havent left my house yet, but I need to go pick up some items for dinner tomoro...I re-twisted my hair last night with ORS gel and Im going to take it down before I go out. I really need some more of my beloved yes to cucumbers conditioner so I may stop at a few Ross stores while Im out but I promise that I wont pick up anything extra lol



i was interested in a few of her products too! 18 oz is wayyy too much for me. even if the price was right, i couldn't buy that big of a product. 

maybe we could go half on an order? i'll pay half and you can give me like 6 oz.  i just hate buying large sizes of things i've never tried! and the aloe vera juice and glycerin scare me, since it's winter.


----------



## mkd

I bought Ohm sweet hair pudding and Darcy's herbal leave in conditioning spritz.  I can't believe how good the Ohm smells.  I want to eat it.  Seriously.  I want to try the CJ banana butta leave in but I am going to wait for a review from Brownie and I need a more detailed one from Che.  

I am about to check out brownbutterbeauty and see if she has anything that piques my interest. 

Che, have you tried any of the other Ohm products.  The hibiscus tea moisturizer sounds really nice and she had another one in the store but I can't remember the name.  The lady in the store said she likes both of those products.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

robot. said:


> i was interested in a few of her products too! 18 oz is wayyy too much for me. even if the price was right, i couldn't buy that big of a product.
> 
> maybe we could go half on an order? i'll pay half and you can give me like 6 oz.  i just hate buying large sizes of things i've never tried! and the aloe vera juice and glycerin scare me, since it's winter.


 
ok hun, we can do that! what else do u wanna try?


----------



## robot.

mkd said:


> I bought Ohm sweet hair pudding and Darcy's herbal leave in conditioning spritz.  I can't believe how good the Ohm smells.  I want to eat it.  Seriously.  I want to try the CJ banana butta leave in but I am going to wait for a review from Brownie and I need a more detailed one from Che.
> 
> I am about to check out brownbutterbeauty and see if she has anything that piques my interest.
> 
> Che, have you tried any of the other Ohm products.  The hibiscus tea moisturizer sounds really nice and she had another one in the store but I can't remember the name.  The lady in the store said she likes both of those products.


i've wanted to try ohm forever. i know the sweet hair pudding gets a lot of love. i was going to order the sample, but i think they wanted some outrageous shipping for it.  it's 1-2 ounces - i'm not paying more than five dollars for it to ship! never!

 they kill me with that!

where did you get yours from?


beautyaddict1913 said:


> ok hun, we can do that! what else do u wanna try?



thanks, sis! i was looking at the curling creme too. message me your email so i can paypal you the money.

thanks again!


----------



## bronzebomb

I purchased Giovanni Smooth as Silk and Infusium 23 today.  

I'm only purchasing Miss Jessie's for BF.  Maybe Koils by Nature.  

I'm waiting for the new twisting butter from Qhemet to order along with the new deep conditioner and the spray.  (I don't want to pay for shipping twice)

I want Oyin Honey Hemp, Kinky Curly Knot Today, Elucence and Bear Fruit Hair conditioners.

I am trying to purchase everything I need this year.  I'm taking a hiatus from Hair Care Products in 2011.


----------



## mkd

robot. said:


> i've wanted to try ohm forever. i know the sweet hair pudding gets a lot of love. i was going to order the sample, but i think they wanted some outrageous shipping for it.  it's 1-2 ounces - i'm not paying more than five dollars for it to ship! never!
> 
> they kill me with that!
> 
> where did you get yours from?
> 
> 
> thanks, sis! i was looking at the curling creme too. message me your email so i can paypal you the money.
> 
> thanks again!


There is a little boutique here that sells it.  I think che found it up there locally.  I think you will like it.


----------



## BrownBetty

Hi ladies!

I need to buy mizani therasmooth con (It is a lifesaver when I am more than 6 weeks post). and elucence products (poo and con).


----------



## bronzebomb

oh waita minute nah...HairVeda done put some grab bags online for Cyber Monday...


----------



## robot.

ya'll keep talking about that place, what's it called again?  maybe i'll make a trip today.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

beautyaddict1913 said:


> let me knx if the treatment moves mountains for u! i thought about trying it too but decided to wait for it to increase in popularity on this board. i know that the ladies on naturallycurly love it!





natura87 said:


> I bought 2 more bottles of Tresemme conditioner..the huge 32 0z containers were BOGO @ 5.00 @ Rite Aid plus I had my card and discount.
> 
> Can I DC tonight and do a Cherry Lola in the morning?





IDareT'sHair said:


> Wish I could help Natura ---- But I don't know what a Cherry Lola is????
> 
> 
> I've seen the Thread, but never read up on it.
> 
> What exactly is it?



I did the Cherry Lola Treatment  a lot when  I was transitioning and a few times as a new natural.  It wasn't the ultimate frizz fighter for me but it did give me nice strong, shiny hair that was more defined.  I like it as a natural protein condish but it can be messy which is why I fell off doing it.  I would always follow us with a DC because it is a protein treatment and that's just my style.  I've been thinking about doing another one but I haven't bought the yogurt.  Maybe I'll add the amino acids to my DC today...whenever I get to that.  I have picks of the Cherry Lola Treatment in my Fotki.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Mkd- I love your hair in your siggy!!!  That shine is amazing and the definition to die for.


----------



## Ltown

Fab, gotcha! I'm originally from OH and family still there so I know how cold it is. I'm not visiting in the winter anymore.  
I'm off work will poo, DC hair and put it in flat twist and not do my hair unless I go out. I'm still working on midterm. I'm on ordering anything although I did like Grant tea, I'm brew my own and use up some of that.


----------



## mkd

robot. said:


> ya'll keep talking about that place, what's it called again?  maybe i'll make a trip today.


I am not sure Robot!  I am all the way in Atlanta but I think its in Silver Springs.  Maybe one of the DC ladies will chime in.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Mkd- I love your hair in your siggy!!!  That shine is amazing and the definition to die for.


Thank you so much Vonnie!


----------



## mkd

Ltown, can you tell me a little bit about you make your hair tea spritz.  I really like Darcy's but I feel like I can make this.


----------



## robot.

i found the website.

i wonder if i can catch a bus from the station that goes over there.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I did the Cherry Lola Treatment a lot when I was transitioning and a few times as a new natural. It wasn't the ultimate frizz fighter for me but it did give me nice strong, shiny hair that was more defined. I like it as a natural protein condish but it can be messy which is why I fell off doing it. I would always follow us with a DC because it is a protein treatment and that's just my style. I've been thinking about doing another one but I haven't bought the yogurt. Maybe I'll add the amino acids to my DC today...whenever I get to that. I have picks of the Cherry Lola Treatment in my Fotki.


 
Where do u buy ur amino acids?


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

SSI sale is 25% off from 12am to 11:59pm Friday. Code is "thankyou"


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

So I'm being like T and putting together some phantom carts at BFH, Darcy's, Komaza, and Mozeke.  I'm going to do a small splurge and be done until the spring, for real.

SSI- is already a go since there is 25% off.  
Komaza- is my 2nd definite just waiting on the discount amount to confirm it.  
Mozeke- may get cut cuz all I want is the carrot DC I'm good on other stuff from them.
BFH-is my line to try if the deal is good
Darcy's-I'm torn with them cuz this would be a line I'm trying as well and 25% is good but if the BFH is better I'm going with them

I'm only allowing myself $100-$125 for BF considering everything is on sale.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Where do u buy ur amino acids?



You can get this at the grocery store, whole foods, or other natural store.  I have the Braggs liquid protein or something like that.  It's not the SAA.  It looks and smells like soy sauce.


----------



## mkd

Vonnie, what is BFH?  I am going to look at SSI and Brown butter beauty later on tonight and make some carts.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Is HV having a BF sale?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

mkd said:


> Vonnie, what is BFH?  I am going to look at SSI and Brown butter beauty later on tonight and make some carts.



Bear Fruit Hair.  T just ordered a bunch of stuff from them and the ingredients do look really good.  The prices aren't bad either but if they have full size products for sample prices then it will be on and popping.  I have a cart ready to go.


----------



## chebaby

yaaaaayyyyy my whole sale supply order came today. the butters and oils came packed so well. and the scent oil i ordered smells so yummy.

last night i mixed my 2 packs of ion protein conditioners together with bhringraj and covered my dry hair barely. i dont see how one pack could cover wet hair because two packs did nothing. i left it on for 30 minutes and then rinsed and my hair does not feel too much stronger. so i know i wont be buying full sizes of those conditioners.

today i wet my hair in the shower but did not add conditioner or leave in. i just wrapped my hair in a towel to let dry and then added some avocado mix to my ends and aloe gel to slick back in a puff. my puff feels nice and soft and is so poofy. i love it.

since the protein wasnt that good after i do my henna this weekend i will follow up with mhc horsetail reconstructor.


----------



## chebaby

robot. said:


> i found the website.
> 
> i wonder if i can catch a bus from the station that goes over there.


i forgot the name of the store but i did see buses going that way. i dont know how far it is from whatever station is over there but there is a bus that drops you off right across the street.


----------



## chebaby

robot dont go to the store looking for ohm because they dont sale it lol. i ordered mine on line a while ago. that store has bee mine though.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, yes mk your hair is pretty. We are out here slipping and sliding all over the place, thank the lord i went out early to get my stuff done. There are accidents every where because of the ice. Won't be getting anything for black friday so i will focus on cyber monday now to see if there is anything good.


----------



## La Colocha

For those who got grab bags from hairveda last year, were you ladies happy with what you got? I may get one this year, is it on cyber monday?


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Hey ladies, yes mk your hair is pretty. We are out here slipping and sliding all over the place, thank the lord i went out early to get my stuff done. There are accidents every where because of the ice. Won't be getting anything for black friday so i will focus on cyber monday now to see if there is anything good.


Thanks La!!



La Colocha said:


> For those who got grab bags from hairveda last year, were you ladies happy with what you got? I may get one this year, is it on cyber monday?


Yes, those grab bags were great and totally worth the money.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hair Looks Great mk!  How much Color do you have left?  I know you're trying to grow it out.

I just got finished Steaming in some BeeMine DC'er.  

Even though the smell is _intense_, it felt great under Da'SteamA'. I Like It!

I will be traveling in the a.m.  Don't want to be rude and take my Laptop, so I will take my chances when I return home sometime on Friday (Lord Willing).

Ya'll please don't wipe errrthang out Friday.erplexed  

Hopefully, I'll be back in town before Midnight Friday/Saturday.

I'd like to get:  Christine Gant 25% and SSI 25% BFH, DB,Mozeke, MHC etc...If I miss it, I miss it. I'll just end up with HV on Monday.

_*i really need to narrow that down*_


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> robot dont go to the store looking for ohm because they dont sale it lol. i ordered mine on line a while ago. that store has bee mine though.



You have to catch 2 buses around our way robot.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

My Camden Grey stuff came yesterday.  I'll get it when I go over my grandparents house tomorrow for Thanksgiving.  The online tracking said "Left with Man".  I probably won't get to mix up my face stuff until December after my back to back vacations.  I don't think I got anything I would need to do my hair tonight...when ever I get out the bed to do it.

T your steaming is motivating but I'm still so lazy today.  I've been nonstop going since last Friday.


----------



## Charz

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> My Camden Grey stuff came yesterday.  I'll get it when I go over my grandparents house tomorrow for Thanksgiving.  The online tracking said *"Left with Man"*.



:autotune cries:


----------



## La Colocha

I will get the $30 grab bag or one of each of the other 2, i hope there are some left because i have to work that night.


----------



## bronzebomb

KBB posted her sale.  30% off online and in stores.

Code:  BLACKFRIDAY


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb said:


> KBB posted her sale.  30% off online and in stores.
> 
> Code:  BLACKFRIDAY



KBB can kiss my container size changing ingredient changing Black Friday a$$ too.


----------



## chebaby

it seems the companies that LIED are having the best sales. too bad i refuse to give in.


----------



## bronzebomb

OK...I'm new to the forums.  What am I missing?  I was here for AfroVeda Gate.

But y'all ain't said nothing about Miss Jessie's nor KBB!  So I'm confused.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> KBB can *kiss my container size changing ingredient changing Black Friday a$$ too*.



:mob:


.........................


..........................


..........................


............................

............................

...............................


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> it seems the companies that LIED are having the best sales. too bad i refuse to give in.



Of course. They are the ones suffering for DECEIVING PEOPLE. Trying to have these high discounts to get ppl addicted to they products like a crackhead!

You can treat a crackhead like ish and they still be buy your crack. Raise yo prices, dilute your product by using fillers!

Well I ain't no crackhead!


----------



## La Colocha

Ok i want the grab bags and to try some things from shea moisture if the cyber monday sale is good for target. I think that is it, i saw darcy's had a new sheabutter lotion for hair i think and she brought her winter spice oil back, that stuff smelled so good.


----------



## *fabulosity*

chebaby said:


> it seems the companies that LIED are having the best sales. too bad i refuse to give in.


 
They trying to get us for our paper...

I'm now trying to figure out if the wholesale sites are having sales.. because there are a FEW places that I need to holla at...... 

Ingredients to die for
Essential Wholesale
New Directions Aromatics


Surfing blogs... I'll let you all know what I find..

1 BF purchase down.. the "handmade store" 

Got the new darcy's items for me and the resident super queen PJ... (Terri)

Pumpkin Seed Curl Elixir, 8 oz 
Pumpkin Seed Curl Moisturizing Cleanser, 8 oz 


So all that's left is SSI, CJ and maybe Ori....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *KBB can kiss my container size changing ingredient changing Black Friday a$$ too.*



What We Gon' Do With Her Ya'll......

She's been takin' us there all BF Week!


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> OK...I'm new to the forums.  What am I missing?  I was here for AfroVeda Gate.
> 
> But y'all ain't said nothing about Miss Jessie's nor KBB!  So I'm confused.


miss jessies just has a ton of mineral oil and patroleum in it and "we" generally dont like that. also the products you find in target have different ingredients than the ones you get online.
kbb changed the formula to the products and lied when asked about it. they also reduced the size of products while charging the same or higher price.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> OK...I'm new to the forums. What am I missing? I was here for AfroVeda Gate.
> 
> But y'all ain't said nothing about Miss Jessie's nor KBB! So I'm confused.


 
I love the way chebaby ran it down to u! Everything she said is true! But Im crazy, I still like Miss Jessie's and KBB, one day I too will get enough lol. 30% off KBB seems like a GREAT time to try that $25 deep conditioning masque of hers but I wont participate bcuz she took 3 weeks to send me 3 lil funky milks earlier this month and it was only bcuz I called that she overnighted them to me. If i never said a thing she would have had my $40 and been on her way!


----------



## natura87

I still havent done the Cherry Lola. I have all the stuff I am just being lazy. It will get done though.


----------



## La Colocha

natura87 said:


> I still havent done the Cherry Lola. I have all the stuff I am just being lazy. It will get done though.



You starting to sound like me.


----------



## chebaby

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I love the way chebaby ran it down to u! Everything she said is true! But Im crazy, I still like Miss Jessie's and KBB, one day I too will get enough lol. 30% off KBB seems like a GREAT time to try that $25 deep conditioning masque of hers but I wont participate bcuz she took 3 weeks to send me 3 lil funky milks earlier this month and it was only bcuz I called that she overnighted them to me. If i never said a thing she would have had my $40 and been on her way!


i wont lie, i like miss jessies. im not so gung ho about mineral oil. 98% of the products i use are all natural but i wont deny that miss jessies products dont negatively effect my hair. they make my hair shiny and soft with hold. but the prices dont match the ingredients.
kbb, i cant lie on them either. that $25 was well spent on the mask. its the best mask i have ever used. but customer service is important to me and she lacks.


----------



## bronzebomb

When I was a kid, my mom used Blue Magic and my hair grew long and thick.  She didn't know anything about Mineral oil and petroleum.  The funny thing about Miss Jessie's is my "friend" said he loves that smell (Curly Meringue) the best; it smells feminine.  I didn't know she chaged the ingredients for Target.  I'm ordering online anyway.  The BOGO is like getting the products at the "right" prices.

As for KBB, those scents are wonderful!  I don't care for the Lucious Locks...it's mediocre.  But I love the butters.  I think I like the Milks too!


----------



## bronzebomb

^^ I like the Hairveda's Strinillah better for Deep Conditiner. Oyin's Honey Hemp is the all around Conditioner for my hair.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

chebaby said:


> i wont lie, i like miss jessies. im not so gung ho about mineral oil. 98% of the products i use are all natural but i wont deny that miss jessies products dont negatively effect my hair. they make my hair shiny and soft with hold. but the prices dont match the ingredients.
> kbb, i cant lie on them either. *that $25 was well spent on the mask. its the best mask i have ever used.* but customer service is important to me and she lacks.


 
When I see statements like that I cant resist! Ur wrong for that! I was content with Qhemet & Miss Jessie's for BF, now Im ordering from Donna Marie too! Now Im thinkin of trying Darcy's and the new butters from SSI, and bronzebomb just put the butter from KBB on my mind too..I can't win around u guys! 

Anybody wanna split the Qhemet order? I am re-trying AOHC since I swapped it earlier this year and I have never tried BRBC, CTDG or the new DC but in order to get free shipping I gotta get 2x AOHC, 2X BRBC, 1x CTDG and 1 DC! The total will be $74!


----------



## *fabulosity*

This is funny guys... I sold some items on NC... first the person PM's there and asks me to lower the price of one of my items.. I'm like no.. it was already 60% off and included shipping... so yeah uh no.. she comes back a few days later asking to buy another product.. I sold it to her.. it was brand new.. now mind you she just got it MONDAY... why does she have it listed back on the swap board for HIGHER (now it's used) than what I sold it to her for... lawd Jesus.. people are something else.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> When I was a kid, my mom used Blue Magic and my hair grew long and thick. She didn't know anything about Mineral oil and petroleum. The funny thing about Miss Jessie's is my "friend" said he loves that smell (Curly Meringue) the best; it smells feminine. I didn't know she chaged the ingredients for Target. I'm ordering online anyway. The BOGO is like getting the products at the "right" prices.
> 
> As for KBB, those scents are wonderful! I don't care for the Lucious Locks...it's mediocre. But I love the butters. I think I like the Milks too!


 
 My moms sees my collection of hair products and tells me I need to stop and just buy Blue Magic and Nexxus since that was mostly what she used for me when I was little and my hair was long, thick and healthy. But she has always liked to try products too! She has everything under the sink and that stuff has been there for years!


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Ltown, can you tell me a little bit about you make your hair tea spritz. I really like Darcy's but I feel like I can make this.


 
Mkd, I had to look for this in my external hard drive. 
I have no exact measurement but first I steep the teas:
burdocks, nettles, horsetail, in rosewater(don't always use that)
 Pantenol(don't think it smell that way)
essential oils: 10 drops
encalyptus
rosemary
lavendar
tea tree
thyme
silk amin0 acids
kertain protein
African best herbal oils it has: (soy, walnut, castor, sesame, sweet almond, calendula, yarrow and more)

Thats it there is so many spritz I've seen out there it was experiment and I have these already in stock.


----------



## *fabulosity*

bronzebomb said:


> When I was a kid, my mom used Blue Magic and my hair grew long and thick. She didn't know anything about Mineral oil and petroleum. The funny thing about Miss Jessie's is my "friend" said he loves that smell (Curly Meringue) the best; it smells feminine. I didn't know she chaged the ingredients for Target. I'm ordering online anyway. The BOGO is like getting the products at the "right" prices.
> 
> As for KBB, those scents are wonderful! I don't care for the Lucious Locks...it's mediocre. But I love the butters. I think I like the Milks too!


 

Girl yeah.. but then we didn't have texturizers, perms, relaxers, BKTs, highlights, flat irons, blow friers, and permanent color... added to the situation.. lmao.. (at least I didn't)... so yeah the worst our hair was getting exposed to was the petro and mineral oil... (me and my mama still disagree about this today...) when she starts that I used BLUE MAGIC and PINK OIL MOISTURIZER on your hair and it was waist length...  I just think my hair has thrived since I got rid of all the cones and parabens...or lessened my use of them.

But like I tell her.. when you know better you do better.. people also used to smoke on TV and in most public places.. and children  used to ride in the front seat.. we ain't still doing that.. lol.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

*fabulosity* said:


> This is funny guys... I sold some items on NC... first the person PM's there and asks me to lower the price of one of my items.. I'm like no.. it was already 60% off and included shipping... so yeah uh no.. she comes back a few days later asking to buy another product.. I sold it to her.. it was brand new.. now mind you she just got it MONDAY... why does she have it listed back on the swap board for HIGHER (now it's used) than what I sold it to her for... lawd Jesus.. people are something else.


 

That's why I only swap/sell here.Over there you not sure who you gonna get.


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> You starting to sound like me.



 I can't help itI'm doing the cooking and babysitting so I am distracted. Lemme go get this bowl to mix this stuff up.


----------



## *fabulosity*

curlyhersheygirl said:


> That's why I only swap/sell here.Over there you not sure who you gonna get.


 
Now you tell me...  .. lesson learned... 
I'm just gonna start sending it to folks... like Merry Christmas....
You would think that I would learn my lesson and stop buying so much... but alas 

Anybody find out about Ori yet.... or have T and Vonnie made this woman go into hiding.. that daily deep conditioner and jojoba conditioner were nice!!!


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> ^^ I like the Hairveda's Strinillah better for Deep Conditiner. Oyin's Honey Hemp is the all around Conditioner for my hair.


i love love love honey hemp for deep conditioner, co wash and leave in. but sitrinilla never worked for me. it left white stuff all over my hair and my hair was hard as a rock. i tried it transitioning and a year later as a natural.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> When I see statements like that I cant resist! Ur wrong for that! I was content with Qhemet & Miss Jessie's for BF, now Im ordering from Donna Marie too! Now Im thinkin of trying Darcy's and the new butters from SSI, and bronzebomb just put the butter from KBB on my mind too..I can't win around u guys!
> 
> Anybody wanna split the Qhemet order? I am re-trying AOHC since I swapped it earlier this year and I have never tried BRBC, CTDG or the new DC but in order to get free shipping I gotta get 2x AOHC, 2X BRBC, 1x CTDG and 1 DC! The total will be $74!


lol im sorry  but i really do like the kbb mask. i few people said it did nothing for them but for my hair it was amazing.


----------



## chebaby

*fabulosity* said:


> Now you tell me...  .. lesson learned...
> I'm just gonna start sending it to folks... like Merry Christmas....
> You would think that I would learn my lesson and stop buying so much... but alas
> 
> Anybody find out about Ori yet.... or have T and Vonnie made this woman go into hiding.. that daily deep conditioner and jojoba conditioner were nice!!!


i thought about selling over there when i became a member but i dont know them lol. i have like 20 posts over there so they dont know me either lol.

if someone post a sale for ori im looking the other way. i really really liked that jojoba conditioner but im sticking to not buying anything for bf.

i think im going to get a beginner photography camera.


----------



## bronzebomb

Actually I used the steamer when I use Stinillah.  I like it.  

I use Oyin Honey Hemp for everything!!!!  A co-worker said "it can't be that good"  I said...It's just that good.

Honorable mention...Mozeke Protien Carrot mask!

Che, Which Miss Jessie's do you use?  What type hair do you have?  I have 4B dense, medium strands, normal porosity.


----------



## La Colocha

Haven't moisturized my hair this week like i said i was, will moisturize lightly today with water and softning serum and bagging for a few hours, today and tomorrow, then friday is wash day.


----------



## chebaby

bronzebomb said:


> Actually I used the steamer when I use Stinillah.  I like it.
> 
> I use Oyin Honey Hemp for everything!!!!  A co-worker said "it can't be that good"  I said...It's just that good.
> 
> Honorable mention...Mozeke Protien Carrot mask!
> 
> Che, Which Miss Jessie's do you use?  What type hair do you have?  I have 4B dense, medium strands, normal porosity.


my hair is fine and thin 3c/4a. i have the type of hair that when straight is thin and and has a ton of fly aways. kinda whispy. but when dry it looks thick. kinda like apillow that looks full but when you lay on it it flattens right out  thats my hair.

i love miss jessies curly meringue and baby buttercream. the meringue is great for styling 2 strand twists and twist outs but a great alternative is bee mine curly butter. baby buttercream is good for moisture but there are tons of natural products that are so much better.


----------



## chebaby

sunday i will do a six hour henna using dulhan henna mixed with amla and bhringraj. i will condition with vo5 to get it out and do a 5 minute treat with mhc horsetail. then i will use giovanni for a leave in and put my hair in 3 big braids to streatch. when my hair is 80-90% dry i will start twisting with my avocado mix or a shea butter mix.

OR i might do my regular 17-22 big twists that way i wont worry about tangles and it will only take me 30 minutes to do, if that long.


----------



## natura87

Whoa nelly this stuff looks weird. Its like mousse.


----------



## mkd

I can't give KBB up yet.  I know I need to find a substitute but it just does my hair so right.  LMAO at Charz's crackhead analogy.  I was like well damn, I guess I am hooked on the hair milk. I am not going to even try the mask because I RE damn FUSE to pay $25 for like 6 oz of conditioner.


----------



## mkd

T thanks for the hair compliment.  I have like 5 inches of color left on my ends.  I am going to Aveda next weekend  to get my hair colored dark all over and get some layers so my hair some shape to it.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> T thanks for the hair compliment.  I have like 5 inches of color left on my ends.  I am going to Aveda next weekend  to get my hair colored dark all over and get some layers so my hair some shape to it.




<3 Aveda!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Okay that's like the 4th person I have heard of contacting Ori and she's not responded??? 

I would say she is out of business but Robot ordered some samples and they have already shipped... so somebody is over there.... 

What's her malfunction...if you ain't having a sale.. just respond and say "no".. it's that easy.. damn. Rudeness!


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> T thanks for the hair compliment. I have like 5 inches of color left on my ends. I am going to Aveda next weekend to get my hair colored dark all over and get some layers so my hair some shape to it.


 
It's gonna be gorgeous.. I told you I'm coming to look.. because $14 for a wash set and style ... I can't even do it myself for that cheap!!!  

So is the cut, color, and style $45... shiiiiiiiiiiiz.... I may have to let some students work on me.. lol. And just have a can of whup ready if they mess up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah.......I love Sitrinillah!  I have 5 Jars Chillin' in the Fridge right now.  I Agree. It's Great under the SteamA'.

I just finished my Hair.  I like that BeeMine DC'er 

but um..k...Why is it $28.00? I'll neva' buy that. Even w/25% off.  Thanks Ms. B for letting me try it.

*fabulosity* -- Girl, what DID happened to Ori?:heated:   

We gotta see if Robot gets her Samples.

I see what you all Love about Cocosta Oil. 

It smells wonderful and it works great. I am hooked. 

I got a mini-haul in the mail today.  My JBCO came


----------



## Brownie518

bronzebomb said:


> oh waita minute nah...HairVeda done put some grab bags online for Cyber Monday...



Hmm, interesting...HV just might make it back on the list


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I am not going to even try the mask *because I RE damn FUSE to pay $25 for like 6 oz of conditioner.*



BBBBAAAAWWWHHHHAAAAAA

PJ's Gone Wild!

Ya'll Girls Is Off The Chain!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Hmm, interesting...HV just might make it back on the list



What did t say, bj gone get her money lmao. And she ain't lyin either because i wasn't going to get anything until i saw those grab bags.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> What did t say,* bj gone get her money lmao.* And she ain't lyin either because i wasn't going to get anything until i saw those grab bags.



Who???

She Don't Play

She Gon' Get PAID 

My Wallet + BJ =  :jaws:


----------



## Brownie518

Charz said:


> KBB can kiss my container size changing ingredient changing Black Friday a$$ too.





I can't mess with you tonight, Charz!!!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Still in the bed, hair not even started or trying to be.

Natura sounds right.  Let me know how it goes.


----------



## natura87

Its in, I'm gonna keep it on for another 45 minutes. I could tell almost immediately that it is doing somethin. My sister (who apparently started stretching her relaxers and went at least 8 months) says it smells, and I have to admit it does, kinda like a soy sauce root beer float.


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> What did t say, bj gone get her money lmao. And she ain't lyin either because i wasn't going to get anything until i saw those grab bags.



Me, too!!  And those go real fast. If you have to work, better have someone order for you. They definitely won't last til you get home. I'll be at work so I'll be on that quick. 

I know in one of mine, I got SitriNilla, Vatika Frosting, Whipped Gelly, that spritz, and Almond Glaze.


----------



## bronzebomb

I have the Bee Mine Curly Butter in Mango scent.  I like it, but my hair is dense and I need a little extra hold.  I find that Miss Jessie's helps with the frizz.  My hair is super wooly! (if wooly is a word)

*side note*  My oxtails are in the pressure cooker!  I'm going to have a great Thanksgiving...(off topic, I know)


----------



## Brownie518

natura87 said:


> Its in, I'm gonna keep it on for another 45 minutes. I could tell almost immediately that it is doing somethin. My sister (who apparently started stretching her relaxers and went at least 8 months) says it smells, and I have to admit it does, kinda* like a soy sauce root beer float*.



...That right there sounds real nasty. I bet your hair will come out great, though.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> <3 Aveda!!!!!!!!!



I found an Aveda in my city downtown. I might want to add some color in the future so I might have to stop in and see what they can do.


----------



## Charz

natura87 said:


> I found an Aveda in my city downtown. I might want to add some color in the future so I might have to stop in and see what they can do.



Make sure black ppl work there!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.......I keep checking MHC, BHF and All the other Stuff I want.  But No Cigar.  

These some Stingy Folx this BF.


----------



## bronzebomb

The stores are stingy too!


----------



## natura87

Brownie518 said:


> ...*That right there sounds real nasty*. I bet your hair will come out great, though.



The initial smell is like root beer and then out of nowhere the soy sauce kicks in.  Thanks.


----------



## La Colocha

Im gonna be in somebody's office using their computer.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> Make sure black ppl work there!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Im gonna be in somebody's office using their computer.




_*sent from my snuggie w/a cup of tea*_


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.......I keep checking MHC, BHF and All the other Stuff I want.  But No Cigar.
> 
> These some Stingy Folx this BF.



Yes and that will really help me get down with who im going to deal with next year. If its not my staples im going to be very picky.



bronzebomb said:


> The stores are stingy too!



Yes them too, the only thing i saw that i would even turn over in the bed and fart for is bestbuy or radioshack (forgot gotta look), they have the nook e-reader for $99 and it probably won't get cheaper than that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yes and that will really help me get down with who im going to deal with next year.* If its not my staples im going to be very picky.



Me Too! @bolded

Lemme go check Esty real quick.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> _*sent from my snuggie w/a cup of tea*_




 Ya'll so crazy!!!


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Yes them too, the only thing i saw that i would even *turn over in the bed and fart for* is bestbuy or radioshack (forgot gotta look), *they have the nook e-reader for $99* and it probably won't get cheaper than that.



1st bolded:  

2nd bolded: I loooove my Nook!!!! Love it to death! And thats a great price!! If Shay gives a great review on the new NookColor, I might have to splurge on that


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> 2nd bolded: I loooove my Nook!!!! Love it to death! And thats a great price!! If Shay gives a great review on the new NookColor, I might have to splurge on that



I want that nookcolor also, i was trying to wait to see if the price would come down but i don't know we'll see. I have watched kindle and nook battle it out for months with the price wars hopefully they will lower the price.


----------



## chebaby

Charz said:


> Make sure black ppl work there!!!


not the one i went to that girl did not know how to listen lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yes them too, the only thing i saw that i would even turn over in the bed and fart for *is bestbuy or radioshack (forgot gotta look), they have the nook e-reader for $99 and it probably won't get cheaper than that.



Lawd....Where is Charz On This!

I just busted out laughin'.  

Ya'll Crazy!


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> I want that nookcolor also, i was trying to wait to see if the price would come down but i don't know we'll see. I have watched kindle and nook battle it out for months with the price wars hopefully they will lower the price.



I doubt the NookColor will drop in price until next year.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> I want that nookcolor also, i was trying to wait to see if the price would come down but i don't know we'll see. I have watched kindle and nook battle it out for months with the price wars hopefully they will lower the price.


i havent read my nook in so long. i have to charge it and get new books on it. my mom wants a kindle, maybe i should tell her to get a nook.
im getting a nikon camera from either staples, best buy or radio shack. radio shack seems kinda bootleg to me though. i know they are not but i always get the feeling if something happens and i go back to get it fix radio shack will pack it up and leave right in front of me.


----------



## Brownie518

KBB has $15 off of $50 until the 25th. 

(did someone already say that?)


----------



## Brownie518

chebaby said:


> i havent read my nook in so long. i have to charge it and get new books on it. my mom wants a kindle, maybe i should tell her to get a nook.
> im getting a nikon camera from either staples, best buy or radio shack. radio shack seems kinda bootleg to me though. i know they are not but i always get the feeling if something happens and i go back to get it fix radio shack will pack it up and leave right in front of me.



I need to get a camera, too. I didn't even think of Staples and they have some good deals sometimes. 
I don't do Radio Shack either.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lawd....Where is Charz On This!
> 
> I just busted out laughin'.
> 
> Ya'll Crazy!



 Girl i am serious, i really needed these precious few days off. They have been stressing me out at work and i will be damned if i get up out of bed early in the morning for some bull.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> ...That right there sounds real nasty. I bet your hair will come out great, though.


HOWLING


----------



## mkd

Fab, I was going to ask you if you are still coming with me!


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Yes them too, the only t*hing i saw that i would even turn over in the bed and fart for *is bestbuy or radioshack (forgot gotta look), they have the nook e-reader for $99 and it probably won't get cheaper than that.









Sent from my ratchet a$$ device


----------



## natura87

I am about to rinse this stuff out and then plop on a DC. I just moisturized my younger sisters hair and I am going to give her some stuff to take back to school with her. She needs it....we are neck and neck when it comes to length but she needs some help when it comes to picking the right products. She is still stuck on oil sheen and grease.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ya'll are wildin' out in here tonite!!!  Love it!


----------



## natura87

I forgot that I used up a bottle of VO5 a few days ago. I am going to "DC" with HEHH, EVOO and some honey.


----------



## Brownie518

I used up an Njoi Ayurvedic hair butter. I think I have one more left.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay......I'm Sick of these "Minimums"  

What'sUp with that?

$10.00 Off if you spend $50.00, $5.00 off minimum of $30.00 

Oh...For Real....  Yeah...Okay..Sure

That's Just Plain Ignat'

Ode to BJ:dollar::dollar::dollar::dollar:


----------



## chebaby

T, they must already know somebody like me will order a $20 conditioner and want my $10 off lmao. and free shipping.
they knew they had to make a minimum if they didnt want me knocking on there door asking about my $2 deep treatment after i get finished using 5 different discount codes


----------



## natura87

I havent even DC'd yet(i'm lazy)...I just squzz a lot of water out of my hair and WOW. I need to do this more often, at least once a month I can already tell that it made a difference. I left it in for a little over an hour and the frizz halo is gone. If I could find my camera I would post pics, but I lost that a month ago and havent seen it since.

I will have to try it a few more times and see the effects to recommended it to others...but so far it seems pretty good.


----------



## La Colocha

Ladies please send up a prayer for folks driving around here, its crazy. I don't know why people are in such a hurry, leave the house earlier if you know the weather will be bad. We are having way too many accidents.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> T, they must already know somebody like me will *order a $20 conditioner and want my $10 off lmao. and free shipping.
> *they knew they had to make a minimum if they didnt want me knocking on there door asking about *my $2 deep treatment after i get finished using 5 different discount codes*




So...  That's the "Price" of Doing Business.  

If You Gon' Offer a Discount OFFER ONE AND STOP PLAYIN'


  

I'm MAD!


----------



## mkd

I think vendors can afford to offer better sales.  I am sure the profit margin is very high as it is.  These companies are making a killing.  $20 for 8 oz of product.  Come on nah!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I think vendors can afford to offer better sales.  I am sure the profit margin is very high as it is.  These companies are making a killing.  *$20 for 8 oz of product.  Come on nah!*



Girl, that's what I'm talmbout!

And then try to Stick a Minimum on That Base?


----------



## chebaby

i think its clear people would order more the better the sale and customer service(had to throw that in there). i think they are actually loosing money by making 15% sales. thats that crap you pull on a regular monday, not black friday lol.


----------



## mkd

What is website to bear fruit hair?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> What is website to bear fruit hair?



bearfruithair.com

And she hasn't posted her discount either.  

She would look good tryna' get established first before you try to roll like 'dat


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

My problem is that vendor (online and IRL) are acting like people aren't looking to spend.  They make these cheap sales thinking if one person buys then yeah rather than if  I have a good sale people will by more and I still make money.  We are a consumeristic culture even in tough times we want to spend money to take our minds off how depressing life is.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> My problem is that vendor (online and IRL) are acting like people aren't looking to spend.  They make these cheap sales thinking if one person buys then yeah rather than *if  I have a good sale people will by more and I still make money.*  We are a consumeristic culture even in tough times we want to spend money to take our minds off how depressing life is.



Girl, I woulda' been Smart like Claudie, Jasmine etc.....

And had my Sale last week.  Even AV had sense enough to do that

Especially if I wasn't gon' roll like BJ


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> I think vendors can afford to offer better sales. I am sure the profit margin is very high as it is. These companies are making a killing. $20 for 8 oz of product. Come on nah!


 
$20 on the product and 1/2 to ship


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> i think its clear people would order more the better the sale and customer service(had to throw that in there). *i think they are actually loosing money by making 15% sales. thats that crap you pull on a regular monday, not black friday lol.*



PREACH CHE!

You Just Summed it Up!  

I can get 15% all day long

That Ain't Nuthin'


----------



## IDareT'sHair

As Far As I'm Concerned if you Ain't Offerin' 20%+  You Ain't Had No SALE

I don't know what you 'Had'


----------



## mkd

BFH looks really nice!


----------



## Charz

What yall buyin for BF?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2d54NRdJno


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *BFH looks really nice!*




....................

She need to list them Sales.

_*and change them bottles*_


----------



## mkd

Ltown, I didn't even think about the padded shipping rates.  SSI seems to be the only one not gouging on shipping rates.


----------



## mkd

T, I was looking for the bottles on the site.  Is there a picture of them anywhere?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, I was looking for the bottles on the site.  *Is there a picture of them anywhere?*



If you look at African Export's YT Video she shows the Bottle.  But I didn't think the DC'er would be in something like that.

I thought the DC'ers would be in a Jar.erplexed

IMO, For Me, that was very Misleading.  I expected the DC'er to be in a Jar.

But the price(s) are good and the shipping's not bad.


----------



## chebaby

charz, i dont think im getting anything for black friday. im working early on friday so i will have time to go to the stores after work but i probably wont for fear of getting robbed while walking to my car with a bag. its rough out here  i remember a few Christmas ago people were robbing people in the parking lots of stores.
online? probably nothing.


----------



## bronzebomb

The bottles are on the site as well.  The bottles are too narrow.  But I love my Custom Protein Mix!!!


----------



## mkd

I really like the Darcy's herbal leave in spritz so far.  I even like the herbally smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> The bottles are on the site as well.  *The bottles are too narrow.*  But I love my Custom Protein Mix!!!



Yeah, I needs to get to my Product.

And it looks like it would be hard to cut in half.  I guess you'd have to rinse & shake to get everything out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *I really like the Darcy's herbal leave in spritz so far.  I even like the herbally smell.*



Did you?  I passed mine on. It is "Herbally" 

I was caught up in QB Karlady Tea Spritz.  

But to be honest with you, Ltown's Herbal Spritz is the best one I've tried.

Oh Yeah & Njoi's Herbal Tea Hair Spritz.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> Did you?  I passed mine on. It is "Herbally"
> 
> I was caught up in QB Karlady Tea Spritz.
> 
> But to be honest with you, Ltown's Herbal Spritz is the best one I've tried.
> 
> Oh Yeah & Njoi's Herbal Tea Hair Spritz.


I am going to have to try Ltown's recipe.  I just need to order some stuff online.  

Ltown, where do you get your teas?


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> What yall buyin for BF?



Nada, waiting for cyber monday.


----------



## bronzebomb

T you like Njoi, huh?  Why????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *T you like Njoi, huh?  Why????*



She's Very Nice.  Brownie Got Me Hooked On that Stuff !!!

I do love the Ayurvedic Hair Butter.  I like the Sweet Coconut Pomade.  I like the Herbal Hairdressing, the Herbal Tea Spritz.  I have another Spritz from her I haven't tried yet and the Healthy Hair Butta' w/MSM.

I think the Coconut DC'er was my _least_ favorite.

It's all Brownie's Fault

I just like Her.  She's a Nice Lady.  And she has Great Customer Service. 

I do think it's pricey.  $12.00 for 4 ounces.erplexed  

There are some Folx I buy from because they're just nice people.


----------



## bronzebomb

LOL, how ironic!  I have all of them except the spritz and I felt that they were just...OK.  But I agree, she did have fast shipping.


----------



## chebaby

just placed another camden grey order. this time i added rose hip oil to the cart. hope i like it.


----------



## Brownie518

For BF, if I find the deal I want, I'm getting a camera and hopefully SO is getting me an Ipod Touch. We are definitely not going out shopping, though. I'll probably order some Curl Junkie and that Ori conditioner on Friday. Oh, and Qhemet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> LOL, how ironic!  I have all of them except the spritz and *I felt that they were just...OK.*  But I agree, she did have fast shipping.



Yeah....And for 4 ounces they're a bit "Pricey"

For me, they work fine.

My least fav was the Coconut DC'er....erplexed

Girl.....You know how it is......

_*the life of a pj*_


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> She's Very Nice.  Brownie Got Me Hooked On that Stuff !!!
> 
> I do love the Ayurvedic Hair Butter.  I like the Sweet Coconut Pomade.  I like the Herbal Hairdressing, the Herbal Tea Spritz.  I have another Spritz from her I haven't tried yet and the Healthy Hair Butta' w/MSM.
> 
> I think the Coconut DC'er was my _least_ favorite.
> 
> It's all Brownie's Fault
> 
> I just like Her.  She's a Nice Lady.  And she has Great Customer Service.
> 
> I do think it's pricey.  $12.00 for 4 ounces.erplexed
> 
> There are some Folx I buy from because they're just nice people.



 Yeah, it is my fault. I love her Herbal Hairdress, Ayurvedic Hair Butter, and I loooove the Healthy Hair Butta! I know some folks think she's bootleg but her stuff works for me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Yeah, it is my fault. I love her Herbal Hairdress, Ayurvedic Hair Butter, and I loooove the Healthy Hair Butta! *I know some folks think she's bootleg but her stuff works for me.*



................................

*Her Stuff is Fine*


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> just placed another camden grey order. this time i added rose hip oil to the cart. hope i like it.


What else did you get che?  I just found all the herbs in the Darcy's spritz, put them in the cart and they only totaled $15.  Then shipping was $10 so I x'd out.  I am going to try a co op/health food store here and see if they have bulk herbs.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm here working overtime and leaving at 3. I'm gonna hit up the grocery store when I leave. Then, I'm gonna try and do my hair when I get home. I want to use the MHC Honey Horsetail and then the Olive You. I hope I like them both!!

I am loving the MHC Buttery Soy, Sophia's Old Fashioned Grease, and the So Deep. Oh, and the Afrikoko Lotion is really nice!! I hope she's having a sale...

ETA - MHC site says Countdown to Black Friday specials!! So, we'll see....


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> What else did you get che?  I just found all the herbs in the Darcy's spritz, put them in the cart and they only totaled $15.  Then shipping was $10 so I x'd out.  I am going to try a co op/health food store here and see if they have bulk herbs.


i ordered shea butter, avocado butter, rose hip oil annd black current oil.
i forgot all about herbs but i didnt want to spend too much money now anyway because i gotta get my camera.


----------



## natura87

The fam is here and for some reason my little brother has decided to tell people that I am starting a line of haircare products. He has come up with a name, products, the size of the bottles, a jingle and even where I should start selling them. People are taking him seriously and posting about it in their Facebook statuses.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> I am going to have to try Ltown's recipe. I just need to order some stuff online.
> 
> Ltown, where do you get your teas?


 
T, stop pumping me up I made it once to really pay attention because I had Jasmine spritz. But thank you!  

Mkd, those are Alivita tea bags I got from Vita Cost about $3-4. I like using those instead of the whole herbs from mountainrose because I'm lazy and don't feel like bagging and I figure teas are whole herbs already bagged.  I need to order some more horsetail. I actually brought the nettle to drink because of course all these teas are natural and good for you internally too!  I think someone here or on the forum told me vita glo is free shipping if you order $50 but vita cost is $4.95 regardless and I don't think I've ever order $50 for herbs anyway.  You can get the rosewater and the stores near ethic, spanish or indian aisle.


----------



## La Colocha

natura87 said:


> The fam is here and for some reason my little brother has decided to tell people that I am starting a line of haircare products. He has come up with a name, products, the size of the bottles, a jingle and even where I should start selling them. People are taking him seriously and posting about it in their Facebook statuses.



That is too cute.



Ltown said:


> T, stop pumping me up I made it once to really pay attention because I had Jasmine spritz. But thank you!
> 
> Mkd, those are Alivita tea bags I got from Vita Cost about $3-4. I like using those instead of the whole herbs from mountainrose because I'm lazy and don't feel like bagging and I figure teas are whole herbs already bagged.  I need to order some more horsetail. I actually brought the nettle to drink because of course all these teas are natural and good for you internally too!  I think someone here or on the forum told me vita glo is free shipping if you order $50 but vita cost is $4.95 regardless and I don't think I've ever order $50 for herbs anyway.  You can get the rosewater and the stores near ethic, spanish or indian aisle.



L have you thought about selling your spritz.? Is it for moisture? Or just a herbal spritz.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Finally started on my hair.  I just realized I do this every Wednesday.  I added my HOT to my cowash and to my hair since it felt really knotted.  I used up the SSI Green Tea/Hibiscus (will not repurchase).  Detangling was a breeze and I lost very little hair.  Sitting here with a DC mix of Komaza Olive Oil, SSI Banana Burlee, Joico Kpak reconstructor, MegaTek, PC, and oils.  I used up the Komaza (hope to get for BF)and the Joico (will not repurchase).  The MegaTek is nearly gone.

I will rinse this out at some point and put in some chunky twists.  I think I'm going to use the Aloeba as my leave in since that one is almost gone.  Don't know what else I'll use for them.  I'll probably wear a hat tomorrow until I have to go to work.


----------



## Ltown

L have you thought about selling your spritz.? Is it for moisture? Or just a herbal spritz.[/QUOTE]

La, I made it for detangling because of the silk and pantenol. I'm definately not into selling, it was too much pressure just selling products I don't likeI'm a no drama, conflict person although I can get down and argue but it's mostly just for kicks. After reading and watching some of these etsy and natural companies I wouldn't last. I'm like Che have my hands in a little of this/that to get serious on a routine. I was suppose to start my crocheting business last year, register the name and ain't made nothingto sell just for friends. I will at least to crocheting one day for business when I get older and settle down Like now I'm in school only because I can't transfer my GI bill to my daughter and since they are giving extra money I'm saving it for dd college. I don't need another degree and really don't feel like writing darn paper but got to do what we do for our kids. Alright you didn't ask for all that


----------



## natura87

I think I'm gonna sleep with this stuff (DC) in my hair overnight. I am almost done with a bottle of HEHH as I used quite a bit for the DC.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Evening ladies,

Im back from my errands!

Yall would be so proud of me! I went to Ross & they had Jane Carter products! The watery leave-in, the holding spray, the sculpting stuff, the shampoo...I picked em all up! They were $2.99-$4.99 BUT I remembered that I promised yall I wouldnt get anything if it wasnt the Yes to Cucumbers, so I put it all back...even though I had NEVER seen Jane Carter at Ross before....lol....now I need to PROMISE yall that im going to the gym on Friday bcuz I havent been in weeks lol!


----------



## Brownie518

*Ladies, everyone have a safe and happy holiday!!!!!*


----------



## La Colocha

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Evening ladies,
> 
> Im back from my errands!
> 
> Yall would be so proud of me! I went to Ross & they had Jane Carter products! The watery leave-in, the holding spray, the sculpting stuff, the shampoo...I picked em all up! They were $2.99-$4.99 BUT I remembered that I promised yall I wouldnt get anything if it wasnt the Yes to Cucumbers, so I put it all back...even though I had NEVER seen Jane Carter at Ross before....lol....now I need to PROMISE yall that im going to the gym on Friday bcuz I havent been in weeks lol!



Girl what's wrong with you? I would have snatched those products up for those prices, and give me what's ever in the back too.


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> Girl what's wrong with you? *I would have snatched those products up for those prices*, and give me what's ever in the back too.



Seriously...I would have been like "See what had happened was...and ummmm....." For that price, I would have grabbed with it in a heartbeat.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

La Colocha said:


> Girl what's wrong with you? I would have snatched those products up for those prices, and give me what's ever in the back too.


 
lol! ur not right! gurl i dont like watery leave-ins and didnt really need any of that stuff...i could see myself tryna "use em up" or swap em bcuz i didnt like em! That shampoo had sulfates and all kinds of protein in it..for what huh?


----------



## chebaby

i just made a butter that is sooooo thick. i used it to do one twist, i wet that section first then twisted and my hair did not shrink back up.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i just made a butter that is sooooo thick. i used it to do one twist, i wet that section first then twisted and my hair did not shrink back up.



What kind of butter did you make che?


----------



## chebaby

shea butter mixed with cocoa butter, cupuacu butter and a bunch of oils.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, i am still up. I finished cooking and cleaning up so i don't have to do anything later today. I wasn't going to cook so early but i was up anyway. I baggied my hair and will do it again later on. My hair is really soft. All yall probably sleep and droolin right now lmao.


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> i just made a butter that is sooooo thick. i used it to do one twist, i wet that section first then twisted and my hair did not shrink back up.


Che, are you using this on wet hair, and do you find more butter less shrinkage? I tried my butter mix on wet hair and it was less shrinkage but my hair takes forver to dry so I'm still practicing on reducing shrinkages.


----------



## Charz

It's especially cold out this season in many parts of the world, and we hope to warm spirits with our Bear Fruit Hair Holiday Promotion...and some giveaways! Nov. 25th through December 31st,2010, use discount code 'BLESSED' for 20% off your entire purchases. Also, upon your purchase, you'll be entered to win 25% or 30% off of your next order - two winners will be selected each week through Dec. 31st, 2010.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just finished putting in some chunky twists and I look out the window and its SNOWING!  I don't remember anyone saying anything about some snow in Jerze for Tgiving.


----------



## Americka

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Just finished putting in some chunky twists and I look out the window and its SNOWING!  I don't remember anyone saying anything about some snow in Jerze for Tgiving.


Wow! It's supposed to reach 81 degrees today in my city. 
Correction: 83!


----------



## *fabulosity*

good morning girls... 
Happy Thanksgiving.... I'm already looking for something to munch on.. like "mah" can I have some pie or a spoonful of greens.. jeez... 

I was gonna try BFH... but 20% .. I don't know.. it doesn't meet T's definition of a sale > 25%.....


----------



## *fabulosity*

Americka said:


> Wow! It's supposed to reach 81 degrees today in my city.
> Correction: 83!


 
I never thought I would say this... but lawd.. I can't wait to be SOUTH of the Mason Dixon line again... it's FRIGID in the north!!!!


----------



## Charz

Express is 40% off. Made my order.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Sakura from etsy is having 10% off... 

I did like her Protein Mist spray....

I'm loving the people who are letting the codes be used TODAY so I don't have to get a migraine tomorrow remembering all of the places I need to visit... 

like 7 for all mankind.. their 40% off code is TDS10; and its already active... thank you!


----------



## Charz

*fabulosity* said:


> Sakura from etsy is having 10% off...
> 
> I did like her Protein Mist spray....
> 
> I'm loving the people who are letting the codes be used TODAY so I don't have to get a migraine tomorrow remembering all of the places I need to visit...
> 
> like 7 for all mankind.. their 40% off code is TDS10; and its already active... thank you!



Do they have jeans for a bigger bottom? I'm 25.5 at the waist but 37.5 in the hips. The only jeans that fit me very well are Joe's Jeans the Honey cut.


----------



## Ltown

Happy Thanksgiving ladies! Eat, sleep, eat, sleep! No hair today. I'm going shopping tomorrow and try to get flat panel I won't be standing in lines for the stores to open so if not it's clothes.  I wash my hair, dc with Jasmine avacodo/silk with wgo very moist I put my hair in flat twist and pony.  I ordered my teas and still looking for good hair deal.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charz said:


> Do they have jeans for a bigger bottom? I'm 25.5 at the waist but 37.5 in the hips. The only jeans that fit me very well are Joe's Jeans the Honey cut.


 
Yup... I think you can do any of the fits.... I personally like skinny, gwenevere, and the kimmie. I haven't bought any bootcut jeans in a long time... everything is skinny or straight leg.. or jeggings.. so you can't go wrong with the leggings or jeggings.

But the code only seems to be working on full price stuff.. darnit.


----------



## bronzebomb

Black Friday is looking pretty slim.  It looks like I'm getting my Miss Jessie's and that's it!


----------



## Ltown

Where is T?


----------



## Americka

Ltown said:


> Where is T?


I think she went out of town for the holiday. She mentioned something about wanting to bring her laptop, but she thought it would be rude.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

*fabulosity* said:


> good morning girls...
> Happy Thanksgiving.... I'm already looking for something to munch on.. like "mah" can I have some pie or a spoonful of greens.. jeez...
> 
> *I was gonna try BFH... but 20% .. I don't know*.. it doesn't meet T's definition of a sale > 25%.....


 
I feel the same way Fab.  I put my cart together with the code and all I did was save on shipping.  4 things cost $10 to ship.

I'm going to do a Darcy's cart and see how that looks with 25% off.  I'm only allowing myself $100 total between SSI, Mozeke, and either Darcy or BFH.


----------



## bronzebomb

Miss Jessie's started today...but shipping is not free.

Tiko and Miko want all the money!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I got my Camden Grey order today.  I'm a little disappointed with the Avocado butter.  I feel they could have filled the entire container but the texture was nice.  The bag of Butter (shea) is a little ghetto but I like that it's in blocks.  The Acai butter went on nice (used for my face) but it smelled like shea butter and nothing else.  It looks really pretty with the purple color.

I'm thinking of ordering some SAA and panthenol but I don't know who carries it for a decent price.


----------



## La Colocha

Happy thanksgiving ladies, not up to nothing today. Everyone has eaten and left,so i am relaxing and may take a nap later on. Going to baggy also today.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Happy Holidays ladies!

I am finally decided on my Black Friday order! I am not changing anymore:

Mozeke:
Moisturizing Masque
Carrot Protein Masque

Donna Marie:
Dream Curling Cream
Curling Gelly

Qhemet:
2 AOHC
2 BRBC
CTDG
Moringa DC

Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding & Stretch Silkening Cream next week!

That is all! Has anyone else finalized their list?


----------



## La Colocha

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Happy Holidays ladies!
> 
> I am finally decided on my Black Friday order! I am not changing anymore:
> 
> Mozeke:
> Moisturizing Masque
> Carrot Protein Masque
> 
> Donna Marie:
> Dream Curling Cream
> Curling Gelly
> 
> Qhemet:
> 2 AOHC
> 2 BRBC
> CTDG
> Moringa DC
> 
> Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding & Stretch Silkening Cream next week!
> 
> That is all! Has anyone else finalized their list?



I wanted to try mozeke because she always has good sales and good reviews but her product shelf life isn't that long. As slow as i am using something up i need at least 6months to a year.. That is the only thing stopping me from trying her stuff.


----------



## chebaby

Ltown said:


> Che, are you using this on wet hair, and do you find more butter less shrinkage? I tried my butter mix on wet hair and it was less shrinkage but my hair takes forver to dry so I'm still practicing on reducing shrinkages.


i wet my hands under the sink and then applied the butter so my hair was more like damp. but yes, more butters equals less shrinkage. this is a butter i would use on damp or dry hair though. like a styler. i will have already applied my leave in to wet hair, let it air dry in big braids or twists and when my hair is dry go back and twist with the butter.

im going to change the butter around though(after i use it up) because im not feeling the fact that cupuacu butter comes in little pebbles. i guess i might have to start melting it when i melt the cocoa butter.

anyhooo, today i rinsed my hair and applied a tiny bit of avocado mix to my ends, aloe gel to slick back and i have a puff, as usual

happy thanksgiving everyone.
im at work.


----------



## chebaby

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I got my Camden Grey order today.  I'm a little disappointed with the Avocado butter.  I feel they could have filled the entire container but the texture was nice.  The bag of Butter (shea) is a little ghetto but I like that it's in blocks.  The Acai butter went on nice (used for my face) but it smelled like shea butter and nothing else.  It looks really pretty with the purple color.
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering some SAA and panthenol but I don't know who carries it for a decent price.


THANK YOU. i though i was being petty but my 8oz of avocado was missing at least 2ozerplexed
i think the acai butter is really pretty too. i thought it smelled like clay
and horsetail butter smells like henna, or grass


----------



## Brownie518

La, I guess the grab bags will be available during the 1st hour of the HV sale...so it says on facebook. I'm looking to get 2 of the skin care ones and 2 of the large ones.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha said:


> I wanted to try mozeke because she always has good sales and good reviews but her product shelf life isn't that long. As slow as i am using something up i need at least 6months to a year.. That is the only thing stopping me from trying her stuff.


 

La- I've had some of my stuff since May and I used it today and it is still good.  It lives in the crisper of my fridge and I've not smelled any funk or seen any mold.  If I didn't think it was going to keep I wouldn't purchase any more stuff because I rotate my products and use them up slowly.  Esp if I like it.


----------



## Americka

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I got my Camden Grey order today.  I'm a little disappointed with the Avocado butter.  I feel they could have filled the entire container but the texture was nice.  The bag of Butter (shea) is a little ghetto but I like that it's in blocks.  The Acai butter went on nice (used for my face) but it smelled like shea butter and nothing else.  It looks really pretty with the purple color.
> 
> I'm thinking of ordering some SAA and panthenol but I don't know who carries it for a decent price.



Try Lotioncrafter - Premium ingredients at less than premium prices... Lotioncrafter
Organic Creations - Organic Creations Wholesale Soap Making Supplies


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Happy Thanksgiving Ladies to you and your families.

Everyone finally got here and we are about to get a serious grub on.  My grandmother out did herself this year.  The spread is amazing.  My aunt is being the mix master on drinks so everyone is relaxing.


----------



## Charz

chebaby said:


> THANK YOU. i though i was being petty but my 8oz of avocado was missing at least 2ozerplexed
> i think the acai butter is really pretty too. i thought it smelled like clay
> and horsetail butter smells like henna, or grass



Is it sold by weight or volume??


----------



## chebaby

i cant remember charz but i need to get me a scale lol.


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> La, I guess the grab bags will be available during the 1st hour of the HV sale...so it says on facebook. I'm looking to get 2 of the skin care ones and 2 of the large ones.



Ah hot hell, i hope i get to it in time. I want a big one and a hair one because i have enough body stuff.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> La- I've had some of my stuff since May and I used it today and it is still good.  It lives in the crisper of my fridge and I've not smelled any funk or seen any mold.  If I didn't think it was going to keep I wouldn't purchase any more stuff because I rotate my products and use them up slowly.  Esp if I like it.



I forgot about the fridge but when i store stuff in there i forget about it. I'll think about it.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving Ladies to you and your families.
> 
> Everyone finally got here and we are about to get a serious grub on.  My grandmother out did herself this year.  The spread is amazing.  My aunt is being the mix master on drinks so everyone is relaxing.



That  sounds nice, everyone ate at left and im home alone. I feel used, i know im not cooking next year. They better go to the chinese place up the street.


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> That  sounds nice, everyone ate at left and im home alone. I feel used, i know im not cooking next year. *They better go to the chinese place up the street.*


i went to 7eleven hey food is food and that chilli dog was bangin


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

sorry double post


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Charz said:


> Is it sold by weight or volume??


It's sold by weight. I got 1/2lb and they put it in a container probably an 8oz one. There were some air pockets that they could have packed more product into.


----------



## La Colocha

Posting this in case anyone is interested , 12 holiday money mistakes to avoid. Im always reading something and i hope this helps someone.

12 holiday money mistakes to avoid


----------



## bronzebomb

That's why I'm not purchasing anything but Miss Jessie's and the Ouidad Double Detangler.  The only items I did not have in my stash were Komaza Care and Miss Jessie's because I purcashed sample size.

I thought about it...20% is nothing, especially when you don't need a thing.  I'm pretty sure these online vendors will offer this same discount later on during the year.  Once you calculate it It's usually just a few dollars anyway.  then you have a bunch of products on your shelf going rancid.  I love Mozeke's Carrot Protein, but I'm scared that by the time I use it it will be purple!  (her Babassu Twisting Butter is the bomb!)  

I had an Ah-ha moment and said "They ain't getting my money, and I'm not waking up at the crack of dawn to buy it!"  I love HairVeda, but I'm not trying to wait until MLK Day to get a grab bag!  Heck if I'm in a jam, I can always get Oyin, Aubrey Organics or Knot Today and it works just fine.  I took pictures of my stash and was ashamed...

I am on a self-imposed "No buy Challenge" until 2012 or until I am completely out! (at least I hope I am, junkies gotta start somewhere)


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> That's why I'm not purchasing anything but Miss Jessie's and the Ouidad Double Detangler. The only items I did not have in my stash were Komaza Care and Miss Jessie's because I purcashed sample size.
> 
> I thought about it...20% is nothing, especially when you don't need a thing. I'm pretty sure these online vendors will offer this same discount later on during the year. Once you calculate it It's usually just a few dollars anyway. then you have a bunch of products on your shelf going rancid. I love Mozeke's Carrot Protein, but I'm scared that by the time I use it it will be purple! (her Babassu Twisting Butter is the bomb!)
> 
> I had an Ah-ha moment and said "They ain't getting my money, and I'm not waking up at the crack of dawn to buy it!" I love HairVeda, but I'm not trying to wait until MLK Day to get a grab bag! Heck if I'm in a jam, I can always get Oyin, Aubrey Organics or Knot Today and it works just fine. I took pictures of my stash and was ashamed...
> 
> I am on a self-imposed "No buy Challenge" until 2012 or until I am completely out! (at least I hope I am, junkies gotta start somewhere)


 
I think I will love the carrot protein bcuz it happens to be close to the exact same masque that I make at home for protein - bananas, egg yolk, avocado, honey - and its pre-mixed! Did urs go rancid on u? Im nervous now bcuz Im a slow product user too...I wear weave at least 6 months out of the year too! I know Im weaving it up from March to September and I dont do protein treatments as often, but I couldnt pass her up bcuz her shipping is sooo cheap!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I think I will love the carrot protein bcuz it happens to be close to the exact same masque that I make at home for protein - bananas, egg yolk, avocado, honey - and its pre-mixed! Did urs go rancid on u? Im nervous now bcuz Im a slow product user too...I wear weave at least 6 months out of the year too! I know Im weaving it up from March to September and I dont do protein treatments as often, but I couldnt pass her up bcuz her shipping is sooo cheap!


 
I used my protein masque sample in Sept and I had it since May and it was still good.  Like I was telling La all my stuff is still in the fridge and it hasn't gone bad at all.  I take it out before I use it let it get close to room temp then put it back in after I finish my hair.  But I agree if I wasn't going to use it and it went bad  I wouldn't purchase it.

Some of the vendors that are having sales haven't been having sales like they usually do so if I buy tonight/tomorrow its only because I know it may be a while before they have another sale.  I do agree that the sales are pretty "weak" this year which confuses me.


----------



## natura87

I have decided to go back to the box braids. I am using Kids Organics (Africa's Best) Shea Butter Detangling Moisturizing Hair Lotion and Sofn'free Milk Protein and Olive Oil Strenthening Creme. I will seal with Vatika Frosting.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I finished a whipped pudding from oyin. I love using it in my hair and as a lotion. I also finished a conditioner I had for a while. I used it in SO's hair to get rid of it!


----------



## Americka

natura87 said:


> I have decided to go back to the box braids. I am using Kids Organics (Africa's Best) Shea Butter Detangling Moisturizing Hair Lotion and _*Sofn'free Milk Protein and Olive Oil Strenthening Creme.*_ I will seal with Vatika Frosting.


I also have this product and I love it. Have you tried their "Really Deep Conditioning" treatment? It may become a staple when I finish off my Dominican DCs.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

myhoneychild:

Black Friday Special : Shop from 8 pm Thursday 11/25 to 12:01 am 11/26 Friday. Buy a 8 oz product , get one (8 oz) for free. 
Indicate what you would like free in the memo box .


Excludes : All accessories , body products and fun items listed.


----------



## La Colocha

Hey ladies, just crawled up out the bed. I guess i will probably be up for bf but im not getting anything. I didn't know a lot of the stores were open today. Dh and my dad went out looking at stuff but they didn't find anything worth getting. I haven't gotten anymore sale emails either., still waiting to see what is on for cyber monday.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> myhoneychild:
> 
> Black Friday Special : Shop from 8 pm Thursday 11/25 to 12:01 am 11/26 Friday. Buy a 8 oz product , get one (8 oz) for free.
> Indicate what you would like free in the memo box .
> 
> 
> Excludes : All accessories , body products and fun items listed.



That is what i am talking about, but she added water to all her stuff with no preservatives so i can't mess with her either. But good sale.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha said:


> That is what i am talking about, but she added water to all her stuff with no preservatives so i can't mess with her either. But good sale.


 
I did the math on it and it comes out to $11 per item after shipping.  That's not bad for 8oz.  You have to use it fast or add perservatives.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I did the math on it and it comes out to $11 per item after shipping.  That's not bad for 8oz.  You have to use it fast or add perservatives.



Nah vonnie if i buy something i want it already to be stable. But for those who like and use her stuff its a good deal. I hope mama t sees this because she wanted something from them.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha said:


> Nah vonnie if i buy something i want it already to be stable. But for those who like and use her stuff its a good deal. I hope mama t sees this because she wanted something from them.


 
I feel you.  Imma think about it because it is a good deal and I see the ladies here like it and have good experiences.  The other deals aren't that great.


----------



## mkd

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!

I didn't realize MHC didn't use preservatives.  Marking that off my list, I don't like that.  But that is a really good sale.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Happy Thanksgiving ladies!
> 
> I didn't realize MHC didn't use preservatives.  Marking that off my list, I don't like that.  But that is a really good sale.



Happy thanksgiving mk, are you staying up tonight? Its not as exciting as it was last year.


----------



## chebaby

i agree La. last year it was so exciting to wait on the deals. this year....not so much.

im wondering if i should get my camera tonight. plenty of stores around here are opening its doors at midnight. ive never been out to a store that late and i aint got time to be fighting someone over the last nikon in stock


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> i agree La. last year it was so exciting to wait on the deals. this year....not so much.
> 
> im wondering if i should get my camera tonight. plenty of stores around here are opening its doors at midnight. ive never been out to a store that late and i aint got time to be fighting someone over the last nikon in stock



Do you have someone who would be willing to go with you? If so go.


----------



## redecouvert

hello ladies. Happy turkey day! I hope you all had a good day 
Just wanted to let you know that the sale for Christine Gant is already up. A quick question for those who use her line. Did she add the lemon oil recently to the hair butter? If I recall well, the previous batches didn't have it


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I agree last year was way more fun.

I'll probably go to Walmart for some of the early stuff then head home until 4am when Target opens.  Target has a George Forman for $30


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I am antsy so Im about to do my hair. I have already played in makeup and wigs, so Im gonna do my cones experiment tonight. I havent really used cones since February (other than miss jessie's products) so Im gonna re-introduce em. Im gonna dc with Aussie 3 minute miracle & leave in HE LTR & style with MJ Curly meringue. I have never used the Aussie or the HE & just bought those items 2 weeks ago so good luck to me lol!


----------



## robot.

gnc is having 15% site wide. i got some more coconut oil. emerald lab is my favorite!

eta: i meant *25*% !


----------



## robot.

redecouvert said:


> hello ladies. Happy turkey day! I hope you all had a good day
> Just wanted to let you know that the sale for Christine Gant is already up. A quick question for those who use her line. Did she add the lemon oil recently to the hair butter? If I recall well, the previous batches didn't have it



debating on whether or not to get the full size DC... it's a great price, but i already have so many... i really liked it though!


----------



## chebaby

for some reason im really really antsy. to the point where i cant stay still and im getting frustrated and a slight headache. i feel like some thing is bothering me. im sooooo bored and i have to be up super early tomorrow and i think it just hit me that i havent had any damn thanksgiving food lmao


----------



## robot.

and bee mine isn't accepting the discount code. my cart is filled with samples, so maybe that's why. i'll just order next year, then.

eta: it worked. and bee mine needs to get with the five dollar flat rate from usps. no way should be be paying nine dollars for sample sizes.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I just ordered my SSI.  I decided to only get the new Marula Hair Butter and the Moisture Mist Leave in.  I was going to get the Coco Cream but I have a full one and a ton of other leave ins I have to get through.  

I'm not ordering from DB or Komaza (since they never posted a sale) and BFH isn't really worth it for me at this time.  Mozeke will be the last to get my online pocket change and that's it.

I really looked at my product closet (as I put away my Camden Grey haul) and realized I really don't need another thing.  Like for real, for real.  I'm going to use up all my cowash condish and start using the Tresemme Naturals which my hair really liked.  I have a ton of DC (plus I ordered more) and even though I can go through DC like water I won't need much more during 2011.  I have a decent amount of stylers/moisturizers so I'm good on ordering any more of that.


----------



## La Colocha

robot. said:


> and bee mine isn't accepting the discount code. my cart is filled with samples, so maybe that's why. i'll just order next year, then.



Did you check what time the sale starts? I noticed most of them don't start until early in the morning.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey Vonnie...lol @ for real .. for real... how many times have I told myself that...!!

Well I'm 10 toes down for SSI. Finished there....

A definite purchase is going to be CJ... 

MHC has theirs up too.... hmmm...


----------



## robot.

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I just ordered my SSI.  I decided to only get the new Marula Hair Butter and the Moisture Mist Leave in.  I was going to get the Coco Cream but I have a full one and a ton of other leave ins I have to get through.
> 
> I'm not ordering from DB or Komaza (since they never posted a sale) and BFH isn't really worth it for me at this time.  Mozeke will be the last to get my online pocket change and that's it.
> 
> I really looked at my product closet (as I put away my Camden Grey haul) and realized I really don't need another thing.  Like for real, for real.  I'm going to use up all my cowash condish and start using the Tresemme Naturals which my hair really liked.  I have a ton of DC (plus I ordered more) and even though I can go through DC like water I won't need much more during 2011.  I have a decent amount of stylers/moisturizers so I'm good on ordering any more of that.



i wanted samples from ssi, but it says they're all sold out.


----------



## robot.

La Colocha said:


> Did you check what time the sale starts? I noticed most of them don't start until early in the morning.



it took another code.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I just ordered my SSI.  I decided to only get the new Marula Hair Butter and the Moisture Mist Leave in.  I was going to get the Coco Cream but I have a full one and a ton of other leave ins I have to get through.
> 
> I'm not ordering from DB or Komaza (since they never posted a sale) and BFH isn't really worth it for me at this time.  Mozeke will be the last to get my online pocket change and that's it.
> 
> I really looked at my product closet (as I put away my Camden Grey haul) and realized I really don't need another thing.  Like for real, for real.  I'm going to use up all my cowash condish and start using the Tresemme Naturals which my hair really liked.  I have a ton of DC (plus I ordered more) and even though I can go through DC like water I won't need much more during 2011.  I have a decent amount of stylers/moisturizers so I'm good on ordering any more of that.



Darcy's is 25%off. I think starting now, the info is on the site.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

From Curls:

LIMITED SUPPLIES...TODAY ONLY


1) CURLS Deal:

The first 100 customers to purchase (1) Coconut Sublime Conditioner will receive (1) Curls Milkshake for FREE! 

Enter:
FREE CURLS MILKSHAKE 
at checkout

RULES: You MUST order Coconut Sublime Conditioner to receive a free bottle of CURLS Milkshake. You MUST enter "FREE CURLS MILSHAKE". In the open text box during checkout where we ask you to answer a few questions (e.g. wat hair products are you currently using, how can CURLS improve, etc.?). DO NOT ENTER IT IN THE COUPON CODE BOX. 

This is a good deal but I wanted to see how much shipping was to see if I wanted to take advantage but it started asking me to enter my credit card info so I passed lol


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

robot. said:


> i wanted samples from ssi, but it says they're all sold out.



I never tried samples from her.  She may not be doing any with the BF sale.  You know "minimum" purchase.  She's also having a cyber monday sale for 25% select popular items. Maybe you can get what you want then.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

beautyaddict1913 said:


> From Curls:
> 
> LIMITED SUPPLIES...TODAY ONLY
> 
> 
> 1) CURLS Deal:
> 
> The first 100 customers to purchase (1) Coconut Sublime Conditioner will receive (1) Curls Milkshake for FREE!
> 
> Enter:
> FREE CURLS MILKSHAKE
> at checkout
> 
> RULES: You MUST order Coconut Sublime Conditioner to receive a free bottle of CURLS Milkshake. You MUST enter "FREE CURLS MILSHAKE". In the open text box during checkout where we ask you to answer a few questions (e.g. wat hair products are you currently using, how can CURLS improve, etc.?). DO NOT ENTER IT IN THE COUPON CODE BOX.
> 
> This is a good deal but I wanted to see how much shipping was to see if I wanted to take advantage but it started asking me to enter my credit card info so I passed lol



What a joke
*sorry*


----------



## Brownie518

I got som SSI for my niece. Moisture Mist and Okra, and the two new things for myself. Let me go check out MHC....


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> Happy Thanksgiving ladies!
> 
> I didn't realize MHC didn't use preservatives. Marking that off my list, I don't like that. But that is a really good sale.


 
Hey MK..
You know during my last purchase at the wholesale store I bought my own preservatives.. some optiphen and some germall plus...  I got my little dropper set.. I'm ready.. so I can add some preservatives if need be.. but she needs to clarify that... like if I get 2 8oz products.. then can I get two free items from MHC? Because if so... that's a deal I can't refuse....lol.....


----------



## *fabulosity*

Brownie518 said:


> I got som SSI for my niece. Moisture Mist and Okra, and the two new things for myself. Let me go check out MHC....


 
Hey Brownie!!!!

Okay was your shipping for SSI high as heck.. anything over $10 for me shipping is ridic. The shipping there was $12... lawd have mercy... 

I'm mad that T is missing this!!!


----------



## La Colocha

I did a mock cart for darcy's for the winter spice oil and sheabutter lotion, i only saved $3 bucks, so i backed out and kept it moving. If there was free shipping it would have been worth it. I may get them next year if she has any better deals.


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey Brownie!!!!
> 
> Okay was your shipping for SSI high as heck.. anything over $10 for me shipping is ridic. The shipping there was $12... lawd have mercy...
> 
> *I'm mad that T is missing this!!*!



I know i miss her, i would have taken my laptop and said that i had some work to finish up.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Just did SSI but cut my list down because shipping was a killer.
Next stop QB and that's it for me. The sales aren't that good so I'm not bothering.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> What a joke
> *sorry*


 
lmaoooo! u are not lying! exactly why I wasnt persistent about going to get my credit card to see what the shipping would be lol

these folks that are waiting until 6 and 7am (qhemet, mozeke, etc.) are trippin!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

WAIT A DARN MINUTE just went on SSI Fb page and it said "friends" will get an extra 5% I will wait on my refund I guess not sure how that will work.


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> I did a mock cart for darcy's for the winter spice oil and sheabutter lotion, i only saved $3 bucks, so i backed out and kept it moving. If there was free shipping it would have been worth it. I may get them next year if she has any better deals.


 
LC RIGHT... I emailed her and asked if she would offer local pick up and she politely declined mentioning some nonsense about the "county" not allowing it... like they would know... erplexed Her business is literally 4 miles from my house... AND we GA residents get it bad because we have to pay TAX and shipping.. so it is really not even a sale... 

So I ordered the stuff I wanted from her from the handmade store which had 25% off and I could pick it up thus saving on shipping costs.. but they didn't have her new products... the ones I want to try. 

She is giving away a free gel... I wonder if that's full size or sample size.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey Brownie!!!!
> 
> Okay was your shipping for SSI high as heck.. anything over $10 for me shipping is ridic. The shipping there was $12... lawd have mercy...
> 
> I'm mad that T is missing this!!!


 
thats why I passed on her! I ordered when she had a 25% off sale in September and my shipping was outta this world. I got 2 16oz & an 8 oz. and my total was $45 with shipping being about $13...thats why I was giving the side-eye when yall were like "she doesnt price gouge on shipping" lol...if i were going to get anything I would have done it when she had the $50 ships free but I didnt need $50 worth of stuff, so u just cant win lol!

* u cant win and u cant break even* (stuck in my head now lol)


----------



## beautyaddict1913

*fabulosity* said:


> LC RIGHT... I emailed her and asked if she would offer local pick up and she politely declined mentioning some nonsense about the "county" not allowing it... like they would know... erplexed Her business is literally 4 miles from my house... AND we GA residents get it bad because we have to pay TAX and shipping.. so it is really not even a sale...
> 
> So I ordered the stuff I wanted from her from the handmade store which had 25% off and I could pick it up thus saving on shipping costs.. but they didn't have her new products... the ones I want to try.
> 
> She is giving away a free gel... I wonder if that's full size or sample size.


 
ummkay fab u got ur stuff from the handmade store so Imma need u to tell me the name of it...a deal is a deal lol...u can pm me lmaooo!


----------



## La Colocha

beautyaddict1913 said:


> ummkay fab u got ur stuff from the handmade store so Imma need u to tell me the name of it...a deal is a deal lol...u can pm me lmaooo!



Me too....


----------



## *fabulosity*

beautyaddict1913 said:


> thats why I passed on her! I ordered when she had a 25% off sale in September and my shipping was outta this world. I got 2 16oz & an 8 oz. and my total was $45 with shipping being about $13...thats why I was giving the side-eye when yall were like "she doesnt price gouge on shipping" lol...if i were going to get anything I would have done it when she had the $50 ships free but I didnt need $50 worth of stuff, so u just cant win lol!
> 
> * u cant win and u cant break even* (stuck in my head now lol)


 
Oh no.. I agree her shipping was high as heck then.. that's why I passed on it then.. but then my stupid hair wanted to decide that it LOVEDED the coco cream leave in and jojoba hair serum like nobody's business....and she got me..


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I just placed my donna marie order for the miracurl gelly and dream curling cream! 30% off was pretty much just the equivalent of free shipping but I wont complain lol!


----------



## redecouvert

almost surviving black friday...I also miss IDareT's Hair 
I would have brought my laptop too...and pretended to write a paper...lol
I completely forgot that Oyin was having a new product out....
I was distracted by MAC Pink Friday (Nikki Minaj's lipstick) which was sold out in a few minutes and taken out of my cart while I was adding another product...aargh
last stop: qhemet

I want a pm too


----------



## La Colocha

redecouvert said:


> almost surviving black friday...I also miss IDareT's Hair
> I would have brought my laptop too...and pretended to write a paper...lol
> I completely forgot that Oyin was having a new product out....
> *I was distracted by MAC Pink Friday (Nikki Minaj's lipstick) which was sold out in a few minutes and taken out of my cart while I was adding another product.*..aargh
> last stop: qhemet
> 
> I want a pm too



Wow that is crazy, they might as well keep it because its going to do well.


----------



## La Colocha

All oyin needs now is a dc to complete their line. I will wait on the reviews before i try the new hair lotion.


----------



## chebaby

the oyin discount isnt working for me


----------



## robot.

i was going to try a few darcy's, but she can miss me with that dayum shipping. the boutique here is having a sale for BF too. maybe i can just go up there. i only wanted the shea butter moisturizer. it's new, so they may not have it yet.


----------



## La Colocha

robot. said:


> i was going to try a few darcy's, but she can miss me with that dayum shipping. the boutique here is having a sale for BF too. maybe i can just go up there. i only wanted the shea butter moisturizer. it's new, so they may not have it yet.



That is what i want to try too and curlmart doesn't have it.


@che did you try all caps.?


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I'm really hating SSI right now.  I checked her FB page like 3 times before I ordered and no code.  Then at like 11-1130pm she posts the 30% code.  I could have save an extra $1 which would have given me completely free shipping.

Speaking of shipping.  The flat rate box price went up about 3-6mos ago (maybe more) and you can't fit a thing in the $5 box which is the smallest one.  Believe me I tried.  The next size up is $10


----------



## chebaby

La, i tried all caps and its not working.


----------



## chebaby

ok i got it to work. i got the 16oz hhc and the new hair dew. the discount took care of shipping.


----------



## La Colocha

chebaby said:


> La, i tried all caps and its not working.



Maybe ask someone in the bf thread did they have problems and send oyin an email.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I got my Walmart shopping done.  I got DVDs and Band Hero for Wii.  I'm going to Target at 4am and not before cuz I'm not standing in a line in the cold.

Folks on the board seem upset with the sales esp the shipping.


----------



## *fabulosity*

LC, you need your butt whooped.... who told you to post that coastal scents coupon code???? I couldn't pass it up... plus they got a lot of stuff!!! 

I got fragrance oils, brow palette.. I'm still looking at them eyeshadow palettes like ... hmmm.... can I order the chinese ones from ebay for cheaper.... vegetable glycerin, pearl white mica powder, rice powder, boron nitrate... and some other stuff.. it was a blur.. and it was only $35 shipped...

Okay SSI we beefing.. that's not cool to be changing the percentages like that... I mean seriously who does that... You should've just given everyone 30% off if that's what you want the sale to be?! I don't do social networking any more so why should I a good customer be penalized!!! 

Hit up CG for the sweet cream leave in...

Got 2 products from MHC... better be 4!!! I left it in the notes section.. which is really not even a notes section because it doesn't say anything.. it's just freetype... I am ready to fight if its only 1 free 8 oz per order..

I am still sitting here looking at my CJ order like Florida evans... damn..damn..damn.... and everybody in my family is up.. like it's 3 p.m in the afternoon... I delayed our outlet run so I could do my hair shopping... and my family knows how I am about my hurr......

But I can't let DH know how much I've dropped in two hours on hair products or he will be looking at me crazy ...


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> LC, you need your butt whooped.... who told you to post that coastal scents coupon code???? I couldn't pass it up... plus they got a lot of stuff!!!
> 
> I got fragrance oils, brow palette.. I'm still looking at them eyeshadow palettes like ... hmmm.... can I order the chinese ones from ebay for cheaper.... vegetable glycerin, pearl white mica powder, rice powder, boron nitrate... and some other stuff.. it was a blur.. and it was only $35 shipped...
> 
> Okay SSI we beefing.. that's not cool to be changing the percentages like that... I mean seriously who does that... You should've just given everyone 30% off if that's what you want the sale to be?! I don't do social networking any more so why should I a good customer be penalized!!!
> 
> Hit up CG for the sweet cream leave in...
> 
> Got 2 products from MHC... better be 4!!! I left it in the notes section.. which is really not even a notes section because it doesn't say anything.. it's just freetype... I am ready to fight if its only 1 free 8 oz per order..
> 
> I am still sitting here looking at my CJ order like Florida evans... damn..damn..damn.... and everybody in my family is up.. like it's 3 p.m in the afternoon... I delayed our outlet run so I could do my hair shopping... and my family knows how I am about my hurr......
> 
> But I can't let DH know how much I've dropped in two hours on hair products or he will be looking at me crazy ...



Girl i didn't get nothing so i had to help yall out.


----------



## *fabulosity*

But seriously... shipping is ridiculously high.. I mean I know I'm a bah bah sheep... but dang people... if I get 3 items.. that does not cost $12 to ship. Period.

I paid $7.50 to get ONE 16 oz bottle of the leave in from CG. I'm scared to add up my shipping costs...


----------



## La Colocha

That is how they get you fab, you end up paying more in shipping than what you actually save on the sale.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning Ladies, Happy Black Friday!  I hope you all got your onlines deals. I up to go out to the mall!


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> Good Morning Ladies, Happy Black Friday!  I hope you all got your onlines deals. I up to go out to the mall!



Hey L, i hope you find some good deals, i going to hit the sack soon.


----------



## Brownie518

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey Brownie!!!!
> 
> Okay was your shipping for SSI high as heck.. anything over $10 for me shipping is ridic. The shipping there was $12... lawd have mercy...
> 
> I'm mad that T is missing this!!!



Fab, my shipping was 8.95...



La Colocha said:


> *I did a mock cart for darcy's for the winter spice oil and sheabutter lotion, i only saved $3 bucks, so i backed out and kept it moving.* If there was free shipping it would have been worth it. I may get them next year if she has any better deals.



 Thats what I put in my cart, also.  Shipping was 8.95.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I heard that u get the new gel free for any order with Darcy's but I havent seen it posted anywhere...do any of u ladies know if this is true?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I have a Marula butter in my cart at SSI but I think I may sleep on it bcuz thats all I really want or need...for the 30% off use the code thankyou2010fb

Im only still up for Qhemet...Im tired!


----------



## La Colocha

I cannot sleep, i am wide awake. I also have nothing productive around the house i can do. I guess i will finish my inventory sheet and browse around. I might have to take something to go to sleep because i didn't want to be up this late.


----------



## Charz

The limited has 40% off of everything. Bout to score another suit!


----------



## Charz

Charz said:


> The limited has 40% off of everything. Bout to score another suit!



extra 20% off with promo code 321 free shipping

would you pay 60 bucks for this?

Luxe Collection for Women: Waistband Sheath Dress: The Limited


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> The limited has 40% off of everything. Bout to score another suit!



Mornin hun, happy shopping.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> extra 20% off with promo code 321 free shipping
> 
> would you pay 60 bucks for this?
> 
> Luxe Collection for Women: Waistband Sheath Dress: The Limited



I would not but i wouldn't have any where to wear it to. I do like it though and its a simple piece that you can dress up differently. See if you can find it cheaper first, how long will the sale last?


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> I would not but i wouldn't have any where to wear it to. I do like it though and its a simple piece that you can dress up differently. See if you can find it cheaper first, how long will the sale last?



It's just for today. I would wear it to work cuz that's the kind of thing Feds wear haha. And I like that it is dry clean only. I'm poundering lol. Luckily shipping is free on any purchase so, I just didn't include that with my suit order. My rationalization is that if I just spent 85 bucks for a suit with taxes, then maybe 60 bucks is worth this professional dress cuz I don't need any more pieces to make it complete. ya dig?


----------



## La Colocha

La Colocha said:


> I would not but i wouldn't have any where to wear it to. I do like it though and its a simple piece that you can dress up differently. See if you can find it cheaper first, how long will the sale last?



I don't know if you shop at macy's but they are having a bf sale also. And i just saw the before price and that is a good discount.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> It's just for today. I would wear it to work cuz that's the kind of thing Feds wear haha. And I like that it is dry clean only. I'm poundering lol. Luckily shipping is free on any purchase so, I just didn't include that with my suit order. My rationalization is that if I just spent 85 bucks for a suit with taxes, then maybe 60 bucks is worth this professional dress cuz I don't need any more pieces to make it complete. ya dig?



Yeah, if t was here she would probably say gone and get the dress chile, i do like.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Qhemet is late! It is after 6am EST and the site is still not up...I have been waiting all night! (crackheadish lol)


----------



## Charz

Qhem runnin on CP time. WAKE UP!


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Qhem runnin on CP time. WAKE UP!



Lmao, you startin already and it ain't even the butt crack of dawn yet.


----------



## redecouvert

hello ladies. Glad I am not the only experimenting the problems....
I woke up just for that..still sleepy..I might need to make some coffee


----------



## La Colocha

Maybe she meant central time, the site is going to be overloaded.


----------



## Charz

Damn, im thinkin bout spending my qhemet money on a work dress. hmmmm


----------



## Charz

I think the sale being delayed is a sign. I'm gonna stay on my hair product no-buy.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> I think the sale being delayed is a sign. I'm gonna stay on my hair product no-buy.



Have the other sales been like this? Maybe something is wrong.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Have the other sales been like this? Maybe something is wrong.



Nope. Qhem's sales have always been ontime to take my money! lol. damn I wamma buy so bad, but I have so much stuff to use up.


----------



## La Colocha

In the qhemet thread another poster stated the site will be open at 7 via facebook, she could have told everybody. wow


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> extra 20% off with promo code 321 free shipping
> 
> would you pay 60 bucks for this?
> 
> Luxe Collection for Women: Waistband Sheath Dress: The Limited


 

It's a sheath those are sold so much cheaper. Unless this is silk you can get this anywhere, Metrostyle.com, chadwicks.com. I just got back did not do a killing, miss out on TV but heck there will be more sales before Christmas and beside I have big tube tv that I can't move anyway too darn heavy.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> In the qhemet thread another poster stated the site will be open at 7 via facebook, she could have told everybody. wow



Her facebook says nothing of the sort


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Her facebook says nothing of the sort



The person said she posted it but i don't know if it was on fb, go to the qhemet thread.


----------



## La Colocha

I like her products i really do, but i would be pissed if was going to buy something. I probably wouldn't after this.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> I like her products i really do, but i would be pissed if was going to buy something. I probably wouldn't after this.



Lol ya'll I have serious ADD. And I'm on to the next thing. I love QB but I love other things too.


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Lol ya'll I have serious ADD. And I'm on to the next thing. I love QB but I love other things too.



I read in the other forum about nappturality, i feel some kind of way about that because we support her here too.erplexed

And if anyone cares anymore the site is open now.


----------



## Charz

Sooo cuteeeee.
Handbags for Women: Pleat Front Bag: The Limited


----------



## La Colocha

Welp, i don't know if its because i have been up all night and these pills are kicking in but i know when my qhemet products are done i won't be purchasing anymore from there. I have a whole new outlook on buying from vendors and that just felt like a slap in the face. Stick a fork in me im done.


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> Welp, i don't know if its because i have been up all night and these pills are kicking in but i know when my qhemet products are done i won't be purchasing anymore from there. I have a whole new outlook on buying from vendors and that just felt like a slap in the face. Stick a fork in me im done.



Wow LC, you don't play. I kinda feel some kinda way about this sale, but I will continue to buy as long as she doesn't f with my formula. Kinda glad it went this way because it gave me time to think long and hard about buying and now im gonna have a cute dress and bag!


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> Wow LC, you don't play. I kinda feel some kinda way about this sale, but I will continue to buy as long as she doesn't f with my formula. Kinda glad it went this way because it gave me time to think long and hard about buying and now im gonna have a cute dress and bag!



Glad you got your stuff charz, no i don't play when it comes to my money. You can post on a whole nother site but you got a thread here and folks raving about your products and you forgot to mention it to them. Girlllllllllllllll. Let me stop before i go in.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I just did my QB order. Glad I didn't stay up since you all said the sale wasn't up @6.
I almost had a heart attack when I got on there and saw the DC "out of stock" at 7.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> *I'm really hating SSI right now. I checked her FB page like 3 times before I ordered and no code. Then at like 11-1130pm she posts the 30% code. I could have save an extra $1 which would have given me completely free shipping.*
> 
> Speaking of shipping. The flat rate box price went up about 3-6mos ago (maybe more) and you can't fit a thing in the $5 box which is the smallest one. Believe me I tried. The next size up is $10


 
I just left a comment on her Fb page. She should have put that code up earlier .


----------



## chebaby

hi ladies. i went to buy my camera and realized it wasnt worth it. but then i saw another camera i want but with the warranty its like $700  
anyhoo im surprised qhemet wasnt up early.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

I got all the BF shopping I'm going to do out the way.  I will go get gift cards for my family over the next few weeks.  I spent way more then I had expected on the ground but for what  I got the deals were good.  I'm going to take some of my DVDs back later today.  I'm still contemplating getting a Wifi BlueRay (not today) but I hate that BluRay is so dang expensive on the regular.

My online purchases were an improvement as well.  I shopped smart and reasonable and didn't go over my $100 limit.   I was like $3 under actually.  I will do this last haul for my henna (I'm completely out) and  BF stuff and be done.  There is nothing else I need to try and I'm going to go hard with using up my stash and only replacing staples.  I think I finally figured some of that out in my head now I just need to stick to it IRL

I'm bout to feed the chilren (my cats) and turn over and go back to bed.  Talk with you Ladies later.


----------



## Ltown

What kind of henna is everyone using? I brought something from the Indian store called Reshma but caution myself to use it.


----------



## chebaby

i hear reshma and karishma are some of the best hennas. my favorite is dulhan henna. thats what im using this weekend.


----------



## natura87

I got about 8 braids done after eating and the fell asleep with a raging headache. I went to bed around 7 yesterday and woke up at 10 this morning. 

From what I have heard these BF "sales" suck.erplexed


----------



## chebaby

used up a curls coconut sublime conditioner. no back ups. my hair is too soft and almost mushy so today i will go to whole foods and get giovanni protein, mix with and egg and evoo and leave that on my hair for an hour, rinse and put my hair in big twists for the rest of the night. 
tomorrow i will co wash and wash and go as usual. sunday i will do a henna. i may cut back the time since im doing a protein today.


----------



## mkd

La, sale on bases and ingredients http://www.essentialwholesale.com/


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> La, sale on bases and ingredients http://www.essentialwholesale.com/



Morning ladies, dippin in and out, im still sleepy, Thanks mk. Im going to need some ingredients messin around with these folks. Target needs to come on with this cyber monday sale so i know how much stuff to get from hairveda.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Ltown said:


> What kind of henna is everyone using? I brought something from the Indian store called Reshma but caution myself to use it.



I love Karishma but the vendor I buy from has been out for months now and I don't know where else to get it.  i started using Nupur Blend and it was good rinsed nice but not much color for me (my hair usually get a hint of red and a deeper black) even with Hibiscus added.  I'm about to order some dulhan unless I find a new Karishma vendor.  Even with all the Indian ppl around the stores don't carry henna.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hi Ladies!

Qhemet did go up around 7am EST but I started falling asleep and said if its meant to be I would be able to get it in the morning. I was like Charz "this is a sign, I dont really need this stuff!" lol. But I got up around 11 and got the 2 AOHC, 2 BRBC, 1 CTDG, and 1 Moringa DC...Im done with Qhem til next BF! (I may re-order the CTDG & DC in May if I luv it!) Im now wondering if the CTDG works like KCKT and perhaps I shouldnt have got it and should have just got 2 DC's....o well! 

Goin to check out mozeke...Im nervous about ordering from there lol, I may have to pass!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Ltown said:


> What kind of henna is everyone using? I brought something from the Indian store called Reshma but caution myself to use it.


 
I have Reshma and Hesh but I wont be using em until I get some indigo...I dont want red hair  O well, wont be getting anything else after Miss Jessie's until February!


----------



## *fabulosity*

Hey ladies... we stumbling back from the malls... THEY WERE NUTS!!! Like OMG. I waited 5 years to turn right... 

So yeah I probably should've listened to Mizz Brown about ordering from MHC.. because the O'Honey Hair Mist didn't come up with a price... I tried adding deleting it and reading it twice... now that I think about it I shouldn't have even bought it because it's 6 oz and I don't get a free product for 6 oz..  so she sends me what I consider a "sarcastic" email.. because it was listed in the total and it comes up 0.00.... "like do you want me to add this to your order..." To which I thought she should've started off, I apologize our system is not working correctly... blah blah... So I said yes, send me a paypal invoice for it.. do I get a paypal invoice?? No, I get a receipt saying she charged my AMEX for $16..... for 6oz of product.. I'm smoking... then I realized they don't take paypal (probably bc you can dispute it...which is why I use AMEX for those type of places)... but she still could've sent some note apologizing for the inconvenience.

So yeah.. me and you LC.. we gonna be making stuff because... I.can't.deal.with.attitude.when.I.am.spending.money.like.that...

My coastal scents order shipped already.... yay.....


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> Hey ladies... we stumbling back from the malls... THEY WERE NUTS!!! Like OMG. I waited 5 years to turn right...
> 
> So yeah I probably should've listened to Mizz Brown about ordering from MHC.. because the O'Honey Hair Mist didn't come up with a price... I tried adding deleting it and reading it twice... now that I think about it I shouldn't have even bought it because it's 6 oz and I don't get a free product for 6 oz..  so she sends me what I consider a "sarcastic" email.. because it was listed in the total and it comes up 0.00.... "like do you want me to add this to your order..." To which I thought she should've started off, I apologize our system is not working correctly... blah blah... So I said yes, send me a paypal invoice for it.. do I get a paypal invoice?? No, I get a receipt saying she charged my AMEX for $16..... for 6oz of product.. I'm smoking... then I realized they don't take paypal (probably bc you can dispute it...which is why I use AMEX for those type of places)... but she still could've sent some note apologizing for the inconvenience.
> 
> So yeah.. me and you LC.. we gonna be making stuff because... I.can't.deal.with.attitude.when.I.am.spending.money.like.that...
> 
> My coastal scents order shipped already.... yay.....


Oh hell naw.  She has too much attitude to run a business.  Why was the attitude necessary?


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> Oh hell naw. She has too much attitude to run a business. Why was the attitude necessary?


 
That's what I get. T had already said she was funny acting and then I read that stuff in the BF Sale thread.. I should've known to leave her alone... 

Shoot her and Ori need to go into business together... 

Okay when did free shipping kick in for SSI? Because I spent every bit of $65 up in there... I still don't like that ****.. it probably wouldn't have saved me a lot.. but she knew people were going to start to place orders as soon as she opened the site. Just makes me remember for NEXT time!!!

But for real. This is my last stint as a PJ. The vendors got attitudes.. they stingy... mean... It's no fun no more and I already know what works for my hair.. 

Y'all can quote me on that ... 2:55 p.m. EST.. Fab is stopping her PJ ways... I'll give myself until the new year.. but all the $$ I just dropped.. I shouldn't need anything until 2015.

Now let me get on over to this base website.


----------



## mkd

Fab, I think hair and products have lost their luster for me too.  I didn't even buy anything except for those few things I bought on wednesday.  I don't know why, I just don't want anything.  The day isn't over but I just am not excited.


----------



## chebaby

thats a shame about mhc. what is up with all these companies having butt wipe attitudes??? its crazy to me.

i havent felt the need to purchase much either. i bought oyin honey hemp because i love it and the new dew because i want to try it lol. i generally love all oyin products so i cant see this being any different.


----------



## mkd

The oyin dew sounds really good.  I just went and looked at the description.


----------



## Minty

I'm with you Fab. I was all on Darcy's website, Qhemet, yada yada - and I pass. Qhemet is a good vendor I guess. But I can all my stuff at Cosmoprof.

I'm going to Cosmoprof on Monday and do my shopping. I was over vendor type shopping with that handmade crooked hem pillowcase silk ghetto bootleg beyatch


----------



## Ltown

*fabulosity* said:


> That's what I get. T had already said she was funny acting and then I read that stuff in the BF Sale thread.. I should've known to leave her alone...
> 
> Shoot her and Ori need to go into business together...
> 
> Okay when did free shipping kick in for SSI? Because I spent every bit of $65 up in there... I still don't like that ****.. it probably wouldn't have saved me a lot.. but she knew people were going to start to place orders as soon as she opened the site. Just makes me remember for NEXT time!!!
> 
> But for real. This is my last stint as a PJ. The vendors got attitudes.. they stingy... mean... It's no fun no more and I already know what works for my hair..
> 
> Y'all can quote me on that ... 2:55 p.m. EST.. Fab is stopping her PJ ways... I'll give myself until the new year.. but all the $$ I just dropped.. I shouldn't need anything until 2015.
> 
> Now let me get on over to this base website.


 


mkd said:


> Fab, I think hair and products have lost their luster for me too. I didn't even buy anything except for those few things I bought on wednesday. I don't know why, I just don't want anything. The day isn't over but I just am not excited.


 

I agree with you both especially since the products aren't really doing anything that store products didn't do for me. Now that I know which ingredient make my hair soft I'll find it in the stores and with preservatives.   I hate the fact that the sales don't work if you still get crewed from shipping!


----------



## robot.

i thought i was done, but urban decay sucked me back in.

i finally got the nail polish set i wanted! they release seasonal sets (i wanted Summer 2010), so i was just gonna wait for it to go out of season. 

it was usually $28, but on sale for $12!

i have enough makeup, skincare, and hair products to last me a while now. once i go to oyin tomorrow, i'm done with beauty items (specifically eyeshadows & glosses, but i have very few blushes, eyeliners, and lipsticks). i'm only allowing repurchases of things i *really like* and staples. i'll work out a budget over winter break.

i'll only be buying clothes from now on because my wardrobe needs complete overhauling.

we'll see how this works out.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Im with robot, its time for me to start buying clothes again lol....

I didnt get anything from Mozeke bcuz it just wasnt worth it. I had 2 items in my cart and after shipping I was only saving $5, which is again just the equivalent of free shipping...so I will get her stuff in February if Im still interested lol...reasonably priced vendors lose when it comes to sales bcuz we can get their stuff at a great price anytime, so there is no rush...

Also, I tried a new hair technique last night and Im in luv! I had been wearing my hair in a twist out all week and using up ORS gel, last night I was about to rinse my hair to DC with Aussie 3 minute miracle but as soon as I put my head under the showerhead I remembered someone on curlynikki saying that they lightly rinse their twist out each morning for the perfect look...so I did it and my hair looked soooo fab once out of the shower. It wouldnt dry to save my life even after a couple hours so I did splinta24's overnight banded wash and go technique with miss jessie's curly pudding and I took it down this morning and my hair has never looked so gorgeous! Its the wash and go look with clumpier, more defined uniform curls, without the shrinkage and tangling! I will be doing this a lot when its warmer!


----------



## *fabulosity*

I guess instead of replying back to the people who emailed her... 

ORI decided to put this on her website....

Message for Black Friday
Due to some expected eventualities we won't be having a black friday sale... however we will have our sale on New Year's Day.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Is "eventuality" even a word??? I'm just saying.. I'm gonna go look it up...


----------



## beautyaddict1913

*fabulosity* said:


> I guess instead of replying back to the people who emailed her...
> 
> ORI decided to put this on her website....
> 
> Message for Black Friday
> Due to some expected eventualities we won't be having a black friday sale... however we will have our sale on New Year's Day.


 
Eventualities? Just say we havent had our ish together since the day we launched the site....

New Years? Ori bye!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

*fabulosity* said:


> Is "eventuality" even a word??? I'm just saying.. I'm gonna go look it up...


 
lol...i did the same thing but it is lol...but why u just dont say events or "unforseen circumstances" lmaaooo


----------



## Charz

I agree with robot. I am buying mostly clothes now. Today I got no hair or beauty products. We went up to Deleware because there is no tax. I got

2 sheath dresses
2 suits with pencil skirts
2 dresses
1 skirt
2 sweater tights
1 dog outfit for my little dog lol
1 ring
1 pair of pave earrings
2 pairs leggings 
1 pair skinny jeans
newsboy cap
military style shirt 
A dress shirt to wear under suits
Got a purse for free! Yes!

I only had gray and black suits so now I added a brown and tan one!


----------



## Charz




----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> Is "eventuality" even a word??? I'm just saying.. I'm gonna go look it up...


OMG, why was I thinking the exact same thing!  I reallllly don't think that is a word, it isn't a word I've ever heard.


----------



## chebaby

Fab i had to look eventualities up to because i was like what??!!??


----------



## *fabulosity*

e·ven·tu·al·i·ty (-vnch-l-t)
n. pl. e·ven·tu·al·i·ties 
Something that may occur; a possibility


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> e·ven·tu·al·i·ty (-vnch-l-t)
> n. pl. e·ven·tu·al·i·ties
> Something that may occur; a possibility


Well, she didn't use it in the correct context.  The way she used it makes no sense.  NEXT!!!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Eventuality- a contingent event; a possible occurrence or circumstance

Contingent- liable to happen or not; uncertain;possible

in other words we never planned to have a sale


----------



## La Colocha

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I'm with you Fab. I was all on Darcy's website, Qhemet, yada yada - and I pass. Qhemet is a good vendor I guess. But I can all my stuff at Cosmoprof.
> 
> I'm going to Cosmoprof on Monday and do my shopping. I was over vendor type shopping with that *handmade crooked hem pillowcase silk ghetto bootleg beyatch*



Lmao*passes out*.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Charz- nice clothes haul.

I wish I actual had places to go and wear clothes.  I wear scrubs everyday at work so my wardrobe only gets used 2-3 times a week.  I do want a pair of brown leather mud calf boots but i can't find any in my size or that I like.  I'm scaling back on all my shopping.  i haven't bought clothes since Sept for my bday and I used to buy something once a month.  May go get some stuff after Xmas when its dirt cheap


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

My sis just made my day. She bought me DB's pumpkin condish (which I love but was passing on because that's all I needed from her) and she said that DB was offering a FREE full sized bottle of her new curling cream .


----------



## La Colocha

Going to wash my hair tomorrow-

cowash- suave
condition,detangle,dc- suave
moisturize and braid- ghee and aohc
scalp- peppermint ,tea tree oil mix


----------



## Charz

Damn, then I won't be trying MHC. I can't review a company with sh!tty customer service, it's not fair to my viewers.


----------



## mkd

I wish we didn't have to pay taxes and shipping for Darcy's.  I want the free bottle of curl cream.


----------



## Charz

mkd said:


> I wish we didn't have to pay taxes and shipping for Darcy's.  I want the free bottle of curl cream.



Shoot that's why I ship Makeup Artist Choice and Oyin's stuff to my job in DC. I ain't playin with those taxes!


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

mkd said:


> I wish we didn't have to pay taxes and shipping for Darcy's. I want the free bottle of curl cream.


 
I don't pay taxes when I order but the shipping... yikes.


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> I agree with robot. I am buying mostly clothes now. Today I got no hair or beauty products. We went up to Deleware because there is no tax. I got
> 
> 2 sheath dresses
> 2 suits with pencil skirts
> 2 dresses
> 1 skirt
> 2 sweater tights
> 1 dog outfit for my little dog lol
> 1 ring
> 1 pair of pave earrings
> 2 pairs leggings
> 1 pair skinny jeans
> newsboy cap
> military style shirt
> A dress shirt to wear under suits
> Got a purse for free! Yes!
> 
> I only had gray and black suits so now I added a brown and tan one!


 
Nice haul Charz, the sheath much cheaper than limited?


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Nice haul Charz, the sheath much cheaper than limited?



Nah, after all those discounts they came out to 50 bucks each. I need these dresses to last like forever and I know the Limited is legit. Like I wouldn't buy business clothes at NY and Co. They are very nice looking and super cheap but I find that they do not stand up to wear and tear.  Plus I like being able to touch the clothes and pull on em before I buy them.

With somethings I am very brand loyal. Like all my computers will only be apple, and my tv can only be samsung or sony. Tennis shoes have to be Nike. Their customer service has always had my back even when I was at fault!


----------



## Ltown

IMO these etsy and online sellers haven't had business 101 nor customer service training. It's great to start up a business but you need to do the research and get some training.  The government(small business administration)  have a wealth of information free and imo these vendor, seller have never taken a course. Arguing with customer, getting all ebonic and then complain when we don't support our own.  Although HV don't work for me and I have had bad experience with non delivery, I have never heard her disrespect anyone or blow anyone off.  How many time do you see sales ads posted online without stating eastern or central time like qhem, or AV raising their price too high! Everyone won't be happy but when you provide bad customer service it time to get some training.


----------



## Charz

Holy ish, you get this for free with any darcy's order

NEW Curling Cream Gel - Darcy's Botanicals

and it doesn't have aloe vera!!!


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Nah, after all those discounts they came out to 50 bucks each. I need these dresses to last like forever and I know the Limited is legit. Like I wouldn't buy business clothes at NY and Co. They are very nice looking and super cheap but I find that they do not stand up to wear and tear. Plus I like being able to touch the clothes and pull on em before I buy them.
> 
> With somethings I am very brand loyal. Like all my computers will only be apple, and my tv can only be samsung or sony. Tennis shoes have to be Nike. Their customer service has always had my back even when I was at fault!


 
NY&Co is casual for sure, they do last longer than most think I've never had anything tear up and they are for us wide booty girls that need some stretch. I get my suits at Macy on sale of course.


----------



## robot.

Charz said:


> Holy ish, you get this for free with any darcy's order
> 
> NEW Curling Cream Gel - Darcy's Botanicals
> 
> and it doesn't have aloe vera!!!



i made my order. shipping was reduced from the last time i looked for some reason.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hello Ladies....

I am back in town. Hope you all had a Great Holiday. I enjoyed myself.  It was Cold, Cold, Cold. 

The Food was SOOOOO GOOD.   Glad to be back tho'.  

For some reason, I couldn't order the BFH?  It wouldn't direct my order to PayPal.  I also couldn't get my MHC Stuff to go through....
_*maybe The Lord is tryna' tell me somethin'*_

So, until I hear back from either of them, I'll KIM.  Lemme go look at Christine Gant & DB.

And I need to Catch Up on this Thread & See what I Missed!


----------



## La Colocha

Welcome back t, glad you made it home safe, missed you.


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone
i didnt get a chance to get my giovanni but i did make a stop at macys
so i strained my oil that i forgot all about lol. i put some on my hair and scalp, then i shampooed with cd rosemary shampoo(i know, i know) then shampooed with curls cream shampoo. now i have dulhan henna on my hair. i made a simple mix, just henna and water. i will leave this in until 2am or overnight.


----------



## chebaby

heeeeyyyyy T. glad to see you back.


----------



## La Colocha

Just got back from walgreens and i bought a few products to try. I was looking at ingredients lists on some things and if 1 or 2 ingredients were taken out, they would be perfect. You know if my hair loves suave, why can't i find other products for my hair? What would we use if we didn't have these online natural companies to go to. Im going to start finding things on the ground to use and order stuff from target. Im tired of these high arse shipping charges and dealing with these folks. I have tried this before and got discouraged but im not giving up this time. There is something around here that i can use on my hair, even if its just conditioner and oil. Won't be getting nothing from hairveda monday but if the sale is right i will still go ahead and buy from target. Wish they carried the good products in our store.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Welcome back T


----------



## IDareT'sHair

The Only thing I've managed to buy so far is the SSI Okra.  I didn't get the Olive & Orange and I missed that 30% off Code.

Imma try to e-mail her to see if she'll take it.

Couldn't get BFH or MHC to work.  Their Sites are acting Screwy.

Oh Well...._Mo Money, Mo Money, Mo Money for BJ!_  Cause she gon' make sure she Git Paid.....


----------



## chebaby

La Colocha said:


> Just got back from walgreens and i bought a few products to try. I was looking at ingredients lists on some things and if 1 or 2 ingredients were taken out, they would be perfect. You know if my hair loves suave, why can't i find other products for my hair? What would we use if we didn't have these online natural companies to go to. Im going to start finding things on the ground to use and order stuff from target. Im tired of these high arse shipping charges and dealing with these folks. I have tried this before and got discouraged but im not giving up this time. There is something around here that i can use on my hair, even if its just conditioner and oil. Won't be getting nothing from hairveda monday but if the sale is right i will still go ahead and buy from target. Wish they carried the good products in our store.


if i couldnt get my hands on natural online products i would use:
vo5, suave coconut and aussie moist for co wash
ORS replenishing and hair mayo
aphogee shampoo for damaged hair
TW protective mist leave in
coconut and evoo
and here in DMV we have a product called essential balms, i would use their shea butter mix. but i think its only sold in dmv im not sure.


----------



## bronzebomb

Well, I purchased my Miss Jessie's.  The local vendors did not want to honor the BOGO.  I also purchased Qhemet (the new conditioner and the tea tree pomade).  I know I said I would wait...but Komaza didn't offer a Black Friday sale.

I have one more purchase....Oyin.  I'm going there tomorrow.


----------



## Ltown

Hey T, welcome back! As you can see there was online drama glad you enjoy your day without it.


----------



## La Colocha

Going to wash tonight instead of tomorrow. I noticed when i went to walgreens they never replaced the conditioner that i bought up. I will make a trip to dg on friday to see if i can get one last good haul before they replace it with the reformulated suave.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got my:

Christine Gant Herbal Rich Hair Butter
Bear Fruit Hair Shea Butter & Almond DC'er & some sort of Hair Cream *had her PayPal me*
SSI Okra

CYBER Monday Hopefully,

HV
ButtersnBars...I want another one of her Hair Masques (or 2 depending on her Discount)


Oh Yeah....

Texas Natural Supply has 15% Cyber Monday CODE: CYBER....Yeah, I said it 15%


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay.......

I went to Mozeke and the Check Out has been Disabled????

This is Black Friday Gone Wrong Ain't It?

What's Going ON??????


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Charz said:


> Holy ish, you get this for free with any darcy's order
> 
> NEW Curling Cream Gel - Darcy's Botanicals
> 
> and it doesn't have aloe vera!!!


 
Thank u Charz! Ellepixie told me about this on twitter last night and I couldnt find it anywhere and noone seemed to know about it! Thanks for the link! I just ordered it along with the transitioning creme (thanks IDT for the recommendation)!

All done for today! Im gonna check out hairveda just in case next week....and Im gonna see if I can get Miss Jessie's BOGO locally!


----------



## La Colocha

Dcing right now with suave and a shot of burts bees prepoo. I tried tresemme naturals tonight for a cowash and it was horrible. It made my hair feel really dry, so im taking that back tomorrow. I never had a conditioner dry my hair out, lawd i will stick to suave from now on.


----------



## mkd

I am DCing too La with sintrinillah.  I think I am going to roller set.  I thought about trying the flexi rods again but that was a hot mess and I don't feel like being bothered.  I wonder if the jane carter wrap and roll didn't agree with my hair for setting.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well.....Mozeke's Sale ended at 7 p.m. and she asked if I still wanted my order at Full Price.

Uh. No Thanks.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.....Mozeke's Sale ended at 7 p.m. and she asked if I still wanted my order at Full Price.
> 
> Uh. No Thanks.



...........


----------



## La Colocha

This time off is going so quick, done got sleepy again. smh


----------



## bronzebomb

ok, I just ordered Darcy's Botanicals 
*Coconut Cupuacu Butter Natural Hair Pomade*


All I need now is the Ouidad Comb and Oyin's Hair Dew...then I'm done for real...somebody stop me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> ...........



IMO:  She coulda' let me get my Order at the Sale Price.  I didn't know what time the Sale(s) Ended.

Oh Well.


----------



## Day36

IDareT'sHair said:


> IMO:  She coulda' let me get my Order at the Sale Price.  I didn't know what time the Sale(s) Ended.
> 
> Oh Well.



i didnt like her stuff no how. hmph. after all the shout outs youve given her. hmph. 

ps: heeey yall!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day36 said:


> *i didnt like her stuff no how. hmph. after all the shout outs youve given her. hmph.*
> 
> ps: heeey yall!



  

Day You A Mess 


I see now how Ya'll Gon' Be in '11!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day36 said:


> *i didnt like her stuff no how*. hmph. after all the shout outs youve given her. hmph.



Lawd......

There's Some REAL GANGSTA'S UP in this Piece!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> IMO:  She coulda' let me get my Order at the Sale Price.  I didn't know what time the Sale(s) Ended.
> 
> Oh Well.



I know t, maybe you can get something next time, doesn't she have a 50% off every now and then?

Ot- when you ladies are restless what do you do? I have read, watched tv, talked to dh and im still restless and bored. Not a way that i wanted to spend my time off. And my sleep pattern is off so i can't get any real rest. I guess i can finish my inventory i started last night but after that i don't know what.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I know t, maybe you can get something next time, doesn't she have a 50% off every now and then?*
> 
> Ot- when you ladies are restless what do you do? I have read, watched tv, talked to dh and im still restless and bored. Not a way that i wanted to spend my time off. And my sleep pattern is off so i can't get any real rest. I guess i can finish my inventory i started last night but after that i don't know what.



Girl, I was tryna' be _supportive_  @Bolded.  I'm Good


I think in 2011 I'll put my interest in Health Stuff.  My Cousin I rode to Chicago with was drinking his Ginseng and was talking about taking Flaxseed Oil and He looks GREAT!

Maybe I'll go back to the Gym  Yeah Right......


----------



## Charz

La Colocha said:


> I know t, maybe you can get something next time, doesn't she have a 50% off every now and then?
> 
> Ot- when you ladies are restless what do you do? I have read, watched tv, talked to dh and im still restless and bored. Not a way that i wanted to spend my time off. And my sleep pattern is off so i can't get any real rest. I guess i can finish my inventory i started last night but after that i don't know what.



partake in recreational activities


----------



## La Colocha

Charz said:


> partake in recreational activities



.............


----------



## Day36

lol. yeah T, i cant get down with all this madness with which these vendors are coming. wack sales, wack cs, just blah. i didnt buy any hair stuff this yr. we'll see if i get some hv. bj musta paid everyone else to ack a fool this yr.  
i did order from wholesale...some buttas. I also ordered shoes. And, I ordered some hdmi cable for my laptop. Any one know where to order rose water and clays from with good shipping?

La, when Im restless, I usually watch tv (but, i really love tv) or just web surf; or, call up the girlies. I also love to read, but I dont even have the brain cells for it right now with school.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day36 said:


> lol. yeah T, i cant get down with all this madness with which these vendors are coming. wack sales, wack cs, just blah. i didnt buy any hair stuff this yr. we'll see if i get some hv. *bj musta paid everyone else to ack a fool this yr.* .



FALLS OUTTA CHAIR ON FLOOR

Girl, What You Say?

Cause they Ackin' a Straight Up Natcha' Born Fool this year!

_*gets up off floor sayin' bj gon' git her monnneee*_


----------



## Day36

IDareT'sHair said:


> FALLS OUTTA CHAIR ON FLOOR
> 
> Girl, What You Say?
> 
> Cause they Ackin' a Straight Up Natcha' Born Fool this year!
> 
> _*gets up off floor sayin' *bj gon' git her monnneee**_



besta beleeee dat! dont be surprised if she throw a discounted shipping or something in there too. yeah, these vendors just let me down big time this year. Im gonna try shea moisture products. If i like them, i will use the dc as a base, sup it up a bit, and just go from there. I will also use butters and baby food for some real treats.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day36 said:


> *besta beleeee dat! *dont be surprised if she throw a discounted shipping or something in there too.



BJ Gits Her MONEY!

BJ: _Gimme dat' 5 Dollas!_

She Gon' Take it All 

She ain't thinkin' 'bout no minimum or time's up....blah, blah, blah

_Chile...I tried to order it wasn't even an hour lata' and she said it ended at 7.....my my my_ Oh.....you got it like 'dat?


----------



## Day36

IDareT'sHair said:


> BJ Gits Her MONEY!
> 
> BJ: _Gimme dat' 5 Dollas!_
> 
> She Gon' Take it All
> 
> She ain't thinkin' 'bout no minimum or time's up....blah, blah, blah
> 
> _Chile...I tried to order it wasn't even an hour lata' and she said it ended at 7.....my my my_ Oh.....you got it like 'dat?



weeell, let her have "it" then. just dont give your money. you have other stuff you can use up before even remembering mozeke.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Day36 said:


> *weeell, let her have "it" then. just dont give your money. you have other stuff you can use up before even remembering mozeke.*




  Day You Rough!




Girl............Lemme Leave You Alone!  You got me Here Dying.....

_*like i said...i was tryna' be supportive*_


----------



## mkd

T, I am with Day.  I would leave mozeke alone.  She should have let you go ahead and order.


----------



## Day36

mkd said:


> T, I am with Day.  I would leave mozeke alone.  She should have let you go ahead and order.



or, even given her a discount code to use another time...something. i understand that she prob has a set amount, but T def has been giving her shine etc. erplexed


----------



## robot.

dang, jennifer.  that wasn't a good look. i stay pushing mozeke, too.  glad i ordered with their last sale.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

That's so unlike Mozeke.  I guess everyone gotta a lil negro in them this year for BF.  I'll see how my orders come.  I'm feeling I should have gotten the BFH even if it was 20%.

I'm debating on starting my hair tonight.  I'm going to do curlformers and let them air dry which can take a minute with my thick strands.

Welcome back T...missed you.


----------



## chebaby

hi everyone. i just woke up and rinsed all my henna out. it was only in for 4 hours. my hair def. feels stronger. henna is amazing. sunday i will finish my mhc honey and horsetail conditioner to keep the strength.

i rinsed the henna using tresseme curls and im almost finished that bottle. then i smoothed in some kbb hair milk and made 5 huge twists using my avocado mix just to sleep in.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

La Colocha said:


> Dcing right now with suave and a shot of burts bees prepoo. I tried tresemme naturals tonight for a cowash and it was horrible. It made my hair feel really dry, so im taking that back tomorrow. I never had a conditioner dry my hair out, lawd i will stick to suave from now on.



It's funny how everyone's hair reacts differently to product.  My hair loved this...easy to apply, nice for detangling.  After I use up my handmades I'm switching to this with some oil added for an extra kick.  I'm really serious about spending wisely and this stuff is cheap and works well for me.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> That's so unlike Mozeke.  *I guess everyone gotta a lil negro in them this year for BF*.  I'll see how my orders come.  I'm feeling I should have gotten the BFH even if it was 20%.
> 
> I'm debating on starting my hair tonight.  I'm going to do curlformers and let them air dry which can take a minute with my thick strands.
> 
> Welcome back T...missed you.


.



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> It's funny how everyone's hair reacts differently to product.  My hair loved this...easy to apply, nice for detangling.  After I use up my handmades I'm switching to this with some oil added for an extra kick.  I'm really serious about spending wisely and this stuff is cheap and works well for me.



Im glad it works for you, it went on nice at first but then my hair started getting drier, ive read some reviews that says it has protein in it. But i don't see it on the bottle. Its like some people don't like suave but i love it.


----------



## La Colocha

Well just finished braiding my hair, i am experimenting with bb castor oil moisturizer and i used it alone. Kind of skeptical because of the mo but i just have to take a chance and try it. If my hair doesn't act right i can always start over and wash it again. I will see in the morning how it does. Just by applying it i wouldn't use it for out styles and its not greasy at all. I would use it for protective styling if its consistant.


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> I know t, maybe you can get something next time, doesn't she have a 50% off every now and then?
> 
> Ot- when you ladies are restless what do you do? I have read, watched tv, talked to dh and im still restless and bored. Not a way that i wanted to spend my time off. And my sleep pattern is off so i can't get any real rest. I guess i can finish my inventory i started last night but after that i don't know what.


 
I read, crochet, exercise or other activities when bored.


----------



## Charz

What's up with this?



> I only reactivated my LHCF account because I wanted to start the challenges from the very beginning of next year.
> 
> Now all I have to do is figure out which challenges I'll join. Definitely won't be use one buy one. The irony of that thread....


----------



## Pompous Blue

Charz said:


> What's up with this?


Yep! I read that the other day and wondered why not KIM? What's the problem......LOL!


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> What's up with this?


 


Pompous Blue said:


> Yep! I read that the other day and wondered why not KIM? What's the problem......LOL!


 
Good for us


----------



## Charz

My Vendor Sh!t list:

KBB
Afroveda
Mozeke
Ori
MHC


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> What's up with this?


 
Whomever this is miss alot, heck the best reviews and sales are posted here!


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Whomever this is miss alot, heck the best reviews and sales are posteed here!



Apparently she be up in here enough to know what goes down


----------



## Pompous Blue

Charz said:


> Apparently she be up in here enough to know what goes down


 
Word!! I think the only reason the post was written was to take a shot at this thread. Who cares if she's renewing her membership or joining challenges....That was thrown in to mask the real motive....LOL



Charz said:


> My Vendor Sh!t list:
> 
> KBB
> Afroveda
> Mozeke
> Ori
> MHC


LOL.....I bow my head in shame! I had a weak moment and ordered AF during her 30% off sale.  But on a happy note, I'm ordering the base for her Ashlii Amala mask and adding the red raspberry oil to it. But I WON'T reorder the Miss Bhree. By the time the 3 I ordered from her runs out, I'll have that one figured out, too.

KBB and ORI been off the list. The jury's till out on MHC.


----------



## Ltown

Charz, how long do your hair last straighten when working out? I'm head sweater but I want to roller set tomorrow, maybe I'll have to not workout hard so I don't sweat it out


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Charz, how long do your hair last straighten when working out? I'm head sweater but I want to roller set tomorrow, maybe I'll have to not workout hard so I don't sweat it out



I only do 30 minutes of cardio twice a week. I'm trying to gain weight, so I mostly weight train. If I pull my hair up in a ballerina bun, it will dry pretty straight. But I wear braidouts mostly so sometimes I will work out with 6 plaits with a head scarf.

So I wouldn't be the best person to ask


----------



## fattyfatfat

you should have told her to kiss your ***. thats really messed up!!!



IDareT'sHair said:


> Well.....Mozeke's Sale ended at 7 p.m. and she asked *if I still wanted my order at Full Price*.
> 
> Uh. No Thanks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> That's so unlike Mozeke.  I guess everyone gotta a lil negro in them this year for BF.  I'll see how my orders come.  *I'm feeling I should have gotten the BFH even if it was 20%.*
> 
> I'm debating on starting my hair tonight.  I'm going to do curlformers and let them air dry which can take a minute with my thick strands.
> 
> *Welcome back T...missed you.*



The Good Thing is BFH is offering their 20% Until December 31st so there is still time to get the Discount.

That was a _VERY SMART MOVE _on her part.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> What's up with this?




HA8TR.....................

_*like we care*_

with over 70,000 hits 69,999 are prolly hers


----------



## fattyfatfat

so....ummm...who said that? I needs to know!!!!!!



IDareT'sHair said:


> HA8TR.....................
> 
> _*like we care*_
> 
> with over 70,000 hits 69,999 are prolly hers


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> HA8TR.....................
> 
> _*like we care*_
> 
> *with over 70,000 hits 69,999 are prolly her*s




:autotuned cry:

:assimilat


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Umm....Ok.....So.....

In Other U1 B1 NEWS.....

YES!  Bear Fruit Hair's 20% lasts until December 31st!


----------



## Charz

fattyfatfat said:


> so....ummm...who said that? I needs to know!!!!!!




Well I dunno Random hair thoughts


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Girl....We Don' Gon' Straight Up Gangsta' in this piece!

Well........it's good thing we all won't be buying much in the New Year.

It's been Rouge Up in Here.

......................


----------



## IDareT'sHair

fattyfatfat said:


> you should have told her to kiss your ***. thats really messed up!!!





fattyfatfat said:


> so....ummm...who said that? I needs to know!!!!!!




Now....Fatty.....Fatty......Gon' Somewhere and Sit Down.......

Fatty.......Stay Calm.....

FattyFatFat.....put them earrings back on and give Charz that Vaseline

Somebody lock dat' door.....

Ya'lls Rough!


----------



## fattyfatfat

thanks for the clue!




Charz said:


> Well I dunno Random hair thoughts


----------



## Charz

I have allot of DC to use up lol.

44 ounces of Aubrey Organics HSR
about 50 ounces of Jessicurl WDT
6 ounces of Misc Conditioners

So like 100 ounces!

I realized that my hair ain't picky. It just hates aloe vera leave-ins/moisturizers with a passion.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

So, what if we discuss purchases & products.  We are all still using up stuff.erplexed

We'll be going into Part 4 in December so Obviously....it doesn't need any explaination.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Umm....Ok.....So.....
> 
> In Other U1 B1 NEWS.....
> 
> YES!  Bear Fruit Hair's 20% lasts until December 31st!



Well I'm hoping they send out my free samples by then.

Man what am I supposed to try next year with all these companies doing us wrong.

Che hurry up with ur products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> I have allot of DC to use up lol.
> 
> 44 ounces of Aubrey Organics HSR
> about 50 ounces of Jessicurl WDT
> 6 ounces of Misc Conditioners
> 
> *So like 100 ounces!*
> 
> I realized that my hair ain't picky. It just hates aloe vera leave-ins/moisturizers with a passion.



Well.....CHILE YOU GOT Like _Fo' HUNN-ED_ OUNCES Of Hurr


----------



## Charz

Oh and ltown NY and co is having a 50 percent off sale.


----------



## fattyfatfat

thats what Im trying to figure out.



Charz said:


> Well I'm hoping they send out my free samples by then.
> 
> *Man what am I supposed to try next year with all these companies doing us wrong.*
> 
> Che hurry up with ur products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Well I'm hoping they send out my free samples by then.
> 
> Man what am I supposed to try next year with all these companies doing us wrong.
> 
> *Che hurry up with ur products.*



Now, Ya'll Know Che My Girl and Errrthang.....but Don't Ya'll Be Waitin' Round 

WAITIN' On Che to make No Products........

Girl....don't be waitin' on that......

To Che::blowkiss:


----------



## Charz

fattyfatfat said:


> thats what Im trying to figure out.



I might not be tryin anything in 2011.

Might stick to Vitaglo.com AOHSR and Dr Bronner's Castille soap for shampoo,

Pick up some KCKT and KCCC from whole foods.

Get some Redken from Ulta down the street. Buy some Dudley DRC from the BSS around the block.

Grab some Qhemet from the 2 stores down here.

And order from BJ every once in a while, especially when she gets her retail location in DC.

Other than that I think I am done with buying full sized products and buying online. I may try samples, but yeah.


----------



## Charz

Cuz apparently anyone with a crusty a$$ bowl thinks they can run a business. And I can't be reviewing upcoming businesses, cuz it's not fair if they do people wrong. I'm not gonna have MY NAME attached to that ratchetness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Cuz apparently anyone with *a crusty a$$ bowl* thinks they can run a business. And I can't be reviewing upcoming businesses, cuz it's not fair if they do people wrong. *I'm not gonna have MY NAME attached to that ratchetness.*



Rollin' on the Floor.....Girl Not Ratchetness!

And Pleeeze...Not a Crusty Bowl


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Good Thing is BFH is offering their 20% Until December 31st so there is still time to get the Discount.
> 
> That was a _VERY SMART MOVE _on her part.


Thanks for this reminder.

I'll keep my eyes on this thread and elsewhere to read up on reviews so I will know what's worth ordering.


----------



## Minty

Yea I'm with Charz. For real. I'm going back to Redken and Joico. I know DH will be happy not to have 50-11 crates of stuff - SMH. 2011 will a "use it - or toss it" year. 

I threw out Mozeke last week. I haven't even had that stuff 3 months! I separated all "handmade" type stuff to be used up within the next month (I hope I can get it done) 

The only line I'm not really worried about is HV.


----------



## Ltown

Oh the rest of our sisters are up! Let's not  See folks are jealous because we have a friendship up in here not like the other challenges, just check in, posting and leave.

We are family I got my sister with me!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Yea I'm with Charz. For real. I'm going back to Redken and Joico. I know DH will be happy not to have 50-11 crates of stuff - SMH. *2011 will a "use it - or toss it" year.*
> 
> *I threw out Mozeke last week. I haven't even had that stuff 3 months!* I separated all "handmade" type stuff to be used up within the next month (I hope I can get it done)
> 
> The only line I'm not really worried about is HV.





Ltown said:


> *See folks are jealous because we have a friendship up in here not like the other challenges, just check in, posting and leave.
> 
> We are family I got my sister with me!
> *



HFlyGirl:  I Love It.  Excellent Strategy
@2nd Bolded......   You No Likey?  What did you have?

@Ltown:

I was thinking the exact same thing.  We are truly friends and e-family!


----------



## Minty

Hey LTown. Yea, I supposed to be going out to do laundry.....pulled out the laptop and "that's all she wrote" LOL


----------



## Charz

Redken
Qhemet
HV
Aubrey Organics
Dr Bronners
Kinky Curly
Dudley

Those are the only lines I'm messing with for hair products. 

I'll buy Oyin's Funk Butter though.


----------



## Minty

T - Girl Mozeke was turning colors on me. My eldest liked the Avocado cleansing creme so that was used up.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

sent from my Mind using Common Sense


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> *T - Girl Mozeke was turning colors on me*. My eldest liked the Avocado cleansing creme so that was used up.



I just stuck mine in the Fridge about a week ago after reading something about this in another Thread. 

Hope it's not too late. 

If I look at it and it doesn't look right...I'll pitch it.erplexed 

I have like a 16 ounce Whipped Avacado Hair Cream.  Imma try to get to it soon.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Redken
> Qhemet
> HV
> Aubrey Organics
> Dr Bronners
> Kinky Curly
> *Dudley
> *
> Those are the only lines I'm messing with for hair products.
> 
> I'll buy Oyin's Funk Butter though.



Good List Charz!

I've picked up a coupla' Dudley Products foolin' with you 

I had the PCA Lotion, but I got about a month ago the Cream Protein & the Hair Rebuilder.

Still haven't bitten the bullet yet on the DRC 28, but have a bottle in a cart somewhere in Cyberspace


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> Redken
> Qhemet
> HV
> Aubrey Organics
> Dr Bronners
> Kinky Curly
> *Dudley*
> 
> Those are the only lines I'm messing with for hair products.
> 
> I'll buy Oyin's Funk Butter though.


 
Charz, where are you getting Dudley around here?  I think since my Target is selling Kinky curly I better snatch that stuff up and stock up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Charz, where are you getting Dudley around here?  I think since my Target is selling Kinky curly I better snatch that stuff up and stock up!



What Kinky Curly have you Been Using Ltown?


----------



## Charz

I just announced that I am not doing reviews on new companies

YouTube - I WON'T be reviewing NEW upcoming hair companies


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> Charz, where are you getting Dudley around here?  I think since my Target is selling Kinky curly I better snatch that stuff up and stock up!



There is a BSS store in Silver Spring. It's in allot of BSS, I just had to suck it up and pay the 55 bucks for it. I couldn't find it any cheaper online either.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> I just announced that I am not doing reviews on new companies
> 
> YouTube - I WON'T be reviewing NEW upcoming hair companies



Girl........What about CheVada?  You should make an exception.  And Robot might come out with a coupla' Products....


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl........What about CheVada?  You should make an exception.  And Robot might come out with a coupla' Products....



I'll make exceptions because I know them. But I don't know these other beeches.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> I'll make exceptions because I know them. But I don't know these other beeches.



I Just watched your Vid.  I wanted to reach through the Computer and Grab That Hair

Totally Droolworthy:notworthy

It looks so Soft & Fluffy! 

Like a Cloud


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> What Kinky Curly have you Been Using Ltown?


 
I like the kinky curly leave in!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Just watched your Vid.  I wanted to reach through the Computer and Grab That Hair
> 
> Totally Droolworthy:notworthy
> 
> It looks so Soft & Fluffy!
> 
> Like a Cloud



Thanks Lady!


----------



## natura87

I meant to finish my hair yesterday but instead I stopped by my grandmothers and we just hung out and watched Kung Fu Panda. I will finish it up today before I had to work.

I want to get rid of all my slippy conditioners (V05 and stuff like that) so within the next week or so I plan on using those up. I dont have too many left.


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> I'll make exceptions because I know them. *But I don't know these other beeches*.


----------



## bronzebomb

I just left the Oyin Store and I love the scent of Hair Dew.  It smells like Christmas Oatmeal Cookies.  yummy!

I'm with Charz,  I'm not purchasing online anymore.  If it ain't local, I'm not buying.

I think Oyin is my staple line.


----------



## fattyfatfat

I loooooooooooooooooove Oyin. Im so jealous that you went to their store! I *think* a place in NYC sells it. Im going to call them to see about their prices. Its my staple line too!



bronzebomb said:


> I just left the Oyin Store and I love the scent of Hair Dew. It smells like Christmas Oatmeal Cookies. yummy!
> 
> I'm with Charz, I'm not purchasing online anymore. If it ain't local, I'm not buying.
> 
> *I think Oyin is my staple line*.


----------



## *fabulosity*

T!!!!!
You're back... we had some emotional ups and downs while you were gone... 

I wasn't fooling with that Mozeke mess anyway... you all know how I am about PROFESSIONAL packaging... that's one bandwagon I.just.couldnt.do....

Do any of you all watch the boondocks? Well do you guys remember that episode where "stinkmeaner" got reincarnated.. lol.. that's how I felt about my purchases.. it was like the spirit of T came all up through my fingers and had me purchasing stuff left and right...

The aftermath .... I can't even remember all who I bought hurr stuff from...

MHC
CJ
SSI
OYIN? another crazy purchase because the code was still working.. I don't even be checking for them like that.
BFH .. again another because the code was working and the shipping was reasonable.
I think the last two is because I got mad that essential warehouse wanted $50 for shipping...

They have a 10 off 25 code at Origins (MONDAY).. for Cyber Monday ..but it works now.

That's why I don't post anything that I wouldn't write on the front page of the forum up in here.. because it's a billion lurkers... but to even go and post that foolishness... the irony... hell I talk about "y'all" too... but it's all in love...  :

I have never seen or heard of that person anyway... 

love you guys......


----------



## *fabulosity*

bronzebomb said:


> I just left the Oyin Store and I* love the scent of Hair Dew.* It smells like Christmas Oatmeal Cookies. yummy!
> 
> I'm with Charz, I'm not purchasing online anymore. If it ain't local, I'm not buying.
> 
> I think Oyin is my staple line.


 
I'm glad I bought it...   

What's the consistency of it?


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl........What about CheVada?  You should make an exception.  *And Robot might come out with a coupla' Products*....



yep, a consultation service for these deada$$wrong companies.  

for the customers, BY the customers!


----------



## robot.

bronzebomb said:


> I just left the Oyin Store and I love the scent of Hair Dew.  It smells like Christmas Oatmeal Cookies.  yummy!
> 
> I'm with Charz,  I'm not purchasing online anymore.  If it ain't local, I'm not buying.
> 
> I think Oyin is my staple line.



i'm on my way there now! hope they're stocked well...


----------



## fattyfatfat

im officially jealous of you maryland ladies!!! I just called the store in nyc thats supposed to sell their stuff and they dont have anything!!!!! *cries*



robot. said:


> i'm on my way there now! hope they're stocked well...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> T!!!!!
> You're back... we had some emotional ups and downs while you were gone...
> 
> I wasn't fooling with that Mozeke mess anyway... you all know how I am about PROFESSIONAL packaging... that's one bandwagon I.just.couldnt.do....
> 
> *Do any of you all watch the boondocks? Well do you guys remember that episode where "stinkmeaner" got reincarnated.. lol.. that's how I felt about my purchases.. it was like the spirit of T came all up through my fingers and had me purchasing stuff left and right...
> *
> The aftermath .... I can't even remember all who I bought hurr stuff from...
> 
> MHC
> CJ
> SSI
> OYIN? another crazy purchase because the code was still working.. I don't even be checking for them like that.
> BFH .. again another because the code was working and the shipping was reasonable.
> I think the last two is because I got mad that essential warehouse wanted $50 for shipping...
> 
> They have a 10 off 25 code at Origins (MONDAY).. for Cyber Monday ..but it works now.
> 
> That's why I don't post anything that I wouldn't write on the front page of the forum up in here.. because it's a billion lurkers... but to even go and post that foolishness... the irony... hell I talk about "y'all" too... but it's all in love...  :
> 
> I have never seen or heard of that person anyway...
> 
> love you guys......



You Need A Beat Down @Bolded........  You's a Mess.  

To Pay You Back for That:  I'm sending you a BF Recovery Package Monday!

*the spirit of T*


----------



## bronzebomb

The Hair Dew, hmmm....It's thicker than milk, thinner than butter.  I puchased the largest size.  I'm sitting her sniffing it as we speak.  Earlier this year she sampled the Honey water with this scent.  (I hope she offers the honey water in this scent)  I don't think they officially came up with a name for it!  I love it!!!! I also really enjoy the bottling parties and her and the honey bees! 

purified water, castor oil, olive oil, organic aloe vera gel,  BTMS, coconut oil, olive squalane, optiphen, cetyl alcohol and love.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> yep, a consultation service for these deada$$wrong companies.
> 
> for the customers, BY the customers!



Smart Idea Robot.  You could Help them get their Customer Service & Consistency Issues All Worked Out!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Somebody need to pick Fatty Up Some Oyin Dew Drops or whatever that stuff is......

Fatty, if I had a store close by, I'd Hook you up.


----------



## bronzebomb

@robot the store was really busy!  get there soon!


----------



## mkd

Is the oyin sale over?  I want that leave in.

Damn, I see I missed iterplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Is the oyin sale over?  I want that leave in.



mk!  I want the Dew Now.........What's the Code?????


----------



## bronzebomb

T- Dew Drops???? LOL, no don't go making up names!  Although a really cute name I may add!  

I just posted a message on her Facebook page.  My sister wants some...I may have to go back out tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> T- Dew Drops???? *LOL, no don't go making up names!  Although a really cute name I may add! *
> 
> I just posted a message on her Facebook page.  My sister wants some...I may have to go back out tomorrow.




Is there a Code or DID we Miss It?  I just bought those 2 16 ounce Honey Hemps, I didn't even consider making a purchase from Oyin.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> mk!  I want the Dew Now.........What's the Code?????


We missed it TI am so sad (and being extra dramatic) I may just order it anyway, it may be able to replace KBB for me.


----------



## bronzebomb

Oyin

black friday only! 11/26 20% off full-sized, individual oyin products online! (midnight to midnight eastern time, coupon expires saturday 11/27) enter code "blackfriday" at checkout! 

in-store saturday 11/27: 20% off full-sized, individual oyin products in-store at exittheapple o...n saturday 11/27! 

in-store sunday 11/28: 20% off our new gift sets, minis, exittheapple tees and books in-store! sunday 11/28 1-5pm! 

cyber monday 11/29: 20% off our new gift sets, minis, exittheapple tees and books online! (midnight to midnight eastern time, coupon expires saturday 11/27) enter code "cybermonday" at checkout!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ya'll Also making me want one of those "GRAB BAGS" 

That Is Not/Was Not on My List.

Anyway, I want to Cherry Pick what's in there and BJ/Reyna Ain't Gon' Fool with me.

I would want:

Cocosta
Almond Glaze
Whipped Ends
*that Thai Apple Body Butter Stuff

Wait....How many things do you get in them?

Nvrmnd.  I ain't getting none.  Ya'll Girls Are Dangerous


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Need A Beat Down @Bolded........ You's a Mess.
> 
> To Pay You Back for That: I'm sending you a BF Recovery Package Monday!
> 
> *the spirit of T*


 
Girl I'm gonna need Domestic counseling once these packages start arriving.. I am going to be away for most of December (training) so I had to get the stuff sent here .. BECAUSE WHO KNOWS WHEN it will be coming... lol... 

I don't need another thing! I promise I been acting a fool but I'm about to get right.. right after I get these boots from Steve Madden..  

Nobody else deserves Xmas gifts this year anyway.. lmao..


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks Girl, Now Delete that Post 

Next time PM a Sista

I have 2 Dews in my Cart.


----------



## natura87

I dont even want to go into work. I just wanna finish my hair and call it a night.  I've had a few days off and I just got used to it. I think I am going to keep my hair in PS this winter. I've got enough buttahs to keep it tied up and moisturized till the Spring and I would like to retain as much as possible. I'm still on the lookout for Shea Moisture products in my area, I can only find the poo and I dont need the poo, I have more than enough and even then I dont use it like that.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Girl I'm gonna need Domestic counseling once these packages start arriving.. I am going to be away for most of December (training) so I had to get the stuff sent here .. BECAUSE WHO KNOWS WHEN it will be coming... lol... *
> 
> I don't need another thing! I promise I been acting a fool but I'm about to get right.. right after I get these boots from Steve Madden..
> 
> Nobody else deserves Xmas gifts this year anyway.. lmao..



Well.................. 

So, should I _Not_ send your Black Friday Recovery Package to the Crib? 

Should I send it to Mama Fab's?

Please advise.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Ya'll Also making me want one of those "GRAB BAGS"
> 
> That Is Not/Was Not on My List.
> 
> Anyway, I want to Cherry Pick what's in there and BJ/Reyna Ain't Gon' Fool with me.
> 
> I would want:
> 
> Cocosta
> Almond Glaze
> Whipped Ends
> *that Thai Apple Body Butter Stuff
> 
> Wait....How many things do you get in them?
> 
> Nvrmnd. I ain't getting none. Ya'll Girls Are Dangerous


 
BJ done got enough of her "money" from me.. I still got stuff I ain't opened from whenever that last sale was... And a bag full of stuff I'm not sure what I'm gonna get... nah son.. I'm passing on that. Maybe if Sitrinillah was still my "go to" DC..


----------



## natura87

bronzebomb said:


> Oyin
> 
> black friday only! 11/26 20% off full-sized, individual oyin products online! (midnight to midnight eastern time, coupon expires saturday 11/27) enter code "blackfriday" at checkout!
> 
> in-store saturday 11/27: 20% off full-sized, individual oyin products in-store at exittheapple o...n saturday 11/27!
> 
> in-store sunday 11/28: 20% off our new gift sets, minis, exittheapple tees and books in-store! sunday 11/28 1-5pm!
> 
> cyber monday 11/29: 20% off our new gift sets, minis, exittheapple tees and books online! (midnight to midnight eastern time, coupon expires saturday 11/27) enter code "cybermonday" at checkout!



I WANT SOME OYIN!!!

*ugly cries*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> BJ done got enough of her "money" from me.. I still got stuff I ain't opened from whenever that last sale was... And a bag full of stuff I'm not sure what I'm gonna get... nah son.. I'm passing on that. *Maybe if Sitrinillah was still my "go to" DC..*



Girl, that's My Joint!  My Babydaddy.  My Boo. I don't know why I am Stockpiling it....5 jars (For Real?)

That's Just Nuts. But Lamara used to Roll 10 Jars Deep and Shay gets the 10 Gallon Pail.......So I guess I'm "normal" right?

I need to be smacked in the Head and Kicked in the Butt.:buttkick:

I love that Stuff tho'. 

You should re-try it under the SteamA'


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well..................
> 
> So, should I _Not_ send your Black Friday Recovery Package to the Crib?
> 
> Should I send it to Mama Fab's?
> 
> Please advise.


 
Speaking of mama Fab... I ain't buying her no more hair products .. she'll come and beg stuff off of me.. and then come to find out.. she just got them sitting on her vanity like trophies... ... UNOPENED.

THEN... I guess women of a certain age can't see...  So I was like oh you must like the KBB super silky... (because it was the only bottle that was used)... she goes... yeah I put it on everyday... I said everyday??? It doesn't weigh your hair down? She goes.. it's for my hair? I thought it was lotion... it smelled good...  She puts it on her body.. I said well whatever...

BYE mama Fab!!!


----------



## fattyfatfat

girl, Im over here crying too! dont cry too much though. Christmas is coming up and Im sure there will be some more sales!




natura87 said:


> I WANT SOME OYIN!!!
> 
> *ugly cries*


----------



## bronzebomb

This Hair Dew is nice.  It must be the castor oil...my new growth is so soft (I have Spring Twists in as a protective style)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Speaking of mama Fab... I ain't buying her no more hair products for her.. she'll come and beg stuff off of me.. and then come to find out.. she just got them sitting on her vanity like trophies... ... UNOPENED.
> 
> THEN... I guess women of a certain age can't see...  So I was like oh you must like the KBB super silky... (because it was the only bottle that was used)... she goes... yeah I put it on everyday... I said everyday??? It doesn't weigh your hair down? She goes.. it's for my hair? I thought it was lotion... it smelled good...  She puts it on her body.. I said well whatever...
> 
> BYE mama Fab!!!*



That is So Cute!  You Betta' Keep Spoilin' Mama!  

Girl, Get them Boots. 

Do you have to Order or are they in the Store?

DH will be Straight when he sees how cute you look in them with all that Hair Blingin'


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, that's My Joint! My Babydaddy. My Boo. I don't know why I am Stockpiling it....5 jars (For Real?)
> 
> That's Just Nuts. But Lamara used to Roll 10 Jars Deep and Shay gets the 10 Gallon Pail.......So I guess I'm "normal" right?
> 
> I need to be smacked in the Head and Kicked in the Butt.:buttkick:
> 
> I love that Stuff tho'.
> 
> You should re-try it under the SteamA'


 

You don't need none... what you need to do is get some preservatives for that freaky zeke stuff that's gonna turn the colors of the rainbows on you.... yech... 

You like this "Sitrinillah" over CJ? BANANA and HIBISCUS? I could probably use that on my bathroom rug and it will make it silky and luxurious... lmao.. I love that stuff...


----------



## mkd

LOL at mama fab using KBB as lotion!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *This Hair Dew is nice.  It must be the castor oil...my new growth is so soft *(I have Spring Twists in as a protective style)



Ya'll Don't Pay No Tention to Bronzie! Ignore Her 

She's Just Teasin' Us.....


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> You don't need none... what you need to do is get some preservatives for that freaky zeke stuff that's gonna turn the colors of the rainbows on you.... yech...
> 
> You like this "Sitrinillah" over CJ? BANANA and HIBISCUS? I could probably use that on my bathroom rug and it will make it silky and luxurious... lmao.. I love that stuff...


DEAD at this whole post.  Fab, you's a fool.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> That is So Cute! You Betta' Keep Spoilin' Mama!
> 
> Girl, Get them Boots.
> 
> Do you have to Order or are they in the Store?
> 
> DH will be Straight when he sees how cute you look in them with all that Hair Blingin'


 
That ain't cute.. I stole my Karen's back.. she had 3 bottles. Including her Coco Lime "body lotion" super silky.. she called this morning like did you take some of my stuff... I was like YEAH... 

Online! After yesterday I'm traumatized from mall shopping... I don't want to see another mall in A MINUTE! I will post the code as usual.. after I order. LOL.. we know OFFICIALLY this thread is hot... so I can't play... I'm sure it's a lot of big foot monsters out here like me. And I would hate my size to be sold out. 



That worked before... but I don't think that will hold up in 2011.


----------



## *fabulosity*

bronzebomb said:


> This Hair Dew is nice. It must be the castor oil...my new growth is so soft (I have Spring Twists in as a protective style)


 
CASTOR oil.. aww hell.. this is why you don't make impulse purchases.. my hair hates castor. Is it light???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> You don't need none... what you need to do is get some preservatives for that freaky zeke stuff that's gonna turn the colors of the rainbows on you.... yech...
> 
> You like this "Sitrinillah" over CJ? BANANA and HIBISCUS? I could probably use that on my bathroom rug and it will make it silky and luxurious... lmao.. I love that stuff...



I ain't gettin' no more until her next Sale.  I should be able to Steam Up at least 2 Jars by then.  It's Chillin' in the Fridge. It'll be Ai'right.

Well at least, it's not a 10 Gallon Pail (although that's pretty darn tempting).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> T*hat worked before... but I don't think that will hold up in 2011.*



Girl....He Got You.  You His Girl.  He Know How You Roll! 

Plus you gon' be gone most of December, You can order Three/Fo' Pairs and it Still be All Good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *LOL at mama fab using KBB as lotion!*



Girl, Wasn't that Hilarious!

I can just see Fab's Face On that One!


----------



## natura87

fattyfatfat said:


> girl, Im over here crying too! dont cry too much though. Christmas is coming up and Im sure there will be some more sales!



I havent had any online natural products in forever...brick and mortar stuff is good but I'm beginning to think part of the thrill for a PJ is the "thrill of the chase". Its that itch you get when you are waiting for a product to arrive.


----------



## natura87

I need pants. I lost so much weight these past few months that I only have 1 pair of pants that fit, so before I go loco over some hair stuff I need pants. I havent bought any in forever so I dont even know where to begin. I bought 2 pairs of capris in May (the day before graduation) and those fell off of me immediately.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> I need pants. I lost so much weight these past few months that I only have 1 pair of pants that fit, so before I go loco over some hair stuff I need pants. I havent bought any in forever so I dont even know where to begin. I bought 2 pairs of capris in May (the day before graduation) and those fell off of me immediately.



Go to NY & CO.


----------



## bronzebomb

T- I am, just a little, rubbing it in! I come here to get hair advice from the experts. This time I got it first!

You, Charz, Fab, Fat, Blue, Che, MKD and Natura87, beautyaddict1913 all have me tickled pink & green with envy!


----------



## bronzebomb

The Dew is like lotion. (like a Vaseline lotion, creamy)

I wear a 10 boot, but I need a wide shaft! So what store and what's the coupon???


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> T- I am, just a little, rubbing it in! I come here to get hair advice from the experts. *This time I got it first!*



Good Looking Out Cuz!


----------



## Minty

there should be a cloaking device for the thread cause y'all know I don't be up here all the time and then I miss out on the goings on and then I gotta pm and nag somebody. *Le sigh* 

I ain't got time to be figuring stuff out. 

Anywho..anyone like the Elucence? If so let me know.


----------



## Minty

natura87 said:


> I need pants. I lost so much weight these past few months that I only have 1 pair of pants that fit, so before I go loco over some hair stuff I need pants. I havent bought any in forever so I dont even know where to begin. I bought 2 pairs of capris in May (the day before graduation) and those fell off of me immediately.



natural - take those pants to the tailor. Good for you on the weight loss.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I ain't got time to be figuring stuff out.
> 
> Anywho..anyone like the Elucence? If so let me know.



I like the Acidifying Shampoo.  I use that after Relaxing.  I also have the Clarifying Shampoo everyone seems to like really well (haven't tried it yet).

I also have a Liter of the Moisture Balancing Conditioner that I also haven't tried.
But also gets Great Reviews.

What are you getting?


----------



## Charz

bronzebomb said:


> T- I am, just a little, rubbing it in! I come here to get hair advice from the experts. This time I got it first!
> 
> You, Charz, Fab, Fat, Blue, Che, MKD and Natura87, beautyaddict1913 all have me tickled pink & green with envy!



What's this I'm reading bout some do-do drops? That smells like cookies?


----------



## *fabulosity*

HijabiFlygirl said:


> there should be a cloaking device for the thread cause y'all know I don't be up here all the time and then I miss out on the goings on and then I gotta pm and nag somebody. *Le sigh*
> 
> I ain't got time to be figuring stuff out.
> 
> Anywho..anyone like the Elucence? If so let me know.


 

We llllllurves the ELUCENCE!!!
I have it all except for the Acidifying shampoo.. which I think  is for neutralizing.. but yes... lurve.. all of it. The conditioner is so great.. I use it as rinse out and leave in... They sell it in Detroit at a black owned BSS.. And I made sure to stop by and get me a liter of poo and a liter of conditioner... 

But that was pre black Friday so that doesn't count.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Charz said:


> What's this I'm reading bout some do-do drops? That smells like cookies?


 
STTTOPPPPPPPP!


----------



## *fabulosity*

bronzebomb said:


> The Dew is like lotion. (like a Vaseline lotion, creamy)
> 
> I wear a 10 boot, but I need a wide shaft! So what store and what's the coupon???


 
Steve Madden

30% off and free shipping
SMCYBER30

I only got one pair... I been wilding out.. I need to "set" myself down somewhere.. I'll wait for the other ones I want to go on additional sale..


----------



## La Colocha

HijabiFlygirl said:


> there should be a cloaking device for the thread cause y'all know I don't be up here all the time and then I miss out on the goings on and then I gotta pm and nag somebody. *Le sigh*
> 
> I ain't got time to be figuring stuff out.
> 
> Anywho..anyone like the Elucence? If so let me know.



I like the clarifying shampoo, the moisture poo and the mbc. But my staple is the clarifying poo, i have been using it since early last year and it hasn't failed me yet.

Good day ladies, yall up in here showing out, well my hair ain't fall out yet using the bb castor oil moisturizer, my hair is soft but not as soft as i like it. I have other oils i can add to it. Heck for 2 bucks i can work it out, so im going to play with it and see what i can do with it. It didn't dry my hair out, so that's a good thing. I didn't use a leave in with it so that may be it also. I made a scalp spritz using jojoba oil, tea tree and peppermint oil, turned out pretty well.. So far the products i can use for my hair without ordering online are

Suave shea almond
oils
BB castor oil moisturizer- still testing
essential oils

Still need to find a few more products, so i don't have to order on line anymore. Also still need to use up qhemet and kckt. I really wanted to try the shea moisture products but target is playing and now the dc is sold out..


----------



## EllePixie

Oh I'm so glad I came in this thread, I just ordered the Hair Dew and it sounded like it smells good! Cookies?! *does dance* I'll be in DC in December so if I like I'm I'll def be stocking up before I go home!!! I love Oyin, they are so nice...they almost make me want to move back to Maryland, lol...


----------



## robot.

fattyfatfat said:


> im officially jealous of you maryland ladies!!! I just called the store in nyc thats supposed to sell their stuff and they dont have anything!!!!! *cries*



i'm sorry! i wish i read this before i left.  i woulda got you what you wanted!

@bronze, the store wasn't too busy by the time i got there. i only wanted a honey hemp and hair dew, but they were still well stocked.  the honey dew smells so freaking delectable.

sorry, ladies.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I'm Glad All Ya'll Got some of this Dew But Me.......

Imma get mine tho'


----------



## La Colocha

Ok, i mixed shea oil, castor and jojoba , in this moisturizer. If this doesn't make it better, nothing will. *crosses colochas*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> **crosses colochas**


   

Girl.....You's Crazy!


----------



## bronzebomb

@robot - my sister wants some...Jamyla said that she will not be selling it tomorrow...so my sister is out of luck!

imma haf to get her a small one next month before I go home for Christmas.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> @robot - my sister wants some...*Jamyla said that she will not be selling it tomorrow*...so my sister is out of luck!
> 
> imma haf to get her a small one next month before I go home for Christmas.



I Ain't Ro--- But Why Not?erplexed


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Hi Ladies!

I have been out all day and now Im back and catching up on my fave thread! Who needs the others? (kidding but not really lol) I couldnt read pg 343, I kept getting an error saying the admin has been contacted....

I love the banded wash and go technique w/ MJ Curly Pudding...I put my hair in 4 loose bands last night to preserve it and I got second day hair! How exciting! I can get third day hair too Im sure but thats ok lol, Im ready to try out my hair products with cones...

Last night I re-organized my hair products...Im gonna show u guys a pic in another post...I keep the items that I use often or need to use up in a shoe organizer on the back of my bedroom door...and I keep my staples and oils and ayurvedic treats, etc. in a huge crate in my closet....well it got real for me last night....I ran out of room in the huge crate and I realized that I have 18 items coming in the mail this week! (some from swaps, some from BF)...I literally have no room....so it is my goal to use up the following before 2011:

HV Sitrinillah
HV Moist 24/7
Jessicurl TooShea
Yes to Cucumber Conditioner
the remainder of a jar of KBB Cream

Thats only 5 items but I gotta start somewhere lol. I will be repurchasing everything on the list next year except the TooShea (bcuz I hated it) and the KBB Cream (bcuz I have 2 full jars)....

I have been thinking of only getting 2 things instead of 4 in Miss Jessie's BOGO - 16 oz pudding & 16 oz. stretch silkening creme....


----------



## bronzebomb

I think we need a post your stash thread! Y'all are such junkies...

Robot - Doesn't that Dew smell wonderful!?


----------



## robot.

bronzebomb said:


> @robot - my sister wants some...Jamyla said that she will not be selling it tomorrow...so my sister is out of luck!
> 
> imma haf to get her a small one next month before I go home for Christmas.



why not? 

i see my services are needed here.

if anything, she losing out on money. people want it - so give it to 'em. i hate breaking up your items to sell on two different days. that would stop me from ordering completely.

i say, once a year, we take accounts from people who order from a company and then give the company a report card - and we need to join up with napturality, lhc, bhm, etc - let them know we ain't playin with yall.


----------



## bronzebomb

I asked her on FB...she responded:

"@trella - of course! the hair dew won't be on sale tomorrow but all the products will be available. (while supplies last ;o) "


----------



## Minty

I have the Moisture Benefits shampoo, Moisture Balance, and Extended Moistured DC from the Elucence line. I think I will send it to my cousin who is new to haircare as her first line. 


*thinking out loud...I need some hair models (4a/b) to work on. I do thermal straightening (not using a straightening comb - I use a feather flat) BUT, I don't have too many kinky clients.  Maybe I'll put an add up on craigslist.


----------



## La Colocha

Does anyone know if you can use gift cards from target online? Dh is going today and asked me did i want one but i don't know if you can use them online.


----------



## La Colocha

bronzebomb said:


> *I think we need a post your stash thread! Y'all are such junkies...*
> 
> Robot - Doesn't that Dew smell wonderful!?



Someone had one last year and i think i was the only one who posted out of all of us, i wish i could find it for you but i don't remember the name. My stash has shrunken a lot since then. For now.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

La Colocha said:


> Does anyone know if you can use gift cards from target online? Dh is going today and asked me did i want one but i don't know if you can use them online.


 
yes u can...when u select payment method u just select giftcard and input the numbers on the back of the card.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> *Robot - Doesn't that Dew smell wonderful!*?



You Need to Stop Clowin' Us........................

You Just Wrong


----------



## beautyaddict1913

La Colocha said:


> Someone had one last year and i think i was the only one who posted out of all of us, i wish i could find it for you but i don't remember the name. My stash has shrunken a lot since then. For now.


 
yes I remember! And everyone wanted T to post hers but she wouldnt!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> why not?
> 
> *i see my services are needed here.
> *
> if anything, she losing out on money. people want it - so give it to 'em. i hate breaking up your items to sell on two different days. that would stop me from ordering completely.
> 
> i say, once a year, we take accounts from people who order from a company and then give the company a report card - and we need to join up with napturality, lhc, bhm, etc - let them know we ain't playin with yall.



oke:Robot: I see a very Lucrative Consulting Gig in Your Future! 

These Folx Need HELP I'm still salty about I can't get my little order in after I've ordered from you numerous times in the past.  

I didn't know the little thang ended at 7 p.m.  Why wouldn't you just end it at Midnight (like most Folx)  I was on the road.



bronzebomb said:


> I asked her on FB...she responded:
> 
> "@trella - of course! the hair dew won't be on sale tomorrow but all the products will be available. *(while supplies last ;o) "*



They Betta' Have my Dew Monday!


----------



## mkd

HijabiFlygirl said:


> there should be a cloaking device for the thread cause y'all know I don't be up here all the time and then I miss out on the goings on and then I gotta pm and nag somebody. *Le sigh*
> 
> I ain't got time to be figuring stuff out.
> 
> Anywho..anyone like the Elucence? If so let me know.


I like both the clarifying poo and the moisture poo.


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Someone had one last year and i think i was the only one who posted out of all of us, i wish i could find it for you but i don't remember the name. My stash has shrunken a lot since then. For now.


 


There is no way I would participate in a thread like that...that's like scared straight.. but then I still wouldn't be the worst... out of you all....... I could imagine all the crazy comments...<<shudders>> 

T, Brownie, and Che are by far the ones I want to see in picture format.. and the other SHAY... where is she???? She got PAILS of product... at least mine is diversified..


----------



## bronzebomb

T can't be worse than EmpressRi!  At least I hope she isn't...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> yes I remember! *And everyone wanted T to post hers but she wouldnt!*



Shol' Ain't

That would send me STRAIGHT into Recovery and I Ain't Ret To Go!


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> I like both the clarifying poo and the moisture poo.


 
Yup the clarifying poo is what I use before I do a BKT.. I was using Curls clarifying.. but nothing gives bounce like the Elucence.


----------



## La Colocha

beautyaddict1913 said:


> yes u can...when u select payment method u just select giftcard and input the numbers on the back of the card.



Thank you, i would just really like to know what will be on sale. I want some of the sheamoisture products, some sonia kashuk brushes, a handbag and some shoes but it won't be worth it if the sale is not good. I can get the brushes at the store but everything else is sold only online. We have a bootleg jukejoint target around these parts.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *There is no way I would participate in a thread like that...that's like scared straight..* but then I still wouldn't be the worst... out of you all....... I could imagine all the crazy comments...<<shudders>>
> 
> T, Brownie, and Che are by far the ones I want to see in picture format.. and the other SHAY... where is she???? She got PAILS of product... at least mine is diversified..



Girl....Wouldn't that be Totally Counter-Productive?  

Why Would I Do Something Like that?


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Thank you, i would just really like to know what will be on sale. I want some of the sheamoisture products, some sonia kashuk brushes, a handbag and some shoes but it won't be worth it if the sale is not good. I can get the brushes at the store but everything else is sold only online. We have a bootleg jukejoint target around these parts.


 
Girl if you need some shea moisture stuff I'll send you some.... it's plenty with all these nappies in Atlanta... 

I wasn't fond of the Sonia Kashuk brushes until I got the bootleg Beauty Blender version.. I LOVE IT... put that on your list.. it's 9.99... It's better than the real beauty blender.

What is this Target sale yall are talking about? It includes hair products??? Not that I'm buying any... I've tried all of the SM products and the only one I had to have was the restorative elixir.


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> Girl if you need some shea moisture stuff I'll send you some.... it's plenty with all these nappies in Atlanta...
> 
> I wasn't fond of the Sonia Kashuk brushes until I got the bootleg Beauty Blender version.. I LOVE IT... put that on your list.. it's 9.99... It's better than the real beauty blender.
> 
> What is this Target sale yall are talking about? It includes hair products??? Not that I'm buying any... I've tried all of the SM products and the only one I had to have was the restorative elixir.



They have a cyber monday sale but the ad hasn't come out. All i see is that crazy ww talking about the 2-day bf sale. I wanted the small e/s brush that queenofblending uses on her yt. I was hoping it would be a % off with free shipping so i can get some stuff that i can't find here.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I haven't tried the Shea Moisture (and have no desire to).  

Brownie is suppose to send me the DC'er to try.

But For Some Strange Reason, I've never been interested in this line (even though I've seen it at Tar'Get).  

Haven't been able to figure out my dis-interest in this particular Product Line.erplexed


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> I haven't tried the Shea Moisture (and have no desire to).
> 
> Brownie is suppose to send me the DC'er to try.
> 
> But For Some Strange Reason, I've never been interested in this line (even though I've seen it at Tar'Get).
> 
> Haven't been able to figure out my dis-interest in this particular Product Line.erplexed



Cuz there is no thrill in the chase. You can jus drop by Target any time and buy it. No thrill.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *All i see is that crazy ww talking about the 2-day bf sale.*



Ain't that Creep Crazy!


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> oke:Robot: I see a very Lucrative Consulting Gig in Your Future!
> 
> These Folx Need HELP I'm still salty about I can't get my little order in after I've ordered from you numerous times in the past.
> 
> I didn't know the little thang ended at 7 p.m. Why wouldn't you just end it at Midnight (like most Folx) I was on the road.
> 
> 
> 
> They Betta' Have my Dew Monday!


 
Stop talking about them freaky Zeke products... HER LOSS...
And you BET not order from her no more .... hmph!
As much as you keep these vendors on the payrolll... shhhhhhhid. 
Her loss.

I'll mix you up some eggs and mayonnaise with no preservatives and put some avocado butter in it and ship it to you ... to make you feel better... lmao..


----------



## Minty

Aww man, I may just have to purchase and send my cuz the line, I gotta keep mine and get the clarifying poo. LOL


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Cuz *there is no thrill* in the case. You can jus drop by Target any time and buy it. *No thrill*.



I Know. 

Plus I hear too many Hits & Misses (Mostly MEH-_Misses_).  

It doesn't Rate High Enough for me to bother to even pick up off the End-Cap.

Have you Tried?


----------



## Minty

I love that little crazy ww doing those Target holiday commercials! She cracks me up EVERY time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Stop talking about them freaky Zeke products... HER LOSS...
> And you BET not order from her no more .... hmph!
> As much as you keep these vendors on the payrolll... shhhhhhhid.
> Her loss.*
> 
> I'll mix you up some eggs and mayonnaise with no preservatives and put some avocado butter in it and ship it to you ... to make you feel better... lmao..



Girl.....I am tryna' Help Robot Tell Her Clients What NOT TO DO .

No thanks on the Offer


----------



## Minty

*fabulosity* said:


> Stop talking about them freaky Zeke products... HER LOSS...
> And you BET not order from her no more .... hmph!
> As much as you keep these vendors on the payrolll... shhhhhhhid.
> Her loss.
> 
> *I'll mix you up some eggs and mayonnaise with no preservatives and put some avocado butter in it and ship it to you ... to make you feel better... lmao..*



 Fab you can send me some too


----------



## bronzebomb

well, now...I like the Carrot Protein Mask and the Babassau Twisting Cream.  But I need something with a little bit of shelf life.  When I take these twists out on Friday, I'll use her products for the month of December....


----------



## fattyfatfat

That was you she responded too? Cooooooool! I saw that on FB too!




bronzebomb said:


> I asked her on FB...she responded:
> 
> "@trella - of course! the hair dew won't be on sale tomorrow but all the products will be available. (while supplies last ;o) "


----------



## IDareT'sHair

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....I am tryna' Help Robot Tell Her Clients What NOT TO DO .



Perhaps I was a little put-off about the level of customer service to a repeat customer.

I know I've been 'glorifying' BJ's Customer Service skills _lately_ with her s-l-o-w shippin' self 

BUT........ she wouldna' turned down no cash the same day of the Sale. Not the "J"

I could see if I tried to get it today or tomorrow.   IMO: It was wrong. 

And it's not that I have Great Love for her Prods --- it's the PJ Principle of the thing.


----------



## Ltown

I have the Sunday sales ads and there is nothing special in Target. There is electronic sales but the same electronics sales from now until New Year. Target has Aussie 32oz or Herbal Essence 23oz for $5 that it.


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

bronzebomb said:


> T- I am, just a little, rubbing it in! I come here to get hair advice from the experts. This time I got it first!
> 
> You, Charz, Fab, Fat, Blue, Che, MKD and Natura87, beautyaddict1913 all have me tickled pink & green with envy!



 Hey Soror!!


----------



## La Colocha

Went to moisturize my hair with the bb and when i put water on my hair it felt tacky. This stuff just sits on the hair. My hair isn't dry but i need something to penetrate the strands.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Went to moisturize my hair with the *bb and when i put water on my hair it felt tacky. *This stuff just sits on the hair.* My hair isn't dry but i need something to penetrate the strands.



Girl, Them Colochas are Spoiled. 

You Ain't Gon' Be Able to Go Back to No Cheap Products!  

Sorry Girl.  It's a Wrap.

Better Get On Over there to Curlmart and Give Them Colochas what they "NEED"

You done Turned them Colochas Plum Out!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Thats how I organize a few of my products 
That was September while I was still transitioning so its a completely different product mix now lol....I threw out some, gave away some, etc...but it is my goal to have every product I own fit on the back of that door...hopefully by 2012!!

I just went and co-washed my hair with Aussie 3 minute miracle and I was gonna dc with it too...my hair cussed me out and said chile boo, you aint finna co-wash no miss jessie's out (my hair speaks ebonics yall lol)...I had all types of build-up, so now Im pre-poo'ing with a mix of oils that I need to use up (Im sticking with jbco, safflower, vitamin e, and coconut oil from here on out)....I will wash my hair with Taliah Wajiid, detangle with YesToCucumbers and mix Jessicurl and Sitrinillah to steam with...making progress yall!


----------



## *fabulosity*

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I love that little crazy ww doing those Target holiday commercials! She cracks me up EVERY time.



Me too...



IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl.....I am tryna' Help Robot Tell Her Clients What NOT TO DO .
> 
> No thanks on the Offer


 
Oh okay... I got my cuisinart hand mixer... ready to go just in case...



HijabiFlygirl said:


> Fab you can send me some too


 
SURE.. would you like unscented.. I wouldn't recommend.... lol..


----------



## bronzebomb

@Vonnie Hey Soror!

Whoa!  I'm watching the game too!  Go Florida State University, now I'm wanting MD Terps to win so we can get that BCC Championship!

I purchased the ouidad double detangling comb today.  any reviews?


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> T can't be worse than EmpressRi! At least I hope she isn't...


 
I think she is!  EmpressRi says she swaps a lot of stuff and gives em to her relatives and friends...I think she just stock piles the ones she love like KBB & Qhemet...T, on the other hand, tries EVERYTHING!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Them Colochas are Spoiled.
> 
> You Ain't Gon' Be Able to Go Back to No Cheap Products!
> 
> Sorry Girl.  It's a Wrap.
> 
> Better Get On Over there to Curlmart and Give Them Colochas what they "NEED"
> 
> You done Turned them Colochas Plum Out!



I know but i don't want to be a slave to these online vendors anymore, they get my money for products and shipping, i just want to find something cheap to use that i won't have to wait a year to get and deal with nobody's shady attitude, ingredient changes and inconsistancies, lawd. They even got suave acting a fool.



beautyaddict1913 said:


> Thats how I organize a few of my products
> That was September while I was still transitioning so its a completely different product mix now lol....I threw out some, gave away some, etc...but it is my goal to have every product I own fit on the back of that door...hopefully by 2012!!
> 
> I just went and co-washed my hair with Aussie 3 minute miracle and I was gonna dc with it too...my hair cussed me out and said chile boo, you aint finna co-wash no miss jessie's out (my hair speaks ebonics yall lol)...I had all types of build-up, so now Im pre-poo'ing with a mix of oils that I need to use up (Im sticking with jbco, safflower, vitamin e, and coconut oil from here on out)....I will wash my hair with Taliah Wajiid, detangle with YesToCucumbers and mix Jessicurl and Sitrinillah to steam with...making progress yall!



I really love how you organized your products, they are out in the open where you can see them and use them up. Love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Oh okay... I got my cuisinart hand mixer... ready to go just in case.. SURE.. would you like unscented.. I wouldn't recommend.... lol..*



You and Che can go into Bidness together......

CheLosity  OR FabuCheness


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Spent the entire day doing my hair.  I have my High School Reunion tonight and I'm trying to be fly.  I did a HOT and added in some Hempseed, Rice bran and WGO oils to the preexisting mix.  I cowashed with MoistPro and DC with the last of my DC mix with some extra BB (3/4 jar left) to stretch it.

I'm using my curlformers.  I used CocoCream as my leave-in (kicking myself for not ordering the back up) and a lil heat protectant since I have to bonnet dry.  I'm going to use a lil VF for separating the curls and pin them up in some kind of style.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> *I think she is! * T, on the other hand, tries EVERYTHING!



@ Bolded 
'
Well....Not "Quite" Everything.....

Alot. But. Not. Errrthang.


----------



## mkd

t, I opened a jar of sintrinillah last night.  It made my hair feel great! I am going to have to order again next time its on sale.


----------



## La Colocha

Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Spent the entire day doing my hair.  I have my High School Reunion tonight and I'm trying to be fly.  I did a HOT and added in some Hempseed, Rice bran and WGO oils to the preexisting mix.  I cowashed with MoistPro and DC with the last of my DC mix with some extra BB (3/4 jar left) to stretch it.
> 
> I'm using my curlformers.  I used CocoCream as my leave-in (kicking myself for not ordering the back up) and a lil heat protectant since I have to bonnet dry.  I'm going to use a lil VF for separating the curls and pin them up in some kind of style.



Have fun vonnie and be safe. I missed our reunion because the class president only invited the people she wanted and none of them were black. Somebody busted her out on fb (gotta love fb).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> *t, I opened a jar of sintrinillah last night.  It made my hair feel great!* I am going to have to order again next time its on sale.



I Love that Stuff! Imma hafta' put a jar into Rotation Soon.  

Maybe after I finish up this Jar of Jasmine.  I only want 2-3 Jars open at the same time. 

btw:  That BeeMine DC'er is Very Nice.  The smells lingers....but it works wonderfully.  

A little 'pricey' tho'. Don't know if I'd buy it at full price.  And didn't look to see what B.M. had for B.F.


----------



## La Colocha

Beautyaddict i am stealing your idea, i don't need a inventory sheet when i can see it all in front of me. And that may even discourage me from accumulating too many products. I have seen those holders at the dollar store.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Beautyaddict i am stealing your idea, *i don't need a inventory sheet when i can see it all in front of me. And that may even discourage me from accumulating too many products. I have seen those holders at the dollar store.*



Good! That's Great You Found something that will work for you, to control your Inventory.

Thanks BeautyA.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

mkd said:


> t, I opened a jar of sintrinillah last night. It made my hair feel great! I am going to have to order again next time its on sale.


 
A true pj! Tries something once and either throws it out or makes it a staple  I do the same thing but Im gonna stop throwing things out so quickly!!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

La Colocha said:


> Beautyaddict i am stealing your idea, i don't need a inventory sheet when i can see it all in front of me. And that may even discourage me from accumulating too many products. I have seen those holders at the dollar store.


 
gurl steal it! Someone on twitter told me about it and it really helps...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> A true pj! Tries something once and either throws it out or makes it a staple  *I do the same thing but Im gonna stop throwing things out so quickly*!!



No.  Hold on to it for a minute just to see unless it's doing "Damage"  

Maybe it's something that works better in the Spring/Summer vs Fall/Winter.

Maybe it's something that may work better on wet, damp or dry hair.  Don't rule stuff out so quickly unless it's interfering with your Growth/Health and causing damage.

Sometime you get oversaturated and have to re-visit products.  _*not that i would know about that*_


----------



## La Colocha

beautyaddict1913 said:


> gurl steal it! Someone on twitter told me about it and it really helps...



Thank you for sharing it, i really do like it. If all the pockets are filled kim and don't buy anything else. But if there is an empty space, well yall know. But it keeps buying under control especially as slow as i am with using stuff up.


----------



## EllePixie

Yea that's a great idea! I wonder if one of those will fit on my bathroom door...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> Yea that's a great idea! *I wonder if one of those will fit on my bathroom door...*



I Ain't Tearing Down My Do'


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Love that Stuff! Imma hafta' put a jar into Rotation Soon.
> 
> Maybe after I finish up this Jar of Jasmine.  I only want 2-3 Jars open at the same time.
> 
> btw:  That BeeMine DC'er is Very Nice.  The smells lingers....but it works wonderfully.
> 
> A little 'pricey' tho'. Don't know if I'd buy it at full price.  And didn't look to see what B.M. had for B.F.


T, if it smells like the Bee Mine poo bar, I can't do it.  I HATE THE SMELL!


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> You and Che can go into Bidness together......
> 
> CheLosity OR FabuCheness


 
Imma need you to STOP! 
Anywho if I make something I wouldn't let chall know it was me anyway... so yall can be clowning on you tube and making threads about me.... 



beautyaddict1913 said:


> I think she is!  EmpressRi says she swaps a lot of stuff and gives em to her relatives and friends...I think she just stock piles the ones she love like KBB & Qhemet...T, on the other hand, tries EVERYTHING!


 
Okay out of the VERY few products I have not tried... Qhemet is one of them. It just seems like their stuff wouldn't work for my hair... I have a lot of fine hair.. I just feel like I'd look like a greaseball with some "HEAVY" cream or balms... they just have never had any appeal to me. 



Vonnieluvs08 said:


> Spent the entire day doing my hair. I have my High School Reunion tonight and I'm trying to be fly. I did a HOT and added in some Hempseed, Rice bran and WGO oils to the preexisting mix. I cowashed with MoistPro and DC with the last of my DC mix with some extra BB (3/4 jar left) to stretch it.
> 
> I'm using my curlformers. I used CocoCream as my leave-in (kicking myself for not ordering the back up) and a lil heat protectant since I have to bonnet dry. I'm going to use a lil VF for separating the curls and pin them up in some kind of style.


 
You can still order more... she extended her sale... It's nice isn't it? I really like that coco creme.

The HS reunion... I remember mine... boy was I stressed to be hot.. 
I got there and was like are you serious... all the hot girls were no longer hot.. all the hot guys .. had 3 or 4 kids... (unmarried)....

I was worried for nothing.. but when I got there and saw that.. I had an EVEN better time.. lmao...

Enjoy dear!!!


----------



## mkd

beautyaddict1913 said:


> A true pj! Tries something once and either throws it out or makes it a staple  I do the same thing but Im gonna stop throwing things out so quickly!!


Girl, I have gone through at least 2 other jars but I put it on the back burner for a while.  This was a revisit.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> T, if it smells like *the Bee Mine poo bar, I can't do it.  I HATE THE SMELL!*



Sorry mk (i don't know how that smells), but it's definitely that Soapy Smell like we talked about like Zest or Irish Spring Bounce or something "FRESH".  

I can't describe it.

_*it does linger*_


----------



## beautyaddict1913

EllePixie said:


> Yea that's a great idea! I wonder if one of those will fit on my bathroom door...


 
Im sure it will! A friend of mine stores her toiletries in her bathroom in one of those...she has the ones with the mesh pockets...I would have preferred the mesh kind too but that was all Ann's Linens had and I just had to have one immediately


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Ain't Tearing Down My Do'



LOL! Very true. I wouldn't want my door to fall down from the weight.


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> Imma need you to STOP!
> Anywho if I make something I wouldn't let chall know it was me anyway... so yall can be clowning on you tube and making threads about me....
> 
> 
> 
> Okay out of the VERY few products I have not tried... Qhemet is one of them. It just seems like their stuff wouldn't work for my hair... I have a lot of fine hair.. I just feel like I'd look like a greaseball with some "HEAVY" cream or balms... they just have never had any appeal to me.
> 
> 
> 
> You can still order more... she extended her seal... It's nice isn't it? I really like that coco creme.
> 
> The HS reunion... I remember mine... boy was I stressed to be hot..
> I got there and was like are you serious... all the hot girls were no longer hot.. all the hot guys .. had 3 or 4 kids... (unmarried)....
> 
> I was worried for nothing.. but when I got there and saw that.. I had an EVEN better time.. lmao...
> 
> Enjoy dear!!!


I wish I had gone to my ten year reunion.  I had just had a baby 2 months ago and I wasn't quite back to my pre pregnancy weight.   I couldn't go if I wasn't 100% percent right.  If we have a 15 year reunion, i will be there stunting.  


IDareT'sHair said:


> Sorry mk (i don't know how that smells), but it's definitely that Soapy Smell like we talked about like Zest or Irish Spring Bounce or something "FRESH".
> 
> I can't describe it.
> 
> _*it does linger*_


Yes, it sounds like that same funky a$$ scent.

Where is ms Brownie?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Imma need you to STOP!
> Anywho if I make something I wouldn't let chall know it was me anyway... so yall can be clowning on you tube and making threads about me.... *



Ya'll Know Ya'll Better Come Correct or we Gon' Put Ya'll On


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> I wish I had gone to my ten year reunion.  I had just had a baby 2 months ago and I wasn't quite back to my pre pregnancy weight.   I couldn't go if I wasn't 100% percent right.  If we have a 15 year reunion, i will be there stunting.
> 
> *Yes, it sounds like that same funky a$$ scent.*
> 
> Where is ms Brownie?



Lmao, got everybody fussin, telling them how we really feel. Reminds me of this ww at work, she said when she pays her car off she is going to tell them to kiss her arse.*crying*


----------



## beautyaddict1913

*fabulosity* said:


> Okay out of the VERY few products I have not tried... Qhemet is one of them. It just seems like their stuff wouldn't work for my hair... I have a lot of fine hair.. I just feel like I'd look like a greaseball with some "HEAVY" cream or balms... they just have never had any appeal to me.


 
Im not sure how its gonna fit in my product rotation either...when I first tried the Heavy Cream I didnt think it moisturized my hair so I swapped it and ruled it out as over-hyped, now Im revisiting and I hope it works! I like the Hydrating Balm...but my hair is coarse so I need all of the moisture I can get...

I have to admit that Qhemet is one of the online vendors who's products seem to work for the majority....its funny bcuz she doesnt offer a huge array of products like HV or SSI...most people just use the buttercream and/or heavycream from Qhem.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Ain't Tearing Down My Do'


 



Okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...

But it's a great idea!

I have something like that somewhat... for shoes.. but then I had to get like 10 of em.. and was like okay.... yeah.. erm.. you might have a problem.


----------



## *fabulosity*

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Im not sure how its gonna fit in my product rotation either...when I first tried the Heavy Cream I didnt think it moisturized my hair so I swapped it and ruled it out as over-hyped, now Im revisiting and I hope it works! I like the Hydrating Balm...but my hair is coarse so I need all of the moisture I can get...
> 
> I have to admit that Qhemet is one of the online vendors who's products seem to work for the majority....its funny bcuz she doesnt offer a huge array of products like HV or SSI...most people just use the buttercream and/or heavycream from Qhem.


 
Yup... I know I've went on the site several times. And each time come up with nothing.. it's like 4 things.. but I guess if it works.. it works... people here love it... about as much as they stan for HV....


----------



## La Colocha

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Im not sure how its gonna fit in my product rotation either...when I first tried the Heavy Cream I didnt think it moisturized my hair so I swapped it and ruled it out as over-hyped, now Im revisiting and I hope it works! I like the Hydrating Balm...but my hair is coarse so I need all of the moisture I can get...
> 
> I have to admit that Qhemet is one of the online vendors who's products seem to work for the majority....its funny bcuz she doesnt offer a huge array of products like HV or SSI...most people just use the buttercream and/or heavycream from Qhem.



The heavy cream didn't work for me at first, only as a dc. I revisited and it works for me now but i have to use a small amount, less than i think i need. I will have this jar for 2 years. When i do my braids i barley dip a finger tip in it and rub it in my hands, they apply it to the section.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Thought The Heavy Cream was too heavy for me, but I revisited it during a long stretch and it worked Famously.


----------



## *fabulosity*

mkd said:


> I wish I had gone to my ten year reunion. I had just had a baby 2 months ago and I wasn't quite back to my pre pregnancy weight. I couldn't go if I wasn't 100% percent right. If we have a 15 year reunion, i will be there stunting.


 
Cosign... 
OMG.. at 20 years I might have some little kids.. and all the other folks kids will be GROWN...lmao...  

Mental note to self.. don't get preggers within 12 months of your reunion.


----------



## mkd

Fab, I liked Qhem's products but not enough to repurchase.  There is a place that sells them locally so if you decide to try don't order it online.


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> Cosign...
> OMG.. at 20 years I might have some little kids.. and all the other folks kids will be GROWN...lmao...
> 
> Mental note to self.. don't get preggers within 12 months of your reunion.


Girl, I was like I can't roll up in here and have these people talking about I was swole.  I would have been running around telling everyone, "oh i just had a baby."


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Lmao, got everybody fussin, telling them how we really feel. *



Instead of PJ's It's Mo' Like PG's (Product Gangsta's)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...
> 
> But it's a great idea!



..............................


----------



## chebaby

hi yall. i been trying to read and catch up but yall been doing a ton of talking today


----------



## chebaby

my oyin shipped today. thats what im talking about yall. and it should be here monday i hope.


----------



## Minty

FAB....that hydrating balm ain't nutting but glycerin and honey! I couldn't stand it. - got the sample in my "whatever" drawer if anyone loves it. 

I have superfine, fine and medium strands - so I def. do not have coarse hair. BUT don't sleep on the cocoa detangler. That stuff only requires a flat dime size on wet hair and a small pea on dry hair or on your edges and you are good to go. What's a trip is the cocoa detangler is not even listed as a moisturizer - its under one of the other categories. Get a sample size. 

.......now got me wishing I'd have bought some yesterday at the QB sale!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yo' Chebaby!

Okay. Now....Where is Ms. B?.........

Che, did you also get the Oyin Dew?


----------



## La Colocha

I wish i had stores around me that sold natural products. Im trying to get the guy at the bss to get with it. He has shea butter and coconut oil but that's not good enough. I told him buy a little at a time. I will buy it if no one else does.


----------



## Ltown

Beauty I like that idea too, but I have so many shoes to store I can't spare one for hair.


----------



## Minty

alright girls I'm done for the night I got to get some kinda work done. Laundry will be going to the service tomorrow cause I think I'm going to henna tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> alright girls I'm done for the night I got to get some kinda work done. Laundry will be going to the service tomorrow cause I think I'm going to henna tomorrow.



Have a Nice Evening HFlyGirl....It's been Fun!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BJ Gets Her Monnneee!  

That Girl Know How to Get PAID!

She Done Added some Extra Items to Her Sale. 

She know some of these Vendors Clowned Us with them fake sales.erplexed  

She Gon' Be Laughin' All The Way to the Bank!

:dollar:   :dollar:   :dollar:   :dollar:  :dollar:


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Keep Forgetting to Tell Ya'll how much I love that Cocosta Oil.  

I got 2 of them in my Cart, since she added these to her Cyber Sale too.

Thanks Fab for hippin' me to the Cocosta!


----------



## mkd

I want a HV grab bag.  I hope there are some left when I get to work.  I already know I will be knocked out a midnight.  If there are none left, I will know it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## mkd

T, Cocosta oil smells so good.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> BJ Gets Her Monnneee!
> 
> That Girl Know How to Get PAID!
> 
> She Done Added some Extra Items to Her Sale.
> 
> She know some of these Vendors Clowned Us with them fake sales.erplexed
> 
> *She Gon' Be Laughin' All The Way to the Bank!*
> 
> :dollar:   :dollar:   :dollar:   :dollar:  :dollar:



Cha Ching.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> I want a HV grab bag.  I hope there are some left when I get to work.  I already know I will be knocked out a midnight.  If there are none left, I will know it wasn't meant to be.



La Colocha said the Sale is from Midnight to 1 a.m. _Or While Supplies last_erplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Cha Ching*.



BJ is a very smart.  She talmbout 45% off and mess like that.

She ain't playin'.  First Her Fall Madness.  Now This ! ! !  *passes out*

That Girl is Crazy!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> La Colocha said the Sale is from Midnight to 1 a.m. _Or While Supplies last_erplexed



It said on the site for the grab bags, i don't know about the other stuff but im sure she will take it off if its oos.  I think last year they went quick too,  i don't know how long they lasted.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *It said on the site for the grab bags, *i don't know about the other stuff but im sure she will take it off if its oos.  I think last year they went quick too,  i don't know how long they lasted.



Yeah, That's What we're talkin' about those Bags!

_*i ain't gettin' none*_


----------



## bronzebomb

who is purchasing from Hairveda's Cyber Sale?


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> It said on the site for the grab bags, i don't know about the other stuff but im sure she will take it off if its oos.  I think last year they went quick too,  i don't know how long they lasted.


I saw that, I just assumed she meant midnight to one am the next morning but the grab bags went very fast last year.  She started them in the afternoon though, so I just ordered from work.


----------



## EllePixie

I wanted some Gelly from HairVeda, but I'm a little disappointed that it's only 20% off. That and last time I ordered during a sale it took me a month to get my stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> I wanted some Gelly from HairVeda, but I'm a little disappointed that it's only 20% off. That and *last time I ordered during a sale it took me a month to get my stuff.*



Well........... 

_*cough*_  Okay.....So, Now here's the Catch

_*you can't be waiting for it*_


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well...........
> 
> Okay.....Now here's the Catch
> 
> _*you can't be waiting for it*_



EXACTLY lol! Those are the sales where you gotta order a bunch of stuff, and then forget about it. So then when it finally comes it's like, SURPRISE!!!! And you're all like


----------



## rufus12

bronzebomb said:


> @Vonnie Hey Soror!
> 
> Whoa!  I'm watching the game too!  Go Florida State University, now I'm wanting MD Terps to win so we can get that BCC Championship!
> 
> I purchased the ouidad double detangling comb today.  any reviews?



Hey Soror,

       I am a BCC alumni!!!!! Go Wildcats!!! lol


----------



## mkd

bronzebomb said:


> who is purchasing from Hairveda's Cyber Sale?


I am thinking about it, I am not sure yet though.  I guess I will see how I feel that day.  I have a lot of HV stuff that I haven't even opened yet so I probably need to sit down somewhere.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

EllePixie said:


> EXACTLY lol! Those are the sales where you gotta order a bunch of stuff, and then forget about it. So then when it finally comes it's like, SURPRISE!!!! And you're all like



And....Elle.....If you really like it, you betta' have 2 jars on Hand And Not be Down to your last Jar!

Cause now 

BJ know How to Take Her time gettin' it to you!


----------



## La Colocha

Yeah bj can be slow but its cheap, i think in the fall sale my stuff took about 3 weeks total. But she is the only one who has givin me life with her sales this year, especially when trying to save money. So i don't mind the wait for the discount.


----------



## EllePixie

IDareT'sHair said:


> And....Elle.....If you really like it, you betta' have 2 jars on Hand And Not be Down to your last Jar!
> 
> Cause now
> 
> BJ know How to Take Her time gettin' it to you!



Well that's the thing...I've used it and I like it, but the glycerin isn't good in winter for me...so I don't really think it's worth it for me to buy right now and only get like $4 off ya know? I just ordered more than enough gels and stylers on Friday too!


----------



## La Colocha

bronzebomb said:


> who is purchasing from Hairveda's Cyber Sale?



If i can get on somebody's computer at work i will be there. If not i will wait until next year.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm getting some Cocasta, some grab bags, and some NoiNah butter from Hairveda. 

I only purchased from SSI and Darcys. I got tired of checking Qhems site. My bro from the city was up so he'll get me some when he can get to the store. These sales and these vendors are uninspiring.


----------



## robot.

the honey dew. :lovedrool: ohmahgawd. 

why does this smell so freaking amazing?!

i'm sorry, ya'll, but i had to just... ooh.  sale or not, i would go cop this *right now*.

i just tried a little on one section of my hair and had to spread it through my whole dang head. the smell on that stuff is divine and i can already tell the moisture is gonna be out of this world. my edges feel _amazing_. amazingly soft, and _shiny_! my curls even loosened up quite a bit (although my edges are the loosest texture of my hair), so i imagine slicking back puffs and ponys would be a *dream*!

i'm gonna steam with my honey hemp tomorrow, moisturize with the dew, and seal with the burnt sugar.  i cannot wait!

*throws money at oyin*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> the honey dew. :lovedrool: ohmahgawd.
> 
> *why does this smell so freaking amazing?!
> 
> i'm sorry, ya'll, but i had to just... ooh.*
> 
> i just tried a little on one section of my hair and had to spread it through my whole dang head. the smell on that stuff is divine and i can already tell the moisture is gonna be out of this world. my edges feel _amazing_.
> 
> i'm gonna steam with my honey hemp tomorrow, moisturize with the dew, and seal with the burnt sugar.



Not You Too Robot!

Girl.....Don't Play with Me!

Come On Ro--- Don't Be Like That!


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> Not You Too Robot!
> 
> Girl.....Don't Play with Me!
> 
> Come On Ro--- Don't Be Like That!



i'm not, Mama T, i'm not! i've already got designs to snatch up the 16 oz! 

now i got all these damn samples to get through/give up! i just wanna use this dew.

the ori products are really nice too.  thanks, T!


----------



## mkd

Damn Robot, that post just made me even more sad that I didn't order that honey dew.  I wonder if CM will get it soon, they always have a sale. 

La, I have a half jar of shea moisture DC if you want to try it.  I have to mail some stuff to Brownie this week so PM me if you want it.


----------



## EllePixie

robot. said:


> the honey dew. :lovedrool: ohmahgawd.
> 
> why does this smell so freaking amazing?!
> 
> i'm sorry, ya'll, but i had to just... ooh.  sale or not, i would go cop this *right now*.
> 
> i just tried a little on one section of my hair and had to spread it through my whole dang head. the smell on that stuff is divine and i can already tell the moisture is gonna be out of this world. my edges feel _amazing_. amazingly soft, and _shiny_! my curls even loosened up quite a bit (although my edges are the loosest texture of my hair), so i imagine slicking back puffs and ponys would be a *dream*!
> 
> i'm gonna steam with my honey hemp tomorrow, moisturize with the dew, and seal with the burnt sugar.  i cannot wait!
> 
> *throws money at oyin*



I waaaaaaant miiiiine.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> I'm getting some Cocasta, some grab bags, and some NoiNah butter from Hairveda.
> 
> I only purchased from SSI and Darcys. I got tired of checking Qhems site. My bro from the city was up so he'll get me some when he can get to the store. These sales and these vendors are uninspiring.



Hi Ms. B!

We been askin' 'bout You!:blowkiss:


----------



## bronzebomb

rufus12 said:


> Hey Soror,
> 
> I am a BCC alumni!!!!! Go Wildcats!!! lol


 
Hey Soror Rufus! Sorry about y'all at the Florida Classic, get'm next year.
There are a few Sorors up in here!

I don't need anything, but I feel like I'm leaving a gift on the table.  I'm going to say no to HairVeda; although I really want to try the Gelly and I love the Green Tea Butter with the yummy scent.  I'm down to like a corner of that.  I want the NoiNoh Butter and a few soap...but  

InN 2011 I'm trying to challenge myself to no weave or wigs.  I also want to use up my products and find my staples.  Y'all they can't "be" taking all my money on hair care products! I need some kids..or sumthin, nah, no kids!


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yo' Chebaby!
> 
> Okay. Now....Where is Ms. B?.........
> 
> Che, did you also get the Oyin Dew?


you know i did  i started to get two bottles since i like "lotions" but i stuck with one bottle to start me off.


----------



## bronzebomb

@Robot!!!!!  Girl, I told'm that it was so amazing!  I was amazed.  I sniffed it in the car on the way home.  my dogs were licking my fingers. :eatme:

I can't wait to take my twists out...but I vowed that I would keep them in for 6 weeks. 

btw, I found the extra smilies!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> the ori products are really nice too.  thanks, T!



So, even though the Restorative smells 'iffy' it was good?  I still haven't gotten around to mine yet.......

I won't start on that Golden....


----------



## mkd

Sigh, T, we are the only ones who didn't get the oyin dew.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Imma Be Posted Up on That Oyin Site!


----------



## chebaby

todayi co washed with curls tea conditioner, i think i have one more use and then its gone. it wont be a repurchase. i then did a wash and go with aveda be curly. my hair is so soft and looks amazing. i dont know why i keep forgetting about this product when it NEVER does me wrong.


----------



## mkd

chebaby said:


> todayi co washed with curls tea conditioner, i think i have one more use and then its gone. it wont be a repurchase. i then did a wash and go with aveda be curly. my hair is so soft and looks amazing. i dont know why i keep forgetting about this product when it NEVER does me wrong.


Che, Be curly is a really great product.


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> Sigh, T, we are the only ones who didn't get the oyin dew.



I didn't get it . I didn't get anything friday. Yay me


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, Be curly is a really great product.


yes it is. its great and i keep forgetting about it


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> I didn't get it . I didn't get anything friday. Yay me


I feel sad that I didn't get more stuff. 

Che, I know you have told me this before, but what do you like from ms jessie's?


----------



## La Colocha

Thanks mk, im trying to decide. Hairveda or sheamoisture. Im not getting both. I will let you know tomorrow night. I can always try sm next year when i get through more stuff.


----------



## chebaby

the curly meringue is my favorite for twists and twist outs.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> So, even though the Restorative smells 'iffy' it was good?  I still haven't gotten around to mine yet.......
> 
> I won't start on that Golden....



idk if it would be a repurchase (since i already have my staples), but i would buy again just because! i'm looking forward to using up the rest of it. 

that stuff is a new kinda funky, but it works.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> idk if it would be a repurchase (since i already have my staples), but i would buy again just because! i'm looking forward to using up the rest of it.
> 
> *that stuff is a new kinda funky, but it works.*



To Match that New Kinda Funky Attitude of Hers.....

Thank For the Review Ro--

I should go smell it.  Nah....Nvmnd.

** 

She needs to be Yo' 1st Client


----------



## Ltown

HV has not worked for me, Bronze sorry I wish I knew you wanted some  I just wasted the jelly using it up just because it did nothing for my curls. It maybe the glycerin  I could have send you mine.  I have not found a curl product yet that I like, I think I have some kinky custard sitting around too wasting.  BJ smart been reading the forums/blogs catching all the customers with grab bags from AV, Mo, and whomever else out there been @$#@#


----------



## Ltown

chebaby said:


> the curly meringue is my favorite for twists and twist outs.


 
Che are you getting MJ online or at Target? I may revisit MJ since I've never tried it fully natural. Still hunting for the right curly product.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> To Match that New Kinda Funky Attitude of Hers.....
> 
> Thank For the Review Ro--
> 
> I should go smell it.  Nah....Nvmnd.
> 
> **
> 
> She needs to be Yo' 1st Client



what happened with ori?

i hate that you guys had a bad experience... i won't purchase from them again if she leaves a bad taste in my mouth. i'm not funding someone's rudeness.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Che are you getting MJ online or at Target? I may revisit MJ since I've never tried it fully natural. Still hunting for the right curly product.



LT

Have You tried any Curl Junkie products for Curling?????


----------



## chebaby

i normally get my miss jessies on line from their site or curl mart. if im not mistaken, the kind you get from target has different ingredients. the baby buttercreme second ingredient is mineral oil when the one from on line doesnt have mineral oil until the end of the ingredient list.


----------



## Brownie518

Don't you know I forgot to go order any Curl Junkie. And I used the Rehab on Wednesday and it was great!!! Love that stuff. 

I got my Sunshine, too. Dang, that stuff is lovely. Well, its called Body Frosting now. So nice and creamy. Love it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> what happened with ori?
> 
> i hate that you guys had a bad experience... i won't purchase from them again if she leaves a bad taste in my mouth. i'm not funding someone's rudeness.



Vonnie never got her products and she wouldn't resend Nor Refund.

And with me (I had been giving Ori much Cash) and I got this Bottle of Golden Jojoba and it had like 1/3 of the product missing, i.e. it wasn't completely filled and instead of sending me another bottle, she sent me 2 ounces and she was just plain Nasty about it and tried to say it 'settled' during shipping.

I had ordered like 8-9 bottles and none of them ever came "Settled" so we went back & forth tit4tat and I still ended up with 2 ounces and poor customer service.


----------



## mkd

IDareT'sHair said:


> LT
> 
> Have You tried any Curl Junkie products for Curling?????


Ltown, you may like the coco creme light?  I haven't tried the regular one but I like the lite.  If I remember, isn't your hair fine?  

Or have you tried making flax seed gel?  It kind of reminds me of KCCC.


----------



## robot.

what!?



let me send her a flyer for an introductory 20% off my consultations... 

that was real dirty of her  i won't order again, in case she tries to pull one over on me. there are plenty other product lines. shame, because i like what i've tried so far.


----------



## mkd

Che, I didnt know ms jessie's had different target ingredients.  I was looking at the BOGO sale.  I have never used their products though.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> what!?
> 
> 
> 
> let me send her a flyer for an introductory 20% off my consultations...
> 
> that was real dirty of her  i won't order again, in case she tries to pull one over on me. there are plenty other product lines. shame, because *i like what i've tried so far.*



Me too.  She really got Vonnie.  We both Filed PayPal Disputes, but since she sent me that Raggedy 2 ounce Replacement, there was nothing I could do.

I know I ordered at least 6 of those Reconstructive Masques from her too.

That was a Grip.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Ltown, you may like the coco creme light? I haven't tried the regular one but I like the lite. If I remember, isn't your hair fine?
> 
> Or have you tried making flax seed gel? It kind of reminds me of KCCC.


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> LT
> 
> Have You tried any Curl Junkie products for Curling?????


 
Mkd who is that by She? I've used she leave it. T no I have yet to order CJ products see you all PJ pusha I'm go look now


----------



## Brownie518

I used up a Claudie's Deep Moisturizing conditioner and a jar of Avocado  & Silk. I have backups for both. 
I gave my niece some Vatika Frosting, CPR, SE Mayonnaise, CoCasta, Jasmines Nourishing, some Deep Fuel tubes, and some Njoi Herbal Hairdress. 

And, in keeping with the complete and utter irony of this thread  I can't wait to order my HV!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Mkd who is that by She? I've used she leave it. T no I have yet to order CJ products see you all PJ pusha I'm go look now



Coco Creme Lite is Curl Junkie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> *And, in keeping with the complete and utter irony of this thread  I can't wait to order my HV!!! *



The Irony and the Unmitigated Gall of those Folx in the U1 B1

Scandalous I tell You!

_*sent from my rolled eyes*_


----------



## bronzebomb

I can't figure the picture thing out...I'll get it up later.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> I used up a Claudie's Deep Moisturizing conditioner and a jar of Avocado  & Silk. I have backups for both.
> I gave my niece some Vatika Frosting, CPR, SE Mayonnaise, CoCasta, Jasmines Nourishing, some Deep Fuel tubes, and some Njoi Herbal Hairdress.
> 
> And, in keeping with the complete and utter irony of this thread  I can't wait to order my HV!!!




Ltown, this is the tutorial i used for flax seed gel but i added aloe vera gel and honey.


----------



## mkd

I can't see the pics Bronze.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Irony and the Unmitigated Gall of those Folx in the U1 B1
> 
> Scandalous I tell You!
> 
> **sent from my rolled eyes**



*Cackles*


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Irony and the Unmitigated Gall of those Folx in the U1 B1
> 
> Scandalous I tell You!
> 
> **sent from my rolled eyes**





I used the Methi Setiva set the other day and I love it more every time I use it.  My hair feels sooo good. I'll have to get more, even though its not on sale. I doubt she'll put it in a grab bag... (*hopin' BJ see this*)


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> I used the Methi Setiva set the other day and I love it more every time I use it.  My hair feels sooo good. I'll have to get more, even though its not on sale. I doubt she'll put it in a grab bag... (*hopin' BJ see this*)



If i get a bag i bet i will get that and can't use it, here is my just in case list because im waiting on target.

See im fighting with myself between the bags and what i want to get but this is pretend so

Hair or mixed bag
almond glaze
gt butter
whipped ends
sitrinillah.

But then im thinking i might get those in a bag or not. And i don't need 2 of each thing. Or i can say f it and get all the bags and all the products on saledecisions, decisions. Sings * mind blowing decisions causes head on collisions* or something like that.


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> If i get a bag i bet i will get that and can't use it, here is my just in case list because im waiting on target.
> 
> See im fighting with myself between the bags and what i want to get but this is pretend so
> 
> Hair or mixed bag
> almond glaze
> gt butter
> whipped ends
> sitrinillah.
> 
> But then im thinking i might get those in a bag or not. And i don't need 2 of each thing. Or i can say f it and get all the bags and all the products on saledecisions, decisions. Sings * mind blowing decisions causes head on collisions* or something like that.


La, maybe get the bags and the stuff you want.  Then if you get duplicates, maybe you can swap with the B1U1 ladies.


----------



## La Colocha

La Colocha said:


> If i get a bag i bet i will get that and can't use it, here is my just in case list because im waiting on target.
> 
> See im fighting with myself between the bags and what i want to get but this is pretend so
> 
> Hair or mixed bag
> almond glaze
> gt butter
> whipped ends
> sitrinillah.
> 
> But then im thinking i might get those in a bag or not. And i don't need 2 of each thing. Or i can say f it and get all the bags and all the products on saledecisions, decisions. Sings * mind blowing decisions causes head on collisions* or something like that.



And then you have to figure in shelf life * falls out*


----------



## La Colocha

mkd said:


> La, maybe get the bags and the stuff you want.  Then if you get duplicates, maybe you can swap with the B1U1 ladies.



That's a good idea, my voice of reason. Thank you. Now we won't be getting these until next year. Did someone say 3 days before christmas or after christmas? You'd think the stuff would be ready?


----------



## mkd

Last year I got my stuff a few days before Christmas.


----------



## Ltown

mkd said:


> Ltown, this is the tutorial i used for flax seed gel but i added aloe vera gel and honey.


 
The tutorial is missing?


----------



## chebaby

mkd said:


> Che, I didnt know ms jessie's had different target ingredients.  I was looking at the BOGO sale.  I have never used their products though.


i didnt at first either but i noticed mo was too high on the list. i went back home and looked at my jar and the ingredients were different. i dont know if this is for all the products but i know the baby buttercreme is different.


----------



## mkd

Ltown said:


> The tutorial is missing?


Sorry! YouTube - Do It Yourself: Homemade Natural Hair Gel with Flaxseeds


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> Beautyaddict i am stealing your idea, i don't need a inventory sheet when i can see it all in front of me. And that may even discourage me from accumulating too many products. I have seen those holders at the dollar store.



It didnt discourage me at all...and then it ripped and fell off the back of the door.


----------



## La Colocha

natura87 said:


> It didnt discourage me at all...and then it ripped and fell off the back of the door.



You tried it?Hers looks so nice. Maybe you need the one with 2 hooks on the back.


----------



## Brownie518

I'm gonna try and get at least one of each of the grab bags. Like last year, I know there will be items I don't use so I'll just gift them again. I know which ones of ya'll likes what so that will be easy.  I got some good stuff in mine last year.


----------



## natura87

La Colocha said:


> You tried it?Hers looks so nice. Maybe you need the one with 2 hooks on the back.



I had 3 hooks.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Mornin' Ladies.....

I see Ya'll Still ON them Grab Bags.....I can't wait to see what you all get in them.  

That Thai Apple Body Butter Stuff sounds wonderful.  I know BJ gon' hook that scent up right!  You know how she do it.

I just rubbed in my Homemade G.A.  Imma use this for a week or so.  Thinking about doing my hair on Tuesday, since I'll still be on vacay. 

We'll see.  I should do a Hendigo then too.

Should use up my Ori Golden Jojoba this wash day.  And maybe a tube of Nexxus Keraphix and 1 Jasmine A&S?  Not sure. But I hope to use up something.


----------



## Ltown

Good Morning!  I hope everyone's grab bag is nice too!  I use up Jasmine avacodo silk mix some other sample and wgo with it won't repurchase for a while got lots to use up.  I did a henna for 2 hrs today first in a long time, need to get some indigo and give that another try.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Good Morning!  I hope everyone's grab bag is nice too!  I use up Jasmine avacodo silk mix some other sample and wgo with it won't repurchase for a while got lots to use up.  *I did a henna for 2 hrs today first in a long time, need to get some indigo and give that another try.*



Hi Ltown!

Yeah, Ltown you should give Indigo another try. 

To get that Full Coverage even on your temples you will need to use Less Henna/ More Indigo add Salt and leave it on longer and you should be able to Fully cover those temples.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hi Ltown!
> 
> Yeah, Ltown you should give Indigo another try.
> 
> To get that Full Coverage even on your temples you will need to use Less Henna/ More Indigo add Salt and leave it on longer and you should be able to Fully cover those temples.


 
T, I can't sleep with it on I love the red overtone for the rest, so next time I'll mix a little for the temple with henna/indigo and henna for the rest. How much longer 4 hrs?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *T, I can't sleep with it on* I love the red overtone for the rest, so next time I'll mix a little for the temple with henna/indigo and henna for the rest. How much longer 4 hrs?



Nah....You know I can't sleep in product either. 

You have to do a 2 Step.  Apply the Indigo after you have your Henna Stain.  

Do not mix the 2 together, because you are attempting to go for Maximum Coverage. 

Since you say the Temples are "Stubborn" I would leave the Indigo on 3/4 hours.  But the key, for me, (to successfully cover grey) is to use _more_ Indigo & _less_ Henna, applying them Separately.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> Nah....You know I can't sleep in product either.
> 
> You have to do a 2 Step.  Apply the Indigo after you have your Henna Stain.
> 
> Do not mix the 2 together, because you are attempting to go for Maximum Coverage.
> 
> Since you say the Temples are "Stubborn" I would leave the Indigo on 3/4 hours.  But the key, for me, (to successfully cover grey) is to use _more_ Indigo & _less_ Henna, applying them Separately.


Where do you purchase your henna? I've been thinking about hennaing to add "thickness"?


----------



## Minty

I get mine from HennaSooq. T uses Hennaforhair (I believe)


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> Where do you purchase your henna? I've been thinking about hennaing to add "thickness"?



I get mine from Mehandi.com  

You know since we are relaxed, you must use Body Art Quality Henna for _Chemically Treated Hair_.  I use the one for _African American & Chemically Treated Hair._

I also noticed that ButtersnBars has BAQ Henna too and they are having a Cyber Monday Sale.  I don't need any, but if I did, I woulda' given them a try since they have it and will have it on Sale tomorrow.

Mehandi has been very helpful.  Alot of Ladies say her prices are _too expensive_, but I think it's fine for the amount of time I use it which is prolly every 6-8 weeks or whenever my Grey begins to become pronounced in certain areas.

I've only had to purchase it once or twice a year.  And I only get like 100 grams.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HFlyGirl & Americka:

Are you getting anything from HV?  And what are you getting?  IK Americka likes VF for her skin.

I decided to get:  3 Acai Berry Conditioners & 2 Cocosta Oils and I threw in an Almond Glaze.

Americka, if you haven't tried A.G. or Cocosta  You should.


----------



## Minty

I still haven't used up anything from the last sale. 

That Almond Glaze is thick thick like grease


----------



## IDareT'sHair

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I still haven't used up anything from the last sale.
> 
> *That Almond Glaze is thick thick like grease*



IK.  I Like it!

I am on that Cocosta. 
I ran out of the Acai (so I will pick that up) other than that, I am all set on HV.

Rosalind-- Have you tried HV yet?  I know you can get it there now. 

Cream Tee was telling me she has been using it.


----------



## Ltown

Did someone say Buttersnbars is having a sale?


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> HFlyGirl & Americka:
> 
> Are you getting anything from HV?  And what are you getting?  IK Americka likes VF for her skin.
> 
> I decided to get:  3 Acai Berry Conditioners & 2 Cocosta Oils and I threw in an Almond Glaze.
> 
> Americka, if you haven't tried A.G. or Cocosta  You should.


Hairveda is now available in the UK  I have always wanted to try the Almond Glaze and Cocasta oil and will try these sometime next year.  I was also tempted with the Vatika Frosting but I always have organic virgin coconut oil on hand.

What is the consistency of the Cocasta oil? Is it a light or medium/heavy oil?

Just saw your second post


----------



## Charz

My wash day is today. A 5-6 hour process.

I will shampoo with Shescentit Eucalyptus Mint Shampoo
DC with Jessicurl WDT under the steamer
Rollerset and Detangle with HV 24/7
Dry under Pibbs


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> Did someone say Buttersnbars is having a sale?



Yes!  I DID!  She is having Cyber Monday!


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> My wash day is today. A 5-6 hour process.
> 
> I will shampoo with Shescentit Eucalyptus Mint Shampoo
> DC with Jessicurl WDT under the steamer
> Rollerset and Detangle with HV 24/7
> Dry under Pibbs


 
You have a Pibbs, I would trade my steamer for that. I rarely use the steamer. I do my hair on Sunday too actually I'm under my conair dryer it's a waste but it what I got for now.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yes! I DID! She is having Cyber Monday!


 
I'm look at that site whole supplies and see what their shea mix is for my skin without fragrance. Us folks with eczema have skin like a gator in the winter.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> *Hairveda is now available in the UK  I have always wanted to try the Almond Glaze and Cocasta oil and will try these sometime next year.  I was also tempted with the Vatika Frosting but I always have organic virgin coconut oil on hand.
> 
> What is the consistency of the Cocasta oil? Is it a light or medium/heavy oil?
> *
> Just saw your second post



It's Medium Definitely not Light. 

IMHO Not As Thick as JBCO, but it isn't thin either.  It's Pretty Weighty.

Yeah, I think you should try them both.  I like that VF too.  There's nothing like the smell (that's for sure).  

I like it because it gives me a different 'Soothing' feeling from just plain CO, I guess it's the Amla & other stuff that, for me, does a little more than just plain CO.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> *I'm look at that site whole supplies and see what their shea mix is for my skin without fragrance.* Us folks with eczema have skin like a gator in the winter.



Yep.  That GTB might not be bad for that either LTown.

Lemme go look at their Shea Butter Mix.


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yep. That GTB might not be bad for that either LTown.
> 
> Lemme go look at their Shea Butter Mix.


 
They have alot of flavor mixes but not what I'm looking for. I thought they would have almond butter. I mix shea, coconut butter, evoo and almond oil for my skin. Camden has almond butter but I'll just stick with shea/coconut butter and use the oils I have so much of.


----------



## Minty

Okay so for my B1U1 sisters the IBS Hairshow is coming up in March

I got my list going now

If you want anything - get your list going, your money right and I'll make it happen for you. Since its a 3 day affair it won't be a crazy rush for me - Oh and this is a Hair and Skincare Makeup convention. 

What you can get at great prices -

*steamers, pibbs - but I suggest local p/u for these big items, I'm afraid shipping may be expensive.

*Mo product, Mo product, Mo product
*BKT
*Blow Dryers, Flat Irons, 
*Alter Ego, Rolland, and other Spanish/Italian lines
*Those skincare lines not in stores
*Blue/Red Antiaging lights for the face (forgot what they are called).

etc. etc.


----------



## Charz

Ltown said:


> You have a Pibbs, I would trade my steamer for that. I rarely use the steamer. I do my hair on Sunday too actually I'm under my conair dryer it's a waste but it what I got for now.



I love my Pibbs. I got it as a graduation present. You can come over anytime and use it! It drys my rollersets in 75 minutes.


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's Medium Definitely not Light.
> 
> IMHO Not As Thick as JBCO, but it isn't thin either.  It's Pretty Weighty.
> 
> Yeah, I think you should try them both.  I like that VF too.  There's nothing like the smell (that's for sure).
> 
> I like it because it gives me a different 'Soothing' feeling from just plain CO, I guess it's the Amla & other stuff that, for me, does a little more than just plain CO.


I think I will get the Almond Glaze and Cocasta oil towards to the end of next year then as I will want something a little heavier when it is colder, currently I am using Darcy's Madagascar Vanilla to seal.  It is so cold here in London, it is the coldest November for 25 years and it is expected to snow again for the second year running  I think we normally only get snow every 3 years or so


----------



## IDareT'sHair

rosalindb said:


> I think I will get the Almond Glaze and Cocasta oil towards to the end of next year then as I will want something a little heavier when it is colder, currently I am using Darcy's Madagascar Vanilla to seal.  It is so cold here in London, it is the coldest November for 25 years and it is expected to snow again for the second year running * I think we normally only get snow every 3 years or so*



Errr 3 Years!  Try Every 3 Hours where I am in the Winter!  

We Gets To' Up!

Yeah, I think you'd really like all of her stuff (including the Sitrinillah).  

Maybe catch her next Fall on her Fall Madness Sale and be prepared to STOCK UP HARD!


----------



## Charz

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Okay so for my B1U1 sisters the IBS Hairshow is coming up in March
> 
> I got my list going now
> 
> If you want anything - get your list going, your money right and I'll make it happen for you. Since its a 3 day affair it won't be a crazy rush for me - Oh and this is a Hair and Skincare Makeup convention.
> 
> What you can get at great prices -
> 
> *steamers, pibbs - but I suggest local p/u for these big items, I'm afraid shipping may be expensive.
> 
> *Mo product, Mo product, Mo product
> *BKT
> *Blow Dryers, Flat Irons,
> *Alter Ego, Rolland, and other Spanish/Italian lines
> *Those skincare lines not in stores
> *Blue/Red Antiaging lights for the face (forgot what they are called).
> 
> etc. etc.



Exhibitors from last year

Exhibitor List A-E | IBS NewYork

Exhibitor List F-M | IBS NewYork

Exhibitor List N-Z | IBS NewYork


----------



## Ltown

Charz said:


> I love my Pibbs. I got it as a graduation present. You can come over anytime and use it! It drys my rollersets in 75 minutes.


 
Oh thank you, my rollersetting skills still suck. I guess if I do it every week it will get better.


----------



## La Colocha

Good afternoon ladies, well target cyber sale isn't much. So i decided on my hairveda , im getting green tea butter, almond glaze and the whipped ends hydration. That's it, i want more stuff but i don't need it. Maybe if she has a sale in the spring, i still have qhemet to use up and some knot today.


----------



## Minty

Target wasn't doing anything for me this year either. I didn't do any BF shopping - I was very satisfied with that....feeling of "not needing - not wanting"

I was going to get a PS3 for the boys but decided against it also. They will be alright without another distraction.


----------



## BrownBetty

I didn't buy anything on BF. My family sucked up all my time.  I think it was the okie doke.  

I like the shoe holder for products.  I am going to get one, Thx!
I don't want anything from HV but the almond glaze.

@T - do you like the GTB? I am undecided.   I find the HV almond glaze does my hair better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

BrownBetty said:


> I didn't buy anything on BF. My family sucked up all my time.  I think it was the okie doke.
> 
> I like the shoe holder for products.  I am going to get one, Thx!
> I don't want anything from HV but the almond glaze.
> 
> *@T - do you like the GTB? I am undecided.*   I find the HV almond glaze does my hair better.



BrownBetty:  I do Like the Green Tea Butter but I think I like the Horsetail Butter Better.  

It's a little smoother.


----------



## La Colocha

Don't want to go back to work tonight. Sleepy already.. Going to rinse my braids today and moisturize with ghee and seal with softning serum. About the oyin dew, its still on the site but you can't purchase it? Or is it just the sale is over?


----------



## mkd

La Colocha said:


> Don't want to go back to work tonight. Sleepy already.. Going to rinse my braids today and moisturize with ghee and seal with softning serum. About the oyin dew, its still on the site but you can't purchase it? Or is it just the sale is over?


i think the sale is just over La.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Don't want to go back to work tonight. Sleepy already.. Going to rinse my braids today and moisturize with ghee and seal with softning serum. *About the oyin dew, its still on the site but you can't purchase it? Or is it just the sale is over?*



I picked up Mine Last Night.  I registered to get their Newsletters etc..and got an Extra 5% off.

Lemme go look.  I didn't get the BF Discount and me & MK concluded Cyber Monday was just for Gift Sets etc....so I was thinking the 20% would prolly not apply, so that's why I went ahead and copped last night.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha

You Can Still Purchase.  I just added some to an Imaginary Cart

All Products : Oyin Handmade, Nourishing Hair and Bodycare Products


----------



## La Colocha

Thanks ladies, depends on shipping i may pick it up today. Does anyone know the shelf life? Is it short like the other products? Yall know i need at least 6 months. Not really feeling the fridge thing, that is why im not going crazy with hairveda.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Thanks ladies, depends on shipping i may pick it up today. Does anyone know the shelf life? Is it short like the other products? Yall know i need at least 6 months. *Not really feeling the fridge thing*, that is why im not going crazy with hairveda.



You, Ltown & rosalind are the Shelf-Life Guru's. 

You know I don't 'care' as long as it hasn't changed colors and have little green men growing out of it.

Seriously:  I try to not keep Handmade/Natural products too unusually long. 

I have some stuff in the Fridge, i.e. MHC & Sitrinillah (and now that BnB's Hair Masque) but I don't buy much food. So it fills it up!


----------



## La Colocha

Ok shipping is $6.35 for 1 product. Idk maybe i should have gotten it on bf. I just don't think shipping should be so high. Those flat rectangular boxes can fit 2 or 3 bottles and those are $4.95 i think, here at least.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Good afternoon PJ pals...


just loggin in... Fab is not feeling so *fab* today..... My throat is on fire.. (better than last night.. ).. so I'm doing a T... DC'ing with some Okra Recon and up under the snuggie with the heater on 80.

I'm glad I don't want anything from HV. BUT... I almost got caught up in asking them to add another Oyin Dew to my order.. and I ain't even got the stuff yet.

This is why I'm crazy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ok shipping is $6.35 for 1 product. Idk maybe i should have gotten it on bf. I just don't think shipping should be so high. *Those flat rectangular boxes can fit 2 or 3 bottles and those are $4.95 i think, here at least.*



That's "Possibly" Why Bear Fruit Hair's Shipping is so Reasonable.  

They Shove those Bottles Right in those $4.95 Flat Rate Boxes.


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Ok shipping is $6.35 for 1 product. Idk maybe i should have gotten it on bf. I just don't think shipping should be so high. Those flat rectangular boxes can fit 2 or 3 bottles and those are $4.95 i think, here at least.


 
Girl I paid it.. I think for the 1 8oz bottle ... I paid $15.85... which is still better than KBB... 

MK.. it's time for us to tell the handmade lady she needs to get Oyin if this works out.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's "Possibly" Why Bear Fruit Hair's Shipping is so Reasonable.
> 
> They Shove those Bottles Right in those $4.95 Flat Rate Boxes.



I know i have shipped more stuff than 8oz and it wasn't that high. I may wait for more reviews or a discount to purchase. Let me see if there are samples. Christmas and new years is coming so it may be cheaper then.


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> Girl I paid it.. I think for the 1 8oz bottle ... I paid $15.85... which is still better than KBB...
> 
> MK.. it's time for us to tell the handmade lady she needs to get Oyin if this works out.



Que? $15 bucks lawd.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *I know i have shipped more stuff than 8oz and it wasn't that high.* I may wait for more reviews or a discount to purchase. Let me see if there are samples. Christmas and new years is coming so it may be cheaper then.



They Could actually put it in a Cushy-Envelopes and ship it for 2 DollAs'


----------



## La Colocha

Well they don't have samples so im going to hold off. I know robot likes it, i will wait to hear from yall and by then hopefully at least i can get a discount to knock down shipping. I knew i should have got it friday but i was trying to be good.


----------



## La Colocha

T did you get your second bear fruit purchase yet? I see they have a discount until the 31st of december.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Well they don't have samples so im going to hold off. I know robot likes it, i will wait to hear from yall and by then hopefully at least i can get a discount to knock down shipping. *I knew i should have got it friday but i was trying to be good.*



I woulda' gotten it. 

But didn't know about it (Friday)erplexed and it wasn't on my list especially after I got the Honey Hemp from Curlmart (20% off).

Oh well, you could sign up and get the little raggedy 5%. 

Wasn't much, but I went for it! 

You know a PJ goes HARD


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> That's "Possibly" Why Bear Fruit Hair's Shipping is so Reasonable.
> 
> They Shove those Bottles Right in those $4.95 Flat Rate Boxes.


 
I appreciated that about BFH...

Highest Shipping Rates per amount of Items Ordered

First Essential Wholesale... shipping so high I left the **** there.... It was like 50% of my total.. and I had a HUGE total.

SSI 4 items.. almost 13 I think

Christine Gant 1 item.. 7.50

Oyin 1 item.. 6.25


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> I appreciated that about BFH...
> 
> Highest Shipping Rates per amount of Items Ordered
> 
> First Essential Wholesale... shipping so high I left the **** there.... It was like 50% of my total.. and I had a HUGE total.
> 
> SSI 4 items.. almost 13 I think
> 
> Christine Gant 1 item.. 7.50
> 
> Oyin 1 item.. 6.25



Thank You Ms. POSTAL POLICE 

..............


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> I woulda' gotten it.
> 
> But didn't know about it (Friday)erplexed and it wasn't on my list especially after I got the Honey Hemp from Curlmart (20% off).
> 
> Oh well, you could sign up and get the little raggedy 5%.
> 
> Wasn't much, but I went for it!
> 
> You know a PJ goes HARD


 
What size did you get??? 
I was thinking about that double  (16 oz) for $19 or asking them to change mine to the larger one for that shipping.. that's probably what I should do. At least that way it's worth more.. I guess.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> What size did you get???
> I was thinking about that double  (16 oz) for $19 *or asking them to change mine to the larger one for that shipping.. that's probably what I should do. At least that way it's worth more.. I guess.*



Lemme Know if that works. I'd change mine too.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thank You Ms. POSTAL POLICE
> 
> ..............


 
Shooooot..
That don't make no sense.. I probably spent >50 just on getting this stuff SHIPPED!

And you know I am the shipping police.. as much as I ship out.

Small flat rate box, medium flat rate box (I can stick a whole haul in these), and large flat rate box.. (the T size...lmao)...

I hate paying shipping.

CJ was only 6.95 for shipping and I ordered a big 32 oz cleansing conditioner.


----------



## La Colocha

Ok bf hair was $4.95 for one product, now that is true shipping. T did you get your order?


----------



## rosalindb

IDareT'sHair said:


> *You, Ltown & rosalind are the Shelf-Life Guru's.
> 
> You know I don't 'care' as long as it hasn't changed colors and have little green men growing out of it.*Seriously:  I try to not keep Handmade/Natural products too unusually long.
> 
> I have some stuff in the Fridge, i.e. MHC & Sitrinillah (and now that BnB's Hair Masque) but I don't buy much food. So it fills it up!


LOL @ guru. I will use oils and butters way past their best before date if it is just for me but if I make concoctions for my friends, I do not use anything with a shelf life of less than a year

When commerical products contain water or food items I personally don't risk as by the time I see the changes any bacteria could be substantial 

I said that I would investigate re the MHC products being sold in the UK but was hesitant to post it here so I am going to send you a PM.


----------



## La Colocha

Ok bf shelf life is 1 1/2 to 2 months. Man *kicks rocks*.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Ok T,
I sent the email.. it would only be an additional 5.60... I am smoking.. I should've done that in the first place.. considering I paid 22.50 for that bottle of CG after shipping.

I am about to go on her etsy site to see if the shipping is any better.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ok bf hair was $4.95 for one product, now that is true shipping. T did you get your order?



Girl, the Bottles are Long & Skinny.  I bet she could get 3 in one Flat Rate.

Yes, It shipped on the 23rd and it was here when I got here on Friday Night.

I actually had 2 orders from her that came that day.  So, the order that I put in during BF is my 4th Order. 

I got the Shea & Almond DC'er and the Ayurvedic Scalp Cream.

I think the Red Wine Shine Conditioning Rinse and something else.  

Especially since she is running her Sale until December 31st, which was a very, very Smart Move for a vendor trying to get established.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Ok T,
> I sent the email.. it would only be an additional 5.60... I am smoking.. I should've done that in the first place.. *considering I paid 22.50 for that bottle of CG after shipping.*
> 
> I am about to go on her etsy site to see if the shipping is any better.



Lemme know about that too (because that's what I paid for 1 8 ounce jar of Herbal Hair Butter).


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Ok bf shelf life is 1 1/2 to 2 months. Man *kicks rocks*.



Are you saying Bear Fruit Hair's Shelf Life is a Month & a Half


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Are you saying Bear Fruit Hair's Shelf Life is a Month & a Half



Yes maam that is all that she can garauntee(sp), which is fair and i appreciate her telling the truth, they may go longer. She has her products as natural as possible but i can't risk molding. I already had that experience with one vendor and that ish was nasty. I use my products on my baby too and can't do it. She uses fruit , water, oils and butters but her preservative may not be strong enough. She recommends putting them in the fridge .


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Ok bf shelf life is 1 1/2 to 2 months. Man *kicks rocks*.


 

WHAT?!!!!

Time for me to order some more optiphen and germall... dammit should've got more during coastal scents sale.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Yes maam that is all that she can garauntee(sp), which is fair and i appreciate her telling the truth, they may go longer.* She has her products as natural as possible but i can't risk molding. I already had that experience with one vendor and that ish was nasty. I use my products on my baby too and can't do it. *She uses fruit , water, oils and butters but her preservative may not be strong enough. She recommends putting them in the fridge .*





Lawd..

*runs to put BFH in the Fridge*

I got more conditioner in there than Food!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> WHAT?!!!!
> 
> Time for me to order some more *optiphen and germall*...



LaColocha --- You Got this Girl Speaking in Tongues


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Lemme know about that too (because that's what I paid for 1 8 ounce jar of Herbal Hair Butter).


 
Shipping on her etsy site is 5.00.

Shall you do the honors.. or shall I???? 
(Email her!)


----------



## rosalindb

La Colocha said:


> Yes maam that is all that she can garauntee(sp), which is fair and i appreciate her telling the truth, they may go longer. She has her products as natural as possible but i can't risk molding. I already had that experience with one vendor and that ish was nasty. I use my products on my baby too and can't do it. She uses fruit , water, oils and butters but her preservative may not be strong enough. She recommends putting them in the fridge .


Are you able to see anywhere on her site what preservative she uses as on the product ingredients listed online it just states preservative for each one


----------



## La Colocha

rosalindb said:


> Are you able to see anywhere on her site what preservative she uses as on the product ingredients listed online it just states preservative for each one



It says the preservatives we use a combination of  phenoxyethanol (bactericide) and caprylyl glycol( antimicrobal moisturizer) provides protection against microbial growth in all ph levels, paraben and formalda whatever free. I found it in f&q on the bottom of the site.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Shipping on her etsy site is 5.00.*
> 
> Shall you do the honors.. or shall I????
> (Email her!)



I checked. My Shipping was 5 Bucks!


----------



## Minty

I love love the color mix I put together for the henna. Thank goodness I weighed everything so I can replicate. I think I may put a clear gloss on too. 

I'm also 2 weeks post so I believe that had something to do with it also.

Right now under the steamer with Keras. nutri. Now I'm wondering if I have the desire to rollerset too - I have a heavy gym session tomorrow.


----------



## La Colocha

I need a little help with time zones. hairveda is 2 hours or 1 from central time.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I need a little help with time zones. *hairveda is 2 hours or 1 from central time.*



Where is she?  DC/MD/VA area right? That's EST.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I may try that "As I Am" in a coupla' weeks.


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where is she?  DC/MD/VA area right? That's EST.



Yes but i need to know the time for me, if her sale starts at midnight would it be 10 or 11 for me? Im in central time. i know ny is 2 hours but it cuts off at a certain point.


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Yes but i need to know the time for me, if her sale starts at midnight would it be 10 or 11 for me? Im in central time. i know ny is 2 hours but it cuts off at a certain point.


 
Same as NY LC...

I can't believe you're gonna stay up for this... 

Y'all I am getting WEAKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK over here for them "asian" (As I Am Naturally) products... (because that's all I see when I look at the website..lmao)


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> I may try that "As I Am" in a coupla' weeks.



Maybe you should wait for them to work out the kanks first. We don't know nothing about them.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

It's an Hour.  Right? I'm EST and it's 5:29 *per my computer* 

So, is it 4:29 there right?

1 Hour.


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> Same as NY LC...
> 
> I can't believe you're gonna stay up for this...
> 
> Y'all I am getting WEAKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK over here for them "asian" (As I Am Naturally) products... (because that's all I see when I look at the website..lmao)



Girl i will be at work, you sure its 2 hours because qhem was 1 hour and she is in florida. I don't want to miss the sale.


----------



## Minty

y'all are a mess! BJ better give up some good goody bags for you ladies.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> I may try that "As I Am" in a coupla' weeks.


 
I'm thinking about now because lord knows when the masses descend upon them.. (especially with stuff for $8!!!) you might not get it until 2011. 

I got a $45 cart.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *Maybe you should wait for them to work out the kanks first. We don't know nothing about them*.



Girl, What Kanks They Got!  

....................... 

Chile, You Done Gave the Folx a Case of the Kanks

Good Point Tho'.  Like me Sitting up here with all this Fruit 

And got to get rid of it in a coupla' weeks


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> It's an Hour.  Right? I'm EST and it's 5:29 *per my computer*
> 
> So, is it 4:29 there right?
> 
> 1 Hour.



Yep it is, so the sale will start for me at 11:00 pm?


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Girl i will be at work, you sure its 2 hours because qhem was 1 hour and she is in florida. I don't want to miss the sale.


 
If NY is 2 hrs for you.. then so is FL... 

I don't know what time they on.... but NY and FL are on the same time zones right... EST...


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> If NY is 2 hrs for you.. then so is FL...
> 
> I don't know what time they on.... but NY and FL are on the same time zones right... EST...



I think they are but it splits at a certain line.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *I'm thinking about now* because lord knows when the masses descend upon them.. (especially with stuff for $8!!!) you might not get it until 2011.
> 
> I got a $45 cart.



I betta' Help BJ Make That Car Note First


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yep it is, so the sale will start for me at 11:00 pm?



You Are 1 Hour Behind me and I am on EST.

Who Office you Sneakin' Into?


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> I betta' Help BJ Make That Car Note First


 
Bye BJ... 
Her car is paid off from yall...
I'm on to Asian.. I like the ingredients.. but why is the coconut cowash in a jar.. I want that to be a in a bottle if it's a "poo alternative"....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Bye BJ...
> *Her car is paid off from yall...
> *I'm on to Asian.. I like the ingredients.. but why is the coconut cowash in a jar.. I want that to be a in a bottle if it's a "poo alternative"....



Imma Get Some, But I got to Pay Da' Pusha' 1st!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> You Are 1 Hour Behind me and I am on EST.
> 
> Who Office you Sneakin' Into?



The supervisor or the maintenance guys.

Fab you better wait on that asian stuff no matter how good it looks.


----------



## robot.

*fabulosity* said:


> Bye BJ...
> Her car is paid off from yall...
> I'm on to *Asian.*. I like the ingredients.. but why is the coconut cowash in a jar.. I want that to be a in a bottle if it's a "poo alternative"....



wass dis?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> *The supervisor or the maintenance guys*.
> 
> Fab you better wait on that asian stuff no matter how good it looks.



Girl, I don't Blame You. 

Roll On Up In there and Cop Yo' Stuff!


----------



## Ltown

What are you all ordering now? Part of FL is on central time and that is the part on the west mostly near Panama City, so don't now where Qhem is. 

I'm @#@ at the henna it has my hair dark as china black, my natural hair is med brown and with all the dying I've been doing I had some red over tone. No more Resha


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, I don't Blame You.
> 
> Roll On Up In there and Cop Yo' Stuff!



Mmmhhmm be like user:, i need help paying for this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> wass dis?




As I Am Naturally


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> Mmmhhmm be like user:, i need help paying for this.


 
oh em gee.....
LC... not for some HV...lol..............
Curl Junkie for sure..lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Mmmhhmm be like user:, *i need help paying for this*.



Girl....You Betta' Spray on Some of that Perfume You Got and Go in there and Collect Your Christmas Gifts.


----------



## La Colocha

Robot, don't get no asian stuff either. Yall my girls, hold on a bit and see i wouldn't tell you nothing i wouldn't do myself.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Robot, don't get no asian stuff either. Yall my girls, hold on a bit and see i wouldn't tell you nothing i wouldn't do myself.



I want that Coconut Co-Wash Stuff & a Hair Milk.  

But I ain't gettin' nothing, till I take care of BJ!

I'll wait for Fab to Get & Give Her Review Or Robot. ...............


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> oh em gee.....
> LC... not for some HV...lol..............
> *Curl Junkie for sure.*.lol.



That too, girl dem mens make more than anybody, pockets are deeeeep i want a 2010 malibu, its malibu barbie **** lmao. lol



IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl....You Betta' Spray on Some of that Perfume You Got and Go in there and Collect Your Christmas Gifts.



Give em some mark jacobs lola and make them draws drop lmao, don't tell my husband.


----------



## Pompous Blue

La Colocha said:


> I think they are but it splits at a certain line.


Yes, it does. I'm in NW Florida and we're CST. From Tallahassee east they're EST as is the rest of the state. So a small part of FL is CST, the rest is EST. 

This has been a pet-peeve of mine. Why don't they give the time zone in the sales announcements? 12AM EST is 11PM CST for me. If people who are in the CST didn't know this, then they would miss the crucial 1st hr of the sale and the grab bags.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Give em some mark jacobs lola and make them draws drop lmao, don't tell my husband.



Switch right on up in there and get them Products!


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Switch right on up in there and get them Products!



With a lil shimmie and shake. Naw but i will be at somebody's computer.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> With a lil shimmie and shake. Naw but i will be at somebody's computer.



Chile....You need to be.  BJ  Gots to Get Paid Her Monnnee 

Don't forget, I am off Mon & Tues so we'll get to chat!


----------



## Pompous Blue

La Colocha said:


> Robot, don't get no asian stuff either. Yall my girls, hold on a bit and see i wouldn't tell you nothing i wouldn't do myself.


That's some great advice!

I'm taking a seat back and watching. I'll wait on reviews and may think about ordering from them during next year's BF sales.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I was Just on ButtersnBars Site, Their Sale Starting Cyber Monday will also last for 1 month.


----------



## La Colocha

Pompous Blue said:


> That's some great advice!
> 
> I'm taking a seat back and watching. I'll wait on reviews and may think about ordering from them during next year's BF sales.



Yep and no offense to op because she seems really nice but this is a new place, let them get settled and get some reviews and feedback going first that's all. Being a new place there maybe some challenges and things to work out and we don't want to get caught up in that and have a negative view about them before they even get started good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Where the Debil is Che?

Okay she was on a bit last night, but she's been gone all day today. 

I am getting worried.....

Okay Now Che...Where You At?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Yep and no offense to op because she seems really nice but this is a new place, let them get settled and get some reviews and feedback going first that's all. Being a new place there maybe some challenges and things to work out *and we don't want to get caught up in that and have a negative view about them before they even get started good.*



Yeah, Cause you know we'll bust them out

Robot: Where them Fliers At?

Fab:  You Betta' Wait.  

I don't want to Hear It!


----------



## *fabulosity*

LC, I know you're right. 
But the PJ devil in me placed an order.

I'll be the guinea for this one. Prices were good. Packaging was good. I've ordered from far shadier places... lmao.. Caramocal joy... anyone??? 

Plus they seem like an incorporated business. I'll bite. 

Will let you guys know how it turns out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> LC, I know you're right.
> But the PJ devil in me placed an order.
> 
> I'll be the guinea for this one. Prices were good. Packaging was good. I've ordered from far shadier places... lmao.. Caramocal joy... anyone???
> 
> Plus they seem like an incorporated business. I'll bite.
> 
> Will let you guys know how it turns out.



Glad You Didn't Blame it on the Spirit of "T" Got in Yo' Fingers Again.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Glad You Didn't Blame it on the Spirit of "T" Got in Yo' Fingers Again.


 
Umm that goes for whole weekend's purchases... 

Just so you know... 

The spirit is still in me...

insert ghost .gif here...  



But I'm off hair products in 2011... I'll spend the year using up and swapping.. I'm moving on to skin care and back to health... Make up was 2009... hair was revisited in 2010... and 2011 will be dedicated to refining my skin and body.


----------



## *fabulosity*

La Colocha said:


> That too, girl dem mens make more than anybody, pockets are deeeeep i want a 2010 malibu, its malibu barbie **** lmao. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Give em some mark jacobs lola and make them draws drop lmao, don't tell my husband.


 

I love lola....... I am ordering the fragrance dupe from a scent place for my homemade body butter!!! 

DH loves flowerbomb by Viktor and Rolf (already ordered that fragrance oil dupe)... still ain't gonna tell yall the name of my products when they get released... lmao.... 

Re-laughing at CheVeda and *Fab* Junkie..  lol.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> Umm that goes for whole weekend's purchases...
> 
> *Just so you know...
> 
> The spirit is still in me...
> *
> insert ghost .gif here...



Girl.....You Crazy

Don't be Blaming Me.

But We're >>HERE<<  In 2011 I think Imma Focus on Healthy Stuff.


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> As I Am Naturally



excellent return policy? professional website? great prices? no humectants?

noooooo!

*clicks away*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well, I placed My Order for As I Am Naturally. *don't judge*  

Fab made some very Convincing Points, since she got the PJ Spirit running through her entire being this weekend.

I got:

2 Coconut Co-Washes
1 Double Butter*or something like that*

Yeah.....I'm still hangin' on to BJ's monneeee


----------



## mkd

*fabulosity* said:


> Umm that goes for whole weekend's purchases...
> 
> Just so you know...
> 
> The spirit is still in me...
> 
> insert ghost .gif here...
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm off hair products in 2011... I'll spend the year using up and swapping.. I'm moving on to skin care and back to health... Make up was 2009... hair was revisited in 2010... and 2011 will be dedicated to refining my skin and body.


I am kind of into healthcare now but I am about to get into make up. I think I am over hair.  But then again I have buyers remorse for NOT buying more during BF so I don't know.


----------



## robot.

robot. said:


> excellent return policy? professional website? great prices? no humectants?
> 
> noooooo!
> 
> *clicks away*



flat rate shipping!? FREE shipping over $35 (which is nothing)!?

**dies**


----------



## fattyfatfat

I'm interested in that coconut co-wash!!!!!




IDareT'sHair said:


> Well I placed My Order for As I Am Naturally. *don't judge*
> 
> Fab made some very Convincing Points, since she got the PJ Spirit running through her entire being this weekend.
> 
> I got:
> 
> 2 Coconut Co-Washes
> 1 Double Butter*or something like that*
> 
> Yeah.....I'm still hangin' on to BJ's monneeee


----------



## *fabulosity*

The return policy SEALED the deal. 

ASIAN's gonna get they money.....


----------



## robot.

that shipping! finally, a company not tryna get over with the shipping!

nine dollars when you know dayum well you can ship something flat rate? oh hayle naw.


----------



## bronzebomb

I spent my Hairveda money on a dozen crabs!

So BFH shelf life is only 6 weeks?  

T, you placed 4 orders????  OK...I'mma haf to come to your house and cop a few items.


----------



## *fabulosity*

I wanted to try the moisture milk and the double butter and the hydration elation (which wasn't out yet)... but I was being conservative by not getting a product for over $15 ... 
I got the coconut cowash, the cleansing pudding, twisting cream, and the leave in.. (as I am a leave in junkie)....


----------



## La Colocha

Gone for a few and yall gone on. Well rinsed my hair and moisturized with ghee and softning serum. Im not going to throw the bb moisturizer out. I can use it for a prepoo since it sits on top of the hair or a wash day,day before moisturizer. I usually don't like to waste product if im about to wash my hair and this will work for it. Can't beat 2 bucks and its not horrible, its just not what i need through the week. Also going out to find my shoe/product holder to organize my products.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I spent my Hairveda money on a dozen crabs!
> 
> *So BFH shelf life is only 6 weeks? *
> 
> T, you placed 4 orders????  OK...I'mma haf to come to your house and cop a few items.



Girl, Imma hafta' move that stuff to the Fridge.  Still sitting here trippin' on that 6 weeks.

I'll move it up in the rotation w/MHC.


----------



## La Colocha

bronzebomb said:


> I spent my Hairveda money on a dozen crabs!
> 
> So BFH shelf life is only 6 weeks?
> 
> T, you placed 4 orders????  OK...I'mma haf to come to your house and cop a few items.



6 weeks or longer if you place it in the fridge.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Fab, Robot:

Did ya'll check the Shelf-Life on As I Am Naturally? 

I didn't even think about it.  But then again, I never do erplexed


----------



## mkd

I hope the Asian line keeps that good return policy.


----------



## Charz

robot. said:


> excellent return policy? professional website? great prices? no humectants?
> 
> noooooo!
> 
> *clicks away*


----------



## La Colocha

T be careful with these product and your scalp, they have a lot of citrus in them.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Fab, Robot:
> 
> Did ya'll check the Shelf-Life on As I Am Naturally?
> 
> I didn't even think about it. But then again, I never do erplexed


 
It had preservatives... I believe.. if not; I got my own back....  

ooh "obsessed" is on Stars.. y'all know how I feel about Bey.. but 
Idris... come to mama...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

First One to TEST THE CUSTOMER SERVICE

Okay, So here goes:  I meant to order 2 Coconut Co-Washes, but I ended up with 3.  

I just e-mailed them to ask them to Swap one out for the Hair Milk (same price) So......awaiting a reply.

This will separate the Men from the Boys.  Although, it's not a 'big deal' how will it be handled?

I'll keep ya'll posted.

WWOD  = "What Would Ori Do"


----------



## robot.

IDareT'sHair said:


> First One to TEST THE CUSTOMER SERVICE
> 
> Okay, So here goes:  I meant to order 2 Coconut Co-Washes, but I ended up with 3.
> 
> I just e-mailed them to ask them to Swap one out for the Hair Milk (same price) So......awaiting a reply.
> 
> This will separate the Men from the Boys.  Although, it's not a 'big deal' how will it be handled?
> 
> I'll keep ya'll posted.
> 
> WWOD  = "What Would Ori Do"



*fangas crossed!*


----------



## Ltown

Where do you all find these vendors?


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> First One to TEST THE CUSTOMER SERVICE
> 
> Okay, So here goes: I meant to order 2 Coconut Co-Washes, but I ended up with 3.
> 
> I just e-mailed them to ask them to Swap one out for the Hair Milk (same price) So......awaiting a reply.
> 
> This will separate the Men from the Boys. Although, it's not a 'big deal' how will it be handled?
> 
> I'll keep ya'll posted.
> 
> WWOD = "What Would Ori Do"


 
Ori would be like *&(*[email protected]_(@_( #*#(#*(8

 

And then post a note about the eventualities of why she had to cuss you out.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> Where do you all find these vendors?



From a post on the forum, i just can't do it.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Ltown said:


> Where do you all find these vendors?


 
I got a targeted advertisement 

(FROM TERRI QUEEN PRODUCT JUNKIE)


----------



## bronzebomb

where do i get optiphan or germall???  i need to preserve my products!


----------



## Pompous Blue

Ltown said:


> Where do you all find these vendors?


 http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...ew-natural-hair-product-line-has-arrived.html



La Colocha said:


> From a post on the forum, i just can't do it.


Me, either. Fab and T purchased. They're the guinea pigs....


----------



## *fabulosity*

bronzebomb said:


> where do i get optiphan or germall??? i need to preserve my products!


 
Most of the base places have them.

wholesalesupplies plus
ingredientstodiefor.com

I believe coastal scents has some too...

Girl..... when I mixed up that "kimmaytube" leave in... I knew I had to put something in it.. because I wasn't taking it in and out of the fridge when I wanted to use it...


----------



## Pompous Blue

bronzebomb said:


> where do i get optiphan or germall??? i need to preserve my products!


Liquid Germall Plus
Liquid Germall Plus - Lotioncrafter LLC


----------



## *fabulosity*

Umm... 
I don't see the big deal.
None of these places are known until SOMEBODY purchases from them? 
What makes this different from Bear Fruit, Amaka, Claudie, Darcy's, HV, AfroVeda, Karen's, etc.. etc...

Maybe I'm missing it. Professional website. Professional products, good ingredients...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Yeah, So, _The Spirit of Fabulousness_ Brought to my Attention and reminded me, that I have ordered from Shadier Looking Vendors in the past and I had to agree, I have placed orders from Folx whose Sites etc....were less than professional looking (and gave them 'a chance') 

*I Won't Say No Names* So, I felt it was my Duty to give them a shout out & see what they about.

At the time, it made a lot of sense.


----------



## *fabulosity*

IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah, So, _The Spirit of Fabulousness_ Brought to my Attention and reminded me, that I have ordered from Shadier Looking Vendors in the past and I had to agree, I have placed orders from Folx whose Sites etc....were less than professional looking (and gave them 'a chance')
> 
> *I Won't Say No Names* So, I felt it was my Duty to give them a shout out & see what they about.
> 
> At the time, it made a lot of sense.


 
LMAO.. 
I said names.. and I think I mighta forgot some....

Mozeke (anyone who is giving Asian the side eye and purchased from this place gets a side eye from me)

Bee Mine...etc.. 

I could go on... lol.. I just want to know what y'all see that I don't..lol.


----------



## Pompous Blue

You're good, Fab....I just don't have any place for these products in my reggie....And they seem they're going to be in business for a long time, so no rushing on my part. I wanna read your review. 'Cause if this is a line capitalizing on the "Natural Trend", then I hope more companies take notice and pay attention which hopefully will drive the prices down.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Which place do you need to order from a Fotki or send them a message on Facebook or Twitter???  I know that's one of the spots... that I wouldn't order from.. lmao.

I guess to each their own.


----------



## *fabulosity*

Pompous Blue said:


> You're good, Fab....I just don't have any place for these products in my reggie....And they seem they're going to be in business for a long time, so no rushing on my part. I wanna read your review. 'Cause if this is a line capitalizing on the "Natural Trend", then I hope more companies take notice and pay attention which hopefully will drive the prices down.


 
I'm a PJ...
There's always space in my regi.. as long as I got some hair to put it on ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *I just want to know what y'all see that I don't..lol.*



Well, the ordering experience was very pleasant.  Easy to navigate and it was a smooth transaction.

I didn't have to look for 'stuff' to Check-Out and guess where to complete the Order.   

It is laid out very nicely and easy to get through. Very Visually Appealing.

I got a nice looking receipt of Purchase.  Very Nice Experience Indeed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

*fabulosity* said:


> *Which place do you need to order from a Fotki or send them a message* on Facebook or Twitter???  I know that's one of the spots... that I wouldn't order from.. lmao.
> 
> I guess to each their own.



Hmp.

I AIN'T TELLIN' YOU!


----------



## Pompous Blue

I hope they don't pull an Afrovedagate on us and raise their prices through the stratosphere.....They get popular, think they got us hooked and BAMMM! Raise the prices.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, the Bottles are Long & Skinny.  I bet she could get 3 in one Flat Rate.
> 
> Yes, It shipped on the 23rd and it was here when I got here on Friday Night.
> 
> *I actually had 2 orders from her that came that day.  So, the order that I put in during BF is my 4th Order.*
> 
> I got the Shea & Almond DC'er and the Ayurvedic Scalp Cream.
> 
> I think the Red Wine Shine Conditioning Rinse and something else.
> 
> Especially since she is running her Sale until December 31st, which was a very, very Smart Move for a vendor trying to get established.



...your 4th??? 

Whats the consistency of the Ayurvedic Scalp Cream? I have that in my cart. Along with a few DCs...


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmp.
> 
> I AIN'T TELLIN' YOU!


 We all KNOW!!! LOL!!!!

Isn't her website suppose to be up and running around the 1st of Dec?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> ...your 4th???
> 
> *Whats the consistency of the Ayurvedic Scalp Cream? I have that in my cart.* Along with a few DCs...



That's my BF Order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> We all KNOW!!! LOL!!!!
> 
> Isn't her website suppose to be up and running around the 1st of Dec?



Hursh Blue


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Hey Brownie:  I bet it's Milky. 

Because if I'm not mistaken, doesn't all of her things come in those Bottles?  

It may come in a Jar, because she offers a Scalp Butter as well.  I can't imagine stuff like that coming in a Bottle.erplexed


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> First One to TEST THE CUSTOMER SERVICE
> 
> Okay, So here goes:  I meant to order 2 Coconut Co-Washes, but I ended up with 3.
> 
> I just e-mailed them to ask them to Swap one out for the Hair Milk (same price) So......awaiting a reply.
> 
> This will separate the Men from the Boys.  Although, it's not a 'big deal' how will it be handled?
> 
> I'll keep ya'll posted.
> 
> *WWOD  = "What Would Ori Do"*


----------



## Brownie518

*fabulosity* said:


> I'm a PJ...
> *There's always space in my regi.. as long as I got some hair to put it on* ...



  This!!! The battle cry of a diehard PJ!!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> * This!!! The battle cry of a diehard PJ!!! *



Ain't It?

Girl....That Fab is a Mess!

There's Always Hair Fo' 1 Mo'


----------



## Brownie518

I'm sitting here at work, all types of hungry!!! I'm all set to order my grab bags, though. Last year, I got good stuff. I'm glad she added CoCasta to the sale. I definitely need more of that. I need to go double check so I'm quick on the trigger at 11.59....


----------



## rufus12

Brownie518 said:


> I'm sitting here at work, all types of hungry!!! I'm all set to order my grab bags, though. Last year, I got good stuff. I'm glad she added CoCasta to the sale. I definitely need more of that. I need to go double check so I'm quick on the trigger at 11.59....



@Brownie518,
      Do tell, what did you get in your Hairveda Grab bags last year ? Maybe I'll order two.........


----------



## La Colocha

*fabulosity* said:


> Umm...
> I don't see the big deal.
> None of these places are known until SOMEBODY purchases from them?
> What makes this different from Bear Fruit, Amaka, Claudie, Darcy's, HV, AfroVeda, Karen's, etc.. etc...
> 
> Maybe I'm missing it. Professional website. Professional products, good ingredients...



I was just trying to help out, but you won't hear no more about if from me.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I was just trying to help out, but you won't hear no more about if from me.



We'll Find out Soon. Prayerfully, everything will turn out okay for Me & Fab


----------



## natura87

I just got off of work and I am pooped. I will just finish up these braids moisturize, seal with VF and head to bed.


----------



## Americka

IDareT'sHair said:


> HFlyGirl & Americka:
> 
> Are you getting anything from HV?  And what are you getting?  IK Americka likes VF for her skin.
> 
> I decided to get:  3 Acai Berry Conditioners & 2 Cocosta Oils and I threw in an Almond Glaze.
> 
> Americka, if you haven't tried A.G. or Cocosta  You should.


I would love to get some VF, but LouAna's CO does the trick. I am really tempted to do the grab bag, but I'll pass this time. 

T, I cannot wait for your review on the "As I Am Naturally" products. That Double Buttercream sounds delicious.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Where the Debil is Che?
> 
> Okay she was on a bit last night, but she's been gone all day today.
> 
> I am getting worried.....
> 
> Okay Now Che...Where You At?



im here trying to catch up. seems like there is a new hair line? and its called asian just joking lmao. but the names of the products look good but ill pass.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Americka said:


> I would love to get some VF, but *LouAna's CO* does the trick. I am really tempted to do the grab bag, but I'll pass this time.
> 
> *T, I cannot wait for your review on the "As I Am Naturally" products. That Double Buttercream sounds delicious.*



I can't thank you enough for this! @1st Bolded It was a Life Saver during my Corrective. 

I heavily coated my previously relaxed hair and it worked great.  LOVE IT. (I'm still on my 1st jar) 

That's Some Good Stuff Right There.

I can't wait to try it out. @2nd Bolded.


----------



## Brownie518

Looks like everybody bounced. I was gonna ask if anyone was getting anything on Cyber Monday. 

Hey, Che!! I found a box!!


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Looks like everybody bounced. I was gonna ask if anyone was getting anything on Cyber Monday.
> 
> Hey, Che!! I found a box!!



Only from hairveda, gt butter, ag and whipped ends. If the discount is good on these i may snag a hair grab bag. Im not spending more than $40.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

chebaby said:


> im here trying to catch up. seems like there is a new hair line? and its called asian just joking lmao. but the names of the products look good but ill pass.



Girl, Don't Scare Me Like That!  I was like:  Lawd Where is Che?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> Looks like everybody bounced. *I was gonna ask if anyone was getting anything on Cyber Monday. *



I am Getting 3 Acai Phyto Berry DC'ers and 2 Cocosta Oils (maybe 3) and 1 Almond Glaze


----------



## Brownie518

La Colocha said:


> Only from hairveda, gt butter, ag and whipped ends. If the discount is good on these i may snag a hair grab bag. Im not spending more than $40.



 Sounds good. I tried to limit my totals, too. Especially for all this hair stuff I don't really need. I am getting 2 CoCasta oils, a Methi Set, and one of each of the grab bags.  Last year I got quite a few things that I used as stocking stuffers. I want some soaps and butters for my sis and mother. 

ETA-I hope she puts some of those scented body oils in there, too!!


----------



## mkd

I want one hair grab bag and maybe the almond glaze and maybe a sintrinillah.  But only if i can stay up and order.


----------



## chebaby

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, Don't Scare Me Like That!  I was like:  Lawd Where is Che?


girl i had the itis from yesterday. thats when we had thanksgiving and i ate myself into a loooong sleep  then today i went to look for my camera. thank gawd they were sold out because my job messing around with my vaca checknono: they trying to make me crazy.

i just got finished twisting my hair in medium twists with some butter. im going to wear it pined up all week.
i used up my curls ecstasy conditioner today.


----------



## Brownie518

Che, what kind of camera are you getting? I know you said something about it coming up to about 7 large!!


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Looks like everybody bounced. I was gonna ask if anyone was getting anything on Cyber Monday.
> 
> Hey, Che!! I found a box!!


heeeeeeeyyyyyyy brownie lol. thanx lady.


----------



## chebaby

Brownie518 said:


> Che, what kind of camera are you getting? I know you said something about it coming up to about 7 large!!


well it was only going to be 700 because of the warranty but best buy and ritz camera is much cheaper. it was penn camera that wanted all thatmoney that they aint gonna get from me
i want the nikon D3000.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I got a Shipping Notice for my MyHoneyChild today.

I think 2011 will be a different year for all of us.  Less of a Focus on Buying Products. 

I know it will be for me.  Imma concentrate on really using stuff up the 1st of the Year. (For Real).

_*don't ya'll say nothing....i'm serious*_


----------



## chebaby

surprisingly i may order some hv. i want to try the acai conditioner and i wouldnt mind some almond glaze.


----------



## robot.

i kissed my bottle of hair dew.  twice.


----------



## Brownie518

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got a Shipping Notice for my MyHoneyChild today.
> 
> I think 2011 will be a different year for all of us.  Less of a Focus on Buying Products.
> 
> I know it will be for me.  Imma concentrate on really using stuff up the 1st of the Year. (For Real).
> 
> _*don't ya'll say nothing....i'm serious*_



Girl, you know its gonna be time for another straight up No Buy, don't you??? I think January would be a good time. We should be all stocked up by then. (as if we aren't now )


----------



## La Colocha

Brownie518 said:


> Girl, you know its gonna be time for another straight up No Buy, don't you??? I think January would be a good time. We should be all stocked up by then. (as if we aren't now )



Im going on one until april unless i run out of something, i don't know how long i made it last year. But shooting for the goal next year.


----------



## mkd

robot. said:


> i kissed my bottle of hair dew.  twice.


I am so jelly!  Fab, I am waiting for your review before I order.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> *i kissed my bottle of hair dew*.  twice.



 Ro, I'm glad you're enjoying having us droolin' all over our Keyboards.


----------



## bronzebomb

robot. said:


> i kissed my bottle of hair dew.  twice.


lol, why???


----------



## Charz

Iz hot unda dis drya!


----------



## robot.

bronzebomb said:


> lol, why???



i started grinning like a fool when i sniffed it.  it spreads so easily and my curls look _amazing_. shiny, juicy, and perfectly defined - springy and coily, without _looking defined_. i like a little frizz and untamed-ness. 

steaming up and upping my moisturizing to twice a day has done Izzy well! she feels amazing now! no more cracklies and much less tangles! my roots look so thick and delicious.


----------



## robot.

oh, and i have i told ya'll of my latest plan?

T knows i caint leave my head alone,  
but i know she'll punish me if i do another big chop, so once the semester lets out, i'm gonna trim the blonde and just dye again. this time, i won't bleach, so i'm not worried about dryness or anything.

besides, with my steamers and staples, dryness don't stand no kinda chance!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> oh, and i have i told ya'll of my latest plan?
> 
> *T knows i caint leave my head alone,
> but i know she'll punish me if i do another big chop, so once the semester lets out, i'm gonna trim the blonde and just dye again. this time, i won't bleach, so i'm not worried about dryness or anything.
> *
> besides, with my steamers and staples, dryness don't stand no kinda chance!



Whatever You Do Ro, I know it will look very cute!

You Can _Rock_ Any Style!

You are right, each time I've had blonde highlights, I had to be very, very careful about combatting dryness.  However, at that time, it was up to my Stylist to perserve that look.

Can't wait to see Your New Look!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> i started grinning like a fool when i sniffed it.  it spreads so easily and my curls look _amazing_. shiny, juicy, and perfectly defined - springy and coily, without _looking defined_. i like a little frizz and untamed-ness.
> 
> steaming up and upping my moisturizing to twice a day has done Izzy well! she feels amazing now! no more cracklies and much less tangles! my roots look so thick and delicious.



There Ain't Nothing Like Finding a Great Product! 

I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Brownie518

T, I can't wait til you try that Afrikoko Silky Lotion. You know I don't use lotions too tough, but this one I love!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Brownie518 said:


> T, I can't wait til you try that Afrikoko Silky Lotion. You know I don't use lotions too tough, but this one I love!



I already got my shipping notice from her.

Even though she can be a little..........  Her Shipping is Bar None.


----------



## bronzebomb

I knew I loved the Hair Dew when I put it on top of 5 week old Spring Twists and my fuzzy hair laid down.  I have 4B hair too! My edges are so smooth.  I love Qhemet, but this may give the Burdock Root Butter Cream a run for the title!  I can't wait to take down my hair on Friday!

Did I mention the smell....OMG!


----------



## robot.

bronzebomb said:


> I knew I loved the Hair Dew when I put it on top of 5 week old Spring Twists and my fuzzy hair laid down.  I have 4B hair too! My edges are so smooth.  I love Qhemet, but this may give the Burdock Root Butter Cream a run for the title!  I can't wait to take down my hair on Friday!
> 
> Did I mention the smell....OMG!



yes! if i was boo'd up with someone who had hair that smelled like mine, i'd wanna take a bite!  

i hope my next bf has hair for me to put stuff in, so i can sniff him. his friends might clown him for smelling like a cookie, but he'll get over it


----------



## IDareT'sHair

bronzebomb said:


> I knew I loved the Hair Dew when I put it on top of 5 week old Spring Twists and my fuzzy hair laid down.  I have 4B hair too! My edges are so smooth.  I love Qhemet, but this may give the Burdock Root Butter Cream a run for the title!  I can't wait to take down my hair on Friday!
> 
> Did I mention the smell....OMG!



K...........

Imma Hafta' Make You and Ro put the Dew Up until the Rest of Us Gets Ours


----------



## beautyaddict1913

IDareT'sHair said:


> I was Just on ButtersnBars Site, Their Sale Starting Cyber Monday will also last for 1 month.


 
Thanks for this info! I am definitely going to order a few DC'ers from them (a true pj stocks up on products that they have never tried just bcuz they're on sale )

Good evening to the rest of you ladies! I went out of town this morning to visit a relative, and I just made it back in, getting myself together for the work week...I am also trying to catch up on this thread!

Last night I washed my hair with Taliah Wajiid, used up the rest of my Yes to Cucumbers, dc'd with JessiCurl TooShea (I finished the jar last night) and since its so thin I mixed it with the Alaffia Beautiful Curls. I am going to try to use up the Beautiful Curls stuff too before the end of the year....that stuff is so thick, it is definitely not a re-purchase. I twisted my hair in large plaits and spritzed it with my Taliah Wajiid & Donna Marie mix and applied Qhemet OHHB and baggied overnight. I kept the baggy on and put a satin cap over it and wore my lace front out of town.

When I got home this evening I used KCKT and KCCC on the front part of my hair and twisted it since Im wearing a curly half wig tomoro and I used KCKT and MHC Type 4 Cream on the back part of my hair and braided it...I will be half wigging the whole week! 

I wont be ordering from the hairveda sale...is it only 1 hour? Seriously BJ? lol...yall help me understand if Im mistaken! Going to check out the ASIAN hairsite u guys are talking about!


----------



## robot.

my mom just told me i wasn't "hip and young" because i didn't want to go see a male stripper's wang.


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> T, I can't wait til you try that Afrikoko Silky Lotion. You know I don't use lotions too tough, but this one I love!


Whats this Ms B??


----------



## IDareT'sHair

mkd said:


> Whats this Ms B??



The My Honey Child Hair Lotion I purchased BF.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

bronzebomb said:


> I knew I loved the Hair Dew when I put it on top of 5 week old Spring Twists and my fuzzy hair laid down. I have 4B hair too! My edges are so smooth. I love Qhemet, but this may give the Burdock Root Butter Cream a run for the title! I can't wait to take down my hair on Friday!
> 
> Did I mention the smell....OMG!


 
How do u use ur Qhemet BRBC?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Thanks for this info! I am definitely going to order a few DC'ers from them (a true pj stocks up on products that they have never tried just bcuz they're on sale )
> 
> Good evening to the rest of you ladies! I went out of town this morning to visit a relative, and I just made it back in, getting myself together for the work week...I am also trying to catch up on this thread!
> 
> Last night I washed my hair with Taliah Wajiid, used up the rest of my Yes to Cucumbers, dc'd with JessiCurl TooShea (I finished the jar last night) and since its so thin I mixed it with the Alaffia Beautiful Curls. I am going to try to use up the Beautiful Curls stuff too before the end of the year....that stuff is so thick, it is definitely not a re-purchase. I twisted my hair in large plaits and spritzed it with my Taliah Wajiid & Donna Marie mix and applied Qhemet OHHB and baggied overnight. I kept the baggy on and put a satin cap over it and wore my lace front out of town.
> 
> When I got home this evening I used KCKT and KCCC on the front part of my hair and twisted it since Im wearing a curly half wig tomoro and I used KCKT and MHC Type 4 Cream on the back part of my hair and braided it...I will be half wigging the whole week!
> 
> I wont be ordering from the hairveda sale...is it only 1 hour? Seriously BJ? lol...yall help me understand if Im mistaken! Going to check out the ASIAN hairsite u guys are talking about!



Glad you made a Safe trip back Beauty! 

Girl, Yeah, check out "As I Am Naturally"


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Hey Ladies.  I've been trying to catch up on the happenings.

The reunion went well.  Out of a class of 400-something only 80 RSVPd with money.  My curlformers came out great.  I'm going to have to use them more often since I sux at rollersetting.  I used about 1/4 of my coco cream leave-in so I went and ordered 2 more bottles (Thanks Fab!! Good looking out on the SSI sale extension) and emailed her about combining the orders.  We will see.  Only like 2 of the curls were frizzie and i used some water and heat protectant on each one.  I tried to pineapple them up since I was exhausted when I got home and most of the curls held up.  I'll comb them into a curlie pony tomorrow.

As far as the folx there...well they all came dressed appropriate.  The few blacks that were there started acting a fool grinding and doing splits (yes splits!!).  All the smart people were there and we have all done well for ourselves. All the girls looked the exact same as high school just a little older but the dudes were hard to recognize they had changed so much.  I was bored by 930-10 and we got there at 830.  The food was good and the cake was banging i had 3 pieces.  If they got more people to come I'd go to the 15.


----------



## Brownie518

Beautyaddict, for the HV sale, the grab bags are available only for the 1st hour. The rest of the sale is 24 hrs.

Robot, I'm with you on that one. I guess I'm not hip and young, either.  I don't enjoy strippers. It just doesn't do it for me. They look ridiculous the way they dance.


----------



## Brownie518

mkd said:


> Whats this Ms B??




The Afrikoko Silky Hair Lotion is a lotion for thick ,thirsty hair. It  contains natural oils and natural humectants .It combines truffle  essence oil ,shea ,kokum and coconut milk into a creamy product great  for dry parched , thirsty hair . This product is great for all  curl  hair races ,because it is very light, but highly hydrating.


Pure Unfiltered Shea Butter, Kokum Butter, Coconut Milk , Nutmeg, Cinnamon, White Truffle and Cherry Jubilee Essence oil.


...........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> my mom just told me i wasn't "hip and young" because i didn't want to go see a male stripper's wang.



Yeah Ro, You're Hip & Cool because you didn't go

I Likes My Stripper in the Privacy of my Own Room


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

robot. said:


> my mom just told me i wasn't "hip and young" because i didn't want to go see a male stripper's wang.



I guess that makes 2 of us.  My sorority sister is having her 30th in a penthouse suite in Vegas and part of the entertainment for the night is male scrippas and I'm not that excited about it.  Now maybe 2-3yrs ago I may have been but not now.  Also I feel bad for them women are stingy with their money with scrippas and they have to work extra hard to make $10 esp if they not that fine or that big


----------



## mkd

Brownie518 said:


> The Afrikoko Silky Hair Lotion is a lotion for thick ,thirsty hair. It  contains natural oils and natural humectants .It combines truffle  essence oil ,shea ,kokum and coconut milk into a creamy product great  for dry parched , thirsty hair . This product is great for all  curl  hair races ,because it is very light, but highly hydrating.
> 
> 
> Pure Unfiltered Shea Butter, Kokum Butter, Coconut Milk , Nutmeg, Cinnamon, White Truffle and Cherry Jubilee Essence oil.
> 
> 
> ...........



yummm!!!!!


----------



## robot.

Brownie518 said:


> Robot, I'm with you on that one. I guess I'm not hip and young, either.  I don't enjoy strippers. It just doesn't do it for me. They look ridiculous the way they dance.





IDareT'sHair said:


> Yeah Ro, You're Hip & Cool because you didn't go
> 
> I Likes My Stripper in the Privacy of my Own Room





Vonnieluvs08 said:


> I guess that makes 2 of us.  My sorority sister is having her 30th in a penthouse suite in Vegas and part of the entertainment for the night is male scrippas and I'm not that excited about it.  Now maybe 2-3yrs ago I may have been but not now.  Also I feel bad for them women are stingy with their money with scrippas and they have to work extra hard to make $10 esp if they not that fine or that big



We were watching RHOA, and they had a skripper. She darn near lost her head.

Her:  
Me: erplexed

And then he took his draws off.  I ain't wanna see yo' arse or ding dong, mane.

I'm with you, T. If any skripping is going down, it'll be in my room.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

robot. said:


> *I'm with you, T. If any skripping is going down, it'll be in my room*.



Chile..........You Ain't Neva' Lied!


----------



## mkd

robot. said:


> We were watching RHOA, and they had a skripper. She darn near lost her head.
> 
> Her:
> Me: erplexed
> 
> And then he took his draws off.  I ain't wanna see yo' arse or ding dong, mane.
> 
> I'm with you, T. If any skripping is going down, it'll be in my room.


I saw him robot, he was grosserplexed


----------



## robot.

mkd said:


> I saw him robot, he was grosserplexed



thank you! she thinks i'm crazy.  nah, i'm just not as thirsty.


----------



## Brownie518

robot. said:


> thank you! she thinks i'm crazy. * nah, i'm just not as thirsty*.



........


----------



## Brownie518

Ladies, have a great night! I'm taking a  break and coming back to wreck Hairveda and them grab bags!! Later...


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Them Bags Go'Be Gone in a Split Second Foolin' with Ya'll.

Ya'll some Serious Gangsta's Up in this Thread!


----------



## beautyaddict1913

Charz said:


> Exhibitors from last year
> 
> Exhibitor List A-E | IBS NewYork
> 
> Exhibitor List F-M | IBS NewYork
> 
> Exhibitor List N-Z | IBS NewYork


 
Charz thanks for posting these links!

HijabiFlyGirl I will be paypalling you some funds for some Curls, Essie, Mixed Chicks, NYX, and OPI!


----------



## Vonnieluvs08

Just finished catching up.

You ladies had me rolling.    

I hope everything works out with the Asian place.  I peep'd it and its catchy.  I'm a DC junkie so there wasn't much there that had me going since it's not out yet.  I remember when she posted about the focus group so I think it should go fine.  If you can do a focus group and really take folx serious then your bidness is  legit in my book.  Unlike some other vendors who don't know CS from they on a$$.  I guess my lost products were some of those unforseen eventualities she was talking about on BF.

I love this thread.  I don't care what them hatas got to say.  Hi Hatas!!

Have fun with the HV sale tonight.  I have to be at work by 7am and I haven't gotten up earlier than 10am in like 5 days so I'mma be strugglin tomorrow.


----------



## bronzebomb

Gross????  Ain't nuttin' gross about a big ole weiner!

I use the BRBC as a moisturizer.  But it makes my twists too soft.


----------



## beautyaddict1913

I checked out AsIAm and the leave-in conditioner looked great...I already have too many leave-ins so I will pass...I can see this line in a bss soon...it has ingredients like  Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate...I dont know what those are but I have noticed that a lot of bss products have those same ingredients


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

Ok ladies have a good night.
I got my HV grab bag and a cocasta oil so I'm off to bed.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Ok ladies have a good night.
> I got my HV grab bag and a cocasta oil so I'm off to bed.



BJ Got Her Monnneeee

BJ Gets 'Dat Monnneeeee

I Got Mine Too!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I checked out AsIAm and the leave-in conditioner looked great...I already have too many leave-ins so I will pass...I can see this line in a bss soon..*.i**t has ingredients like  Diazolidinyl Urea, Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate...I dont know what those are but I have noticed that a lot of bss products have those same ingredients*



Lawd................

What in the World????


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I am So Mad!  I went on ButtersnBars to see what kind of Discount they had and they are giving away Freebies! 

I don't want NO durn Freebie!  Hmp.  I want a Discount!

Oh Well.  I should go back into HV.


----------



## Brownie518

Got my HV order in. I'm all set now. Got grab bags, plus some NoiNah butter and an extra CoCasta, just in case my bags don't have any.


----------



## Brownie518

bronzebomb said:


> *Gross????  Ain't nuttin' gross about a big ole weiner!
> *
> I use the BRBC as a moisturizer.  But it makes my twists too soft.



..............


----------



## Minty

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Charz thanks for posting these links!
> 
> HijabiFlyGirl I will be paypalling you some funds for some Curls, Essie, Mixed Chicks, NYX, and OPI!




Just starting thinking about it now, we have a few months to go still. Then I'll get the shopping list go shopping for you. I'd love to help someone else out who can't make the show - it is a marvelous affair 

Oh wow they have gel nail kits - if you like nails and polish - comes with the UV nail lamp and everything, last year $50. 

And NYX has a table with everything.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Well....that was a Great Sale!


----------



## Brownie518

I can't wait to see my grab bags...


----------



## Ltown

IDareT'sHair said:


> I got a Shipping Notice for my MyHoneyChild today.
> 
> I think 2011 will be a different year for all of us. Less of a Focus on Buying Products.
> 
> I know it will be for me. Imma concentrate on really using stuff up the 1st of the Year. (For Real).
> 
> _*don't ya'll say nothing....i'm serious*_


 
Whatever, whatever how many time have we heard this or said it ourself


----------



## La Colocha

Im glad you ladies got your stuff because i couldn't get anything. I logged on at work at 10:58 watched the stuff change over to the sale, refreshed my page and added stuff to the cart. When i tried to check out everything said oos that was at 11:02 i tried and tried until 11:38 and everything still said oos so i gave up. Oh well i guess it wasn't meant for me to have.erplexed

Did anyone else have any problems?


----------



## Ltown

La Colocha said:


> Im glad you ladies got your stuff because i couldn't get anything. I logged on at work at 10:58 watched the stuff change over to the sale, refreshed my page and added stuff to the cart. When i tried to check out everything said oos that was at 11:02 i tried and tried until 11:38 and everything still said oos so i gave up. Oh well i guess it wasn't meant for me to have.erplexed
> 
> Did anyone else have any problems?


 
La, sorry you had problems, this is another reason I can't order from HV and then wait 3 weeks for delivery and have to monitor the product for expiration dates. I'm not like T and store stuff in refrigerator although I have extra it just too much for me.


----------



## La Colocha

Ltown said:


> La, sorry you had problems, this is another reason I can't order from HV and then wait 3 weeks for delivery and have to monitor the product for expiration dates. I'm not like T and store stuff in refrigerator although I have extra it just too much for me.



Yeah i looked in the grab bag thread and others had problems too, so i feel a bit better about it. Its cyber monday so im sure there will be other sales.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

La Colocha said:


> Im glad you ladies got your stuff because i couldn't get anything. I logged on at work at 10:58 watched the stuff change over to the sale, refreshed my page and added stuff to the cart. When i tried to check out everything said oos that was at 11:02 i tried and tried until 11:38 and everything still said oos so i gave up. Oh well i guess it wasn't meant for me to have.erplexed
> 
> Did anyone else have any problems?


 

Aww man so sorry you had trouble.
I saw on their FB page that they had issues and wanted people to email them if they still wanted to order.


----------



## La Colocha

curlyhersheygirl said:


> Aww man so sorry you had trouble.
> I saw on their FB page that they had issues and wanted people to email them if they still wanted to order.



Thanks lady but i would have liked to order with everyone else last night, those orders are going to take forever and those who email to order it will be after new years. No thanks.


----------



## Minty

I bypassed the grab bags on purpose so don't feel bad. We can ooh and aahhh together when the other ladies get their bags.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> Im glad you ladies got your stuff because i couldn't get anything. I logged on at work at 10:58 watched the stuff change over to the sale, refreshed my page and added stuff to the cart. When i tried to check out everything said oos that was at 11:02 i tried and tried until 11:38 and everything still said oos so i gave up. Oh well i guess it wasn't meant for me to have.erplexed
> 
> Did anyone else have any problems?



Hey Girl, I had problems early on, but kept trying until I could check out successfully.

I started about 11:45 EST. Finally Checked about about 11:56 or around there.

ETA:  Oh, I see, the Major Problems were with the Bags


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Ltown said:


> La, sorry you had problems, this is another reason I can't order from HV and then wait 3 weeks for delivery and* have to monitor the product for expiration dates. I'm not like T and store stuff in refrigerator *although I have extra it just too much for me.



Yeah, only that's because the 'lack' of perserves by places like MHC  and now BFH.

And I do keep Sitrinillah in there because it just seems too much like a dessert or Cool Whip or something 

And then Che recently reminded me that that BnB's Masque tells you to store it in the Fridge(so it's in there too).

I don't have a problem with it.  It makes it look full


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hey Girl, I had problems early on, but kept trying until I could check out successfully.
> 
> I started about 11:45 EST. Finally Checked about about 11:56 or around there.



If i were at home i probably would have kept trying but i had to get back to work. My sup said i can use the computer at lunch but i knew it would have been too late. My lunch is at 3am.


----------



## La Colocha

I had problems with all my stuff, i had the gt butter , ag and whipped cream it was oos, then everything said it was oos, i was adding all kinds of stuff trying to see if it would work and it still said oos.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> If i were at home i probably would have kept trying but i had to get back to work. My sup said i can use the computer at lunch but i knew it would have been too late. My lunch is at 3am.





La Colocha said:


> I had problems with all my stuff, i had the gt butter , ag and whipped cream it was oos, then everything said it was oos, i was adding all kinds of stuff trying to see if it would work and it still said oos.



Have you tried today?

You know BJ gon' get her monneee

All you gotta do is e-mail her 

She'll Hook you up!

You know she ain't No OOS 

Hmp.   Not Dr. "J"


----------



## La Colocha

IDareT'sHair said:


> Have you tried today?
> 
> You know BJ gon' get her monneee
> 
> All you gotta do is e-mail her
> 
> She'll Hook you up!
> 
> You know she ain't No OOS
> 
> Hmp.   Not Dr. "J"



I tried to add the green tea butter and it worked right today, go figure but id be so far in que i would be in hell.. Too late now.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Have you tried today?
> 
> You know BJ gon' get her monneee
> 
> All you gotta do is e-mail her
> 
> She'll Hook you up!
> 
> You know she ain't No OOS
> 
> Hmp. Not Dr. "J"


 
I am so dead right now.....


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I had e-mailed HV last night to ask if I could add another Acai & 1 A.G. and she wrote me back and said it would be fine and it would not 'increase' my shipping.

That BJ gets PAID


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> I had e-mailed HV last night to ask if I could add another Acai & 1 A.G. and she wrote me back and said it would be fine and it would not 'increase' my shipping.
> 
> That BJ gets PAID


 
That's the thing. BJ will get grab any business that she can. She don't care and she don't play!

She prolly reads this thread every day and knows who all of us are. When we email she gets a red flag "Don't mess with this customer, its bad for business"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

La Colocha said:


> I tried to add the green tea butter and it worked right today, *go figure but id be so far in que i would be in hell.. Too late now.*



Chile, It Ain't Too LATE!  Gon' & Get Dat' BUTTA'

You'll be Ai'rite.

I'm waiting on her to invoice me for my additional items.

BJ Don't Play That! _*leaving monnneee on da' table*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> That's the thing. BJ will get grab any business that she can. She don't care and she don't play!
> 
> She prolly reads this thread every day and knows who all of us are. When we email she gets a red flag *"Don't mess with this customer, its bad for business"*



Go To Work Baby-Girl! 

You Are Silly!


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Go To Work Baby-Girl!
> 
> You Are Silly!


 

I am at work lol. But I know she knows who I am haha, or atleast Rayna does.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> I am at work lol. But I know she knows who I am haha, or atleast Rayna does.



Girl, You's a Celeb!

Yeah....they knows ya'


----------



## Minty

Kerastase is having a sale 20% off + a free deluxe sample kit of Nutrive and the regular 3 samples of your pick. 

I wasn't going to get anything - but there was free shipping.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Vitacost has Free Shipping for Cyber Monday


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Vitacost has Free Shipping for Cyber Monday


 
NY and Co- 50% off free shipping on everything
Ann Taylor- 40% off free shipping on everything
Ann Taylor Loft- 40% off free shipping on everything


----------



## IDareT'sHair

ButtersNBars 20% off Cyber Monday Sale

CODE: CYBER20


----------



## LushLox

Dare I ask how much you guys have spent over the course of Black Friday and Cyber Monday - or is that too scary!


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> Vitacost has Free Shipping for Cyber Monday


 


Charz said:


> NY and Co- 50% off free shipping on everything
> Ann Taylor- 40% off free shipping on everything
> Ann Taylor Loft- 40% off free shipping on everything


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> ButtersNBars 20% off Cyber Monday Sale
> 
> CODE: CYBER20


Lucretia’s Body Oils and Sprays
http://stores.lawbodyoilsandsprays.com/StoreFront.bok
Cyber Monday Sale – 40% off of select items. Use promo code *CYBER2010*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Cream Tee said:


> *Dare I ask how much you guys have spent over the course of Black Friday and Cyber Monday - or is that too scary!*



Girl............You know how WE DO Up in Here!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Pompous Blue said:


> Lucretia’s Body Oils and Sprays
> http://stores.lawbodyoilsandsprays.com/StoreFront.bok
> Cyber Monday Sale – 40% off of select items. Use promo code *CYBER2010*



That Stuff Sounds Good, Blue What have you tried????

After I pay for this Addition in my HV Cart, I'm done.  

I tried to log into DSW 25% Entire Purchase, but I can't get in.erplexed


----------



## bronzebomb

I am trying to decide if I am going to purchase that KBB Hair Milk before the BF sale is over.  I need to get everything I want before the New Year rolls in! I am going to try to stick to my No-Buy Challenge for 2011.  (That's why my sister is not getting the Christmas present I promised...unused stuff from my stash)  I'm not even purchasing weave/wig!  I was a wig/weave-a-holic before I BC'd.

My other challenge is to only wear my own hair in 2011   I think that's going to be my hardest challenge.

Who wants to join me on the No-Buy Challenge in 2011.  I'm only going to purchase from Qhemet when she launches her 2 new products.

I think the Hair Dew smells like Kettle Corn.


----------



## bronzebomb

Charz said:


> NY and Co- 50% off free shipping on everything
> Ann Taylor- 40% off free shipping on everything
> Ann Taylor Loft- 40% off free shipping on everything


 

Charz, I was going to mention Ann Taylor loft to you...however, I was thinking, she may be a little young and wanted a more trendy look (hence, Express)

I love the "Loft"


----------



## IDareT'sHair

OKAY.................Now...........

Who's Gonna to Volunteer to Manage the Self-Imposed No-Buy Mini-Challenge (inside this thread) Starting December 31st?

Any Volunteers?  How long is it?  Jan-June or Have we decided yet?  

I talked to Red via pm, she's in but that Chile already askin' about 'passes'.......


----------



## Charz

Cream Tee said:


> Dare I ask how much you guys have spent over the course of Black Friday and Cyber Monday - or is that too scary!


 
Girl I've only bought clothes and....hahaha. I have not bought clothes for a while doe.




bronzebomb said:


> Charz, I was going to mention Ann Taylor loft to you...however, I was thinking, she may be a little young and wanted a more trendy look (hence, Express)
> 
> I love the "Loft"


 
I love Banana republic and the limited. So Ann Taylor is more trendy then Ann Taylor Loft? What is the difference?


----------



## bronzebomb

hmmm, passes??? maybe 1 pass, but not much more.  I have enough stuff and I'm only 1 year in...


----------



## bronzebomb

No, Ann Taylor/Loft is more traditional than Express, Banana Republic, The limited.

Although I am much older, there is a disticnt differene.   Younger professional like a more trendy look.


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> OKAY.................Now...........
> 
> Who's Gonna to Volunteer to Manage the Self-Imposed No-Buy Mini-Challenge (inside this thread) Starting December 31st?
> 
> Any Volunteers? How long is it? Jan-June or Have we decided yet?
> 
> I talked to Red via pm, she's in but that Chile already askin' about 'passes'.......


 

I can manage it. I've been on a no-buy since August.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Thanks Charz


----------



## Charz

Use 1 Buy 1 Challenge pt.4 - Long Hair Care Forum


----------



## Charz

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Charz


 
Did we need another thread for this one?


----------



## LushLox

IDareT'sHair said:


> OKAY.................Now...........
> 
> Who's Gonna to Volunteer to Manage the Self-Imposed No-Buy Mini-Challenge (inside this thread) Starting December 31st?
> 
> Any Volunteers?  How long is it?  Jan-June or Have we decided yet?
> 
> I talked to Red via pm, she's in but that Chile already askin' about 'passes'.......




I really want to be disciplined for the new year, but I need to buy a few things to get me through the period.  I'd have to do a couple of bulk purchases before I could feel completely happy to do a no buy.

This is a scary thread though, you end up buying more than you save!


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> Did we need another thread for this one?



I don't know?  However you want to do it. (the No-Buy)

I guess we should all weigh in on the guidelines.


----------



## Charz

Well I think the rules should involve 4 passes

That you can re-up on a predetermined list of 10 products that you pledge to at the beginning of the challenge.

You have to buy during sales with passes.


----------



## bronzebomb

LOL...4 passes???  Girl, all of us got stuff packed away in boxes, storage bins and under the bed.

 The challenge is for the full year, right?  T can send me some uf her stuff...


----------



## La Colocha

bronzebomb said:


> LOL...4 passes???  Girl, all of us got stuff packed away in boxes, storage bins and under the bed.
> 
> *The challenge is for the full year, right?*  T can send me some uf her stuff...



You talkin crazylol. I need to reup in april and fall. I don't have that many products.


----------



## curlyhersheygirl

I don't mind joining a "no buy" challenge but I need passes.
I usually reoder my staples during the various summer sales but other than that I should be good .


----------



## bronzebomb

LOL...Charz, you are right!  passes.  but, I'm going to try not to use any passes.  I really want to find my reggie and limit my spending.  As Americans, we live in excess and spend way too much on frivilous stuff.   I'm getting rid of everything extra in 2011 and I'm going to "travel light" into 2012.  

The $15 or so I spend at someone's store, I can put that in the bank.


----------



## Minty

IDareT'sHair said:


> OKAY.................Now...........
> 
> Who's Gonna to Volunteer to Manage the Self-Imposed No-Buy Mini-Challenge (inside this thread) Starting December 31st?
> 
> Any Volunteers?  How long is it?  Jan-June or Have we decided yet?
> 
> I talked to Red via pm, she's in but that Chile already askin' about 'passes'.......



I will volunteer to headup the mini "no buy in ele'ben" 

From Jan 1 - Jun 1 2011: You get 2 passes - they must be for sale/clearance items more than 25% and must include reduced (normal!) shipping charges - but optimum would be free shipping. 

This also includes staple items! Staple items can not be replenished (unless as part of 2 TOTAL passes) - there are a plethora of items that could be used as semi-substitutes until the challenge is up. 

pictures must be taken of empty bottles.


----------



## La Colocha

Ok hfg not including oils or my suave, shampoo all i have is

11/2 knot todays
ghee
tea tree pomade
heavy cream
bb  moisturizer

This ain't gone work for me, i need to replenish.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

We Should Start "QUARTERLY" (Like we did with the U1 B1) and then take it from there

Hopefully, we can go a Full Year, but let's try to start off slow Quarterly.


----------



## Minty

^^^^ slowly.........


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Charz said:


> *Well I think the rules should involve 4 passes*
> 
> That you can re-up on a predetermined list of 10 products that you pledge to at the beginning of the challenge.
> 
> You have to buy during sales with passes.



Once We All Decide & Agree to the Parameters,You can Post them in Part 4


----------



## Day36

La, since you didnt get the hv, maybe use that money to get some more stuff now, so then you can be in a better position on Jan. 1?


----------



## LushLox

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I will volunteer to headup the mini "no buy in ele'ben"
> 
> From Jan 1 - Jun 1 2011: You get 2 passes - they must be for sale/clearance items more than 25% and must include reduced (normal!) shipping charges - but optimum would be free shipping.
> 
> This also includes staple items! Staple items can not be replenished (unless as part of 2 TOTAL passes) - there are a plethora of items that could be used as semi-substitutes until the challenge is up.
> *
> pictures must be taken of empty bottles.*



I like this bit!


----------



## Ltown

Charz, is project manager we better watch out for her. Obama is freezing Fed gov pay so I'll be on a budget because I got to get another car and save for dd college funds.


----------



## Day36

ltown, perhaps do cds and online savings accounts to get higher interest rates too.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Cream Tee said:


> I like this bit!



.....................................

*i don't*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Okay why is KBB having 30% Off For Cyber Monday?


----------



## IDareT'sHair

Bear Fruit Hair has Came Out with 2 New Winter Deep Conditioners

Winter Plueberry *Eggplant, Raspberry & Plum
HoneyMint Spice

WOW!

Has anyone Looked at those?


----------



## natura87

Charz said:


> NY and Co- 50% off free shipping on everything
> Ann Taylor- 40% off free shipping on everything
> Ann Taylor Loft- 40% off free shipping on everything





IDareT'sHair said:


> ButtersNBars 20% off Cyber Monday Sale
> 
> CODE: CYBER20





Pompous Blue said:


> Lucretia’s Body Oils and Sprays
> http://stores.lawbodyoilsandsprays.com/StoreFront.bok
> Cyber Monday Sale – 40% off of select items. Use promo code *CYBER2010*



What in da hayle?

*chucks wallet across the room*


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> *What in da hayle?
> 
> *chucks wallet across the room**


    

_*hmp.  i wish you woulda' chucked mine*_


----------



## IDareT'sHair

natura87 said:


> What in da hayle?
> 
> *chucks wallet across the room*



And Don't Forget KBB 30%


----------



## Minty

Ann Taylor - done 

That's it for me.


----------



## natura87

IDareT'sHair said:


> And Don't Forget KBB 30%



Never tried it.


----------



## Pompous Blue

IDareT'sHair said:


> That Stuff Sounds Good, Blue *What have you tried????*
> 
> After I pay for this Addition in my HV Cart, I'm done.
> 
> I tried to log into DSW 25% Entire Purchase, but I can't get in.erplexed


@IDareT'sHair
The Shower Meringue is the best. It feels like a butter but it cleans just like a soap. It's amazing. Does not leave your skin ashy after you rinse your body and you dry off. I love this stuff.


----------



## IDareT'sHair

I Don't Know What Thread to Post In?  So What is Part 4?  I'm Confused....

Anyway, I think I will use BFH DC'ers for Co-Washing.  IMHO, For Me, They are really not "Thick Enough" to DC with.

But, I think they'll make Great Co-Washing Conditioners. 

I will try one out tomorrow.  Perhaps the _Olive Drench_


----------



## mkd

Come to Part 4 T!


----------

